# Sticky  LIL Bicycle Parts Classifieds



## schwinn1966

OK, I see a lot of shit for sale here so....

Lets jus post it here and see what it does.

I'm First

I have a 1975 Pixie Chainguard for sale it is the Full Circle one $20 Shipped
BUYER FLAKED OUT! Still got it

I also have a brand new set of white Schwinn grips for $16 (shipped)
SOLD 

1 set of Schwinn Springer forks $95 shipped REAL NICE CHROME
SOLD BUT I HAVE ANOTHER SET

PM me with questions or to buy it.









:biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

How about selling that baseball bat holder you got :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Mar 19 2008, 08:26 PM~10210090
> *How about selling that baseball bat holder you got  :biggrin:
> *


Shoot me an offer!


----------



## Spankz




----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2008, 09:37 PM~10210175
> *Shoot me an offer bro!
> *


For real. PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Mar 19 2008, 08:54 PM~10210362
> *For real. PM sent   :biggrin:
> *


OK... Baseball Bat Holder SOLD!

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

i have a black bike stand willing to trade for a pair of extra large moon bars 

http://www.pricepoint.com/images/styleImag...50%20SETRI6.jpg


----------



## gizmo1

Schwinn Pixie with original wheels, tires, seat post, seat clamp, fork, crank, sprocket, kickstand, and some ugly ass OG grips lol... hit me up for pics and price...


----------



## skinnischwinn

ANYTHING ELSE 4 SALE!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Mar 20 2008, 11:48 AM~10214511
> *ANYTHING ELSE 4 SALE!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


dont start know shit skinnis.


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2008, 10:49 AM~10214524
> *dont start know shit skinnis.
> *


NOT ME HOMIE!!!WHAT'S UP ,LONGTIME SINCE IV'E HEARD FROM U :wave:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2008, 07:24 PM~10210067
> *OK, I see a lot of shit for sale here so....
> 
> I also have a brand new set of white Schwinn grips for $16 (shipped)
> 
> 1 set of Schwinn Springer forks $95 shipped REAL NICE CHROME
> 
> PM me with questions or to buy it.
> 
> *


how much for both shipped


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 19 2008, 07:41 PM~10210221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO UR SELLING THE FRAME?


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 20 2008, 03:02 PM~10215783
> *SO UR SELLING THE FRAME?
> *


yea i have to now :angry:


----------



## schwinn1966

I have a Crank and Sprocket for a 12" bike for sale. It will fit a Little Tiger! The crankset it identical to the Lil Tiger










:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

ok i have a couple thangs for sale 

custom sprockets

$45+ship









$30+ship


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Mar 20 2008, 01:22 PM~10215120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the pedals shipped to houston, tx 77036?


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

28


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

$28.00


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

custom cut handle bars $75+ship


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

^ :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 20 2008, 11:06 PM~10219199
> *^  :0
> *


when you going to do that custom sprocket :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DOES IT COME CHROME PLATED :dunno: 
ILL PM YOU NEXT WEEK IMA GET A NEW JOB AT MICHAELS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 20 2008, 11:14 PM~10219267
> *DOES IT COME CHROME PLATED  :dunno:
> ILL PM YOU NEXT WEEK IMA GET A NEW JOB AT MICHAELS
> *


i can get it plated yes $75 shipped plated


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

alright homie ill pm you back about ina week


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 20 2008, 11:23 PM~10219298
> *alright homie ill pm you back about ina week
> *


  i got you bro


----------



## schwinn1966

1965 Girls Schwinn Frame










:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 21 2008, 05:06 PM~10224806
> *1965 Girls Schwinn Frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


$$$$$$$$$h/m


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Mar 20 2008, 12:22 PM~10215120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


prices?


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

$20.00 each + Shiping








$65.00 + Shiping








$35.00 + Shiping


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 20 2008, 05:12 PM~10216894
> *I have a Crank and Sprocket for a 12" bike for sale. It will fit a Little Tiger! The crankset it identical to the Lil Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


let me know about this one. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 21 2008, 06:21 PM~10225186
> *let me know about this one. :biggrin:
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

*SOLD*!

convert ur Radio Flyer to fit a normal size crankset!


----------



## D Twist

CHROMED LIL' LUCKY 7 SPROCKETS : $45 SHIPPED


----------



## SantaBruta805

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 20 2008, 04:24 PM~10216979
> *ok i have a couple thangs for sale
> 
> custom sprockets
> 
> $45+ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30+ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ay homie how much for both shipped to santa barbara,Ca 93103 pm me the price aight thanx


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2008, 05:10 PM~10230369
> *ALL 4 SOLD!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SantaBruta805_@Mar 22 2008, 05:30 PM~10230671
> *ay homie how much for both shipped to santa barbara,Ca 93103 pm me the price aight thanx
> *


pm sent bro


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

this is what i need 

Twisted seat 

Twisted Grips

Twisted CONT. KIT.

Twisted Sissy Bar

if u have these please post pics and prices thank you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Mar 23 2008, 01:45 PM~10235458
> *this is what i need
> 
> Twisted seat
> 
> Twisted Grips
> 
> Twisted CONT. KIT.
> 
> Twisted Sissy Bar
> 
> if u have these please post pics and prices thank you
> *


hey family give me a ring i have a couple thang in storage :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 02:52 PM~10235491
> *hey family give me a ring i have a couple thang in storage  :biggrin:
> *


lmao I got relative I dont even call family. .haha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 01:54 PM~10235499
> *lmao I got relative I dont even call family. .haha
> *


shit FAM FAMILY it is all the same he is part of STR8 clown'n now :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 02:57 PM~10235517
> *shit FAM FAMILY it is all the same he is part of STR8 clown'n now  :biggrin:
> *


thats not what Im saying homie.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 01:59 PM~10235520
> *thats not what Im saying homie.
> *


i know what you are say hell i do not call my famly FAMLIY lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 03:05 PM~10235545
> *i know what you are say hell i do not call my famly FAMLIY lol
> *


lol just got me thinking about some of my "relatives" who are complete dumb asses. ha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 03:15 PM~10235813
> *lol just got me thinking about some of my "relatives" who are complete dumb asses. ha
> *


shit bro only person i all RELATIVES i call family is my dad the rest can go suck my dick


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 02:18 PM~10235832
> *shit bro only person i all RELATIVES i call family is my dad the rest can go suck my dick
> *


LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 23 2008, 05:52 PM~10236601
> *LOL
> *


it's teh truth my family as back stabing bitch about like 30-50% of LIL :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0 DAM


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 23 2008, 06:00 PM~10236664
> *:0 DAM
> *


yea i said it :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

I thought this was a *classified topic*, not a *whore topic*. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 23 2008, 06:43 PM~10236897
> *I thought this was a classified topic, not a whore topic. :biggrin:
> *


then why you whoring lol


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 20 2008, 04:24 PM~10216979
> *ok i have a couple thangs for sale
> 
> custom sprockets
> 
> $45+ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30+ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u still have the top sprocket and the handle bars pm me if so ill get them both


----------



## MR.559

$100 plus shipping, really nice bodywork on it, no cracks or waves, has chips on paint so i would repaint it for show


----------



## MR.559

still got these $90 shipped for the yellow one and 40 shipped for the girls with chainguard :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

sale pending  





> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 24 2008, 07:11 PM~10246276
> *$100 plus shipping, really nice bodywork on it, no cracks or waves, has chips on paint so i would repaint it for show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 24 2008, 07:11 PM~10246276
> *$100 plus shipping, really nice bodywork on it, no cracks or waves, has chips on paint so i would repaint it for show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 NICE!!


----------



## MR.559

thanks, it should be on its way to NYC



> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Mar 24 2008, 07:46 PM~10246700
> *:0  NICE!!
> *


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

u sold it already?


----------



## MR.559

yes, went pretty fast  




> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Mar 24 2008, 08:01 PM~10246840
> *u sold it already?
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

110 shipped









120 picked up leather









50 shipped schwinn bantam









17 shipped









5+ shipping schwinn









girl schwinn forks $10 +shipping


----------



## 817Lowrider

sold


----------



## 817Lowrider

gone


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:24 AM~10248475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120 shipped obo
> *



WHAT SIZE R THESE JUAN?  THEY R SWEET!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

20 inch


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

brand new chain steering will $25+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

sq twisted steering wheel $25+ship


----------



## 2lowsyn

how much for her :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector

in store gold plating chrome triple plate and two tone


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 06:00 PM~10253873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for her :biggrin:
> *


something just looks funny about her :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 25 2008, 08:01 PM~10253883
> *in store gold plating chrome triple plate and two tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 All custom parts Face Twist will be chromed , gold plated or two toned before it leaves the store Just making sure you get the lowest prices without the middle man BS  ......................


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 25 2008, 07:01 PM~10253883
> *in store gold plating chrome triple plate and two tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn.... :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 25 2008, 07:18 PM~10254010
> *All custom parts Face Twist will be chromed , gold plated or two toned before it leaves the store Just making sure you get the lowest prices without the middle man BS  ......................
> *


does that mean my spokes will be plated already :0 
how much more?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Mar 25 2008, 01:23 PM~10251174
> *WHAT SIZE R THESE JUAN?   THEY R SWEET!!!!
> *


on ebay! :0 

obo takes em


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 08:20 PM~10254026
> *does that mean my spokes will be plated already :0
> how much more?
> *










:yes: :yes: :yes: Priced right because theres no middle man


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ive Always said FUCK THE MIDDLE MAN!!!!


----------



## MR.559

sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 24 2008, 07:11 PM~10246276
> *$100 plus shipping, really nice bodywork on it, no cracks or waves, has chips on paint so i would repaint it for show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 24 2008, 08:40 PM~10247812
> *110 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120 picked up leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 shipped schwinn bantam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5+ shipping schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girl schwinn forks $10 +shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


considering trades


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 25 2008, 07:46 PM~10254747
> *sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 25 2008, 05:28 PM~10254085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  Priced right because theres no middle man
> *


i need some chrome and gold fan wheels then :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ANYBODY HAS ANY TWISTED GRIPS FOR SALE :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 26 2008, 12:49 PM~10260206
> *ANYBODY HAS ANY TWISTED GRIPS FOR SALE  :dunno:
> *


i do homie :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 26 2008, 04:56 PM~10262136
> *i do homie  :biggrin:
> *


how much shipped to 11237 nyc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

$30


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

NEW OR USED IF USED POST PICZ ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Mar 26 2008, 07:11 PM~10262998
> *NEW OR USED IF USED POST PICZ ...
> *


brand new still in the bag it came in :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY

anyone have a stearing wheel cover  prefer black :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 26 2008, 03:56 PM~10262136
> *i do homie  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92105


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.myspace.com/spokekingz


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 10:09 PM~10265199
> *http://www.myspace.com/spokekingz
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn

DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY CUSTOM FORKS ALREADY CROMED 4 SALE- NEED A PAIR BAD!!! :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Mar 27 2008, 02:03 PM~10269195
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY CUSTOM FORKS ALREADY CROMED 4 SALE- NEED A PAIR BAD!!! :yes:
> *


i can get you some cut and plated for $175+ship :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Mar 27 2008, 03:03 PM~10269195
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY CUSTOM FORKS ALREADY CROMED 4 SALE- NEED A PAIR BAD!!! :yes:
> *


hit up bonecollectors


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 09:30 PM~10271640
> *hit up bonecollectors
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohhhh!!!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2008, 08:24 PM~10210067
> *OK, I see a lot of shit for sale here so....
> 
> Lets jus post it here and see what it does.
> 
> I'm First
> 
> I have a 1975 Pixie Chainguard for sale it is the Full Circle one $20 Shipped
> PENDING SALE
> 
> I also have a brand new set of white Schwinn grips for $16 (shipped)
> SOLD
> 
> 1 set of Schwinn Springer forks $95 shipped REAL NICE CHROME
> SOLD BUT I HAVE ANOTHER SET
> 
> PM me with questions or to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i like that....for 26?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 24 2008, 08:40 PM~10247812
> *
> 50 shipped schwinn bantam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5+ shipping schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girl schwinn forks $10 +shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 10:09 PM~10265199
> *http://www.myspace.com/spokekingz
> *


all this guy ever posts are stock rims. wtf?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:37 PM~10273358
> *all this guy ever posts are stock rims. wtf?
> *


x2 but look at the wheel on the walmart bike in bones thread. he did that wheel


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 09:38 PM~10273371
> *x2 but look at the wheel on the walmart bike in bones thread. he did that wheel
> *


I know but Im not going to play that order it and then we will ship it to you shit. I want to see it before I buy.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2008, 11:41 PM~10273394
> *I know but Im not going to play that order it and then we will ship it to you shit. I want to see it before I buy.
> *


true


----------



## show-bound

need club tees or got a event or promotions
can design or work with your design to get you what you need!

*starting at 7 a piece minimum 12


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 11:36 PM~10273924
> *need club tees or got a event or promotions
> can design or work with your design to get you what you need!
> 
> *starting at 7 a piece minimum 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

:cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 11:20 PM~10274258
> *:cheesy:
> *


read my sig. in red


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2008, 07:24 PM~10272009
> *i like that....for 26?
> *


 :no: 20 inch thoes in the pic are mine but he has another set. the pic is for reference


----------



## bad news

brand new 26" banana seat want to trade for a bullet light conditions doesnt matter must be complete working or not let me know if your interested


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 28 2008, 02:26 AM~10274568
> *read my sig. in red
> *


pm me details...


----------



## mitchell26

hella tight designs there show-bound


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 28 2008, 08:14 AM~10275148
> *hella tight designs there show-bound
> *


thank you..you can visit my myspace page below...go to pic and see in the mix<few more!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2008, 05:39 AM~10275053
> *pm me details...
> *


PM SENT


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 28 2008, 01:28 AM~10274575
> *:no: 20 inch thoes in the pic are mine but he has another set. the pic is for reference
> *


20 inch are no good to me...


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2008, 10:29 PM~10210717
> *OK... Baseball Bat Holder SOLD!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Got it in the mail today. Thanks !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 04:54 PM~10253831
> *sq twisted steering wheel $25+ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what else you got in your garage???


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

im looking for show chrome parts cash in hand uffin:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 27 2008, 07:32 PM~10271650
> *:yes:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 19 2008, 10:17 PM~10211758
> *i have a black bike stand willing to trade for a pair of extra large moon bars
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/images/styleImag...50%20SETRI6.jpg
> *


 it came today. thankz :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Mar 28 2008, 10:07 PM~10280493
> *Got it in the mail today. Thanks !!! :thumbsup:
> *


Can't thank you enough :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

still 4 sale


----------



## 817Lowrider

pedals? price? club? which one you in?beer? I need some?


----------



## skinnischwinn

HOW MUCH 4 THE PEDALS??????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

chrome or gols twisted sprockets pm for prices


----------



## 817Lowrider

girls schwinn frame. 40 shipped


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 03:17 AM~10346114
> *girls schwinn frame. 40 shipped
> *



SIZE??


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

110 shipped









120 picked up leather









50 shipped schwinn bantam









17 shipped









5+ shipping schwinn









girl schwinn forks $10 +shipping


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 6 2008, 04:28 AM~10346139
> *SIZE??
> *


20


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

STUFF I GOT FOR SALE OR TRADE


2 CHROME CHINA FRAMES $ 25 SHIPPED EACH

http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff174/S...nt=DSC01764.jpg
STEERIN WHEEL $20 SHIPPED
http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff174/S...nt=DSC01780.jpg
ANODIZED GOLD PARTS
RIMS $65 SHIPPED
SISSY BAR $20 SHIPPED
http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff174/S...=CIMG5252-1.jpg


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

RUNABOUT FOR SALE
http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff174/S...nt=DSC01767.jpg


----------



## schwinn1966

I got a 16" Pixie frame and chainguard for sale too!

pm me with offer


----------



## schwinn1966

got one more set of these white grips $16 shipped. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

$50 shipped, 20" 1970 crate


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.




----------



## Str8crazy80

bump


----------



## skinnischwinn

KEEP THIS TOPIC ALIVE!!!! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

$125+shipping


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 6 2008, 11:21 PM~10352519
> *$50 shipped, 20" 1970 crate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

well since i re did my bike my old seat wont fit any more it's green with black trim and black buttons as you can see with black tassels and a brushed chrome underside just make me an offer or trade for something


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

*AIR BRUSH AND PAINTING WORK*
*pm me for prices and what you want done*


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Apr 6 2008, 11:13 AM~10347217
> *STUFF I GOT FOR SALE  OR TRADE
> 2 CHROME CHINA FRAMES  $ 25  SHIPPED  EACH
> 
> http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff174/S...nt=DSC01764.jpg
> STEERIN WHEEL  $20 SHIPPED
> http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff174/S...nt=DSC01780.jpg
> ANODIZED GOLD PARTS
> RIMS  $65 SHIPPED
> SISSY BAR $20 SHIPPED
> http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff174/S...=CIMG5252-1.jpg
> *


ANY PICS OF THE RIMS AND WHAT SIZE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 12 2008, 01:26 PM~10399334
> *ANY PICS OF THE RIMS AND WHAT SIZE
> *


CLICK ON THE PHOTOBUCKET 

THEY ARE THERE THEY 20''


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

this is what i need 

Twisted seat 

Twisted CONT. KIT.

Twisted Sissy Bar not bent

if u have these please post pics and prices thank you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

I HAVE A TRIPLE TWISTED SISSY BAR STR8 $30 SHIPPED

*SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

u got a pic


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 12 2008, 04:56 PM~10400073
> *u got a pic
> *


IT JUST A 3X TWISTED SISSY BAR


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

sq twisted handle bars/w birdcage $45 shipped (brand new)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

USED sq twisted steering wheel $35 shipped obo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

chain steering wheel $30 shipped (brand new)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

butter fly pedals $30 shipped (brand new still in box)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

sq twisted sprocket $25 shipped brand new


----------



## youcantfademe

i need a used cheap set of 20'' rims and a cheap bent fork. i want to but a 10 year old build back together.....


----------



## MR.559

p.m sent on these  




> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 12 2008, 05:05 PM~10400343
> *butter fly pedals $30 shipped (brand new still in box)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Member selling his parts to get kustom parts got for sale 
2 pairs flat twisted fender braces
Twisted sprocket made by manny's show chrome 
Twisted crank 
Flat twisted bent sissybars 
Flat twisted handle bars 

if want pics hit me up with your email


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 12 2008, 06:05 PM~10400343
> *butter fly pedals $30 shipped (brand new still in box)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SOLD!!!!!*


----------



## MR.559

sold  




> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 6 2008, 11:21 PM~10352519
> *$50 shipped, 20" 1970 crate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559

chainguard $20 + shipping


----------



## MR.559

$30 with white chainguard decals + shipping


----------



## MR.559

black decal set $20 shipped


----------



## ericg

any cheap 26 inch parts?


----------



## MR.559

16" flat twisted fender braces $20 flat twisted pedals $15, in great shape only show them in 4 shows


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 13 2008, 12:37 AM~10402991
> *any cheap 26 inch parts?
> *


what do u need?


----------



## MR.559

no sorry



> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 12 2008, 11:37 PM~10402991
> *any cheap 26 inch parts?
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 12 2008, 11:31 PM~10402948
> *chainguard $20 + shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 12 2008, 11:40 PM~10403013
> *what do u need?
> *


forks, fenders,wheels.
i got a 20 inch but im to small for it so i can trade sum 20 inch parts for 26 inch parts


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 12 2008, 11:33 PM~10402959
> *$30 with white chainguard decals + shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 12 2008, 11:34 PM~10402970
> *black decal set $20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559

16" candy red fenders, stripped and pattern out, done bye sic713 $90 plus shipping, ill get better pics later


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 13 2008, 12:43 AM~10403030
> *forks, fenders,wheels.
> i got a 20 inch but im to small for it so i can trade sum 20 inch parts for 26 inch parts
> *


i have a set of 140 26 " wheels $100 shipped brand new


----------



## MR.559

sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 12 2008, 11:38 PM~10403004
> *16" flat twisted fender braces $20 flat twisted pedals $15, in great shape only show them in 4 shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ripsta85

Im looking for a speedometer


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 13 2008, 01:00 AM~10403135
> *i have a set of 140 26 " wheels $100 shipped brand new
> *


hold those for me :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 13 2008, 03:57 AM~10403519
> *Im looking for a speedometer
> *



i got just the head


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 6 2008, 04:11 PM~10349322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got one more set of these white grips $16 shipped. :biggrin:
> *


How much for these forks Shipped?


----------



## Raguness

Custom 16" forks for sale. *$100.00* or best offer. Money order or Cashier's check only.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 13 2008, 03:35 PM~10406005
> *Custom 16" forks for sale.  Gold plated one of a kind.
> 
> Asking $150.00 or best offer.  Money order or Cashier's check only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice deal


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403987


----------



## skinnischwinn

ANYBODY HAVE ANY CUSTOM OR TWISTED CROMED FORKS 4 SALE 16IN. :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy

Here is a speedometer offer best offer gets it


----------



## show-bound

i want a square crank! this week though!


----------



## 2lowsyn

does any one havea good set of down pipes twisted for the forks ?
got straight one and wana trade them out 
pm me


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 5 2008, 05:11 PM~10343405
> *still 4 sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

20"?



> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 05:52 PM~10415809
> *does any one havea good set of down pipes twisted for the forks ?
> got straight one and wana trade them out
> pm me
> *


----------



## MR.559

you have the whole set or just the speedo head?



> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Apr 14 2008, 04:58 PM~10415355
> *Here is a speedometer offer best offer gets it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ericg

i need 2 new 20'' white wall tires asap befor the 27th


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

well it seams that my seat i payed for 2 months ago still hasent come and probly wont see it eather so i guess i am gonna keep looking for one..... the seat i am looking for is going on my trike and looks like this if any one hase one for sale or knows some one selling one please let me know


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Apr 14 2008, 04:58 PM~10415355
> *Here is a speedometer offer best offer gets it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM ME


----------



## skinnischwinn

:thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405005


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 28 2008, 05:14 AM~10275148
> *hella tight designs there show-bound
> *


i like the one with the cow skull, but im not from texas so it would be wierd for me to wear that shirt. just like how some of the japs have shit like LA tatted and tryin to look hardcore. anyways, good products showbound!!


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

this is what i need 

Twisted seat 

Twisted CONT. KIT.

Twisted Sissy Bar

if u have these please post pics and prices thank you


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

still 4 sale and all prices are + shiping 









25.00









15.00









25.00









50.00









25.00


----------



## LowRider_69

any one has thos schwinn seats with the green stripe or all white ?


----------



## 86' Chevy

speedo sold!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Apr 22 2008, 08:18 PM~10480689
> *speedo sold!!!
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

i now have 12" rear fenders available! Fits any 12" bike!

pm me if interested! FINALLY :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

now you gottem :angry: 




> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 22 2008, 11:29 PM~10482510
> *i now have 12" rear fenders available! Fits any 12" bike!
> 
> pm me if interested! FINALLY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 23 2008, 12:35 AM~10482532
> *now you gottem :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559

fin up or regular, post pics please :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 22 2008, 11:37 PM~10482547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

actually i lost a piece off a radio flyer......it looks like a half circle that goes in the crank......theres 2 of em but i lost one


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 23 2008, 02:11 PM~10486051
> *actually i lost a piece off a radio flyer......it looks like a half circle that goes in the crank......theres 2 of em but i lost one
> *


dam...i think i threw those out. i'll look in my pile. could u send me a pic? it might be in my scrap metal bucket


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

no but its plastic and it looks like half a piece of tube...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 23 2008, 02:11 PM~10486051
> *actually i lost a piece off a radio flyer......it looks like a half circle that goes in the crank......theres 2 of em but i lost one
> *


i got what you need. 

and i'll be in orange county next week!!! :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 12 2008, 11:38 AM~10398532
> *$125+shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

looking for a white banana seat n white grips.. hit me up if anyone is selling them


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 6 2008, 06:11 PM~10349322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got one more set of these white grips $16 shipped. :biggrin:
> *


here is a someone with white grips bro


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 23 2008, 08:25 PM~10489241
> *here is a someone with white grips bro
> *


thnx homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 23 2008, 09:34 PM~10489325
> *thnx homie
> *


no big deal bro


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 23 2008, 03:23 PM~10486568
> *i got what you need.
> 
> and i'll be in orange county next week!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :worship: how much???


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 24 2008, 02:04 PM~10494245
> *:worship: how much???
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 24 2008, 03:42 PM~10494977
> *?
> *


haha. i accidentaly sent it to myself. haha.


----------



## schwinn1966

12" fenders 
$30
:biggrin:

1 set left!


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Apr 14 2008, 03:58 PM~10415355
> *Here is a speedometer offer best offer gets it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



still got it? pm me your best offer a let see if i can beat it...


----------



## acutabovetherest

does anyone have a 16" boys frame for sale. old and stock. i'm tryin' to start a project for my son. pm me


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@Apr 24 2008, 09:47 PM~10497840
> *does anyone have a 16" boys frame for sale. old and stock. i'm tryin' to start a project for my son. pm me
> *


schwinn1966


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2008, 06:35 PM~10496086
> *haha.  i accidentaly sent it to myself.  haha.
> *


yea i want em.....im goin to chuck e cheese today but 4 sure ill hit u up on sunday and ill go where ur at!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 25 2008, 12:03 PM~10501833
> *yea i want em.....im goin to chuck e cheese today but 4 sure ill hit u up on sunday and ill go where ur at!!! :cheesy:
> *


cool man. i'll put them in my bag.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

yes! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 25 2008, 12:06 PM~10501850
> *cool man.  i'll put them in my bag.
> *


damn you goting to get stopped and think you are going to try and blow up the plane lmfao


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

f***in magyver! <<<(spell check)


----------



## NellyNell

I need a gold twist crank and all the guts to make that crank turn!!


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 24 2008, 08:55 PM~10497320
> *still got it? pm me your best offer a let see if i can beat it...
> *


sorry bro it is sold got parts in hand


----------



## youcantfademe

i need some 144's. a pair......


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 21 2008, 05:30 AM~10462557
> *still 4 sale and all prices are + shiping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.00
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

DOES ANYBODY HAVE A BLUE AND WHITE SCHWINN SADDLE FOR SALE???


----------



## schwinn1966

Im selling my 12" Radio Flyer Frame.

Pm me if interested


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WICKED CUSTOM PARTS 
FORKS AND SPROCKET $175 SHIPPED (ADD $120 FOR CHROME)
















FLAME SPRCKET AND FORKS $155 SHIPPED (ADD $120 FOR CHROME)


----------



## RO-BC

seriously i think im gonna buy one of your sprokets darren im not being funny either just to say i have one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 10 2008, 12:02 AM~10621638
> *seriously i think im gonna buy one of your sprokets darren im not being funny either just to say i have one
> *


HEY ANYTHING YOU NEED BRO


----------



## 86' Chevy

looking for a sq twisted sissy bar


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 19 2008, 09:41 PM~10210221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 10 2008, 10:03 PM~10626011
> *
> *


wuz up spankz whats new


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

bike for sale


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@May 11 2008, 10:27 PM~10632156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bike for sale
> *


clean!


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@May 12 2008, 12:27 AM~10632156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bike for sale
> *


OMG HOW MUCH????


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 11 2008, 09:38 PM~10632242
> *OMG HOW MUCH????
> *


make an offer


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

anybody have any square twisted handlebars


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@May 12 2008, 07:27 AM~10632156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bike for sale
> *


Clean bike. Nice paint :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2008, 12:52 AM~10632338
> *anybody have any square twisted handlebars
> *


with a bird cage


----------



## noe_from_texas

i don't


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 13 2008, 02:35 PM~10406005
> *Custom 16" forks for sale.  Gold plated one of a kind.
> 
> Asking $150.00 or best offer.  Money order or Cashier's check only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

I NEED THESE PARTS SO LET ME KNOW IF ANY ONE HAS THEM  




*26" 144 RIM (JUST THE BACK ONE)
26" 144 TRIKE HOLLOW HUBS
CONVERSION KIT
20" TWISTED RIMS 
26" TWISTED BENT FORK

*


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@May 11 2008, 10:27 PM~10632156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bike for sale
> *


PM your price


----------



## schwinn1966

Pixie Frame with Sprocket & Cranks
$40 Shipped










Girls Blue Schwinn Bantam COMPLETE
$100 SHIPPED
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n155/an...pg?t=1210183766


----------



## Pedalscraper22

I'm looking for a good price on a trike.


----------



## Raguness

*CUSTOM TWO TONE PLATED STEERING WHEEL $90.00 OBO * CHECK OR M/O ONLY


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

custom bracket made for girls schwinn springer fork . if you have a girls frame you will understand why i made this. show chrome but has scratches from use.
$25
















schwinn bantam 40 picked up


----------



## bad news

would any body be intrested in a 12" lil tiger frame converted in to a girl bike its been welded with sheet metal and it needs a little bit of more sanding on the bondo that i will finish comes with a set of half fenders q


----------



## D Twist

ttt


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridindirtykn

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@May 11 2008, 08:27 PM~10632156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bike for sale
> *


GIVE U $130 AND A IPOD NANOO 1ST GENERATION


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridindirtykn_@May 22 2008, 01:14 AM~10706129
> *GIVE U $130 AND A IPOD NANOO 1ST GENERATION
> *


Worth the trade :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridindirtykn

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 21 2008, 02:19 PM~10706171
> *Worth the trade :thumbsup:
> *


ONLY A 1 GIG
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=405996&st=0


----------



## MR.559

looking for a disc brake set up  lmk thanks


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 21 2008, 11:05 PM~10709828
> *looking for a disc brake set up   lmk thanks
> *



here is one on eBay for $29.99 










auction # 320252923436

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i hav e one pair of these forks for sale $100+shipping


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 22 2008, 06:18 PM~10715112
> *i hav e one pair of these forks for sale $100+shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice
:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 22 2008, 06:21 PM~10715132
> *nice
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

*TNT Sale PM for Prices*




































































sword forks:










Blade steering wheel


----------



## MR.559

thanks, looking for the whole set up, hand brake and cable  



> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 22 2008, 05:07 PM~10715038
> *here is one on eBay for $29.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auction # 320252923436
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

26" schwinn frame for trade or cash ill take offers


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 24 2008, 10:04 PM~10731195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26" schwinn frame for trade or cash ill take offers
> *


whats the bracket by the seat post ?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> LMK what you need
Click to expand...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 24 2008, 10:13 PM~10731258
> *whats the bracket by the seat post ?
> *


iono someone welded it on there i think it was a for a trike other than that and the kick stand it is pretty good


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

LMK what you need


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

bend this to look like this
url=http://imageshack.us]







[/url]
[/quote]


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 21 2008, 10:05 PM~10709828
> *looking for a disc brake set up   lmk thanks
> *



ttt


----------



## BASH3R

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by payback87_@May 30 2008, 04:06 PM~10773350
> *I'm selling a 20" radical lowrider trike. All metal work and body work was hand done not store bought.  Bike is painted in a house of kolors candy brandywine and has airbrushing details, also back seat is custom made and upholstered in crush velour along with banana seat. The entire bike has been replated in show chrome. The back of the bike has a electric linear actuator to raise and lower the scissor lift and also houses the hydraulic pump for the front hydraulics and battery. The fenders and rear have been engraved. The seat on top of the scissor lift spins by a geared motor, also has neon light in the rear of the rack. The front forks where also custom made. All controls for bike work off of a control box. For any other questions or for a price inquiry please call chris (908)477-8482. Serious inquiries only !!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by payback87_@May 30 2008, 04:06 PM~10773350
> *I'm selling a 20" radical lowrider trike. All metal work and body work was hand done not store bought.  Bike is painted in a house of kolors candy brandywine and has airbrushing details, also back seat is custom made and upholstered in crush velour along with banana seat. The entire bike has been replated in show chrome. The back of the bike has a electric linear actuator to raise and lower the scissor lift and also houses the hydraulic pump for the front hydraulics and battery. The fenders and rear have been engraved. The seat on top of the scissor lift spins by a geared motor, also has neon light in the rear of the rack. The front forks where also custom made. All controls for bike work off of a control box. For any other questions or for a price inquiry please call chris (908)477-8482. Serious inquiries only !!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

GOT THIS 1970 SCHWINN FOR SALE 175 + SHIPPING


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking for a can of chinga tu madre


----------



## biggtrykes619

i need white walls and peddles for my daughters 12" tryke any ideas or catalogs


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 11:14 PM~10816993
> *the first to bring you laser cut parts at low prices (raw or plated)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 11:14 PM~10816993
> *the first to bring you laser cut parts at low prices (raw or plated)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jun 6 2008, 11:05 PM~10816933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok homies wuz up if you need anything powdercoated just holla at me we do it all from bike to car parts  :biggrin: PM ME FOR PRICES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 11:10 PM~10816968
> *first to bring you 2layer / 3D parts  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

gold plating (pm for prices)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

*ok everyone here is teh deal i had a customer order these and did not want them so i have to let them go at a crazy low price $90+shipping*


----------



## fatdaddylv

Looking for a complete Schwinn Speedometer please


----------



## Malverde619

pm for prices

Two 20" Inch 144 Spoke Rims-PENDING
New White Wall Tires

16" Inch 72 Spoke Rim
New White Wall Tire

Air Kit -PENDING

20" Lowrider Frame

All Twisted Seat-SOLD

Twisted Crank With flat Twisted Pedals and New Cups/Bearing

Twisted square SissyBar

Fender Continental Kit single twist

New Balloon Fenders 20 Inch

Four flat Twist Braces

Double square Twisted HandleBars bottom is also twisted thick sqaure twist

2 Twisted Mirrors

Chain Steering Wheel

Twisted Stem- SOLD

All Flat Twisted 20" Inch Fork

Chrome Knock Off

Flat Twist Extended Crown


----------



## the poor boys

any pics ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Need a wheel set 72 spoke or 144 spoke with tires and a chrome fender set! If anyone has those things lmk!


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Need a 20 inch wheel set 72 spoke or 144 spoke with tires and a chrome fender set! If anyone has those things lmk!


----------



## Malverde619

i accept paypal too,parts coming off my bike,no rust or anything always kept bike in my room.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jun 13 2008, 03:14 PM~10864399
> *pm for prices
> 
> Two 20" Inch 144 Spoke Rims-PENDING
> New White Wall Tires
> 
> 16" Inch 72 Spoke Rim
> New White Wall Tire
> 
> Air Kit -PENDING
> 
> 20" Lowrider Frame
> 
> All Twisted Seat-SOLD
> 
> Twisted Crank With flat Twisted Pedals and New Cups/Bearing
> 
> Twisted square SissyBar
> 
> Fender Continental Kit single twist
> 
> New Balloon Fenders 20 Inch
> 
> Four flat Twist Braces
> 
> Double square Twisted HandleBars bottom is also twisted thick sqaure twist
> 
> 2 Twisted Mirrors
> 
> Chain Steering Wheel
> 
> Twisted Stem- SOLD
> 
> All Flat Twisted 20" Inch Fork
> 
> Chrome Knock Off
> 
> Flat Twist Extended Crown
> *


price


----------



## the poor boys

thank you.


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 13 2008, 03:48 PM~10865146
> *thank you.
> *


thanks for fast payment


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 13 2008, 12:33 PM~10863231
> *Looking for a complete Schwinn Speedometer please
> *


 :dunno: :anyone :dunno:


----------



## Malverde619

also have
Four Flat Braces

Bottom standard 2 pieces of fork

Broken Fender Continental Kit chrome is still really nice
just needs a top piece where it screws onto fender welded.piece is like 3 inches long

Eagle Chrome Grips

Two 2 Inch Stroke Cylinders

Regular Kick Stand

12x12 Two Boxes of 6 Mirrors in each


----------



## Brownprider4eva

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jun 13 2008, 04:14 PM~10864399
> *pm for prices
> 
> Two 20" Inch 144 Spoke Rims-PENDING
> New White Wall Tires
> 
> 16" Inch 72 Spoke Rim
> New White Wall Tire
> 
> Air Kit -PENDING
> 
> 20" Lowrider Frame
> 
> All Twisted Seat-SOLD
> 
> Twisted Crank With flat Twisted Pedals and New Cups/Bearing
> 
> Twisted square SissyBar
> 
> Fender Continental Kit single twist
> 
> New Balloon Fenders 20 Inch
> 
> Four flat Twist Braces
> 
> Double square Twisted HandleBars bottom is also twisted thick sqaure twist
> 
> 2 Twisted Mirrors
> 
> Chain Steering Wheel
> 
> Twisted Stem- SOLD
> 
> All Flat Twisted 20" Inch Fork
> 
> Chrome Knock Off
> 
> Flat Twist Extended Crown
> *


how much 4 tha air kit?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

pics of the mirrors


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jun 13 2008, 02:14 PM~10864399
> *pm for prices
> 
> Two 20" Inch 144 Spoke Rims-PENDING
> New White Wall Tires
> 
> 16" Inch 72 Spoke Rim
> New White Wall Tire
> 
> Air Kit -PENDING
> 
> 20" Lowrider Frame
> 
> All Twisted Seat-SOLD
> 
> Twisted Crank With flat Twisted Pedals and New Cups/Bearing
> 
> Twisted square SissyBar
> 
> Fender Continental Kit single twist
> 
> New Balloon Fenders 20 Inch
> 
> Four flat Twist Braces
> 
> Double square Twisted HandleBars bottom is also twisted thick sqaure twist
> 
> 2 Twisted Mirrors
> 
> Chain Steering Wheel
> 
> Twisted Stem- SOLD
> 
> All Flat Twisted 20" Inch Fork
> 
> Chrome Knock Off
> 
> Flat Twist Extended Crown
> *


PM ME ON THE FENDER BRACES  AND THE 144S :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 06:46 PM~10866155
> *PM ME ON THE FENDER BRACES   AND THE 144S :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 13 2008, 06:58 PM~10866218
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 13 2008, 06:25 PM~10866058
> *pics of the mirrors
> *


its the ones on the bike,there clean


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Mar 20 2008, 11:22 AM~10215120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for them sissy bar and the pedals.


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 14 2008, 12:08 PM~10869313
> *how much for them sissy bar and the pedals.
> *


you will half to send him a pm


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jun 13 2008, 02:14 PM~10864399
> *pm for prices
> 
> Two 20" Inch 144 Spoke Rims-PENDING
> New White Wall Tires
> 
> 16" Inch 72 Spoke Rim
> New White Wall Tire
> 
> Air Kit -PENDING
> 
> 20" Lowrider Frame
> 
> All Twisted Seat-SOLD
> 
> Twisted Crank With flat Twisted Pedals and New Cups/Bearing
> 
> Twisted square SissyBar
> 
> Fender Continental Kit single twist
> 
> New Balloon Fenders 20 Inch
> 
> Four flat Twist Braces
> 
> Double square Twisted HandleBars bottom is also twisted thick sqaure twist
> 
> 2 Twisted Mirrors
> 
> Chain Steering Wheel
> 
> Twisted Stem- SOLD
> 
> All Flat Twisted 20" Inch Fork
> 
> Chrome Knock Off
> 
> Flat Twist Extended Crown
> *


is this what you have left ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jun 13 2008, 02:14 PM~10864399
> *pm for prices
> 
> Two 20" Inch 144 Spoke Rims-PENDING
> New White Wall Tires
> 
> 16" Inch 72 Spoke Rim
> New White Wall Tire
> 
> Air Kit -PENDING
> 
> 20" Lowrider Frame
> 
> All Twisted Seat-SOLD
> 
> Twisted Crank With flat Twisted Pedals and New Cups/Bearing
> 
> Twisted square SissyBar
> 
> Fender Continental Kit single twist
> 
> New Balloon Fenders 20 Inch
> 
> Four flat Twist Braces
> 
> Double square Twisted HandleBars bottom is also twisted thick sqaure twist
> 
> 2 Twisted Mirrors
> 
> Chain Steering Wheel
> 
> Twisted Stem- SOLD
> 
> All Flat Twisted 20" Inch Fork
> 
> Chrome Knock Off
> 
> Flat Twist Extended Crown
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jun 13 2008, 02:14 PM~10864399
> *pm for prices
> 
> Two 20" Inch 144 Spoke Rims-PENDING
> New White Wall Tires
> 
> 16" Inch 72 Spoke Rim
> New White Wall Tire
> 
> Air Kit
> 
> 20" Lowrider Frame
> 
> All Twisted Seat-SOLD
> 
> Twisted Crank With flat Twisted Pedals and New Cups/Bearing
> 
> Twisted square SissyBar- SOLD
> 
> Fender Continental Kit single twist
> 
> New Balloon Fenders 20 Inch
> 
> Four flat Twist Braces-SOLD
> 
> Double square Twisted HandleBars bottom is also twisted thick sqaure twist
> 
> 2 Twisted Mirrors
> 
> Chain Steering Wheel
> 
> Twisted Stem- SOLD
> 
> All Flat Twisted 20" Inch Fork
> 
> Chrome Knock Off
> 
> Flat Twist Extended Crown
> 
> Four Flat Braces
> 
> Bottom standard 2 pieces of fork
> 
> Broken Fender Continental Kit chrome is still really nice
> just needs a top piece where it screws onto fender welded.piece is like 3 inches long
> 
> Eagle Chrome Grips
> 
> Two 2 Inch Stroke Cylinders
> 
> Regular Kick Stand
> 
> 12x12 Two Boxes of 6 Mirrors in each
> 
> *


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Great prices man! Can't wait to get my rims :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Unkn0wn22_@Jun 14 2008, 07:12 PM~10870997
> *Great prices man! Can't wait to get my rims  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10871880
> *:angry:
> *


 whats up george ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 15 2008, 10:34 AM~10873398
> *whats up george ??
> *


----------



## Pedalscraper22

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10871880
> *:angry:
> *


Haha you wanted those? :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

MALVERDE619--great seller and fast shiper. will deal with again.  wrong topic. sorry.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Unkn0wn22_@Jun 15 2008, 11:29 AM~10873716
> *Haha you wanted those? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

how much for them sissy bar and the pedals. Sissy bars $20.00 each + Shiping

pedals $ 20.00 + shiping


----------



## Pedalscraper22

I'll have old 72 spoke rims if you want those? haha, give em to ya cheap too


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

NO THANKS  ha ha ha ha ha AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

JUST PLAYING HOMIE NAH ITS COOL HOMIE


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Alright good :biggrin: cause I just wanna make friends on here, no enemies! You don't want my old rim's anyway they are pieces of shitttt


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> LMK what you need
> 
> 
> 
> stuff still for sale :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 15 2008, 08:56 PM~10876087
> *stuff still for sale :biggrin:
> *


fork?????pm me


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

MY HOMIE IS LOOKING FOR A CHINA FRAME ANYONE GOT ONE


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

I GOT THIS FOR $65 + SHIPING


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 20 2008, 08:30 PM~10462557
> *still 4 sale and all prices are + shiping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.00
> *


ttt


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jun 17 2008, 08:01 PM~10892497
> *I GOT THIS FOR $65 + SHIPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GRAZI


----------



## Malverde619

air kit for sale
only comes with one cylinder but will cost a little more if you want more then just 1 cylinder
pm for prices


----------



## schwinn1964

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jun 20 2008, 04:51 PM~10916126
> *air kit for sale
> only comes with one cylinder but will cost a little more if you want more then just 1 cylinder
> pm for prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angry: i thought u were goin the hold it .... :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> how much both seat post clamps?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jun 20 2008, 04:51 PM~10916126
> *air kit for sale
> only comes with one cylinder but will cost a little more if you want more then just 1 cylinder
> pm for prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SCHWINN FRAME WITH SCHWINN GRIPS AND LOWRIDER SEAT FOR SALE THROW A REASONABLE OFFER

ITS A 70'S FRAME


----------



## 51 chevy

what is a china frame new to this thanks


----------



## bad news

> how much both seat post clamps?
> 
> 
> 
> too late
Click to expand...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jun 20 2008, 09:16 PM~10916936
> *what is a china frame new to this thanks
> *


not american made


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 20 2008, 06:30 PM~10917027
> *too late
> *


damn


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 20 2008, 09:35 PM~10917061
> *damn
> *


I think I have an extra you can have


----------



## chris2low

i have a set of double twisted pedals for sale


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jun 13 2008, 03:14 PM~10864399
> *pm for prices
> 
> Two 20" Inch 144 Spoke Rims-PENDING
> New White Wall Tires
> 
> 16" Inch 72 Spoke Rim
> New White Wall Tire
> 
> Air Kit -PENDING
> 
> 20" Lowrider Frame
> 
> All Twisted Seat-SOLD
> 
> Double square Twisted HandleBars bottom is also twisted thick sqaure twist
> 
> 2 Twisted Mirrors
> 
> Chain Steering Wheel
> 
> Twisted Stem- SOLD
> 
> All Flat Twisted 20" Inch Fork
> 
> Chrome Knock Off
> 
> Flat Twist Extended Crown
> *


*
price...*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SORRY HOMIE IMA GET THE CRANK :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

*GOLD AND CHROME CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL
$90.00*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 21 2008, 04:26 PM~10921150
> *SORRY HOMIE IMA GET THE CRANK  :biggrin:
> *


AND I DID :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

BALLER.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

ANYBODY SELLING A SCHWINN SPEEDOMETER COMPLETE LMK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=120277814754 
chrome twisted sprocket


----------



## skinnischwinn

I HAVE THE TIRES OFF A WAL-MART 2007 SCHWINN STINGRAY :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 28 2008, 08:26 PM~10971856
> *I HAVE THE TIRES OFF A WAL-MART 2007 SCHWINN STINGRAY :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


i need em!


----------



## schwinn1964

sellin parts any offers pm me...


144 spoke rims - 70








custom continental kit - 80








76 schwinn frame - 60








dj cd mixer - 250


----------



## SKReeCH

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 20 2008, 09:30 PM~10462557
> *still 4 sale and all prices are + shiping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.00
> *


how much for just the tube w/ bearings?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1964_@Jul 1 2008, 01:55 AM~10987320
> *sellin parts any offers pm me...
> 144 spoke rims - 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom continental kit - 80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76 schwinn frame - 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dj cd mixer - 250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Malverde619

IM SELLING NEW AIRKIT NEVER BEEN USED FOR $175 PLUS S/H
I ACCEPT PAYPAL OR POSTAL MONEYORDERS.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jul 1 2008, 04:03 PM~10991487
> *IM SELLING NEW AIRKIT NEVER BEEN USED FOR $175 PLUS S/H
> I ACCEPT PAYPAL OR POSTAL MONEYORDERS.
> *


pix :dunno:


----------



## Malverde619

CHECK 1 OR 2 PAGES BACK


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jul 1 2008, 04:03 PM~10991487
> *IM SELLING NEW AIRKIT NEVER BEEN USED FOR $175 PLUS S/H
> I ACCEPT PAYPAL OR POSTAL MONEYORDERS.
> *


IMA GET IT


----------



## schwinn1966

Schwinn Frame & Chainguard For Sale

$100










:biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 1 2008, 05:24 PM~10992001
> *IMA GET IT
> *


let me know whenever u have the cash,so u can come by my pad an pick it up.  ur cuz still want the steeringwheel


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SIMON IMA DROP BY AND SHIT YOU KNOW :biggrin: 
IMA ASK HIM OKAY


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jul 1 2008, 04:03 PM~10991487
> *IM SELLING NEW AIRKIT NEVER BEEN USED FOR $175 PLUS S/H
> I ACCEPT PAYPAL OR POSTAL MONEYORDERS.
> *


PM SENT. :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jun 5 2008, 07:56 PM~10809136
> *GOT THIS 1970 SCHWINN FOR SALE 175 + SHIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still for sale?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

powder coated twisted frame baby blue with matching sprocketa nd grips $75+ship OBO


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 2 2008, 10:19 PM~11002556
> *Still for sale?
> *


yes


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

LMK what you need


----------



## schwinn1966

Schwinn 16" Midget Frame, Sprocket, Chainguard, Sissybar, Forks, Seat & Seatpost For Sale!

$100

:biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619

still have air kit, 20 inch balloon fenders, fender continental,16 inch 72 spoke rim w/ new tire,chain steering wheel,flat ext crown,knockoff 4 sale,pm for prices need this stuff gone :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

Pics and year please



> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 11 2008, 03:44 PM~11066233
> *Schwinn 16" Midget Frame, Sprocket, Chainguard, Sissybar, Forks, Seat & Seatpost For Sale!
> 
> $100
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 3 2008, 11:38 AM~11005005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK what you need
> *


selling the placa too?


----------



## Malverde619

heres a pic of whats left forsale forgot to show the 16 inch rim for anyone whos interested


----------



## LowRider_69

How much shipped for the cat?


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

hey how much for one of the air cilenders and the drop crown


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 11 2008, 06:06 PM~11067278
> *How much shipped for the cat?
> *


lol trust me u dont want her.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jul 11 2008, 06:26 PM~11067494
> *lol trust me u dont want her.
> *


LOL PM ME ON THE KNOCKOUT AND CROWN :biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH

wtb 20"bent fork set and gooseneck


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 05:05 PM~11066812
> *selling the placa too?
> *



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
i was too lazy to take another pic


----------



## nenothenacrious

anybody have a flat twisted sissybar for the low??


----------



## MR.559

i got 3 for sale $20 plus shipping 2 regular and one with mufflers  




> _Originally posted by nenothenacrious_@Jul 11 2008, 07:32 PM~11068032
> *anybody have a flat twisted sissybar for the low??
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

looking for a old schwinn seat pan not a banana seat pan


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 11 2008, 04:44 PM~11066233
> *Schwinn 16" Midget Frame, Sprocket, Chainguard, Sissybar, Forks, Seat & Seatpost For Sale!
> 
> $100
> 
> :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 11 2008, 05:54 PM~11066727
> *Pics and year please
> *


1979








:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

I AM SELLING OFF MOST OF MY STUFF SO LET ME KNOW WHAT U NEED AND I MIGHT JUS SELL IT!
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

This One For Sale TOO!!

16" Midget

Won many a 1st place with this one










:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

200 firm pick up only 1968 schwinn $$$$$


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jul 11 2008, 07:43 PM~11067113
> *heres a pic of whats left forsale forgot to show the 16 inch rim for anyone whos interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for air kit shipped to 78626


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 3 2008, 11:38 AM~11005005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK what you need
> *


How much for girls frame and bent forks shipped to 78628


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 13 2008, 01:45 AM~11075960
> *How much for air kit shipped to 78626
> *


how much for that conti kit?


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 12 2008, 09:43 PM~11074920
> *This One For Sale TOO!!
> 
> Won many a 1st place with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


what size is it and how much you want


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jul 13 2008, 12:08 PM~11077206
> *what size is it and how much you want
> *


16"
pm sent


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

im looking for 2 baby bullet lights with red lenses. but not the ones with the 3 wings. 

and a headlight,with or without a double square bracket.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 12 2008, 10:43 PM~11074920
> *This One For Sale TOO!!
> 
> 16" Midget
> 
> Won many a 1st place with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



S O L D !!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris23

how much for the girl frame?????


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jul 11 2008, 05:43 PM~11067113
> *heres a pic of whats left forsale forgot to show the 16 inch rim for anyone whos interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me a price on the air kit..tx.


----------



## schwinn1964

*set of rims no tires - 60







*


----------



## skinnischwinn

MEET THE "FUCKERS" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pedalscraper22

I'm looking for everything for my bike in gold except the frame, pm if you have anything :biggrin:


----------



## listo R.T.B

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 15 2008, 12:35 AM~11091502
> *pm me a price on the air kit..tx.
> *


 :cheesy: is the pussy for sale??


----------



## chris2low

The Double twisted pedals are still for sale 20$ 
+ 5$ shipping fee


----------



## chris23

WHICH ONES??????


----------



## chamuco61

:|


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

well i was cleaning up my house and found a few things tonight that i dont really need i dont have a price for any thing but i am open to offers or trades let me know 

1) air tank,regulator, and air gauge










tattoo guns










2)Custom spider web brass tattoo gun









3)Light weight teal green superior tattoo gun









4)Chrome devil cam tattoo gun


----------



## mitchell26

cool man, post up some pics of your work...you do any traditional/sailor jerry style tattoos? i wanna get a traditional chest piece.


----------



## Brownprider4eva

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 17 2008, 02:35 AM~11109484
> *well i was cleaning up my house and found a few things tonight that i dont really need i dont have a price for any thing but i am open to offers or trades let me know
> 
> 1) air tank,regulator, and air gauge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tattoo guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)Custom spider web brass tattoo gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)Light weight teal green superior tattoo gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4)Chrome devil cam tattoo gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the spider web tattoo gun?


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by Brownprider4eva_@Jul 17 2008, 06:09 PM~11115168
> *how much for the spider web tattoo gun?
> *


i could let it go for $50 with 1 tip, tube and grip size 's of your choice


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

TATTOO GUN KIT MUST GO

1 spider web one 
1 chrome devil 
1 teal green 
3 grips
3 tubes
3tips "3round,5round,4 flat for shading"
1 bag of large ink caps to hold the ink
5 tins of "Tattoo Goo" to sell for healing the tattoo
1 box of 3 round sterile pre-made needles

ALL FOR FOR $130 OBO


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

TTT


----------



## Pedalscraper22

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 16 2008, 10:59 PM~11109022
> *I'm looking for everything for my bike in gold except the frame, pm if you have anything :biggrin:
> *


Anyone!?


----------



## mitchell26

look for a topic about a bike for sale...he has a spare lot of gold twist parts for sale.


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Could I get a link!? :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

ill have a loook for it mang.


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

just brought the topic up for you.


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Huh?


----------



## mitchell26

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=420050&st=40


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 19 2008, 01:31 PM~11127828
> *TTT
> *



cash only or trades for tattoo gun kit


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

i will consider trades depending on what it is


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 3 2008, 09:38 AM~11005005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK what you need
> *


is this pixie frame up top still 4 sale


----------



## chris2low

double twisted pedals for 20$ any takers ?


----------



## Malverde619

AIRKIT FOR SALE $150.00 NEVER BEEN USED COMES WITH
16 OZ CO2 TANK
REGULATOR
HOSES
SWITCH
FITTINGS
4 CYLINDERS
TWO SHORT
TWO LONG KIND

SELLING IT CHEAP JUST NEED CASH :biggrin: 

ACCEPT PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDERS
NEED THIS GONE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

BLUE BANANA SEAT 20 SHIPPED


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jul 21 2008, 03:58 PM~11141821
> *AIRKIT FOR SALE $150.00 NEVER BEEN USED COMES WITH
> 16 OZ CO2 TANK
> REGULATOR
> HOSES
> SWITCH
> FITTINGS
> 4 CYLINDERS
> TWO SHORT
> TWO LONG KIND
> 
> SELLING IT CHEAP JUST NEED CASH :biggrin:
> 
> ACCEPT PAYPAL, POSTAL MONEY ORDERS
> NEED THIS GONE
> *


pm sent


----------



## Malverde619

PM SENT BACK :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

144 SPOKE RIMS 6SPOKE PATTERN RELACED THROW OFFER RIMS ONLY NO TIRES









15 SHIPPED CHAIN STEERING WHEEL









SCHWINN SEAT 25 SHIPPED

















BLACK SEAT 30 SHIPPED MISSING HARD WARE TO BOLT TO SEAT POST
REALLY GOOD CONDITION


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SCHWINN POWDER COATED FRAME WITH SHOCK SISSY BAR AND CHAIN GUARD THROW OFFERS OR TRADES


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Looking for a set of 20" white walls!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 21 2008, 05:14 PM~11142465
> *Looking for a set of 20" white walls!
> *


i got a set pm a offer shipped


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 21 2008, 06:04 PM~11141879
> *144 SPOKE RIMS 6SPOKE PATTERN RELACED THROW OFFER RIMS ONLY NO TIRES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

all bike parts in video are for sale pm for priceing


----------



## Pedalscraper22

I got some stuff for sale









Set of fenders, not great shape









Black vellore seat, seat post, 36" high back sissy bar and black back cushion









Set of 72 spoke rims, little dirty but will clean up nice









Handlebars and spring 









Forks and chain guard

Everything is 20"

I'd like to sell the lot for 70+ shipping obo


----------



## viejitocencoast

500.00 obo


----------



## viejitocencoast

16" frame best offer


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jul 23 2008, 11:23 PM~11165395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500.00 obo
> *


 :banghead: :rant: F*****g court tickets!!!!! I have that in my back pocket, but gotta make a payment on my ticket. :rant:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 24 2008, 09:37 AM~11167507
> *:banghead:    :rant:        F*****g court tickets!!!!!  I have that in my back pocket, but gotta make a payment on my ticket.  :rant:
> *


best offer


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

does any one got a complete rear coaster brake axel? or a junker 144? i messed mine up and bike shop dont have it.


----------



## gizmo1

Ey im lookin for a set of black sparkle grips a steering wheel and a cont. kit anyone that can help me out?


----------



## gizmo1

Also I have this schwinn pixie for sell with parts


----------



## chris23

how much????


----------



## gizmo1

15 right here needs alot of work but will make a nice project


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jul 25 2008, 12:26 AM~11175195
> *15 right here needs alot of work but will make a nice project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## listo R.T.B

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 23 2008, 05:04 PM~11161999
> *I got some stuff for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of fenders, not great shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black vellore seat, seat post, 36" high back sissy bar and black back cushion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of 72 spoke rims, little dirty but will clean up nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handlebars and spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks and chain guard
> 
> Everything is 20"
> 
> I'd like to sell the lot for 70+ shipping obo
> *


where u stay at?


----------



## Pedalscraper22

IL


----------



## listo R.T.B

are the parts still for sale? i got a homie who will proly buy ill tellem bout em


----------



## las_crucez

For Sale in the New Mexico area, pick up only, no pics right now, maybe later

~ TWISTED HANDLE BARS (NOT FLAT TWISTED)
~ 36" HIGH BACK SISSY BAR
~ FULL TWISTED FRAME
~ TWISTED CHAIN GUARD
~ TWISTED CRANK
~ HEARTS AND DIAMONDS SPROCKET
~ STOCK STINGRAY FORKS (REPO UNBENT FOR 16" FRONT WHEEL)
~ LOW SISSY BAR ( UNADJUSTABLE)
~ 26" BENT FORK



MAKE OFFER PICK UP ONLY, LOCATED IN LAS CRUCEZ NEW MEXICO


----------



## sick1nine

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 25 2008, 06:51 PM~11181223
> *For Sale in the New Mexico area, pick up only, no pics right now, maybe later
> 
> ~ TWISTED HANDLE BARS (NOT FLAT TWISTED)
> ~ 36" HIGH BACK SISSY BAR
> ~ FULL TWISTED FRAME
> ~ TWISTED CHAIN GUARD
> ~ TWISTED CRANK
> ~ HEARTS AND DIAMONDS SPROCKET
> ~ STOCK STINGRAY FORKS (REPO UNBENT FOR 16" FRONT WHEEL)
> ~ LOW SISSY BAR ( UNADJUSTABLE)
> ~ 26" BENT FORK
> MAKE OFFER PICK UP ONLY, LOCATED IN LAS CRUCEZ NEW MEXICO
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE TWISTED FRAME YOU GOT ANY PICS OF THESE PARTS


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by sick1nine_@Jul 25 2008, 08:03 PM~11181300
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE TWISTED FRAME YOU GOT ANY PICS OF THESE PARTS
> *


shoot me an offer on the frame, I can take pics right now of wat you want and upload them, but they are on my phone so not the best quality, do u still want the pics :dunno:


----------



## sick1nine

YEAH I WANT THE PICS


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by listo R.T.B_@Jul 25 2008, 01:00 PM~11178491
> *are the parts still  for sale? i got a homie who will proly buy ill tellem bout em
> *


guess gotta change my avitar pic..lol... copion..


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by sick1nine_@Jul 25 2008, 08:22 PM~11181434
> *YEAH I WANT THE PICS
> *


i was planning on selling the frame seperate from the crank, chain guard, and sprocket but money talks and if the price is good i'll let it all go





























I DIDN'T TAKE PICS OF THE 26" BENT FORK OR THE HIGH BACK SISSY BAR


----------



## sick1nine

45 FOR THE TWISTED FRAME


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by sick1nine_@Jul 25 2008, 08:41 PM~11181544
> *45 FOR THE TWISTED FRAME
> *


:dunno:

I'll have to think about it, I saw a guy on this topic that wold his for 60, and minez in good shape :|


plus i'm 15 and trying to save for a car (as if you didn't know by my signature...


----------



## sick1nine

I SEE WELL PM ME A PRICE


----------



## las_crucez

everything still for sale


----------



## loster87

any body have a 3 wheel bike conversion kit for a 20" frame


----------



## Pedalscraper22

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 23 2008, 05:04 PM~11161999
> *I got some stuff for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of fenders, not great shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black vellore seat, seat post, 36" high back sissy bar and black back cushion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of 72 spoke rims, little dirty but will clean up nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handlebars and spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks and chain guard
> 
> Everything is 20"
> 
> I'd like to sell the lot for 70+ shipping obo
> *


New pictures of the them cleaned up


----------



## viejitocencoast

100.00 + shipping , brand new but missing the little sprocket on the axle


----------



## danknee

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 25 2008, 10:40 PM~11182235
> *New pictures of the them cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much to ship everything to to 95035 ?


----------



## chris23

FOR SALE......MAKE ME AND OFFER


----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23

TTT


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 25 2008, 08:39 PM~11181536
> *i was planning on selling the frame seperate from the crank, chain guard, and sprocket but money talks and if the price is good i'll let it all go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DIDN'T TAKE PICS OF THE 26" BENT FORK OR THE HIGH BACK SISSY BAR
> *


okay if somebody can help me out and show me how to do everything I can ship, I'm 15 so i don't really have a paypal account so I guess a money order would work :dunno: well if somebody wants something just show me and I can try my best to help you


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@May 11 2008, 09:27 PM~10632156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bike for sale
> *



SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Jul 27 2008, 01:52 AM~11188260
> *FOR SALE......MAKE  ME AND OFFER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$10+ship


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 27 2008, 11:42 AM~11189852
> *okay if somebody can help me out and show me how to do everything I can ship, I'm 15 so i don't really have a paypal account so I guess a money order would work :dunno: well if somebody wants something just show me and I can try my best to help you
> *


GO TO THE POST OFFICE HOMIE, GIVE THEM THE ZIP CODE AND ASK THEM HOW MUCH FOR THE SHIPPING, THEN EITHER YOU GET A BOX FROM THERE OR SOMEWHERE ELSE WRAP IT UP AND TAPE UP THE BOX GOOD PUT THE ADDRESSES AND GIVE IT TO THEM SO THEY CAN SHIP IT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz

was thinking of selling this 24k gold plated turntable or maby take trades for it 
so pm me any trades or offers for it


----------



## lowriderwiz

also got these set of forks and sissybar so pm me any offers or trade for them


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jul 27 2008, 12:22 PM~11190433
> *was thinking of selling this 24k gold plated turntable or maby take trades for it
> so pm me any trades or offers for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want it. pm me price or trade.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 27 2008, 02:16 PM~11190059
> *$10+ship
> *


Thats a schwinn man


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 25 2008, 10:39 PM~11181536
> *i was planning on selling the frame seperate from the crank, chain guard, and sprocket but money talks and if the price is good i'll let it all go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DIDN'T TAKE PICS OF THE 26" BENT FORK OR THE HIGH BACK SISSY BAR
> *


Interested in the the bars... how much?


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 10:40 PM~11193870
> *Interested in the the bars... how much?
> *


30 + shipping


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Looking for a set of gold fenders with twisted or non twisted brackets. PM if you have any


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

GOT THESE TWISTED SPOKE RIMS BRAND NEW NEVER BEEN ON A BIKE NEVER USED NEW,NEW BEST OFFER PM IF U WANT THEM 
























36 SPOKE :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 28 2008, 05:28 PM~11199455
> *GOT THESE TWISTED SPOKE RIMS BRAND NEW NEVER BEEN ON A BIKE NEVER USED NEW,NEW BEST OFFER PM IF U WANT THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36 SPOKE  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422167

he's looking for some


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 28 2008, 05:40 PM~11199571
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422167
> 
> he's looking for some
> *


HE NEEDS ONLY ONE IM SELLING BOTH


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 28 2008, 04:42 PM~11199583
> *
> *


pm sent


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 28 2008, 05:43 PM~11199598
> *pm sent
> *


PMS REPLYED


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 28 2008, 05:42 PM~11199583
> *HE NEEDS ONLY ONE IM SELLING BOTH
> *


make him buy both :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jul 25 2008, 08:39 PM~11181536
> *i was planning on selling the frame seperate from the crank, chain guard, and sprocket but money talks and if the price is good i'll let it all go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DIDN'T TAKE PICS OF THE 26" BENT FORK OR THE HIGH BACK SISSY BAR
> *


also got a 26" frame, brand new


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Anyone have any of these things in gold? Fenders, crank, pedals, gooseneck, 140 spoke wheels?


----------



## Scarfresh

* Lookin For....

*Nice Painted Bondo Frame 
*A Custom Frame
*Custom Twist Spoke Rims

Really Just Looking For A Nice Custom Frame. Got Any?...Throw Me Some Pictures & Your Price +Shipping(91605) In My Inbox. Thnx =)*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Jul 31 2008, 01:32 AM~11222234
> * Lookin For....
> 
> *Nice Painted Bondo Frame
> *A Custom Frame
> *Custom Twist Spoke Rims
> 
> Really Just Looking For A Nice Custom Frame. Got Any?...Throw Me Some Pictures & Your Price +Shipping(91605) In My Inbox. Thnx =)
> *


what is your price range cause we can do what ever you need bro here is a couple frames my boy has done we paint do custom parts and do frames hit me up with your ideas and for prices


----------



## thomy205

need a 5 button red an white seat


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 31 2008, 01:56 AM~11222304
> *need a 5 button red an white seat
> *


we can get you a 5 button red one but a 2 tone will be custom and we can it to tommy hit me up for details tomorrow


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 31 2008, 03:58 AM~11222310
> *we can get you a 5 button red one but a 2 tone will be custom and we can it to tommy hit me up for details tomorrow
> *



cool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 31 2008, 02:03 AM~11222320
> *cool
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 31 2008, 12:58 AM~11222310
> *we can get you a 5 button red one but a 2 tone will be custom and we can it to tommy hit me up for details tomorrow
> *


can you get a two two black and white??


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Anyone got a white 5 button seat with black trim and buttons? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 31 2008, 09:18 PM~11230387
> *Anyone got a white 5 button seat with black trim and buttons?  :biggrin:
> *


damn thought i had a sale but mines got 6 buttons


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2008, 11:20 PM~11230415
> *damn thought i had a sale but mines got 6 buttons
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you cap'n on every one tonight jon ahahahahahahahha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 31 2008, 09:22 PM~11230428
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you cap'n on every one tonight jon ahahahahahahahha
> *


i do have a seat with six buttons *****


----------



## Pedalscraper22

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2008, 09:23 PM~11230440
> *i do have a seat with six buttons *****
> *


Pics?


----------



## casper805

offers? organic green jumbo flaked just frame might sell rims to if price is rite all 3 rims are painted


----------



## Pedalscraper22

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 31 2008, 09:18 PM~11230387
> *Anyone got a white 5 button seat with black trim and buttons?  :biggrin:
> *


Anyone?


----------



## chris23

:dunno:


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 2 2008, 03:26 AM~11240045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offers? organic green jumbo flaked just frame might sell rims to if price is rite all 3 rims are painted
> *



price?


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Anyone do custom seats? :dunno:
Or have a set of flat twisted fender brackets/fenders?
Or have a set of 144's?


----------



## mitchell26

hit up henrys customs for the seat.


----------



## Pedalscraper22

How much he charge? All I want is a 5 button in white and black trim. Not too custom just different colors


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 3 2008, 04:06 PM~11248574
> *price?
> *


offers?


----------



## lowrod

Is the 26" Schwinn springer fork still available?


----------



## gizmo1

26" Schwinn crank, pedals, and kickstand for sale make offer


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

FOR SALE! 

WILL NOT part out!
hope to sale locally..
-any reasonable offers-


----------



## lowriderwiz

got these for sale or trade


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

pm for the seat


----------



## Pedalscraper22

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 31 2008, 09:18 PM~11230387
> *Anyone got a white 5 button seat with black trim and buttons?  :biggrin:
> *


Still no one


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Aug 5 2008, 03:30 PM~11266693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26" Schwinn crank, pedals, and kickstand for sale make offer
> *


Pedals Sold... Crank and kickstand still for sale


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 13 2008, 02:35 PM~10406005
> *Custom 16" forks for sale.  $100.00 or best offer.  Money order or Cashier's check only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


New Price!!!


----------



## chris23

?????


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

got this og schwinn for sale


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jul 11 2008, 05:43 PM~11067113
> *heres a pic of whats left forsale forgot to show the 16 inch rim for anyone whos interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



stuff for sale cheap

conti kit $20.00 plus s/h
16 inch 72 spoke rim $10.00 plus s/h
fenders with standard braces $10.00 plus s/h
ext crown $8.00 plus s/h
airkit sold


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HEY JOJO ILL TAKE THE CROWN FROM YA :biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 12 2008, 03:53 PM~11326709
> *HEY JOJO ILL TAKE THE CROWN FROM YA  :biggrin:
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 12 2008, 04:07 PM~11326822
> *cool :biggrin:
> *


do you have any more switches


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ANYBODY GOT ANY RAMBO KNIVES YOU KNOW THE ONES YOU CAN SCREW ON YOUR WHEELS :cheesy:


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 12 2008, 04:31 PM~11327034
> *do you have any more switches
> *


sorry i dont,only had one


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

still for sale.PM with offers
















































LMK what you need


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## skinnischwinn

HOW MUCH 4 THE "WHITE CAT WITH THE BLACK TAIL" ???:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

4 sale 16" frame 20"parts and am asking 500


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 14 2008, 03:21 PM~11345225
> *HOW MUCH 4 THE "WHITE CAT WITH THE BLACK TAIL" ???:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


$300 what my brother paid fake cat they told us she was a mancoon the lied we got her when she was l ike a month old lol :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 14 2008, 05:28 AM~11340882
> *still for sale.PM with offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK what you need
> *


 all i need is the springer fronts without the bars... holla at me


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Still looking for a seat!


----------



## viejitocencoast

anyone got an extra lil tiger sprocket 4 sale ,the little 1s with no holes ?lmk


----------



## chris23

:dunno:


----------



## lesstime

maybe ill look for the spoket ,do you need a crank aswell?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Aug 23 2008, 12:28 AM~11417326
> *anyone got an extra lil tiger sprocket 4 sale ,the little 1s with no holes ?lmk
> *


D-twist has some he might has a couple left they are not og but the same size and look


----------



## ghost-rider

I HAVE THIS FOR SALE ANYONE WANTS IT PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

OH I HAVE THIS TOO :biggrin: 
NEEDS WORK  BUT GOOD QUALITY :biggrin: 

























PM ME IF YOU WANT THEM :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 23 2008, 03:53 AM~11417866
> *I HAVE THIS FOR SALE ANYONE WANTS IT PM ME  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the seat?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 23 2008, 04:58 AM~11417772
> *D-twist has some he might has a couple left they are not og but the same size and look
> *


 sorry they were all sold, but one! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

sorry wife wont let me sale it she sayes i paid to much for it


----------



## PurpleLicious

I need 16" fenders used or new...

and brand new 16" tires

and will like to find ... twist or custom fender brace

thx guys


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 23 2008, 04:34 PM~11420254
> *sorry they were all sold, but one!  :biggrin:
> *


just trying to look out for the homie


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 22 2008, 11:43 PM~11417397
> *maybe ill look  for the spoket ,do you need a crank aswell?
> *


no just the sprocket,thanks


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 22 2008, 11:43 PM~11417397
> *maybe ill look  for the spoket ,do you need a crank aswell?
> *


no just the sprocket,thanks


----------



## lesstime

sorry wife wont let me sale it she sayes i paid to much for it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

...


----------



## schwinn1966

$125









:biggrin:


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Anyone got a frame with sprocket and crank?


----------



## bobbyg




----------



## ripsta85

pM me if intrested


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Aug 23 2008, 03:30 PM~11420239
> *how much for the seat?
> *


PM ME


----------



## 817Lowrider

SOLD!!!


----------



## excalibur

I need some wheels!!! preferable not twisted or spinners. custom wheels welcome! pm me!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=426923#


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2008, 11:26 PM~11428408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sale!
> *


Will trade!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2008, 10:26 PM~11428408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sale!
> *


 :scrutinize: is iy me or does the letter not line up? just asking it might be i only have one eye


----------



## excalibur

Darren, check your pm yO!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 25 2008, 12:12 AM~11428813
> *:scrutinize: is iy me or does the letter not line up? just asking it might be i only have one eye
> *


the angle of the pic


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Aug 24 2008, 11:18 PM~11428859-->
> 
> 
> 
> Darren, check your pm yO!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Aug 24 2008, 11:27 PM~11428933
> *the angle of the pic
> *


oh ok


----------



## ripsta85

PM me for more info


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 26 2008, 09:52 AM~11441293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 26 2008, 10:52 AM~11441293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Sale Pending!


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 26 2008, 11:52 AM~11441293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


take these down, they are SOLD!!!!! :angry:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 26 2008, 10:57 AM~11441347
> *take these down, they are SOLD!!!!!  :angry:
> *


Like i said "SALE PENDING"
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

BOXED AND READY TO GO! JUS NEED SOME $$$$$$










:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## schwinn1966

STILL FOR SALE! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

price or trade ????


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2008, 06:05 PM~11445204
> *price or trade ????
> *


what do u have for trade?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 26 2008, 05:11 PM~11445244
> *what do u have for trade?
> *


pokemon cards


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 26 2008, 06:14 PM~11445265
> *pokemon cards
> *


FREAKYBEHAVIOR IS BANNED FROM BUYING THESE!

:biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


4 REAL-GIVE THOSE BACK 2 UR "K I D S"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETACHED

wish i had the cash right now


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 26 2008, 04:20 PM~11444797
> *STILL FOR SALE!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


P.m the price Ant


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 26 2008, 07:14 PM~11445265
> *pokemon cards
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

what are you looking for if I dont have it I can find it most likley


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 26 2008, 09:52 AM~11441293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


whats u want 4 them if there not sold


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2008, 06:48 PM~11445515
> *what are you looking for if I dont have it I can find it most likley
> *


i got too much already.


----------



## lesstime

kool


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jul 26 2008, 12:15 AM~11182349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100.00 + shipping ,  brand new but missing the little sprocket on the axle
> *


Is it hard to get the replacement sprocket?


----------



## lesstime

yes !!!! i belive so


----------



## lesstime

but it is a good price even with it missing


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 28 2008, 11:09 PM~11467818
> *but it is a good price even with it missing
> *


Yea but if it takes a certain sprocket like this trike frame that I had then it might be near impossible to find... Im sure it could be improvised or something just idk... The only trike kit I ever had was an og one and the sprocket was welded on it was a one piece axel... I think... and I have had them one piece trike frames... the axels and sprockets are almost impossible to find


----------



## lesstime

you might want to pm him he might have one ???


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 26 2008, 04:20 PM~11444797
> *STILL FOR SALE!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM ME THE PRICE ASAP I REALLY NEED THEM


----------



## the poor boys

BRAND NEW TWISTED FORKS---







---$65 SHIPPED


----------



## 817Lowrider

1976 schwinn bars and neck 4 sale. 20 each plus ship


----------



## gizmo1

Any stock lowrider collection frames for sale?


----------



## 817Lowrider

40 shipped PAYPAL PREFERRED!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

is that you juan gotti?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2008, 08:33 PM~11474744
> *is that you juan gotti?
> *


yes sir


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

23 shipped 20'' seat








'73 schwinn and chainguard w/shok sissybar 140 shipped


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Aug 28 2008, 10:05 PM~11467767
> *Is it hard to get the replacement sprocket?
> *


u can make one . but i just came up on 1 from ahomie on here


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## viejitocencoast

pedals 70.00 , seatpost 55.00, crown 55.00, sale pending on crank ,serious buyers only please


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 24 2008, 07:11 PM~10246276
> *$100 plus shipping, really nice bodywork on it, no cracks or waves, has chips on paint so i would repaint it for show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


say bro u still have the frame let me know how much to shipp to tx 79331


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 30 2008, 01:00 PM~11479044
> *say bro u still have the frame let me know how much to shipp to tx 79331
> *



went to N.Y awile ago homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ANY ONE HAS ANY TWISTED SPOKES


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

24kt gold plated sprocket,pedels,crank,24kt grips for sale


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

m/offer


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

here's my bike it's for sale 



















allso for sale asking 10.000


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 4 2008, 03:05 PM~11519408
> *24kt gold plated sprocket,pedels,crank,24kt grips for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much homie shipped to 79331


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Aug 30 2008, 12:08 AM~11476682
> *u can make one . but i just came up on 1 from ahomie on here
> *


You wanna sell the gold support cage or are you looking to sell the entire thing together?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 31 2008, 10:52 AM~11222288
> *what is your price range cause we can do what ever you need bro here is a couple frames my boy has done we paint do custom parts and do frames hit me up with your ideas and for prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you do these forks?


----------



## TonyO

Did you do these forks Str8Clown'n ?

Cuz they look a lot like TNT's first design, the Blade Fork


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 08:54 PM~11522378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do these forks Str8Clown'n ?
> 
> Cuz they look a lot like TNT's first design, the Blade Fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fail they dont look the same


----------



## lancer

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 20 2008, 04:24 PM~10216979
> *ok i have a couple thangs for sale
> 
> custom sprockets
> 
> $45+ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30+ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u still got em and do u take pay pale?/ :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1964

any offers on the bike pm
local san diego only.... outside county must come and pick up *no shipping*


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by schwinn1964_@Sep 4 2008, 11:30 PM~11523742
> *any offers on the bike pm
> local san diego only.... outside county must come and pick up no shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats looks pretty nice i would loose some stuff on it but good luck sale


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 09:54 PM~11522378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do these forks Str8Clown'n ?
> 
> Cuz they look a lot like TNT's first design, the Blade Fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude they was hand made and about 2 years ago ask excalibur the guy that owns that bike made them by hand we all ready been here tony done this how many time you going to ask?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news+Sep 4 2008, 11:01 PM~11523095-->
> 
> 
> 
> fail they dont look the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know he just trying to start shit
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lancer_@Sep 4 2008, 11:27 PM~11523348
> *do u still got em and do u take pay pale?/ :biggrin:
> *


yes i do and you have a pm


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for sale due to customer nonpayment.
12 inch fenders. back fender has been lengthened 4 inches. pm me


----------



## BASH3R

*i got some stuff for sale or will trade for some gold parts* 
custom forks








seat pan








some old michigan tires








cranks, old sprocket and some bmx style grips









*pm me offers or trades*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1964_@Sep 4 2008, 11:30 PM~11523742
> *any offers on the bike pm
> local san diego only.... outside county must come and pick up no shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HOMIE WHATS UP WITH THE ANTENNAS :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> *i got some stuff for sale or will trade for some gold parts*
> custom forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DA FUCK DO THOSE FORKS GO?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *i got some stuff for sale or will trade for some gold parts*
> custom forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DA FUCK DO THOSE FORKS GO?
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 5 2008, 02:10 PM~11527089
> *dude they was hand made and about 2 years ago ask excalibur the guy that owns that bike made them by hand we all ready been here tony done this how many time you going to ask?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I remember about that. I was clownng too!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2008, 06:44 PM~11529940
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  I remember about that. I was clownng too!
> *


yep but tony starting to get a big heaed again :uh: trying to start shit the forks loook nothing alike :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2008, 06:41 PM~11529920
> *:dunno:
> *


    :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

Im gonna drill the holes tomorow and there is another bracket thats one the end, which is where the axel goes in


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 5 2008, 07:09 PM~11530180
> *Im gonna drill the holes tomorow and there is another bracket thats one the end, which is where the axel goes in
> *


THEY STILL LOOK KIND OF FUCKT UP :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 5 2008, 06:11 PM~11530191
> *THEY STILL LOOK KIND OF FUCKT UP :biggrin:
> *


kinda? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
they are.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 5 2008, 07:11 PM~11530197
> *kinda? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> they are.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SO DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME TWISTED SPOKES? OR HAVE SOME ILL BUY THEM OFF


----------



## the poor boys

I DO. LOL. :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

REALLY :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

custom sprocket $85 shipped


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 6 2008, 04:40 PM~11536439
> *custom sprocket $85 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there 65 chromed and engraved here.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 6 2008, 06:37 PM~11536674
> *there 65 chromed and engraved here.
> *


do you want a cookie ????? i will send you one if you do


----------



## chris23

DAMNN!!!! 65 CHROMED AND ENGRAVED THATS A GOOD A$$ DEAL.....


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 6 2008, 05:43 PM~11536694
> *do you want a cookie ????? i will send you one if you do
> *


i do if your serious please send it to

bach ly
3109 s griset pl 
santa ana ca 92704


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 7 2008, 01:10 PM~11537364
> *i do if your serious please send it to
> 
> bach ly
> 3109 s griset pl
> santa ana ca 92704
> *


express post too, dont want that getting stale..lol.


----------



## lesstime

what kind of cookie you want lol


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 6 2008, 08:10 PM~11537364
> *i do if your serious please send it to
> 
> bach ly
> 3109 s griset pl
> santa ana ca 92704
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 6 2008, 10:12 PM~11537371
> *express post too, dont want that getting stale..lol.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 6 2008, 07:37 PM~11536674
> *there 65 chromed and engraved here.
> *


daymn!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

still for sale. 12 inch fender set. rear was extended 4 inches


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Sep 6 2008, 09:10 PM~11537364-->
> 
> 
> 
> i do if your serious please send it to
> 
> bach ly
> 3109 s griset pl
> santa ana ca 92704
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mitchell26_@Sep 6 2008, 09:12 PM~11537371
> *express post too, dont want that getting stale..lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2008, 04:23 PM~11550451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still for sale. 12 inch fender set. rear was extended 4 inches
> *


THEN WILL THEY FIT ON A 16IN. HOMIE?????  


P.M. ME THANKS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 9 2008, 11:58 AM~11559172
> *THEN WILL THEY FIT ON A 16IN. HOMIE?????
> P.M. ME THANKS!!! :cheesy:
> *


i dont think they would fit unless it has 12in wheels.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2008, 03:23 PM~11550451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still for sale. 12 inch fender set. rear was extended 4 inches
> *


how much???


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 5 2008, 01:39 PM~11527943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale due to customer nonpayment.
> 12 inch fenders. back fender has been lengthened 4 inches. pm me
> *


how much?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 10 2008, 03:18 PM~11569353
> *how much?
> *


sorry sold.. send me yours and ill make you a set of your own


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

12" sprocket for sale raw or chrome plated


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## schwinn1966

Schwinn Westwind S7 Tires

:biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 10 2008, 08:38 AM~11560483
> *i dont think they would fit unless it has 12in wheels.
> *


dont get him started on those again haha.


----------



## schwinn1966

ok, i got 1 fork left $90 Shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 10 2008, 07:02 PM~11569676
> *12" sprocket for sale raw or chrome plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN A 12" sprocket!!! :0 like to see the bike that fits on!!! :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys

:0 YOU KNOW ITS FOR A 12" BIKE.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 12 2008, 11:10 PM~11589855
> *:0 YOU KNOW ITS FOR A 12" BIKE.
> *


absolutly man j/p :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## gizmo1

Anybody heard from Malverde619?


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 13 2008, 09:34 AM~11592672
> *Anybody heard from Malverde619?
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 13 2008, 09:34 AM~11592672
> *Anybody heard from Malverde619?
> *


WHY?


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 13 2008, 02:05 PM~11593658
> *WHY?
> *


Just wandering why they adnt been on lately we were doing buisiness... and just wandered if some problems came up or something...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

sept 15 to sept 30 im running a sale on custom made fenders. dont miss out


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2008, 04:27 PM~11600305
> *sept 15 to sept 30 im running a sale on custom made fenders. dont miss out
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for sale with or without display. pm me for more info and detailed pics. everything is brand new


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2008, 06:18 PM~11601023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale with or without display. pm me for more info and detailed pics. everything is brand new
> *


 :0 :0 probaly looking to get good cash for it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yes sir. what its worth. proven show winner


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2008, 06:58 PM~11601256
> *yes sir. what its worth. proven show winner
> *


fuck yea,and no one on layitlow will buy it trust me if they wont buy a fucking ticket imaging this .


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

anyone have a orange seat for sale.......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey guys I need 
-a pair of 16" classics fenders
-a pair of 16" white wall plain trires
-three 16" twisted fender braces

send me up a pm

thx guys!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

custom 12 inch fenders. rear one has been extended 4 inches. pm for details


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2008, 05:18 PM~11601023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale with or without display. pm me for more info and detailed pics. everything is brand new
> *


how much?


----------



## schwinn1966

$125 Complete
:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 22 2008, 09:31 PM~11671936
> *$125 Complete
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those would look bad ass on bashers bike


----------



## BASH3R

Yup 



but i would get the spokes gold plated and remove the reflectors


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 19 2008, 02:22 PM~11645932
> *custom 12 inch fenders. rear one has been extended 4 inches.  pm for details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still for sale


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2008, 04:18 PM~11601023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale with or without display. pm me for more info and detailed pics. everything is brand new
> *



how much?


----------



## TonyO




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 22 2008, 09:31 PM~11671936
> *$125 Complete
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

16" Wald Fenders $25 Shipped

2 brand new 16" whitewall tires street tread $20 shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

1 fiber glass fender non cut 20 plus shipping or pick up


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

thats tight


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 7 2008, 10:19 PM~11808538
> *1 fiber glass fender non cut 20 plus shipping or pick up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for sale. must go asap. make offer
12 in fenders. rear has been extended 4 inches


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 6 2008, 11:16 PM~11797578
> *16" Wald Fenders $25 Shipped
> 
> 2 brand new 16" whitewall tires street tread $20 shipped
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


did purlpelicious of lux mtl get a hold of you for them?
if so let him kno he needs them


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 22 2008, 09:31 PM~11671936
> *$125 Complete
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


front and rear disc brakes :0


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 25 2008, 01:34 PM~11971079
> *did purlpelicious of lux mtl get a hold of you for them?
> if so let him kno he needs them
> *



more like "a waste of my time" thanks anyway


----------



## somerstyle

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 19 2008, 02:22 PM~11645932
> *custom 12 inch fenders. rear one has been extended 4 inches.  pm for details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i need something like this but for a 20 inch bike


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 25 2008, 10:20 PM~11972920
> *more like "a waste of my time" thanks anyway
> *


 :0 damn im sorry to hear that i would have thought he would have been chill about it


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 25 2008, 10:20 PM~11972920
> *more like "a waste of my time" thanks anyway
> *


p.s. any news on the axle for the 3 pc cranks?


----------



## PurpleLicious

what Kind of axle you need Jay.... I have a shit load of them at work


----------



## viejitocencoast

f/s pm if interestedv


----------



## aztecsoulz

who are selling custom fenderssssssss


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 12 2008, 01:19 PM~12136461
> *who are selling custom fenderssssssss
> *


hit up sarollerz he will get you a nice set of fenders .


----------



## BASH3R

semi schwinn 74' for sale or trade


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 12 2008, 02:30 PM~12136573
> *semi schwinn 74' for sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trade for ???


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 12 2008, 01:52 PM~12136764
> *trade for ???
> *


pm'd


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 12 2008, 01:30 PM~12136573
> *semi schwinn 74' for sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 11:29 PM~12142503
> *
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FOR SALE SCHWINN 20'' S-2 3 SPEED WITH "THE FAST ONE" TIRE
AND A 16'' S-7 WITH SCHWINN TIRE SELL TOGETHER

THROW OFFER OR A TRADE


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 26 2008, 09:55 PM~11979063
> *what Kind of axle you need Jay.... I have a shit load of them at work
> *


axle de bottom bracket for 3 piece crank old school


----------



## schwinn1966

1971 Cotton Picker
Comes with New White Letter Slik, & New Chainguard & Seatpost Decals


----------



## aztecsoulz

nice bike


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 21 2008, 06:15 PM~12223636
> *1971 Cotton Picker
> Comes with New White Letter Slik, & New Chainguard & Seatpost Decals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any trades


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 21 2008, 05:25 PM~12223740
> *any trades
> *


sure, what u got? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 21 2008, 04:15 PM~12223636
> *1971 Cotton Picker
> Comes with New White Letter Slik, & New Chainguard & Seatpost Decals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hamush?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 21 2008, 05:15 PM~12223636
> *1971 Cotton Picker
> Comes with New White Letter Slik, & New Chainguard & Seatpost Decals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much fo dem 22's in the back :biggrin:


----------



## charger24

IF U NEED CHROMES MY BOYS GOT A SHOP PRETTY CHEAP DNT KNOW ABOUT SHIPPING BUT WHEEL PROS IS LOCATED OUTT ADENVER GOT MY 24 INCH KMCS FOR 2300 OUT THE DOOR. tax included mouted and balanced but i payed 3800 for my gurl 24 inch lexani fires let me know if any one needs chrome


----------



## viejitocencoast

1 1/2 raked neck 300- +shiping obo ,includes tike axle not shown (new)


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 21 2008, 05:15 PM~12223636
> *1971 Cotton Picker
> Comes with New White Letter Slik, & New Chainguard & Seatpost Decals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i think i might jus restore this one. turn it into a "grey ghost" they only made em in 1971 and this would be a good candidate! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

50 shipped








20 shipped


----------



## D Twist

I have 1 triple chromed badge trim for sale.
$30 shipped.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I have nothing for sale.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 23 2008, 03:43 PM~12236295
> *I have 1 triple chromed badge trim for sale.
> $30 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Praise the Lowered
:worship: :worship:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2008, 04:47 PM~12236309
> *I have nothing for sale.
> *


just whoring then? :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

700 OBO for complete bike
will work with price. in need of money
frame painted by manny in 2005
silver leaf, pinstripping, graphics, panterns, candy, flake
rare schwinn neck
schwinn crown and T bar

































TODAY


















gold plated nipples, candy red spokes. i believe they are 144 count fans

300+ SHIPPING


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 23 2008, 02:48 PM~12236316
> *just whoring then?  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe. :|


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2008, 04:51 PM~12236329
> *Maybe.  :|
> *


I am :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

here's my bike it's for sale 



















allso for sale asking 10.000


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Nov 23 2008, 10:01 PM~12239378
> *
> allso for sale asking 10.000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well that aint no bike :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 23 2008, 11:02 PM~12239916
> *well that aint no bike :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


the mural is nice :|


----------



## viejitocencoast

HOWMUCH 4 THE NECK?


----------



## chris2low

twisted knockoff 

i only have one i sold my conversoion kit and kept the knockoff so ill take 15.00 for it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2008, 02:47 PM~12236309
> *I have nothing for sale.
> *


I'LL BUY IT


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 23 2008, 11:51 PM~12240173
> *the mural is nice  :|
> *


THAT IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 21 2008, 04:15 PM~12223636
> *1971 Cotton Picker
> Comes with New White Letter Slik, & New Chainguard & Seatpost Decals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice! What are you asking for it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 24 2008, 10:05 PM~12249572
> *I'LL BUY IT
> *


SOLD!!!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 25 2008, 04:30 PM~12255973
> *Nice! What are you asking for it?
> *


$700 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 23 2008, 03:49 PM~12236325
> *700 OBO for complete bike
> will work with price. in need of money
> frame painted by manny in 2005
> silver leaf, pinstripping, graphics, panterns, candy, flake
> rare schwinn neck
> schwinn crown and T bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold plated nipples, candy red spokes. i believe they are 144 count fans
> 
> 300+ SHIPPING
> *


nice bike


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 25 2008, 03:41 PM~12256053
> *$700  :biggrin:
> *



Im going to add that to my wish list:biggrin: nice bike Anthony


----------



## schwinn1966

here's what it could look like when ur done!








:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2008, 03:37 PM~12256022
> *WOO HOO!!!!</span>*


----------



## lucha_mike

I need any parts specific to a run-a-bout, or parts to turn a 16"er into a run-a-bout type bike. The special neck, clamps, wheels etc.

Thanks.


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 6 2008, 08:16 PM~11797578
> *16" Wald Fenders $25 Shipped
> 
> 2 brand new 16" whitewall tires street tread $20 shipped
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


U GOT ANY PIKS OF DEM TIRES MAN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 25 2008, 08:10 PM~12258784
> *WOO HOO!!!!
> *


I hope you enjoy it. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 25 2008, 03:35 PM~12256486
> *here's what it could look like when ur done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice


----------



## NorthWest Savage

anyone got a frame?? 20 in.....


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 22 2008, 11:57 AM~12229777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 1/2 raked neck 300- +shiping obo  ,includes tike axle not shown (new)
> *


ttt


----------



## chris23

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 30 2008, 07:06 PM~12297593
> *ttt
> *



Good Luck On Your Sale Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## cybercholo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443563


----------



## schwinn1966

16" Schwinn Midget Frame, forks & chainguard
FOR SALE!
$100 
:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 2 2008, 12:20 AM~12308679
> *16" Schwinn Midget Frame, forks & chainguard
> FOR SALE!
> $100
> :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## schwinn1966

i also have another set of these forks


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 2 2008, 07:14 AM~12310587
> *i also have another set of these forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size??


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 2 2008, 10:06 AM~12311154
> *what size??
> *


they are 24" long. they are for the 20" Schwinns with a 16" front wheel. They are the ones you need if ur gonna bend em OG Style cuz they are 4" longer than the 20" ones.

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone interested in this stuff? Its just here in my way. I have this cylinder that I was going to use but I dont need it anymore. It fits inside a spring. 5" long when closed from end to end. 


































SOLD


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I also have one of these.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I have 3 of these.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

The goose neck is plated but its chipped where you tighten both bolts, otherwise it has good chrome.

SPEEDOMETER IS SOLD


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im going to go through all my crap and see what else I have.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

speedo and cylinder are sold.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont know if anyone can use this?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

16" chainguard


----------



## socios b.c. prez

one of these.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

1975 26" Schwinn crank


----------



## socios b.c. prez

og sprocket


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Og light bracket.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

16" straight fork. Not Schwinn


----------



## socios b.c. prez

two OG sissy bars.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2008, 04:10 PM~12315861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm price :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 1 2008, 09:20 PM~12308679
> *16" Schwinn Midget Frame, forks & chainguard
> FOR SALE!
> $100
> :biggrin:
> *


u still have this


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Dec 2 2008, 06:45 PM~12316176
> *u still have this
> *


Yes
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Got this from anthony almost 2 years ago. Decided I am not gonna use it missing a few small bolts. nothing you cant get at the hardware store. asking 20 shipped.


----------



## lesstime

ok ill take the chrome one


----------



## BASH3R

juan pm me if ur selling the crome one


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Dec 2 2008, 07:36 PM~12316692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok ill take the chrome one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not mine
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Dec 2 2008, 07:38 PM~12316714
> *juan pm me if ur selling the crome one
> *


thats not mine


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 07:31 PM~12316617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this from anthony almost 2 years ago. Decided I am not gonna use it missing a few small bolts. nothing you cant get at the hardware store. asking 20 shipped.
> *


i thought everything in the backround looked familiar
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 2 2008, 07:59 PM~12316933
> *i thought everything in the backround looked familiar
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 2 2008, 05:19 PM~12316499
> *Yes
> :biggrin:
> *


bout to send u a pm


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 23 2008, 01:24 PM~12236233
> *
> 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still have this?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Dec 2 2008, 08:07 PM~12317045
> *bout to send u a pm
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Dec 2 2008, 10:56 PM~12320149
> *still have this?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2008, 03:22 PM~12314654
> *I also have one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much u want for this


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 3 2008, 04:48 AM~12321795
> *
> *


hey u have a pic of da frame


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

any one interested?PM me


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 3 2008, 10:49 PM~12331369
> *any one interested?PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM a price on the plaque... Just Playin homie :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Dec 3 2008, 11:52 PM~12331389
> *PM a price on the plaque... Just Playin homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 3 2008, 11:01 PM~12331471
> *:biggrin:
> *


 wat size are those forks.. come complete like da pic


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Dec 4 2008, 12:11 AM~12331544
> *wat size are those forks.. come complete like da pic
> *



20" and they are complete


----------



## cybercholo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443563
I have a banana seat for 26 inch bike with the sissy bar. 30 bucks shipped


----------



## BASH3R

Looking for a pixie sprocket and two pairs of butterfly pedals


----------



## 81.7.TX.

WTB Chrome Parts!!!
Chain Guard, Head Set, Pedals, Crank!!
Hit me up if you can hook me up! Trades welcome!! Paypal ready!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 4 2008, 03:00 PM~12336561
> *WTB Chrome Parts!!!
> Chain Guard, Head Set, Pedals, Crank!!
> Hit me up if you can hook me up! Trades welcome!! Paypal ready!!  :biggrin:
> *


Custom chainguard or a stock one?


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

all for sale pm me your zip and ill get you price or trades thanks marry x mas


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 1 2008, 11:20 PM~12308679
> *16" Schwinn Midget Frame, forks & chainguard
> FOR SALE!
> $100
> :biggrin:
> *



SALE PENDING :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

is this a 16"? if so how much shipped?


----------



## lesstime

70 shipped bro any trade


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 4 2008, 06:38 PM~12338558
> *70 shipped bro any trade
> *



what kinda trade?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i dont think that frame has the front tubes molded


----------



## lesstime

pretty open x mas time need gift for the fam


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2008, 05:43 PM~12337128
> *Custom chainguard or a stock one?
> *


prefer a custom one but will take a nice stock one.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 4 2008, 07:32 PM~12338509
> *is this a 16"? if so how much shipped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is sweet, i got one :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 4 2008, 07:42 PM~12339242
> *this one is sweet, i got one  :biggrin:
> *



i need a frame like that :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 4 2008, 08:44 PM~12339259
> *i need a frame like that :biggrin:
> *


i got that one in 12" :0


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 4 2008, 07:50 PM~12339320
> *i got that one in 12"  :0
> *



pics or i didnt happen :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 4 2008, 08:52 PM~12339336
> *pics or i didnt happen :0
> *


IVE GOT PICS! YOU DID HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 4 2008, 08:52 PM~12339336
> *pics or i didnt happen :0
> *


FUKR

j/k

brb 

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin: 

pm me with offer


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 4 2008, 08:05 PM~12339456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> pm me with offer
> *



its for my brother and he wants a 16" like the one lesstime posted


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 4 2008, 08:01 PM~12339416
> *IVE GOT PICS!  YOU DID HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

the 1st bike can be a boys frame or a girls frame its like a roadmaster or something its 16'' the 2nd and3rd are schwinns one is a 16'' and the purple one is 18'' and the 24'' is a saturn??? no not the car lol


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 4 2008, 09:30 PM~12339714
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dam... u made me go out in blizzard weather to show u a pic :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 3 2008, 11:15 PM~12331569
> *20" and they are complete
> *


PM Sent


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 4 2008, 08:53 PM~12340084
> *dam... u made me go out in blizzard weather to show u a pic  :angry:
> *





:scrutinize: Restoring Old & Neglected Schwinn Bicycles One At A Time

Always happy to help!

























j/k :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

ttt still for sale or trade


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 4 2008, 05:42 PM~12338114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 4 2008, 10:41 PM~12340791
> *:scrutinize: Restoring Old & Neglected Schwinn Bicycles One At A Time
> 
> Always happy to help!
> j/k :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 5 2008, 10:20 AM~12344235
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2008, 03:26 PM~12314709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to go through all my crap and see what else I have.
> *


sold.


----------



## thomy205

i have this for sale 140


----------



## thomy205

TTT


----------



## MTX686

damn if i was closer id buy that bike!


----------



## MR.559

16" schwinn $90 shipped


----------



## MR.559

20" schwinn needs some tlc $70 shipped


----------



## MTX686

ridedable?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 6 2008, 01:19 AM~12351372
> *16" schwinn $90 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 6 2008, 12:26 AM~12351395
> *ridedable?
> *



not with out wheels and parts :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 6 2008, 01:30 AM~12351413
> *not with out wheels and parts  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## MR.559

16" candy red fenders patterns and strips $80 shipped


----------



## praisethelowered59

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2008, 03:24 PM~12314684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goose neck is plated but its chipped where you tighten both bolts, otherwise it has good chrome.
> 
> SPEEDOMETER IS SOLD
> *


anyone else got a speedo for sale? would be perfect on my 5 speed


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

i need


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 6 2008, 12:19 AM~12351372
> *16" schwinn $90 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trades?? :dunno:


----------



## MR.559

schwinn crank, sprocket and hardware $25 shipped


----------



## MR.559




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 6 2008, 12:50 PM~12352940
> *i need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EL PENDEJO DE SHORTY HAS ONE 

I THINK  

IM ALSO IN NEED OF THE SAME ONE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Dec 7 2008, 07:16 PM~12361956
> *EL PENDEJO DE SHORTY HAS ONE
> 
> I THINK
> 
> IM ALSO IN NEED OF THE SAME ONE
> *


  GONNA GO CHECK WITH THAT DUDE


----------



## 310low'n'slow

i have this for sale 220 and ill throw in another lowrider frame 




























and the silver frame









(sorry if i made it stretch the page) :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@Dec 8 2008, 12:32 AM~12364446
> *i have this for sale 220 and ill throw in another lowrider frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the silver frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry if i made it stretch the page)  :biggrin:
> *





how much for the twisted steering wheel an the silver frame shipped?


----------



## 310low'n'slow

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Dec 9 2008, 09:44 PM~12385410
> *how much for the twisted steering wheel an the silver frame shipped?
> *


ehh i really dont want to part out the blue bike


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@Dec 10 2008, 02:15 AM~12386370
> *ehh i really dont want to part out the blue bike
> *



thats cool how much are you askin if you sold the silver frame?


----------



## 68 N u O me 1

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@Dec 7 2008, 08:32 PM~12364446
> *i have this for sale 220 and ill throw in another lowrider frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM Sent homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## 310low'n'slow

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Dec 10 2008, 12:20 PM~12389906
> *thats cool how much are you askin if you sold the silver frame?
> *


 right now its pending from some guy on another site


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@Dec 10 2008, 09:57 PM~12393633
> *right now its pending from some guy on another site
> *


cool if he falls trough them pm me a price


----------



## 310low'n'slow

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Dec 10 2008, 11:28 PM~12396809
> *cool if he falls trough them pm me a price
> *


sure will :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=446651


----------



## 310low'n'slow

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@Dec 7 2008, 09:32 PM~12364446
> *i have this for sale 220 and ill throw in another lowrider frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the silver frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry if i made it stretch the page)  :biggrin:
> *


 *SOLD*
 :biggrin:


----------



## 68 N u O me 1

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@Dec 11 2008, 06:05 PM~12404592
> *SOLD
> </span> :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks alot for the hook up 310low N slow!!! 

This homie is real easy to deal with and if he has anything else for sale, I highly recommend buying from him! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

$150 OBO shipped!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 11 2008, 10:54 PM~12405748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150 OBO shipped!
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.559

16" schwinn $90 shipped


----------



## MR.559

20" schwinn needs some tlc $70 shipped


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 6 2008, 09:19 PM~12356586
> *schwinn crank, sprocket and hardware $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sold and on its way


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 6 2008, 11:50 AM~12352940
> *i need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got it today and a better one with the purple little reflector bought it for $80.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

1200 SHIPPED ALL ORIGINAL AND PAINT ALSO ONLY THIS WEEK


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 15 2008, 06:06 PM~12437511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1200 SHIPPED ALL  ORIGINAL AND PAINT ALSO ONLY THIS WEEK
> *


1100 fuck it...for all the real schwinn collectors.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 15 2008, 06:06 PM~12437511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1200 SHIPPED ALL  ORIGINAL AND PAINT ALSO ONLY THIS WEEK
> *


1100 fuck it...for all the real schwinn collectors.


----------



## Fleetangel

:angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: 

$$ FOR SALE $$


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 15 2008, 04:55 PM~12437423
> *i got it today and a better one with the purple little reflector bought it for $80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


como le ases buey , u find everything , manny has some of those with the S on them


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Dec 15 2008, 07:19 PM~12438346
> *como le ases buey , u find everything , manny has some of those with the S on them
> *


haciendo jales here and there what else u need if u have the feria u could get lo que sea around here for cheap yea the reflector with the s I could get for 70 here I'll show some other flicaz tomorrow that peeps have never c.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 11 2008, 10:54 PM~12405748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150 OBO shipped!
> *


Anybody?? :dunno:


----------



## MR.559

16" schwinn $90 shipped


----------



## MR.559

20" schwinn needs some tlc $70 shipped


----------



## MR.559

schwinn speedo, bracket and drive $60 shipped


----------



## D Twist

*Cleaning up the shop today and came across these.*



















$70 US shipped 
**includes brand new hardware**


----------



## HAGCustoms

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 18 2008, 08:19 PM~12469163
> *Cleaning up the shop today and came across these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $70 US  shipped
> *includes brand new hardware*
> *


Keep cleaning and you might find some more goodies :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Dec 18 2008, 08:24 PM~12469202
> *Keep cleaning and you might find some more goodies :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure I'll find my shop while cleaning! :roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 18 2008, 07:19 PM~12469163
> *Cleaning up the shop today and came across these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $70 US  shipped
> *includes brand new hardware*
> *


will these fit a schwinn 
























LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## chris2low

i still got that twisted knockoff if anyone wants it pm me 15.00


----------



## D Twist

$50 US shipped 
**includes brand new hardware**
[/quote]


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 19 2008, 09:02 AM~12474063
> *SOLD!!!*


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 19 2008, 01:46 PM~12476757
> *SOLD!!!
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

Back up for sale!
Well after waiting 2 weeks and wasted pm's this is back up for sale!

Includes full Midget Decal Set.

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

what is it???


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 19 2008, 05:12 PM~12477949
> *what is it???
> *



16" Scwhinn Frame, Chainguard & Forks


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 19 2008, 05:13 PM~12477958
> *16" Scwhinn Frame, Chainguard & Forks
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 18 2008, 05:43 PM~12468855
> *16" schwinn $90 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any trades?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 05:16 PM~12477974
> *any trades?
> *


 :angry: trkie sir :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 19 2008, 04:24 PM~12478032
> *:angry:  trkie sir :angry:
> *


Plan B. Member?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 05:25 PM~12478044
> *Plan B. Member?
> *


 :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 19 2008, 03:11 PM~12477944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back up for sale!
> Well after waiting 2 weeks and wasted pm's this is back up for sale!
> 
> Includes full Midget Decal Set.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: hasn't arrived


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 19 2008, 06:38 PM~12478541
> *:dunno:  hasn't arrived
> *


no :uh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 19 2008, 05:11 PM~12477944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back up for sale!
> Well after waiting 2 weeks and wasted pm's this is back up for sale!
> 
> Includes full Midget Decal Set.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


How much shipped 2 da big apple.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 19 2008, 09:19 PM~12479847
> *How much shipped 2 da big apple.
> *


pm sent
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 19 2008, 06:39 PM~12478548
> *no  :uh:
> *


GOT THE M.O. TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 11 2008, 10:54 PM~12405748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150 OBO shipped!
> *


Trades anybody?? :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

glad u finaly recieved it


> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 20 2008, 10:30 AM~12483170
> *GOT THE M.O. TODAY!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

****LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINES 6 TOTAL *****
((((( BEST OFFER OR TRADE )))))

summer 99
fall 99
winter 2000
spring 2000
summer 2000
i think winter 06


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 21 2008, 02:16 AM~12487604
> *****LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINES 6 TOTAL *****
> ((((( BEST OFFER OR TRADE )))))
> 
> summer 99
> fall 99
> winter 2000
> spring 2000
> summer 2000
> i think winter 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SOLD!!!!!!! HEADED TO CALI*


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 21 2008, 01:14 AM~12487935
> *SOLD!!!!!!! HEADED TO CALI
> *


yep , for a six pack of soda :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 21 2008, 03:15 AM~12487949
> *yep , for a six pack of soda  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 21 2008, 01:16 AM~12487951
> *lmfao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 18 2008, 05:44 PM~12468873
> *20" schwinn needs some tlc $70 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTX686

NO SHIT!!! GOD DAMNIT I WANTED THAT FRAME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559

schwinn speedo, bracket and drive $60 shipped


----------



## MR.559

schwinn speedo, bracket and drive $60 shipped


----------



## MTX686

Got any other 20inch frames?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 23 2008, 12:18 PM~12508005
> *Got any other 20inch frames?
> *


Got a few 20" schwinns and a chrome china frame no mods. I should be picking up a few modded frames soon


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 23 2008, 12:18 PM~12508005
> *Got any other 20inch frames?
> *


Got a few 20" schwinns and a chrome china frame no mods. I should be picking up a few modded frames soon


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## MTX686

please let me know when you get more modded frames. i get paint tommarow and i was gonna send the money for that one frame but i guess you sold it.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

50 shipped schwinn light with dynamo


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 23 2008, 03:36 PM~12509065
> *50 shipped schwinn light with dynamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


t
t
t
free who ever pm me first.


----------



## Lil Spanks

pm :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 11 2008, 10:54 PM~12405748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150 OBO shipped!
> *


no trades either?? :dunno:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 24 2008, 06:36 PM~12519763
> *pm :biggrin:
> *


Winner,winner...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 24 2008, 11:57 PM~12522162
> *Winner,winner...
> *


yeahhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## charger24

for sale pm me offers


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 23 2008, 01:12 PM~12507946
> *schwinn speedo, bracket and drive $60 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 24 2008, 11:57 PM~12522162
> *Winner,winner...
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 27 2008, 12:43 AM~12535013
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lesstime

2nd bike in pic sold any one else will try hard to ship out in the morning lots of snow out here 


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 4 2008, 05:42 PM~12338114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 23 2008, 12:14 PM~12507971
> *schwinn speedo, bracket and drive $60 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 18 2008, 05:43 PM~12468855
> *16" schwinn $90 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 28 2008, 09:42 AM~12543152
> *2nd bike in pic sold any one else  will try hard to ship out in the morning lots of snow out here
> *



Its coming to a good home :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

2O" hollow hub trike kit. i do got the other hub (not shown in pic) $100 plus ship, trades welcomed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 29 2008, 04:56 PM~12553508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2O" hollow hub trike kit. i do got the other hub (not shown in pic) $100 plus ship, trades welcomed.
> *


Did I give you the other hub thing? I think I did, didnt I?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 04:12 PM~12553598
> *Did I give you the other hub thing? I think I did, didnt I?
> *


yea.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 29 2008, 05:14 PM~12553613
> *yea.
> *


  I will try to find a pic of it for you.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

some stuff i dont use no more trades or cash preffer trades








the blue schwinn grips with bars its schwinn the other wald but will look nice on sting rays


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

twisted square crank with double square twisted pedels (polish)









coopertone grips,blue grips for pixie
















2 fender braces cut by tnt 








2 mirrors done by schwinn76 (polish)


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

1 144 spokes rim front new no rust


----------



## socios b.c. prez

anyone have a front fender for sale?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 06:00 PM~12554406
> *anyone have a front fender for sale?
> *


im also looking for one.


----------



## lesstime

what size ??? front fender


----------



## socios b.c. prez

20" Regular style. No ducktail


----------



## lesstime

got them here front in good shape rear might have a ding i whould have to pull out of box only sold in pair sorry tades also what you got


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 29 2008, 07:48 PM~12554311
> *twisted square crank with double square twisted pedels (polish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coopertone grips,blue grips for pixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 fender braces cut by tnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 mirrors done by schwinn76 (polish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


T
T
T


----------



## chris2low

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 29 2008, 06:48 PM~12554311
> *twisted square crank with double square twisted pedels (polish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coopertone grips,blue grips for pixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 fender braces cut by tnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 mirrors done by schwinn76 (polish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any trades for those mirrors


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 30 2008, 11:43 PM~12566304
> *any trades for those mirrors
> *


ANY 16 INCH PARTS ?OR 10 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## 68 CHEVY

what bout them fndr braces


----------



## Lil Spanks

*i have a set of schwinn tranning wheels, nevered used or put on...still new exept the box.....only thing missing is the bolts.....trade or offers...*


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 31 2008, 09:03 PM~12574232
> *i have a set of schwinn tranning wheels, nevered used or put on...still new exept the box.....only thing missing is the bolts.....trade or offers...
> *



What size?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 31 2008, 10:24 PM~12574399
> *What size?
> *


isn't their just one size?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 31 2008, 09:31 PM~12574454
> *isn't their just one size?
> *


12"?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 31 2008, 01:27 PM~12570242
> *what bout them fndr braces
> *


Orange grips pending
Schwinn headlight with dynamo pending
Fender braces pending


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 31 2008, 10:31 PM~12574454
> *isn't their just one size?
> *


Any trades from what I got ?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 23 2008, 03:36 PM~12509065
> *50 shipped schwinn light with dynamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SOLD


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 31 2008, 10:33 PM~12574468
> *Orange grips pending
> Schwinn headlight with dynamo pending
> Fender braces pending
> *


Coopertone grips

SOLD


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

blue grips sold


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

HERE IS A GOOD DEAL STARTING AT $5.00 FOR A CUSTOM SPROCKET
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170291739344


----------



## aztecsoulz

i have this 26 inch sissy bar flat twisted for sale or trade


----------



## thomy205

i gotta all chrome frame for sale or trade pm me with what you have to offer


----------



## aztecsoulz

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

anyone have a chrome plated crank for sale?????let me know.....not that china chrome.......


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

FOR SALE PLAQUE HOLDER


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 4 2009, 08:46 PM~12604968
> *FOR SALE  PLAQUE HOLDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats ripsta old plaque holder?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

NO SHIT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 4 2009, 08:46 PM~12604968
> *FOR SALE  PLAQUE HOLDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of it and price......is it engraved on both sides


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 4 2009, 09:18 PM~12606167
> *any more pics of it and price......is it engraved on  both sides
> *


Yes both sides engraved.its like new.would look good on you're bike


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 4 2009, 10:51 PM~12606630
> *Yes both sides engraved.its like new.would look good on you're bike
> *


pm sent.........


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 07:00 PM~12554406
> *anyone have a front fender for sale?
> *


if you can make a back 20 inch work i do


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 4 2009, 06:46 PM~12604968
> *FOR SALE  PLAQUE HOLDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i could turn those into forks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is some handle bars and gold chain steering wheel and mirrors (open to offers)


----------



## 817Lowrider

Square twist? Cant see on my phone. If so 25.00shipped.


----------



## 817Lowrider

the bars only


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 11:24 AM~12610053
> *Square twist? Cant see on my phone. If so 25.00shipped.
> *


yea they are SQ twisted the ones off the hopping trike we used to have lol an di got a offer for $25 +shipping so sorry


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 4 2009, 06:29 PM~12604735
> *anyone have a chrome plated crank for sale?????let me know.....not that china chrome.......
> *



I got a mannys twisted crank show chrome never been used $25 shipped


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 5 2009, 01:48 PM~12611083
> *I got a mannys twisted crank show chrome never been used $25 shipped
> *


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 5 2009, 09:38 AM~12609424
> *here is some handle bars and gold chain steering wheel and mirrors (open to offers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the bars an mirrors D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jan 5 2009, 02:22 PM~12611388
> *how much for the bars an mirrors D
> *


$25+ship


----------



## 817Lowrider

30 shipped final offer. Dont need the mirrors, the neck, nr the grips. Come on hook it up. LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 02:36 PM~12611537
> *30 shipped final offer. Dont need the mirrors, the neck, nr the grips. Come on hook it up. LOL
> *


i will let you know


----------



## 68 CHEVY

any body got some whitewalls for trade


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 5 2009, 03:26 PM~12611427
> *$25+ship
> *



sold will you caculate the shipping an let me know a total price


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jan 6 2009, 01:29 AM~12618888
> *sold will you caculate the shipping an let me know a total price
> *


hold up tommy i have a guy sending me money tomorrow an di have one in front of you so get in line :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 6 2009, 02:57 AM~12619141
> *hold up tommy i have a guy sending me money tomorrow an di have one in front of you so get in line  :biggrin:
> *



thats cool


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

looking for a turntable in bay erea any body got one for sale reasonable price within driving distance i'll pick it up if the price is right


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 5 2009, 04:10 PM~12613470
> *any body got some whitewalls for trade
> *


I got some low rider ones a pair i believe and four all whites on 20 inch.. :biggrin: what size ya looking for ?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 6 2009, 02:37 AM~12619751
> *I got some low rider ones a pair i believe and four all whites on 20 inch.. :biggrin:  what size ya looking for ?
> *


20 inch post pics


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 4 2009, 07:46 PM~12604968
> *FOR SALE  PLAQUE HOLDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cant figure it out... what this thing is for?

Any pictures mounted?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 6 2009, 05:50 PM~12624811
> *cant figure it out... what this thing is for?
> 
> Any pictures mounted?
> *











LIKE THIS 


T
T
T


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i have 4 sets of these for sale










fiberglass fenders. can be cut with a jig saw. pm for more details


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 6 2009, 07:05 PM~12626072
> *i have 4 sets of these for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiberglass fenders.  can be cut with a jig saw. pm for more details
> *


20"?


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 5 2009, 08:38 AM~12609424
> *here is some handle bars and gold chain steering wheel and mirrors (open to offers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wanted to see if the handle bars still for sale? If so let me know what u are asking for them


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 6 2009, 07:54 PM~12625940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> T
> T
> T
> *



how does the plaque hold? it is bolt on?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2009, 08:11 PM~12626144
> *20"?
> *


yessir. had a mold made from a 20" fender. bend your own fenderbraces, and cut your design. then just skim them with filler.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 6 2009, 07:54 PM~12625940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> T
> T
> T
> *


Damn 2 many fucking WINDOW SHOPPERS u paid what u get for.13 pms from different people and ill let u know.what u expect 50 shipped fo it chittt.


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 5 2009, 05:10 PM~12613470
> *any body got some whitewalls for trade
> *


anybody


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 7 2009, 09:29 AM~12631653
> *Damn 2 many fucking WINDOW SHOPPERS u paid what u get for.13 pms from different people and ill let u know.what u expect 50 shipped fo it chittt.
> *




Post prices and you won't get so many p.m's


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 7 2009, 08:29 AM~12631653
> *Damn 2 many fucking WINDOW SHOPPERS u paid what u get for.13 pms from different people and ill let u know.what u expect 50 shipped fo it chittt.
> *


word yo. some people want everything cheap, but dont know how much money it takes to get that part done.


----------



## tempest

looking for springer fork or just parts

banana seat ,used is ok!  

and anybody refer me to someone who can engrave parts?...I'm in AZ


----------



## maiden jnr

hey my name is paul, im from Australia and my father and i have been building a low-rider car, im only 13 and im looking for a trike. so if anyone has an average trike could you pls send me a price and sip pix.

later on i intend to put hydraulics on it and hop it


----------



## maiden jnr

here i a short 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjFpISOyzaU...re=channel_page


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by tempest_@Jan 7 2009, 02:30 PM~12633739
> *looking for springer fork or just parts
> 
> banana seat  ,used is ok!
> 
> and anybody refer me to someone who can engrave parts?...I'm in AZ
> *


hit up 
ripsta85 :biggrin:


----------



## charger24

hit up schwinn 66 for all ur parts and ripsta for the engraving


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Jan 6 2009, 09:22 PM~12626243
> *Wanted to see if the handle bars still for sale? If so let me know what u are asking for them
> *


yes they are back up for sale the other guy could not get the money to me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 7 2009, 11:27 PM~12639341
> *yes they are back up for sale the other guy could not get the money to me
> 
> *


??? Im next in line?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 12:28 AM~12639352
> *??? Im next in line?
> *


yes you are next in line give me a ring bro and we can work it out :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 8 2009, 01:29 AM~12639363
> *yes you are next in line give me a ring bro and we can work it out  :biggrin:
> *


im after him


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jan 7 2009, 11:31 PM~12639391
> *im after him
> *


*SOLD!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 12:33 AM~12639427
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SOLD FOR THE 2ND TIME lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 7 2009, 11:36 PM~12639472
> *SOLD FOR THE 2ND TIME lol  :biggrin:
> *


Been needing some bars for a minut. Now Dangerous is pretty much done. Ill post a pic of it now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 12:37 AM~12639481
> *Been needing some bars for a minut. Now Dangerous is pretty much done. Ill post a pic of it now
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 12:45 AM~12639587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i am even going to clean them up for you real nice :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 7 2009, 11:47 PM~12639598
> *i am even going to clean them up for you real nice  :biggrin:
> *


Already. Getting repaint next month. Gonna get muraled up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 12:48 AM~12639609
> *Already. Getting repaint next month. Gonna get muraled up
> *


NICE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 7 2009, 10:48 PM~12639609
> *Already. Getting repaint next month. Gonna get muraled up
> *


What color? Whos going to do your murals?


----------



## 817Lowrider

kand red again. With murals. Sams doing them


----------



## gizmo1

Anybody got a 16" trike for sell? And to all the distributors I need a price on a stock 16'' trike without twists... plus shipping


----------



## MR.559

$160 shipped lil tiger is complete minus wheels, frame, forks, and chainguard have be candied, bike was painted then put away and has not been put together, all chrome will need to be replated


----------



## thomy205

I got this for trade for a nice girls frame 20"


----------



## thomy205

TTT


----------



## thomy205

ttt


----------



## BASH3R

anyone have a pixie or a lil tiger sprocket??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 10 2009, 07:33 PM~12664888
> *anyone have a pixie or a lil tiger sprocket??
> *


I do. I got sprocket crank, chain gaurd, I got it all.


----------



## 68 CHEVY

man im willin to trade a 20 inch boys frame and twisted pedals just for a 20 inch girls frame pm me some pics


----------



## JMONEY

MAK A OFFER .


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

FOR SALE! 

350 OBO...Willing to trade, just let me know what ya got. Also local pick up only. 

NO PARTING OUT!

(469)335-2873 ask for robert....ill answer any ?'s you have


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 10 2009, 07:28 PM~12665275
> *I do. I got sprocket crank, chain gaurd, I got it all.
> *


Do you have a lil tiger seat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 8 2009, 08:40 PM~12647562
> *$160 shipped lil tiger is complete minus wheels, frame, forks, and chainguard have be candied, bike was painted then put away and has not been put together, all chrome will need to be replated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this yours or someone else's?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2009, 07:26 PM~12673253
> *Is this yours or someone else's?
> *



Yes sir, I was building it for my boy, but decided to go with the 16" mild "o.g with a twist" and I already have 2 other lil tigers
:biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 11 2009, 05:22 PM~12671667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAK A OFFER .
> *


what u want for the wheel and tire pm me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2009, 08:25 PM~12673242
> *Do you have a lil tiger seat?
> *


no all pixie


----------



## 68 CHEVY

i got lots of twisted parts for sale new and cheap


----------



## Steve9663

looking for a rear duck fin fender for a lil tiger (no dings please) and sissy bar clamps


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 11 2009, 07:49 PM~12673493
> *Yes sir, I was building it for my boy, but decided to go with the 16" mild "o.g with a twist" and I already have 2 other lil tigers
> :biggrin:
> *



cool sounds like fun OG is the way to go good luck homie,, looking for a turn table like the ones you have on the red 16" or your homies have round and simple for my sons GENERATION NeXT 16"


----------



## Steve9663

looking for a rear duck fin fender for a lil tiger (no dings please) and sissy bar clamps
:wave: :wave:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

I WILL TRADE FOR A COMPLETE TRIKE KIT IN GOOD AND WORKING CONDITION

THROW OFFER ON PARTS AND FRAME
I'M KEEPING THE 3 RIMS EVERYTHING ELSE GOES


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 16 2009, 09:05 PM~12727396
> *I WILL TRADE FOR A COMPLETE TRIKE KIT IN GOOD AND WORKING CONDITION
> 
> THROW OFFER ON PARTS AND FRAME
> I'M KEEPING THE  3 RIMS EVERYTHING ELSE GOES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM ALSO SELLIN CHROMED D-TWIST CUPS COMPLETE SET SHOW CHROME 
DONT HAVE PICS YET


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 16 2009, 08:09 PM~12727438
> *IM ALSO SELLIN CHROMED D-TWIST CUPS COMPLETE SET SHOW CHROME
> DONT HAVE PICS YET
> *


 :0 :0 tell the homie charger


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 16 2009, 09:11 PM~12727459
> *:0  :0 tell the homie charger
> *


SIMON LET ME SEND HIM A PM


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

GOT THIS PEA PICKER FOR SALE TOO 
NEEDS THE SEAT 
SHOCK SISSY BAR INCLUDED
JUST NEED THE CABLE TO THE TRANNY


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FOR SALE OR TRADES 
SCHWINN LIGHT












THIS ONE IS ALSO FOR SALE 150 SHIPPED(SCHWINN LIGHT IN BOX ONLY)


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i got some bars just like these for sale.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 16 2009, 11:43 PM~12729030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got some bars just like these for sale.
> *


yea and i got that gold chain steering wheel for sale


----------



## 817Lowrider

Cant wait to get my bars. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 17 2009, 12:15 AM~12729373
> *Cant wait to get my bars. :biggrin:
> *


i can not wait for them to be out my way lol


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 16 2009, 09:05 PM~12727396
> *I WILL TRADE FOR A COMPLETE TRIKE KIT IN GOOD AND WORKING CONDITION
> 
> THROW OFFER ON PARTS AND FRAME
> I'M KEEPING THE  3 RIMS EVERYTHING ELSE GOES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM NOT TRADING THE WHOLE BIKE (MINUS THE WHEELS ) FOR A TRIKE KIT
IS EITHER THE FRAME 
OR THE PARTS


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 16 2009, 09:09 PM~12727438
> *IM ALSO SELLIN CHROMED D-TWIST CUPS COMPLETE SET SHOW CHROME
> DONT HAVE PICS YET
> *


70 SHIPPED SHOW CHROMED


----------



## charger24

i want the cups! and the forks! i will get at u in a bit


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 17 2009, 10:13 AM~12731509
> *i want the cups! and the forks! i will get at u in a bit
> *


----------



## JMONEY

GOT A CHROMECHAIN LINK STRING WHELL AND TWISTED SISSY BAR TO MAKE A OFFER


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SINISTER K-OFFS FOR TRADE K-OFFS ONLY AND TOOL


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 17 2009, 10:23 AM~12731814
> *SINISTER K-OFFS FOR TRADE K-OFFS ONLY AND TOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much u want for those club price


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 17 2009, 11:24 AM~12731819
> *how much u want for those club price
> *


REAL CHEAP FOR THE CLUB


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SCHWINN JR STINGRAY ALSO FR TRADE OR SALE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

GOT THIS FOR SALE TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FOR TRADE OR SALE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FUCK IT FOR SALE TOO THROW OFFERS 































































































J/K JUST BUY THE REST OF MY STUFF


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 17 2009, 10:34 AM~12731889
> *FOR TRADE OR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its that a 16 inch need one to get it upholster


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 17 2009, 10:36 AM~12731901
> *FUCK IT FOR SALE TOO THROW OFFERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K  JUST BUY THE REST OF MY STUFF
> *


bout 2 say like wtf


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 17 2009, 10:36 AM~12731901
> *FUCK IT FOR SALE TOO THROW OFFERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K  JUST BUY THE REST OF MY STUFF
> *


SHIT AINT FUNNY U FUCK IS IT FOR SALE OR NOT


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jan 17 2009, 12:52 PM~12732422
> *SHIT AINT FUNNY U FUCK IS IT FOR SALE OR NOT
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh:

CANT U READ U FUCK


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

TTT FOR THE STUFF I GOT FOR SALE


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

NICE FRAME NEW YORKER


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

flat twist sissy bar $15.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 16 2009, 09:43 PM~12727799
> *GOT THIS PEA PICKER FOR SALE TOO
> NEEDS THE SEAT
> SHOCK SISSY BAR INCLUDED
> JUST NEED THE CABLE TO THE TRANNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT SOME ONE NEEDS THIS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jan 17 2009, 11:52 AM~12732422
> *SHIT AINT FUNNY U FUCK IS IT FOR SALE OR NOT
> *


THIS FUCKER AGAIN :uh:


----------



## JMONEY

parting out will trade for modlecars or regal parts 78-80
got a twisted sissy bar to bikes kepp in side so it is rust and fade free money order only pm any questions


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

$1O anyone?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 19 2009, 04:31 PM~12750732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parting out will trade for modlecars or regal parts 78-80
> got a twisted sissy bar to bikes kepp in side so it is rust and fade free money order only pm any questions
> *


what u want for them forks pm me


----------



## JMONEY

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 19 2009, 04:12 PM~12751070
> *what u want for them forks pm me
> *


SOME ONE BID ON THIS WHOLE FRONT SET UP IF GOOD PRICE ILL SHIPP TOTHE SAME DAY I GET MONEY ORDER OR TRADE CASH AND MODLE KITS.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

for sale pm me for price


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 17 2009, 09:36 AM~12731901
> *FUCK IT FOR SALE TOO THROW OFFERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K  JUST BUY THE REST OF MY STUFF
> *


nice frame homie


----------



## JMONEY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 16 2009, 07:43 PM~12727799
> *GOT THIS PEA PICKER FOR SALE TOO
> NEEDS THE SEAT
> SHOCK SISSY BAR INCLUDED
> JUST NEED THE CABLE TO THE TRANNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much hno: :nicoderm: :no:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 20 2009, 09:52 AM~12759333
> *for sale pm me for price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 20 2009, 02:23 PM~12762421
> *how much hno:  :nicoderm:  :no:
> *


that back rim is $$$$


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Im looking for a chain guard for a Schwinn Lil Tiger...


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jan 21 2009, 09:54 AM~12770311
> *Im looking for a chain guard for a Schwinn Lil Tiger...
> *



Wing tip or round chainguard?


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 21 2009, 10:38 AM~12770647
> *Wing tip or round chainguard?
> *


me X'2 Im looking for a wing tip


----------



## MR.559

> me X'2 Im looking for a wing tip
> [/quote
> 
> 
> You should buy my lil tiger and ill throw in a clean duck fin fender :0


----------



## Steve9663

> me X'2 Im looking for a wing tip
> [/quote
> You should buy my lil tiger and ill throw in a clean duck fin fender :0
> 
> 
> 
> I know but when I get my stuff from Schwinn1966 I am sending everything to get chromed :biggrin: , so money is limited or else I would homie
Click to expand...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Manny's show chrome sq twist steering wheel anyone?


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 21 2009, 06:23 PM~12774550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show chrome sq twist steering wheel anyone?
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 16 2009, 08:46 PM~12727821
> *FOR SALE OR TRADES
> SCHWINN LIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 09:29 AM~12781403
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


kick rocks bum.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2009, 11:30 AM~12781411
> *kick rocks bum.
> *


i kick you bum


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 09:31 AM~12781423
> *i kick you bum
> *


its not like you actualy show up to shows. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2009, 11:33 AM~12781440
> *its not like you actualy show up to shows. :0
> *


dammm


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 09:54 AM~12781619
> *dammm
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2009, 11:58 AM~12781654
> *
> *


ill be coming for you :scrutinize:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

throw reasonable offers on this one or trades


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 16 2009, 08:46 PM~12727821
> *FOR SALE OR TRADES
> SCHWINN LIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 10:04 AM~12781721
> *ill be coming for you :scrutinize:
> *


o'rly?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2009, 10:02 PM~12787635
> *o'rly?
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 08:05 PM~12787666
> *
> *


b.s.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

wrap it up yo.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2009, 10:16 PM~12787808
> *wrap it up yo.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 08:16 PM~12787812
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


gtfo hoodrat.


----------



## charger24

DOES THIS FUCKER EVEN HAVE A BIKE?


----------



## mitchell26

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Manny's show chrome sq twist steering wheel anyone?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2009, 10:46 PM~12788244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manny's show chrome sq twist steering wheel anyone?
> *


how much for the forks shipped to Colorado
:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 22 2009, 08:57 PM~12788358
> *how much for the forks shipped to Colorado
> :biggrin:
> *


not for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2009, 11:01 PM~12788406
> *not for sale. :biggrin:
> *


i know jus givin u shit!

pm me when ur ready to sell em

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 22 2009, 09:05 PM~12788446
> *i know jus givin u shit!
> 
> pm me when ur ready to sell em
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## charger24

what u trin to say lil spanks??? i got sumthin to make ur heart melt ask all the big homies!!!! dont wanna talk shit but thats all u seem to do on here!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 10:10 PM~12787722
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 22 2009, 11:13 PM~12788561
> *what u trin to say lil spanks??? i got sumthin to make ur heart melt  ask all the big homies!!!! dont wanna talk shit but thats all u seem to do on here!!!
> *


cuz my shits not ready...im waiting for my last parts


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 11:11 PM~12788530
> *
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 09:14 PM~12788575
> *cuz my shits not ready...im waiting for my last peices from manny's bike shop
> *


for what bike? your new lil project or ultraviolet.


----------



## charger24

shit those bikes were threre months ago ive stepped up my game 1000% ask 76 schwinn or any on da low bc!!!! not tryin to talk shit to u but im avery peaceful person!!! but i see u talkin on other peoples bikes and i havent seen anything from u!!!! if u got sumthn hard than post it!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 22 2009, 09:18 PM~12788612
> *shit those bikes were threre months ago ive stepped up my game 1000% ask 76 schwinn  or any on da low bc!!!!  not tryin to talk shit to u but im avery peaceful person!!! but i see u talkin on other peoples bikes  and i havent seen anything from u!!!! if u got sumthn hard than post it!!!!
> *


:yes: your new one is gonna be bad ass.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 11:14 PM~12788575
> *cuz my shits not ready...im waiting for my last peices from manny's bike shop
> *


Picz


----------



## charger24

shit i got pics!!!!!!huh luis !!! i cant wait to show these lil homies whats up!!!! all my real camaradas know what time it is!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i got pics too :0 wanna see?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 22 2009, 11:24 PM~12788702
> *i got pics too :0  wanna see?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## charger24

i wanna pm me top secrect untill its done!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 22 2009, 11:18 PM~12788612
> *shit those bikes were threre months ago ive stepped up my game 1000% ask 76 schwinn  or any on da low bc!!!!  not tryin to talk shit to u but im avery peaceful person!!! but i see u talkin on other peoples bikes  and i havent seen anything from u!!!! if u got sumthn hard than post it!!!!
> *


your calling out everyone...


----------



## charger24

nope just u


----------



## Lil Spanks

not what it looks like


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

[ :0 quote=charger24,Jan 22 2009, 11:38 PM~12788910]
nope just u
[/quote]
:0 :

0


> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 22 2009, 11:38 PM~12788910
> *nope just u
> *


 :0 :0 :0 xavier I just pm john kandy shop kustomz you're adress cming you're way


----------



## charger24

sorry i just see u on here hatin on everyoneelses stuff i dnt know if ur playin or what!!! my bad ive just had a rough day dont take it personal no hatin homie!!!!!


----------



## charger24

koo luisd cant wait untill i get my package!!!!im itchen to show guiys what comin!!!! but not untill i get it fully finished!!!!!


----------



## somerstyle

fuk lil spanks he is the biggest pussy face muthafucka i ever seen


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jan 22 2009, 11:50 PM~12789077
> *ill let lil spanks fuc me he is the biggest player on the face of the earth
> *


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 11:52 PM~12789101
> *somerstyle has the biggest cock i ever sucked
> *


ur not supposed to tell anyone u cunt :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jan 22 2009, 11:53 PM~12789122
> *ur not supposed to tell anyone that i have cunt  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 11:55 PM~12789136
> *damn u fucked me in my cunt and it still hurts
> *


pussy u said u would take it like a man


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 23 2009, 12:28 AM~12788756
> *your calling out everyone...
> *


im not gonna post no pics of my trike until i have everything :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 22 2009, 07:34 PM~12785258
> *throw  reasonable offers on this one or trades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nobody wants a nice klassic cruiser


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 23 2009, 07:05 PM~12796361
> *nobody wants a nice klassic cruiser
> *


how much shipped to 3r,***


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 23 2009, 05:05 PM~12796361
> *nobody wants a nice klassic cruiser
> *


LET ME HAVE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 23 2009, 08:06 PM~12796369
> *how much shipped to 3r,***
> *


THROW ME AN OFFER SHIPPIN WILL BE A BITCH PUTO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 22 2009, 10:47 PM~12789047
> *sorry i just see u on here  hatin on everyoneelses stuff i dnt know if ur playin or what!!! my bad ive just had a rough day  dont take it personal no hatin homie!!!!!
> *


I have some of his stuff right here homie. When its ready you will see it at the shows.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2009, 07:34 PM~12797626
> *I have some of his stuff right here homie. When its ready you will see it at the shows.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2009, 09:34 PM~12797626
> *I have some of his stuff right here homie. When its ready you will see it at the shows.
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

I'm posting this up for Nancy, the original owner of Build a Bike in PHX. She had to sell the business because of an illness.

Price is $175 firm. Shipping will be available at cost


----------



## Low-Life09

DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY CUSTOM PARTS OR FRAMES FOR SALE??? HIT ME UP ASAP!!! ;]


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 25 2009, 05:45 PM~12811281
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY CUSTOM PARTS OR FRAMES FOR SALE??? HIT ME UP ASAP!!! ;]
> *


i do what you lookn 4?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 26 2009, 03:45 AM~12811281
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY CUSTOM PARTS OR FRAMES FOR SALE??? HIT ME UP ASAP!!! ;]
> *


Current inventory of pedals that I have. All are $95 each plus shipping

All are cut, welded, and for sale. Pick a set and let me know what you want:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 25 2009, 07:45 PM~12811281
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY CUSTOM PARTS OR FRAMES FOR SALE??? HIT ME UP ASAP!!! ;]
> *


hey bro here is some we have done i can get you


----------



## bigshod




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 25 2009, 06:45 PM~12811281
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY CUSTOM PARTS OR FRAMES FOR SALE??? HIT ME UP ASAP!!! ;]
> *


heavy hitters
tnt metal works the way to go hit (tonyo) for youre faced parts and all shit u need :biggrin: 
paint,body work gotta go with the kandy shop kustoms for sure hit up (sarollerz) good quality work at good prices.

from youre friendly neighboor on da low bike club :biggrin:


----------



## charger24

oh yea he aint lyin!!!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

any custom twisted parts stock parts or whatever also hit up homie bone collector his not to far from us sure u heard about him


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2009, 08:57 PM~12812506
> *Current inventory of pedals that I have.  All are $95 each plus shipping
> 
> All are cut, welded, and for sale. Pick a set and let me know what you want:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got some cool designs


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 25 2009, 09:19 PM~12812788
> *any custom twisted parts stock parts or whatever also hit up homie bone collector his not to far from us sure u heard about him
> *


4 SHO


----------



## Low-Life09

DOES ANYBODY DO GOLDPLATING??? WE HAVE CUSTOM PARTS THAT ARE CHROMED BUT WE WANT TO GET JUST THE BIRDCAGES GOLD, WHO CAN HELP US OUT?


----------



## somerstyle

:nicoderm:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 26 2009, 12:51 AM~12814631
> *DOES ANYBODY DO GOLDPLATING??? WE HAVE CUSTOM PARTS THAT ARE CHROMED BUT WE WANT TO GET JUST THE BIRDCAGES GOLD, WHO CAN HELP US OUT?
> *


hit up ripsta on here he can help you out he does gold plating


----------



## ripsta85

I need chromed d-twist cups n headset anyone got some foot sale?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ogkils85+Jan 26 2009, 06:40 AM~12813100-->
> 
> 
> 
> u got some cool designs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Low-Life09_@Jan 26 2009, 08:51 AM~12814631
> *DOES ANYBODY DO GOLDPLATING??? WE HAVE CUSTOM PARTS THAT ARE CHROMED BUT WE WANT TO GET JUST THE BIRDCAGES GOLD, WHO CAN HELP US OUT?
> *


Bone Collector can do gold over chrome. He has his own machines.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2009, 12:28 PM~12817662
> *Thanks
> Bone Collector can do gold over chrome.  He has his own machines.
> *


AIGHTY I JUST HIT HIM UP THANK HOMIE...BUT TONYO DO U HAVE ANY CUSTOM PARTS ALREADY PLATED FOR SALE OR ANYTHING?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 26 2009, 08:49 PM~12817817
> *AIGHTY I JUST HIT HIM UP THANK HOMIE...BUT TONYO DO U HAVE ANY CUSTOM PARTS ALREADY PLATED FOR SALE OR ANYTHING?
> *


Not right now sorry. If you see something you want I can get it plated but I'm like Jack in the Box, I don't make it until you order it.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2009, 12:52 PM~12817839
> *Not right now sorry.  If you see something you want I can get it plated but I'm like Jack in the Box, I don't make it until you order it.
> *


can u give me some price quotes on different parts for chrome plating??


----------



## 817Lowrider

All 1 off custom made parts from TNT. No duplicates. And 4 the price u will not find a better deal. All welds are high quality and are done in house. Look out 4 a few bikes from T.A. TX with TNT parts.


----------



## tempest

> I'm posting this up for Nancy, the original owner of Build a Bike in PHX. She had to sell the business because of an illness.
> 
> ..sorry to here this about her,I took a bike out to her show 2 octobers ago had a real fun time,she was very nice ..a heck of a person....
> 
> she personaly hooked me up with some parts,just to help get my bike finished for the show...


----------



## 817Lowrider

MAN THAT LADY SOLD ME SOME BULLSHIT CHINA FANS AND TRIED TO SAY THEY WERE WONGS. WHEN I CONFRONTED HER SHE TOLD ME ''THEY ARE STILL RARE AND THEY DONT MAKE THAT STYLE ANY MORE..'' BITCH THEN GOT MAD CUS I LEFT HERE NUETRAL FEEDBACK. TOLD EBAY I TRIED TO EXTORT MONEY FROM HER ASS. NANCY IS MISINFORMED ON WHAT WONGS ARE!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 01:18 PM~12818001
> *MAN THAT LADY SOLD ME SOME BULLSHIT CHINA FANS AND TRIED TO SAY THEY WERE WONGS. WHEN I CONFRONTED HER SHE TOLD ME ''THEY ARE STILL RARE AND THEY DONT MAKE THAT STYLE ANY MORE..'' BITCH THEN GOT MAD CUS I LEFT HERE NUETRAL FEEDBACK. TOLD EBAY I TRIED TO EXTORT MONEY FROM HER ASS. NANCY IS MISINFORMED ON WHAT WONGS ARE!
> *


bahaha extort


----------



## 817Lowrider

to make right she sent me some USED TWISTED CHINA FORKS and say they were worth 140 bucks.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 01:25 PM~12818054
> *to make right she sent me some USED TWISTED CHINA FORKS and say they were worth 140 bucks.
> *


you did accept them...guilty


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2009, 09:57 PM~12812506
> *Current inventory of pedals that I have.  All are $95 each plus shipping
> 
> All are cut, welded, and for sale. Pick a set and let me know what you want:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats why I left her nuetral and not negative feedback. Thats when she said I extopted more parts from her. That lady is misinformed.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 12:18 PM~12818001
> *MAN THAT LADY SOLD ME SOME BULLSHIT CHINA FANS AND TRIED TO SAY THEY WERE WONGS. WHEN I CONFRONTED HER SHE TOLD ME ''THEY ARE STILL RARE AND THEY DONT MAKE THAT STYLE ANY MORE..'' BITCH THEN GOT MAD CUS I LEFT HERE NUETRAL FEEDBACK. TOLD EBAY I TRIED TO EXTORT MONEY FROM HER ASS. NANCY IS MISINFORMED ON WHAT WONGS ARE!
> *


u shoulda gave her a negative and get a refund from paypal. its guaranteed plus seller's cant give buyers negatives anymore :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup anthonx. Hey picked up a 24 inch with a crazy hub. I posted it in my club thread check it out.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey is a good deal check it out on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170297952983


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Manny's show chrome sq twist steering wheel anyone?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i need a 16 inch frame asap


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone interested in a complete working Schwinn Speedometer?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2009, 06:03 PM~12831870
> *Anyone interested in a complete working Schwinn Speedometer?
> *


pm price and pics plz


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 27 2009, 04:03 PM~12831878
> *pm price and pics plz
> *


give me a few.


----------



## RollinBlue

k


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2009, 05:03 PM~12831870
> *Anyone interested in a complete working Schwinn Speedometer?
> *


How much u want lmk.picz .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I will pm pics in a bit.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2009, 04:13 PM~12831995
> *I will pm pics in a bit.
> *


wat eles u selling


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 27 2009, 04:14 PM~12832016
> *wat eles u selling
> *


I will tell you later.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2009, 04:24 PM~12832137
> *I will tell you later.
> *


pm me :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2009, 05:13 PM~12831995
> *I will pm pics in a bit.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 27 2009, 04:33 PM~12832254
> *:scrutinize:
> *


sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2009, 05:35 PM~12832280
> *sent
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 09:18 PM~12818001
> *MAN THAT LADY SOLD ME SOME BULLSHIT CHINA FANS AND TRIED TO SAY THEY WERE WONGS. WHEN I CONFRONTED HER SHE TOLD ME ''THEY ARE STILL RARE AND THEY DONT MAKE THAT STYLE ANY MORE..'' BITCH THEN GOT MAD CUS I LEFT HERE NUETRAL FEEDBACK. TOLD EBAY I TRIED TO EXTORT MONEY FROM HER ASS. NANCY IS MISINFORMED ON WHAT WONGS ARE!
> *


Hey man Nancy is a nice person. Did she say they WERE Wongs or LIKE or SIMILAR to Wongs? So basically you got what you paid for PLUS a free set of twisted rims and you STILL gave her neutral feedback? Neutral is the same as negative, there's no difference, ebay still shames you if you have neutral.

Who cares if Wong made the wheels or if Jose in Mexico made the wheels? Just like Manny's parts. You can get the same style from china that Manny started off doing and the same with Wong if you find a bicycle guy who can lace up some spokes. Their names don't add value to the parts. Just like TNT. Nobody's going to ever say "Oh wow those are TNT those are worth more" I don't give a damn, parts are parts.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2009, 05:51 PM~12832487
> *Hey man Nancy is a nice person.  Did she say they WERE Wongs or LIKE or SIMILAR to Wongs?  So basically you got what you paid for PLUS a free set of twisted rims and you STILL gave her neutral feedback?  Neutral is the same as negative, there's no difference, ebay still shames you if you have neutral.
> 
> Who cares if Wong made the wheels or if Jose in Mexico made the wheels?  Just like Manny's parts.  You can get the same style from china that Manny started off doing and the same with Wong if you find a bicycle guy who can lace up some spokes.  Their names don't add value to the parts.  Just like TNT.  Nobody's going to ever say "Oh wow those are TNT those are worth more"  I don't give a damn, parts are parts.
> *


captain save a hoe!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## selfmade213

double square twisted chrome sissy bars for sale or trade 










im looking for a flat twisted sissy bar


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2009, 05:51 PM~12832487
> *Hey man Nancy is a nice person.  Did she say they WERE Wongs or LIKE or SIMILAR to Wongs?  So basically you got what you paid for PLUS a free set of twisted rims and you STILL gave her neutral feedback?  Neutral is the same as negative, there's no difference, ebay still shames you if you have neutral.
> 
> Who cares if Wong made the wheels or if Jose in Mexico made the wheels?  Just like Manny's parts.  You can get the same style from china that Manny started off doing and the same with Wong if you find a bicycle guy who can lace up some spokes.  Their names don't add value to the parts.  Just like TNT.  Nobody's going to ever say "Oh wow those are TNT those are worth more"  I don't give a damn, parts are parts.
> *


Sher said there WERE WONGS. I paid 250 for chinas. So had to give me something. AND it still aint even. Dont give a fuck neutral is not negative. Yeah she was nice but misinformed!! Capitan


----------



## selfmade213

> _Originally posted by selfmade213_@Jan 27 2009, 10:18 PM~12832768
> *double square twisted chrome sissy bars for sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im looking for a flat twisted sissy bar
> *


trade pending :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 08:40 AM~12833058
> *Sher said there WERE WONGS. I paid 250 for chinas. So had to give me something. AND it still aint even. Dont give a fuck neutral is not negative. Yeah she was nice but misinformed!! Capitan
> *


Ok so you paid $250 for chinas and she sent you a set of twisted spoke wheels to make up for it so basically you got what you paid for then. 

Besides that why would you pay that much for a set of wheels laced up by Wong when you can go into Mexico and get a guy to do the same thing for half the price?

Remember the guy that was selling 144 spoke rims for 12, 16, and 20" bikes he got from a guy in Mexico City or wherever? I got a set of those and they're not show chrome but they are bad ass, crazier than what Wong ever did. 144 spokes on a 12" wheel was probably a bitch and a half to do and I paid $180 shipped for them for all that labor that went into doing those wheels.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 01:25 PM~12818054
> *to make right she sent me some you got what you paid for then.
> 
> Besides that why would you pay that much for a set of wheels laced up by Wong when you can go into Mexico and get a guy to do the same thing for half the price?
> 
> Remember the guy that was selling 144 spoke rims for 12, 16, and 20" bikes he got from a guy in Mexico City or wherever?  I got a set of those and they're not show chrome but they are bad ass, crazier than what Wong ever did.  144 spokes on a 12" wheel was probably a bitch and a half to do and I paid $180 shipped for them for all that labor that went into doing those wheels.
> *


*

:uh:*


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 28 2009, 10:05 AM~12835159
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 28 2009, 09:05 AM~12835159
> *:uh:
> *


owneded :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i agree with juan. he clearly got ripped off bigtime. $25O for some $8O rims. tony will you pay $25O for some chinas?


----------



## Stilo-G

damm


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 28 2009, 09:09 PM~12836842
> *i agree with juan. he clearly got ripped off bigtime. $25O for some $8O rims. tony will you pay $25O for some chinas?
> *


I wouldn't even have paid $250 if they were Wongs.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 28 2009, 10:42 AM~12837229
> *I wouldn't even have paid $250 if they were Wongs.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 28 2009, 09:51 PM~12837317
> *:uh:
> *


Serious, I'd rather get custom cut ones.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 28 2009, 10:56 AM~12837366
> *Serious, I'd rather get custom cut ones.
> *


hater.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2009, 10:52 AM~12817839
> *Not right now sorry.  If you see something you want I can get it plated but I'm like Jack in the Box, I don't make it until you order it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 28 2009, 12:56 PM~12837366
> *Serious, I'd rather get custom cut ones.
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 28 2009, 08:15 AM~12834969
> *Ok so you paid $250 for chinas and she sent you a set of twisted spoke wheels to make up for it so basically you got what you paid for then.
> 
> Besides that why would you pay that much for a set of wheels laced up by Wong when you can go into Mexico and get a guy to do the same thing for half the price?
> 
> Remember the guy that was selling 144 spoke rims for 12, 16, and 20" bikes he got from a guy in Mexico City or wherever?  I got a set of those and they're not show chrome but they are bad ass, crazier than what Wong ever did.  144 spokes on a 12" wheel was probably a bitch and a half to do and I paid $180 shipped for them for all that labor that went into doing those wheels.
> *


*NO! SHE SENT ME SOME USED TWISTED FORKS!*


----------



## 817Lowrider

It is what it is Fuck that old lady.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 08:34 PM~12842097
> *It is what it is Fuck that old lady.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by selfmade213_@Jan 27 2009, 11:37 PM~12833694
> *trade pending :biggrin:
> *


I GOT ONE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 28 2009, 08:36 PM~12842114
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

en la madre!


----------



## Fleetangel

I NEED A TRIKE CONVERTER KIT


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2009, 09:39 PM~12842158
> *I NEED A TRIKE CONVERTER KIT
> *



i got one for sale homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 28 2009, 07:46 PM~12842241
> *i got one for sale homie
> *


HOW MUCH???


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2009, 09:48 PM~12842267
> *HOW MUCH???
> *


for just the conversion kit 140 shipped... used it once...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 28 2009, 07:53 PM~12842338
> *for just the conversion kit 140 shipped... used it once...
> *


ILL PM U SOON


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2009, 09:59 PM~12842421
> *ILL PM U SOON
> *


AIGHTY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 28 2009, 08:01 PM~12842450
> *AIGHTY
> *


I DO WANT IT, BUT LET ME CHECK MY BUCKET FIRST...


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2009, 10:02 PM~12842473
> *I DO WANT IT, BUT LET ME CHECK MY BUCKET FIRST...
> *


AIGHTY JUST LET ME KNOW ASAP HOMIE..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 28 2009, 08:06 PM~12842536
> *AIGHTY JUST LET ME KNOW ASAP HOMIE..
> *


ORRA....


----------



## Low-Life09

SOME ORIGINAL SCHIWNN PARTS OFF MY STINGRAY AND FAIRLADY...THROW ME OFEERS, AINT LOOKING FOR THAT MUCH...


----------



## 310low'n'slow

all rust on it is surface rust 

(pick up only)

(Best offer) just pm me :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 29 2009, 12:58 PM~12848587
> *SOME ORIGINAL SCHIWNN PARTS OFF MY STINGRAY AND FAIRLADY...THROW ME OFEERS, AINT LOOKING FOR THAT MUCH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the seat and the crank


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 29 2009, 05:45 PM~12851233
> *how much for the seat and the crank
> *



THROW ME OFFERS...


----------



## C Lo

how much for a three wheeler kit if any ones got one 4 sale?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Jan 30 2009, 01:18 AM~12856088
> *how much for a three wheeler kit if any ones got one 4 sale?
> *



I HAVE A TRIKE KIT FOR SALE BRAND NEW!!! IF YA INTERESTED HIT ME UP


----------



## Low-Life09

TTT


----------



## Low-Life09

MORE PARTS FOR SALE HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED  

CUSTOM FRAME FOR SALE 3 AND A HALF MODS (NEEDS NEW PAINT)


























DOWN CROWNS


















LIGHT










ORIGINAL SCHWINN FRAME (GREAT PROJECT FRAME)










FORK SUPPORT BARS










EXTRA PARTS










ORIGINAL SCHWINN PARTS FROM STINGRAY AND FAIRLADY


























GOLD BUMBER










BIKE HYDROS


























***HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS, NO TRADES UNLESS CUSTOM PARTS!!!*** :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

HIT ME UP EVERYTHING CHEAP AS HELL!!! YOU WONT FIND YA PARTS CHEAPER THEN THIS..


----------



## 68 CHEVY

ORIGINAL SCHWINN FRAME (GREAT PROJECT FRAME)

what u want for the frame pm me


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 30 2009, 12:59 PM~12858393
> *ORIGINAL SCHWINN FRAME (GREAT PROJECT FRAME)
> 
> what u want for the frame pm me
> *



ONLY WANT TO TRADE SHIT FOR CUSTOM STUFF IF NOT MONEY :biggrin: 


I ALSO GOT GOLD FLAT TWISTED FORKS....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SELLING FRAME FOR A FRIEND 100 SHIPPED


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 09:34 PM~12842097
> *It is what it is Fuck that old lady.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 30 2009, 01:36 PM~12858705
> *SELLING FRAME FOR A FRIEND 100 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM SENT...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

PM REPLIED :cheesy:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 30 2009, 01:36 PM~12858705
> *SELLING FRAME FOR A FRIEND 100 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SALE PENDING


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low-Life09

CUSTOM SCHWINN FAIRLADY FRAME (NEEDS NEW PAINT) THROW SOEM OFFERS...


----------



## lowriderwiz

any one got any 144's or fans for sale 
if so post pics of what you got thanx


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 30 2009, 01:36 PM~12858705
> *SELLING FRAME FOR A FRIEND 100 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU GUNNA POST THOSE PICS HOMIE??? I NEED TO SEE THEM ASAP...?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ALREADY PM THEM TO YOU


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 31 2009, 02:07 AM~12864822
> *ALREADY PM THEM TO YOU
> *



PM REPLIED... :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 30 2009, 01:36 PM~12858705
> *SELLING FRAME FOR A FRIEND 100 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FRAME SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 30 2009, 11:34 AM~12857842
> *MORE PARTS FOR SALE HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED
> 
> CUSTOM FRAME FOR SALE 3 AND A HALF MODS (NEEDS NEW PAINT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWN CROWNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL SCHWINN FRAME (GREAT PROJECT FRAME)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORK SUPPORT BARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXTRA PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL SCHWINN PARTS FROM STINGRAY AND FAIRLADY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOLD BUMBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIKE HYDROS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS, NO TRADES UNLESS CUSTOM PARTS!!!***  :biggrin:
> *


TTT COME ON PEOPLE COP SOME STUFF HAHAA :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 1 2009, 08:13 PM~12877856
> *TTT COME ON PEOPLE COP SOME STUFF HAHAA  :biggrin:
> *


hey wats the price on the hydro kit shipped and wat the condition


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 1 2009, 11:47 PM~12878290
> *hey wats the price on the hydro kit shipped and wat the condition
> *



350.00 MINT, JUST NEEDS A LONG HOSE (25.00)


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 1 2009, 11:56 PM~12878365
> *350.00 MINT, JUST NEEDS A LONG HOSE (25.00)
> *



OR TRADES FOR CUSTOM PARTS


----------



## Low-Life09

I ALSO MAKE CUSTOM PARTS AND METAL WORK ON FRAMES, DONT REALLY LIKE DOING BODYWORK ON FRAMES BECAUSE I GOT STIFFED ON A JOB A FEW YEARS BACK


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 2 2009, 12:04 AM~12878451
> *I ALSO MAKE CUSTOM PARTS AND METAL WORK ON FRAMES, DONT REALLY LIKE DOING BODYWORK ON FRAMES BECAUSE I GOT STIFFED ON A JOB A FEW YEARS BACK
> *




DIRT CHEAP


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 31 2009, 01:23 AM~12864938
> *FRAME SOLD  :biggrin:
> *


HELL GEAH :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

I am looking for Lil TIGER training wheels,,, Anyone might have them for sale
:biggrin: I am out of Cali


----------



## charger24

hit up schwinn 66 he might have sum


----------



## Low-Life09

MORE PARTS FOR SALE HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED  

CUSTOM FRAME FOR SALE 3 AND A HALF MODS (NEEDS NEW PAINT)


























DOWN CROWNS


















LIGHT










ORIGINAL SCHWINN FRAME (GREAT PROJECT FRAME)










FORK SUPPORT BARS










EXTRA PARTS










ORIGINAL SCHWINN PARTS FROM STINGRAY AND FAIRLADY


























GOLD BUMBER










BIKE HYDROS


























***HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS, NO TRADES UNLESS CUSTOM PARTS!!!*** :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## Low-Life09

CUSTOM SCHWINN FAIRLADY FRAME (NEEDS NEW PAINT) ONLY $25.00 :0 


























[/quote]


----------



## RollinBlue

> CUSTOM SCHWINN FAIRLADY FRAME (NEEDS NEW PAINT) ONLY $25.00 :0


[/quote]
20 shipped!!?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

damn thats cheap wanna trade fo somethin twisted pm me if interested
for the girls frame and or got some hydro shit


----------



## 68 CHEVY

any body got anything they wanna trade pm me


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 2 2009, 07:07 PM~12885087
> *damn thats cheap wanna trade fo somethin twisted  pm me if interested
> for the girls frame and or got some hydro shit
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Looking for a custom frame in good condtion that doest need muchh but touch ups looking to spend bout 250 to 300. post up what you got.


----------



## Low-Life09

CUSTOM FRAME FOR SALE 3 AND A HALF MODS (NEEDS NEW PAINT)


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Nice frame but not really feeling the cut lower bar on it. Good luck on the sale though.


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 2 2009, 02:54 PM~12883763
> *hit up schwinn 66  he might have sum
> *


word I just ordered some stuff from him but forgot those training wheel (ah rats)


----------



## charger24

he is an awesum dude to deal with met him in person not too long ago would do business again!!!


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 2 2009, 07:36 PM~12886650
> *he is an awesum dude to deal with  met him in person  not too long ago  would do business again!!!
> *


X2 good homie right there!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 2 2009, 07:31 PM~12887443
> *X2 good homie right there!!!!!!
> *


duece.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Steve9663+Feb 2 2009, 08:27 PM~12886522-->
> 
> 
> 
> word I just ordered some stuff from him but forgot those training wheel (ah rats)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 08:36 PM~12886650
> *he is an awesum dude to deal with  met him in person  not too long ago  would do business again!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 09:31 PM~12887443
> *X2 good homie right there!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 2 2009, 09:35 PM~12887514
> *duece.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## charger24

u know i got ur back anthony still interewsted in a 16" frame if u got 1!!


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

here's what i got it's a 16" frame im looking to get 280 + shiping


----------



## Proneisume93

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Feb 2 2009, 11:34 PM~12890169
> *here's what i got it's a 16" frame im looking to get 280 + shiping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* JUST THE FRAME OR FOR THE TRIKE?*


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Feb 2 2009, 10:34 PM~12890169
> *here's what i got it's a 16" frame im looking to get 280 + shiping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for trike kit????


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

380 for hole bike and 80 for tha trike kit


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Feb 3 2009, 02:09 AM~12890372
> *just tha frame 380 for hole bike  and 80 for tha trike kit
> *


stas fumando wey :roflmao:


other than that for the whole is resonable


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 27 2009, 03:42 PM~12830393
> *hey is a good deal check it out on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170297952983
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170297952983 


I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO THE WINNER OF THE LATEST EBAY AUCTION *TONY O* HEY BRO SEND YOUR DESIGN TO JUSTDEEZ SO I CAN GET IT CUT AND PLATED  DO NOT LAG A ROUND LETS GET THIS DONE BRO


----------



## the poor boys

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 3 2009, 04:38 PM~12894827
> *:0
> *


YEA OUR PARTS ARE SO GOOD EVEN OTHER PLACES ORDER FORM US :biggrin: J/P


----------



## Low-Life09

ALL THE PARTS ARE SOLD EXCEPT THESE..IF YOU ARE INTERESTED HIT ME UP ASAP...NEED TO GET RID OF THIS STUFF... :biggrin: 


DOWN CROWN











ORIGINAL SCHWINN FRAME (GREAT PROJECT FRAME)










FORK SUPPORT BARS










EXTRA PARTS










ORIGINAL SCHWINN PARTS FROM STINGRAY AND FAIRLADY


























BIKE HYDROS


























***HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS, NO TRADES UNLESS CUSTOM PARTS!!!*** :biggrin:
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## charger24

one of my boys has these bikes for sale hes blind and dont have inter net 












he said it was a 42 schwinn is a bad pic i can get better ones tomorro
















51 schwinn phantom he has the original fork and rims and gooseneck and the rack for the back just let me know if ur interested pm me


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 31 2009, 02:23 AM~12864938
> *FRAME SOLD  :biggrin:
> *



NEVERMIND SELLER PLAYING GAMES... :uh:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 2 2009, 08:09 PM~12885585
> *CUSTOM FRAME FOR SALE 3 AND A HALF MODS (NEEDS NEW PAINT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SALE PENDING


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 4 2009, 07:49 PM~12907616
> *SALE PENDING
> *


----------



## Low-Life09

> ALL THE PARTS ARE SOLD EXCEPT THESE..IF YOU ARE INTERESTED HIT ME UP ASAP...NEED TO GET RID OF THIS STUFF... :biggrin:
> DOWN CROWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL SCHWINN FRAME (GREAT PROJECT FRAME)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORK SUPPORT BARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXTRA PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL SCHWINN PARTS FROM STINGRAY AND FAIRLADY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIKE HYDROS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS, NO TRADES UNLESS CUSTOM PARTS!!!*** :biggrin:


[/quote]
[/quote]


AND IM GOING TO KEEP THE HYDROS AFTER ALL HAHAA :biggrin: YOU SLOW YOU BLOW


----------



## chris2low

twisted down crown 25$ shipped 

1 twisted knock off for spare tire kit 25 $ shipped 

pm me if you want them 
thanx chris2low


----------



## 817Lowrider

[/quote]
AND IM GOING TO KEEP THE HYDROS AFTER ALL HAHAA :biggrin: YOU SLOW YOU BLOW
[/quote]
2 piece neck? How much?


----------



## Low-Life09

AND IM GOING TO KEEP THE HYDROS AFTER ALL HAHAA :biggrin: YOU SLOW YOU BLOW
[/quote]
2 piece neck? How much?
[/quote]


12.00 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Feb 4 2009, 09:57 PM~12909073
> *twisted down crown 25$ shipped
> 
> 1 twisted knock off for spare tire kit 25 $ shipped
> 
> pm me if you want them
> thanx chris2low
> *



im selling my twisted down crown for $15.00 shipped!!! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

AND IM GOING TO KEEP THE HYDROS AFTER ALL HAHAA :biggrin: YOU SLOW YOU BLOW
[/quote]
2 piece neck? How much?
[/quote]
this fool aint got no neck, you need that


----------



## Low-Life09

> AND IM GOING TO KEEP THE HYDROS AFTER ALL HAHAA :biggrin: YOU SLOW YOU BLOW


2 piece neck? How much?
[/quote]
this fool aint got no neck, you need that
[/quote]


lo0k again...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Feb 4 2009, 11:15 PM~12910991-->
> 
> 
> 
> this fool aint got no neck, you need that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Fuck you fool.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Low-Life09_@Feb 4 2009, 11:15 PM~12910999
> *lo0k again...
> *


He was saying I dont physically have a neck. :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 12:18 AM~12911028
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Fuck you fool.
> He was saying I dont physically have a neck. :biggrin:
> *


OoOoOo LOL... :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

how much?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 12:24 AM~12911110
> *how much?
> *



12.00 SHIPPED HOMIE..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 4 2009, 11:24 PM~12911122
> *12.00 SHIPPED HOMIE..
> *


Ill take it. PM your addy. Ill have a m.o. out tomorrow I gotta to send a few things out tomorrow.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

for sale 

show chrome sissy bar









sprocket show chrome plated









forks show chrome plated


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 5 2009, 11:04 AM~12914588
> *for sale
> 
> show chrome sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sprocket show chrome plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forks show chrome plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE TOO BAD IM POOR!


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 5 2009, 01:04 PM~12914588
> *for sale
> 
> show chrome sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sprocket show chrome plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forks show chrome plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH FOR EACH PART?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 5 2009, 01:38 PM~12914866
> *HOW MUCH FOR EACH PART?
> *


will pm you in a min bro


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 5 2009, 01:53 PM~12914980
> *will pm you in a min bro
> *


----------



## Low-Life09

just got done working on the frame alittle bit..the mad scientist is chopping shit hahaa...going to put a few more mods on the frame then i start the fenders..ill post progress in my own topic so0n... :yes:


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 5 2009, 12:12 PM~12914660
> *NICE TOO BAD IM POOR!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ran out of luck huh 

i guess this aint for free :0 :buttkick:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 5 2009, 05:58 PM~12917225
> *just got done working on the frame alittle bit..the mad scientist is chopping shit hahaa...going to put a few more mods on the frame then i start the fenders..ill post progress in my own topic so0n...  :yes:
> *



QUICK QUESTION, WHATS THE BEST WAY TO DO 3D MODS ON A FRAME??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 5 2009, 04:27 PM~12917576
> *QUICK QUESTION, WHATS THE BEST WAY TO DO 3D MODS ON A FRAME??
> *


send it to me :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 5 2009, 07:08 PM~12917974
> *send it to me :biggrin:
> *


NAAA IM GOoD..I DO MY OWN FRAMES :biggrin: I JUST WANT TO KNOW ABOUT 3D MODS...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for sale. 20 inch frames make offers


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 5 2009, 04:27 PM~12917576
> *QUICK QUESTION, WHATS THE BEST WAY TO DO 3D MODS ON A FRAME??
> *


tape out the design as if u were pinstriping ,then lay the bondo in layers then start sanding


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 5 2009, 07:43 PM~12918261
> *for sale. 20 inch frames make offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE BLUE ONE?? MY HOMIES INTERESTED!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 5 2009, 05:43 PM~12918261
> *for sale. 20 inch frames make offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


geen one sale pending. blue one has 3 peeps interested, whos gonna win???????????????????????????/ :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

pm sent on blue one


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 5 2009, 09:32 PM~12919398
> *pm sent on blue one
> *



X2 MY HOMIE IS VERY INTERESTED!!!!


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 5 2009, 07:43 PM~12918261
> *for sale. 20 inch frames make offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BLUE FRAME SOLD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 5 2009, 10:32 PM~12920193
> *BLUE FRAME SOLD HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ClassicPlayer

I'll believe it when he posts it.



> *BLUE FRAME SOLD HOMIE
> *


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 5 2009, 10:52 PM~12920404
> *I'll believe it when he posts it.
> *


umm....ok.... :dunno:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

just saying, I got a bid on it too. haven't seen him online since.


----------



## charger24

john work is definately worht the money!!!! good luck to whoever is gonna get it


----------



## ClassicPlayer

cash in hand, and I can pick it up tomorrow.

If its sold, its sold. just prefer to hear it from him.


----------



## charger24

call him and find out


----------



## ClassicPlayer

called. no answer.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 5 2009, 11:03 PM~12920543
> *cash in hand, and I can pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> If its sold, its sold. just prefer to hear it from him.
> *



o0o aighty then if he gives it to you then no prob... but i hit him up first and thought he would go with 1st come first serve..aighty..its up to him..


----------



## ClassicPlayer

been talking to him since last night.

no hard feelings either way, bro.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 5 2009, 11:07 PM~12920582
> *been talking to him since last night.
> 
> no hard feelings either way, bro.
> *




o0o aighty then


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ONE MORE TIME KSC HITS THE EAST COAST


----------



## charger24

his work speaks for itself!!! u and i both know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 5 2009, 11:07 PM~12920582
> *been talking to him since last night.
> 
> no hard feelings either way, bro.
> *



ACTUALLY NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT, I HIT HIM UP ABOUT THEM A FEW DAYS AGO WHEN HE FIRST MENTIONED IT...


----------



## ClassicPlayer

aighty then


----------



## D Twist

Laser cut "BRASS KNUCKLE" coaster brake arms for sale.
*$25 US each SHIPPED!!*
*use PAYPAL,and the parts shipped next day.*


----------



## mitchell26

bad ass


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 6 2009, 09:37 AM~12923798
> *bad ass
> *


Just a little somethin' gangsta that could be added to any bike!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 5 2009, 11:10 PM~12920624
> *o0o aighty then
> *


bike is nice, bro. Pockets aren't deep enough though. Good luck on the buy.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

damn do i need to make some more semi frames real quick? taking orders :biggrin: 

green one = sold

blue one = sold


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 6 2009, 04:06 PM~12927410
> *damn do i need to make some more semi frames real quick? taking orders :biggrin:
> 
> green one = sold
> 
> blue one = sold
> *



BLUE FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

CUSTOM FRAME FOR SALE 3 AND A HALF MODS (NEEDS NEW PAINT)


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


STILL FOR SALE


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 6 2009, 02:11 PM~12927466
> *BLUE FRAME  :biggrin:
> *


I got green one


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 7 2009, 12:22 AM~12931729
> *I got green one
> *


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Now to decide on faceparts or twisted parts, chrome or gold or both. Decsions decisions


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

ok ladies :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

nice avatar


----------



## JMONEY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456517


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

gold pedals make offer








extended crown with custom gold leaf design make offer








twisted steering wheel make offer








custom birdcage and spear handle bars. make offer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

custom frame. make offers. has a few chips but will repair or repaint for the right price.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

hey john how is the gold on the pedals


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 7 2009, 09:19 PM~12938121
> *hey john how is the gold on the pedals
> *


its alright but needs cleaned up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

who wants em. need to go asap. makin room for more stuff. make resonable offer


----------



## Low-Life09

>


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> HOW MUCH?? HIT ME UP ASAP :biggrin:
> [/quote]
> pm sent
Click to expand...


----------



## JMONEY

I HAVE A TWISTED STERING WHELL 40 SHIPPED MO PM IF INTRESTED


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 09:32 PM~12938223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants em. need to go asap. makin room for more stuff. make resonable offer
> *


How much?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 08:10 PM~12938019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom frame. make offers. has a few chips but will repair or repaint for the right price.
> *


$100 :cheesy:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

how much for the forks pm me asap


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 09:10 PM~12938019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom frame. make offers. has a few chips but will repair or repaint for the right price.
> *


i am going to repaint this frame this week. anybody want to buy it before i do so you can have it the color of your choice? 450 shipped with new kandy paint/obo


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 09:32 PM~12938223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants em. need to go asap. makin room for more stuff. make resonable offer
> *


make offers this stuff needs to go. or good trades


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 09:10 PM~12938019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom frame. make offers. has a few chips but will repair or repaint for the right price.
> *


im getting ready to repaint this frame right now. anyone have a color preference that they want to buy it as? speak now


----------



## charger24

pee yellow with caca brown pinstripes? na just playin :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 9 2009, 05:34 PM~12954013
> *pee yellow with caca brown pinstripes? na just playin :biggrin:
> *


close. it going lime gold with a few patterns and stripes


----------



## charger24

nice cant wait till it gets dun!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 9 2009, 06:25 PM~12954573
> *nice cant wait till it gets dun!
> *


it will be done tomorrow. pics later


----------



## carlosjimenez

got 2 banana seats black an blue velour with matching color grips and a set of 20" 144 spoke wheels with white wall tires pm me for more info


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 09:32 PM~12938223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants em. need to go asap. makin room for more stuff. make resonable offer
> *


steering wheel 60 shipped
pedals 30 shipped
crown 25 shipped
handlebars 175 shipped
forks 45 shipped
frame repainted make offers


----------



## BASH3R

In need of a custom beach crusier seat


----------



## FPEREZII

How much for the handle bars John?, never mind i say the post.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 9 2009, 06:44 PM~12954791
> *How much for the handle bars John?
> *


150 shipped


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

make offers. will be pinstriped and leafed before shipping


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2009, 08:40 PM~12956110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offers. will be pinstriped and leafed before shipping
> *


OH SHIT WAY BETTER! NICE ANY PRICE ON IT YET? IM NOT GOOD ON PRICES!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2009, 09:40 PM~12956110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offers. will be pinstriped and leafed before shipping
> *


Looks real good jon. Should sell quick.


----------



## carlosjimenez

got 2 banana seats black an blue velour with matching color grips and a set of 20" 144 spoke wheels with white wall tires pm me for more info


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2009, 08:40 PM~12956110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offers. will be pinstriped and leafed before shipping
> *


WELL MAKE A PERFECT COUPLE!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 9 2009, 08:41 PM~12956127
> *OH SHIT WAY BETTER! NICE ANY PRICE ON IT YET? IM NOT GOOD ON PRICES!
> *


not yet. wanna be first?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2009, 08:42 PM~12956139
> *not yet. wanna be first?
> *


MAN U DO GREAT WORK SO NOT EVEN GONNA POST A PRICE IMA WAIT 4 U TO POST IT WILL SEE! I LIKE IT DOU!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 9 2009, 08:43 PM~12956153
> *MAN U DO GREAT WORK SO NOT EVEN GONNA POST A PRICE IMA WAIT 4 U TO POST IT WILL SEE! I LIKE IT DOU!
> *


400 shipped


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2009, 08:46 PM~12956183
> *400 shipped
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 9 2009, 08:50 PM~12956252
> *
> *


make me an offer. i ned to get rid of it

also got 144s one gold set and one chrome set
alot of stock china parts. just ask i might have it


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2009, 07:57 PM~12956349
> *make me an offer. i ned to get rid of it
> *


$275 shipped


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 9 2009, 09:01 PM~12956373
> *$275 shipped
> *


350 shipped and its all yours


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2009, 09:03 PM~12956386
> *350 shipped and its all yours
> *


 :0 thats a good price what are u smoking lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 9 2009, 09:07 PM~12956431
> *:0  thats a good price what are u smoking lol
> *


nothing i quit


----------



## hotstuff5964

lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 9 2009, 09:15 PM~12956544
> *lol
> *


my seat done yet?


----------



## charger24

u get whAT u pay for its way different when u get ur hands on it 350 thats a steal !!!!!!! i work at a dealership and when i put my frame underneathg the lights boy i tell u what!!!!! its like a mini me!!!


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2009, 08:40 PM~12956110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offers. will be pinstriped and leafed before shipping
> *



Came out clean!!! I got $300 shipped paypal ready :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 9 2009, 11:26 PM~12956681
> *Came out clean!!! I got $300 shipped paypal ready :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

anyone have pedals for sale?


----------



## charger24

hey jon hit me up on the gold parts u got!have a couple of projects cummin and let me know on the remix!!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 9 2009, 08:30 PM~12956733
> *anyone have pedals for sale?
> *


wat style u looking for?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 9 2009, 10:34 PM~12956804
> *wat style u looking for?
> *


anything... just sold a bike at a brother ... bot it miss some pedal... so just try to find a good deal to put something on it


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 9 2009, 08:26 PM~12956681
> *Came out clean!!! I got $300 shipped paypal ready :biggrin:
> *


$315 shipped paypal ready :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 9 2009, 10:03 PM~12957351
> *$315 shipped paypal ready :0  :biggrin:
> *


350 is rock bottom. your not gona fina another one this cheap. i still got to stripe it


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Looking to buy some 20" 72 spoke fan wheels. wanting them chrome outter with gold spokes nipples and hubs. Anyone got any for sale in very good condtion.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2009, 08:40 PM~12956110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offers. will be pinstriped and leafed before shipping
> *


its now pinstriped :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 10 2009, 07:18 PM~12965396
> *its now pinstriped :0
> *


guessing its yellow :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 05:33 PM~12965521
> *guessing its yellow  :biggrin:
> *


yellow and orange :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 10 2009, 09:10 AM~12961573
> *350 is rock bottom. your not gona fina another one this cheap. i still got to stripe it
> *


is that shipped :biggrin: got any pix of the striping job :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 10 2009, 06:52 PM~12966245
> *is that shipped :biggrin: got any pix of the striping job :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes 350 shipped in usa


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 10 2009, 06:53 PM~12966265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes 350 shipped in usa
> *



Damn looks good!  if he don't get it. I still got $300 shipped for it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 10 2009, 07:11 PM~12966447
> *Damn looks good!   if he don't get it. I still got $300 shipped for it
> *


if it dont sell for 350 ill just hang it in my office and hang my hat on it :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 09:32 PM~12938223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants em. need to go asap. makin room for more stuff. make resonable offer
> *


make offers. i know someone needs this stuff


----------



## charger24

looks good


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 10 2009, 07:14 PM~12966488
> *if it dont sell for 350 ill just hang it in my office and hang my hat on it :biggrin:
> *



Now that's a bad ass hat rack!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ok here it is ready to go. 350 shipped


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2009, 06:43 PM~12954771
> *In need of a custom beach crusier seat
> *


i got a schwinn seat but its a little rusty


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

before








after


----------



## chris23




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 09:32 PM~12938223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants em. need to go asap. makin room for more stuff. make resonable offer
> *


make offers . need to get it shipped


----------



## carlosjimenez

make offer on the rims...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 10:32 PM~12938223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants em. need to go asap. makin room for more stuff. make resonable offer
> *




price...i"ll pick up or get them from Tino


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 12 2009, 07:24 PM~12987357
> *price...i"ll pick up or get them from Tino
> *


pm sent


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 68 CHEVY

what u want for that red one


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 12 2009, 11:37 PM~12988875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much ?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

i got a 20 inch frame front tanks back half moon skirts capped off behind crank and seatpost trade for lazer cut almost anything or pm me offers for it


----------



## 68 CHEVY

nobody wants a frame for cheap pm me


----------



## hotstuff5964

........


----------



## 817Lowrider

nope. We dont wamt a frame for cheap.


----------



## BASH3R

Xdos


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 11 2009, 07:08 PM~12977079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here it is ready to go. 350 shipped
> *


offers?????????????


----------



## area651rider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 11 2009, 09:08 PM~12977079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here it is ready to go. 350 shipped
> *


----------



## C Lo

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 11 2009, 08:37 PM~12977335
> *i got a schwinn seat but its a little rusty
> *


any pics?


----------



## hnicustoms

WHAT UP SA ROLLERZ.......300 SHIPED 2 N.Y
:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

325 and its all yours


----------



## lowriderwiz

got these knock offs for sale or trade


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i got these for sale :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz

also got these for sale or trade


----------



## lowriderwiz

anyone have a gold extened crown for sale or trade ?
if so let me know thanx


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 16 2009, 01:48 PM~13018189
> *anyone have a gold extened crown for sale or trade ?
> if so let me know thanx
> *


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2009, 01:52 PM~13018243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice but looking for a square twisted and all gold


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 16 2009, 01:54 PM~13018263
> *thats nice but looking for a square twisted and all gold
> *


ok just thought id try to help
what else you need . i got some parts


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2009, 01:57 PM~13018286
> *ok just thought id try to help
> what else you need . i got some parts
> *


what all parts do you got ?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Feb 12 2009, 12:42 AM~12980322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer on the rims...
> *


60 bucks shipped :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 16 2009, 02:08 PM~13018381
> *what all parts do you got ?
> *



























































make offers or trade. not looking to get rich here


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

still for sale!
















































LMK what you need :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## C Lo

lookin for a 3 wheeler kit any body got one thats gold?


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2009, 03:43 PM~13019150
> *60 bucks shipped  :biggrin:
> *


Is that the rims only or with the tires and tubes?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 16 2009, 11:48 PM~13024974
> *Is that the rims only or with the tires and tubes?
> *


complete


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## MostEnviedMami 3o5

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2009, 04:58 PM~13019866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offers or trade. not looking to get rich here
> *





cant get the spring plated in chrome?


----------



## selfmade213

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 16 2009, 01:54 PM~13018263
> *thats nice but looking for a square twisted and all gold
> *


i got this homie pm me if u interested


----------



## selfmade213

got this 2 all new make offers or will trade


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by selfmade213_@Feb 17 2009, 03:07 PM~13031147
> *got this 2 all new make offers or will trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trade for??? :cheesy:


----------



## selfmade213

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2009, 08:00 PM~13033429
> *trade for??? :cheesy:
> *


other bike parts :biggrin:


----------



## charger24

wh T U NEED I PROB WILL HAVE IT


----------



## selfmade213

i still need a chrome flat twisted sissy bar


----------



## selfmade213

i still have this 4 sale also


----------



## PHXKSTM

anyone in 602 or 480 have any show chrome parts willing to make a deal? basic style parts no twist, laser cut, etc

72 spoke 20", 4" crank set, steertube headset, non ducktail fenders


----------



## 817Lowrider

I have some 144 spoke wheels for trade. I need some 72 spoke wheels


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 12:21 AM~13035749
> *I have some 144 spoke wheels for trade. I need some 72 spoke wheels
> *


what else u tryin to get for them pm me


----------



## bones8808

for sale or trade


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 01:21 AM~13035749
> *I have some 144 spoke wheels for trade. I need some 72 spoke wheels
> *


trade my 72 spoke fans for your 144 before i get the anodize you like?


----------



## charger24

frame for sale again the owner decided to sell :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

trade me wheels javier


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 18 2009, 04:12 PM~13041199
> *what else u tryin to get for them pm me
> *


cash


----------



## charger24

cant their goin on another project


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 18 2009, 08:50 PM~13043149
> *cant their goin on another project
> *


get those pics bro?


----------



## charger24

i will call him now and go over there


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 18 2009, 08:52 PM~13043171
> *i will call him now and  go over there
> *


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 18 2009, 06:46 PM~13043109
> *frame for sale again  the owner decided to sell :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much


----------



## charger24

150+ ship prob like 170 or 160 whaere ever u at


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 18 2009, 08:02 PM~13044049
> *150+ ship prob like 170 or 160 whaere ever u at
> *


wanna trade for 3d work? :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 18 2009, 08:02 PM~13044049
> *150+ ship prob like 170 or 160 whaere ever u at
> *


not bad let me see what i can do


----------



## charger24

its mike on da low prez's frame he already payed me for it and now he has an impala just tryin to get rid of it for him :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85

for sale or trade the insides were taken out can be replaced with new one easy its fully engraved and 2-tone PM me for more info


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 11:21 PM~13035749
> *I have some 144 spoke wheels for trade. I need some 72 spoke wheels
> *


i have a set of reg 72's with new rubber....


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Feb 16 2009, 05:08 PM~13020757
> *still for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK what you need :biggrin:
> *


have any 20in schwinns


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 18 2009, 09:36 PM~13044510
> *i have a set of reg 72's with new rubber....
> *


trade?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 18 2009, 08:37 PM~13044523
> *have any 20in schwinns
> *



this is a 20


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 18 2009, 05:46 PM~13043109
> *frame for sale again  the owner decided to sell :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wasnt that the one i was getting? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## selfmade213

> _Originally posted by selfmade213_@Feb 17 2009, 04:07 PM~13031147
> *got this 2 all new make offers or will trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


deal pending :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

WTB~ OG SCHWINN 24" 3 WHEELER FENDERS


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 18 2009, 10:43 PM~13046905
> *WTB~ OG SCHWINN 24" 3 WHEELER FENDERS
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Feb 18 2009, 08:49 PM~13045509
> *this is a 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


firme pm me a price


----------



## MR.559

faced pedals and matching seat post $130 shipped


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by selfmade213_@Feb 18 2009, 09:49 PM~13046316
> *deal pending  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## charger24

[my homie has this for sale its an old light with working horn


----------



## ripsta85

i have a set of toyshop fork,fender braces,handle bars c/c bar, sprocket, and disc break $500 raw for everything


----------



## BASH3R

Damm thats a deal :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 20 2009, 09:37 PM~13063949
> *Damm thats a deal :0
> *


take it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 18 2009, 08:32 PM~13044455
> *for sale or trade the insides were taken out can be replaced with new one easy  its fully engraved and 2-tone PM me for more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U STILL HAVE IT IF SO HOW MUCH


----------



## sanjosecustomz

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 20 2009, 04:46 PM~13062625
> *i have a set of toyshop fork,fender braces,handle bars c/c bar, sprocket, and disc break $500 raw for everything
> *


pics


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 11 2009, 07:08 PM~12977079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here it is ready to go. 350 shipped
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 09:32 PM~12938223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants em. need to go asap. makin room for more stuff. make resonable offer
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 5 2009, 05:43 PM~12918261
> *for sale. 20 inch frame make offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for sale again


----------



## mclover2

WTB: 26'' STRAIGHT-BAR SCHWINN FRAME , UNMOLESTED


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Feb 21 2009, 11:41 PM~13072856
> *WTB: 26'' STRAIGHT-BAR SCHWINN FRAME , UNMOLESTED
> *


LMAO


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2009, 11:10 PM~13072124
> *for sale again
> *


how much bro


----------



## Lil_Rob00

So I've been looking and can not find any double twisted upper support bars for a fork in gold. Anyone know where I can get some or who my have some for sale?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 22 2009, 12:55 PM~13076647
> *So I've been looking and can not find any double twisted upper support bars for a fork in gold. Anyone know where I can get some or who my have some for sale?
> *


i have a set in chrome. i can gold plate them for you :0


----------



## Lil_Rob00

How much plated and shipped? And let me know how much for the lower support bars handle bars as well shipped with the uppers plated.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 22 2009, 05:14 PM~13078403
> *How much plated and shipped? And let me know how much for the lower support bars handle bars as well shipped with the uppers plated.
> *


pm sent


----------



## bones8808

need a gold sissy bar that bolts to axle 

have a chrome twisted sissy bar that i will trade


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whole or part out :0


----------



## lesstime

man put a chian and seat on it andwash it, show it for fun see if it takes anything home


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2009, 09:08 PM~13092228
> *man put a chian and seat on it andwash it, show it  for fun see if it takes anything home
> *


why do that when i have full radical bike to mess with


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Hey want kind of pedals are those? and you got better pics i probably gonna pick up the parts we talked about. But im budgeting for it so i should know by the end of the week.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

Hey want kind of pedals are those? and you got better pics i probably gonna pick up the parts we talked about. But im budgeting for it so i should know by the end of the week.
[/quote]


----------



## MR.559

faced pedals and matching seat post $130 shipped


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2009, 11:41 PM~13091854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whole or part out :0
> *




how much for the frame homie shipped an the tires


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2009, 07:41 PM~13091854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whole or part out :0
> *


pm me a price on the whole bike


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2009, 07:41 PM~13091854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whole or part out :0
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 24 2009, 01:12 PM~13098429
> *pm me a price on the whole bike
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

$20 pixie sprocket and crank

























$20 steering tube and schwinn headset

























$25 schwinn 16" banana seat

















$15 seat clamp with AS bolt

























$15 schwinn fender 20"(i think)

















$10 fork parts


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

$15 16" show chrome fork supports









$25 pixe handle bars and gooseneck

























$15 schwinn 

















$15 schwinn grips









all prices include shipping :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

laminated posters and some DVD's


----------



## BASH3R

pm me on the pixie sprocket to 91335


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Feb 24 2009, 03:28 PM~13100102
> *$20 pixie sprocket and crank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20 steering tube and schwinn headset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $25 schwinn 16" banana seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 seat clamp with AS bolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 schwinn fender 20"(i think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10  fork parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wana throw the grips and pixie bars with goose neck into our deal lmk how much oh and support bars also


----------



## C Lo

anybody got a three wheeler kit for sale?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Feb 24 2009, 05:46 PM~13100269
> *laminated posters and some DVD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$$$???


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 18 2009, 10:43 PM~13046905
> *WTB~ OG SCHWINN 24" 3 WHEELER FENDERS
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Feb 24 2009, 07:53 PM~13102218-->
> 
> 
> 
> wana throw the grips and pixie bars with goose neck into our deal lmk how much oh and support bars also
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Feb 25 2009, 12:49 PM~13108985
> *$$$???
> *



PM'd you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Feb 25 2009, 06:38 PM~13111477
> *PM'd you guys :biggrin:
> *


U NEVER PM ME  :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 25 2009, 07:58 PM~13112943
> *U NEVER PM ME   :biggrin:
> *



mentiroso!when are we meeting up?stuff is ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2009, 08:41 PM~13091854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whole or part out :0
> *


make offers


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 25 2009, 10:28 PM~13114012
> *make offers
> *


have you tried puttn it on Craigslist? i put a bike on there yesterday and sold it today :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 25 2009, 09:30 PM~13114029
> *have you tried puttn it on Craigslist? i put a bike on there yesterday and sold it today  :biggrin:
> *


yea


----------



## hnicustoms

nice with some parts on there  :biggrin: good luck on tha sale :tears: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## bones8808

lookin fo a set of springer forks red banana seat an sissybar fo a 12"


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

*4-sale raw wicked sprocket $40 shipped*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

chrome plated wicked sprockets $75 shipped


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

for sale wicked line of parts 


forks 
raw $100+shipping
chrome $185+shipping

sprockets
raw $40+ship
chrome $80+ship

sissy bars
raw $95+ship
chrome $175+ship

fender braces
raw $30+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

for sale
twisted powdercoated blue frame,triple twisted sprocket,twisted grips

frame/w gold cups $75+ship
grips $20+ship
sprocket $25+ship


----------



## viejitocencoast

im looking for some used parts f/s . stock bent fork and so on , anyone got any thing let me know . just trying to put together a ridable 4 my boy


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 2 2009, 11:07 AM~13153163
> *im looking for some used parts f/s . stock bent fork and so on  , anyone got any thing let me know . just trying to put together a ridable 4 my boy
> *



Ive gotta used straight fork (20inch)


----------



## mclover2

anybody got a set of used 26" bent springer fork bars?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 2 2009, 11:07 AM~13153163
> *im looking for some used parts f/s . stock bent fork and so on  , anyone got any thing let me know . just trying to put together a ridable 4 my boy
> *


Still looking for one? I got a beat up one but its not complete.


----------



## schwinn1966

Radio Flyer Frame with Mini Schwinn Forks & Lil Tiger FRont Fender. Also i Welded a Schwinn Bottom Bracket. Also comes With Lil Tiger Cranks & Sprocket!
PM Me Offers
:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

any one have any thing from 2008 that the dont need any more


----------



## lesstime

....


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 04:48 PM~13180961
> *Radio Flyer Frame with Mini Schwinn Forks & Lil Tiger FRont Fender. Also i Welded a Schwinn Bottom Bracket. Also comes With Lil Tiger Cranks & Sprocket!
> PM Me Offers
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u tryin to get for this


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 4 2009, 04:59 PM~13181102
> *what u tryin to get for this
> *


$50 Takes it :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 03:48 PM~13180961
> *Radio Flyer Frame with Mini Schwinn Forks & Lil Tiger FRont Fender. Also i Welded a Schwinn Bottom Bracket. Also comes With Lil Tiger Cranks & Sprocket!
> PM Me Offers
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good idea on the forks. :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

i have a set of 52 spoke 12" wheels & tires i could include with the sale for extra $$$


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 07:58 PM~13183132
> *$50 Takes it :biggrin:
> *


I want it, you I'm good for it. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

got these for sale too!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 04:48 PM~13180961
> *Radio Flyer Frame with Mini Schwinn Forks & Lil Tiger FRont Fender. Also i Welded a Schwinn Bottom Bracket. Also comes With Lil Tiger Cranks & Sprocket!
> PM Me Offers
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 4 2009, 03:49 PM~13180970
> *any one have any thing from 2008  that the dont need any more
> *


my mother-in law :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2009, 09:11 PM~13184154
> *my mother-in law  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2009, 08:11 PM~13184154
> *my mother-in law  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I don't car who you are that's funny right there that is.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2009, 08:11 PM~13184154
> *my mother-in law  :biggrin:
> *


price and miles lol


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 4 2009, 08:16 PM~13184237
> *price and miles lol
> *


*LOTS* of miles, free , I will even deliver :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

pics



lol that funny how are you and the fam


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 08:28 PM~13183524
> *got these for sale too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


?????? :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 08:28 PM~13183524
> *got these for sale too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these 20"
how
much shipped


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 08:06 PM~13183233
> *i have a set of 52 spoke 12" wheels & tires i could include with the sale for extra $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for some tires like those


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 08:28 PM~13183524
> *got these for sale too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD  :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 5 2009, 11:04 AM~13189847
> *how much for some tires like those
> *


pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:dunno: Anyone interested?


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2009, 11:05 AM~13194592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: Anyone interested?
> *


if shipping wasnt a million dollars..i would :yessad:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2009, 05:05 PM~13194592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: Anyone interested?
> *


pm price :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2009, 05:34 PM~13169576
> *Still looking for one? I got a beat up one but its not complete.
> *


yea shoot me some pics parts only i got a shwinn frame molded and primered


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 5 2009, 08:35 AM~13188607
> *these 20"
> how
> much shipped
> *



PM Sent

I have one more set in my storage. I am going to pull em out tomorrow and post em up. :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

what up Schwinn 1966 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 5 2009, 09:03 PM~13196412
> *yea  shoot me some pics parts only i got a shwinn frame molded and primered
> *


I will get you some pics in the morning.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2009, 06:05 PM~13194592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: Anyone interested?
> *


is this the one you was telling me bout


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 6 2009, 12:08 AM~13198284
> *is this the one you  was telling me bout
> *


yup


----------



## lesstime

$?


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 08:06 PM~13183233
> *i have a set of 52 spoke 12" wheels & tires i could include with the sale for extra $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the rims.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Steve9663+Mar 5 2009, 10:41 PM~13196770-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up Schwinn 1966 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Sup Bro!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dave_st214_@Mar 6 2009, 03:13 AM~13198696
> *How much for the rims.
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Mar 4 2009, 10:11 PM~13184154-->
> 
> 
> 
> my mother-in law  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@Mar 4 2009, 10:16 PM~13184237
> *price and miles lol
> *


any rust?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2009, 05:05 PM~13194592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: Anyone interested?
> *



Is this the 16"??


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Anyone have a set of chrome engraved 20" fenders. Pm me if you do.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 6 2009, 01:17 PM~13202125
> *Is this the 16"??
> *


yes it is


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 6 2009, 01:17 PM~13202125
> *Is this the 16"??
> *


 :yes: 

1976 16" Schwinn frame, Not a 20"  









I have to redo some of the welding but I will post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## mclover2

anybody got a schwinn straightbar 26" frame they wanna get rid of?


----------



## Fleetangel

LOOKIN FOR A COMPLETE BIKE,BONDO FRAME,COLOR RED PINK OR PURPLE.FOR A NEW MEBER...IF U GOT ONE PM ME PICS!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I know everyone is selling 26" frames but I figure I would put this out here anyway. December 1980 Schwinn. This is in rough condition. Not recommended if your going to powder coat. Someone drilled out the holes for the Schwinn badge and tried to weld a tank on it but messed it up. I got it cleaned up pretty good. The only other thing wrong with it is someone messed it up where the top cup for the bearings go.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 18 2009, 06:46 PM~13043109
> *frame for sale again  the owner decided to sell :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the whole bike???


----------



## BIG SKIP

Got these 20 in wheels for sale or trade for 16 in wheels :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Mar 8 2009, 09:56 PM~13221156
> *Got these 20 in wheels for sale or trade for 16 in wheels :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got 16'' i just took off my pixie


----------



## BIG SKIP

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 9 2009, 10:21 AM~13224124
> *i got 16'' i just took off my pixie
> *


Let me know :cheesy:


----------



## bones8808

lookin fo a 26" trike like this 








let me know if u got one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

if anyone need anything just holla at us stock to radical









*WICKED METAL WORKS 812-402-4362
laser cut custom parts,car club plaques and custom banners
onestop shop for your custom bike needs 
(forks,sissy bars,sprockets,handle bars,pedals,down crowns)*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2009, 08:37 PM~13212007
> *I know everyone is selling 26" frames but I figure I would put this out here anyway.  December 1980 Schwinn. This is in rough condition. Not recommended if your going to powder coat. Someone drilled out the holes for the Schwinn badge and tried to weld a tank on it but messed it up. I got it cleaned up pretty good. The only other thing wrong with it is someone messed it up where the top cup for the bearings go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this the frame I sold you like 2 years ago?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 10 2009, 09:28 PM~13243947
> *Is this the frame I sold you like 2 years ago?
> *


yup.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian

I'm thinking about selling my trike? spent over 2 grand, pm offers, located in houston.


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice trike


----------



## Lil_Rob00

you willing to sell your hydro setup by its self? if so how much?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian

more pics, i'll even throw in the display if picked up

day of "Houstone" music video shoot



























scarface theme


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

who wants to sell me a lil tiger? :biggrin:


----------



## z.lowrider

> _Originally posted by bones8808_@Mar 9 2009, 02:55 PM~13225962
> *lookin fo a 26" trike like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if u got one
> *


u can get 1 just like that from this online lowrider store www.toplowrider.com
remember u'll need a longer chain and another front wheel
check it out.


----------



## selfmade213

> _Originally posted by z.lowrider_@Mar 11 2009, 02:24 PM~13250131
> *u can get 1  just like that from this online lowrider store www.toplowrider.com
> remember u'll need a longer chain and another front wheel
> check it out.
> *


for 1 prices r just a lil 2 high there why do u think he's posted it here better prices plus better people  if he cant find 1 on here sooner or lata 1 will come along but on the trike kit poor boys an bonecollector has the best prices and everythang else thats new :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Stuff i have laying around (best offer on everything,buyer pays shipping
Chrome flat twist sissy bar 20in
Chrome flat double twist pedals
Chrome flat twisted pedals
Gold mirrors (clear lenses) not gold plated its china gold
Chrome twisted muffelers (2)


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Mar 11 2009, 08:29 AM~13244757
> *more pics, i'll even throw in the display if picked up
> 
> day of "Houstone" music video shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scarface theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up brotha did you get the steering wheel plated yet that you bought from me in Houston?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 11 2009, 09:59 PM~13253453
> *Stuff i have laying around (best offer on everything,buyer pays shipping
> Chrome flat twist sissy bar 20in
> Chrome flat double twist pedals
> Chrome flat twisted pedals
> Gold mirrors (clear lenses) not gold plated its china gold
> Chrome twisted muffelers (2)
> *


price?


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 11 2009, 07:59 PM~13253453
> *Stuff i have laying around (best offer on everything,buyer pays shipping
> Chrome flat twist sissy bar 20in
> Chrome flat double twist pedals
> Chrome flat twisted pedals
> Gold mirrors (clear lenses) not gold plated its china gold
> Chrome twisted muffelers (2)
> *



pmd!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 11 2009, 10:02 PM~13253499
> *price?
> *


Make offer juan


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 12 2009, 06:09 AM~13253620
> *Make offer juan
> *


Post up a raffle and let him win it :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

lowrider junction custom lowrider bike for sale here is the craigslist i am not selling this just posting up to get the word out
http://evansville.craigslist.org/bik/1066361553.html


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

custom flame lowrider

http://evansville.craigslist.org/bik/1066349909.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Mar 11 2009, 10:09 PM~13253620-->
> 
> 
> 
> Make offer juan
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My niece wants them. Hows 20 shipped?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Mar 11 2009, 10:15 PM~13253716
> *Post up a raffle and let him win it :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Mar 11 2009, 10:20 PM~13253777-->
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider junction custom lowrider bike for sale here is the craigslist i am not selling this just posting up to get the word out
> http://evansville.craigslist.org/bik/1066361553.html
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'[email protected] 11 2009, 10:20 PM~13253785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2009, 10:22 PM~13253804
> *custom flame lowrider
> 
> http://evansville.craigslist.org/bik/1066349909.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i heard he wants $250 each bike hell the flame wheels are worth that


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 11 2009, 10:22 PM~13253806
> *My niece wants them. Hows 20 shipped?
> :biggrin:
> *


Kool there yours...send me a pm


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2009, 10:23 PM~13253821
> *i heard he wants $250 each bike hell the flame wheels are worth that
> *


damn god price. but them bikes are ugly as fuck. IMO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 11 2009, 10:28 PM~13253898
> *damn god price. but them bikes are ugly as fuck. IMO
> *


yea but to buy to strip not bad real good deal


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2009, 10:37 PM~13254065
> *yea but to buy to strip not bad real good deal
> *


even as is. good deal.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 11 2009, 10:39 PM~13254108
> *even as is. good deal.
> *


yep hell a person might even get a better deal if show cash


----------



## 817Lowrider

stop winking at me.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 11 2009, 10:42 PM~13254152
> *stop winking at me.
> *


lmfao       :uh:   :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 11 2009, 09:59 PM~13253453
> *Stuff i have laying around (best offer on everything,buyer pays shipping
> Chrome flat twist sissy bar 20in-  sold
> Chrome flat double twist pedals
> Chrome flat twisted pedals- sold
> Gold mirrors (clear lenses) not gold plated its china gold
> Chrome twisted muffelers (2)
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 11 2009, 09:59 PM~13253453
> *Stuff i have laying around (best offer on everything,buyer pays shipping
> Chrome flat twist sissy bar 20in-sold
> Chrome flat double twist pedals- sold
> Chrome flat twisted pedals-sold
> Gold mirrors (clear lenses) not gold plated its china gold-sold
> Chrome twisted muffelers (2)-sold
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

still here

$20 steering tube and schwinn headset

























$25 schwinn 16" banana seat

















$15 seat clamp with AS bolt

























$15 schwinn fender 20"(i think)

















$10 fork parts

















$15 schwinn


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

laminated posters and some DVD's


----------



## MTX686

cadillac_pimpin-

your money order whent out yestarday!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 13 2009, 03:11 PM~13272001
> *cadillac_pimpin-
> 
> your money order whent out yestarday!
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 13 2009, 03:11 PM~13272001
> *cadillac_pimpin-
> 
> your money order whent out yestarday!
> *


your sissy bar shipped today, should be there thursday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2009, 06:52 PM~13204724
> *:yes:
> 
> 1976 16" Schwinn frame, Not a 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to redo some of the welding but I will post more pics tomorrow.
> *


Sold


----------



## Clown Confusion

to who


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 16 2009, 12:43 PM~13295896
> *to who
> *


Its a secret. :|


----------



## Clown Confusion

okie dokie


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 16 2009, 12:43 PM~13295896
> *to who
> *


x2 :0


----------



## hopn78regal

i got an old schwinn i bought at a garage sale $75 thought it was cool at the time but do not have the time for it it is like a beach cruiser called a hollywood like metallic blue if int. call me i can't figure out how post pics. trdes welcome


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 16 2009, 12:22 PM~13295680
> *your sissy bar shipped today, should be there thursday.
> *



awsome thats alot bro!


----------



## dave_st214

my homie asked if i could post his little tiger for him he's asking $250 for it


----------



## dave_st214

heres a pic in the sun its lime time green with gold flakes.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 13 2009, 11:38 AM~13269933
> *laminated posters and some DVD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:?

how much for the mag posters


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## schwinn1966

_16" Pixie Frame
$25_


----------



## geovela86

Here is some stuff I have for sale all new never mounted on any bike. 













































Make offer


----------



## Clown Confusion

$19.95


----------



## RollinBlue

22 shipped


----------



## ROBERT71MC

looking for a 20 inch boys frame pm me please


----------



## chris23

Schwinn Frame Or China Frame :dunno:


----------



## ROBERT71MC

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Mar 20 2009, 10:38 PM~13343085
> *Schwinn Frame Or China Frame :dunno:
> *


oops :biggrin: schwinn


----------



## MTX686

Anyone got some cheap flat twisted fork braces for a 20inch bent fork? ill trade my normal ones


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 08:06 PM~13183233
> *i have a set of 52 spoke 12" wheels & tires i could include with the sale for extra $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE 12 INCH RIMS HOW MUCH U STILL GOT EM ?


----------



## BASH3R

i need a twisted gooseneck i have twisted grips for trade


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Mar 21 2009, 12:35 PM~13346082
> *THOSE 12 INCH RIMS HOW MUCH U STILL GOT EM ?
> *


1 set left pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2009, 01:50 PM~13328095
> *16" Pixie Frame
> $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 pm price shipped :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 21 2009, 07:27 PM~13348508
> *pm price shipped  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

anyone have a long t-bar for a schwinn girls frame/26" schwinn ? PM me


----------



## MTX686

i need a front rims like the one below!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 22 2009, 03:02 PM~13354371
> *i need a front rims like the one below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got a couple of axles here that would prob work


----------



## syked1

the t-bar can be used its for a street ride


----------



## ericg

any one got any 26 inch parts?!? ill trade my 20 inch parts only pics i got rite now dnt have a cam


----------



## Kandy Drippa

anybody interested in a schwinn trike rear end? 3 spd gear and 24" hollow hub rims?


----------



## schwinn1966

24" Tires for Schwinn Tri-Wheeler S-5 Rims


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## ROBERT71MC

24 inch schwinn cruiser frame for sale $100.00 pm me your email add. for pics. serious people only, located in o.c cali.


----------



## thomy205

OPEN FOR TRADES!!!!









































also have this i'll toss in....












here it is with the parts off the red one.....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOOKING FOR SOME 72 SPOKE RIMS DONT MATTER WHAT CONDITION THERE IN I NEED SOME ANYONE GOT ANY


----------



## Lil_Rob00

anyone have chrome engraved fenders, double sq twisted fender braces, and a chrome chain not the cheap looking kind.


----------



## NorthWest Savage

got a 20 inch twisted frame....never rode....give offer


----------



## unique27




----------



## BIG SKIP

Got a clean pair of 20'' rims for sale or trade


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Anyone know where I can get a turn table other then aztlan bicycle.


----------



## syked1

tnt


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Mar 29 2009, 11:44 PM~13427910
> *Anyone know where I can get a turn table other then aztlan bicycle.
> *


TNT has them for 350 dollars
Schwinn1966 makes them as well as chamuco from shotcallers.


----------



## Lil_Rob00

are they finished or just raw finished cause aztlan has them for 265 in a black finish and I have heard mixed reviews on the company


----------



## topaz81869

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Mar 24 2009, 08:43 PM~13380140
> *OPEN FOR TRADES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also have this i'll toss in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is with the parts off the red one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice ride pm me with price


----------



## topaz81869

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 24 2009, 03:50 PM~13099720
> *pm sent homie
> *



hey pm if u still have and complete or just frame


----------



## Sparky

$75 pm me


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 29 2009, 04:38 PM~13424603
> *got a 20 inch twisted frame....never rode....give offer
> *


open to trades too.....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by sparky_@Mar 30 2009, 01:42 AM~13429172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $75 pm me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SKIP

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Mar 29 2009, 08:17 PM~13426580
> *Got a clean pair of 20'' rims for sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone got some 16'' wheels to trade for these?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 27 2009, 07:39 PM~13411047
> *LOOKING FOR SOME 72 SPOKE RIMS DONT MATTER WHAT CONDITION THERE IN I NEED SOME ANYONE GOT ANY
> *


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 27 2009, 05:39 PM~13411047
> *LOOKING FOR SOME 72 SPOKE RIMS DONT MATTER WHAT CONDITION THERE IN I NEED SOME ANYONE GOT ANY
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Mar 30 2009, 07:50 AM~13427995
> *are they finished or just raw finished cause aztlan has them for 265 in a black finish and I have heard mixed reviews on the company
> *


Our turntables come as a steel frame painted black with the motor. They are heavy duty and will be able to support and turn a lot of weight.


----------



## MTX686

anyone got a extra seat post 4 a 20 inch


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i know this is bikes but i got car and truck header panels for sale. regal cutlass, and euro cutlass etc.brand new in box ready to ship. pm for prices. i have about 200 header panels all cars and trucks


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 1 2009, 07:31 PM~13457664
> *i know this is bikes but i got car and truck header panels for sale. regal cutlass, and euro cutlass etc.brand new in box ready to ship. pm for prices. i have about 200 header panels all cars and trucks
> *


get em um juan :0


----------



## BASH3R

Anyone got stock 16" fenders?? and a double twisted light bracket?? n also a double or triple twisted down crown??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

*GOT SOME STUFF FOR SALE

$65 PLUS SHIPPING FOR THE RIMS ONLY 144S  *



















*$40 PLUS SHIPPING FOR THE SEAT *










*$25 PLUS SHIPPING FOR THE SISSYBAR*










*$40 PLUS SHIPPING FOR THE FORK BARS ONLY :biggrin: *


----------



## tihz_wa

Anybody have a set of pro hopper air cylinders?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13459688
> *get em um juan  :0
> *


its still available juan. 150 and ill bring it to you in ft worth


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 2 2009, 12:33 PM~13465333
> *GOT SOME STUFF FOR SALE
> 
> $65 PLUS SHIPPING FOR THE RIMS ONLY 144S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40 PLUS SHIPPING FOR THE SEAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $25 PLUS SHIPPING FOR THE SISSYBAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40 PLUS SHIPPING FOR THE FORK BARS ONLY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SALE PENDING ON EVERYTHING :0 

:cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 2 2009, 05:09 PM~13467058
> *its still available juan. 150 and ill bring it to you in ft worth
> *


 :0 get it juan


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

TTT


----------



## schwinn1966

Schwinn Speedo, 20" Drive & 17" Cable 
$50
























this drive works great on smaller rims, l have the bigger driver too!

I polished the speedo head so u will need to either clear coat it, paint it or chrome it.
:biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 3 2009, 11:43 PM~13480818
> *Schwinn Speedo, 20" Drive & 17" Cable
> $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I polished the speedo head so u will need to either clear coat it, paint it or chrome it.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 2 2009, 05:09 PM~13467058
> *its still available juan. 150 and ill bring it to you in ft worth
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 4 2009, 12:43 AM~13480818
> *Schwinn Speedo, 20" Drive & 17" Cable
> $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this drive works great on smaller rims, l have the bigger driver too!
> 
> I polished the speedo head so u will need to either clear coat it, paint it or chrome it.
> :biggrin:
> *



So is it Sold


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 4 2009, 07:59 PM~13484832
> *So is it Sold
> *


Yeah We Got A Deal!
:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

what did you use to polish? i polished mine out, and it looks chrome. just use some steel wool to rough up the surface, then very fine sand paper too remove scratches, and some nevr-dull and a microfiber cloth, then like 1 hour of elbow grease. repeating sand paper then nevr-dull and wiping down the gunk that comes off. once done use Blue Majic, it leaves a silicone film to prevent oxidation. hope this helps some guys out


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Apr 1 2009, 05:03 PM~13457357
> *anyone got a extra seat post 4  a 20 inch
> *



i might.i'll get back at you


----------



## BASH3R

I need a 16" seat pan or a 16" seat, doesnt matter what condition, just need it asap!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 5 2009, 08:38 AM~13487790
> *I need a 16" seat pan or a 16" seat, doesnt matter what condition, just need it asap!
> *



i have a schwinn og 2 plate.$25 shipped,PM if ur interested


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 5 2009, 09:42 AM~13488074
> *i have a schwinn og 2 plate.$25 shipped,PM if ur interested
> *


----------



## BASH3R

70 SHIPPED
IM OPENED TO TRADES


----------



## mclover2

i got this roadmaster 20 inch frame if anybody is interested in it, make me an offer.open to trades as well for car stereo stuff to. just get it out the way.


----------



## bones8808

hey homies got some gold parts fo sale hit me up if interested


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by bones8808_@Apr 5 2009, 06:18 PM~13490717
> *hey homies got some gold parts fo sale hit me up if interested
> *


Post up what you have.


----------



## bones8808

i also hav a gold twisted kickstand but da pic wouldnt upload


----------



## bones8808

also partin mycruiser out or saling as whole


----------



## MTX686

nice seat i wish i had some cash!


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by bones8808_@Apr 5 2009, 06:44 PM~13490928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also hav a gold twisted kickstand but da pic wouldnt upload
> *


How much for the seat shipped?


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Anyone have a original Schwinn squared headlight? If so please PM me... :biggrin:


----------



## bones8808

sold ery thang


----------



## MTX686

WANTED

I need chrome or gold screws for a sissy bar(they screw the sissy bar into the frame) and a chrome or gold nut and bolt that hold the back part of the rear fender to the frame! ASAP! PLEASE!


----------



## Lil_Rob00

So thought Id give the bike homies first chance on getting this. I have a JBL Power series sub dual 2ohm (P1222) that I would prefeably like to trade for bike parts, or sell for like 125 obo plus shipping. Bike parts i am looking for are that I think are worth trading are engraved fenders, some custom parts, or possably a club plaque made, air kit. Or show me what you got to trade. This sub is fairly new not abused and not really broken in yet, 









I know it looks pretty used in the above pic but its not I removed the clear plastic that was over the magnet and it pulled alot of pieces of the black off. I still have the plastic to prove it.


----------



## schwinn1966

Lil Tiger Sprocket
$15


----------



## LowRider_69

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...3DLVI%26ps%3D54
12 inch rims though i 'd share the link


----------



## 81.7.TX.

For Sale One AZTEC SPROCKET!! MAKE ME AN OFFER!!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 15 2009, 04:21 PM~13585574
> *For Sale One AZTEC SPROCKET!! MAKE ME AN OFFER!!!  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 15 2009, 04:21 PM~13585574
> *For Sale One AZTEC SPROCKET!! MAKE ME AN OFFER!!!  :angry:
> *


ONE DOLAR :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 15 2009, 05:35 PM~13586260
> *ONE DOLAR :happysad:
> *


 :uh: I would just cause everyone and there mama bout to have one!! :angry: But really that aint even gonna cover shipping!!! :angry:


----------



## LowRider_69

ok ok u drive a hard bargain


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 15 2009, 04:21 PM~13585574
> *For Sale One AZTEC SPROCKET!! MAKE ME AN OFFER!!!  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

NEED A SEAT BLACK RED COMBO< SUEDE ETC!!
BANANA 20"


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 15 2009, 05:47 PM~13586389
> *:uh: I would just cause everyone and there mama bout to have one!!  :angry: But really that aint even gonna cover shipping!!!  :angry:
> *


i start at 15 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

hate to part with these Lil Tiger tires but need the room

$50 









Speedo Head $30 Shipped










:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz

got these for sale


----------



## lesstime

how much for all 3 ???and what you loc


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 26 2009, 10:40 PM~13698350
> *for a 20 inch bike, i used to have it on my trike. its the newer kind but this ones old as hell and got some rust spots on it some steel wool will prob take care of it , the part wth the clap is incomplete but you can find em around or i i find it ill include whatever i have, looks like the weld came off so i put a screw and nut on it.
> 
> good for painting and molding to your frame or to sent off to get engraved and plated or use for a street bike after painting it....
> 
> dont need it its just in my closet getting dusty.
> 
> 10 bucks shipped in US. i got paypal n all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


best offer has to at least cover shipping


----------



## lesstime

$$$????


> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Apr 26 2009, 02:42 PM~13694218
> *got these for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

*FOR ALL*


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 27 2009, 03:07 PM~13705746
> *FOR ALL
> *


not bad


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

looking to trade of a lowrider bike :biggrin: will split shipping charges  


brand new kenwwod i used for 2 months or so..I have the box,manual,etc.










1400watts crunch 2 channel amp


----------



## JustRite

Older Schwinn My Fair Lady Stingray Lowrider $150.00 located in Tracy,CA 209


















original AND new parts, new dayton style wheels and white walls,seat,twice pipes etc etc


----------



## JustRite

1950's Schwinn Paper Route Bike frame and forks $50.00 in Tracy,CA


----------



## socios b.c. prez

For sale again. Anyone interested? 
:dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2009, 10:40 PM~13710057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sale again. Anyone interested?
> :dunno:
> *


price chopped?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2009, 08:40 PM~13710057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sale again. Anyone interested?
> :dunno:
> *


pm sent :biggrin: chould use them for your show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 27 2009, 08:57 PM~13710345
> *price chopped?
> *


huh?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 27 2009, 08:58 PM~13710368
> *pm sent  :biggrin: chould use them for your show
> *


pm sent


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2009, 03:05 AM~13712831
> *huh?
> *


price chopped without that neck...


----------



## lesstime

pm sent back :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, *68 CHEVY*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 28 2009, 05:47 AM~13712974
> *price chopped without that neck...
> *


 :angry: $$$???????????????


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

TTT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

i have 2 custom seats for sale 
green and black with mirrors on top(only good pic i have, no rips on the whole seat)$45 shipped








orange and red seat with mirrors on side $45 shipped








handel bars for sale $110 shipped








flat twisted pedals no pic $25 shipped


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 29 2009, 12:04 PM~13728805
> *i have 2 custom seats for sale
> green and black with mirrors on top(only good pic i have, no rips on the whole seat)$45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orange and red seat with mirrors on side $45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handel bars for sale $110 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flat twisted pedals no pic $25 shipped
> *


how much black is on the back and green one...


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 29 2009, 12:02 PM~13729562
> *how much black is on the back and green one...
> *


looks like 40% on the rear  

seen it in person....its clean


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Ttt


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

****TODAYS SPECIAL'S***</span>*

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*...250 FOR THE BIKE...
...175 FOR THE FRAME...
...175 FOR HANDLE BARS & FORKS...*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 29 2009, 10:04 AM~13728805
> *i have 2 custom seats for sale
> green and black with mirrors on top(only good pic i have, no rips on the whole seat)$45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orange and red seat with mirrors on side $45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handel bars for sale $110 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flat twisted pedals no pic $25 shipped
> *


what size is the orange seat??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 29 2009, 09:21 PM~13735177
> *what size is the orange seat??
> *


its for a 20 i took that pic :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 29 2009, 07:41 PM~13735551
> *its for a 20 i took that pic :biggrin:
> *


is it yellow on the bottom??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 29 2009, 09:43 PM~13735569
> *is it yellow on the bottom??
> *


mirrors, problemas old seat


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Ttt


----------



## BASH3R

16in fenders rear fender need a little bit of work and when i say a little i mean a little 

50 shipped or trades welcome


----------



## haro amado

i need the plastic the hold the sproket for 10' radio flyer


----------



## lesstime

ill look around


----------



## haro amado

if you get the part i will give you 2 air cylinders ok and thank you


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@May 1 2009, 01:49 PM~13755562
> *i need the plastic the hold the sproket for 10' radio flyer
> *


i got it. i think. what'll you gimme? :biggrin:


----------



## haro amado

i will you 2 air cylinders


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@May 1 2009, 04:19 PM~13757079
> *i will you 2 air cylinders
> *


pics?


----------



## MEXICA

i got schwinn headlights for sale and speedometors i want 80 for the lights each or trade and 60 for the speedos or best offers pm me or leave your # i wont check this site till mon or tuesday the lights are like the ones on my bike check out on mexica tike in san diego topic peace


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Mar 29 2009, 08:17 PM~13426580
> *Got a clean pair of 20'' rims for sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cuanto for the rims u got with the white walls..


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 1 2009, 08:43 PM~13759158
> *i got  schwinn headlights for sale and speedometors i want 80 for the lights each or trade and 60 for the speedos or best offers pm me or leave your # i wont check this site till mon or tuesday the lights  are like the ones on my bike check out on mexica tike in san diego topic peace
> *


trade a real Schiwinn or stamped approved headlight for some air cylinders? i got a whole ton of 2" stroke single action "Clippard" cylinders


----------



## syked1

hey guys looking to build a air suspension...

i got a box 30x of "Clippard" single action spring return 2" stroke cylinders for $40 each shipped to anywhere in the Continental USA from CANADA or buy the lot for a good deal... $600 shipped anywhere in continental USA

PM me


----------



## syked1

bump


----------



## MEXICA

I got shcwinn head lights for sale i want 80 each and they have the og bracket that goes on the neck.  I dont have no use for an air cyl. what else you got money is alwaly better i also got speedmeters for sale hit me up


----------



## aztlanart

anyone have or know where i can get a schwinn badge for a 77 before this friday maybe someone local pm me please


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@May 5 2009, 12:48 AM~13788045
> *anyone have or know where i can get a schwinn badge for a 77 before this friday maybe someone local pm me please
> *






























:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

4 SALE OR TRADES!! SKIRTS 16 gauge steel

40 obo!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 27 2009, 05:07 PM~13705746
> *FULL CUSTOM FRAME SOLD!!! *


----------



## MTX686

Ive got a pair of 20inch 72 spoke rims in realy good shape. I dont have a pic but i can text one. im looking 4 20inch 144 spokes or any spoke fan wheels. lmk what u got!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@May 6 2009, 12:59 AM~13799348
> *Ive got a pair of 20inch 72 spoke rims in realy good shape. I dont have a pic but i can text one. im looking 4 20inch 144 spokes or any spoke fan wheels. lmk what u got!
> *


I got some 144's want to trade for your 72's?


----------



## BIG SKIP

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@May 1 2009, 06:16 PM~13759341
> *cuanto for the rims u got with the white walls..
> *


pm sent


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 27 2009, 05:07 PM~13705746
> *FORKS AND HANDLE BARS STILL FOR SALE!!!*


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@May 5 2009, 10:59 PM~13799348
> *Ive got a pair of 20inch 72 spoke rims in realy good shape. I dont have a pic but i can text one. im looking 4 20inch 144 spokes or any spoke fan wheels. lmk what u got!
> *


TTT


----------



## the poor boys

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

GOT THESE FOR SALE $30 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## show-bound

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!

PM OFFERS!! NO TRADES!! LOW BALLERS WELCOME!!

THIS COLOR DONT REALLY LOOK LIKE THIS!! THATS THE WAY THE CAMERA CAPTURED IT!


































































































[/quote]


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PM OFFERS!! NO TRADES!! LOW BALLERS WELCOME!!
> 
> THIS COLOR DONT REALLY LOOK LIKE THIS!! THATS THE WAY THE CAMERA CAPTURED IT!


[/quote]

$59 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

$59 shipped :biggrin:
[/quote]

its a start! :cheesy: almost there :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

anyone have any twisted spokes or 144's in the dallas area for sale?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

for those of you who know how my faced parts look like they will be for sale after may 17th.


chrome plated forks, sissy bars and handle bars for 350 shipped 

i will post pics of all the parts together once i get the handle bars back from the plater


----------



## MTX686

anyone got any dull or scratched 20inch fenders? i wanna make some custom ones.


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@May 9 2009, 09:12 PM~13840124
> *anyone got any dull or scratched 20inch fenders? i wanna make some custom ones.
> *


TTT also need a new chrome, gold, or green chain


----------



## blunts

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 8 2009, 11:50 AM~13827355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THESE FOR SALE $30 PLUS SHIPPING
> *


trade for anything pm me


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> $59 shipped :biggrin:


its a start! :cheesy: almost there :biggrin:
[/quote]

$60 :cheesy:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Still looking for a pair of fenders for the back of a 20" trike, new and chrome preferred. PM if you have them.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 11 2009, 11:52 AM~13852443
> *Still looking for a pair of fenders for the back of a 20" trike, new and chrome preferred.  PM if you have them.
> *



what else you need?PM me and we can work something out with the adapters


----------



## schwinn1966

i still got a lil tiger/pixie sprocket for sale!

$20 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 8 2009, 08:43 PM~13831209
> *anyone have any twisted spokes or 144's in the dallas area for sale?
> *


I do 50 bucks. need a good clean.


----------



## D~LowLady~E

NEED A SCHWINN SPEDO.....20"...

ANYONE???


----------



## MEXICA

I GOT SOME SCHWINN SPEEDOS FOR SALE I ALSO GOT SOME SCHWINN HEADLIGHTS FROM THE 1960 HIT ME UP I WANT 60 FOR THE SPEEDOS AND 80 FOR THE HEADLIGHTS


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 29 2009, 10:04 AM~13728805
> *i have 2 custom seats for sale
> green and black with mirrors on top(only good pic i have, no rips on the whole seat)$45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orange and red seat with mirrors on side $45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handel bars for sale $110 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flat twisted pedals no pic $25 shipped
> *


YOU STILL GOT THAT GREEN SEAT?


----------



## MEXICA

i almost forgot i got my old love seat and banna seat that still look new for sale theres pics of them on the manny bike shop pg also i got my old displayed box for sale the love seat i want 200obo banana seat 80 bucks the displayed box i want 200obo let me no there brown with mirrors and valor material. look new i never road on them just show them


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 11 2009, 10:19 PM~13857504
> *I do 50 bucks. need a good clean.
> *


twisted or 144's send me some pics and ill let you know. preciate it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 12 2009, 04:55 PM~13865309
> *twisted or 144's send me some pics and ill let you know. preciate it
> *


pm you phone number and Ill txt you.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Anyone need a Schwinn speedo? Also got the drive.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 12 2009, 04:59 PM~13866782
> *Anyone need a Schwinn speedo? Also got the drive.
> *


how much and condition?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2009, 03:59 PM~13866787
> *how much and condition?
> *


$5O, good plating. all you need is a cable. or will trade for a Twisted 2 piece neck. lmk.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 12 2009, 04:59 PM~13866782
> *Anyone need speedos? Also got thongs.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FOR SALE 1969 PEA PICKER MISSING OG SEAT AND NEEDS TO CONNECT CABLE TO SCHWINN TRANNY

500+ SHIP


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FOR SALE AGAIN !!FRAME ONLY!! 1977 SCHWINN 16''130 SHIPPED


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 06:07 PM~13877752
> *FOR SALE AGAIN !!FRAME ONLY!! 1977 SCHWINN 16''130 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trades??


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

WAT U GOT


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 06:12 PM~13877805
> *WAT U GOT
> *


pmd


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 07:44 PM~13877540
> *FOR SALE 1969 PEA PICKER MISSING OG SEAT AND NEEDS TO CONNECT CABLE TO SCHWINN TRANNY
> 
> 500+ SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 06:07 PM~13877752
> *FOR SALE AGAIN !!FRAME ONLY!! 1977 SCHWINN 16''130 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much if you break off all the bondo?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SCHWINN SEAT FOR SALE 65 SHIPPED 
SCHWINN CLAMP FOR SALE 85 FOR BOTH


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 07:08 PM~13878521
> *SCHWINN SEAT FOR SALE 65 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size is the seat??


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 13 2009, 09:10 PM~13878551
> *what size is the seat??
> *


ITS A 20'' ALSO GOT A 16 BUT ITS NOT CROMED


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

1974 SCHWINN FRAME OK CONDITION 80 SHIPPED (SISSY BAR NOT INCLUDED BUT WILL SELL FOR THE RIGHT OPRICE)


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 08:07 PM~13877752
> *FOR SALE AGAIN !!FRAME ONLY!! 1977 SCHWINN 16''130 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SALE PENDING ON FRAME


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 07:46 PM~13879046
> *SALE PENDING ON FRAME
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 07:44 PM~13877540
> *FOR SALE 1969 PEA PICKER MISSING OG SEAT AND NEEDS TO CONNECT CABLE TO SCHWINN TRANNY
> 
> 500+ SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY BODY WANT TO TRADE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## CharkBait

looking for a 16" bike project for me and my daughter it will be our 1st bike.
or just parts so i can start the bike. i got cash ready im in ventura county.


----------



## BASH3R

I got a mild pixie. just needs bondo.
80 plus shippin


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 09:08 PM~13878521
> *SCHWINN SEAT FOR SALE 65 SHIPPED
> SCHWINN CLAMP  FOR SALE 85 FOR BOTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

i got a box 30x of "Clippard" single action spring return 2" stroke cylinders for $40 each shipped to anywhere in the Continental USA from CANADA or buy the lot for a good deal... $600 shipped anywhere in continental USA

PM me


























[/quote]


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 07:44 PM~13877540
> *FOR SALE 1969 PEA PICKER MISSING OG SEAT AND NEEDS TO CONNECT CABLE TO SCHWINN TRANNY
> 
> 500+ SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


525 shipped obo  :0 :cheesy:  


ttt for the p.picker


----------



## MEXICA

i got a schwinn pixie for sale its complete with chaingrad and fenders its oginal red w front badge I want 150 $ IT pm me


----------



## MEXICA

i got a schwinn pixie for sale its complete with chaingrad and fenders its oginal red w front badge I want 150 $ IT pm me


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 18 2009, 08:35 AM~13919697
> *i got a schwinn pixie for sale its complete with chaingrad and fenders its oginal red w front badge I want 150 $ IT pm me
> *


150 i high pixies sell for 30 bucks


----------



## MEXICA

LET ME NO WHERE SO I CAN RESELL THEM FOR 150


----------



## Stilo-G

on here just look around


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 18 2009, 11:40 AM~13919743
> *150 i high pixies sell for 30 bucks
> *


x2. I have never paid over 50 shipped.


----------



## schwinn1966

24" OG Tank & 24" Chainguard RARE
Make offer


















:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 18 2009, 12:30 PM~13920216
> *24" OG Tank & 24" Chainguard  RARE
> Make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## rollinlinc

76 schwinn frame all it needs is paint the first 2 serial # is KM $125 obo wheels are for sale to there 2 13x7 100 spokes with dayton k/o's 1 right 1 left $150 obo


----------



## syked1

Custom Crown CAD designed by me personally $20 each i got paypal
or trade for a complete 26" bent fork in good shape hopefully


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 18 2009, 10:54 PM~13928690
> *not sure of year but they are OG schwinns with a few extra forks, got few pics ill post more if i get time. both have correct chain guard i beleive.
> 
> the lemon peeler had  some old paint on it and we started stripping it the other is all og i beleive. will sell all or seperate the both.
> 
> 200 all or 135 ea. plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian

Going to a good home...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 18 2009, 09:43 AM~13919762
> *LET ME NO WHERE SO I CAN RESELL THEM FOR 150
> *


No one is going to buy them for that much but you might want to try the schwinn forums.


----------



## Fleetangel

.


----------



## THE ONE

I have afew of these, what's the going price? ready to let them go. :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE

looking for a continental kit or a trike kit get at me with what you got please


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@May 20 2009, 10:15 PM~13952303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have  afew of these, what's the going price? ready to let them go. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## THE ONE

KIBTTP........


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 08:07 PM~13877752
> *FOR SALE AGAIN !!FRAME ONLY!! 1977 SCHWINN 16''130 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 07:44 PM~13877540
> *FOR SALE 1969 PEA PICKER MISSING OG SEAT AND NEEDS TO CONNECT CABLE TO SCHWINN TRANNY
> 
> 500+ SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


500 SHIPPED


----------



## MTX686

i need a seatpost 4 a 20inch bike. new would be nice! also got some brand new 72 spoke rims id likd to trade 4 some 144s or some fan style rims


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 09:08 PM~13878521
> *SCHWINN SEAT FOR SALE 65 SHIPPED
> SCHWINN CLAMP  FOR SALE 85 FOR BOTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY TRADES FOR SOME FANWHEELS


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

THROE OFFER 

OPEN TO TRADES POST WAT U GOT


----------



## lowriderwiz

got these for sale


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@May 21 2009, 07:45 PM~13963561
> *i need a seatpost 4 a 20inch bike. new would be nice! also got some brand new 72 spoke rims id likd to trade 4 some 144s or some fan style rims
> *


TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@May 22 2009, 05:27 PM~13973391
> *got these for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm price


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 22 2009, 08:23 PM~13974503
> *pm price
> *


pmed


----------



## show-bound

> 4 SALE OR TRADES!! SKIRTS 16 gauge steel
> 
> 30 obo! NEW PRICE!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

THREE 16" RIMS FOR SALE 
CHINA FRAME AND CHINA GOLD SISSY BAR 
TWISTED H/BARS(ONLY H/BARS)

THROW OFFERS


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ALSO GOT A FLAT TWST. CONTI KIT FOR SALE THROW OFFERS


----------



## fusion1320

fifty for the conti kit and h bars


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@May 24 2009, 01:21 PM~13984036
> *fifty for the conti kit and h bars
> *


pm sent


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 24 2009, 10:21 AM~13983291
> *THREE  16" RIMS FOR SALE
> CHINA FRAME AND CHINA GOLD SISSY BAR
> TWISTED H/BARS(ONLY H/BARS)
> 
> THROW OFFERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff174/S...21/DSC01765.jpg
> *


TTT


----------



## L_DREAMER323

I GOT THIS BIKE FOR SALE FRESH PAINT CHANGES COLOR I KNOW YALL SEEN THAT COLOR BEFORE ON A CAR WELL IS THE SAME COLOR TWO BUT ON THIS BIKE...MAKE ME A OFFER IF UR INTEREST IT


----------



## plague

FORSALE -SEARS & ROBUCK SPYDER ,WAS BUILDING THIS BIKE FOR MY LITTLE BOY BUT WENT WITH A TRIKE INSTEAD THIS IS A RARE BIKE AND IS A CLASSIC, I HAVE YET TO SEE ONE OF THESE AT A SHOW, WOULD BE REALLY NICE IF IT WAS REDONE, BRAKES SHIFTER ALL WORK


----------



## 68 CHEVY

anybody got some 144's for trade i got some twisted stuff for sale hit me up ill send pics serious buyers only


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 24 2009, 08:21 AM~13983291
> *THREE  16" RIMS FOR SALE
> CHINA FRAME AND CHINA GOLD SISSY BAR
> TWISTED H/BARS(ONLY H/BARS)
> 
> THROW OFFERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CUANTO IS DA FRAME A 16?? PM ME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PM OFFERS!! NO TRADES!! LOW BALLERS WELCOME!!
> 
> THIS COLOR DONT REALLY LOOK LIKE THIS!! THATS THE WAY THE CAMERA CAPTURED IT!


[/quote]
pm me on a price


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@May 20 2009, 10:15 PM~13952303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have  afew of these, what's the going price? ready to let them go. :biggrin:
> *


sombody needs some frames


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@May 22 2009, 07:27 PM~13973391
> *got these for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much you want for the forks???


----------



## Low-Life09

CUSTOM FRAME FOR SALE 3 AND A HALF MODS (NEEDS NEW PAINT)


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
STILL FOR SALE, HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS!!


----------



## Low-Life09

ALL THE PARTS ARE SOLD EXCEPT THESE..IF YOU ARE INTERESTED HIT ME UP ASAP...NEED TO GET RID OF THIS STUFF... :biggrin: 
DOWN CROWN









ORIGINAL SCHWINN FRAME (GREAT PROJECT FRAME)










FORK SUPPORT BARS










EXTRA PARTS










ORIGINAL SCHWINN PARTS FROM STINGRAY AND FAIRLADY


























BIKE HYDROS


























***HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS, NO TRADES UNLESS CUSTOM PARTS!!!*** :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HOW MUCH ARE YOU ASKING FOR THE PROHOPPER KIT :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 26 2009, 01:56 PM~14001856
> *HOW MUCH ARE YOU ASKING FOR THE PROHOPPER KIT  :biggrin:
> *


325.00 SHIPPED JUST NEEDS A LONG HOSE...


----------



## Low-Life09

*EVERYTHING FORSALE EXCEPT THE RIMS/TIRES








*


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@May 28 2009, 09:13 AM~14023533
> *EVERYTHING FORSALE EXCEPT THE RIMS/TIRES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FRAMES NOT FORSALE EITHER,SORRY ABOUT THAT


----------



## Lil Spanks

selling my 12 inch.....cash or trades
































]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## Lil Spanks

no parting out too


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

pm sent.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 28 2009, 10:36 AM~14024896
> *no parting out too
> *


 :|


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 28 2009, 09:11 AM~14024638
> *selling my 12 inch.....cash or trades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


ill trade you not :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loster87

everything is forsale.pm me what you want.cheap


----------



## loster87

^^^^im also looking for trades.im looking for a 7 inch pop out cd/dvd player.or audio equiptment.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by loster87_@May 28 2009, 07:09 PM~14029536
> *everything is forsale.pm me what you want.cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the rims


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 28 2009, 07:02 PM~14030586
> *how much for the rims
> *


100 for the rims.let me kno whats up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

how much for your junk?


----------



## Low-Life09

IM LOOKING FOR SQUARE TWISTED FORKS FOR MY 20'' AND A SEAT...ANYBODY GOT THAT FORSALE???


----------



## MTX686

How much for the fender braces? and pedals?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 28 2009, 10:11 AM~14024638
> *selling my 12 inch.....cash or trades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


pm sent... no reply :dunno:


----------



## BigEddie

> _Originally posted by loster87_@May 28 2009, 05:09 PM~14029536
> *everything is forsale.pm me what you want.cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





how much 4 the whole bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im posting this for some one else. Pm me if interested. $150 plus shipping


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## PurpleLicious

twisted 20'' frame needed... .pm me thx


----------



## Low-Life09

LOOKING FOR SQUARE TWISTED FORKS ASAP...PM ME....


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by loster87_@May 28 2009, 05:09 PM~14029536
> *everything is forsale.pm me what you want.cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the frame?


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 24 2009, 08:21 AM~13983291
> *THREE  16" RIMS FOR SALE
> CHINA FRAME AND CHINA GOLD SISSY BAR
> TWISTED H/BARS(ONLY H/BARS)
> 
> THROW OFFERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


20 for the rims


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 31 2009, 06:46 PM~14054871
> *20 for the rims
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by BigEddie_@May 29 2009, 10:13 PM~14043259
> *how much 4 the whole bike
> *


350 for the whole thing.plus shipping.need it gone


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 31 2009, 04:41 PM~14054831
> *how much for the frame?
> *


150 for the frame.plus shipping.obo


----------



## imp63ss

Looking for a 12" Schwinn frame, not cut. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 29 2009, 10:06 PM~14043198
> *pm sent... no reply  :dunno:
> *


x2 must be a bullshtter like the rest


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@May 31 2009, 05:19 PM~14054687
> *LOOKING FOR SQUARE TWISTED FORKS ASAP...PM ME....
> *


i got a flat twisted fork interested?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 1 2009, 01:24 PM~14062020
> *i got a flat twisted fork interested?
> *


NOPE, LOOKING FOR SQUARE TWISTED FORKS... :0


----------



## syked1

any needs a crown design



















or i have started to design a set. i have the crown/fork for the moment pm me


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Jun 1 2009, 04:54 AM~14059391
> *Looking for a 12" Schwinn frame, not cut.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MR.559

auto tek system for sale $100 great for a trike or your daily :biggrin: can deliver to san bern next weekend


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 29 2009, 11:06 PM~14043198
> *pm sent... no reply  :dunno:
> *


200 for everything


----------



## Low-Life09

I ALSO GOT CONT KITS,WHEELS,CUSTOM PARTS,ETC....


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 3 2009, 01:22 PM~14082976
> *I ALSO GOT CONT KITS,WHEELS,CUSTOM PARTS,ETC....
> *


http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i82/tflbc/020-1.jpg

GOLD/CHROME LACED

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i82/tflbc/016.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i82/tflbc/009.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i82/tflb...nywally0037.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i82/tflbc/005-1.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i82/tflbc/012-1.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i82/tflb...nywally0035.jpg


----------



## Low-Life09

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 3 2009, 11:30 AM~14083041
> *GIVE ME 95.00 INCLUDING SHIPPING...CUSTOM FRAME FOR SALE 3 AND A HALF MODS AND RENFORCED FRAME (NEEDS NEW PAINT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT A FRIEND LOOKIN FOR ONE...LET ME INFORM HIM BOUT IT!WHERE U FROM???


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 3 2009, 11:07 PM~14089024
> *I GOT A FRIEND LOOKIN FOR ONE...LET ME INFORM HIM BOUT IT!WHERE U FROM???
> *


OK COOL, NY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 3 2009, 10:16 PM~14089988
> *OK COOL, NY
> *


ILL LET U KNO TONITE OR 2MORROW TO C IF HE LIKES IT


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 4 2009, 12:18 AM~14090010
> *ILL LET U KNO TONITE OR 2MORROW TO C IF HE LIKES IT
> *


OK COOL HOMIE


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 3 2009, 10:23 PM~14090084
> *OK COOL HOMIE
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 28 2009, 08:11 AM~14024638
> *selling my 12 inch.....cash or trades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


ok how much for everything? all i want is the forks but you dont wanna part out so i'll buy everything just for the forks, so how much?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 4 2009, 12:39 AM~14090249
> *ok how much for everything? all i want is the forks but you dont wanna part out so i'll buy everything just for the forks, so how much?
> *



homie instead of doing that and wasting money hit up one of the faced part makers on here and let them do it, you will save money


----------



## show-bound

AVAILABLE MANNANA</span><span style=\'color:red\'>

1st of the SPECIAL EDITION LOWRIDER SERIES IM DOING!!

paypal:[email protected]
price is for individual order.
***multiple orders get combined shipping!***

s-xl
$25 shipped, 

2x-4xl 
$30 shipped,

big and tall
5xl+ will take special orders on these for two weeks!
$35 shipped!

visit the http://www.myspace.com/lonestarbrand


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

im looking for bird cage parts,spear parts,twisted parts, and low priced 72 spoke 20 inch fan rims. also these items.

red polo seat

bird cage handle bars

gold spiked valve caps

gold plated chain with link

bird cage pedles

double skrew goose neck

bird cage mirrors.

all in 20 inch parts. post pics in a pm.. pm me if you got any of the above.


----------



## Low-Life09

EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE... :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

BOTTOM FORK BARS FOR HYDRO SET UP :biggrin: 









I STILL NEED TO GRIND DOWN THE WELDS ALITTLE...


----------



## Low-Life09

SORRY FOR THE BIG PICS...JUST WANT TO SHOW DETAILS,ETC... :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DOES THAT PRO HOPPER KIT STILL WORK :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 4 2009, 01:27 PM~14094147
> *DOES THAT PRO HOPPER KIT STILL WORK  :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


OF COURSE, IM NOT GOING TO SELL BROKEN STUFF...BUT I ALREADY HAVE A PENDING SALE...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

GOOD JUST WANTED TO ASK :biggrin: 

WELL IF IT DOESNT WORK OUT TELL ME I MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN IT


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 4 2009, 11:35 AM~14094204
> *GOOD JUST WANTED TO ASK  :biggrin:
> 
> WELL IF IT DOESNT WORK OUT TELL ME I MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN IT
> *


HAHAHA THATS RIGHT HOMIE THAT BABYS IS ON LAYAWAY.....LOL THANX AGAIN Low-Life09


----------



## 1SNOOPY

IVE GOT A TRIPLE TWIST CHAINGUARD BY MANNY FOR A 16" BIKE.....NEEDS TO BE REPLATED 
ASKING $60 OBO LOCAL


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jun 4 2009, 01:46 PM~14094277
> *HAHAHA THATS RIGHT HOMIE THAT BABYS IS ON LAYAWAY.....LOL THANX AGAIN Low-Life09
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

ANYBODY HAVE A SEAT FOR SALE?? FOR A 20 INCH


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 4 2009, 12:00 PM~14094378
> *ANYBODY HAVE A SEAT FOR SALE?? FOR A 20 INCH
> *


WAT COLOR??? OR R U GONNA RE-UPHOLSTER IT??? BANANA SEAT OR A SADDLE???


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jun 4 2009, 02:32 PM~14094667
> *WAT COLOR??? OR R U GONNA RE-UPHOLSTER IT??? BANANA SEAT OR A SADDLE???
> *


color dont really matter but i need a banana seat...


----------



## fusion1320

Low life I gotta banna seat from a '79 schwinn lil chick kinda torn I don't know if u wanna re upholster it I was gonna strip it and get it chromed but if u want it make an offer


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Jun 4 2009, 03:27 PM~14095203
> *Low life I gotta banna seat from a '79 schwinn lil chick kinda torn I don't know if u wanna re upholster it I was gonna strip it and get it chromed but if u want it make an offer
> *



NAAA I HAVE TORN SEATS, I WANT SOMETHING NEW AND READY TO SHOW YA KNOW, BUT THANKS FOR THE OFFER HOMIE


----------



## fusion1320

No prob I'm bout to get ur money order so it will be in the mail tommorrow


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Jun 4 2009, 03:46 PM~14095381
> *No prob I'm bout to get ur money order so it will be in the mail tommorrow
> *


AIGHTY MAN JUST HIT ME UP WHEN U SEND IT OUT


----------



## lil'man

i got a new white banana 20" seat .


----------



## BASH3R

looking for 3 20 inch rims 144 regulars or fans and 3 20 white walls


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Jun 4 2009, 04:00 PM~14095531
> *i got a new white banana 20" seat .
> *


HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT FOR IT HOMIE?? AND DO YOU HAVE PICS??? ALSO WOULD YOU TAKE ANY TRADES??


----------



## lil'man

i do have pics and since i dont have any use for it what do you say $10 ,what do you have for trade


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Jun 4 2009, 04:03 PM~14095566
> *i do have pics and since i dont have any use for it what do you say $10 ,what do you have for trade
> *


ILL BUY IT HOMIE...SHOW ME SOME PICS =]]


----------



## lil'man

ok give me a few minutes i have to look for some pics that i have in my comp. and let me load them to my photobucket.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jun 4 2009, 12:46 PM~14094277
> *HAHAHA THATS RIGHT HOMIE THAT BABYS IS ON LAYAWAY.....LOL THANX AGAIN Low-Life09
> *


HAHAHAH DAM HOMIE BEAT ME TO IT :biggrin: FUCK IT AT LEAST THE CLUB BROTHA GOT IT :biggrin: 

PINCHES SNOOPS :angry: ........ :biggrin: 


HOWS EVERYTHING HOMIE


----------



## lil'man

i dont have a picture of the seat by itself but i can get you one later ,i dont have my camara with me,but here is the seat on a mock up i did as you can see the seat is in excellecnt condition.like i said it is brand new


----------



## lil'man




----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 4 2009, 12:46 AM~14090893
> *im looking for bird cage parts,spear parts,twisted parts, and low priced 72 spoke 20 inch fan rims.  also these items.
> 
> red polo seat
> 
> bird cage handle bars
> 
> gold spiked valve caps
> 
> gold plated chain with link
> 
> bird cage pedles
> 
> double skrew goose neck
> 
> bird cage mirrors.
> 
> all in 20 inch parts.   post pics in a pm.. pm me if you got any of the above.
> *


pm


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Jun 4 2009, 04:23 PM~14095746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS IT IN MINT CONDITION??? IF SO ILL BUY IT ASAP


----------



## lil'man

like i said it is brand new ,i just put it in the bike to see how it will look that very same day that i bought it,i just put it on took the pic and removed the seat and stored it away


----------



## BASH3R

schwinn 24" s-5'S with two fastback tires.also some 24" forks. make offer or trade for three 20" rims either 144"s or fans with tires.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Jun 4 2009, 04:58 PM~14096003
> *like i said it is brand new ,i just put it in the bike to see how it will look that very same day that i bought it,i just put it on took the pic and removed the seat and stored it away
> *


SO 10 BUCKS INCLUDING SHIPPING?


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jun 4 2009, 11:50 AM~14094304
> *IVE GOT A TRIPLE TWIST CHAINGUARD BY MANNY FOR A 16" BIKE.....NEEDS TO BE REPLATED
> ASKING $60 OBO LOCAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYONE....???


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 4 2009, 02:06 PM~14095603
> *HAHAHAH DAM HOMIE BEAT ME TO IT  :biggrin: FUCK IT AT LEAST THE CLUB BROTHA GOT IT  :biggrin:
> 
> PINCHES SNOOPS  :angry: ........  :biggrin:
> HOWS EVERYTHING HOMIE
> *


LOL YEA HOMIE BEEN DOING GOOD......JUST WORKING LIKE A *****....TO LIVE LIKE A WHITE-BOY......Y TU???


----------



## schwinn1966

Still have this for sale!

24" Schwinn Tank
















:biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jun 5 2009, 01:59 AM~14101169
> *ANYONE....???
> *


for that price u could get one brand new


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 5 2009, 05:23 PM~14106343
> *for that price u could get one brand new
> *


MANNY MADE IT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 5 2009, 03:46 PM~14106540
> *MANNY MADE IT
> *


who gives a shit if manny made it or anyone else. his name is not worth more money


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 5 2009, 06:28 PM~14106805
> *who gives a shit if manny made it or anyone else. his name is not worth more money
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 5 2009, 04:28 PM~14106805
> *who gives a shit if manny made it or anyone else. his name is not worth more money
> *


 haha someones still jealous


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 5 2009, 04:51 PM~14106946
> *haha someones still jealous
> *


not me *****. if i want stuff like his ill buy it from china :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 13 2009, 09:45 PM~13879036
> *1974 SCHWINN FRAME OK CONDITION 80 SHIPPED (SISSY BAR NOT INCLUDED BUT WILL SELL FOR THE RIGHT OPRICE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 5 2009, 06:28 PM~14106805
> *who gives a shit if manny made it or anyone else. his name is not worth more money
> *


HATER :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 5 2009, 05:57 PM~14107423
> *HATER  :uh:
> *


bitch newbie :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 5 2009, 04:57 PM~14106993
> *not me *****. if i want stuff like his ill buy it from china :0
> *


wont get china radical bike :cheesy:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 5 2009, 09:35 PM~14108044
> *bitch newbie :biggrin:
> *


**** NET THUG :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

late nite special $$$$ 350 shipped

16'' frame only
3 16'' rims tubes & tires included
plain h/bar
fenders
steering wheel
shock sissy bar
blue 20'' seat OR 16'' seat (needs plating ) your choice


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 5 2009, 11:44 PM~14109065
> *late nite special  $$$$  350 shipped
> 
> 16'' frame only
> 3  16'' rims tubes & tires included
> plain h/bar
> fenders
> steering wheel
> shock sissy bar
> blue 20'' seat  OR  16'' seat  (needs plating )  your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'll even throw some stuff that i have laying around


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 5 2009, 10:44 PM~14109065
> *late nite special  $$$$  350 shipped
> 
> 16'' frame only
> 3  16'' rims tubes & tires included
> plain h/bar
> fenders
> steering wheel
> shock sissy bar
> blue 20'' seat  OR  16'' seat  (needs plating )  your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for 1 16' inch wheel and the 20' seat??


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 5 2009, 04:28 PM~14106805
> *who gives a shit if manny made it or anyone else. his name is not worth more money
> *


YOUR RIGHT HOMIE.....BUILDING TRIKE OF THE YEAR DONT GIVE HIM BRAGGING RIGHTS......IM JUST ASKING A LIL LESS FOR WAT I PAID FOR N WHO ASKED FOR UR 2 CENTS IF U AINT BUYING SHIT...... JUST WINDOW SHOPPIN....FUKIN UP EVERYONES POSTS


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 5 2009, 07:35 PM~14108044
> *bitch newbie :biggrin:
> *


FYI U CAN PROBLY GET A CHINA CHAINGUARD FOR THAT PRICE THIS IS CUSTOM....BESIDES WTF DO U CHARGE FOR A CHAINGUARD LIKE THAT......I NEVER SAID IT WAS WORTH MORE....... :twak:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jun 5 2009, 10:45 PM~14109426
> *FYI U CAN PROBLY GET A CHINA CHAINGUARD FOR THAT PRICE THIS IS CUSTOM....BESIDES WTF DO U CHARGE FOR A CHAINGUARD LIKE THAT......I NEVER SAID IT WAS WORTH MORE....... :twak:
> *


***** i wasnt even talkin to you. you have no idea what i am capable of


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 6 2009, 09:10 AM~14110761
> ****** i wasnt even talkin to you. you have no idea what i am capable of
> *


well i seen your paint job/body work and from the looks of it, shits trash.. (in person) the other shit you post on here is ill,but pictures look different from what the eye sees..like detail.. but thats just me...


----------



## Stilo-G

time to get my popcorn


----------



## fusion1320

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 5 2009, 09:44 PM~14109065
> *late nite special  $$$$  350 shipped
> 
> 16'' frame only
> 3  16'' rims tubes & tires included
> plain h/bar
> fenders
> steering wheel
> shock sissy bar
> blue 20'' seat  OR  16'' seat  (needs plating )  your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What u want for the 3 16 inch wheels


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 6 2009, 07:50 AM~14110899
> *well i seen your paint job/body work and from the looks of it, shits trash.. (in person) the other shit you post on here is ill,but pictures look different from what the eye sees..like detail.. but thats just me...
> *


haha, yea your right. i dont know how to do shit. thats why my shop is slammed with work all year round. you 12 year olds are so easy to piss off. :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1

anyone got a twisted sissy bar for sale, the one where it's just straight, no 90 degree bend, and some nice good 20" chrome fenders? I'm giving my bike to my daughter and need to replace a few stuff; had the bike for over 10 years now!!
LMK, 
thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 6 2009, 09:49 PM~14114357
> *haha, yea your right. i dont know how to do shit. thats why my shop is slammed with work all year round. you 12 year olds are so easy to piss off. :biggrin:
> *


IM ACTUALLY 22 AND UMMM IF YOU WANT I CAN POST PICS OF SOME OF YOUR WORK, DID YOU TELL EVERYONE I HAD TO RETURN THE BLUE FRAME FOR POOR QUALITY.... :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> IM ACTUALLY 22 AND UMMM IF YOU WANT I CAN POST PICS OF SOME OF YOUR WORK, DID YOU TELL EVERYONE I HAD TO RETURN THE BLUE FRAME FOR POOR QUALITY.... :uh:
> when you tighten the axle bolts directly to paint, it will chip off. did you tell that your daddy had to call me and cry cuz your not an adult yet. and that i gave you a full refund and paid all shipping :0


----------



## Low-Life09

> IM ACTUALLY 22 AND UMMM IF YOU WANT I CAN POST PICS OF SOME OF YOUR WORK, DID YOU TELL EVERYONE I HAD TO RETURN THE BLUE FRAME FOR POOR QUALITY.... :uh:
> when you tighten the axle bolts directly to paint, it will chip off. did you tell that your daddy had to call me and cry cuz your not an adult yet. and that i gave you a full refund and paid all shipping :0
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE ACTUALLY MY HOMIE BOUGHT IT WHO DONT HAVE A LIL ACCOUNT, AND WHEN YOU RIPPED HIM OFF HIS DAD GOT INVOLVED...AND IM NOT TALKING ABOUT THAT AREA HERE ILL POST PICS, I SHOULD OF TOOK PICS OF THE TAPE INSIDE THE FRAME YOU HELD IT TOGETHER WITH...BUT ILL POST PICS OF WHAT I HAD.. I AINT BEEFING WITH ANYBODY YOUR JUST WAAYYY TOO COCKY WITH YOURSELF SO IM GUNNA PULL A CARD AND DO MY OWN THING...
Click to expand...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

that frame was welded with metal. tape????? yea right. you homie did put a wheel on it and chipped the paint. his dad was cryin cuz he spent all his xmas money on it and didnt get a $5000 fame for $150


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i dont even know why i arguing with you. you have not proven to build anything great


----------



## Low-Life09

:uh: YOU DONT EVEN SAND DOWN THE FILLER TO MAKE IT SMOOTH,WTF...


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 6 2009, 10:43 PM~14114755
> *that frame was welded with metal. tape?????  yea right. you homie did put a wheel on it and chipped the paint. his dad was cryin cuz he spent all his xmas money on it and didnt get a $5000 fame for $150
> *



NOPE HE DIDNT PUT NOT ONE SINGLE PART ON IT, WHEN HE TOOK IT OUT OF THE BOX WE SEEN ALL THE FUCK UPS TOOK PICS AND THEN CALLED YOU...THEN HIS DAD CALLED YOU BECAUSE WHEN WE HIT YOU UP ON LIL YOU WERENT TRYING TO HEAR SHIT..YOUR A RIP OFF....I GOT PICS TO PROVE IT...


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 6 2009, 10:43 PM~14114755
> *that frame was welded with metal. tape?????  yea right. you homie did put a wheel on it and chipped the paint. his dad was cryin cuz he spent all his xmas money on it and didnt get a $5000 fame for $150
> *



I GUESS I ALSO PUT THE BODY FILLER ON TOO RITE?? :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

post up some more. . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

I WOULD TAKE A SANDER OR GRINDER TO THE CHROME PLATING FIRST IF YOUR GUNNA DO BODY WORK...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 6 2009, 08:58 PM~14114877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  YOU DONT EVEN SAND DOWN THE FILLER TO MAKE IT SMOOTH,WTF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 6 2009, 09:00 PM~14114901
> *NOPE HE DIDNT PUT NOT ONE SINGLE PART ON IT, WHEN HE TOOK IT OUT OF THE BOX WE SEEN ALL THE FUCK UPS TOOK PICS AND THEN CALLED YOU...THEN HIS DAD CALLED YOU BECAUSE WHEN WE HIT YOU UP ON LIL YOU WERENT TRYING TO HEAR SHIT..YOUR A RIP OFF....I GOT PICS TO PROVE IT...
> *


there was indentions on from a wheel being mounted when i had it and when you ***** shipped it back half the paint was gone. what do you expect for 150? post up your street, i mean radical bike ***** :0


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 6 2009, 11:03 PM~14114934
> *there was indentions on  from a wheel being mounted when i had it and when you ***** shipped it back half the paint was gone. what do you expect for 150? post up your street, i mean radical bike ***** :0
> *


 :thumbsdown: :h5:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 6 2009, 09:05 PM~14114954
> *:thumbsdown:  :h5:
> *


when you build something worth talking about come see me


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 6 2009, 11:07 PM~14114965
> *when you build something worth talking about come see me
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 6 2009, 11:03 PM~14114934
> *there was indentions on  from a wheel being mounted when i had it and when you ***** shipped it back half the paint was gone. what do you expect for 150? post up your street, i mean radical bike ***** :0
> *


AND IF I DID PUT PARTS ON THAT SHITTY FRAME AND FUCKED IT UP THAT BAD, THERES SOMETHING WRONG WITH ME...ITS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE.. YOUR LAME...AND IT WAS NOT MY FRAME LIKE I SAID IT WAS MY YOUNG HOMIES...I BUILD MY OWN SHIT I DONT NEED YOUR TRASH...AIGHTY BACK TO THE TOPIC..WHATS FOR SALE??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 6 2009, 07:58 PM~14114877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  YOU DONT EVEN SAND DOWN THE FILLER TO MAKE IT SMOOTH,WTF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Most of them pics looks like ware and tare but damn that tank looks like shit. LOL and that last pic... wtf!


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 02:34 AM~14116350
> *Most of them pics looks like ware and tare but damn that tank looks like shit. LOL and that last pic... wtf!
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

WAT WAS THIS TOPIC ABOUT AGAIN......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 12:34 AM~14116350
> *Most of them pics looks like ware and tare but damn that tank looks like shit. LOL and that last pic... wtf!
> *


yea im gonna go out of buzness cuz a 12 yo is crying


----------



## Low-Life09

WHATS FORSALE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 7 2009, 09:16 AM~14117079
> *WHATS FORSALE
> *


you ass *****! LOL j/p


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 05:34 PM~14119690
> *you ass *****! LOL j/p
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ttt for the sale topic


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 7 2009, 06:41 PM~14120056
> *ttt for the sale topic
> *


----------



## STR8-CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 6 2009, 10:58 PM~14114877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  YOU DONT EVEN SAND DOWN THE FILLER TO MAKE IT SMOOTH,WTF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: 
My guy gets DOWN! LMFAO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by STR8-CLOWN'N_@Jun 7 2009, 06:16 PM~14120644
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf:
> My guy gets DOWN ON MY COCK! LMFAO
> *


 :0


----------



## loster87

parts still forsale throw me offers on the rest








twisted seat trim-sold
twisted sissybar-sold
pedals-sold
frame-sold
cont.kit W/rim-$35.00+ship
twisted rims-$80.00+ship obo
gangster mufflers-$10.00+ship
fender braces(4)-$15.00+ship
fork with crown-$25.00+ship
sterring wheel-$15.00+ship
stuff is a lil dirty in pics but clean up nice.need this stuff gone asap.


----------



## loster87

ttt


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C.

WHATS UP LAYITLOW I REALLY DONT WANT TO DO THESE BUT I HAVE TO IM SELLING MY CUSTOM PARTS FROM MY BIKE I DONT HAVE PICS YET BUT IF U WANT THEM JUST PM ME YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS........BUT ITS FORKS,HANDLEBARS,AND SISSYBARS ALL CHROME I BOUGHT THEM AT MY VISIT TO TEXAS AND IM SELLING A TRIKE KIT ENGRAVED THAT I BOUGHT FROM A HOMIE IN BROWNSVILLE ITS GOLD AND CHROME.....THE REASON IM SELLING ITS BECAUSE I WANT TO BUY MY FIRST CAR AND MY DAD SAID HE WASNT GOING TO HELP ME ...HE WANTED ME TO BE RESPONSIBLE ENOUGH ON MY OWN SO IF YOULL ARE INTERESTED JUST LET ME KNOW AND THANKS .......RUDY


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Jun 9 2009, 04:25 PM~14140829
> *WHATS UP LAYITLOW I REALLY DONT WANT TO DO THESE BUT I HAVE TO IM SELLING MY CUSTOM PARTS FROM MY BIKE I DONT HAVE PICS YET BUT IF U WANT THEM JUST PM ME YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS........BUT ITS FORKS,HANDLEBARS,AND SISSYBARS ALL CHROME I BOUGHT THEM AT MY VISIT TO TEXAS AND IM SELLING A TRIKE KIT ENGRAVED THAT I BOUGHT FROM A HOMIE IN BROWNSVILLE ITS GOLD AND CHROME.....THE REASON IM SELLING ITS BECAUSE I WANT TO BUY MY FIRST CAR AND MY DAD SAID HE WASNT GOING TO HELP ME ...HE WANTED ME TO BE RESPONSIBLE ENOUGH ON MY OWN SO IF YOULL ARE INTERESTED JUST LET ME KNOW AND THANKS .......RUDY
> *


Bigger pic of your avi!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 28 2009, 09:11 AM~14024638
> *selling my 12 inch.....cash or trades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


SOLD


----------



## Low-Life09

ANYBODY SELLING OR KNOW WHERE TO FIND A BROWN STREET FRAME??


----------



## 78mc

Anyone got Lil Tiger parts for sale?


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Jun 9 2009, 02:25 PM~14140829
> *WHATS UP LAYITLOW I REALLY DONT WANT TO DO THESE BUT I HAVE TO IM SELLING MY CUSTOM PARTS FROM MY BIKE I DONT HAVE PICS YET BUT IF U WANT THEM JUST PM ME YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS........BUT ITS FORKS,HANDLEBARS,AND SISSYBARS ALL CHROME I BOUGHT THEM AT MY VISIT TO TEXAS AND IM SELLING A TRIKE KIT ENGRAVED THAT I BOUGHT FROM A HOMIE IN BROWNSVILLE ITS GOLD AND CHROME.....THE REASON IM SELLING ITS BECAUSE I WANT TO BUY MY FIRST CAR AND MY DAD SAID HE WASNT GOING TO HELP ME ...HE WANTED ME TO BE RESPONSIBLE ENOUGH ON MY OWN SO IF YOULL ARE INTERESTED JUST LET ME KNOW AND THANKS .......RUDY
> *


what ya want for the trike kit?


----------



## vicmarcos

any pics?


----------



## vicmarcos

pics??


----------



## vicmarcos

:dunno:


----------



## AMB1800

SEND HIM A PM WITH YOUR EMAIL ADRES AND HE WILL SEND YOU SOME PICS! THEY ARE VERY NICE PARTS


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 8 2009, 03:11 PM~14129218
> *parts still forsale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted seat trim-sold
> twisted sissybar-sold
> pedals-sold
> frame-payment pending
> cont.kit W/rim-$35.00+ship
> twisted rims-$80.00+ship obo
> gangster mufflers-$10.00+ship
> fender braces(4)-$15.00+ship
> fork with crown-$25.00+ship
> sterring wheel-$15.00+ship
> stuff is a lil dirty in pics but clean up nice.need this stuff gone asap.
> *


frame is sold


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

I got this forsale. $40 shipped


----------



## vicmarcos

i tried to send it but it says he cant get messages his box is full..


----------



## Low-Life09

ANYBODY HAVE A PLAIN STREET CUSTOM FRAME FOR SALE, READY FOR SHOW :dunno:


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 8 2009, 03:11 PM~14129218
> *parts still forsale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted seat trim-sold
> twisted sissybar-sold
> pedals-sold
> frame-sold
> cont.kit W/rim-$35.00+ship
> twisted rims-$80.00+ship payment pending
> gangster mufflers-$10.00+ship
> fender braces(4)-$15.00+ship
> fork with crown-$25.00+ship
> sterring wheel-$15.00+ship
> stuff is a lil dirty in pics but clean up nice.need this stuff gone asap.
> *


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 8 2009, 03:11 PM~14129218
> *parts still forsale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted seat trim-sold
> twisted sissybar-sold
> pedals-sold
> frame-sold
> cont.kit W/rim-$35.00+ship
> twisted rims-$80.00+ship payment pending
> gangster mufflers-$10.00+ship
> fender braces(4)-$15.00+ship
> fork with crown-$25.00+ship
> sterring wheel-$15.00+ship
> stuff is a lil dirty in pics but clean up nice.need this stuff gone asap.
> *


still have some stuff left


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 4 2009, 12:46 AM~14090893
> *im looking for bird cage parts,spear parts,twisted parts, and low priced 72 spoke 20 inch fan rims.  also these items.
> 
> red polo seat
> 
> bird cage handle bars
> 
> gold spiked valve caps
> 
> gold plated chain with link
> 
> bird cage pedles
> 
> double skrew goose neck
> 
> bird cage mirrors.
> 
> all in 20 inch parts.  post pics in a pm.. pm me if you got any of the above.
> *


still looking fellas.anything is welcome.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 6 2009, 08:10 AM~14110761
> ****** i wasnt even talkin to you. you have no idea what i am capable of
> *


 :rant:


----------



## BRUTA67

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 30 2009, 01:44 AM~14044400
> *Im posting this for some one else. Pm me if interested. $150 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still 4 sale?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 10 2009, 11:40 AM~14149476
> *ANYBODY SELLING OR KNOW WHERE TO FIND A BROWN STREET FRAME??
> *


TTT :dunno:


----------



## loster87

ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

still for sale


----------



## viejitocencoast

looking 4 26"bent fork ,and 26" 144s , any1 got em lmk preferably new lmk


----------



## BIG SKIP

can anyone tell me what this is worth? my homie is trying 2 sell it. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Jun 15 2009, 11:30 PM~14203314
> *can anyone tell me what this is worth? my homie is trying 2 sell it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS IT A 20 OR 16INCH?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Jun 16 2009, 01:30 AM~14203314
> *can anyone tell me what this is worth? my homie is trying 2 sell it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


schwinn wal mart repops. when they were new they cost 88 bucks. I would value them at approximately 150 bucks. give or take a few bucks pending how ill informed the buyer is.

20 inch


----------



## BIG SKIP

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 11:31 PM~14203323
> *IS IT A 20 OR 16INCH?
> *


20


----------



## BIG SKIP

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 15 2009, 11:33 PM~14203335
> *schwinn wal mart repops. when they were new they cost 88 bucks. I would value them at approximately 150 bucks. give or take a few bucks pending how ill informed the buyer is.
> 
> 20 inch
> *


goodlooking


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 4 2009, 12:04 PM~14093276
> *EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HYDROS SOLD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

***STILL FOR SALE, HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS ASAP!!!! :biggrin: 

***TRIKE KIT









***CUSTOM SCHWINN STINGRAY FRAME









***GOLD AND CHROME LACED 16'' FOR CONT. KIT

















***SCHWINN PARTS

























***GOLD RIM









***FLAT TWISTED CONT.KIT










***FLAT TWISTED DOWN CROWN


----------



## fusion1320

What u want for the conti kit and 16 inch wheel?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Jun 16 2009, 12:27 PM~14206189
> *What u want for the conti kit and 16 inch wheel?
> *



cont kit give me 25.00 shipped...

and the 16'' wheel with tire give me 55.00 shipped...

if you buy them both off me 2gether ill give them to you for 70.00 shipped


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

whats your price for the frame or the down crown.?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 16 2009, 01:31 PM~14206883
> *whats your price for the frame or the down crown.?
> *


frame give me $45.00 shipped original schwinn stingray frame  

and the crown give me $15.00 shipped....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

soo ruffly 60+ shipping.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 16 2009, 01:55 PM~14207160
> *soo ruffly 60+ shipping.
> *



60.00 INCLUDING SHIPPING


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 16 2009, 01:58 PM~14207196
> *60.00 INCLUDING SHIPPING
> *


damn for real?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

my mom is calling bank right this minut. so shipped to 86413. do you take check, money order or ,....?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

ill take them. so just pm me with the way of payment and wear to send it to.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 01:59 PM~14207204
> *damn for real?
> *


yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 16 2009, 02:27 PM~14207444
> *ill take them. so just pm me with the way of payment and wear to send it to.
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

SALE PENDING ON THE FRAME AND DOWN CROWN!!!


----------



## Low-Life09

CUSTOM SISSYBAR FOR SALE EVERY THING IS EVEN AND MEASURED, I HAD TO TELL YOU GUYS THAT BECAUSE IN THE PIC IT LOOKS WIERD BECAUSE ITS ON MY BED...IM ASKING 45 SHIPPED FOR IT...ALL CUSTOM...OBO


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

shipping is how much.? mom needs to know.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 16 2009, 03:29 PM~14207999
> *shipping is how much.? mom needs to know.
> *


ITS $60 ALL TOGETHER HOMIE FOR PARTS AND SHIPPING...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 16 2009, 04:25 PM~14208538
> *
> *


So you buying it man? If so thats a good deal.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

yup. sending the money to him tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 16 2009, 04:31 PM~14208592
> *yup. sending the money to him tomarrow. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

im all ready trying to figure wat this paint color is so i can paint the frame.










you know wat color this is?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 16 2009, 03:49 PM~14209297
> *im all ready trying to figure wat this paint color is so i can paint the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know wat color this is?
> *


BABY BLUE PEARL


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2009, 04:51 PM~14209317
> *BABY BLUE PEARL
> *


THAT SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:0 :biggrin: that eye candy is just wat ill paint it. you homies know any good priced paint shops around here?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 16 2009, 10:37 AM~14205125
> ****STILL FOR SALE, HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS ASAP!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ***TRIKE KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***CUSTOM SCHWINN STINGRAY FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***GOLD AND CHROME LACED 16'' FOR CONT. KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***SCHWINN PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***GOLD RIM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***FLAT TWISTED CONT.KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***FLAT TWISTED DOWN CROWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

i want the trike kit..pm me ur info..


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 16 2009, 10:11 PM~14211875
> * i want the trike kit..pm me ur info..
> *



PM SENT, EVERYBODY WANTS THE TRIKE KIT...WHOS GOING TO GRAB IT FIRST?? HAHAHAAA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 16 2009, 10:37 AM~14205125
> ****STILL FOR SALE, HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS ASAP!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ***TRIKE KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***CUSTOM SCHWINN STINGRAY FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***FLAT TWISTED CONT.KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***FLAT TWISTED DOWN CROWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TRIKE KIT,CUSTOM FRAME,CONT KIT AND DOWN CROWN ALL PENDING BY DIFFERENT BUYERS!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

money will be sent today homie. no worries.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 17 2009, 12:48 PM~14217498
> *money will be sent today homie. no worries.
> *


AIGHTY COOL COOL, JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU SEND IT OUT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

will do. :biggrin:


----------



## lilphil

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2008, 07:24 PM~10210067
> *OK, I see a lot of shit for sale here so....
> 
> Lets jus post it here and see what it does.
> 
> I'm First
> 
> I have a 1975 Pixie Chainguard for sale it is the Full Circle one $20 Shipped
> BUYER FLAKED OUT! Still got it
> 
> I also have a brand new set of white Schwinn grips for $16 (shipped)
> SOLD
> 
> 1 set of Schwinn Springer forks $95 shipped REAL NICE CHROME
> SOLD BUT I HAVE ANOTHER SET
> 
> PM me with questions or to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lilphil

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 17 2009, 10:29 AM~14217271
> *TRIKE KIT,CUSTOM FRAME,CONT KIT AND DOWN CROWN ALL PENDING  BY DIFFERENT BUYERS!!!
> *


how much for the chrome parts i want them


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by lilphil_@Jun 17 2009, 06:01 PM~14220598
> *how much for the chrome parts i want them
> *


WHICH ONES??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

money is sent. you should have it soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 17 2009, 09:48 PM~14222854
> *money is sent. you should have it soon. :biggrin:
> *


aighty thanks homie... custom frame and down crown SOLD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

so homie is this frame ready for paint or does itt need sanding?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 17 2009, 10:30 PM~14223437
> *so homie is this frame ready for paint or does itt need sanding?
> *


it needs new body filler,sanding,etc...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

body filer,sanding,.. make list please. im going to try for a member ship with rollerz only and need atleast one bike done. :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 17 2009, 11:20 PM~14224098
> *body filer,sanding,.. make list please. im going to try for a member ship with rollerz only and need atleast one bike done. :biggrin:
> *


basically thats it, body filler,sand paper,etc...


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 17 2009, 12:29 PM~14217271
> *TRIKE KIT,CUSTOM FRAME,CONT KIT AND DOWN CROWN ALL PENDING  BY DIFFERENT BUYERS!!!
> *



FRAME AND DOWN CROWN SOLD!!! IF YOU HIT ME UP FOR THE TRIKE KIT OR CONT. KIT LET ME KNOW IF YOU SENT OUT THE MONEY...


----------



## vicmarcos

be sending $ out tomarrow...for the trike kit


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 18 2009, 09:15 PM~14233473
> *be sending $ out tomarrow...for the trike kit
> *



AIGHTY MAN WHEN U SEND IT OUT HIT ME UP IN A PM


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 8 2009, 03:11 PM~14129218
> *parts still forsale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted seat trim-sold
> twisted sissybar-sold
> pedals-sold
> frame-payment pending
> cont.kit W/rim-$35.00+ship
> twisted rims-$80.00+ship obo
> gangster mufflers-$10.00+ship
> fender braces(4)-$15.00+ship
> fork with crown-$25.00+ship
> sterring wheel-$15.00+ship
> stuff is a lil dirty in pics but clean up nice.need this stuff gone asap.
> *


just received the frame and already dropped it off at the paint shop..


----------



## Low-Life09

TTT


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 17 2009, 09:48 PM~14222854
> *money is sent. you should have it soon. :biggrin:
> *


YO HOMIE BEING THAT YOU WERE UP FRONT AND DIDNT BULLSHIT ME OR ANYTHING I HOOKED YOU UP, I KNOCKED OFF 99% OF THE BODY FILLER AND ADDED A FEW MORE WELDS FOR YOU :biggrin: 




















:thumbsup:


----------



## Low-Life09

:biggrin: THESE CAME OFF MY SCHWINN STINGRAY, RIMS THROW ME AN OFFER...  









:biggrin: CUSTOM FRAME $50.00 SHIPPED (I WILL ALSO KNOCK OFF ALL THE BONDO)









:biggrin: CUSTOM FIBERGLASS FRAME $40.00 SHIPPED


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 20 2009, 12:12 PM~14247070
> *:biggrin: THESE CAME OFF MY SCHWINN STINGRAY, RIMS THROW ME AN OFFER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


show pics of the hub homie on both


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 20 2009, 01:47 PM~14247685
> *show pics of the hub homie on both
> *


THERE ALITTLE DIRTY, THEY CAN CLEAN UP REAL NICE...


----------



## Low-Life09

TTT


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 20 2009, 11:12 AM~14247070
> *:biggrin: THESE CAME OFF MY SCHWINN STINGRAY, RIMS THROW ME AN OFFER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: CUSTOM FRAME $50.00 SHIPPED (I WILL ALSO KNOCK OFF ALL THE BONDO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: CUSTOM FIBERGLASS FRAME $40.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how come u dont finish those frames :uh:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by ogkils85_@Jun 20 2009, 10:48 PM~14250332
> *how come u dont finish those frames :uh:
> *


BECAUSE I HAVE ALOT OF FRAMES, THOSE WERE OLD PROJECTS...SO IM JUST GOING TO SELL THEM NOW...


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 21 2009, 12:06 AM~14250461
> *BECAUSE I HAVE ALOT OF FRAMES, THOSE WERE OLD PROJECTS...SO IM JUST GOING TO SELL THEM NOW...
> *


wat other frames u got a la venta homie?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Jun 20 2009, 11:08 PM~14250477
> *wat other frames u got a la venta homie?
> *


THOSE ARE THE ONLY 2 IM SELLING RITE NOW...I HAVE 2 OTHER CUSTOM ONES IM USING AND I HAD 2 OTHERS I JUST SOLD THIS WEEK...


----------



## Low-Life09

AND WHOEVER BUYS THE FRAMES I CAN ALSO ADD MODS TO,ETC...I ALSO MAKE CUSTOM PARTS...


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 21 2009, 12:09 AM~14250482
> *THOSE ARE THE ONLY 2 IM SELLING RITE NOW...I HAVE 2 OTHER CUSTOM ONES IM USING AND I HAD 2 OTHERS I JUST SOLD THIS WEEK...
> *


orrale , let me know ay si tienes despues!


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 20 2009, 12:12 PM~14247070
> *:biggrin: THESE CAME OFF MY SCHWINN STINGRAY, RIMS THROW ME AN OFFER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: CUSTOM FRAME $50.00 SHIPPED (I WILL ALSO KNOCK OFF ALL THE BONDO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: CUSTOM FIBERGLASS FRAME $40.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

THESE HAVE TO GO FAST ALL THREE RIMS AND TIRES $90 SHIPPED


----------



## josmith213

what are the sizes?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by josmith213_@Jun 22 2009, 08:45 PM~14266402
> *what are the sizes?
> *


16''


----------



## josmith213

ekk, a lil small for what im doin but may pick them up if they are still here next week. thanks


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by josmith213_@Jun 22 2009, 08:52 PM~14266455
> *ekk, a lil small for what im doin but may pick them up if they are still here next week. thanks
> *


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 20 2009, 09:16 PM~14250527
> *AND WHOEVER BUYS THE FRAMES I CAN ALSO ADD MODS TO,ETC...I ALSO MAKE CUSTOM PARTS...
> *


what size is the bmx frame?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jun 23 2009, 09:39 AM~14271152
> *what size is the bmx frame?
> *


20'' :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jun 23 2009, 09:39 AM~14271152
> *what size is the bmx frame?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14242862


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

anybody got a chopper fork they wanna get rid of? maybe a few 26" parts?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 23 2009, 11:00 AM~14271781
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14242862
> *


 :0 THANKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 23 2009, 11:00 AM~14271781
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14242862
> *


x2 what I was about to say


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 22 2009, 05:18 PM~14264186
> *THESE HAVE TO GO FAST ALL THREE RIMS AND TIRES $90 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fusion1320

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 23 2009, 10:41 AM~14272598
> *anybody got a chopper fork they wanna get rid of?  maybe a few 26" parts?
> *


I got 26 inch. Straight fork bars


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Jun 23 2009, 05:55 PM~14275627
> *I got 26 inch. Straight fork bars
> *


im looking for another set of these.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 23 2009, 03:45 PM~14276076
> *im looking for another set of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chopper forks i got sum


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 23 2009, 11:14 PM~14278886
> *chopper forks i got sum
> *


send me some pics. i gotta see if you got the ones im looking for. no b.s.


----------



## syked1

ive been playin around on Autocad and have came up with a complete set of parts that i am offering to any who may want them for sale or trade: Forks, sissybars(2 different mounting styles), crown, steering wheel, & conti-kit( 2 kinds of "4 bars") - gonna add pedals, fender braces, and handlebars eventually or add yr own:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 24 2009, 11:14 AM~14284057
> *send me some pics.  i gotta see if you got the ones im looking for.  no b.s.
> *


alright i'll snap sum pics


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 22 2009, 05:18 PM~14264186
> *THESE HAVE TO GO FAST ALL THREE RIMS AND TIRES $90 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know some one who needs these. :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 03:02 AM~14303249
> *I know some one who needs these. :biggrin:
> *


well lmk if he does i need to sell them


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 4 2009, 11:04 AM~14093276
> *EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the trike send me a pm if you still have it


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Jun 16 2009, 12:30 AM~14203314
> *can anyone tell me what this is worth? my homie is trying 2 sell it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does he still have this send me a pm


----------



## Low-Life09

DOES ANYBODY HAVE SQUARE TWISTED PEDALS OR FENDER BRACES FOR SALE OR TRADE???


----------



## Low-Life09

***STILL FOR SALE, HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS ASAP!!!! :biggrin: 

***TRIKE KIT









***GOLD AND CHROME LACED 16'' FOR CONT. KIT

















***SCHWINN PARTS

























***GOLD RIM









***FLAT TWISTED CONT.KIT


----------



## Low-Life09

:biggrin: THESE CAME OFF MY SCHWINN STINGRAY, RIMS THROW ME AN OFFER...  









:biggrin: CUSTOM FRAME $45.00 SHIPPED (I WILL ALSO KNOCK OFF ALL THE BONDO)









:biggrin: CUSTOM FIBERGLASS FRAME $40.00 SHIPPED


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 20 2009, 09:53 AM~14246957
> *YO HOMIE BEING THAT YOU WERE UP FRONT AND DIDNT BULLSHIT ME OR ANYTHING I HOOKED YOU UP, I KNOCKED OFF 99% OF THE BODY FILLER AND ADDED A FEW MORE WELDS FOR YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanx man i appreciat it. ill deffinetly buy from u again in the futur.


----------



## TonyO

Not mine and not a bike but meh 


http://sierravista.craigslist.org/cto/1217606357.html


----------



## bigshod




----------



## TonyO

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...alenotsupported

Ebay Item number: 250457408936

Not mine but pretty bad ass looking truck done by Candyman, never shown :0


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 30 2009, 11:09 AM~14340631
> ****STILL FOR SALE, HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS ASAP!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ***TRIKE KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***GOLD AND CHROME LACED 16'' FOR CONT. KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***SCHWINN PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***GOLD RIM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***FLAT TWISTED CONT.KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was wondering the tracking # on that trike kit i bought?? get back at me asap thanks


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jul 1 2009, 12:09 PM~14351041
> *thanx man i appreciat it. ill deffinetly buy from u again in the futur.
> *


IM SENDING OUT THE FRAME 2MORROW HOMIE (THURSDAY) SORRY FOR THE DELAY I COULDNT FIND A BIG BOX ANY WHERE HAHAHA...


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 8 2009, 09:55 PM~14417311
> *i was wondering the tracking # on that trike kit i bought?? get back at me asap  thanks
> *


WHEN DID U SEND PAYMENT?? BECAUSE I NEVER GOT IT YET...


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 8 2009, 08:08 PM~14417458
> *WHEN DID U SEND PAYMENT?? BECAUSE I NEVER GOT IT YET...
> *


I SENT THAT ON FRIDAY BY MONEY GRAM HOMIE.. LET ME WHATS UP.. HAVE U BEEN TO A STORE TO CHECK INTO IT ??? I SENT U THE REF.# TAHT U NEED TO PICK IT UP U JUST NEED TO GO GET IT... I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MONEY GRAM AND ITS STILL WAITING FOR U TO PICK UP..... SO GO GET UR MONEY HOMIE..


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 8 2009, 11:25 PM~14418566
> *I SENT THAT ON FRIDAY BY MONEY GRAM  HOMIE.. LET ME WHATS UP.. HAVE U BEEN TO A STORE TO CHECK INTO IT  ??? I SENT U THE REF.# TAHT U NEED TO PICK IT UP U JUST NEED TO GO GET IT...  I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MONEY GRAM AND ITS STILL WAITING FOR U TO PICK UP..... SO GO GET UR MONEY HOMIE..
> *


oh aighty homie my fault, i thought you were sending a money order...where do i go for it??


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 8 2009, 09:48 PM~14418886
> *oh aighty homie my fault, i thought you were sending a money order...where do i go for it??
> *


CALL 1800-666-3947 AND THEY SHOULD BE BLE TO LET U KNOW ALL THE PLACES U CAN GO PROBLEY WALMART WOULD BE THE BEST IF U R CLOSE TO ONE..


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 8 2009, 09:48 PM~14418886
> *oh aighty homie my fault, i thought you were sending a money order...where do i go for it??
> *


so have u went out and picked ur $$ yet.. ??


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 9 2009, 05:09 PM~14426116
> *so have u went out and picked ur $$ yet.. ??
> *


NOT YET HOMIE, ILL DO IT 2MORROW, I HAD TO GO TO COLLEGE 2DAY TO FILL OUT FORMS...


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 8 2009, 10:07 PM~14417445
> *IM SENDING OUT THE FRAME 2MORROW HOMIE (THURSDAY) SORRY FOR THE DELAY I COULDNT FIND A BIG BOX ANY WHERE HAHAHA...
> *


AIGHTY HOMIE I SENT OUT YOUR FRAME AND DOWN CROWN 2DAY, LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 9 2009, 03:21 PM~14426287
> *AIGHTY HOMIE I SENT OUT YOUR FRAME AND DOWN CROWN 2DAY, LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET IT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


na i didn't buy no frame i bought the trike kit......


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 9 2009, 07:25 PM~14428618
> *na i didn't buy no frame i bought the trike kit......
> *


sorry i think i was reading someone elses message... :uh:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 9 2009, 09:25 PM~14428618
> *na i didn't buy no frame i bought the trike kit......
> *


lol i was talking to chaos91


----------



## madrigalkustoms

I'm looking for some nice 20" wheels. for a really good price. pm me. need quick for relay for life bike. thank you for your time.


----------



## Low-Life09

FLAT TWISTED CONT.KIT











***SOLD*** :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FOR SALE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=ON-DA-LOW+PREZ


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FOR SALE OR TRADE 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=ON-DA-LOW+PREZ


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

FOR SALE
BRAND NEW TURN TABLE MOTOR......75 SHIPPED OBO 
2 TWISTED MUFFELERS.....25 SHIPPED


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 8 2009, 03:11 PM~14129218
> *parts still forsale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted seat trim-sold
> twisted sissybar-sold
> pedals-sold
> frame-sold
> cont.kit W/rim-$35.00+ship
> twisted rims-sold
> gangster mufflers-$10.00+ship
> fender braces(4)-$15.00+ship
> fork with crown-$25.00+ship
> sterring wheel-$15.00+ship
> stuff is a lil dirty in pics but clean up nice.need this stuff gone asap.
> *


throw me offers


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jul 12 2009, 10:07 PM~14453602
> *throw me offers
> *


pm sent


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ANY 0NE GOT A 68 SCHWINN 20''BOYS FRAME!!NEED ONE WILl PAY ASKING PRICE!!


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 12 2009, 10:19 PM~14453744
> *pm sent
> *


lets do this.ill let you kno the total today


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jul 12 2009, 10:07 PM~14453602
> *throw me offers
> *



:twak: You never returned any of my pm's.


----------



## Low-Life09

***TRIKE KIT









SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

let me know when u send it out


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 12 2009, 11:06 AM~14170088
> *I got this forsale. $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sold!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jul 12 2009, 10:07 PM~14453602
> *throw me offers
> *


u still got the fork with the crown???


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

16'' SCHWINN S-7 RIMS WITH SCHWINN VINTAGE TIRES (USED BUT HOLD AIR)
FOR SALE OR TRADE 
PICS ARE OLD BUT THATS HOW THEY LOOK


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*OR IF SOME ONE HAS ALL THREE 16X3/4 SCHWINN W/W LMK WTB *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*THROW OFFERS ON ALL THREE FRAMES NEED THEM GONE*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey low-life09. got the frame and down crown.

here r so pics.





































just need the parts from poor boys. then i can plan on new paint,body filer and sanding.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jul 17 2009, 07:06 PM~14506862
> *hey low-life09. got the frame and down crown.
> 
> here r so pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need the parts from poor boys. then i can plan on new paint,body filer and sanding.
> *



NICE HOMIE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

coolcool


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

cool cool


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

later ill havta get some white walls.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 10 2009, 06:09 AM~14432143
> *lol i was talking to chaos91
> *


hey did u ever find a box for that trike kit or what??? get back at me homie...


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*black schwinn frame and trike kit special $$180 shipped for both*


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE

alright homies am new at this but i really need help i need a continental kit a flat twisted steering wheel and a trike kit please get back at me i will really appreciate it   





J.F.


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 17 2009, 12:21 PM~14504301
> *u still got the fork with the crown???
> *


yea i still got it.25+shipping


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 21 2009, 09:28 PM~14542881
> *black schwinn frame and trike kit  special $$180 shipped for both
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Not mine but Looks clean 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/bik/1289235136.html


----------



## Clown Confusion

its nice but not the price 700 could by u a car


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jul 25 2009, 05:11 PM~14580663
> *yea i still got it.25+shipping
> *


OK I TAKE EM


----------



## MTX686

does anyone have a used trike kit for sale? it can have dents, painted crappy, scratches anything. im looking to spend under 100 $


----------



## thomy205

for sale $500 ObO




























I'LL EVEN TOSS IT THE CHROME FRAME NO COST


----------



## Raguness

Not mine but sheck it out.

Craigslist PHX


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 28 2009, 10:23 PM~14609678
> *Not mine but sheck it out.
> 
> Craigslist PHX
> *


MAYBE THE PELON COMES WITH IT :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

4 SCHWINN FRAMES FOR SALE ALL 4 FOR 230 SHIPPED


1968 FAIRLADY
1975 JR. STINGRAY
1974 SCHWINN STINGRAY
1982 PIXIE


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 28 2009, 08:38 PM~14609849
> *4 SCHWINN FRAMES FOR SALE ALL 4 FOR 230 SHIPPED
> 1968 FAIRLADY
> 1975 JR. STINGRAY
> 1974 SCHWINN STINGRAY
> 1982 PIXIE
> *


Got any pics's of the Jr. Stingray? If it's in good shape are you willing to sell it by it's self? If so I'm calling dibs


----------



## vicmarcos

HEY LOWLIFE DID U EVER SEND OUT MY TRIKE KIT YET ITS BEEN ALONG TIME SINCE U SAID U WERE SHIPPING IT NOW..... U GOT UR MONEY A LONG ASS TIME AGO SO LET ME KNOW WHATS UP :angry:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 29 2009, 01:22 PM~14616010
> *HEY LOWLIFE DID U EVER SEND OUT MY TRIKE KIT YET ITS BEEN ALONG TIME SINCE U SAID U WERE SHIPPING IT NOW..... U GOT UR MONEY A LONG ASS TIME AGO SO LET ME KNOW WHATS UP :angry:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## vicmarcos

Low Life 09 where u been i see u get on here but still no response from u about when u sending my trike kit now u said last week for u were sending it out by friday last friday and still i havent heard from u.....u said u gave me ur word that u would ship it out this friday .....so then if u sent it why cant u answer my messages ive been sending u ..... this is getting kind of old now and im starting to lose my cool waiting on u.... i mean dammm i 'm trying to give u the benfit of dought here i don't wanta say to everyone on here not to ever buy shit from u again because u don't deleiver... so whats up u sending it or not :angry: :dunno:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 31 2009, 02:36 AM~14635729
> *wassup guys im doin up my car but i need some feds to get it started so im parting out my bike. none of the parts were ever riden on...just for show and accessories. i dont want what i paid for but all stuff is in good condition. i will be at corona car/bike show this sunday with the stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10
> hit me up with offers   i also got the "Cutie Pie" bike if you have seen it...ill put pics later
> *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 1 2009, 10:41 AM~14646036
> *almost forgot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vicmarcos

and still no responce from lowlife09


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 2 2009, 11:01 PM~14656816
> *and still no responce from lowlife09
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 1 2009, 12:47 PM~14646380
> *Low Life 09 where u been i see u get on here but still no response from u about when u sending my trike kit  now u said last week for u were sending it out by friday last friday and still i havent heard from u.....u said u gave me ur word that u would ship it out this friday .....so then if u sent it why cant u answer my messages ive been sending u ..... this is getting kind of old now and im starting to lose my cool waiting on u.... i mean dammm i 'm trying to give u the benfit of dought here i don't wanta say to everyone on here not to ever buy shit from u again  because u don't deleiver... so whats up u sending it or not :angry:  :dunno:
> *


I GAVE YOU MY WORD AND I DID SHIP IT OUT FRIDAY!!! BUT LIKE I TOLD YOU IN A MESSAGE I HAVE A BIZ TO RUN AND IM ALWAYS OUT OF TOWN SO YES, YOU WILL GET YOUR TRIKE KIT IN A FEW DAYS... AND FOR SA ROLLERZ LMFAO YOUR A JOKE...


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 3 2009, 01:01 AM~14656816
> *and still no responce from lowlife09
> *


AND I DO APOLOGIZE FOR THE WAIT HOMIE...MY FAULT...BUT I WOULD NEVER DICK ANYBODY OVER..THATS FOR SCUMBAGS!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i got some 26 in ape hanger handle bars for sale. pretty much brand new. i bought them from a store for a bike that i never finished so i didnt use them

ill let anyone have them for 15 bucks. shit if yo get them soon ill give em to u for 10

they are just taking up space


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 3 2009, 10:40 PM~14667765
> *i got some 26 in ape hanger handle bars for sale. pretty much brand new. i bought them from a store for a bike that i never finished so i didnt use them
> 
> ill let anyone have them for 15 bucks. shit if yo get them soon ill give em to u for 10
> 
> they are just taking up space
> *


shipped to 96022???


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 3 2009, 09:56 PM~14667184
> *I GAVE YOU MY WORD AND I DID SHIP IT OUT FRIDAY!!! BUT LIKE I TOLD YOU IN A MESSAGE I HAVE A BIZ TO RUN AND IM ALWAYS OUT OF TOWN SO YES, YOU WILL GET YOUR TRIKE KIT IN A FEW DAYS... AND FOR SA ROLLERZ LMFAO YOUR A JOKE...
> *


thats cool ....i understand u getting bussy.... i was just getting worried when i saw u had been online and not answering my pm's ....thats not cool... so i'll let u know when i get then...


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 4 2009, 12:11 PM~14670873
> *thats cool ....i understand u getting bussy.... i was just getting worried when i saw u had been online and not answering my pm's ....thats not cool... so i'll let u know when i get then...
> *


aighty man cool cool


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 3 2009, 09:56 PM~14667184
> *I GAVE YOU MY WORD AND I DID SHIP IT OUT FRIDAY!!! BUT LIKE I TOLD YOU IN A MESSAGE I HAVE A BIZ TO RUN AND IM ALWAYS OUT OF TOWN SO YES, YOU WILL GET YOUR TRIKE KIT IN A FEW DAYS... AND FOR SA ROLLERZ LMFAO YOUR A JOKE...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
have a nice day


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin:


----------



## djgooch

Sissy Bar for Sale!! $60.00 Plus Shipping!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jul 25 2009, 05:11 PM~14580663
> *yea i still got it.25+shipping
> *


HEY PM ME UR ADDRESS SO I CAN SEND U THE MONEY


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 3 2009, 10:40 PM~14667765
> *i got some 26 in ape hanger handle bars for sale. pretty much brand new. i bought them from a store for a bike that i never finished so i didnt use them
> 
> ill let anyone have them for 15 bucks. shit if yo get them soon ill give em to u for 10
> 
> they are just taking up space
> *


i'll get them if u check out ur pms.and get back at me....


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 3 2009, 09:56 PM~14667184
> *I GAVE YOU MY WORD AND I DID SHIP IT OUT FRIDAY!!! BUT LIKE I TOLD YOU IN A MESSAGE I HAVE A BIZ TO RUN AND IM ALWAYS OUT OF TOWN SO YES, YOU WILL GET YOUR TRIKE KIT IN A FEW DAYS... AND FOR SA ROLLERZ LMFAO YOUR A JOKE...
> *


did u get a tracking # on the shippment and do u know when it should get here .... like 7-10 days or something like that???let me know


----------



## BIG ANDREW

FOR SALE


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 6 2009, 07:51 AM~14691916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE
> *


price??


----------



## BIG ANDREW

best offer


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 6 2009, 07:51 AM~14691916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE
> *


HEY HOMIE...WUT U LOOKING FOR?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> HEY HOMIE...WUT U LOOKING FOR?
> supp im trying to get rid of my bike


----------



## Fleetangel

> HEY HOMIE...WUT U LOOKING FOR?
> supp im trying to get rid of my bike
> 
> 
> 
> SALE IT AT THE SHOW ON THE 23RD
Click to expand...


----------



## bones8808

want to build one mo need a 26" frame 
let me see wat ya got


----------



## schwinn1966

_Schwinn Speedometer $50
Cable measures 17" long_





























:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 7 2009, 05:53 PM~14705955
> *Schwinn Speedometer  $50
> Cable measures 17" long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 7 2009, 02:53 PM~14705955
> *Schwinn Speedometer  $50
> Cable measures 17" long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Aug 7 2009, 04:57 PM~14705988-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-i_make_metal_art_@Aug 7 2009, 05:01 PM~14706012
> *x2  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


does mean that you guys are interested?
:0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 7 2009, 05:59 PM~14707214
> *does mean that you guys are interested?
> :0
> *


is it $50+shipping or $50 including shipping?


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

any radio flyer 10 in. parts?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by R.O. ROady_@Aug 7 2009, 06:27 PM~14707401
> *any radio flyer 10 in. parts?
> *


what do you need?


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

fenders, seat and bell. maybe even forks? wut u got?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by R.O. ROady_@Aug 7 2009, 08:27 PM~14707401
> *any radio flyer 10 in. parts?
> *


what do u need?


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

read the post above


----------



## bones8808

wats this worth


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

nothing. give it to me, i'll throw it away for you :|


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by R.O. ROady_@Aug 7 2009, 06:29 PM~14707416
> *fenders, seat and bell. maybe even forks? wut u got?
> *


well i got two of everything for 10" radio flyers, i need the fenders tho but make offer on the seat, bell, and forks if you want. pm me.


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by R.O. ROady_@Aug 7 2009, 09:38 PM~14707488
> *nothing. give it to me, i'll throw it away for you  :|
> *


LOL I took two frame today for scrap they just wasting space but kept one planning on building it all over again.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 7 2009, 08:27 PM~14707399
> *is it $50+shipping or $50 including shipping?
> *


shippin extra


----------



## vicmarcos

hey LOW LIFE09 thanks a lot homie i received the trike kit today :biggrin: 


and Losbter87 thanks for the rims i received them as well today


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 8 2009, 05:56 PM~14712710
> *hey LOW LIFE09  thanks a lot homie i received the trike kit today :biggrin:
> and Losbter87 thanks for the rims i received them as well today
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 8 2009, 03:56 PM~14712710
> *hey LOW LIFE09  thanks a lot homie i received the trike kit today :biggrin:
> and Losbter87 thanks for the rims i received them as well today
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 7 2009, 08:30 PM~14707425
> *what do u need?
> *



SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

12" CantileverFrame FOR SALE
PM me if interested




















:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 14 2009, 04:00 AM~14762176
> *12" CantileverFrame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2009, 07:15 PM~14762331
> *nice
> *


It's For Sale!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey fellas. back again, im looking for 1979 shwinn sting ray head set and bottem brackets for my project. LMK


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 13 2009, 08:38 PM~14762595
> *hey fellas. back again, im looking for 1979 shwinn sting ray head set and bottem brackets for my project.  LMK
> *


AYYY HOMIE I HAVE ALOT OF THE ORIGINAL PARTS FROM THAT BIKE, LET ME KNOW IF U NEED ANYTHING


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

yea man. gotta get those brackets to steady my bike. and instale my crank. pm me with the list of parts you got and ill talk with my moms about paying ya.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

i also got some extra parts i am selling. 

china handle bars.
lowrider goose neck
classic white grips.
72 spoke bmx type rims
think i got more but hafta post rest tomarrow. l m k if interested.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

got a whole box of parts from old friend for washing his car. 

china handle bars









white classic grips,26'' inch beach cruser seat (nerve),20''inch crank with sproket(looks like it needs a die to the right side),24'' or 26''inch crank and sproket,old light bracket,20''inch regular down crown,24''or26''inch chain(sorry no link),rear wheel break coaster.



















before shot of chrome rim









after shot of chrome rim. (rim can be plated,painted or powder coated. rim has some small rust around spokes , but i got most of the rust and greas off. rim for show only,riding not recammended)
24 spoke fan wheel.









72 spoke bmx type rims.









1 screew goose neck(small damage near bolt hole)









bent twisted sissy bars( minor chips on the bottem and some small scatches on top)










bullet light regular.( lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.


















dice valve caps and pedles. they both fit the 20''crank. you pick the pair you want to buy and the other pair ill put on my bike.


















some of the parts have never been used.the former owner said. 
shoot me some offers if you interested. need gone ASAP.
pm me/ LMK


----------



## Copernicus

How much for the nirve seat?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

25 + shipping and handleing.( seats never been used.)


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

do u more pics of the right side peddals


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

here are the best pics i could get.



















EVEYTHINGS FOR SALE OR TRADE.


----------



## fusion1320

Price on sissy bar


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 14 2009, 04:29 PM~14772319
> *FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> got a whole box of parts from old friend for  washing his car.
> 
> china handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white classic grips,26'' inch beach cruser seat (nerve),20''inch crank with sproket(looks like it needs a die to the right side),24'' or 26''inch crank and sproket,old light bracket,20''inch regular down crown,24''or26''inch chain(sorry no link),rear wheel break coaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before shot of chrome rim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after shot of chrome rim. (rim can be plated,painted or powder coated. rim has some small rust around spokes , but i got most of the rust and greas off. rim for show only,riding not recammended)
> 24 spoke fan wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 spoke bmx type rims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 screew goose neck(small damage near bolt hole)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bent twisted sissy bars( minor chips on the bottem and some small scatches on top)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullet light regular.( lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dice valve caps and pedles. they both fit the 20''crank. you pick the pair you want to buy and the other pair ill put on my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of the parts have never been used.the former owner said.
> shoot me some offers if you interested.  need gone ASAP.
> pm me/ LMK
> *


how much for the seat?


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 13 2009, 06:16 PM~14762339
> *It's For Sale!
> *


how much for the frame?


----------



## majestics delano

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 14 2009, 09:07 PM~14774270
> *how much for the frame?
> *


HE WANTS 70


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms+Aug 14 2009, 10:07 PM~14774270-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the frame?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as i told him in a pm $75... includes frame, OG sprocket, cranks, headset, bottom bracket (cups) and seat post.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-majestics delano_@Aug 14 2009, 10:09 PM~14774284
> *HE WANTS 70
> *


 :nono:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

LOW RIDER BIKE...HYDRUALIC PUMP FOR SALE ..I HAD IT FOR A FEW YRS NOW..NOT SHURE ON HOW TO POST PICS ,,WILL TRY TO PUT SOME BY THIS SUNDAY..IT HAS A CUSTOM CLEAR TANK,,,,LOOKING FOR BEST OFFER AND LOCAL PICKUP,,,LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO,,,OCEANSIDE,,, POST YOUR OFFERS OR TRADES,..PEDDAL CAR,,,CAR STEREO,,,,,OR POST WHAT U GUT ,,U NEVER KNOW.. :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*SCHWINN FRAME FOR SALE* 



*ONLY THE FRAME*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 15 2009, 10:46 AM~14776611
> *SCHWINN FRAME FOR SALE
> ONLY THE FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FRAME COME WITH A CHROME CHAIN GUARD OBVIOUSLY ITS GONNA NEED PAINT

*$140 SHIPPED *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*ALSO HAVE 1 20'' 144 SPOKE RIM NEW THROW ME AN OFFER ON THIS ONE GOOD FOE A SPARE OR FOR A TRIKE NO RUST OR ANYTHING RIM IS CLEAN THROW OFFER PLUS SHIPPIN*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ+Aug 14 2009, 05:00 PM~14772584-->
> 
> 
> 
> do u  more pics of the right side peddals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmk if u interested bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 08:22 PM~14773845
> *Price on sissy bar
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-madrigalkustoms_@Aug 14 2009, 09:06 PM~14774258
> *how much for the seat?
> *


make me offers. +s&h costs. im sure we can work somthing out.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 14 2009, 09:07 PM~14774270
> *how much for the frame?
> *



another 1 :0


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

here is a addition to what im selling.




























dude left the bike in front of my house last month. waited to see if he'd come back and he never did. unsure what type of frame it is. 

FOR SALE OR TRADE. 35$ OBO NO JOKERS PLEASE!!!


----------



## POISON 831

FOR SALE $150 ENGRAVED BY RIPSTA 2 TONE


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 17 2009, 10:52 PM~14800877
> *FOR SALE $150 ENGRAVED BY RIPSTA 2 TONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 17 2009, 11:12 PM~14801045
> *sold
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Aug 15 2009, 12:19 AM~14775485
> *LOW RIDER BIKE...HYDRUALIC PUMP FOR SALE ..I HAD IT FOR A FEW YRS NOW..NOT SHURE ON HOW TO POST PICS ,,WILL TRY TO PUT SOME BY THIS SUNDAY..IT HAS A CUSTOM CLEAR TANK,,,,LOOKING FOR BEST OFFER AND LOCAL PICKUP,,,LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO,,,OCEANSIDE,,, POST YOUR OFFERS OR TRADES,..PEDDAL CAR,,,CAR STEREO,,,,,OR  POST WHAT U GUT ,,U NEVER KNOW.. :0
> *


let see the set up.???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 17 2009, 11:52 PM~14800877
> *FOR SALE $150 ENGRAVED BY RIPSTA 2 TONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAS THAT THE CUSTOM FORK STEM


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 18 2009, 12:29 AM~14801625
> *WAS THAT THE CUSTOM FORK STEM
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 17 2009, 10:12 PM~14801045
> *sold
> *


lucky!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

got a whole box of parts from old friend for  washing his car. 

china handle bars 10$+shipping 









white classic grips 4$,26'' inch beach cruser seat 25$+shipping (nerve),20''inch crank with sproket 5$(looks like it needs a die to the right side),24'' or 26''inch crank and sproket 5$ each or 10$ for both,old light bracket 5$,20''inch regular down crown 5$,24''or26''inch chain 5$(sorry no link),rear wheel break coaster 3$.




















after shot of chrome rim. (rim can be plated,painted or powder coated. rim has some small rust around spokes , but i got most of the rust and greas off. rim for show only,riding not recammended)
24 spoke fan wheel.25$ O.B.O.









72 spoke bmx type rims.20$ O.B.O.









1 screew goose neck 5$(small damage near bolt hole)









bent twisted sissy bars 25$O.B.O.( minor chips on the bottem and some small scatches on top)










bullet light regular5$.( lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.


















dice valve caps will go with or without bmx rims and pedles 5$ . they both fit the 20''crank. you pick the pair you want to buy and the other pair ill put on my bike.


















some of the parts have never been used.the former owner said. 
shoot me some offers if you interested.  need gone ASAP.
pm me/ LMK


STILL FOR SALE OR TRADE!!!!! LMK


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> got a whole box of parts from old friend for  washing his car.
> 
> china handle bars 10$+shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white classic grips 4$,26'' inch beach cruser seat 25$+shipping (nerve),20''inch crank with sproket 5$(looks like it needs a die to the right side),24'' or 26''inch crank and sproket 5$ each or 10$ for both,old light bracket 5$,20''inch regular down crown 5$,24''or26''inch chain 5$(sorry no link),rear wheel break coaster 3$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after shot of chrome rim. (rim can be plated,painted or powder coated. rim has some small rust around spokes , but i got most of the rust and greas off. rim for show only,riding not recammended)
> 24 spoke fan wheel.25$ O.B.O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 spoke bmx type rims.20$ O.B.O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 screew goose neck 5$(small damage near bolt hole)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bent twisted sissy bars 25$O.B.O.( minor chips on the bottem and some small scatches on top)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullet light regular5$.( lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dice valve caps will go with or without bmx rims and pedles 5$ . they both fit the 20''crank. you pick the pair you want to buy and the other pair ill put on my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of the parts have never been used.the former owner said.
> shoot me some offers if you interested.  need gone ASAP.
> pm me/ LMK
> 
> here is a addition to what im selling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude left the bike in front of my house last month. waited to see if he'd come back and he never did. unsure what type of frame it is.
> 
> FOR SALE OR TRADE. 35$ OBO NO JOKERS PLEASE!!!
> STILL FOR SALE OR TRADE.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

he left it there for a reason :0


----------



## syked1

I got air cylinders: 2" and 3" stroke single action
the 2" are Clippard (model: 17-2 SSR) and the 3" are Bimba(model: 093). Same shit different company single action so better for hopping. I have like 30x each one so dont be shy . All specs are on their respective web-sites such as length's diametres etc etc

$40 shipped to USA from Canada or less upon bulk order - i have about 30x each model

Bimba:









Clippard:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 17 2009, 11:58 PM~14801436
> *let see the set up.???
> *


SORRY HOMIE ..ILL POST PICTURES THIS WEEK FOR SHURE...


----------



## the poor boys

new chrome ducktail trike fender sets--$37-shipped


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 15 2009, 10:57 AM~14776651
> *FRAME COME WITH A CHROME CHAIN GUARD OBVIOUSLY ITS GONNA NEED PAINT
> 
> $140 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## bigshod




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 20 2009, 05:53 PM~14830152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY TRADES FOR THAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

<span style='color:green'>*You pay shipping.*[/u]


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

how much is shipping on a frame? ill take it .


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

IM STILL THINKING OF SELLIN MY BENDIX SCHWINN RIMS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 20 2009, 06:28 PM~14831095
> *how much is shipping on a frame? ill take it .
> *


bout 22 bucks


----------



## 817Lowrider

20 inch frame is in process of being given away. 48 hour grace period


----------



## 817Lowrider

Everything gone thanks


----------



## majestics delano

cool send u the money for the frame 2maro


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 20 2009, 03:17 PM~14830326
> *ANY TRADES FOR THAT
> *


what u got??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 03:55 PM~14831444
> *Everything gone thanks
> *


way to move chit!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> http://i29.tinypic.com/23su6w8.jpg[/img]
> 
> white classic grips 4$,20''inch crank with sproket 5$(looks like it needs a die to the right side),24'' or 26''inch crank and sproket 5$ each or 10$ for both,old light bracket 5$,20''inch regular down crown 5$,24''or26''inch chain 5$(sorry no link),rear wheel break coaster 3$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after shot of chrome rim. (rim can be plated,painted or powder coated. rim has some small rust around spokes , but i got most of the rust and greas off. rim for show only,riding not recammended)
> 24 spoke fan wheel.25$ O.B.O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 spoke bmx type rims.20$ O.B.O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 screew goose neck 5$(small damage near bolt hole)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bent twisted sissy bars 25$O.B.O.( minor chips on the bottem and some small scatches on top)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullet light regular5$.( lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dice valve caps will go with or without bmx rims and pedles 5$ . they both fit the 20''crank. you pick the pair you want to buy and the other pair ill put on my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of the parts have never been used.the former owner said.
> shoot me some offers if you interested.  need gone ASAP.
> pm me/ LMK
> 
> here is a addition to what im selling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude left the bike in front of my house last month. waited to see if he'd come back and he never did. unsure what type of frame it is.
> 
> FOR SALE OR TRADE. 25$ OBO NO JOKERS PLEASE!!!
> 
> 
> STILL FOR SALE
> 
> HANDLE BARS 10$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> WHITE CLASSIC GRIPS 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> 26''INCH BEACH CRUSER SEAT 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> 20'' CRANK AND SPROKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING (NEEDS DIE TO RIGHT SIDE)
> OLD LIGHT BRACKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> 20'' DOWN CROWN 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> 24 OR 26 INCH CHAIN (SORRY NO LINK) 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> REAR BREAK COASTER 3$
> 24 SPOKE FAN WHEEL 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING(HAS ALL ITS EXSTRA SPOKES)
> 72 SPOKE RIMS NEED PAINT OR PLATING 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> CHROME GOOSE NECK 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> CHROME BENT TWISTED SISSY BARS 15$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> BULLET LIGHT (lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.5$ O.B.O.
> PEDLES 5$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> 26'' INCH BIKE 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> 
> ALL FOR SALE OR TRADE.
> this post has been edited.


----------



## Copernicus

pm for seat


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

will part out bike parts. or first person with 25 + shipping. takes it. (the 26 inch bike that is)


----------



## 19stratus97

anyone looking for those schwinn spring seats? I have a few...


----------



## majestics delano

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 20 2009, 07:17 PM~14832857
> *anyone looking for those schwinn spring seats? I have a few...
> *


how much


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 20 2009, 07:17 PM~14832857
> *anyone looking for those schwinn spring seats? I have a few...
> *


POST PICS!


----------



## 19stratus97




----------



## Copernicus

26'' inch beach cruser seat 25$+shipping (nerve),

26''INCH BEACH CRUSER SEAT 10$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING


but now its 35$ + shipping.....I'm confused


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

ive gotta stop listening to family on how much i should sell my seat for. 
for get there prices.  

heres my sale price 20 +shipping. no higher! not too much lower.


----------



## Copernicus

That sound more like it. Let me know shiping and Ill paypal ya


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

dont do pay pal. only do checks and cashers checks.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

STILL FOR SALE

HANDLE BARS 10$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
WHITE CLASSIC GRIPS 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26''INCH BEACH CRUSER SEAT 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' CRANK AND SPROKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING (NEEDS DIE TO RIGHT SIDE)
OLD LIGHT BRACKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' DOWN CROWN 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
24 OR 26 INCH CHAIN (SORRY NO LINK) 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
REAR BREAK COASTER 3$
24 SPOKE FAN WHEEL 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING(HAS ALL ITS EXSTRA SPOKES)
72 SPOKE RIMS NEED PAINT OR PLATING 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
CHROME GOOSE NECK 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
CHROME BENT TWISTED SISSY BARS 15$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
BULLET LIGHT (lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.5$ O.B.O.
PEDLES 5$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26'' INCH BIKE 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING

ALL FOR SALE OR TRADE.
this post has been edited.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

sissy bars SOLD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1

I still have a couple of parts for sale if any one is intresed? I want $20 for the seat & $25 for the steering wheel chrome is still in good condition :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

1974 SCHWINN FRAME COME WITH A CHROME CHAIN GUARD OBVIOUSLY ITS GONNA NEED PAINT

*$140 SHIPPED IT ALSO COME WITH A HEADBADGE* 












































THIS FRAME HAS TO GO ITS TAKIN UP SPACE IN MY HOUSE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Aug 25 2009, 03:30 PM~14878012
> *I still have a couple of parts for sale if any one is intresed? I want $20 for the seat & $25 for the steering wheel chrome is still in good condition :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you still got the steering wheel? if so how much shipped to 86413 az? would you trade?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ive got alot of stock parts if anyone needs them cheap. one pair of square twisted forks, flat twist cont kit. gold 144 rims, chrome 144 rims etc. pm me if interested


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2009, 09:15 PM~14879610
> *ive got alot of stock parts if anyone needs them cheap. one pair of square twisted forks, flat twist cont kit. gold 144 rims, chrome 144 rims  etc. pm me if interested
> *


PM ME PICS OF FORKS AND CHROME RIMS HOMIE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 25 2009, 07:02 PM~14880144
> *PM ME PICS OF FORKS AND CHROME RIMS HOMIE
> *


ill post pics tomorrow when i go to the shop :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2009, 06:15 PM~14879610
> *ive got alot of stock parts if anyone needs them cheap. one pair of square twisted forks, flat twist cont kit. gold 144 rims, chrome 144 rims  etc. pm me if interested
> *


whats your prices on the rims?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 25 2009, 07:49 PM~14880710
> *whats your prices on the rims?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 78mc

I'm looking for the lil rubber parts that go on the lil tiger training wheel arms


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 25 2009, 05:14 PM~14878942
> *you still got the steering wheel? if so how much shipped to 86413 az?  would you trade?
> *


ya I still have it. on the Ups quote it said 13.00. na just getting rid of some extra parts I have


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

all needs to go asap cheap cheap prices :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 09:02 AM~14885688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all needs to go asap cheap cheap prices :0
> *


how much for the gold crown


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 26 2009, 09:05 AM~14885709
> *how much for the gold crown
> *


5 shipped


----------



## 68 CHEVY

how much for the first pair of twisted forks shipped


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Aug 26 2009, 09:31 AM~14885950
> *how much for the first pair of twisted forks shipped
> *


45 shipped square twided forks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

paypal ready :biggrin:


----------



## Copernicus

You happen to have a spare 20 inch frame layin around? I know it's a longshot but it never hurts to ask


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Copernicus_@Aug 26 2009, 10:15 AM~14886370
> *You happen to have a spare 20 inch frame layin around? I know it's a longshot but it never hurts to ask
> *


i have a few china frames. what do you need. im trying to get rid of all my bike stuff


----------



## Copernicus

A china is fine. I'm just lookin for a frame to do the bodywork on so preferably no chrome. Shoot me a pic and a price


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Copernicus_@Aug 26 2009, 10:22 AM~14886450
> *A china is fine. I'm just lookin for a frame to do the bodywork on so preferably no chrome. Shoot me a pic and a price
> *












60 shipped


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 12:20 PM~14886432
> *i have a few china frames. what do you need. im trying to get rid of all my bike stuff
> *


so you dont need that frame I was giving you?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 10:37 AM~14886631
> *so you dont need that frame I was giving you?
> *


yes sir i do already got some plans for it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 12:37 PM~14886636
> *yes sir i do  already got some plans for it
> *


ok. Ill knock out the skrits before I send it


----------



## Copernicus

Can I buy the forks as well and just get them both shipped?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Copernicus_@Aug 26 2009, 10:40 AM~14886659
> *Can I buy the forks as well and just get them both shipped?
> *


yes sir you can


----------



## Copernicus

mabey the wheels as well


----------



## Copernicus

Just shoot me a price


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Copernicus_@Aug 26 2009, 10:42 AM~14886677
> *Just shoot me a price
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ive got 3 pair of handle bars too


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 04:24 PM~14889461
> *ttt
> *


wat other parts do u have??
any rims?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 26 2009, 03:27 PM~14889502
> *wat other parts do u have??
> any rims?
> *


yep
chrome 144
gold 144
chrome 72 

what else you need?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 04:30 PM~14889526
> *yep
> chrome 144
> gold 144
> chrome 72
> 
> what else you need?
> *


how much for the chrome 144 freewheel??
fenders??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

chrome 144 no freewheel. 75
fenders 25 new
plus shipping


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 09:02 AM~14885688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all needs to go asap cheap cheap prices :0
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE GOLD RIMS?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2009, 03:42 PM~14889638
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE GOLD RIMS?
> *


150 shipped


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

PARTS FOR SALE 

TRIKE KIT $100 SHIPPED

























BLACK GOOD CONDITION SCHWINN FRAME AND GUARD 1973 $80 SHIPPED
































SCHWINN FRAME AND CHROME GUARD $140 SHIPPED

























TWISTED BIRDCAGE H/BARS $65 SHIPPED









BLUE SEAT $15 SHIPPED









SPRINT PHONE $200 SHIPPED 

















CHROME EXT. CROWN $20 SHIPPED









PURPLE SCHWINN FRAME $65 SHIPPED 
PIXIE FRAME AND CHAIN GUARD NOT SHOWN 30 SHIPPED
ALSO HAVE A 1968 FAIR LADY FOR $65 SHIPPED(NOT SHOWN)









*BRAND NEW NOS SCHWINN LIGHT $130 SHIPPED *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 09:02 AM~14885688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all needs to go asap cheap cheap prices :0
> *



whats your price on the gold mirrors,the 72 spoke rims and the fender bace sets and forks with double twisted fork bars? you selling thoughs fan wheels too? how many sets of fenders you got?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 26 2009, 07:36 PM~14892051
> *whats your price on the gold mirrors,the 72 spoke rims and the fender bace sets and forks with double twisted fork bars?  you selling thoughs fan wheels too? how many sets of fenders you got?
> *


mirrors 5
forks 40
72 rims 50
fans 100
braces 10


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

still for sale









$100 shipped


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 26 2009, 03:44 PM~14889670
> *PARTS FOR SALE
> 
> TRIKE KIT $100 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK GOOD CONDITION SCHWINN FRAME AND GUARD 1973  $80 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCHWINN FRAME AND CHROME GUARD $140 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWISTED BIRDCAGE H/BARS $65 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLUE SEAT $15 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRINT PHONE  $200 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHROME EXT. CROWN  $20 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURPLE SCHWINN FRAME $65 SHIPPED
> PIXIE FRAME AND CHAIN GUARD NOT SHOWN 30 SHIPPED
> ALSO HAVE A 1968 FAIR LADY FOR $65 SHIPPED(NOT SHOWN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW NOS SCHWINN LIGHT  $130 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU STILL GOT THAT NOS LIGHTS FOR SALE ?


----------



## D Twist

*Selling this seat if there is anyone interested (SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY!)
*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 09:02 AM~14885688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all needs to go asap cheap cheap prices :0
> *


make offers lets get this stuff to good use


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 27 2009, 11:08 AM~14898092
> *Selling this seat if there is anyone interested (SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a Bad Ass seat Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Aug 27 2009, 05:23 PM~14900883
> *Thats a Bad Ass seat Hommie :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks! ONE OF A KIND!!*


----------



## Clown Confusion

, the poor boys, sup


----------



## POISON 831

posting this up for the homie noah (mexica) if someone has any for sale hit him up


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 27 2009, 10:08 AM~14898092
> *Selling this seat if there is anyone interested (SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 27 2009, 07:15 PM~14903096
> *how much?
> *


if you have to ask you cant afford it.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 06:22 PM~14903191
> *if you have to ask you cant afford it.
> *


did i fucken ask u?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 27 2009, 07:24 PM~14903222
> *did i fucken ask u?
> *


oh im sorry sir. i didnt know your the boss of this public forum :uh:


----------



## Copernicus

Let's not start a holy war here. Everyone know D-Twist's shit is nice


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 06:28 PM~14903280
> *oh im sorry sir. i didnt know your the boss of this public forum :uh:
> *


U DONT EVEN KNOW ME SO Y U REPLYING TO MY SHIT? QUESTION WASNT MENT FOR U.. N PLUS U DONT KNOW WAT I CAN N CANT AFFORD


----------



## Copernicus

Every1 calm down....damn


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 27 2009, 07:35 PM~14903359
> *U DONT EVEN KNOW ME SO Y U REPLYING TO MY SHIT? QUESTION WASNT MENT FOR U.. N PLUS U DONT KNOW WAT I CAN N CANT AFFORD
> *


i said i was sorry king . we all know you got the best bike in the world. calm down. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 06:41 PM~14903438
> *i said i was sorry king . we all know you got the best bike in the world. calm down.  :biggrin:
> *


U AINT EVEN WORTH MY TIME I HEARD BOUT U PUTTING UR HEAD DOWN WHE NOAH PASSED BY U WITH HIS BELT HEARD U WOULDNT EVEN LOOK AT HIM TROUGHOUT THE SHOW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 27 2009, 07:45 PM~14903480
> *U AINT EVEN WORTH MY TIME I HEARD BOUT U PUTTING UR HEAD DOWN WHE NOAH PASSED BY U WITH HIS BELT HEARD U WOULDNT EVEN LOOK AT HIM TROUGHOUT THE SHOW
> *


i was standing right in front of him looking at his trike. no one said shit.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 06:46 PM~14903505
> *i was standing right in front of him looking at his trike. no one said shit.
> *


IM DONE WITH THIS... D MY BAD PM ME WITH A PRICE FOR THE SET TELL BONE I AYD WATS UP WHENEVER U GET A HOLD OF HIM


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:420:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Copernicus_@Aug 27 2009, 09:34 PM~14903355
> *Let's not start a holy war here. Everyone know D-Twist's shit is nice
> *


* Thank you, but I can only take credit for the trim pieces* :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 27 2009, 09:45 PM~14903480
> *U AINT EVEN WORTH MY TIME I HEARD BOUT U PUTTING UR HEAD DOWN WHE NOAH PASSED BY U WITH HIS BELT HEARD U WOULDNT EVEN LOOK AT HIM TROUGHOUT THE SHOW
> *


Im not saying he put his head down *BUT* What was supposed to happen? Some type of verbal confrontation? A physical confrontation? We cant bring that to a show. How does that make us look? Trash talking has been around since competition was created. Why try and take it to the next level when it will do nothing but repress our ability to compete. IMO


----------



## EL RAIDER

less bullshit n more pics of parts 4 sale please


----------



## Copernicus

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2009, 08:53 PM~14904298
> *Im not saying he put his head down BUT What was supposed to happen? Some type of verbal confrontation? A physical confrontation? We cant bring that to a show. How does that make us look? Trash talking has been around since competition was created. Why try and take it to the next level when it will do nothing but repress our ability to compete. IMO
> *



well put... if nobody talks shit then nobody will step up their game..still D-Twist is the man


----------



## Copernicus

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 27 2009, 09:57 PM~14904352
> *less bullshit n more pics of parts 4 sale please
> *


True.I got some goodies fo sale lately only shity stuff has been posted :biggrin: ..I got DTWIST CHROME BEARING AND HEAD CUPS FOR SALE AND DTWIST TRIM BADGE..trim its polish.


----------



## D Twist

*Selling this seat if there is anyone interested (SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY!)
* 



















*Added a pic of the underside, also the clamp & hardware have been chromed as well (often overlooked parts to get plated)*


----------



## syked1

I got a pretty complete set of parts I CAded myself

Forks
sissybar
crown
steering
conti kit 4 bars & rim mount
pedals

pm me for price - can always make adjustements 
or i can also do your custom designs


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 27 2009, 08:45 PM~14903480
> *U AINT EVEN WORTH MY TIME I HEARD BOUT U PUTTING UR HEAD DOWN WHE NOAH PASSED BY U WITH HIS BELT HEARD U WOULDNT EVEN LOOK AT HIM TROUGHOUT THE SHOW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodriguezmodels

JUST CHROMED $35 SHIPPED


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 27 2009, 10:09 PM~14904511
> *Selling this seat if there is anyone interested (SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a pic of the underside, also the clamp & hardware have been chromed as well (often overlooked parts to get plated)
> *


 :0


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 28 2009, 09:26 AM~14907459
> *:0
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 27 2009, 08:57 PM~14904352
> *less bullshit n more pics of parts 4 sale please
> *


i notice that that talk shit online instead of face to face layitlow thugs.


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 27 2009, 07:45 PM~14903480
> *U AINT EVEN WORTH MY TIME I HEARD BOUT U PUTTING UR HEAD DOWN WHE NOAH PASSED BY U WITH HIS BELT HEARD U WOULDNT EVEN LOOK AT HIM TROUGHOUT THE SHOW
> *


WTF :twak: :nono: HOLD ON LIL HOMIE DONT DAR MY NAME OR MY BIKE INTO THE DRAMA AND BS THAT GOES ONLINE I DONT PLAY GAMES WITH NO ONE KEEP THE PEACE LIL HOMIE ITS JUST NOT WORTH IT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2009, 08:53 PM~14904298
> *Im not saying he put his head down BUT What was supposed to happen? Some type of verbal confrontation? A physical confrontation? We cant bring that to a show. How does that make us look? Trash talking has been around since competition was created. Why try and take it to the next level when it will do nothing but repress our ability to compete. IMO
> *


THIS VATO GOT A POINT  EVERYONE STILL COOL REMEMBER THERE JUST BIKES ITS NOT WORTH GETTING BUSTED OVER A BIKE THE COUNTY JAILS ARE CRAZY RIGHT NOW AND THE OLDER HOMIES ARE CHECKING FOOLS FOR GOING IN FOR STUPID SHIT TRY TO STAY THE FK OUT CARNALS


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 27 2009, 07:45 PM~14903480
> *U AINT EVEN WORTH MY TIME I HEARD BOUT U PUTTING UR HEAD DOWN WHE NOAH PASSED BY U WITH HIS BELT HEARD U WOULDNT EVEN LOOK AT HIM TROUGHOUT THE SHOW
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 28 2009, 10:05 AM~14908377
> *THIS VATO GOT A POINT   EVERYONE STILL COOL REMEMBER THERE JUST BIKES ITS NOT WORTH GETTING BUSTED OVER A BIKE THE COUNTY JAILS ARE CRAZY RIGHT NOW AND THE OLDER HOMIES ARE CHECKING FOOLS FOR GOING IN FOR STUPID SHIT TRY TO STAY THE FK OUT CARNALS
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 27 2009, 09:09 PM~14904511
> *Selling this seat if there is anyone interested (SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a pic of the underside, also the clamp & hardware have been chromed as well (often overlooked parts to get plated)
> *


nice seat pan D twist. i cant afford it mostlikly . but how much did the engraving cost?


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Aug 28 2009, 12:05 AM~14906217
> *JUST CHROMED $35 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have paypal if intrested pm me!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

head cups and bearing cups chrome that trim badge its chrome im not selling that one the one im selling its polish.


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 28 2009, 04:55 PM~14913348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> head cups and bearing cups chrome that trim badge its chrome im not selling that one the one im selling its polish.
> *


how much bearing cups?


----------



## MizzLowRiderLady

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=494087


----------



## BASH3R

two piece forks and sissy bars

*200 shipped!!*


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 28 2009, 03:55 PM~14913348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> head cups and bearing cups chrome that trim badge its chrome im not selling that one the one im selling its polish.
> *


how about them knock offs??


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 06:08 PM~14914247
> *how about them knock offs??
> *


   !!!!!!!THE KNOCKOFFS ARE NOT FOR SALE !!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 28 2009, 05:28 PM~14914409
> *   !!!!!!!THE KNOCKOFFS ARE NOT FOR SALE !!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 08:07 PM~14914233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two piece forks and sissy bars
> 
> 200 shipped!!
> *


any trades


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 28 2009, 05:36 PM~14914472
> *any trades
> *


wat u got??


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 05:07 PM~14914233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two piece forks and sissy bars
> 
> 200 shipped!!
> *


what size r they


----------



## BASH3R

16" but they fit a 20" good 
ill post pics of the part on a 20" later on tonight


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 09:19 PM~14914769
> *wat u got??
> *


wut u needz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for sale 16 inch
diamond tank
molded skirts and rear fender.
will finish in primer or paint to your likeing


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 06:44 PM~14914964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale 16 inch
> diamond tank
> molded skirts and rear fender.
> will finish in primer or paint to your likeing
> *


how much??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

in primer or painted?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 07:52 PM~14915517
> *in primer or painted?
> *


both pm me


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 07:59 PM~14915578
> *both pm me
> *


pm sent


----------



## drivebye

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Aug 28 2009, 12:05 AM~14906217
> *JUST CHROMED $35 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


y does the inside look rusty if just chromed


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Aug 14 2009, 11:19 PM~14775485
> *LOW RIDER BIKE...HYDRUALIC PUMP FOR SALE ..I HAD IT FOR A FEW YRS NOW..NOT SHURE ON HOW TO POST PICS ,,WILL TRY TO PUT SOME BY THIS SUNDAY..IT HAS A CUSTOM CLEAR TANK,,,,LOOKING FOR BEST OFFER AND LOCAL PICKUP,,,LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO,,,OCEANSIDE,,, POST YOUR OFFERS OR TRADES,..PEDDAL CAR,,,CAR STEREO,,,,,OR  POST WHAT U GUT ,,U NEVER KNOW.. :0
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by drivebye_@Aug 28 2009, 09:35 PM~14916353
> *y does the inside look rusty if just chromed
> *



because of the chemicals.that usually happens to parts when they get chromed.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

this back up for sale 2 tone engraved plaque holder

















2 fender braces


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 29 2009, 10:57 AM~14919390
> *this back up for sale  2 tone engraved plaque holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 fender braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pmd about that plaque holder


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 29 2009, 12:22 PM~14919587
> *pmd about that plaque holder
> *


u got any other stuff ?


----------



## majestics delano

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 29 2009, 10:57 AM~14919390
> *this back up for sale  2 tone engraved plaque holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 fender braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


which 1 is the plac holder


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:h5:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 29 2009, 12:32 PM~14919649
> *which 1 is the plac holder
> *


read the post rite


----------



## JUNK_YARD_DOG

LOOKING FOR A 20 INCH FRAME SHIPPED TO 60085 HIT ME UP


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 29 2009, 02:32 PM~14919649
> *which 1 is the plac holder
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HE DONT BUY ANYTHING


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

WERE DID YOU GET THESE HANDLE BARS AT? :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 30 2009, 12:21 PM~14925899
> *WERE DID YOU GET THESE HANDLE BARS AT?
> TWISTED BIRDCAGE H/BARS $65 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT THEM FROM SOMEBODY HERE ON LIL


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

makes me wish i had the money for them. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 30 2009, 09:21 AM~14925899
> *WERE DID YOU GET THESE HANDLE BARS AT? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for sale :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

130 shipped
16" mild


----------



## BASH3R

schwinn handlebars 










25 shipped for the top one
35 shipped for the bottom one
(bottom one is rechromed but was engraved over chrome, why?? idk)


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 08:09 PM~14942071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 130 shipped
> 16" mild
> *


gonnne


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 29 2009, 11:57 AM~14919390
> *this back up for sale  2 tone engraved plaque holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 fender braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 tone plaque holder gone.the 2 fender braces gone.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

DALLAS, TX PICK UP ONLY
BRAND NEW TWISTED MIRRORS
2 24K GOLD PLATED TWIST FENDER BRACES
1 CHROME FENDER BRACE
ORIGINAL SCHWINN FRAME
ORIGINAL SCHWINN GOLD PLATED HEAD LIGHT
72 SPOKE WHEELS

ALL FOR $100

PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 07:11 PM~14942088
> *schwinn handlebars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 shipped for the top one
> 35 shipped for the bottom one
> (bottom one is rechromed but was engraved over chrome, why?? idk)
> *


bottom bars :biggrin: on the s s serio


----------



## BASH3R

20 bucks pimpin


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 1 2009, 09:13 PM~14955462
> *20 bucks pimpin
> *


----------



## ripsta85

Got a disc break engraved on both sides need plating PM me for more info


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Aug 28 2009, 12:05 AM~14906217
> *JUST CHROMED $35 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have payapl pm me if intrested!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 1 2009, 10:29 PM~14954789
> *DALLAS, TX PICK UP ONLY
> BRAND NEW TWISTED MIRRORS
> 2 24K GOLD PLATED TWIST FENDER BRACES
> 1 CHROME FENDER BRACE
> ORIGINAL SCHWINN FRAME
> ORIGINAL SCHWINN GOLD PLATED HEAD LIGHT
> 72 SPOKE WHEELS
> 
> ALL FOR $100
> 
> PM ME IF INTERESTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm sent


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 31 2009, 09:38 PM~14942486
> *2 tone plaque holder gone.the 2 fender braces gone.
> *


how much for the bearings?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

HANDLE BARS 10$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
WHITE CLASSIC GRIPS 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26''INCH BEACH CRUSER SEAT 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' CRANK AND SPROKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING (NEEDS DIE TO RIGHT SIDE)
OLD LIGHT BRACKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' DOWN CROWN 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
24 OR 26 INCH CHAIN (SORRY NO LINK) 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
REAR BREAK COASTER 3$
24 SPOKE FAN WHEEL 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING(HAS ALL ITS EXSTRA SPOKES)
68 SPOKE RIMS NEED PAINT OR PLATING 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
CHROME GOOSE NECK 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
BULLET LIGHT (lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.5$ O.B.O.
PEDLES 5$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26'' goose neck 5$O.B.O. +SHIPPING
26'' rims 5$o.b.o.+shipping
26'' frame with sproket and crank and rusty chain 10$O.B.O.+SHIPPING
26'' fork 5$O.B.O.+SHIPPING
26'' head set 3$O.B.O.+SHIPPING
26'' SCHWINN handle bars 5$O.B.O.+SHIPPING

most parts need paint or plateing

ALL FOR SALE OR TRADE.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 29 2009, 11:57 AM~14919390
> *this back up for sale  2 tone engraved plaque holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 fender braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bearing cups trim badge SOLDD


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

custom knock offs by toyshop..there polish....


























SORRY FOR SHITY PICS THERE FROM MY PHONE.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

SERIOUS PMS ONLY...IF U CANT AFFORD DONT WASTE MY TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 5 2009, 05:04 PM~14990968
> *custom knock offs by toyshop..there polish....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY FOR SHITY PICS THERE FROM MY PHONE.
> *


those are fucken siiick


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 5 2009, 06:04 PM~14990968
> *custom knock offs by toyshop..there polish....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY FOR SHITY PICS THERE FROM MY PHONE.
> *


S
O
L
D


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 5 2009, 06:51 PM~14991647
> *S
> O
> L
> D
> *


how much they sell for?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

100 shipped and some good trade.if he dont back upp..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 5 2009, 07:25 PM~14991897
> *100 shipped and some good trade.if he dont back upp..
> *


i sent you a pm quick too :angry:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 5 2009, 08:36 PM~14991976
> *i sent you a pm quick too :angry:
> *


he text me dog.ill let u know if he backss up....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

for SALE 16 inch frame primer ready for paint.set up for a TRIKE.


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 7 2009, 08:34 AM~15002286
> *for SALE 16 inch frame primer ready for paint.set up for a TRIKE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you selling the trike kit with it?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 7 2009, 08:34 AM~15002286
> *for SALE 16 inch frame primer ready for paint.set up for a TRIKE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRIKE PART...NOT FOR SALE !!!!!!!!ONLY FRAMEEEEE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 7 2009, 07:34 AM~15002286
> *for SALE 16 inch frame primer ready for paint.set up for a TRIKE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE FRAME?


----------



## schwinn1966

i got a 1 16" & 12" schwinn style frames for sale.

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 7 2009, 03:24 PM~15005592
> *i got a 1 16" & 12" schwinn style frames for sale.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


POST PICS...MY HOMIE IS LOOKIN FOR BOTH!N PRICE!(PM ME)


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 7 2009, 02:34 PM~15003828
> *you selling the trike kit with it?
> *


Yo Steve we can make a trike kit twisted  i am doin a basic one for Joe $$


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 7 2009, 04:53 PM~15005804
> *Yo Steve we can make a trike kit twisted  i am doin a basic one for Joe $$
> *



allright... I wanna do a bike for Manny's son... but keep it quiet its a secret... probably for next season


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 7 2009, 04:25 PM~15005602
> *POST PICS...MY HOMIE IS LOOKIN FOR BOTH!N PRICE!(PM ME)
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 7 2009, 07:17 PM~15006050
> *allright... I wanna do a bike for Manny's son... but keep it quiet its a secret... probably for next season
> *


ok glad to help out anytime bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 7 2009, 05:18 PM~15006763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## schwinn1966

$50


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 7 2009, 05:37 PM~15006984
> *$50
> *


AND THE 16 INCH????HE SAID HELL GO FOR THE 16 FIRST...


----------



## schwinn1966

same price, same style frame.
:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 7 2009, 05:40 PM~15007019
> *same price, same style frame.
> :biggrin:
> *


AIGHT HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 91360?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 7 2009, 06:41 PM~15007023
> *AIGHT HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 91360?
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 7 2009, 08:34 AM~15002286
> *for SALE 16 inch frame primer ready for paint.set up for a TRIKE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


S
O
L
D
..


----------



## ripsta85

Engraved on both sides PM for more info needs chrome


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

BEST OFFER


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

HANDLE BARS 10$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
WHITE CLASSIC GRIPS 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26''INCH BEACH CRUSER SEAT 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' CRANK AND SPROKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING (NEEDS DIE TO RIGHT SIDE)
OLD LIGHT BRACKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' DOWN CROWN 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
24 OR 26 INCH CHAIN (SORRY NO LINK) 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
REAR BREAK COASTER 3$
24 SPOKE FAN WHEEL 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING(HAS ALL ITS EXSTRA SPOKES)
68 SPOKE RIMS NEED PAINT OR PLATING 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
CHROME GOOSE NECK 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
BULLET LIGHT (lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.5$ O.B.O.
PEDLES 5$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26'' goose neck 5$O.B.O. +SHIPPING
26'' rims 5$o.b.o.+shipping
26'' frame with sproket and crank and rusty chain 10$O.B.O.+SHIPPING
26'' fork 5$O.B.O.+SHIPPING
26'' head set 3$O.B.O.+SHIPPING
26'' SCHWINN handle bars 5$O.B.O.+SHIPPING

most parts need paint or plateing

ALL FOR SALE OR TRADE.


ill trade any of the parts for a 72 spoke 20'' chrome rim.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 09:02 AM~14885688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all needs to go asap cheap cheap prices :0
> *


still havethe chrome 144's?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 10 2009, 01:09 PM~15039859
> *still havethe chrome 144's?
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 10 2009, 09:36 AM~15037858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OFFER
> *


HOW MUNCH YOU8 WANT IS IT COMPLETE WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED?


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH ARE BODY COUNT RIMS WORTH ???


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 10 2009, 10:31 AM~15038354
> *HANDLE BARS 10$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> WHITE CLASSIC GRIPS 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> 26''INCH BEACH CRUSER SEAT 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> 20'' CRANK AND SPROKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING (NEEDS DIE TO RIGHT SIDE)
> OLD LIGHT BRACKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> 20'' DOWN CROWN 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> 24 OR 26 INCH CHAIN (SORRY NO LINK) 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> REAR BREAK COASTER 3$
> 24 SPOKE FAN WHEEL 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING(HAS ALL ITS EXSTRA SPOKES)
> 68 SPOKE RIMS NEED PAINT OR PLATING 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> CHROME GOOSE NECK 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> BULLET LIGHT (lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.5$ O.B.O.
> PEDLES 5$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
> 26'' goose neck 5$O.B.O. +SHIPPING
> 26'' rims 5$o.b.o.+shipping
> 26'' frame with sproket and crank and rusty chain 10$O.B.O.+SHIPPING
> 26'' fork 5$O.B.O.+SHIPPING
> 26'' head set 3$O.B.O.+SHIPPING
> 26'' SCHWINN handle bars 5$O.B.O.+SHIPPING
> 
> most parts need paint or plateing
> 
> ALL FOR SALE OR TRADE.
> ill trade any of the parts for a 72 spoke 20'' chrome rim.
> *


u got pics of da 26 rims and forks n down crown n 26 seat


----------



## 90evilusion

Got these................make offer or trade..post it and ill get back 2 u.....


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/bik/1372336846.html
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 10 2009, 09:36 AM~15037858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OFFER
> *


300 shippid


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 08:11 PM~14942088
> *schwinn handlebars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 shipped for the top one
> 35 shipped for the bottom one
> (bottom one is rechromed but was engraved over chrome, why?? idk)
> *


how much 4 da converses


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 09:02 AM~14885688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all needs to go asap cheap cheap prices :0
> *


do u have both gold rims and how much and da forks how much


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 09:02 AM~14885688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all needs to go asap cheap cheap prices :0
> *


do u have both gold rims and how much and da forks how much


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yes i have both gold rims 100 shipped
forks 35 shipped or package deal on both 120 shipped


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Aug 28 2009, 12:05 AM~14906217
> *JUST CHROMED $35 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOSNECK SOLD!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Sep 13 2009, 03:55 PM~15068282
> *u got pics of da 26 rims and forks n down crown n 26 seat
> *


ill post some pics.


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 26 2009, 03:44 PM~14889670
> *PARTS FOR SALE
> 
> TRIKE KIT $100 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK GOOD CONDITION SCHWINN FRAME AND GUARD 1973  $80 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCHWINN FRAME AND CHROME GUARD $140 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWISTED BIRDCAGE H/BARS $65 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLUE SEAT $15 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRINT PHONE  $200 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHROME EXT. CROWN  $20 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURPLE SCHWINN FRAME $65 SHIPPED
> PIXIE FRAME AND CHAIN GUARD NOT SHOWN 30 SHIPPED
> ALSO HAVE A 1968 FAIR LADY FOR $65 SHIPPED(NOT SHOWN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW NOS SCHWINN LIGHT  $130 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still have the crown


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


china handle bars 10$+shipping 









white classic grips 4$,20''inch crank with sproket 5$(looks like it needs a die to the right side),24'' or 26''inch crank and sproket 5$ each or 10$ for both,old light bracket 5$,20''inch regular down crown 5$,24''or26''inch chain 5$(sorry no link),rear wheel break coaster 3$.


















after shot of chrome rim. (rim can be plated,painted or powder coated. rim has some small rust around spokes , but i got most of the rust and greas off. rim for show only,riding not recammended)
24 spoke fan wheel.25$ O.B.O.









68 spoke bmx type rims.20$ O.B.O. have been relaced since pics.









1 screew goose neck 5$(small damage near bolt hole)









bullet light regular5$.( lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.


















dice valve caps will go with or without bmx rims and pedles 5$ . they both fit the 20''crank. you pick the pair you want to buy and the other pair ill put on my bike.


















here is a addition to what im selling.



























bike is disasembled.now..
FOR SALE OR TRADE. 25$ OBO NO JOKERS PLEASE!!!
HANDLE BARS 10$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
WHITE CLASSIC GRIPS 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26''INCH BEACH CRUSER SEAT 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' CRANK AND SPROKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING (NEEDS DIE TO RIGHT SIDE)
OLD LIGHT BRACKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' DOWN CROWN 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
24 OR 26 INCH CHAIN (SORRY NO LINK) 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
REAR BREAK COASTER 3$
24 SPOKE FAN WHEEL 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING(HAS ALL ITS EXSTRA SPOKES)
72 SPOKE RIMS NEED PAINT OR PLATING 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
CHROME GOOSE NECK 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
BULLET LIGHT (lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.5$ O.B.O.
PEDLES 5$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26'' INCH BIKE 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING

ALL FOR SALE OR TRADE.


----------



## BASH3R

frame and fenders for sale, im asking 300 or trades..


----------



## 68 CHEVY

i got two boys frames 20 inch for sale one is full custom and other is stock varios other things pm me for pics


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Sep 15 2009, 03:45 PM~15089096
> *i got two boys frames 20 inch for sale one is full custom and other is stock varios other things pm me for pics
> *


I want the venom bike.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2009, 02:14 PM~15089374
> *I want the venom bike.
> *


x2


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 15 2009, 02:05 PM~15088798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frame and fenders for sale, im asking 300 or trades..
> *


how much u want for fenders only ?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 15 2009, 02:48 PM~15089654
> *how much u want for fenders only ?
> *


make offer


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

50 ?u said make offer


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 15 2009, 02:51 PM~15089677
> *50 ?u said make offer
> *


ill let you know in a bit


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 15 2009, 03:54 PM~15089704
> *ill let you know in a bit
> *


okk....did u sent my shitt today ?????


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 15 2009, 03:05 PM~15089830
> *okk....did u sent my shitt today ?????
> *


im about to leave right now, im still taping the box up :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 15 2009, 04:10 PM~15089884
> *im about to leave right now, im still taping the box up  :biggrin:
> *


iightt tthen ill wait for deeh tracking #.lmk on those fenders ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Sep 15 2009, 03:45 PM~15089096
> *i got two boys frames 20 inch for sale one is full custom and other is stock varios other things pm me for pics
> *


please post pics. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

U dont want to see pics.


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 27 2009, 09:09 PM~14904511
> *Selling this seat if there is anyone interested (SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a pic of the underside, also the clamp & hardware have been chromed as well (often overlooked parts to get plated)
> *


nice work dogg who engraved it salas


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Sep 15 2009, 06:04 PM~15090404-->
> 
> 
> 
> please post pics. :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2009, 06:12 PM~15090474
> *U dont want to see pics.
> *


YES I DO!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 15 2009, 06:24 PM~15090582
> *nice work dogg who engraved it salas
> *


*Gino did the engraving*


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 27 2009, 09:09 PM~14904511
> *Selling this seat if there is anyone interested (SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a pic of the underside, also the clamp & hardware have been chromed as well (often overlooked parts to get plated)
> *


anyone know if this seat was sold yet?? i can't find any comment that says sold. unless i missed it.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 15 2009, 07:08 PM~15090966
> *anyone know if this seat was sold yet?? i can't find any comment that says sold. unless i missed it.
> *


*nope I still got it*


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 27 2009, 11:09 PM~14904511
> *Selling this seat if there is anyone interested (SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a pic of the underside, also the clamp & hardware have been chromed as well (often overlooked parts to get plated)
> *


i might put this student loan to good use :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny

wat you asking for that seat homie??


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## BASH3R

*for sale!!!!! 300 or trades*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 7 2009, 08:34 AM~15002286
> *for SALE 16 inch frame primer ready for paint.set up for a TRIKE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE FRAME


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 04:40 PM~15111172
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE FRAME
> *


heard your going full?? :0


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 15 2009, 06:12 PM~15091004
> *nope I still got it
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THIS SEAT PM ME...INTERESTED


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 05:40 PM~15111172
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE FRAME
> *


sold


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 31 2009, 09:38 PM~14942486
> *2 tone plaque holder gone.the 2 fender braces gone.
> *



AND HOW MUCH FOR WHATS LEFT...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 05:48 PM~15111245
> *AND HOW MUCH FOR WHATS LEFT...
> *


its all gone


----------



## schwinn1966

Selling for a friend

$60 shipped


----------



## 68 CHEVY

i got a used schwinn generator head light and tail light all chrome pm me for pics no camera so pm ur number ill text pics make offer


----------



## 68 CHEVY

parts i got 

used schwinn parts:
trike kit with wheels 
head light
tail light
and generator
bannana seat and sissy bar 
and old schwinn badge

china parts:
bondode frame
regular frame no bondo
seats 
sissybars
handlebars
etc. etc.
pm me for pics no regular camera make offers


----------



## 817Lowrider

lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

LOOKIN FOR A GOOD FAMILY NOT A B.S CAR CLUB

LOWRIDING ISN'T ABOUT WHAT YOU CAN BUY.IT'S WHAT YOU CAN BUILD!!!!!!!

JUST REMEBER HATERS ARE GONNA HATE BECAUSE THATS WHAT THEY DO BEST!!!![/color]


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2009, 08:39 PM~15123551
> *LOOKIN FOR A GOOD FAMILY NOT A B.S CAR CLUB
> 
> LOWRIDING ISN'T ABOUT WHAT YOU CAN BUY.IT'S WHAT YOU CAN BUILD!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST REMEBER HATERS ARE GONNA HATE BECAUSE THATS WHAT THEY DO BEST!!!![/color]
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 19 2009, 12:54 AM~15124610
> *
> *


just quoting peoples signatures :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2009, 11:39 PM~15123551
> *LOOKIN FOR A GOOD FAMILY NOT A B.S CAR CLUB
> 
> LOWRIDING ISN'T ABOUT WHAT YOU CAN BUY.IT'S WHAT YOU CAN BUILD!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST REMEBER HATERS ARE GONNA HATE BECAUSE THATS WHAT THEY DO BEST!!!![/color]
> *


THAT'S DAMMMM RIGHT !!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2009, 01:35 AM~15125033
> *just quoting peoples signatures :biggrin:
> *


SO WHERE PLAYING GUESSING GAMES :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2009, 08:39 PM~15123551
> *LOOKIN FOR A GOOD FAMILY NOT A B.S CAR CLUB
> 
> LOWRIDING ISN'T ABOUT WHAT YOU CAN BUY.IT'S WHAT YOU CAN BUILD!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST REMEBER HATERS ARE GONNA HATE BECAUSE THATS WHAT THEY DO BEST!!!![/color]
> *


HOW MUCH U GOT?LOL


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

for sale


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 21 2009, 04:18 PM~15144191
> *for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut u selling


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Sep 21 2009, 08:16 PM~15144813
> *wut u selling
> *


the whole bike


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

cash or trades.....as schwinn forks,schwinn shifter :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 21 2009, 05:18 PM~15144191
> *for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 21 2009, 10:39 PM~15146589
> *how much
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 21 2009, 07:52 PM~15146770
> *PM SENT
> *


how much


----------



## ripsta85

I have a radical trike with custom fiberglass rear seat x rack with hydro cilinders to that seat has bracket to spin the seat just needs the motor 3-d on the frame and back seat will not post pics just in case whoever buys it wants to keep it on the low serious buyers only PM me for more info I will e mail pics


----------



## lowriderwiz

for sale 150 shipped


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice ass frame


----------



## lowriderwiz

also have these for sale pm me if your interested in them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Sep 25 2009, 02:17 PM~15185169
> *also have these for sale pm me if your interested in them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the forks?


----------



## 78mc

I have some part for sale. Schwinn Lil Tiger parts-spocket,front & rear wheels,top bar,banana seat,front fender & more(got to check).I will post pic later tonight. I will be @ the Long Beach swap meet this sunday. So I take them with me if anyone wants them??? Pm me


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 21 2009, 06:36 PM~15145722
> *cash or trades.....as schwinn forks,schwinn shifter  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Sep 25 2009, 12:25 PM~15185226
> *I have some part for sale. Schwinn Lil Tiger parts-spocket,front & rear wheels,top bar,banana seat,front fender & more(got to check).I will post pic later tonight. I will be @ the Long Beach swap meet this sunday. So I take them with me if anyone wants them???    Pm me
> *


how much for the wheels


----------



## 68 CHEVY

i got parts for sale check my thread if the price is right ill pay shipping


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Sep 25 2009, 12:17 PM~15185169
> *also have these for sale pm me if your interested in them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM ME THE PRICES!!!!NEED EM BEFORE THE SUPER SHOW!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Sep 25 2009, 12:17 PM~15185169
> *also have these for sale pm me if your interested in them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chaingaurd and sterring wheel


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Sep 25 2009, 09:38 AM~15183891
> *for sale 150 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sale pending


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Sep 25 2009, 01:25 PM~15185226
> *I have some part for sale. Schwinn Lil Tiger parts-spocket,front & rear wheels,top bar,banana seat,front fender & more(got to check).I will post pic later tonight. I will be @ the Long Beach swap meet this sunday. So I take them with me if anyone wants them???    Pm me
> *


How much u want for the seat ?if u got the lil tiger frame with top bar,training wheels hit me up money ready !!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Sep 25 2009, 02:34 PM~15185759
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


That some real good shit rite there !!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SCHWINN BIKE WITH FACED PARTS FOR SALE 

*PEDDALS , RIM TRIMS , CHAINGUARD INCLUDED * (NOT SHOWN)


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 25 2009, 07:49 PM~15188702
> *SCHWINN BIKE WITH FACED PARTS FOR SALE
> 
> PEDDALS ,  RIM TRIMS , CHAINGUARD INCLUDED  (NOT SHOWN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO HOMIE UR NOT SELLING PARTS BY THEM SELF OR ALL BIKE IF SO PM ME A PRICE ON FORKZ!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Sep 25 2009, 11:17 AM~15185169
> *also have these for sale pm me if your interested in them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want the handle bars!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 26 2009, 04:45 PM~15194103
> *i want the handle bars!
> *



everything sold


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 26 2009, 04:33 PM~15194324
> *everything sold
> *


yes all parts sold


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Sep 25 2009, 12:17 PM~15185169
> *also have these for sale pm me if your interested in them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FOR SALE 144 SPINNERS FROM LOVELY LOWRIDER POSTING FOR A HOMIE 

RIMS ARE DIRTY IN PICS NEED TO GET CLEANED130 SHIPPED


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FLAT TWISTED FORKS 35 SHIPPED


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FLAT TWISTED STEERING WHEEL 35 SHIPPED


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Sep 25 2009, 12:25 PM~15185226
> *I have some part for sale. Schwinn Lil Tiger parts-spocket,front & rear wheels,top bar,banana seat,front fender & more(got to check).I will post pic later tonight. I will be @ the Long Beach swap meet this sunday. So I take them with me if anyone wants them???    Pm me
> *
















































 I will have these parts with me tomorrow in Long Beach! PM ME


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 26 2009, 03:33 PM~15194324
> *everything sold
> *


Lucky!


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Sep 26 2009, 06:26 PM~15194926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have these parts with me tomorrow in Long Beach! PM ME
> *



here is my # (805) 814-1520


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Sep 26 2009, 06:26 PM~15194926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have these parts with me tomorrow in Long Beach! PM ME
> *



how much u want 4 the sissy bar


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 25 2009, 08:49 PM~15188702
> *SCHWINN BIKE WITH FACED PARTS FOR SALE
> 
> PEDDALS ,  RIM TRIMS , CHAINGUARD INCLUDED  (NOT SHOWN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for that green frame in the back that frame is sick


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Sep 27 2009, 02:21 AM~15197028
> *How much for that green frame in the back that frame is sick
> *


not for sale planning to re-do it
but the black bike is :biggrin:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 27 2009, 06:51 AM~15197732
> *not for sale planning to re-do it
> but the black bike is :biggrin:
> *


I can't wait to see it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Sep 26 2009, 06:26 PM~15194926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have these parts with me tomorrow in Long Beach! PM ME
> *



I WANT THE GRIPS...I CAN GO PICK EM UP...HOW MUCH!


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 28 2009, 05:19 PM~15211326
> *I WANT THE GRIPS...I CAN GO PICK EM UP...HOW MUCH!
> *


20 for the grips(Both sets) . Yeah you can pick em up. P.M me


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

3 light bracket fo sale..by toyshop









lights not for sale only the 3 light bracket


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

also got this schwinn light,,sorry phone pics


----------



## 68 CHEVY

26 inch springer forks 4 sale or trade for 20 inch parts


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Sep 30 2009, 04:50 PM~15232082
> *26 inch springer forks 4 sale or trade for 20 inch parts
> *


send me pics


----------



## 19stratus97

anyone looking for 26" 144 spoke wheels? I have three I was going to use for a trike....they are brand new. Hit me up with offers. Like I said, they are brand new, dont ask for pics because Ive already stated I have three brand new 26" 144 spoke rims. THey are wrapped in plastic so they dont collect dust...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 30 2009, 05:39 PM~15231974
> *also got this schwinn light,,sorry phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump,bump,bump


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Sep 30 2009, 07:25 PM~15233663
> *anyone looking for 26" 144 spoke wheels? I have three I was going to use for a trike....they are brand new. Hit me up with offers. Like I said, they are brand new, dont ask for pics because Ive already stated I have three brand new 26" 144 spoke rims. THey are wrapped in plastic so they dont collect dust...
> *


how much


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 30 2009, 04:39 PM~15231974
> *also got this schwinn light,,sorry phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Sep 30 2009, 04:50 PM~15232082
> *26 inch springer forks 4 sale or trade for 20 inch parts
> *


what parts you looking for 20'' wise?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

make an offer open to many 20 inch parts


----------



## 68 CHEVY

i got three girls 20 inch schwinn hollywood frames and two complete all original pm me for pics with offer serious buyers only


----------



## 68 CHEVY

ttt


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Sep 30 2009, 06:25 PM~15233663
> *anyone looking for 26" 144 spoke wheels? I have three I was going to use for a trike....they are brand new. Hit me up with offers. Like I said, they are brand new, dont ask for pics because Ive already stated I have three brand new 26" 144 spoke rims. THey are wrapped in plastic so they dont collect dust...
> *


 pm me with a price, I would possibly be interested in all 3


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 25 2009, 08:49 PM~15188702
> *SCHWINN BIKE WITH FACED PARTS FOR SALE
> 
> PEDDALS ,  RIM TRIMS , CHAINGUARD INCLUDED  (NOT SHOWN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 5 2009, 08:23 PM~15277638
> *whats the price
> *


1200


----------



## primer665

might sell not sure??? pm offers


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Sep 26 2009, 06:26 PM~15194926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have these parts with me tomorrow in Long Beach! PM ME
> *



Still have parts for sale(Training wheels arms,top bar & frender sold). I will be in Vegas for super show, so I will take parts if anyone pm me.


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Oct 6 2009, 12:27 PM~15283159
> *Still have parts for sale(Training wheels arms,top bar,frender & orange grips sold). I will be in Vegas for super show, so I will take parts if anyone pm me.
> *


----------



## chris23

Got Couples Parts For Sale Hit Me Up For Prices


----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 30 2009, 05:22 PM~15231824
> *3 light bracket fo sale..by toyshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lights  not for sale only the 3 light bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT
Serious pms only !!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Oct 7 2009, 10:55 PM~15299108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR THE STEERING WHEEL?


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## elspock84

20 in chrome frame from lovely lowrider. its in good shape just has some overspray from me painting in da garage. i want 30 bucks plus shipping obo.


















1980 20in stingray 80 bucks plus shipping. 


































1974 female schwinn 20in 60bucks obo plus shipping. 


























1966 STINGRAY 20IN 90 PLUS SHIPPING.


























20in swift hornet by amx 35 plus shipping obo


----------



## syked1

cad designs made by me for sale or trade-i can also get them cut too if interested:


----------



## LENETOWNTX

[/quote]









[/quote]









[/quote]









[/quote]









[/quote]









[/quote]


















[/quote]



how much?


----------



## PurpleLicious

needs 2 back fenders dont care of the condition thx


----------



## lowrollerzlac

any one got a set of bike hydro cylinders for sale????


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Oct 9 2009, 03:15 PM~15312989
> *TTT
> Serious pms only !!!
> *


will it cost cheaper to just get one made?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

RIM TRIMS FOR SALE 165 SHIPPED


----------



## BASH3R

dtwist crank. 35 shipped 










triple twisted down crown. 20 shipped









motorcycle grips 20 shipped


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 09:58 AM~15364847
> *dtwist crank. 35 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triple twisted down crown. 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motorcycle grips 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ey that crank is for a 16 inch huh?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2009, 10:06 AM~15365366
> *ey that crank is for a 16 inch huh?
> *


im not sure i had this one on my bike, its a 4" crank.


----------



## elspock84

20 in chrome frame from lovely lowrider. its in good shape just has some overspray from me painting in da garage. i want 30 bucks 


















1980 20in stingray 80 bucks


































1974 female schwinn 20in 60bucks 


























1966 STINGRAY 20IN 90 .


























20in swift hornet by amx 35


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 11:08 AM~15365382
> *im not sure i had this one on my bike, its a 4" crank.
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
china handle bars 10$+shipping SOLD/TRADED 









white classic grips 4$,20''inch crank with sproket 5$(looks like it needs a die to the right side),24'' or 26''inch crank and sproket 5$ each or 10$ for both,20''inch regular down crown 5$ SLD/TRADED,24''or26''inch chain 5$(sorry no link),rear wheel break coaster 3$.


















after shot of chrome rim. (rim can be plated,painted or powder coated. rim has some small rust around spokes , but i got most of the rust and greas off. rim for show only,riding not recammended)
24 spoke fan wheel.25$ O.B.O.









1 screew goose neck 5$ SOLD/TRADED(small damage near bolt hole)









bullet light regular5$.( lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.

















pedles 5$ . they both fit the 20''crank.


















here is a addition to what im selling.



























bike is disasembled.now..
FOR SALE OR TRADE. 25$ OBO NO JOKERS PLEASE!!!
HANDLE BARS 10$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING SOLD
WHITE CLASSIC GRIPS 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26''INCH BEACH CRUSER SEAT 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' CRANK AND SPROKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING (NEEDS DIE TO RIGHT SIDE)
20'' DOWN CROWN 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING SOLD
24 OR 26 INCH CHAIN (SORRY NO LINK) 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
REAR BREAK COASTER 3$
24 SPOKE FAN WHEEL 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING(HAS ALL ITS EXSTRA SPOKES)
CHROME GOOSE NECK 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING SOLD
BULLET LIGHT (lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.5$ O.B.O.
PEDLES 5$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26'' INCH BIKE 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING

ALL FOR SALE OR TRADE.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 15 2009, 07:37 AM~15363645
> *RIM TRIMS FOR SALE 165 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 15 2009, 08:59 PM~15370982
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ARE THEY CHROME ARE POLISHED


----------



## Vetfeado73

I apologise, but, in my opinion, you are mistaken. Write to me in PM, we will discuss.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Vetfeado73_@Oct 16 2009, 08:11 AM~15376100
> *I apologise, but, in my opinion, you are mistaken. Write to me in PM, we will discuss.
> *


ok


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Vetfeado73_@Oct 16 2009, 09:11 AM~15376100
> *I apologise, but, in my opinion, you are mistaken. Write to me in PM, we will discuss.
> *


I GAVE YOU A PM YOU NEVER WROTE BACK :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 08:58 AM~15364847
> *dtwist crank. 35 shipped SOLD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triple twisted down crown. 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motorcycle grips 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 15 2009, 07:37 AM~15363645
> *RIM TRIMS FOR SALE 165 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


open to trades show me what u got


----------



## supercoolguy

anyone got some cool pedals for sale.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Oct 16 2009, 07:59 PM~15381269
> *anyone got some cool pedals for sale.
> *


i got this SHOW PEDDALS 110 SHIPPED CHROMED


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 16 2009, 05:04 PM~15381302
> *i got this SHOW PEDDALS  110 SHIPPED CHROMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pmd


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 16 2009, 08:04 PM~15381302
> *i got this SHOW PEDDALS  110 SHIPPED CHROMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*OR I CAN ALSO DO RIM TRIMS AND PEDDALS FOR $$260 SHIPPED*


----------



## supercoolguy

wow! those are cool! to much for me tho. maybe some used ones for sale. but yeah i want something different.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 26 2009, 08:45 PM~15194731
> *FOR SALE 144 SPINNERS  FROM LOVELY LOWRIDER POSTING FOR A HOMIE
> 
> RIMS ARE DIRTY IN PICS  NEED TO GET CLEANED130 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anybody interested in these rims


----------



## Low-Life09

DOES ANYBODY HAVE SQUARE TWISTED PEDALS FOR SALE???


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 16 2009, 05:01 PM~15380072
> *open to trades show me what u got
> *


what are you looking to trade for??? also any trades for the black stingray frame???


----------



## Low-Life09

I HAVE *1* BRAND NEW CHROME 20" 140 SPOKE FAN WHEEL FOR SALE, HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS... *(FRONT WHEEL ONLY)*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Oct 20 2009, 12:11 PM~15412059
> *what are you looking to trade for??? also any trades for the black stingray frame???
> *


pm sent


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Oct 20 2009, 10:17 AM~15412113
> *I HAVE A BRAND NEW CHROME 20" 140 SPOKE FAN WHEEL FOR SALE, HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS... (FRONT WHEEL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any trades pm what u lookin to get


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Oct 20 2009, 05:15 PM~15414858
> *any trades pm what u lookin to get
> *


BASICALLY IM JUST LOOKING FOR SOME MONEY, BUT IF YOU HAVE PARTS FOR TRADE, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT...


----------



## 68 CHEVY

got frames with tanks


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Oct 20 2009, 05:24 PM~15414943
> *got frames with tanks
> *


I MAKE FRAMES HOMIE...IM ACTUALLY TRYING TO GET RID OF 2 FRAMES... I WAS LOOKING FOR A NICE SCHWINN FRAME... OR CUSTOM PARTS...


----------



## JustCruisin

I'm looking for a smooth pixie sprocket and crank.. Let me know


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

DOES ANYBODY HAVE 4 KNOCKOFFS NOT TWISTED? I MIGHT TRADE FOR 4 SPEARS AND A TWISTED SEAT TRIM. SALE OR TRADE.


----------



## 26jd

> DOES ANYBODY HAVE 4 KNOCKOFFS NOT TWISTED? I MIGHT TRADE FOR 4 SPEARS AND A TWISTED SEAT TRIM. SALE OR TRADE.
> [/quote i have 4 knock offs n there crome


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PICS


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 21 2009, 03:43 PM~15425466
> *PICS
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NOS SCHWINN SADDLE BAG 30 SHIPPED


----------



## bobbyg

Custom 2piece lowrider bike frame 

- 12" sizzer lift with rotating box by motor

---- MAKE ME AN OFFER OR TRADE ---- BEST OFFER TAKES IT -----

My Name BOBBY,


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-wilzX5H9Q


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by bobbyg_@Oct 22 2009, 07:04 PM~15438942
> *Custom 2piece lowrider bike frame
> 
> - 12" sizzer lift with rotating box by motor
> 
> ---- MAKE ME AN OFFER OR TRADE ---- BEST OFFER TAKES IT -----
> 
> My Name BOBBY,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-wilzX5H9Q
> *


nice impala


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by bobbyg_@Oct 22 2009, 07:04 PM~15438942
> *Custom 2piece lowrider bike frame
> 
> - 12" sizzer lift with rotating box by motor
> 
> ---- MAKE ME AN OFFER OR TRADE ---- BEST OFFER TAKES IT -----
> 
> My Name BOBBY,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-wilzX5H9Q
> *


the rotating box is da only thing i like bout it! my opinion no offense!


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 21 2009, 03:43 PM~15425466
> *PICS
> *


u got pics of the spears n trim


----------



## Low-Life09

:biggrin: THESE CAME OFF MY SCHWINN STINGRAY, RIMS THROW ME AN OFFER...  









:biggrin: CUSTOM FRAME $45.00 SHIPPED (I WILL ALSO KNOCK OFF ALL THE BONDO)









:biggrin: CUSTOM FIBERGLASS FRAME $40.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Low-Life09

***STILL FOR SALE, HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS ASAP!!!! :biggrin: 


***GOLD AND CHROME LACED 16'' FOR CONT. KIT

















***SCHWINN PARTS

























***GOLD RIM


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by bobbyg_@Oct 22 2009, 09:04 PM~15438942
> *Custom 2piece lowrider bike frame
> 
> - 12" sizzer lift with rotating box by motor
> 
> ---- MAKE ME AN OFFER OR TRADE ---- BEST OFFER TAKES IT -----
> 
> My Name BOBBY,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-wilzX5H9Q
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bobbyg_@Oct 22 2009, 08:04 PM~15438942
> *Custom 2piece lowrider bike frame
> 
> - 12" sizzer lift with rotating box by motor
> 
> ---- MAKE ME AN OFFER OR TRADE ---- BEST OFFER TAKES IT -----
> 
> My Name BOBBY,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-wilzX5H9Q
> *


ummmm how the fuck are suppose to ride that shit :uh:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Oct 23 2009, 08:21 AM~15443646
> ****STILL FOR SALE, HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS ASAP!!!!  :biggrin:
> ***GOLD AND CHROME LACED 16'' FOR CONT. KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***SCHWINN PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***GOLD RIM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the seat and flat forks


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Oct 23 2009, 12:05 PM~15445080
> *How much for the seat and flat forks
> *


throw me a offer homie, i aint looking for much


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Oct 23 2009, 01:39 PM~15446366
> *throw me a offer homie, i aint looking for much
> *


$20 :dunno:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Oct 23 2009, 02:42 PM~15446394
> *$20 :dunno:
> *


AIGHTY, GIVE ME 30 FOR SHIPPING ASWELL


----------



## Low-Life09

*SALE PENDING*  



> ****SCHWINN PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Oct 23 2009, 07:21 AM~15443646
> ****STILL FOR SALE, HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS ASAP!!!!  :biggrin:
> ***GOLD AND CHROME LACED 16'' FOR CONT. KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***SCHWINN PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***GOLD RIM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE CONT WHEEL?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

any body looking to trade a steering tube for some other bike parts? the new frame a got the tube is too short and wont fit it. i have a 20 inch steering tube right now. LMK peace


----------



## elspock84

got this 20in amx hornet i just got media blasted. 40 bucks shipped.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 23 2009, 05:02 PM~15447783
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE CONT WHEEL?
> *


chrome/gold laced cont wheel and tire...65.00 shipped...


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*ANY OF U NEED 2 CHROME DAYTON K/OFFS OR TRADE * 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=505442


----------



## syked1

Custom set of parts CADS for sale or trade or can have cut for you as well










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bobbyg_@Oct 22 2009, 09:04 PM~15438942
> *Custom 2piece lowrider bike frame
> 
> - 12" sizzer lift with rotating box by motor
> 
> ---- MAKE ME AN OFFER OR TRADE ---- BEST OFFER TAKES IT -----
> 
> My Name BOBBY,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-wilzX5H9Q
> *


Not trying to clown but I think you should have put more time in the frame then making the back spin.


----------



## 19stratus97

Did you really put "Impala" on the back? Fucken raza man....


----------



## 19stratus97

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 20 2009, 09:57 PM~14834825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If anyone is looking for one of these seats, ill do $25 shipped within the lower 48 states...if u have paypal, even better. Some of these also have the cover with the clips that hold the seat together...


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 20 2009, 10:37 PM~15418686
> *I'm looking for a smooth pixie sprocket and crank.. Let me know
> *


I got a 16" one for sale $5


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Oct 6 2009, 12:39 PM~15282689
> *might sell not sure??? pm offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$50?


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by bobbyg_@Oct 22 2009, 06:04 PM~15438942
> *Custom 2piece lowrider bike frame
> 
> - 12" sizzer lift with rotating box by motor
> 
> ---- MAKE ME AN OFFER OR TRADE ---- BEST OFFER TAKES IT -----
> 
> My Name BOBBY,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-wilzX5H9Q
> *


give me 20 bucks n ill take off ur hands


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SPINNIG RIMS FOR SALE 120 SHIPPED GOOD CONDITION
CLICK TO SEE


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Oct 23 2009, 09:20 AM~15443629
> *:biggrin: THESE CAME OFF MY SCHWINN STINGRAY, RIMS THROW ME AN OFFER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: CUSTOM FRAME $45.00 SHIPPED (I WILL ALSO KNOCK OFF ALL THE BONDO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: CUSTOM FIBERGLASS FRAME $40.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion

78mc
sup bro


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 25 2009, 08:31 PM~15464189
> *78mc
> sup bro
> *


Whats up Mike ???


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 25 2009, 05:08 PM~15461651
> *SPINNIG RIMS FOR SALE 120 SHIPPED GOOD CONDITION
> CLICK TO SEE
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## elspock84

so i had da frames cleaned up. so they are ready to paint or weld. 

the huffy frame 40$ shipped. 


















20 IN SCHWINN 75 SHIPPED 


















20 in female frame 60 shipped.


















20in stingray 80$ shipped obo


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

Stainless steel "Pixie sprocket" $15 shipped
Original Schwinn 5-speed Shifter $25 shipped


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 27 2009, 09:30 PM~15485662
> *Stainless steel "Pixie sprocket" $15 shipped
> Original Schwinn 5-speed Shifter $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THIS THE 5 SPEED OR 3 SPEED


----------



## madrigalkustoms

air switches for sale $30 plus ship. need to get rid of these. brand new. 1/8" npt three port. 
















pm me.


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 27 2009, 07:30 PM~15485662
> *Stainless steel "Pixie sprocket" $15 shipped
> Original Schwinn 5-speed Shifter $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

TTT


----------



## 19stratus97

Guys, now selling my schwinn spring seats for $20 shipped within CALI!


----------



## syked1

JC's welding, CAD design, and CNC cutting

Laser Cutting services Price list

All prices in USA dollars - except locals & other CDN's pay in $ CDN & LUX bro's get 5% off: 

1x 3/16" set handle bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" knock-offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless steel mirrors: $50 / pair

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced - I still need to get a price on this.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US if all parts shipped in a single shipment.

Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished










fender brace


----------



## GRodriguez

TTT


----------



## Low-Life09

YELLOW FORKS AND SEAT SOLD!!!


----------



## Low-Life09

TO THE TOP, THROW ME SOME OFFERS, AINT LOOKING FOR MUCH...

:biggrin: THESE CAME OFF MY SCHWINN STINGRAY, RIMS THROW ME AN OFFER...  









:biggrin: CUSTOM FRAME $45.00 SHIPPED (I WILL ALSO KNOCK OFF ALL THE BONDO)









:biggrin: CUSTOM FIBERGLASS FRAME $40.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Mar 20 2008, 12:22 PM~10215120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man do you still have the frame 
what size is it


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 05:12 PM~14830903
> *<span style='color:green'>You pay shipping.[/u]
> *


man do you still have the steering wheel ill pay a lil somthinn for it


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 10:02 AM~14885688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all needs to go asap cheap cheap prices :0
> *



do you still have both forks and the rims 
how much


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 26 2009, 06:49 PM~15194759
> *FLAT TWISTED STEERING WHEEL 35 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you still have the steering wheel


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 10 2009, 01:11 AM~15616367
> *do you still have the steering wheel
> *


still here


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 24 2009, 08:16 PM~15457091
> *$50?
> *


HEY HOMIE I'LL PUT $150.00 4 IT LET ME NOW....LET ME GET UR NAMDER BRO????


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Oct 20 2009, 09:17 AM~15412113
> *I HAVE 1 BRAND NEW CHROME 20" 140 SPOKE FAN WHEEL FOR SALE, HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS... (FRONT WHEEL ONLY)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO WAZZ UP HOMIE!!!! I'LL GEFF U $200.00 4 IT...LET ME GET UR NAMDER...O WERE DO U LIVE AT HOMIE??????


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Oct 7 2009, 09:50 PM~15299040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO WAZZ UP HOMIE....HOW MUCH 4 ALL OF IT????YO WERE DO U LIVE AT?????LET ME GET UR PHON NAMDER BRO?????


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

>











[/quote]









[/quote]









[/quote]









[/quote]









[/quote]


















[/quote]
how much?
[/quote]

HEY HOMIE WAZZ GUD......HEY HOW MUCH 4 ALL OF IT??????LET ME NOW BRO I'LL GET IT ASAP!!!!!!!WERE DO U LIVE???????LET ME GET UR PHON NAMDER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Oct 7 2009, 09:56 PM~15299112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WHAT THAT TOO!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Oct 6 2009, 11:39 AM~15282689
> *might sell not sure??? pm offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HOMIE WAZZ UP MAN!!!!! HEY ME OFFER IS $150.00 4 IT.....SO LET ME NOW IF U DO SALIT??? I'LL GET IT ASAP!!!!!!!WERE DO U LIVE???????LET ME GET UR PHON NAMDER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Sep 25 2009, 09:38 AM~15183891
> *for sale 150 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HOMIE WAZZ GUD......IF U SOLE IT...IF NOT I'LL LOV TO GET IT BRO I'LL GET IT ASAP!!!!!!!WERE DO U LIVE???????LET ME GET UR PHON NAMDER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 16 2009, 07:39 PM~15102942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale!!!!! 300 or trades
> *


HEY HOMIE WAZZ GUD......HEY HOW MUCH IS IT $300 OR 3000??????LET ME NOW BRO I'LL GET IT ASAP IF IS 300!!!!!!!WERE DO U LIVE???????LET ME GET UR PHON NAMDER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

were do u see 3000?


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 06:44 PM~14914964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale 16 inch
> diamond tank
> molded skirts and rear fender.
> will finish in primer or paint to your likeing
> *


HEY HOMIE WAZZ GUD......HEY HOW MUCH 4 THE FRIM BRO DO U SATILL HAVIT??????LET ME NOW BRO I'LL GET IT ASAP!!!!!!!WERE DO U LIVE???????LET ME GET UR PHON NAMDER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 6 2009, 07:51 AM~14691916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE
> *


HEY HOMIE WAZZ GUD......HEY HOW MUCH THE BIKE??????LET ME NOW BRO I'LL GET IT ASAP!!!!!!!WERE DO U LIVE???????LET ME GET UR PHON NAMDER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

pm me on a price 
[/quote]

HEY HOMIE WAZZ GUD......HEY HOW MUCH 4 IT??????LET ME NOW BRO I'LL GET IT ASAP!!!!!!!WERE DO U LIVE???????LET ME GET UR PHON NAMDER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PM OFFERS!! NO TRADES!! LOW BALLERS WELCOME!!
> 
> THIS COLOR DONT REALLY LOOK LIKE THIS!! THATS THE WAY THE CAMERA CAPTURED IT!


[/quote]

HEY HOMIE WAZZ GUD......HEY HOW MUCH 4 IT??????LET ME NOW BRO I'LL GET IT ASAP!!!!!!!WERE DO U LIVE???????LET ME GET UR PHON NAMDER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Nov 10 2009, 09:37 AM~15618786
> *HEY HOMIE WAZZ GUD......HEY HOW MUCH THE BIKE??????LET ME NOW BRO I'LL GET IT ASAP!!!!!!!WERE DO U LIVE???????LET ME GET UR PHON NAMDER HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


SOLD


----------



## elspock84

HEY HOMIE WAZZ GUD......HEY HOW MUCH 4 IT??????LET ME NOW BRO I'LL GET IT ASAP!!!!!!!WERE DO U LIVE???????LET ME GET UR PHON NAMDER HOMIE :biggrin:
[/quote]
wtf is a phon namder????????????? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowRider_69

bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Low-Life09

DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY CHROME OR GOLD SQUARE TWISTED PEDDELS, SEAT POST OR FENDER BRACES FOR SALE??? (FOR A 20''BIKE) GET AT ME ASAP...


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 10 2009, 11:18 AM~15620547
> *HEY HOMIE WAZZ GUD......HEY HOW MUCH 4 IT??????LET ME NOW BRO I'LL GET IT ASAP!!!!!!!WERE DO U LIVE???????LET ME GET UR PHON NAMDER HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


wtf is a phon namder????????????? :uh: :uh: :uh:
[/quo

WOW MY BAD HOMIES!!!!!! IT'S UR PHONE NUMBER BRO......


----------



## cybercholo

Looking for some og sting ray handle bars


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 9 2009, 10:57 PM~15616214
> *do you still have both forks and the rims
> how much
> *


forks 40 shipped
rims chrome 90 shipped


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2009, 06:31 PM~15625071
> *forks 40 shipped
> rims chrome 90 shipped
> *



pm sent


----------



## Reynaldo866

>











[/quote]









[/quote]









[/quote]









[/quote]


















[/quote]
how much?
[/quote]

HEY HOMIE WAZZ GUD......HEY HOW MUCH 4 ALL OF IT??????LET ME NOW BRO I'LL GET IT ASAP!!!!!!!WERE DO U LIVE???????LET ME GET UR PHON NAMDER HOMIE :biggrin:
[/quote]



pm sent


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Oct 20 2009, 09:17 AM~15412113
> *I HAVE 1 BRAND NEW CHROME 20" 140 SPOKE FAN WHEEL FOR SALE, HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS... (FRONT WHEEL ONLY)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo i'll geff u $250.00 4 the fan wheels let me now man?????


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Oct 6 2009, 11:39 AM~15282689
> *might sell not sure??? pm offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie i'll geff u $200.00 4 it let me now?????


----------



## Reynaldo866

i have a list of things that i need....
two 26" bent springer forks
one steering wheel
four 26" white wall tires i would prefer all to mach but i will take two pairs 
one gooseneck i need the bigger kind i already have a smaller one but my bars dont fit 
two sets of peddles 
and let me know if you have any accessories that you may have 

PM with anything you might have


----------



## PurpleLicious

anyone have some nice 20'' wheels?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

i got some nice 72 spoke chrome trade for ? pm me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 10 2009, 12:18 PM~15620547
> *wtf is a phon namder?????????????  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


wtf is a bigger pic of avi. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Nov 11 2009, 07:12 AM~15631107
> *yo i'll geff u $250.00 4 the fan wheels let me now man?????
> *


I got some fans just like that. 250 and there yours.


----------



## LowRider_69

:roflmao:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2009, 11:13 PM~15639986
> *I got some fans just like that. 250 and there yours.
> *



clean??


----------



## wet-n-wild

THIS IS JUST SOME EXTRA STUFF TAKING UP SPACE IN THE GARAGE THAT WE DON'T NEED ANYMORE. THERE IS SOME NEW PARTS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN USED AS WELL AS SOME OLD PARTS. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED BETTER PICS OF A PART JUST HIT ME UP. THANKS


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 04:16 PM~15646745
> *THIS IS JUST SOME EXTRA STUFF TAKING UP SPACE IN THE GARAGE THAT WE DON'T NEED ANYMORE. THERE IS SOME NEW PARTS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN USED AS WELL AS SOME OLD PARTS. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED BETTER PICS OF A PART JUST HIT ME UP. THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are thoses 20 or 16 inch forks


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 12 2009, 03:30 PM~15646893
> *are thoses 20 or 16 inch forks
> *


20" :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 04:16 PM~15646745
> *THIS IS JUST SOME EXTRA STUFF TAKING UP SPACE IN THE GARAGE THAT WE DON'T NEED ANYMORE. THERE IS SOME NEW PARTS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN USED AS WELL AS SOME OLD PARTS. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED BETTER PICS OF A PART JUST HIT ME UP. THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the chain guard and the peddles


----------



## Patróns Car Club

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 02:16 PM~15646745
> *THIS IS JUST SOME EXTRA STUFF TAKING UP SPACE IN THE GARAGE THAT WE DON'T NEED ANYMORE. THERE IS SOME NEW PARTS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN USED AS WELL AS SOME OLD PARTS. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED BETTER PICS OF A PART JUST HIT ME UP. THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Patróns Car Club

:biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214

How much for the nos grips and chrome schwinn seat clamps


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

STILL FOR SALE

HANDLE BARS 10$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING SOLD
WHITE CLASSIC GRIPS 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26''INCH BEACH CRUSER SEAT 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING SOLD
20'' CRANK AND SPROKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING (NEEDS DIE TO RIGHT SIDE)
OLD LIGHT BRACKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' DOWN CROWN 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING SOLD
24 OR 26 INCH CHAIN (SORRY NO LINK) 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
REAR BREAK COASTER 3$
24 SPOKE FAN WHEEL 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING(HAS ALL ITS EXSTRA SPOKES)
72 SPOKE RIMS NEED PAINT OR PLATING 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING SOLD
CHROME GOOSE NECK 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING SOLD
CHROME BENT TWISTED SISSY BARS 15$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING PENDING
BULLET LIGHT (lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.5$ O.B.O.
PEDLES 5$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING ONE PAIR LEFT
26'' FRAME MAKE OFFER


----------



## wet-n-wild

PM's SENT :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

hey wet-n-wild, I sent you a pm.


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 12 2009, 08:54 PM~15650203
> *hey wet-n-wild, I sent you a pm.
> *


Sent you one back. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

anybody got anything 26 inch for sale or trade


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Oct 7 2009, 09:56 PM~15299112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ripsta85

I have some engraved fender braces, engraved sprocket, and a light bracket not engraved all needs chrome pm me for pics n more info


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 03:16 PM~15646745
> *THIS IS JUST SOME EXTRA STUFF TAKING UP SPACE IN THE GARAGE THAT WE DON'T NEED ANYMORE. THERE IS SOME NEW PARTS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN USED AS WELL AS SOME OLD PARTS. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED BETTER PICS OF A PART JUST HIT ME UP. THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Come on people I wanna get rid of this shit. MAKE OFFERS!!! A lot of new parts!!! 
New parts:
handle bars
sissy bars
fenders with braces
chain guard
forks
grips
pedals
The cups and seat post brackets have not been used and were plated at Electroplating of El Paso. If anybody has used them they no that they aren't cheap.

MAKE OFFERS!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 14 2009, 05:02 AM~15662401
> *I have some engraved fender braces, engraved sprocket, and a light bracket not engraved  all needs chrome pm me for pics n more info
> *


PMME PRICES N PICS


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 14 2009, 09:38 AM~15663345
> *Come on people I wanna get rid of this shit. MAKE OFFERS!!! A lot of new parts!!!
> New parts:
> handle bars
> sissy bars
> fenders with braces
> chain guard
> forks
> grips
> pedals
> The cups and seat post brackets have not been used and were plated at Electroplating of El Paso. If anybody has used them they no that they aren't cheap.
> 
> MAKE OFFERS!!!!!!
> *


SEAT POST CLAMPS SOLD!!!!!


----------



## excalibur

hey wet-n-wild, what ever happened to them pics you where gonna send me?


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 14 2009, 04:44 AM~15662152
> *:0
> *


fugly


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 15 2009, 07:57 PM~15674152
> *hey wet-n-wild, what ever happened to them pics you where gonna send me?
> *


I'm so sorry!!! Been really busy with the family. I'll get those pics right now and send them to you. Sorry!!!


----------



## syked1

JC's welding, CAD design, and CNC cutting

Laser Cutting services Price list

All prices in USA dollars - no set-up fee, no design fee with a cut part purchase

1x 3/16" set handle bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" knock-offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless steel mirrors: $50 / pair

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced - I still need to get a price on this.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US if all parts shipped in a single shipment.

Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished










fender brace 










2 styles of crown cads or cut parts for sale:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2009, 10:13 PM~15639986
> *I got some fans just like that. 250 and there yours.
> *


YO HOMIES SHOW ME SOME PIC OF UR FANS RIMS?????


----------



## Low-Life09

FOR SALE, EVERYTHING IS IN GREAT CONDITION, THE CHROME ON THE PUMP LOOKS FOGGY BECAUSE I TOOK THESE PICS LAST WINTER IN THE COLD... :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Nov 17 2009, 08:41 AM~15689750
> *FOR SALE, EVERYTHING IS IN GREAT CONDITION, THE CHROME ON THE PUMP LOOKS FOGGY BECAUSE I TOOK THESE PICS LAST WINTER IN THE COLD... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how mushhhhh


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 17 2009, 10:46 AM~15689793
> *how mushhhhh
> *


THROW ME A OFFER ON EITHER OR, I CANT SELL THE WHOLE KIT AS ONE...


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Nov 17 2009, 08:58 AM~15689876
> *THROW ME A OFFER ON EITHER OR, I CANT SELL THE WHOLE KIT AS ONE...
> *


150


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 17 2009, 11:24 AM~15690102
> *150
> *


WHAT ARE YOU INTERESTED IN?


----------



## excalibur

pm sent!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Nov 17 2009, 09:31 AM~15690165
> *WHAT ARE YOU INTERESTED IN?
> *


the cyliders how much for those


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 17 2009, 12:37 PM~15690754
> *the cyliders how much for those
> *


throw me an offer...


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Nov 17 2009, 08:58 AM~15689876
> *THROW ME A OFFER ON EITHER OR, I CANT SELL THE WHOLE KIT AS ONE...
> *


pm sent


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 30 2009, 05:22 PM~15231824
> *3 light bracket fo sale..by toyshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lights  not for sale only the 3 light bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Nov 18 2009, 08:52 PM~15707784
> *pm sent
> *


 i didnt get any pm homie


----------



## ripsta85

Stuff for sale sprocket and disc break is engraved on both sides there's a full set of fender braces, everything just needs to be chromed



































sprocket

















disc break


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Nov 18 2009, 09:53 PM~15709932
> *i didnt get any pm homie
> *


i send another one


----------



## syked1

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting 

Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $$ CDN

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced 

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US upon discretion and based on amount of parts.

Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished










fender brace 










also 2 styles of crown cads or if you want it cut for sale:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Nov 17 2009, 09:41 AM~15689750
> *FOR SALE, EVERYTHING IS IN GREAT CONDITION, THE CHROME ON THE PUMP LOOKS FOGGY BECAUSE I TOOK THESE PICS LAST WINTER IN THE COLD... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 19 2009, 07:37 AM~15712726
> *Stuff for sale sprocket and disc break is engraved on both sides there's a full set of fender braces, everything just needs to be chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disc break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you selling as a set, or individual? How much.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

my warren wong rims for sale...pm for info


----------



## ripsta85

I also have a chrome D-twist badge trim


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 19 2009, 05:50 PM~15718592
> *my warren wong rims for sale...pm for info
> *


how much homie


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 19 2009, 08:09 PM~15719536
> *how much homie
> *


lookin to get 200,,,pics are in the topic


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 19 2009, 08:11 PM~15719551
> *lookin to get 200,,,pics are in the topic
> *


WHATS UP FOO HOWS EVERYTHING GOING


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 19 2009, 08:13 PM~15719581
> *WHATS UP FOO HOWS EVERYTHING GOING
> *


sup homes its been busy...tryin to catch a break in between all this training


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 19 2009, 06:23 PM~15719006
> *I also have a  chrome D-twist badge trim
> *


How much??


----------



## D Twist

*My last set of chromed cups - $85 shipped for whats in the pic*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 20 2009, 08:43 AM~15724848
> * My last set of chromed cups - $85 shipped for whats in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:37 AM~15712726
> *Stuff for sale sprocket and disc break is engraved on both sides there's a full set of fender braces, everything just needs to be chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disc break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what are those skulls?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2009, 08:44 PM~15731125
> *:angry:
> *


*You want them Danny? pm me bro*


----------



## Copernicus

how much for that engraved sprocket?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 21 2009, 09:39 AM~15736670
> *You want them Danny? pm me bro
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 19 2009, 03:31 PM~12750732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parting out will trade for modlecars or regal parts 78-80
> got a twisted sissy bar to bikes kepp in side so it is rust and fade free money order only pm any questions
> *


how much u want for the flat twist handlebars ? get at me


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Nov 23 2009, 02:09 AM~15751144
> *how much u want for the flat twist handlebars ? get  at me
> *


man the odds of him still havein that are slim to none check the date on it


----------



## aztecsoulz

im trying to sell this bike send me a message for info


----------



## aztecsoulz

I also have this frame on the handlebars too


----------



## 68 CHEVY




----------



## 68 CHEVY

anybody got 26 in parts i am willin to trade a whole 20 lowrider bike just for some 26 in parts:mainly a twisted steering wheel, twisted fender braces, twisted handle bars and some 26in 144's get that a whole lowrider bike for them parts or other parts pm me for pics


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 02:16 PM~15646745
> *THIS IS JUST SOME EXTRA STUFF TAKING UP SPACE IN THE GARAGE THAT WE DON'T NEED ANYMORE. THERE IS SOME NEW PARTS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN USED AS WELL AS SOME OLD PARTS. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED BETTER PICS OF A PART JUST HIT ME UP. THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the speedo??


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 20 2009, 06:52 PM~15731184
> *what are those skulls?
> *


how much for the disk break


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 19 2009, 07:37 AM~15712726
> *Stuff for sale sprocket and disc break is engraved on both sides there's a full set of fender braces, everything just needs to be chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disc break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me a price


----------



## bodypiercer830

I have these the parts up for trades in looking to trade for anything flat twisted pm me if ur intrested and yea i know the dates wrong in the pic i was to lazy to change it on my camera


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Nov 25 2009, 12:48 AM~15774741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have these  the  parts up for  trades  in looking to trade for anything  flat twisted pm me if ur intrested  and yea i know the dates wrong  in the pic  i was to lazy to change it on my camera
> *


pm sent


----------



## 68 CHEVY

man id like them bars ill trade some wheels for it pm me


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 25 2009, 09:52 AM~15776659
> *pm sent
> *


WOULDNT DO IT IF I WHERE YOU


----------



## 68 CHEVY

y not whats up


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 01:30 PM~15778818
> *y not whats up
> *


HES NEW WITH 7 POST AND HE HAS PICS FROM 07


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 12:35 PM~15778865
> *HES NEW WITH 7 POST AND HE HAS PICS FROM 07
> *


well if u could read u would see that i put that (THE DATES ON THE PICS ARE WRONG CAUSE I WAS TO LAZY TO CHANGE THE DATE ON MY CAMERA)


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Nov 25 2009, 02:35 PM~15779377
> *well if u could read  u would see that i put  that  (THE DATES ON THE  PICS ARE WRONG  CAUSE I WAS TO LAZY TO CHANGE THE DATE  ON MY CAMERA)
> *


YEAH ANY ONE CAN SAY THAT


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 01:35 PM~15778865
> *HES NEW WITH 7 POST AND HE HAS PICS FROM 07
> *


good lookin man i didnt even notice that


----------



## bodypiercer830

well i will post up a new pics of the part with the correct date if that will make u happy


----------



## 68 CHEVY

o just ask him to get new pics


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 02:43 PM~15779450
> *o just ask him to get new pics
> *


it dont matter to me anyways there 20"s i need 26"


----------



## 68 CHEVY

u need 26 inch forks ask unique 27 he or she has some for sale twisted


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 02:53 PM~15779548
> *u need 26 inch forks ask unique 27 he or she has some for sale twisted
> *


alright man thanks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866+Nov 25 2009, 02:40 PM~15779416-->
> 
> 
> 
> good lookin man i didnt even notice that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH HOMIE ANYTIME DONT WANT NONE OF THE HOMIES GETTING RIPPED OFF
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bodypiercer830_@Nov 25 2009, 02:43 PM~15779444
> *well i will post up a new pics of the part  with  the correct date if that will make u happy
> *


THAT WOULD HELP ALOT BETTER IF YOURE TRYING TO SELL STUFF ON HERE (ESPECIALLY IF YOU JUST JOINED THIS MONTH) :uh:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 03:44 PM~15780032
> *YEAH HOMIE ANYTIME DONT WANT NONE OF THE HOMIES GETTING RIPPED OFF
> THAT WOULD HELP ALOT BETTER IF YOURE TRYING TO SELL STUFF ON HERE (ESPECIALLY IF YOU JUST JOINED THIS MONTH)  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

if any1 has a rear fender to sell, especially already de-chromed or shitty chrome as it will be modified.

contact me or purplelicous or nelsonsith on here


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Oct 7 2009, 08:55 PM~15299108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the trike box


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 14 2009, 12:44 AM~15662152
> *:0
> *


how much and do u have a set for a trike if possible


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Oct 7 2009, 08:56 PM~15299112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u have a set of these for a trike possibly


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i got these made of fiberglass. can cut them with a jigsaw, and all you gotta do is make your own mounts. 60 each + shipping.


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 25 2009, 06:00 PM~15781400
> *if any1 has a rear fender to sell, especially already de-chromed or shitty chrome as it will be modified.
> 
> contact me or purplelicous or  nelsonsith  on here
> *


i got a couple get at me


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 25 2009, 08:06 PM~15781969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got these made of fiberglass.  can cut them with a jigsaw, and all you gotta do is make your own mounts.  60 each + shipping.
> *


*trades?? * :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 25 2009, 07:24 PM~15782088
> *trades??  :biggrin:
> *


of course. let me know what you got in mind :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

does anybody have these parts

square twisted continental kit
square twisted light brace
Open double swirl twist steering wheel
i need 4 Double twisted fender braces for 20 inch


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

anybody got a set of 72 spoke fans they wanna trade or get rid of? not 144's. i want 72's.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 20 2009, 09:43 AM~15724848
> * My last set of chromed cups - $85 shipped for whats in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SOLD! *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

this bike belongs to my friend he want's to sell it
make an offer invested 1500


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 12:00 PM~15789825
> *does anybody have these parts
> 
> square twisted continental kit
> square twisted light brace
> Open double swirl twist steering wheel
> i need 4 Double twisted fender braces for 20 inch
> *


----------



## MR.559

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=512080


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ANYBODY NEEDS THESE PIXIE HARD RUBBER TIRES MAKE OFFER + SHIPPIN


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*900 OBO SHIPPED FOR THESE PARTS NEED THEM GONE ASAP * 
*SISSY BAR* 








*PEDALS* 








*FORKS* 








*STEERING WHEEL* 








*HANDLE BAR* 








*2 FENDER BRACES ONLY*


----------



## Reynaldo866

i need a steering wheel let me know what kind you have. any condition is fine the shittyer the better 
thanks


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 25 2009, 06:06 PM~15781969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got these made of fiberglass.  can cut them with a jigsaw, and all you gotta do is make your own mounts.  60 each + shipping.
> *


are these the ozzy ones :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 29 2009, 08:06 PM~15815506
> *are these the ozzy ones :angry:
> *


no sir. had this mold made out here, by pros. this aint no backyard shit.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A LOVESEAT?


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 29 2009, 07:42 PM~15815880
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A LOVESEAT?
> *


masterlowrider.com


----------



## 68 CHEVY

me


----------



## excalibur

furniture store


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 29 2009, 09:06 PM~15816206
> *me
> *


how much do you have pics


----------



## 68 CHEVY

pm me freddy get at me bro


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 29 2009, 10:21 PM~15817945
> *pm me freddy get at me bro
> *


just did


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 29 2009, 06:53 PM~15814483
> *900 OBO SHIPPED FOR THESE PARTS NEED THEM GONE ASAP
> SISSY BAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEDALS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEERING WHEEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANDLE BAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 FENDER BRACES ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt :uh:


----------



## syked1

taken care of thx 68


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*850 OBO SHIPPED FOR THESE PARTS NEED THEM GONE ASAP * 
*SISSY BAR* 








*PEDALS* 








*FORKS* 








*STEERING WHEEL* 








*HANDLE BAR* 








*2 FENDER BRACES ONLY*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 27 2009, 01:02 AM~15795454
> *anybody got a set of 72 spoke fans they wanna trade or get rid of?  not 144's.  i want 72's.
> *


anyone?


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 30 2009, 07:18 PM~15826461
> *anyone?
> *


uuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
























































no


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 30 2009, 08:18 PM~15826461
> *anyone?
> *


DANNY i GOT A SET BUT i TOOK THEM APART TO GET THEM ENGRAVED BUT ANNA CHANGED HER MIND...LMK


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 1 2009, 03:12 PM~15834875
> *DANNY i GOT A SET BUT i TOOK THEM APART TO GET THEM ENGRAVED BUT ANNA CHANGED HER MIND...LMK
> *


are they totally apart, or did you at least leave the spokes laced into the hubs? screw it, call me :biggrin:


----------



## bodypiercer830

ANYONE GOT THESE IF U DO PM ME!!

Flat twisted crown Ext
Chrome Flat Twisted HANDLE BARS
Flat Twisted PEDALS
Twisted Sprocket
chrome twisted crank

THANXS FREDDY


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 29 2009, 05:56 PM~15814495
> *i need a steering wheel let me know what kind you have. any condition is fine the shittyer the better
> thanks
> *


anyone


----------



## Copernicus

I'm lookin for a trike kit. Anyone got one?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 3 2009, 02:32 AM~15856218
> *ANYONE GOT THESE IF U DO PM ME!!
> 
> Flat twisted crown Ext
> Chrome Flat Twisted HANDLE BARS
> Flat Twisted PEDALS
> Twisted Sprocket
> chrome twisted crank
> 
> THANXS FREDDY
> i have it all pm me
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 30 2009, 08:15 PM~15826426
> *850 OBO SHIPPED FOR THESE PARTS NEED THEM GONE ASAP
> SISSY BAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEDALS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEERING WHEEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANDLE BAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 FENDER BRACES ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a good ass deal and a come up to any one who is looking


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 30 2009, 08:15 PM~15826426
> *850 OBO SHIPPED FOR THESE PARTS NEED THEM GONE ASAP
> SISSY BAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEDALS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEERING WHEEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANDLE BAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 FENDER BRACES ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Y don't u sell it to you're members u sound desperate ?


----------



## theoso8

Selling all the bike parts I got so I can put the money into my car... Make offers


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 3 2009, 03:32 AM~15856218
> *ANYONE GOT THESE IF U DO PM ME!!
> 
> Flat twisted crown Ext
> Chrome Flat Twisted HANDLE BARS
> Flat Twisted PEDALS
> Twisted Sprocket
> chrome twisted crank
> 
> THANXS FREDDY
> *


I GOT THE CRANK
PEDALS

SOME TWISTED MUFFLERS
AND TWISTED FORKS

:biggrin:


----------



## shark_infested_82

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jun 20 2008, 04:51 PM~10916126
> *air kit for sale
> only comes with one cylinder but will cost a little more if you want more then just 1 cylinder
> pm for prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## shark_infested_82

how much for the hole air kit


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Dec 3 2009, 02:01 PM~15859916
> *how much for the hole air kit
> *


DAM HOMIE YOURE WAAAYYYY OFF SHE SOLD THAT LIKE A YEAR AGO


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 3 2009, 12:51 PM~15859068
> *Selling all the bike parts I got so I can put the money into my car... Make offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u want for th arms


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 3 2009, 12:51 PM~15859068
> *Selling all the bike parts I got so I can put the money into my car... Make offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take both sets of peddles and crank arms 
how much?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pm me for all lowrider bike parts


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

my girl is looking to get a lowlow biketo cruise around with.

she wants me to find a china bike , 20'', with a tank and skirts, painted gloss black with a red polo seat. duck tail fenders, 72 spoke rims,foot brakes,all chrome parts,chrome chain with link,double twisted chain guard,mini crank,triple twisted fender braces,bent forks with twisted suspention bars,vynal m2 grips,square twisted handle bars,reg kick stand,777 bullet light with visor,2 double twisted rectangle mirrors,bird cage pedals,bird cage seat post,reg bent sissy bars,sweet heart sprocket,stem w/2 screws,black dice valve caps,solid white walls. 

any help would be appreaceated.  peace


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## elspock84

got a 12 schwinn chaingaurd for sale 30 w/shipping obo let me know


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 4 2009, 12:33 AM~15867117
> *my girl is looking to get a lowlow biketo cruise around with.
> 
> she wants me to find a china bike , 20'', with a tank and skirts, painted gloss black with a red polo seat. duck tail fenders, 72 spoke rims,foot brakes,all chrome parts,chrome chain with link,double twisted chain guard,mini crank,triple twisted fender braces,bent forks with twisted suspention bars,vynal m2 grips,square twisted handle bars,reg kick stand,777 bullet light with visor,2 double twisted rectangle mirrors,bird cage pedals,bird cage seat post,reg bent sissy bars,sweet heart sprocket,stem w/2 screws,black dice valve caps,solid white walls.
> 
> any help would be appreaceated.  peace
> *


ISNT THERE A BIKE SHOP AROUND YOUR AREA?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 4 2009, 11:15 AM~15870442
> *ISNT THERE A BIKE SHOP AROUND YOUR AREA?
> *


naw. small town. closest is pheonix.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 4 2009, 01:48 PM~15872050
> *naw. small town.  closest is pheonix.
> *


i can get anything you need. free shipping with orders over $ 50


----------



## elspock84

heres pic of the mesurements of the chaingaurd im sellin







[/QUOTE]


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 4 2009, 02:02 PM~15872168
> *i can get anything you need. free shipping with orders over $ 50
> *


what would your price be on the bike i listed as a bike and whats your price for it as a trike?


----------



## show-bound

wholeslae prices to the public on all your china needs :biggrin:


----------



## brandonlara2006

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*TRIKE KIT FOR SALE 90 SHIPPED*


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Dec 4 2009, 05:06 PM~15873307
> *TRIKE KIT FOR SALE 90 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i wish i had 90 right about now


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 4 2009, 06:08 PM~15873325
> *man i wish i had 90 right about now
> *


IM ALSO INTO TRADES


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Dec 4 2009, 05:33 PM~15873600
> *IM ALSO INTO TRADES
> *


i have a flat twisted continental kit


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 4 2009, 03:03 PM~15872724
> *what would your price be on the bike i listed as a bike and whats your price for it as a trike?
> *


to get a complete bike like that ,your going to have to buy it in pieces. thats the only way to get it personalized like you want it.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 4 2009, 05:47 PM~15873740
> *to get a complete bike like that ,your going to have to buy it in pieces. thats the only way to get it personalized like you want it.
> *


X2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 4 2009, 03:03 PM~15872724
> *what would your price be on the bike i listed as a bike and whats your price for it as a trike?
> *


i can definatly help you get the parts you need to get what you want pm me


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ANY OF U FELLAS NEED CAR RIMS :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*I TOOK SOME PICS OF THE RIMS BUT THEY ARE DIRTY * 

THIS IS THE ONE WITH A FLAT


































NOT THE BEST PICS BUT ILL TAKE SOME MORE DURING THE WEEK


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 4 2009, 02:33 PM~15872968
> *wholeslae prices to the public on all your china needs :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:angry: this shop is GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!
























:biggrin: just messin puto face!!!!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

20" schwinn...kandy red and magenta with dark cherry graphics. silverleafing, pinstriping on frame and rims. askin 600 obo pm for more info


----------



## excalibur

^that is one nice ass bike.


----------



## blublazer




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Dec 5 2009, 04:22 PM~15881498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


interesting


how much shipped to 11237


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Dec 4 2009, 11:34 PM~15877613
> *20" schwinn...kandy red and magenta with dark cherry graphics. silverleafing, pinstriping on frame and rims. askin 600 obo pm for more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Dec 5 2009, 03:22 PM~15881498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats this supposed to mean


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 5 2009, 05:27 PM~15882608
> *whats this supposed to mean
> *


Its for people that dont know what the parts on a bike are called.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 5 2009, 07:03 PM~15882875
> *Its for people that dont know what the parts on a bike are called.
> *


gotcha thanks


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

we need

reg. bent sissy bars

goose neck

handle bars

chrome chain

and a kick stand. (schwinn)

we need um cheep. so used is ok new is cool


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 5 2009, 09:25 PM~15884549
> *we need
> 
> reg. bent sissy bars  $15
> 
> goose neck  $8
> 
> handle bars  $12
> 
> chrome chain  $10
> 
> and a kick stand. (schwinn)
> 
> we need um cheep. so used is ok new is cool
> *


all new parts :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

does anyone have or know where i can get a chain link bike frame ive seen them before but i dont know where to get them


----------



## syked1

its hand made lol- whats up Steven :wave:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

double square twisted pedels polish










twisted crank polish


----------



## mr.casper

y el rolex included?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 6 2009, 01:29 PM~15888603
> *double square twisted pedels polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted crank polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the arms


----------



## 68 CHEVY

how much for the peadals i need square twisted pedals


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 6 2009, 02:12 PM~15888908
> *y el rolex included?
> *


Naw but the boing mango juice is :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 6 2009, 07:04 PM~15891961
> *Naw but the boing mango juice is  :cheesy:
> *


BOING OR JUMEX!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 6 2009, 01:29 PM~15888603
> *double square twisted pedels polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted crank polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Remember this parts r used then don't bitch about it,,for this prices 2 dirt cheap,,

45 shipped on both


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 6 2009, 08:07 PM~15891998
> *BOING OR JUMEX!
> *


boing u like :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

i need one of these for a 20in.fan 144 spokes front wheel


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 6 2009, 07:00 PM~15891908
> *how much for the peadals i need square twisted pedals
> *


double square twisted pedals new $40


----------



## syked1

sup me and Killa Lowrider (so hit me up cause sometimes i have to translate for him) have 2 models of Single action Spring return Air cylinders for sale... 2" stroke (length of movement) and 3" stroke

2" = Clippard brand 17/2 SSR
3" = Bimba brand 093

2" = $25 shipped
3" = $ 15 + shipping = $25-$30 total - All places in the west continental usa are $25 except Hawaii and Alaska & Puerto Rico $30 total

hit us up

30 of each model


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 7 2009, 04:59 PM~15902755
> *sup me and Killa Lowrider have 2 models of Single action Spring return Air cylinders for sale... 2" stroke (length of movement) and 3" stroke
> 
> 2" = Clippard brand 17/2 SSR
> 3" = Bimba brand 093
> 
> 2" = $25 shipped
> 3" = $ 15 + shipping = $25-$30 total - All places in the west continental usa are $25 except Hawaii and Alaska & Puerto Rico $30 total
> 
> hit us up
> 
> 30 of each model
> *


u got pics?


----------



## syked1

yop i got of the 2" clippard, either way google the model # clippard 17/2 ssr or bimba 093


----------



## syked1

clippard 17/2-SSR - 2" stroke


















































Bimba 093 - 3" stroke


----------



## syked1

so if any1 is interested just hit me up and ill get it out to you Canada Post - USPS usually delivers in 7 days


----------



## bodypiercer830

i have a trike kit like this that i wanna sell or trade pm for real pics if ur intrested


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

1971 SCHWINN FRAME 100.00 FIRM U COVER SHIPPING COST.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 7 2009, 04:43 PM~15903430
> *clippard 17/2-SSR - 2" stroke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bimba 093 - 3" stroke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the measurements on those??


----------



## syked1

have a look on their respective manufacturers websites they have all the info needed

3" stroke is a Bimba brand original series stainless steel bodies model: 093 
bore(and power factor) = 09 = 1-1/16? & stroke = 3" 
Single action/Spring return

all specs are available there:
http://www.bimba.com/pdf/new_pdfs/bmc_cat_09.pdf


2" = Clippard 17/2 - SSR

SSR = Stud mount, single action-spring return, rotating rod. 17-2 = 2" stroke and 17(also power factor) = bore of 1 1/16”

Description: Front Stud Mount
Single Acting
Standard Rod
1 1/16" Bore
2" Stroke

Materials: 304 Stainless Steel Tube
Clear Anodized Aluminum End Caps
Sintered Bronze Rod Bushing

Port Threads: 1/8" NPT

Maximum Pressure: 250 PSI

Rod Information: 303 Stainless Steel Rod
5/16" Diameter
1/4" Flats
5/16-24 Thread

Mounting Thread: 5/8-18

Cylinder Length: 5.063"

Spring Force:
+/- 10% 2 lbs. installed
7 lbs. compressed

http://www.clippard.com/store/byo_cylinder...sp?sku=SSR-17-2


----------



## 68 CHEVY

i got this stuff and other twisted parts hit me with an offer if ur interested like 26" bent twisted forks. spokes, goose neck and other items pm me for more info
handle bars sold


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 8 2009, 11:28 PM~15920456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this stuff and other twisted parts hit me with an offer if ur interested like 26" bent twisted forks. spokes, goose neck and other items pm me for more info
> *


didnt you just get that stuff?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

hell yeah someone once told me it takes better parts than just clean china parts so im savin up for custom parts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 8 2009, 11:36 PM~15920559
> *hell yeah someone once told me it takes better parts than just clean china parts so im savin up for custom parts
> *


who told you that?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

hahaha a chunky birdie naw j/p i just wanna do it right the 3 time around


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 8 2009, 10:59 AM~15912079
> *i have a trike kit like this  that i wanna sell  or  trade pm  for  real pics  if ur intrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tike kit is goin on its way to Reynaldo866


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 8 2009, 11:28 PM~15920456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this stuff and other twisted parts hit me with an offer if ur interested like 26" bent twisted forks. spokes, goose neck and other items pm me for more info
> *


any takers


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

16 inch kandy paint frame fo sale needs to be painted again,,gots chips not to much tho,good for a daily !!!







































FRAME ITS NOT A SCHWINN


----------



## 68 CHEVY

damn what u tryin to get for that


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 6 2009, 01:29 PM~15888603
> *double square twisted pedels polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted crank polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pending till saturday !!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 9 2009, 03:22 PM~15928241
> *16 inch kandy paint  frame fo sale needs to be painted again,,gots chips not to much tho,good for a daily !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i remember when this was sitting in my living room


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 9 2009, 05:23 PM~15928247
> *damn what u tryin to get for that
> *


for frame ?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

yup


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 9 2009, 06:01 PM~15928649
> *yup
> *


i dunno ,,throw a offer but sure not looking for any 26 " or flat twisted parts :biggrin:


----------



## bodypiercer830

any one got a flat twist extended crown i have a square twisted crown im willing too trade in exchange


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 9 2009, 10:11 PM~15931975
> *any one got a flat twist extended crown  i have  a square twisted  crown im willing too trade in exchange
> *


what else u wnat for that shoot me apm


----------



## 19stratus97

If anyone is interested, I have 3 brand new 26" 144 spoke wheels. Asking $90 shipped...


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Dec 9 2009, 10:32 PM~15933809
> *If anyone is interested, I have 3 brand new 26" 144 spoke wheels. Asking $90 shipped...
> *


 :0 dang for all 3


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 9 2009, 05:42 PM~15928431
> *:0 i remember when this was sitting in my living room
> *


always liked that frame.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Anybody got twisted handle bars with spears?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 11:31 PM~15934257
> *always liked that frame.
> *


Yup was clean


----------



## 19stratus97

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 10 2009, 12:26 AM~15934224
> *:0 dang for all 3
> *


Yes for all three...I just dont need um and they are taking up space...


----------



## bodypiercer830

anyone one got flat twisted mirrors? for sale


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 9 2009, 10:11 PM~15931975
> *any one got a flat twist extended crown  i have  a square twisted  crown im willing too trade in exchange
> *


damn i had one but just traded it :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214

Does anyone have a seat for a lil tiger I'm looking for one for my buddy if so please post or pm me some pics.


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 9 2009, 10:11 PM~15931975
> *any one got a flat twist extended crown  i have  a square twisted  crown im willing too trade in exchange
> *


Are you looking for the one with three turns on the flat twist or the longer one with one turn I have both styles also can you post a pic of your crown.


----------



## elspock84

1980 20 IN SCHWINN 65 SHIPPED


----------



## elspock84

1966 20in stingray 70$ shipped


----------



## elspock84

the huffy frame 40$ shipped.


----------



## elspock84

20in swift hornet by amx 35 w/shipping obo


----------



## schwinn1964

*like the pic below *


----------



## BASH3R

handle bar 20
sissy bar 20
crown 10
front forks 15
saet 25
birdcage padles 20
birdcage seat post 15
bridcage knock off 10
continental kit 20
16" frame 20

pm eric323 (local pick up only)


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2009, 08:09 PM~15962402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bar 20
> sissy bar 20
> crown 10
> front forks 15
> saet 25
> birdcage padles 20
> birdcage seat post 15
> bridcage knock off 10
> continental kit 20
> 16" frame 20
> 
> pm eric323 (local pick up only)
> *


why dont you want to ship


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 12 2009, 11:15 PM~15964176
> *why dont you want to ship
> *


X2


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2009, 08:09 PM~15962402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bar 20
> sissy bar 20
> crown 10
> front forks 15
> saet 25
> birdcage padles 20
> birdcage seat post 15
> bridcage knock off 10
> continental kit 20
> 16" frame 20
> 
> pm eric323 (local pick up only)
> *


and it also says eric323 is not a member


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 12 2009, 09:47 PM~15964498
> *and it also says eric323 is not a member
> *


 :biggrin: hes on here


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 12 2009, 11:48 PM~15964510
> *:biggrin: hes on here
> *


can you send me a link to his name cuz it aint workin for me


----------



## bodypiercer830

Anyone got 20" rims for sale if u do pm me


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 13 2009, 11:01 PM~15973845
> *can you send me a link to his name cuz it aint workin for me
> *


im a member of thee artistics and da reason i dont ship cus i dont got time and i dont whant to go trew all that shiping shit


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 14 2009, 01:23 AM~15974482
> *im a member of thee artistics and da reason i dont ship cus i dont got time and i dont whant to go trew all that shiping shit
> *


damn man i live in Chicago i really cant do pick up :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*ANYBODY SELLING THIN TWIST PARTS. *


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 14 2009, 08:47 PM~15982713
> *ANYBODY SELLING THIN TWIST PARTS.
> *


like wut


----------



## syked1

Christmas Special until Jan 1st
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

$20 shipped both sizes  

paypal or USPS International Money Order in USD

Quick shipping, great feedback

$20 shipped

2" Stroke Clippard brand or
3" Stroke Bimba brand 

1/8" inlet

Single action/Spring return


$20 shipped each or discounts on multiples


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 2 2008, 11:04 PM~11002891
> *powder coated twisted frame baby blue with matching sprocketa nd grips $75+ship OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U STILL GOT THIS>?


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 14 2009, 08:47 PM~15982713
> *ANYBODY SELLING THIN TWIST PARTS.
> *


what kind are u talking about


----------



## syked1

flat twist ?????


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2009, 07:09 PM~15962402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bar 20
> sissy bar 20
> crown 10
> front forks 15
> saet 25
> birdcage padles 20
> birdcage seat post 15
> bridcage knock off 10
> continental kit 20
> 16" frame 20
> 
> pm eric323 (local pick up only)
> *


how much for the whole bike ????????


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 15 2009, 03:40 AM~15985393
> *U STILL GOT THIS>?
> *


no, he does not.


----------



## syked1

just in case that _*68 chevy* _dude isnt full of shit, i still need a rear classic fender guys


----------



## shrekinacutty

aight bike people i'm selling the 3 wheeler kit original schwinn taking offers will provide pics later on today

thanks


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 15 2009, 12:47 PM~15988417
> *just in case that 68 chevy dude isnt full of shit, i still need a rear classic fender guys
> 
> 
> *


no full of shit here just wiatin on my cylienders still waiting as sson as i get em ull get ur fender


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 15 2009, 03:10 PM~15990319
> *no full of shit here just wiatin on my cylienders still waiting as sson as i get em ull get ur fender
> *


i got my part bro already n thanxs


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 15 2009, 04:13 PM~15990358
> *i got my  part bro  already n thanxs
> *


definatly thank u. now tell these guys aint no bull here just dnt wanna get ripped off like everyone else dnt wanna


----------



## Low-Life09

> double square twisted pedels polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU STILL GOT THESE GET AT ME ASAP HOMIE!!!


----------



## Low-Life09

FOR SALE, EVERYTHING IS IN GREAT CONDITION, THE CHROME ON THE PUMP LOOKS FOGGY BECAUSE I TOOK THESE PICS LAST WINTER IN THE COLD... COMES WITH EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE LONG HOSE, IM LOOKING FOR 320.00 SHIPPED, BUT IF U WANT TO DO PICK UP/MEET UP IT WILL BE ALOT CHEAPER...:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> double square twisted pedels polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU STILL GOT THESE GET AT ME ASAP HOMIE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PENDING
Click to expand...


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 15 2009, 05:50 PM~15990790
> *PENDING
> *


HOW MUCH ARE U LOOKING TO GET FOR THEM?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Dec 15 2009, 04:51 PM~15990796
> *HOW MUCH ARE U LOOKING TO GET FOR THEM?
> *


WAITING FOR M/O ON EM,45 SHIPPED


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 15 2009, 05:54 PM~15990839
> *WAITING FOR M/O ON EM,45 SHIPPED
> *


O0O0O WERD AIGHTY HOMIE...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Dec 15 2009, 04:56 PM~15990865
> *O0O0O WERD AIGHTY HOMIE...
> *


coo 
hows ure project cming ?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 15 2009, 05:59 PM~15990888
> *coo
> hows ure project cming ?
> *


its been on hold homie, im just getting my street done for now


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Dec 15 2009, 04:44 PM~15990724
> *FOR SALE, EVERYTHING IS IN GREAT CONDITION, THE CHROME ON THE PUMP LOOKS FOGGY BECAUSE I TOOK THESE PICS LAST WINTER IN THE COLD... COMES WITH EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE LONG HOSE, IM LOOKING FOR 320.00 SHIPPED, BUT IF U WANT TO DO PICK UP/MEET UP IT WILL BE ALOT CHEAPER...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much pick up sir


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Dec 15 2009, 08:15 PM~15992098
> *how much pick up sir
> *


280 BUT SALES PENDING


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Dec 15 2009, 07:20 PM~15992144
> *280 BUT SALES PENDING
> *


sound good any other stuff for sale custom parts


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Dec 15 2009, 07:20 PM~15992144
> *280 BUT SALES PENDING
> *


its staying in new york right :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Dec 15 2009, 08:22 PM~15992163
> *sound good any other stuff for sale custom parts
> *



I GOT SOME CUSTOM FRAMES THAT NEED WORK AND SOME CUSTOM PARTS AS WELL...


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Dec 15 2009, 07:24 PM~15992175
> *its staying in new york right  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## spooky.NY

nyc



3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: spooky.NY, ON-DA-LOW PREZ, Low-Life09


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Dec 15 2009, 08:26 PM~15992192
> *
> *



YUP YUP


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Dec 15 2009, 07:28 PM~15992211
> *YUP YUP
> *


i figure dude on da low prez gonna get it


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Dec 15 2009, 08:28 PM~15992216
> *i figure dude on da low prez gonna get it
> *


 :0


----------



## Low-Life09

20'' frame for sale, great for cruising looking for $80.00 has a few chips in the paint... (hard to see in the pics but it also has custom wing backdrops as well as twists around the streering tube...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Dec 15 2009, 06:48 PM~15991847
> *its been on hold homie, im just getting my street done for now
> *


  

Looking forward 2 c em projects


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 15 2009, 08:34 PM~15992265
> *
> 
> Looking forward 2 c em projects
> *


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Nov 17 2009, 08:41 AM~15689750
> *FOR SALE, EVERYTHING IS IN GREAT CONDITION, THE CHROME ON THE PUMP LOOKS FOGGY BECAUSE I TOOK THESE PICS LAST WINTER IN THE COLD... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 15 2009, 07:07 AM~15986447
> *how much for the whole bike ????????
> *


i allready sold da frame


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 15 2009, 07:07 AM~15986447
> *how much for the whole bike ????????
> *


i allready sold da frame


----------



## bodypiercer830

new used once 










ill trade these for two knock offs pm if ur intrested


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 16 2009, 01:20 AM~15996140
> *i allready sold da frame
> *


----------



## BASH3R

got a 16" full for sale. dimond tank. skirts,molded bsck fender ,dropped two inches from the bsck
asking 150 shipped
pics later


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2009, 09:56 AM~15997458
> *got a 16" full for sale. dimond tank. skirts,molded bsck fender ,dropped two inches from the bsck
> asking 150 shipped
> pics later
> *


lets see those pics


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 16 2009, 01:29 AM~15995499
> *how much?
> *


320 shipped but i have a sale pending


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 16 2009, 08:00 AM~15997480
> *lets see those pics
> *


its kinda hsrd to post pics from my phone but ill try...


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2009, 09:34 AM~15997714
> *its kinda hsrd to post pics from my phone but ill try...
> *


send it to my phone


----------



## BASH3R

this one but it doesnt have seat post anymore


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 16 2009, 08:36 AM~15997733
> *send it to my phone
> *


whts ur number incase i fail? lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2009, 10:40 AM~15997766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one but it doesnt have seat post anymore
> *


not bad. not bad at all :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie_602

hey if anyone is selling a flat twisted sissy bar a flat twisted set of mirrors a flat twisted handle bars or some plane white walls for a 20 inch tire hit me up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 16 2009, 05:12 PM~16001722
> *hey if anyone is selling a flat twisted sissy bar a flat twisted set of mirrors a flat twisted handle bars or some plane white walls for a 20 inch tire hit me up
> *


i got all of this in stock ready to ship

sissy bar $34
mirrors $9 each
handle bars $52
all prices are shipped to your door. new parts


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 16 2009, 06:07 PM~16002236
> *i got all of this in stock ready to ship
> 
> sissy bar  $34
> mirrors  $9 each
> handle bars    $52
> all prices are shipped to your door. new parts
> *


iiight man pm me so we can discuss sum bizniz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 16 2009, 06:13 PM~16002289
> *iiight man pm me so we can discuss sum bizniz
> *


go ahead. ill be here all night


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2009, 08:56 AM~15997458
> *got a 16" full for sale. dimond tank. skirts,molded bsck fender ,dropped two inches from the bsck
> asking 150 shipped
> pics later
> *


*pics , pics , pics* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 16 2009, 06:21 PM~16002368
> *pics , pics , pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he already posted them


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 16 2009, 05:21 PM~16002368
> *pics , pics , pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R

for some reason, my pms arent working but ill get back at you guys soon


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2009, 08:02 PM~16002822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: thought u where doing it for ure project


----------



## BASH3R

i was but i got something else i wanna pull out under my sleeve :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

coo,dont 4get 2 show me some details player


----------



## bodypiercer830

anyone got sprockets nand flat twisted handle bars pm for prices


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 16 2009, 02:44 AM~15996246
> *new used once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill trade these for two knock offs  pm if ur intrested
> *


ttt for you man


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 16 2009, 10:10 PM~16004978
> *anyone got sprockets nand flat twisted handle bars pm for prices
> *


handlebars $52
i have plenty of sprokets too


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Dec 15 2009, 08:34 PM~15992263
> *20'' frame for sale, great for cruising looking for $80.00 has a few chips in the paint... (hard to see in the pics but it also has custom wing backdrops as well as twists around the streering tube...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 16 2009, 11:10 PM~16004978
> *anyone got sprockets nand flat twisted handle bars pm for prices
> *


what kind sprocket u lookin for i got pleanty extra


----------



## syked1

i appologize to 68 chevy hes a good guy no rip off here - Steve/Nelson the fender will be here tomorrow


----------



## D Twist

FOR SALE, serious buyers pm me only please!
First and last trimmed out seat done by me!
make me a reasonable offer


----------



## excalibur

pm sent


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2009, 09:40 AM~15997766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one but it doesnt have seat post anymore
> *




:0 :0 

how much


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Custom fenders. need some work but are pretty decent. asking 40 shipped
custom seat. clean! Asking 35 shipped 
PAYPAL READY*


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 02:06 PM~16021084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom fenders. need some work but are pretty decent. asking 40 shipped
> custom seat. clean! Asking 35 shipped
> PAYPAL READY
> *


what size are they


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fender are 20 inch. they were on DB


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 02:16 PM~16021168
> *Fender are 20 inch. they were on DB
> *


never mind i thought they were 26"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 18 2009, 02:20 PM~16021200
> *never mind i thought they were 26"
> *


you thought wrong bitch....































j/p :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 02:30 PM~16021280
> *you thought wrong bitch....
> j/p :biggrin:
> *


 :x:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 18 2009, 02:33 PM~16021300
> *:x:
> *


you know that hes crossing his fingers and not flipping the bird right?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 02:34 PM~16021308
> *you know that hes crossing his fingers and not flipping the bird right?
> *


damn you got the point though


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 18 2009, 02:43 PM~16021385
> *damn you got the point though
> *


LOL all good.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 02:06 PM~16021084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom fenders. need some work but are pretty decent. asking 40 shipped
> custom seat. clean! Asking 35 shipped
> PAYPAL READY
> *


Fenders are pending still got the seat. throw offers dont be shy. if you got paypal in hand . there is no telling how little Ill take. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Here is how they looked on my bike. The seat is top notch. No rips tares or anything. very clean.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 04:12 PM~16022082
> *Fenders are pending still got the seat.  throw offers there is no telling how little Ill take. :0
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 18 2009, 04:14 PM~16022112
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


NO **** FOOL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 04:16 PM~16022130
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NO **** FOOL
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 04:13 PM~16022102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how they looked on my bike. The seat is top notch. No rips tares or anything. very clean.
> *


 :0 damn thats nice


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 18 2009, 04:14 PM~16022112
> *:ugh:
> *


  









no ****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 18 2009, 04:18 PM~16022153
> *:0 damn thats nice
> *


800 and its yours. :0 minus the fenders and seat



just bullshitten.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 04:20 PM~16022168
> *800 and its yours. :0  minus the fenders and seat
> just bullshitten.
> *


LOL shit i wish i had that kind of cash


----------



## 817Lowrider

lotta haggle ca mon


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 18 2009, 04:24 PM~16022203
> *LOL shit i wish i had that kind of cash
> *


x2 I stay broke


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX,*>>>>> bodypiercer830<<<<<*

PM'D you twice. What happen? 






:biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 04:26 PM~16022218
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX,>>>>> bodypiercer830<<<<<
> 
> PM'D you twice. What happen?
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah same here. bodypiercer830


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 04:25 PM~16022204
> *lotta haggle ca mon
> *


75-85 :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 18 2009, 04:31 PM~16022273
> *75-85 :nicoderm:
> *


on what?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 04:32 PM~16022278
> *on what?
> *


you said to haggle


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 18 2009, 04:33 PM~16022286
> *you said to haggle
> *


I said I got alot of haggle and no bites.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 04:35 PM~16022300
> *I said I got alot of haggle and no bites.
> *


my bad


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Dec 5 2009, 12:34 AM~15877613
> *20" schwinn...kandy red and magenta with dark cherry graphics. silverleafing, pinstriping on frame and rims. askin 600 obo pm for more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 18 2009, 04:41 PM~16022349
> *my bad
> *


dont be sorry bro


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 04:43 PM~16022382
> *dont be sorry bro
> *


alright then 
* :angry: i dont care *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 18 2009, 04:45 PM~16022401
> *alright then
> :angry: i dont care
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Reynaldo866

it that better


----------



## Reverend Hearse

* IM BUILDING MY SON HIS FIRST BIKE FROM MY MY FRAME THAT WAS BUILT BACK IN THE MID 90'S. IT HAS BEEN APART FOR ALMOST 10 YEARS NOW AND IS MISSING A FEW ITEMS. IM LOOKING FOR THE FOLLOWING, THEY DONT HAVE TO BE NEW , BUT I NEED THEM PRESENTABLE. 


SHORT CRANK AND 7 HOLE SPROKET
CRANK BEARINGS AND CUPS
PEDALS REG OR TWISTED, NEED TO BE CLEAN...
SEAT, I CAN REUPHOLSTER, A RUSTY BASE WOULD BE FINE
SISSY BAR


PLEASE PM ME AS I DONT COME IN THIS PART OFTEN, I HAVE SOME CASH , HOWEVER TRADES WORK BETTER FOR ME AT THE MOMENT...    *

MY FRAMES... ONE FOR MY SON , THE OTHER FOR MY DAUGHTER....


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 18 2009, 07:51 PM~16024067
> *
> MY FRAMES... ONE FOR MY SON , THE OTHER FOR MY DAUGHTER....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im guessing the brown one is your sons :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:yes: IT WAS BUILT AROUND 97 , THE OTHER ONE WAS DONE ABOUT 94-95.... IVE HAD THAT CHAMELEON FRAME FOR ABOUT 20 YEARS NOW, GOT IT STOCK FROM MY GRANDFATHERS NEIGHBOR, IT WAS HIS BACK IN 64 AS A BIRTHDAY PRESENT.....


----------



## 68 CHEVY

wanna trade a frame and parts for the brown frame


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 18 2009, 08:06 PM~16024839
> *wanna trade a frame and parts for the brown frame
> *


:nono: I BUILT THOSE FOR ME , NOW I AM PASSING THEM TO MY KIDS....  GOTTA BRING THAT NEW GENERATION INTO IT EARLY....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

HOWEVER I COULD BUILD YOU ONE LIKE IT....


----------



## excalibur

really your best bet is to just buy the parts new, they are a hell of a lot cheaper than they used to be. poor boys on here will hook you up, and theres stuff on ebay too.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 18 2009, 08:18 PM~16024924
> *really your best bet is to just buy the parts new, they are a hell of a lot cheaper than they used to be.  poor boys on here will hook you up, and theres stuff on ebay too.
> *


txlowrider.com is the fastest and best price on all your new part prices


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 01:06 PM~16021084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom fenders. need some work but are pretty decent. asking 40 shipped
> custom seat. clean! Asking 35 shipped
> PAYPAL READY
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 18 2009, 08:18 PM~16024924
> *really your best bet is to just buy the parts new, they are a hell of a lot cheaper than they used to be.  poor boys on here will hook you up, and theres stuff on ebay too.
> *


IM UNEMPLOYED BRO I GOT TO GET IT ON THE LOW OR FOR TRADES....  JUST TRYING TO MAKE A FEW BIKES FOR MY KIDS TO CARRY ON THE TRADITION OF RIDING LOW....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 02:06 PM~16021084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom fenders. need some work but are pretty decent. asking 40 shipped
> custom seat. clean! Asking 35 shipped
> PAYPAL READY
> *


*FENDERS SOLD!!! Still have the seat.*


----------



## syked1

air cylinders 2" and 3" stroke - single action with a spring return

See my thread with Killa lowrider - PM me for quick response

$20 shipped + 1.50 paypal fee each = $21.50 - 2= $43 total paypal

*or* 

accept USPS International money orders(pink) in USD $20 even

or 3 for $55 total shipped 

mix and match both sizes same price


----------



## TEMPER909IE

PM ME FOR PRICES


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Dec 15 2009, 05:44 PM~15990724
> *FOR SALE, EVERYTHING IS IN GREAT CONDITION, THE CHROME ON THE PUMP LOOKS FOGGY BECAUSE I TOOK THESE PICS LAST WINTER IN THE COLD... COMES WITH EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE LONG HOSE, IM LOOKING FOR 320.00 SHIPPED, BUT IF U WANT TO DO PICK UP/MEET UP IT WILL BE ALOT CHEAPER...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

$100


----------



## Reverend Hearse

*  IM BUILDING MY SON HIS FIRST BIKE FROM MY MY FRAME THAT WAS BUILT BACK IN THE MID 90'S.  IT HAS BEEN APART FOR ALMOST 10 YEARS NOW AND IS MISSING A FEW ITEMS. IM LOOKING FOR THE FOLLOWING, THEY DONT HAVE TO BE NEW , BUT I NEED THEM PRESENTABLE. 
SHORT CRANK AND 7 HOLE SPROCKET 
CRANK BEARINGS AND CUPS
PEDALS REG OR TWISTED, NEED TO BE CLEAN...
SEAT, I CAN REUPHOLSTER, A RUSTY BASE WOULD BE FINE
SISSY BAR
PLEASE PM ME AS I DONT COME IN THIS PART OFTEN, I HAVE SOME CASH , HOWEVER TRADES WORK BETTER FOR ME AT THE MOMENT...      *

MY FRAMES... ONE FOR MY SON , THE OTHER FOR MY DAUGHTER....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 01:06 PM~16021084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom fenders. need some work but are pretty decent. asking 40 shipped
> custom seat. clean! Asking 35 shipped
> PAYPAL READY
> *


 :angry: damn im 2 late for these, for this price i would of got em shit! looked good


----------



## PINK86REGAL

im lookin for one 20" fan wheel and fender (im coverting my kids bike into a trike)


----------



## syked1

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

**X-mas special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500 - 600 = free shipping up to $40 

1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond  and of course i dunno if there is any Taxes & or Duty on a big export like this but we will make it a "gift" and make a small "commercial price" basically the price in the raw weight of metal:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finished










fender brace 









[/quote]


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2009, 05:52 PM~16039624
> *:angry:  damn im 2 late for these, for this price i would of got em shit! looked good
> *


I still got the seat. hella clean.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2009, 09:08 PM~16040693
> *im lookin for one 20" fan wheel and fender (im coverting my kids bike into a trike)
> *


HOW MANY SPOKE COUNT, BECAUSE I HAVE AN EXTRA ONE


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Dec 20 2009, 09:46 PM~16042736
> *HOW MANY SPOKE COUNT, BECAUSE I HAVE AN EXTRA ONE
> *


i think its 144? pm me a pic and how much thanx bro


----------



## syked1

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

**X-mas special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500 - 600 = free shipping up to $40 

1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond  and of course i dunno if there is any Taxes & or Duty on a big export like this but we will make it a "gift" and make a small "commercial price" basically the price in the raw weight of metal:










What you will get:
1x pair Fork
1x pair Sissybar - With choice of mounting holes location
1x Crown
1x Steering
1x pair Pedals 1/2" Non-Rotating with threads
4x Axle Cover/Knock-Off - send me 2x front & 2x rear Nuts for easier assembly
1x Conti Kit = 4x arms from Seat & Axle(with choice of mounting holes location) + 1x rim mount
4x Flat Fender Braces - you bend super easy bent along outside of fender then bolt inside


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2009, 05:58 PM~16050310
> *JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List
> 
> All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN
> 
> Laser Cutting Services price list
> 
> **X-mas special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500 - 600  = free shipping up to $40
> 
> 1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85
> 1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
> 1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
> 1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
> 2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating with threads: $ 85
> 1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
> 1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
> 4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
> 2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
> 2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
> 4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or
> 2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240
> 2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260
> 
> I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.
> 
> Shipping: $ to be paid by client
> 
> Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond  and of course i dunno if there is any Taxes & or Duty on a big export like this but we will make it a "gift" and make a small "commercial price" basically the price in the raw weight of metal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you will get:
> 1x pair Fork
> 1x pair Sissybar - With choice of mounting holes location
> 1x Crown
> 1x Steering
> 1x pair Pedals 1/2" Non-Rotating with threads
> 4x Axle Cover/Knock-Off - send me 2x front & 2x rear Nuts for easier assembly
> 1x Conti Kit = 4x arms from Seat & Axle(with choice of mounting holes location) + 1x rim mount
> 4x Flat Fender Braces - you bend super easy bent along outside of fender then bolt inside
> *


them forks are bad ass. the rest of the parts need some work. IMO.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 20 2009, 08:13 AM~16036366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2009, 05:52 AM~16044830
> *i think its 144? pm me a pic and how much thanx bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any can help ? how many spokes is this. and how much for a third one for a trike? thanx


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2009, 10:20 PM~16052908
> *any can help ? how many spokes is this. and how much for a third one for a trike? thanx
> *


looks like 144 prolly like 60 for 1


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 09:48 PM~16053255
> *looks like 144 prolly like 60 for 1
> *


thank u


----------



## noe_from_texas

welcome


----------



## Reverend Hearse

*  IM BUILDING MY SON HIS FIRST BIKE FROM MY MY FRAME THAT WAS BUILT BACK IN THE MID 90'S.  IT HAS BEEN APART FOR ALMOST 10 YEARS NOW AND IS MISSING A FEW ITEMS. IM LOOKING FOR THE FOLLOWING, THEY DONT HAVE TO BE NEW , BUT I NEED THEM PRESENTABLE. 
SHORT CRANK AND 7 HOLE SPROCKET 
CRANK BEARINGS AND CUPS
PEDALS REG OR TWISTED, NEED TO BE CLEAN...
SEAT, I CAN REUPHOLSTER, A RUSTY BASE WOULD BE FINE
SISSY BAR
PLEASE PM ME AS I DONT COME IN THIS PART OFTEN, I HAVE SOME CASH , HOWEVER TRADES WORK BETTER FOR ME AT THE MOMENT...      *

MY FRAMES... ONE FOR MY SON , THE OTHER FOR MY DAUGHTER....


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2009, 07:52 AM~16044830
> *i think its 144? pm me a pic and how much thanx bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT ONE, ILL SELL IT TO YOU FOR 75 SHIPPED!!!


----------



## Low-Life09

HERE GOES A PIC... JUST THE RIM 75.00 SHIPPED!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Dec 22 2009, 11:30 AM~16057385
> *HERE GOES A PIC... JUST THE RIM 75.00 SHIPPED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## Reynaldo866

i selling a 1965 Schwinn Typhoon for a friend of mine 
24" Frame,
fork, 
sprocket,
chain and 
chainguard
pm me your offers


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Dec 22 2009, 12:30 PM~16057385
> *HERE GOES A PIC... JUST THE RIM 75.00 SHIPPED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2009, 11:19 PM~16063680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250 forks includes all hardware chromed engraved shipped
> 
> 220 bars chromed engraved shipped
> 190 frame haza design shipped
> seat custom clean 35 shipped
> 80 chainguard rechromed engraved
> rechromed 72 spoke rims in pieces 45 shipped
> 
> schwinn rechromed neck 30 shipped
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&hl=deep+brown
> *


why you sellin it?


----------



## MR.SHADES

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516855


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 22 2009, 10:34 PM~16063816
> *why you sellin it?
> *


my car.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2009, 09:19 PM~16063680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250 forks includes all hardware chromed engraved Plus ship
> 
> 220 bars chromed engraved plus ship
> 190 frame haza design Plus ship
> 
> seat custom clean 35 Plus ship
> 80 chainguard rechromed engraved Plus ship
> rechromed 72 spoke rims in pieces 45 Plus ship
> 
> schwinn rechromed neck 30 Plus ship
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&hl=deep+brown
> 
> 
> What I listed if whats for sale. None of the D-twist minus the handle bar twist is for sale.  PAYPAL READY M.O. accepted.
> *



anyone have fenders like this 4sale? how much do they run for? thnx


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 22 2009, 02:37 PM~16059088
> *i selling a 1965 Schwinn Typhoon for a friend of mine
> 24" Frame,
> fork,
> sprocket,
> chain and
> chainguard
> pm me your offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you guys really dont want this i thought someone would jump on it real quick

why not :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 23 2009, 11:06 AM~16067236
> *what you guys really dont want this i thought someone would jump on it real quick
> 
> why not  :dunno:
> *


I got the exact same frame. I had it painted too. :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 23 2009, 11:08 AM~16067255
> *I got the exact same frame. I had it painted too. :biggrin:
> *


its a good frame i just want a 26"
can you get 24" bent forks ?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*FOR SALE WHOLE TRIKE OR PARTS *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 23 2009, 11:13 AM~16067326
> *its a good frame i just want a 26"
> can you get 24" bent forks ?
> *


I dunno who makes em but Im sure you can.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 23 2009, 06:07 PM~16071314
> *I dunno who makes em but Im sure you can.
> *


i figured you would know if anyone


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Dec 23 2009, 06:05 PM~16071299
> *FOR SALE WHOLE TRIKE OR PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*1968 SCHWINN FAIRLADY FRAME 65 SHIPPED * 


















*1975 SCHWINN STING RAY 60 SHIPPED*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

20'' BANANA SEATS THROW OFFER


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*FLAT TWISTED STEERING WHEEL 35 SHIPPED*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*FLAT TWISTED CONTI KIT 30 SHIPPED*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*GOLD PLATED SISSY BAR AND STEERING WHEEL (PLATING IS 75% GOOD)65 SHIPPED* 


















*HANDLE BARS 35 SHIPPED*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*1952 SCHWINN SPITFIRE RAD FRAME ONLY NO SEAT CLAMP,SEAT POST OR PEDALS AND CRANK FOR SALE PM ME FOR PRICE *


----------



## 68 CHEVY

how much for the fenders


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Dec 23 2009, 06:57 PM~16071731
> *1952 SCHWINN SPITFIRE RAD FRAME ONLY NO SEAT CLAMP,SEAT POST OR PEDALS AND CRANK  FOR SALE PM ME FOR PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much


----------



## 817Lowrider

you spent hella grip on that.


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2009, 10:19 PM~16063680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250 forks includes all hardware chromed engraved Plus ship
> 
> 220 bars chromed engraved plus ship
> 190 frame haza design Plus ship
> 
> seat custom clean 35 Plus ship
> 80 chainguard rechromed engraved Plus ship
> rechromed 72 spoke rims in pieces 45 Plus ship
> 
> schwinn rechromed neck 30 Plus ship
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&hl=deep+brown
> 
> What I listed if whats for sale. None of the D-twist minus the handle bar twist is for sale.  PAYPAL READY M.O. accepted.
> *



would you ride those forks and handle bars?


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 23 2009, 09:06 PM~16071827
> *how much for the fenders
> *


please tell me youre not serious.


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 23 2009, 09:00 PM~16072926
> *please tell me youre not serious.
> *


i know im a dumbass i was talkin bout the front one and just said fenders ma bad


----------



## Reverend Hearse

* 

68chevy need not apply....

IM BUILDING MY SON HIS FIRST BIKE FROM MY MY FRAME THAT WAS BUILT BACK IN THE MID 90'S.  IT HAS BEEN APART FOR ALMOST 10 YEARS NOW AND IS MISSING A FEW ITEMS. IM LOOKING FOR THE FOLLOWING, THEY DONT HAVE TO BE NEW , BUT I NEED THEM PRESENTABLE. 
SHORT CRANK AND 7 HOLE SPROCKET 
CRANK BEARINGS AND CUPS
PEDALS REG OR TWISTED, NEED TO BE CLEAN...
SEAT, I CAN REUPHOLSTER, A RUSTY BASE WOULD BE FINE
SISSY BAR
PLEASE PM ME AS I DONT COME IN THIS PART OFTEN, I HAVE SOME CASH , HOWEVER TRADES WORK BETTER FOR ME AT THE MOMENT...      *

MY FRAMES... ONE FOR MY SON , THE OTHER FOR MY DAUGHTER....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ttt


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 03:16 PM~15646745
> *THIS IS JUST SOME EXTRA STUFF TAKING UP SPACE IN THE GARAGE THAT WE DON'T NEED ANYMORE. THERE IS SOME NEW PARTS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN USED AS WELL AS SOME OLD PARTS. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED BETTER PICS OF A PART JUST HIT ME UP. THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PEOPLE I STILL HAVE ALL THIS SHIT. I WANNA GET IT OUT OF MY GARAGE ASAP, SO MAKE A DECENT OFFER AND IT IS YOURS. I'M NOT LOOKING TO GET RICH JUST WANT TO GET RID OF THIS STUFF AND MAKE SOME OF MY MONEY BACK. MAKE OFFERS!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Forks for sale...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 6 2009, 12:29 PM~15888603
> *double square twisted pedels polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted crank polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SOLD!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2009, 10:19 PM~16098184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks for sale...
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THOSE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 27 2009, 12:13 AM~16099253
> *HOW MUCH FOR THOSE?
> *


$100 shipped


----------



## Reynaldo866

Wanted 
Chrome chain 
chrome chain guard
banana seat 
seat clamp 
twisted peddles 
and a sprocket 

let me know what you have and how much


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

they are old parts . but are what i got left. theyall need replating unfortunetly.
gotta make 30$ up quick for a shipping fee.
*FOR SALE*
sssy bars and handle bar








the bars are schwinn.


















the frame, forks,sprocket,crank,chain,chain guard, head and crank cups and goose neck are also for sale here.









here are the other parts i have.









tire not include



































lmk


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

sissy bars *SOLD*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2009, 10:19 PM~16098184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks for sale...
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

everything new 

single sq twisted sissy bar $25+ship
twisted chrome 20" frame $60+ship
gold stock 20" frame $55+ship
all gold 16" wheels i think 68 spoke $95+ship (set)


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 02:11 PM~16146158
> *Wanted
> Chrome chain
> chrome chain guard
> banana seat
> seat clamp
> twisted peddles
> and a sprocket
> 
> let me know what you have and how much
> *


TTT still need all of this


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 2 2010, 10:49 PM~16165426
> *TTT still need all of this
> *


what kind of seat ? does it matter on color or kind ?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 2 2010, 10:22 PM~16165742
> *what kind of seat ? does it matter on color or kind ?
> *


what do you have


----------



## Reverend Hearse

* IM BUILDING MY SON HIS FIRST BIKE FROM MY MY FRAME THAT WAS BUILT BACK IN THE MID 90'S. IT HAS BEEN APART FOR ALMOST 10 YEARS NOW AND IS MISSING A FEW ITEMS. IM LOOKING FOR THE FOLLOWING, THEY DONT HAVE TO BE NEW , BUT I NEED THEM PRESENTABLE. 


SHORT CRANK AND 7 HOLE SPROCKET

CRANK BEARINGS AND CUPS

PEDALS REG OR TWISTED, NEED TO BE CLEAN...

SEAT, I CAN REUPHOLSTER, A RUSTY BASE WOULD BE FINE

SISSY BAR


PLEASE PM ME AS I DONT COME IN THIS PART OFTEN, I HAVE SOME CASH , HOWEVER TRADES WORK BETTER FOR ME AT THE MOMENT...    *

MY FRAMES... ONE FOR MY SON , THE OTHER FOR MY DAUGHTER....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 2 2010, 11:23 PM~16165756
> *what do you have
> *


old school ones with plastic like on them


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 2 2010, 11:27 PM~16166331
> *old school ones with plastic like on them
> *


do you have any pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 3 2010, 12:40 AM~16166453
> *do you have any pics
> *


i can this week if you like them just pay shipping and you can have one


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 3 2010, 12:32 AM~16166915
> *i can this week if you like them just pay shipping and you can have one
> *


thanks man its not a BMX seat is it 
wha i realy want is a black banana seat


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 3 2010, 01:36 AM~16166937
> *thanks man its not a BMX seat is it
> wha i realy want is a black banana seat
> *


no banana seat :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 3 2010, 12:49 AM~16167028
> *no banana seat  :biggrin:
> *


when you have time can you get a pic


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 3 2010, 01:51 AM~16167041
> *when you have time can you get a pic
> *


yea mon or tues i will go to teh unit and take pic of it :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 3 2010, 12:52 AM~16167048
> *yea mon or tues i will go to teh unit and take pic of it  :biggrin:
> *


alright cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2009, 10:19 PM~16098184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks for sale...
> *


SOLD!!!SOLD!!!SOLD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 2 2010, 08:13 PM~16164030
> *everything new
> 
> single sq twisted sissy bar $25+ship
> twisted chrome 20" frame $60+ship
> gold stock 20" frame $55+ship
> all gold 16" wheels i think 68 spoke $95+ship (set)
> 16" stock forks $30+ship
> *


added to list  
16" stock forks only $35+ship


----------



## brownie_602

Wats up i need a bannana seat either black blue red or green and either the 5 button one or the regluar swirl ones dnt have 2 be new but i dnt want one thats all fuked up i also need flat twisted gold and chrome parts so hit me up


----------



## Reverend Hearse

* IM BUILDING MY SON HIS FIRST BIKE FROM MY MY FRAME THAT WAS BUILT BACK IN THE MID 90'S. IT HAS BEEN APART FOR ALMOST 10 YEARS NOW AND IS MISSING A FEW ITEMS. IM LOOKING FOR THE FOLLOWING, THEY DONT HAVE TO BE NEW , BUT I NEED THEM PRESENTABLE. 
SHORT CRANK AND 7 HOLE SPROCKET

CRANK BEARINGS AND CUPS

PEDALS REG OR TWISTED, NEED TO BE CLEAN...

SEAT, I CAN REUPHOLSTER, A RUSTY BASE WOULD BE FINE

SISSY BAR
PLEASE PM ME AS I DONT COME IN THIS PART OFTEN, I HAVE SOME CASH , HOWEVER TRADES WORK BETTER FOR ME AT THE MOMENT...    *

MY FRAMES... ONE FOR MY SON , THE OTHER FOR MY DAUGHTER....


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 26 2009, 09:46 PM~16097846
> *PEOPLE I STILL HAVE ALL THIS SHIT. I WANNA GET IT OUT OF MY GARAGE ASAP, SO MAKE A DECENT OFFER AND IT IS YOURS. I'M NOT LOOKING TO GET RICH JUST WANT TO GET RID OF THIS STUFF AND MAKE SOME OF MY MONEY BACK. MAKE OFFERS!!!
> *


I GUESS NO BODY CAN USE THIS SHIT??? I GUESS IN THE TRASH IT GOES :biggrin:


----------



## 2Tujunga3

for sale


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 3 2010, 11:14 PM~16175552
> *I GUESS NO BODY CAN USE THIS SHIT??? I GUESS IN THE TRASH IT GOES :biggrin:
> *


what all do you have


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 03:16 PM~15646745
> *THIS IS JUST SOME EXTRA STUFF TAKING UP SPACE IN THE GARAGE THAT WE DON'T NEED ANYMORE. THERE IS SOME NEW PARTS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN USED AS WELL AS SOME OLD PARTS. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED BETTER PICS OF A PART JUST HIT ME UP. THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see some things there I can use . I'll pm you my number .... Paypal ready


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 3 2010, 11:25 PM~16175702
> *what all do you have
> *


what do you want for the
sissy bar
seat
chain guard
chain
seat clamp 
and the fender 
shipped to 61104


----------



## show-bound

EBAY LISTNG WHEELS!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...56#ht_564wt_962


I CAN GET ANY PART YOU WANT!!!


----------



## BASH3R

posting for the homie noah "mexica"
blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
male is 2 months and female is 3 months 
300 each or the pair for 500
pm him or call him (562)3841917


----------



## 817Lowrider

Gooseneck Asking 20 shipped PayPal Only


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 08:07 PM~16184670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooseneck Asking 20 shipped PayPal Only
> *


sold pm me


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 02:11 PM~16146158
> *Wanted
> Chrome chain
> chrome chain guard
> banana seat
> seat clamp
> twisted peddles
> and a sprocket
> 
> let me know what you have and how much
> *


nobody has any of this


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 3 2010, 11:14 PM~16175552
> *I GUESS NO BODY CAN USE THIS SHIT??? I GUESS IN THE TRASH IT GOES :biggrin:
> *


what do you want for the
sissy bar
seat
chain guard
chain
seat clamp
and the fender
shipped to 61104


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 10:07 PM~16184670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooseneck Asking 20 shipped PayPal Only
> *


nice bling  :nicoderm:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 3 2010, 10:52 PM~16176067
> *I see some things there I can use . I'll pm you my number .... Paypal ready
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 4 2010, 09:29 PM~16185927
> *nobody has any of this
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16182590
> *posting for the homie noah "mexica"
> blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
> male is 2 months and female is 3 months
> 300 each or the pair for 500
> pm him or call him (626)384-1917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats right for sale or trade for a bike shcwinn or lowrider bike or trike these pure breed all amrican solid bule pits there not bother or sister i got them to breed and to keep if no one wants them let me know whats up or pm me pic of what you guys got also will consider stereos rims ect. 626-384-1917 cell :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 4 2010, 06:36 PM~16182590
> *posting for the homie noah "mexica"
> blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
> male is 2 months and female is 3 months
> 300 each or the pair for 500
> pm him or call him (562)3841917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They look sad. like they are saying "why are you trading me for bikes?"


Very nice dogs btw


----------



## MEXICA

no there saying buy me buy me lol :roflmao:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

20in black frame 30$
20in chrome frame 20$
chrome dummy lights 15$
gold sissy bar 15$ needs 2 b replated


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Jan 5 2010, 05:17 PM~16193118
> *20in black frame 30$
> 20in chrome frame 20$
> chrome dummy lights 15$
> gold sissy bar 15$ needs 2 b replated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take the chrome frame


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

pm sent


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Jan 5 2010, 05:29 PM~16193264
> *pm sent
> *


pm replied


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 5 2010, 02:11 PM~16191528
> *thats right for sale or trade for a bike shcwinn or lowrider bike or trike these pure breed all amrican solid bule pits there not bother or sister i got them to breed and to keep if no one wants them let me know whats up or pm me pic of what you guys got also will consider stereos rims ect. 626-384-1917 cell  :biggrin:
> *


i have a schwinn but i dont want no dam dog


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 5 2010, 05:14 PM~16193775
> *i have a schwinn but i dont want no dam dog
> *


you really need


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 3 2010, 12:52 AM~16167048
> *yea mon or tues i will go to teh unit and take pic of it  :biggrin:
> *


did you get a pic yet


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 5 2010, 12:29 AM~16187660
> *PM SENT  :biggrin:
> *


have you figured out the prices yet


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST PICS. THIS IS WHAT I HAVE TO TRADE OR SALE. FLAT TWISTED HANDLE BARS, TWISTED PEDALS, TWISTED BENT SISSY BARS, TWISTED SEAT, GRIPS I'll INCLUDE WITH THE HBARS, 3 FENDERS FOR TRIKE WITH PINSTRIPING, TWISTED FORKS.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 6 2010, 05:06 AM~16200974
> *I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST PICS. THIS IS WHAT I HAVE TO TRADE OR SALE. FLAT TWISTED HANDLE BARS, TWISTED PEDALS,  TWISTED BENT SISSY BARS,  TWISTED SEAT, GRIPS I'll INCLUDE WITH THE HBARS, 3 FENDERS FOR TRIKE WITH PINSTRIPING, TWISTED FORKS.
> *


whats the prices on it


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

MAKE ME AN OFFER. I WOULD LIKE TO SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 6 2010, 07:16 AM~16201153
> *MAKE ME AN OFFER. I WOULD LIKE TO SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER.
> *


can you get pictures


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16182590
> *posting for the homie noah "mexica"
> blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
> male is 2 months and female is 3 months
> 300 each or the pair for 500
> pm him or call him (562)3841917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I got a male , just born last week , blue pit for $150*  *NO TRADES* :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

anyways ................ how we go from parts to pets :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

I'M SEALING ALL OF THESE!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

4 SALE ALL OF THESE!!!!


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 6 2010, 07:54 AM~16201449
> *I got a male , just born last week , blue pit for $150    NO TRADES  :biggrin:
> *


dont forget you have to wait at least six weeks before you remove them from the mom


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jan 6 2010, 03:18 PM~16203680
> *4 SALE ALL OF THESE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have 2 of these......how much shipped to texas.........


----------



## schwinn1966

Lil Tiger Project (Custom Made Top Bar)

$80










:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jan 6 2010, 01:18 PM~16203680
> *4 SALE ALL OF THESE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM ME PRICE ON FORKS GOLD WHITE MIRRORS!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 6 2010, 01:30 PM~16203768
> *dont forget you have to wait at least six weeks before you remove them from the mom
> *


*got it *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 6 2010, 05:48 PM~16205603
> *got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will u shipped em :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 6 2010, 06:09 PM~16206519
> *will u shipped em  :biggrin:
> *


*for the right price *    *or maybe i take a tripback to NY and deliver to you , thinking of taking my wife out there this year *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 6 2010, 07:34 PM~16206838
> *for the right price       or maybe i take a tripback to NY and deliver to you , thinking of taking my wife out there this year
> *


  let me know if u do dog,,  u shoould :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 6 2010, 06:36 PM~16206862
> * let me know if u do dog,,  u shoould  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 6 2010, 05:12 PM~16205118
> *Lil Tiger Project (Custom Made Top Bar)
> 
> $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 6 2010, 04:12 PM~16205118
> *Lil Tiger Project (Custom Made Top Bar)
> 
> $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


BEST OFFER,,HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO SAN DIEGO,CA 92057..


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 6 2010, 11:59 PM~16210656
> *BEST OFFER,,HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO SAN DIEGO,CA 92057..
> *



pm sent
:biggrin:


----------



## carlosjimenez

anybody got any chrome parts twisted pm me pics and prices


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 6 2010, 04:12 PM~16205118
> *Lil Tiger Project (Custom Made Top Bar)
> 
> $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i got set of fenders w braces for 40 bucks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 5 2010, 10:49 PM~16196986
> *did you get a pic yet
> *


no i am under snow sucks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 6 2010, 05:12 PM~16205118
> *Lil Tiger Project (Custom Made Top Bar)
> 
> $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


trade for a 16 inch frame and chainguard?


----------



## 817Lowrider

ttt


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 7 2010, 04:40 PM~16216587
> *i got set of fenders w braces for 40 bucks
> *


You got pics


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 04:57 PM~16216714
> *trade for a 16 inch frame and chainguard?
> *


No thanks got too many 16"s already
:biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 04:57 PM~16216714
> *trade for a 16 inch frame and chainguard?
> *


Is it schwinn you got pics and how much


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 8 2010, 03:57 PM~16227637
> *Is it schwinn you got pics and how much
> *


have a whole thread on it. asking 110 shipped. with gaurd.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 4 2010, 02:44 PM~16179810
> *EBAY LISTNG WHEELS and MORE!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...56#ht_564wt_962
> I CAN GET ANY PART YOU WANT!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 6 2010, 04:06 AM~16200974
> *I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST PICS. THIS IS WHAT I HAVE TO TRADE OR SALE. FLAT TWISTED HANDLE BARS, TWISTED PEDALS,  TWISTED BENT SISSY BARS,  TWISTED SEAT, GRIPS I'll INCLUDE WITH THE HBARS, 3 FENDERS FOR TRIKE WITH PINSTRIPING, TWISTED FORKS.
> *


pm sent.


----------



## MEXICA

i got a set of og 12 lil tiger schwinn fenders with braces 40 bucks 626-384-1917 cell will ship


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PEDALS AND MIRRORS PENDING


----------



## schwinn1966

here's a better pic










:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 9 2010, 08:31 AM~16235126
> *here's a better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i paid 75. for a complete one


----------



## show-bound

LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS 

THE BEST COMMUNICATION, SERVICE AND LOWEST PRICES 

THIS IS THE HOOK UP!!! Unlike other online retailers you wont pay $10 shipping for 1 small item, only actual cost!
WILL SHIP WORLD WIDE NO BS



ebay items...listed a couple of things...like i said, selling the same parts as everyone else! 
Some prices are marketed as per ebay fees etc, order here and save even more!

http://shop.ebay.com/showbound78/m.html?_n...=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## luckcharm818

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924520
ALL NEW PARTS I GOT FOR SALE
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924578
FOR SALE $20
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924568
FOR SALE $30
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924553
FOR SALE $35
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924541
FOR SALE $20
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924494
FOR SALE $50
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924473
FOR SALE $65
ALL NEEDS TO GO QUIK


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 10 2010, 08:27 PM~16248211
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924520
> ALL NEW PARTS I GOT FOR SALE
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924578
> FOR SALE $20
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924568
> FOR SALE $30
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924553
> FOR SALE $35
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924541
> FOR SALE $20
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924494
> FOR SALE $50
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924473
> FOR SALE $65
> ALL NEEDS TO GO QUIK
> *


??? cool new people???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 10 2010, 07:27 PM~16248211
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924520
> ALL NEW PARTS I GOT FOR SALE
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924578
> FOR SALE $20
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924568
> FOR SALE $30
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924553
> FOR SALE $35
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924541
> FOR SALE $20
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924494
> FOR SALE $50
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=58924473
> FOR SALE $65
> ALL NEEDS TO GO QUIK
> *


Links dont work.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2010, 08:40 PM~16248404
> *Links dont work.
> *


I think he has to log in.


----------



## luckcharm818

oh my bad or go to the link of "put what u got new or use" i have it there and it works to see the pics


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 10 2010, 08:48 PM~16248527
> *oh my bad or go to the link of "put what u got new or use" i have it there and it works to see the pics
> *


i dont get it


----------



## luckcharm818

on the forums the topic is called put what you got for sale new or use the pic are there and thay work


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 10 2010, 09:15 PM~16248930
> *on the forums the topic is called put what you got for sale new or use the pic are there and thay work
> *


Oh ok I see them now 
Good luck on the sale


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 10 2010, 07:19 PM~16249013
> *Oh ok I see them now
> Good luck on the sale
> *


thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 2 2010, 08:13 PM~16164030
> *everything new
> 
> single sq twisted sissy bar $25+ship
> twisted chrome 20" frame $60+ship
> gold stock 20" frame $55+ship
> all gold 16" wheels i think 68 spoke $95+ship (set)
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

looking for a steering wheel and cont.kit for sale. helping my homie out. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 11 2010, 02:46 AM~16252103
> *looking for a steering wheel and cont.kit for sale. helping my homie out. :biggrin:
> *


what kind? chrome or gold ?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 11 2010, 01:46 AM~16252103
> *looking for a steering wheel and cont.kit for sale. helping my homie out. :biggrin:
> *


i have a cont.kit pm me your offer


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16182590
> *posting for the homie noah "mexica"
> blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
> male is 2 months and female is 3 months
> 300 each or the pair for 500
> pm him or call him (562)3841917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD MALE PUP THE ONE ON THE RIGHT STILL HAVE FEMALE 3MO OLD HAS SHOTS GOOD TO GO 300OBO OR TRADE FOR A BIKE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jan 11 2010, 04:58 AM~16252643-->
> 
> 
> 
> what kind? chrome or gold ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chrome flat twisted.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reynaldo866_@Jan 11 2010, 05:38 AM~16252684
> *i have a cont.kit pm me your offer
> *


pm me a pic. he wants to see it.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 11 2010, 06:21 PM~16258147
> *chrome flat twisted.
> pm me a pic. he wants to see it.
> *


the guy that had it already sold it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 11 2010, 08:11 PM~16260175
> *the guy that had it already sold it
> *


alright homie. thanks for trying. :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 11 2010, 09:35 PM~16260468
> *alright homie. thanks for trying. :biggrin:
> *


yeah man no problem


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 11 2010, 10:35 PM~16260468
> *alright homie. thanks for trying. :biggrin:
> *


conti 
30- 60 depending on stlye

http://fnrco.com/catalog/groups.php?catId=9&subCatId=117


----------



## show-bound

steering wheels

45-60 depending on style
http://fnrco.com/catalog/groups.php?p=2&catId=9&subCatId=134


----------



## elspock84

i went through some more of my frames and i realized that i got more jr frames than i thought. so im gonna go ahead and get rid of these 2. 
ill take 75 for each shipped
the blue one is a 1970 and da black one is a 1973


----------



## show-bound

CHROME VALVE STEMS PAIR NEW

$5 SHIPPED


----------



## show-bound

$12 shipped for the pair!


----------



## show-bound

12 shipped pair


----------



## show-bound

220 shipped for the pair!!
20" twisted 36
coaster rear and front












other 20"and 16" wheels
http://shop.ebay.com/showbound78/m.html?_n...=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ANY TRIPLE TWISTED HANDLEBARS, TRIPLE TWISTED SISSYBARS AND 7 TWIST CHAINGUARD??


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 9 2010, 08:51 AM~16235257
> *i paid 75. for a complete one
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 12 2010, 04:24 AM~16264160
> *ANY TRIPLE TWISTED HANDLEBARS, TRIPLE TWISTED SISSYBARS AND 7 TWIST CHAINGUARD??
> *


----------



## cbp 666

sup fellas. im looking for a flat twisted steering wheel,flat twisted cont. kit. and a duck tail rear fender. all chrome. thanks lmk.

and hey matt thanks for helping me out homie.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2010, 02:00 AM~16264117
> *220 shipped for the pair!!
> 20" twisted 36
> coaster rear and front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other 20"and 16" wheels
> http://shop.ebay.com/showbound78/m.html?_n...=&_trksid=p4340
> *


DO U HAVE ANY INDIVUAL ONE I NEED ONE ONLY IF NOT I GUESS ILL HAVE TO BUY THE PAIR!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 12 2010, 08:17 PM~16270079
> *DO U HAVE ANY INDIVUAL ONE I NEED ONE ONLY IF NOT I GUESS ILL HAVE TO BUY THE PAIR!
> *


pm sent


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2010, 06:50 PM~16270563
> *pm sent
> *


REPLIED THANKS!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Need to clean out the garage getting rid of stuff! Will let it all go cheap! 

1 set of 20" 72 spokes rim painted green spokes chrome! need to be trued! 

1 set of 20" 72 spokes all chrome will need to be cleaned!












Chitty cell phone pic!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 13 2010, 12:53 PM~16278142
> *Need to clean out the garage getting rid of stuff! Will let it all go cheap!
> 
> 1 set of 20" 72 spokes rim painted green spokes chrome! need to be trued!
> 
> 1 set of 20" 72 spokes all chrome will need to be cleaned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chitty cell phone pic!
> *


how much each


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 13 2010, 02:33 PM~16278465
> *how much each
> *


each set! $50 shipped! OBO!


----------



## brownie_602

yo i need a banana seat any color but i perfer blue black or green hit me up and these parts 

flat twisted sterring wheel (gold)
flat twisted handle bars (Gold)
flat twisted forks (gold)
flat twisted fender braces(chrome)
Stem (chrome)


im willing to trade a 16 gig ipod touch the cueernt generation with the wall charger and the usb cord i dnt got earphones tho and it gots a screen proctor


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2010, 01:50 AM~16264078
> *CHROME VALVE STEMS PAIR NEW
> 
> $5 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 13 2010, 02:27 PM~16278900
> *yo i need a banana seat any color but i perfer blue black or green hit me up and these parts
> 
> flat twisted sterring wheel (gold)
> flat twisted handle bars (Gold)
> flat twisted forks (gold)
> flat twisted fender braces(chrome)
> Stem (chrome)
> im willing to trade a 16 gig ipod touch the cueernt generation with the wall charger and the usb cord i dnt got earphones tho and it gots a screen proctor
> *


pm sent


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2010, 02:00 AM~16264117
> *220 shipped for the pair!!
> 20" twisted 36
> coaster rear and front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other 20"and 16" wheels
> http://shop.ebay.com/showbound78/m.html?_n...=&_trksid=p4340
> *


 YO WERE U AT HOMIE????? LET ME NOW!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jan 15 2010, 08:38 AM~16298818
> *YO WERE U AT HOMIE????? LET ME NOW!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


aqui stoy


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 9 2010, 08:31 AM~16235126
> *here's a better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


is this still for sale ?


----------



## goinlow

hey whats up homies! My father in law has a 53 schwinn panther that he is restoring... Any one has a straight bar tank for sale ??? If anyone does PM me cause I probably won`t be back to check this post for a while... Thanks alot homies !!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521169


----------



## brownie_602

yo i need a twisted 20 inch frame the color dont matter im a painter so i can always repaint it or if u got a frame thats bondowd or just welded hit me up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SELLING THE RIMS OFF THE BIKE LET ME KNOW. MAKE ME AN OFFER. I DONT HAVE THE BEARINGS TO THE BACK RIM. 









LOCAL PICK UP ONLY


----------



## show-bound

ORDERED 20 MORE SETS!!! 

TIRES ARE 12 PLUS SHIPPING 

shipping to US 7.25 bucks
shipping to canada 9 bucks
shipping to Austrailia 24 bucks! <shipped three pairs last week!

16" tires


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 18 2010, 05:31 PM~16329323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size fender are they


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 04:30 PM~16329319
> *SELLING THE RIMS OFF THE BIKE LET ME KNOW. MAKE ME AN OFFER. I DONT HAVE THE BEARINGS TO THE BACK RIM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOCAL PICK UP ONLY
> *


what do u want for the frame


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 18 2010, 06:47 PM~16329459
> *what size fender are they
> *


20"


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 18 2010, 05:49 PM~16329483
> *20"
> *


how much do you want


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 18 2010, 06:52 PM~16329525
> *how much do you want
> *


22 SHIPPED


----------



## show-bound

EVERYONE WHO ORDERED PARTS LAST WEEK, PARTS HAVE SHIPPED, THANKS FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 18 2010, 04:48 PM~16329473
> *what do u want for the frame
> *


NOT SELLING THE FRAME ONLY THE RIMS.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

selling some custom tnt forks ....you can use them for a 20in bike as i did our you can use them on a 26in bike/trike....i do not need them anymore so im selling them......chrome plated......not in the best condition as it has some cloth scratches from cleaning them.....there was a part in the design where you can put the front rims stems through so it wont be as long......but there is a actuall hole drilled out that can be used also........best offer and include shipping...











also might sell this pedal car(no sterring wheel)....it will cost about 60 dollars to ship i believe....throw me a offer.........


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 18 2010, 11:29 PM~16335427
> *selling some custom tnt forks ....you can use them for a 20in bike as i did our you can use them on a 26in bike/trike....i do not need them anymore so im selling them......chrome plated......not in the best condition as it has some cloth scratches from cleaning them.....there was a part in the design where you can put the front rims stems through so it wont be as long......but there is a actuall hole drilled out that can be used also........best offer and include shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also might sell this pedal car(no sterring wheel)....it will cost about 60 dollars to ship i believe....throw me a offer.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PEDDAL CAR,,INTRESTED,,POST ME A PRICE...THANX... :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SELLING THE RIMS OFF THE BIKE LET ME KNOW. MAKE ME AN OFFER. I DONT HAVE THE BEARINGS TO THE BACK RIM.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 19 2010, 01:29 AM~16335427
> *selling some custom tnt forks ....you can use them for a 20in bike as i did our you can use them on a 26in bike/trike....i do not need them anymore so im selling them......chrome plated......not in the best condition as it has some cloth scratches from cleaning them.....there was a part in the design where you can put the front rims stems through so it wont be as long......but there is a actuall hole drilled out that can be used also........best offer and include shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also might sell this pedal car(no sterring wheel)....it will cost about 60 dollars to ship i believe....throw me a offer.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



open to trades


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 15 2010, 06:08 PM~16303617
> *is this still for sale ?
> *


Yes
:yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 19 2010, 04:53 PM~16341681
> *Yes
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH??


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2010, 05:07 PM~16341915
> *HOW MUCH??
> *


$80
Plus $8 shipping

i added a chrome seatpost (not og but same size and solid)


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 19 2010, 04:43 PM~16341506
> *open to trades
> *


What are you looking To trade for for the forks and how much are you asking money wise


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 19 2010, 07:03 PM~16342569
> *What are you looking To trade for for the forks and how much are you asking money wise
> *


pm sent


----------



## Estrella Bike Club

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 19 2010, 12:29 AM~16335427
> *selling some custom tnt forks ....you can use them for a 20in bike as i did our you can use them on a 26in bike/trike....i do not need them anymore so im selling them......chrome plated......not in the best condition as it has some cloth scratches from cleaning them.....there was a part in the design where you can put the front rims stems through so it wont be as long......but there is a actuall hole drilled out that can be used also........best offer and include shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also might sell this pedal car(no sterring wheel)....it will cost about 60 dollars to ship i believe....throw me a offer.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for the forks


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 19 2010, 06:10 PM~16342634
> *pm sent
> *


Pm recieved


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 19 2010, 01:29 AM~16335427
> *selling some custom tnt forks ....you can use them for a 20in bike as i did our you can use them on a 26in bike/trike....i do not need them anymore so im selling them......chrome plated......not in the best condition as it has some cloth scratches from cleaning them.....there was a part in the design where you can put the front rims stems through so it wont be as long......but there is a actuall hole drilled out that can be used also........best offer and include shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also might sell this pedal car(no sterring wheel)....it will cost about 60 dollars to ship i believe....throw me a offer.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



forks sold............


still have the pedal car........


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 19 2010, 01:29 AM~16335427
> *selling some custom tnt forks ....you can use them for a 20in bike as i did our you can use them on a 26in bike/trike....i do not need them anymore so im selling them......chrome plated......not in the best condition as it has some cloth scratches from cleaning them.....there was a part in the design where you can put the front rims stems through so it wont be as long......but there is a actuall hole drilled out that can be used also........best offer and include shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also might sell this pedal car(no sterring wheel)....it will cost about 60 dollars to ship i believe....throw me a offer.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pedal car still for sale


----------



## schwinn1966

found a rear fender for it!

$110 Shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

:ugh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 19 2010, 05:11 PM~16343461
> *pedal car still for sale
> *


pm price need a presant formy new born :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 19 2010, 08:40 PM~16344632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found a rear fender for it!
> 
> $110 Shipped
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


dammit, i need a job :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 19 2010, 09:53 PM~16347552
> *dammit, i need a job :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 19 2010, 08:40 PM~16344632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found a rear fender for it!
> 
> $110 Shipped
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how much for the rims and tires? or do you have any other ones?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 20 2010, 12:49 PM~16351602
> *how much for the rims and tires?  or do you have any other ones?
> *


pm sent


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16182590
> *posting for the homie noah "mexica"
> blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
> male is 2 months and female is 3 months
> 300 each or the pair for 500
> pm him or call him (562)3841917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I STILL GOT THE FEMALE PUP THE ONE ON THE RIGHT FOR SALE OR TRADE HIT ME UP NEEDS A NEW HOME


----------



## Fleetangel

DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY SPOKE WHEELS FOR A PEDAL CAR???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 18 2010, 06:31 PM~16329323
> *16" tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


20" tires ALL SOLD! >restocking!
16" TIREs 2 sets left


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jan 15 2010, 11:27 PM~16305265
> *hey whats up homies!  My father in law has a 53 schwinn panther that he is restoring...  Any one has a straight bar tank for sale ???  If anyone does PM me cause I probably won`t be back to check this post for a while... Thanks alot homies !!!
> *




anyone ???


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 03:11 PM~16146158
> *Wanted
> Chrome chain
> chrome chain guard
> banana seat
> seat clamp
> twisted peddles
> and a sprocket
> 
> let me know what you have and how much
> *


I got some of that stuff. I'll take a pic when I get home. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

where can I get a diagram on how to build a trike? I got one for my son about 3 years ago but I wanted to wait till he was old enough to build it him self. he is now turning 9 so I think he can do it with my help but I need a diagram of the parts and how to put them together LOL. I built my daughter a lo lo bike but that was over 10 years ago. I forgot where everything goes. thanks for any help.


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 22 2010, 02:25 PM~16376330
> *where can I get a diagram on how to build a trike? I got one for my son about 3 years ago but I wanted to wait till he was old enough to build it him self. he is now turning 9 so I think he can do it with my help but I need a diagram of the parts and how to put them together LOL. I built my daughter a lo lo bike but that was over 10 years ago. I forgot where everything goes. thanks for any help.
> *


You can go to masterlowrider.com and click on Assembly Guide & Web Links.


----------



## NIMSTER64

thank you


----------



## Dee Luxe

Letting this go. PM me a price.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 22 2010, 08:03 AM~16374261
> *20" tires ALL SOLD! >restocking!
> 16" TIREs 2 sets left
> *


ILL TAKE A SET OF 16...PM ME!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

40 DOLLARS FOR THE RIMS. ONLY THE RIMS.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 22 2010, 04:17 PM~16377854
> *40 DOLLARS FOR THE RIMS. ONLY THE RIMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats wrong with them


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 22 2010, 11:42 AM~16375395
> *I got some of that stuff. I'll take a pic when I get home.  :biggrin:
> *


alright man pm me the pics when you get them


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2010, 04:05 PM~16378244
> *whats wrong with them
> *


NOTHING WRONG WITH THE RIMS. THE ONLY THINS IS MISSING IS THE BEARINGS IN THE BACK. NO RUST. OR NOTHING. DAMAGE


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

HEY WAZZ UP!!! WHAT U THINK OF THE BIKE???? :biggrin: IT HAS NEVER GUN TO SHOWS :biggrin: .....IT'S CANDY APPEL GREEN :wow: ......I'M SALING IT 4 $500 OR TRADY IT 4 CUSTOM PARTS OR A LOWRIDER BIKE..... I PUT MORE STUFF ON THE BIKE NOW.... IT NICE!!!!! TELL ME IF U WANET :thumbsup: LET ME NOW HOMES!!!!!!! MACK ME A GOOD DILL OR OFFER 
































[/quote]


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 22 2010, 01:05 PM~16376689
> *Letting this go. PM me a price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE ...MY SON HAS ONE JUST LIKE IT.....HOW MUCH ARE U ASKING...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 22 2010, 03:17 PM~16377854
> *40 DOLLARS FOR THE RIMS. ONLY THE RIMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEED THEM GONE


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 23 2010, 02:56 PM~16386500
> *NEED THEM GONE
> *


how many spokes are they


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 23 2010, 01:59 PM~16386528
> *how many spokes are they
> *


 144 SPOKES.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 23 2010, 03:11 PM~16386614
> *144 SPOKES.
> *


how is shipping to 61104


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 23 2010, 02:12 PM~16386627
> *how is shipping to 61104
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 23 2010, 03:18 PM~16386664
> *PM SENT
> *


pm received and replied


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 23 2010, 03:40 PM~16386382
> *NICE ...MY SON HAS ONE JUST LIKE IT.....HOW MUCH ARE U ASKING...
> *


PM me a price :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 22 2010, 06:22 PM~16378441
> *alright man pm me the pics when you get them
> *


Sorry Reynaldo. Club members saw I was selling them and they came and got the parts last nite. :happysad:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 24 2010, 01:19 PM~16394406
> *Sorry Reynaldo. Club members saw I was selling them and they came and got the parts last nite.  :happysad:
> *


alright man 
you dont have anything else do you


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> HEY WAZZ UP!!! WHAT U THINK OF THE BIKE???? :biggrin: IT HAS NEVER GUN TO SHOWS :biggrin: .....IT'S CANDY APPEL GREEN :wow: ......I'M SALING IT 4 $500 OR TRADY IT 4 CUSTOM PARTS OR A LOWRIDER BIKE..... I PUT MORE STUFF ON THE BIKE NOW.... IT NICE!!!!! TELL ME IF U WANET :thumbsup: LET ME NOW HOMES!!!!!!! MACK ME A GOOD DILL OR OFFER


[/quote]

You wann trade for anything else other then custom parts and were are you located?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*ANY OF YOU INTERESTED IN A FLEETWOOD NY,NJ,PA,CT,MD AREA*  :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CADDY IS ALIL DIRTY IT WAS RAINING


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> HEY WAZZ UP!!! WHAT U THINK OF THE BIKE???? :biggrin: IT HAS NEVER GUN TO SHOWS :biggrin: .....IT'S CANDY APPEL GREEN :wow: ......I'M SALING IT 4 $500 OR TRADY IT 4 CUSTOM PARTS OR A LOWRIDER BIKE..... I PUT MORE STUFF ON THE BIKE NOW.... IT NICE!!!!! TELL ME IF U WANET :thumbsup: LET ME NOW HOMES!!!!!!! MACK ME A GOOD DILL OR OFFER


[/quote]
il trade you for a hooked on phonics set?


----------



## D Twist

il trade you for a hooked on phonics set?
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 916_king




----------



## excalibur

il trade you for a hooked on phonics set?
[/quote]
datz a gud deel.


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

You wann trade for anything else other then custom parts and were are you located?
[/quote]

if not custom parts... cash... the lowest ill go is 450...


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

il trade you for a hooked on phonics set?
[/quote]

can u sent pics.. thz.


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 22 2010, 03:05 PM~16376689
> *Letting this go. PM me a price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SOLD*


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 24 2010, 02:22 PM~16394442
> *alright man
> you dont have anything else do you
> *


All I have is a blue banana seat and twisted blue mirrors.


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> You wann trade for anything else other then custom parts and were are you located?


if not custom parts... cash... the lowest ill go is 450...
[/quote]

Where you located at?


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> if not custom parts... cash... the lowest ill go is 450...


Where you located at?
[/quote]
florida bro!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 18 2010, 06:31 PM~16329323
> *16" tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL ON EBAY STARTING AT A DOLLAR!!!!!!
http://shop.ebay.com/showbound78/m.html?_n...=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## syked1

cool  will check em out


----------



## brownie_602

yo i need these parts who eva selling or trading em hit me up its better to hit me up in ma email tho heres ma address

[email protected]>COM


i need 

stem for twisted handle bars (gold)
crank (gold)
16 inch rim (gold or chrome & rim only i got tubes n tires)
flat twisted extended crown (gold or Chrome)


thats all i need i need them before feb 19 cuz umma enter my bike in the show in march thats coming up in phx and i need them parts so hit me up arato


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2010, 11:12 AM~16416078
> *ALL ON EBAY STARTING  AT A DOLLAR!!!!!!
> http://shop.ebay.com/showbound78/m.html?_n...=&_trksid=p4340
> *


hey how much would a pair of 20'' duck tail fenders and braces(chrome)be?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 28 2010, 05:42 AM~16437737
> *hey how much would a pair of 20'' duck tail fenders and braces(chrome)be?
> *


25 shipped

also theres a set of classic up for bid..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2010, 12:21 PM~16440898
> *25 shipped
> 
> also theres a set of classic up for bid..
> *


id bid but i aint got paypal. and that was what prevented me from doing a bid 3 am this morning. ill talk to my family about the fenders.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 28 2010, 03:16 PM~16441414
> *id bid but i aint got paypal. and that was what prevented me from doing a bid 3 am this morning.  ill talk to my family about the fenders.
> *


i got it set up like that, alot of youngster been bidding and not paying..

pm for MO


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2010, 02:16 PM~16441971
> *i got it set up like that, alot of youngster been bidding and not paying..
> 
> pm for MO
> *


pm sent.


----------



## schwinn1966

$50 shipped


----------



## syked1

Cad designs and Laser/Waterjet cut parts for sale or can do custom designs

JC's (AKA Syked1's) Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding 

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list

January New Years special - Buy over $200 in parts receive $15 off - $300-400 = $25 off - $500-600 = free shipping up to $40 ends Jan. 31st 

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Parts designs or Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $50 buyer pays only the extra beyond 












Only 3 more days left to take advantage of the January new Years 2010 sale, then prices are back to normal


----------



## show-bound

$6 dollars shipped!


----------



## show-bound

ORDERED 20 MORE SETS!!! 

TIRES ARE 12 PLUS SHIPPING 

shipping to US 7.25 bucks
shipping to canada 9 bucks
shipping to Austrailia 24 bucks! <shipped three pairs last week!

EBAY LINK still some item(s) starting at $1

http://shop.ebay.com/showbound78/m.html?_n...=&_trksid=p4340

16" tires


----------



## ljlow82

> HEY WAZZ UP!!! WHAT U THINK OF THE BIKE???? :biggrin: IT HAS NEVER GUN TO SHOWS :biggrin: .....IT'S CANDY APPEL GREEN :wow: ......I'M SALING IT 4 $500 OR TRADY IT 4 CUSTOM PARTS OR A LOWRIDER BIKE..... I PUT MORE STUFF ON THE BIKE NOW.... IT NICE!!!!! TELL ME IF U WANET :thumbsup: LET ME NOW HOMES!!!!!!! MACK ME A GOOD DILL OR OFFER


[/quote]
Is this bike still for sale pm me plz


----------



## schwinn1966

i have a radio flyer for sale. pm me with offer

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am running a sale for the Month of February. All Jerseys are *2 for 100 shipped* with tracking number. Mix and Match *NFL NBA* and *MLB* Jerseys.  Post here or PM me for order you would like.


----------



## Reynaldo866

*WANTED * 26" springer fork (not a bent one)


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 1 2010, 12:15 AM~16473471
> *WANTED  26" springer fork (not a bent one)
> *


35 shipped


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

light brackets , mount on axle. new chrome. one of a kind

make offer


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 1 2010, 12:35 AM~16474262
> *35 shipped
> *


how much for a bent one


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866+Feb 1 2010, 12:15 AM~16473471-->
> 
> 
> 
> *(not a bent one)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reynaldo866_@Feb 1 2010, 07:17 AM~16475291
> *how much for a bent one
> *


*ok I'm confused! * :wow:


----------



## tnigs213

$20 w/ Twisted extended crown 











50 shipped










15$


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 1 2010, 12:06 AM~16474502
> *light brackets ,  mount on axle.  new chrome.  one of a kind
> 
> make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


50 bucks


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 1 2010, 09:37 AM~16475888
> *50 bucks
> *


already sold. if anything falls through, youre next in line :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

$50 plus shipping


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 1 2010, 07:35 AM~16475421
> *ok I'm confused!  :wow:
> *


im still deciding on which one i want


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by tnigs213_@Feb 1 2010, 07:43 AM~16475430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20 w/ Twisted extended crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15$
> *


what size is the fork. 26"???

and how much for just the peddles


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 28 2010, 03:16 PM~16441414
> *id bid but i aint got paypal. and that was what prevented me from doing a bid 3 am this morning.  ill talk to my family about the fenders.
> *


got that check..deposited it and the parts are on the way!


----------



## goinlow

anyone got a straight bar tank for a 53 schwinn panther for sale ???


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*70 SHIPPED FOR BOTH OR 35 EACH* 
GOLD IS A LIL FADED GOOD FOR A STREET BIKE NEED THEM GONE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

55 SHIPPED EACH ANYWHERE


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 1 2010, 06:52 PM~16480522
> *70 SHIPPED FOR BOTH OR 35 EACH
> GOLD IS A LIL FADED GOOD FOR A STREET BIKE NEED THEM GONE  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good deal!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 1 2010, 07:55 PM~16480567
> *good deal!
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*the gold on this one is good 8.5/10 its only 'cause where the bolt goes its a lil peeled but if it wasn't for that it would have been a perfect *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 1 2010, 06:52 PM~16480522
> *70 SHIPPED FOR BOTH OR 35 EACH
> GOLD IS A LIL FADED GOOD FOR A STREET BIKE NEED THEM GONE  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ILL TAKE THOSE


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 1 2010, 07:54 PM~16480558
> *55 SHIPPED EACH  ANYWHERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What size is this one, and will you take $50 shipped? Paypal ready.


----------



## tnigs213

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 1 2010, 03:50 PM~16479157
> *what size is the fork. 26"???
> 
> and how much for just the peddles
> *



the fork is a 20inch and 10$ shipped for the pedels


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 2 2010, 02:19 AM~16485705
> *What size is this one, and will you take $50 shipped? Paypal ready.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by tnigs213_@Feb 2 2010, 06:07 AM~16486540
> *the fork is a 20inch and 10$ shipped for the pedels
> *


pm sent


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 1 2010, 07:17 PM~16480847
> *now for this one i dont know how much to ask for  so it will start at $45 who ever bids the highest gets it  (oh and im not trying to get rich from a fucking crown  :uh: )
> the gold on this one is good 8.5/10  its only 'cause where the bolt goes its a lil peeled but if it wasn't for that it would have been a perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm sent


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 2 2010, 07:29 AM~16486573
> *PM SENT
> *


PM RETURNED


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 1 2010, 05:04 PM~16479971
> *got that check..deposited it and the parts are on the way!
> *


alright. ill let you know when i get them.


----------



## tnigs213

> _Originally posted by tnigs213_@Feb 1 2010, 06:43 AM~16475430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20 w/ Twisted extended crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15$
> *



correcton: fork= 40 ship w/ extended crown , 30shiped w/ regular crown


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

STILL FOR SALE!!

these same parts ar for sale. minus the bullet light and break piece.
*FOR SALE*
sssy bars and handle bar








the bars are schwinn.


















the frame, forks,sprocket,crank,chain,chain guard, head and crank cups and goose neck are also for sale here.









here are the other parts i have.









tire not include



































lmk

ill take trades on any of the parts. make offers.


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 1 2010, 12:06 AM~16474502
> *light brackets ,  mount on axle.  new chrome.  one of a kind
> 
> make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got them in today homie thanks alot real good packing


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 1 2010, 07:52 PM~16480522
> *
> 35 SHIPPED FOR SISSY BAR :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


35 SHIPPED


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 1 2010, 08:17 PM~16480847
> *the gold on this one is good 8.5/10   its only 'cause where the bolt goes its a lil peeled but if it wasn't for that it would have been a perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*60 SHIPPED *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 4 2010, 07:17 PM~16514779
> *60 SHIPPED
> *



your first price was 45$... :happysad:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 4 2010, 08:58 PM~16515134
> *your first price was 45$...  :happysad:
> *


I SEE THAT U DIDNT READ WHAT IT SAID B4


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 4 2010, 08:17 PM~16515314
> *I SEE THAT U DIDNT READ WHAT IT SAID B4
> *



Yeah you said or higher bitter.... some like this??


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 4 2010, 09:36 PM~16515468
> *Yeah you said or higher bitter.... some like this??
> *


 :yes: :yes: 
SINCE NOBODY BID  ON THIS THE PRICE IS 60 SHIPPED FIRM


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 4 2010, 08:39 PM~16515500
> *:yes:  :yes:
> SINCE NOBODY BID    ON THIS THE PRICE IS 60 SHIPPED FIRM
> *


I have 45$ ... :happysad:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 4 2010, 08:16 PM~16514765
> *got them in today homie thanks alot real good packing
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 4 2010, 07:16 PM~16514765
> *got them in today homie thanks alot real good packing
> *


cool. i saw the paperwork today, and remembered i never gave you the tracking number. oh well, you got them now  some hand made faced shit


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Feb 4 2010, 03:17 PM~16513027
> *STILL FOR SALE!!
> 
> these same parts ar for sale. minus the bullet light and break piece.
> FOR SALE
> sssy bars and handle bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bars are schwinn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the frame, forks,sprocket,crank,chain,chain guard, head and crank cups and goose neck are also for sale here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the other parts i have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tire not include
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmk
> 
> ill take trades on any of the parts. make offers.
> *


how much for the sissi bar?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> *how much for the sissi bar?*


10 + shipping.


----------



## tnigs213

comes without handle bars and without the black seat


----------



## lesstime

price^^^


----------



## tnigs213

80+ shipping


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Dec 22 2009, 06:43 PM~16063930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much? Pm me price shipped to Hawaii


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Make me an offer! Its is just the CAD. Designed by Justdeez himself! We going in another direction!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 1 2010, 11:27 AM~16476701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $50 plus shipping
> *


still have it????


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 8 2010, 07:09 PM~16552490
> *still have it????
> *


Sale Pending :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 8 2010, 07:31 PM~16552700
> *Sale Pending  :biggrin:
> *


  ..if it dont go through..let me know


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 8 2010, 08:12 PM~16553131
> * ..if it dont go through..let me know
> *


you looking for a complete one, or just parts? i got a whole bunch of the parts off of 2 of them.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 8 2010, 08:14 PM~16553150
> *you looking for a complete one, or just parts?  i got a whole bunch of the parts off of 2 of them.
> *


pm sent


----------



## show-bound

3 xtra large tees left

*20 shipped paypal only
*http://www.myspace.com/lonestarbrand


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

SOME NEW PIC'S OF THE BIKE!!!! :biggrin: NEW PRICE I'LL LET THESE BIKE GO FOR $350 U PAY SHIPPEN



































[/quote]
:wow: :biggrin:  LET ME NOW WHAT U THINK??????
[/quote]


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> SOME NEW PIC'S OF THE BIKE!!!! :biggrin: NEW PRICE I'LL LET THESE BIKE GO FOR $350 U PAY SHIPPEN


:wow: :biggrin:  LET ME NOW WHAT U THINK??????

[/quote]

WHERE YOU STAY AT?


----------



## Amahury760

> SOME NEW PIC'S OF THE BIKE!!!! :biggrin: NEW PRICE I'LL LET THESE BIKE GO FOR $350 U PAY SHIPPEN


:wow: :biggrin:  LET ME NOW WHAT U THINK??????
[/quote]
[/quote]
R U LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES..HIT ME UP ..IM IN SAN DIEGO..BUT MAYBE SHIPPED TO NEW JERSEY WHERE MY LIL MAN IS STAYN...HIT ME UP OR THE LOWEST PRICE CASH SHIPPED.....TO NJ ..OR SD......


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> :wow: :biggrin:  LET ME NOW WHAT U THINK??????


WHERE YOU STAY AT?
[/quote]
i'm in florida bro!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> :wow: :biggrin:  LET ME NOW WHAT U THINK??????


[/quote]
R U LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES..HIT ME UP ..IM IN SAN DIEGO..BUT MAYBE SHIPPED TO NEW JERSEY WHERE MY LIL MAN IS STAYN...HIT ME UP OR THE LOWEST PRICE CASH SHIPPED.....TO NJ ..OR SD......
[/quote]
yo I'm form new york i now new jersey bro send me pic's of what u get!!!! in box me bro!!!  i'm in Florida do???? !


----------



## Amahury760

R U LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES..HIT ME UP ..IM IN SAN DIEGO..BUT MAYBE SHIPPED TO NEW JERSEY WHERE MY LIL MAN IS STAYN...HIT ME UP OR THE LOWEST PRICE CASH SHIPPED.....TO NJ ..OR SD......
[/quote]
yo I'm form new york i now new jersey bro send me pic's of what u get!!!! in box me bro!!!  i'm in Florida do???? !
[/quote]
WELL WHAT KIND OF STUFF R U LOOKING TO TRADE FOR ......WELL MY SON IS IN BROWNS MILLS NJ......HES OUT THERE WITH HIS MOM...SO IM NOT FAMMILIAR AT ALL WITH THAT AREA....HIT ME UP.......


----------



## rollo

ok whats up i have a frame thats filled in and painted with murals but all i have is the frame i need everything else to build it for my son he just turned 7 so i want him to start lowriding with this bike so he can be just like daddy so please if you guys have any parts let me know send me a pm with parts and cost i have cash and im ready im in florida 33410 please get at me asap

all i have is the frame and a crank but thats it i need everything the frame is painted silver with muals please help out i want him to have it ready for tampa lowrider in april so he can ride out with me thanks in advance


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

set of triple square twisted handlebars. used for one show, and an LRM photoshoot. holes drilled in the grip, for mounting mirrors without using the ugly clamps.










selling on bicycle designer.com for 79 plus shipping. asking 50 bucks shipped


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 03:06 PM~16562286
> *ok whats up i have a frame thats filled in and painted with murals but all i have is the frame i need everything else to build it for my son he just turned 7 so i want him to start lowriding with this bike so he can be just like daddy so please if you guys have any parts let me know send me a pm with parts and cost i have cash and im ready im in florida 33410 please get at me asap
> 
> all i have is the frame and a crank but thats it i need everything the frame is painted silver with muals please help out i want him to have it ready for tampa lowrider in april so he can ride out with me thanks in advance
> *


U MIGHT WANT TO GET THE GREEN BIKE ,,,IN HERE ,,HES ALSO FROM FLORIDA...AND ITS AGOOD PRICE,,,,PLUS U PROBABLY GOING TO SPEND MORE IF U BUY THE PARTS SEPRETLY....JUST MY 2 CENTS.....  GOOD LUCK .......


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 9 2010, 03:23 PM~16562480
> *U MIGHT WANT TO GET THE GREEN BIKE ,,,IN HERE ,,HES ALSO FROM FLORIDA...AND ITS AGOOD PRICE,,,,PLUS U PROBABLY GOING TO SPEND MORE IF U BUY THE PARTS SEPRETLY....JUST MY 2 CENTS.....  GOOD LUCK .......
> *


THATS TRUE!!!....


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*35 SHIPPED FOR SISSY BAR*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*55 SHIPPED EACH ANYWHERE* 




















1968 FAIRLADY 

1975 STINGRAY


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> R U LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES..HIT ME UP ..IM IN SAN DIEGO..BUT MAYBE SHIPPED TO NEW JERSEY WHERE MY LIL MAN IS STAYN...HIT ME UP OR THE LOWEST PRICE CASH SHIPPED.....TO NJ ..OR SD......


yo I'm form new york i now new jersey bro send me pic's of what u get!!!! in box me bro!!!  i'm in Florida do???? !
[/quote]
WELL WHAT KIND OF STUFF R U LOOKING TO TRADE FOR ......WELL MY SON IS IN BROWNS MILLS NJ......HES OUT THERE WITH HIS MOM...SO IM NOT FAMMILIAR AT ALL WITH THAT AREA....HIT ME UP.......

show me what u get to trade for???? 3 of me homeboys are from there bro!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

4 SALE ALL OF THESE MUST GO ASAP!!!!!!!
































































[/quote]
LET ME NOW :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## rollo

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 9 2010, 06:23 PM~16562480
> *U MIGHT WANT TO GET THE GREEN BIKE ,,,IN HERE ,,HES ALSO FROM FLORIDA...AND ITS AGOOD PRICE,,,,PLUS U PROBABLY GOING TO SPEND MORE IF U BUY THE PARTS SEPRETLY....JUST MY 2 CENTS.....  GOOD LUCK .......
> *


 i feel ya trust me but i want my son to build something with me together he only 7 so i want him to get into lowriding and building shit so he gets its in his blood like me if i just buy the bike he will not be as into it as if he builds it and has to wait for parts and put them on him self this way he learns to use tools and learns to build shit so buying the bike would be cheaper and its a hard bike but it wont teach my son anything but thanks for your help and for looking out for me


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

DAS FOR SALE!!!!!!!!
NEW 4"1 PIECE CHROME SQUARE TWISTED CRANK :$31.00
NOT NEW CHROME CHAIN GUARD WITH LINES :$5.00
NEW DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED ROUND PEDALS :$43.00
NEW DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED GOLD ROUND PEDALS:$48.00
NEW DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED SISSY BAT:$51.00
NOT NEW FLAT TWISTED CONTINENETAL KIT BRACE:$35.00
NEW SPARKLE GRIPS BLU :$2.00
NOT NEW 20" ALL RED TWISTED FRAME:$67.00
NOT NEW 20" TRIKE CONVERSION KIT :$120.00
NOT NEW 16" CLASSIC LOWRIDER CHROME FENDERS W/BRACES:$17.00
NEW 20" CLASSIC LOWRIDER GOLD FENDERS:$34.00
NEW 20" FLAT TWISTED LOWRIDER CROME FENDER BRACES:$7.00 EACH I GET ALL 4...!!!!
NEW 20" FIRME BENT GOLD SPRING FROK:$55.00
NOT NEW 20" FIRME BENT CHROME SPRING FORK :$35.00
NEW 8" LONG CHROME SQUARE TWISTED KICKSTAND FOR A 20" BICYLE :$10.00
NEW 2 TRIPLE BABY BEE LIGHT WITH VISORS GREEN!!:$6.00 EACH
NEW 2 DUMMY LIGHTS WITH WINGS :$8.00 EACH
NEW 3 DUMMY LIGHTS NO WINGS :$7.00EACH
NEW 3 GOLD RECTANGULAR MIRRARS WIHT RELLCTORS:$5.00 EACH
NEW 2 CHROME SQUARE TWISTED MIRRORS WITH REFLEGETORS RED:$5.00 EACH
NOT NEW 4 CHROM "G" MUFFLERS WITH HOLES:$8.00 PAIR
NOT NEW 3 16" 72 SPOKES BABY DAYTONS FAN WHEELS SET IS:$200 4 ALL 3 WHEELS!!!
NOT NEW 20" 72 SPOKES BABY DAYTON WHEELS SET WITH LOWRIDER RAISED TRIES AND TUBES :$180
NEW FLAT TWISTED CHROME DOWN CRON:$15.00

ALL OF THESE MUST GO 2 TOGETHER IT'S ALL CHRAME N GOLD 2 TOGETHER!!!!!!
FLAT TWISTED SISSY BAR GOLD N CHRAME 30.00
DOWN CROWN TOO:$25.00
20"FRORK BAR:$27.00
SINGLE BULB BULLET LIGHT:$20.00
15" SCHIWING STYLE GOLD HANDLEBAR:$18.00


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Feb 10 2010, 11:54 AM~16572264
> *DAS FOR SALE!!!!!!!!
> NEW 4"1 PIECE CHROME SQUARE TWISTED CRANK :$31.00
> NOT NEW CHROME CHAIN GUARD WITH LINES :$5.00
> NEW DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED ROUND PEDALS :$43.00
> NEW DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED GOLD ROUND PEDALS:$48.00
> NEW DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED SISSY BAT:$51.00
> NOT NEW FLAT TWISTED CONTINENETAL KIT BRACE:$35.00
> NEW SPARKLE GRIPS BLU :$2.00
> NOT NEW 20" ALL RED TWISTED FRAME:$67.00
> NOT NEW 20" TRIKE CONVERSION KIT :$120.00
> NOT NEW 16" CLASSIC LOWRIDER CHROME FENDERS W/BRACES:$17.00
> NEW 20" CLASSIC LOWRIDER GOLD FENDERS:$34.00
> NEW 20" FLAT TWISTED LOWRIDER CROME FENDER BRACES:$7.00 EACH I GET ALL 4...!!!!
> NEW 20" FIRME BENT GOLD SPRING FROK:$55.00
> NOT NEW 20" FIRME BENT CHROME SPRING FORK :$35.00
> NEW 8" LONG CHROME SQUARE TWISTED KICKSTAND FOR A 20" BICYLE :$10.00
> NEW 2 TRIPLE BABY BEE LIGHT WITH VISORS GREEN!!:$6.00 EACH
> NEW 2 DUMMY LIGHTS WITH WINGS :$8.00 EACH
> NEW 3 DUMMY LIGHTS NO WINGS :$7.00EACH
> NEW 3 GOLD RECTANGULAR MIRRARS WIHT RELLCTORS:$5.00 EACH
> NEW 2 CHROME SQUARE TWISTED MIRRORS WITH REFLEGETORS RED:$5.00 EACH
> NOT NEW 4 CHROM "G" MUFFLERS WITH HOLES:$8.00 PAIR
> NOT NEW 3 16" 72 SPOKES BABY DAYTONS FAN WHEELS SET IS:$200 4 ALL 3 WHEELS!!!
> NOT NEW 20" 72 SPOKES BABY DAYTON WHEELS SET WITH LOWRIDER RAISED TRIES AND TUBES :$180
> NEW FLAT TWISTED CHROME DOWN CRON:$15.00
> 
> ALL OF THESE MUST GO 2 TOGETHER IT'S  ALL CHRAME N GOLD 2 TOGETHER!!!!!!
> FLAT TWISTED SISSY BAR GOLD N CHRAME 30.00
> DOWN CROWN TOO:$25.00
> 20"FRORK BAR:$27.00
> SINGLE BULB BULLET LIGHT:$20.00
> 15" SCHIWING STYLE GOLD HANDLEBAR:$18.00
> *


send me sum piks of the NEW 20" FIRME BENT GOLD SPRING FROK:$55.00 and the NOT NEW 20" ALL RED TWISTED FRAME:$67.00 and the NOT NEW 4 CHROM "G" MUFFLERS WITH HOLES:$8.00 PAIR n the down crown


----------



## tnigs213

everything of mine is still for sale


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ+Feb 10 2010, 07:17 AM~16570150-->
> 
> 
> 
> *35 SHIPPED FOR SISSY BAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 10 2010, 07:19 AM~16570151
> *55 SHIPPED EACH  ANYWHERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 FAIRLADY
> 
> 1975 STINGRAY
> *


    



ttt


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 10 2010, 05:43 PM~16575476
> *
> ttt
> *


aye homie i got the mo for the sissy bar.ill see if i can send it this week


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 10 2010, 09:43 AM~16571342
> *i feel ya trust me but i want my son to build something with me together he only 7 so i want him to get into lowriding and building shit so he gets its in his blood like me if i just buy the bike he will not be as into it as if he builds it and has to wait for parts and put them on him self this way he learns to use tools and learns to build shit so buying the bike would be cheaper and its a hard bike but it wont teach my son anything but thanks for your help and for looking out for me
> *


I HEAR YOU HOMIE..BUT TRUST ME BY U AND YOUR SON BUILDING A BIKE IS NOT GOING TO MAKE HIM LOVE THE SPORT,,,,SOMETIMES YOUR BORN WITH IT..I GOT 3 KIDS ,,MY 10 YR OLD LOVES LOW RIDERS AND HE NEVER PUT HIS HANDS ON A TOOL...AN D HE OWNS A PEDDAL CAR THAT HE LOVES ,,,MY 6 YR OLD DOUGHTER HAS A SKOOTER THAT I MADE FOR HER SHE LOVES IT TOO..BUT SHE HATS GOING TO SHOWS,,AND NOW I HAVE A 2YR OLD LIL GIRL THAT LOVES LOW RIDERS PERIOD,,,I TAKE HER TO SHOWS WITH ME SHE LIKES SEEN PICTURES ,MAGAZINES ,,,AND EVEN PLAYIN...AND HOPPING MY SON'S LIL CARS...SO LIKE I SAID SOME PEOPLE ARE JUST DOWN WITHIT AND SOME ARE NOT...BUT HEY GOOD LUCK ....AND YOU GOT TO DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO...PEACE.....


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 10 2010, 08:44 PM~16576127
> *aye homie i got the mo for the sissy bar.ill see if i can send it this week
> *


    
just lmk when u send it homie


----------



## rollo

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 11 2010, 05:32 AM~16580422
> *I HEAR YOU HOMIE..BUT TRUST ME BY U AND YOUR SON BUILDING A BIKE IS NOT GOING TO MAKE HIM LOVE THE SPORT,,,,SOMETIMES YOUR BORN WITH IT..I GOT 3 KIDS ,,MY 10 YR OLD LOVES LOW RIDERS AND HE NEVER PUT HIS HANDS ON A TOOL...AN D HE OWNS A PEDDAL CAR THAT HE LOVES ,,,MY 6 YR OLD DOUGHTER HAS A SKOOTER THAT I MADE FOR HER SHE LOVES IT TOO..BUT SHE HATS GOING TO SHOWS,,AND NOW I HAVE A 2YR OLD LIL GIRL THAT LOVES LOW RIDERS PERIOD,,,I TAKE HER TO SHOWS WITH ME SHE LIKES SEEN PICTURES ,MAGAZINES ,,,AND EVEN PLAYIN...AND HOPPING MY SON'S LIL CARS...SO LIKE I SAID SOME PEOPLE ARE JUST DOWN WITHIT AND SOME ARE NOT...BUT HEY GOOD LUCK ....AND YOU GOT TO DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO...PEACE.....
> *


thanks homie and congrats on your wonderfull familly i have two boys one just turned 7 and the other turns 3 next month they both love cars in general they both have grown up around my cars and my brothers race cars they have spent countless nights at the track with us they laugh when the jet trucks have their run lol my oldest is into building shit now (ive spent alot on legos lol over the years) so we talked about doing something diffrent for him and he likes lowrider bikes like i did his age lol so i figured why not lol im going to be in a wheel chair in a couple years due to a car wreck and what it did to my back so doing this when i have a chance is important so if it cost me a little more to do this way then so be it its worth to me its more of a father and son project buying a built bike would just cut that whole process out lol even tho some of the bikes on here are bad ass  we are going to build something but all i have is the frame and the crank thats on there now thats it so basicly i need everything but im not rich so buying all new is not an option im still building my lowrider lol so any parts for sale would be great :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 11 2010, 09:53 AM~16582142
> *thanks homie and congrats on your wonderfull familly i have two boys one just turned 7 and the other turns 3 next month they both love cars in general they both have grown up around my cars and my brothers race cars they have spent countless nights at the track with us they laugh when the jet trucks have their run lol my oldest is into building shit now (ive spent alot on legos lol over the years) so  we talked about doing something diffrent for him and he likes lowrider bikes like i did his age lol so i figured why not lol im going to be in a wheel chair in a couple years due to a car wreck and what it did to my back so doing this when i have a chance is important so if it cost me a little more to do this way then so be it its worth to me its more of a father and son project buying a built bike would just cut that whole process out lol even tho some of the bikes on here are bad ass    we are going to build something but all i have is the frame and the crank thats on there now thats it so basicly i need everything but im not rich so buying all new is not an option im still building my lowrider lol so any parts for sale would be great  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL HOMIE GOOD LUCK...........................


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2008, 05:29 PM~10210717
> *OK... Baseball Bat Holder SOLD!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Do you happen to have another baseball bat holder for sale? PM me if you have one. Mahalo -Charlie-


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 11 2010, 09:53 AM~16582142
> *thanks homie and congrats on your wonderfull familly i have two boys one just turned 7 and the other turns 3 next month they both love cars in general they both have grown up around my cars and my brothers race cars they have spent countless nights at the track with us they laugh when the jet trucks have their run lol my oldest is into building shit now (ive spent alot on legos lol over the years) so  we talked about doing something diffrent for him and he likes lowrider bikes like i did his age lol so i figured why not lol im going to be in a wheel chair in a couple years due to a car wreck and what it did to my back so doing this when i have a chance is important so if it cost me a little more to do this way then so be it its worth to me its more of a father and son project buying a built bike would just cut that whole process out lol even tho some of the bikes on here are bad ass    we are going to build something but all i have is the frame and the crank thats on there now thats it so basicly i need everything but im not rich so buying all new is not an option im still building my lowrider lol so any parts for sale would be great  :biggrin:
> *


been there done.. that..lol. feels good to work with the kids well time spent with em working on just anything.lol. but seriously a complete bike will be cheaper. and what you can do is just take it apart use what ever parts u need and sell the rest.. keep in mind from previous list .. handle bars go from 20 - 65 forks 25- 95 and on.. add this all plus shipping you will be spending way tooo much. If you want some thing basic for your kid and he gonna ride it.. buy a 200 to 300. dollas bike and take what you need and sell the frame and crank here I'm sure you'll get 20 - 40 bucks for a desent frame and 10-20 bucks for a crank..lol. of more depends on brand and condition. soo still good luck and if I can help you out on this built let me know.. lates.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Top bar and chainguard fo sale haven't check on price just shoot offer


----------



## bodypiercer830

ANY ONE GOT ANY NICE 20"FENDERS U GOT FOR SALE IF U DO PM ME ASAP ANDIF U GOT PAYPAL!!!


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Feb 14 2010, 08:36 AM~16608572
> *ANY ONE GOT ANY  NICE 20"FENDERS U GOT FOR SALE IF U DO PM  ME ASAP ANDIF U GOT PAYPAL!!!
> *


pm show-bound


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 10 2010, 05:19 AM~16570151
> *55 SHIPPED EACH  ANYWHERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 FAIRLADY
> 
> 1975 STINGRAY
> *


wats up do u still got that girl frame im intrested.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

got some schwinn chainguards. these will fit da jr frames but not da regular deluxe frames. 10 bucks each plus shipping. 3 of them say lil chik


----------



## Reverend Hearse

anybody got a cheaper conti kit w/ rim?


----------



## PurpleLicious

WTB twist crank or custom one


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

dtwist trim badge (no chrome)polish


----------



## west_13

i got a golde attena 4 sale if any body iS intrested..


----------



## bodypiercer830

anyone know who can make a seat ive been lookin but i cant find anyone who can make me a magenta and white seat if u got any info hot me up asap


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Feb 15 2010, 11:58 PM~16625690
> *anyone know who can make a seat  ive been lookin but i cant find anyone who can make me a magenta and white  seat  if u got any info hot me up asap
> *


hey homie ill hit up my homie jr and see if his friend will do it for you.


----------



## Lil_Rob00

So I will be having 600 to spend come next week and havent decided if i will use it for my stereo in my truck or custom parts for my bike. Any one have any custom parts for sale in good condtion they would sell for 600. I am looking for forks handle bars and sissy bar, but if you have other parts like a steering wheel or sprocket or pedals let me know.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo lil rob put some your cash on that raffle, those parts custom and if you win you making out big time, the raffles got almost everything you looking for if u lucky and get 1st to 4th place you golden!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 16 2010, 10:49 AM~16628423
> *yo lil rob put some your cash on that raffle, those parts custom and if you win you making out big time, the raffles got almost everything you looking for if u lucky and get 1st to 4th place you golden!!!
> *


Yup for $30 you can walk out with a almost complete bike


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Feb 16 2010, 01:58 AM~16625690
> *anyone know who can make a seat  ive been lookin but i cant find anyone who can make me a magenta and white  seat  if u got any info hot me up asap
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=17159

pm this guy he is in san antonio......really good seats and displays........

some of his work


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 16 2010, 10:49 AM~16628423
> *yo lil rob put some your cash on that raffle, those parts custom and if you win you making out big time, the raffles got almost everything you looking for if u lucky and get 1st to 4th place you golden!!!
> *



Drop'em Posted Today, 10:55 AM 
QUOTE(PedaLScraperZ @ Feb 16 2010, 10:49 AM) 
yo lil rob put some your cash on that raffle, those parts custom and if you win you making out big time, the raffles got almost everything you looking for if u lucky and get 1st to 4th place you golden!!!

Yup for $30 you can walk out with a almost complete bike 




Thing is I would like all the parts thats why i am offering 600 for custom parts


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 16 2010, 01:17 PM~16628777
> *Drop'em Posted Today, 10:55 AM
> QUOTE(PedaLScraperZ @ Feb 16 2010, 10:49 AM)
> yo lil rob put some your cash on that raffle, those parts custom and if you win you making out big time, the raffles got almost everything you looking for if u lucky and get 1st to 4th place you golden!!!
> 
> Yup for $30 you can walk out with a almost complete bike
> Thing is I would like all the parts thats why i am offering 600 for custom parts
> *



what kind of custom parts you looking for.....custom flat our custom twist....


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Either as long as they are custom peices


----------



## ernie

im looking for a frame that is already hooked up. let me know whats out there.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 16 2010, 01:25 PM~16628834
> *Either as long as they are custom peices
> *



let me see what i have laying around.......i have tons of parts but there is some stuff i want to hold on to.............


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Thanks and like i said the main pieces i am looking for now are the forks sissy bar and handle bars.


----------



## Drop'em

2ND - 4TH PLACE PRIZES HAVE BEEN POSTED FOR RAFFLE


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 16 2010, 01:32 PM~16628911
> *Thanks and like i said the main pieces i am looking for now are the forks sissy bar and handle bars.
> *


the forks,sissy bar,handel bars are for sale in the pic i posted above.....all made by mannys bike shop.......throw a offer and ill let my homeboy know if interested..................


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 16 2010, 11:40 AM~16628993
> *2ND - 4TH PLACE PRIZES HAVE BEEN POSTED FOR RAFFLE
> *


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 16 2010, 11:40 AM~16628999
> *the forks,sissy bar,handel bars are for sale in the pic i posted above.....all made by mannys bike shop.......throw a offer and ill let my homeboy know if interested..................
> *


Can i get some better pics of the parts.


----------



## lesstime

Lil_Rob00
what up man how you been you guys planing a show again we back in town


----------



## PurpleLicious

custom crank needed... would buy a seat post and goose neck if theres something interessting


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 16 2010, 12:25 PM~16628211
> *So I will be having 600 to spend come next week and havent decided if i will use it for my stereo in my truck or custom parts for my bike. Any one have any custom parts for sale in good condtion they would sell for 600. I am looking for forks handle bars and sissy bar, but if you have other parts like a steering wheel or sprocket or pedals let me know.
> *


i got a whole set of parts 

forks, sissy/conti, steering wheel, handle bars.... ALL RAW! finish how you want...

pm for pics!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 16 2010, 10:05 PM~16633952
> *custom crank needed... would buy a seat post and goose neck if theres something interessting
> *


what do ya have in mind???? :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

ALL SERIOUS OFFERS WILL BE ENTERTAINED!! 

550 shipped OBO!


LETS MAKE A DEAL NO TRADES, CASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PAYPAL OR MO COOL! 

RAW .25" STEEL! ALSO GOT A CUSTOM CONTI WHEEL COVER!


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 16 2010, 10:25 AM~16628211
> *So I will be having 600 to spend come next week and havent decided if i will use it for my stereo in my truck or custom parts for my bike. Any one have any custom parts for sale in good condtion they would sell for 600. I am looking for forks handle bars and sissy bar, but if you have other parts like a steering wheel or sprocket or pedals let me know.
> *


No blowing anyone off just trying to see whats out there first before i make my decision. But does anyone else have and custom parts for sale willing to spend 600. Post up what you got.


----------



## 67 hollywood

for sale 26" all twisted spokes front and back wheels get at me


----------



## Amahury760

PUTTING THIS HYDRUALIC PUMP FOR SALE.....FOR BIKE.....BUILT BY R&J .HYDRUALICS...NOW RON...FROM BLACK MAGIG...HYDRUALICS..DONT NEED IT BEST OFFER TAKES IT LOCAL PICK UP....LOCATED IN NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO......


----------



## Amahury760

HERE IS ONE MORE PICTURE......POST ME SOME OFFER......NOT SHURE ON PRICE SO BEST OFFER WILL TAKE IT... :0 BLACK MAGIC BUILT...R&J....RON AND JOHN...ITS AN OLD SCHOOL PUMP HAD IT FOR A WHILE...HIT ME UP...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 17 2010, 05:26 AM~16638102
> *what do ya have in mind????  :cheesy:
> *



will see whats poeple have to offer


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 17 2010, 02:49 PM~16640334
> *No blowing anyone off just trying to see whats out there first before i make my decision. But does anyone else have and custom parts for sale willing to spend 600.  Post up what you got.
> *


i got a set of designs for laser parts and can cut what i have now for $600 and $40 of shipping included-pay only beyond that.











Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2010, 03:05 PM~16641944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS ONE MORE PICTURE......POST ME SOME OFFER......NOT SHURE ON PRICE SO BEST OFFER WILL TAKE IT... :0 BLACK MAGIC BUILT...R&J....RON AND JOHN...ITS AN OLD SCHOOL PUMP HAD IT FOR A WHILE...HIT ME UP...
> *


any one..


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## NIMSTER64

how much are 16" trike wheels? I have the kit I just need the rims and tires for it


----------



## Drop'em

There are only 8 SPOTS LEFT on the Raffle I have so if you looking for some tight parts check it out and get in for $25 a spot. 

The following is what I have left for sale:

Fender Braces I have (8):









The Sproket and a Set of Pedals:









Scissor Lift (8 peice):


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

2 rims for 26''$150


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

also new


----------



## hnicustoms

POST SOME 20'S uffin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 19 2010, 06:20 AM~16659444
> *POST SOME 20'S uffin:
> *


i got these if u interested free wheel spinners in good condition 120 shipped


----------



## NIMSTER64

will these work on the trike kit?




> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 19 2010, 06:17 AM~16659553
> *i got these if u interested free wheel spinners in good condition 120 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 78mc

Looking for two pairs of Schwinn lil tiger/pixie grips. Must be nos and white. P.M. me


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 19 2010, 10:07 AM~16660171
> *will these work on the trike kit?
> *


pm sent


----------



## thomy205

im lookin for a 16" rim tire and tube for a conti kit anyone have one thats show ready if so send me an e-mail also if it has a lowrider tire it would be a plus...


Thanks tommy

[email protected]


----------



## GRodriguez

:drama:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

still for sale 55 shipped


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## 19stratus97

Still have those Schwinn spring seats for sale, $20 shipped within Cali, a little extra outside.....


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Feb 21 2010, 07:23 PM~16681484
> *Still have those Schwinn spring seats for sale, $20 shipped within Cali, a little extra outside.....
> *


can i see a pic please


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

<span style='color:red'>*BLACK SCHWINN FRAME ,CHAINGUARD,"L"BENT SISSY BAR ,BLACK SEAT AND THE 2 FENDERS 120 SHIPPED * (RIM NOT INCLUDED)
*ALSO GOT THAT RED FAIRLADY FOR SALE THROW OFFERS *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

sissybar










handlebar










16 inch frame with chainguard 


















all are 16 inch parts from mannys bike shop


----------



## Oldchevys11

looking for a project bike in florida. call or text pics of wat u got in florida. 813 516 1312


----------



## show-bound

> ALL SERIOUS OFFERS WILL BE ENTERTAINED!!
> 
> <span style='color:red'>550 shipped OBO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:02 PM~16682021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handlebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 inch frame with chainguard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all are 16 inch parts from mannys bike shop
> *


PM SENT


----------



## syked1

I won this steering wheel:
4th Place:
:wow:  :0








First person with
$45 takes it off my hands


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2010, 03:05 PM~16641944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS ONE MORE PICTURE......POST ME SOME OFFER......NOT SHURE ON PRICE SO BEST OFFER WILL TAKE IT... :0 BLACK MAGIC BUILT...R&J....RON AND JOHN...ITS AN OLD SCHOOL PUMP HAD IT FOR A WHILE...HIT ME UP...
> *


anyone looking for a hydro pump for a bike hit me up......best offer takes it....


----------



## bodypiercer830

anyone got 4inch twisted arms and flat twisted Continental Kit and flat twisted mirrors well just anything flat twisted hit me up


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Feb 22 2010, 12:09 AM~16683113
> *anyone got 4inch twisted arms  and flat twisted Continental Kit and flat twisted mirrors  well just anything flat twisted hit me up
> *



??? mini-me ?? in an arm wrestling contest??


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 21 2010, 09:05 PM~16683026
> *anyone looking for a hydro pump for a bike hit me up......best offer takes it....
> *


how heavy is it


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 21 2010, 09:02 PM~16682021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handlebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 inch frame with chainguard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all are 16 inch parts from mannys bike shop
> *



pm sent


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 21 2010, 09:11 PM~16683149
> *how heavy is it
> *


not shure ..maybe 2lb.....u can also make the clear smaller..or put in a mettal tank..


----------



## west_13

gold attena 4 sale p.m me if intrested 15$o.b.o :biggrin:


----------



## 67 hollywood

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 22 2010, 12:42 AM~16685810
> *gold attena 4 sale p.m me if intrested 15$o.b.o :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got some airride stuff for that conti kit


----------



## cordova 432

lookin for a lil tiger


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by cordova 432_@Feb 22 2010, 02:46 PM~16689451
> *lookin for a lil tiger
> *


I still have this one

$110 shipped









:biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Feb 22 2010, 10:46 AM~16688143
> *i got some airride stuff for that conti kit
> *


GOT ANY PICS.


----------



## west_13

ALSO GOT THISS P.M IF INTRESTED..


----------



## brownie_602

was up i need sum gold flat twisted forks for 20 inch they dont have to be new but i dont want them to be all scratched up or anything like that it dnt matter if it got minor scraches also dont try to dick me over on the price lol hook it up hit me up also need a down crown either gold or chrome hit me up


----------



## west_13

also got 
thiss continental kit
p.m me if intrestead.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 22 2010, 05:51 PM~16691608
> *also got
> thiss continental kit
> p.m me if intrestead.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM ME A PRICE ON THE KIT TOO


----------



## 19stratus97

Anyone interested in 24" 144 spoke fan wheels? I had um on my 24" typhoon...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 22 2010, 05:51 PM~16691608
> *also got
> thiss continental kit
> p.m me if intrestead.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH PM ME A PRICE.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:34 PM~16695816
> *HOW MUCH PM ME A PRICE.
> *


P.M SENT.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

looking to get rid off extra parts for free, just pay for the shipping and it yours. 
taking up room in the house and wife wants them gone!!!!!
1- 20 chrome fender brace, 2 pairs of sparkle red and green grips, two air switches for air kits, 1- 20 chrome seat post


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Feb 22 2010, 08:46 PM~16692993
> *Anyone interested in 24" 144 spoke fan wheels? I had um on my 24" typhoon...
> *


yes price


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 12:35 PM~16700537
> *looking to get rid off extra parts for free, just pay for the shipping and it yours.
> taking up room in the house and wife wants them gone!!!!!
> 1- 20 chrome fender brace, 2 pairs of sparkle red and green grips, two air switches for air kits, 1- 20 chrome seat post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much to ship the grips and the 2 air switches to 85323


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

pm sent bro


----------



## schwinn1966

got this i bought from a guy out here. shoot me an offer

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 03:35 PM~16700537
> *looking to get rid off extra parts for free, just pay for the shipping and it yours.
> taking up room in the house and wife wants them gone!!!!!
> 1- 20 chrome fender brace, 2 pairs of sparkle red and green grips, two air switches for air kits, 1- 20 chrome seat post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM ME WITH WHAT YA WANT AND ILL LET YOU KNOW HOW MUCH


----------



## Copernicus

been gone for a while. Lookin for a trike kit. PM me


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 23 2010, 04:21 PM~16702110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this i bought from a guy out here. shoot me an offer
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


what size?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 23 2010, 04:56 PM~16702466
> *what size?
> *



12"
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 23 2010, 05:09 PM~16702571
> *12"
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 how much just for the frame?


----------



## lesstime

how much for the 3 wheel kit shipped to 83651


----------



## schwinn1964

*im sellin my 1964 schwinn frame with fenders 

give me an offer if interested pm me



san diego local pick up
*


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 22 2010, 05:51 PM~16691608
> *also got
> thiss continental kit
> p.m me if intrestead.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WH0 WANTS IT ILL TAKE BEST OFFER..


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 23 2010, 04:21 PM~16702110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this i bought from a guy out here. shoot me an offer
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how much for just the trike kit


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1964_@Feb 23 2010, 05:19 PM~16702663
> *im sellin my 1964 schwinn frame with fenders
> 
> give me an offer if interested pm me
> san diego local pick up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## Fleetangel

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16703121


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 23 2010, 05:55 PM~16703022
> *how much for just the trike kit
> *


selling the whole bike. with or without the wheels

make offer


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2010, 06:05 PM~16703154
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16703121
> *


how much he charge?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1964_@Feb 23 2010, 05:19 PM~16702663
> *im sellin my 1964 schwinn frame with fenders
> 
> give me an offer if interested pm me
> san diego local pick up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

first come first serve i forget who all pm ed me bc my box got full and haqd to delete it
these are for free, just pay shipping pm me if you want em












































[/quote]


----------



## Fleetangel

> first come first serve i forget who all pm ed me bc my box got full and haqd to delete it
> these are for free, just pay shipping pm me if you want em


[/quote]
HOW MUCH FOR THE GREEN GRIPS?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 22 2010, 05:51 PM~16691608
> *also got
> thiss continental kit
> p.m me if intrestead.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*sold*


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 23 2010, 04:40 PM~16703548
> *how much he charge?
> *


kinda high :wow:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 23 2010, 02:21 PM~16702110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this i bought from a guy out here. shoot me an offer
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how much u lookin to get and does the trike kit work? shoot me a pm


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 23 2010, 05:40 PM~16703548
> *how much he charge?
> *


hes all about quality!!!...his prices r high but fair for u gonna get!....hes very patience at wut he does!


----------



## west_13

GOT THIS CONTINENTAL KIT.
WITH THE WHEEL AND KNOCK-OFF
ASKING 6O+SHIPPING..


----------



## west_13

T

T

T


----------



## Ant-Wan

a lot of nice items on here :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2010, 03:05 PM~16641944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS ONE MORE PICTURE......POST ME SOME OFFER......NOT SHURE ON PRICE SO BEST OFFER WILL TAKE IT... :0 BLACK MAGIC BUILT...R&J....RON AND JOHN...ITS AN OLD SCHOOL PUMP HAD IT FOR A WHILE...HIT ME UP...
> *


STILL UP FOR SALE.....MAKE OFFER..LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 24 2010, 12:00 AM~16707983
> *GOT THIS CONTINENTAL KIT.
> WITH THE WHEEL AND KNOCK-OFF
> ASKING 6O+SHIPPING..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill take it.


----------



## syked1

Come one Come All, get some sick parts designed or cut :wow: :thumbsup:

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## show-bound

2 LEFT SHIPS TODAY!

XLs only $20 shipped

CANADA INCLUDED!!


----------



## show-bound

2 sets 16" tires

20 shipped


----------



## schwinn1964

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 23 2010, 05:40 PM~16703554
> *how much???
> *


asking 200 whats ur best offer


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 24 2010, 02:14 PM~16711746
> *2 sets 16" tires
> 
> 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1 left


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 24 2010, 01:01 PM~16710666
> *2 LEFT SHIPS TODAY!
> 
> XLs only $20 shipped
> 
> CANADA INCLUDED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thank you for specifying


----------



## schwinn1966

SOLD

:biggrin: 









:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 24 2010, 08:17 PM~16714837
> *Thank you for specifying
> *


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 22 2010, 04:31 PM~16690860
> *ALSO GOT THISS P.M IF INTRESTED..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u still got this bro


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Feb 25 2010, 10:54 PM~16729621
> *u still got this bro
> *


 p.m sent.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:02 PM~16682021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handlebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 inch frame with chainguard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all are 16 inch parts from mannys bike shop
> *


pm me the price for the sissybar and handlebars please


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/bik/1608264268.html

ANYBODY











































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

i gto thes for sale!!!!
HEY HOMIE I GET THESE FOR SALE!!!!!!!!
NEW 4"1 PIECE CHROME SQUARE TWISTED CRANK :$31.00
NOT NEW CHROME CHAIN GUARD WITH LINES :$5.00
NEW DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED ROUND PEDALS :$43.00
NEW DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED GOLD ROUND PEDALS:$48.00
NEW DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED SISSY BAT:$51.00
NOT NEW FLAT TWISTED CONTINENETAL KIT BRACE:$35.00
NEW SPARKLE GRIPS BLU :$2.00
NOT NEW 20" ALL RED TWISTED FRAME:$67.00
NOT NEW 20" TRIKE CONVERSION KIT :$120.00
NOT NEW 16" CLASSIC LOWRIDER CHROME FENDERS W/BRACES:$17.00
NEW 20" CLASSIC LOWRIDER GOLD FENDERS:$34.00
NEW 20" FLAT TWISTED LOWRIDER CROME FENDER BRACES:$7.00 EACH I GET ALL 4...!!!!
NEW 20" FIRME BENT GOLD SPRING FROK:$55.00
NOT NEW 20" FIRME BENT CHROME SPRING FORK :$35.00
NEW 8" LONG CHROME SQUARE TWISTED KICKSTAND FOR A 20" BICYLE :$10.00
NEW 2 TRIPLE BABY BEE LIGHT WITH VISORS GREEN!!:$6.00 EACH
NEW 2 DUMMY LIGHTS WITH WINGS :$8.00 EACH
NEW 3 DUMMY LIGHTS NO WINGS :$7.00EACH
NEW 3 GOLD RECTANGULAR MIRRARS WIHT RELLCTORS:$5.00 EACH
NEW 2 CHROME SQUARE TWISTED MIRRORS WITH REFLEGETORS RED:$5.00 EACH
NOT NEW 4 CHROM "G" MUFFLERS WITH HOLES:$8.00 PAIR
NOT NEW 3 16" 72 SPOKES BABY DAYTONS FAN WHEELS SET IS:$200 4 ALL 3 WHEELS!!!
NOT NEW 20" 72 SPOKES BABY DAYTON WHEELS SET WITH LOWRIDER RAISED TRIES AND TUBES :$180
NEW FLAT TWISTED CHROME DOWN CRON:$15.00


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

i got thes for sale!!!!
HEY HOMIE I GET THESE FOR SALE!!!!!!!!
NEW 4"1 PIECE CHROME SQUARE TWISTED CRANK :$31.00
NOT NEW CHROME CHAIN GUARD WITH LINES :$5.00
NEW DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED ROUND PEDALS :$43.00
NEW DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED GOLD ROUND PEDALS:$48.00
NEW DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED SISSY BAT:$51.00
NOT NEW FLAT TWISTED CONTINENETAL KIT BRACE:$35.00
NEW SPARKLE GRIPS BLU :$2.00
NOT NEW 20" ALL RED TWISTED FRAME:$67.00
NOT NEW 20" TRIKE CONVERSION KIT :$120.00
NOT NEW 16" CLASSIC LOWRIDER CHROME FENDERS W/BRACES:$17.00
NEW 20" CLASSIC LOWRIDER GOLD FENDERS:$34.00
NEW 20" FLAT TWISTED LOWRIDER CROME FENDER BRACES:$7.00 EACH I GET ALL 4...!!!!
NEW 20" FIRME BENT GOLD SPRING FROK:$55.00
NOT NEW 20" FIRME BENT CHROME SPRING FORK :$35.00
NEW 8" LONG CHROME SQUARE TWISTED KICKSTAND FOR A 20" BICYLE :$10.00
NEW 2 TRIPLE BABY BEE LIGHT WITH VISORS GREEN!!:$6.00 EACH
NEW 2 DUMMY LIGHTS WITH WINGS :$8.00 EACH
NEW 3 DUMMY LIGHTS NO WINGS :$7.00EACH
NEW 3 GOLD RECTANGULAR MIRRARS WIHT RELLCTORS:$5.00 EACH
NEW 2 CHROME SQUARE TWISTED MIRRORS WITH REFLEGETORS RED:$5.00 EACH
NOT NEW 4 CHROM "G" MUFFLERS WITH HOLES:$8.00 PAIR
NOT NEW 3 16" 72 SPOKES BABY DAYTONS FAN WHEELS SET IS:$200 4 ALL 3 WHEELS!!!
NOT NEW 20" 72 SPOKES BABY DAYTON WHEELS SET WITH LOWRIDER RAISED TRIES AND TUBES :$180
NEW FLAT TWISTED CHROME DOWN CRON:$15.00


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 26 2010, 01:35 AM~16730849
> *pm me the price for the sissybar and handlebars please
> *


pmd


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 24 2010, 12:01 PM~16710666
> *SOLD OUT!
> 
> XLs only $20 shipped
> 
> CANADA INCLUDED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 24 2010, 06:23 PM~16714898
> *Sale Pending
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



price?


----------



## Lil_Rob00

500 obo and I am not wanting to part would like to sell all at once buyer pays shipping. Bike was painted by Candy Shop Customs. Comes with the display. Trying to pick up a clean regal.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 27 2010, 03:08 PM~16743247
> *500 obo and I am not wanting to part would like to sell all at once buyer pays shipping. Bike was painted by Candy Shop Customs. Comes with the display. Trying to pick up a clean regal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT ANY BETTER PICS..


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 27 2010, 03:11 PM~16743271
> *GOT ANY BETTER PICS..
> *


Here are some more pics. Some of the pics are the build up and show some parts missing but the bike is complete.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 26 2010, 09:53 PM~16738172
> *price?
> *


Sold
:biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

LOOKING TO SELL..16' PIXIE HIT ME UP WITH SOME OFFERS..NOT SET ON A PRICE..SO MAKE BEST OFFER...ALSO STILL HAVE THE HYDRO PUPMP FOR SALE...LMK...LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO.....







HERES A PICTURE OF THE PUMP.....MAKE OFFER... :0 :wow:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 27 2010, 03:43 PM~16743438
> *Here are some more pics. Some of the pics are the build up and show some parts missing but the bike is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE U WILLING TO TRADE.


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 27 2010, 04:00 PM~16743551
> *ARE U WILLING TO TRADE.
> *


What you got?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 27 2010, 04:20 PM~16743682
> *What you got?
> *


P.M SENT


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 27 2010, 03:08 PM~16743247
> *500 obo and I am not wanting to part would like to sell all at once buyer pays shipping. Bike was painted by Candy Shop Customs. Comes with the display. Trying to pick up a clean regal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


20in or 16in???????


----------



## Lil_Rob00

its a 20"


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 27 2010, 08:28 PM~16744110
> *its a 20"
> *


if you end up parting it out pm mei'll take a few bud


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 27 2010, 04:55 PM~16743517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING TO SELL..16' PIXIE HIT ME UP WITH SOME OFFERS..NOT SET ON A PRICE..SO MAKE BEST OFFER...ALSO STILL HAVE THE HYDRO PUPMP FOR SALE...LMK...LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES A PICTURE OF THE PUMP.....MAKE OFFER... :0  :wow:
> *


DAM FOO IM BROKE RITE NOW CANT GET THE PUMP


----------



## BASH3R

*16" twisted fans 350 shipped paypal ready *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ANYBODY GOT A 16" FRAME WITH TANK AND SKIRTS? LMK


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 27 2010, 06:30 PM~16744611
> *ANYBODY GOT A 16" FRAME WITH TANK AND SKIRTS? LMK
> *


pm notouriuos if he still have this
16 inch frame got some chips on it good for a daily driver !!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

GOOD LOOKING OUT CASPER


----------



## lesstime

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=529052


----------



## elspock84

selling my 16in pixie sprayed it last yr black base w royal blue house of kolor flake. i have the chainguard also but never got to spraying it. ill spray it also if yaw want it also. ill take 50 plus shipping which is about 13 or 15 dollars in da US.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2010, 07:34 PM~16744634
> *pm notouriuos if he still have this
> 16 inch frame got some chips on it good for a daily driver !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gracias dog,,ya I still got the frame!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 27 2010, 06:48 PM~16744725
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT CASPER
> *


no problem homie!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 27 2010, 08:10 PM~16745311
> *Gracias dog,,ya I still got the frame!!
> *


thats wat we here for to help each other homie no ay pedo!


----------



## bodypiercer830

anyone got knockoffs for sale


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Feb 27 2010, 08:52 PM~16745686
> *anyone got knockoffs  for sale
> *


I D0.


----------



## EL JEFE 52

anyone got 16in parts???
lookin 4 the trike kit


----------



## Lil_Rob00

500 obo and I am not wanting to part would like to sell all at once buyer pays shipping. Bike was painted by Candy Shop Customs. Comes with the display. Trying to pick up a clean regal.


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 27 2010, 08:24 PM~16744572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" twisted fans 350 shipped paypal ready
> *



JUKE BOX FOR SALE??? :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2010, 08:41 PM~16745074
> *selling my 16in pixie sprayed it last yr black base w royal blue house of kolor flake. i have the chainguard also but never got to spraying it. ill spray it also if yaw want it also.  ill take 50 plus shipping which is about 13 or 15 dollars in da US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sale pending


----------



## 19stratus97

I have a 24" schwinn typhoon frame(needs to be stripped and painted), 24" 144 spoke wheels and fenders. Im sure I have some other parts too but I need to find them. All the parts were taken off another 24"(the blue one) I had. Make some offers on all three items or whichever you want. I also have a chainguard that will fit this frame that is from a schwinn spitfire...

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/265%20Typhoon.JPG[/img]]rims and fenders

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/1BIKES%20AND%20PARTS%20060.jpg[/img]]Frame


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 27 2010, 05:24 PM~16744572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" twisted fans 350 shipped paypal ready
> *


trades plus cash? :dunno:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 28 2010, 06:31 PM~16752800
> *trades plus cash? :dunno:
> *


wat u lo0king 2 get....


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 28 2010, 05:33 PM~16752808
> *wat u lo0king 2 get....
> *


a 12"


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 28 2010, 06:38 PM~16752865
> *a 12"
> *


DAMM I WISH I HAD ONE.. :angry:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2010, 10:58 AM~16750717
> *Sale pending
> *


 :0


----------



## west_13

ANY BODY GOT TURN TABLES FOR SALE.. :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 28 2010, 08:05 PM~16753846
> *ANY BODY GOT TURN TABLES FOR SALE.. :biggrin:
> *


cadillac pimpin i think has one


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 28 2010, 08:27 PM~16754146
> *cadillac pimpin i think has one
> *


JUST P.M HIM
AND HE SAID HE GONNA
KEEP THEM..THANKS FOR LO0KING..
OUT THOUG.. :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 28 2010, 08:35 PM~16754242
> *JUST P.M HIM
> AND HE SAID HE GONNA
> KEEP THEM..THANKS FOR LO0KING..
> OUT THOUG.. :biggrin:
> *


no problem carnal


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

144 spoke 26'' TWISTED rims $150 only sold in pairs.


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 28 2010, 10:05 PM~16753846
> *ANY BODY GOT TURN TABLES FOR SALE.. :biggrin:
> *



just sold 2 technics... i still have a vmx cross fader for sale though....


----------



## It's Johnny

Sissy Bar set for hydro all it needs is your style cover over the piston...my camera sucks and the lighting in the garage isn't the greatest but it's in mint condition still shining plated by the same one's that did casino dreamin' and about every other show bike. asking 100.00 not in a rush to sell if i don't sell i'll just use it for one of the bikes im building.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 27 2010, 04:55 PM~16743517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING TO SELL..16' PIXIE HIT ME UP WITH SOME OFFERS..NOT SET ON A PRICE..SO MAKE BEST OFFER..
> *


how much ???? and ill p/u


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2010, 06:34 PM~16744634
> *pm notouriuos if he still have this
> 16 inch frame got some chips on it good for a daily driver !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

FREE SH*T- JUST PAY SHIPPING
2- ON/OFF AIR VALVE SWITCHES (USED)
1- CHROME SEAT POST (NEW)
1- CHROME 20" FENDER BRACE (NEW)
1- CHROME SPRING AND CROWN W/ BOLT (NEW)
1PR- HEADSET BEARING RINGS FOR FRAME (NEW)
2 PR- SPARKLE GRIPS,RED AND GREEN PAIRS (NEW)
1- LOW PRO CYLINDER (USED) WORKS FINE, BUT THREADS ARE STRIPPED


----------



## Reynaldo866

> FREE SH*T- JUST PAY SHIPPING
> 2- ON/OFF AIR VALVE SWITCHES (USED)
> 1- CHROME SEAT POST (NEW)
> 1- CHROME 20" FENDER BRACE (NEW)
> 1- CHROME SPRING AND CROWN W/ BOLT (NEW)
> 1PR- HEADSET BEARING RINGS FOR FRAME (NEW)
> 2 PR- SPARKLE GRIPS,RED AND GREEN PAIRS (NEW)
> 1- LOW PRO CYLINDER (USED) WORKS FINE, BUT THREADS ARE STRIPPED
> 
> i might want the cylinder how big is it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

same as the bonecollectors low pro cylinder
same exact cylinder


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

FREE SH*T- JUST PAY SHIPPING
STILL HAVE:
2- ON/OFF AIR VALVE SWITCHES (USED)
1- CHROME SEAT POST (NEW)
1- CHROME 20" FENDER BRACE (NEW)
1- CHROME SPRING AND CROWN W/ BOLT (NEW)
1PR- HEADSET BEARING RINGS FOR FRAME (NEW)
2 PR- SPARKLE GRIPS,RED AND GREEN PAIRS (NEW)

SOLD to: bodypeircer830- tomorrow, or reynaldo866 
1- LOW PRO CYLINDER (USED) WORKS FINE, BUT THREADS ARE STRIPPED


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

custom spiderweb painted-
-2 chrome mirrors w/ red reflectors 
-2 chrome horns
selling as a matching set for $25. pm if interested


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 2 2010, 01:37 PM~16771464
> *custom spiderweb painted-
> -2 chrome mirrors w/ red reflectors
> -2 chrome horns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


selling as a matching set for $25. O.B.O pm if interested


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

SOLD to: reynaldo866 
1- LOW PRO CYLINDER (USED) WORKS FINE, BUT THREADS ARE STRIPPED

Waiting for payment from: meeba
1- CHROME SPRING AND CROWN W/ BOLT (NEW)

STILL HAVE
FREE SH*T- JUST PAY SHIPPING
2- ON/OFF AIR VALVE SWITCHES (USED)
1- CHROME SEAT POST (NEW)
1- CHROME 20" FENDER BRACE (NEW)
1PR- HEADSET BEARING RINGS FOR FRAME (NEW)
2 PR- SPARKLE GRIPS,RED AND GREEN PAIRS (NEW)
and the spider web mirrors and horns set for $25 o.b.o.


----------



## regalistic

anyone interested in this... trades... cash .... pm me

































*******i do have the front fender that is missing in the current pics******


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 2 2010, 06:25 PM~16776399
> *anyone interested in this... trades... cash ....  pm me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******i do have the front fender that is missing in the current pics******
> *


how much aree you looking for??


----------



## lowridersfinest

wow i cant believe i never came in this topic before!!!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 2 2010, 10:54 PM~16776825
> *how much aree you looking for??
> *


no set price just make an offer


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 1 2010, 11:43 AM~16760665
> *how much ???? and ill p/u
> *


ITS MY LIL BOYS HE WANTS 100..BUCKS ..BUT MAKE OFFER I WILL LET HIM :wow: KNOW


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2010, 05:38 PM~16744176
> *DAM FOO IM BROKE RITE NOW CANT GET THE PUMP
> *


IF ITS FOR U ......I CAN GIVE U CREDIT..IOU... :biggrin: LMK


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 27 2010, 03:55 PM~16743517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING TO SELL..16' PIXIE HIT ME UP WITH SOME OFFERS..NOT SET ON A PRICE..SO MAKE BEST OFFER...ALSO STILL HAVE THE HYDRO PUPMP FOR SALE...LMK...LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES A PICTURE OF THE PUMP.....MAKE OFFER... :0  :wow:
> *


STILL FOR SALE..MAKE OFFERS............. :0 :wow:


----------



## viejitocencoast

still 4 sale need to go asapv


----------



## Latino66

thinking about selling this one.. frame has been powder coated seat has been re done. no pedals testing waters see how much is offered :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 3 2010, 12:05 PM~16784651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still 4 sale need to go asapv
> *


 how much are you asking for the frame?


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 3 2010, 12:05 PM~16784651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still 4 sale need to go asapv
> *


was asking 300 4 the frame (OBO) 100 handle bar and 80 4 the sissybar (OBO)NEVER USED


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 3 2010, 01:52 PM~16784976
> *was asking 300 4 the frame (OBO) 100 handle bar  and 80 4 the sissybar  (OBO)NEVER USED
> *


Hey sup comadre,,300 its a coo price on that frame,,that 16" frame nd chainguard could sell for 100 with no paint all fucked up,nd I know u pay more than 200 for paint plus with new schwinn decals!don't let it go for less than 250,,if u still have it in a couple of weeks ill get it from u!


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 3 2010, 01:12 PM~16785117
> *Hey sup comadre,,300 its a coo price on that frame,,that 16" frame nd chainguard could sell for 100 with no paint all fucked up,nd I know u pay more than 200 for paint plus with new schwinn decals!don't let it go for less than 250,,if u still have it in a couple of weeks ill get it from u!
> *


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 2 2010, 10:04 PM~16776954
> *wow i cant believe i never came in this topic before!!!
> *



I cant believe you dont visit us in the Ohio topic anymore


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 3 2010, 01:32 PM~16784845
> *thinking about selling this one.. frame has been powder coated seat has been re done. no pedals testing waters see how much is offered :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats ur asking price


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 3 2010, 12:05 PM~16784651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still 4 sale need to go asapv
> *


How much? Any trades?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2010, 06:08 PM~16787671
> *How much? Any trades?
> *


300


----------



## MEXICA

i have a og schwinn silk rear tire for sale 25 bucks


----------



## SKReeCH

anyone have a custom made 26" fork? looking for something sharp or like an arrow.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

anyone have a lil tiger or 16 schwinn mostly complete?????


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 24 2010, 12:14 PM~16711746
> *2 sets 16" tires
> 
> 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Just got my sets of tires, thank you bro.


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 3 2010, 04:33 PM~16786709
> *whats ur asking price
> *


taken offers.. :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Mar 3 2010, 11:55 PM~16791915-->
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have a lil tiger or 16 schwinn mostly complete?????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latino66_@Mar 3 2010, 12:32 PM~16784845
> *thinking about selling this one.. frame has been powder coated seat has been re done. no pedals testing waters see how much is offered :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 3 2010, 04:02 PM~16785982
> *I cant believe you dont visit us in the Ohio topic anymore
> *


didnt know people were still replying to it


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

something besides that pixie


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 4 2010, 12:22 AM~16792173
> *something besides that pixie
> *


have a china 16 inch like the yellow sting ray.. but china.. :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 4 2010, 01:24 AM~16792490
> *have a china 16 inch like the yellow sting ray.. but china.. :biggrin:
> *


full bike or just frame


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 3 2010, 11:58 PM~16791941
> *Just got my sets of tires, thank you bro.
> *




:0


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 3 2010, 12:05 PM~16784651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still 4 sale need to go asapv
> *


sorry no trades need cash 4 another project


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 1 2010, 08:15 PM~16763435
> *FREE SH*T- JUST PAY SHIPPING
> 2- ON/OFF AIR VALVE SWITCHES (USED)
> 1- CHROME 20" FENDER BRACE (NEW)
> 1- CHROME SPRING AND CROWN W/ BOLT (NEW)
> 2 PR- SPARKLE GRIPS,RED AND GREEN PAIRS (NEW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


also for sale gold air tank sealer w/ 2 1/8 female ports and 1 cap 
use for one or two airlines: $10 shipped anywhere









paypal ready


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 2 2010, 01:37 PM~16771464
> *custom spiderweb painted-
> -2 chrome mirrors w/ red reflectors & 2 chrome horns
> selling as a matching set for $25.00 shipped anywhere, pm if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had a few people pm me just for the mirrors, im selling them as a package not seperately!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 4 2010, 01:58 AM~16791941
> *Just got my sets of tires, thank you bro.
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

$100 shipped








:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 1 2010, 07:15 PM~16763435
> *FREE SH*T- JUST PAY SHIPPING
> 
> STILL HAVE:
> 1- CHROME 20" FENDER BRACE (NEW)
> 2 PR- SPARKLE GRIPS,RED AND GREEN PAIRS (NEW)
> 
> Sold for shipping cost no longer for sale:
> 2- ON/OFF AIR VALVE SWITCHES (USED)  SOLD!!!!!
> 1- CHROME SEAT POST (NEW) SOLD!!!
> 1- CHROME SPRING AND CROWN W/ BOLT (NEW) SOLD!!!
> 1PR- HEADSET BEARING RINGS FOR FRAME (NEW) SOLD!!!
> 1- LOW PRO CYLINDER (USED) WORKS FINE, BUT THREADS ARE STRIPPED SOLD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*SOLD NO LONGER FOR SALE*


> custom spiderweb painted-
> -2 chrome mirrors w/ red reflectors
> -2 chrome horns


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 12:51 PM~16805300
> *still have this gold line adapter too guys ! 10 buks takes it shipping included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paypal ready
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2010, 06:41 PM~16808126
> *$100 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


is that a 12 inch


----------



## juangotti

yes


----------



## 26jd

anyone got a crome twisted down crown for sale???=)


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 3 2010, 11:55 PM~16791915
> *anyone have a lil tiger or 16 schwinn mostly complete?????
> *



i do....a 16"


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Mar 5 2010, 08:10 PM~16808394
> *anyone got a crome twisted down crown for sale???=)
> *


look in my topic............also have this

16IN FAN WHEEL WITH CONTI KIT AND MATCHING 20IN WHEELS/TIRES FOR SALE ALL TOGETHER AS A PACKAGE......180 SHIPPED......YES I HAVE A FRONT AND BACK WHEEL WITH TIRES....CAN TAKE TO THE DALLAS WEGO SHOW ON MARCH 20-21.............


----------



## REGALHILOW

for sale $150 in cen cal 559


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 5 2010, 07:00 PM~16808289
> *is that a 12 inch
> *


yes

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 6 2010, 12:17 AM~16810884
> *yes
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 5 2010, 08:24 PM~16809375
> *look in my topic............also have this
> 
> 16IN FAN WHEEL WITH CONTI KIT AND MATCHING 20IN WHEELS/TIRES FOR SALE ALL TOGETHER AS A PACKAGE......180 SHIPPED......YES I HAVE A FRONT AND BACK WHEEL WITH TIRES....CAN TAKE TO THE DALLAS WEGO SHOW ON MARCH 20-21.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you willing to sell the 16" wheel and tire by itself.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Mar 6 2010, 12:48 PM~16813163
> *Are you willing to sell the 16" wheel and tire by itself.
> *


16IN WHEEL AND CONTI KIT FOR 90 SHIPPED.....IF I SELL THE WHEEL BY ITS SELF I HAVE NO USE FOR THE CONTI KIT.......


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 3 2010, 12:05 PM~16784651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still 4 sale need to go asapv
> *


----------



## viejitocencoast

also got these 4 sale


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## 67 hollywood

> what size and how much for the three wheel brace


----------



## 67 hollywood

im lookin for a conti kit but no wheel wanting to trade for something let me know


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 27 2010, 03:55 PM~16743517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING TO SELL..16' PIXIE HIT ME UP WITH SOME OFFERS..NOT SET ON A PRICE..SO MAKE BEST OFFER...ALSO STILL HAVE THE HYDRO PUPMP FOR SALE...LMK...LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES A PICTURE OF THE PUMP.....MAKE OFFER... :0  :wow:
> *


STILL UP FOR GRABBS...LMK...MAKE OFFERS.... :wow:


----------



## 67 hollywood

whats the info on that pump any trades


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE

i need a 20 in trike kit hit me up


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 5 2010, 10:24 PM~16809375
> *look in my topic............also have this
> 
> 16IN FAN WHEEL WITH CONTI KIT AND MATCHING 20IN WHEELS/TIRES FOR SALE ALL TOGETHER AS A PACKAGE......180 SHIPPED......YES I HAVE A FRONT AND BACK WHEEL WITH TIRES....CAN TAKE TO THE DALLAS WEGO SHOW ON MARCH 20-21.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

fully engraved sprocket on both sides lucky 7...engraved by hernan.....sorry about the pics but they are camera pics
80 shipped



















custom kick stand for sale made by mannys bike shop.....the end of it is a leaf....camera pics .......but its show chrome and looks bad ass.........70 shipped


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 06:52 PM~16808215
> *
> *


How much is shipping to liberal ks 67901 for the green grips


----------



## gizmo1

Anyone got a regular chrome 2 bolt stem for sell?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 8 2010, 01:27 AM~16825176
> *Anyone got a regular chrome 2 bolt stem for sell?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 6 2010, 12:56 PM~16813729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got these 4 sale
> *


trike kit comes complete with axle ,chrome new


----------



## skinnischwinn

ANYBODY HAVE ANY "KOOL"  PURPLE BIKE PARTS - LET ME KNOW!!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn

T T T :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

have this for trade I need 2 pairs of 26" fenders, 2 pairs of 26" whitewalls, 2 Schwinn stems/goosneck, 2 Sbolt for seat clamp, 2 Schwinn spring seats that are still upholstered. Let me know what you have, or will sell for $80+shipping


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2010, 06:41 PM~16808126
> *$100 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SOLD
:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*<<<<<<<<SOLD>>>>>> show-bound quick payer, no b.s.*



> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 12:51 PM~16805300
> *gold air tank sealer w/ 2 1/8 female ports and 1 cap
> use for one or two airlines: $10 shipped anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paypal ready
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

TRIKE KIT FOR SALE 100 SHIPPPED
















FRAME 60 SHIPPED


----------



## salvador31c

Looking for 24" wheels and fenders. Thx


----------



## MissJuicyLucy

i know ive asked before but i want to know if anyone has an androck baseball bat holder.... let me know if you have it .. ill make an offer...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHATS UP G'S I WOULD LIKE TO ASK ANY BODY OUT THERE IF SOMEONE HAS SOME HYDRUALIC CYLINDERS FOR A 20" BIKE OR KNOWS WHERE TO GET THEM AT.THANK YOU FOR YOU ALLS TIME.PEACE


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 10 2010, 11:08 AM~16850036
> *WHATS UP G'S I WOULD LIKE TO ASK ANY BODY OUT THERE IF SOMEONE HAS SOME HYDRUALIC CYLINDERS FOR A 20" BIKE OR KNOWS WHERE TO GET THEM AT.THANK YOU FOR YOU ALLS TIME.PEACE
> *


ProHopper.com


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Mar 10 2010, 11:55 AM~16850455
> *ProHopper.com
> *


THANK YOU I SHOULD OFF THOUGH OF THAT.BUT SHIT WHEN YOUR LOOKING FOR SOMETHING YOU CANT FIND IT LOL :biggrin: THANK YOU AGIAN


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00+Mar 10 2010, 12:55 PM~16850455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ProHopper.com
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOTSHOT956_@Mar 10 2010, 01:13 PM~16850611
> *THANK YOU I SHOULD OFF THOUGH OF THAT.BUT SHIT WHEN YOUR LOOKING FOR SOMETHING YOU CANT FIND IT LOL :biggrin: THANK YOU AGIAN
> *


nope. pro hopper doesnt make or keep them in stock anymore. they are on the website, but if you call them, they are discontinued.

only way to get a set is to just find someone who is selling a used set. or have them custom built.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2010, 12:19 PM~16850674
> *nope.  pro hopper doesnt make or keep them in stock anymore.  they are on the website, but if you call them, they are discontinued.
> 
> only way to get a set is to just find someone who is selling a used set.  or have them custom built.
> *


YUP YOUR RITE I JUST DID THAT PROHOPPER DOEST HAVE THEM NO MORE  BUT ILL FIND SOMETHING TO MAKE IT WORK.ILL BRING MY MECHANICAL ENGINEERING SKILLS LOL.THANK YOU FOR THE INFO


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2010, 02:19 PM~16850674
> *nope.  pro hopper doesnt make or keep them in stock anymore.  they are on the website, but if you call them, they are discontinued.
> 
> only way to get a set is to just find someone who is selling a used set.  or have them custom built.
> *


what about bicycle designer/ lovely lowrider, they have the prohopper kit on there site for sale! they might have leftover inventory??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 10 2010, 03:35 PM~16851737
> *what about bicycle designer/ lovely lowrider, they have the prohopper kit on there site for sale! they might have leftover inventory??
> *


you could check, but i really really doubt it


----------



## Drop'em

the last of my parts I have laying around:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

*fo sale schwinn lil tiger 12' parts 
2 lil tiger top bars
2 lil tiger chainguards
2 lil tiger forks*


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 10 2010, 09:00 PM~16854724
> *fo sale schwinn lil tiger 12' parts
> 2 lil tiger top bars
> 2 lil tiger chainguards
> 2 lil tiger forks
> 
> *


what about the phones :dunno:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 10 2010, 09:02 PM~16854735
> *what about the phones  :dunno:
> *


got one need to take pic but more for woman tho with slide keyboard :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 10 2010, 09:16 PM~16854901
> *got one need to take pic but more for woman tho with slide keyboard  :biggrin:
> *


pm me a pic


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2010, 06:12 PM~16853578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is this for?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2010, 08:28 PM~16855075
> *What is this for?
> *


x2 maybe a crown :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 10 2010, 08:31 PM~16855106
> *x2 maybe a crown  :dunno:
> *


Hmm.


----------



## lesstime

maybe a 2 pc sissy bar(s)


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im posting this for one of our members. $100 for the frame. I dont know what year it is but it is a Schwinn. Comes with Schwinn crank and seat post clamp.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## EL SOCIO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2010, 07:51 PM~16855284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im posting this for one of our members. $100 for the frame. I dont know what year it is but it is a Schwinn. Comes with Schwinn crank and seat post clamp.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2010, 08:51 PM~16855284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im posting this for one of our members. $100 for the frame. I dont know what year it is but it is a Schwinn. Comes with Schwinn crank and seat post clamp.
> *


Free delivery to Salinas this weekend. Let me know.


----------



## 67 hollywood

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2010, 08:54 PM~16855322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha nice finger bro hhaahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 10 2010, 08:56 PM~16855359
> *hahaha nice finger bro hhaahaha
> *


  Thats the owner. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2010, 09:28 PM~16855075
> *What is this for?
> *


dont know where the rest of them are, but its one piece of a scissor lift


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2010, 10:22 PM~16856420
> *dont know where the rest of them are, but its one piece of a scissor lift
> *


oh. :|


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2010, 11:26 PM~16856476
> *oh.  :|
> *


.com/mayne


----------



## EL SOCIO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2010, 07:51 PM~16855284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im posting this for one of our members. $100 for the frame. I dont know what year it is but it is a Schwinn. Comes with Schwinn crank and seat post clamp.
> *


Soccer ball not included


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 10 2010, 11:00 PM~16856887
> *Soccer ball not included
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

LOOKING FOR 12" FENDERS!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 11 2010, 07:35 AM~16858404
> *LOOKING FOR 12" FENDERS!!!
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2010, 10:22 PM~16856420
> *dont know where the rest of them are, but its one piece of a scissor lift
> *


They are all packed up all 8 peices.......... ready to be shipped with raffle winner


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 11 2010, 09:44 AM~16859488
> *They are all packed up all 8 peices.......... ready to be shipped with raffle winner
> *


so you going to raffle off the sissor lift also?


----------



## madrigalkustoms

looking for some nice forks, if anyone has some for sale hit me up.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

*fo sale schwinn lil tiger 12' parts 
2 lil tiger top bars
2 lil tiger chainguards
2 lil tiger forks*










TTT


----------



## DOUBLE D 88

Got a complete schwinn bike and a girl frame and a trike kit


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 11 2010, 04:58 PM~16863225
> *fo sale schwinn lil tiger 12' parts
> 2 lil tiger top bars
> 2 lil tiger chainguards
> 2 lil tiger forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


*sold *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2010, 08:51 PM~16855284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im posting this for one of our members. $100 for the frame. I dont know what year it is but it is a Schwinn. Comes with Schwinn crank and seat post clamp.
> *


----------



## 2Tujunga3

any rims with spokes for sale?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 2Tujunga3_@Mar 11 2010, 05:39 PM~16864195
> *any rims with spokes for sale?
> *


i got some with out spokes :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Any 20" white walls for sale?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by 2Tujunga3_@Mar 11 2010, 04:39 PM~16864195
> *any rims with spokes for sale?
> *



wat size?


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 27 2010, 03:55 PM~16743517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING TO SELL..16' PIXIE HIT ME UP WITH SOME OFFERS..NOT SET ON A PRICE..SO MAKE BEST OFFER...ALSO STILL HAVE THE HYDRO PUPMP FOR SALE...LMK...LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES A PICTURE OF THE PUMP.....MAKE OFFER... :0  :wow:
> *


BIKE AND PUMP STILL FOR SALE MAKE OFFERS,,, :wow:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Mar 11 2010, 08:53 PM~16864926
> *Any 20" white walls for sale?
> *


i carry white walls got 12 pr in stock..

SOLID WHITE SIDES 20"


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

Not sure on price hit me up with some offers.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 12 2010, 07:36 AM~16868532
> *Not sure on price hit me up with some offers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2500 :|


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

Traded it for some graphics :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 12 2010, 06:36 AM~16868532
> *Not sure on price hit me up with some offers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMK..HOW MUCH..U WANT FOR IT...IM IN OCEANSIDE...


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 3 2010, 12:05 PM~16784651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still 4 sale need to go asapv
> *


----------



## syked1

I won this steering wheel:
4th Place:
:wow:  :0








First person with
$45 takes it off my hands


----------



## syked1

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

brand new cylinder w/ quick connect valve 
same as bone collectors low pro cylinder
$30.00 plus shipping
air tubing also available if needed and more connect valves




































for complete list of air kit pieces available check "air kit parts for sale" topic


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 22 2010, 12:42 AM~16685810
> *gold attena 4 sale p.m me if intrested 15$o.b.o :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got the attena for sale..


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 22 2010, 12:42 AM~16685810
> *gold attena 4 sale p.m me if intrested 15$o.b.o :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got the attena for sale..


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 12 2010, 10:48 AM~16870838
> *LMK..HOW MUCH..U WANT FOR IT...IM IN OCEANSIDE...
> *


Sorry big dogg i already traded it for a paint job.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 27 2010, 07:02 PM~16744816
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=529052
> *


----------



## Raguness

I got a homie looking for a 16" girls frame. Lesstime I see yours but gonna have to show homie a picture of yours first. If you got a frame similiar to this. Pm me with a price and a pic. Thanks.


----------



## salvador31c

Picked up a bike this past weekend, i liked the gold twisted parts at first now I dont. So I'm selling the Gold flat twisted handle bars, Gold flat twisted sissy bar, Gold flat twisted bar on fork. Plain gold chain guard, Gold pedals single flat bar twisted. All gold parts must go, Shipping from Phoenix 85041. Make an offer on listed parts. Thanks.


----------



## 67 hollywood

i got a 26" trike kit complete with wheels for 75 shipped


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 12 2010, 03:55 PM~16872917
> *brand new cylinder w/ quick connect valve
> same as bone collectors low pro cylinder
> $30.00 plus shipping
> air tubing also available if needed and more connect valves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for complete list of air kit pieces available check "air kit parts for sale" topic
> *


how much to ship to 85323


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Mar 15 2010, 01:26 PM~16896069
> *how much to ship to 85323
> *


33$ shipped same day as pay





Prieto your order shipped today buddy


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

67hollywood/bodypeircer- 

your order went out a few days ago, should be expecting it in the mail any day now


----------



## Beanerking1

i need twisted handle bars and a twisted goosneck. anybody have a good used set :biggrin: pm me please. i dont get in this topic much thanks.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 15 2010, 10:11 AM~16895360
> *i got a 26" trike kit complete with wheels for 75 shipped
> *


 got any pic?


----------



## RockBottom78

i need 2 things, i need a price including shipping for a pair (2) 20" lowrider whitewalls, and also the extention piece for the spring so u can ride the bike lowered. If someone could send me prices shipped to 45211


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SCHWINN FENDERS FOR KRATES BLACK BACK FENDER CAME OFF A SCHWINN 16'' RAMBLERAND THE ONE BEHIND IT TOO

THE REST ARE 20'' 



















SCHWINN CHAINGUARDS FOR KRATES 















*THROW OFFERS*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Mar 15 2010, 05:50 PM~16898686
> *i need 2 things, i need a price including shipping for a pair (2) 20" lowrider whitewalls, and also the extention piece for the spring so u can ride the bike lowered. If someone could send me prices shipped to 45211
> *


hit up the homie show bound


----------



## LowChevyBoy

Need 26" bent forks.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE*

*HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
SPECIAL ORDERS CAN BE MADE FOR INDIVIDUAL ORDERS, PM OR EMAIL ME IF YOU ARE INTERESTED: [email protected]
AFTER PAYMENT FOR KIT IS MADE, TURN AROUND TIME IS 3-6 WEEK DELIVERY*

What that means in a whole- is once you place your order and make complete payment for it, I will order all the parts/pieces for the kit, from my supplier. Then I will assemble it, seal it air tight and test it for leaks and proper functioning. Then it's on the way to your door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kit is sold with or without the extended down crown!! 
That's for those of you, that already have the crown, you save 25 bucks.
I accept PayPal and money orders ONLY!!no checks and absolutely no c.o.d.


*

PRICES: 
COMPLETE KIT W/ CROWN- $275.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $285.00 TOTAL
COMPLETE KIT W/O CROWN- $250.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $260.00 TOTAL*
COMPLETE KIT WILL LOOK LIKE THIS:


----------



## Clown Confusion

how much just for this


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 17 2010, 10:27 AM~16915473
> *how much just for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


p.m. sent buddy


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 17 2010, 07:27 AM~16915473
> *how much just for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




You can buy those at habor freight Mikey


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 17 2010, 08:52 AM~16915649
> *You can buy those at habor freight Mikey
> *


im going to pm u


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 17 2010, 07:56 AM~16915676
> *im going to pm u
> *



Shot me a text lol


----------



## syked1

you do know that the air comin out the paintball tank is about 800 PSI after the first bottle regulator ??? it may blow out yr little 100 PSI guage, unless its further reduced down to that range first


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 17 2010, 05:06 PM~16918871
> *you do know that the air comin out the paintball tank is about 800 PSI after the first bottle regulator ??? it may blow out yr little 100 PSI guage, unless its further reduced down to that range first
> *


Its all good brother I am aware. I have been using these for years and with the right parts and the right gauge hoses it works fine with a cheap regulator yes they blow, but this regulator holds up very well. good lookin out though


----------



## 19stratus97

Boys frame sold!


----------



## 19stratus97

Girls schwinn frame, good for modifying, $40 shipped within CA, a little extra elsewhere....
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/BIKES%20AND%20PARTS%20059.jpg[/img]]Girls schwinn


----------



## 19stratus97

I have like ten of these schwinn spring seats, some with covers, some without, hit me up with offers. I take paypal
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/JOES%20FOR%20SALE%20PICS%20004.jpg[/img]]Spring Seats


----------



## 19stratus97

Obviously not a schwinn (its a huffy) that I had powdercoated candy green. Never used. Really hard to take a picture that shows the shine on this one. Make offers.

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/for%20sale%20030.jpg[/img]]Powdercoated Frame


----------



## 19stratus97

As of now, the 20" green boys frame is sold!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Mar 18 2010, 11:16 PM~16932783
> *I have like ten of these schwinn spring seats, some with covers, some without, hit me up with offers. I take paypal
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/JOES%20FOR%20SALE%20PICS%20004.jpg[/img]]Spring Seats
> *


YOU HAVE ANY OF THESE SEATS IN GOOD COND. W/O RUST? OR ARE THEY ALL THE CONDITION LIKE THESE


----------



## 19stratus97

Ill check um out....I know I have some that are clean....shoot, just have um blasted and cleaned up before plating lol.....


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

I GOT THES FOR SALE ONLY $550 U PAY SHIPPING


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

dtwist trim badge


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2010, 08:54 PM~16920287
> *Its all good brother I am aware. I have been using these for years and with the right parts and the right gauge hoses it works fine with a cheap regulator yes they blow, but this regulator holds up very well. good lookin out though
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 19 2010, 04:56 PM~16939882
> *dtwist trim badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much??


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## 19stratus97

Three brand new 26" 144 spokes....they are wrapped in plastic wrap to keep the dust off...never used. Make me a reasonable offer....


----------



## 19stratus97

The only thing I don have anymore from the trike is the trike kit and fenders, everything else is up for grabs. 1975 stingray frame I beleive... Hit me up


----------



## hnicustoms

:0 :0     NICE STUFF GUYS


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

how hard whould it be to pin this topic to the top of the page so every one can find it easy ??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2010, 07:04 PM~16955550
> *how hard whould it be to pin this topic to the top of the page so every one can find it easy ??
> *


damn near impossible.


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Mar 21 2010, 01:30 PM~16953427
> *The only thing I don have anymore from the trike is the trike kit and fenders, everything else is up for grabs. 1975 stingray frame I beleive... Hit me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heyy i saw that same bike in ebay bout a year ago.i was going to get it but they sold it


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2010, 07:12 PM~16955616
> *damn near impossible.
> *


oh


----------



## 19stratus97

> *heyy i saw that same bike in ebay bout a year ago.i was going to get it but they sold it *


No you actually didnt see that bike on ebay because I never had it up for sale on ebay....well, i tried selling the trike kit but had dumb new ebayers bid and never pay....but if you want it, all you need is the trike kit and fenders and you are set!!!!


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Mar 21 2010, 07:35 PM~16955766
> *No you actually didnt see that bike on ebay because I never had it up for sale on ebay....well, i tried selling the trike kit but had dumb new ebayers bid and never pay....
> *


did you buy it in ebay.i think it was located in san diego.dont remember


----------



## 19stratus97

No bro, I built this trike from the ground up....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I GOT 3 FENDERS FOR AQ TRIKE WITH PINSTRIPING IN GREAT CONDITION FOR 50 + SHIPPING. AND I MIGHT BE SELLIN MY TURNTABLE ITS ORANGE WITH BISCUIT TUCKS.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 21 2010, 07:56 PM~16955904
> *I GOT 3 FENDERS FOR AQ TRIKE WITH PINSTRIPING IN GREAT CONDITION FOR 50 + SHIPPING. AND I MIGHT BE SELLIN MY TURNTABLE ITS ORANGE WITH BISCUIT TUCKS.
> *


pics


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TOMORROW  :happysad:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 21 2010, 07:56 PM~16955904
> *I GOT 3 FENDERS FOR AQ TRIKE WITH PINSTRIPING IN GREAT CONDITION FOR 50 + SHIPPING. AND I MIGHT BE SELLIN MY TURNTABLE ITS ORANGE WITH BISCUIT TUCKS.
> *


got pics ? how much..for the turn table.


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 21 2010, 09:09 PM~16956886
> *got pics ? how much..for the turn table.
> *


x2


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 19 2010, 06:15 AM~16934967


did you get my pm?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

120 + shipping for 16" obo


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 19 2010, 04:56 PM~16939882
> *dtwist trim badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me a price :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 19 2010, 05:15 AM~16934967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: how much you want for the solid chrome twisted mirrors and how much for the frame?


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Mar 22 2010, 06:12 PM~16965760
> *:wow:  how much you want for the solid chrome twisted mirrors and how much for the frame?
> *


i mean the black frame and refflector less mirrors in the second set of your pics.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

stuff still laying around here that i havent sold......

3 twisted fender braces
1 extended twisted down crown......

will take 35 shipped for all of it.........


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:04 PM~16964599
> *120 + shipping for 16" obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Mar 22 2010, 06:15 PM~16965785
> *i mean the black frame and refflector less mirrors in the second set of your pics.
> *


HEY WAZZ UP HOMIE.... GIFF ME $80 FOR IT AND IT'S ALL UR'S SHIPPING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

HEY WAZZ U PPL ON THE LAYITLOW!!! I'M LOOKING FOR SOME BIKE PARTS LIKE SPROCKET, CRANK OR SQUARE TWISTED CRANK, 20" CHORME BANANA PAN SEAT AND A 20"CHROME FLAT TWISTED BANANA SEAT OR A 20" RED BANANA SEAT VELOUR OR A 5BUTTON VELOUR BANANA SEAT, TRIPLE SQUARE TWISTED SEAT POST CLAMP, AND THE LAST IS 20" CUSTOM WHEELS OR 20"72 SPOKE FAN WHEELS SET, 20" 144 SPOKE FAN WHEELS SET, 20" 36 TWISTED WEEL SET... LET ME NOW IF U HAVE SOME PARTS THAT I'M LOOKING FOR!!!!! I GET CAH OR TRADE

I GOT THES FOR SALE ONLY $550 U PAY SHIPPING


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:04 PM~16964599
> *120 + shipping for 16" obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


T
T
T
4pcs fork.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 22 2010, 05:33 PM~16964834
> *pm me a price :biggrin:
> *


25 shipped! ITS NOT CHROME ONLY POLISHED !!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 23 2010, 08:03 AM~16971328
> *HEY WAZZ U PPL ON THE LAYITLOW!!! I'M LOOKING FOR SOME BIKE PARTS LIKE SPROCKET, CRANK OR SQUARE TWISTED CRANK, 20" CHORME BANANA PAN SEAT AND A 20"CHROME FLAT TWISTED BANANA SEAT OR A 20" RED BANANA SEAT VELOUR OR A 5BUTTON VELOUR BANANA SEAT, TRIPLE SQUARE TWISTED SEAT POST CLAMP, AND THE LAST IS 20" CUSTOM WHEELS OR 20"72 SPOKE FAN WHEELS SET, 20" 144 SPOKE FAN WHEELS SET, 20" 36 TWISTED WEEL SET... LET ME NOW IF U HAVE SOME PARTS THAT I'M LOOKING FOR!!!!! I GET CAH OR TRADE
> 
> I GOT THES FOR SALE ONLY $550 U PAY SHIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I CAN GET ALL THOSE CHINA PARTS NEW


----------



## elspock84

Anybody got some old rusty ass horns or any rusty shit laying around.


----------



## 67 hollywood

anybody got any chrome 26 inch fenders and braces for trade or sale if so post some pix


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2010, 08:37 PM~16967901
> *stuff still laying around here that i havent sold......
> 
> 3 twisted fender braces
> 1 extended twisted down crown......
> 
> will take 35 shipped for all of it.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i cant see it good in the pik are the parts gold or chrome


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:04 PM~16964599
> *120 + shipping for 16" obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SOLD*


----------



## 67 hollywood

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 24 2010, 03:19 PM~16988482
> *anybody got any chrome 26 inch fenders and braces for trade or sale if so post some pix
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*1975 SCHWINN STINGRAY THROW OFFERS*


----------



## Clown Confusion

thats a walmarts schwinn repo


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 25 2010, 08:02 AM~16995757
> *thats a walmarts schwinn  repo
> *


wow man can't tell em apart. how can you ? just asking.. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 08:06 AM~16995795
> *wow man can't tell em apart. how can you ? just asking.. :biggrin:
> *


seat post and that lil bar in the back i have the same frame


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 25 2010, 08:08 AM~16995810
> *seat post and that lil bar in the back
> *


oh is it supposed to be curved the lil bar on the back ? and the seat post hows that different. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 08:11 AM~16995832
> *oh is it supposed to be curved the lil bar on the back ? and the seat post hows that different.  :biggrin:
> *


yup and that seat post is a lil fater


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 25 2010, 08:12 AM~16995845
> *yup and that seat post is a lil fater
> *


thanx man now I get it..  .


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 25 2010, 09:02 AM~16995757
> *thats a walmarts schwinn  repo
> *


yeah i knew that shit dont look right. the back where the fender goes aint right.


----------



## elspock84

should look like this. this is my 75 jr frame


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 08:26 AM~16995948
> *should look like this. this is my 75 jr frame
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 hollywood

anybody have any 26 inch fenders


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

anybody has schwinn parts. looking more for accesories.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 25 2010, 11:02 AM~16995757
> *thats a walmarts schwinn  repo
> *


:no: :no: :no: 

the serial # is in the head tube KJxxxxxx
the frame is powdercoated 





and i will never get anything thats not schwinn even if its a repop


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Latino66+Mar 25 2010, 11:11 AM~16995832-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh is it supposed to be curved the lil bar on the back ? and the seat post hows that different.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Clown [email protected] 25 2010, 11:12 AM~16995845
> *yup and that seat post is a lil fater
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE SEAT POST CAME OFF A SCHWINN STING RAY DELUXE
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 11:26 AM~16995948
> *should look like this. this is my 75 jr frame
> 
> 
> *




NOT ALL FRAMES WERE JR STINGRAYS :no:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Mar 25 2010, 01:55 PM~16999121
> *:no:
> THE SEAT POST CAME OFF A SCHWINN STING RAY DELUXE
> NOT ALL FRAMES WERE JR STINGRAYS :no:
> *


shit now I"m confused..lol.. :uh: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Mar 25 2010, 02:55 PM~16999121
> *:no:
> THE SEAT POST CAME OFF A SCHWINN STING RAY DELUXE
> NOT ALL FRAMES WERE JR STINGRAYS :no:
> *


no shit. im just sayin thats what the back of it should look like. its either gonna look like that or like this 










all da schwinns ive had or have never have they had that piece loo like that. 

y dont you post pics of the serial #


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 05:10 PM~16999259
> *no shit. im just sayin thats what the back of it should look like.  its either gonna look like that or  like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all da schwinns ive had or have never have they had that piece loo like that.
> 
> y dont you post pics of the serial #
> *


 i will but i dont want to chip the paint off


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Mar 25 2010, 03:13 PM~16999293
> *i will but i dont want to chip the paint off
> *


still dont look like an orginal

:happysad:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 02:18 PM~16999322
> *still dont look like an orginal
> 
> :happysad:
> *


I have a schwinn bike that looks like that but a girls frame but is like a late 90's maybe but the badge says made in china..  thought was a real schwinn..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 03:22 PM~16999350
> *I have a schwinn bike that looks like that but a girls frame but is like a late 90's maybe but the badge says made in china..    thought was a real schwinn..
> *


hope you didnt pay to much for it. :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 02:24 PM~16999365
> *hope you didnt pay to much for it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: man don't wanna eve wanna think about it.. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: don;'t make me memer anymore por plis... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 05:18 PM~16999322
> *still dont look like an orginal
> 
> :happysad:
> *




its fine just do ur homework homie 













































here's the serial # like i said it starts with KJxxxxxx


----------



## Latino66

:rimshot: :drama: :drama:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 23 2010, 06:03 AM~16971328
> *
> 
> I GOT THES FOR SALE NEW PR: ONLY $500 SHIP LET ME NOW PM ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 03:27 PM~16999398
> *:biggrin:  man don't wanna eve wanna think about it.. :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: don;'t make me memer anymore por plis... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


_*ok so how much did you pay??? 
ok so how much did you pay??? 
ok so how much did you pay???
ok so how much did you pay???
ok so how much did you pay??? *_


----------



## hnicustoms

WOW....I GUESS U GOT 2 KNOW YOUR SCHWINN'S TODAY.........WITH ALL THIS CHINA AND REPO SHIT...... IF I WAS SCHWINN......ID' BE PISSED :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT THAT'S Y THERE COLLECTABLES...


----------



## show-bound

ALL SERIOUS OFFERS WILL BE ENTERTAINED!! 

BEST OFFER
LETS MAKE A DEAL NO TRADES, CASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PAYPAL OR MO COOL! 

RAW .25" STEEL! ALSO GOT A CUSTOM CONTI WHEEL COVER!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 02:18 PM~16999322
> *still dont look like an orginal
> 
> :happysad:
> *


trust.. the bike is original that bar in the back of the frame was welded on for a trike kit because it had the krate brake hump.


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 02:41 PM~16999552
> *ok so how much did you pay???
> ok so how much did you pay???
> ok so how much did you pay???
> ok so how much did you pay???
> ok so how much did you pay???
> *


lmao.. stop it now... :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: paid 80 bucks..lmao.. then come to realise has a schwinn logo sticker in front of the bike instead of the badge.. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: still learnen.... well kinda learned something with that one..lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

$10 FOR ALL 3 PARTS PICTURED!! PICK UP ONLY!!! LOCATED IN FONTANA CALIFORNIA  PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 07:36 PM~17001900
> *lmao.. stop it now... :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: paid 80 bucks..lmao.. then come to realise has a schwinn logo sticker in front of the bike instead of the badge.. :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: still learnen.... well kinda learned something with that one..lol. :biggrin:
> *


So how much for the sticker shipped?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 25 2010, 06:30 PM~17001236
> *trust.. the bike is original that bar in the back of the frame was welded on for a trike kit because it had the krate brake hump.
> *


true never thought bout that.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2010, 10:37 PM~16967901
> *stuff still laying around here that i havent sold......
> 
> 3 twisted fender braces
> 1 extended twisted down crown......
> 
> will take 30 shipped for all of it.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 07:06 PM~17002263
> *So how much for the sticker shipped?
> *


just pay for shipping... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti

400 no wheels.
murals
kandy red
leafing 
striping


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 05:40 PM~17010705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400 no wheels.
> murals
> kandy red
> leafing
> striping
> *


only frame ?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 26 2010, 06:58 PM~17010869
> *only frame ?
> *


whole bike no wheels.


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 06:13 PM~17011499
> *whole bike no wheels.
> *


a whole bike has wheels.. :biggrin: 
a frame and parts than  :dunno: 


j-k good luck on the sale.. might be a bit tooo much with no wheels.. throw some other ones of a walmart bike or something.. :biggrin: this way is a complete bike..


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 04:18 PM~16999322
> *still dont look like an orginal
> 
> :happysad:
> *


original schwinn. Only weird thing is the fender mount.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 09:08 PM~17002283
> *true never thought bout that.
> *


FB was the original owner.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 26 2010, 08:19 PM~17011564
> *a whole bike has wheels.. :biggrin:
> a frame and parts than   :dunno:
> j-k good luck on the sale.. might be a bit tooo much with no wheels.. throw some other ones of a walmart bike or something.. :biggrin:  this way is a complete bike..
> *


 :wow: I know Im trippen when a low baller like me gets low balled.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 06:25 PM~17011618
> *:wow:  I know Im trippen when a low baller like me gets low balled.
> *


yup a bike is no bike whit out wheels just a frame whit parts


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 26 2010, 08:28 PM~17011643
> *yup a bike is no bike whit out wheels just a frame whit parts
> *


cool. Ill hold on to my wheel less bicycle till it sells for 400.


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 06:35 PM~17011697
> *cool. Ill hold on to my wheel less bicycle till it sells for 400.
> *


 :uh: good luck.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 26 2010, 06:37 PM~17011715
> *:uh: good luck.. :biggrin:
> *


X400


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 06:35 PM~17011697
> *cool. Ill hold on to my wheel less bicycle till it sells for 400.
> *


might as well part it out.. how much u want for the forks?


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 26 2010, 06:40 PM~17011754
> *might as well part it out.. how much u want for the forks?
> *


FRAME????


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Latino66+Mar 26 2010, 08:40 PM~17011754-->
> 
> 
> 
> might as well part it out.. how much u want for the forks?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sr.Castro_@Mar 26 2010, 08:43 PM~17011778
> *FRAME????
> *


400 and you get the rest free.


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 06:44 PM~17011791
> *400 and you get the rest free.
> *


even the wheels...lol.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry man kinda bored here...lol..


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 26 2010, 08:46 PM~17011810
> *even the wheels...lol.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sorry man kinda bored here...lol..
> *


add 50 bones and you get the wheels.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 08:54 PM~17011878
> *add 50 bones and you get the wheels.
> *


I'll give you 50 just for the wheels :0


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 06:54 PM~17011878
> *add 50 bones and you get the wheels.
> *


well in that case why not put the whole bike for 450.00 then...lol.. :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

juangotti's mad.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 26 2010, 09:01 PM~17011944
> *well in that case why not put the whole bike for 450.00 then...lol.. :uh:
> *


yezir 450 whole bike.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2010, 09:02 PM~17011955
> *juangotti's mad.
> *


not at all


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 26 2010, 07:01 PM~17011944
> *well in that case why not put the whole bike for 450.00 then...lol.. :uh:
> *


LOL


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 07:02 PM~17011961
> *yezir 450 whole bike.
> *


there ya go glad to help .. Now good luck on selling your BIKE.. and not frame and parts..lol.. serio.. good luck ..


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Latino66+Mar 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17011993-->
> 
> 
> 
> there ya go glad to help .. Now good luck on selling your BIKE.. and not frame and parts..lol.. serio.. good luck ..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually you didnt help I posted that same deal in my local thread. I just got lazy and didnt repost.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 06:42 PM~17010726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400 no wheels.
> add 50 if u want the wheels.
> *



but thanks for the chit chat though


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ANY CLOSE UP PICS OF THE MURALS??


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 26 2010, 10:35 PM~17012775
> *ANY CLOSE UP PICS OF THE MURALS??
> *


yes sir.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...91&hl=dangerous


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

I GOT THES FOR SALE ONLY $450 SHIPPING ANY WERE IT'S A GOOD DILL!!!!


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 05:40 PM~17010705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400 no wheels.
> murals
> kandy red
> leafing
> striping
> *


WHAT SIZE IS IT?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 27 2010, 04:01 PM~17017724
> *WHAT SIZE IS IT?
> *


SOLD! Enjoy your bike bro.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2010, 03:43 PM~17018212
> *SOLD! Enjoy your bike bro.
> *


to who :wow:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 27 2010, 05:52 PM~17018261
> *to who :wow:
> *


tples65


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2010, 03:57 PM~17018297
> *tples65
> *


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2010, 04:57 PM~17018297
> *tples65
> *


THANK YOU BRO!! :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

THAT WAS FAST


----------



## tples65

[quotMALINCOLNSAL,Mar 27 2010, 06:46 PM~17018902]THAT WAS FAST 
[/quote]
BEEN LOOKING FOR ONE. ITS FOR MY BOY HE TURNS 5 MANANA AND HE WILL BE TAKING THE BIKE TO A SHOW.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> [quotMALINCOLNSAL,Mar 27 2010, 06:46 PM~17018902]THAT WAS FAST


BEEN LOOKING FOR ONE. ITS FOR MY BOY HE TURNS 5 MANANA AND HE WILL BE TAKING THE BIKE TO A SHOW. 
[/quote]


----------



## west_13

GOT THESE HANDLE BARS AND FORK'S FOR SALE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2010, 05:57 PM~17018297
> *tples65
> *


flipping funds to get that ride finished!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*SELLIN THIS FOR A HOMIE HE WANTS 370 SHIPPED FOR BOTH OBO OR 180 EACH SHIPPED * 
THIS IS A CHINA FRAME 












































THIS IS THE SCHWINN


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 02:49 AM~17021670
> *flipping funds to get that ride finished!
> *


Dedication! Im gonna miss that bike but it will be well worth it.


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2010, 07:28 AM~17022136
> *Dedication! Im gonna miss that bike but it will be well worth it.
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 27 2010, 11:46 PM~17021427
> *GOT THESE HANDLE BARS AND FORK'S FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm a price or how much u asking 4 it?


----------



## hnicustoms

...........i got this seat for sale if any one's intrested ???u can make offers....... :wow: theres a little tear in the 2 sides...but the sissy bar blocks it so perfectly..  u can never see it.....


----------



## hnicustoms

...........GOT THIS TO....THRO SOME OFFERS...    IF INTERSTED


----------



## hnicustoms

.................I GOT AN O.G. CONVERSION KIT......SCHWINN  ....IT'S OFF MY ALL ORIGINAL 1967 HOLLYWOOD....$80.00 U PAY SHIPPING..............NOTE: THERE'S ONE BAR...NEW ONE'S HAVE 2 BAR'S TO BULT UR LOVE SEAT OR BOX...THAT'S HOW U KNOW IT'S O.G.  THE NEW ONE'S WERE REPO'S OF THE SCHWINNS I GUESS :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

............GOT THIS TO.......IF INTERESTED MAKE OFFERS...FOR SALE....


----------



## hnicustoms

...........


----------



## hnicustoms

.............O.G. HEAD LIGHT...FOR SALE..    $20.00....U PAY SHIPPING...OR OFFERS..


----------



## hnicustoms

.......GOT THIS FOR SALE TO.... :biggrin: 67'HOLLYWOOD...AND LIL'TIGER...YEAR?U CAN MAKE OFFERS...   IF INTRESTED


----------



## hnicustoms

........67'HOLLYWOOD SPROCKET UP FOR GRABS...   U CAN MAKE OFFERS...IF INTRESTED..


----------



## hnicustoms

.......FOR SALE...OR OFFERS...  THESE PEDALS WOULD BE SICK IF U TOOK THE BLACK RUBBER PIECES OUT ...AN STUCK SOM TWIST'S IN THERE ..AN RE-PLATED THEM :wow: WITH THE SCHWINN EMBLEMS :wow: :wow: :wow: I JUS DONT HAVE THE TIME FOR THEM WRITE NOW..  :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms

......GOT THIS TO....OFF MY 67'HOLLYWOOD..... :wow: WITH POST.... :wow:   OFFERS OR FOR SALE...IF INTRESTED..


----------



## 67 hollywood

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 10:01 AM~17023171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............GOT THIS  TO.......IF INTERESTED MAKE OFFERS...FOR SALE....
> *


any trade for all this stuff pm me if so


----------



## hnicustoms

.....GOT THESE O.G.'S UP FOR GRABS TO :wow:  OFFERS....


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 27 2010, 11:46 PM~17021427
> *GOT THESE HANDLE BARS AND FORK'S FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

..........GOT THESE TO...... :biggrin: :biggrin: ONE IS 67'HOLLY WOOD...


----------



## hnicustoms

...............FOR SALE....BRAND NEW ....NEVER ON A BIKE :wow: :wow: :wow:  RARE........THAY STOPPED MAKING THEM :wow:


----------



## 67 hollywood

i like those even better


----------



## 67 hollywood

anybody want a 









make an offer pm me

it now has a twisted sterring wheel chrome fenders twisted goose kneck twisted pedals and also has a set of twisted spoked wheels extra


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 28 2010, 01:33 PM~17023837
> *i like those even better
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 28 2010, 01:52 PM~17023976
> *anybody want a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make an offer pm me
> 
> it now has a twisted sterring wheel chrome fenders twisted goose kneck twisted pedals and also has a set of twisted spoked wheels extra
> *


GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE HOMIE....    I DONT HAVE NO T.V.'S.....BUT CAN U POST A CLOSE UP OF THE BODY-COUNTS   ARE THE SPOKE...HUB...DISH...NIPPLES..ALL PAINTED...???? :wow: AND WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE TWISTED SPOKE'S TO.. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 67 hollywood

naw bro the hub spokes and lip are painted and the nipples are chromed ill get some pix of the twisted wheels too!


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 28 2010, 02:07 PM~17024071
> *naw bro the hub spokes and lip are painted and the nipples are chromed ill get some pix of the twisted wheels too!
> *


NICE........ :biggrin:   :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 12:11 PM~17023237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............O.G. HEAD LIGHT...FOR SALE..      $20.00....U PAY SHIPPING...OR OFFERS..
> *


SOLD...........SOLD...............SOLD............THANX GUY'S.....WHO EVER DIDNT GET IT.....I WILL LOOK FOR MORE.... :wow:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 02:03 PM~17024044
> *GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE HOMIE....      I DONT HAVE NO T.V.'S.....BUT CAN U POST A CLOSE UP OF THE BODY-COUNTS    ARE THE SPOKE...HUB...DISH...NIPPLES..ALL PAINTED...???? :wow: AND WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE TWISTED SPOKE'S TO.. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


be careful dealing with doug. thats what he took that one dude for....


----------



## UpInSmoke619

I'm looking to buy a set of O.G. bent forks to fit a 20" or 16" bike. If anyone has a set there willing to sell let me know. Send me a pm. I got the money in hand.


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 09:45 AM~17023036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........GOT THIS TO....THRO SOME OFFERS...      IF INTERSTED
> *


how ya doing this here look kinda faded... is it just the pic or?? pm me a price..


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 28 2010, 04:26 PM~17024908
> *how ya doing this here look kinda faded... is it just the pic or?? pm me a price..
> *


NA....JUST PIC :uh: :biggrin:  BUT ILL TAKE OFFERS....REAL CHEEP


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2010, 04:19 PM~17024860
> *be careful dealing with doug. thats what he took that one dude for....
> *


 :0 :0 I DONT KNOW.......... :wow: PLEASE RE-FRESH ME :wow: DAMMM THAT SUCKS.... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 28 2010, 04:21 PM~17024868
> *I'm looking to buy a set of O.G. bent forks to fit a 20" or 16" bike. If anyone has a set there willing to sell let me know. Send me a pm. I got the money in hand.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: THAT WOULD BE KOOL........ :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 02:37 PM~17024972
> *:0  :0 I DONT KNOW.......... :wow: PLEASE RE-FRESH ME :wow: DAMMM THAT SUCKS.... :wow:
> *


there was this guy here you can find him under feedback 68chevy was taken everyone's trade and burnen couple people .. carefull when you make a trade, not everyone is legit.  get some feedback before you send some parts out.


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 28 2010, 02:41 PM~17024995
> *there was this guy here you can find him under feedback 68chevy was taken everyone's trade and burnen couple people .. carefull when you make a trade, not everyone is legit.   get some feedback before you send some parts out.
> *


check this link out.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7167&hl=68chevy


----------



## lesstime

convert pump works good


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 28 2010, 04:50 PM~17025037
> *check this link out.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7167&hl=68chevy
> 
> *


WOW.......CUZ :wow: :wow: :wow: YUP...WELL U SEE ...ME I WONT SEND THE ITEM UN TILL MONEY ORDER IS IN MY HAND...THEN I GET CASH...AND SEND OUT THE ITEM.......THAY GOTTA TRUST ME..I GOT MY WHOLE FAMILY ON HEAR..AND SO MUCH SHIT...THAY GOTTA TRUST ME  IF NOT...IT'S NOT A DEAL... A PERSON WITH MORE CASH..AND THINGS TO SHOW ..UR MORE LIKELY TO TRUST  ....IF IT'S A TRADE...THAY HAVE TO SEND THE ITEM FIRST.....LIKE A MONEY ORDER..THEN I SEND IT OUT....  IF NOT THE ITEM WILL BE SOLD RE-GARDLESS   NOT HUNGRY OVER HEAR.... :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 03:45 PM~17025389
> *WOW.......CUZ :wow:  :wow:  :wow: YUP...WELL U SEE ...ME I WONT SEND THE ITEM UN TILL MONEY ORDER IS IN MY HAND...THEN I GET CASH...AND SEND OUT THE ITEM.......THAY GOTTA TRUST ME..I GOT MY WHOLE FAMILY ON HEAR..AND SO MUCH SHIT...THAY GOTTA TRUST ME  IF NOT...IT'S NOT A DEAL... A PERSON WITH MORE CASH..AND THINGS TO SHOW ..UR MORE LIKELY TO TRUST  ....IF IT'S A TRADE...THAY HAVE TO SEND THE ITEM FIRST.....LIKE A MONEY ORDER..THEN I SEND IT OUT....  IF NOT THE ITEM WILL BE SOLD RE-GARDLESS    NOT HUNGRY OVER HEAR.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

:yes: :420:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 05:45 PM~17025389
> *WOW.......CUZ :wow:  :wow:  :wow: YUP...WELL U SEE ...ME I WONT SEND THE ITEM UN TILL MONEY ORDER IS IN MY HAND...THEN I GET CASH...AND SEND OUT THE ITEM.......THAY GOTTA TRUST ME..I GOT MY WHOLE FAMILY ON HEAR..AND SO MUCH SHIT...THAY GOTTA TRUST ME  IF NOT...IT'S NOT A DEAL... A PERSON WITH MORE CASH..AND THINGS TO SHOW ..UR MORE LIKELY TO TRUST  ....IF IT'S A TRADE...THAY HAVE TO SEND THE ITEM FIRST.....LIKE A MONEY ORDER..THEN I SEND IT OUT....  IF NOT THE ITEM WILL BE SOLD RE-GARDLESS    NOT HUNGRY OVER HEAR.... :biggrin:
> *


hell ya brother, aye and if anyone doubts hnicustoms I vouch for him  made a deal with him and he a stand up dude :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 02:24 PM~17025257
> *convert pump works good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much?


----------



## lesstime

oh sorry offers or trades


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 03:31 PM~17025704
> *oh sorry offers or trades
> *


You don't have a price in mind?


----------



## lesstime

idk???35 +shipping???


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 04:36 PM~17025746
> *idk???35 +shipping???
> *


 koo price good luck.. i bought one a while back and paid 50.00 bucks.. but was new..of a homie..


----------



## lesstime

willing to take trades on new heade set+$ ,tear drop mirrors(2)left and right chrome,two bar pixie 16 frame, what else yall got


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 03:36 PM~17025746
> *idk???35 +shipping???
> *


It works good?


----------



## lesstime

yes it works good it was in a mustang about 2 months ago when we parted out the car


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 03:48 PM~17025838
> *willing to take trades on new heade set+$ ,tear drop mirrors(2)left and right chrome,two bar pixie 16 frame, what else yall got
> *


I don't have any of that, I got a og 12" radio flyer but I mite keep it?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 28 2010, 04:59 PM~17025923
> *I don't have any of that, I got a og 12" radio flyer but I mite keep it?
> *


i chould use that


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ANY SCHWINN SEAT POST??


----------



## lesstime

speaking of 12 inch i need a rear fender for a 12 inch dont need to be in good shape or anything


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 04:02 PM~17025947
> *i chould use that
> *


I mite keep it tho, find out how much is shipping cause I'll just pay you for it, you got paypal?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 04:05 PM~17025965
> *speaking of 12 inch i need a rear fender for a 12 inch dont need to be in good shape or anything
> *


I got the fenders for the radio flyer! I don't need those!


----------



## lesstime

it should fit in a flat rate box so what ever they cost the medium one
and yes


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 28 2010, 05:08 PM~17025981
> *I got the fenders for the radio flyer! I don't need those!
> *


 i need


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 04:08 PM~17025982
> *it should fit in a flat rate box so what ever they cost  the medium one
> and yes
> *


Oh yeah I seen those flat rate boxes, you wanna trade for the fenders they are in good shape I never even took them out of the box!


----------



## lesstime

can you do shipping on both ???


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 04:13 PM~17026027
> *can you do shipping on both ???
> *


Yeah!


----------



## lesstime

ok how you want to do this can i see some pics then ?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 04:22 PM~17026111
> *ok how you want to do this can i see some pics  then ?
> *


Yeah I'm not home rite now but I'll send pics when I get home.


----------



## lesstime

sounds good


----------



## lesstime

PENDING SPROCKET MAGAZINE


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 03:24 PM~17025257
> *convert pump works good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 28 2010, 06:18 PM~17025615
> *hell ya brother, aye and if anyone doubts hnicustoms I vouch for him    made a deal with him and he a stand up dude :thumbsup:
> *


THANX ALOT HOMIE......    AN VICE A VERSA :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

:wow:


> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 28 2010, 07:02 PM~17025950
> *ANY SCHWINN SEAT POST??
> *


YA I GOT ONE............


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 27 2010, 11:46 PM~17021427
> *GOT THESE HANDLE BARS AND FORK'S FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Mar 28 2010, 08:13 AM~17022005
> *PRICES ARE OBO  </span>*


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 12:14 PM~17023271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......GOT THIS FOR SALE TO.... :biggrin: 67'HOLLYWOOD...AND LIL'TIGER...YEAR?U CAN MAKE OFFERS...    IF INTRESTED
> *


THE LIL'TIGER'S ................SOLD................SOLD.....................


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 09:14 PM~17027108
> *THE LIL'TIGER'S ................SOLD................SOLD.....................
> *


cool, cool ttt for big pimpin'


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 28 2010, 09:35 PM~17027366
> *cool, cool ttt for big pimpin'
> *


    TTT GOOD LOOKIN....    :biggrin:  GOT MORE TO COME :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Mar 28 2010, 09:02 PM~17027002
> *PRICES ARE OBO
> *


NICE ASSS PROJECTS.. :wow:  GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 6 2010, 12:56 PM~16813729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got these 4 sale
> *


what you looking for on this monster????


----------



## hnicustoms

:wow: LOOKS NICE......GOOD PROJECT


----------



## lesstime

been wanting one for some time got wheels already a long with forks seat


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 28 2010, 12:46 AM~17021427
> *GOT THESE HANDLE BARS AND FORK'S FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE STEERING WHEEL WIT IT ALSO


----------



## lesstime

> what about this one ???


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2010, 08:38 AM~17032073
> *WHAT ABOUT THE STEERING WHEEL WIT IT ALSO
> *


i just got the handle bars and forks


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 29 2010, 09:51 AM~17032208
> *i just got the handle bars and forks
> *


thought u didnt have any forks and handle bars to trade :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2010, 10:11 AM~17032358
> *thought u didnt have any forks and handle bars to trade  :uh:
> *


NOPE HE CLEARLY SAID HANDLEBARS AND FORKS FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 29 2010, 10:27 AM~17032532
> *NOPE HE CLEARLY SAID HANDLEBARS AND FORKS FOR SALE  :biggrin:
> *


umm no chet :uh:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2010, 09:11 AM~17032358
> *thought u didnt have any forks and handle bars to trade  :uh:
> *


that's wen i needed them but dont
need them no more getting faced parts


----------



## west_13

WILL TAKE TRADES


----------



## lesstime

price change :biggrin: 








dont have the sissy bar and seat 25 bucks







20 bucks this does not have th rear wheel







30 bucks this one is fram and chain guard only stingray style boys







dont have the sissy bar and seat 
















here is a fun one for some one 10 bucks








here is one started for a 3wheeler 15 buck















15bucks








40 bucks
buyer pays shipping there is a local swapmeet this weekend get them before they are gone best offers do apply
[/quote]


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2010, 08:35 AM~17032047
> *been wanting one for some time got wheels already a long with forks seat
> *


what size wheels? Clown confusion has some 72 spoke 16" rims.


----------



## lesstime

??? what ???


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 29 2010, 05:08 PM~17035320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL TAKE TRADES
> *


 :0 that looks familiar


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 06:59 PM~17037590
> *:0 that looks familiar
> *


yup ur frame..im selling the fork's and handle bars


----------



## 67 hollywood

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=533970


----------



## lesstime

chrome 3wheeler frame pending 
need 30 bucks asap help a kid out ???


----------



## elspock84

pixie chainguards 30 bucks for both shipped. the yellow one the bracket rivet is loose just needs new rivet or tack weld


----------



## lesstime

> price change :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont have the sissy bar and seat 25 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 bucks this does not have th rear wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 bucks this one is fram and chain guard only stingray style boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont have the sissy bar and seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a fun one for some one 10 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is one started for a 3wheeler 15 buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 bucks
> buyer pays shipping there is a local swapmeet this weekend get them before they are gone best offers do apply


[/quote]chain steering wheel sold


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 03:24 PM~17025257
> *convert pump works good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2010, 08:41 PM~17039786
> *sold
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 29 2010, 09:03 PM~17037634
> *yup ur frame..im selling the fork's and handle bars
> *


i knew that looked familiar :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 10:23 PM~17040383
> *i knew that looked familiar :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*ANY OFFERS ON THE FRAMES * </span>


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 27 2010, 11:46 PM~17021427
> *GOT THESE HANDLE BARS AND FORK'S FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 29 2010, 03:08 PM~17035320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL TAKE TRADES
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE'S HOMIE'S..............THERE'S SOME GOOD SHIT UP HEAR :0 :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 30 2010, 11:37 AM~17044487
> *GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE'S HOMIE'S..............THERE'S SOME GOOD SHIT UP HEAR :0  :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 04:24 PM~17025257
> *convert pump works good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*got two of these for sale??? anybody?*


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2010, 03:02 PM~17045583
> *got two of these for sale??? anybody?
> *


any other stuff for sale ?


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 09:59 PM~17029390
> *what you looking for on this monster????
> *











70- shipped


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

I GOT THES FOR SALE ONLY $420 SHIPPING ANY WERE IT'S A GOOD DILL!!!! or trade for that u get!!!!!





















































[/quote]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2010, 02:02 PM~17045583
> *got two of these for sale??? anybody?
> *



how much


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2010, 02:02 PM~17045583
> *got two of these for sale??? anybody?
> *


what is that used for?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Mar 31 2010, 11:15 AM~17055250
> *what is that used for?
> *



its a hydrolic pumps for the cyclinders for the bikes.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2010, 10:05 AM~17055175
> *how much
> *


X2


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill take pic of the pumps today


----------



## 67 hollywood

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 28 2010, 11:52 AM~17023976
> *anybody want a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make an offer pm me
> 
> it now has a twisted sterring wheel chrome fenders twisted goose kneck twisted pedals and also has a set of twisted spoked wheels extra
> *


maybe sold today i have two buyers lookin first come first serve


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 31 2010, 10:40 AM~17055430
> *ill take pic of the pumps today
> *


How much do you want for them?


----------



## 90towncar

anybody have some new or used 24" 144 spokes?


----------



## lesstime




----------



## hnicustoms

.......FOR SALE....   PM IF INTRESTED


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 03:24 PM~17025257
> *convert pump works good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is that used for in a car?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2010, 12:50 PM~17056003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you still have any of these or are they pending or sold?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Mar 31 2010, 07:59 PM~17061375
> *what is that used for in a car?
> *


It's a motor for a mustang convertabile top, but can be used for hydraulics on a bike!


----------



## 19stratus97

> *anybody have some new or used 24" 144 spokes? *


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 31 2010, 09:21 PM~17061675
> *It's a motor for a mustang convertabile top, but can be used for hydraulics on a bike!
> *


ohh cool thanks homie


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Mar 31 2010, 08:27 PM~17061749
> *ohh cool thanks  homie
> *


Yup!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE 20 INCH GIRLS FRAME.


----------



## elspock84

pixie for sale 60$ plus shipping da chainguard should be sprayed this weekend been to cold to spray but it will also be sprayed. shipping should be about 15 to 17 bucks.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 31 2010, 09:03 PM~17061421
> *you still have any of these or are they pending or sold?
> *


ok here is a updat on what i have
boys green 20''
girls green?blue 24/6''
girls pink schwinn 18''

here we have pending 
wheels and 12''
chrome bondo frame20''
red boy/girl bike 16''

here we have sold and are shipped 
chain wheel gone 
convert pump gone

best offer might be taken pm me what you think


----------



## west_13

TRADES OR CASH THROW OFFERS..


----------



## regalman806

> I GOT THES FOR SALE ONLY $420 SHIPPING ANY WERE IT'S A GOOD DILL!!!! or trade for that u get!!!!!


[/quote]


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2010, 10:57 PM~17062159
> *pixie for sale 60$ plus shipping da chainguard should be sprayed this weekend been to cold to spray but it will also be sprayed.  shipping should be about 15 to 17 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*sale pending!!! :biggrin: *_


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> I GOT THES FOR SALE ONLY $400 SHIPPING ANY WERE IT'S A GOOD DILL!!!! or trade for that u get!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no whan???? :wow:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2010, 09:57 PM~17062159
> *pixie for sale 60$ plus shipping da chainguard should be sprayed this weekend been to cold to spray but it will also be sprayed.  shipping should be about 15 to 17 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thought was sold couple weeks ago ?? :wow: was waiten fer you let me know if deal whent through or not. let me know then .


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

X2 I THOUGHT SPOOKY HAD SOLD IT. LOOKS NICE JOTO.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 1 2010, 04:02 PM~17068070
> *X2 I THOUGHT SPOOKY HAD SOLD IT. LOOKS NICE JOTO.
> *


vete pa la verga *******!! it was a sale pending. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CHUPAPA TE VA PEGAR POR ANDAR HABLANDO ASI WEY :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 1 2010, 04:50 PM~17068433
> *CHUPAPA TE VA PEGAR POR ANDAR HABLANDO ASI WEY :biggrin:
> *


Y chumama?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

any twisted pedals for sale ?


----------



## lesstime

ok here is a updat on what i have
boys green 20''
girls green?blue 24/6''
girls pink schwinn 18''

here we have pending 
wheels and 12''
chrome bondo frame20''
red boy/girl bike 16''

here we have sold and are shipped 
chain wheel gone 
convert pump gone

best offer might be taken pm me what you think


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 1 2010, 08:08 PM~17070175
> *any twisted pedals for sale ?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=534514


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 1 2010, 06:08 PM~17070175
> *any twisted pedals for sale ?
> *


heres some bad ass parts made by mannys!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=534514


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ME ME ME ME ME :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 1 2010, 07:27 PM~17071088
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=534514
> *


lol you beat me to it lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE 20 INCH GIRLS FRAME.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866+Apr 1 2010, 08:27 PM~17071088-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=534514
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 1 2010, 08:27 PM~17071099
> *heres some bad ass parts made by mannys!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=534514
> *


they wernt gonna be for me this time fellas. though i do have some goodies up my sleeves for my bikes. the pedals wer for broken wings.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 1 2010, 09:28 PM~17071107
> *lol you beat me to it lol
> *


lol no big deal


----------



## viejitocencoast

light 20- +shiping , crown , 20-+ shiping obo


----------



## lesstime

swap meet in one day 
ok here is a updat on what i have
boys green 20''
girls green?blue 24/6''
girls pink schwinn 18''

here we have pending 
wheels and 12''
chrome bondo frame20''
red boy/girl bike 16''

here we have sold and are shipped 
chain wheel gone 
convert pump gone

best offer might be taken pm me what you think


----------



## lesstime

penders let me know whats up there is others in line be for the swapmeet thanks


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 2 2010, 10:06 AM~17075852
> *swap meet in one day
> ok here is a updat on what i have
> boys green 20''
> girls green?blue 24/6''
> girls pink schwinn 18''
> 
> here we have pending
> wheels and 12''
> chrome bondo frame20''
> 
> 
> here we have sold and are shipped
> chain wheel gone
> convert pump gone
> red boy/girl bike 16'' pending shipping
> best offer might be taken pm me what you think
> *


----------



## show-bound

EBAY ITEMS!

http://shop.ebay.com/showbound78/m.html?_n...=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## schwinn1966

Vintage Girls Frame 4 Sale $40 Price is for Frame, Headset cups & Bottom Cups

Pictured with 16" Front fork.

Fits 16" & 20" wheels



















:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 2 2010, 05:23 PM~17079551
> *Vintage Girls Frame 4 Sale  $40 Price is for Frame, Headset cups & Bottom Cups
> 
> Pictured with 16" Front fork.
> 
> Fits 16" & 20" wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WATS UP WITH THOSE
RIMS THEY FOR SALE TO..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

seat still for sale........90 shipped.............red,blue and yellow piping and cut in mirrors.......ready to mount up to your bike.........


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 2 2010, 10:20 PM~17081818
> *WATS UP WITH THOSE
> RIMS THEY FOR SALE TO..
> *


i'm not done with them yet. :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 2 2010, 11:57 PM~17082958
> *i'm not done with them yet.  :biggrin:
> *


will they be 4sale
wen u done with them..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

THIS IS WHAT I GOT DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST PICS SO SEND ME UR EMAIL AND I CAN SEND PICS.

TWISTED HANDLEBARS WITH BIRD CAGE 60$
20 IN CHINA FRAME WITH PINSTRIPIN 50$
3 FENDERS WITH PINSTRIPING 30$
GOLD PLATED HEADLIGHT 10$
GOLD PLATED MIRRORS 20$
GOLD PLATED SPROCKET 20$
TURNTABLE ORANGE BISCUIT TUCK 250$


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 3 2010, 04:55 PM~17087016
> *THIS IS WHAT I GOT DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST PICS SO SEND ME UR EMAIL AND I CAN SEND PICS.
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS WITH BIRD CAGE 60$
> 20 IN CHINA FRAME WITH PINSTRIPIN 50$
> 3 FENDERS WITH PINSTRIPING 30$
> GOLD PLATED HEADLIGHT 10$
> GOLD PLATED MIRRORS 20$
> GOLD PLATED SPROCKET 20$
> TURNTABLE ORANGE BISCUIT TUCK 250$
> *


pm sent.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 3 2010, 02:31 AM~17083380
> *will they be 4sale
> wen u done with them..
> *


maybe... haven't decided yet :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 3 2010, 05:55 PM~17087016
> *THIS IS WHAT I GOT DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST PICS SO SEND ME UR EMAIL AND I CAN SEND PICS.
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS WITH BIRD CAGE 60$
> 20 IN CHINA FRAME WITH PINSTRIPIN 50$
> 3 FENDERS WITH PINSTRIPING 30$
> GOLD PLATED HEADLIGHT 10$
> GOLD PLATED MIRRORS 20$
> GOLD PLATED SPROCKET 20$
> TURNTABLE ORANGE BISCUIT TUCK 250$
> *


You get paypal yet? Cause I'm intrested in da light


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

LOL NOT YET. PERO TE LA APUESTO EN EL CLASICO. YO LE VOY A LAS CHIVAS.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Alright homies, I got some new stuff for sale. 
PedaL ScraperZ Fiber Optic Neon Upgrades:
-Each light string has its own battery pack and operation switch.
-Each takes 1 AA battery and has three operation modes: constant on, strobe and off.
-They are available in blue, green and pink only.
-Each string light is approximately 44 inches.
-Easy to bend, fold, shape, mold or hide anywhere.
-Ultra thin double sided sticky tape is included with each light string.
-Peel the tape and stick virtually anywhere for a great glow.
-Perfect addition for your bike, trike or pedal car.
If interested email me at [email protected] or pm me.
If I'm not online email me, because my pm in-box gets full quick.

Pictured below is my daughters r.c. car and "KaotiK" in blue neons
tomorrow I will try to post more pictures using the pink neons on the "Sweethearts" bike and the green neons on "Child's Play"

enjoy!!!!!!!!!!




































This has its own topic people for questions comments etc, just wanted to post it here also for who ever looks in here that might be interested


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

just posted a shit load more pictures of the fiber optics on that topic people just fyi :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast

SOLD


----------



## syked1

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 buyer pays shipping 

Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 3 2010, 07:05 PM~17087349
> *LOL NOT YET. PERO TE LA APUESTO EN EL CLASICO. YO LE VOY A LAS CHIVAS.
> *


Yo tambien guey!


----------



## schwinn1966

Schwinn frame for sale FRAME ONLY

$60 Shipped


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 4 2010, 03:47 PM~17093933
> *Schwinn frame for sale  FRAME ONLY
> 
> $60 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that a reproduction?


----------



## LowChevyBoy

June,1977 26" Schwinn Paper Boy.Fender mount on frame is missing








:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 4 2010, 06:16 PM~17094854
> *Is that a reproduction?
> *


yes


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 08:32 PM~17088410
> *Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding
> 
> All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN
> 
> Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts
> 
> Bike Parts:
> 
> 1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
> 1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85
> 1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
> 1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
> 2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
> 1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
> 1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
> 4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $ 90 for 5x
> 2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
> 2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
> 2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
> 4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
> 2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240
> 2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
> 1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140
> 
> Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 buyer pays shipping
> 
> Forks
> Sissybar
> Knock-Offs
> Crown
> steering wheel
> pedals
> fender braces
> Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount
> 
> Shipping: $ to be paid by client
> 
> I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.
> *


the parts for 600 is it cromed or raw?


----------



## syked1

RAW not too intricate parts no double layers

for example i have this set of designs ready to go










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## lesstime

best offer remember you pay shipping








dont have the sissy bar and seat 25 bucks







20 bucks this does not have th rear wheel








dont have the sissy bar and seat 









here is a fun one for some one 10 bucks
















40 bucks


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

WTB: Lil Tiger crank and sprocket either show chrome or a nice OG finish. PM me if anyone has one for sale with the price shipped thanks


----------



## west_13

any body got 12'' white walls that
they want to get rid of if so hit me up

thank's david


----------



## schwinn1966

1972 Disc Krate For Sale

$600 Shipped
:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

:wow: :biggrin: nice


> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 5 2010, 03:48 PM~17103336
> *1972 Disc Krate For Sale
> 
> $600 Shipped
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 4 2010, 10:57 PM~17097879
> *best offer remember you pay shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont have the sissy bar and seat 25 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 bucks this does not have th rear wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont have the sissy bar and seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a fun one for some one 10 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 bucks
> *


send me your offers


----------



## Patróns Car Club

have 2 20 inch girls frames the blue one is a 61 and the black one is a 66 best offer plus shipping


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Apr 6 2010, 01:33 PM~17113137
> *have 2 girls frames the blue one is a 61 and the black one is a 66 best offer plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 5 2010, 10:29 AM~17100465
> *any body got 12'' white walls that
> they want to get rid of if so hit me up
> 
> thank's david
> *


new or used?


----------



## Esoteric

100+shipping, comes with pro hopper brackets


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 6 2010, 08:30 PM~17117724
> *new or used?
> *


NEW


----------



## chris2low

i have a drop crown 
and a twisted knock off 

10$ each /.. let me know


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 6 2010, 08:36 PM~17117782
> *100+shipping, comes with pro hopper brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 VERY NICE. PICS OF THE BRACKET PLEASE


----------



## D Twist

*anyone have a set of 20" 72 spoke fan wheels for sale?
looking for used not rechromed or engraved just stock.*


----------



## 90towncar

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Mar 31 2010, 10:23 PM~17061703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you looking to get for them?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

still for sale..........90 shipped............paypal ready

red,blue and yellow piping with cut in mirrors........ready to mount up.........


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 5 2010, 02:48 PM~17103336
> *1972 Disc Krate For Sale
> 
> $600 Shipped
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Reminds me of "field of dreams" for some reason!


----------



## elspock84

im gonna try to sell this frame here first before i put it up on ebay. im looking to get 150 shipped. 

1973 schwinn stingray jr frame w chainguard. i had da frame media blasted so theres no rust or old paint under. da base is a mix of colors i had layin around. covered in gold flake than added 4 coats of candy root beer.


----------



## JuicyJ

$199 per, OBO + shipping!!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 5 2010, 04:48 PM~17103336
> *1972 Disc Krate For Sale
> 
> $600 Shipped
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*SOLD!*
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

12" 
$50 








:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

still for sale is this steering from the Raffle Drop 'Em had a bit ago

for sale $50 shipped inside the USA - would like to dump it ASAP to make myself my own parts


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 8 2010, 08:34 PM~17139427
> *$199 per, OBO + shipping!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*$100*


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2010, 04:34 AM~17142547
> *still for sale is this steering from the Raffle Drop 'Em had a bit ago
> 
> for sale $50 shipped inside the USA - would like to dump it ASAP to make myself my own parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$50 BUCKS THRU PAYPAL OR WHERE ?????????


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 9 2010, 09:52 AM~17143001
> *$50 BUCKS THRU PAYPAL OR WHERE ?????????
> *


Yes sir i gfot paypal PM me


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 9 2010, 07:21 AM~17142830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how much


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2010, 04:34 AM~17142547
> *still for sale is this steering from the Raffle Drop 'Em had a bit ago
> 
> for sale $50 shipped inside the USA - would like to dump it ASAP to make myself my own parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SSSSSSSSOLD :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yes sir my steering SOLD


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

I GOT THES FOR SALE ONLY $360 SHIPPING ANY WERE IT'S A GOOD DILL!!!! or trade for that u get!!!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2010, 10:05 AM~17144142
> *yes sir steering SOLD pending receiving paypal payment
> *


PAYMENT SENT


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 8 2010, 08:19 PM~17139202
> *im gonna try to sell this frame here first before i put it up on ebay. im looking to get 150 shipped.
> 
> 1973 schwinn stingray jr frame w chainguard. i had da frame media blasted so theres no rust or old paint under. da base is a mix of colors i had layin around. covered in gold flake than added 4 coats of candy root beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got alot of stuff back there , wat else is 4sale


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 8 2010, 08:34 PM~17139427
> *$199 per, OBO + shipping!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO PAYS SHIPPING? ME OR YOU IF I MAY ASK


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 9 2010, 12:15 PM~17144628
> *got alot of stuff back there , wat else is 4sale
> *


What u lookin for?


----------



## lesstime

WANTED NEED ASAP USED IS BEST 
two pixie seat clamps
two pixie seat post 
one 16'' sprocket,crank with all hardware
one set 16''pixie fenders
one set 16 fenders


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2010, 08:00 AM~17142751
> *$100
> *


no way


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 10 2010, 10:24 AM~17152254
> *WANTED NEED ASAP USED IS BEST
> two pixie seat clamps
> two pixie seat post
> one 16'' sprocket,crank with all hardware
> one set 16''pixie fenders
> one set 16 fenders
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 10 2010, 04:39 PM~17154320
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## lesstime

WANTED NEED ASAP USED IS BEST 
two pixie seat clamps
two pixie seat post 
one 16'' sprocket,crank with all hardware
one set 16''pixie fenders
one set 16 fenders


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 9 2010, 10:35 AM~17144316
> *my set of forks and sissy bar for sale 275 cash only no trades  sorry just bussniess
> *


----------



## lesstime

2 Members: lesstime, Patróns Car Club :wave:


----------



## Patróns Car Club

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 10 2010, 08:49 PM~17156220
> *2 Members: lesstime, Patróns Car Club :wave:
> *


sent the pic


----------



## lesstime

cool let work some thing out pmed back thanks


----------



## lesstime

WANTED NEED ASAP USED IS BEST 
one 16'' sprocket,crank with all hardware
one set 16 fenders


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 10 2010, 11:53 PM~17157331
> *WANTED NEED ASAP USED IS BEST
> one 16'' sprocket,crank with all hardware
> one set 16 fenders
> *


what shape ya want em?


----------



## lesstime

beat used ok any of the above i really only need rear but chould use both picss and price ??


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 6 2010, 09:36 PM~17117782
> *100+shipping, comes with pro hopper brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u still have them let me know


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2010, 12:10 AM~17157438
> *beat used ok any of the above i really only need rear but chould use both picss and price ??
> *


koo I got a set..decent shape.. hows 10.00 bucks plus shippng.. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 11 2010, 12:25 AM~17157545
> *koo I got a set..decent shape.. hows 10.00 bucks plus shippng.. :biggrin:
> *


nice but to nice to paint over


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 10 2010, 11:53 PM~17157331
> *WANTED NEED ASAP USED IS BEST  cheaper the better
> one 16'' sprocket,crank with all hardware
> one set 16 fenders
> *


morning every one TTT


----------



## lesstime

i got a disk brake with caliper for sale pic tonight if not sooner 30 obo


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2010, 12:30 PM~17160060
> *i got a disk brake with caliper for sale pic tonight if not sooner  30 obo
> *


trade ya fer them fenders shipped


----------



## lesstime

you pay for shipping both way????


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2010, 12:47 PM~17160133
> *you pay for shipping both way????
> *


 :wow: was thinking yer pay your way I pays mines...


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 11 2010, 12:52 PM~17160157
> *:wow:  was thinking yer pay your way I pays mines...
> *


will them fit any sise rim? :biggrin: pm some pcis..


----------



## lesstime

:nono:


----------



## D Twist

*Clamp - $30
Seatpost - $50
*shipping extra* 
**raw steel not plated** *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 11 2010, 12:53 PM~17160164
> *will them fit any sise rim? :biggrin: pm some pcis..
> *


the disk is 5.50 inch od they will lok best on a 12 or 16 inch cam is in car and wife is out for the day when she gets back pics will be up


----------



## lesstime

30 bucks obo 


















this one is 6.50 inch od on a 12 inch wheel


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED THE BIKE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS. LET ME KNOW SEND ME PICS AND PRICE ON PM PLEASE. *


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 6 2010, 10:36 PM~17117782
> *100+shipping, comes with pro hopper brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*page 196 *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 11 2010, 06:24 PM~17162313
> *page 196
> *


theyre on hold for someone


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 11 2010, 08:31 PM~17162381
> *theyre on hold for someone
> *


*sorry * :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 11 2010, 06:31 PM~17162381
> *theyre on hold for someone
> *



LET ME KNOW IF HE DONT GET THEM ILL SEND U THE MONEY ASAP. PAYPAL READY. :biggrin:


----------



## nvr.2.low

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 18 2008, 05:12 PM~10681911
> *would any body be intrested in a 12" lil tiger frame converted in to a girl bike its been welded with sheet metal and it needs a little bit of more sanding on the bondo that i will finish comes with a set of half fenders q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




HOW MUCH


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 11 2010, 03:03 PM~17160205
> *Clamp - $30
> Seatpost - $50
> *shipping extra*
> **raw steel not plated**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold to me :biggrin:


----------



## JuicyJ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 9 2010, 09:38 PM~17148327
> *WHO PAYS SHIPPING? ME OR YOU IF I MAY ASK
> *


We could work something out, like 50/50? maybe, if your interested in one!! Where you located? I'll shoot you a price!!!


----------



## nvr.2.low

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 8 2010, 09:34 PM~17139427
> *$199 per, OBO + shipping!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU STILL GOT THE RED ONE? HIT ME UP


----------



## JuicyJ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2010, 08:00 AM~17142751
> *$100
> *


I got that in just materials!! Not including the time building it!!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by nvr.2.low_@Apr 11 2010, 08:05 PM~17162678
> *HOW MUCH
> *


this is from 08


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*GOLD PLATED STREING WHEEL FOR SALE **MINT CONDITION NO FADING***


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

picked this one up today


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> picked this one up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED THE BIKE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS. LET ME KNOW SEND ME PICS AND PRICE ON PM PLEASE. *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2010, 06:35 PM~17162423
> *LET ME KNOW IF HE DONT GET THEM ILL SEND U THE MONEY ASAP. PAYPAL READY.  :biggrin:
> *


i decided to clean them and store them im sure i can use them on a car somehow


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 11 2010, 02:03 PM~17160205
> *Clamp - $30
> Seatpost - $50
> *shipping extra*
> **raw steel not plated**
> 
> 
> *


is that the same for the same for the seat post?
just wondering


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 11 2010, 10:20 PM~17163633
> *is that the same for the same for the seat post?
> just wondering
> *


huh??


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2010, 09:45 PM~17163977
> *huh??
> *


the seat clamp is the Schwinn size

is it the same for the post


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 11 2010, 10:47 PM~17163997
> *the seat clamp is the Schwinn size
> 
> is it the same for the post
> *


yea i bought both they for schwinn bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2010, 12:03 AM~17164243
> *yea i bought both they for schwinn bro
> *



 I think you had a good deal with those pieces bro :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yessir plus he had some of my stuff shipping out tomorow anyway so it worked out even better, put em in the same box so it'll be one sweet package when the delivery man comes a knockin :thumbsup: 
thanks again D :worship: you are the issssh


----------



## elspock84

im gonna try to sell this frame here first before i put it up on ebay. im looking to get 150 shipped. 

1973 schwinn stingray jr frame w chainguard. i had da frame media blasted so theres no rust or old paint under. da base is a mix of colors i had layin around. covered in gold flake than added 4 coats of candy root beer. 











































































































[/quote]


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 11 2010, 07:13 PM~17162777
> *We could work something out, like 50/50? maybe, if your interested in one!! Where you located? I'll shoot you a price!!!
> *


IM IN LAREDO TEXAS


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2010, 02:03 PM~17160480
> *30 bucks obo  this one is a 5.50 inch od disk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is  6.50 inch od on a 12 inch wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lesstime

SOLD off to tx. in morning


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2010, 02:03 PM~17160480
> *30 bucks obo  this one is a 5.50 inch od disk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is  6.50 inch od on a 12 inch wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 12 2010, 07:14 PM~17173250
> *SOLD off to tx. in morning
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED THE BIKE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS. LET ME KNOW SEND ME PICS AND PRICE ON PM PLEASE. *


----------



## cybercholo

WTB: Sting Ray Handle Bars :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/bik/1683169293.html :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Apr 13 2010, 06:21 PM~17181312
> *http://southjersey.craigslist.org/bik/1683169293.html :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*GOLD PLATED STREING WHEEL FOR SALE **MINT CONDITION NO FADING***


----------



## schwinn1966

1969 Schwinn Jr.

$125










:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

1970 
$75


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 8 2010, 08:34 PM~17139427
> *$199 per, OBO + shipping!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PURPLE FRAME SSSSSSSOLD :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

STILL WANTED ASAP PICS PRICE PM OR HERE THANKS 
pixie crank, 4''sproket ,16inch fenders ,12inch rims must be custom ,schwinn spring seat,schwinn head badge 16 inch


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 13 2010, 10:55 PM~17186083
> *STILL WANTED ASAP PICS PRICE PM OR HERE THANKS
> pixie crank, 4''sproket ,16inch fenders ,12inch rims must be custom ,schwinn spring seat,schwinn head badge 16 inch
> *


i think i have da crank let me go check ill let u know.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2010, 10:28 PM~17186463
> *i think i have da crank let me go check ill let u know.
> *


cool ill be here


----------



## Patróns Car Club




----------



## Patróns Car Club




----------



## lesstime

let me know about one rear 1/4 duck tail fender /\ /\ thanks


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Apr 13 2010, 11:51 PM~17186669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


y todavia quieres otra :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 13 2010, 11:39 PM~17186552
> *cool ill be here
> *


sorry bro i fogot i already sold it. :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

its cool looks like patrons car club has a few


----------



## Patróns Car Club

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2010, 11:04 PM~17186770
> *y todavia quieres otra  :biggrin:
> *


Not as nice as yours  HAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

patrons got pm


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Apr 14 2010, 12:13 AM~17186847
> *Not as nice as yours   HAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


umm you didnt say no ****! :0 oh and thanks my vieja likes it also :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

this is nice but god damn to much for me  

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/1679600536.html


----------



## Patróns Car Club

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2010, 11:16 PM~17186864
> *umm you didnt say no ****!  :0  oh and thanks my vieja likes it also  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE! Lets keep it professional :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## Patróns Car Club

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2010, 11:18 PM~17186879
> *this is nice but god damn to much for me
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/1679600536.html
> *


og training wheels and banana seat


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Apr 14 2010, 12:18 AM~17186880
> *ORALE! Lets keep it professional :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
puro pedo


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Apr 14 2010, 12:21 AM~17186900
> *og training wheels and banana seat
> *


i know about an hr from my house.


----------



## elspock84

this one is also an hr from my house but north up by milwaukee. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTGE-SCHWINN-PIXIE-M...=item58870da7e9


----------



## Patróns Car Club

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2010, 11:22 PM~17186908
> *i know about an hr from my house.
> *


tell him 150


----------



## lesstime

STILL WANTED ASAP PICS PRICE PM OR HERE THANKS 
pixie crank, 4''sproket ,16inch fenders ,12inch rims must be custom ,schwinn spring seat,schwinn head badge 16 inch


----------



## cybercholo

Looking for some sting ray handle bars :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Apr 13 2010, 10:51 PM~17186669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


r these for sale?


----------



## Patróns Car Club

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 14 2010, 10:01 AM~17189784
> *r these for sale?
> *


everything is for sale brother if the price is right


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2010, 01:24 AM~17186920
> *this one is also an hr from my house but north up by milwaukee.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTGE-SCHWINN-PIXIE-M...=item58870da7e9
> *


that neon schwinn sign in the back is dope try an get him to sell you that with the bike bro


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: STILL WANTED ASAP PICS PRICE PM OR HERE THANKS 
pixie crank, 4''sproket ,16inch fenders ,12inch rims must be custom ,schwinn spring seat,schwinn head badge 16 inch


----------



## JuicyJ

$220per....shipped!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 14 2010, 11:03 PM~17197101
> *$220per....shipped!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE SOME REAL NICE FRAMES... :wow: :wow: ....GOOD LUCK ONE THA SALE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED THE BIKE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS. LET ME KNOW SEND ME PICS AND PRICE ON PM PLEASE. *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for sale 45 shipped


----------



## hnicustoms

TTMFT FOR THA HOMIE'S uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: GOOD LUCK ON THA SALES


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 31 2010, 10:38 PM~17061060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......FOR SALE....    PM IF INTRESTED
> *


 PURP CHAIN SOLD.......  I STILL HAVE THA SCHWINN SEAT CLAMP :wow: :wow: AND STILL PURP GRIP'S :wow: :wow:


----------



## JuicyJ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 11:10 PM~17197218
> *THOSE ARE SOME REAL NICE FRAMES... :wow:  :wow: ....GOOD LUCK ONE THA SALE...
> *


Thanks yo!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Apr 13 2010, 06:30 PM~17181412
> *GOLD PLATED STREING WHEEL FOR SALE **MINT CONDITION NO FADING**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

120 shipped obo 















































































































some pics in da sun.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: 25 plus shipping or trade ???


----------



## OSITOMPK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 16 2010, 09:19 AM~17212226
> *120 shipped obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pics in da sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HIT ME UP ILL GIVE YOU THE $120 SHIPPED TO 93021 CALI


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Apr 16 2010, 03:38 PM~17214182
> *HIT ME UP ILL GIVE YOU THE $120 SHIPPED TO 93021 CALI
> *


You got a pm.


----------



## OSITOMPK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 16 2010, 03:50 PM~17215332
> *You got a pm.
> *


RETURNED PM


----------



## OSITOMPK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 16 2010, 09:19 AM~17212226
> *120 shipped obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pics in da sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Apr 16 2010, 06:07 PM~17215447
> *SOLD!!!
> *


Sold!!!!!!! Thanks bro


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 15 2010, 07:22 PM~17206473
> *PURP  CHAIN SOLD.......  I STILL HAVE THA SCHWINN SEAT CLAMP :wow:  :wow: AND STILL PURP GRIP'S :wow:  :wow:
> *


hey mike , i got the chain in a few days ago.  thanks.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 14 2010, 09:03 PM~17197101
> *$220per....shipped!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just got my frame today thanx juicyj :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

4 sale


----------



## juangotti

I like that blue one


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 06:50 PM~17216255
> *I like that blue one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JuicyJ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 16 2010, 08:43 PM~17216210
> *just got my frame today thanx juicyj :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEMO CARNAL!!Thank "you"!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 16 2010, 06:57 PM~17216320
> *NO PROBLEMO CARNAL!!Thank "you"!!!
> *


A CARNAL DID A VATO HIT YOU UP? A GUY WAS ASKING IF YOU WERE A FIRME VATO AND I TOLD HIM THAT HE COULD TRUST YOU THAT YOU DONT FUCK PPL OVER.HE WANTED TO BUY A FRAME FROM YOU.ALSO WHAT YEAR IS THIS FRAME???


----------



## JuicyJ

Yeah he did bro!! Good lookin on that for real man!! Appreciate it!!! .....2010!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 16 2010, 07:08 PM~17216404
> *Yeah he did bro!! Good lookin on that for real man!! Appreciate it!!! .....2010!!!
> *


SIMON A FRIEND IS ASKING IF YOUR GOING TO MAKE A GREEN FRAME SOON CANDY GREEN?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 16 2010, 06:08 PM~17216404
> *Yeah he did bro!! Good lookin on that for real man!! Appreciate it!!! .....2010!!!
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 16 2010, 07:26 PM~17215595
> *hey mike , i got the chain in a few days ago.   thanks.
> *


OOOO...HELL YA...    ANY TIME BROTHER...POST SOME PIC'S WHEN UR DONE WITH IT...AN IT'S ON SOME THING   :wow:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 16 2010, 07:48 PM~17216700
> *OOOO...HELL YA...      ANY TIME BROTHER...POST SOME PIC'S WHEN UR DONE WITH IT...AN IT'S ON SOME THING     :wow:
> *


yea sure thing. first ill have to have the chain shortend a few links. its a bit long.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 16 2010, 08:00 PM~17216340
> *A CARNAL DID A VATO HIT YOU UP? A GUY WAS ASKING IF YOU WERE A FIRME VATO AND I TOLD HIM THAT HE COULD TRUST YOU THAT YOU DONT FUCK PPL OVER.HE WANTED TO BUY A FRAME FROM YOU.ALSO WHAT YEAR IS THIS FRAME???
> *


them are china frames dont think u can figure out the yr on those.


----------



## J-KAT

I seen this on craigslist :uh: 

http://monterey.craigslist.org/bik/1694504619.html


----------



## chris2low

anybody got a stretch limo frame close to indiana , i want one pm me ,


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Apr 16 2010, 10:25 PM~17217475
> *I seen this on craigslist  :uh:
> 
> http://monterey.craigslist.org/bik/1694504619.html
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2010, 01:17 AM~17150734
> *What u lookin for?
> *


another painted frame for 120- :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 16 2010, 05:13 PM~17215483
> *Sold!!!!!!! Thanks bro
> *


DAMN


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Apr 16 2010, 08:25 PM~17217475
> *I seen this on craigslist  :uh:
> 
> http://monterey.craigslist.org/bik/1694504619.html
> *


It's like a rat/fixie bike!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 16 2010, 09:12 PM~17217379
> *them are china frames dont think u can figure out the yr on those.
> *


KOOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED THE BIKE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS. LET ME KNOW SEND ME PICS AND PRICE ON PM PLEASE. *


----------



## Boricua Customs

I need some chrome twisted pedals.


----------



## vipstar

needing some fenders with the Lowrider man on the rear,
anyone?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2010, 07:06 PM~17206278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale  45 shipped
> *


nice any trades..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 17 2010, 11:19 PM~17225563
> *nice any trades..
> *


sure what you got? better not be stock parts :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2010, 09:13 PM~17163522
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>prohopper.com *


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2010, 01:50 PM~17056003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



when you see it you will shit bricks :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2010, 09:27 AM~17227619
> *discontinued *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 1 2010, 12:40 AM~17063306
> *TRADES OR CASH THROW OFFERS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got them will take trades or best offer..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

best offer so far:
I'll give you 5 bucks shipping included


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 11:30 AM~17227976
> *best offer so far:
> I'll give you 5 bucks shipping included
> *


 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 26jd

looking for engraved parts.dont really matter if crome or twotone


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 18 2010, 01:38 PM~17228027
> *:wow:  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: i was 4 real
5 bucks shipping included :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 11:43 AM~17228059
> *:nono: i was 4 real
> 5 bucks shipping included :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz

i have a set of warren wongs 180 spoke rims for sale will post pics in a bit


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2010, 10:34 AM~17227665
> *when you see it you will shit bricks  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0
> *


???what you talkig about??


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 12:30 PM~17227976
> *best offer so far:
> I'll give you 5 bucks shipping included
> *


damn thats fucked up 
talk about low ballin 

ill do 5 + shipping :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Apr 18 2010, 03:28 PM~17228293
> *i have a set of warren wongs 180 spoke rims for sale will post pics in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm sent


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JuicyJ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 16 2010, 09:13 PM~17216445
> *SIMON A FRIEND IS ASKING IF YOUR GOING TO MAKE A GREEN FRAME SOON CANDY GREEN?
> *


Yeah!!! I got one I'm workn on now I'm gonna make green!! 20" frame, dble birdcage! Da works!! I'll let u know when I get it done!!!.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2010, 07:06 PM~17206278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale  45 shipped
> *


still for sale


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## hnicustoms

TTMFT........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## OSITOMPK

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 13 2010, 03:11 PM~17181856
> *1969 Schwinn Jr.
> 
> $125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


IS IT STILL FOR SALE??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2010, 10:27 AM~17227619
> *prohopper.com
> *



THEY DONT MAKE THEM NO MORE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED THE BIKE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS. LET ME KNOW SEND ME PICS AND PRICE ON PM PLEASE. *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Apr 19 2010, 05:19 PM~17239701
> *IS IT STILL FOR SALE??
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## JuicyJ

$220 takes it, and gets it shipped to your door!!!!!


----------



## OSITOMPK

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 19 2010, 06:13 PM~17241652
> *yes  :biggrin:
> *


is the $125 shipped or + shipping? is it a 24 inch or 26 inch??


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Apr 20 2010, 11:10 AM~17247422
> *is the $125 shipped or + shipping? is it a 24 inch or 26 inch??
> *


$125 PLUS shippin, 20" 
:biggrin:


----------



## OSITOMPK

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 20 2010, 11:38 AM~17248728
> *$125 PLUS shippin, 20"
> :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH WOULD SHIPPING BE TO 93021 CALI??


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Apr 20 2010, 03:27 PM~17249730
> *HOW MUCH WOULD SHIPPING BE TO 93021 CALI??
> *


$35


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1

go see my CAD design and laser cutting page i just started

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537495

and work i have touched in 1 way or another

http://s743.photobucket.com/home/JC_s_Weld...esign/allalbums


----------



## chamuco61

picked this frame up in a trade for a pinstripe job on a pedal car...dont need another frame hangin around, so im lookin to sell..the previous owner said its early 60's but i would hafta scuff the paint down to locate serial numbers...the tank has been filled in as well as the rear skirts, however he did them a lil different than the norm, he put the sheet metal on the inside of the rear legs as opposed to the outside..under seat is capped as well as over the kickstand..ill take 75 bucks plus shipping...


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 07:56 PM~17251632
> *go see my CAD design and laser cutting page i just started
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537495
> 
> and work i have touched in 1 way or another
> 
> http://s743.photobucket.com/home/JC_s_Weld...esign/allalbums
> *


BAD ASSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 20 2010, 11:51 PM~17254941
> *picked this frame up in a trade for a pinstripe job on a pedal car...dont need another frame hangin around, so im lookin to sell..the previous owner said its early 60's but i would hafta scuff the paint down to locate serial numbers...the tank has been filled in as well as the rear skirts, however he did them a lil different than the norm, he put the sheet metal on the inside of the rear legs as opposed to the outside..under seat is capped as well as over the kickstand..ill take 75 bucks plus shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE....


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 20 2010, 09:51 PM~17254941
> *picked this frame up in a trade for a pinstripe job on a pedal car...dont need another frame hangin around, so im lookin to sell..the previous owner said its early 60's but i would hafta scuff the paint down to locate serial numbers...the tank has been filled in as well as the rear skirts, however he did them a lil different than the norm, he put the sheet metal on the inside of the rear legs as opposed to the outside..under seat is capped as well as over the kickstand..ill take 75 bucks plus shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never sin skirts like dat,but it looks good thoe


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey anybody got birdcage-pedels?
or double-square-twisted-with-birdcage fender braces?
or a birdcage-lite-braket?any1?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2010, 02:42 PM~17259853
> *ey anybody got birdcage-pedels?
> or double-square-twisted-with-birdcage fender braces?
> or a birdcage-lite-braket?any1?
> *


i have 1 double square twisted birdcage fender brace bro, just one though


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 11:53 AM~17023112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................I GOT AN O.G. CONVERSION KIT......SCHWINN  ....IT'S OFF MY ALL ORIGINAL 1967 HOLLYWOOD....$80.00 U PAY SHIPPING..............NOTE:  THERE'S ONE BAR...NEW ONE'S HAVE 2 BAR'S TO BULT UR LOVE SEAT OR BOX...THAT'S HOW U KNOW IT'S O.G.  THE NEW ONE'S WERE REPO'S OF THE SCHWINNS I GUESS :wow:
> *


I STILL GOT THIS FOR SALE......   OFFERS :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 12:01 PM~17023171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............GOT THIS  TO.......IF INTERESTED MAKE OFFERS...FOR SALE....
> *


I STILL GOT THIS FOR SALE....... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> ............I STILL GOT THIS HOLLYWOOD CHAIN GARD FOR SALE.....OFFERS :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 12:22 PM~17023343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......FOR SALE...OR OFFERS...  THESE PEDALS WOULD BE SICK IF U TOOK THE BLACK RUBBER PIECES OUT ...AN STUCK SOM TWIST'S IN THERE ..AN RE-PLATED THEM :wow: WITH THE SCHWINN EMBLEMS :wow:  :wow:  :wow: I JUS DONT HAVE THE TIME FOR THEM WRITE NOW..   :happysad:
> *


I STILL GOT THIS FOR SALE.........


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 12:26 PM~17023367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......GOT THIS TO....OFF MY 67'HOLLYWOOD..... :wow: WITH POST.... :wow:     OFFERS OR FOR SALE...IF INTRESTED..
> *


..........STILL GOT THIS FO SALE......O.G. SEAT :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 12:32 PM~17023412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....GOT THESE O.G.'S UP FOR GRABS TO :wow:   OFFERS....
> *


STILL GOT THESE....... :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2010, 02:42 PM~17259853
> *ey anybody got birdcage-pedels?
> or double-square-twisted-with-birdcage fender braces?
> or a birdcage-lite-braket?any1?
> *


only have one of them, 10 bucks plus like 2/3/bucks shipping


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 12:53 PM~17259962
> *only have one of them, 10 bucks plus like 2/3/bucks shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


p.m. send


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

pm replied


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 02:53 PM~17259962
> *only have one of them, 10 bucks plus like 2/3/bucks shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD, SOLD, SOLD TO SNAPPER


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 20 2010, 09:51 PM~17254941
> *picked this frame up in a trade for a pinstripe job on a pedal car...dont need another frame hangin around, so im lookin to sell..the previous owner said its early 60's but i would hafta scuff the paint down to locate serial numbers...the tank has been filled in as well as the rear skirts, however he did them a lil different than the norm, he put the sheet metal on the inside of the rear legs as opposed to the outside..under seat is capped as well as over the kickstand..ill take 75 bucks plus shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would you trade it


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 01:09 PM~17260155
> *SOLD, SOLD, SOLD TO SNAPPER
> *


  :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 21 2010, 03:50 PM~17260603
> *  :happysad:
> *


my bad playa gota be quick on here i found that out the hard way


----------



## brownie_602

im selling sum 144 spoke rims the front rim needs the hub fixed its missing the axle the back rim is just fine they both kinda old but still good just gota be polished n cleaned no rust on em email for pikx since i dont get on here often [email protected] i want 75 bukx for em but ill trade em for almost anything


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 01:51 PM~17260622
> *my bad playa gota be quick on here i found that out the hard way
> *


KOOL WHERE DID YOU GET THAT PART FROM IVE NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE.SUPER NICE.IS IT MANNY'S?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 21 2010, 04:23 PM~17260991
> *KOOL WHERE DID YOU GET THAT PART FROM IVE NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE.SUPER NICE.IS IT MANNY'S?
> *


na www.masterlowrider.com
has single, double and tripple square twisted birdcaged fender braces


----------



## OSITOMPK

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 21 2010, 11:47 AM~17259899
> *I STILL GOT THIS FOR SALE......    OFFERS :wow:
> *


HOW MUCH WOULD SHIPPING BE TO 93021 CALI??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2010, 02:42 PM~17259853
> *ey anybody got birdcage-pedels?
> or double-square-twisted-with-birdcage fender braces?
> or a birdcage-lite-braket?any1?
> *


pm cone_weezy on those fender braces. he had some at my house a couple days ago. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 02:25 PM~17261010
> *na www.masterlowrider.com
> has single, double and tripple square twisted birdcaged fender braces
> *


NICE NOW WE HAVE OTHER STORE TO ORDER SOME NICE PARTS.THANK YOU


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

got this, any offers our trades...........12in........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 21 2010, 04:57 PM~17261315
> *NICE NOW WE HAVE OTHER STORE TO ORDER SOME NICE PARTS.THANK YOU
> *


no problem bro, Anyone who orders anything from them, mention PedaLScraperZ and they will hook you up, owners a good friend of mine


----------



## syked1

radio flyer?


----------



## lesstime

ok maybe 25 was a little high so give me ofers 


















hows 25 for this frame 









10 for this









remember you pay shipping 
might trades for 16inch or 12 inch parts 
things am looking for are pixie sprocket and crank with all hardware
16 inch fenders rear fender has to be a 1/4 fender 
any custom stuff not picky at this time 
no trade for 24 or 26 parts sorry dont have them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Apr 21 2010, 02:26 PM~17261022
> *HOW MUCH WOULD SHIPPING BE TO 93021 CALI??
> *


WHAT PART???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 21 2010, 03:04 PM~17261368
> *got this, any offers our trades...........12in........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much on the 12 inch frame homie?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED THE BIKE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS. LET ME KNOW SEND ME PICS AND PRICE ON PM PLEASE. *


----------



## OSITOMPK

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 21 2010, 02:54 PM~17261796
> *WHAT PART???
> *


THE TRIKE PART


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 21 2010, 01:37 PM~17260449
> *would you trade it
> *


for what?


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 21 2010, 10:19 PM~17266805
> *for what?
> *


what kind of shit u lookin for


----------



## brownie_602

whats up people i need sum 26 inch bent forks and sum 26 inch white walls and that half moon handle bar i dont care if they used and scrached up i want the parts for a bike that i wanna have so i can ride around in it al long as they work i dont care if they scrached pm me homies


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Apr 21 2010, 07:06 PM~17262507
> *THE TRIKE PART
> *


ILL DO U $40.00.....THAS WITH OUT SHIPPIN'  I DROPPED THA PRICE FROM $80.00 4 U    IF U LIKE I CAN TELL U SHIPPING.........


----------



## ljlow82

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 21 2010, 03:04 PM~17261368
> *got this, any offers our trades...........12in........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## hnicustoms

TTT


----------



## viejitocencoast

looking 2 trade top molded trike brace for a stock clean 1 ....


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> I STILL GOT THIS FOR SALE....... :wow:





> ............I STILL GOT THIS HOLLYWOOD CHAIN GARD FOR SALE.....OFFERS :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY MIKE. PM ME YOUR ASKING PRICES FOR THE PEDALS,TWISTED SAPORT BARS AND THE HOLLYWOOD CHAIN GUARD.
Click to expand...


----------



## OSITOMPK

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 22 2010, 02:03 PM~17272967
> *ILL DO U  $40.00.....THAS WITH OUT SHIPPIN'  I DROPPED THA PRICE FROM $80.00 4 U      IF U LIKE I CAN TELL U SHIPPING.........
> *


IF YOU COULD LET ME KNOW SHIPPING TO 93021 CALI... THAT IS A REASONABLE PRICE...


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 21 2010, 03:04 PM~17261368
> *got this, any offers our trades...........12in........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn ad this was sitting in my garage for like 4 years lol let me know what u get out of it primo i have like 2 more but will not post till urs is gone


----------



## cone_weezy

> 225 for the whole set forks an sissy bar price has dropped u pay shipping


----------



## Proneisume93

*Looking 4 a cage 4 my trike kit. If anyone has one hit me up. Thanks!!!!!*


----------



## veterano

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED THE BIKE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS. LET ME KNOW SEND ME PICS AND PRICE ON PM PLEASE. *


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: hi there :biggrin: 
do i got something for yall








































































































heres the run down 
oct nov dec 96
all 12 of 97
all 12 of 98
all 12of 99
all 12 of 00
all 12 of 01
11 of 02 missing sept collecter coversin jan have both 
all 12 of 03
all 12 of 04
11 of 05 missing jan 
all 12 of 06
jan til may missing june til nov have dec of 07 
jan feb march of 08 
i want to sale as one hole bunch was thinking 275 plus shipping have them in all in two boxes about 40 lbs each box
none of them have the posters all othe pages are there 
if i get the full asking price i have some best of lowrider and best of lowrider girls that can go with or give me your offer and ill let you know


----------



## west_13

STILL GOT THESE PARTS 
FOR SALE P.M ME A PRICE 
CANT REFUSE NEED THEM GONE A.S.A.P


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17292452
> *:biggrin: hi there  :biggrin:
> do i got something for yall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the run down
> oct nov dec 96
> all 12 of 97
> all 12 of 98
> all 12of 99
> all 12 of 00
> all 12 of 01
> 11 of 02 missing sept  collecter coversin jan have both
> all 12 of 03
> all 12 of 04
> 11 of 05 missing jan
> all 12 of 06
> jan til may missing june til nov have dec of 07
> jan feb march of 08
> i want to sale as one hole  bunch  was thinking 275 plus shipping  have them in all in two boxes  about 40 lbs each box
> none of them have the posters  all othe pages are there
> if i get the full asking price i have some best of lowrider and best of lowrider girls that can go with or give me your offer and ill let you know
> *


DO U HAVE THE 1 WITH CASSANOVA FROM ROLLERS ONLY ON THE COVER.LMK I WILL BUY IT FROM U ..MY BIKE WAS BIKE OF THE MONTH...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 21 2010, 02:52 PM~17261273
> *pm cone_weezy on those fender braces.  he had some at my house a couple days ago.  :biggrin:
> *



ohh...grasias homie...imma see wassup
since i only bought 1(from pedal crapperz)
i was thinkin makin it a plaque holder(for now)
but if he got 1 more,ill juss buy it n use it has a fender brace....


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 25 2010, 12:33 AM~17293469
> *DO U HAVE THE 1 WITH CASSANOVA FROM ROLLERS ONLY ON THE COVER.LMK I WILL BUY IT FROM U ..MY BIKE WAS BIKE OF THE MONTH...
> *


am sure its there in one of them year but i want to sale all at one time sorry


----------



## lesstime

ttt will also trade for parts :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17292452
> *:biggrin: hi there  :biggrin:
> do i got something for yall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the run down
> oct nov dec 96
> all 12 of 97
> all 12 of 98
> all 12of 99
> all 12 of 00
> all 12 of 01
> 11 of 02 missing sept  collecter coversin jan have both
> all 12 of 03
> all 12 of 04
> 11 of 05 missing jan
> all 12 of 06
> jan til may missing june til nov have dec of 07
> jan feb march of 08
> i want to sale as one hole  bunch  was thinking 275 plus shipping  have them in all in two boxes  about 40 lbs each box
> none of them have the posters  all othe pages are there
> if i get the full asking price i have some best of lowrider and best of lowrider girls that can go with or give me your offer and ill let you know
> *


----------



## D Twist

*20" Chrome Fender braces FOR SALE*


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 25 2010, 06:40 PM~17298433
> *20" Chrome Fender braces FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 25 2010, 06:40 PM~17298433
> *20" Chrome Fender braces FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much just wondering ima have to save up lol


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Apr 25 2010, 08:41 PM~17298446-->
> 
> 
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Apr 25 2010, 08:42 PM~17298449
> *how much just wondering ima have to save up lol
> *


*$120 shipped*


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 25 2010, 06:46 PM~17298497
> *$120 shipped
> *


is that for 2 or the set for a bike


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 25 2010, 06:48 PM~17298513
> *is that for 2 or the set for a bike
> *


X2


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Apr 25 2010, 08:48 PM~17298513-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that for 2 or the set for a bike
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Apr 25 2010, 08:52 PM~17298564
> *X2
> *


*whats in the pic, its all I have left laying around. *


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Apr 25 2010, 08:46 PM~17298497-->
> 
> 
> 
> *$120 shipped*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 08:48 PM~17298513
> *is that for 2 or the set for a bike
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Apr 25 2010, 08:52 PM~17298564
> *X2
> *


*make me an offer * :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 25 2010, 07:12 PM~17298834
> *whats in the pic, its all I have left laying around.
> *


  good luck on the sell i know they wil go quik


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*GOLD PLATED STREING WHEEL FOR SALE **MINT CONDITION NO FADING***


----------



## juangotti

Buy it all together for and Ill throw in all the cads that match it that have not been cut. Handle bars pedals and and steering wheel... 

Or will trade... Make me some offers Low ballers welcome. I need a laugh. West 13 dont blow up my pm box. LOL


----------



## juangotti

ttt


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 12:15 AM~17301570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy it all together for and Ill throw in all the cads that match it that have not been cut. Handle bars pedals and and steering wheel...
> 
> Or will trade... Make me some offers Low ballers welcome. I need a laugh. West 13 dont blow up my pm box. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sale pending on the forks But still taking offers on everything else


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17292452
> *:biggrin: hi there  :biggrin:
> do i got something for yall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the run down
> oct nov dec 96
> all 12 of 97
> all 12 of 98
> all 12of 99
> all 12 of 00
> all 12 of 01
> 11 of 02 missing sept  collecter coversin jan have both
> all 12 of 03
> all 12 of 04
> 11 of 05 missing jan
> all 12 of 06
> jan til may missing june til nov have dec of 07
> jan feb march of 08
> i want to sale as one hole  bunch  was thinking 275 plus shipping  have them in all in two boxes  about 40 lbs each box
> none of them have the posters  all othe pages are there
> if i get the full asking price i have some best of lowrider and best of lowrider girls that can go with or give me your offer and ill let you know
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

TTMFT.................... uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 12:15 AM~17301570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy it all together for and Ill throw in all the cads that match it that have not been cut. Handle bars pedals and and steering wheel...
> 
> Or will trade... Make me some offers Low ballers welcome. I need a laugh. West 13 dont blow up my pm box. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sale pending on the forks But still taking offers on everything else


----------



## $moneymike$

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 12:01 AM~17293264
> *STILL GOT THESE PARTS
> FOR SALE P.M ME A PRICE
> CANT REFUSE NEED THEM GONE A.S.A.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped to Tx. Let me know working on another project.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Apr 26 2010, 05:53 PM~17309876
> *How much shipped to Tx. Let me know working on another project.
> *


p.m sent


----------



## $moneymike$

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Apr 26 2010, 05:53 PM~17309876
> *How much shipped to Tx. Let me know working on another project.
> *


What size are the forks 16 or 20


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Apr 26 2010, 05:59 PM~17309939
> *What size are the forks 16 or 20
> *


20''


----------



## SNAPPER818

dispensa for tha interuption west13....
ey $moneymike$ wut part of texas you in?
im tryin to recruit gente,im bringin bacc da tx chap


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 25 2010, 08:40 PM~17298433
> *SOLD  *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Apr 26 2010, 06:53 PM~17309876
> *How much shipped to Tx. Let me know working on another project.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 another one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED THE BIKE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS. LET ME KNOW SEND ME PICS AND PRICE ON PM PLEASE. *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 12:01 AM~17293264
> *STILL GOT THESE PARTS
> FOR SALE P.M ME A PRICE
> CANT REFUSE NEED THEM GONE A.S.A.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84




----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2010, 10:03 PM~17313498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


klean how much


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 26 2010, 11:04 PM~17313510
> *klean how much
> *


sale pending


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 12:01 AM~17293264
> *STILL GOT THESE PARTS
> FOR SALE P.M ME A PRICE
> CANT REFUSE NEED THEM GONE A.S.A.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ANY BODY SELLING SOME GOLD FENDERS,FORKS,RIMS, FOR A 20" IN GOOD CONDITION PLEASE


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 12:01 AM~17293264
> *ANY BODY :dunno: *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 27 2010, 07:24 PM~17323397
> *ANY BODY :dunno:
> *


HOW MUCH ... :wow:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2010, 07:34 PM~17323557
> *HOW MUCH ... :wow:
> *


80 SHIPPED OR BEST OFFER
P.M SENT


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 12:01 AM~17293264
> *STILL GOT THESE PARTS
> FOR SALE P.M ME A PRICE
> CANT REFUSE NEED THEM GONE A.S.A.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 12:15 AM~17301570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy it all together for and Ill throw in all the cads that match it that have not been cut. Handle bars pedals and and steering wheel...
> 
> Or will trade... Make me some offers Low ballers welcome. I need a laugh. West 13 dont blow up my pm box. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!!


----------



## juangotti

Next up....


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 12:40 AM~17327212
> *Next up....
> *


wats next up.. :dunno:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 28 2010, 02:46 AM~17327226
> *wats next up.. :dunno:
> *


LOL I DONT KNOW ALL I HAVE LEFT FOR BIKES IS SOME 20 INCH RIMS RECHROMED NO HUBS OR SPOKES. HELLA CLEAN THOUGH.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 12:49 AM~17327240
> *LOL I DONT KNOW ALL I HAVE LEFT FOR BIKES IS SOME 20 INCH RIMS RECHROMED NO HUBS OR SPOKES. HELLA CLEAN THOUGH.
> *


damm i need some faced pedals.or faced stering wheel


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 28 2010, 02:51 AM~17327247
> *damm i need some faced pedals.or faced stering wheel
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 12:52 AM~17327251
> *:biggrin:
> *


u just got the rims left


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 28 2010, 02:53 AM~17327256
> *u just got the rims left
> *


well I have a 16inch schwinn frame and chainguard but it belong to raul.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 12:56 AM~17327267
> *well I have a 16inch schwinn frame and chainguard but it belong to raul.
> *


ko0l..u no any body that wants to buy a wii.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 28 2010, 03:01 AM~17327284
> *ko0l..u no any body that wants to buy a wii.
> *


lol no


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 01:01 AM~17327287
> *lol no
> *


ight than


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 12:49 AM~17327240
> *LOL I DONT KNOW ALL I HAVE LEFT FOR BIKES IS SOME 20 INCH RIMS RECHROMED NO HUBS OR SPOKES. HELLA CLEAN THOUGH.
> *


for how many spokes?
or post up a pic...


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 28 2010, 09:02 AM~17328176
> *for how many spokes?
> or post up a pic...
> *


72's


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

back for sale, d twist seat clamp for schwinn frames,


























30 bucks plus 2 shipping= 32 bucks total


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 22 2010, 10:13 PM~17277073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking 2 trade top molded trike brace for a stock clean 1 ....
> *


ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 04:47 PM~17332580
> *back for sale, d twist seat clamp for schwinn frames,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 bucks plus 2 shipping= 32 bucks total
> *


Sale Pending


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 08:34 PM~17334749
> *Sale Pending
> *


*Thought you said you messed it up trying to pry it open?* :scrutinize:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 28 2010, 06:04 PM~17335071
> *Thought you said you messed it up trying to pry it open?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

fixed it bro, was able to bend it back in place


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 28 2010, 09:07 PM~17335102
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :nono: its fixed


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 09:07 PM~17335108
> *fixed it bro, was able to bend it back in place
> *


*I offered to make you a new one that fit all you had to do was return the damaged one at no charge. Glad you got it fixed but you might want to post some of your own pics to show that is ok.*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 28 2010, 09:26 PM~17335384
> *I offered to make you a new one that fit all you had to do was return the damaged one at no charge. Glad you got it fixed but you might want to post some of your own pics to show that is ok.
> *


i know bro and i appreciate the offer, but could use the dough more than the part right this moment
yessir, im working on it waiting for the wife to clear out the camera so i can take new pics so i can upload them bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

NEW PICS, Just taken


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 12:49 AM~17327240
> *LOL I DONT KNOW ALL I HAVE LEFT FOR BIKES IS SOME 20 INCH RIMS RECHROMED NO HUBS OR SPOKES. HELLA CLEAN THOUGH.
> *


 :biggrin: cuanto ?


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 09:41 PM~17335549
> *NEW PICS, Just taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.....LOOKIN GOOD....BY ANY CHANCE;...DOES A ''S'' SCHWINN BOLT FIT IN THERE.......I THINK IT WOULD LOOK GOOD..... :wow: ALL CROMED   WATCHA THINK :wow:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 09:57 PM~17335775
> *.....LOOKIN GOOD....BY ANY CHANCE;...DOES A ''S'' SCHWINN BOLT FIT IN THERE.......I THINK IT WOULD LOOK GOOD..... :wow: ALL CROMED    WATCHA THINK :wow:
> *


*it should*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:biggrin: fixed


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 09:41 PM~17335549
> *NEW PICS, Just taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sale still pending waiting for reply back, but first come first serve, no reserves
PAY PAL READY $30 PLUS $2 SHIPPED= $32 TOTAL


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 28 2010, 09:59 PM~17335799
> *it should
> *


NICE.........LITTLE DETAIL'S :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 07:29 PM~17335435
> *i know bro and i appreciate the offer, but could use the dough more than the part right this moment
> yessir, im working on it waiting for the wife to clear out the camera so i can take new pics so i can upload them bro
> *


so ya need money ? wa up with the hydraulic cylinders ?


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 09:59 PM~17335805
> *:biggrin: fixed
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 28 2010, 10:18 PM~17336000
> *so ya need money ? wa up with the hydraulic cylinders ?
> *


huh? what you trying to say here? you need parts or something???
I got you playa, just hit me up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED THE BIKE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS. LET ME KNOW SEND ME PICS AND PRICE ON PM PLEASE. *


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 28 2010, 09:52 PM~17335688
> *:biggrin:  cuanto ?
> *


40 bucks.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD, SOLD, SOLD- no longer available


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 08:37 PM~17336180
> *40 bucks.
> *


shipped ? pm some pics.. por plis


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 28 2010, 10:50 PM~17336354
> *shipped ? pm some pics.. por plis
> *


yeah. pics in the morning.


----------



## hnicustoms

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 10:42 PM~17336233
> *SOLD, SOLD, SOLD- no longer available
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 11:16 PM~17336709
> *:0  :0
> 
> :0  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 11:18 PM~17336732
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84

got 2 more schiwnn frames for sale i will be flaking these out whatever color you guys choose from the flakes i have . 
the first is a 1975 schwinn female frame w/chainguard. it will be media blasted and stripped to start off wit a bare frame. ill let this one go for 110 shipped. 


















2nd is also a 1975 schwinn 20in deluxe frame. its already been media blasted. also i think this is a scrambler bmx frame because it has extra welds on da frames weak points. ill let this one go for 130 shipped.


























extra welds


----------



## elspock84

da flakes i have in stock i also have some hot pink but photobucket wont let me upload it for some reason.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED THE BIKE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS. LET ME KNOW SEND ME PICS AND PRICE ON PM PLEASE. *


----------



## chamuco61

still tryin to get rid of this schwinn frame...75 or best offer plus shipping...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2010, 11:07 PM~17337316
> *da flakes i have in stock i also have some hot pink but photobucket wont let me upload it for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i just realized i didnt load up all da pics of my flake  ill post more tonight. :happysad:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 12:01 AM~17293264
> *STILL GOT THESE PARTS
> FOR SALE P.M ME A PRICE
> CANT REFUSE NEED THEM GONE A.S.A.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 27 2010, 12:03 AM~17313498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...............F**KIN HEAVY....................... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:  LIKE THIS ONE :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> da flakes i have in stock i also have some hot pink but photobucket wont let me upload it for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS PINK OR PURPLE FLAKE :wow: ??????


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17340747
> *
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17340747
> *
> *


WAS THA PRICE........     MAY BE ILL TAKE FOR THA F**K OF IT.......POST SOME BETTER PIC'S TO


----------



## elspock84

> da flakes i have in stock i also have some hot pink but photobucket wont let me upload it for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS PINK OR PURPLE FLAKE :wow: ??????
Click to expand...


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2010, 01:20 PM~17341378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KOOOOOLLLLL............ :biggrin: LET'S DO THIS.............. :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

damn mike you going for another build??????


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2010, 11:02 PM~17337257
> *got 2 more schiwnn frames for sale i will be flaking these out whatever color you guys choose from the flakes i have .
> the first is a 1975 schwinn female frame w/chainguard. it will be media blasted and stripped to start off wit a bare frame. ill let this one go for 110 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is pretty much sold!!


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 29 2010, 01:30 PM~17341464
> *damn mike you going for another build??????
> *


............YA...HOMIE..I CANT STOP :biggrin: THIS ONE.......20'' PINK HEAVY FLAKE GIRLS FRAME........ :biggrin: I HOPE IT GOES GOOD :biggrin: :wow:  FRONT TANK DONE  20'' 2-WHEELER.....I GOT ALOT OF PART'S FOR THIS ALREADY......SO IM LIKE F**K IT  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: STRAGHT SHOW......20''............................MY WIFE'S OTHER IS 26''-24''............SO...THIS MIGHT BE GIA'S 1st 20'' :biggrin:  IM HAPPY  O.G. SCHWINN TOO :biggrin:  HOW CAN I GO WRONG :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2010, 01:40 PM~17341550
> *:biggrin:
> this is pretty much sold!!
> *


............SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 29 2010, 05:48 PM~17343791
> *............YA...HOMIE..I CANT STOP :biggrin: THIS ONE.......20'' PINK HEAVY FLAKE GIRLS FRAME........ :biggrin: I HOPE IT GOES GOOD :biggrin:  :wow:   FRONT TANK DONE  20'' 2-WHEELER.....I GOT ALOT OF PART'S FOR THIS ALREADY......SO IM LIKE F**K IT   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: STRAGHT SHOW......20''............................MY WIFE'S OTHER IS 26''-24''............SO...THIS MIGHT BE GIA'S 1st 20'' :biggrin:   IM HAPPY  O.G. SCHWINN TOO :biggrin:   HOW CAN I GO WRONG :biggrin:
> *


hell yea bro, no doubt


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 29 2010, 05:55 PM~17343872
> *hell yea bro, no doubt
> *


....WELL ;WILL SEE HOW IT GOES :biggrin:  :wow: ILL DEF. KEEP YA POSTED..... :biggrin:  ON THA WHOLE BUILD....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 29 2010, 04:49 PM~17343800
> *............SOLD :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2010, 05:58 PM~17343900
> *
> *



................     :420: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama: :h5:


----------



## schwinn1966

Includes cups and fork hardware, kickstand and Badge

$60 shipped


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*****for sale*****
waterman hydraulics

i didnt know what these were worth till i seen them in lowrider magazine today but make me a offer. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 29 2010, 06:53 PM~17346214
> ******for sale*****
> waterman hydraulics
> 
> i didnt know what these were worth till i seen them in lowrider magazine today but make me a offer.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pending sale on waterman!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2010, 11:03 PM~17313498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*SOLD!!!!!!!*_


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 22 2010, 10:13 PM~17277073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking 2 trade top molded trike brace for a stock clean 1 ....
> *


any1 ? id hate to hav to bang out the metal to make it stock again...or will sale


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 29 2010, 08:09 PM~17347293
> *any1 ? id hate to hav to bang out the metal to make it stock again...
> *


NNNOOOOOO. MAN WISH I HAD 1 FOR TRADE THAT THING IS BAD.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 29 2010, 07:53 PM~17346214
> ******for sale*****
> waterman hydraulics
> 
> i didnt know what these were worth till i seen them in lowrider magazine today but make me a offer.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  never seen it befour...


----------



## madrigalkustoms

got 5 switches still for sale $30 each plus shipping.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED THE BIKE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS. LET ME KNOW SEND ME PICS AND PRICE ON PM PLEASE. *


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 30 2010, 06:01 AM~17349551
> *got 5 switches still for sale $30 each plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## OSITOMPK

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 29 2010, 08:09 PM~17347293
> *any1 ? id hate to hav to bang out the metal to make it stock again...or will sale
> *


HOW MUCH ARE YOU ASKING FOR THE BASKET???


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Apr 30 2010, 05:25 PM~17354547
> *HOW MUCH ARE YOU ASKING FOR THE BASKET???
> *


the whole trike kit 160- shipped


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Apr 30 2010, 05:25 PM~17354547
> *HOW MUCH ARE YOU ASKING FOR THE BASKET???
> *


unless u got 1 to trade


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## hnicustoms

....................TTT..................FOR SICK SHIT BEING SOLD ALL THA TIME.............ON HERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

*Triple plated "Brass Knuckle" brake arms,laser cut and bent. 
for sale- $45 shipped*


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 1 2010, 10:04 AM~17358973
> *Triple plated "Brass Knuckle" brake arms,laser cut and bent.
> for sale- $45 shipped
> 
> 
> *


so you have any pics. of these on a bike


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 1 2010, 11:10 AM~17359004
> *so you have any pics. of these on a bike
> *


*no, these are fresh out the chrome shop.*


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 12:01 AM~17293264
> *ANY BODY</span>* :dunno:


----------



## syked1

looking good D


----------



## hnicustoms

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## elspock84

a 1975 schwinn 20in deluxe frame. its already been media blasted. also i think this is a scrambler bmx frame because it has extra welds on da frames weak points. ill let this one go for 130 shipped.


























extra welds


----------



## juangotti

35 shipped.firm


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 06:50 PM~17361668
> *a 1975 schwinn 20in deluxe frame. its already been media blasted. also i think this is a scrambler bmx frame because it has extra welds on da frames weak points. ill let this one go for 130 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extra welds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good deal. Almost temted.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

got 5 switches still for sale $30 each plus shipping.




































still for sale. If not sold by the end of the month, then will star to consider trades. Thanks.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2010, 12:09 AM~17362845
> *35 shipped.firm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.....what is it....REG.TWIST...........OR D-TWIST??????? :wow:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 2 2010, 12:24 AM~17362983
> *.....what is it....REG.TWIST...........OR D-TWIST??????? :wow:
> *


d twist


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2010, 12:28 AM~17363022
> *d twist
> *


....NICE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 1 2010, 10:18 PM~17362922
> *got 5 switches still for sale $30 each plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still for sale. If not sold by the end of the month, then will star to consider trades. Thanks.
> *


Whats the next show your going to?


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2010, 10:58 PM~17363228
> *Whats the next show your going to?
> *


Your show in sac.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 11:53 AM~17023112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................I GOT AN O.G. CONVERSION KIT......SCHWINN  ....IT'S OFF MY ALL ORIGINAL 1967 HOLLYWOOD....$80.00 U PAY SHIPPING..............NOTE:  THERE'S ONE BAR...NEW ONE'S HAVE 2 BAR'S TO BULT UR LOVE SEAT OR BOX...THAT'S HOW U KNOW IT'S O.G.  THE NEW ONE'S WERE REPO'S OF THE SCHWINNS I GUESS :wow:
> *


......HERE'S SOME THING I STILL GOT....U WANTED PIC'S SO I BROUGHT IT BACK UP 4 U


----------



## hnicustoms

NOW IT'S $40.00...........U PAY SHIPPING uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2010, 12:09 AM~17362845
> *35 shipped.firm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 12:01 AM~17293264
> *SOLD  </span>*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 3 2010, 05:05 PM~17376810
> *SOLD
> *


Bout time


----------



## ripsta85

let me know what you need best offer n it's yours


























not parting out bike only if offer is good


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 3 2010, 07:20 PM~17378307
> *let me know what you need best offer n it's yours
> 
> 
> not parting out bike  only if offer is good
> 
> *


pm sent on a few things


----------



## lesstime

whats on the back side of the mirrors ??? looking for 4


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 3 2010, 07:37 PM~17378545
> *whats on the back side of the mirrors ??? looking for 4
> *


Nothing on the back but I think 2 of them have a clear reflector


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 3 2010, 07:20 PM~17378307
> *let me know what you need best offer n it's yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not parting out bike  only if offer is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for horns :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2010, 12:09 AM~17362845
> *35 shipped.firm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OFFERS??? ALSO HAVE SOME RECHROMED 72 SPOKE RIMS NO HUBS CLEAN!!! WOULD BE GOOD FOR COLORED SPOKES


----------



## Raguness

found this on craigslist today!!!! :cheesy: 

16" Bike


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 4 2010, 01:04 AM~17382975
> *found this on craigslist today!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 16" Bike
> *


Do you think I can trade my Impala for it?


----------



## Raguness

No your impala is not worth that much. Maybe the cutless is worth it thou.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 3 2010, 11:04 PM~17382975
> *found this on craigslist today!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 16" Bike
> *


Ha I saw that to, I thought it was a joke


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

i found this stuff in my storage, i have no clue where they came from but they aint stock cause the holes aint drilled out yet, besides the seat holes on the sissy bar. the fork supports need the holes drilled out. but make offer, they aint rusted there just spray painted for some reason? well hit me up or not, no big lol i dont want them so i thought someone else will.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 4 2010, 01:18 AM~17383073
> *No your impala is not worth that much.  Maybe the cutless is worth it thou.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I offered cash on top


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 29 2010, 06:53 PM~17346214
> ******for sale*****
> waterman hydraulics
> 
> i didnt know what these were worth till i seen them in lowrider magazine today but make me a offer.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*sold!!!!!!*


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 4 2010, 12:27 AM~17383155
> *i found this stuff in my storage, i have no clue where they came from but they aint stock cause the holes aint drilled out yet, besides the seat holes on the sissy bar. the fork supports need the holes drilled out. but make offer, they aint rusted there just spray painted for some reason? well hit me up or not, no big lol i dont want them so i thought someone else will.
> 
> *


what size are they for


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2010, 11:09 PM~17362845
> *35 shipped.firm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Will that fit my son bike?


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 3 2010, 07:20 PM~17378307
> *let me know what you need best offer n it's yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not parting out bike  only if offer is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rims are sold


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 4 2010, 02:57 AM~17384335
> *what size are they for
> *


20"


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 4 2010, 07:54 AM~17384736
> *Will that fit my son bike?
> *


yeah


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 4 2010, 07:21 AM~17384874
> *rims are sold
> *


horns too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 3 2010, 08:20 PM~17378307
> *let me know what you need best offer n it's yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not parting out bike  only if offer is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Flat twisted sissy bar?


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 08:38 AM~17385363
> *yeah
> *


How much? :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 4 2010, 03:57 PM~17388746
> *How much?  :nicoderm:
> *


20 bucks and you can pick it up along with that mat.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 02:23 PM~17388914
> *20 bucks and you can pick it up along with that mat.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 4 2010, 04:43 PM~17389071
> *:angry:
> *


Offer is good to you too fool. LOL sorry your so far away


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 02:09 PM~17388318
> *Flat twisted sissy bar?
> *


Yes


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 03:29 PM~17389576
> *Offer is good to you too fool. LOL sorry your so far away
> *


so 20$$


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 4 2010, 05:58 PM~17389838
> *so 20$$
> *


If you come pick it up homie


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 03:58 PM~17389844
> *If you come pick it up homie
> *


damm ight :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

all prices are best offer let me know what you like and what you can offer and we can work a deal need to clean house :biggrin: 
















/\275 for both plus shipping 
























/\ 30 plus shipping








































/\ 250 plus shipping two boxes of 40 pounds end of 96 til 08 missing a few here and there 








/\10 bucks plus shipping
















/\40 buck plus shipping


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 03:23 PM~17388914
> *20 bucks and you can pick it up along with that mat.
> *


Juan Ill pick it up this weekend!


----------



## MR.559

schwinn seat clamp chrome plated $20 shipped


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 4 2010, 06:18 PM~17390531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\40 buck plus shipping
> *


whats the lowest...pm me


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2010, 08:38 PM~17393029
> *whats the lowest...pm me
> *


u dont need it foo


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 4 2010, 09:39 PM~17393048
> *u dont need it foo
> *


----------



## MR.559

set of 16" rim and hub gold plated $40 shipped


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 4 2010, 08:48 PM~17393212
> *set of 16" rim and hub gold plated $40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just one


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 3 2010, 10:27 PM~17383155
> *i found this stuff in my storage, i have no clue where they came from but they aint stock cause the holes aint drilled out yet, besides the seat holes on the sissy bar. the fork supports need the holes drilled out. but make offer, they aint rusted there just spray painted for some reason? well hit me up or not, no big lol i dont want them so i thought someone else will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 4 2010, 08:55 PM~17393338
> *Anyone?
> *


sure send them to me :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

dtwist head badge trim chrome plated $30 shipped


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 4 2010, 07:50 PM~17393253
> *just one
> *



2 rims and front and back hub


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 4 2010, 07:56 PM~17393361
> *sure send them to me  :biggrin:
> *


I'll trade you for a left-handed football!


----------



## lesstime

ok i got one too am left handed


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 4 2010, 09:33 PM~17394835
> *ok i got one too  am left handed
> *


Yeah but when it gets to me, will it be rite-handed?


----------



## lesstime

are you left handed???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 4 2010, 05:18 PM~17390531
> *all prices are best offer let me know what you like and what you can offer and we can work a deal need to clean house  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\275 for both plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\ 30  plus  shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\ 250 plus shipping two boxes of 40 pounds end of 96 til 08 missing a few here and there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\10 bucks plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\40 buck plus shipping
> *


ttt


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 4 2010, 09:38 PM~17394925
> *are you left handed???
> *


LOL nah! I don't need a football bro!

You can make offer on the parts tho?!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 4 2010, 01:04 AM~17382975
> *found this on craigslist today!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 16" Bike
> *


she is a chick :cheesy: names Monica LOL


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 4 2010, 08:35 PM~17392976
> *schwinn seat clamp chrome plated $20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya still got this? if so, ill take it off yer hands...pm me where to send the cash!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2010, 09:38 PM~17393029
> *whats the lowest...pm me
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE SIZE OF THE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS FOR THE BIKES.


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 4 2010, 10:33 PM~17394835
> *ok i got one too  am left handed
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

still have this schwinn frame for sale...bondoed tank n rear skirts...asking 75 or best offer plus shipping...











also have this schwinn girls frame for sale...asking 45 bucks or best offer plus shipping on this one...


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 4 2010, 05:18 PM~17390531
> *all prices are best offer let me know what you like and what you can offer and we can work a deal need to clean house  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\best offers on what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\ 30  plus  shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\ 250 plus shipping two boxes of 40 pounds end of 96 til 08 missing a few here and there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\10 bucks plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\40 buck plus shipping
> *


ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 3 2010, 06:20 PM~17378307
> *let me know what you need best offer n it's yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not parting out bike  only if offer is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH FOR THE CONTINETAL KIT.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 3 2010, 10:27 PM~17383155
> *i found this stuff in my storage, i have no clue where they came from but they aint stock cause the holes aint drilled out yet, besides the seat holes on the sissy bar. the fork supports need the holes drilled out. but make offer, they aint rusted there just spray painted for some reason? well hit me up or not, no big lol i dont want them so i thought someone else will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cheap!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANYBODY SELLING GOLD PARTS. NOT FADED. OR SHITTY CONDITION.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 11:32 PM~17416163
> *ANYBODY SELLING GOLD PARTS. NOT FADED. OR SHITTY CONDITION.
> *


GOT A GOLD ATTENA.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 10:54 PM~17395142
> *she is a chick :cheesy:  names Monica LOL
> *


Fool its craigslist not e harmony. :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 7 2010, 06:21 AM~17416883
> *Fool its craigslist not e harmony. :roflmao:
> *


she said my bike is wack


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE AND FROGGY FRAME *ONLY NO HARDWARE* 
550+SHIPPIN FOR BOTH 

RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME BUT I LOST THE CRANK FOR THE CHAIN AND ALSO LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 03:55 PM~17420936
> *I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE AND FROGGY FRAME ONLY NO HARDWARE
> 550+SHIPPIN FOR BOTH
> 
> RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME BUT I LOST THE CRANK FOR THE CHAIN  AND ALSO LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


??????????? you bought froggystyle from brownlife212 and selling it already, damn that bikes a whore, she's getting around- Good luck on the sale bro


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 7 2010, 05:03 PM~17420990
> *??????????? you bought froggystyle from brownlife212 and selling it already, damn that bikes a whore, she's getting around- Good luck on the sale bro
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: 
I JUST GET TIRED OF STUFF FAST HOMIE 
I BOUGHT IT CAUSE I HAD SOME O.G PARTS LAYING AROUND I WANT IT TO SEE WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE :biggrin:
NOW IT COMES WITH RIMS TOO


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

damn bro it looks tight though if i didnt have 5 bikes already id take it in a heart beat i posted it on our e.c. topic for you bro, to try an get it to stay on this side of the states, so maybe one day i can see that sucker in person


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 02:07 PM~17421024
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> I JUST GET TIRED OF STUFF FAST HOMIE
> I BOUGHT IT CAUSE I HAD SOME O.G PARTS LAYING AROUND I WANT IT TO SEE WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE :biggrin:
> NOW IT COMES WITH RIMS TOO
> *


HOW ABOUT RIMS BY THEM SELF? WOULD YOU SELL THEM WITHOUT THE FRAME?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 7 2010, 05:10 PM~17421053
> *HOW ABOUT RIMS BY THEM SELF? WOULD YOU SELL THEM WITHOUT THE FRAME?
> *


200+SHIPPIN


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 02:24 PM~17421186
> *200+SHIPPIN
> *


  ILL THINK ABOUT IT.BEST OF LUCK ON THE SELL


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 01:55 PM~17420936
> *I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE AND FROGGY FRAME ONLY NO HARDWARE
> 550+SHIPPIN FOR BOTH
> 
> RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME BUT I LOST THE CRANK FOR THE CHAIN  AND ALSO LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the rims alone


----------



## syked1

2 lines up its says so %$200 lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 7 2010, 05:03 PM~17422613
> *2 lines up its says so %$200 lol
> *


then how much whit shipping


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 12:55 PM~17420936
> *I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE AND FROGGY FRAME ONLY NO HARDWARE
> 550+SHIPPIN FOR BOTH
> 
> RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME BUT I LOST THE CRANK FOR THE CHAIN  AND ALSO LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## elspock84

looking for an orginal fork off a 26" schwinn cruiser anybody :happysad: not a springer either.


----------



## cone_weezy

200 with matching sissy bar u pay shipping


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2010, 04:36 AM~17416927
> *she said my bike is wack
> *


Which one did you show her?


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 03:55 PM~17420936
> *I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE AND FROGGY FRAME ONLY NO HARDWARE
> 550+SHIPPIN FOR BOTH
> 
> RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME BUT I LOST THE CRANK FOR THE CHAIN  AND ALSO LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THA FRAME :wow: UM IN NEW YORK


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 7 2010, 11:56 PM~17425059
> *Which one did you show her?
> *


both


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2010, 09:12 PM~17423667
> *looking for an orginal fork off a 26" schwinn cruiser anybody  :happysad: not a springer either.
> *


think i might have one. let me look. think it got thrown away


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 12:55 PM~17420936
> *I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE AND FROGGY FRAME ONLY NO HARDWARE
> 550+SHIPPIN FOR BOTH
> 
> RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME BUT I LOST THE CRANK FOR THE CHAIN  AND ALSO LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE FRAME?? HOW'S THE PAINT?? I MIGHT BE INTRSTED BRING IT BACK TO THE WEST COA...............I MEAN AZ.  :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOLD PARTS.


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 4 2010, 05:18 PM~17390531
> *all prices are best offer let me know what you like and what you can offer and we can work a deal need to clean house  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\275 for both plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\ 30  plus  shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\ 250 plus shipping two boxes of 40 pounds end of 96 til 08 missing a few here and there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\10 bucks plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\40 buck plus shipping
> *


 how much for all lf them magazines


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 03:55 PM~17420936
> *I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE AND FROGGY FRAME ONLY NO HARDWARE
> 550+SHIPPIN FOR BOTH
> 
> RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME BUT I LOST THE CRANK FOR THE CHAIN  AND ALSO LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRICE ON FRAME??????????????????????????????????????? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: I PM......U ALREADY  :wow:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 8 2010, 09:44 AM~17427663
> *PRICE ON FRAME??????????????????????????????????????? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: I PM......U ALREADY   :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 01:55 PM~17420936
> *I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE AND FROGGY FRAME ONLY NO HARDWARE
> 550+SHIPPIN FOR BOTH
> 
> RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME BUT I LOST THE CRANK FOR THE CHAIN  AND ALSO LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how many spokes ya lost ?? pm me some betta pics por plis and what size them are.? tx. :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 3 2010, 06:20 PM~17378307
> *let me know what you need best offer n it's yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not parting out bike  only if offer is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the twisted forks just the 2 bars that are bent i got support bars n all that other shit and the sissi bar and maybe them rims pm homie lets work sum out


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 04:55 PM~17420936
> *I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE AND FROGGY FRAME ONLY NO HARDWARE
> 550+SHIPPIN FOR BOTH
> 
> RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME BUT I LOST THE CRANK FOR THE CHAIN  AND ALSO LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*FRAME SOLD RIMS SALE PENDING *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 8 2010, 07:00 PM~17429502
> *FRAME SOLD RIMS SALE PENDING
> *


............. :wow: :biggrin:      DAMMMMMM THAT WAS QUICK.....I MISSED OUT


----------



## Duez

Frame $70+shipping


----------



## lesstime

last of the 12inch stuff is pending


----------



## lesstime

all for 175 plus shipping


----------



## elspock84

60 bucks shipped.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 10 2010, 03:09 PM~17440992
> *Frame $70+shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wait a minute that looks like one of MY frames :scrutinize:


----------



## 26jd

im looking for a baby stroller or a pedal car for sale if anyone got one hit me up.i need one asap for my lil bros birthday gift


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 7 2010, 02:55 PM~17420936
> *I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE AND FROGGY FRAME ONLY NO HARDWARE
> 550+SHIPPIN FOR BOTH
> 
> RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME BUT I LOST THE CRANK FOR THE CHAIN  AND ALSO LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THATS A FUCKING DEAL!! LET ME KNOW IF IT DOESNT WORK OUT WITH THOSE RIMZ :cheesy:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

GIRL FRAME IS FOR SALE AND TRIKE KIT IS FOR SALE TOO LET ME NOW WHAT U GOT OR MAKE ME AND OFFER..... :biggrin: PM ME!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@May 10 2010, 08:46 PM~17448998
> *im looking for a baby stroller or a pedal car for sale if anyone got one hit me up.i need one asap for my lil bros birthday gift
> *


the homie lesstime has a stroller up for grabs. hit him up.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 11 2010, 12:24 PM~17455028
> *the homie lesstime has a stroller up for grabs. hit him up.
> *


thanks bro god looking out


----------



## lesstime

26jd your inbox is full


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 3 2010, 10:27 PM~17383155
> *i found this stuff in my storage, i have no clue where they came from but they aint stock cause the holes aint drilled out yet, besides the seat holes on the sissy bar. the fork supports need the holes drilled out. but make offer, they aint rusted there just spray painted for some reason? well hit me up or not, no big lol i dont want them so i thought someone else will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I did say cheap rite?


----------



## 19stratus97

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Mar 31 2010, 09:23 PM~17061703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still have some 24" 144's if anyone is looking for a set...


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 11 2010, 03:19 PM~17457039
> *thanks bro god looking out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POST ME A PRICE....THANX


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 11 2010, 04:19 PM~17457039
> *thanks bro god looking out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much


----------



## vicmarcos

x2 how much?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 11 2010, 03:19 PM~17457039
> *thanks bro god looking out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PENDING


----------



## lesstime

all this for 175 plus shipping ???


----------



## OSITOMPK

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@May 11 2010, 09:52 PM~17462064
> *still have some 24" 144's if anyone is looking for a set...
> *


HOW MUCH ARE YOU ASKING FOR THE RIMS???


----------



## 19stratus97

sorry bro, sold the rims today...


----------



## D Twist

*FOR SALE*


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 12 2010, 09:41 AM~17463616
> *how much
> *


Goto velo makak downtown, he has some of those


----------



## $moneymike$

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 3 2010, 06:20 PM~17378307
> *let me know what you need best offer n it's yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not parting out bike  only if offer is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do u still have some parts r they for a 16 or 20 hit me up


----------



## $moneymike$

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 12 2010, 05:03 PM~17469286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE
> *


How much?


----------



## $moneymike$

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 8 2010, 09:54 AM~17427715
> *X2
> *


How did u send them ups or mail? :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 12 2010, 05:03 PM~17469286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE
> *


 :cheesy: PRICE PLEASE


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 12 2010, 07:03 PM~17469286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEDALS ARE SOLD!!!*


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 12 2010, 05:03 PM~17469286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE
> *


dam im to late


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 12 2010, 06:03 PM~17469286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE
> *


FUCK I WANTED THESE


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 13 2010, 06:09 AM~17475286
> *PEDALS ARE SOLD!!!
> *



how much they went 4?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 13 2010, 11:51 AM~17477694
> *how much they went 4?
> *


he never posted a price for them. they was probably sold before he even posted it. just wanted to rubb it in everyone elses face that wanted them :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 13 2010, 12:06 PM~17478282
> *he never posted a price for them. they was probably sold before he even posted it. just wanted to rubb it in everyone elses face that wanted them  :biggrin:
> *


Got price and pay pal this morning homie.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 13 2010, 02:06 PM~17478282
> *he never posted a price for them. they was probably sold before he even posted it. just wanted to rubb it in everyone elses face that wanted them  :biggrin:
> *


*No they were not sold before I posted them and the asking price was $120 shipped*


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 13 2010, 03:14 PM~17478975
> *Got price and pay pal this morning homie.
> *


*being packed up right now! * :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 13 2010, 01:15 PM~17478984
> *being packed up right now!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 10 2010, 11:12 AM~17443348
> *last of the 12inch stuff is pending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD AND SHIPPED ENJOY


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2010, 08:17 AM~17464305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all this for 175 plus shipping ???
> *


TTT


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE 
200+SHIPPIN 

RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET ITS MISSING 12 REGULAR AND 3 TWISTED CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone in here can make the wooden handle bar from the taylor tot strollers in metal tubing? so i can chrome and put some bike grips? lmk thanx


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2010, 09:48 PM~17483855
> *anyone in here can  make  the wooden handle bar from the taylor tot strollers in metal tubing? so i can chrome and put some bike grips? lmk thanx
> *


pm dtwisit or ask hernans engraving i think they got together to make some.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Still have the air switches for sale $30 plus shipping. Let me know.


----------



## elspock84

50 bucks shipped obo


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

GIRL FRAME IS FOR SALE AND TRIKE KIT IS FOR SALE TOO LET ME NOW WHAT U GOT OR MAKE ME AND OFFER..... :biggrin: PM ME!!!!!!!


----------



## viejitocencoast

100.00 obo


----------



## LIL_GRIM

sup. im selling the frame from family jewel. make me n offer. and we can talk.
im going a different route on it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

all og 16 inch schwinn pixie for sale
good chrome and its rideable
ill get pics tomorrow


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 13 2010, 09:12 PM~17484197
> *Still have the air switches for sale $30 plus shipping.  Let me know.
> *


After Monday, will only have 2 left.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 14 2010, 04:50 PM~17492499
> *sup. im selling the frame from family jewel. make me n offer. and we can talk.
> im going a different route on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for da purple bananna seat?


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2010, 06:46 PM~17493856
> *How much for da purple bananna seat?
> *


sorry homie. not for sale. just the frame and black seat.


----------



## LIL_GRIM

here are better pics of whats for sale.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 10 2010, 10:12 AM~17443348
> *last of the 12inch stuff is pending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like what you did to the chain guard!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 13 2010, 01:14 PM~17478975
> *Got price and pay pal this morning homie.
> *



Jose I'll give u $80 for them :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 3 2010, 10:27 PM~17383155
> *i found this stuff in my storage, i have no clue where they came from but they aint stock cause the holes aint drilled out yet, besides the seat holes on the sissy bar. the fork supports need the holes drilled out. but make offer, they aint rusted there just spray painted for some reason? well hit me up or not, no big lol i dont want them so i thought someone else will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 16 2010, 12:21 AM~17503063
> *still cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ok pm a price


----------



## viejitocencoast

girls 1966 schwinn 70- shiped , boys junior stingray 130-shipped


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 14 2010, 11:53 AM~17490373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100.00 obo
> *


ttt


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2010, 07:13 AM~17504722
> *ok pm a price
> *


25+shipping


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> here are better pics of whats for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt


----------



## JuicyJ

20" FRAME, BRAND NEW!!!!! $275 SHIPPED!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@May 18 2010, 01:16 PM~17529175
> *20" FRAME, BRAND NEW!!!!! $275 SHIPPED!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 10 2010, 05:09 AM~17440992
> *Frame $70+shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much to ship to 85323 pm me


----------



## lesstime

pick a frame and get all the parts - one set of wheels ALL FOR 130 PLUS SHIPPING :biggrin: :biggrin: 
puprle frame one set wheels sproket cont kit pending


----------



## lesstime

other frame with wheels for 30 plus shipping


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@May 18 2010, 01:16 PM~17529175
> *20" FRAME, BRAND NEW!!!!! $275 SHIPPED!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would you trade it


----------



## lesstime

OR ALL FOR 150 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 3 2010, 10:27 PM~17383155
> *i found this stuff in my storage, i have no clue where they came from but they aint stock cause the holes aint drilled out yet, besides the seat holes on the sissy bar. the fork supports need the holes drilled out. but make offer, they aint rusted there just spray painted for some reason? well hit me up or not, no big lol i dont want them so i thought someone else will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


25+shipping!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

TTT


----------



## lesstime




----------



## $piff

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2010, 03:10 PM~17530469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pick a frame and get all the parts - one set of wheels  ALL FOR 130 PLUS SHIPPING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


location how much shipped to 95928 chico, ca


----------



## lesstime

pm sent with what not pending with shipping


----------



## JuicyJ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@May 18 2010, 05:23 PM~17530599
> *would you trade it
> *


sorry! need cash for it bro!!


----------



## Raguness

TTT


----------



## Raguness

:biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

wait for it.


----------



## Raguness

Okay I got some things for sale. 

First a pair of custom 20" fender braces (2) $30.00 shipped

*Set 1*












Paypal ready no trades.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I HAVE A TWISTED SEAT AND TWISTED SEAT TRIM FOR 60 SHIPPED


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE 
200+SHIPPIN TRADES WELCOME (NO STOCK PARTS)

RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET ITS MISSING 12 REGULAR AND 3 TWISTED CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED*


----------



## JuicyJ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 19 2010, 06:43 PM~17543549
> *I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE
> 200+SHIPPIN  TRADES WELCOME (NO STOCK PARTS)
> 
> RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET ITS MISSING 12 REGULAR AND 3 TWISTED  CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 18 2010, 11:31 AM~17527411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will you take any trades :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

16 pixie w/chainguard 45 plus shipping which is about 18 in the lower 48 states.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 19 2010, 03:28 PM~17542876
> *Okay I got some things for sale.
> 
> First a pair of custom 20" fender braces (2) $30.00 shipped
> 
> Set 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last a set of fenders "Deep Brown" with fender braces $80.00 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal ready no trades.
> *


let me know on the fenders. Thanks.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 19 2010, 08:15 PM~17545977
> *let me know on the fenders. Thanks.
> *


PM sent.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 19 2010, 09:55 PM~17547340
> *PM sent.
> *


pm replyed thanks.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2010, 09:13 PM~17545960
> *16 pixie w/chainguard  45 plus shipping which is about 18 in the lower 48 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wish i had the space for it :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 20 2010, 06:38 AM~17549237
> *i wish i had the space for it :angry:
> *


me too or i would keep it but no space so need to make room :happysad:


----------



## schwinn1966

i am selling a set of spinning rims complete w/tires tubes

$300 obo

they are powdercoated Orange


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2010, 08:29 AM~17549729
> *me too or i would keep it but no space so need to make room  :happysad:
> *


yeah your tellim me 
i have about 16 bikes :happysad:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2010, 08:13 PM~17545960
> *16 pixie w/chainguard  45 plus shipping which is about 18 in the lower 48 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice one ...tempting


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 20 2010, 09:56 AM~17550420
> *yeah your tellim me
> i have about 16 bikes  :happysad:
> *


i wish i had 16 bikes but i dont i have about 8 bikes and 19 frames not including the extra parts and shit  


















and i just bought another cruiser :happysad:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2010, 10:59 AM~17551475
> *i wish i had 16 bikes but i dont i have about 8 bikes and 19 frames not including the extra parts and shit
> and i just bought another cruiser  :happysad:
> *



baller


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 20 2010, 12:05 PM~17551513
> *baller
> *


but there not finished :happysad: my car took up alotta time now the bikes are taking up too much time to finish the car :happysad:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2010, 11:06 AM~17551522
> *but there not finished  :happysad:  my car took up alotta time now the bikes are taking up too much time to finish the car  :happysad:
> *



si cabron pero el carro es mas importante cuz u r not going 2 ride da pinche bike 2 a show :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 20 2010, 12:08 PM~17551531
> *si cabron pero el carro es mas importante cuz u r not going 2 ride da pinche bike 2 a show  :biggrin:
> *


i know but bikes are my passion im addicted to them. the car is cool i love cruising it but theres nuttin like building a bike for me . :happysad:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2010, 10:23 AM~17551657
> *i know but bikes are my passion im addicted to them. the car is cool i love cruising it but theres nuttin like building a bike for me .  :happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 20 2010, 08:30 AM~17550769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you buy deep brown?


----------



## schwinn1966

yes


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 20 2010, 03:14 PM~17554489
> *yes
> *


good buy! :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

i got a hydro pump up for grabs


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE 
200+SHIPPIN TRADES WELCOME (NO STOCK PARTS)

RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET ITS MISSING 12 REGULAR AND 3 TWISTED CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED*


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2010, 12:23 PM~17551657
> *i know but bikes are my passion im addicted to them. the car is cool i love cruising it but theres nuttin like building a bike for me .  :happysad:
> *


im sure yours are worth a lot more though
and not all of them are custom 
only 5 are. or at least part of them


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2010, 09:13 PM~17545960
> *16 pixie w/chainguard  45 plus shipping which is about 18 in the lower 48 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how muched shiped to 92882


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 20 2010, 04:14 PM~17554489
> *yes
> *


 :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 20 2010, 05:39 PM~17555666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Is that the same as mine?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 20 2010, 10:40 PM~17557791
> *how muched shiped to 92882
> *


you got a pm


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2010, 05:59 PM~17551475
> *i wish i had 16 bikes but i dont i have about 8 bikes and 19 frames not including the extra parts and shit
> and i just bought another cruiser  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bike looks gangster, i would use it for beer runs.


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2010, 08:13 PM~17545960
> *16 pixie w/chainguard  45 plus shipping which is about 18 in the lower 48 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trades


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

anybody want these for 25 bucks?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 20 2010, 09:49 PM~17557904
> *Is that the same as mine?
> *


 i think the one you got from me had a smooth block this one has some grooves do you want one like the one i got you ??? let me know i can get one


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 21 2010, 12:21 AM~17558985
> *that bike looks gangster, i would use it for beer runs.
> *


naw i use this one for that :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 21 2010, 05:58 AM~17560533
> *i think the  one you got from me  had a smooth block this one has some grooves do you want one like the one i got you ??? let me know i can get one
> *


im not sure yet if i need another one but i'll hit you up when i know.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 21 2010, 01:01 AM~17559311
> *trades
> *


what u got???


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2010, 03:10 PM~17530469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pick a frame and get all the parts - one set of wheels  ALL FOR 130 PLUS SHIPPING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> puprle frame one set wheels sproket cont kit pending
> *


 how much for the green bike with the 144 rims?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

16' SCHWINN KANDY FRAME WITH CHAINGUARD NEW DECALS ,,NEW PAINT JOB NEVER BEEN TOUCH



































20" SPROCKET


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@May 21 2010, 05:02 PM~17564798
> *16' SCHWINN KANDY FRAME WITH CHAINGUARD NEW DECALS ,,NEW PAINT JOB NEVER BEEN TOUCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" SPROCKET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE FRAME???


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 21 2010, 05:09 PM~17564854
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE FRAME???
> *


$300 *OBO *


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@May 21 2010, 11:02 PM~17564798
> *16' SCHWINN KANDY FRAME WITH CHAINGUARD NEW DECALS ,,NEW PAINT JOB NEVER BEEN TOUCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lovin that frame looks good


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@May 21 2010, 05:25 PM~17564938
> *$300 OBO
> *


OBO huh? I got a pack of skittles and a rusty 22


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 21 2010, 06:47 PM~17565563
> *OBO huh? I got a pack of skittles and a rusty 22
> *


i got some m&m's a and a ok .38? :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 20 2010, 06:39 PM~17555666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ttt 35 shipped in lower 48 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 21 2010, 08:17 PM~17566246
> *i got some m&m's a and a ok .38? :biggrin:
> *


damn ***** y you tryin to steal my shit :angry: how about rusty 22 skittles and a pack of sweettarts


----------



## Patróns Car Club

200


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2010, 01:01 PM~17570971
> *damn ***** y you tryin to steal my shit  :angry:  how about rusty 22 skittles and a pack of sweettarts
> *


ill up your sweettarts and throw in a lunchable :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 23 2010, 08:44 AM~17575970
> *ill up your sweettarts and throw in a lunchable :angry:
> *


    :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
i cant even beat that!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2010, 10:10 AM~17576404
> *      :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> i cant even beat that!!!
> *


yay..i won! :cheesy:


----------



## LowRider_69

any girls frames?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 20 2010, 09:45 PM~17555726
> *I GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE
> 200+SHIPPIN  obo TRADES WELCOME (NO STOCK PARTS)
> 
> RIMS ARE SHOW CHROME LOST SOME SPOKES WHEN I SENT THEM TO GET ITS MISSING 12 REGULAR AND 3 TWISTED  CHROMED THEY NEED O GET TRUED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 21 2010, 05:47 PM~17565563-->
> 
> 
> 
> OBO huh? I got a pack of skittles and a rusty 22
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 07:17 PM~17566246
> *i got some m&m's a and a ok .38? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 12:01 PM~17570971
> *damn ***** y you tryin to steal my shit  :angry:  how about rusty 22 skittles and a pack of sweettarts
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reynaldo866_@May 23 2010, 07:44 AM~17575970
> *ill up your sweettarts and throw in a lunchable :angry:
> *


damn this shits making me hungry.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 20 2010, 06:39 PM~17555666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


any one need a good working pump???


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 23 2010, 04:56 PM~17578875
> *damn this shits making me hungry.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

ok i need this gone 70 shipped obo bitch is boxed ready to go.


----------



## elspock84

60 on each shipped


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 24 2010, 04:15 AM~17581669
> *ok i need this gone 70 shipped obo bitch is boxed ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucker is nice what kind of flake is that?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 23 2010, 10:56 PM~17582294
> *fucker is nice what kind of flake is that?
> *


hok royal blue over a black base.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 20 2010, 09:30 AM~17550769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u got any 16"" rims for sale lmk


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 24 2010, 05:02 AM~17582398
> *hok royal blue over a black base.
> *


nice


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2010, 09:24 PM~17581821
> *60 on each shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What year are theses schwinns


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2010, 10:15 PM~17581669
> *ok i need this gone 70 shipped obo bitch is boxed ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nnniiiccceeee :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dr.aCuLa_@May 24 2010, 12:01 AM~17583124
> *What year are theses schwinns
> *


81 and. 82


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## lesstime




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

anybody want these for 25 bucks?


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 24 2010, 11:43 AM~17587015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u want for them twisted fender braces, the sissi bar and the handle bars??? pm me


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 23 2010, 10:42 PM~17582865
> *do u got any 16"" rims for sale lmk
> *


how much u want for them spinners


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 23 2010, 11:42 PM~17582865
> *do u got any 16"" rims for sale lmk
> *


not at this time... i'll let u know when :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 24 2010, 07:38 PM~17592207
> *not at this time... i'll let u know when :biggrin:
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty

aight people i have 2 schwinn bike frames on is a beach cruiser and one is a tandem bike also have the middle part were the axles go to make it a 3 wheeler .....i belive them to be from 1979 not sure will do 60 plus shipping on the beach cruiser frame and 90 plus shipping on the tandem frame and 40 plus shipping on the 3 wheeler middle part if u want to see pics pm me 

thank you


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@May 24 2010, 11:33 PM~17594814
> *aight people i have 2 schwinn bike frames on is a beach cruiser and one is a tandem bike also have the middle part were the axles go to make it a 3 wheeler .....i belive them to be from 1979 not sure will do 60 plus shipping on the beach cruiser frame and 90 plus shipping on the tandem frame and 40 plus shipping on the 3 wheeler middle part if u want to see pics pm me
> 
> thank you
> *


Ummmm pics would be nice :ugh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2010, 10:15 PM~17581669
> *ok i need this gone 70 shipped obo bitch is boxed ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sale pending


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 25 2010, 12:41 AM~17594928
> *Sale pending
> *


...SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2010, 10:15 PM~17581669
> *ok i need this gone 70 shipped obo bitch is boxed ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 20 2010, 06:39 PM~17555666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


30 shipped works good


----------



## lesstime

pump pending


----------



## Patróns Car Club

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@May 22 2010, 01:09 PM~17571234
> *200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*anybody with hydrolic cyclinders for the bike pm me. i need them  *


----------



## madrigalkustoms

I still have all 6 air switches. I can take them to the Socios show this weekend in Sacramento and you can get them there let me know.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

FOR SALE: Show Chrome, triple square twisted seat post clamp!!!
$18.00 shipped anywhere


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 20 2010, 06:39 PM~17555666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SOLD.  THANKS LESSTIME.


----------



## lesstime

pump is sold 
thanks LIL GOODTIMES CC feed back left


----------



## lesstime

140 shipped to lower 48


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 11 2010, 03:19 PM~17457039
> *thanks bro god looking out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 12:07 PM~17610488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140 shipped to lower 48
> *



its a 20 inch right??? :happysad: u got paypal?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 04:48 PM~17600698
> *FOR SALE: Show Chrome, triple square twisted seat post clamp!!!
> $18.00 shipped anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still for sale playas


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@May 26 2010, 12:37 PM~17611253
> *its a 20 inch right???  :happysad:  u got paypal?
> *


yes and yes pm coming


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2010, 10:24 PM~17581821
> *60 on each shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


60 SHIPPED


----------



## elspock84

:wow: :wow: :wow: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1967-SCHWINN-STINGRAY-...=item27b20f03b6


----------



## 19stratus97

wow., original midget, that would be a nice buy but shit,thats alot of cash


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2010, 03:03 PM~17611570
> *still for sale playas
> *


pm replied


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2010, 05:02 PM~17612834
> *60 SHIPPED
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 04:48 PM~17600698
> *FOR SALE: Show Chrome, triple square twisted seat post clamp!!!
> $18.00 shipped anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD TO CRUISIN IN STYLE (WAITING ON MONEY ORDER, PENDING DELIVERY)


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@May 21 2010, 05:02 PM~17564798
> *16' SCHWINN KANDY FRAME WITH CHAINGUARD NEW DECALS ,,NEW PAINT JOB NEVER BEEN TOUCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" SPROCKET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@May 26 2010, 05:18 PM~17614032
> *
> *


wtf u sellin it compa , damn maybe ill take it back


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

GOT SOME MORE STUFF FOR SALE: CLEANING OUT THE CLOSET 
GREAT PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 6 bucks shipped









top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 5 bucks shipped









green & red sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, per pair









complete fork head accessory chrome new- 12 bucks shipped









22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 6 bucks shipped









24k gold plated twisted pedal outer parts w/ hardware used- 7 bucks shipped









20" fender brace, just one of them i have chrome new- 2 bucks shipped









extended flat twisted down crown engraved on both sides and front, its hard to see but, i did the best i could with the pics new chrome- 25 bucks shipped

















i drew it the best i can of the engraving so ya can see what it looks like better









pm me, if interested, I want this stuff gone, so prices are negotiable shoot me some offers


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

How would you use them gold pedal parts?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Dr.aCuLa_@May 26 2010, 08:40 PM~17614777
> *How would you use them gold pedal parts?
> *










, you see the twisted parts you take the pedal apart for instance if you have chrome pedals like these you unscrew them and put the gold twisted parts in there so now you you have two toned pedals chrome and gold, feel me my man


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2010, 08:46 PM~17614835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you see the twisted parts you take the pedal apart for instance if you have chrome pedals like these you unscrew them and put the gold twisted parts in there so now you you have two toned pedals chrome and gold, feel me my man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that would make it look like these









:biggrin:


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

i hear ya but mine look like there rivited on...


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Dr.aCuLa_@May 26 2010, 07:50 PM~17614887
> *i hear ya but mine look like there rivited on...
> *


just drill them out and tap some threads


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 26 2010, 08:53 PM~17614925
> *just drill them out and tap some threads
> *


yep, exactly thanks bro


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2010, 07:53 PM~17614932
> *yep, exactly thanks bro
> *


no problem


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

Not sure how to do threads but you willing to trade? im pretty broke


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Dr.aCuLa_@May 26 2010, 09:07 PM~17615089
> *Not sure how to do threads but you willing to trade? im pretty broke
> *


I'm trying to get rid of a bunch of shit kid not get more, thanks anyway but im good on trades


----------



## mr.casper

:0


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Dr.aCuLa_@May 26 2010, 08:07 PM~17615089
> *Not sure how to do threads but you willing to trade? im pretty broke
> *


what do you have


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 26 2010, 07:35 PM~17615442
> *what do you have
> *


x2


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 26 2010, 08:35 PM~17615442
> *what do you have
> *


i guess nothin :angry:


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

Sorry watchin tha game man... I got a brand new twisted crank and some other shit ill be posting asap


----------



## lesstime

whats the other shit


----------



## lesstime




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17614694
> *GOT SOME MORE STUFF FOR SALE: CLEANING OUT THE CLOSET
> GREAT PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 5 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green & red sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, per pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete fork head accessory chrome new- 12 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24k gold plated twisted pedal outer parts w/ hardware used- 7 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" fender brace, just one of them i have chrome new- 2 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extended flat twisted down crown engraved on both sides and front, its hard to see but, i did the best i could with the pics new chrome- 25 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i drew it the best i can of the engraving so ya can see what it looks like better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me, if interested, I want this stuff gone, so prices are negotiable shoot me some offers
> *


lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

i have these custom pedals for sale........they are not in perfect condition but they are showable......ive showed these pedals for a while and they look good on the bike......they have a few small dings on it but nothing major that you can tell.....45 shipped


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17614694
> *GOT SOME MORE STUFF FOR SALE: CLEANING OUT THE CLOSET
> GREAT PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 5 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green & red sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, per pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete fork head accessory chrome new- 12 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24k gold plated twisted pedal outer parts w/ hardware used- 7 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" fender brace, just one of them i have chrome new- 2 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extended flat twisted down crown engraved on both sides and front, its hard to see but, i did the best i could with the pics new chrome- 25 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i drew it the best i can of the engraving so ya can see what it looks like better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me, if interested, I want this stuff gone, so prices are negotiable shoot me some offers
> *



...I WANT THA GOLD ONE'S....PM SENT :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 27 2010, 10:38 AM~17620742
> *...I WANT THA GOLD ONE'S....PM SENT :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


pm replied :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17614694
> *GOT SOME MORE STUFF FOR SALE: CLEANING OUT THE CLOSET
> GREAT PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 5 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green & red sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, per pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete fork head accessory chrome new- 12 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HNICustoms
> 24k gold plated twisted pedal outer parts w/ hardware used- 7 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" fender brace, just one of them i have chrome new- 2 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extended flat twisted down crown engraved on both sides and front, its hard to see but, i did the best i could with the pics new chrome- 25 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i drew it the best i can of the engraving so ya can see what it looks like better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me, if interested, I want this stuff gone, so prices are negotiable shoot me some offers
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 27 2010, 10:40 AM~17620764
> *pm replied  :biggrin:
> *


..........................SOLD....GOLD ONE'S


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 08:36 PM~17616252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


140 shipped lower 48 
paypal ready or usps money order or trade


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 27 2010, 08:17 AM~17620567
> *i have these custom pedals for sale........they are not in perfect condition but they are showable......ive showed these pedals for a while and they look good on the bike......they have a few small dings on it but nothing major that you can tell.....45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they go whit the sissy bars i have


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

still have:


> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17614694
> *
> GOT SOME MORE STUFF FOR SALE: CLEANING OUT THE CLOSET
> GREAT PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 5 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green & red sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, per pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete fork head accessory chrome new- 12 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" fender brace, just one of them i have chrome new- 2 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extended flat twisted down crown engraved on both sides and front, its hard to see but, i did the best i could with the pics new chrome- 25 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i drew it the best i can of the engraving so ya can see what it looks like better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me, if interested, I want this stuff gone, so prices are negotiable shoot me some offers
> *


lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 27 2010, 11:08 AM~17621026
> *they go whit the sissy bars i have
> *


 :yes:


----------



## $moneymike$

Where u located?


----------



## $moneymike$

might want those pedals


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 08:36 PM~17616252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt 140 shipped lower 48


----------



## schwinn1966

$80 shipped
:biggrin:


----------



## lowlinc93

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 27 2010, 08:08 AM~17621028
> *still have:
> 
> 
> *


I ned the red grips. Also looking for some pedals. PM me


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 27 2010, 07:44 PM~17627373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $80 shipped
> :biggrin:
> *


I'LL GET IT PM ME HOMIE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 27 2010, 07:44 PM~17627373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $80 shipped
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime

140 shipped lower 48


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

still have this shit want it gone


> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17614694
> *GOT SOME MORE STUFF FOR SALE: CLEANING OUT THE CLOSET
> GREAT PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 5 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green & red sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, per pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete fork head accessory chrome new- 12 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" fender brace, just one of them i have chrome new- 2 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extended flat twisted down crown engraved on both sides and front, its hard to see but, i did the best i could with the pics new chrome- 25 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i drew it the best i can of the engraving so ya can see what it looks like better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me, if interested, I want this stuff gone, so prices are negotiable shoot me some offers
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 27 2010, 08:44 PM~17627373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $80 shipped
> :biggrin:
> *


Sale Pending... :biggrin:


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

Anyone got some flat twisted handle bars? And a gooseneck with 2 bolts


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 24 2010, 11:05 AM~17587192
> *anybody want these for 25 bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 28 2010, 08:53 AM~17631866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140 shipped lower 48
> *


ANY ONE WANT THIS FOR 140 SHIPPED LOWER 48??? :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

air switches $30 plus ship. or ill have them at the socios show in sacramento this weekend. pm if interested.


----------



## lesstime

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/1100_4825.JPG[/img]









140 shipped lower 48
ttt


----------



## lesstime

THANK YOU NO TRADES 
UNLESS SCHWINN 12''LIL TIGERS :biggrin: 

k03367 oct 60?








kd07607oct 68?








et505005may 82?








dq556240 april 79








sears roenbuck








only numbers i can find is 743449 on top of seat post ???


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I HAVE A TWISTED SEAT & TWISTED SEAT TRIM 60 SHIPPED


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2010, 03:56 PM~17642754
> *SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY
> THANK YOU NO TRADES
> UNLESS SCHWINN 12''LIL TIGERS :biggrin:
> 
> k03367 oct 60?
> 
> dq556240 april 79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only numbers i can find is 743449 on top of seat post ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for each?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

need chrome seat pan i dont care in what condition it is in.


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

I wish i could afford that green bike lesstime


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Dr.aCuLa_@May 29 2010, 08:21 PM~17643990
> *I wish i could afford that green bike lesstime
> *


what one ???


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2010, 08:23 PM~17644006
> *what one ???
> *


just noticed that, both really, the girls bike and that lowrider :uh:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Dr.aCuLa_@May 29 2010, 08:33 PM~17644069
> *just noticed that, both really, the girls bike and that lowrider :uh:
> *


 pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

just so evey one know am not trying to get rich off these schwinns and i will part out if the price is right so dont be scared


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 27 2010, 08:44 PM~17627373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $80 shipped
> :biggrin:
> *




i couldn't get the front rim to go into the fork, did you make it bigger?


----------



## lesstime

yea you have to grind it a little


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2010, 04:56 PM~17642754
> *THANK YOU NO TRADES
> UNLESS SCHWINN 12''LIL TIGERS :biggrin:
> 
> k03367 oct 60?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kd07607oct 68?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> et505005may 82?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dq556240 april 79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sears roenbuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only numbers i can find is 743449 on top of seat post ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the blue lil chick? i had one but i got rid of it and i regret it now


----------



## lesstime

15 buck per part ??? plus shipping


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

Mabey make a trade for that green girls frame with the parts from the green lowrider bike for my blue bike??? PM me for details?...


----------



## lesstime

i dont know about that trade twisted parts for none twised parts


----------



## lesstime

will come with fenders and a chain guard sears roenbuck


----------



## gvsoriano

lookin for a 16" schwinn pixie front fender and crank with sprocket...


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by gvsoriano_@May 30 2010, 12:19 PM~17647303
> *lookin for a 16" schwinn pixie front fender and crank with sprocket...
> *


what you looking to spend what kinda shape you want them in


----------



## lesstime

best offer


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 27 2010, 10:17 AM~17620567
> *i have these custom pedals for sale........they are not in perfect condition but they are showable......ive showed these pedals for a while and they look good on the bike......they have a few small dings on it but nothing major that you can tell.....45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_GRIM

helping my homie out.  

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/1757444517.html


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 30 2010, 07:49 PM~17649949
> *helping my homie out.
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/1757444517.html
> *



:0


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 30 2010, 02:28 PM~17647621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best offer
> *


what size is it for 16"???


----------



## lesstime

yes rim is 16 and fork is 16 also fender


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2010, 03:56 PM~17642754
> *THANK YOU NO TRADES
> UNLESS SCHWINN 12''LIL TIGERS :biggrin:
> 
> k03367 oct 60?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kd07607oct 68?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> et505005may 82?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dq556240 april 79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sears roenbuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only numbers i can find is 743449 on top of seat post ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 DAM I DIDNT KNOW YOU HAD ALL THIS NICE BIKES.TTT FOR THE HOMIE LESSTIME


----------



## schwinn1966

12" Banana Seat w/Built in Seat Post
$20 Shipped

















:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

16" complete female frame. it says its a kia brand never heard of it. 50 plus shipping will take trades.


----------



## gvsoriano

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 30 2010, 10:19 AM~17647585
> *what you looking to spend  what kinda shape you want them in
> *


what do you have, and how much shipped to Honolulu, Hawaii 96819?


----------



## gvsoriano

16" midget stingray chainguard???


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 31 2010, 09:07 PM~17658499
> *14" Frame for sale  YOU CAN USE 12" & 16" Wheels On it!
> $50 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" Banana Seat w/Built in Seat Post
> $20 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that's cool


----------



## cone_weezy

top is sissy bar top hole is not drilled out i left it open so u can adjust ur height on how u want your seat to sit then line it up then drill the holes where u want them ...













this is the forks there are made for 20 inch bikes only cads were done by justdeez my own design. im asking 200 for the whole set price is final no low ballers i know there sum. cheap n broke ass ****** out there lol so dont waste my time  ......... west 13 dont be blowin up my inbox homie lol jk...


----------



## cone_weezy

pm me if u intrested in these parts


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 1 2010, 05:27 PM~17666618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the forks
> *


post the pic of them mounted on the frame. they look like skyscrapers in that pic. lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 1 2010, 05:26 PM~17666601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top is sissy bar  top hole is not drilled out i left it open  so u can adjust ur height on how u want your seat to sit then line it up then drill the holes where u want them ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the forks  there are made for 20 inch bikes only cads were done by justdeez my own design. im asking 200 for the whole set price is final no low ballers i know there sum. cheap n broke ass ****** out there lol so dont waste my time  ......... west 13 dont be blowin up my inbox homie lol jk...
> *


i'll take em if you'll do 20 bucks shipped yo :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 1 2010, 03:26 PM~17666601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top is sissy bar  top hole is not drilled out i left it open  so u can adjust ur height on how u want your seat to sit then line it up then drill the holes where u want them ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the forks  there are made for 20 inch bikes only cads were done by justdeez my own design. im asking 200 for the whole set price is final no low ballers i know there sum. cheap n broke ass ****** out there lol so dont waste my time  ......... west 13 dont be blowin up my inbox homie lol jk...
> *













with regular crown an spring












with a extend crown who the fuck is that in the background lol ...... more pics how it would look like


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 1 2010, 03:42 PM~17666759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with regular crown an spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a extend crown how the fuck is that inthe back ground lol ...... more pics how i would look like
> *


wats up with those fenders lmk


----------



## $moneymike$

Wassup west_13 my stuff coming?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Jun 1 2010, 03:47 PM~17666810
> *Wassup west_13 my stuff coming?
> *


yup p.m me for the tracking number


----------



## lesstime

heres the frame of the pedal car 
please check shipping from 83651 size is 51''x26''x18'' 
with 20 lbs
that way you dont think iam messing with you on shipping 



























heres 16'' wheels black one front ,purple is back and is bent 13 buck shipped to lower 48


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17614694
> *GOT SOME MORE STUFF FOR SALE: CLEANING OUT THE CLOSET
> GREAT PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 5 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green & red sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, per pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete fork head accessory chrome new- 12 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" fender brace, just one of them i have chrome new- 2 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extended flat twisted down crown engraved on both sides and front, its hard to see but, i did the best i could with the pics new chrome- 25 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i drew it the best i can of the engraving so ya can see what it looks like better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me, if interested, I want this stuff gone, so prices are negotiable shoot me some offers
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ive got a crap load of stock and some twisted bike parts that need to go away cheap
rims 144 gold set and chrome
handlebars
crowns
sprockets
etc pm me what you need


----------



## lesstime

wanted twisted grips


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 1 2010, 05:17 PM~17667691
> *ive got a crap load of stock and some twisted bike parts that need to go away cheap
> rims  144 gold set and chrome
> handlebars
> crowns
> sprockets
> etc      pm me what you need
> *


do u got an extended crown steering tube and bearings for the headset?? pm me


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 1 2010, 05:59 PM~17668101
> *do u got an extended crown steering tube and bearings for the headset?? pm me
> *


pm sent


----------



## schwinn1966

I have a set of the 10" hard wheels for the Radio Flyer for sale

:biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 1 2010, 08:43 PM~17669897
> *I have a set of the 10" hard wheels for the Radio Flyer for sale
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wat aout those 16" rims lol :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

[quote=schwinn1966,Jun 1 2010, 08:43 PM let me know when you need it it will be in paypal in the next few days :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

got 5 switches still for sale $30 each plus shipping.




































still for sale or will consider trades. Thanks.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 1 2010, 04:12 PM~17667097
> *heres the frame of the pedal car
> please check shipping from 83651 size is 51''x26''x18''
> with 20 lbs
> that way you dont think iam messing with you on shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres 16'' wheels black one front ,purple is back and is bent  13 buck shipped to lower 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


car is pending


----------



## Latino66

looking for a clean crome seat pan also a flat twist seat..frame or what eva you'd call em..lol. let me know.. tx.

need a continental kit that attaches to the rear fender I believe is a square twist type let me know.. tx. just the bracket I got the rim already. tx.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

P.M SENT JOHN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 2 2010, 08:38 AM~17673716
> *P.M SENT JOHN
> *


done deal i think lol


----------



## elspock84

16 pixie w/chainguard 45 plus shipping which is about 18 in the lower states. 










60 on each shipped in the lower states.




























i am willing to trade so shoot me some offers. :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 2 2010, 02:06 PM~17676462
> *16 pixie w/chainguard  45 plus shipping which is about 18 in the lower  states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 on each shipped in the lower  states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am willing to trade so shoot me some offers.  :cheesy:
> *


want to trade frame for frame???pm me let me know i like the pixie


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 2 2010, 03:58 PM~17676906
> *want to trade frame for frame???pm me let me know i like the pixie
> *


i rather have some rims wit tires :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

do i have some rims you want ??? i like that frame for my son


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 1 2010, 04:42 PM~17666759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a extend crown who the fuck is that in the background lol ...... more pics how it would look like
> *


he's an attention whore!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 2 2010, 06:06 PM~17677542
> *he's an attention whore!! :biggrin:
> *


nope. weezy's just a **** and wanted to get some pics of me


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 2 2010, 04:19 PM~17677686
> *nope.  weezy's just a **** and wanted to get some pics of me
> *


 :0 weezy like females not old dudes  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 2 2010, 04:50 PM~17677392
> *do i have some rims you want ??? i like that frame  for my son
> *


Umm do u have some to trade? I just want to get some rims and forks.


----------



## lesstime

all twisted part SOLD still have frame and these schwinns and one other sears belowpm me you offers dont be scared

k03367 oct 60?








kd07607oct 68?








et505005may 82?








dq556240 april 79








sears roenbuck


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 1 2010, 03:26 PM~17666601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top is sissy bar  top hole is not drilled out i left it open  so u can adjust ur height on how u want your seat to sit then line it up then drill the holes where u want them ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the forks  there are made for 20 inch bikes only cads were done by justdeez my own design. im asking 200 for the whole set price is final no low ballers i know there sum. cheap n broke ass ****** out there lol so dont waste my time  ......... west 13 dont be blowin up my inbox homie lol jk...
> *


trades???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANYBODY DOESNT WANT TO SELL THERE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS OFF THERE BIKE. PM ME IF U DO. I GOT MONEY TO OFFER. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 2 2010, 03:06 PM~17676462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

SALE PENDING FOR MY MAN PRIETO
extended flat twisted down crown engraved on both sides and front, its hard to see but, i did the best i could with the pics new chrome- 25 bucks shipped

















i drew it the best i can of the engraving so ya can see what it looks like better








[/b][/quote]


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ANY ONE GOT A 26" FLAT TWISTED FORK :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 2 2010, 06:19 PM~17677686
> *nope.  weezy's just a **** and wanted to get some pics of me
> *


i knew im not the only one that thinks weezy is a ****....im starting to think he really is :happysad:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 3 2010, 07:40 AM~17683620
> *i knew im not the only one that thinks weezy is a ****....im starting to think he really is :happysad:
> *


*****! please dont make me go double chin check you lol .... say rudy u gotta see my sneak peak of the pedals dtwist did for me. i think ur feelings will get hurt lol betta step up yo game cadillac wimpin :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 2 2010, 06:41 PM~17678838
> *trades???
> *


what u have ?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 3 2010, 09:03 AM~17683816
> ******! please dont make me go double chin check you lol .... say rudy u gotta see my sneak peak of the pedals dtwist did for me.  i think ur feelings will get hurt lol betta step up yo game cadillac wimpin  :biggrin:
> *


lets see the pics


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 3 2010, 08:08 AM~17683868
> *what u have ?
> *


some schwinns or tons of lowrrider mags ????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 3 2010, 10:03 AM~17683816
> ******! please dont make me go double chin check you lol .... say rudy u gotta see my sneak peak of the pedals dtwist did for me.  i think ur feelings will get hurt lol betta step up yo game cadillac wimpin  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 3 2010, 09:03 AM~17683816
> ******! please dont make me go double chin check you lol .... say rudy u gotta see my sneak peak of the pedals dtwist did for me.  i think ur feelings will get hurt lol betta step up yo game cadillac wimpin  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 08:14 AM~17683938
> *some schwinns or tons of lowrrider mags ????
> *


if u got a regular complete bike i willtrade i dont need anymore mags or frames lol


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 3 2010, 08:43 AM~17684227
> *if u got a regular complete bike i willtrade i dont need anymore mags or frames lol
> *


let me know what one they in here or in my topic


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 08:46 AM~17684246
> *let me know what one  they in here or in my topic
> *


top green one


----------



## lesstime

dont have the parts for it any more sorry


----------



## cone_weezy

the last one purple one


----------



## lesstime

pm sent be right back dr appt


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 3 2010, 09:40 AM~17683620
> *i knew im not the only one that thinks weezy is a ****....im starting to think he really is :happysad:
> *


he was trying to get me to help him with his new project. "hannah montana madness"


----------



## cone_weezy

n e ways ladies enough with the **** jokes ...


----------



## viejitocencoast

66 schwinn , 60 shipped


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 3 2010, 12:01 PM~17684944
> *n e ways ladies enough with the **** jokes ...
> *


sensitive? need a hug?


----------



## lesstime

SOLD 








ALONG WITH FENDERS PIPES AND CHAIN GUARD


----------



## schwinn1966

Brand new, never installed
$30


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2010, 02:05 PM~17686803
> *Brand new, never installed
> $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sending


----------



## viejitocencoast

130- shipped , frame , chainguard, kickstand....


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## schwinn1966

got these for sale too
$80


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2010, 07:52 PM~17689765
> *got these for sale too
> $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


16 or 20 ????if is put them on my tab :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2010, 08:52 PM~17689765
> *got these for sale too
> $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


20"?


----------



## Black 78 MC




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2010, 06:52 PM~17689765
> *got these for sale too
> $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


80 shipped?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 3 2010, 11:26 PM~17691726
> *80 shipped?
> *


yeah, but add $15 for the box :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

not 16 inch ???


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 4 2010, 12:19 AM~17692362
> *not 16 inch ???
> *


 :cheesy: no 20


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2010, 10:27 PM~17692434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2010, 11:27 PM~17692434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are but i cant afford them can i ???? i still have to pay for the other things we talked about


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

I got these BRAND NEW, NEVER SEEN OUTSIDE DVS Skate shoes! There size 12. There all white with black pinstripes on the sides! Ill let them go for $45.00 plus around 5 bucks for shipping! These are normaly $80.00 shoes!





























Ill also trade them for Lowrider bike parts or model cars.

Please PM me!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Lil-Tiger-/320...=item4aa1d7dcb7

:0


----------



## Sr.Castro

ANGELITOS CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW
LAMESA TEXAS
RAFFLE TICKETS R $10.00 OR 5 FOR $40.00
1ST PRIZE-22" RIMS 6 LUGS<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/austin%20sept.%202009%20088%20(Custom).jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/austin%20sept.%202009%20092%20(Custom).jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

2ND PRIZE XBOX 360
MORE PIZES TO BE ANNOUNCE


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2010, 03:05 PM~17686803
> *Brand new, never installed
> $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that shipped?


----------



## shrekinacutty

here some pics of them frames and axle i have for sale 





































if intrested pm me 

thank you


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2010, 10:13 PM~17692296
> *yeah, but add $15 for the box  :biggrin:
> *


Ok


----------



## lucha_mike

Anyone got a schwinn beach cruiser or other similar schwinn for sale? 24 or 26 inch rim bike, mainly just want frame. thanks


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lucha_mike_@Jun 7 2010, 04:16 PM~17719239
> *Anyone got a schwinn beach cruiser or other similar schwinn for sale? 24 or 26 inch rim bike, mainly just want frame. thanks
> *


i got both which one do you really want???


----------



## lucha_mike

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 7 2010, 02:37 PM~17719420
> *i got both which one do you really want???
> *


Probably the 26.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 5 2010, 11:09 AM~17702846
> *ANGELITOS CAR CLUB
> 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW
> LAMESA TEXAS
> RAFFLE TICKETS R $10.00 OR 5 FOR $40.00
> 1ST PRIZE-22" RIMS 6 LUGS<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/austin%20sept.%202009%20088%20(Custom).jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/austin%20sept.%202009%20092%20(Custom).jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> 2ND PRIZE XBOX 360
> MORE PIZES TO BE ANNOUNCE
> *


how do i get tickets ?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 1 2010, 03:26 PM~17666601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top is sissy bar  top hole is not drilled out i left it open  so u can adjust ur height on how u want your seat to sit then line it up then drill the holes where u want them ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the forks  there are made for 20 inch bikes only cads were done by justdeez my own design. im asking 200 for the whole set price is final no low ballers i know there sum. cheap n broke ass ****** out there lol so dont waste my time  ......... west 13 dont be blowin up my inbox homie lol jk...
> *


parts are pending right now


----------



## lesstime

nope there sold box going out in mornig


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 08:03 PM~17722084
> *nope there sold box going out in mornig
> *


 will be waiting pm me the tracking number when u ship it ..


----------



## lesstime

will do i even take my lap top so i do it as soon as i get in the car 


any one have any other 16inch parts???


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 08:07 PM~17722167
> *will do i even take my lap top so i do it as soon as i get in the car
> any one have any other 16inch parts???
> *


lol okie dokie... i will see if i can go pick up those will fan wheels this weekend if im not busy an mock em up to the forks so u can get an idea how they would look with the wheels


----------



## lesstime

damn i didnt even think of that i should have had you do that it whould have mad me send out the money for the wheels the same time i send the bike how far are they from you ??? whould it be hard to do before morning ???


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 08:21 PM~17722370
> *damn i didnt even think of that i should have had you do that it  whould have mad me send out the money for the wheels the same time i send the bike  how far are they from you ??? whould it be hard to do before morning ???
> *


what you mean? the wheels at my homie shop i stay like 32 mins away from him


----------



## lesstime

how hard whould it be to get the wheels on the forks by tomorrow moning so maybe i can send a money order with your stuff tomorrow ???


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 08:31 PM~17722503
> *how hard whould it be  to get the wheels on the forks by tomorrow moning so maybe i can send a money order with your stuff tomorrow ???
> *


shit it wouldnt be hard i can go pick them up tomorrow after work and ship them along with the parts i will bubble wrap the wheels really good an then use paper same for the face parts


----------



## lesstime

grab them tomorrow and send me some pics and if i like them on the forks ill have the money sent cool ??


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 08:37 PM~17722576
> *grab them tomorrow and send me some pics and  if i like them on the forks ill have the money sent  cool ??
> *


done deal  trust me when i saw these wheel i didnt want to sell them lol u wont either if u had em... i will post a pic tomorrow on your topic on the one you building for your son


----------



## lesstime

ok cool ill be on the look out


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by lucha_mike_@Jun 7 2010, 03:16 PM~17719239
> *Anyone got a schwinn beach cruiser or other similar schwinn for sale? 24 or 26 inch rim bike, mainly just want frame. thanks
> *


i have that 24 inch beach cruiser frame for sale the green one


----------



## cone_weezy

20inch 12 bars fan wheels for sale 115 price has dropped brand new never been mounted i just put a tired n forks show how they would look an dont ask bout all the parts that on it they all been sold already lol ....


----------



## lesstime

good luck bro sorry wish they were 16 inch


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 09:23 PM~17723797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch  12 bars fan wheels for sale 115 price has dropped brand  new never been mounted  i just put a tired n forks  show how they would look  an dont ask bout all the parts that on it they all been sold already lol ....
> *


Those wheels are nice


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 8 2010, 12:23 AM~17723797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch  12 bars fan wheels for sale 115 price has dropped brand  new never been mounted  i just put a tired n forks  show how they would look  an dont ask bout all the parts that on it they all been sold already lol ....
> *


*Too bad they aren't 72 spoke fans, I'm looking for a set of 72's*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 11:23 PM~17723797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch  12 bars fan wheels for sale 115 price has dropped brand  new never been mounted  i just put a tired n forks  show how they would look  an dont ask bout all the parts that on it they all been sold already lol ....
> *


any trades??


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 8 2010, 10:30 AM~17727349
> *any trades??
> *


what u got


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 8 2010, 12:12 PM~17727706
> *what u got
> *


schwinn frames.  if you want


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 8 2010, 11:39 AM~17727922
> *schwinn frames.    if you want
> *


naw im good on frames lol


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 8 2010, 11:12 AM~17727706
> *what u got
> *


how bout an ipod touch


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 8 2010, 11:58 AM~17728074
> *how bout an ipod touch
> *


whats wrong with it? any pic


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 8 2010, 12:03 PM~17728124
> *whats wrong with it? any pic
> *


theres nun wrong wit it its jailbroken its 8 gig gots a case n screen protector and warrente till jan 2011


----------



## Esoteric

offers? both rears one converted to front, you cant convert the front one into a rear again due to modifications. they need cleaning


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 8 2010, 01:40 PM~17728490
> *offers? both rears one converted to front, you cant convert the front one into a rear again due to modifications. they need cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Price?


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: 
k03367 oct 60?








kd07607oct 68?








et505005may 82?








dq556240 april 79









still for sale or trade


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 8 2010, 03:40 PM~17728490
> *offers? both rears one converted to front, you cant convert the front one into a rear again due to modifications. they need cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   lucky 7's nice rims


----------



## schwinn1966

144's

$80










Whitewalls
$20


----------



## schwinn1966

$20


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

lookin for gold plated parts

POST WHAT U GOT

-square twisted mirrors
-regular crown 
-squre twist sissy bar


----------



## haro amado

frame for sale it ready for paint 250 or b.o.b you can call me at 209 430-8984


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: well i think most of you are scared to get told no so heres what i like to get out of them 
k03367 oct 60?$80 plus shipping








kd07607oct 68?$60 plus shipping 








et505005may 82? $60 plus shipping 








dq556240 april 79 $80 plus shipping 








these prices are for you to work with willing to trade show me what you got 12inch or 16 inch 
i think these prices are fair


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 8 2010, 07:58 PM~17731843
> *:biggrin: well i think most of you are scared to get told no so heres what i like to get out of them
> 
> kd07607oct 68?$60 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shipped to 92882


----------



## Lil Spanks

also looking for 12 inch tiger fenders and sissy bars


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 8 2010, 08:48 PM~17733029
> *shipped to 92882
> *


pm sent


----------



## gvsoriano

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*Still looking for 16" Midget Stingray CHAINGUARD and FRONT FENDER...Please let me know...Thanks!!!*</span>


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 8 2010, 06:58 PM~17731843
> *:biggrin: well i think most of you are scared to get told no so heres what i like to get out of them
> k03367 oct 60?$80 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kd07607oct 68?$60 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> et505005may 82? $60 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dq556240 april 79 $80 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these prices are for you to work with  willing to trade show me what you got  12inch or 16 inch
> i think these prices are fair
> *


wud you take 60 for the bantam


----------



## 74_Glass

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@Jun 8 2010, 06:44 PM~17731722
> *frame for sale it ready for paint 250 or b.o.b you can call me at 209 430-8984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: thats alot of work right there


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 8 2010, 07:49 PM~17733043
> *also looking for 12 inch tiger fenders and sissy bars
> *


x2


----------



## $piff

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 8 2010, 06:07 PM~17731377
> *$20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 how much shipped to 95928 chico, ca. with payment info


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 8 2010, 09:43 PM~17731711
> *lookin for gold plated parts
> 
> POST WHAT U GOT
> 
> -square twisted mirrors
> -regular crown
> -squre twist sissy bar
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jun 9 2010, 12:27 AM~17734837
> *wud you take 60 for the bantam
> *


pm me tryed to pm you but it didnt work


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

for sale is the handle bar plates $75 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

Solar or 3 volt DC powered Turntable holds up to 30 lbs.

$16 Shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 10 2010, 02:04 PM~17750670
> *Solar powered Turntable holds up to 30 lbs.
> 
> $16 Shipped
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the seat


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 10 2010, 04:04 PM~17750670
> *Solar powered Turntable holds up to 30 lbs.
> 
> $16 Shipped
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn genius :wow:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 10 2010, 02:04 PM~17750670
> *Solar powered Turntable holds up to 30 lbs.
> 
> $16 Shipped
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats siick, but does it come with a place to put in some batterys so it could be used in door??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 10 2010, 04:04 PM~17750670
> *Solar powered Turntable holds up to 30 lbs.
> 
> $16 Shipped
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 10 2010, 03:43 PM~17751016
> *thats siick, but does it come with a place to put in some batterys so it could be used in door??
> *


no, but u could swap out the solar with a 3 volt DC adapter


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 10 2010, 02:05 PM~17750678
> *how much for the seat
> *


x2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

what was the first lowrider bike magazine made ..............what was the year and was it spring/fall/summer/winter.....trying to see if i have the first issue........thanks


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 27 2010, 08:44 PM~17627373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $80 shipped
> :biggrin:
> *



SOLD
:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 8 2010, 06:58 PM~17731843
> *:biggrin: well i think most of you are scared to get told no so heres what i like to get out of them
> k03367 oct 60?$80 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kd07607oct 68?$60 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> et505005may 82? $60 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dq556240 april 79 $80 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these prices are for you to work with  willing to trade show me what you got  12inch or 16 inch
> i think these prices are fair
> *


ttt


----------



## schwinn1966

SOLD
:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro




----------



## schwinn1966

Here it is using a 3 volt adapter


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 11 2010, 11:19 AM~17759421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $90 Shipped
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 11 2010, 01:44 PM~17760160
> *Here it is using a 3 volt adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

these 52 spoke 12 inch rims with whitewall tires might be for sale if the price is right. i've only had them for about a month and they were stored away, not on a bike

$110 shipped, basically i'm just getting my money back


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 11 2010, 10:49 PM~17764411
> *these 52 spoke 12 inch rims with whitewall tires might be for sale if the price is right.  i've only had them for about a month and they were stored away, not on a bike
> 
> $110 shipped, basically i'm just getting my money back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


already?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 10:23 PM~17723797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch  12 bars fan wheels for sale 115 price has dropped brand  new never been mounted  i just put a tired n forks  show how they would look  an dont ask bout all the parts that on it they all been sold already lol ....
> *


still for sale


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

ANYONE HAVE A 12" TWISTED CRANK AND A O.G. SCHWINN GOOSE NECK?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 11 2010, 09:57 PM~17764448
> *already?
> *


yeah, because you never sent me pics of that frame you had, hahaha 

just kidding, i just bought this and want to get some rims for it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 12 2010, 06:32 AM~17766182
> *yeah, because you never sent me pics of that frame you had, hahaha
> 
> just kidding, i just bought this and want to get some rims for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice looking monte bro what year 86?


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 10 2010, 08:16 PM~17752877
> *what was the first lowrider bike magazine made ..............what was the year and was it spring/fall/summer/winter.....trying to see if i have the first issue........thanks
> *


FALL 1994???
<img src=\'http://www.aztlanbicycle.com/PRODUCT/LOWRIDER%20BICYCLE%20MAGAZINE/FALL_94.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 12 2010, 06:32 AM~17766182
> *yeah, because you never sent me pics of that frame you had, hahaha
> 
> just kidding, i just bought this and want to get some rims for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice. an LS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 12 2010, 01:22 PM~17767599
> *nice.  an LS
> *


 :yes: :yes: i love that style


----------



## iceman42776

lookin for a bike in progress willing to trade for two kickers in box wit soundstram amp hit me up on pm wit offers sed u picks of box


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Jun 10 2010, 06:16 PM~17752877-->
> 
> 
> 
> what was the first lowrider bike magazine made ..............what was the year and was it spring/fall/summer/winter.....trying to see if i have the first issue........thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this topic is a good place to find what your looking for. im sure someone in there has it.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=360914
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-schwinn1966_@Jun 11 2010, 10:19 AM~17759421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD
> :biggrin:
> *


were did you get this at before you sold it?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 12 2010, 06:02 AM~17766472
> *FALL 1994???
> <img src=\'http://www.aztlanbicycle.com/PRODUCT/LOWRIDER%20BICYCLE%20MAGAZINE/FALL_94.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


thats not the first issue, thats the 4th


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 12 2010, 07:11 AM~17766250
> *nice looking monte bro what year 86?
> *


try again nugga. stock ls


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 12 2010, 04:27 PM~17768802
> *try again nugga. stock ls
> *


WTF lmfao


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 10 2010, 06:16 PM~17752877
> *what was the first lowrider bike magazine made ..............what was the year and was it spring/fall/summer/winter.....trying to see if i have the first issue........thanks
> *


this show the 1st one


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 12 2010, 04:28 PM~17768811
> *WTF lmfao
> *


LOL its either an 87 88


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 12 2010, 05:21 PM~17769055
> *LOL its either an 87 88
> *


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

Anyone selling some cheap bike stuff?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*ANYONE HAVE A 12" TWISTED CRANK?*


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 12 2010, 04:38 PM~17769434
> *ANYONE HAVE A 12" TWISTED CRANK?
> *


mannys lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 12 2010, 03:41 PM~17769456
> *mannys lol
> *


he mite have some already made huh?! i'll give him a call, thanks!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Dr.aCuLa_@Jun 12 2010, 06:34 PM~17769412
> *Anyone selling some cheap bike stuff?
> *


NOT TO YOU MAN!!!!!!! SCAMMER. WHEN ARE YOU JUST GONNA STOP COMING AROUND HERE TAKING PEOPLES MONEY?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 12 2010, 08:18 PM~17769958
> *NOT TO YOU MAN!!!!!!!  SCAMMER.  WHEN ARE YOU JUST GONNA STOP COMING AROUND HERE TAKING PEOPLES MONEY?
> *


x34567890


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 12 2010, 04:21 PM~17769055
> *LOL its either an 87 88
> *


it's an 86


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 12 2010, 09:05 PM~17770217
> *it's an 86
> *


ding ding ding :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

them ralleys will bring in some cash in oakland(CA)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 09:07 PM~17770225
> *them ralleys will bring in some cash in oakland(CA)
> *


hell thats any where bro


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 12 2010, 01:02 PM~17767822
> *this topic is a good place to find what your looking for. im sure someone in there has it.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=360914
> were did you get this at before you sold it?
> *


had it for some time. they used to sell them at Sam's club years ago


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 12 2010, 07:18 PM~17769958
> *NOT TO YOU MAN!!!!!!!  SCAMMER.  WHEN ARE YOU JUST GONNA STOP COMING AROUND HERE TAKING PEOPLES MONEY?
> *


what hapned...other then taking someones money?


----------



## lesstime

k03367 oct 60?$80 plus shipping








kd07607oct 68?$60 plus shipping 








et505005may 82? $60 plus shipping 









these prices are for you to work with willing to trade show me what you got 12inch or 16 inch 
i think these prices are fair


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

for sale blue and red gold twisted mirrors


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hand grips and bottom bearing kit for sale


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

for sale gold tone 20" twisted fork brace


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

for sale gold tone twisted crank


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

20" bent flat twisted sissy bar for sale


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2010, 04:58 PM~17775915
> *hand grips and bottom bearing kit for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for that crank bearing kit and one of them gold twisted cranks??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 14 2010, 01:54 PM~17782878
> *how much for that crank bearing kit and one of them gold twisted cranks??
> *


teh gold is flat gold no shine and say $20 shipped for both


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 14 2010, 01:00 PM~17783404
> *teh gold is flat gold no shine and say $20 shipped for both
> *


koo ill let u know whats up and its all good i can get the gold replated and ma homie almost done drawing up the sprocket kuz the first one he made came out fucked up so he guna do it over again


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Really need to sell this to pay some bills so I'll let them go for $25 each plus shipping.


----------



## brownie_602

IM TRYNA GET RID OF THIS EITHER AS A WHOLE BIKE OR JUST PARTS I DNT NEED IT JUST NEEDS SUM NEW TUBES FOR THE TIRES BUT I USED TO RIDE IT ALL THE TIME BUT I NEED THE FERIA TO FIX UP MY OTHER BIKE IM WILLING TO TRADE IT ALSO IF U STAY IN PHX THATS GOOD CUZ THEN I CAN TAKE IT TO YOU...LOL NEVER MIND THE WALL I CAME BACK FRM CALI AND IT WAS LIKE THAT ITS BETTER NOT TO KNOW LOL


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 14 2010, 05:05 PM~17785512
> *IM TRYNA GET RID OF THIS EITHER AS A WHOLE BIKE OR JUST PARTS I DNT NEED IT JUST NEEDS SUM NEW TUBES FOR THE TIRES BUT I USED TO RIDE IT ALL THE TIME BUT I NEED THE FERIA TO FIX UP MY OTHER BIKE IM WILLING TO TRADE IT ALSO IF U STAY IN PHX THATS GOOD CUZ THEN I CAN TAKE IT TO YOU...LOL NEVER MIND THE WALL I CAME BACK FRM CALI AND IT WAS LIKE THAT ITS BETTER NOT TO KNOW LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT COLOR IS UR SEAT NE MORE PICS?


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 14 2010, 05:11 PM~17785548
> *WAT COLOR IS UR SEAT NE MORE PICS?
> *


THE TOP OF THE SEAT IS BLACK AND THE SIDES ARE WHITE IT NEEDS TI BE CLEANED BUT I CAN DO THAT AND I CAN TAKE SUM WHEN I GET HOME


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 14 2010, 05:12 PM~17785569
> *THE TOP OF THE SEAT IS BLACK AND THE SIDES ARE WHITE IT NEEDS TI BE CLEANED BUT I CAN DO THAT AND I CAN TAKE SUM WHEN I GET HOME
> *


COOL CLEAN IT UP N SNAP SOME SHOTS N HIT ME UP WIT A PRICE OR WAT TO TRADE!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 14 2010, 05:14 PM~17785583
> *COOL CLEAN IT UP N SNAP SOME SHOTS N HIT ME UP WIT A PRICE OR WAT TO TRADE!
> *


KOO ILL CLEAN IT UP WHEN I GET HOME AND SEND U SOME MORE PIKX WHEN I GET HOME AND IL WILLING TO TRADE IT FOR AN EXTENDED CROWN IF U GOT ONE IF NOT MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## cone_weezy

what u want for that bike


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 14 2010, 05:17 PM~17785602
> *KOO ILL CLEAN IT UP WHEN I GET HOME AND SEND U SOME MORE PIKX WHEN I GET HOME AND IL WILLING TO TRADE IT FOR AN EXTENDED CROWN IF U GOT ONE IF NOT MAKE ME AN OFFER
> *


GOT 1 REGULAR TWISTED!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 14 2010, 05:18 PM~17785620
> *what u want for that bike
> *


what u got?? im open for trades kuz i dnt need it


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 14 2010, 05:20 PM~17785633
> *what u got?? im open for trades kuz i dnt need it
> *


i got fan wheels for sale i wanted 115 but no one has money.... i dont need them ..... i just want a nother bike so i can mock up my new shit i got coming to me


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 14 2010, 05:29 PM~17785716
> *i got fan wheels for sale i wanted 115 but no one has  money.... i dont need them ..... i just want a nother bike so i can mock up my new shit i got coming to me
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 14 2010, 04:28 PM~17784134
> *koo ill let u know whats up and its all good i can get the gold replated and ma homie almost done drawing up the sprocket kuz the first one he made came out fucked up so he guna do it over again
> *


OK BRO YEA JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## hnicustoms

HA HOMIE'S uffin: I NEED THA LONGEST TWISTED CRANK ARM'S.........ASAP....DOES ANY ONE KNOW WERE I CAN GET SOME....??????? uffin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 11 2010, 09:49 PM~17764411
> *these 52 spoke 12 inch rims with whitewall tires might be for sale if the price is right.  i've only had them for about a month and they were stored away, not on a bike
> 
> $110 shipped, basically i'm just getting my money back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 14 2010, 06:10 PM~17786065
> *OK BRO YEA JUST LET ME KNOW
> *


simon i will


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 15 2010, 05:07 PM~17795310
> *simon i will
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> Really need to sell this to pay some bills so I'll let them go for $25 each plus shipping.
> 
> pm. me if interested i need some bike parts so if you want to trade let me know what you have.


----------



## Fleetangel

> Really need to sell this to pay some bills so I'll let them go for $25 each plus shipping.
> 
> pm. me if interested i need some bike parts so if you want to trade let me know what you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ARE THOSE FOR AIR OR ELECTRIC??
Click to expand...


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 09:51 PM~17799501
> *ARE THOSE FOR AIR OR ELECTRIC??
> *


They are for air. 1/8" female pipe 3 ports they are the same as what bone collector sells.


----------



## lesstime

still for sale send me your offers via pm 
dont forget shipping :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 10:23 PM~17723797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch  12 bars fan wheels for sale 115 price has dropped brand  new never been mounted  i just put a tired n forks  show how they would look  an dont ask bout all the parts that on it they all been sold already lol ....
> *


still for sale if anyone want it


----------



## schwinn1966

$80 Set
:biggrin:


----------



## $piff

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 14 2010, 05:29 PM~17785716
> *i got fan wheels for sale i wanted 115 but no one has  money.... i dont need them ..... i just want a nother bike so i can mock up my new shit i got coming to me
> *


i got a chrome gt dyno 20" frame if ya wanna trade


----------



## lesstime

wanted schwinn bannana seat for a 16inch pixie


----------



## viejitocencoast

$130-


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 17 2010, 03:45 PM~17817339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $80 Set
> :biggrin:
> *


what size are they?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ANY 16" FRAMES FOR SALE?? WITH TANK AND SKIRTS :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## TonyO

I have a bucket of about 50 or 60 of these spikes. They're in good shape ready for polishing and plating. They are hollow on the bottom so you can weld it onto a sissybar, handlebars, weld threads and use them as pedals, etc.

Make an offer if you want 1 or several.


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 12:21 PM~17773553
> *k03367 oct 60?$80 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kd07607oct 68?$60 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> et505005may 82? $60 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these prices are for you to work with  willing to trade show me what you got  12inch or 16 inch
> i think these prices are fair
> *


how much shipped for the 20 inch girls bike


----------



## KCMCUSTOMS

I have a 20in lowrider frame forsale...was modified a lil and painted silverish grey but can be stripped .. "pics can be provided"


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 20 2010, 09:53 AM~17838083
> *how much shipped for the 20 inch girls bike
> *


the bantam is sold what one you looking at pm me loc thanks


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 10:23 PM~17723797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch  12 bars fan wheels for sale 115 price has dropped brand  new never been mounted  i just put a tired n forks  show how they would look  an dont ask bout all the parts that on it they all been sold already lol ....
> *


these have been sold already !


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 1 2010, 03:26 PM~17666601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top is sissy bar  top hole is not drilled out i left it open  so u can adjust ur height on how u want your seat to sit then line it up then drill the holes where u want them ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the forks  there are made for 20 inch bikes only cads were done by justdeez my own design. im asking 200 for the whole set price is final no low ballers i know there sum. cheap n broke ass ****** out there lol so dont waste my time  .......
> *



these been sold already


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2010, 04:57 PM~17775910
> *for sale blue and red gold twisted mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE MIRRIORS AND THE GRIPS??


----------



## -GT- RAY

LOOKING FOR GOLD PLATED FENDERS FOR A 20 INCH FRAME...


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 18 2010, 01:19 PM~17824993
> *what size are they?
> *



they are 20". 

the fans are sold i still have the 144's 

i might have another set in my storage if anybodys interested

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

1 set left

$30








:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jun 18 2010, 10:42 AM~17823781
> *$130-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any trades???


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 14 2010, 08:57 PM~17786663
> *HA HOMIE'S uffin: I NEED THA LONGEST TWISTED CRANK ARM'S.........ASAP....DOES ANY ONE KNOW WERE I CAN GET SOME....??????? uffin:
> *


I may have one. It's for a 24' or 26'


----------



## brownie_602

i need a bird cage seat post it dnt have to be new but as long as the cage aint scrached its all gud also a 5 button green seat let me know what u got


----------



## brownie_602

dnt want em dnt need em hit me up if interested the gold spring and support bars are brand new i took em off sum gold flat twisted forks 

the chrome has minor scratches and it needs a new steering tube 

the forks are fora 20 inch bike 


willing to trade also


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 21 2010, 02:36 PM~17846430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnt want em dnt need em hit me up if interested the gold spring and support bars are brand new i took em off sum gold flat twisted forks
> 
> the chrome has minor scratches and it needs a new steering tube
> 
> the forks are fora 20 inch bike
> willing to trade also
> *


i have this 










:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 21 2010, 01:47 PM~17846492
> *i have this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


lol i got sum already i just been to lazy to fix my wall ma dad all bitchin at me n shit lol


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 21 2010, 02:51 PM~17846513
> *lol i got sum already i just been to lazy to fix my wall ma dad all bitchin at me n shit lol
> *


lol im glad you took it the right way


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 21 2010, 02:00 PM~17846586
> *lol im glad you took it the right way
> *


lol yea i know when people are just fuckin around no need to be a dick to people over nun lol


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 21 2010, 03:07 PM~17846662
> *lol yea i know when people are just fuckin around no need to be a dick to people over nun lol
> *


i wasnt tryin to be a dick

my bad


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 21 2010, 02:11 PM~17846699
> *i wasnt tryin to be a dick
> 
> my bad
> *


lol i aint callin u a dick im sayin i know u were just jokin so theres no need 4 me to be a dick over nun


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 21 2010, 03:23 PM~17846798
> *lol i aint callin u a dick im sayin i know u were just jokin so theres no need 4 me to be a dick over nun
> *


all right cooll


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 21 2010, 12:56 PM~17846158
> *i need a bird cage seat post it dnt have to be new but as long as the cage aint scrached its all gud also a 5 button green seat let me know what u got
> *


 i got one new never been used


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 20 2010, 01:01 PM~17838476
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE MIRRIORS AND THE GRIPS??
> *


what grips and what mirrors?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 21 2010, 01:36 PM~17846430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnt want em dnt need em hit me up if interested the gold spring and support bars are brand new i took em off sum gold flat twisted forks
> 
> the chrome has minor scratches and it needs a new steering tube
> 
> the forks are fora 20 inch bike
> willing to trade also
> *


what are you asking for them?


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 21 2010, 03:26 PM~17847340
> *what are you asking for them?
> *


make me an offer homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 21 2010, 03:51 PM~17847537
> *make me an offer homie
> *


35 ?


----------



## lesstime

any one looking for a schwinn spring seat good shape cover has no rips or anything dye it to the color of your liking :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 21 2010, 07:29 PM~17849642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one looking for a schwinn spring seat good shape cover has no rips or anything dye it to the color of your liking  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how mush? :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

trade for parts for my little girls parts or best offer ????
it fits in a med flat rate box


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 21 2010, 07:38 PM~17849729
> *how mush? :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE A RED ONE THE SAME!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 11 2010, 09:49 PM~17764411
> *these 52 spoke 12 inch rims with whitewall tires might be for sale if the price is right.  i've only had them for about a month and they were stored away, not on a bike
> 
> $110 shipped, basically i'm just getting my money back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



just put them on ebay, $100 shipped if anyone wants them, rims, tires, and tubes


----------



## Amahury760

GOT THIS OLD RADIO FLYER SCOOTER FOR SALE...LOOKING TO GET $100..00 BUCKS....EVERYTHING THERE.....LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO....LOCAL PICK UP....OR UNLESS BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING....LMK ,,IF INTRESTED...IM IN NO HURRY TO SELL...SO NO LOW BOLLERS... .






















THIS ONE'S MY DOUGHTERS SCOOTER,THIS IS HOW IT COULD LOOK.. CURRENTLY FINISHING ANOTHER ONE FOR MY 2 YR OLD SO DONT NEED IT ANYMORE..


----------



## schwinn1966

Schwinn 20" Black Friday Frame 
$50 Shipped
:biggrin:

also have a couple of rear fenders w/braces new


----------



## schwinn1966

Twisted crank (longer one)


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 22 2010, 07:50 AM~17853483
> *Schwinn 20" Black Friday Frame
> $50 Shipped
> :biggrin:
> 
> also have a couple of rear fenders w/braces new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hit this guy up he was lookin for some gold fenders



> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 20 2010, 12:04 PM~17838497
> *LOOKING FOR GOLD PLATED FENDERS FOR A 20 INCH FRAME...
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 22 2010, 08:48 AM~17853828
> *hit this guy up he was lookin for some gold fenders
> *


thanks
:biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 22 2010, 10:39 AM~17854644
> *thanks
> :biggrin:
> *


any time, just tryin to help someone out


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I have these custom show chrome square twisted handlebars new never used freshly chromed
75 bucks plus shipping
bought them for my tribute trike now I'm selling the tribute trike with the old handlebars never put them on it still in plastic


----------



## brownie_602

got a new gold crown i dnt need it cuz i got a down crown 10 bukx shipped


----------



## lesstime

why you no tell me


----------



## schwinn1966

12" fender
$15 shipped








:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

looking 4 a 140 (not 144) spoke front rim has to be show chrome or if you can point me where i can get 1 new thanks pm me


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jun 22 2010, 08:36 PM~17861065
> *looking 4 a 140 (not 144) spoke front rim has to be show chrome or if you can point me where i can get 1 new thanks pm me
> *


pm SHOW_BOUND


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 21 2010, 07:29 PM~17849642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one looking for a schwinn spring seat good shape cover has no rips or anything dye it to the color of your liking  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

For Sale: Chrome and Gold Sprocket *SALE PENDING*









Can't tell but it is a lil bent. 









It has a bend in it.  Here you can see it better.
\


----------



## schwinn1966

pm sent


----------



## -GT- RAY

Have these forks....Missing the spring.But $15


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 22 2010, 02:14 AM~17852832
> *GOT THIS OLD RADIO FLYER SCOOTER FOR SALE...LOOKING TO GET $100..00 BUCKS....EVERYTHING THERE.....LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO....LOCAL PICK UP....OR UNLESS BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING....LMK ,,IF INTRESTED...IM IN NO HURRY TO SELL...SO NO LOW BOLLERS... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ONE'S MY DOUGHTERS SCOOTER,THIS IS HOW IT COULD LOOK.. CURRENTLY FINISHING ANOTHER ONE FOR MY 2 YR OLD SO DONT NEED IT ANYMORE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 23 2010, 07:01 PM~17870143
> *For Sale: Chrome and Gold Sprocket $20.00 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell but it is a lil bent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a bend in it.    Here you can see it better.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ILL BUY THAT!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 5 2008, 05:11 PM~10343405
> *still 4 sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







do you still have the seat? $?


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 22 2010, 09:01 PM~17860583
> *12" fender
> $15 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how about those wheels?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jun 24 2010, 04:21 AM~17873674
> *do you still have the seat? $?
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jun 24 2010, 05:21 AM~17873674
> *do you still have the seat? $?
> *


thats from back in o8


----------



## JAMES843

244 pg look at them all lol


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jun 24 2010, 12:33 PM~17876133
> *244 pg look at them all lol
> *


what?


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 23 2010, 07:01 PM~17870143
> *For Sale: Chrome and Gold Sprocket $20.00 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell but it is a lil bent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a bend in it.    Here you can see it better.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i want that it would look sick on ma bike


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

no sorry


----------



## lesstime

any one got any chrome or gold nutsand bolts they want to sale or trade???


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

shwin yr? CANDY FLAKE PINSTRIP BY MIKE LAMBRSON ALL TWISTED PUT A LOT OF $ IN TO THE BIKE SON HAS HAD IT SITING IN HIS CLOSIT 4 A YEAR$ 550 
















































HIT ME UP 951 367 6245 JESSE


----------



## lesstime

kd07607oct 68?








et505005may 82?









sale or trade show me what you got 
hints for trade itemsbuilding a 16inch and a 20inch


----------



## ripsta85

all parts and frame for sale let me know what you need


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 21 2010, 07:29 PM~17849642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one looking for a schwinn spring seat good shape cover has no rips or anything dye it to the color of your liking  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 25 2010, 08:09 AM~17884220
> *all parts and frame for sale let me know what you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE HEADLIGHT??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jun 13 2010, 06:57 PM~17775910-->
> 
> 
> 
> for sale blue and red gold twisted mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'[email protected] 13 2010, 06:58 PM~17775915
> *hand grips and bottom bearing kit for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2010, 06:59 PM~17775924
> *for sale gold tone twisted crank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*red mirrors pending sales

1 gold crank SOLD!!!
bearing cups kits SOLD!!!*


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 25 2010, 10:20 AM~17885202
> *red mirrors pending sales
> 
> 1 gold crank SOLD!!!
> bearing cups kits SOLD!!!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## lesstime

you get my pm d???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY+Jun 25 2010, 12:20 PM~17885208-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM SENT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sent back bro thats cool
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@Jun 25 2010, 12:20 PM~17885210
> *you get my pm d???
> *


yea i do not know if i can do it at a ood price bro checking into it


----------



## lesstime

yea i do not know if i can do it at a ood price bro checking into it


cool let me know thanks


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 25 2010, 08:09 AM~17884220
> *all parts and frame for sale let me know what you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





how many spokes are the rims


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jun 25 2010, 02:00 PM~17886085
> *how many spokes are the rims
> *


looks like 140's


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 25 2010, 08:09 AM~17884220
> *all parts and frame for sale let me know what you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the frame


----------



## lesstime

20inch frame 15 bucks plus shipping


----------



## lesstime

need to sale asap


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

lil tiger on ebay.......http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingra...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335e731b93


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: :wow:


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 25 2010, 07:47 AM~17884096
> *kd07607oct 68?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> et505005may 82?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sale or trade show me what you got
> hints for trade itemsbuilding a 16inch and a 20inch
> *


need to sale asap


----------



## lesstime

i have 2 sets of spikes for your head badage 2 bucks shipped lower48 each set
heres more of idea of what it looks like 


























badage and trim not for sale


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Got my wheels yesturday, opened the box today. Schwinn1966 for the great service and the extra stuff. Thanks


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 25 2010, 06:14 PM~17888649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 2 sets of  spikes for your head badage  2 bucks shipped lower48
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

is it to much???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 25 2010, 08:16 PM~17889420
> *is it to much???
> *


naw. not at all.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 25 2010, 12:17 PM~17886676
> *20inch frame 15 bucks plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice. Is it a Schwinn?


----------



## lesstime

sorry its not its a sears 
will take trades


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jun 13 2010, 06:57 PM~17775910-->
> 
> 
> 
> for sale blue and red gold twisted mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'[email protected] 13 2010, 06:58 PM~17775915
> *hand grips and bottom bearing kit for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2010, 06:58 PM~17775919
> *for sale gold tone 20" twisted fork brace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jun 13 2010, 06:59 PM~17775924-->
> 
> 
> 
> for sale gold tone twisted crank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2010, 06:59 PM~17775927
> *20" bent flat twisted sissy bar for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stuff for sale


----------



## JAMES843

4 sale will take trades


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 22 2010, 02:14 AM~17852832
> *GOT THIS OLD RADIO FLYER SCOOTER FOR SALE...LOOKING TO GET $100..00 BUCKS....EVERYTHING THERE.....LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO....LOCAL PICK UP....OR UNLESS BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING....LMK ,,IF INTRESTED...IM IN NO HURRY TO SELL...SO NO LOW BOLLERS... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ONE'S MY DOUGHTERS SCOOTER,THIS IS HOW IT COULD LOOK.. CURRENTLY FINISHING ANOTHER ONE FOR MY 2 YR OLD SO DONT NEED IT ANYMORE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL FOR SALE.... LMK


----------



## Y U H8TIN

LOOKING FOR SOME FORKS FOR A 12" RADIO FLYER. ( THE ORIGINAL ONE'S )

THANKS


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 23 2010, 08:42 PM~17871325
> *Have these forks....Missing the spring.But $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL FOR SALE


----------



## KCMCUSTOMS

*Got a 20in frame "think its a schwinn" with side plates and rear plates .. painted siverish grey... Pics can be provided...hit me up*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey i have a stock 16" fork for sale BEST OFFER


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jun 26 2010, 05:14 AM~17891741
> *LOOKING FOR SOME FORKS FOR A 12" RADIO FLYER. ( THE ORIGINAL ONE'S )
> 
> THANKS
> *


Oh I forgot to look LOL sorry bro! I'll take a look today!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jun 26 2010, 05:14 AM~17891741
> *LOOKING FOR SOME FORKS FOR A 12" RADIO FLYER. ( THE ORIGINAL ONE'S )
> 
> THANKS
> *


hey bro i found those forks, but i took off the original paint and primered it. if you still want them let me know.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 25 2010, 02:49 PM~17886937
> *need to sale asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH??


----------



## lesstime

pm sent


----------



## west_13

GOT A 20'' KUSTOM FRAME FOR 
SALE KANDY PAINTED AND STRIPPED 170$$ FIRM


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 01:19 AM~17896679
> *GOT A 20'' KUSTOM FRAME FOR
> SALE KANDY PAINTED AND STRIPPED 170$$ FIRM
> *



ARE U BRAIN DEMAGE.........? :loco: :dunno: :twak: :twak: U OWE SO MUCH SHIT.........WERE'S MY HEAD BADGE.......I SHIPPED A FULL BIKE TO U????????????????????????  U BURNED ME


----------



## hnicustoms

DO NOT BUY FROM .................WEST 13


BAD PERSON


WEST 13

DO NOT BUY FROM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 12:19 AM~17896679
> *GOT A 20'' KUSTOM FRAME FOR
> SALE KANDY PAINTED AND STRIPPED 170$$ FIRM
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547048


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 26 2010, 11:19 PM~17896679
> *GOT A 20'' KUSTOM FRAME FOR
> SALE KANDY PAINTED AND STRIPPED 170$$ FIRM
> *


THE ONE IN THE BACK GROUND THE FRAME 170 $$


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 05:44 AM~17897375
> *THE ONE IN THE BACK GROUND THE FRAME 170 $$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah like anyones going to belive that


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 02:19 AM~17896679
> *GOT A 20'' KUSTOM FRAME FOR
> SALE KANDY PAINTED AND STRIPPED 170$$ FIRM
> *


hope you got more shit for sale putooooss fuk this kid dont buy from him unless you deal with him locally


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 07:44 AM~17897375
> *THE ONE IN THE BACK GROUND THE FRAME 170 $$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so intstead of sellin the frame maybe you should give it to some1 for your fuk-ups gornudo


----------



## lesstime

> kd07607oct 68?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> et505005may 82?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch frame 15 bucks plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 1 set of spikes for your head badage 2 bucks shipped lower48 each set
> heres more of idea of what it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badage and trim not for sale


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 04:44 AM~17897375
> *THE ONE IN THE BACK GROUND THE FRAME 170 $$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lesstime

wanted chrome or gold 
axel nuts,chain guard screws ,sissybar seat bolts/nuts,gooseneck bolts/nuts 
sooner the better thanks cash or trades


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 04:39 PM~17899910
> *wanted chrome or gold
> axel nuts,chain guard screws ,sissybar seat bolts/nuts,gooseneck bolts/nuts
> sooner the better thanks cash or trades
> *


try menards they have a chrome hardware section


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 04:23 PM~17900111
> *try menards they have a chrome hardware section
> *


really 
wish we had one out here


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 05:28 PM~17900128
> *really
> wish we had one out here
> *


WHAT! we have two 

what about the home depot, lowes, or ace hardware?


----------



## lesstime

we have them but they dont have an chrome the have zinc(k) or nickle but nothing that close to chrom or gold


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 05:34 PM~17900158
> *we have them but they dont have an chrome the have zinc(k) or nickle  but nothing that close to chrom or gold
> *


pm me pics of what you want ill ill go and check them out this weekend


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 04:38 PM~17900178
> *pm me pics of what you want ill ill go and check them out this weekend
> *


sweet thanks taking pic pm in a min


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 05:42 PM~17900203
> *sweet thanks taking pic pm in a min
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 05:57 PM~17899665
> *
> *


fuk that noise and pay up dont buy this unless you meet him in person


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 02:57 PM~17899665
> *
> *


hey ill get if you ship it 1st and when i get it ill pay


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 05:05 PM~17900728
> *hey ill get if you ship it 1st and when i get it ill pay
> *


x13


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 02:57 PM~17899665
> *
> *


aye foo if its yours post more pics of it???that i doubt it


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 21 2010, 12:36 PM~17846430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnt want em dnt need em hit me up if interested the gold spring and support bars are brand new i took em off sum gold flat twisted forks
> 
> the chrome has minor scratches and it needs a new steering tube
> 
> the forks are fora 20 inch bike
> willing to trade also
> *


u still got? :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Have these forks....Missing the spring.$10


----------



## west_13

FOR SALE KANDY PAINTED KUSTOM FRAME PIN STRIPPED
170$$


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 03:39 PM~17899910
> *wanted chrome or gold
> axel nuts,chain guard screws ,sissybar seat bolts/nuts,gooseneck bolts/nuts
> sooner the better thanks cash or trades
> *


try ACE hardware they have them


----------



## schwinn1966

Ok, got this stuff for sale

$20









$20









$80 Set









$30








:biggrin:


----------



## $piff

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 04:34 PM~17900158
> *we have them but they dont have an chrome the have zinc(k) or nickle  but nothing that close to chrom or gold
> *


try pep boys i seen a chrome section in their bullet nuts and all


----------



## lesstime

dont have pepboys only shucks and napa 
ace dont have anything already lookd theres not a whole lot of need for that kinda stuff out here so noone carries it lol


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 27 2010, 06:45 PM~17901045
> *u still got? :wow:
> *


the sale pending


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 11:59 PM~17904104
> *FOR SALE KANDY PAINTED KUSTOM FRAME PIN STRIPPED
> 170$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lesstime

WEST 13 
am sure no one going to send anything to you you might as well send it to some one and then get you money 
or pay off every one you owe and go from there


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 01:25 PM~17907315
> *WEST 13
> am sure no one going to send anything to you you might as well send it to some one and then get you money
> or pay off every one you owe and  go from there
> *


X2


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13+Jun 28 2010, 02:59 AM~17904104-->
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE KANDY PAINTED KUSTOM FRAME PIN STRIPPED
> 170$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH hell no, no1 buys that shit unless they go see him in public!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 03:20 PM~17907277
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 03:25 PM~17907315
> *WEST 13
> am sure no one going to send anything to you you might as well send it to some one and then get you money
> or pay off every one you owe and  go from there
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup x13 no 1 better be that silly...and still waitin on a paypal/M.O. of $280 and a frigin air kit or $400 David
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reynaldo866_@Jun 28 2010, 03:49 PM~17907534
> *X2
> *


x13


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 09:48 AM~17905970
> *dont have pepboys only shucks and napa
> ace dont have anything already lookd theres not a whole lot of need for that kinda stuff out here so noone carries it lol
> *


tell me what sizes you need and what type of heads you want (no ****) and i'll go check out the prices for you and get them you pay for them plus shipping..and do you want the washers and nuts and bolts ..let me know ...i know there not cheap..have you checked out the web site?they might have some there..


----------



## lesstime

i sent it to Reynaldo866 i asked him to foward it to you also if you can let me know how much befor you buy that way you know if i can afford it lol


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 28 2010, 01:59 AM~17904104
> *FOR SALE KANDY PAINTED KUSTOM FRAME PIN STRIPPED
> 170$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAY HOME BOY YOU SCAMING MY HOMIES ON THIS BOARD?  IF IT IS CONFIRMED THAT YOU ARE CONSIDER YOUR SELF GONE.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 08:07 PM~17911789
> *i sent it to Reynaldo866 i asked him to foward it to you also if you can let me know how much befor you buy that way you know if i can afford it lol
> *


no problem ,,if he sends it to me tonite maybe i can go tomarrow and check out the prices for you and let you know...


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 28 2010, 09:28 PM~17912011
> *no problem ,,if he sends it to me tonite maybe i can go tomarrow and check out the prices for you and let you know...
> *


i just sent it to you about five min. ago


----------



## lesstime

thanks guys


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 28 2010, 09:19 PM~17911902
> *SAY HOME BOY YOU SCAMING MY HOMIES ON THIS BOARD?   IF IT IS CONFIRMED THAT YOU ARE CONSIDER YOUR SELF GONE.
> *



from what i have read in other topics, it is true, notice that he hasn't replied to anyone's comments, he's just posted pics


----------



## lesstime

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## brownie_602

does anyone know where i can get some spokes for a 20" rim just the spokes tho i need 144 gold spokes


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 28 2010, 11:19 PM~17911902
> *SAY HOME BOY YOU SCAMING MY HOMIES ON THIS BOARD?   IF IT IS CONFIRMED THAT YOU ARE CONSIDER YOUR SELF GONE.
> *


yup still owes me $400 or his parts and $200 for messin around for a month makin hios club look not so hot


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17911902
> *SAY HOME BOY YOU SCAMING MY HOMIES ON THIS BOARD?   IF IT IS CONFIRMED THAT YOU ARE CONSIDER YOUR SELF GONE.
> *


*It looks like he has been, I've been keeping a close eye on it. Just giving him time to reply before banning him for good!*


----------



## syked1

thx darin for not kickin him out yet


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 30 2010, 07:13 AM~17924757
> *thx darin for not kickin him out yet
> *


*No problem Jay, hope he mans up and pays up! *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 30 2010, 06:58 AM~17924721
> *It looks like he has been, I've been keeping a close eye on it. Just giving him time to reply before banning him for good!
> *


I sent him a pm .we will see what happens. I will leave it in your hands homie. let me know if you need anything


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 30 2010, 08:17 AM~17924945
> *I sent him a pm .we will see what happens. I will leave it in your hands homie. let me know if you need anything
> *


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY




----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2010, 04:57 PM~17775910
> *for sale blue and red gold twisted mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



do you have some chrome mirrors??


----------



## Amahury760

OK FELLAS ,,,CLEANING OUT MY STORAGE,,,TOO MANNY PROJECTS NOT ENOUGH TIME....BUT NOT HURTING FOR MONEY.....PM YOUR BEST OFFERS .LOCATED IN SD































































POST ME YOUR OFFERS..WILL GO FROM THERE.... :0 :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 04:44 AM~17897375
> *THE ONE IN THE BACK GROUND THE FRAME 170 $$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill buy it from you. send it and ill send money when i get it


----------



## elspock84

http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-Schwinn-Krate-Col...544803561299723


----------



## lesstime

kd07607oct 68?








et505005may 82?



































20inch frame 15 bucks plus shipping 


































i have 1 set of spikes for your head badage 2 bucks shipped lower48 each set 
heres more of idea of what it looks like 


























badage and trim not for sale


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by HEAVY-CHEVY_@Jun 30 2010, 09:35 AM~17926606
> *
> *


IS THIS DOUG 68CHEVY THE GUY THAT WAS RIPPING PEOPLE OFF????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jun 30 2010, 12:41 PM~17926656
> *do you have  some chrome mirrors??
> *


nope sorry


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 30 2010, 08:17 AM~17924767
> *No problem Jay, hope he mans up and pays up!
> *



mommy is payin his stuff


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 30 2010, 11:50 AM~17927637
> *OK FELLAS ,,,CLEANING OUT MY STORAGE,,,TOO MANNY PROJECTS NOT ENOUGH TIME....BUT NOT HURTING FOR MONEY.....PM YOUR BEST OFFERS .LOCATED IN SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POST ME YOUR OFFERS..WILL GO FROM THERE.... :0  :wow:
> *


----------



## cone_weezy

20 bucks & free shipping .. new bird cage seat post i have no use for it


----------



## REC

for sale just need to smooth and primer it best offer


----------



## 65ragrider

26" for sale has every thing pinstriped lefed and the bike is purple.350$ it has bundle


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 30 2010, 11:43 PM~17932578
> *26" for sale has every thing pinstriped lefed and the bike is purple.350$ it has bundle
> *


post pics


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 30 2010, 09:21 PM~17932442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale just need to smooth and primer it best offer
> *


That's nice


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 30 2010, 11:53 PM~17932647
> *That's nice
> *


thanks i will work on it and post more pics its just 75% done


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 30 2010, 10:21 PM~17932442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale just need to smooth and primer it best offer
> *


you asking a pretty penny for it or just want to get rid of it ???


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 1 2010, 12:10 AM~17932762
> *you asking a pretty penny for it or just want to get rid of it ???
> *


well i just want to sell it not asking for alot but if a good offer is made its sold but ill post better pic's of the frame soon i just want to see if any body wanted it


----------



## lesstime

pm me what your thinking or any trades 
as is 
might be able to work something out ???
id like a boys frame for me


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 30 2010, 09:21 PM~17932442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale just need to smooth and primer it best offer
> *


pm me what your looking to get for this!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 30 2010, 10:10 PM~17932762
> *you asking a pretty penny for it or just want to get rid of it ???
> *


That would look nice with them forks and s bars u got


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 30 2010, 12:50 PM~17927637
> *OK FELLAS ,,,CLEANING OUT MY STORAGE,,,TOO MANNY PROJECTS NOT ENOUGH TIME....BUT NOT HURTING FOR MONEY.....PM YOUR BEST OFFERS .LOCATED IN SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POST ME YOUR OFFERS..WILL GO FROM THERE.... :0  :wow:
> *


PM OFFERS.....NO TRADES,,SORRY..


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 03:16 PM~15646745
> *THIS IS JUST SOME EXTRA STUFF TAKING UP SPACE IN THE GARAGE THAT WE DON'T NEED ANYMORE. THERE IS SOME NEW PARTS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN USED AS WELL AS SOME OLD PARTS. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED BETTER PICS OF A PART JUST HIT ME UP. THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I STILL HAVE THESE PARTS IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, JUST HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

GOT SOME MORE STUFF FOR SALE: CLEANING OUT THE CLOSET 
GREAT PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 6 bucks shipped









top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 5 bucks shipped









green & red sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, per pair









complete fork head accessory chrome new- 12 bucks shipped









22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 6 bucks shipped









20" fender brace, just one of them i have chrome new- 2 bucks shipped










pm me, if interested, I want this stuff gone, so prices are negotiable shoot me some offers


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 1 2010, 09:30 AM~17935206
> *I STILL HAVE THESE PARTS IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, JUST HIT ME UP :biggrin:
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 1 2010, 09:30 AM~17935206
> *I STILL HAVE THESE PARTS IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, JUST HIT ME UP :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 1 2010, 09:34 AM~17935238
> *GOT SOME MORE STUFF FOR SALE: CLEANING OUT THE CLOSET
> GREAT PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 5 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green & red sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, per pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete fork head accessory chrome new- 12 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" fender brace, just one of them i have chrome new- 2 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me, if interested, I want this stuff gone, so prices are negotiable shoot me some offers
> *


PM SENT


----------



## wet-n-wild

HERE ARE SOME BIGGER PICS FOR EVERYONE :biggrin: 
































[/quote]


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 1 2010, 12:46 PM~17935732
> *PM SENT
> *


pm replied


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 1 2010, 09:30 AM~17935206
> *I STILL HAVE THESE PARTS IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, JUST HIT ME UP :biggrin:
> *


how much for the speedometer


----------



## brownie_602

> HERE ARE SOME BIGGER PICS FOR EVERYONE :biggrin:


[/quote]
how much for the handle bars fenders sissi bar forks and are they 20 inch or 16 inch


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 30 2010, 12:50 PM~17927637
> *OK FELLAS ,,,CLEANING OUT MY STORAGE,,,TOO MANNY PROJECTS NOT ENOUGH TIME....BUT NOT HURTING FOR MONEY.....PM YOUR BEST OFFERS .LOCATED IN SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POST ME YOUR OFFERS..WILL GO FROM THERE.... :0  :wow:
> *


what u want 4the wv


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 1 2010, 09:30 AM~17935206
> *I STILL HAVE THESE PARTS IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, JUST HIT ME UP :biggrin:
> *



:wave: might drive over one of these days :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 1 2010, 03:39 PM~17938487
> *:wave: might drive over one of these days  :biggrin:
> *


COOL!!! STOP BY


----------



## schwinn1966

$25








:biggrin:

$30


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 1 2010, 03:31 PM~17938406
> *what u want 4the wv
> *


PM SENT.. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

* How much for this bRO? Let me know.*


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 1 2010, 08:23 PM~17940791
> * How much for this bRO? Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm SENT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 30 2010, 02:31 PM~17928408
> *kd07607oct 68?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> et505005may 82?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch frame 15 bucks plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 1 set of  spikes for your head badage  2 bucks shipped lower48 each set
> heres more of idea of what it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badage and trim not for sale
> *


make offers every one


----------



## rollindeep54

have bratz trike for sale $300.00 have pics on craigs list ( palm springs area )


----------



## thomy205

WHAT IM LOOKIN FOR........

TWISTED FORK, TWISTED SISSY BAR, 140 SPOKE FAN WHEELS, TWISTED HANDLE BARS, TWISTED CONTI KIT WITH 16" RIM TIRE AND TUBE BABY D, 


I ALSO NEED A PRICE SHIPPED TO KENTUCKY...


THX :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by rollindeep54_@Jul 2 2010, 11:29 PM~17950312
> *have bratz trike for sale $300.00 have pics on craigs list ( palm springs area )
> *


your kidding....right?


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 30 2010, 12:50 PM~17927637
> *OK FELLAS ,,,CLEANING OUT MY STORAGE,,,TOO MANNY PROJECTS NOT ENOUGH TIME....BUT NOT HURTING FOR MONEY.....PM YOUR BEST OFFERS .LOCATED IN SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POST ME YOUR OFFERS..WILL GO FROM THERE.... :0  :wow:
> *


PM OFFERS,, RATHER NOT SHIPP...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY..SAN DIEGO,AREA


----------



## wet-n-wild

> HERE ARE SOME BIGGER PICS FOR EVERYONE :biggrin:


[/quote]

TAILIGHT AND CUPS SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 3 2010, 11:18 AM~17952941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much pm me


----------



## fertizona

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 14 2010, 05:05 PM~17785512
> *IM TRYNA GET RID OF THIS EITHER AS A WHOLE BIKE OR JUST PARTS I DNT NEED IT JUST NEEDS SUM NEW TUBES FOR THE TIRES BUT I USED TO RIDE IT ALL THE TIME BUT I NEED THE FERIA TO FIX UP MY OTHER BIKE IM WILLING TO TRADE IT ALSO IF U STAY IN PHX THATS GOOD CUZ THEN I CAN TAKE IT TO YOU...LOL NEVER MIND THE WALL I CAME BACK FRM CALI AND IT WAS LIKE THAT ITS BETTER NOT TO KNOW LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you still got this?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Custom 16" "D-TWIST" chrome square twisted pedals fo sale,never been used !! (Show only)

Pm for info !


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 4 2010, 08:34 PM~17961133
> *Custom 16" "D-TWIST" chrome  square twisted pedals fo sale,never been used !! (Show only)
> 
> can't post pics now I'm on my phone pm ure # ill sent pics !
> *


CUANTO O SHIT NEVER MIND 16


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 4 2010, 08:34 PM~17961133
> *Custom 16" "D-TWIST" chrome  square twisted pedals fo sale,never been used !! (Show only)
> 
> Pm for info !
> *


pm me thank you


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 4 2010, 11:44 PM~17961705
> *pm me thank you
> *


Huh pm u for wut homie ?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 4 2010, 09:34 PM~17961133
> *Custom 16" "D-TWIST" chrome  square twisted pedals fo sale,never been used !! (Show only)
> 
> Pm for info !
> *


Pedals r good for 16" or 20" !


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 4 2010, 10:34 PM~17961133
> *Custom 16" "D-TWIST" chrome  square twisted pedals fo sale,never been used !! (Show only)
> 
> Pm for info !
> *





> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 5 2010, 07:29 AM~17962618
> *Pedals r good for 16" or 20" !
> *


*These are the pedals he's refering to *


----------



## lesstime

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 5 2010, 02:02 PM~17965244
> *These are the pedals he's refering to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by fertizona_@Jul 3 2010, 02:28 PM~17953784
> *you still got this?
> *


NOPE ITS GONE


----------



## JAMES843

[/quote]



how much?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 5 2010, 03:02 PM~17965244
> *These are the pedals he's refering to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thnkx D !!

Serious pms people !!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 5 2010, 04:02 PM~17965244
> *These are the pedals he's refering to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: want!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro

>


how much?
[/quote]
x2$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 5 2010, 07:39 PM~17967170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## west_13

GOT THESE FENDER BRACES ENGRAVED BY DANNY AKA RIPSTA66..
LOOKING TO TRADE FOR SOME CYLINDERS.OR P.M ME WITH YOUR OFFER THANKS


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jul 6 2010, 03:59 AM~17970768
> *GOT THESE FENDER BRACES ENGRAVED BY DANNY AKA RIPSTA66..
> LOOKING TO TRADE FOR SOME CYLINDERS.OR P.M ME WITH YOUR OFFER THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how about selling them so you can pay me lil punk...get yr mom on the phone today cause im fedup with yr bullsh*t


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 30 2010, 02:31 PM~17928408
> *kd07607oct 68?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> et505005may 82?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch frame 15 bucks plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 1 set of  spikes for your head badage  2 bucks shipped lower48 each set
> heres more of idea of what it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badage and trim not for sale
> *


willing to trade


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jul 6 2010, 12:59 AM~17970768
> *GOT THESE FENDER BRACES ENGRAVED BY DANNY AKA RIPSTA66..
> LOOKING TO TRADE FOR SOME CYLINDERS.OR P.M ME WITH YOUR OFFER THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much.......... $ in hand


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 6 2010, 01:29 PM~17973587
> *How much.......... $ in hand
> *


pay him when they are in ur hand


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 6 2010, 12:59 PM~17973851
> *pay him  when they are in ur hand
> *


X2000000000,000000000,00,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,


----------



## lesstime

any one got some 16inch fenders ????
chrome ,two tone,murals, 
most be in good shape


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 6 2010, 03:29 PM~17973587
> *How much.......... $ in hand
> *


he owes me $400 send me the $$ lol 

dont SELL ANYTHING TO WEST_13 nor buy from him yr better off to just send me the $$


----------



## syked1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, west_13


:wave: hi :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 6 2010, 06:30 PM~17976833
> *he owes me $400 send me the $$ lol
> 
> dont SELL ANYTHING TO WEST_13 nor buy from him yr better off to just send me the $$
> *


OH OK.............TO LATE


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 6 2010, 08:07 PM~17977929
> *OH OK.............TO LATE
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## syked1

for real  damn hope you got them be4 payin the lil puke... maybe he can use that money to square me off


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 6 2010, 08:14 PM~17978000
> *for real  damn hope you got them be4 payin the lil puke... maybe he can use that money to square me off
> *



Just kiddin...... I told him to send them to me, then I will ship money to him..... only way he can clear his name up now


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 6 2010, 11:17 PM~17978035
> *Just kiddin...... I told him to send them to me, then I will ship money to him..... only way he can clear his name up now
> *


pretty much, and even that hes/mommy is having a hard time


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i need a chain guard for a 68 midget stingray 16" bike...


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jul 6 2010, 12:59 AM~17970768
> *GOT THESE FENDER BRACES ENGRAVED BY DANNY AKA RIPSTA66..
> LOOKING TO TRADE FOR SOME CYLINDERS.OR P.M ME WITH YOUR OFFER THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 27 2010, 11:59 PM~17904104
> *FOR SALE KANDY PAINTED KUSTOM FRAME PIN STRIPPED
> 170$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13+Jul 7 2010, 03:29 AM~17980579-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west_13_@Jul 7 2010, 03:32 AM~17980594
> *
> *




DONT BUY/SELL FROM/TO THIS LIL GOOF... owes lots of people money


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 6 2010, 12:59 PM~17973851
> *pay him  when they are in ur hand
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## lesstime

WANTED 16INCH MONGOOSE RACER X WHEELS


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 10:47 AM~17982402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WANTED  16INCH MONGOOSE RACER X WHEELS
> *


more??


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 10:47 AM~17982402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WANTED  16INCH MONGOOSE RACER X WHEELS
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop

Anyone got an air switch or pressure regulator for an air ride set up


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Jul 7 2010, 11:38 AM~17982735
> *Anyone got an air switch or pressure regulator for an air ride set up
> *


Harbor Freight have air reg. for like 7 bucks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Jul 7 2010, 09:38 AM~17982735
> *Anyone got an air switch or pressure regulator for an air ride set up
> *


i think this guy has switches? 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=83646


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop

those air regulators dont work had one blow up on me dealing with co2 high pressure


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 7 2010, 10:29 AM~17982673
> *more??
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 7 2010, 11:37 AM~17982724
> *pm sent  :cheesy:
> *


Detailed Results:

Out for Delivery or Available at PO Box, July 07, 2010, 9:51 am, ROCKFORD, IL 61108 
Sorting Complete, July 07, 2010, 9:21 am, ROCKFORD, IL 61108 
Arrival at Post Office, July 07, 2010, 7:23 am, ROCKFORD, IL 61108 
Processed through Sort Facility, July 07, 2010, 12:16 am, ELK GROVE VILLAGE, IL 60007 
Acceptance, July 06, 2010, 1:37 pm, HIGHWOOD, IL 60040


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 7 2010, 12:13 PM~17982988
> *Detailed Results:
> 
> Out for Delivery or Available at PO Box, July 07, 2010, 9:51 am, ROCKFORD, IL 61108
> Sorting Complete, July 07, 2010, 9:21 am, ROCKFORD, IL 61108
> Arrival at Post Office, July 07, 2010, 7:23 am, ROCKFORD, IL 61108
> Processed through Sort Facility, July 07, 2010, 12:16 am, ELK GROVE VILLAGE, IL 60007
> Acceptance, July 06, 2010, 1:37 pm, HIGHWOOD, IL 60040
> *


yeah i just seen it 
that was a hell of a lot more then what i was thinking i was going to get thanks alot 
its going to look real good once i get it sprayed :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Jul 7 2010, 02:00 PM~17982897
> *those air regulators dont work had one blow up on me dealing with co2 high pressure
> *


yeah the bottle puts out around 800 PSI after the bottle on/off


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 11:34 AM~17973107
> *willing to trade
> *


DO U STILL GET A SET OF THE BADGE SPIKES LEFT I WANT A PAIR


----------



## lesstime

YES SIR LAST SET UNLESS MORE PROPLE WANT PM ME


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 30 2010, 03:31 PM~17928408
> *kd07607oct 68?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got a tiger?


----------



## lesstime

you got a tiger??? you want to trade???


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 10:03 PM~17988339
> *you got a tiger??? you want to trade???
> *


its just missing fenders and sissy bar


----------



## lesstime

send me pics we should have a deal


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 10:05 PM~17988358
> *send me pics we should have a deal
> *


did you get it??


----------



## lesstime

no


----------



## lesstime

both seats badage it really good shape no dings


----------



## wet-n-wild

I really wanna get rid of this stuff, will work out good deals.

HERE ARE SOME BIGGER PICS FOR EVERYONE :biggrin: 
































[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Looking for a schwinn "16"banana seat ,,,condition don't matter as long as the seatpan its good !


----------



## down_by_law

*12 Lowrider Bicycle Magazines*
















http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130408222672


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 7 2010, 11:23 PM~17989230
> *Looking for a schwinn "16"banana seat ,,,condition don't matter as long as the seatpan its good !
> *


T
T
T


----------



## kajumbo

this is wat i got 4 sale 
72 spoke Ds 
twisted sissy bars 
2 different sets of fork braces 
OG SCHWINN handle bars 
fenders 

pm me 4 prices


----------



## schwinn1966

*I have 1 set of the fans left $80*

:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty

still have both them frames asking 100 for both need em gone quick will do 140 shipped for both 

pm me if intrested


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 09:38 PM~17988793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both seats  badage it really good shape no dings
> *


SOLD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 8 2010, 10:08 PM~17999604
> *I have 1 set of the fans left $80
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size are they


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jul 9 2010, 07:47 PM~18006379
> *what size are they
> *


20"

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

One of a kind Square twisted moon style handlebars 
75 bucks shipped (brand new, never used)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17614694
> *GOT SOME MORE STUFF FOR SALE: CLEANING OUT THE CLOSET
> GREAT PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 5 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green & red sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, per pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete fork head accessory chrome new- 12 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowridermodels




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 10 2010, 03:11 PM~18011983
> *One of a kind Square twisted moon style handlebars
> 75 bucks shipped (brand new, never used)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 10 2010, 05:11 PM~18011983
> *One of a kind Square twisted moon style handlebars
> 75 bucks shipped (brand new, never used)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pending for my boy mike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Jul 10 2010, 05:11 PM~18011983-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOLD, SOLD, SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> Still have this shit though if anyones interested
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17614694
> *GOT SOME MORE STUFF
> 
> bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 5 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green & red sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, per pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete fork head accessory chrome new- 12 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 10 2010, 08:56 PM~18012982
> *pending for my boy mike
> *






SOLD MY HOMIE....     THANX


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 10:15 PM~18013547
> *SOLD MY HOMIE....        THANX
> *


no doubt bro


----------



## hnicustoms

I NEED 2-REG. KNOCK OFFS.........3-WING........DOES ANY ONE HAVE SOME THAY WANT TO GET RID OF?????


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 10 2010, 06:11 PM~18011983
> *One of a kind Square twisted moon style handlebars
> 75 bucks shipped (brand new, never used)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: some one is lucky to put the hand on this  sikk


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yea bro they like the moons but have the hand grips like chopper style. I got em for the tribute trike, but sold it before i ever put em on it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

SOLD, SOLD, SOLD


----------



## Sr.Castro

OK I GOING TO SELL IT OR RAFFLE IT I NEED TO KNOW IF U GUYS WILL BUY THE TICKETS I NEED 1000 FOR THE BIKE OR RAFFLE IT 25 TICKETS 40 BUCKS EACH OR 50 TICKETS FOR 20 BUCKS EACH OR 100 TICKETS 10 BUCKS EACH I WANNA START A CAR FOR HIM SO WE NEED THE CASH TO BUY THE CAR WILL NOT PART OUT SO DONT EVEN ASK WILL COME WITH THE TURN TABLE








NEW PAINT DONE BUY SHOWBOUND 
















THIS IS WHAT THE FRAME LOOKS LIKE BUT WILL HAVE THE PARTS THAT R ON THE TOP PIC 

















made by justdeez

















made buy i dont know who??? but rudy knows i think


----------



## cone_weezy

wouldnt mind having the light with the brackets


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i NEED THIS (SHEM/STEM INSERT), ANYONE GOT EM?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm interesed with your fork, sissy bar and handle bar!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 10 2010, 09:40 PM~18014081
> *wouldnt mind having the light with the brackets
> *


U CAN HAVE THEM FOR A 1000 BUCKS AND ILL THROW N THE BIKE


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2010, 09:41 PM~18014090
> *I'm interesed with your fork, sissy bar and handle bar!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 10 2010, 09:42 PM~18014093
> *U CAN HAVE THEM FOR A 1000 BUCKS AND ILL THROW N THE BIKE
> *


 :roflmao: lol naw im good on bike i only need one thanks for the offer


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 10 2010, 11:45 PM~18014114
> *:roflmao:  lol naw im good on bike i only need one thanks for the offer
> *


GET A TRAILER AND YOU CAN CARRY 4 BIKES AND A TRIKE BRO


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 10 2010, 09:47 PM~18014131
> *GET A TRAILER AND YOU CAN CARRY 4 BIKES AND A TRIKE BRO
> *


naw i dont like hauling alot of shit the display is good enough for me :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 10 2010, 10:41 PM~18014089
> *i NEED THIS (SHEM/STEM INSERT), ANYONE GOT EM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Make ur own homie just chop an old set of handel bars and chop them that's what I use to do. Now I just by thoe bmx style necks wit da four bolts.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

NEED PARTS FOR A 12 SHWINN COME AN HALLA At ME ON CELIA'S EVIL WAYS FORUM OR PM ME !


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 10 2010, 11:49 PM~18014142
> *naw i dont like hauling alot of shit  the display is good enough for me  :biggrin:
> *


i bet you don't like girls with big titas too, 
too much too haul around huh







ahahahahahaha j/k


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 11 2010, 01:36 AM~18014860
> *Make ur own homie just chop an old set of handel bars and chop them that's what I use to do. Now I just by thoe bmx style necks wit da four bolts.
> *


word up didn't think of that, good looking bro


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 10 2010, 09:36 PM~18014052
> *OK I GOING TO SELL IT OR RAFFLE IT I NEED TO KNOW IF U GUYS WILL BUY THE TICKETS I NEED 1000 FOR THE BIKE OR RAFFLE IT 25 TICKETS 40 BUCKS EACH OR 50 TICKETS FOR 20 BUCKS EACH OR 100 TICKETS 10 BUCKS EACH I WANNA START A CAR FOR HIM SO WE NEED THE CASH TO BUY THE CAR WILL NOT PART OUT SO DONT EVEN ASK WILL COME WITH THE TURN TABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW PAINT DONE BUY SHOWBOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT THE FRAME LOOKS LIKE BUT WILL HAVE THE PARTS THAT R ON THE TOP PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made by justdeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made buy i dont know who??? but rudy knows i think
> *


wat yall think


----------



## wet-n-wild

COME ON, SOMEBODY MUST NEED SOME OF THESE PARTS. I REALLY WANNA GET RID OF THEM AND I'LL MAKE YOU A GOOD DEAL. JUST REMEMBER SHIPPINF ISN'T CHEAP ON THE BIGGER PARTS.


----------



## Reynaldo866

im throwin this up for sale throw me offers i need money for somthin else.....

May 1964 Schwinn.

Its all original as far as I can tell besides the tires.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17614694
> *GOT SOME MORE STUFF FOR SALE: CLEANING OUT THE CLOSET
> GREAT PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 5 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, RED PAIR SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete fork head accessory chrome new- 12 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 6 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 11 2010, 10:22 AM~18016377
> *word up didn't think of that, good looking bro
> *


I got dat tip from a homie who use to own a bike shop by job


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 11 2010, 10:10 AM~18016583
> *COME ON, SOMEBODY MUST NEED SOME OF THESE PARTS. I REALLY WANNA GET RID OF THEM AND I'LL MAKE YOU A GOOD DEAL. JUST REMEMBER SHIPPINF ISN'T CHEAP ON THE BIGGER PARTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie. if you have these parts next month then ill hit you up.


----------



## DUKES B.C. LV NV.

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 11 2010, 10:10 AM~18016583
> *COME ON, SOMEBODY MUST NEED SOME OF THESE PARTS. I REALLY WANNA GET RID OF THEM AND I'LL MAKE YOU A GOOD DEAL. JUST REMEMBER SHIPPINF ISN'T CHEAP ON THE BIGGER PARTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are you asking for the schwinn speedo?


----------



## -GT- RAY

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 10 2010, 09:36 PM~18014052
> *OK I GOING TO SELL IT OR RAFFLE IT I NEED TO KNOW IF U GUYS WILL BUY THE TICKETS I NEED 1000 FOR THE BIKE OR RAFFLE IT 25 TICKETS 40 BUCKS EACH OR 50 TICKETS FOR 20 BUCKS EACH OR 100 TICKETS 10 BUCKS EACH I WANNA START A CAR FOR HIM SO WE NEED THE CASH TO BUY THE CAR WILL NOT PART OUT SO DONT EVEN ASK WILL COME WITH THE TURN TABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW PAINT DONE BUY SHOWBOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT THE FRAME LOOKS LIKE BUT WILL HAVE THE PARTS THAT R ON THE TOP PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made by justdeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made buy i dont know who??? but rudy knows i think
> *


any 1 iff not ill just keep it as a nother dus colecter


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 12 2010, 03:53 PM~18027604
> *any 1 iff not ill just keep it as a nother dus colecter
> *


Do you have any extra parts for sale? Let me know.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 11 2010, 11:10 AM~18016583
> *COME ON, SOMEBODY MUST NEED SOME OF THESE PARTS. I REALLY WANNA GET RID OF THEM AND I'LL MAKE YOU A GOOD DEAL. JUST REMEMBER SHIPPINF ISN'T CHEAP ON THE BIGGER PARTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u get my money order yet ?if not plz lmk when u do


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 28 2010, 09:03 AM~17905621
> *Ok, got this stuff for sale
> 
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $80 Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 10 2010, 09:36 PM~18014052
> *OK I GOING TO SELL IT OR RAFFLE IT I NEED TO KNOW IF U GUYS WILL BUY THE TICKETS I NEED 1000 FOR THE BIKE OR RAFFLE IT 25 TICKETS 40 BUCKS EACH OR 50 TICKETS FOR 20 BUCKS EACH OR 100 TICKETS 10 BUCKS EACH I WANNA START A CAR FOR HIM SO WE NEED THE CASH TO BUY THE CAR WILL NOT PART OUT SO DONT EVEN ASK WILL COME WITH THE TURN TABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW PAINT DONE BUY SHOWBOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT THE FRAME LOOKS LIKE BUT WILL HAVE THE PARTS THAT R ON THE TOP PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made by justdeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made buy i dont know who??? but rudy knows i think
> *


ill buy raffle tickets


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 12 2010, 03:53 PM~18027604
> *any 1 iff not ill just keep it as a nother dus colecter
> *


how much for the mirrors


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 13 2010, 08:16 AM~18033949
> *how much for the mirrors
> *


im not parting it out homie they go with da bike


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 13 2010, 06:21 AM~18033304
> *ill buy raffle tickets
> *


X2 I'll buy a few also.


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 11 2010, 07:25 PM~18019850
> *hey homie. if you have these parts next month then ill hit you up.
> *


COOL JUST LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 12 2010, 05:06 PM~18028324
> *did u get my money order yet ?if not plz lmk when u do
> *


I JUST GOT THE MONEY YESTERDAY SO YOUR STUFF WILL SHIP OUT TODAY. THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild

PM'S SENT OUT TO EVERYONE ON THE BIKE PARTS. THANKS FOR THE INTEREST. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 12 2010, 04:29 PM~18026647
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gt ray your grips went out today playa, could'nt get em out yesterday, was crazy busy, but they out today so by the end of the week they should be at your doorstep


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 11:58 AM~18035679
> *gt ray your grips went out today playa, could'nt get em out yesterday, was crazy busy, but they out today so by the end of the week they should be at your doorstep
> *


its kool thats okay...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Mike (hnicustoms)
Got your handlebars wrapped, packed and labeled ready to go for you bro.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 13 2010, 06:26 PM~18038164
> *its kool thats okay...
> *


this is your first time doing business with me, but I stick by my 24-48 hour shipping rule. I always ship same day or next day the latest after payment. No bullshit here!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 08:25 PM~18039854
> *this is your first time doing business with me, but I stick by my 24-48 hour shipping rule. I always ship same day or next day the latest after payment. No bullshit here!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


defiantly not


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 07:25 PM~18039854
> *this is your first time doing business with me, but I stick by my 24-48 hour shipping rule. I always ship same day or next day the latest after payment. No bullshit here!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOW LONG YOU THINK IT'LL TAKE TO GET TO CALI


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 13 2010, 09:30 PM~18039921
> *defiantly not
> *


thanks bro, by the way hows that cylinder? you hopping yet or what?


----------



## syked1

West_13 parts will be on sale if i ever get them back... first $ 350 takes em and i can make the rest of the parts to go with to complete the set


parts should still be raw steel to be clear...
here you go:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 13 2010, 11:29 PM~18041380
> *West_13 parts will be on sale if i ever get them back... first $ 350 takes em and i can make the rest of the parts to go with to complete the set
> parts should still be raw steel to be clear...
> here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a good i mean great price damn, maybe I'll build another rad :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 08:32 PM~18039945
> *thanks bro, by the way hows that cylinder? you hopping yet or what?
> *


not yet im just about done with the body work then paint, then ill be hopin. i cant wait


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 14 2010, 12:51 AM~18042231
> *not yet im just about done with the body work then paint, then ill be hopin. i cant wait
> *


send me some pics dogg


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 12:32 AM~18041405
> *thats a good i mean great price damn, maybe I'll build another rad :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie_602

got sum chrome mufflers i dnt need them they in good condition only the bottom of them have scraches but they still good willing to trade them hit me up


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 14 2010, 03:19 PM~18046038
> *got sum chrome mufflers i dnt need them they in good condition only the bottom of them have scraches but they still good willing to trade them hit me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got some slippers im willing to trade


----------



## martijn

super :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 14 2010, 02:32 PM~18046180
> *i got some slippers im willing to trade
> *


lol i didnt realize that u can see ma feet in the pik


----------



## martijn

super :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

SEAT POST 12 BUCKS NEW..







FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACE 20 INCH .. 8 BUCKS..







NEW 2O INCH SLICK TIRES NEVER BEEN USED 15 BUCKS


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 14 2010, 04:10 PM~18046541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEAT POST 12 BUCKS NEW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACE 20 INCH .. 8 BUCKS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW 2O INCH SLICK TIRES NEVER BEEN USED 15 BUCKS
> *


is that 15 shipped?? on tires


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 14 2010, 03:10 PM~18046541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEAT POST 12 BUCKS NEW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACE 20 INCH .. 8 BUCKS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW 2O INCH SLICK TIRES NEVER BEEN USED 15 BUCKS
> *


12 bukx shipped for the seat post???


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 14 2010, 03:31 PM~18046715
> *12 bukx shipped for the seat post???
> *


12 + SHIPPING SHOULDNT BE MUCH MAYBE AFEW BUCKS


----------



## elspock84

what about the tires??


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 14 2010, 03:34 PM~18046740
> *12 + SHIPPING SHOULDNT BE MUCH MAYBE AFEW BUCKS
> *


how much total shipped to 85323 i want it lol seriously


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 14 2010, 03:35 PM~18046749
> *what about the tires??
> *


15+ SHIPPING FUCK IT 3 BUCKS FOR SHIPPING AN IT URS LOL... I THINK IT FAIR I PAID OVER 20 SOMETHING PLUS SHIPPING YOUR CALL


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 14 2010, 03:36 PM~18046761
> *how much total shipped to 85323 i want it lol seriously
> *


THROW IN 3 BUCKS AS WELL AN IT URS HOMIE


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 14 2010, 03:39 PM~18046794
> *THROW IN 3 BUCKS AS WELL AN IT URS  HOMIE
> *


deal pm ur info and do u got pay pal???


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 14 2010, 04:38 PM~18046777
> *15+ SHIPPING FUCK IT 3 BUCKS FOR SHIPPING AN IT URS LOL... I THINK IT FAIR I PAID OVER 20 SOMETHING PLUS SHIPPING YOUR CALL
> *


you got paypal?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 14 2010, 03:47 PM~18046860
> *you got paypal?
> *


 yes sir pm sent


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 14 2010, 03:10 PM~18046541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEAT POST 12 BUCKS NEW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACE 20 INCH .. 8 BUCKS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW 2O INCH SLICK TIRES NEVER BEEN USED 15 BUCKS
> *





seat post is pending...everything else is still for sale


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 14 2010, 04:18 PM~18047111
> *seat post is pending...everything else is still for sale
> *


if that seat post dnt sell hit me up i got ma feria ready


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 14 2010, 04:20 PM~18047129
> *if that seat post dnt sell hit me up i got ma feria ready
> *


alright i will let you know


----------



## elspock84

Anyone have a lil tiger chainguard? Condition don't matter.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 14 2010, 05:58 PM~18047456
> *Anyone have a lil tiger chainguard? Condition don't matter.
> *


----------



## cone_weezy

> SEAT POST 12 BUCKS NEW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACE 20 INCH .. 8 BUCKS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIRES JUST BEEN SOLD TO ELSPOCK1........SEAT POST STILL PENDING.......FENDER BRACE IS STILL FOR SALE


----------



## Reynaldo866

Schwinn Pixie frame fork 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Pixie-frame-fo...=item4151186d75

Vintage Red Schwinn Kids Bike Childrens 11" Frame NR

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Red-Schwinn-Ki...=item335f073dd3


----------



## Sr.Castro

ok pm me with a offer if i can make the money i want then i will let part it out 
frame




































handle bars and sissy bar 









contenental kit








pedals








front and back finders pinstriped 

















the top bar of the forks and a pair of ww tw yea there real 








a pair of spikes yea i only have 2


----------



## Sr.Castro




----------



## rollinoldskoo

i need a chain guard for a 68 midget stingray 16" bike... 










anyone??? i kno a lot of you homies built 16s radical... still got that guard??


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 14 2010, 06:08 PM~18047523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much??? Do u wanna trade?


----------



## Sr.Castro

chrome chain








lights with light brackets








custom mirrows










fender braces


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Jul 14 2010, 08:58 PM~18049510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok pm me with a offer if i can make the money i want then i will let part it out
> frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bars and sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contenental kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front and back finders pinstriped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the top bar of the forks and a pair of ww tw yea there real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pair of spikes yea i only have 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sr.Castro_@Jul 14 2010, 09:00 PM~18049529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro

also have a turn table


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 14 2010, 06:08 PM~18047523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got a pm


----------



## cone_weezy

> SEAT POST 12 BUCKS NEW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACE 20 INCH .. 8 BUCKS..
> 
> 
> tires been sold it will be shipped out today ... seat post still pending ..fender brace still for sale............. let yall guys know i will be selling my fully engraved crank it will be two tone with chrome nugget style with gold leafing it will be done from eddys hand engraving i have no use for it last time i talk to him it was at the polisher so be on the look out for that so have your money !!! ready it will be posted a week or two


----------



## syked1

West_13 parts will be on sale when i get them back... first $ 350 takes em and i can make the rest of the parts to go with to complete the set
parts should still be raw steel to be clear...
here you go:


----------



## Estrella Bike Club

how much for the spidermen frame


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Estrella Bike Club_@Jul 15 2010, 07:43 AM~18052138
> *how much for the spidermen frame
> *


make me a offer homie


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 14 2010, 08:14 PM~18049669
> *chrome chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lights with light brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom mirrows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## kajumbo

STILL 4 SALE








twisted sissy bars 2 pair 
twisted fork support bars flat n square 
springer fork w flat or square twisted bars 
flat twisted fender braces 
og schwinn handle bars 
72 spoke baby D's
pm me any offers on all or single parts chrome very nice on all parts


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 14 2010, 09:22 PM~18049758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also have a turn table
> *


Hey Rocky, hit me up with a price on this turntable bro.


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 15 2010, 09:13 AM~18052782
> *Hey Rocky, hit me up with a price on this turntable bro.
> *


CALL ME HOMIE


----------



## Sr.Castro

OK 
LITGHTS-- PENDING
TOP FORK BARS-- PENDING
NECK-- PENDING
STEERING WHEEL-- PENDING
WOREN WONGS-- PENDING
STILL HAVE THE 
PEDDLES
MIRROWS
FRAME
HANDLE BARS 
SISSY BARS
CHAIN
FENDER BRACES
TURN TABLE
3 WHEEL KIT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 15 2010, 02:57 PM~18055530
> *OK
> LITGHTS-- PENDING
> TOP FORK BARS-- PENDING
> NECK-- PENDING
> STEERING WHEEL-- PENDING
> WOREN WONGS-- PENDING
> STILL HAVE THE
> PEDDLES
> MIRROWS
> FRAME
> HANDLE BARS
> SISSY BARS
> CHAIN
> FENDER BRACES
> TURN TABLE
> 3 WHEEL KIT
> *


pm sent.


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 15 2010, 02:52 PM~18055476
> *CALL ME HOMIE
> *


I called but it went to voicemail. :happysad: I will try again later bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 15 2010, 05:09 PM~18056653
> *I called but it went to voicemail.  :happysad:  I will try again later bro.  :thumbsup:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LowRider_69

are the wongs sold?


----------



## JAMES843

3 WHEEL KIT?hit me up with a price


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i need a chain guard for a 68 midget stingray 16" bike... 










anyone??? i kno a lot of you homies built 16s radical... still got that guard??


----------



## -GT- RAY

*ANYONE HAVE A 20 INCH CHAIN GUARD CHROME OR GOLD???*


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 16 2010, 12:49 AM~18059639
> *ANYONE HAVE A 20 INCH CHAIN GUARD CHROME OR GOLD???
> *


i got a chrome 1 hella clean


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jul 16 2010, 02:03 AM~18059652
> *i got a chrome 1 hella clean
> *


PM SENT


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 16 2010, 01:49 AM~18059639
> *ANYONE HAVE A 20 INCH CHAIN GUARD CHROME OR GOLD???
> *


I got one brand new


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

12" lil tiger dtwist twisted "chrome" cups


----------



## wet-n-wild

Lots of parts still available, hit me up if your interested in anything. Really wanna get rid of this stuff.
































[/quote]


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 16 2010, 02:49 AM~18059639
> *ANYONE HAVE A 20 INCH CHAIN GUARD CHROME OR GOLD???
> *


i have a couple need to be cleaned up but i got them


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 15 2010, 06:36 PM~18057356
> *are the wongs sold?
> *


make me a offer


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 16 2010, 07:06 AM~18060209
> *12" lil tiger dtwist twisted "chrome" cups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: Very nice. Just wondering....how much you are asking for these, and would they fit a radio flyer.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 16 2010, 09:35 AM~18060697
> *:0  :thumbsup: Very nice. Just wondering....how much you are asking for these, and would they fit a radio flyer.
> *


not unless you changed da bottom bracket.


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 16 2010, 09:00 AM~18060839
> *not unless you changed da bottom bracket.
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 16 2010, 10:00 AM~18060839
> *not unless you changed da bottom bracket.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=403119&hl=


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 16 2010, 08:06 AM~18060209
> *12" lil tiger dtwist twisted "chrome" cups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Comes with lil tiger hardware also "chrome" !!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 16 2010, 07:39 AM~18060388
> *i have a couple need to be cleaned up but i got them
> *


PM SENT


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 16 2010, 06:56 AM~18060181
> *I got one brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 09:10 PM~18039668
> *Mike (hnicustoms)
> Got your handlebars wrapped, packed and labeled ready to go for you bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mike , my man- just got back from sending the bars out to you bro

should have em in a couple days, probly sat or monday.
hit me up when you get the money order out bro

(hnicustoms) i trust him more than enough I send stuff to him before I get paid for it.
Thats how reliable he is, no bullshit dealing with him he's a man of his word.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> Lots of parts still available, hit me up if your interested in anything. Really wanna get rid of this stuff.


[/quote]
PM SENT


----------



## elspock84

> Lots of parts still available, hit me up if your interested in anything. Really wanna get rid of this stuff.


[/quote]
Hey how much for the pedals????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 6 bucks shipped









top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 5 bucks shipped









green sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, red pair SOLD









complete fork head accessory chrome new- 12 bucks shipped









22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 6 bucks shipped










pm me, if interested, I want this stuff gone, so prices are negotiable shoot me some offers
[/quote]


----------



## yourdeathwish

"YOUR DEATH WISH" 
monroe,n.c.
10ft long,hydros,5 wheels,etched mirrors,air brushed,water bubbler,alarm
$1500 obo


----------



## wet-n-wild

Hey how much for the pedals????
[/quote]

PM Sent


----------



## brownie_602

> Lots of parts still available, hit me up if your interested in anything. Really wanna get rid of this stuff.


[/quote]
how much for the handle bars and the sissi bar


----------



## wet-n-wild

how much for the handle bars and the sissi bar
[/quote]

HANDLE BARS ARE SOLD ALREADY, COME PIC THE UP AND YOU CAN HAVE THEM FOR $10. NO SHIPPING, THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

_*Prices Reduced*_



> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 18 2010, 11:38 AM~18073939
> *bottom bracket complete set chrome new- 5 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top & bottom/fork & crank, bearing cups chrome new- 3 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, red pair SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete fork head accessory chrome new- 11 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.2 lowrider stamped stem chrome new- 5 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 19 2010, 03:02 PM~18084000
> *Prices Reduced
> *


pm sent on most of it :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

how much for the handle bars and the sissi bar
[/quote]
pm for the red light..the weird one..tx.


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 19 2010, 02:02 PM~18084000
> *Prices Reduced
> *


I'll take the spring fork assembly and the neck hit me up with you paypal addy..tx..


----------



## wet-n-wild

> how much for the handle bars and the sissi bar


pm for the red light..the weird one..tx. 
[/quote]

Sorry light has sold already.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 18 2010, 11:38 AM~18073939
> *bottom bracket set  -sold reynaldo866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bearing cups  -sold reynaldo866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.2 stem  -sold reynaldo866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paypal: [email protected] for 13bucks bro
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> complete fork head assembly  -11 bucks, sale pending latino66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 19 2010, 04:32 PM~18084653
> *
> *


----------



## elspock84

Looking for 16" midget chainguard. Anybody have one they wanna get rid of ?


----------



## juangotti

Im looking for square twist for my nephews birthday. LMK what ya got. Want some 20inch square twist forks


----------



## 19stratus97

I have three 144 spoke 26" wheels. Have a new set of 26" fenders, and two brand new 26" whitewall tires(whitewalls need cleaning...due to handeling). Anyone interested, hit me up.


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jul 8 2010, 12:37 PM~17994017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is wat i got 4 sale
> 72 spoke Ds
> twisted sissy bars
> 2 different sets of fork braces
> OG SCHWINN handle bars
> fenders
> 
> pm me 4 prices
> *


still got everything here make me offers trades welcome also


----------



## lesstime




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

I got this Huret speedo for sale, in the back theres a positive and a negative connection to hook up a battery and that lights up the corner lights inside the screen.





> pro hopper steel braided hoses.
> ]


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 19 2010, 11:05 PM~18088245
> *Im looking for square twist for my nephews birthday. LMK what ya got. Want some 20inch square twist forks
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Still have hit me up if interested:



> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 18 2010, 11:38 AM~18073939
> *
> green sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, red pair SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete fork head accessory chrome new- 11 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lesstime

:wow:


> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 19 2010, 08:33 PM~18087794
> *Looking for 16" midget chainguard. Anybody have one they wanna get rid of ?
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 02:10 PM~18093490
> *:wow:
> *


DO YOU HAVE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Clown Confusion

im looking for some 20'' classic rims im doing my next bike old school whit new school


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 20 2010, 02:24 PM~18094192
> *im looking for some 20'' classic rims im doing my next bike old school whit new school
> *


what type of classic are you looking for? reg,schwinn?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 20 2010, 02:33 PM~18094262
> *what type of classic are you looking for? reg,schwinn?
> *


schwinn are something like it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 20 2010, 02:40 PM~18094324
> *schwinn are something like it
> *


here is some from ebay. and if you dont see anything there then ill ask my buddys from the schwinn bike forum.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Schwinn-StingR...=item45f3fb8689

http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-SCHWINN-STINGRAY-S...=item3a5d148ca4


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 20 2010, 02:24 PM~18094192
> *im looking for some 20'' classic rims im doing my next bike old school whit new school
> *


i got the ones on the green schwinn fairlady or the ones on the blue lil chik


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 20 2010, 03:24 PM~18094192
> *im looking for some 20'' classic rims im doing my next bike old school whit new school
> *


Let me check I might have some homie.


----------



## juangotti

looking for square twist forks.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 10:07 AM~18092045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

green sparkle grips- 4 bucks shipped, red pair SOLD









complete fork head accessory chrome new- 11 bucks shipped


----------



## djrascal

Looking for a set of 20'' chrome rims. Let me know whats out their.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jul 21 2010, 08:19 AM~18101201
> *Looking for a set of 20'' chrome rims. Let me know whats out their.
> *


i have a set


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 21 2010, 08:21 AM~18101212
> *i have a set
> *


PM me the info foolio !


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jul 21 2010, 08:26 AM~18101241
> *PM me the info foolio !
> *


ok


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 21 2010, 08:29 AM~18101261
> * ok
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

Sale or Trade

make offer 









:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

looking for a 26" beach cruiser frame. condition dont matter.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 21 2010, 10:58 PM~18108155
> *looking for a 26" beach cruiser frame. condition dont matter.
> *


U got a pm


----------



## lesstime

wanted 16inch lowrider bike complete pics and price


----------



## kajumbo

everything here must go asap make offers or trades welcome send pix in pm of wat u got i have here set of baby dayton with tubes n tires 2 sers of twisted sissy bars flat sum flat twisted fender braces a set of flat twisted fork support bars with the spriner fork or flat twisted fork support bars with the spriner fork chrome chain guard OG SCHWINN handle bars get at me ALL OFFERS WELCOME


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 10:07 AM~18092045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pending :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

i need a pair of the screws for the crown mine broke i need 2 either chrome or gold dnt matter pm if u got sum


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 03:10 PM~18113654
> *pending :biggrin:
> *


all of it? :wow:


----------



## lesstime

we will see in the next day or so


----------



## Reynaldo866

*WTB*
i need a banana seat, the color doesnt matter i lane on rewrapping it. 

PM with pics.


----------



## lesstime

20 inch???


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 03:47 PM~18114050
> *20 inch???
> *


yeah.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 22 2010, 02:53 PM~18114115
> *yeah.
> *


pic tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 03:53 PM~18114127
> *pic tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


allright cool


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

<span style=\'color:red\'>looking for 24" rims and tires, also 24" fenders. need shipping quote for Honolulu Hawaii 96819 , United States Postal Service preffered please. Anyone got any? :dunno: </span>


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 22 2010, 03:47 PM~18114042
> *WTB
> i need a banana seat, the color doesnt matter i lane on rewrapping it.
> 
> PM with pics.
> *


i need a sprocket as well


----------



## lesstime

sorry last one went to latino66


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 05:21 PM~18115153
> *sorry last one went to latino66
> *


damn! :angry: anyone else?


----------



## brownie_602

28 bukx shipped 









dnt got gta anymore but all the other games n a red mem card 40 bukx shipped


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 16 2010, 08:06 AM~18060209
> *12" lil tiger dtwist twisted "chrome" cups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


t
t
t


----------



## lesstime

looking to trade 68 fair lady for 78 female schwinn any one


----------



## cone_weezy

> SEAT POST 12 BUCKS NEW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACE 20 INCH .. 8 BUCKS..
> 
> 
> SEAT POST WAS JUST SOLD TO REYNALDO866 PACKAGE BEEN SHIP......ALL I GOT LEFT IS THIS DAM FENDER BRACE LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Reynaldo866

> SEAT POST 12 BUCKS NEW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACE 20 INCH .. 8 BUCKS..
> SEAT POST WAS JUST SOLD TO REYNALDO866 PACKAGE BEEN SHIP......ALL I GOT LEFT IS THIS DAM FENDER BRACE LOL
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lesstime

posting for my uncle will not shipp pick up only in discory bay stockton area
cali
both are schwinns have all the stock parts stamped (s) seat clamps and what not badages are in good shape 
tire on this one are 22x1.75








tires on this one are 20x1.75 









both in really good shape if you like to talk to him send me your name and number and ill give it to him br forreal no b.s thanks


----------



## -GT- RAY

need some 26 inch rims with no tires......144 spokes plz....write me back with a pic and price


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jul 22 2010, 01:19 PM~18115135
> *Anyone? :dunno:*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jul 23 2010, 09:25 AM~18121623
> *Anyone? :dunno:
> *


pm sam aka show bound


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 06:39 PM~18116345
> *looking to trade 68 fair lady for 78 female schwinn any one
> *


MINES A 79!


----------



## JAMES843

[/quote]



still have the 144's???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jul 23 2010, 11:25 AM~18121623
> *Anyone? :dunno:
> *


----------



## lesstime

any offers??? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 02:40 PM~18124315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any offers??? :biggrin:
> *


pm sent.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 03:40 PM~18124315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any offers??? :biggrin:
> *


your selling your personal toys :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lesstime

well ill clean it for you lol no it a seat post you know that lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 03:46 PM~18124366
> *well ill clean it for you lol no it a seat post you know that lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 23 2010, 02:43 PM~18124343
> *pm sent.
> *


returned :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 23 2010, 02:51 PM~18124419
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you should see my son today lol hes getting all up set cuz we got the mail and nothing lol then mornig fedex nothing and then fedex express nothing lol he getting all upset :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 03:53 PM~18124441
> *you should see my son today lol hes getting all up set cuz we got the mail and nothing lol then mornig fedex nothing and then fedex express nothing lol he getting all upset  :biggrin:
> *


if not today then monday for sure cause i sent it the same day i sent mikes stuff


----------



## lesstime

any offers???? :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 23 2010, 03:43 PM~18124349
> *your selling your personal toys  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:boink: :boink: :boink: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 23 2010, 03:13 PM~18124607
> *:boink: :boink: :boink:  :barf:  :barf: :barf:
> *


you get my pm i have the one above also???? of one more its a little more thogh


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 02:53 PM~18124441
> *you should see my son today lol hes getting all up set cuz we got the mail and nothing lol then mornig fedex nothing and then fedex express nothing lol he getting all upset  :biggrin:
> *


lol thats exsactly how i feel when the shipping company delays my parts. once i bought some rims from mitch(poor boys) and the ups took my parts on detour from vacaville to las vegas to denver to havasu city to golden valley to me. and it was about four days from the phoenix show. i was almost ready to yell. :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

:wow: one more for today some of you will know what it is some of you wont :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 04:14 PM~18124618
> *you get my pm i have the one above also???? of one more its a little more thogh
> *


i sent you one back


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 04:25 PM~18124732
> *:wow: one more for today some of you will know what it is some of you wont  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a bike carrier for your kids


----------



## lesstime

you win you get nothing lol


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 04:31 PM~18124804
> *you win you get nothing lol
> *


----------



## lesstime

any offers??? 20inch schwinn 82'


----------



## lesstime

any offers???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

20 inch frame. 40 dollars and u pay shipping










16 inch make me an offer










make me an offer.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 09:38 PM~17988793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badage it really good shape no dings
> *


back up for sale  pick your seat


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I HAVE A TWISTED ANTENNA WITH BIRDCAGE, TWISTED CHAINGUARD, TWISTED KNOCKOFF ALL 3 FOR 65 SHIPPED


----------



## schwinn1966

$60









:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 02:40 PM~18124315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any offers??? :biggrin:
> *


chain guard SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

sold


----------



## lesstime

any one got a 3 wheel kit?? chrome


----------



## Low-Life09

**20 INCH RADICAL FRAME, ALL WELDED STEEL $55.00









**20 INCH BLUE FRAME, WELDED AND BODY FILLER ALL DONE RITE, PAINTED BLUE $40.00


----------



## 19stratus97

if anyone wants to trade, I have three brand new 144 spoke 26" wheels. Planned on using them for a trike but changed my mind. Let me know what you got.


----------



## Raguness

*SOLD*


----------



## lesstime

:0 dang wrong colors lol good luck with sale that bad a$$


> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 24 2010, 09:00 PM~18133264
> *PM Me for more info.
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 24 2010, 08:00 PM~18133264
> *PM Me for more info.
> *


wow shipping is gonna be allot!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jul 24 2010, 08:40 PM~18132803
> *if anyone wants to trade, I have three brand new 144 spoke 26" wheels. Planned on using them for a trike  but changed my mind. Let me know what you got.
> *


Whatu lookin for????


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 24 2010, 09:13 PM~18133389
> *wow shipping is gonna be allot!!!!!!!
> *


So is assembly. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 23 2010, 08:14 PM~18126696
> *20 inch frame. 40 dollars and u pay shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 inch make me an offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make me an offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IM TAKING THIS STUFF TOMOROW TO CORONA SHOW TOMOROW .


----------



## 19stratus97

Used this for a trike. 70's schwinn with headbadge and chainguard only. What you see in the pic, is what you would get. $80 shipped within Cali, outside of Cali will cost a little more depending on location. Paypal only. I also have 3 72 spoke rims with tires if anyone is interested in that.Has scrathes on rear drop outs from mounting the trike kit. THe rest is pretty clean and is simply dusty.


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jul 21 2010, 11:13 PM~18109306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything here must go asap make offers or trades welcome send pix in pm of wat u got i have here set of baby dayton with tubes n tires 2 sers of twisted sissy bars flat sum flat twisted fender braces a set of flat twisted fork support bars with the spriner fork  or flat twisted fork support bars with the spriner fork chrome chain guard  OG SCHWINN handle bars get at me ALL OFFERS WELCOME
> *


evrything still ready to go


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 24 2010, 04:13 PM~18132126
> ***20 INCH RADICAL FRAME, ALL WELDED STEEL $55.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **20 INCH BLUE FRAME, WELDED AND BODY FILLER ALL DONE RITE, PAINTED BLUE $40.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much would the blue one cost shipped to Phx Az 85007??


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 25 2010, 04:47 AM~18134742
> *How much would the blue one cost shipped to Phx Az 85007??
> *


$60.00 shipped


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 23 2010, 08:48 PM~18127369
> *I HAVE A TWISTED ANTENNA WITH BIRDCAGE, TWISTED CHAINGUARD, TWISTED KNOCKOFF ALL 3 FOR 65 SHIPPED
> *


----------



## 19stratus97




----------



## juangotti

how much?


----------



## Raguness

*SOLD*


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 25 2010, 02:50 PM~18137040
> *$500.00 Firm. *
> 
> [/b]


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 25 2010, 01:52 PM~18137046
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


its fair LIL Tigers are somewhat rare


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 25 2010, 03:00 PM~18137083
> *its fair LIL Tigers are somewhat rare
> *


those are for "damn thats nice"


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 25 2010, 01:52 PM~18137046
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Hey this is quality Glendale Powder Coat, Kerr Wess Plating, Decals from Schwinn1966, Bent sissy bar(Never seen one on a Lil Tiger before).


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 25 2010, 01:03 PM~18137100
> *Hey this is quality Glendale Powder Coat, Kerr Wess Plating, Decals from Schwinn1966, Bent sissy bar(Never seen one on a Lil Tiger before).
> *


do you have the og sissy bars?


----------



## Raguness

:nosad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 24 2010, 09:00 PM~18133264
> *SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2010, 05:10 PM~18137951
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 25 2010, 01:50 PM~18137040
> *SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 THATS WHAT I GET FOR NOT HITTIN LIL ON THE WEEKEND  :biggrin: 


CLEAN AS HELL :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

16'' FRAME FOR SALE SCHWINN USED GOOD CONDITION (FRAME ONLY)









HAS CHIPS FROM TRIKE KIT


----------



## -GT- RAY

*HAVE ALOT OF EXTRA 20 INCH PARTS FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR GOLD OR CHROME 20 INCH PARTS THAT I NEED.....PM ME FOR PHOTOS AND PRICE*


----------



## Reynaldo866

*WTB*

I still need a chrome sprocket


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 26 2010, 06:20 AM~18141289
> *WTB
> 
> I still need a chrome  sprocket
> *


WHAT KIND


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED CHROME SEAT PAN. I DONT CARE IF THE CHROME CHIPPING IM GOING TO PAINT IT. *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 02:40 PM~18124315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any offers??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 03:07 PM~18124555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any offers???? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 03:25 PM~18124732
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 26 2010, 09:29 AM~18142007
> *WHAT KIND
> *


pm sent


----------



## Low-Life09

THROW ME SOME OFFERS, LETTING GO FOR FAIR PRICES, ALL THE UNCHROMED PARTS ARE FOR DIRT CHEAP, CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL,LOWER SUPPORT BARS FOR A HYDRO KIT,LOWER SUPPORT BARS AND 2 PIECE SISSY BAR...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 26 2010, 01:33 PM~18144313
> *THROW ME SOME OFFERS, LETTING GO FOR FAIR PRICES, ALL THE UNCHROMED PARTS ARE FOR DIRT CHEAP, CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL,LOWER SUPPORT BARS FOR A HYDRO KIT,LOWER SUPPORT BARS AND 2 PIECE SISSY BAR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*

AND FLAT TWISTED CONTINETAL KIT. *


----------



## brownie_602

contental kit for sale dnt need it 35 bukx shipped pay pal only its chrome flat twisted i dnt got pix of it rite now kux im not at home but it looks like this


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 26 2010, 04:12 PM~18145129
> *contental kit for sale dnt need it 35 bukx shipped pay pal only its chrome flat twisted i dnt got pix of it rite now kux im not at home but it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you look right above you when you posted this lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 26 2010, 03:16 PM~18145152
> *did you look right above you when you posted this lol
> *


 WE TALK ABOUT IT ALREADY. :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 26 2010, 03:16 PM~18145152
> *did you look right above you when you posted this lol
> *


lol yea like that vato said we talk about it but he can get a cheper one in cali so im just puttin mine for sale kuz i dnt need it


----------



## Low-Life09

CUSTOM SISSYBAR, DOWN CROWN AND 3 FAN WHEELS ARE SOLD!!! ::]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 26 2010, 03:29 PM~18145234
> *CUSTOM SISSYBAR, DOWN CROWN AND 3 FAN WHEELS ARE SOLD!!! ::]
> *



THANKS HOMIE ILL BE SENDING THE MONEY TONIGHT.


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jul 26 2010, 04:18 PM~18145165-->
> 
> 
> 
> WE TALK ABOUT IT ALREADY.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brownie_602_@Jul 26 2010, 04:21 PM~18145189
> *lol yea like that vato said we talk about it but he can get a cheper one in cali so im just puttin mine for sale kuz i dnt need it
> *


oh ok i just thought i would make sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 26 2010, 03:55 PM~18145490
> *oh ok i just thought i would make sure
> *



NOW ITS SOLD. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 11:31 AM~18142759
> *I NEED CHROME SEAT PAN. I DONT CARE IF THE CHROME CHIPPING IM GOING TO PAINT IT.
> *


i got one..trade for a green seat


----------



## Lil Spanks

hit me up if you want it..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 26 2010, 09:32 PM~18149067
> *i got one..trade for a green seat
> *


pm sent homie.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 10:43 PM~18149176
> *pm sent homie.
> *


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 23 2010, 08:14 PM~18126696
> *20 inch frame. 40 dollars and u pay shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 inch make me an offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make me an offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 1 schwinn badge


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jul 26 2010, 09:50 PM~18149262
> *how much for 1 schwinn badge
> *


sale is pending homie. ill let u know by wensday night. but thanks


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 21 2010, 01:56 PM~18103727
> *Sale or Trade
> 
> make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


still for sale?????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

frame. 40 dollars and u pay shipping










16 inch make me an offer










sale is pending.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 09:53 PM~18149313
> *sale is pending homie. ill let u know by wensday night. but thanks
> *


coo homie pm me if it dont go threw


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jul 26 2010, 09:55 PM~18149336
> *coo homie pm me if it dont go threw
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

TTT


----------



## -GT- RAY

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*
CHAIN STEERING WHEEL SOLD*


----------



## Low-Life09

*TO THE TOPPPPP!!!*

**20 INCH RADICAL FRAME, ALL WELDED STEEL $55.00









**20 INCH BLUE FRAME, WELDED AND BODY FILLER ALL DONE RITE, PAINTED BLUE $40.00


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## lesstime

make you offer plus shippin already boxed ready to go to you :biggrin: 
seat on table top is in box can put bananna seat in box if need


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jul 26 2010, 10:54 PM~18149319
> *still for sale?????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 27 2010, 05:53 PM~18156131
> *TO THE TOPPPPP!!!
> 
> **20 INCH RADICAL FRAME, ALL WELDED STEEL $55.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **20 INCH BLUE FRAME, WELDED AND BODY FILLER ALL DONE RITE, PAINTED BLUE $40.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOMEBODY BUY THESE FRAMES ALREADYYYYY!!! LOL


----------



## brownie_602

got this phone for sale its verizon but can be flashed i dnt need it i need a sprint phone i want 25 bukx shipped comes with charger or if u got a sprint phone im willing ot trade i can send more pikx


----------



## wet-n-wild

STILL HAVE ALOT OF THESE PARTS LEFT, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED OR ARE INTERESTED IN, I REALLY WANNA GET RID OF IT ALL.


----------



## wet-n-wild

MORE STUFF I HAVE FOR SELL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 29 2010, 01:41 PM~18175504
> *MORE STUFF I HAVE FOR SELL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 29 2010, 01:41 PM~18175504
> *MORE STUFF I HAVE FOR SELL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 how much for the wheels??? well 48 spokes


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 29 2010, 01:41 PM~18175504
> *MORE STUFF I HAVE FOR SELL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


20" ? and price please.


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 29 2010, 01:50 PM~18175618
> *20" ? and price please.
> *


X2


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 01:48 PM~18175594
> *PM SENT
> *


RETURNED :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild

PM'S SENT TO EVERYONE, THANKS FOR THE INTEREST


----------



## cone_weezy

im selling my tank it show chrome i was planning on engraving this but i didnt want to ruin this show chrome co2. tank serious buyer only.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 29 2010, 03:06 PM~18176418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im selling my tank it show chrome i was planning on engraving this but i didnt want to ruin this show chrome co2. tank serious buyer only.
> *


how much u want for it


----------



## lesstime

i want whats next to the tank


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 03:07 PM~18176433
> *i want whats next to the tank
> *


ha dont make me laugh i will never sell that


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 27 2010, 05:53 PM~18156131
> *TO THE TOPPPPP!!!
> 
> **20 INCH RADICAL FRAME, ALL WELDED STEEL $55.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **20 INCH BLUE FRAME, WELDED AND BODY FILLER ALL DONE RITE, PAINTED BLUE $40.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WILL DEFF WORK WITH YOU ON SHIPPING!!! I WILL CUT THE SHIPPING TO LESS THEN HALF... HIT ME UP ASAP IF YA INTERESTED...


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 29 2010, 03:06 PM~18176418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im selling my tank it show chrome i was planning on engraving this but i didnt want to ruin this show chrome co2. tank serious buyer only.
> *


new price 115.00 plus shipping. price is final im not droping any lower so dont ask


----------



## 55800

12 inch front rim for sale or trade


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 27 2010, 05:53 PM~18156131
> *TO THE TOPPPPP!!!
> 
> **20 INCH RADICAL FRAME, ALL WELDED STEEL $55.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **20 INCH BLUE FRAME, WELDED AND BODY FILLER ALL DONE RITE, PAINTED BLUE $40.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BLUE FRAME SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 30 2010, 10:40 AM~18185910
> *I WILL DEFF WORK WITH YOU ON SHIPPING!!! I WILL CUT THE SHIPPING TO LESS THEN HALF... HIT ME UP ASAP IF YA INTERESTED...
> *


Money order sent for the blue frame


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 30 2010, 10:13 PM~18189963
> *Money order sent for the blue frame
> *


----------



## Low-Life09

**20 INCH RADICAL FRAME, ALL WELDED STEEL $50.00


----------



## Lil Spanks

*got a lil tiger* missing fender,chain and sissy bar,..pm...no shipping ..pick up only


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 30 2010, 09:55 PM~18190766
> *got a lil tiger missing fender,chain and sissy bar,..pm...no shipping ..pick up only
> *


how much for the lil tigr


----------



## furby714

any body have a schwinn schifter for a stingray 
or a speedometer or a bat holder


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 29 2010, 05:03 PM~18175760
> *PM'S SENT TO EVERYONE, THANKS FOR THE INTEREST
> *


r u willing to ship?


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 30 2010, 08:13 PM~18189963
> *Money order sent for the blue frame
> *


Another project?? Don't you have enough already??


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 31 2010, 03:40 AM~18192134
> *Another project?? Don't you have enough already??
> *


Lol I just needed a frame so I can put all the parts I have layin around.


----------



## 19stratus97

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jul 25 2010, 09:24 AM~18135536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone wanna make me an offer? PM me


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 31 2010, 02:49 PM~18194571
> *Lol I just needed a frame so I can put all the parts I have layin around.
> *


I just sent you one. LOL


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 31 2010, 08:30 PM~18196483
> *I just sent you one. LOL
> *


Yupe. But I didn't wanna put my twisted china parts on that LOL :happysad: :biggrin: 
O yeah thanks for the plaque it looks real nice


----------



## mr.casper

4 sale 26 in all chromed not show chrome...











pedal car!











shoot me offers or trades


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 31 2010, 10:31 PM~18196848
> *4 sale 26 in all chromed not show chrome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pedal car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoot me offers or trades
> *


you got pics of the front on the pedal car ?


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jul 31 2010, 06:01 PM~18195442
> *Anyone wanna make me an offer? PM me
> *


you still got the frame ?


----------



## 19stratus97

U got a PM!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 1 2010, 09:35 AM~18198485
> *you got pics of the front on the pedal car ?
> *


here u go


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 31 2010, 11:31 PM~18196848
> *4 sale 26 in all chromed not show chrome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pedal car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoot me offers or trades
> *


Pm sent homeboy on pedal car !!


----------



## Low-Life09

*ANYBODY SELLING OR TRADING A CLEAN 20'' LOWRIDER FRAME (STREET)??? LET ME KNOW ASAP, WITH PICS...*


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 1 2010, 01:35 PM~18199875
> *here u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sale pending :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 1 2010, 03:15 PM~18200462
> *ANYBODY SELLING OR TRADING A CLEAN 20'' LOWRIDER FRAME (STREET)??? LET ME KNOW ASAP, WITH PICS...
> *


i got to regular china frames 20in im searching 4 pics!


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 1 2010, 09:38 PM~18202108
> *i got to regular china frames 20in im searching 4 pics!
> *


aighty let me know asappppp


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 1 2010, 04:15 PM~18200462
> *ANYBODY SELLING OR TRADING A CLEAN 20'' LOWRIDER FRAME (STREET)??? LET ME KNOW ASAP, WITH PICS...
> *


I got a few schwinn frames I'm gonna be sellin wit fresh paint and I also have a chrome china frame if u intrested let me know.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 1 2010, 11:17 PM~18203105
> *I got a few schwinn frames I'm gonna be sellin wit fresh paint and I also have a chrome china frame if u intrested let me know.
> *


hey PM me pics asap


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 2 2010, 04:44 PM~18209174
> *hey PM me pics asap
> *


U got a pm


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANY CUSTOM PARTS LAYING AROUND PEOPLE DONT WANT PM ME THE PICS. AND PRICE


----------



## Pedalscraper22

I have nearly a complete bike...all gold twisted and in good condition..(unpainted) frame for sale...PM me for more info


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Aug 3 2010, 12:32 AM~18214209
> *I have nearly a complete bike...all gold twisted and in good condition..(unpainted) frame for sale...PM me for more info
> *


pix?


----------



## furby714

How much for that. Nd do u hve pikz


----------



## schwinn1966

LOOKING FOR SPRINGER FORK PARTS
i have a few of the legs but i need all of the rest

PM ME  :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

*MORE CUSTOM PARTS,ETC... THROW ME OFFERS... * 

CUSTOM SISSY BAR, CUSTOM ANTENNA AND SHOW CHROME BIRDCAGE MIRRORS (THE CHROME IS MINT CONDITION, THE PIC IS ALITTLE DISTORTED, IF INTERESTED I WILL SEND U BETTER PICS)









[/quote]


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 3 2010, 12:40 PM~18217277
> *MORE CUSTOM PARTS,ETC... THROW ME OFFERS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for that contental kit n them birdcarge mirrors pm me


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 3 2010, 12:40 PM~18217277
> *MORE CUSTOM PARTS,ETC... THROW ME OFFERS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


n that gold bumper also i bearly saw that


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 3 2010, 02:41 PM~18217285
> *how much for that contental kit n them birdcarge mirrors pm me
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 3 2010, 02:45 PM~18217318
> *n that gold bumper also i bearly saw that
> *


GOLD BUMPER SOLD ALREADY


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 3 2010, 12:47 PM~18217339
> *GOLD BUMPER SOLD ALREADY
> *


aw that sukx im stuck with a chrome one


----------



## Low-Life09

*THROW OFFERS*


----------



## Low-Life09

*FOR SALE, HIT ME UPPP *


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 3 2010, 02:44 PM~18218409
> *FOR SALE, HIT ME UPPP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much u want


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 30 2010, 08:20 PM~18190015
> ***20 INCH RADICAL FRAME, ALL WELDED STEEL $50.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Aug 3 2010, 09:08 PM~18220703
> *how much u want
> *


SALE PENDING


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 3 2010, 02:33 PM~18217714
> *THROW OFFERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much you want for both?


----------



## SOLODOLO

any one selling a down crown ? i am in need of one ! outta state is koo but id rather do a meet up around LA . ! PM me prices and pics please ! 

thanks > ! :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 30 2010, 10:20 PM~18190015
> ***20 INCH RADICAL FRAME, ALL WELDED STEEL $50.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SALE PENDING* :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

*IF INTERESTED I HAVE MORE PICS* :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

im selling my tank it show chrome i was planning on engraving this but i didnt want to ruin this show chrome co2. tank if no one wants it by sunday then i"ll just keep it then


----------



## viejitocencoast

4sale


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Aug 4 2010, 02:47 PM~18228759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4sale
> *




$??


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 some chrome mirror square


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

12" lil tiger dtwist twisted "chrome" cups





































TTT


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Aug 4 2010, 03:47 PM~18228759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4sale
> *


Ttt


----------



## elspock84

lil tiger project bike i was gonna paint and sell but changed my mind need da money to pay for a diffrent project. i had the frame media blasted so its ready for paint. i also have the chainguard cleaned of any rust and old paint. i also have the cups for the head tube and bottom bracket oh and da badge also. 120 OBO thats shipped


----------



## elspock84

1980 jr frame wit chainguard. stripped ready to paint. 80 shipped


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 4 2010, 09:38 PM~18231780
> *1980 jr frame wit chainguard. stripped ready to paint.  80 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sale pending


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 4 2010, 09:38 PM~18231780
> *1980 jr frame wit chainguard. stripped ready to paint.  80 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 19stratus97

Still have this plus three 72 spoke wheels with tires....


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 4 2010, 11:17 PM~18233153
> *Still have this plus three 72 spoke wheels with tires....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





how much 4 the three 72 spoke wheels with tires


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 27 2010, 01:39 PM~18154886
> *ALSO NEED A GOLD SPROKET*


----------



## JAMES843

I am want to sale or trade 20inch all chrome twisted frame












and i have a air compressor and air tank in 1 great 4 air on a bike
it is 14inch long and 7inch hight











will trade pm offers


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 4 2010, 08:26 PM~18231656
> *lil tiger project bike i was gonna paint and sell but changed my mind need da money to pay for a diffrent project. i had the frame media blasted so its ready for paint. i also have the chainguard cleaned of any rust and old paint. i also have the cups for the head tube and bottom bracket oh and da badge also. 120 OBO thats shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No other parts? Just the frame and chainguard?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2010, 03:39 PM~18237892
> *No other parts? Just the frame and chainguard?
> *


I have the cups and the small chrome piece on top of the bar also just need to find them .


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## greenmerc77

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 5 2010, 02:20 PM~18237743
> *I am want to sale or trade 20inch  all chrome twisted  frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> *


How much for the twisted frame


----------



## -GT- RAY

GOLD SPROKET
GOLD FENDERS
GOLD PEDALS
GOLD SPRING
GOLD HEADLIGHT
CHROME TWISTED CRANK


----------



## ONATE63'

does anyone have custome handlebars or square twisted ones?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Aug 5 2010, 10:43 PM~18241125
> *does anyone have custome handlebars or square twisted ones?
> *


i do ;;]


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Aug 5 2010, 08:43 PM~18241125
> *does anyone have custome handlebars or square twisted ones?
> *


meant to put custom not costume :uh:


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 5 2010, 08:44 PM~18241132
> *i do ;;]
> *


pics? :happysad:


----------



## 85_REGAL

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 5 2010, 12:17 AM~18233153
> *Still have this plus three 72 spoke wheels with tires....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## 85_REGAL

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 3 2010, 03:44 PM~18218409
> *FOR SALE, HIT ME UPPP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u still have these?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by 85_REGAL_@Aug 5 2010, 11:06 PM~18241357
> *u still have these?
> *


someone on here was interested but idk if they ever sent payment, if i dont get anything in a few days ill hit u up homie


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Aug 5 2010, 10:46 PM~18241161
> *pics?  :happysad:
> *


i have square twisted ones, ummm just go back to my topic homiee


----------



## Low-Life09

*I HAVE ALL 3 DUCKTAIL FENDERS FOR A TRIKE KIT* EVERYTHING IS STILL FOR SALE EXCEPT THE FAN WHEELS


----------



## Low-Life09

*HEYYY MATT,SAL AND PAUL I SENT YOUR PARTS OUT YOU SHOULD GET THEM IN A FEW DAYS... THANKS FOR DOING BIZ *










*ANYBODY BESIDES THOSE 3 HOMIES SEND OUT MONEY TO ME??? IF SO HIT ME UP ASAP!!!*


----------



## 85_REGAL

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 5 2010, 10:10 PM~18241390
> *someone on here was interested but idk if they ever sent payment, if i dont get anything in a few days ill hit u up homie
> *


 :thumbsup: kool homie how much were they goin for?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by 85_REGAL_@Aug 5 2010, 11:25 PM~18241539
> *:thumbsup: kool homie how much were they goin for?
> *


22 SHIPPED


----------



## elspock84

same frame last night 












this is tonight after a lil flake. :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 5 2010, 11:38 PM~18241654
> *same frame last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is tonight after a lil flake.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much homie??? any trades???


----------



## 19stratus97

Thought it sold?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 5 2010, 10:38 PM~18241666
> *how much homie??? any trades???
> *


thats da frame i posted up last night bare metal but da homie wanted it painted so i hooked it up. sorry its sold :happysad: i have a few other frames pm for da prices


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 4 2010, 09:38 PM~18231780
> *1980 jr frame wit chainguard. stripped ready to paint.  80 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


same frame just showing it for da customer to see


----------



## ONATE63'

im lookin for some handlbars like this


----------



## ONATE63'

but if anyone has custom handlebars tell me :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Aug 4 2010, 08:25 PM~18230029
> *12" lil tiger dtwist twisted "chrome" cups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> *



sexxy


----------



## lesstime

25 plus shipping 1982 schwinn lil chik








7 plus shipping schwinn badage 








7 plus shipping schwinn seat post








15 plus shipping schwinn spring seat

















7 plus shipping china gold spring 








trade are welcome 
paypal ready
usps money orders 
price are not firm :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

55 plus shiping 1968 schwinn fairlady stingray missing seat and sissy bar every thing else is there :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 5 2010, 09:20 PM~18241488
> *HEYYY MATT,SAL AND PAUL I SENT YOUR PARTS OUT YOU SHOULD GET THEM IN A FEW DAYS... THANKS FOR DOING BIZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYBODY BESIDES THOSE 3 HOMIES SEND OUT MONEY TO ME??? IF SO HIT ME UP ASAP!!!
> *



THANKS HOMIE I WILL LET U KNOW WHEN I RECIEVED THEM ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

frame. 40 dollars and u pay shipping










16 inch make me an offer










sale is pending.


----------



## JAMES843

I would like to trade my twisted frame 4 a 20inch girls frame


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 6 2010, 06:05 PM~18248210
> *I would like to trade my twisted frame 4 a 20inch girls frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got that 82 schwinn ???


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 6 2010, 06:09 PM~18248227
> *got that 82 schwinn ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




you wont to trad frame 4 frame??


----------



## lesstime

yeah that cool with me if it is with you 
i chould even send it to elspock if you can get him to paint it ??or what ever you like


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 6 2010, 06:23 PM~18248297
> *yeah that cool with me if it is with you
> i chould even send it to elspock if you can get him to paint it ??or what ever you like
> *




cool on the trade give me a min to get up wit hem and then i will let you know wear to ship it i cant send my frame out until friday


----------



## lesstime

ok let me know cuz i have a box am sending him and theres a little room in there or i can make the box smaller and put it in a diffrent box and send to you your choice and yeah fri cool


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 6 2010, 06:09 PM~18248227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pending :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 5 2010, 02:20 PM~18237743
> *I am want to sale or trade 20inch  all chrome twisted  frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have a air compressor and air tank in 1 great 4 air on a bike
> it is  14inch long and 7inch hight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will trade pm offers
> *




chrome twisted frame and compressor sold :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 6 2010, 06:09 PM~18248227
> *got that 82 schwinn ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold








sold
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 6 2010, 08:12 PM~18248847
> *chrome twisted  frame and  compressor  sold :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and bag :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

$90 Shipped










 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

damn y didnt you tell me about needing a female frame the other night could of sold you both :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

1982 lil chick just sprayed tonight. black base wit some purple flake :wow: 120 shipped obo no trades sorry :happysad: 




















































































looks like a flake factory in my garage tonight


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 6 2010, 08:23 PM~18248896
> *$90 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


what size?


----------



## D Twist

*12" lil tiger reg twisted cups by DTwist - show chrome*


----------



## Low-Life09

***20 INCH RADICAL FRAME, ALL WELDED STEEL $60.00 SHIPPED TO YA HOUSE!!!*


----------



## Low-Life09

I ALSO HAVE A TWISTED FRAME FOR SALE!!!


----------



## Abie

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Aug 6 2010, 11:10 PM~18249999
> *what size?
> *



:happysad: x 2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'+Aug 7 2010, 01:10 AM~18249999-->
> 
> 
> 
> what size?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Abie_@Aug 7 2010, 09:07 AM~18251079
> *:happysad: x 2
> *



20"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

frame. 40 dollars and u pay shipping










16 inch make me an offer










sale is pending. 










:wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 6 2010, 11:35 PM~18249745
> *1982 lil chick just sprayed tonight. black base wit some purple flake  :wow:  120 shipped obo no trades sorry  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a flake factory in my garage tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 7 2010, 10:40 AM~18251660
> *20"
> *



thanks
:biggrin:


----------



## furby714

for sale best offer


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Aug 7 2010, 04:40 PM~18253503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale  best offer
> *


got 20 dallors


----------



## lesstime

wanted 
only one it can or cannot have a light on the back 
need asap


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 7 2010, 07:08 PM~18254172
> *wanted
> only one it can or cannot have a light on the back
> need asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and a lil tiger chain guard ,bananna seat ,and sissy bar :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

looking 4 new bearing cups


----------



## lesstime

still for sale with seat that on bench 
already boxed ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Aug 7 2010, 05:38 PM~18253743
> *got 20 dallors
> *


pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 8 2010, 04:45 PM~18258843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still for sale with seat that on bench
> already boxed ready to go :biggrin:
> *


how much


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Aug 8 2010, 05:19 PM~18259060
> *pick it up  :biggrin:
> *


dang good deal i just didnt want to lowball lol but i guess i should have lol :happysad: cool looking seat whould look cool on my little girls bike maybe next time


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 8 2010, 05:21 PM~18259085
> *dang good deal i just didnt want to lowball lol but i guess i should have lol  :happysad: cool looking seat whould look cool  on my little girls bike  maybe next time
> *


tnx man :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Aug 8 2010, 05:20 PM~18259075
> *how much
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 8 2010, 05:09 PM~18258602
> *looking 4 new bearing cups
> *


what size?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 8 2010, 06:09 PM~18258602
> *looking 4 new bearing cups
> *


i have 20 inch cups chrome just pay shipping and there yours pal, i don't need em. i think i have em both
the lower bottom cups and the neck cups also, if your interested i'll find em


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 9 2010, 05:21 PM~18267048
> *i have 20 inch cups chrome just pay shipping and there yours pal, i don't need em. i think i have em both
> the lower bottom cups and the neck cups also, if your interested i'll find em
> *


good man rite here


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 9 2010, 06:21 PM~18268151
> *good man rite here
> *


X2


----------



## Lil Spanks

*got these...p/u olny...any trades??*








*20 inch frame*


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 9 2010, 07:49 PM~18268432
> *got these...p/u olny...any trades??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the tiger puto


----------



## juangotti

Ill arrange a pick up too.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 9 2010, 06:49 PM~18268432
> *got these...p/u olny...any trades??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up with that bottom bracket? 

am i seeing two or am i just tweaking?


----------



## lesstime

two frames next to each others


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 6 2010, 12:23 PM~18245935
> *7 plus shipping schwinn seat post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 plus shipping schwinn spring seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 plus shipping china gold spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trade are welcome
> paypal ready
> usps money orders
> price are not firm :biggrin:
> *











still for sale with seat that on bench 
already boxed ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 7 2010, 07:08 PM~18254172
> *wanted
> only one it can or cannot have a light on the back
> need asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


also wanted lil tiger chain guard ,banana seat ,sissy bar


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 9 2010, 06:49 PM~18268432
> *got these...p/u olny...any trades??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Aug 9 2010, 06:56 PM~18268518
> *whats up with that bottom bracket?
> 
> am i seeing two or am i just tweaking?
> *


it another frame behind it


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Aug 9 2010, 06:57 PM~18268532-->
> 
> 
> 
> two frames next to each others
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Aug 9 2010, 07:03 PM~18268595
> *it another frame behind it
> *


lol thanks guys


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 7 2010, 12:35 AM~18249745
> *1982 lil chick just sprayed tonight. black base wit some purple flake  :wow:  120 shipped obo no trades sorry  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a flake factory in my garage tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE  FLAKE IS MY FAV. SHIT :wow: KEEP POSTIN :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

the forks pretty rough but theres still enough room to cut it down some more

the training wheels are not the original ones 

but the frame is solid

OBO trades welcomed


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 9 2010, 03:21 PM~18267048
> *i have 20 inch cups chrome just pay shipping and there yours pal, i don't need em. i think i have em both
> the lower bottom cups and the neck cups also, if your interested i'll find em
> *




thanks i sent you a pm good looking :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843

looking to sale or trade my son is to big 4 it now and it is in my way


----------



## inked1987

anyone got any square twisted And bird cage parts for sale if u do hit me up!!


----------



## 55800

I HAVE A REAR 20IN FAN WHEEL RIM BRAND NEW I ONLY WANT 15$ PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 6 2010, 08:23 PM~18248896
> *$90 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


did my homeboy buy deez? i told him to hit u up


----------



## Low-Life09

AYO I HAVE A ELF FRAME FOR SALE, IF YA INTERESTED HIT ME UP, PICS WILL BE UP LATER...


----------



## Lil Spanks

*got these...p/u olny...any trades??*








*20 inch frame*


----------



## viejitocencoast

4sale


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 9 2010, 08:56 PM~18270448
> *looking to sale or trade my son is to big 4 it now and it is in my way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much to cali 90680


----------



## cali

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 6 2010, 01:23 PM~18245935
> *25 plus shipping 1982 schwinn lil chik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 plus shipping schwinn badage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 plus shipping schwinn seat post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 plus shipping schwinn spring seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 plus shipping china gold spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trade are welcome
> paypal ready
> usps money orders
> price are not firm :biggrin:
> *


i need that seat post will it fit a 67 fast back.....send pm cause i am always in the car club forums not over here...thanks....


----------



## cali

also need pedals and handle bar grips.....and rear fender to finish....


----------



## Low-Life09

ANYBODY SELLING/TRADING BOY OR GIRL SCHWINN FRAMES??? (20'')


----------



## Low-Life09

*I HAVE ALL 3 DUCKTAIL FENDERS FOR A TRIKE KIT EVERYTHING IS STILL FOR SALE EXCEPT THE 3 FAN WHEELS,SEAT POST,SEAT PAN,GOLD SPRING(TWISTED SISSY BARS,FORKS,CRANK AND SPROCKET ARE SALE PENDING, EVERYTHING ELSE IS READY TO GOOO)*


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 11 2010, 07:28 AM~18283239
> *I HAVE ALL 3 DUCKTAIL FENDERS FOR A TRIKE KIT EVERYTHING IS STILL FOR SALE EXCEPT THE 3 FAN WHEELS(TWISTED SISSY BARS,FORKS,CRANK AND SPROCKET ARE SALE PENDING, EVERYTHING ELSE IS READY TO GOOO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





are the 3 DUCKTAIL FENDERS FOR A holow hub trike fender?


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 11 2010, 09:44 AM~18283325
> *are the 3 DUCKTAIL FENDERS FOR A holow hub trike fender?
> *


I DONT REALLY KNOW HONESTLY... I TOOK IT OFF MY CONVERSION KIT


----------



## lesstime

i dont think so on the fenders does the fenders have the braces on both sides of the fender or on one side only 


and as for 20inch schwinn hit up lil goodtimes cc he had one the other day and elspock84 he might have something also


----------



## Low-Life09

the ducktail fenders are for this kind of kit

http://www.bicycledesigner.com/defaulthome...Number%3D860001


----------



## elspock84

*95 SHIPPED*


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 11 2010, 12:54 PM~18285259
> *the ducktail fenders are for this kind of kit
> 
> http://www.bicycledesigner.com/defaulthome...Number%3D860001
> *




you still have the kit??


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 11 2010, 02:59 PM~18285301
> *you still have the kit??
> *


SOLD THAT AWHILE AGOO, I JUST HAVE THE FENDERS AND BRACES


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 11 2010, 07:28 AM~18283239
> *I HAVE ALL 3 DUCKTAIL FENDERS FOR A TRIKE KIT EVERYTHING IS STILL FOR SALE EXCEPT THE 3 FAN WHEELS,SEAT POST,SEAT PAN,GOLD SPRING(TWISTED SISSY BARS,FORKS,CRANK AND SPROCKET ARE SALE PENDING, EVERYTHING ELSE IS READY TO GOOO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the birdcage steering wheel


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Aug 11 2010, 03:54 PM~18285744
> *how much for the birdcage steering wheel
> *


GIVE ME 25.00 SHIPPED HOMIEE...OBO


----------



## Low-Life09

***20 INCH RADICAL FRAME, ALL WELDED STEEL $60.00 SHIPPED TO YA HOUSE!!! OR BEST OFFER*


----------



## kajumbo

got this stuff here 4 sale twisted handle bar crank sissy bars n double twisted fork seat pan twisted grips all show chrome. then schwinn handle bar 4 16 inch bike n air cylinders and baby Ds
twisted parts 
handle bar $90 shipped 
crank $50 shipped 
sissy bars $50 shipped 
forks $90 shipped 
seat pan $50 shipped 
grips $60 shipped 
all show chrome never used 

schwinn handle bar $30 shipped 
baby Ds $65 shipped 
air cylinders 3 of em best offer






















BETTER PRICES ON MULTIPLE PARTS


----------



## kajumbo

sorry shitty cam


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 11 2010, 09:28 AM~18283239
> *I HAVE ALL 3 DUCKTAIL FENDERS FOR A TRIKE KIT EVERYTHING IS STILL FOR SALE EXCEPT THE 3 FAN WHEELS,SEAT POST,SEAT PAN,GOLD SPRING(TWISTED SISSY BARS,FORKS,CRANK AND SPROCKET ARE SALE PENDING, EVERYTHING ELSE IS READY TO GOOO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


knock off and twisted sprocket pending... :biggrin:


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 11 2010, 03:12 PM~18286368
> *knock off and twisted sprocket pending...  :biggrin:
> *


how much wud u want for the rims and the steering wheel


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Aug 11 2010, 02:27 PM~18286007
> *got this stuff here 4 sale twisted handle bar crank sissy bars n double twisted fork  seat pan twisted grips all show chrome. then schwinn handle bar 4 16 inch bike n air cylinders and baby Ds
> twisted parts
> handle bar $90 shipped
> crank $50 shipped
> sissy bars $50 shipped
> forks $90 shipped
> seat pan $50 shipped
> grips $60 shipped
> all show chrome never used
> 
> schwinn handle bar $30 shipped
> baby Ds $65 shipped
> air cylinders 3 of em best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BETTER PRICES ON MULTIPLE PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me pics of the 3 air cylinders and what your thinking price wise thanks


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Aug 11 2010, 05:17 PM~18286415
> *how much wud u want for the rims and the steering wheel
> *


*GIVE ME 25.00 SHIPPED FOR THE STEERING WHEEL AND WHICH RIMS HOMIEE...???*


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Aug 11 2010, 02:27 PM~18286007
> *got this stuff here 4 sale twisted handle bar crank sissy bars n double twisted fork  seat pan twisted grips all show chrome. then schwinn handle bar 4 16 inch bike n air cylinders and baby Ds
> twisted parts
> handle bar $90 shipped
> crank $50 shipped
> sissy bars $50 shipped
> forks $90 shipped
> seat pan $50 shipped
> grips $60 shipped
> all show chrome never used
> 
> schwinn handle bar $30 shipped
> baby Ds $65 shipped
> air cylinders 3 of em best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BETTER PRICES ON MULTIPLE PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if those grips are red, how much.....and how much for the chrome seat.????


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 11 2010, 03:32 PM~18286539
> *GIVE ME 25.00 SHIPPED FOR THE STEERING WHEEL AND WHICH RIMS HOMIEE...???
> *


did u sell all three fan wheels...or just two cause im lookin for an extra


----------



## brownie_602

was up people i need a bolt ring or crown ring idk wtf its called but the end part where the fork spring n bold screw on to where u put it on the steering tube but i need the one thats bent at a 90 degree angle not the stock one if u got one pm me lates


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 11 2010, 04:19 PM~18286908
> *was up people i need a bolt ring or crown ring idk wtf its called but the end part where the fork spring n bold screw on to where u put it on the steering tube but i need the one thats bent at a 90 degree angle not the stock one if u got one pm me lates
> *


X2


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 11 2010, 04:19 PM~18286908
> *was up people i need a bolt ring or crown ring idk wtf its called but the end part where the fork spring n bold screw on to where u put it on the steering tube but i need the one thats bent at a 90 degree angle not the stock one if u got one pm me lates
> *



x2 i need one


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 9 2010, 08:56 PM~18270448
> *looking to sale or trade my son is to big 4 it now and it is in my way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




pending :biggrin: (lesstime) :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

JAMES843:
your cups will be out tomorrow first thing, payment received.
thanks buddy


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 11 2010, 06:47 PM~18288045
> *pending :biggrin:  (lesstime) :biggrin:
> *


its sold bro your stuff is in the box :biggrin: ready for shipping 1st thing monday


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: :biggrin:


























SOLD SOLD SOLD
:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

PENDING MONEY ORDER(S)


----------



## lesstime

SCHWINN SPRING SEAT 15 PLUS SHIPPING








SCHWINN PIXIE 75 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 11 2010, 06:47 PM~18288045
> *pending :biggrin:  (lesstime) :biggrin:
> *





sold


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Aug 11 2010, 06:13 PM~18286871
> *did u sell all three fan wheels...or just two cause  im lookin for an extra
> *


 I SOLD ALL 3 FAN WHEELS HOMIEE


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 11 2010, 06:19 PM~18286908
> *was up people i need a bolt ring or crown ring idk wtf its called but the end part where the fork spring n bold screw on to where u put it on the steering tube but i need the one thats bent at a 90 degree angle not the stock one if u got one pm me lates
> *


WHAT DOES IT LOOK LIKE, I MIGHT HAVE ONE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 11 2010, 06:19 PM~18286908
> *was up people i need a bolt ring or crown ring idk wtf its called but the end part where the fork spring n bold screw on to where u put it on the steering tube but i need the one thats bent at a 90 degree angle not the stock one if u got one pm me lates
> *


real easy fix:
take your stock regular one, heat it up and bend it to a 90 degree, its easy and it will save you a few bucks


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 11 2010, 07:02 PM~18288153
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD SOLD SOLD
> :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

alpine v12 amp will trade 4 bike parts or $


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 11 2010, 01:59 PM~18285296
> *95 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wanted to practice spraying some candy


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 12 2010, 08:19 AM~18291863
> *wanted to practice spraying some candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look nice from here hows it look in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 12 2010, 09:25 AM~18291900
> *look nice from here hows it look in the sun :biggrin:
> *


good


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 12 2010, 08:19 AM~18291863
> *wanted to practice spraying some candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 12 2010, 10:19 AM~18291863
> *wanted to practice spraying some candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW.......SO WHAT MIX IS THAT :wow: :wow: :wow: ???????GOLD FLAKE....CANDY TANGERINE....BUT WHAT BASE.....???? :wow: 

AND AM I WRITE ON THA TANGERINE???? :wow: 

I LOVE PAINT .... :biggrin: SO I LIKE TO TEST MY SELF


----------



## elspock84

lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer. 120 shipped.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 12 2010, 10:52 AM~18292050
> *lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer.  120 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I WAS TOTALY WRONG :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

LOOKS FUCKIN GREAT :nicoderm: SO THA FIRST FEW PIC'S ARE THA RROT BEER??????WITH GOLD FLAKE :loco: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 12 2010, 09:56 AM~18292073
> *LOOKS FUCKIN GREAT :nicoderm: SO THA FIRST FEW PIC'S ARE THA RROT BEER??????WITH GOLD FLAKE :loco:  :wow:
> *


NO THE BASE IS A COPPER ORANGE COLR FORD MADE AND THEN A COAT OF ULTRA MINI GOLD FLAKE AND THEN 3 COATS OF ROOTBEER :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

frame. 30 dollars and u pay shipping










16 inch make me an offer


----------



## lesstime

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556016


----------



## elspock84

lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer. 90 shipped.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 12 2010, 08:02 PM~18297352
> *lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer.  90  shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: dam that looks sick


----------



## caprice75classic

Any one got any of these for sale?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 6 2010, 08:23 PM~18248896
> *$90 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866

never mind


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 13 2010, 01:35 PM~18302477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 11 2010, 03:32 PM~18286539
> *GIVE ME 25.00 SHIPPED FOR THE STEERING WHEEL AND WHICH RIMS HOMIEE...???
> *


the gold rims


----------



## lesstime

make a good offer in box ready to ship


----------



## lesstime

in box ready to ship make offer


----------



## elspock84

Lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer. 90 shipped.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Aug 14 2010, 01:00 AM~18306331
> *the gold rims
> *


50 each homie, but if u buy both i will let them go for 80 and that comes with the tires..


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 14 2010, 11:17 AM~18307599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make a good offer in box ready to ship
> 
> *


pm me the size of the bike,year and how much u want ;;]


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 12 2010, 08:02 PM~18297352
> *lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer.  90  shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











ttt for a homie
here you spock :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> ttt for a homie
> here you spock :biggrin:
> [/quot]
> Thanks T3


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer. 90 shipped
pm elspock84 for more info :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556285


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 14 2010, 09:17 AM~18307599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make a good offer in box ready to ship
> 
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 14 2010, 05:04 PM~18309956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer.  90  shipped
> pm elspock84 for more info :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JAMES843

1930 adult size trike 


http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/atq/1840374793.html


----------



## 55800

anyone have a twisted steering wheel for sale or trade doesnt have to be show quality jus preety decent lmk


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

got a couple of frames for sale. make offers on them. have an off brand 26" ross bike frame comes with everything on it,next is the 20"custom bondo frame done by lesstimes cuzin. and the lil trike frame is pending at the moment but if the deal dont fall through ill let yall know. also got a box load of spair parts for sale as well. (not shown yet) will get pics of the parts tomarrow. the rim and tires are some of the parts from box.lmk


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 15 2010, 08:32 PM~18317465
> *got a couple of frames for sale. make offers on them. have an off brand 26" ross bike frame comes with everything on it,next is the 20"custom bondo frame done by lesstime. and the lil trike frame is pending at the moment but if the deal dont fall through ill let yall know.  also got a box load of spair parts for sale as well. (not shown yet) will get pics of the parts tomarrow. the rim and tires are some of the parts from box.lmk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


easy ther buddie my little cuzin did the frame i just sold it you you cuz me and cuz are nolonger on talking terms


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 15 2010, 08:34 PM~18317486
> *easy ther buddie my little cuzin did the frame i just sold it you you cuz me and cuz are nolonger on talking terms
> *


k i got ya. i hate to sell it but need the money for the paint on my new stingray.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 15 2010, 08:42 PM~18317574
> *k i got ya. i hate to sell it but need the money for the paint on my new stingray.
> *


its all good bro got to do what you got to do hit up craigslst for you little shop you got and find some one that has some left over shelfing it help


----------



## 254MEXICUTLASS

I need 20" twisted bike parts and cheap


----------



## inked1987

Anyone got birdcage pedals for sale or trade if u do pm me


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 15 2010, 08:44 PM~18317592
> *its all good bro got to do what you got to do hit up craigslst for you little shop you got and find some one that has some left over shelfing it help
> *


naw my plan is to hang the bikes on the walls with some hooks. more space then. then put tile floors in like checker blk and wht tiles. to give it a professionale show room look. the walls are going to be painted grey with white trim and floor boards. then put a corner shelve in for a tv to mount up. then put a desk and chair in so its a lil more roomie for me.


----------



## 19stratus97

SISSY BAR AND SEAT SOLD>


----------



## 19stratus97

Three like new 72 spoke wheels. Rims are just dirty from sitting and handline. Make offer if interested.


----------



## monte carlo rider




----------



## 19stratus97

Have this spring sissy bar still brand new and in package. Make offer. No trades, sorry.


----------



## Low-Life09

*OK HERES MY LIST OF STUFF I STILL HAVE FORSALE... HIT ME UP FOR PRICES

TWISTED CHROME FRAME 20"

CUSTOM RADICAL FRAME 20"

GOLD LUCKY 7 SPROCKET

CHROME TWISTED SPROCKET

SHOW CHROME SQUARE TWISTED CRANK

3 CHROME DUCKTAIL FENDERS

CHROME FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES

GOLD RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT)

GOLD/CHROME RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT)

CUSTOM FORK BARS (DECORATIVE AND SQUARE TWISTED)

CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL

REG CHROME SOLID CRANK AND SPROCKET

CUSTOM SISSYBAR (SQUARE TWISTED,BIRDCAGE,SPEARS)

CUSTOM SQUARE TWISTED ANTENNA

CHROME MUFFLERS

20'' CHROME FORKS WITH FLAT TWISTED SUPPORT BARS

LONG SISSYBAR WITH BACK CUSHION

OG SCHWINN FORK,CRANK,SPROCKET,RIMS

CHROME FLAT TWISTED PEDDALS*


----------



## Low-Life09

:biggrin:


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Aug 11 2010, 01:27 PM~18286007
> *got this stuff here 4 sale twisted handle bar crank sissy bars n double twisted fork  seat pan twisted grips all show chrome. then schwinn handle bar 4 16 inch bike n air cylinders and baby Ds
> twisted parts
> handle bar $90 shipped
> crank $50 shipped
> sissy bars $50 shipped
> forks $90 shipped
> seat pan $50 shipped
> grips $60 shipped
> all show chrome never used
> 
> schwinn handle bar $30 shipped
> baby Ds $65 shipped
> air cylinders 3 of em best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BETTER PRICES ON MULTIPLE PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got it all throw me sum offers in pm


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ANY TRADE????? BUT U COME AND PICK IT UP OR MEET YOU HALF WAYS*

















*20 INCH FRAME*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 16 2010, 06:33 PM~18326539
> *ANY TRADE????? BUT U COME AND PICK IT UP OR MEET YOU HALF WAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 INCH FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH FOR THE LIL RED BIKE AND IS IT COMPLETED. OR WHAT U WANT TO TRADE FOR. I GOT 20 INCH GIRLS FRAMES SCHWINN.


----------



## Lil Spanks

ITS MISSING FENDERS,SISSY BARS,AND PEDALS..THE HANDLE BAR IS A LITTLE TWEKED


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

20" chrome sprocket ! 55 shipped never used !!


----------



## cone_weezy

i got a show chrome co2 tank for sale,one flat twisted fender brace,and two spears for rear wheel


----------



## syked1

air cylinders on my ebay

http://shop.ebay.com/luxurious_bike_shop/m...=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Low-Life09

*OK HERES MY LIST OF STUFF I STILL HAVE FORSALE... HIT ME UP FOR PRICES

TWISTED CHROME FRAME 20"

CUSTOM RADICAL FRAME 20"

GOLD LUCKY 7 SPROCKET

CHROME TWISTED SPROCKET

SHOW CHROME SQUARE TWISTED CRANK

3 CHROME DUCKTAIL FENDERS

CHROME FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES

GOLD RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT)

GOLD/CHROME RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT)

CUSTOM FORK BARS (DECORATIVE AND SQUARE TWISTED)

CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL

REG CHROME SOLID CRANK AND SPROCKET

CUSTOM SISSYBAR (SQUARE TWISTED,BIRDCAGE,SPEARS)

CUSTOM SQUARE TWISTED ANTENNA

CHROME MUFFLERS

20'' CHROME FORKS WITH FLAT TWISTED SUPPORT BARS

LONG SISSYBAR WITH BACK CUSHION

OG SCHWINN FORK,CRANK,SPROCKET,RIMS

CHROME FLAT TWISTED PEDDALS*


----------



## Low-Life09

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18330588


----------



## Low-Life09

*OK HERES MY LIST OF STUFF WITH PRICES (INCLUDING SHIPPING) I STILL HAVE FORSALE... IF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME BEFORE OR YOU WANT TO BUY MORE THEN ONE THING, PM ME AND I WILL GIVE YOU A BETTER DEAL!!! :biggrin: 

TWISTED CHROME FRAME 20" $65.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM RADICAL FRAME 20" $50.00 SHIPPED

GOLD LUCKY 7 SPROCKET $11.00 SHIPPED

CHROME TWISTED SPROCKET $25.00 SHIPPED

SHOW CHROME SQUARE TWISTED CRANK $35.00 SHIPPED

3 CHROME DUCKTAIL FENDERS $25.00 SHIPPED

CHROME FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES

GOLD RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED

GOLD/CHROME RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM FORK BARS (DECORATIVE AND SQUARE TWISTED) $25.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL $30.00 SHIPPED

REG CHROME SOLID CRANK AND SPROCKET $15.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM SISSYBAR (SQUARE TWISTED,BIRDCAGE,SPEARS) 35.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM SQUARE TWISTED ANTENNA $20.00 SHIPPED

CHROME MUFFLERS $16.00 SHIPPED

20'' CHROME FORKS WITH FLAT TWISTED SUPPORT BARS $40.00 SHIPPED

LONG SISSYBAR WITH BACK CUSHION $25.00 SHIPPED

OG SCHWINN FORK,CRANK,SPROCKET,RIMS PM ME

CHROME FLAT TWISTED PEDDALS $15.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Aug 16 2010, 02:44 PM~18324898
> *still got it all throw me sum offers in pm
> *


still got all this shit make me sum offers


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Aug 11 2010, 01:27 PM~18286007
> *got this stuff here 4 sale twisted handle bar crank sissy bars n double twisted fork  seat pan twisted grips all show chrome. then schwinn handle bar 4 16 inch bike n air cylinders and baby Ds
> twisted parts
> handle bar $90 shipped
> crank $50 shipped
> sissy bars $50 shipped
> forks $90 shipped
> seat pan $50 shipped
> grips $60 shipped
> all show chrome never used
> 
> schwinn handle bar $30 shipped
> baby Ds $65 shipped
> air cylinders 3 of em best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BETTER PRICES ON MULTIPLE PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cone_weezy

> i got a show chrome co2 tank for sale,one flat twisted fender brace
> 
> 
> 
> SPEARS JUST BEEN SOLD


----------



## lesstime

16 inch girls pixie unknow year didnt pull the crank to check
80 shipped lower 48


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 17 2010, 05:46 PM~18335148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 shipped lower 48
> *


PM ME ABOUT THIS AGAIN HOMIE, I DELETED THE MESSAGE, WHAT SIZE,ETC...


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ANY TRADE????? BUT U COME AND PICK IT UP OR MEET YOU HALF WAYS*

















*20 INCH FRAME*


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 17 2010, 05:46 PM~18335148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 inch girls pixie unknow year didnt pull the crank to check
> 80 shipped lower 48
> *


PM SENT :dunno:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 17 2010, 03:46 PM~18335148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 inch girls pixie unknow year didnt pull the crank to check
> 80 shipped lower 48
> *


need to sale sorry no trades


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 17 2010, 09:31 PM~18337405
> *need to sale sorry no trades
> *


THEN WHY DIDNT U TELL ME THAT IN THE FIRST PLACE??? :scrutinize:


----------



## lesstime

simply changed my mind 
:happysad:


----------



## caprice75classic

do you still have these parts???

CHROME TWISTED SPROCKET $25.00 SHIPPED


CUSTOM SQUARE TWISTED ANTENNA $20.00 SHIPPED

CHROME MUFFLERS $16.00 SHIPPED

and the chrome seat pan


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Aug 17 2010, 09:42 PM~18337522
> *do you still have these parts???
> 
> CHROME TWISTED SPROCKET $25.00 SHIPPED
> CUSTOM SQUARE TWISTED ANTENNA $20.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CHROME MUFFLERS $16.00 SHIPPED
> 
> and the chrome seat pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUP I HAVE EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE SEAT PAN HOMIEE :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 17 2010, 08:46 PM~18337569
> *YUP I HAVE EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE SEAT PAN HOMIEE  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## JAMES843

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 12 2010, 08:05 AM~18291771
> *alpine v12 amp  will trade 4 bike parts or $
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 17 2010, 08:40 AM~18330883
> *OK HERES MY LIST OF STUFF WITH PRICES (INCLUDING SHIPPING) I STILL HAVE FORSALE... IF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME BEFORE OR YOU WANT TO BUY MORE THEN ONE THING, PM ME AND I WILL GIVE YOU A BETTER DEAL!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> TWISTED CHROME FRAME 20" $65.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM RADICAL FRAME 20" $50.00 SHIPPED
> 
> GOLD LUCKY 7 SPROCKET $11.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CHROME TWISTED SPROCKET $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> SHOW CHROME SQUARE TWISTED CRANK $35.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 3 CHROME DUCKTAIL FENDERS $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CHROME FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES
> 
> GOLD RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED
> 
> GOLD/CHROME RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM FORK BARS (DECORATIVE AND SQUARE TWISTED) $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL $30.00 SHIPPED
> 
> REG CHROME SOLID CRANK AND SPROCKET $15.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM SISSYBAR (SQUARE TWISTED,BIRDCAGE,SPEARS) 35.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM SQUARE TWISTED ANTENNA $20.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CHROME MUFFLERS $16.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 20'' CHROME FORKS WITH FLAT TWISTED SUPPORT BARS $40.00 SHIPPED
> 
> LONG SISSYBAR WITH BACK CUSHION $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> OG SCHWINN FORK,CRANK,SPROCKET,RIMS PM ME
> 
> CHROME FLAT TWISTED PEDDALS $15.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*IM BACK ON PAYPAL, SO HIT ME UP* :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast

4sale


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Aug 18 2010, 10:40 AM~18342417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4sale
> *


how much


----------



## Low-Life09

*I GOT PAYPAL* *OK HERES MY LIST OF STUFF WITH PRICES (INCLUDING SHIPPING) I STILL HAVE FORSALE... IF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME BEFORE OR YOU WANT TO BUY MORE THEN ONE THING, PM ME AND I WILL GIVE YOU A BETTER DEAL!!! :biggrin: 

TWISTED CHROME FRAME 20" $65.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM RADICAL FRAME 20" $50.00 SHIPPED

GOLD LUCKY 7 SPROCKET $11.00 SHIPPED

SHOW CHROME SQUARE TWISTED CRANK $35.00 SHIPPED

CHROME FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES

GOLD RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED

GOLD/CHROME RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM FORK BARS (DECORATIVE AND SQUARE TWISTED) $25.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL $30.00 SHIPPED

REG CHROME SOLID CRANK AND SPROCKET $15.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM SISSYBAR (SQUARE TWISTED,BIRDCAGE,SPEARS) 35.00 SHIPPED

LONG SISSYBAR WITH BACK CUSHION $25.00 SHIPPED

OG SCHWINN FORK,CRANK,SPROCKET,RIMS PM ME

CHROME FLAT TWISTED PEDDALS $15.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## elspock84

how much for the schwinn crank??


----------



## jose510ss

got these rims


----------



## syked1

i got 2 old rusted but no dings bullet lights for dynamo's that would be good for engraving and re-chrome or a rat rod

$15 + shipping($10 each) each or both for $40 shipped with mount arm also rusted but no dings pix soon


----------



## inked1987

Wat up everyone I got a airtank tube fittings n cylinder all up for grabs if ur intrested pm ur email will send u pics and im willin to trade it for square twisted or birdcage stuff


----------



## Low-Life09

*WHOS THE CHEAPEST AT MAKING LOWRIDER BIKE PLAQUES??? HIT ME UP ASAP *


----------



## Low-Life09

*I GOT PAYPAL* *OK HERES MY LIST OF STUFF WITH PRICES (INCLUDING SHIPPING) I STILL HAVE FORSALE... IF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME BEFORE OR YOU WANT TO BUY MORE THEN ONE THING, PM ME AND I WILL GIVE YOU A BETTER DEAL!!! :biggrin: 

TWISTED CHROME FRAME 20" $65.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM RADICAL FRAME 20" $50.00 SHIPPED

GOLD LUCKY 7 SPROCKET $11.00 SHIPPED

SHOW CHROME SQUARE TWISTED CRANK $35.00 SHIPPED

CHROME FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES

GOLD RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED

GOLD/CHROME RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM FORK BARS (DECORATIVE AND SQUARE TWISTED) $25.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL $30.00 SHIPPED

REG CHROME SOLID CRANK AND SPROCKET $15.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM SISSYBAR (SQUARE TWISTED,BIRDCAGE,SPEARS) 35.00 SHIPPED

LONG SISSYBAR WITH BACK CUSHION $25.00 SHIPPED

OG SCHWINN FORK,CRANK,SPROCKET,RIMS PM ME

CHROME FLAT TWISTED PEDDALS $15.00 SHIPPED*










































































****LIST IS GETTING SMALLER**** :biggrin:


----------



## 19jaquez84

I got this 81 schwinn frame for sale located near downtown L.A. p.m. me an offer if you are interested. Its a 26 inch frame.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 18 2010, 10:22 PM~18347544
> *WHOS THE CHEAPEST AT MAKING LOWRIDER BIKE PLAQUES??? HIT ME UP ASAP
> *


i can do it from design to cad to laser cut, i also have an engraver local, and chrome, but my chrome is a bit more $$ but excellent buffing chrome and polishing


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 18 2010, 06:55 PM~18347933
> *i can do it from design to cad to laser cut, i also have an engraver local, and chrome, but my chrome is a bit more $$ but excellent buffing chrome and polishing
> *


how much no engraving


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 17 2010, 05:33 PM~18335644
> *ANY TRADE????? BUT U COME AND PICK IT UP OR MEET YOU HALF WAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 INCH FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lesstime

80obo shipped lower 48 
sorry no trades at this time


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Aug 19 2010, 04:18 AM~18350351
> *how much no engraving
> *


depends if you want only 1 or 3 or 5 or 10, more i cut cheaper it is
1x is about $60-75 raw steel designed, Caded, and cut depending on the size and thickness, and metal type


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 18 2010, 07:38 PM~18345995
> *i got 2 old rusted but no dings bullet lights for dynamo's that would be good for engraving and re-chrome or a rat rod
> 
> $15 + shipping($10 each) each or both for $40 shipped with mount arm also rusted but no dings pix soon
> *


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 18 2010, 04:38 PM~18345995
> *i got 2 old rusted but no dings bullet lights for dynamo's that would be good for engraving and re-chrome or a rat rod
> 
> $15 + shipping($10 each) each or both for $40 shipped with mount arm also rusted but no dings pix soon
> *




pix?


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Aug 18 2010, 09:40 AM~18342417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4sale
> *



damn!!! you still got this frame?? i thought you sold it??


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 19 2010, 11:40 PM~18358864
> *damn!!! you still got this frame?? i thought you sold it??
> *


no guey i sold it to him that was done by me :biggrin:


----------



## DADDY G

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Aug 18 2010, 09:40 AM~18342417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4sale
> *




HOW MUCH?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 14 2010, 06:04 PM~18309956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer.  90  shipped
> pm elspock84 for more info :biggrin:
> *



75 shipped!!! its on ebay but i rather it go to someone here so i can see pics of it getting built. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

16 inch pixie 80 shipped lower 48

















schwinn spring seat 15 shipped lower 48








china gold spring 7.50 shipped lower48


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 20 2010, 07:39 AM~18360849
> *75 shipped!!! its on ebay but i rather it go to someone here so i can see pics of it getting built.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I NEED A GOOSE NECK AND A T BONE. FOR A 20 INCH LOWRIDER BIKE.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Looking for original kickstand for schwinn 20.. must have everything (spring pin ect)...please pm if you have one and how much u want for it..

Thx


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2010, 03:02 PM~18363209
> *I NEED A GOOSE NECK AND A T BONE. FOR A 20 INCH LOWRIDER BIKE.
> *


are u looking for reg. stock ones or?? if so i have a bunch


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 20 2010, 08:42 PM~18365697
> *Looking for original kickstand for schwinn 20.. must have everything (spring pin ect)...please pm if you have one and how much u want for it..
> 
> Thx
> *


i have one, i just dont know how to take it off the frame...?


----------



## inked1987

Anyone got a twisted stem?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 20 2010, 07:18 PM~18365911
> *i have one, i just dont know how to take it off the frame...?
> *



:dunno: 

I'll look it up or maybe someone on here knows..


----------



## lesstime

to remove the kick stand 
you need to push on the sleave thats holding the spring and once you push it in grab your pliers and grab the little pin thats on the bottem pull it out and bam you kick stand is removed its not the easys thing to do on your 1st try


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 20 2010, 10:29 PM~18366666
> *to remove the kick stand
> you need to push on the sleave thats holding the spring and once you push it in grab your pliers and grab the little pin thats on the bottem pull it out and bam you kick stand is removed its not the easys thing to do on your 1st try
> *


And u will crush da pin also.


----------



## lesstime

i never crushed a pin i pulle like 8-10 of them and installed 4-6


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 20 2010, 08:18 PM~18365911
> *i have one, i just dont know how to take it off the frame...?
> *



here is a link to take it off. there is also a special tool that works great but it cost around $40

http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm

:biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 20 2010, 11:31 PM~18367014
> *here is a link to take it off. there is also a special tool that works great but it cost around $40
> 
> http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low-Life09

THANKS FOR THE INFO I WILL TRY IT LATER :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 20 2010, 07:17 PM~18365904
> *are u looking for reg. stock ones or?? if so i have a bunch
> *



A STOCK GOOSE NECK IM GOING TO SHOP IT UP AND WELD ANOTHER HEAD TO IT.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 21 2010, 11:54 AM~18368953
> *A STOCK GOOSE NECK IM GOING TO SHOP IT UP AND WELD ANOTHER HEAD TO IT.
> *


PM ME I GOT A FEW


----------



## lesstime

75 shipped lower 48 firm  












want to trade schwinn spring seat for head light ,mini lights???


----------



## caprice75classic

anyone got a twisted bumper for a 20" and head light for sale?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Aug 21 2010, 08:23 PM~18372278
> *anyone got a twisted bumper for a 20" and head light for sale?
> *


PM SENT HOMIE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 06:27 PM~18371948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 shipped lower 48 firm
> want to trade schwinn spring seat for head light ,mini lights???
> *


Is that frame missing a top bar??


----------



## lesstime

from what i under stand its a girls bike and you can get the top bar to make it a boys bike if you wanted there a few top bars on ebay if you want to make it a boys bike for like 25 buck


----------



## Str8crazy80

schwinn orange slim line grips. wanting to trade for a black set if not their for sale. hit me up on PM


----------



## schwinn1966

$100 Shipped

Needs to be finished with bondo

:biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

*I GOT PAYPAL* *OK HERES MY LIST OF STUFF WITH PRICES (INCLUDING SHIPPING) I STILL HAVE FORSALE... IF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME BEFORE OR YOU WANT TO BUY MORE THEN ONE THING, PM ME AND I WILL GIVE YOU A BETTER DEAL!!! :biggrin: 

**THIS IS WHAT I HAVE LEFT, IF THE PART ISNT LISTED THEN ITS SOLD!!!** * :biggrin: 

TWISTED CHROME FRAME 20" $65.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM RADICAL FRAME 20" $50.00 SHIPPED

GOLD LUCKY 7 SPROCKET $11.00 SHIPPED

CHROME FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES

GOLD RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED

GOLD/CHROME RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM FORK BARS (DECORATIVE AND SQUARE TWISTED) $25.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL $30.00 SHIPPED

REG CHROME SOLID CRANK AND SPROCKET $15.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM SISSYBAR (SQUARE TWISTED,BIRDCAGE,SPEARS) 35.00 SHIPPED

LONG SISSYBAR WITH BACK CUSHION $25.00 SHIPPED

OG SCHWINN FORK,CRANK,SPROCKET,RIMS PM ME


----------



## inked1987

I got these mufflers and tank cylinder fittings and tube for grabs shoot me offers I open for trades also so pm me if ur intrested


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 23 2010, 08:26 AM~18382391
> *I GOT PAYPAL OK HERES MY LIST OF STUFF WITH PRICES (INCLUDING SHIPPING) I STILL HAVE FORSALE... IF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME BEFORE OR YOU WANT TO BUY MORE THEN ONE THING, PM ME AND I WILL GIVE YOU A BETTER DEAL!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> OG SCHWINN FORK</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*PM ME THE PICS OF THIS*


----------



## 55800

20in forks
















sissy bar








12in front rim


----------



## 55800

16in rims








SORRY FOR THE BIG PICS I ALSO HAVE A 12IN WHITE WALL TIRE AND A 12IN FENDER BRACE


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Aug 24 2010, 06:30 AM~18391471
> *PM ME THE PICS OF THIS
> *


ITS NOT A SPRINGER ITS A STRAIGHT ONE FOR A FAIR LADY


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 20 2010, 08:39 AM~18360849
> *75 shipped!!! its on ebay but i rather it go to someone here so i can see pics of it getting built.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold on eBay for 73 bucks


----------



## madrigalkustoms

I'm looking for a 16" lowrider bike frame only. The cheaper the better. Pm me if you have one. Going to chop it all up so don't need to be painted.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 24 2010, 05:15 PM~18396935
> *Sold on eBay for 73 bucks
> *


  dam I wanted it but couldn't make up my mind


----------



## elspock84

16" schwinn fresh paint 110 obo shipped


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 24 2010, 03:07 PM~18395312
> *ITS NOT A SPRINGER ITS A STRAIGHT ONE FOR A FAIR LADY
> *


----------



## JAMES843

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/bik/1917003528.html


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 25 2010, 01:28 AM~18400066
> *16" schwinn fresh paint 110 obo shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

FOR SALE SEND A PM IF INTRESTED


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Aug 24 2010, 02:26 PM~18394975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20in forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12in front rim
> *


the mirrors forks and all steering tubes are sold


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Aug 16 2010, 08:09 PM~18327745
> *20" chrome sprocket ! 55 shipped never used !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



got it today homie, thanx :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

16inch schwinn pixie 75 shipped lower 48








schwinn spring seat 15 shipped lower 48








china gold spring 8 shipped lower 48


----------



## 19stratus97

Make me an offer. Pretty much new, just a little dirty from sitting.


----------



## lesstime

http://boise.craigslist.org/mcy/1919373498.html
pm me if want details


----------



## MR.SHADES

Got this seat and crown for sale or trade i need a crank and spocket or custom sissy bars or chrome seat pan will put in more money if the parts are worth it.$30 for the seat $20 for the crown also looking for a slammer


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@Aug 25 2010, 09:29 PM~18408237
> *Got this seat and crown for sale or trade i need a crank and spocket or custom sissy bars or chrome seat pan will put in more money if the parts are worth it.$30 for the seat $20 for the crown also looking for a slammer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Ok so now I'm looking for a 1978 schwinn boy frame 20" let me know if you have one. And want to sell.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 26 2010, 10:32 AM~18411275
> *Ok so now I'm looking for a 1978 schwinn boy frame 20"  let me know if you have one. And want to sell.
> *


it has to be 78???


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 25 2010, 07:25 PM~18405820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me an offer. Pretty much new, just a little dirty from sitting.
> *


is this for a trike?


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 26 2010, 10:00 AM~18411518
> *it has to be 78???
> *


Yes it's a long story.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 26 2010, 02:29 PM~18413009
> *Yes it's a long story.
> *


ok let me check for you


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 26 2010, 03:17 PM~18413833
> *ok let me check for you
> *


Sounds very good homie. Thanks for your help.


----------



## syked1

well since 57f100 went AWOL, and hasnt been around in a month im getting ready to sell his shit

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


















































































































for anyone interested the shits boxed already just needs a shipping address 
$200 shipped to you in the USA... i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

also looking for any 20" or 16" Schwinn serial # starting with CQ...... made in March 1979 boy frames preferred or if you have a girl frame could be cool

and also possibly a cheap but decent 20" Schwinn boy frame/chainguard to make a new full custom frame


----------



## elspock84

Huffy frame 40 shipped or will trade da frame is striped already no paint on it.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 26 2010, 06:26 PM~18415325
> *Huffy frame 40 shipped or will trade da frame is striped already no paint on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT YOU LOOKING TO TRADE 4 ?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 26 2010, 08:39 PM~18416038
> *WHAT YOU LOOKING TO TRADE 4 ?
> *


WhAt u got bro. Are u gonna want it painted . Looking for wheels fenders and forks. Want to get my nieces bike ready for her birthday.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 26 2010, 08:25 PM~18416517
> *WhAt u got bro. Are u gonna want it painted . Looking for wheels fenders and forks. Want to get my nieces bike ready for her birthday.
> *


i got some 20in forks and 16in wheels


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Aug 26 2010, 08:45 PM~18416725
> *i got some 20in forks and 16in wheels
> *


20in forks ?Are the springer style forks?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 26 2010, 08:25 PM~18416517
> *WhAt u got bro. Are u gonna want it painted . Looking for wheels fenders and forks. Want to get my nieces bike ready for her birthday.
> *



no paint i wont to cut 1 up you looking 4 20? or 16? i got a set of 140s i was going to yse on my wife bike but i think i am going to go witch some painted rims :biggrin: going to post up pic in a min


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 26 2010, 08:55 PM~18416810
> *no paint i wont to cut 1 up you looking 4 20? or 16? i got a set of 140s i was going to yse on my wife bike but i think i am going to go witch some painted rims  :biggrin: going to post up pic in a min
> *


pm me


----------



## JAMES843

4 sale or trade just the rims no tires


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 26 2010, 10:04 PM~18416900
> *4 sale or trade just the rims no tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U got a pm


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 26 2010, 08:49 PM~18416767
> *20in forks ?Are the springer style forks?
> *


ya there bent springer forks


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Aug 26 2010, 09:48 PM~18417311
> *ya there bent springer forks
> *


how much?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 26 2010, 10:10 PM~18417517
> *how much?
> *


15$ ill post pics there more bent then the ones that i have boxed up for you


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Aug 26 2010, 10:14 PM~18417572
> *15$ ill post pics there more bent then the ones that i have boxed up for you
> *



ok


----------



## 55800

pink seat








handle bars only 2 left








rear 20in fan wheel








16in sissy bar








16 in cross spoke rims little rusty but i cleaned 1 up to show they are still re usable








handle bars








12in rim and goose neck








20in bent fork








EVERYTHING 4 SALE OR TRADE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 26 2010, 09:04 PM~18416900
> *4 sale or trade just the rims no tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much? or what you lookin for in a trade?


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Aug 25 2010, 09:35 AM~18401878
> *FOR SALE SEND A PM IF INTRESTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's the price? :dunno:


----------



## inked1987

Anyone in the san anto area sell lowrider bike parts if u do pm me


----------



## syked1

well since 57f100 went AWOL, and hasnt been around in a month im getting ready to sell his shit

57f100 cut parts up for sale:

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


































boxed already just needs a shipping address 

$200 shipped to you in the USA... 

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

also looking for any 20" or 16" Schwinn serial # starting with CQ...... made in March 1979 boy frames preferred or if you have a girl frame could be cool

also  just got a call from a ghost... West-13 mom called to say the parts got returned cause they was missing half my address, now she took it at the post office and re-did the address and shipping... hope to have those fuckers back soon...

Up for sale when i have them in hand

West_13 parts

$350 for raw steel 4x rim trims, 1 pair for forks, and sissybar 

+ shipping back to the USA $40

$390 awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*make me an offer..*


----------



## Raguness

Okay I got some parts for sale can't post pics (sister's computer sucks)









Saling:
Gold plated head set $25.00
Gold plated crank set $25.00
Double twisted Conti Kit $40.00
Toy Shop Sprocket Chromed $40.00
Dtwist/Bone Collector??? Fender braces chromed $60.00
16" 72 spoke fan rims with Gold sprocket/nipples SALE PENDING $70.00 
Pinstriped Champagne Glasses. Make Offer.
Forks Sale pending 
Pm me with Phone number and can send pics. 


ALL PRICES ARE SHIPPED.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 27 2010, 07:27 PM~18424609
> *Okay I got some parts for sale can't post pics (sister's computer sucks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saling:
> Gold plated head set  $25.00
> Gold plated crank set  $25.00
> Double twisted Conti Kit  $40.00
> Toy Shop Sprocket Chromed  $40.00
> Dtwist/Bone Collector???  Fender braces chromed $60.00
> 16" 72 spoke fan rims with Gold sprocket/nipples  $70.00
> Pinstriped Champagne Glasses.  Make Offer.
> Forks Sale pending
> Pm me with Phone number and can send pics.
> ALL PRICES ARE SHIPPED.
> *


How much for the poster?? :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 27 2010, 08:33 PM~18424657
> *How much for the poster?? :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :angry: *NEVER FOR SALE THAT IS MY FUTURE EX WIFE BABYS MAMA!!!* :angry:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 27 2010, 08:27 PM~18424609
> *Okay I got some parts for sale can't post pics (sister's computer sucks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saling:
> Gold plated head set  $25.00
> Gold plated crank set  $25.00
> Double twisted Conti Kit SALE PENDING $40.00
> Toy Shop Sprocket Chromed  $40.00
> Dtwist/Bone Collector???  Fender braces chromed $60.00
> 16" 72 spoke fan rims with Gold sprocket/nipples  SALE PENDING $70.00
> Pinstriped Champagne Glasses.  Make Offer.
> Forks Sale pending
> Pm me with Phone number and can send pics.
> ALL PRICES ARE SHIPPED.
> *


----------



## 55800

ANY ONE HAVE A CHAIN GUARD FOR SALE OR TRADE IM LOOKING FOR A METAL ONE NOT A CHEAPLY MADE ONE HIT ME UP


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Aug 27 2010, 11:10 PM~18425778
> *ANY ONE HAVE A CHAIN GUARD FOR SALE OR TRADE IM LOOKING FOR A METAL ONE NOT A CHEAPLY MADE ONE HIT ME UP
> *



i got a chrome one


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 27 2010, 11:38 PM~18425924
> *i got a chrome one
> *


any pics?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Aug 27 2010, 11:53 PM~18425991
> *any pics?
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*make me an offer..*


----------



## schwinn1966

Lil Tiger DEAL PENDING

$150
I'll throw in a chainguard decal and seatpost decal too










:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 28 2010, 12:21 PM~18428022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


want to trade for those other 20in forks i have?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Aug 28 2010, 02:55 PM~18428749
> *want to trade for those other 20in forks i have?
> *




yea i will do that


----------



## lesstime

convertable 20inch buzz bike frame

















convertable 16inch buzz bike frame








schwinn bananna seat pan in real nice shape PENDING

















wald sprocket 36 tooth

















smaller seat 

send me your offers or trades


----------



## lesstime

guy has some nice stuf was there for about two hours talking to him told him i try to help and post it up for him if you see something let me know i can pick it up and ship it for you


----------



## lesstime

misc sprocket and crank with bearings 

















74 pixie crank PENDING








2x wald sprocket 36 tooth in original packaging


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 28 2010, 07:30 PM~18429984
> *guy has some nice stuf was there for about two hours talking to him told him i try to help and post it up for him if you see something let me know i can pick it up and ship it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a schwinn shifter???


----------



## Abie

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Aug 28 2010, 09:56 PM~18430882
> *how much for a schwinn shifter???
> *



i need 1 to price shiped to Albuquerque NM 87105


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*make me an offer..</span>*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0723101941a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0723101943.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*PENDING*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0827101907.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*<span style=\'color:red\'>PENDING*


----------



## Raguness

Okay I got some parts for sale can't post pics (sister's computer sucks)









Saling:
Gold plated head set  $25.00
Gold plated crank set  $25.00

Toy Shop Sprocket Chromed  $40.00
Dtwist/Bone Collector???  Fender braces chromed $60.00
16" 72 spoke fan rims with Gold sprocket/nipples  SALE PENDING $70.00 
Pinstriped Champagne Glasses.  Make Offer.
Forks Sale pending 
Pm me with Phone number and can send pics.  
ALL PRICES ARE SHIPPED.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Custom 144 spoke rims. $150 shipped


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 27 2010, 08:27 PM~18424609
> *Okay I got some parts for sale can't post pics (sister's computer sucks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saling:
> Gold plated head set  $25.00
> Gold plated crank set  $25.00
> Double twisted Conti Kit  $40.00
> Toy Shop Sprocket Chromed  $40.00
> Dtwist/Bone Collector???  Fender braces chromed $60.00
> 16" 72 spoke fan rims with Gold sprocket/nipples  SALE PENDING $70.00
> Pinstriped Champagne Glasses.  Make Offer.
> Forks Sale pending
> Pm me with Phone number and can send pics.
> ALL PRICES ARE SHIPPED.
> *


if the 16 inch rims rnt sold let mi no i wud probobly b interested in them


----------



## elspock84

Need some 20in wheels forks a purple banana seat got to fix up my nieces bike. Willing to trade flake paint jobs.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2010, 03:17 PM~18434378
> *Custom 144 spoke rims. $150 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: did you make those?


----------



## 19stratus97

Have this trike axle powdercoated black. Make an offer.


----------



## AMB1800

my trike is for sale, if anybody wants it, hit me up, i can export it at buyers cost   

spread the word homiez










could compete in usa with no problems


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 29 2010, 08:56 PM~18437103
> *:wow:  did you make those?
> *


No. I got them like that. Still for sale.


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 30 2010, 02:04 AM~18438622
> *my trike is for sale, if anybody wants it, hit me up, i can export it at buyers cost
> 
> spread the word homiez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could compete in usa with no problems
> *


damn thats a sweet ass bike man g/l....do the forks say LA?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Aug 30 2010, 04:33 PM~18442375
> *damn thats a sweet ass bike man g/l....do the forks say LA?
> *



no, but yes


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2010, 06:17 PM~18434378
> *Custom 144 spoke rims. $150 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  they look pretty nice :wow: 
too bad for 2 :0 I need 3....


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 30 2010, 05:04 AM~18438622
> *my trike is for sale, if anybody wants it, hit me up, i can export it at buyers cost
> 
> spread the word homiez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could compete in usa with no problems
> *



Pourquoi tu le vends?? une voiture à venir?
Why do you sale it? a car?


----------



## syked1

West_13 parts ***** Sale pending

$350 for raw steel 4x rim trims, 1 pair for forks, and sissybar 

+ shipping back to the USA $40

$390 awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...























































































































57f100 is AWOL from here, and hasn't been around in a month im fixing to get ready to sell his shit

57f100 cut parts up for sale:

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


































boxed already just needs a shipping address 

$200 shipped to you in the USA... 

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

also looking for any 20" or 16" Schwinn serial # starting with CQ...... made in March 1979 boy frames preferred or if you have a girl frame could be cool


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0


----------



## 55800

for sale or trade


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 31 2010, 12:05 AM~18443043
> *Pourquoi tu le vends?? une voiture à venir?
> Why do you sale it? a car?
> *


i'm tired of looking at it and i'm a little sick of it of only doing 2 shows a year and yeah i could use the money for the car or for the house so :biggrin: the best to me would be if some shop or museum or restaurant, ... would hire it from me so that its allways displayed so that it can allways be seen by people and not collecting dust in my garage but that aint easy to find :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843

Ok so my wife wonts a trike so i was going to see if anyone looking to trade my rims 4 trike kit? just rims no tires


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 31 2010, 08:07 AM~18449295
> *Ok so my wife wonts a trike so i was going to see if anyone looking to trade my rims 4  trike kit?  just rims no tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat kind of shape do you want the trike kit to be?? i have one but the kid i got it from painted the kit purple...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 31 2010, 10:46 AM~18449589
> *wat kind of shape do you want the trike kit to be?? i have one but the kid i got it from painted the kit purple...
> *


send me those pics bro my son is waiting to see it


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 31 2010, 08:46 AM~18449589
> *wat kind of shape do you want the trike kit to be?? i have one but the kid i got it from painted the kit purple...
> *




not concerned with paint will have it painted to match her bike can you send me a pic ?
:biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 31 2010, 09:24 AM~18449927
> *not concerned with paint will have it painted to match her bike can you send me a pic ?
> :biggrin:
> *


ok cool, i'll take some pix. of it when i get outta work..


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 31 2010, 10:14 AM~18450356
> *ok cool, i'll take some pix. of it when i get outta work..
> *



ok cool


----------



## schwinn1966

$45 Shipped Set










$90 SHipped  20" RIMS










$35 Shipped









:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

$35 Shipped









:biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER

Any1 got 16" twisted parts prefer tube over flatbar?


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 a 2 front 16 inch rims thay dont have to be that nice thay will be painted and 3 20 inch 36 spoke rims that will be painted to


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Aug 30 2010, 10:41 PM~18447617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale or trade
> *


how much n what u looking to trade for it


----------



## schwinn1966

$25


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 31 2010, 04:21 PM~18453668
> *how much n what u looking to trade for it
> *


sorry it just been traded


----------



## ONATE63'

anyonae have a steering tube for a 20''?? :happysad:


----------



## 19stratus97

Have a brand new spring sissy bar. Asking $25 shipped within Cali....


----------



## 19stratus97

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 31 2010, 07:38 PM~18455474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a brand new spring sissy bar. Asking $25 shipped within Cali....
> *


SOLD!!!


----------



## 55800

16in rims need to be cleaned up i want 10$ plus ship 








handle bars $10 plus ship (only 2 left)


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*make me an offer..*


----------



## LOW_LOC

what is the thing on the pic is it a sissy bar or what whell i dont whana low ball u homie what u think its worth :roflmao:


----------



## JAMES843

make $ offer


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 1 2010, 12:43 PM~18461343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make $ offer
> *


what are you askin on the 20in rims shipped??


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 1 2010, 12:49 PM~18461406
> *what are you askin on the 20in rims shipped??
> *



make offer thay are like new my kids rode the bike once and i took the bike apart


----------



## socios b.c. prez

*Custom 144 spoke rims and tires and tubes.* $150 shipped


----------



## syked1

selling parts i made for 57f100:

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


































boxed already just needs a shipping address 

$200 shipped to you in the USA... 

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

also looking for any 20" or 16" Schwinn serial # starting with CQ...... made in March 1979 boy frames preferred or if you have a girl frame could be cool
[/quote]


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 25 2010, 10:29 AM~18401817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!!!!!


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 1 2010, 09:03 PM~18465732
> *SOLD!!!!!!
> *


 :0 Congrats homie... wat's up bro. ya never gave me a price on a frame??


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 a set of hollow hub wheel.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 1 2010, 10:10 PM~18465836
> *:0  Congrats homie... wat's up bro. ya never gave me a price on a frame??
> *


you talked to louie on that bro i talked to you bout the flake. but what u lookin for?


----------



## JAMES843

do you still have this>>

complete fork head accessory chrome new- 11 bucks shipped








[/quote]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*make me an offer..*


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 31 2010, 01:48 PM~18452269
> *$45 Shipped Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $90 SHipped     20" RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Sent you a PM homie..


----------



## JAMES843

140s 20in rims $100 shipped or trade ?? no tires


----------



## It's Johnny

ay homie, the trike kit is cracked, my bad i don't wanna say it's in good condition cuz it's not. i just seen it when i was taking pix...


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 2 2010, 02:35 PM~18471947
> *ay homie, the trike kit is cracked, my bad i don't wanna say it's in good condition cuz it's not. i just seen it when i was taking pix...
> *



da, how bad i mite beable to work with it i am going to have to reinforc it 4 the hydraulics and Battery


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*frame: $60+s&h or $100+s&h to finnish frame to primer ready for paint*


----------



## cone_weezy

anyone got a set of hydro cylinders for sale let me know i need a set


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 2 2010, 06:21 PM~18474157
> *anyone got a set of hydro cylinders for sale let me know i need a set
> *


Hit up brownie 602 I think that foo has some


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*make me an offer..*


----------



## 55800

lookin to get this painted any 1 on here able to do it


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 3 2010, 08:14 PM~18482527
> *lookin to get this painted any 1 on here able to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got some spray paint cans out back... :biggrin: trust me I'll charge you alot less then wat ppl. here charge..lol. j/k homie. holla at elspock84 see if he ain't to busy, he does good work homie.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 3 2010, 08:19 PM~18482563
> *i got some spray paint cans out back... :biggrin:  trust me I'll charge you alot less then wat ppl. here charge..lol. j/k homie. holla at elspock84 see if he ain't to busy, he does good work homie.
> *


trust me i was thinkin bout jus hittin it up wit a raddle can but my wife wants a show bike so thats extra money but alrigh i will


----------



## It's Johnny

ay they sell kandy kolor in can now!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

got a couple of frames for sale. make offers on them. have an off brand 26" ross bike frame comes with everything on it,next is the 20"custom bondo frame done by lesstimes cuzin. and the lil trike frame . also got a box load of spair parts for sale as well. the rim and tires are for sale as well.lmk


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Sep 3 2010, 10:27 PM~18482626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if the deal falls through, I'll trade you this blue bike for it :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=559172


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 3 2010, 08:14 PM~18482527
> *lookin to get this painted any 1 on here able to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=215954&hl=


elspock84 he has done 2 bikes 4 me great work and good prices real fast turn around time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Okay I got some parts for sale can't post pics (sister's computer sucks)









Saling:
Gold plated head set $25.00
Gold plated crank set $25.00

Toy Shop Sprocket Chromed $40.00
Bone Collector??? Fender braces chromed SALE PENDING$60.00

Pinstriped Champagne Glasses. Make Offer.
* Forks 20" or can be used as 16" $200.00 or the closest I can get to it.*
Pm me with Phone number and can send pics. 
ALL PRICES ARE SHIPPED.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers*


----------



## lesstime

make offers 




































black bananna seat ,pixie crank SOLD


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 30 2010, 06:42 PM~18443433
> *FOR SALE - Parts i designed and cut for nickname: 57f100
> 
> If no 1 buys them and he doesn't show up soon and ill probably raffle them for the asking price worth of tickets - example 20x $10 or something
> 
> 26" forks - Web design
> Steering Wheel - Spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $200 + PayPal fees shipped to you in the USA...
> 
> ALSO 2" and 3" air cylinders
> 
> 1x (single) $22 SHIPPED each via PayPal includes fees
> 
> 2x (pair) $ 36 + PayPal fees SHIPPED
> 
> or a lot of 10x - $175 + PayPal fees SHIPPED
> 
> 20x - $300 + PayPal fees Shipped
> 
> 
> i have PayPal or accept USPS International M.O. (I'm in Canada - must be the pink international version - cash-able outside the USA)
> 
> email / PayPal: [email protected]
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

Design and cutting of THIS PARTICULAR Complete set of Parts *$ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond* - can also add more parts to it like the matching handle bars which are not designed yet for a small extra fee


----------



## syked1

server owned :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Quality chrome custom pedals (show only)...new never used..


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 2 2010, 02:34 PM~18471932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140s  20in rims $100 shipped or trade ?? no tires
> *



$75 SHIPPED


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Sep 7 2010, 08:44 PM~18510205
> *Quality chrome custom pedals (show only)...new never used..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Abie

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Sep 7 2010, 06:44 PM~18510205
> *Quality chrome custom pedals (show only)...new never used..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM me price shiped to 87120


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 7 2010, 06:44 PM~18510208
> *$75 SHIPPED
> *


what u lookin to trade for them pm me


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Sep 7 2010, 07:44 PM~18510205
> *Quality chrome custom pedals (show only)...new never used..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


250 or best offer!


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Sep 7 2010, 06:44 PM~18510205
> *Quality chrome custom pedals (show only)...new never used..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## It's Johnny

i don't know if it's me but those look like they'll cut you..   who made those??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Sep 7 2010, 05:44 PM~18510205
> *Quality chrome custom pedals (show only)...new never used..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wait i told you im gonna buy these bro?!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Sep 7 2010, 10:32 PM~18511835
> *wait i told you im gonna buy these bro?!
> *


Thought u was still thinking about it... :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 7 2010, 11:04 PM~18511573
> *i don't know if it's me but those look like they'll cut you..     who made those??
> *


*They were made by me.*


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 8 2010, 05:03 AM~18513456
> *They were made by me.
> *


 :0


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 8 2010, 05:03 AM~18513456
> *They were made by me.
> *


those don't look like your work... they look cool, but i had similar pedals to those and i would get scratched or stabbed when im riding..lol. i like em' thou. G/L on the sale homie..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Sep 8 2010, 03:56 AM~18513447
> *Thought u was still thinking about it... :biggrin:
> *


naw bro im getting them for sure!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 8 2010, 07:43 AM~18514419
> *those don't look like your work... they look cool, but i had similar pedals to those and i would get scratched or stabbed when im riding..lol. i like em' thou. G/L on the sale homie..
> *


its just for show bro they dont spin, so you can ride with them.


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Sep 8 2010, 08:44 AM~18514433
> *its just for show bro they dont spin, so you can ride with them.
> *


mine where to, but i had Haters!!! saying that my bike wasn't ridable so i took off the turntable and rode that bitch all around..but i got stabbed a few times while i was riding..lol. :biggrin: you just got those done?? or you've been having them??


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 8 2010, 10:43 AM~18514419
> *those don't look like your work... they look cool, but i had similar pedals to those and i would get scratched or stabbed when im riding..lol. i like em' thou. G/L on the sale homie..
> *


*the customer wanted reg twist, but if you look carefully its not just one direction.* :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

Hydraulic Pump with built it dump and bracket for the Solenoid on top
make offer ??trade??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

got a couple of frames for sale. make offers on them. have an off brand 26" ross bike frame comes with everything on it,next is the 20"custom bondo frame done by lesstimes cuzin. and the lil trike frame . also got a box load of spair parts for sale as well. the rim and tires are for sale as well.lmk  





































OR TRADE FOR ORGANIC GREEN PAINT AND SILVER BASE.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 8 2010, 07:53 AM~18514496
> *mine where to, but i had Haters!!! saying that my bike wasn't ridable so i took off the turntable and rode that bitch all around..but i got stabbed a few times while i was riding..lol.  :biggrin:  you just got those done?? or you've been having them??
> *


they aint mine yet but they will be soon :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking to trade a girls frame for a boys frame


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 8 2010, 06:48 PM~18517610
> *i am looking to trade a girls frame for a boys frame
> *


just in case you didnt kno, girls frames are usually cheaper then guy frames cause there are so many un-touched ones


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 8 2010, 09:53 AM~18514496
> *mine where to, but i had Haters!!! saying that my bike wasn't ridable so i took off the turntable and rode that bitch all around..but i got stabbed a few times while i was riding..lol.  :biggrin:  you just got those done?? or you've been having them??
> *


Pedals look sharp but they don't cut or nothing When they get done right everything its coo..


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 8 2010, 03:52 PM~18517649
> *just in case you didnt kno, girls frames are usually cheaper then guy frames cause there are so many un-touched ones
> *




ok thanks i will even put some $ wit it or take a china fram it will be cut up i got a 82 schwinn to trade


----------



## furby714

i was wondering if anyone had stingray lil tiger fenders and the clamps for the sissy bar


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 2 2010, 02:34 PM~18471932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140s  20in rims $100 shipped or trade ?? no tires
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: sold


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 8 2010, 12:01 PM~18515805
> *Hydraulic Pump with built it dump and bracket for the Solenoid  on top
> make offer ??trade??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*wheels (72 spoke show chrome and gold) and tires: $150+s&h*


----------



## brownie_602

i need 144 gold spokes for a 20 inch tire if u got sum let me knw thx lates


----------



## elspock84

79 and 80 schwinn female frames 80 bucks shipped.


----------



## lesstime

make offers be sure to think about shipping 
willing to trade plus shipping


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 9 2010, 06:41 PM~18527033
> *79 and 80 schwinn female frames 80 bucks shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what month is the 79? is the serial # CQ?


----------



## JAMES843

will trad 4 bike parts


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

not mine but its a schwinn lowrider for sale. i dont dig the price though.

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/1944976148.html


----------



## somerstyle

:biggrin: hey i have the front twisted bars for the forks would just like to trade for other parts.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 9 2010, 08:59 PM~18529021
> *what month is the 79? is the serial # CQ?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

any chainguard or anything that goes with it?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 10 2010, 01:01 PM~18533770
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: *** on hold for me


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 10 2010, 11:36 AM~18533983
> *:thumbsup: *** on hold for me
> *


----------



## elspock84

$10,000 this motherfucker is crazy!!! 









http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-1968-Schwinn-Mini-...=item45f51955cb


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 26 2010, 07:26 PM~18415325
> *Huffy frame 40 shipped or will trade da frame is striped already no paint on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 06:02 PM~18528077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offers be sure to think about shipping
> willing to trade plus shipping
> *


how much for that green fork and what size is the wheel on it


----------



## lesstime

make offer and its a 16inch wheel dont for get about shipping


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking to sale or trade a girls frame


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 10 2010, 01:09 PM~18534965
> *i am looking to sale or trade a girls frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey pm me what you want to trade :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

chrome fenders 4sale or trad make offer like new


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 10 2010, 04:41 PM~18536271
> *chrome fenders  4sale or trad make offer like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any dents on them??


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 10 2010, 05:32 PM~18536589
> *any dents on them??
> *




yes 1 small 1 in the front by the fork tube


----------



## It's Johnny

how much you want for them??


----------



## It's Johnny

$90 SHipped  20" RIMS











just got them in today... thanx homie. don't know if i should paint the rim.. or paint the spokes and engrave the rim??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2010, 01:14 PM~18461645
> *Custom 144 spoke rims and tires and tubes. $150 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got these?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 10 2010, 08:15 PM~18537209
> *$90 SHipped     20" RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got them in today... thanx homie. don't know if i should paint the rim.. or paint the spokes and engrave the rim??
> *


You wanna trade something.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 10 2010, 08:15 PM~18537209
> *$90 SHipped     20" RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got them in today... thanx homie. don't know if i should paint the rim.. or paint the spokes and engrave the rim??
> *


Your Welcome!

:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers*


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 10 2010, 04:41 PM~18536271
> *chrome fenders  4sale or trad make offer like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sold


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 9 2010, 09:06 PM~18529902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will trad 4 bike parts
> *



sold


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 06:02 PM~18528077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offers be sure to think about shipping
> willing to trade plus shipping
> *


wa are u lookin in trade for the pixie and fork man or how much

let mi no tnx :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by JAMES843+Sep 11 2010, 02:30 AM~18539326-->
> 
> 
> 
> sold
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JAMES843_@Sep 11 2010, 02:29 AM~18539321
> *sold
> *


----------



## monte carlo rider

TTT


----------



## cone_weezy

show chrome bottle for 90 fendber brace 10 .... spears been sold


----------



## oneofakind

ANY BODY GIVE A ESTIMATE HOW MUCH ITS WORTH..LOOKIN TO TRADE FOR A 26' SCHWINN....ANY OFFERS..TRADES..


----------



## 55800

20$ shipped or trade for other parts..banana seat for 12in bikes


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 14 2010, 09:54 AM~18562074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20$ shipped or trade for other parts..banana seat for 12in bikes
> *


I'll take them!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2010, 11:56 PM~18562082
> *I'll take them!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: both sold


----------



## joeyd956

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Sep 10 2010, 11:04 PM~18538920
> *for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 13 2010, 11:54 PM~18562074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20$ shipped or trade for other parts..banana seat for 12in bikes
> *


damn i should have stayed up a bit longer


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 07:23 AM~18563071
> *damn i should have stayed up a bit longer
> *


i can see about getting more ordered how many you need


----------



## lesstime

1


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 07:40 AM~18563155
> *1
> *


ok ill pm you after i find out


----------



## elspock84

1963 24" schwinn typhoon $80.00 shipped.


----------



## lesstime

2 Members: furby714, lesstime
whats up bro??


----------



## lesstime

MAKE OFFERS


----------



## lesstime

MAKE OFFERS


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 09:02 PM~18570454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE OFFERS
> *


 what the hell is that thing?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 14 2010, 10:09 PM~18570586
> *what the hell is that thing?
> *


baby seat


----------



## lesstime

yep


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 30 2010, 11:04 AM~18438622
> *my trike is for sale, if anybody wants it, hit me up, i can export it at buyers cost
> 
> spread the word homiez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could compete in usa with no problems
> *


TTT, still for sale homies! common need to pay my chrome bill :biggrin: (not parting it out though)


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 15 2010, 07:04 AM~18572775
> *
> Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO FOR SALE 26" forks and steering
> 
> Spider and web theme
> 
> Parts i designed and cut for nickname: 57f100
> 
> If no 1 buys them and he doesn't show up soon and ill probably raffle them for the asking price worth of tickets - example 20x $10 or something
> 
> 26" forks - Web design
> Steering Wheel - Spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $200 + PayPal fees shipped to you in the USA...
> 
> ALSO 2" and 3" air cylinders
> 
> 1x (single) $22 SHIPPED each via PayPal includes fees
> 
> 2x (pair) $ 36 + PayPal fees SHIPPED
> 
> or a lot of 10x - $175 + PayPal fees SHIPPED
> 
> 20x (3") - $300 + PayPal fees Shipped
> i have PayPal or accept USPS International M.O. (I'm in Canada - must be the pink international version - cash-able outside the USA)
> 
> email / PayPal: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like
> 
> $35 raw + shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 8 2010, 12:01 PM~18515805
> *Hydraulic Pump with built it dump and bracket for the Solenoid  on top
> make offer ??trade??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ttt looking 4 a co2 bottle and regulator or other parts


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Aug 18 2010, 06:53 PM~18347914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this 81 schwinn frame for sale located near downtown L.A. p.m. me an offer if you are interested. Its a 26 inch frame.
> *


still got it?


----------



## 26jd

this ***** is on crack

http://orlando.craigslist.org/atq/1944757027.html


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Sep 15 2010, 09:32 PM~18578883
> *this ***** is on crack
> 
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/atq/1944757027.html
> *


Nah man hes on point


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 15 2010, 08:58 PM~18579131
> *Nah man hes on point
> *


X2 worth every penny


----------



## Reynaldo866

its a Jaguar, isnt it?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 09:02 PM~18570454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE OFFERS
> *


baby seat pending


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 08:55 PM~18570339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE OFFERS
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 14 2010, 09:54 AM~18562074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20$ shipped or trade for other parts..banana seat for 12in bikes
> *


Paypal payment sent


----------



## DAVIDDAMAN

ok i know it is not a lowrider can some one how much this is worth? it is a matt hoffman bike


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by DAVIDDAMAN_@Sep 16 2010, 09:21 AM~18582652
> *ok i know it is not a lowrider can some one how much this is worth? it is a matt hoffman bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hay i will trade you the tail lamps you asked me about


----------



## 55800

any one need a 16in rear wheel its new i bought the set and only used the front for my contiental kit


----------



## red chev

where you guy's gettin tubes for your rims i went to a few spots and they didnt have any??


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 16 2010, 10:07 AM~18582921
> *any one need a 16in rear wheel its new i bought the set and only used the front for my contiental kit
> *


IS IT GOLD?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 16 2010, 10:07 AM~18582921
> *any one need a 16in rear wheel its new i bought the set and only used the front for my contiental kit
> *




haw much do u have a pic


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Sep 16 2010, 11:13 AM~18583424
> *where you guy's gettin tubes for your rims i went to a few spots and they didnt have any??
> *


WALMART HAS SOME


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 15 2010, 07:58 PM~18579131
> *Nah man hes on point
> *


not for a reproduction.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2010, 12:32 PM~18583948
> *not for a reproduction.
> *


It says 1958.
But it has the reproduction reflectors.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843+Sep 11 2010, 12:29 AM~18539321-->
> 
> 
> 
> sold
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JAMES843_@Sep 11 2010, 12:30 AM~18539326
> *sold
> *













box to Classic - Landau shipping in the out in the am :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 16 2010, 11:17 AM~18583449
> *IS IT GOLD?
> *


no chrome


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 16 2010, 11:18 AM~18583454
> *haw much do u have a pic
> *











make a cash offer or trade for parts


----------



## lesstime

WANTED /NEEDED
20inch fenders w/ braces
twisted handle bars 
chrome pedals

paypal ,trades ,money orders all ready


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 16 2010, 10:24 PM~18587859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make a cash offer or trade for parts
> *


price?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 16 2010, 09:27 PM~18587894
> *WANTED /NEEDED
> 20inch fenders w/ braces
> twisted handle bars
> chrome pedals
> 
> paypal ,trades ,money orders all ready
> *


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 16 2010, 09:24 PM~18587859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make a cash offer or trade for parts
> *


deal pending


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 17 2010, 12:25 AM~18588757
> *deal pending
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 16 2010, 11:44 PM~18588826
> *:wow:
> *


with you


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 16 2010, 09:24 PM~18587859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make a cash offer or trade for parts
> *


and the wheel is gone


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 17 2010, 12:47 AM~18588841
> *and the wheel is gone
> *


where did it go :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

West_13 parts are back up for sale, the newest buyer fell through

$400 shipped for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...




















































































































57f100 is AWOL from here, and hasn't been around in almost 2 months so its sale time
57f100 cut parts up for sale:

$200 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


































boxed already just needs a shipping address 

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)


----------



## syked1

if enough people will participate in a raffle, ill raffle both sets off... for west 13 parts $20 per ticket and 20 tickets and for 57F100 parts $10 x 20 tickets


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2010, 04:12 AM~18589275
> *if enough people will participate in a raffle, ill raffle both sets off... for west 13 parts $20 per ticket and 20 tickets and for 57F100 parts $10 x 20 tickets
> *


KOOL PUT ME ON THE LIST


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 17 2010, 09:27 AM~18589563
> *KOOL PUT ME ON THE LIST
> *


kool which one interests you? 

any1 else?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2010, 04:12 AM~18589275
> *if enough people will participate in a raffle, ill raffle both sets off... for west 13 parts $20 per ticket and 20 tickets and for 57F100 parts $10 x 20 tickets
> *


Good luck on the sale.


----------



## syked1

thx hopefully it goes soon lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2010, 05:12 AM~18589275
> *if enough people will participate in a raffle, ill raffle both sets off... for west 13 parts $20 per ticket and 20 tickets and for 57F100 parts $10 x 20 tickets
> *


what if he buys a ticket and wins (west) :uh:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 17 2010, 10:16 AM~18590947
> *what if he buys a ticket and wins (west)  :uh:
> *


Don't sell him a ticket, because that would be fucked up.


----------



## ripsta85

Parting out


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 17 2010, 12:16 PM~18590947
> *what if he buys a ticket and wins (west)  :uh:
> *










that would be some funny shit


----------



## ripsta85




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 17 2010, 01:16 PM~18590947
> *what if he buys a ticket and wins (west)   :uh:
> *


hes banned from here silly - and d-twist will help to verrify any nicks from his IP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2010, 07:57 AM~18589957
> *kool which one interests you?
> 
> any1 else?
> *


WEST PARTS  THERE FOR A 20" RITE?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 17 2010, 01:26 PM~18591358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those tires are classic, they should be bought just to be hung on a wall for display :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 17 2010, 03:17 PM~18591725
> *WEST PARTS  THERE FOR A 20" RITE?
> *


yup they are for a 20" and i can even make more matching parts if wanted


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2010, 01:00 PM~18592004
> *yup they are for a 20" and i can even make more matching parts if wanted
> *


KOOL NOW THATS A DEAL GETTING SOME ONES ELSE PARTS BUT SAME DESIGNER TO KEEP IT GOING :biggrin: SO I SAY YES 20 BUCKS IS WORTH A SHOT DONT YOU THINK PEOPLE? SIGN UP LETS DO THIS


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 17 2010, 05:07 PM~18592490
> *KOOL NOW THATS A DEAL GETTING SOME ONES ELSE PARTS BUT SAME DESIGNER TO KEEP IT GOING  :biggrin: SO I SAY YES 20 BUCKS IS WORTH A SHOT DONT YOU THINK PEOPLE? SIGN UP LETS DO THIS
> *



x2 hell ya bro, i might even open a raffle topic, just want to see what kind of buzz we can generate first


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 17 2010, 11:07 AM~18591250
> *Parting out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u want for them forks n maybe the frame


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 17 2010, 11:07 AM~18591250
> *Parting out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you want for the seat?


----------



## lesstime

price on the bars and neck please /\ /\


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 17 2010, 06:02 PM~18593259
> *price on the bars and neck please /\ /\
> *


75 shipped


----------



## JAMES843

looking 4 a set of hydraulic cylinders 4 a bike !!paypal ready or i have some things to trade


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 17 2010, 09:11 PM~18595351
> *looking 4 a set of hydraulic cylinders 4 a bike !!paypal ready or i have some things to trade
> *


ha good luck  i already tryed no one going to give those up


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 17 2010, 09:55 PM~18595695
> *ha good luck  i already tryed no one going to give those up
> *



i tride to call prohopper and no answer


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 17 2010, 10:11 PM~18595775
> *i tride to call prohopper and no answer
> *


pro hopper dont sell them anymore ... thats y there hard to get


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 17 2010, 09:11 PM~18595351
> *looking 4 a set of hydraulic cylinders 4 a bike !!paypal ready or i have some things to trade
> *


You might have to consider putting an air setup.


----------



## JAMES843

> You might have to consider putting an air setup.
> [/quote
> 
> i got air 4 1 but i wont to put hydraulic on 1


----------



## deville

> You might have to consider putting an air setup.
> [/quote
> 
> i got air 4 1 but i wont to put hydraulic on 1
Click to expand...


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2010, 02:32 PM~18583948
> *not for a reproduction.
> *


repop? man Im slippen if it is.


----------



## juangotti

looking for a lil tiger frame. any one?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 18 2010, 12:28 AM~18596213
> *looking for a lil tiger frame. any one?
> *


i got 1frame bro but its missing the top bar. but has the chainguard.


----------



## inked1987

Will trade for birdcage or square twisted stuff pm me if ur intrested seat is new never been riden on


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by inked1987_@Sep 18 2010, 01:18 AM~18596703
> *Will trade for birdcage or square twisted stuff  pm me if ur intrested seat is new never been riden on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope not, that shit is uncomfortable. haha :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by inked1987_@Sep 18 2010, 12:18 AM~18596703
> *Will trade for birdcage or square twisted stuff  pm me if ur intrested seat is new never been riden on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Birdcage mufflers??


----------



## WICKED74

ive got metal twisted seal with twisted sissy bars shoot me a offfer


----------



## WICKED74

IT LIKE THIS AND COMES WIT SISSY BARS


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 18 2010, 12:28 AM~18596213
> *looking for a lil tiger frame. any one?
> *


Sold! Will have it at da sand blaster on monday and ready for paint hopefully by tuesday


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I KNOW ITS NOT BIKE PARTS, BUT IF ANY OF YOU NEED AN EXTRA WIRE WHEEL, HIT ME UP-BEST OFFER SOLD

I have these wire wheels that are in mint condition- only one of each wheel- 
perfect for an extra wheel/ spare/ even for a shop display.
I have 1 of each: 13x7, 15x7 and 17x8.

I had them in a shop over my way on display, they are still brand new never mounted, never used, no scratches, road rash, dents, etc!!!! Still have original factory Pinnacle stickers on the rims!!! never touched a tire, saw rain/snow or hit the roadways: they sat on wheel racks in a storefront!!! 

The shop has recently closed and the owner gave them back to me and I have no use for them, being that they are three different sized wire wheels!

they are in mint condition and come how you see them. what you see is what you get- no bullshit and no secrets here. If you doubt it, just check my feedback page in my signature.

I am looking for best offers and either take them all at once or each separately to fit your needs. Either way I want them all gone as soon as possible, so they no longer take up space in my garage.

If interested contact me with your best offer price or for more details or close up pics!!! Serious inquiries only, lets not waste each others time with bullshit!


email me at [email protected]
or p.m. me here on layitlow

13x7 Pinnacle wire









15x7 Pinnacle wire









17x8 Pinnacle wire









back side of wheels with hubs









front side of wheels with knock offs


----------



## 19stratus97

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 29 2010, 11:23 PM~18438194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have this trike axle powdercoated black. Make an offer.
> *



Still have this guys. Sure one of you could use it. Make me an offer and include shipping....no reasonable offer refused!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2010, 07:10 AM~18589272
> *West_13 parts are back up for sale, the buyer i had fell through
> 
> $400 shipped for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57f100 is AWOL from here, and hasn't been around in almost 2 months so its sale time
> 
> 57f100 cut parts up for sale:
> 
> $200 shipped to you in the USA...
> 
> 26" forks - Web design
> Steering Wheel - Spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxed already just needs a shipping address
> 
> i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)
> *


----------



## D Twist

*This is a pic of the set of bearing cups that are for sale. *ONE SET only that are chromed.
$85 for the complete set shipped*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

anyone have a set or 26'' rims and white wall tires for sale.


----------



## ONATE63'

anyone have whitewall tires for 20''


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Sep 20 2010, 03:34 PM~18613565
> *anyone have whitewall tires for 20''
> *




i do


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 20 2010, 04:09 PM~18613874
> *i do
> *


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2010, 04:13 PM~18613907
> *
> *



??  for?


----------



## lesstime

tires should have told me you where getting rid of them


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2010, 04:32 PM~18614031
> *tires should have told me you where getting rid of them
> *


i got 4 i will get rid of 2 i am looking for 5 that say lowrider on the white wall


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 20 2010, 04:41 PM~18614101
> *i got 4 i will get rid of 2 i am looking for 5 that say lowrider on the white wall
> *



r they new


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Brand new never used 20x 1.75 whitewall tires

bought them for blue crush, but now i have different ones, so I don't need them 
selling as a pair not as individual tire 

12bucks obo- shipped anywhere
first with payment gets sale

p.m. me for info/paypal ready


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 05:30 PM~18614600
> *Brand new never used 20x 1.75 whitewall tires
> 
> bought them for blue crush, but now i have different ones, so I don't need them
> selling as a pair not as individual tire
> 
> 12bucks obo- shipped anywhere
> first with payment gets sale
> 
> p.m. me for info/paypal ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ill take em


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Sep 20 2010, 07:33 PM~18614630
> *ill take em
> *


damn that was fast :biggrin: 
pm me your info and i'll pm you my paypal info buddy


----------



## lesstime

fast sales dont you love them


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 07:37 PM~18614675
> *damn that was fast :biggrin:
> pm me your info and i'll pm you my paypal info buddy
> *


HOMIE NEVER P.M.ED ME


SO THEY STILL UP FOR SALE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 18 2010, 11:11 PM~18601201
> *I KNOW ITS NOT BIKE PARTS, BUT IF ANY OF YOU NEED AN EXTRA WIRE WHEEL, HIT ME UP-BEST OFFER SOLD
> 
> I have these wire wheels that are in mint condition- only one of each wheel-
> perfect for an extra wheel/ spare/ even for a shop display.
> I have 1 of each: 13x7, 15x7 and 17x8.
> 
> I had them in a shop over my way on display, they are still brand new never mounted, never used, no scratches, road rash, dents, etc!!!! Still have original factory Pinnacle stickers on the rims!!! never touched a tire, saw rain/snow or hit the roadways: they sat on wheel racks in a storefront!!!
> 
> The shop has recently closed and the owner gave them back to me and I have no use for them, being that they are three different sized wire wheels!
> 
> they are in mint condition and come how you see them. what you see is what you get- no bullshit and no secrets here. If you doubt it, just check my feedback page in my signature.
> 
> I am looking for best offers and either take them all at once or each separately to fit your needs. Either way I want them all gone as soon as possible, so they no longer take up space in my garage.
> 
> If interested contact me with your best offer price or for more details or close up pics!!! Serious inquiries only, lets not waste each others time with bullshit!
> email me at [email protected]
> or p.m. me here on layitlow
> 
> 13x7 Pinnacle wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15x7 Pinnacle wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17x8 Pinnacle wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back side of wheels with hubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front side of wheels with knock offs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



13" SOLD!!!!!!!! 15" AND 17" STILL UP FOR GRABS
MAKE SOME OFFERS


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 07:30 PM~18614600
> *Brand new never used 20x 1.75 whitewall tires
> 
> bought them for blue crush, but now i have different ones, so I don't need them
> selling as a pair not as individual tire
> 
> 12bucks obo- shipped anywhere
> first with payment gets sale
> 
> p.m. me for info/paypal ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sale pending to onate63'


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 08:12 PM~18615074
> *sale pending to onate63'
> *


SOLD


----------



## juangotti

Im looking for one of them lil seats that have the bears on it. :|


----------



## juangotti

Looking for one of these.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 20 2010, 08:39 PM~18616038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for one of these.
> *


never mind those are for 16"


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 20 2010, 10:06 PM~18616343
> *never mind those are for 16"
> *


:facepalm:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 20 2010, 09:09 PM~18616374
> *:facepalm:
> *


sorry :happysad: i thought i remembered right


----------



## lesstime

id like one maybe two of the same seat little bears are cool


----------



## schwinn1966

:scrutinize: :naughty:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 20 2010, 06:39 PM~18616038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for one of these.
> *


x2


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

<span style=\'color:red\'>more to come


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

more to come


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

more to come


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

more to come</span>


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lmk if theres anything you want.


----------



## syked1

Come on guys i need these sold ASAP - buy some badass stuff already to ship to you

West_13 parts are back up for sale
$400 *shipped *for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...



















































































































57f100 is AWOL from here, and hasn't been around in almost 2 months so its sale time

57f100 cut parts up for sale:

$200 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


































boxed already just needs a shipping address 

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 21 2010, 09:12 AM~18620563
> *Come on guys i need these sold ASAP - buy some badass stuff
> 
> West_13 parts are back up for sale
> $400 shipped for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57f100 is AWOL from here, and hasn't been around in almost 2 months so its sale time
> 
> 57f100 cut parts up for sale:
> 
> $200 shipped to you in the USA...
> 
> 26" forks - Web design
> Steering Wheel - Spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxed already just needs a shipping address
> 
> i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)
> 
> *


how about u just ship them to me ill send you da money after i get them :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 21 2010, 11:23 AM~18620647
> *how about u just ship them to me ill send you da money after i get them  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 21 2010, 10:37 AM~18621209
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


i promise i will scouts honor :x: :x:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 07:37 PM~18614675
> *damn that was fast :biggrin:
> pm me your info and i'll pm you my paypal info buddy
> *


sure was I need some tires at a deal like that


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 21 2010, 12:42 PM~18621719
> *sure was I need some tires at a deal like that
> *


sorry buddy, 1st come 1st serve, lol

maybe next time 


-ohhh, by the way onate63' they went out today as promised, keep an eye out for the mail guy in the next few days.


----------



## JAMES843

I AM LOOKING FOR 3 20'' 36 spoke WHEELS


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 21 2010, 10:51 AM~18621789
> *sorry buddy, 1st come 1st serve, lol
> 
> maybe next time
> -ohhh, by the way onate63' they went out today as promised, keep an eye out for the mail guy in the next few days.
> *



thanx...ill keep my eyes opened :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 10 2010, 01:09 PM~18534965
> *i am looking to sale or trade a girls frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

got some lowrider bicycle magz for sale
fall 2001
spring 2000
winter 97
spring 97

picked up only 10 bucks each


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 21 2010, 11:12 AM~18620563
> *Come on guys i need these sold ASAP - buy some badass stuff already to ship to you
> 
> West_13 parts are back up for sale
> $400 shipped for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57f100 is AWOL from here, and hasn't been around in almost 2 months so its sale time
> 
> 57f100 cut parts up for sale:
> 
> $200 shipped to you in the USA...
> 
> 26" forks - Web design
> Steering Wheel - Spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxed already just needs a shipping address
> 
> i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)
> *


----------



## syked1

I really need to dump those parts guys plz help a brother out, where the cat who said he was interested in the spider shit for his nephew?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 22 2010, 09:22 AM~18630430
> *I really need to dump those parts guys plz help a brother out, where the cat who said he was interested in the spider shit for his nephew?
> *


sell it to me at material cost. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 22 2010, 12:19 PM~18631292
> *sell it to me at material cost.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: umm ok :biggrin: :0 price is listed above there WITH SHIPPING


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## JAMES843

looking for a seat 4 a trike something like this


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 22 2010, 07:22 AM~18630430
> *I really need to dump those parts guys plz help a brother out, where the cat who said he was interested in the spider shit for his nephew?
> *



that was me before i noticed it was 26" sorry :banghead:


----------



## -GT- RAY

HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT JUST FOR THE FORKS.????
PM ME VERY INTERESTED
ALSO WAT SIZE FRAME ARE THEY FOR.????


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

12'' seat sold










12''


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Sep 22 2010, 09:21 PM~18635898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT JUST FOR THE FORKS.????
> PM ME VERY INTERESTED
> ALSO WAT SIZE FRAME ARE THEY FOR.????
> *



those parts are for a 20" bike - want to sell kit together since its a matching set


----------



## schwinn1966

1954 Schwinn Frame
$100 shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 22 2010, 12:09 AM~18629414




sold


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

12'' forks sold.


----------



## deville

Selling the trike kit and the wheels all in one package.
Wheels 9.8 on 10, trike kit 8/10














































*PM me for prices.*

*I am looking to trade for a 26" schwinn or some 26" parts.

Pending.*


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 22 2010, 11:06 PM~18637086
> *x2 homie  really need that shit gone ASAP
> 
> $550 for any1 who buys both west_13 and 57F100 partsl shipped till the end of the month
> 
> hell buy west parts now until the end of the month $390 no less Shipped
> 
> 57F100 parts $190 no less shipped
> 
> cant go any lower and wont seperate the kits parts
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 22 2010, 07:22 AM~18630430
> *I really need to dump those parts guys plz help a brother out, where the cat who said he was interested in the spider shit for his nephew?
> *


what all parts are you talking about ? and how much ? Thanx


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 23 2010, 09:02 AM~18640430
> *what all parts are you talking about ? and how much ? Thanx
> *


plz read above pictures are there, laser cut parts i had made for West_13 and 57F100


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 10 2010, 01:09 PM~18534965
> *i am looking to sale or trade a girls frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sold


----------



## syked1

Come on guys i need these sold ASAP - buy some badass stuff already to ship to you

West_13 parts are back up for sale
$390 *shipped *for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...be4 end of month



















































































































57f100 is AWOL from here, and hasn't been around in almost 2 months so its sale time

57f100 cut parts up for sale:

$190 shipped to you in the USA...if bought be4 end of month

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


































boxed already just needs a shipping address 

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1

bump


----------



## Esoteric

anyone got a 26" springer


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1

TTT


----------



## syked1

bought these from an old member of our local LUX aka Deville on here 

if some1 has $500 + shipping ill sell em to you

parts are painted raw steel, hand made forward and reverse style a bit like d-twist but only waves back and forth, no actual full rotations with a reverse...

frame is a custom 20" limo frame - its str8 clean and nice, just needs sanding and re-paint


----------



## elspock84

LIL TIGER CRANK, SPROCKET AND HARDWEAR 30 SHIPPED


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

chain guard
12'' 









SOLD


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

20'' custom trike frame</span>









SOLD


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

PACKAGES FOR TONY O,AJ,AND JAMES


----------



## JAMES843

schwinn handle bars with green schwinn handle grips and schwinn crank make offer will trade


----------



## lowriderwiz

heres some parts that i have for sale so pm if your interested in any of them 
thanx


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Sep 25 2010, 01:37 PM~18659930
> *heres some parts that i have for sale so pm if your interested in any of them
> thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




how much for the steering wheel?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Sep 25 2010, 12:37 PM~18659930
> *heres some parts that i have for sale so pm if your interested in any of them
> thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the spear pedals, and crown?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Sep 25 2010, 01:37 PM~18659930
> *heres some parts that i have for sale so pm if your interested in any of them
> thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## JuicyJ

20" Brand New!!!! $$310 shipped, N E where in da lower 48.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Sep 26 2010, 09:50 AM~18663934
> *20" Brand New!!!!  $$310 shipped, N E where in da lower 48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LUCK ON SALE HOMIE! BITCH LOOKS NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## JuicyJ

20" Brand New!! $$ 250 shipped!!!


----------



## JuicyJ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 26 2010, 10:51 AM~18663939
> *GOOD LUCK ON SALE HOMIE! BITCH LOOKS NICE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inked1987

Anyone got a Triple Square Twisted crown for sale


----------



## 55800

got this model bike still new i opened it but dont want to build it anymore


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 26 2010, 11:22 AM~18664697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this model bike still new i opened it but dont want to build it anymore
> *



HOW MUCH?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 26 2010, 11:27 AM~18664732
> *HOW MUCH?
> *


30 plus shipping or trade for bike parts..


----------



## hnicustoms

ANY ONE GOT A BULLET HEAD LIGHT THAY WHAT TO LET GO OF??????? :wow:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 26 2010, 11:22 AM~18664697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this model bike still new i opened it but dont want to build it anymore
> *


sold


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 22 2010, 11:04 PM~18639226
> *Selling the trike kit and the wheels all in one package.
> Wheels 9.8 on 10, trike kit 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me for prices.
> 
> I am looking to trade for a 26" schwinn or some 26" parts.
> 
> Pending.
> *


*

Sold *


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 some 20" Hollow-Hub Wheel


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 26 2010, 06:45 PM~18666174
> *ANY ONE GOT A BULLET HEAD LIGHT THAY WHAT TO LET GO OF??????? :wow:
> *


does it have to be nice? i got one or two good for replating, hell ill give you one of them just pay shipping


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Sep 26 2010, 08:50 AM~18663934
> *20" Brand New!!!!  $$310 shipped, N E where in da lower 48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WAT IT DEW CARNAL WELCOME BACK :wave:


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Sep 25 2010, 03:37 PM~18659930
> *heres some parts that i have for sale so pm if your interested in any of them
> thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the fendedr braces n the bird cage mirrors?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

15" and 17" still up for grabs make offers need them gone asap.


----------



## Clown Confusion

how much for the pedals


----------



## JAMES843

pedals, and crown are new i have the spring and bolt to


----------



## schwinn1966

Candy Apple Red Twisted Frame NEW
$80 Shipped









Fan Wheels $90 Shipped










4 Twist Gooseneck $45









:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 28 2010, 08:55 AM~18681364
> *Candy Apple Red Twisted Frame    NEW
> $80 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Wheels $90 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Twist Gooseneck $45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


pm me you paypal info homie I will take the wheels if still available


----------



## JuicyJ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 27 2010, 02:36 PM~18673463
> *WAT IT DEW CARNAL WELCOME BACK :wave:
> *


Orale homes!! Gracias!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 24 2010, 07:37 PM~18655582
> *schwinn handle bars with green schwinn handle grips  and schwinn crank  make offer will trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sold the green schwinn handle grips


----------



## BASH3R

*I GOT A 12" FOR SALE JUST NEEDS FILLER AND DROP OUTS
RACKED NECK
DIAMOND TANK
MODDED DOWN BAR
MOLDED REAR FENDER 
SEATPOST REMOVED.

ALSO HAVE 
SCHWINN SQUARE HEADLIGHT W/ gen AND TAILLIGHT
NOS SCHWINN CYCLEOMETER
AND A SCHWINN SPEEDO

LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINES
WINTER 97'
SPRING 97'
SPRING 00'
FALL 00'

make offer and pick up perfered
and shot me a email for pics (cant post pics from phone)
[email protected]*


----------



## 55800

i bought this brand new about a year ago im only going to need both back wheels if your intrested in the rest let me know taking offers pm me ..apsolutly no rust any where still brand new


----------



## JAMES843

4 sale or trade


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 28 2010, 10:55 AM~18681364
> *Candy Apple Red Twisted Frame    NEW
> $80 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Wheels $90 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Twist Gooseneck $45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


All parts still for sale 
:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 28 2010, 09:40 PM~18688490
> *I GOT A 12" FOR SALE JUST NEEDS FILLER AND DROP OUTS
> RACKED NECK
> DIAMOND TANK
> MODDED DOWN BAR
> MOLDED REAR FENDER
> SEATPOST REMOVED.
> 
> ALSO HAVE
> SCHWINN SQUARE HEADLIGHT W/ gen AND TAILLIGHT
> NOS SCHWINN CYCLEOMETER
> AND A SCHWINN SPEEDO
> 
> LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINES
> WINTER 97'
> SPRING 97'
> SPRING 00'
> FALL 00'
> 
> make offer and pick up perfered
> and shot me a email for pics (cant post pics from phone)
> [email protected]
> *


pick up only huh cuz shipping takes for ever hahahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 28 2010, 09:40 PM~18688490
> *I GOT A 12" FOR SALE JUST NEEDS FILLER AND DROP OUTS
> RACKED NECK
> DIAMOND TANK
> MODDED DOWN BAR
> MOLDED REAR FENDER
> SEATPOST REMOVED.
> 
> ALSO HAVE
> SCHWINN SQUARE HEADLIGHT W/ gen AND TAILLIGHT
> NOS SCHWINN CYCLEOMETER
> AND A SCHWINN SPEEDO
> 
> LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINES
> WINTER 97'
> SPRING 97'
> SPRING 00'
> FALL 00'
> 
> make offer and pick up perfered
> and shot me a email for pics (cant post pics from phone)
> [email protected]
> *


Pics of the 12"?


----------



## syked1

i got a few things for sale, but dont wanna flood this topic with huge pictures

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=562372


----------



## elnutty

I have a 1968 16" stingray frame for sale !!
It's a runabout frame so it's good for making a mini Krate bike ! Send me a pm with your email and I'll send you pics !!


----------



## elnutty

also have the chain guard !


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2010, 10:35 AM~18692415
> *Pics of the 12"?
> *


shoot me your email and I'll send them to you..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 29 2010, 12:39 PM~18693291
> *shoot me your email and I'll send them to you..
> *


pm sent.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2010, 12:44 PM~18693324
> *pm sent.
> *


pics sent


----------



## JuicyJ

26" Bent Spring Forks wit Twisted bars Chrome.... $55 shipped!!!!!


----------



## BoOtZ323

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 28 2010, 11:40 PM~18688490
> *I GOT A 12" FOR SALE JUST NEEDS FILLER AND DROP OUTS
> RACKED NECK
> DIAMOND TANK
> MODDED DOWN BAR
> MOLDED REAR FENDER
> SEATPOST REMOVED.
> 
> ALSO HAVE
> SCHWINN SQUARE HEADLIGHT W/ gen AND TAILLIGHT
> NOS SCHWINN CYCLEOMETER
> AND A SCHWINN SPEEDO
> 
> LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINES
> WINTER 97'
> SPRING 97'
> SPRING 00'
> FALL 00'
> 
> make offer and pick up perfered
> and shot me a email for pics (cant post pics from phone)
> [email protected]
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Sep 30 2010, 12:13 AM~18694060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your PM box is full PM me some info on that frame homie


----------



## cone_weezy

selling this engraved crank two tone leafing


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 29 2010, 05:26 PM~18695478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selling this engraved crank two tone leafing
> *


sale is pending if the cash dont come threw it will be for sale again lol


----------



## 55800

i have a BRAND NEW chrome sprocket dont need it after all for sale or trade


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 29 2010, 05:26 PM~18695478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selling this engraved crank two tone leafing
> *


dude you said you where going to hit me up 1st


----------



## JAMES843

looking 4 a 16 inch wheel 4 a continental kit would like a 72 spoke but let me know what you got


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 29 2010, 10:45 PM~18698035
> *looking 4 a 16 inch wheel 4 a continental kit would like a  72spock but let me know what you got
> *


You want 72 of me :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: Why so many?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 29 2010, 09:48 PM~18698058
> *You want 72 of me  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: Why so many?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 29 2010, 09:48 PM~18698058
> *You want 72 of me  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: Why so many?
> *


cause you da man lol


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 29 2010, 05:26 PM~18695478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selling this engraved crank two tone leafing
> *



how much?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 29 2010, 11:10 PM~18698264
> *cause you da man lol
> *


Ohhhhh ok :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 09:21 PM~18697763
> *dude you said you where going to hit me up 1st
> *


 :uh: my bad u know what i will punish my self for it i will sit in the corner facing the wall lol


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 29 2010, 10:40 PM~18698465
> *how much?
> *


sales pendin right now wont know until friday  im askng for 60 plus shipping


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 29 2010, 10:12 PM~18698681
> *sales pendin right now wont know until friday  im askng for 60 plus shipping
> *


Dammmm that's cheap :0 :wow:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 29 2010, 11:12 PM~18698681
> *sales pendin right now wont know until friday  im askng for 60 plus shipping
> *


damn 60 buks i knw i shoulda saved ma cash lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Sep 30 2010, 12:13 AM~18694060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That frame is now TonyOwned  

Looks a lot like my old Tombstone frame so I want to finish it up and call it 
Lil Tombstone :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2010, 07:13 PM~18705544
> *That frame is now TonyOwned
> 
> Looks a lot like my old Tombstone frame so I want to finish it up and call it
> Lil Tombstone  :biggrin:
> *


Oreo or chips ahoy? What kind of cookie do you want?


----------



## TonyO

They look like they were separated at birth :biggrin: 

I might even bring the old Tombstone frame out of retirement :cheesy:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 30 2010, 06:17 PM~18705577
> *Oreo or chips ahoy? What kind of cookie do you want?
> *


fuck it give him both


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

dont be mad at tony cuz he can afford to buy everything :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2010, 08:17 PM~18705578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they were separated at birth  :biggrin:
> 
> I might even bring the old Tombstone frame out of retirement  :cheesy:
> *


how you gonna get the rear wheel on it????
theres nothing to bolt on to?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2010, 06:17 PM~18705578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they were separated at birth  :biggrin:
> 
> I might even bring the old Tombstone frame out of retirement  :cheesy:
> *


Looks nothing alike haha... :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 30 2010, 06:22 PM~18705620
> *how you gonna get the rear wheel on it????
> theres nothing to bolt on to?
> *


Yeah I noticed that too, but didn't wanna sound like a hater...haha

might be a seperate attachment?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 09:28 PM~18706144
> *Yeah I noticed that too, but didn't wanna sound like a hater...haha
> 
> might be a seperate attachment?
> *


lol, na i aint hating, it was an honest question, lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 1 2010, 05:28 AM~18706144
> *Yeah I noticed that too, but didn't wanna sound like a hater...haha
> 
> might be a seperate attachment?
> *


I think it bolts onto that zig zag lightning bolt piece on the back, might be like a built in hook for the rear wheel


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2010, 10:04 PM~18706419
> *I think it bolts onto that zig zag lightning bolt piece on the back, might be like a built in hook for the rear wheel
> *


i guess you'll find out soon enuff, lol

nice buy good luck with the build up, keep us posted tony


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2010, 07:17 PM~18705578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they were separated at birth  :biggrin:
> 
> I might even bring the old Tombstone frame out of retirement  :cheesy:
> *


Oh yeah looks just like it :ugh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2010, 07:22 PM~18705617
> *dont be mad at tony cuz he can afford to buy everything :biggrin:
> *


Suck his cock already won't u :uh:


----------



## TonyO

I thought the frame looked like it. You just have to envision it complete cuz that's kind of how Tombstone frame looked during the build


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2010, 05:13 PM~18705544
> *That frame is now TonyOwned
> 
> Looks a lot like my old Tombstone frame so I want to finish it up and call it
> Lil Tombstone  :biggrin:
> *


should i put mine back up for sale since you got one already?


----------



## lesstime

looking for some 16inch wheels hit me up if you got some perffer crosslace but showme what you got thanks


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 07:28 PM~18706144
> *Yeah I noticed that too, but didn't wanna sound like a hater...haha
> 
> might be a seperate attachment?
> *


could be but stays are a easy weld


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 1 2010, 07:30 AM~18707566
> *should i put mine back up for sale since you got one already?
> *


Yeah go ahead bro cuz this one is the same size so I dont want to compete against myself next year :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843

i got these and did not like the way thay looked on my bike make offer


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 1 2010, 08:03 AM~18709898
> *i got these and did not like the way thay looked on my bike make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My lady said she wants them for her bike... she gots 20.00


----------



## brownie_602

who gots a birdcage contental kit pm me


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

i got 2 16'' frames for sale schwinn 

one is blue the other red 

blue has tank n skirts $160+ship

red is og with chainguard $80+ship


----------



## syked1

West_13 & 57F100 laser cut parts still for sale, come see my thread... need it gone asap :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 29 2010, 05:26 PM~18695478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selling this engraved crank two tone leafing
> *


i had about 9 pms last nigt everyone that was intrested in the crank it was SOLD!! today


----------



## mr.casper

any one have some regular twist handlebars for sale lmk cash in hand


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 1 2010, 07:30 PM~18713867
> *i got 2 16'' frames for sale schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> blue has tank n skirts $160+ship
> 
> *


*NO TRADES* </span>


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*1975 SCHWINN STINGRAY 65 SHIPPED*


----------



## schwinn1966

CHROMED Twisted Cups Bottoms

$45 Shipped OBO

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 1 2010, 09:57 PM~18714751
> *SOLD
> <img src=\'http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff174/SOBER21/DSC07685.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff174/SOBER21/DSC07686.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 28 2010, 10:48 PM~18689171
> *4 sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



$80 anyone?


----------



## 55800

i have a 16oz can of house of kolor paint i dont need now pm me if you intrested its never been used...color is magenta


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 2 2010, 04:22 PM~18719604
> *i have a 16oz can of house of kolor paint i dont need now pm me if you intrested its never been used...color is magenta
> *


how much?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 3 2010, 08:10 AM~18723217
> *how much?
> *


40 shipped


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 2 2010, 02:22 PM~18719604
> *i have a 16oz can of house of kolor paint i dont need now pm me if you intrested its never been used...color is magenta
> *


do you got the reducer and hardner too?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 3 2010, 10:42 AM~18723936
> *do you got the reducer and hardner too?
> *


na i dont all i have is the paint itself


----------



## nvpp1026

chain steering wheel 40


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Sep 8 2010, 12:34 PM~18516038
> *got a couple of frames for sale. make offers on them. have an off brand 26" ross bike frame comes with everything on it,next is the 20"custom bondo frame done by lesstimes cuzin. and the lil trike frame .  also got a box load of spair parts for sale as well. the rim and tires are for sale as well.lmk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR TRADE FOR ORGANIC GREEN PAINT AND SILVER BASE.
> *


whats the deal i sent my money a week ago and you wont pm me back


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Oct 3 2010, 04:09 PM~18725472
> *chain steering wheel 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut size is that?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 3 2010, 08:02 PM~18726694
> *whats the deal i sent my money a week ago and you wont pm me back
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 3 2010, 06:02 PM~18726694
> *whats the deal i sent my money a week ago and you wont pm me back
> *


The Homie Matt I believe went out of town for a show :uh:


----------



## chamuco61

anyone have a 16" schwinn banana seat they wanna sell? im lookin for one with a double pan..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 4 2010, 12:20 AM~18728956
> *anyone have a 16" schwinn banana seat they wanna sell? im lookin for one with a double pan..
> *


Maybe ill check tomorrow


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 3 2010, 11:28 PM~18728981
> *Maybe ill check tomorrow
> *


kool!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 3 2010, 11:25 PM~18728575
> *The Homie Matt I believe went out of town for a show :uh:
> *


He's cool I don't think he'd screw u. Done bidness wit him so I know he's good


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 3 2010, 11:20 PM~18728956
> *anyone have a 16" schwinn banana seat they wanna sell? im lookin for one with a double pan..
> *



i have 1 it will need to be recovered


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 4 2010, 12:31 AM~18729185
> *i have 1 it will need to be recovered
> *


how much shipped to 91340?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 4 2010, 12:40 AM~18729210
> *how much shipped to 91340?
> *



just make a offerr will trade 4 a 20'' seat


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers*


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 4 2010, 10:03 AM~18731145
> *for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 1 2010, 09:57 PM~18714751
> *NO TRADES </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nvpp1026

chain steering wheel $40


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*$550.00 OBO </span>*

FORKS, SISSY BARS HANDLE BARS AND HYDROLIC CYCLINDERS AND PUMP. <span style=\'color:red\'>I WILL NOT PARTY IT OUT. 
I WANT TO SELL IT ALL TOGETHER,


----------



## 55800

a few things i have for sale or trade








brand new 








brand new tires for 12"








12" front wheel needs chrome or paint








handle bars for 16"








sissy bar








bent handle bars have 2 that never been used
























back up 4 sale local deal didnt go threw


----------



## caprice75classic

back up 4 sale local deal didnt go threw
[/quote]

how much?


----------



## 55800

> back up 4 sale local deal didnt go threw


how much?
[/quote]
45 shpped


----------



## JAMES843

the red frame has a scratch on it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 6 2010, 12:21 AM~18748053
> *$550.00 OBO </span>
> 
> FORKS, SISSY BARS HANDLE BARS AND HYDROLIC CYCLINDERS AND PUMP. <span style=\'color:red\'>I WILL NOT PARTY IT OUT.
> I WANT TO SELL IT ALL TOGETHER,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM GOOD DEAL


----------



## Raguness

Okay I got some parts for sale can't post pics (sister's computer sucks)









Saling:
Gold plated head set $25.00
Gold plated crank set $25.00

Toy Shop Sprocket Chromed $40.00

Pinstriped Champagne Glasses. Make Offer.
TNT Forks can be used for a 16" or a 2 pc. 20" $200.00
Pm me with Phone number and can send pics. 
ALL PRICES ARE SHIPPED.


----------



## west_13

*FOR SALE  HIT ME UP FOR PRICES*
































http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn306/DADDYZ_04/IMG_0038.jpg[/IM
G]
[img]http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn306/DADDYZ_04/YEAH.jpg


----------



## west_13

TTT


----------



## $moneymike$

Hey ese wheres my stuff u OWE ME


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 6 2010, 09:11 PM~18755779
> *FOR SALE   HIT ME UP FOR PRICES
> *


THE FUCK!?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Oct 6 2010, 08:27 PM~18755937
> *THE FUCK!?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

back from the dead!!! oh snap


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 6 2010, 09:16 PM~18755826
> *TTT
> *


You got some balls fucker. Y u wasting ur time u know aint no one buying from yo ass.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 6 2010, 08:53 PM~18756188
> *You got some balls fucker. Y u wasting ur time u know aint no one buying from yo ass.
> *


 becuz im trying to earn my respect and trust back.. thats y who ever wants to buy any of my parts ima ship them out to them before they pay me. :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 6 2010, 11:53 AM~18750985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the red frame has a scratch on it
> *


Y!!!!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 6 2010, 08:11 PM~18755779
> *FOR SALE   HIT ME UP FOR PRICES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that sprocket to bad this vatos scammin people


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 4 2010, 01:20 AM~18728956
> *anyone have a 16" schwinn banana seat they wanna sell? im lookin for one with a double pan..
> *


don't know if this is what you need but I still have all of these except the care bears one. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=559172&hl=


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 6 2010, 07:56 PM~18756234
> *becuz im trying  to earn my respect and trust back.. thats y who ever wants to buy any of my parts ima ship them out to them before they pay me. :uh:
> *


O really?? :scrutinize: send me that sprocket then I'll take it :uh:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 6 2010, 11:11 PM~18755779
> *FOR SALE   HIT ME UP FOR PRICES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF is he doing here?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 6 2010, 11:56 PM~18756234
> *becuz im trying  to earn my respect and trust back.. thats y who ever wants to buy any of my parts ima ship them out to them before they pay me. :uh:
> *


bullshite, you shoulda givin me one of those things fr all the BS i had to put up with you... dont buy from this clown, unless you meet him face to face


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 6 2010, 08:57 PM~18756246
> *Y!!!!
> *



i got a some other bikes i wont to spend my money on :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 7 2010, 10:42 AM~18759273
> *i got a some other bikes i wont to spend my money on :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 6 2010, 10:53 AM~18750985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the red frame has a scratch on it
> *




trike kit sold


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 7 2010, 09:04 AM~18759421
> *trike kit sold
> *



how much for an air cylinder and tank?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 7 2010, 10:05 AM~18759431
> *how much for an air cylinder and tank?
> *



40 you pay shipping


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 7 2010, 09:10 AM~18759469
> *40 you pay shipping
> *


pm me price shipped to Cali bro thanks


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 7 2010, 10:14 AM~18759492
> *pm me price shipped to Cali bro thanks
> *


Medium Flat Rate Box from usps is $11 so make it $50 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

$45 shipped or can deliver to Vegas 

Freshly Chromed



















:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

$45 shipped obo









:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 7 2010, 09:40 AM~18759715
> *$45 shipped or can deliver to Vegas
> 
> Freshly Chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


are you bring parts to Vegas to sell or only bring what people pay for?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 7 2010, 11:54 AM~18759810
> *are you bring parts to Vegas to sell or only bring what people pay for?
> *


what parts do u need?

pm me :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 7 2010, 10:11 AM~18759947
> *what parts do u need?
> 
> pm me  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

<span style=\'color:red\'>more to come 
[/quote]


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

more to come
[/quote]


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

more to come 
[/quote]


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

more to come</span> 
[/quote]


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lmk if theres anything you want. 
[/quote]


----------



## MEXICA

FOR SALE 1978 ALL DONE STINGRAY 2,000 OBO


----------



## brownie_602

> 20'' spokes with nubs. 72 spokes in all.


[/quote]
how much u want for these


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 7 2010, 03:43 PM~18761465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE 1978 ALL DONE STINGRAY 2,000 OBO
> *


here let me go break my piggy banks :uh:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 4 2010, 01:23 AM~18729286
> *just make a offerr will trade 4 a 20'' seat
> *


does it matter the condition of the 20" seat?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 7 2010, 04:00 PM~18761985
> *does it matter the condition of the 20" seat?
> *



not really as long as it has a good pan


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

how much u want for these
[/quote]
pm sent.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers*


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 7 2010, 04:20 PM~18762138
> *not really as long as it has a good pan
> *


ill check out the seat i have in the garage tomorow..n let you know!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 7 2010, 04:13 PM~18762494
> *for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i thought this woulda sold by now lol anyone make offer, i mite just take it off the market? :dunno:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 6 2010, 01:05 AM~18748443
> *a few things i have for sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brand new tires for 12"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" front wheel needs chrome or paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bars for 16"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bent handle bars have 2 that never been used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back up 4 sale local deal didnt go threw
> *


Ok white wall tires handle bars with red grips are gone also the paint has been sold everything else needs to go!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 7 2010, 10:39 PM~18764985
> *Ok white wall tires handle bars with red grips are gone also the paint has been sold everything else needs to go!!
> *


how much for the raido flyer? what condition it it in?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 7 2010, 11:43 PM~18764998
> *how much for the raido flyer? what condition it it in?
> *


I'm asking 45 shipped or trade..its in almost perfect condition bro well tooken care of always kept inside


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 7 2010, 10:47 PM~18765009
> *I'm asking 45 shipped or trade..its in almost perfect condition bro well tooken care of always kept inside
> *


are all the tires ok? no cracks?


----------



## 55800

Nb


> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 7 2010, 11:55 PM~18765034
> *are all the tires ok? no cracks?
> *


No cracks on any tires and the painted white wall still good


----------



## elspock84

1982 schwinn pixie fresh paint. color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake. 100 shipped.


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

<span style='font-family:Impact'>Im looking for a chain gaurd for a lil chic 20". please help.</span>


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Oct 8 2010, 10:50 AM~18766478
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>Im looking for a chain gaurd for a lil chic 20". please help.</span>
> *


i might have one. ill check my stuff


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 8 2010, 07:44 AM~18765856
> *1982 schwinn pixie fresh paint. color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake. 100 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that is a hot ass color


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 8 2010, 11:44 AM~18766792
> *that is a hot ass color
> *


man the pics dont do it any justice! it looks badass :wow: im gonna be redoing my alien bike in this color i love it so much :wow:


----------



## KABEL

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 8 2010, 10:58 AM~18766880
> *man the pics dont do it any justice! it looks badass  :wow:  im gonna be redoing my alien bike in this color i love it so much  :wow:
> *


 cant wate to send you my sons bike and see what you can do wit that pm me a price to paint the frame and the wheels


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn 20 jr frame and chainguard. color is sassy green pearl wit ice pearl and ultra mini flake 
160 shipped


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 04:43 PM~18773571
> *1975 schwinn 20 jr frame and chainguard. color is sassy green pearl wit ice pearl and ultra mini flake
> 160 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 03:43 PM~18773571
> *1975 schwinn 20 jr frame and chainguard. color is sassy green pearl wit ice pearl and ultra mini flake
> 160 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Let me go break my piggy bank :uh: :uh:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LOOKING FOR 20'' GOLD TWISTED CRANK, CHAIN, U HANDLE BARS,HEAD SET,CRANK SET. FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR ANY OF THE PARTS I HAVE POSTED UP ON THE PAGE PRIER TO THIS ONE. LMK


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 8 2010, 08:44 AM~18765856
> *1982 schwinn pixie fresh paint. color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake. 100 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will take trades


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 11:31 AM~18776403
> *will take trades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who ever buys it should make kermet the frog faced parts 

and name it " faq miss piggy"


----------



## syked1

laser cut parts for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=562372&st=60


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 10 2010, 12:23 PM~18777003
> *who ever  buys it should make kermet the frog faced parts
> 
> and name it " faq miss piggy"
> *


True.


----------



## juangotti

owned


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2010, 12:18 PM~18777183
> *owned
> *



who you asking?


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 04:43 PM~18773571
> *1975 schwinn 20 jr frame and chainguard. color is sassy green pearl wit ice pearl and ultra mini flake
> 160 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shit looks bad ass if i had the feria id get this shit


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 10 2010, 12:06 PM~18777137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




grips and steeering wheel is sold


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 8 2010, 08:44 AM~18765856
> *1982 schwinn pixie fresh paint. color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake. 100 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## 8~Zero~1

Im Lookin For Some Fenders But I Dont Know What They Are Called. The Rear Fender Goes All Around The Tire From Front To Back If Anyone Knows Where I Can Get Them


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Oct 10 2010, 05:50 PM~18778238
> *Im Lookin For Some Fenders But I Dont Know What They Are Called. The Rear Fender Goes All Around The Tire From Front To Back If Anyone Knows Where I Can Get Them
> *


Ummm they're called fenders :uh: :biggrin: they are just regular fenders.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 03:43 PM~18773571
> *1975 schwinn 20 jr frame and chainguard. color is sassy green pearl wit ice pearl and ultra mini flake
> 160 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD  :uh: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 10 2010, 06:11 PM~18778349
> *SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD   :uh:  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 piggy banks were broken! After all dat shit talking motherfucker!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 04:21 PM~18778403
> * piggy banks were broken! After all dat shit talking motherfucker!!!! :twak: :twak:
> *


5 dollars in nickels and dimes, a bag of skittles, and 2 porn dvds ain't bad for that frame


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 10 2010, 05:26 PM~18778435
> *5 dollars in nickels and dimes, a bag of skittles, and 2 porn dvds ain't bad for that frame
> *


aint that what i paid u for them mufflers n seat trim :cheesy: lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Oct 10 2010, 04:30 PM~18778456
> *aint that what i paid u for them mufflers n seat trim  :cheesy:  lol
> *


Yeah buddy :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Oct 10 2010, 06:30 PM~18778456
> *aint that what i paid u for them mufflers n seat trim  :cheesy:  lol
> *


Wtf!!!! That motherfucker told he got them brand new!!! :machinegun:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 04:42 PM~18778535
> *Wtf!!!! That motherfucker  told he got them brand new!!! :machinegun:
> *


They were new just not "brand" new :happysad:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 05:42 PM~18778535
> *Wtf!!!! That motherfucker  told he got them brand new!!! :machinegun:
> *


they were new just tested from previous owners to gurantee they work lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Oct 10 2010, 07:12 PM~18778736
> *they were new just tested from previous owners to gurantee they work lol
> *


so it has yaw dna on it  :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 10 2010, 07:04 PM~18778681
> *They were new just not "brand" new :happysad:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 06:30 PM~18778854
> *so it has yaw dna on it    :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


not mine idk bout that vato tho lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 05:30 PM~18778854
> *so it has yaw dna on it    :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


They're a bit sticky :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 10 2010, 07:42 PM~18778943
> *They're a bit sticky :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


why did you burp up ur boyfriends man juice :uh:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 9 2010, 08:54 PM~18775100
> *for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$150+shipping? this may be the last time i try to sell this thing!


----------



## 8~Zero~1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 05:58 PM~18778295
> *Ummm they're called fenders :uh: :biggrin: they are just regular fenders.
> *


No Pendejo  , I Was Talkin About This Ones Here.. The Street Sweepers


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Oct 11 2010, 09:46 AM~18782412
> *No Pendejo  , I Was Talkin About This Ones Here.. The Street Sweepers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhhh i c!!!!!!! hey wait a min??? if you know what they were called y did you ask??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: y no me digas pendejo que me duermo! :twak: :twak:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 11 2010, 07:57 AM~18782488
> *ohhhh i c!!!!!!! hey wait a min??? if you know what they were called y did you ask???  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  y no me digas pendejo que me duermo!  :twak:  :twak:
> *


PENDEJO :angry:


----------



## 8~Zero~1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 11 2010, 09:57 AM~18782488
> *ohhhh i c!!!!!!! hey wait a min??? if you know what they were called y did you ask???  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  y no me digas pendejo que me duermo!  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I Didnt Knew The Name Until I Searched Them And Found Them :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Oct 11 2010, 10:34 AM~18782690
> *I Didnt Knew The Name Until I Searched Them And Found Them :happysad:
> *


ohhhhh ok :biggrin:


----------



## 8~Zero~1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 11 2010, 11:24 AM~18783007
> *ohhhhh ok  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 7 2010, 11:40 AM~18759715
> *$45 shipped
> 
> Freshly Chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Still have a set :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 6 2010, 08:11 PM~18755779
> *cups sold to lesstime :biggrin:
> 
> still got everything else just let me no*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 12 2010, 10:20 PM~18796553
> *cups sold to lesstime :biggrin:
> 
> still got everything else just let me no
> *



I told you I would take it bro. But you got to ship first and I will paypal you as soon as I receive them.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 13 2010, 09:21 AM~18797811
> *I told you I would take it bro. But you got to ship first and I will paypal you as soon as I receive them.
> *


hell if it works that way this lil nugget SHOULD BE SENDING ALL THAT SHIT TO ME FOR THE MESS UP HE CAUSED ME


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 13 2010, 06:42 AM~18798230
> *hell if it works that way this lil nugget SHOULD BE SENDING ALL THAT SHIT TO ME FOR THE MESS UP HE CAUSED ME
> *



I feel you bro.. thats why I wont send payment first.. If he does send me the parts i will pay i am a man of my word.. 

im almost ready to get those parts cut, just waiting for my boy to finish my daughters frame so i can get an idea of how I want the parts cut


----------



## CharkBait

Im sellin' an all original 80's girl's Schwinn Fair Lady. I was going to restore it my daughter lost intrest she like's the oder style bikes. It's a complete bike just need's a cleaning and everything is fully working on it. asking $75
or trade for a 60's 70's fair lady / Lil chik any condition.


----------



## JAMES843

i only have 1 cylinder and 1 tank left


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Oct 8 2010, 06:50 AM~18766478
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Anyone? I'm still looking. Thanks :biggrin:*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Oct 13 2010, 02:41 PM~18801031
> *Anyone? I'm still looking. Thanks :biggrin:
> *


you got a pm sorry bout the wait :happysad:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 13 2010, 11:21 AM~18798445
> *I feel you bro.. thats why I wont send payment first.. If he does send me the parts i will pay i am a man of my word..
> 
> im almost ready to get those parts cut, just waiting for my boy to finish my daughters frame so i can get an idea of how I want the parts cut
> *


ya just be careful and try to meet him if you can he is only like 14 or some shite, but on the other hand no worries bro no pressure here, i take any and every1's orders for laser cutting or cad drawing - everyones parts/money is the same to me wether you want $25 or $2500 worth of work, i treat everyone equally with the same respect and deadlines regardless on how much they wanna spend, cause word of mouth advertising as Ron Popeel once said about his famous food dehydrator or his funky spray on hair lol are priceless :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

*DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO DOES GOOD ENGRAVING FOR A GOOD PRICE.???*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Oct 13 2010, 05:24 PM~18802396
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO DOES GOOD ENGRAVING FOR A GOOD PRICE.???
> *


Hit up da homie ripsta


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 6 2010, 03:05 AM~18748443
> *a few things i have for sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brand new tires for 12"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" front wheel needs chrome or paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bars for 16"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bent handle bars have 2 that never been used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back up 4 sale local deal didnt go threw
> *


cost on wheels in tires?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 9 2010, 11:54 PM~18775100
> *for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the fenders?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2010, 06:00 PM~18803791
> *how much for the fenders?
> *


i wanna sell it all together bro sorry


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2010, 07:00 PM~18803791
> *how much for the fenders?
> *


i got some 12'' fenders


----------



## slo

clean ass new bike seat blue velvet


















12.00 obo plus ship


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 13 2010, 11:15 PM~18806441
> *i got some 12'' fenders
> *


Who did u steal them from?


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 13 2010, 11:12 PM~18806951
> *Who did u steal them from?
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 13 2010, 10:12 PM~18806954
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


Send me that sprocket u selling I'll send u the $$ after I get it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i need a 20 inch frame dont care what condition its in or what kind of frame it is!!!!!!!

I want a cheap frame for mock ups of all blue crush's parts.

hit me up with what you guys got.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 14 2010, 11:18 AM~18809467
> *i need a 20 inch frame dont care what condition its in or what kind of frame it is!!!!!!!
> 
> I want a cheap frame for mock ups of all blue crush's parts.
> 
> hit me up with what you guys got.
> *


damn i just sold all the ones i had that was ugly :uh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 14 2010, 12:36 PM~18809613
> *
> damn i just sold all the ones i had that was ugly  :uh:
> *


word, yea i dont want to use blue crush's body for the mock ups and take a risk of scratching it or messing it up. 

I'm just looking for a cheap junker as long as it's 20" so all the parts fit.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 14 2010, 11:40 AM~18810131
> *word, yea i dont want to use blue crush's body for the mock ups and take a risk of scratching it or messing it up.
> 
> I'm just looking for a cheap junker as long as it's 20" so all the parts fit.
> *


i got a boys 20'' frame


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 14 2010, 01:19 AM~18807001
> *Send me that sprocket u selling I'll send u the $$ after I get it
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 8 2010, 09:44 AM~18765856
> *1982 schwinn pixie fresh paint. color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake. 100 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK FUCKIN KOLOR


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 14 2010, 04:36 PM~18811854
> *SICK FUCKIN KOLOR
> *


man the pics do it no justice 
heres a lil video i took.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 6 2010, 10:56 PM~18756234
> *becuz im trying  to earn my respect and trust back.. thats y who ever wants to buy any of my parts ima ship them out to them before they pay me. :uh:
> *



YA........SO WHAT HAPPEN TO MY D-TWIST TRIM BADGE.......U GONA BE A MAN AND SQUARE UP????????????? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

IF U WANT UR RESPECT BACK..............STRAGHTIN OUT WITH ALL THA PEOPLE U FUCKED..........


ME............


H.N.I.C.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 14 2010, 05:44 PM~18811913
> *YA........SO WHAT HAPPEN TO MY D-TWIST TRIM BADGE.......U GONA BE A MAN AND SQUARE UP????????????? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> IF U WANT UR RESPECT BACK..............STRAGHTIN OUT WITH ALL THA PEOPLE U FUCKED..........
> ME............
> H.N.I.C.
> *


ooooooooooo i 4got about that


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 14 2010, 05:39 PM~18811871
> *man the pics do it no justice
> heres a lil video i took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LIKE A DISKO   SICK.......


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 14 2010, 05:48 PM~18811940
> *ooooooooooo i 4got about that
> *



WELL ....I DIDNT HOWND THA GUY CAUSE I NEW HE HAD TO SQUARE UP WITH SIKED 1......SO I LET IT SLIDE.......FOR THA MIN. IT WAS....  BUT ILL BE DAMNED IF I SEE HIM SELLIN SHIT ON HERE AGAIN....TILL HE SQUARE'S UP WITH EVERY ONE :wow:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 14 2010, 02:12 AM~18806954
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


ill take whats left  , just ship it to the same addy your mom used to send me your shit back, the MO has already been sent


----------



## juangotti

I still have 2 rechomed rims and a d twist seat post clamp for trade.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2010, 05:19 PM~18813279
> *I still have 2 rechomed rims and a d twist seat post clamp for trade.
> *



pm me pics and price homie


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2010, 06:19 PM~18813279
> *I still have 2 rechomed rims and a d twist seat post clamp for trade.
> *


you got pix.??


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 14 2010, 05:44 PM~18811913
> *YA........SO WHAT HAPPEN TO MY D-TWIST TRIM BADGE.......U GONA BE A MAN AND SQUARE UP????????????? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> IF U WANT UR RESPECT BACK..............STRAGHTIN OUT WITH ALL THA PEOPLE U FUCKED..........
> ME............
> H.N.I.C.
> *


*If he don't send it to you, hit me up*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 14 2010, 05:29 PM~18813379
> *If he don't send it to you, hit me up
> *



did you get my pm homie?


----------



## juangotti




----------



## juangotti

No pics of the rims right now but I have posted them before.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 14 2010, 08:29 PM~18813379
> *If he don't send it to you, hit me up
> *


Get em Darin, lol


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 14 2010, 08:43 PM~18813550
> *Get em Darin, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 13 2010, 01:20 AM~18796553
> *<span style='color:blue'>Unfortunately, west_13 you have lost all creditability on here. I think E.C. ROLO offer is one way to start to make things right. *


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 13 2010, 10:20 PM~18806496
> *clean ass new bike seat blue velvet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.00 obo plus ship
> *


pm me


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 14 2010, 08:29 PM~18813379
> *If he don't send it to you, hit me up
> *


thas what i get write??? :biggrin: ya man....im still workin on that bike...i couldnt give up on it  so im down....im workin on a few other bike's before that one...but when i get to doin that bike....i cant wait   

but ya.....i got burned from his ass :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 4 2010, 12:03 PM~18731145
> *for sale, make offer. 12" radio flyer. the bike is done, it just needs body work. i'll post pics later. this is the only pic i can find rite now. pm me offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice project write here


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 14 2010, 05:57 PM~18813698
> *Unfortunately, west_13 you have lost all creditability on here. I think E.C. ROLO offer is one way to start to make things right.
> *



said he was going to send the parts tomorrow so we will see :dunno:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 14 2010, 08:11 PM~18815409
> *nice project write here
> *


the fabrication is all done it just needs the body work to get ready for paint


----------



## R0L0

Schwinn speed o meter glod face and some cheesy engraving. still new to the whole bike scene so make offers lol I looked on ebay they go anywhere from 50-100+ lol




























faded gold bird cage muffles with cheesy engraving i couldn't find these exact mufflers anywhere online so just make offers :biggrin: 





































not trying to get rich just be fair with the offers please. may also be willing to trade for other bike parts


----------



## KABEL

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sr.Castro

askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstrides by sik


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 15 2010, 02:26 PM~18821423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstrides by sik
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 pm sent homie


----------



## Sr.Castro

GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME


----------



## Sr.Castro

real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES 
there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up








350 or best offer


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 15 2010, 08:01 PM~18822480
> *real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES
> there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350 or best offer
> *


what up on some trades?????? :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 15 2010, 07:00 PM~18822836
> *what up on some trades?????? :wow:
> *


whacha got no bike partss or anything that has to do with lowriding


----------



## juangotti

seat post clamp is sold. still have the rechromed rims


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2010, 07:15 PM~18822957
> *seat post clamp is sold. still have the rechromed rims
> *


whats up g its been a min... u comming down 4 the tejano show


----------



## juangotti

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2006806254.html
Good deal


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> <span style=\'color:red\'>more to come
> [/quote
> [/quot
> still have all this. lmk


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> more to come
> [/q


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> more to come
> [/quote


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> more to come</span>
> [/quote


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> lmk if theres anything you want.
> [/quote


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 15 2010, 06:01 PM~18822480
> *real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES
> there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350 or best offer
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 15 2010, 09:09 PM~18822916
> *whacha got no bike partss or anything that has to do with lowriding
> *


shit......i dont know.....u got me lookin around tha house......my wife is getting scared hno: she dont know whats gona be gone by tha time she wakes up :loco:


----------



## Sr.Castro

lmao


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 16 2010, 12:49 AM~18824654
> *lmao
> *


 :biggrin: na....i cant find nothin other than lowrider shit :banghead: i got like stupid shit.gutar i dont play gutar :uh: ..i cant take tha crib t.v. :uh: but those wongs are sick....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 15 2010, 09:03 AM~18819174
> *Schwinn speed o meter glod face and some cheesy engraving. still new to the whole bike scene so make offers lol I looked on ebay they go anywhere from 50-100+ lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faded gold bird cage muffles with cheesy engraving i couldn't find these exact mufflers anywhere online so just make offers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not trying to get rich just be fair with the offers please. may also be willing to trade for other bike parts
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstriped by sik











GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME




real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES 
there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up








350 or best offer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

anyone looking for custom faced parts? pm me


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2010, 06:04 PM~18829273
> *anyone looking for custom faced parts? pm me
> *


Whatcha got and for what size?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 17 2010, 11:36 AM~18833381
> *Whatcha got and for what size?
> *


anything you want :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

for sale 26in schwinn hollywood 45$ plus shipping or trades


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 17 2010, 04:17 PM~18834480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale 26in schwinn hollywood 45$ plus shipping or trades
> *


Ill give u 20 shipped for da chainguard


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 17 2010, 06:36 PM~18835430
> *Ill give u 20 shipped for da chainguard
> *


pm sent


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 17 2010, 03:17 PM~18834480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale 26in schwinn hollywood 45$ plus shipping or trades
> *


chain guard sold! ill just part out this bike hit me up with what you need all original parts even tires are schwinn


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 17 2010, 08:23 PM~18836443
> *chain guard sold! ill just part out this bike hit me up with what you need all original parts even tires are schwinn
> *


Paypal sent :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 18 2010, 07:47 AM~18840453
> *Twisted Spring CHROMED
> $80
> 
> Twisted Cranks SHOW QUALITY
> $60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro

askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstriped by sik











GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME




real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES 
there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up








350 or best offer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I WANT TO SEE HOW MUCH I CAN GET FOR THESE RIMS. THE ONLY THING I DONT KNOW WHY THE BACK RIM DOES NOT SPIN WHEN I PEDAL. 


PM ME OFFERS



















[/quote]


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 18 2010, 01:53 PM~18842848
> *I WANT TO SEE HOW MUCH I CAN GET FOR THESE RIMS. THE ONLY THING I DONT KNOW WHY THE BACK RIM DOES NOT SPIN WHEN I PEDAL.
> 
> I KNOW WHY IT DONT SPIN* :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JK Kidding homie :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Oct 18 2010, 03:39 PM~18843268
> *I KNOW WHY IT DONT SPIN :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JK Kidding homie :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that would be a major reason y


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but with the chain on it doesnt spin...


----------



## syked1

wheres the rear sproket on the hub is it there too, it looks like a hollow hub trike rim? I bet the nuts that hold all the guts together are too tight, check for a big nut on each side and try to loosen one, there may be one that is reverse threads so just in case


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 18 2010, 04:22 PM~18843546
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but with the chain on it doesnt spin...
> *


sounds like the guts were not installed or installed wrong when somebody put the rim back together. do u have all the pcs.? might have to take it to a bike shop and have them re-pack it.

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Oct 18 2010, 02:39 PM~18843268
> *I KNOW WHY IT DONT SPIN :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JK Kidding homie :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 15 2010, 09:03 AM~18819174
> *Schwinn speed o meter glod face and some cheesy engraving. still new to the whole bike scene so make offers lol I looked on ebay they go anywhere from 50-100+ lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faded gold bird cage muffles with cheesy engraving i couldn't find these exact mufflers anywhere online so just make offers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not trying to get rich just be fair with the offers please. may also be willing to trade for other bike parts
> *



100 shipped for all


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## R0L0

Im looking for a set of 16" dove tail fenders


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking handle bars for 16"


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 18 2010, 03:22 PM~18843546
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but with the chain on it doesnt spin...
> *



WHAT UP LIL HOMIE !


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 18 2010, 03:03 PM~18842381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstriped by sik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME
> real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES
> there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350 or best offer
> *


Do you know how much it would be to ship to zip code 75211 or would u be willing to meet half way. I live in dallas tx


----------



## syked1

some guy on ebay hawkin some bent krate forks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-CUSTOM-KRATE-...=item20b46ba9d6

item # 140465908182


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 17 2010, 03:17 PM~18834480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale 26in schwinn hollywood 45$ plus shipping or trades
> *


5o shipped lmk


----------



## It's Johnny

just got the crank yesterday... thanx Con-Weezy!!!


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 20 2010, 07:49 AM~18859456
> *just got the crank yesterday... thanx Con-Weezy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM SIK CRANK HOW MUCH DID U PAY FOR IT AND HO DD THE ENGRAVING


----------



## It's Johnny

$70 shipped, and Eddy the hand engraver did it... it's clean, i like it. i don't know who i want my engraving done by yet thou. Carlos Salas or Eddy..


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 20 2010, 08:31 AM~18859740
> *$70 shipped, and Eddy the hand engraver did it... it's clean, i like it. i don't know who i want my engraving done by yet thou. Carlos Salas or Eddy..
> *


 :biggrin: u must be confused like lesbien at a sexshop u dont know what size dildo u want lol .... jus kidding


----------



## It's Johnny

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that's funny homie., ay i just wanna make sure i pick the right Engraver. i am going against you later with my bike..lol


----------



## schwinn1966

FOR SALE

Rarest of Rare

"FENDER BOMB"

$570


----------



## Sr.Castro

askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstriped by sik








GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME
real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES 
there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up








280 or best offer


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 20 2010, 01:11 PM~18860929
> *FOR SALE
> 
> Rarest of Rare
> 
> "FENDER BOMB"
> 
> $570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick ....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 20 2010, 10:44 AM~18861178
> *
> 
> [img]
> 
> [img]
> 
> [img]
> askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstriped by sik
> [img]
> GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME
> real warren wongs [SIZE=3]TWISTED FANTASIES [/SIZE]
> there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up
> [img]
> 280 or best offer
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> 200 shipped for the rims??*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 20 2010, 10:11 AM~18860929
> *FOR SALE
> 
> Rarest of Rare
> 
> "FENDER BOMB"
> 
> $570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 20 2010, 12:06 PM~18861316
> *200 shipped for the rims??
> *


na thats ok


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 20 2010, 01:11 PM~18860929
> *FOR SALE
> 
> Rarest of Rare
> 
> "FENDER BOMB"
> 
> $570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this like the one you were telling me about on neal's bike? :wow:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 20 2010, 04:54 PM~18863050
> *is this like the one you were telling me about on neal's bike? :wow:
> *


Yes
:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 20 2010, 10:59 AM~18859945
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that's funny homie., ay i just wanna make sure i pick the right Engraver. i am going against you later with my bike..lol
> *


 :0 friendly competition


----------



## R0L0

1962 IMPALA PEDAL CAR BODY 120.00 PLUS SHIPPIN


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 21 2010, 12:33 AM~18867949
> *:0 friendly competition
> *


but of course. :biggrin: mann' Con-Weezy's my homie bro. cool ass dude...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 21 2010, 06:33 AM~18869171
> *1962 IMPALA PEDAL CAR BODY 120.00 PLUS SHIPPIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



its the same body as this one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-peda...=item3a5ed517c1


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 21 2010, 06:33 AM~18869171
> *1962 IMPALA PEDAL CAR BODY 120.00 PLUS SHIPPIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SALE PENDING TO MR.559


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 21 2010, 09:58 AM~18870207
> *SALE PENDING TO MR.559
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## wet-n-wild

GOT THIS STUFF FOR SELL IF INTERESTED.









THIS IS A CHAIN GUARD THAT I HAD MADE AND NEVER USED. LET ME KNOW IF YOU INTERESTED. THE CHAIN GUARD HAS NOT BEEN CLEARED YET SO YOU CAN COVER THE UCE PLAQUE WITH SOME KIND OF COVER UP. IF YOU WANT IT LIKE IT IS FOR A CHARGE I CAN CLEAR IT AND BUFF IT.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 21 2010, 08:58 AM~18870207
> *SALE PENDING TO MR.559
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 21 2010, 09:49 AM~18870605
> *GOT THIS STUFF FOR SELL IF INTERESTED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS A CHAIN GUARD THAT I HAD MADE AND NEVER USED. LET ME KNOW IF YOU INTERESTED. THE CHAIN GUARD HAS NOT BEEN CLEARED YET SO YOU CAN COVER THE UCE PLAQUE WITH SOME KIND OF COVER UP. IF YOU WANT IT LIKE IT IS FOR A CHARGE I CAN CLEAR IT AND BUFF IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey Allen will the chain guard fit my bike??? maybe we should just paint it to match when you do my fenders


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 21 2010, 10:55 AM~18870663
> *hey Allen will the chain guard fit my bike??? maybe we should just paint it to match when you do my fenders
> *


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 21 2010, 10:55 AM~18870663
> *hey Allen will the chain guard fit my bike??? maybe we should just paint it to match when you do my fenders
> *


NOT TOO SURE, WE WOULD HAVE TO TRY IT AND SEE IF WE CAN MAKE IT WORK  :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 21 2010, 10:04 AM~18870751
> *NOT TOO SURE, WE WOULD HAVE TO TRY IT AND SEE IF WE CAN MAKE IT WORK   :dunno:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

this 20 inch bike frame is ready for paint u dont have to do anything to it. the frame was done right. sheet metal and over it fiber glass. THE LIL RADIO FLYER FRAME IS NOT MINE. 


MAKE ME AN OFFER.


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 21 2010, 11:18 AM~18870849
> *this 20 inch bike frame is ready for paint u dont have to do anything to it. the frame was done right. sheet metal and over it fiber glass.
> 
> 
> MAKE ME AN OFFER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 21 2010, 11:20 AM~18870864
> *LOOKS GOOD!!! :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie.


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 21 2010, 10:49 AM~18870605
> *GOT THIS STUFF FOR SELL IF INTERESTED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS A CHAIN GUARD THAT I HAD MADE AND NEVER USED. LET ME KNOW IF YOU INTERESTED. THE CHAIN GUARD HAS NOT BEEN CLEARED YET SO YOU CAN COVER THE UCE PLAQUE WITH SOME KIND OF COVER UP. IF YOU WANT IT LIKE IT IS FOR A CHARGE I CAN CLEAR IT AND BUFF IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ay did you guys sell Sweet and Sour??


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 21 2010, 11:25 AM~18870911
> *ay did you guys sell Sweet and Sour??
> *


YES, IT JUST GOT PICKED UP THIS MORNING


----------



## KABEL




----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 20 2010, 11:44 AM~18861178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstriped by sik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME
> real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES
> there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280 or best offer
> *


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 21 2010, 12:07 PM~18871309
> *YES, IT JUST GOT PICKED UP THIS MORNING
> *


holy shit!!! Congrats homie...


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 21 2010, 12:33 AM~18867949
> *:0 friendly competition
> *


 :happysad: ..... no worry beside he not ready for me :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 21 2010, 08:09 AM~18869385
> *but of course.  :biggrin:  mann' Con-Weezy's my homie bro. cool ass dude...
> *


----------



## 26jd

i need a frame that is already welded.i can do the bondo work. dont matter wat type. pm


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Oct 21 2010, 10:18 AM~18870849-->
> 
> 
> 
> this 20 inch bike frame is ready for paint u dont have to do anything to it. the frame was done right. sheet metal and over it fiber glass.
> 
> 
> MAKE ME AN OFFER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-26jd_@Oct 21 2010, 03:26 PM~18873350
> *i need a frame that is already welded.i can do the bondo work. dont matter wat type. pm
> *



there it is right there homie. ready for paint


----------



## schwinn1966

4 SALE 










:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

im lookin for *4* radio flyer wheels like these *only the back * 
lmk if any of u have them willin to trade schwinn frame for them they gotta be in ok condition


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 21 2010, 03:15 PM~18872892
> *holy shit!!! Congrats homie...
> *


THANKS, BUT IT WAS KIND OF SAD TO SEE IT GO TO NEVER BE SEEN AGAIN


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 21 2010, 04:30 PM~18873375
> *there it is right there homie. ready for paint
> *


LOOK LIKE THE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 21 2010, 07:52 PM~18875252
> *THANKS, BUT IT WAS KIND OF SAD TO SEE IT GO TO NEVER BE SEEN AGAIN
> *


i completely understand homie.. i regret everyday getting rid of mine. there's one happy ass person out there right now with a bad ass bike thou. :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 21 2010, 04:09 PM~18873251
> *:happysad: ..... no worry  beside he not ready for me  :biggrin:
> *


you got jokes huh...lol. aight cool. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 21 2010, 08:07 PM~18875403
> *i completely understand homie.. i regret everyday getting rid of mine. there's one happy ass person out there right now with a bad ass bike thou.  :biggrin:
> *


WELL MY SON WAS OVER IT AND DOESN'T CARE ABOUT LOWRIDERS 
ANYMORE  YOU ARE RIGHT THOUGH SOMEONE IS HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 21 2010, 09:11 PM~18875430
> *WELL MY SON WAS OVER IT AND DOESN'T CARE ABOUT LOWRIDERS
> ANYMORE    YOU ARE RIGHT THOUGH SOMEONE IS HAPPY :biggrin:
> *


Doesn't care about lowriders!!!!   u sure he's ur kid :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 21 2010, 07:33 AM~18869171
> *1962 IMPALA PEDAL CAR BODY 120.00 PLUS SHIPPIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



niceeeeeeeeeee do you know if they make 64?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 21 2010, 09:51 PM~18874618
> *im lookin for  4 radio flyer wheels like these only the back
> lmk if any of u have them willin to trade schwinn frame for them they gotta be in ok condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmk if any of u have them back wheels :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 21 2010, 08:21 PM~18875514
> *Doesn't care about lowriders!!!!   u sure he's ur kid :scrutinize:
> *


LONG STORY, I WILL SUPPORT HIM IN WHATEVER HE WANTS TO BUILD, AND WILL TRY MY BEST TO MAKE IT AS NICE AS POSSABLE


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 21 2010, 10:43 PM~18877385
> *niceeeeeeeeeee do you know if they make 64?
> *


nope only in 62. I seen a 58 and 59 but don't know where to get it..


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 20 2010, 11:44 AM~18861178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstriped by sik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME
> real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES
> there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280 or best offer
> *


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 21 2010, 06:51 PM~18874618
> *im lookin for  4 radio flyer wheels like these only the back
> lmk if any of u have them willin to trade schwinn frame for them they gotta be in ok condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got the back wheels wat your frame look like


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 21 2010, 11:18 AM~18870849
> *this 20 inch bike frame is ready for paint u dont have to do anything to it. the frame was done right. sheet metal and over it fiber glass. THE LIL RADIO FLYER FRAME IS NOT MINE.
> 
> 
> MAKE ME AN OFFER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 22 2010, 07:19 AM~18878738
> *nope only in 62. I seen a 58 and 59 but don't know where to get it..
> *



thx


----------



## brownie_602

i got this 20 inch black bananna seat to trade im lookin for a green one like this the seat is like new no rips or tears in the pik it looks faded but its the flash on the camera 

if u got a green one hit me up n if u got a green 5 button seat ill throw in sum cash also or if u got a twisted one ill throw in some cash also or other parts pm me lates










oh and im lookin for a 16 inch rim btw


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 22 2010, 01:43 PM~18880215
> *i got the back wheels wat your frame look like
> *


its just a regular schwinn frame needs paint

sel me the back wheels lmk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

shit i got for sale mostly laser cut parts 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=562372


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 15 2010, 09:03 AM~18819174
> *Schwinn speed o meter glod face and some cheesy engraving. still new to the whole bike scene so make offers lol I looked on ebay they go anywhere from 50-100+ lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faded gold bird cage muffles with cheesy engraving i couldn't find these exact mufflers anywhere online so just make offers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not trying to get rich just be fair with the offers please. may also be willing to trade for other bike parts
> *


ttt need this stuff gone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

this 20 inch bike frame is ready for paint u dont have to do anything to it. the frame was done right. sheet metal and over it fiber glass. THE LIL RADIO FLYER FRAME IS NOT MINE. 


MAKE ME AN OFFER.


----------



## Sr.Castro

real warren wongs $250.00 or best offer need to sell asap


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 24 2010, 11:10 PM~18898157
> *real warren wongs $250.00 or best offer need to sell asap
> *


Man I was begging you for there like 2 years ago. LOL I was gonna pay like 4 bills. To bad I am not interested in 20 inch bikes :happysad:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 21 2010, 07:33 AM~18869171
> *1962 IMPALA PEDAL CAR BODY 120.00 PLUS SHIPPIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you willing to trade for a regular pedal car ?


----------



## R0L0

Im gonna be selling parts off this bike if anyone is interested in anything hit me up. I know for sure I am going to sell the wheels, forks and goped motor. pump and cylinders are not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 25 2010, 06:06 PM~18901324
> *Im gonna be selling parts off this bike if anyone is interested in anything hit me up. I know for sure I am going to sell the wheels, forks and goped motor. pump and cylinders are not for sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM Sent


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 25 2010, 07:13 AM~18901377
> *PM Sent
> *


PM returned :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2010, 09:15 PM~18898218
> *Man I was begging you for there like 2 years ago. LOL I was gonna pay like 4 bills. To bad I am not interested in 20 inch bikes :happysad:
> *


LOL 2 YEARS AGO I WASENT N A BIND


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 23 2010, 04:28 PM~18889566
> *ttt need this stuff gone
> *


will u take 40 shipped


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 25 2010, 10:20 AM~18902711
> *will u take 40 shipped
> *


for the mufflers ya


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 25 2010, 07:06 AM~18901324
> *Im gonna be selling parts off this bike if anyone is interested in anything hit me up. I know for sure I am going to sell the wheels, forks and goped motor. pump and cylinders are not for sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wheels need to be re-plated and were made to work with the go-ped motor. asking 300 plus shipping obo for wheels with motor

forks looking to get 150 plus shipping obo

handle bars 50 plus shippin 

mufflers 40 shipped

schwinn speed o meter 75 shipped

*FRAME, PUMP, CYLINDERS AND CONTI KIT ARE NOT FOR SALE AT THE MOMENT UNLESS I GET AN OFFER I CANT REFUSE. * :biggrin: :biggrin: 

feel free to make offers worst I can do id say no thank you


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 25 2010, 10:49 PM~18903350
> *wheels need to be re-plated and were made to work with the go-ped motor. asking 300 plus shipping obo for wheels with motor
> 
> forks looking to get 150 plus shipping obo
> 
> handle bars 50 plus shippin
> 
> mufflers 40 shipped
> 
> schwinn speed o meter 75 shipped
> 
> FRAME, PUMP, CYLINDERS AND CONTI KIT ARE NOT FOR SALE AT THE MOMENT UNLESS I GET AN OFFER I CANT REFUSE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> feel free to make offers worst I can do id say no thank you
> *


$40 shipped for everything :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 25 2010, 12:06 PM~18903459
> *$40 shipped for everything  :biggrin:
> *



PAYPAL ME TONY AND EVERYTHING IS YOURS :biggrin:  LOL


----------



## It's Johnny

anyone have the sissy bars with the shock on them??


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 25 2010, 01:28 PM~18903615
> *anyone have the sissy bars with the shock on them??
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/SHOCK-SISSY-BARS-AFTER...ce#ht_484wt_702


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 25 2010, 09:06 AM~18901324
> *Im gonna be selling parts off this bike if anyone is interested in anything hit me up. I know for sure I am going to sell the wheels, forks and goped motor. pump and cylinders are not for sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much did you pick that up for


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 25 2010, 11:13 PM~18903499
> *PAYPAL ME TONY AND EVERYTHING IS YOURS  :biggrin:   LOL
> *


Oh snap  :run: where do I send it? :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 25 2010, 01:18 PM~18904041
> *Oh snap  :run:  where do I send it?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## 19jaquez84

I have this 1964 schwinn frame for sale. It used to have a welded tank and skirts on the rear but for some reason they were removed and the frame has spot welds along these areas.Also the chainguardtab has been partially broken off.Comes with original seat post clamp with A.S. bolt,kickstand and crank/sprocket with all the hardware still in good shape I just dont have any pics at the moment of these items.I am located near downtown L.A. and asking $25.


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 24 2010, 09:10 PM~18898157
> *real warren wongs $250.00 or best offer need to sell asap
> *


TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Oct 25 2010, 04:08 PM~18905016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this 1964 schwinn frame for sale. It used to have a welded tank and skirts on the rear but for some reason they were removed and the frame has spot welds along these areas.Also the chainguardtab has been partially broken off.Comes with original seat post clamp with A.S. bolt,kickstand and crank/sprocket with all the hardware still in good shape I just dont have any pics at the moment of these items.I am located near downtown L.A. and asking $25.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> I WANT TO SEE HOW MUCH I CAN GET FOR THESE RIMS. THE ONLY THING I DONT KNOW WHY THE BACK RIM DOES NOT SPIN WHEN I PEDAL.
> 
> SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## R0L0

wheels need to be re-plated and were made to work with the go-ped motor. asking 300 plus shipping obo for wheels with motor

forks looking to get 150 plus shipping obo

handle bars 50 plus shippin 

mufflers 40 shipped

schwinn speed o meter 75 shipped

*FRAME, PUMP, CYLINDERS AND CONTI KIT ARE NOT FOR SALE AT THE MOMENT UNLESS I GET AN OFFER I CANT REFUSE. * :biggrin: :biggrin: 

feel free to make offers worst I can do id say no thank you


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Oct 25 2010, 03:08 PM~18905016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this 1964 schwinn frame for sale. It used to have a welded tank and skirts on the rear but for some reason they were removed and the frame has spot welds along these areas.Also the chainguardtab has been partially broken off.Comes with original seat post clamp with A.S. bolt,kickstand and crank/sprocket with all the hardware still in good shape I just dont have any pics at the moment of these items.I am located near downtown L.A. and asking $25.
> *


I forgot to mention that it's a 26" frame


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

this 20 inch bike frame is ready for paint u dont have to do anything to it. the frame was done right. sheet metal and over it fiber glass. THE LIL RADIO FLYER FRAME IS NOT MINE. 


MAKE ME AN OFFER.


----------



## R0L0

wheels need to be re-plated and were made to work with the go-ped motor. asking 300 plus shipping obo for wheels with motor

forks looking to get 150 plus shipping obo

handle bars 50 plus shippin 

mufflers 40 shipped

schwinn speed o meter 75 shipped

*FRAME, PUMP, CYLINDERS AND CONTI KIT ARE NOT FOR SALE AT THE MOMENT UNLESS I GET AN OFFER I CANT REFUSE. * :biggrin: :biggrin: 

feel free to make offers worst I can do id say no thank you


----------



## syked1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: west_13, syked1

:uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 6 2010, 08:11 PM~18755779
> *FOR SALE   HIT ME UP FOR PRICES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT STILL GOT EVERYTHING ACCEPT FOR THE CUPS
ASKING 60 SHIPPED FOR THE SPROCKET
50 SHIPPED FOR FENDERS AND 150 SHIPPED FOR FRAME


----------



## syked1

ill take it just send it to the same place yr mom sent me back your stuff, and when it gets here ill break you off some loot :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 26 2010, 02:55 PM~18914924
> *TTT STILL GOT EVERYTHING ACCEPT FOR THE CUPS
> ASKING 60 SHIPPED FOR THE SPROCKET
> 50 SHIPPED FOR FENDERS AND 150 SHIPPED FOR FRAME
> *


somebody ban this lil fucker!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 10 2010, 11:01 AM~18533770
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 26 2010, 04:00 PM~18914973
> *somebody ban this lil fucker!!!!!!
> *


Y. I AINT DOING ANYTHING BAD :twak:


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 26 2010, 04:00 PM~18914973
> *somebody ban this lil fucker!!!!!!
> *


why what'd he do??


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18914984
> *sold!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuk yeah


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 26 2010, 02:56 PM~18914936
> *ill take it just send it to the same place yr mom sent me back your stuff, and when it gets here ill break you off some loot :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt and buy the parts from him. he pm'ed me twice saying parts were shipped. still have,t got anything, been 2 weeks amd when I pm'ed him and called him on it I never got a response back.. 

*EVERYONE BEWARE DON'T DO BUSINESS WITH WEST 13!!!!!! *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13+Oct 26 2010, 07:02 PM~18914991-->
> 
> 
> 
> Y. I AINT DOING ANYTHING BAD :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :twak::twak::twak::twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-It's Johnny_@Oct 26 2010, 07:03 PM~18915003
> *why what'd he do??
> *




lets just say dont buy or sell to the little guy unless your standing in front of him :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 26 2010, 03:02 PM~18914991
> *Y. I AINT DOING ANYTHING BAD :twak:
> *



***** YOU KNOW WHAT YOU DID!!! :buttkick:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 26 2010, 07:03 PM~18915010
> *I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt and buy the parts from him. he pm'ed me twice saying parts were shipped. still have,t got anything, been 2 weeks amd when I pm'ed him and called him on it I never got a response back..
> 
> EVERYONE BEWARE DON'T DO BUSINESS WITH WEST 13!!!!!!
> *


been there done that from a huge distance and found out the hard way  now you kno why im sellin you his parts


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 26 2010, 03:05 PM~18915022
> *been there done that from a huge distance and found out the hard way  now you kno why im sellin you his parts
> *



I know I was just tryin to give him the chance to redeem himself but that's my mistake for tryin to help him out!!!


----------



## It's Johnny

damn that's fucked up what homie did...and he reps. Thee Artistics. that shit looks bad on the club for having a shady ass member. good looking out and letting everyone know homies!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 26 2010, 07:52 PM~18915414
> *damn that's fucked up what homie did...and he reps. Thee Artistics. that shit looks bad on the club for having a shady ass member. good looking out and letting everyone know homies!!!
> *


hes not supposed to be in TA anymore, he prob just hasnt changed his signature


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 26 2010, 05:00 PM~18915472
> *hes not supposed to be in TA anymore, he prob just hasnt changed his signature
> *


oooh, well that's good. he's just burning himself then.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 26 2010, 04:03 PM~18915010
> *I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt and buy the parts from him. he pm'ed me twice saying parts were shipped. still have,t got anything, been 2 weeks amd when I pm'ed him and called him on it I never got a response back..
> 
> EVERYONE BEWARE DON'T DO BUSINESS WITH WEST 13!!!!!!
> *


well how can i just ship them to u if i dont even no you.. :angry: :angry: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 26 2010, 04:03 PM~18915010
> *I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt and buy the parts from him. he pm'ed me twice saying parts were shipped. still have,t got anything, been 2 weeks amd when I pm'ed him and called him on it I never got a response back..
> 
> EVERYONE BEWARE DON'T DO BUSINESS WITH  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns: WEST 13!!!!!!
> *


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 26 2010, 04:03 PM~18915010
> *I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt and buy the parts from him. he pm'ed me twice saying parts were shipped. still have,t got anything, been 2 weeks amd when I pm'ed him and called him on it I never got a response back..
> 
> EVERYONE BEWARE DON'T DO BUSINESS WITH WEST 13!!!!!!
> *


are you serious and I was about to buy him the sprocket


----------



## syked1

buy at yr own risk if your not gonna meet him in person, hes 14 and has no idea about the value of money


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 26 2010, 07:36 PM~18915778
> *X2*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 26 2010, 04:35 PM~18915762
> *are you serious  and I was about to buy him the sprocket
> *



unless your close and can pic it up i wouldn't fuck with him... even the pic of the sprocket is off someones else website. he hasn't posted pics of actual sporcket


----------



## aztecsoulz

wrong


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 26 2010, 05:35 PM~18915762
> *are you serious  and I was about to buy him the sprocket
> *


este vato! :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

..shipping seprate


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Oct 26 2010, 08:35 PM~18916338
> *..shipping seprate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'll buy it if you re paint it the way it was with the patterns :wow:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 26 2010, 06:29 PM~18916286
> *este vato! :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


que wey


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 26 2010, 06:38 PM~18916372
> *que wey
> *


 esta medio :loco:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 26 2010, 06:39 PM~18916388
> *esta medio :loco:
> *


jajaja no mames que bueno que no le mande ni madres


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 26 2010, 06:43 PM~18916442
> *jajaja no mames  que bueno que no le mande ni madres
> *


ponte las pilas wey... :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 26 2010, 06:46 PM~18916474
> *ponte las pilas wey... :biggrin:
> *


ok wey


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 26 2010, 06:36 PM~18916348
> *i'll buy it if you re paint it the way it was with the patterns :wow:
> *


nah


----------



## rollinbajito

for sale raido flyer scooter


----------



## R0L0

wheels need to be re-plated and were made to work with the go-ped motor. asking 300 plus shipping obo for wheels with motor

forks looking to get 150 plus shipping obo

handle bars 50 plus shippin 

mufflers 40 shipped

schwinn speed o meter 75 shipped

*
MAKE OFFERS!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## schwinn1966

Chromed Twisted Cups
$45 









:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Oct 26 2010, 09:44 PM~18917046
> *nah
> *


it was worth a shot :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 27 2010, 07:13 AM~18921033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels need to be re-plated and were made to work with the go-ped motor. asking 300 plus shipping obo for wheels with motor
> 
> forks looking to get 150 plus shipping obo
> 
> handle bars 50 plus shippin
> 
> mufflers 40 shipped
> 
> schwinn speed o meter 75 shipped
> 
> 
> MAKE OFFERS!!!!!!</span>
> *



conti kit sold :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 24 2010, 08:10 PM~18898157
> *real warren wongs $250.00 or best offer need to sell asap
> *



my offer still stands on the rims homie!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 27 2010, 08:13 AM~18921033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels need to be re-plated and were made to work with the go-ped motor. asking 300 plus shipping obo for wheels with motor
> 
> forks looking to get 150 plus shipping obo
> 
> handle bars 50 plus shippin
> 
> mufflers 40 shipped
> 
> schwinn speed o meter 75 shipped
> 
> 
> MAKE OFFERS!!!!!!</span>
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 27 2010, 09:35 PM~18928193
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 26 2010, 04:19 PM~18915609
> *well how can i just ship them to u if i dont even no you.. :angry:  :angry:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


your the one that said you would ship b4 any payment! and the way your feedback is on here do you really think anyone is going to fuck with you? Grow up lil man!!

foo I got 100% feedback here on layitlow since 2006!! 

*STOP PM'ING ME I WILL NOT DO ANY TYPE OF TRANSACTION WITH YOU!!*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 27 2010, 07:13 AM~18921033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels need to be re-plated and were made to work with the go-ped motor. asking 300 plus shipping obo for wheels with motor
> 
> forks looking to get 150 plus shipping obo
> 
> handle bars 50 plus shippin
> 
> mufflers 40 shipped
> 
> schwinn speed o meter 75 shipped
> 
> 
> STILL HAVE WHEELS, GO PED MOTOR, HANDLE BARS, SPEED O METER, FORKS AND PUMP IS NOW FOR SALE AS WELL :biggrin: *


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 27 2010, 08:13 AM~18921033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels need to be re-plated and were made to work with the go-ped motor. asking 300 plus shipping obo for wheels with motor
> 
> forks looking to get 150 plus shipping obo
> 
> handle bars 50 plus shippin
> 
> mufflers 40 shipped
> 
> schwinn speed o meter 75 shipped
> 
> 
> MAKE OFFERS!!!!!!</span>
> *


how much 4 the sissy bar and seat?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 28 2010, 09:08 AM~18930739
> *how much 4 the sissy bar and seat?
> *


Not selling those bro sorry.


----------



## brownie_602

got some twisted birdcage mufflers just like this dont got a pik of them so i just got this pix of google mine are the same shit tho paypal only make me an offer i need some cash fast they basicaly new got them frm lincolnsal so u knw they good condition :biggrin: 









selling some 72 spoke blue rims also the paint has some scraches on it but ill touch it up


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 28 2010, 11:55 AM~18930265
> *your the one that said you would ship b4 any payment! and the way your feedback is on here do you really think anyone is going to fuck with you? Grow up lil man!!
> 
> foo I got 100% feedback here on layitlow since 2006!!
> 
> STOP PM'ING ME I WILL NOT DO ANY TYPE OF TRANSACTION WITH YOU!!
> *



you didnt know thats the undisputed lightweight PM champ, damn kid could send 20 pm's a minute for nothin


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 28 2010, 01:45 PM~18932983
> *you didnt know thats the undisputed lightweight PM champ, damn kid could send 20 pm's a minute for nothin
> *


lmfao!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

got his for sale


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## $moneymike$

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 26 2010, 05:35 PM~18915762
> *are you serious  and I was about to buy him the sprocket
> *


BEWARE F WEST-13 HE WILL SCREW U OUT OF UR MONEY HE DID ME NEVER GOT MY FORKS THAT I PAYED HIM FOR BUT HIS DAY IS COMINg!!!!!! :guns: :guns:


----------



## Sr.Castro

askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstriped by sik








GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME
real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES 
there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up








250 or best offer
TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion

FOR SALE PICK UP ONLY $95
FROM SACRAMENTO CA.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 1 2010, 07:13 AM~18957290
> *FOR SALE PICK UP ONLY $95
> FROM SACRAMENTO CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: y dont u live down the street from me. y you wont ship???


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 1 2010, 07:26 AM~18957507
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: y dont u live down the street from me. y you wont ship???
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 1 2010, 07:26 AM~18957507
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: y dont u live down the street from me. y you wont ship???
> *


cant afford shipping rigth now lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 1 2010, 08:50 AM~18957613
> *cant afford shipping rigth now lol
> *


umm thats y u charge shipping to cover it :uh:


----------



## Sr.Castro

$75.00 for the mirrows


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 1 2010, 08:14 AM~18957729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $75.00 for the mirrows
> *


do u still got the chain


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 1 2010, 07:53 AM~18957640
> *umm thats y u charge shipping to cover it  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 1 2010, 09:45 AM~18958272
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wats funny maybe i just dont want to shipped people due get burned on here


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 1 2010, 09:47 AM~18958285
> *wats funny maybe i just dont want to shipped people due get burned on here
> *


COD


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 1 2010, 09:48 AM~18958296
> *COD
> *


true


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 1 2010, 10:47 AM~18958285
> *wats funny maybe i just dont want to shipped people due get burned on here
> *


shit not me homie never burnt no one


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 1 2010, 10:48 AM~18958296
> *COD
> *


thats what paypal is for. you get payment first then ship. i pay all my shit through them


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 1 2010, 09:51 AM~18958321
> *shit not me homie never burnt no one
> *


nice Avatar :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 1 2010, 08:53 AM~18957935
> *do u still got the chain
> *


 :yes:


----------



## modelcarbuilder




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Nov 1 2010, 03:34 PM~18960482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Nov 1 2010, 03:34 PM~18960482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bike homie


----------



## chamuco61

still lookin for a schwinn seat for 16" and a set of 'S' bolts for schwinn spring forks..


----------



## mr.casper

I have a hollow hub trike kits for sale or trade lmk throw me some offers pics be up tomorrow!


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 6 2010, 08:11 PM~18755779
> *FOR SALE   HIT ME UP FOR PRICES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anybody


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 1 2010, 06:13 AM~18957290
> *FOR SALE PICK UP ONLY $95
> FROM SACRAMENTO CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



$50.00 I will pick it up


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 1 2010, 10:33 PM~18964241
> *$50.00 I will pick it up
> *


80


----------



## JAMES843

i only have 1 cylinder and 1 tank left


----------



## Sr.Castro

$75.00 or best offer for the mirrows


----------



## Sr.Castro

askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstriped by sik








GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME
real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES 
there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up








250 or best offer
TTT


----------



## KABEL




----------



## isue1

lookin for a few things: twisted sissy bar, twisted crank, twisted support bars, and a 26" bent fork. lmk what u got


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 1 2010, 05:17 PM~18961140
> *still lookin for a schwinn seat for 16" and a set of 'S' bolts for schwinn spring forks..
> *




















Will trade for a pinsrtipe brush :happysad:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 2 2010, 09:44 PM~18972476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will trade for a pinsrtipe brush :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

looking for someone to make me a metal handle similar to this one.... lmk thanx


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 3 2010, 06:58 PM~18979725
> *looking for someone to make me a metal handle similar to this one.... lmk thanx
> 
> [img]
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> hit up D Twist bro. He can make you something better than that! :biggrin:*


----------



## show-bound

SAVE $$ FOR XMAS! LOWRIDER BIKES PARTS! TAKING ORDERS NOW!

SPEND OVER 200 and GET MOST EXPENSIVE ITEM AT COST!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2010, 08:17 PM~18979914
> *SAVE $$ FOR XMAS! LOWRIDER BIKES PARTS!  TAKING ORDERS NOW!
> 
> SPEND OVER 200 and GET MOST EXPENSIVE ITEM AT COST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lookin ad! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 3 2010, 10:20 PM~18979936
> *nice lookin ad! :cheesy:
> *


  ty sir! retro style!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2010, 09:17 PM~18979914
> *SAVE $$ FOR XMAS! LOWRIDER BIKES PARTS!  TAKING ORDERS NOW!
> 
> SPEND OVER 200 and GET MOST EXPENSIVE ITEM AT COST!
> *


what do you mean by "AT COST"?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 3 2010, 09:31 PM~18980024
> *what do you mean by "AT COST"?
> *


He means u will pay whatever he pays for that part. "at cost"


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 3 2010, 10:31 PM~18980024
> *what do you mean by "AT COST"?
> *





> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 3 2010, 10:43 PM~18980148
> *He means u will pay whatever he pays for that part. "at cost"
> *



MOST EXPENSIVE PART YOU ORDER IS RIMS OR WHAT NOT...GET IT AT COST INSTEAD OF REGULAR PRICE... BASICALLY SAVING HALF OF WHAT ALL THE ONLINE PARTS COST TWISTED PARTS AND RIMS ETC..ALL THOSE ARE MARKED UP DOUBLE...

ALOT OF PARTS HAVE LITTLE OR NO MARKUP ALREADY SUCH AS THE SMALLER PARTS..


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2010, 08:17 PM~18979914
> *SAVE $$ FOR XMAS! LOWRIDER BIKES PARTS!  TAKING ORDERS NOW!
> 
> SPEND OVER 200 and GET MOST EXPENSIVE ITEM AT COST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 21 2010, 11:18 AM~18870849
> *this 20 inch bike frame is ready for paint u dont have to do anything to it. the frame was done right. sheet metal and over it fiber glass. THE LIL RADIO FLYER FRAME IS NOT MINE.
> 
> 
> MAKE ME AN OFFER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wanna trade for pedal car


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 21 2010, 07:33 AM~18869171
> *1962 IMPALA PEDAL CAR BODY 120.00 PLUS SHIPPIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick! the whole bottom has to be scratch built or off a reg. pedal car?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 4 2010, 07:56 AM~18983471
> *sick! the whole bottom has to be scratch built or off a reg. pedal car?
> *



you can go either way.. if you use a bottom off a pedle car you will have to modify it


----------



## Sr.Castro

$75.00 or best offer for the mirrows


----------



## Sr.Castro

askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstriped by sik








GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME
real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES 
there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up








250 or best offer
TTT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 4 2010, 09:28 AM~18984172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstriped by sik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME
> real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES
> there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250 or best offer
> TTT
> *


my offer still stands on the rims bro lmk


----------



## rc4life

Want to buy, lil tiger fenders and training wheels


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 13 2010, 11:20 PM~18806496
> *clean ass new bike seat blue velvet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.00 obo plus ship
> *


still got 10 plus ship...


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2010, 08:17 PM~18979914
> *SAVE $$ FOR XMAS! LOWRIDER BIKES PARTS!  TAKING ORDERS NOW!
> 
> SPEND OVER 200 and GET MOST EXPENSIVE ITEM AT COST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you need some postcards printed , let me know


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 3 2010, 09:43 PM~18980148
> *He means u will pay whatever he pays for that part. "at cost"
> *





> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2010, 10:27 PM~18980614
> *MOST EXPENSIVE PART YOU ORDER IS RIMS OR WHAT NOT...GET IT AT COST INSTEAD OF REGULAR PRICE... BASICALLY SAVING HALF OF WHAT ALL THE ONLINE PARTS COST TWISTED PARTS AND RIMS ETC..ALL THOSE ARE MARKED UP DOUBLE...
> 
> ALOT OF PARTS HAVE LITTLE OR NO MARKUP ALREADY SUCH AS THE SMALLER PARTS..
> *


 :0 i get it now. thats a good ass deal.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 4 2010, 11:38 PM~18991445
> *selling everything for one price..
> 20'' kustom frame kandy blue with striping
> faced engraved sprocket.
> faced engraved disc break
> air-kit
> and bullet light with kustom lense
> for 300$
> will post pics in the morning
> *


engraving done my eddys hand engraving
both parts are engraved on both sides


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 5 2010, 06:05 PM~18997096
> *engraving done my eddys hand engraving
> both parts are engraved on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SPROCKET SOLD TO PedaLScraperZ[/b]


----------



## west_13

WILL LET U GUYS NO AS SOON AS I SHIP..
AND WILL GIVE U A TRACKING NUMBER


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 5 2010, 06:05 PM~18997096
> *engraving done my eddys hand engraving
> both parts are engraved on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DISKBRAKE ONLY THING LEFT...
P.M ME WITH OFFERS


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 5 2010, 09:05 PM~18997528
> *SPROCKET SOLD TO  PedaLScraperZ*
> 
> [/b]


 :0 wow


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 5 2010, 07:38 PM~18997740
> *:0 wow
> *


idk bout u but i aint sending the cash till i get the sprocket first


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 5 2010, 06:05 PM~18997096
> *engraving done my eddys hand engraving
> both parts are engraved on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TO MAKE THINGS CLEAR..EVERYTHING IS SOLD
ACCEPT FOR THE DISC BREAK BUT WILL NOT SELL IYT TO ANYONE
RIGHT NOW UNTIL I HAVE IYT IN MY HANDS


----------



## RUBIO1987

Does anybody know were to find wheels for a baby tricycle ...........


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 5 2010, 11:20 PM~18998470
> *nope dont no who they are
> *


Ill take the air kit and Ill pay up front.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 5 2010, 07:42 PM~18997766
> *TO MAKE THINGS CLEAR..EVERYTHING IS SOLD
> ACCEPT FOR THE DISC BREAK BUT WILL NOT SELL IYT TO ANYONE
> RIGHT NOW UNTIL I HAVE IYT IN MY HANDS
> *


how much shipped ?


----------



## D Twist

*Whole lot of nonsense going on in this topic. * :scrutinize: :drama:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 6 2010, 08:26 PM~19004298
> *Whole lot of nonsense going on in this topic.   :scrutinize:  :drama:
> *


X2


----------



## schwinn1966

Twisted Headset Cups & Bottom cups :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 7 2010, 03:18 PM~19009190
> *Twisted Headset Cups & Bottom cups :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm price


----------



## pedritooro

:drama: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## D Twist

*Topic has been cleaned up! *


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 7 2010, 05:18 PM~19009190
> *Twisted Headset Cups & Bottom cups :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the ticket?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 7 2010, 09:54 PM~19011502
> *Topic has been cleaned up!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 7 2010, 03:18 PM~19009190
> *Twisted Headset Cups & Bottom cups :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Will these fit a radio flyer? :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro

askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstriped by sik








GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME
real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES 
there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up








250 TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro

$70.00 or best offer for the mirrows


----------



## FPEREZII

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro

How much for the whole thing again. Pm me, or give me a call bro.


----------



## -GT- RAY

ANYONE NEED A *SISSY BAR, SEAY POST, CHROME SPROKET, 3 CHROME AND 4 GOLD FENDER BRACES, 2 FENDERS READY TO BE DIPPED OR PAINTED, CHROME CROWN....ALL PARTS FOR A 20 INCH...*WILL POST PICS TOMORROW THANKS.


----------



## KABEL

:wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

ANYONE NEED A *
RED FENDERS







*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 7 2010, 07:51 PM~19012137
> *Will these fit a radio flyer? :dunno:
> *


:yes:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 8 2010, 07:43 PM~19020843
> *ANYONE NEED A
> RED FENDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

how much for the crown?*


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 8 2010, 09:18 PM~19021184
> *:yes:
> *


What's the ticket on them?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 8 2010, 09:10 PM~19021738
> *What's the ticket on them?
> *


 :dunno: they aint mine bro but heres the link to ask him, hes a great guy to deal with bro for reals!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=26734


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 a set of 16" White Walls


----------



## Clown Confusion

this guy on ebay hes some og custom parts
http://stores.ebay.com/natoscollectabletoy...?_fsub=21366230


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 07:39 AM~19024327
> *this guy on ebay hes some og custom parts
> http://stores.ebay.com/natoscollectabletoy...?_fsub=21366230
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85

Looking for A dyno coaster frame pm me if you have one for sale


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 7 2010, 09:51 PM~19012137
> *Will these fit a radio flyer? :dunno:
> *


not sure??? i'm gonna pick up a radio flyer and i'll let u know


----------



## Bigjxloc

anybody got spare 26" parts laying around?


----------



## syked1

i got a 26" laser cut spider web fork and spider steering wheel $190 shipped


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Nov 9 2010, 01:45 PM~19026402
> *anybody got spare 26" parts laying around?
> *


I HAVE 1 36 SPOKE RIM FOR A 26 INCH


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 9 2010, 04:10 PM~19027480
> *i got a 26" laser cut spider web fork and spider steering wheel $190 shipped
> *


you willing to sell just those forks? I dont care much for that steering wheel.


----------



## syked1

i might be if the price is right lol

PM me maybe we can work something out


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 11 2010, 07:45 PM~19047094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JAMES843

I HAVE THIS FRAME AND SEAT AND HANDLE BARS AND WHEELS


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Nov 12 2010, 06:20 AM~19049914
> *I HAVE THIS FRAME AND  SEAT AND HANDLE BARS AND WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much??


----------



## R0L0

150 shipped for the pump











Custom rims with front disc breaks. they need to be re-plated other than that they are great! 150. SHIPPED










Go-Ped motor looks to be complete but I don't know anything about these, I couldn't even tell you if it works everything does spin freely though. 100 shipped










Custom 2 piece flame forks 2 toned chrome and gold 100 shipped 










Bird cage handle bars 50 shipped










chrome mirrors 20 shipped










*I have lowered price on all items I am pretty firm on these prices. trade are also welcomed :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## CADDY CREW

> chrome mirrors 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all 4 shipped for 20 bucks?


----------



## R0L0

> chrome mirrors 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all 4 shipped for 20 bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onl the 2 chrome ones.. the gold ones are sold sorry
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyO

Ok I'm selling some of the Lil tigers in my Collection Here's what I got for sale:

Looking for $350 each plus shipping. Both are fully powder coated from the frame to the parts. each is show quality. I do have pedals for them 














































The seat post on the orange one is just a plain pipe but I think I have a seat post I just left it at home  I also have the clamp for it, its not pictured.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 12 2010, 09:32 AM~19050936
> *how much??
> *


make offer


----------



## JAMES843

i only have 1 cylinder and 1 tank left


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 12 2010, 11:49 AM~19052032
> *Ok I'm selling some of the Lil tigers in my Collection Here's what I got for sale:
> 
> Looking for $350 each plus shipping.  Both are fully powder coated from the frame to the parts.  each is show quality.  I do have pedals for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seat post on the orange one is just a plain pipe but I think I have a seat post I just left it at home   I also have the clamp for it, its not pictured.
> *



hey just got some powder in today to do the other one..I'll shoot a sample piece and see if its the black chrome your wanting. So far im on powder number 4


----------



## cone_weezy

i have show chrome air tank and one cylinder and a regulator and one fender brace for sale.... spears already been sold ...


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 14 2010, 07:31 PM~19067837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have show chrome air tank and one cylinder and a regulator and one fender brace for sale.... spears already been sold ...
> *


pm me price


----------



## schwinn1966

$90 Shipped :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 15 2010, 07:56 AM~19071089
> *$90 Shipped  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


every time i see theses i wish they were 26"


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 14 2010, 07:31 PM~19067837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have show chrome air tank and one cylinder and a regulator and one fender brace for sale.... spears already been sold ...
> *


tank and regulator sold!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 15 2010, 09:25 AM~19071684
> *tank and regulator sold!
> *


  is clown getting a air lift :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 15 2010, 10:12 AM~19071986
> * is clown getting a air lift :0
> *


 :0


----------



## schwinn1966

Mini Bat Holder

$55 shipped











:biggrin:


----------



## oaktownraider

LOOKING FOR A 20INCH ORIGINAL BACK FENDER FOR SCHWINN STING RAY GOT TO BE IN GOOD CONDITION SO I CAN GET IT PLATTED


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by oaktownraider_@Nov 15 2010, 12:02 PM~19073350
> *LOOKING FOR A 20INCH ORIGINAL BACK FENDER FOR SCHWINN STING RAY GOT TO BE IN GOOD CONDITION SO I CAN GET IT PLATTED
> *


That's what I'm lookin for also


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 11 2010, 09:45 PM~19047094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 13 2010, 03:27 AM~19054410
> *hey just got some powder in today to do the other one..I'll shoot a sample piece and see if its the black chrome your wanting. So far im on powder number 4
> *


You've powder coated it 4 times?


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 15 2010, 12:11 PM~19072976
> *Mini Bat Holder
> 
> $55 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 15 2010, 08:06 PM~19077190
> *You've powder coated it 4 times?
> *


No but I have bought 4 different black chromes trying to get the right one. eaither they have been waay to dark, too light or dont even look like black chrome. I think I have a good one now.


----------



## 55800

clean old school steering wheel for sale 80 shipped or trade


----------



## wet-n-wild

I STILL HAVE THIS STUFF AVAILABLE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 17 2010, 09:38 AM~19091412
> *I STILL HAVE THIS STUFF AVAILABLE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT SIZE IS THAT FRAME


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 17 2010, 06:53 AM~19087513
> *No but I have bought 4 different black chromes trying to get the right one. eaither they have been waay to dark, too light or dont even look like black chrome. I think I have a good one now.
> *


Cool cuz that is going to be shown next year for sure


----------



## Reynaldo866

ive got a couple of things that i want to get rid of. nothing is show ready. just throw me offers, i dont want much for either of them. just trying to make space of other things


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 17 2010, 08:13 PM~19096681
> *ive got a couple of things that i want to get rid of. nothing is show ready. just throw me offers, i dont want much for either of them. just trying to make space of other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped may use another one for my daughter she like her brothers so might get her one to...or ill get the forks n h-bars lmk


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick 80 shipped


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 17 2010, 07:40 PM~19097031
> *1980 schwinn lil chick 80 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it is just the frame?? do you have the head badge for it??? :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 17 2010, 10:16 PM~19097422
> *it is just the frame?? do you have the head badge for it??? :biggrin:
> *


yup just the frame. i have an extra badge for it also if needed.


----------



## Reynaldo866

i also have two 20" twisted fender braces and twisted kickstand for 30 shipped that im selling for a friend


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 17 2010, 08:13 PM~19096681
> *ive got a couple of things that i want to get rid of. nothing is show ready. just throw me offers, i dont want much for either of them. just trying to make space of other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much 4 the car ship to G.A 30116


----------



## JAMES843

i have this just no chain guard


----------



## JAMES843

i only have 1 cylinder and 1 tank left


----------



## furby714

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 17 2010, 08:13 PM~19096681
> *ive got a couple of things that i want to get rid of. nothing is show ready. just throw me offers, i dont want much for either of them. just trying to make space of other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




was the lowest ull go on the bike lmk


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Nov 17 2010, 11:43 PM~19098384
> *:biggrin:
> was the lowest ull go on the bike lmk
> *


its pending right now


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 17 2010, 08:40 PM~19097031
> *1980 schwinn lil chick 80 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## KABEL

:nicoderm:


----------



## isue1

Scored up on a new project the other day....my first 20 inch. Lookin for a front fender, sissy bar clamps, and 4 fender braces. pm me with prices and pics.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 17 2010, 08:38 AM~19091412
> *I STILL HAVE THIS STUFF AVAILABLE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size is that frame?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

100 OBO + U PAY SHIPPING

I GOT 4 FENDER BRACES FOR A 20 INCH


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 17 2010, 09:40 PM~19097031
> *1980 schwinn lil chick 80 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sale pending :wow:


----------



## HYDRO 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

SOLD








SOLD

ill be on every other day for a few min each time for the next two weeks


----------



## lesstime

OH AND ILL BE IN CALI ON DEC 2 AND AM WILLING TO BRING ANY OF THE ABOVE WITH TO SAVE ON SHIPPING BUT MUST HAVE $$$ OR HAVE A GOOD TRADE DONT WANT TO TAKE ALL THE WAY DOWN AND THEN HAVE SOME ONE BACK OUT OR NOT SHOW THEN HAVE TO BRING BACK I HAVE OTHER THINGS I NEED TO BRING BACK
AND ILL BE IN THE BAYAREA FREMONT/HAYWARD AREA


----------



## lesstime

MAKE YOUR OFFERS VIA PM 
OR YOUR TRADES 
TRADE ITEMS I CHOULD USE OR NEED SCHWINN 12INCH LIL TIGER PARTS,LIL TIGER,SCHWINN 16 '' PARTS ,20 INCH PARTS ,MISC CHROME /GOLD PARTS NOT THE CHINA GOLD


----------



## schwinn1966

Make Offer

12" Chrome Fenders and Custom Double Twisted Braces



















:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

pending moneyorder


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 21 2010, 03:58 PM~19126532
> *Make Offer
> 
> 12" Chrome Fenders and Custom Double Twisted Braces
> 
> 
> 
> [img]
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> how much??*


----------



## elspock84

2 1980 schwinn lil chicks 50 each shipped or 90 for both shipped.


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr stingray 75 shipped


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 21 2010, 06:45 PM~19126927
> *2 1980 schwinn lil chicks 50 each shipped or 90 for both shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 21 2010, 05:58 PM~19126532
> *Make Offer
> 
> 12" Chrome Fenders and Custom Double Twisted Braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


whats the ticket.


----------



## elspock84

1963 24in schwinn 80 shipped


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2010, 06:48 PM~19126946
> *
> *


not the same frame  this is that frame u sold me 3 yrs ago


----------



## elspock84

1970 schwinn lil chick wit chainguard and fork. . this frame i had sand blasted cause i was gonna restore it for my niece but she decided to keep that purple flake frame i did. 90 shipped.


----------



## 19stratus97

Summer 2001 (legions woody bike)
Fall 1999 (wolverine bike)
Spring 2000 (wild suspense bike)
Winter 1999 (casino dreamin four time champ)
January/Feb 1996 (the riddler)
Summer 1998
Fall 2005 (26” raiders bike)

No covers (they may still be loose somewhere but if I find them, i will include them)
March/april 1995
May /June 1996
March/April 1996
September/Oct 1995
July/August1995 

PM me an offer and include shipping


----------



## bigshod




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO+Nov 21 2010, 06:33 PM~19126837-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Nov 21 2010, 06:49 PM~19126953
> *whats the ticket.
> *



Make Offer
:biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 17 2010, 09:13 PM~19096681
> *ive got a couple of things that i want to get rid of. nothing is show ready. just throw me offers, i dont want much for either of them. just trying to make space of other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT 

The Bike Is Sold


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 21 2010, 04:58 PM~19126532
> *Make Offer
> 
> 12" Chrome Fenders and Custom Double Twisted Braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Price please. :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 15 2010, 02:11 PM~19072976
> *Mini Bat Holder
> 
> $55 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


This one is tempting. :happysad:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 21 2010, 09:36 PM~19128333
> *TTT
> 
> The Bike Is Sold
> *


is it a go kart


----------



## JAMES843

i am geting my wife a 3 wheel bike 4 x mas so i will not b using this frame i have the cain guard to match make offer i will get a better pic soon


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Nov 21 2010, 11:12 PM~19129711
> *i am geting my wife a 3 wheel bike 4 x mas so i will not b using this frame i have the cain guard to match make offer i will get a better pic soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO TRADES? OR HOW MUCH


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Nov 21 2010, 11:52 PM~19129534
> *is it a go kart
> *


yeah i guess you could call it a go kart. its a peddle kart like for little kids


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 21 2010, 11:13 PM~19129717
> *NO TRADES? OR HOW MUCH
> *


 i will take trades make offer fresh paint by sprock


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 21 2010, 08:33 PM~19128296
> *Make Offer
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have no idea what these are worth and no idea what to offer, but I need a set of 12" fenders for a lil tiger..could you pm a price


----------



## 509Rider

Looking for some 26" 144 spoke rims new or lightly used let me know


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Nov 21 2010, 11:25 PM~19129308-->
> 
> 
> 
> Price please.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rc4life_@Nov 22 2010, 12:28 AM~19129825
> *I have no idea what these are worth and no idea what to offer, but I need a set of 12" fenders for a lil tiger..could you pm a price
> *




$80 SHipped
:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Nov 21 2010, 11:12 PM~19129711
> *i am geting my wife a 3 wheel bike 4 x mas so i will not b using this frame i have the cain guard to match make offer i will get a better pic soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sold


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Nov 17 2010, 10:19 PM~19098145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy338/d...ownsize12-9.jpg[/img]
> 
> i only have  1 cylinder and 1 tank left
> *



still have this


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

ANYBODY SELLING 20'' RIMS.!


----------



## LIVELAUGHLOVE408

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 04:54 PM~10253831
> *sq twisted steering wheel $25+ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



would you happen to have another steering wheel like this one??


----------



## LIVELAUGHLOVE408

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 15 2010, 06:56 AM~19071089
> *$90 Shipped  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hecka sweet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIVELAUGHLOVE408

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Nov 1 2010, 03:34 PM~18960482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




~THIS IS EFFIN TIGHT!!~
:cheesy: :0 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*THE LOWEST I WILL GO $750.00. COMES WITH FORKS ,HYDROLIC CYCLINDERS, HYDROLIC PUMP, HANDLE BARS, SISSY BARS, 4 FENDER BRACES, CONITEL KIT AND A STERR WHEEL.*


----------



## HYDRO 64

Any One Salling A 16" Bike Or Parts For A 16" Pm Me If Yes And A Price If U Do Or Poust Them Up Here Thanks Homies......


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Nov 23 2010, 10:21 AM~19141800
> *Any One Salling A 16" Bike Or Parts For A 16" Pm Me If Yes And A Price If U Do Or Poust Them Up Here Thanks Homies......
> *


I have new hardware for the cranks. i bought the wrong size


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 23 2010, 09:54 AM~19142075
> *I have new hardware for the cranks. i bought the wrong size
> *


I'm Looking For Someting Like These!!!!!!


----------



## furby714

> how much for this frame if still for sale :biggrin: LMK


----------



## somerstyle

looking for a front skirt for a 20 inch bike who has one for sale.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> how much for this frame if still for sale :biggrin: LMK
> 
> 
> 
> i got one but a 16 inch
Click to expand...


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2010, 12:45 AM~19150343
> *i got one but a 16 inch
> *


thats wa am lookin for :biggrin: how much and do u have ne piks :biggrin: LMK


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2010, 12:45 AM~19150343
> *i got one but a 16 inch
> *



how much?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Nov 24 2010, 02:12 AM~19150455
> *thats wa am lookin for  :biggrin: how much and do u have ne piks  :biggrin: LMK
> *


20 bucks


----------



## furby714

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 24 2010, 02:22 PM~19154102
> *20 bucks
> *


im willing to get it do u have ne pikturess


----------



## 19stratus97

Summer 2001 (legions woody bike)
Fall 1999 (wolverine bike)
Spring 2000 (wild suspense bike)
Winter 1999 (casino dreamin four time champ)
January/Feb 1996 (the riddler)
Summer 1998
Fall 2005 (26” raiders bike)

No covers (they may still be loose somewhere but if I find them, i will include them)
March/april 1995
May /June 1996
March/April  1996
September/Oct 1995
July/August1995                                                                                                  

PM me an offer and include shipping


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 15 2010, 07:56 AM~19071089
> *$90 Shipped  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you still have them?


----------



## 55800

does anyone have a rear axel for a 12in trike??


----------



## 55800

for sale or trade also have a old school 8inch chain steering wheel for sale or trade
..


----------



## JAMES843

20" air cylinders i was going to use them to lift a sub box on a trike i have will trade


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Nov 25 2010, 05:09 PM~19164904
> *
> for sale or trade also have a old school 8inch chain steering wheel for sale or trade
> ..
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> quanto?*


----------



## schwinn1966

Just Selling The Bat Holder.










:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*THE LOWEST I WILL GO $750.00. COMES WITH FORKS ,HYDROLIC CYCLINDERS, HYDROLIC PUMP, HANDLE BARS, SISSY BARS, 4 FENDER BRACES, CONITEL KIT AND A STERR WHEEL.*


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 26 2010, 12:45 PM~19169169
> *Just Selling The Bat Holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




how much>?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Nov 24 2010, 06:38 PM~19155379
> *:biggrin:
> im willing to get it do u have ne pikturess
> *


ill be taking it to streetlow


----------



## isue1

still searchin for sum flat twist fork bars, 4 flat twist fender braces, 4 twisted mirrors, and 2 pair of flat twist handlebars....all chrome and all for a 20 inch. pm me if any1 has any of this stuff.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Nov 26 2010, 03:14 PM~19169529
> *how much>?
> *


Just the Bat Holder 
:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 26 2010, 05:27 PM~19170961
> *Just the Bat Holder
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CADDY CREW




----------



## daoriginator64

dont know if anyone will be interested but i have the original lil tiger rims front and rear with no tires. i will trade for any chrome or gold bike part. pm me what u got and we can make a deal.pm me


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 26 2010, 08:43 AM~19168029
> *quanto?
> *


i want 50 plus shipping on the frame ..or trade


----------



## Lil Spanks

*I HAVE ONE OF THESE BUT A 16 INCH..JITS OLNY FRAME, CHAINGAURD,SEAT, AND RIMS..IN REALLY GOOD SHAPE..ALL FOR 20 BUCKS AND WILL BE AT THE STREET LOW SHOW 2MARROW*


----------



## 19stratus97

Summer 2001 (legions woody bike)
Fall 1999 (wolverine bike)
Spring 2000 (wild suspense bike)
Winter 1999 (casino dreamin four time champ)
January/Feb 1996 (the riddler)
Summer 1998
Fall 2005 (26” raiders bike)

No covers (they may still be loose somewhere but if I find them, i will include them)
March/april 1995
May /June 1996
March/April  1996
September/Oct 1995
July/August1995                                                                                                  

$55 shipped within cali..add a couple bucks if you are outside of Cali. I have good feedback on here. Paypal only.


----------



## elspock84

1970 schwinn lil chick wit chainguard and fork. . this frame i had sand blasted cause i was gonna restore it for my niece but she decided to keep that purple flake frame i did. 90 shipped.


----------



## elspock84

2 1980 schwinn lil chicks 50 each shipped or 90 for both shipped.


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr stingray 75 shipped


----------



## elspock84

1963 24in schwinn 80 shipped


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 26 2010, 06:27 PM~19170961
> *Just the Bat Holder
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: beAUTIFUL


----------



## elspock84

complete 16in pixie 120 shipped no trades.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 28 2010, 06:25 PM~19184713
> *complete 16in pixie 120 shipped no trades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

ttt


----------



## sneekyg909

MAKE ME AN OFFER ON A 68 SCHWINN #LD91854,NOT PARTING OUT


















BRAND NEW SCHWINN BADGE









BRAND NEW TIRES AND INNER TUBES









LOCAL PICK UP ONLY,IM IN THE 909 :biggrin: PM ME FOR ANY INFO


----------



## Kurupt64

whats good homies tony from GOOD TIMES VA im bout to start my first build i got the frame comin in but need everything else if anyone has used parts or a used bike get at me wit pics and price trin to get it all at once.


----------



## R0L0

150 shipped for the pump










Go-Ped motor looks to be complete but I don't know anything about these, I couldn't even tell you if it works everything does spin freely though. 100 shipped










Custom 2 piece flame forks 2 toned chrome and gold 100 shipped 










Bird cage handle bars 50 shipped










chrome mirrors 20 shipped











TRADES ARE WELCOMED!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Nov 29 2010, 07:58 PM~19195321
> *MAKE ME AN OFFER ON A 68 SCHWIIN #LD91854,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW SCHWIIN BADGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW TIRES AND INNER TUBES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOCAL PICK UP ONLY,IM IN THE 909  :biggrin: PM ME FOR ANY INFO
> *


TTT


----------



## elspock84

1976 schwinn deluxe frame (same size as a china frame) . its missing the tab for the chainguard. color is a mix of daddy roth lil lime squeezer and some laser green from the homie detonater over a black base. :biggrin: 130 shipped obo no tardes. will take pics in da sun tomorrow if the sun comes out. :uh:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 29 2010, 11:01 PM~19196964
> *1976 schwinn deluxe frame (same size as a china frame) . its missing the tab for the chainguard. color is a mix of daddy roth lil lime squeezer and some laser green from the homie detonater  over a  black base. :biggrin: 130 shipped obo no tardes. will take pics in da sun tomorrow if the sun comes out.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT LOOKS NICE IF I HAD THE SKRILLA ID GET THIS OFF U


----------



## elspock84

heres another video wit out da music


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 30 2010, 12:05 AM~19197011
> *DAMN THAT LOOKS NICE IF I HAD THE SKRILLA ID GET THIS OFF U
> *


its fucking nice as fuck. da laser green has some blue that makes it pop really nice too. :wow:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 29 2010, 11:12 PM~19197095
> *its fucking nice as fuck. da laser green has some blue that makes it pop really nice too.  :wow:
> *


ESTA FIRME IMA HAVE TO GET SOME OF THAT FLAKE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 29 2010, 10:01 PM~19196964
> *1976 schwinn deluxe frame (same size as a china frame) . its missing the tab for the chainguard. color is a mix of daddy roth lil lime squeezer and some laser green from the homie detonater  over a  black base. :biggrin: 130 shipped obo no tardes. will take pics in da sun tomorrow if the sun comes out.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

LOOKING FOR A FACED SPROCKET LMK IF U GOT ONE THANKS


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 29 2010, 09:22 PM~19195695
> *150 shipped for the pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go-Ped motor looks to be complete but I don't know anything about these, I couldn't even tell you if it works everything does spin freely though. 100 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom 2 piece flame forks 2 toned chrome and gold 100 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird cage handle bars 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome mirrors 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRADES ARE WELCOMED!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WAT WOULD U TRADE FOR THE PUMP LMK THANKS


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 29 2010, 11:01 PM~19196964
> *1976 schwinn deluxe frame (same size as a china frame) . its missing the tab for the chainguard. color is a mix of daddy roth lil lime squeezer and some laser green from the homie detonater  over a  black base. :biggrin: 130 shipped obo no tardes. will take pics in da sun tomorrow if the sun comes out.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





DAMN HOMIE THAT IS REALLY NICE WHO EVER BUYS THAT JUST THROW IN SOME GOLD


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A 26'' INCH FRAME AND TRIKE KIT SCHWINN PM ME GOT THIS FOR SALE TOO


----------



## Kurupt64

> _Originally posted by HATERZ_NIGHTMARE_@Nov 30 2010, 01:24 AM~19198145
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A 26'' INCH FRAME AND TRIKE KIT SCHWINN PM ME GOT THIS FOR SALE TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for this one homie


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 29 2010, 11:34 PM~19197825
> *WAT WOULD U TRADE FOR THE PUMP LMK THANKS
> *




you really need to give it up.. stop pm'ing me I tried a few times to make a deal with you and you never send anything. stop wasting my time. mater of a fact stop wasting anyone on lil time. you should be banned I have no idea why your still lingering around on here.. read carefully...




*I WILL NOT DO ANY TRANSACTIONS WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 30 2010, 09:04 AM~19199626
> *you really need to give it up.. stop pm'ing me I tried a few times to make a deal with you and you never send anything. stop wasting my time. mater of a fact stop wasting anyone on lil time. you should be banned I have no idea why your still lingering around on here.. read carefully...
> 
> k...thanks anywayz* :uh:


----------



## JAMES843

Hydraulic Pump with built it dump and bracket for the Solenoid on top
make offer ??trade??


----------



## KABEL




----------



## JAMES843

looking 4some 20" wheels


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Nov 29 2010, 07:58 PM~19195321
> *MAKE ME AN OFFER ON A 68 SCHWINN #LD91854,NOT PARTING OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW SCHWINN BADGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW TIRES AND INNER TUBES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOCAL PICK UP ONLY,IM IN THE 909  :biggrin: PM ME FOR ANY INFO
> *


TTT


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 30 2010, 12:04 PM~19199626
> *you really need to give it up.. stop pm'ing me I tried a few times to make a deal with you and you never send anything. stop wasting my time. mater of a fact stop wasting anyone on lil time. you should be banned I have no idea why your still lingering around on here.. read carefully...
> 
> 
> I WILL NOT DO ANY TRANSACTIONS WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



AMEN


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 17 2010, 09:40 PM~19097031
> *1980 schwinn lil chick 80 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold :wow:


----------



## syked1

some custom 1 off laser cut parts for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=562372


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 30 2010, 12:04 PM~19199626
> *you really need to give it up.. stop pm'ing me I tried a few times to make a deal with you and you never send anything. stop wasting my time. mater of a fact stop wasting anyone on lil time. you should be banned I have no idea why your still lingering around on here.. read carefully...
> 
> 1000 x AMEN !!!!!  *


----------



## elspock84

1976 schwinn 



































































_*115 shipped :biggrin: *_


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 30 2010, 09:34 PM~19206058
> *1000 x  AMEN    !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 30 2010, 10:45 PM~19206713
> *1976 schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 115 shipped  :biggrin:
> *



LOOKIN SICK


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Nov 29 2010, 07:58 PM~19195321
> *MAKE ME AN OFFER ON A 68 SCHWINN #LD91854,NOT PARTING OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW SCHWINN BADGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW TIRES AND INNER TUBES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOCAL PICK UP ONLY,IM IN THE 909  :biggrin: PM ME FOR ANY INFO
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

freshly sprayed 1970 lil chick 130 shipped. would make a great xmas present. 

Dahlaila blue base then a good coating of blue jewel flake :wow:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 1 2010, 11:21 PM~19216390
> *freshly sprayed 1970 lil chick 130 shipped. would make a great xmas present.
> 
> Dahlaila blue base then a good coating of blue jewel flake  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it a twenty inch


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 2 2010, 12:36 AM~19216522
> *Is it a twenty inch
> *


yes it is bro its da same size as a 20in jr stingray. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 1 2010, 11:56 PM~19216695
> *yes it is bro its da same size as a 20in jr stingray.  :biggrin:
> *


 :420:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 30 2010, 11:45 PM~19206713
> *1976 schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 115 shipped  :biggrin:
> *


in da sun


----------



## elspock84




----------



## brownie_602

GOT A PAIR OF CHROME FLAT TWISTED MIRRORS WITH RED REFLECTORS FOR SALE $25 SHIPPED OR TRADE FOR SOME GOLD ONES LIKE THEM CHINA GOLD SQUARE TWISTED ONES OR SOME TWISTED ONES WITH GREEN REFLECTORS


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 30 2010, 11:45 PM~19206713
> *1976 schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YAW INTRESTED SHOOT ME SOME OFFERS NO TRADES *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 2 2010, 12:21 AM~19216390
> *freshly sprayed 1970 lil chick 130 shipped. would make a great xmas present.
> 
> Dahlaila blue base then a good coating of blue jewel flake  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*SHOOT ME SOME OFFERS IF INTRESTED!! *_


----------



## 19stratus97

Summer 2001 (legions woody bike)
Fall 1999 (wolverine bike)
Spring 2000 (wild suspense bike)
Winter 1999 (casino dreamin four time champ)
January/Feb 1996 (the riddler)
Summer 1998
Fall 2005 (26” raiders bike)

No covers (they may still be loose somewhere but if I find them, i will include them)
March/april 1995
May /June 1996
March/April  1996
September/Oct 1995
July/August1995                                                                                                  

$55 shipped OBO within cali..add a couple bucks if you are outside of Cali. I have good feedback on here. Paypal only.


----------



## schwinn1966

Twisted Spring


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 3 2010, 09:11 AM~19227737
> *Twisted Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## R0L0

i have a lil tiger frame, top bar, fork and handle bars for sale 100 shipped I will post pics later today


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 3 2010, 10:11 AM~19227737
> *Twisted Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Dec 3 2010, 01:51 PM~19229652
> *how much?
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 3 2010, 12:12 PM~19229368
> *i have a lil tiger frame, top bar, fork and handle bars for sale 100 shipped I will post pics later today
> *


----------



## elspock84

100 shipped


----------



## elspock84

*freshly sprayed 1970 lil chick 110 shipped obo . would make a great xmas present. 

Dahlaila blue base then a good coating of blue jewel flake from the homie detonator :wow: *


----------



## KABEL

:wow: :wow:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

Hit me up if you are interested???


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Nov 29 2010, 07:58 PM~19195321
> *MAKE ME AN OFFER ON A 68 SCHWINN #LD91854,NOT PARTING OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW SCHWINN BADGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW TIRES AND INNER TUBES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOCAL PICK UP ONLY,IM IN THE 909  :biggrin: PM ME FOR ANY INFO
> *


TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Dec 4 2010, 11:16 PM~19241863
> *Hit me up if you are interested???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


200


----------



## Raguness

for sale


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 5 2010, 12:55 PM~19244918
> *for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ten bucks for the scarface


----------



## Raguness

:machinegun: :no:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 5 2010, 12:07 PM~19244999
> *Ten bucks for the scarface
> *


$10.50 :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 2 2010, 06:59 AM~18965734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askn 200 or make me a offer paint done by showbound and pinstriped by sik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THESE 125 EACH OR SHOOT ME A OFFER THEY R CUSTOM WITH SHOW CHROME
> real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES
> there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250 or best offer
> TTT
> *


$100 for the frame??


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 5 2010, 12:55 PM~19244918
> *for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wat r u selling the scarface model or the fork?...or both :happysad: :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 5 2010, 02:07 PM~19245318
> *$100 for the frame??
> *


sale pending on the bike right now


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 5 2010, 04:45 PM~19246424
> *sale pending on the bike right now
> *


ok just let me know i am paypal ready


----------



## 19stratus97

Ill sell my collection of lowrider bike mags (last picture on page 335) for $50 shipped within Cali. I accept paypal and have good feedback on here.


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 5 2010, 12:18 PM~19244660
> *200
> *


Sorry bro try again..


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Dec 6 2010, 07:51 AM~19251461
> *Sorry bro try again..
> *


115,000


















































yeah rigth good luck on the sale bro


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 6 2010, 08:03 AM~19251510
> *115,000
> yeah rigth good luck on the sale bro
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 5 2010, 12:55 PM~19244918
> *for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat size are these


----------



## syked1

you could always buy the ones you had custom made back but this time  $380 shipped  upfront


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 6 2010, 09:35 PM~19258093
> *you could always buy the ones you had custom made back but this time  $380 shipped  upfront
> *


 :cheesy: great idea. its not like he can say "eh not really my style" :roflmao:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 6 2010, 08:35 PM~19258093
> *you could always buy the ones you had custom made back but this time  $380 shipped  upfront
> *


i wouldvr but got rid of the 20''
now its my 16''


----------



## Reynaldo866

i got a Sony Xplod 1300w sub and a AutoTek AT1000 that my bro had in his trike

the sub is brand new. it was only used once and that was for a sound check.


----------



## 55800

IM SELLING THE FORKS (CYLINDERS)NOT INCLUDED JUST THE BOTTOM PART PM ME SOME OFFERS IF INTRESTED


----------



## 55800

ttt


----------



## elspock84

_*80 shipped!!!! need this gone!! *_


----------



## caprice75classic

im looking for one 12 inch tire and two 10 inch tires matching. hit me up


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 2 2010, 01:19 PM~19220338
> *GOT A PAIR OF CHROME FLAT TWISTED MIRRORS WITH RED REFLECTORS FOR SALE $25 SHIPPED OR TRADE FOR SOME GOLD ONES LIKE THEM CHINA GOLD SQUARE TWISTED ONES OR SOME TWISTED ONES WITH GREEN REFLECTORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$20 SHIPPED ??? :happysad: PAYPAL ONLY


----------



## JAMES843

i will give you $20 give me your paypal


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

check out this ebay find!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Lowrider-bike-bicy...=item3a611a5969


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 8 2010, 01:20 PM~19273463
> *Let's try this again.... I stoped raffle do to being sold but it didnt work out. I was going to put the raffle back up but said screw it TO SLOW, I want this thing gone and I need to concentrate on my car.
> 
> BEST OFFER TAKES IT, IM PAYPAL READY AND ITEMS ARE BOXED UP READY TO SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 3 2010, 04:02 PM~19230903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now on ebay :biggrin:  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## schwinn1966

1972 Lil Tiger 

$250 Comes with the Bat Holder & New Decals! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 8 2010, 03:23 PM~19275303
> *1972 Lil Tiger
> 
> $250  Comes with the Bat Holder!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 8 2010, 05:23 PM~19275303
> *1972 Lil Tiger
> 
> $250  Comes with the Bat Holder!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ^ 
^ 
^ 
where can i find tires like these? ^


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 AXEL SPEARS like this


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 8 2010, 05:06 PM~19275841
> *i am looking 4 AXEL SPEARS like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hit up LINCOLSAL he had 4 for sale idk if he still does tho


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 8 2010, 04:23 PM~19275303
> *1972 Lil Tiger
> 
> $250  Comes with the Bat Holder & New Decals! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## schwinn1966

$80


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## elspock84

*freshly sprayed 1970 lil chick 90** shipped obo . would make a great xmas present. 

Dahlaila blue base then a good coating of blue jewel flake from the homie detonator :wow: *


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 9 2010, 11:58 AM~19282841
> *freshly sprayed 1970 lil chick 90 shipped obo . would make a great xmas present.
> 
> Dahlaila blue base then a good coating of blue jewel flake from the homie detonator  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these 16" or 20" ?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Dec 9 2010, 11:51 AM~19283194
> *Are these 16" or 20" ?
> *


its a 20in


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 9 2010, 01:37 PM~19283543
> *its a 20in
> *


Thanks, looking for a 16" good luck on the sale.


----------



## KABEL

:wow: :wow:


----------



## brownie_602

HATE TO SELL THIS I HAD PLANS FOR IT BUT I NEED CASH 

THE BIKE IS GREEN I PAINTED IT LIKE 3 DAYS AGO BUT THIS HOW IT LOOKS LIKE ILL UPDATE PIKX WHEN I GET HOME I CAN SAND IT DOWN N PRIMER IT FOR U IF U LIKE 

LOCAL PIK UP ONLY UNLESS U WILLING TO PAY SHIPPIN

75 OBO ALL OG EXECPT THE WHEELS RIMS AND I THINK TRAINING WHEELS N SISSI BAR

NEEDS SEAT POST CLAMP N SEAT POST

REMOVED ALL THE RUST ITS A DECEMBER 1978 PIXIE 2 HAS THE HEAD BADGE 

LOCATED IN AVONDALE AZ BUT IF U LIVE IN THE PHX GLENDALE AREA I CAN DELIVER OR U MEET U HALF WAY PM WITH OFFERS OR TRADES 

ALRATO


----------



## JDMlolo

Custom lowrider bike...



- Costom Gun metal lowrider bondo frame.



- 144 spoke wheels



- twisted pedals and custom fork braces



- custom birdcage sissy bar



- black velour seat



$300 call or TEXT 267 475 7696



will take TRADES for iphone 3gs or iphone 4 or give me some other trade offers!!

PA, philly area


----------



## KABEL




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

IM LOOKING FOR PEDAL CAR WHEELS.
ANYWHERE IN THE INLAND EMPIRE ORANGE COUNTY AREA. 
THANKS


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 9 2010, 03:20 PM~19285270
> *HATE TO SELL THIS I HAD PLANS FOR IT BUT I NEED CASH
> 
> THE BIKE IS GREEN I PAINTED IT LIKE 3 DAYS AGO BUT THIS HOW IT LOOKS LIKE ILL UPDATE PIKX WHEN I GET HOME I CAN SAND IT DOWN N PRIMER IT FOR U IF U LIKE
> 
> LOCAL PIK UP ONLY UNLESS U WILLING TO PAY SHIPPIN
> 
> 75 OBO ALL OG EXECPT THE WHEELS RIMS AND I THINK TRAINING WHEELS N SISSI BAR
> 
> NEEDS SEAT POST CLAMP N SEAT POST
> 
> REMOVED ALL THE RUST ITS A DECEMBER 1978 PIXIE 2 HAS THE HEAD BADGE
> 
> LOCATED IN AVONDALE AZ BUT IF U LIVE IN THE PHX GLENDALE AREA I CAN DELIVER OR U MEET U HALF WAY PM WITH OFFERS OR TRADES
> 
> ALRATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you wnt to prt i out let mi know im interested in the chaingrdd


----------



## schwinn1966

$90 Shipped
:biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Dec 9 2010, 06:53 PM~19287069
> *if you wnt to prt i out let mi know im interested in the chaingrdd
> *


idk i wanna sell the whole thing but make me an offer ill see whats up


----------



## mr.casper

Got this for sale is a china frame welded lil bondo not much all metal...
Shoot me a resonable offer!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 11 2010, 06:53 PM~19302605
> *Got this for sale is a china frame welded lil bondo not much all metal...
> Shoot me a resonable offer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   good luck on the sale


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 11 2010, 04:53 PM~19302605
> *Got this for sale is a china frame welded lil bondo not much all metal...
> Shoot me a resonable offer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY TRADES?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 11 2010, 04:56 PM~19302625
> *   good luck on the sale
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 11 2010, 05:05 PM~19302683
> *ANY TRADES?
> *


Not really have soooo much to get rid off!


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 5 2010, 01:19 PM~19245088
> *$10.50 :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

_*80 shipped!!!! need this gone!! WILL TAKE TRADES *_



































































[/quote]


----------



## Amahury760

GOT A FEW THINGS FOR SALE..OR LOOKING TO TRADE FOR A LOW RIDER BIKE THATS ALREADY DONE...OR ANY OTHER PROJECT THATS DONE SO I CAN GIVE TO MY SON...POST WHAT YOU GOT..LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO COUNTY,,,,


----------



## mr.casper

shoot me a offer!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 12 2010, 01:21 AM~19305742
> *GOT A FEW THINGS FOR SALE..OR  LOOKING TO TRADE FOR A LOW RIDER BIKE THATS ALREADY DONE...OR ANY OTHER PROJECT THATS DONE SO I CAN GIVE TO MY SON...POST WHAT YOU GOT..LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO COUNTY,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THAT PIXIE I NEED SOME PARTS FOR MINE


----------



## mr.casper

and more i have 4 sale throw offers!


----------



## mr.casper

all i have for now for sale!

































no trades well maybe shoot offers~!


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

i'm looking for a blue flake steering wheel for a late 60s Huffy "The Wheel" drag bike... PM me if ya got one! thanx


----------



## brownie_602

> _*80 shipped!!!! need this gone!! WILL TAKE TRADES *_


[/quote]
what u lookin to trade


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 12 2010, 11:44 AM~19307364
> *all i have for now for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no trades well maybe shoot offers~!
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE PEDDLE CAR.?
YOU PARTING IT OUT.!?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 12 2010, 03:56 PM~19308661
> *what u lookin to trade
> *


gimmie that pixie :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 11 2010, 08:45 PM~19047094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




how much??


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 12 2010, 03:01 PM~19308700
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE PEDDLE CAR.?
> YOU PARTING IT OUT.!?
> *


 :uh: parting out a pedal car???


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 12 2010, 07:48 PM~19310187
> *:uh:  parting out a pedal car???
> *


i all take the paint.


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 12 2010, 11:44 AM~19307364
> *all i have for now for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no trades well maybe shoot offers~!
> *


How much for the pedal car pm me a price


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Dec 12 2010, 07:12 PM~19310348
> *How much for the pedal car pm me a price
> *


cuanto me das wey u local so its cheaper 4 u!


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 12 2010, 07:21 PM~19310423
> *cuanto me das wey u local so its cheaper 4 u!
> *


Pues no se wey tu dime mas o menos andas queriendo


----------



## JAMES843

looking 4 a set of 20" forks


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 12 2010, 06:48 PM~19310187
> *:uh:  parting out a pedal car???
> *


YUP I CAN USE THOSE WHEELS.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 12 2010, 11:36 AM~19307320
> *HOW MUCH FOR THAT PIXIE I NEED SOME PARTS FOR MINE
> *


give me 50 plus shipping and its your..thats how much i paid for so im not trying to get more out of it...lmk


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 12 2010, 09:32 PM~19311782
> *give me 50 plus shipping and its your..thats how much i paid for so im not trying to get more out of it...lmk
> *


yea let me knw how much shippin would be to 85323


----------



## elspock84

> _*80 shipped!!!! need this gone!! WILL TAKE TRADES *_


[/quote]
sale pending :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

sale pending :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

O


> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 12 2010, 09:05 PM~19311461
> *YUP I CAN USE THOSE WHEELS.
> *


:banghead:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

here is the bike
















































































































throw some offers


----------



## elspock84

pixie parts 45 shipped


----------



## mr.casper

SOLDDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 13 2010, 06:58 PM~19317401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLDDDDDDDDDD!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 55800

fork bars...i think there 20" but there a little smaller then my 20in fork bars


----------



## 55800

selling the booty kit hit me up


----------



## schwinn1966

$90 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

$40 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

$35











:biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 13 2010, 08:50 PM~19319549
> *$35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 13 2010, 08:50 PM~19319549
> *$35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAMN I LIKE THOSE U DONT GOT NO TRIPLE TWISTED ONES??


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 13 2010, 10:29 PM~19319998
> *DAMN I LIKE THOSE U DONT GOT NO TRIPLE TWISTED ONES??
> *


Yes,

pm sent


----------



## angelm75

looking for some pedals for my daughter's lowrider bike. if you have any pm me so we could set something up.


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Dec 13 2010, 08:23 PM~19319191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fork bars...i think there 20" but there a little smaller then my 20in fork bars
> *


how much?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Dec 14 2010, 11:02 AM~19323814
> *how much?
> *


$15 shipped


----------



## elspock84

pixie parts 45 shipped OBO


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 14 2010, 05:10 PM~19326457
> *pixie parts 45 shipped OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


15 shipped for the chaingaurd bro


----------



## 19stratus97

Summer 2001 (legions woody bike)
Fall 1999 (wolverine bike)
Spring 2000 (wild suspense bike)
Winter 1999 (casino dreamin four time champ)
January/Feb 1996 (the riddler)
Summer 1998
Fall 2005 (26” raiders bike)

No covers (they may still be loose somewhere but if I find them, i will include them)
March/april 1995
May /June 1996
March/April  1996
September/Oct 1995
July/August1995                                                                                                  

$50 shipped OBO within cali..add a couple bucks if you are outside of Cali. I have good feedback on here. Paypal only.


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 13 2010, 09:45 PM~19319483
> *$40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


money order going out tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Dec 14 2010, 06:15 PM~19327006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer 2001 (legions woody bike)
> Fall 1999 (wolverine bike)
> Spring 2000 (wild suspense bike)
> Winter 1999 (casino dreamin four time champ)
> January/Feb 1996 (the riddler)
> Summer 1998
> Fall 2005 (26” raiders bike)
> 
> No covers (they may still be loose somewhere but if I find them, i will include them)
> March/april 1995
> May /June 1996
> March/April  1996
> September/Oct 1995
> July/August1995
> i will give you$40
> $50 shipped OBO within cali..add a couple bucks if you are outside of Cali. I have good feedback on here. Paypal only.
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

OG 10" Chain Steering Wheel

Real Deal for Cars!

$100










:biggrin:


----------



## 55800

$100 and you pay shipping


----------



## JAMES843

$215 shipped


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 15 2010, 03:02 PM~19335151
> *$215 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LUCK ON SALE.
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 15 2010, 08:45 AM~19332148
> *OG 10" Chain Steering Wheel
> 
> Real Deal for Cars!
> 
> $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wow thats alot


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 15 2010, 04:29 PM~19335390
> *wow thats alot
> *


i like all of ur positive comments... thanks


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 15 2010, 05:14 PM~19335718
> *i like all of ur positive comments... thanks
> *


yeah hes a sack of shit.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Dec 16 2010, 02:14 AM~19335718-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like all of ur positive comments... thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Dec 16 2010, 02:21 AM~19335780
> *yeah hes a sack of shit.
> *



Hmm you dont like him and you dont like me. I don't get it :dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*Stuff I have up for sale*


brand new butterfly, pedals 1/2" thread









5 button velour seat and show chrome custom cut chain guard











P.M. Serious offers only


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Dec 14 2010, 11:19 AM~19323069
> *looking for some pedals for my daughter's lowrider bike. if you have any pm me so we could set something up.
> *


p.m. sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 15 2010, 11:36 PM~19338736
> *Stuff I have up for sale
> brand new butterfly, pedals 1/2" thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 button velour seat and show chrome custom cut chain guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.M. Serious offers only
> *


pedals pending

money talks though :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 15 2010, 08:22 PM~19337451
> *:roflmao:
> Hmm you dont like him and you dont like me.  I don't get it :dunno:
> *


you aight but that sack of shit i have no respect for him.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

fixed


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 15 2010, 03:02 PM~19335151
> *$215 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sold :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 15 2010, 09:36 PM~19338736
> *Stuff I have up for sale
> brand new butterfly, pedals 1/2" thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 wheel stands- 2 tone/engraved, came off Natural Born Killa and Last Wizard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 button velour seat and show chrome custom cut chain guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.M. Serious offers only
> *



how much 4 the seat??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 16 2010, 12:59 AM~19339671
> *how much 4 the seat??
> *


p.m. sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

stands are sold


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 15 2010, 09:36 PM~19338736
> *Stuff I have up for sale
> brand new butterfly, pedals 1/2" thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 button velour seat and show chrome custom cut chain guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.M. Serious offers only
> *



30 shipped for chaongaurd or how much u askn pm me


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Dec 16 2010, 02:42 AM~19340696
> *30 shipped for chaongaurd or how much u askn pm me
> *


p.m. sent


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 12 2010, 01:21 AM~19305742
> *GOT A FEW THINGS FOR SALE..OR  LOOKING TO TRADE FOR A LOW RIDER BIKE THATS ALREADY DONE...OR ANY OTHER PROJECT THATS DONE SO I CAN GIVE TO MY SON...POST WHAT YOU GOT..LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO COUNTY,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Dec 15 2010, 01:48 PM~19335000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 and you pay shipping
> *


Any better pics of this??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 15 2010, 09:47 PM~19338907
> *you aight but that sack of shit i  have no respect for him.
> *


thats good. that drives me to do bigger and better things :biggrin: 
have a nice day


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 15 2010, 07:22 PM~19337451
> *:roflmao:
> Hmm you dont like him and you dont like me.  I don't get it :dunno:
> *


its lonely at the top tony :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1+Dec 10 2010, 08:35 PM~19295835-->
> 
> 
> 
> if i can get 2 confirmed orders ill split it
> 
> trims =$220 shipped - for thomas67442... if some1 will take the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forks and sissybar=$220 shipped - if some1 will take only these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i can make more parts to suite and compliment the sissybar and forks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Dec 12 2010, 08:50 PM~19309788
> *57f100 cut parts up for sale:
> 
> $190 shipped to you in the USA...
> 
> 26" forks - Web design
> normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider
> 
> still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" - can also make more parts to go with the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day
> 
> i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)
> 
> [email protected]
> *





> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 16 2010, 10:18 AM~19341584
> *bump bump bump december sale see above $15 + you pay paypal fees of $1.80 or some shit
> 
> both 2" and 3" models - really need to clear these things out for the new year, i have almost 20x of the 3" and about a dozen of the 2" models...
> 
> this is only a air cylinder that normally costs about $50 new - these are slightly used from a factory clearout
> *


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 16 2010, 06:19 AM~19341390
> *Any better pics of this??
> *


----------



## syked1

Complete set of cads designed for fun, for sale or i may keep them if no1 buys them... $600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 15 2010, 11:36 PM~19338736
> *Stuff I have up for sale
> brand new butterfly, pedals 1/2" thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 button velour seat and show chrome custom cut chain guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.M. Serious offers only
> *


all this stuff SOLD!!!! Nothing Left, sorry


----------



## syked1

i need a sunset orange convertable bar for a lil tiger, ais that a standard colour, and if not can some1 make me one? also a chain guard decal with the small tiger on it, i think no brakes


----------



## furby714

was up people i got a 20 LOwrider im lookn to trade for a 26 inch frame and 144 26inch rims or $120


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Dec 16 2010, 07:17 PM~19347068
> *was up people i got a 20 LOwrider im lookn to trade for a 26 inch frame and 144 26inch rims or $120
> *


i have some girl frames{yes schwinn} 26in on 26 boy frame not schwinn? lmk


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Dec 13 2010, 04:29 PM~19317136
> *here is the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so let me know what u need</span>*


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 16 2010, 07:21 PM~19347105
> *i have some girl frames{yes schwinn} 26in on 26 boy frame not schwinn? lmk
> *


u have ne picktures PM MI IF U DO


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Dec 16 2010, 07:23 PM~19347123
> *so let me know what u need</span>
> *


FRAME AND RIMS AM INTERESTED BRO


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Dec 16 2010, 07:17 PM~19347068
> *was up people i got a 20 LOwrider im lookn to trade for a 26 inch frame and 144 26inch rims or $120
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Dec 16 2010, 08:37 PM~19347242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of frame? any 26 inch frame?..but i aint got rims


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Dec 16 2010, 07:34 PM~19347225
> *FRAME AND RIMS AM INTERESTED BRO
> *


send me a pm


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 16 2010, 09:28 PM~19348270
> *what kind of frame? any 26 inch frame?..but i aint got rims
> *


Itz lowrider frame I am lookin for cruiser frame or schwinn if itzz painted even btr


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 16 2010, 05:19 PM~19341593
> *its lonely at the top tony :0
> *


:yessad:


----------



## schwinn1966

CHROMED Bottom Cups

$55 shipped per set

I have a couple sets in Regular Twist too.










:biggrin:


----------



## 55800

fork bars 15 shipped and sissy bar 30 shipped


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Dec 17 2010, 02:33 PM~19353836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fork bars 15 shipped  and sissy bar 30 shipped
> *


sold


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Give me an offer :happysad: has chips in da paint. Da blue frame ONLY. Trades welcomed


----------



## JAMES843

i have a brand new spear pedals 4 trade


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 17 2010, 07:00 PM~19355511
> *Give me an offer  :happysad: has chips in da paint. Da blue frame ONLY. Trades welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size..what what trades you looking for?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 17 2010, 06:13 PM~19356176
> *what size..what what trades you looking for?
> *


Its a 20". im open to any trades


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 17 2010, 08:25 PM~19356281
> *Its a 20". im open to any trades
> *


like?? what do you need?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 17 2010, 06:30 PM~19356330
> *like?? what do you need?
> *


i could use sum rims. im not really in need of anything specific :dunno: 

wat u got?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 17 2010, 08:33 PM~19356350
> *i could use sum rims. im not really in need of anything specific  :dunno:
> 
> wat u got?
> *


what size rims?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 17 2010, 06:40 PM~19356413
> *what size rims?
> *


20"


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard. black base and micro yellow laser flake. thi s fucking flake is insane! flops to 4 diffrent colors. da pics or the video dont do it any justice. 

ready to go by monday 150 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

SOLD 
:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Dec 16 2010, 08:23 PM~19347123
> *so let me know what u need</span>
> *


How much for the 144 spokes shipped?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 17 2010, 05:00 PM~19355511
> *Give me an offer  :happysad: has chips in da paint. Da blue frame ONLY. Trades welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone wanna trade? :dunno:


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 18 2010, 01:46 AM~19358866
> *Anyone wanna trade?  :dunno:
> *


Ill give u my bike for it but if u tro sum parts in lmk


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Dec 18 2010, 01:24 AM~19358993
> *Ill give u my bike for it but if u tro sum parts in lmk
> *


na im good bro :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard. black base and micro yellow laser flake. thi s fucking flake is insane! flops to 4 diffrent colors. da pics or the video dont do it any justice. 

ready to go by monday 150 shipped


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 18 2010, 01:46 AM~19358866
> *Anyone wanna trade?  :dunno:
> *



what you looking to trade 4?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 18 2010, 03:23 PM~19362430
> *what you looking to trade 4?
> *


Im open to any trades bro. wat u got? :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 18 2010, 04:23 PM~19362429
> *1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard. black base and micro yellow laser flake. thi s fucking flake is insane! flops to 4 diffrent colors. da pics or the video dont do it any justice.
> 
> ready to go by monday  150 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



iv been dyin to see that kolor :biggrin: can real sick....once again :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard. black base and micro yellow laser flake. thi s fucking flake is insane! flops to 4 diffrent colors. da pics or the video dont do it any justice. 

ready to go by monday 150 shipped 

_*SHOOT ME A RESONABLE OFFER! *_


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## slo

is this a 20"


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 19 2010, 06:26 PM~19369933
> *is this a 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes sir!


----------



## mr.casper

sold!


----------



## elspock84

didnt wanna do this but i have to way to many frames at home so i need to sell it  
1967 schwinn midget 16" 90 shipped as is or i can flake it out in whatever color i have in stock for 130 shipped. no trades on this i need the money. :happysad: 





















flake from the detonater









hok blue and red


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 09:14 PM~19372075
> *didnt wanna do this but i have to way to many frames at home so i need to sell it
> 1967 schwinn midget 16" 90 shipped as is or i can flake it out in whatever color i have in stock for 130 shipped. no trades on this i need the money.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flake from the detonater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hok blue  and red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I want that frame! fuckin christmas shopping got me low on cash tho :happysad:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Got this 26" for sale. Best offer. Buyer pays shipping


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 17 2010, 05:00 PM~19355511
> *Give me an offer  :happysad: has chips in da paint. Da blue frame ONLY. Trades welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its going to Georgia! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

didnt wanna do this but i have to way to many frames at home so i need to sell it  
1967 schwinn midget 16" 90 shipped as is or i can flake it out in whatever color i have in stock for 130 shipped. no trades on this i need the money. :happysad: 


















flake from the detonater









hok blue and red


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard. black base and micro yellow laser flake. thi s fucking flake is insane! flops to 4 diffrent colors. da pics or the video dont do it any justice. 

*ready to go by monday 150 shipped OBO*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 20 2010, 09:03 AM~19373999
> *didnt wanna do this but i have to way to many frames at home so i need to sell it
> 1967 schwinn midget 16" 90 shipped as is or i can flake it out in whatever color i have in stock for 130 shipped. no trades on this i need the money.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flake from the detonater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hok blue  and red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sale pending! Sale pending!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 17 2010, 09:13 PM~19096681
> *ive got a couple of things that i want to get rid of. nothing is show ready. just throw me offers, i dont want much for either of them. just trying to make space of other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT
might consider trades


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard. black base and micro yellow laser flake. thi s fucking flake is insane! flops to 4 diffrent colors. da pics or the video dont do it any justice. 

*ready to go by monday 150 shipped OBO*


----------



## modelcarbuilder

lots of schwinn parts...except the bars,rack,light,seat but both the seatpost is schwinn,
and the pedals


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Dec 20 2010, 11:39 AM~19375809
> *lots of schwinn parts...except the bars,rack,light,seat but both the seatpost is schwinn,
> and the pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM me da prices for ALL da schwinn parts thanks


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 12 2010, 01:21 AM~19305742
> *GOT A FEW THINGS FOR SALE..OR  LOOKING TO TRADE FOR A LOW RIDER BIKE THATS ALREADY DONE...OR ANY OTHER PROJECT THATS DONE SO I CAN GIVE TO MY SON...POST WHAT YOU GOT..LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO COUNTY,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok fellas,, trying to make space..so hit me up with some offers..


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Dec 20 2010, 12:39 PM~19375809
> *lots of schwinn parts...except the bars,rack,light,seat but both the seatpost is schwinn,
> and the pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much 4 the rims


----------



## modelcarbuilder

for the 144s with the tyers are 75 +shipping
for the other ones there 45 plus shipping


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Dec 20 2010, 02:56 PM~19376531
> *for the 144s with the tyers are 75 +shipping
> for the other ones there 45 plus shipping
> *


the gooseneck and the seat post clamp. have they been rechromed? or are they just in good shape?


----------



## juangotti

looking for some 12 inch wheels


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Dec 20 2010, 12:39 PM~19375809
> *lots of schwinn parts...except the bars,rack,light,seat but both the seatpost is schwinn,
> and the pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT SIZE ARE BOTH SETS OF RIMS.!?


----------



## modelcarbuilder

there 26" rims


----------



## modelcarbuilder

the frame is for sale (needs new paint)60$+shipping


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 20 2010, 01:07 PM~19375537
> *1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard. black base and micro yellow laser flake. thi s fucking flake is insane! flops to 4 diffrent colors. da pics or the video dont do it any justice.
> 
> ready to go by monday  150 shipped OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SALE PENDING!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

I still a couple of these

$40 shipped










$60 Polished & Chromed! SWEET!









$35









$25
Longer ones, Stock Plating









$90 Shipped
Fan Wheels (does not include tires)


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## brownie_602

was up i got this frame for sale or trade i want some micro silver flakes if u got some hit me up 

or ill do 55 shipped it gots maybe 2 small chips in the paint but u cant tell
looks way better in person 20 inch frame


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PASSIONATE63, *LINCOLNSAL*

ill have the first check sent out by the end of the month for the frame.


----------



## Lil Spanks

GOT A SCWHINN GENERATOR SET...COMES WITH SQUARE HEADLIGHT WITH LIGHT BRACKET AND BACK LIGHT....AND ALSO GOT A INDASH T.V....ITS ONLY A T.V....LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY....WILL POST PICK IN A BIT


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 21 2010, 02:54 PM~19386273
> *GOT A SCWHINN GENERATOR SET...COMES WITH SQUARE HEADLIGHT WITH LIGHT BRACKET AND BACK LIGHT....AND ALSO GOT A INDASH T.V....ITS ONLY A T.V....LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY....WILL POST PICK IN A BIT
> *


damit :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 21 2010, 03:55 PM~19386284
> *damit :angry:
> *


what u got *****


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 21 2010, 03:03 PM~19386350
> *what u got *****
> *


50 bucks


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 21 2010, 08:06 AM~19383516
> *I still a couple of these
> 
> $25
> Longer ones, Stock Plating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that 25 shipped?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 21 2010, 04:14 PM~19386442
> *is that 25 shipped?
> *


$5 shippin


----------



## Lil Spanks

*GOT A SCWHINN GENERATOR SET...COMES WITH SQUARE HEADLIGHT WITH LIGHT BRACKET AND BACK LIGHT....AND ALSO GOT A INDASH T.V....ITS ONLY A T.V....LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY....WILL POST PICK IN A BIT*


----------



## caprice75classic

> *GOT A SCWHINN GENERATOR SET...COMES WITH SQUARE HEADLIGHT WITH LIGHT BRACKET AND BACK LIGHT....AND ALSO GOT A INDASH T.V....ITS ONLY A T.V....LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY....WILL POST PICK IN A BIT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the gen and light set?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> *GOT A SCWHINN GENERATOR SET...COMES WITH SQUARE HEADLIGHT WITH LIGHT BRACKET AND BACK LIGHT....AND ALSO GOT A INDASH T.V....ITS ONLY A T.V....LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY....WILL POST PICK IN A BIT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the gen and light set?
> 
> 
> 
> trade??
Click to expand...


----------



## lesstime

17 each or 30 pair shipped


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 21 2010, 04:13 PM~19386846
> *GOT A SCWHINN GENERATOR SET...COMES WITH SQUARE HEADLIGHT WITH LIGHT BRACKET AND BACK LIGHT....AND ALSO GOT A INDASH T.V....ITS ONLY A T.V....LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY....WILL POST PICK IN A BIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$$ PRICE FOR LIGHT SET ???


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 21 2010, 05:31 PM~19387501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 each or 30 pair shipped
> *


hay i wont 1 '


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 21 2010, 05:31 PM~19387501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17  shipped
> *


only one left


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 21 2010, 06:13 PM~19386846
> *GOT A SCWHINN GENERATOR SET...COMES WITH SQUARE HEADLIGHT WITH LIGHT BRACKET AND BACK LIGHT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
got any close up's and whats the condition like???? will you sell and ship this or is this local only also ? hit me up I'm interested *


----------



## west_13

Got some stuff for sale got 3 chrome 20'' fender brace 12'' handlebars 12'' training wheels gold attena ttwisted crank 12'' fenders need to be re painted txt me to thiss number with offers and will send u pics cant postt any from my phone 805-406-2768


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Dec 21 2010, 10:07 PM~19388834
> *Got some stuff for sale      got 3 chrome 20'' fender brace 12'' handlebars 12'' training wheels gold attena ttwisted crank 12'' fenders need to be re painted txt me to thiss number with offers and will send u pics cant postt any from my phone 805-406-2768
> *
















:roflmao:


----------



## Bigjxloc

*26" 110 Shipped OBO Or Open to Trades*


----------



## Lil Spanks

THE STUFF IM SELLING IS LOCAL AND MAKE OFFER..OR ILL TRADE FOR WHAT U GOT


----------



## modelcarbuilder

lots of schwinn parts...except the bars,rack,light,seat but both the seatpost is schwinn,
and the pedals
































































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## elspock84

*BACK UP FOR SALE!!*

didnt wanna do this but i have to way to many frames at home so i need to sell it  
1967 schwinn midget 16" 90 shipped as is or i can flake it out in whatever color i have in stock for 130 shipped. no trades on this i need the money. :happysad: 


















flake from the detonater









hok blue and red


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Dec 21 2010, 08:58 PM~19389325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26" 110 Shipped OBO  Or Open to Trades
> *


Also looking for a used pedal car body


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 21 2010, 01:11 PM~19385590
> *was up i got this frame for sale or trade i want some micro silver flakes if u got some hit me up
> 
> or ill do 55 shipped it gots maybe 2 small chips in the paint but u cant tell
> looks way better in person 20 inch frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuk it ill do it 40 shipped paypal only


----------



## daoriginator64

for sale pm me


----------



## schwinn1966

$40 ea. for the pedals


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 20 2010, 09:11 PM~19380113
> *looking for some 12 inch wheels
> *


ive got one luv old wheels and a stock chrome set


----------



## elspock84

*BACK UP FOR SALE!!*

didnt wanna do this but i have to way to many frames at home so i need to sell it  
1967 schwinn midget 16" 90 shipped as is or i can flake it out in whatever color i have in stock for 130 shipped. no trades on this i need the money. :happysad: 


















flake from the detonater









hok blue and red


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Dec 16 2010, 07:37 PM~19347242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the condition on the rims.!? 
:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## 55800

crank scratched a lil where the pedals go .also have this sprocket and these hydraulic hoses


----------



## pedritooro

I have some Twisted Pedals, Twisted Fork Bars and Twisted Fender Braces listed up on Ebay if anybody is intrested.


----------



## schwinn1966

SOLD

:biggrin: 

$100


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 24 2010, 02:03 PM~19411674
> *SOLD
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:loco: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

*BACK UP FOR SALE!!*

didnt wanna do this but i have to way to many frames at home so i need to sell it  
1967 schwinn midget 16" 90 shipped as is or i can flake it out in whatever color i have in stock for 130 shipped. no trades on this i need the money. :happysad: 


















flake from the detonater









hok blue and red


----------



## JAMES843

looking 4 a 16 80s pixie just the frame


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 24 2010, 06:23 PM~19413564
> *looking 4 a 16 80s pixie just the frame
> *


PM SENT


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 23 2010, 01:52 PM~19404172
> *whats the condition on the rims.!?
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


They rim r n ok conditions there painted flat black


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Dec 24 2010, 12:26 AM~19408790
> *I have some Twisted Pedals, Twisted Fork Bars and Twisted Fender Braces listed up on Ebay if anybody is intrested.
> *


for a 16 or 20?


----------



## D Twist

*3" chromed crank FOR SALE *


----------



## pedritooro

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Dec 25 2010, 10:35 AM~19417677
> *for a 16 or 20?
> *


20"


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 25 2010, 02:22 PM~19418273
> *3" chromed crank FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Darin I need it for Blue Crush xmas discount, lol 

 pm sent

you can send it with the other thing when you finish it for me


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 25 2010, 02:22 PM~19418273
> *3" chromed crank FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SALE PENDING*


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 23 2010, 02:10 PM~19403887
> *ive got one luv old wheels and a stock chrome set
> *


how much for both?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 25 2010, 08:36 PM~19420509
> *SALE PENDING
> *


very nice dtwist love that canadian chrome  i heard the new owner is a ***! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Dec 24 2010, 12:26 AM~19408790
> *I have some Twisted Pedals, Twisted Fork Bars and Twisted Fender Braces listed up on Ebay if anybody is intrested.
> *


pics?


----------



## Neighborhoodz

Looking for a tanked 20' frame. Lmk what you got.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 25 2010, 12:22 PM~19418273
> *3" chromed crank FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 27 2010, 03:34 PM~19431838
> *how much?
> *


thats sold bro, I got it as soon as he posted it 4 sale :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

new Spear Pedals 1/2"


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 27 2010, 03:39 PM~19431868
> *thats sold bro, I got it as soon as he posted it 4 sale :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

*BACK UP FOR SALE!!*

didnt wanna do this but i have to way to many frames at home so i need to sell it  
1967 schwinn midget 16" 90 shipped as is or i can flake it out in whatever color i have in stock for 130 shipped. no trades on this i need the money. :happysad: 


















flake from the detonater









hok blue and red


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Dec 16 2010, 09:28 AM~19342384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL FOR SALE $65 plus shipping


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 5 2010, 06:05 PM~18997096
> *engraving done my eddys hand engraving
> both parts are engraved on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still got the faced diskbreak up for grabs engraved on bothsides asking 100 shipped or will trade for 12" parts


----------



## schwinn1966

$40 Shipped :biggrin: 










$90 Shipped


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 02:19 PM~19432644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the heater :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 10:50 AM~19439187
> *how much for the heater :cheesy:
> *


200 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 28 2010, 09:15 AM~19439318
> *200 shipped  :biggrin:
> *


  i needs one too


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 11:15 AM~19439322
> * i needs one too
> *


umm i got 3 in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 17 2010, 07:25 PM~19356281
> *Its a 20". im open to any trades
> *


I got a girls schwinn frame ???? 20"


----------



## brownie_602

got this gold china down crown the only scraches it gots is where the bolts do but when installed u cant see them i got another one frm fleetangel so i dont need it i need 25 buks so i can finally ship elspock his pixie :happysad: 

so $25 shipped 









also got a schwinn 16 inch bannana seat with seat pan needs to be reupholstered idk how much they go for so also 25 shipped









or both for 45 shipped usps priority


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 28 2010, 02:22 PM~19440700
> *got this gold china down crown the only scraches it gots is where the bolts do but when installed u cant see them i got another one frm fleetangel so i dont need it i need 25 buks so i can finally ship elspock his pixie :happysad:
> 
> so $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got a schwinn 16 inch bannana seat with seat pan needs to be reupholstered idk how much they go for so also 25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or both for 45 shipped usps priority
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

yeah i need my pixie so i can finish boxing this up


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 28 2010, 01:41 PM~19440818
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> yeah i need my pixie so i can finish boxing this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: NICE N YEA I STILL GOTA TAKE IT TO SAL SO HE CAN PACK IT UP


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> I got a girls schwinn frame ???? 20"
> [/b]


Piks?


----------



## Latino66

> SOLD
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one just like this one.. them expensive..


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 28 2010, 01:41 PM~19440818
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> yeah i need my pixie so i can finish boxing this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: dont bust a reverend hearse on me by not adding any bubble wrap or nothing lol jk :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 29 2010, 12:36 AM~19447228
> *:uh: dont bust a reverend hearse on me by not adding any bubble wrap or nothing lol jk  :biggrin:
> *


Dats not funny  








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 29 2010, 01:56 AM~19447295
> *Dats not funny
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol no offence :happysad:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 29 2010, 12:36 AM~19447228
> *:uh: dont bust a reverend hearse on me by not adding any bubble wrap or nothing lol jk  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :nono: :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## slo

My boys got his bike up for sale, some of you might remember it in the Texas show circuit. Clean well kept Tons of work and Hours in it. places no less than 1st or 2nd. even sweepstakes at times. still intact and percfect conditon no parts missing. IF WE HAVE ANY SERIOUS OFFERS ILL GET YOU HIS NUMBER. 

$900 OBO

WILL NOT PART OUT!

Needs the space more than the money. so come with reasonable offers. seat and leafing alone almost worth what hes asking. with an nice minor re-do this will be a fresh top contender. some new parts and display and your set. 

Candy paint
Graphics
Murals
pinstriping
Leafing
Engraving
Custom parts
upholstery
gold and chrome



















































































If you are serious and any other pictures or info is necesary PM or call me. I know just about info on the bike and will relay any messages.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 29 2010, 03:07 AM~19447428
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :werd:
> *


tu tambien wei lol jk :happysad:


----------



## just4fun2011

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 29 2010, 01:56 AM~19447295
> *Dats not funny
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yes it is :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

maybe someone here is intrested in this. i got some flake i need gone way to much that im not using. the lavender flake is .15 everything else is .08 and the orange one is made by bling. ill take 50 obo shipped. will take trades.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 21 2010, 06:33 AM~18869171
> *1962 IMPALA PEDAL CAR BODY 120.00 PLUS SHIPPIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


back up for sale


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 11:41 PM~19454585
> *maybe someone here is intrested in this. i got some flake i need gone way to much that im not using. the lavender flake is .15 everything else is .08 and the orange one is made by bling. ill take 50 obo shipped. will take trades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold


----------



## hnicustoms

some nice frames for sale.....50.00 a frame ..............each 

blue one's a hollywood/i got chain gard too  

no cahin gard for the suburban  but it's un-real condition   

..........................................FOR SALE..................................................


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ineed a square twisted continetal kit and a tripple twisted crank pm if you have one :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

made this today on a whim and am almost finished just need 1 more forged steel panel to finish it up...Want to sell it as its all stuff that was laying around

buy a dope frame for the wifey or GF $200 + shipping raw as is comes with both sets of cups and should fit standard bearings and 1 pc crank - there is $70 or so with taxes just in those forged steel pieces(3 to be used in total at about $20-$25 each) 

It was a folding bike that i cut out the folding unit and the rest of the in between bar and added a doubled back to back forged steel panel in place, also added part of another panel as skirts, and yes chain should pass with no problem as the skirt sits with its lower edge outside of the frame  - still have to get a 3rd forged steel piece to finish up, but almost there


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 12 2010, 01:21 AM~19305742
> *GOT A FEW THINGS FOR SALE..OR  LOOKING TO TRADE FOR A LOW RIDER BIKE THATS ALREADY DONE...OR ANY OTHER PROJECT THATS DONE SO I CAN GIVE TO MY SON...POST WHAT YOU GOT..LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO COUNTY,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL LOOKING FOR TRADES OR OFFERS....


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 30 2010, 05:25 PM~19460974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some nice frames for sale.....50.00 a frame  ..............each
> 
> blue one's a hollywood/i got chain gard too
> 
> no cahin gard for the suburban  but it's un-real condition
> 
> ..........................................FOR SALE..................................................
> *


Are the frames 20" or 24"


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 31 2010, 08:59 AM~19465663
> *Are the frames 20" or 24"
> *


24''


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 31 2010, 01:29 AM~19464535
> *STILL LOOKING FOR TRADES OR OFFERS....
> *


what u fellin on the buggy


----------



## brownie_602

i wanna trade my rims for some china gold rims if u got some hit me up i got a 72 spoke 16 inch rim and 2 72 spoke fans my rims have no rust or anything just need to be cleaned they collectin dust i wanna trade just the rims i wanna keep my dirty white walls lol 

















pm


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 31 2010, 12:30 AM~19463933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Sure don't miss using flux core wire, shit is nasty!  
Nothing to do with your work Jay, don't get me wrong! Will never use that wire again! *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

candy red frame for sale with fenders,,,,fenders has leafing , stripping, and a mural of super mario on the back fender,,,,there is 2 very small chips in paint on frame but can be covered by some stripping easily,,,,,,,,,,,very nice if cleaned up good.......make offers on it.......thx.....paypal ready and not trying to get rich so just throw me some offers...




























this is how it looked when i had it put together


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 31 2010, 05:57 PM~19469183
> *Sure don't miss using flux core wire, shit is nasty!
> Nothing to do with your work Jay, don't get me wrong! Will never use that wire again!
> *



yeah i kno regular Mig is just so much easier, with no clean up after wards of the slag and smoke and spatter


----------



## SIK_9D1

Prices and what size are the wheels?


----------



## Made You A Hater

LOOKING FOR AN AIR KIT.....IF ANYBODY GOT ONE FOR SALE


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 1 2011, 01:08 PM~19474805
> *LOOKING FOR AN AIR KIT.....IF ANYBODY GOT ONE FOR SALE
> *





i got a tank and a cylinder


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 1 2011, 03:08 PM~19474805
> *LOOKING FOR AN AIR KIT.....IF ANYBODY GOT ONE FOR SALE
> *


pm sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Sold :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 31 2010, 05:15 PM~19469331
> *candy red frame for sale with fenders,,,,fenders has leafing , stripping, and a mural of super mario on the back fender,,,,there is 2 very small chips in paint on frame but can be covered by some stripping easily,,,,,,,,,,,very nice if cleaned up good.......make offers on it.......thx.....paypal ready and not trying to get rich so just throw me some offers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how it looked when i had it put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## schwinn1966

$40 shipped


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 31 2010, 01:30 AM~19463933
> *made this friday on a whim and am almost finished just need 1 more forged steel panel to finish it up...Want to sell it as its all stuff that was laying around
> 
> buy a dope frame for the wifey or GF $200 + shipping raw as is comes with both sets of cups and should fit standard bearings and 1 pc crank - there is $70 or so with taxes just in those forged steel pieces(3 to be used in total at about $20-$25 each)
> 
> It was a folding bike that i cut out the folding unit and the rest of the in between bar and added a doubled back to back forged steel panel in place, also added part of another panel as skirts, and yes chain should pass with no problem as the skirt sits with its lower edge outside of the frame  - still have to get a 3rd forged steel piece to finish up, but almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 30 2010, 07:25 PM~19460974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some nice frames for sale.....50.00 a frame  ..............each
> 
> blue one's a hollywood/i got chain gard too
> 
> no cahin gard for the suburban  but it's un-real condition
> 
> ..........................................FOR SALE..................................................
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 1 2011, 11:54 PM~19479840
> *$40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 I should of asked if you had one of these lol...


----------



## lesstime




----------



## D Twist

*Chromed "lil lucky 7" sprocket for 12" bikes $30 shipped*


----------



## hnicustoms

how much :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

any one got a schwinn speedometer for sale?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Jan 3 2011, 12:09 PM~19490082
> *any one got a schwinn speedometer for sale?
> *


hit up juan gotti he had a couple like 2 months ago.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

alright thanx elspock


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Jan 3 2011, 12:21 PM~19490179
> *alright thanx elspock
> *


:h5:


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 a baseball bat holder new or old


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Jan 3 2011, 12:21 PM~19490179
> *alright thanx elspock
> *


I do and am looking to trade what you got.


----------



## kajumbo

IM LOOKING 4 A CHROME SCHWINN PLATE IF ANY 1 GOT IT 4SALE OR TRADE


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 31 2010, 11:11 PM~19471743
> *Prices and what size are the wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the head light???????????????


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Might consider selling. any offers? :wow:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

i have this not sure what kinda frame make offer


----------



## JAMES843

ok i have 2 handlebars ,a sissybar ,a air cylinder with a co2 tank , a set of og rims 4 a 12"lil tigre no tires,schwinn badge real nice and a chrom crank 4 sale or trade pm 4 pic


----------



## elspock84

down crown and twisted grips 45 shipped for both no trades.


----------



## west_13

Looking for pro hopper bike cylinders
lmk if u have some thanks..


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jan 5 2011, 11:47 AM~19509671
> *Looking for pro hopper bike cylinders
> lmk if u have some thanks..
> *


dumb ass :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: ANT NO ONE GONA SELL 2 U........

U STILL OWE ME...... :angry: 

IF U MAKE A DEAL WITH SOME ONE.........PAY IN FULL.....U HALF ASS ***** :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :ninja: SEND ME HALF MY SHIT...... :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry: 




NEVER DO NOTHING WITH WEST 13


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

looking for a chrome twisted bumper.


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 24 2008, 06:37 PM~10246593
> *still got these $90 shipped for the yellow one and 40 shipped for the girls with chainguard :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Do you still have this yellow one??


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 4 2011, 12:11 PM~19500836
> *Might consider selling. any offers?  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Idk...It's nice...$50


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Here you go folks... some of TNTs line of pedals so far... Prices are 150 for chrome and 200 for chrome and engraved... Raw pedals will be avaiable soon alonge with other parts soon...

PM me with any questions, Thankyou


----------



## hnicustoms

lookin good


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 5 2011, 12:45 PM~19511088
> *Here you go folks... some of TNTs line of pedals so far... Prices are 150 for chrome and 200 for chrome and engraved... Raw pedals will be avaiable soon alonge with other parts soon...
> 
> PM me with any questions, Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the spear ones


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by C.H.D.B.C.SJ_@Jan 5 2011, 11:04 AM~19510748
> *Idk...It's nice...$50
> *


Its gunna get striped up soon il pass on dat offer :happysad:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 01:18 PM~19509952
> *dumb ass :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ANT NO ONE GONA SELL 2 U........
> 
> U STILL OWE ME...... :angry:
> 
> IF U MAKE A DEAL WITH SOME ONE.........PAY IN FULL.....U HALF ASS ***** :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :ninja: SEND ME HALF MY SHIT...... :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> NEVER DO NOTHING WITH WEST 13
> *



even had the balls to ask me last night to make him something new :uh: noooooooooooo


----------



## schwinn1966

$90 Shipped
:biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 5 2011, 01:48 PM~19512043
> *even had the balls to ask me last night to make him something new :uh: noooooooooooo
> *


damn he must be crazy :wow:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin: 
$40 shipped


----------



## BIG TURTLE

HERE YOU GO DRAMA QUEENS PARTS FOR SALE ...... 














































WOULD LIKE TO SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER ......


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 5 2011, 03:14 PM~19512892
> *HERE YOU GO  DRAMA QUEENS PARTS FOR SALE ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOULD LIKE TO SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER ......
> *



DAAAMN DATS NICE! wats da ticket for it all together? :happysad:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 5 2011, 04:14 PM~19512892
> *HERE YOU GO  DRAMA QUEENS PARTS FOR SALE ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOULD LIKE TO SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER ......
> *



THIS IS HOW IT LOOKED BEFORE


----------



## elspock84

down crown and twisted grips 45 shipped for both no trades.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 5 2011, 06:14 PM~19512892
> *HERE YOU GO  DRAMA QUEENS PARTS FOR SALE ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOULD LIKE TO SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER ......
> *




PM SENT


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 5 2011, 04:52 PM~19512065
> *$90 Shipped
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ANY TRADES :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 30 2010, 07:25 PM~19460974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some nice frames for sale.....50.00 a frame  ..............each
> 
> blue one's a hollywood/i got chain gard too
> 
> no cahin gard for the suburban  but it's un-real condition
> 
> ..........................................FOR SALE..................................................
> *


STILL UP


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 04:59 PM~19513260
> *PM SENT
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 5 2011, 04:21 PM~19512966
> *DAAAMN DATS NICE! wats da ticket for it all together?  :happysad:
> *


250.00 FOR EVERYTHING ...... WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> HERE YOU GO DRAMA QUEENS PARTS FOR SALE ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOULD LIKE TO SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER ...... $250.00 FOR EVERYTHING


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> THIS IS HOW IT LOOKED BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $300.00 FOR THE DISPLAY


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 5 2011, 07:34 PM~19513577
> *250.00 FOR EVERYTHING ...... WHAT DO YOU THINK
> *


 :wow: :0 wow are you sure you didn't forget to put a 1 infront of that price, lol


Thats a dope deal Turtle good luck with the sale bro


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 5 2011, 05:35 PM~19513596
> *:wow:  :0 wow are you sure you didn't forget to put a 1 infront of that price, lol
> Thats a dope deal Turtle good luck with the sale bro
> *


DAMMMM I NEW IT WAS GONNA BE A GOOD DEAL  , ILL TAKE A LOSS HOMIES THANKS


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 04:36 PM~19513108
> *down crown and twisted grips 45 shipped for both no trades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only want the grips can u sell em seprate n cuanto?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 5 2011, 05:35 PM~19513596
> *:wow:  :0 wow are you sure you didn't forget to put a 1 infront of that price, lol
> Thats a dope deal Turtle good luck with the sale bro
> *


dayum thats a great deal i wish i live closer for the display...good luck on sale turtle great deal!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 5 2011, 05:39 PM~19513642
> *DAMMMM I NEW IT WAS GONNA BE A GOOD DEAL   , ILL TAKE A LOSS HOMIES  THANKS
> *


goodluck on the sale big t.


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 5 2011, 05:50 PM~19513783
> *dayum thats a great deal i wish i live closer for the display...good luck on sale turtle great deal!
> *



THANKS CASPER


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 5 2011, 05:52 PM~19513813
> *goodluck on the sale big t.
> *


THANKS


----------



## JAMES843

for sale or trade new paint all hot pink flake pic does not do it no justice looks more like a magenta color in the sun can ship it fore about $20 shipping


----------



## just4fun2011

> HERE YOU GO DRAMA QUEENS PARTS FOR SALE ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOULD LIKE TO SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER ...... $250.00 FOR EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> 
> i got $20 on it
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

15 shipped 




























35shipped 


















or 45 for both shipped


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by just4fun2011_@Jan 5 2011, 11:05 PM~19517671
> *i got $20 on it
> *


METETE EL DEDO


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 6 2011, 01:45 AM~19518489
> *METETE EL DEDO
> *


Que se meta tres :wow:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 01:03 AM~19518585
> *Que se meta tres  :wow:
> *


 .. You know they sell fists for that right ? ... just being helpful .... anywayz back to sellin stuffs :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> THIS IS HOW IT LOOKED BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $300.00 FOR THE DISPLAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing price.. :wow:     good luck with the sale
Click to expand...


----------



## lesstime

BRAND NEW 
16X1.75 BRICK WHITE WALL TIRES 








BRAND NEW 
12,1/2X2,1/4 WHITE WALL TIRES









pm for price


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame wit chainguard 90 shipped obo


----------



## lesstime

16INCH Fenders 








12and 1/2 white wall








16 white wall 








get them for the new show season :biggrin: 
pm for prices


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 5 2011, 11:50 AM~19510636
> *looking for a chrome twisted bumper.
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 6 2011, 12:45 AM~19518489
> *METETE EL DEDO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 6 2011, 12:26 PM~19521537
> *16INCH  Fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12and 1/2 white wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 white wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get them for the new show season  :biggrin:
> pm for prices
> *


how much for the fenders and how much for 1 16 inch white wall


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 6 2011, 12:26 PM~19521537
> *16INCH  Fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12and 1/2 white wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 white wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get them for the new show season  :biggrin:
> pm for prices
> *


3 12inch pending


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 12:15 AM~19517775
> *35shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sale pending


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JAMES843

will take best offer just selling the badge


----------



## -GT- RAY

Anyone have a 20 inch female schwinn frame fs in the inland empire area ...... Plz pm me


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 6 2011, 06:54 PM~19523723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will take best offer
> *


*is that a Lil Tiger? *


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 6 2011, 09:25 PM~19526606
> *is that a Lil Tiger?
> *


yes just selling the badge


----------



## elspock84

2 1980 schwinn frames 100 for both shipped or 60 each shipped. the one frame is stripped ready to go.


----------



## schwinncity

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 6 2011, 04:29 PM~19524019
> *Anyone have a 20 inch female schwinn frame fs in the inland empire area ...... Plz pm me
> *


pm'd


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by schwinncity_@Jan 7 2011, 02:28 AM~19528616
> *pm'd
> *


----------



## elspock84

2 1980 schwinn frames 100 for both shipped or 60 each shipped. the one frame is stripped ready to go.


----------



## elspock84

15 SHIPPED


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 6 2011, 12:26 PM~19521537
> *16INCH  Fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12and 1/2 white wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 white wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get them for the new show season  :biggrin:
> pm for prices
> *


fenders sold 
one 16tire sold 
3 12.5 tires sold 
2 16 pending m/o
ordeing more dont worry 
new order being place tonight at 7 mtn time let me know what you need


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby:Can you get a 10" whitewall ? :angel:


----------



## lesstime

sorry only the 12.5's


----------



## lilmikew86




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I WILL PARTY OUT THE PARTS NOW OR FOR EVERYTHING 750... PM ME FOR PRICES. 

FORKS ,HYDROLIC CYCLINDERS, HYDROLIC PUMP, HANDLE BARS, SISSY BARS, 4 FENDER BRACES, CONITEL KIT

THE PUMP AND THE CYCLINDERS AND FORKS GO TOGETHER THAT I WILL NOT SELL SEPRATE


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby: I was just wondering if anybody would be interested in this for their display or whatnot It's handmade cross stitched a couple thousand stitches went into it and about a years work on and off It'sabout 4ft by 4ft . if so how much ? 









p.s I don't know if I'ma sell it just seeing if anyones interested


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 8 2011, 01:21 PM~19540707
> *I WILL PARTY OUT THE PARTS NOW OR FOR EVERYTHING 750... PM ME FOR PRICES.
> 
> FORKS ,HYDROLIC CYCLINDERS, HYDROLIC PUMP, HANDLE BARS, SISSY BARS, 4 FENDER BRACES, CONITEL KIT
> 
> THE PUMP AND THE CYCLINDERS AND FORKS GO TOGETHER THAT I WILL NOT SELL SEPRATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for the handle bars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ONATE63'

Dang that post came out bad........ How much for the handle bars?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 8 2011, 02:21 PM~19540707
> *I WILL PARTY OUT THE PARTS NOW OR FOR EVERYTHING 750... PM ME FOR PRICES.
> 
> FORKS ,HYDROLIC CYCLINDERS, HYDROLIC PUMP, HANDLE BARS, SISSY BARS, 4 FENDER BRACES, CONITEL KIT
> 
> THE PUMP AND THE CYCLINDERS AND FORKS GO TOGETHER THAT I WILL NOT SELL SEPRATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cylinders?? $$


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Jan 8 2011, 03:15 PM~19541460
> *Dang that post came out bad........ How much for the handle bars?
> *


pm sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 8 2011, 03:16 PM~19541465
> *cylinders?? $$
> *


pm sent


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 8 2011, 12:21 PM~19540707
> *I WILL PARTY OUT THE PARTS NOW OR FOR EVERYTHING 750... PM ME FOR PRICES.
> 
> FORKS ,HYDROLIC CYCLINDERS, HYDROLIC PUMP, HANDLE BARS, SISSY BARS, 4 FENDER BRACES, CONITEL KIT
> 
> THE PUMP AND THE CYCLINDERS AND FORKS GO TOGETHER THAT I WILL NOT SELL SEPRATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the Pump the cylinders forks and sissy bar?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:biggrin: fixed


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ihave a 26 inch twisted crank and 2 chrome fender braces for 26inch;throw me an offer :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/!cid_392.jpg[/IMG]

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/!cid_391.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## elspock84

2 1980 schwinn frames 100 for both shipped or 60 each shipped. the one frame is stripped ready to go. 


























[/quote]


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 some pixie 2 parts


----------



## elspock84

sold :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

og lil tiger wheels


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 2 2011, 10:33 PM~19487356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gray pending


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for sale, rideable. make offer 16 inch


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2011, 02:57 PM~19557527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale, rideable. make offer  16 inch
> *


1 dollar shipped :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

12 or 16 inch seat. $60








trike kit axle SOLD








20 inch front fender SOLD








16 inch front fender$40








20 inch wheels $50 SOLD

all plus shipping
lets make a deal


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 10 2011, 02:59 PM~19557550
> *1 dollar shipped :biggrin:
> *


75 plus shipping? :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2011, 03:01 PM~19557570
> *75 plus shipping? :biggrin:
> *


damn i tried :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

for sale pm me for price


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2011, 07:53 PM~19550787
> *sold  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam it i wanted em! lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

[/QUOTE]


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 8 2011, 01:21 PM~19540707
> *I WILL PARTY OUT THE PARTS NOW OR FOR EVERYTHING 750... PM ME FOR PRICES.
> 
> FORKS ,HYDROLIC CYCLINDERS, HYDROLIC PUMP, HANDLE BARS, SISSY BARS, 4 FENDER BRACES, CONITEL KIT
> 
> THE PUMP AND THE CYCLINDERS AND FORKS GO TOGETHER THAT I WILL NOT SELL SEPRATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the fender braces n contental kit n steering wheel i might be able to pik up kuz ima head out to califas this weekend


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 8 2011, 12:21 PM~19540707
> *I WILL PARTY OUT THE PARTS NOW OR FOR EVERYTHING 750... PM ME FOR PRICES.
> 
> FORKS ,HYDROLIC CYCLINDERS, HYDROLIC PUMP, HANDLE BARS, SISSY BARS, 4 FENDER BRACES, CONITEL KIT
> 
> THE PUMP AND THE CYCLINDERS AND FORKS GO TOGETHER THAT I WILL NOT SELL SEPRATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the Pump the cylinders forks and sissy bar? :x:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Up for sale: 

3 inch crank- has a few nicks, not show quality: for street use
7 bucks shipped.











here's a close up to show the defect, (only on this one side)


----------



## brownie_602

was up i got this frame for sale 

i was guna paint it but i got another one frm elspock im just wain for it in the mail so i have no use for this one its primer gray ready for paint 

im willing to trade for just about anything but mainly stock bike parts kuz i wanna fix up a bike so i can cruise around the block n shit 


pm me with offers n shit 










(this the only pik in ma photo bucket n im too lazy to upload another one lol but i will upon request)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I also have for sale:
This old school wheel generator w/ wire and rear light.

It came with the vintage triple headlight from Germany that I got for Blue Crush!

I don't know much about it but, it's in great condition. 

The generator has a plate stamped "ENWELL" 6v-3w Japan

(so I'm guessing, brand is Enwell, its made in Japan and it rates 6 volts 3 watts)

The rear light is great condition chromed, the bulb inside it, is not broken and the only marking on the light is on it's clamp, engraved- "MILLER no. 598 Made in Great Britian" 

(so I'm guessing, the brand is Miller, the part number is 598 and well, it's made in Great Britain.)


hit me up if interested (gen., wire and light; sell together as one)


----------



## furby714

was up ppl looking for sum parts im looking for a 26 " twisted crank fenders twisted fender braces twisted moon bars a blue or navy blue beach cruiser seat tnk you lmk if u have any of these


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2011, 05:00 PM~19557562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch wheels  $50
> 
> all plus shipping
> lets make a deal
> *


Can I stop by the shop tomorrow(Tuesday)?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 10 2011, 11:59 PM~19563364
> *Can I stop by the shop tomorrow(Tuesday)?
> *


yes sir.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ill have the good stuff for sale by end of this week. need to dig it out of the trailer


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 9 2011, 08:26 PM~19551097


know off and frame sold


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 10 2011, 11:02 PM~19562861
> *was up i got this frame for sale
> 
> i was guna paint it but i got another one frm elspock im just wain for it in the mail so i have no use for this one its primer gray ready for paint
> 
> im willing to trade for just about anything but mainly stock bike parts kuz i wanna fix up a bike so i can cruise around the block n shit
> pm me with offers n shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this the only pik in ma photo bucket n im too lazy to upload another one lol but i will upon request)
> *


sale pending to JAMES843 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 12:55 AM~19562805
> *Up for sale:
> 
> 3 inch crank- has a few nicks, not show quality: for street use
> 7 bucks shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a close up to show the defect, (only on this one side)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold to james843, just waiting on address to mail out :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 9 2011, 08:12 PM~19550961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> og lil tiger wheels
> *



free you pay shipping


----------



## schwinn1966

$90 Shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 01:14 AM~19562970
> *I also have for sale:
> This old school wheel generator w/ wire and rear light.
> 
> It came with the vintage triple headlight from Germany that I got for Blue Crush!
> 
> I don't know much about it but, it's in great condition.
> 
> The generator has a plate stamped "ENWELL" 6v-3w Japan
> 
> (so I'm guessing, brand is Enwell, its made in Japan and it rates 6 volts 3 watts)
> 
> The rear light is great condition chromed, the bulb inside it, is not broken and the only marking on the light is on it's clamp, engraved- "MILLER no. 598 Made in Great Britian"
> 
> (so I'm guessing, the brand is Miller, the part number is 598 and well, it's made in Great Britain.)
> hit me up if interested (gen., wire and light; sell together as one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Make a reasonable offer


----------



## 95rangeron14z

i have this stroller that is a deluxe model with the sissor style handle and fenders, is complete except for the lower part (for the childs feet to sit).

Its for sale of trade. looking for any custom faced parts for a trike project im going to start, really looking for anything custom i can use, also looking for a turn table or display parts.
asking pirce is $275 Shipped


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

raw. 75 for set
















$








$150 hubs rechromed








crank arms for 12 or 16 inch with threaded holes for pedals $125


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2011, 05:19 PM~19567992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $125
> 
> *


Phantom dual lights?? :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 03:31 PM~19568091
> *Phantom dual lights?? :0
> *


thats what i thought they were


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 11 2011, 01:58 PM~19567258
> *free you pay shipping
> *


how much is shipping?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 11 2011, 04:25 PM~19568554
> *how much is shipping?
> *



sorry gone


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 9 2011, 08:12 PM~19550961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> og lil tiger wheels
> *



gone


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 30 2010, 07:25 PM~19460974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some nice frames for sale.....50.00 a frame  ..............each
> 
> blue one's a hollywood/i got chain gard too
> 
> no cahin gard for the suburban  but it's un-real condition
> 
> ..........................................FOR SALE..................................................
> *


----------



## 55800

$75 shipped for all 3 rims two 20inch one 16inch w/ tires the dish painted kandy mable orange


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 11 2011, 05:26 PM~19569033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $75 shipped for all 3 rims two 20inch one 16inch w/ tires the dish painted kandy mable orange
> *


sold


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 10 2011, 05:14 PM~19558728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale *


75 SHIPPED CHROMED MADE BY BONE COLLECTOR


----------



## Sr.Castro

sale didnt happen back up for grabs will trade for a new ps3 with 2 controlers and a new xbox with 2 controlers both with cod back ops so that coms out to like 6 or 7 hunders buck thats what my lil 1 wants so if u have that hit me up comes with turntable 








also comes with


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

got these pedals up for grabs. pm me :biggrin:

sold


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2011, 05:47 PM~19573592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got these pedals up for grabs. pm me :biggrin:
> *


Award winning TNT pedals. They're priceless :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2011, 07:54 AM~19573624
> *Award winning TNT pedals.  They're priceless  :biggrin:
> *


buy em then lol


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 11 2011, 09:00 PM~19571304
> *sale didnt happen back up for grabs will trade for a new ps3 with 2 controlers and a new xbox with 2 controlers both with cod back ops so that coms out to like 6 or 7 hunders buck thats what my lil 1 wants so if u have that hit me up comes with turntable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also comes with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2011, 05:56 PM~19573632
> *buy em then lol
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THIS IS WHAT I HAVE LEFT I GOT 4 FENDER BRACES... 100 OBO :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2011, 07:47 AM~19573592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got these pedals up for grabs. pm me :biggrin:
> *


pending


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 12 2011, 01:53 PM~19576277
> *THIS IS WHAT I HAVE LEFT I GOT 4 FENDER BRACES... 100 OBO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u willin to trade??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 11 2011, 09:00 PM~19571304
> *sale didnt happen back up for grabs will trade for a new ps3 with 2 controlers and a new xbox with 2 controlers both with cod back ops so that coms out to like 6 or 7 hunders buck thats what my lil 1 wants so if u have that hit me up comes with turntable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also comes with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i am in love with them fork suport bars. all birdcage like.


----------



## brownie_602

dont need them need cash 40 shipped no scraches or dents or nun paypal only


----------



## kajumbo

FOR SALE 








twisted handle bars double square twisted fork support flat twisted fender braces schwinn handle bars flat twisted fork support flat twisted sissy bars twisted crank seat pan baby D's ALL NEW CHROME BESIDES SCHWINN HANDLE BARS BUY 1 OR ALL 4 BETTER DEAL PM ME ANY OFFERS


----------



## JAMES843

how much 4 the twisted sissy bars twisted handle bars ?


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jan 12 2011, 10:56 PM~19582863
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted handle bars double square twisted fork support flat twisted fender braces schwinn handle bars flat twisted fork support flat twisted sissy bars twisted crank seat pan baby D's ALL NEW CHROME BESIDES SCHWINN HANDLE BARS BUY 1 OR ALL 4 BETTER DEAL PM ME ANY OFFERS
> *


trades welcome for 12" parts


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jan 12 2011, 10:56 PM~19582863
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted handle bars double square twisted fork support flat twisted fender braces schwinn handle bars flat twisted fork support flat twisted sissy bars twisted crank seat pan baby D's ALL NEW CHROME BESIDES SCHWINN HANDLE BARS BUY 1 OR ALL 4 BETTER DEAL PM ME ANY OFFERS
> *


How much for the seatpan??


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 12 2011, 11:25 PM~19583129
> *How much for the seatpan??
> *


pm sent


----------



## 95rangeron14z

I have these 16in rims and tires, for sale or trade, and a set of chrome fenders, and twisted fender braces. Might also have a set of gold rims but I have to look for them
(gold braces are perfect just dirty from sitting)


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jan 12 2011, 11:56 PM~19582863
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted handle bars double square twisted fork support flat twisted fender braces schwinn handle bars flat twisted fork support flat twisted sissy bars twisted crank seat pan baby D's ALL NEW CHROME BESIDES SCHWINN HANDLE BARS BUY 1 OR ALL 4 BETTER DEAL PM ME ANY OFFERS
> *


How much for the twisted handle bars? and the non twisted handle bars? shipped to 95240


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

lookn for a 16in schwinn occ chopper bike for parts...


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 08:30 AM~19584494
> *I have these 16in rims and tires, for sale or trade, and a set of chrome fenders, and twisted fender braces. Might also have a set of gold rims but I have to look for them
> (gold braces are perfect just dirty from sitting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if u have somegold rims hit me up


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 5 2011, 04:14 PM~19512892
> *HERE YOU GO  DRAMA QUEENS PARTS FOR SALE ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOULD LIKE TO SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER ......
> *


SALE PENDING ......


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 10:30 AM~19584494
> *I have these 16in rims and tires, for sale or trade, and a set of chrome fenders, and twisted fender braces. Might also have a set of gold rims but I have to look for them
> (gold braces are perfect just dirty from sitting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chrome wheels were sold.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 01:14 AM~19562970
> *I also have for sale:
> This old school wheel generator w/ wire and rear light.
> 
> It came with the vintage triple headlight from Germany that I got for Blue Crush!
> 
> I don't know much about it but, it's in great condition.
> 
> The generator has a plate stamped "ENWELL" 6v-3w Japan
> 
> (so I'm guessing, brand is Enwell, its made in Japan and it rates 6 volts 3 watts)
> 
> The rear light is great condition chromed, the bulb inside it, is not broken and the only marking on the light is on it's clamp, engraved- "MILLER no. 598 Made in Great Britian"
> 
> (so I'm guessing, the brand is Miller, the part number is 598 and well, it's made in Great Britain.)
> hit me up if interested (gen., wire and light; sell together as one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still have it, make an offer


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 08:30 AM~19584494
> *I have these 16in rims and tires, for sale or trade, and a set of chrome fenders, and twisted fender braces. Might also have a set of gold rims but I have to look for them
> (gold braces are perfect just dirty from sitting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the rim nd if u get the gold ones those too


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 13 2011, 04:04 PM~19587107
> *How much for the rim nd if u get the gold ones those too
> *


just sold those will let you know if i have the gold ones later tonight


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 02:17 PM~19587235
> *just sold those will let you know if i have the gold ones later tonight
> *


Orite pm if u hve m


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THIS IS WHAT I HAVE LEFT I GOT 4 FENDER BRACES... 100 OBO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 5 2011, 04:14 PM~19512892
> *HERE YOU GO  DRAMA QUEENS PARTS FOR SALE ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOULD LIKE TO SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER ......
> *


sold .........


----------



## modelcarbuilder

rims only 70$ pick up ....orange couny


----------



## BIG TURTLE

$150.00 FRAME , WHEELS AND FENDER 


















$60.00 FOR EVERYTHING IN THIS PICTURE










$50.00 FOR 20" WHEELS 










$150.00 EACH










$150.00 EACH


----------



## BIG TURTLE

..


----------



## 95rangeron14z

I have these parts for sale.

Custom handle bars (need to be rechromed)









Custom forks with matching down crown (needs to be rechomed)









Twisted handle bars (just needs to be cleaned)










Half a continental kit, has good chrome just dusty, maybe good to hold a plaque..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 07:33 PM~19588827
> *I have these parts for sale.
> 
> Custom forks with matching down crown (needs to be rechomed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size is the fork for 16" or 20"


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 13 2011, 07:42 PM~19588894
> *what size is the fork for 16" or 20"
> *


they can go either way but were made for a 20in


----------



## 95rangeron14z

i have this too needs to be rechromed


----------



## 95rangeron14z

i am also selling this...
(no display)








its a little dusty but very nice
its a repo but not a cheap walmart one.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

also have twisted gold fender braces 16in, flat twisted gold fork 20in, gold flat twisted handel bars, flat twisted gold sissy bat, black veloure 20in seat, chrome 16in fenders, 16in frame in very good condition dark gray

pretty much everything in this pic but the wheels have already been sold


----------



## 95rangeron14z

and this twisted steering wheel


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 07:33 PM~19588827
> *I have these parts for sale.
> 
> Custom forks with matching down crown (needs to be rechomed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any pic of this on a bike, curious to see how it looks, im kinda interested


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 13 2011, 08:23 PM~19589286
> *any pic of this on a bike, curious to see how it looks, im kinda interested
> *


i dont have any pics  
but send me a pm and we can work something out :biggrin:


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 06:17 PM~19589241
> *also have twisted gold fender braces 16in, flat twisted gold fork 20in, gold flat twisted handel bars, flat twisted gold sissy bat, black veloure 20in seat, chrome 16in fenders, 16in frame in very good condition dark gray
> 
> pretty much everything in this pic but the wheels have already been sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gold plated or china gold


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 13 2011, 09:08 PM~19589718
> *Gold plated or china gold
> *


all stock china parts


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Anyone got 20" fenders.. ? not the stock ones but the custom ones that wrap around.. (not sure how they r called)


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 13 2011, 09:15 PM~19589811
> *Anyone got 20" fenders.. ? not the stock ones but the custom ones that wrap around.. (not sure how they r called)
> *


yo Jayson talk to SA ROLLERZ he makes them


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 07:10 PM~19589735
> *all stock china parts
> *


Wa u aaskn for all ne trades ?


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 13 2011, 09:19 PM~19589871
> *Wa u aaskn for all  ne trades ?
> *


pm me an offer what do you have for trade? all parts are super clean just need to be cleaned up


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 07:19 PM~19589859
> *yo Jayson talk to SA ROLLERZ he makes them
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z

A couple people asked me about the 16in wheels gold I have them,
They are brand new never been used. 
$55 shipped


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Also found another steering wheel and twisted seat.
















Seat Sold


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 07:57 PM~19590401
> *A couple people asked me about the 16in wheels gold I have them,
> They are brand new never been used.
> $55 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you looking 4 trade?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 08:01 PM~19590450
> *Also found another steering wheel and twisted seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



price on the seat??


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 13 2011, 10:05 PM~19590526
> *what you looking 4 trade?
> *


Pm me with what you have, your chrome ones already to be shipped :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 13 2011, 10:08 PM~19590581
> *price on the seat??
> *


35shipped


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 08:01 PM~19590450
> *Also found another steering wheel and twisted seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much on this.???


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:17 PM~19590726
> *how much on this.???
> *


35shipped


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 09:57 PM~19590401
> *A couple people asked me about the 16in wheels gold I have them,
> They are brand new never been used.
> $55 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 08:45 PM~19591144
> *Sold
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 02:17 PM~19587235
> *just sold those will let you know if i have the gold ones later tonight
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Keep digging up some treasures...

Bird cage seat post








Triple twisted chaingaurd








I have two gold twisted sissybars








And this chrome twisted sissybar









A twisted gold kickstand


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 11:14 PM~19591553
> *Keep digging up some treasures...
> 
> Bird cage seat post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple twisted chaingaurd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two gold twisted sissybars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this chrome twisted sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A twisted gold kickstand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro, you been holding out :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 13 2011, 11:22 PM~19591703
> *damn bro, you been holding out :biggrin:
> *


Lol. I didn't think I had this many parts.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

All gold 20in flat twisted fork









Chrome 16in fenders with gold twisted braces









Gold flat twisted handlebars









Gold flat twisted pedals


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Lookin for sum 20" rims and tires :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 09:53 PM~19592125
> *All gold 20in flat twisted fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome 16in fenders with gold twisted braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold flat twisted handlebars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold flat twisted pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the forks n handle bars


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 14 2011, 12:02 AM~19592246
> *how much for the forks n handle bars
> *


Pm sent


----------



## modelcarbuilder

rims only


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 13 2011, 09:56 PM~19592145
> *Lookin for sum 20" rims and tires  :biggrin:
> *


I got tires


----------



## JAMES843

ok got this lil tiger seat needs to be redone i have all parts 4 it just need grips and PEDALS will trade for some cylinder 4 a bike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2011, 05:33 PM~19588827
> *I have these parts for sale.
> 
> Custom handle bars (need to be rechromed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom forks with matching down crown (needs to be rechomed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: im curious. how much you asking on these each?


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 14 2011, 05:01 AM~19594000
> *:wow:  im curious. how much you asking on these each?
> *


110 fork shipped and 85 handlebars shipped


----------



## 95rangeron14z

i have this too.

brand new trike kit no axle 65 shipped (still in plastic)









two 16in fender braces gold twisted (new still in plastic) SOLD









and this down crown SOLD


----------



## prieto

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 13 2011, 11:26 PM~19593257
> *ok got this lil tiger seat needs to be redone i have all parts 4 it just need grips and PEDALS will trade for some  cylinder 4 a bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pm me a price


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 14 2011, 09:30 AM~19594791
> *i have this too.
> 
> brand new trike kit no axle 65 shipped (still in plastic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn you had my hopes up with this...then i read it


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

i have this for sale make offers


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 14 2011, 11:27 AM~19595256
> *damn you had my hopes up with this...then i read it
> *


Why?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 14 2011, 11:25 AM~19595646
> *Why?
> *


what good is it unless you have the axle?


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 14 2011, 01:07 PM~19595986
> *what good is it unless you have the axle?
> *


Good point.. Someone else might have the axle for sale


----------



## lesstime

one set of 20inch 
two sets of 16inch 
one set of 12an1/2inch 
two sets of 16inch classic fenders
one set of 20inch classic fenders 

pm for price


----------



## 95rangeron14z

I also have a complete continental kit with rim to go with it


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 14 2011, 01:41 PM~19597152
> *I also have a complete continental kit with rim to go with it
> *



price and pic? pm me


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 14 2011, 03:59 PM~19597263
> *price and pic? pm me
> *


Will send pics soon, all your stuff has been shipped


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 14 2011, 02:09 PM~19597336
> *Will send pics soon, all your stuff has been shipped
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 13 2011, 11:26 PM~19593257
> *ok got this lil tiger seat needs to be redone i have all parts 4 it just need grips and PEDALS will trade for some  cylinder 4 a bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## modelcarbuilder

rims only


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 01:14 AM~19562970
> *I also have for sale:
> This old school wheel generator w/ wire and rear light.
> 
> It came with the vintage triple headlight from Germany that I got for Blue Crush!
> 
> I don't know much about it but, it's in great condition.
> 
> The generator has a plate stamped "ENWELL" 6v-3w Japan
> 
> (so I'm guessing, brand is Enwell, its made in Japan and it rates 6 volts 3 watts)
> 
> The rear light is great condition chromed, the bulb inside it, is not broken and the only marking on the light is on it's clamp, engraved- "MILLER no. 598 Made in Great Britian"
> 
> (so I'm guessing, the brand is Miller, the part number is 598 and well, it's made in Great Britain.)
> hit me up if interested (gen., wire and light; sell together as one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still for grabs


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Got this continental kit chrome with 16in rim and knock off(DEAL PENDING)

























Also have half of a gold one










And a spare 16in gold wheel with tire









And have this black 20in seat in perfect condition.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 14 2011, 04:45 PM~19598611
> *Got this continental kit chrome with 16in rim and knock off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have half of a gold one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a spare 16in gold wheel with tire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And have this black 20in seat in perfect condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the gold rim i need one


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 14 2011, 06:46 PM~19598619
> *how much for the gold rim i need one
> *


25 shipped


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 14 2011, 04:47 PM~19598629
> *25 shipped
> *


hold it for me let me put some shit up for sale real quick i need one badly


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 12 2011, 08:38 PM~19580131
> *dont need them need cash 40 shipped no scraches or dents or nun paypal only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


30 shipped?? 25??


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 14 2011, 06:50 PM~19598648
> *hold it for me let me put some shit up for sale real quick i need one badly
> *


Ok


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 13 2011, 11:26 PM~19593257
> *ok got this lil tiger seat needs to be redone i have all parts 4 it just need grips and PEDALS will trade for some  cylinder 4 a bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



make offer


----------



## 95rangeron14z

I have super clean stock 16in frame, and I have a gold 16in sprocket and crank


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

i got a girls schwinn complete besides the spring and dwn crown for the springer make an offer + shipping also have a 16 inch amf make offer+shipping


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

> _Originally posted by HEAVY-CHEVY_@Jan 14 2011, 06:14 PM~19599237
> *i got a girls schwinn complete besides the spring and dwn crown for the springer make an offer + shipping also have a 16 inch amf make offer+shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me if interested


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 11 2011, 05:26 PM~19569033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $75 shipped for all 3 rims two 20inch one 16inch w/ tires the dish painted kandy mable orange
> *


 back up for sale buyer didnt come threw...for sale or trade


----------



## elspock84

need to sell this flake i bought 2yrs ago. goin a diffrent route wit my car. its 2 1/5lbs of daddy roth badazz blues flake. 2 diffrent sizes. the bag is a lb of .25 monster flake. the 6 jars are 4oz regular size .15. 

i want 150 for everythin shipped. 

if u where to go through daddy roth they want 70$ for 1lb plus shipping so that would be 195 just in flake plus shipping which they fuck u wit.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 14 2011, 01:25 PM~19597078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one set of 20inch
> two sets of 16inch
> one set of 12an1/2inch
> two sets of 16inch classic fenders
> one set of 20inch classic fenders
> 
> pm for price
> *


how much for set of 16''?


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 11:02 PM~19600606
> *need to sell this flake i bought 2yrs ago. goin a diffrent route wit my car. its 2 1/5lbs of daddy roth badazz blues flake. 2 diffrent sizes. the bag is a lb of .25 monster flake. the 6 jars are 4oz regular size .15.
> 
> i want 150 for everythin shipped.
> 
> if u where to go through daddy roth they want 70$ for 1lb plus shipping so that would be 195 just in flake plus shipping which they fuck u wit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kool :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

40.00 each.......shipped  

hollywood has chaingard


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Here's what I still have available..

Bird cage seat post









Triple twisted chaingaurd 









Gold twisted kickstand









All gold flat twisted fork with down crown and chrome spring









Gold flat twisted handlebars 









Chrome flat twisted Handlebars









Two flat twisted sissybars









Chrome flat twisted sissybar









These two twisted chrome steering wheels

















Custom handlebars (need rechroming)









Custom kickstand









Flat twisted gold pedals









And Still have the black seat, and brand new trike kit with no axle. And the half contental kit that's gold.


----------



## BIG TURTLE

WEEKEND SPECIAL 150.00 FOR ALL


----------



## Sr.Castro

sale didnt happen back up for grabs will trade for a new ps3 with 2 controlers and a new xbox with 2 controlers both with cod back ops so that coms out to like 6 or 7 hunders buck thats what my lil 1 wants so if u have that hit me up comes with turntable 








also comes with 

















ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 15 2011, 11:07 AM~19604231
> *sale didnt happen back up for grabs will trade for a new ps3 with 2 controlers and a new xbox with 2 controlers both with cod back ops so that coms out to like 6 or 7 hunders buck thats what my lil 1 wants so if u have that hit me up comes with turntable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> *


I p.m.ed you last week, still waiting for a response-

I'm interested in the bee light holders and the turntable


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got a custom Schwinn girls frame, faced forks, faced sissy bar and faced handlebars thats coming up for sale. Molded fenders, the frame isnt finished but its almost there. The owner needs to sell it, asking for $250. I will post pics tonight.


----------



## modelcarbuilder

rims only


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2011, 12:06 PM~19604579
> *I got a custom Schwinn girls frame, faced forks, faced sissy bar and faced handlebars thats coming up for sale. Molded fenders, the frame isnt finished but its almost there. The owner needs to sell it, asking for $250. I will post pics tonight.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2011, 10:06 AM~19604579
> *I got a custom Schwinn girls frame, faced forks, faced sissy bar and faced handlebars thats coming up for sale. Molded fenders, the frame isnt finished but its almost there. The owner needs to sell it, asking for $250. I will post pics tonight.
> *












This is the only pic I have right now. Im going to go get some better pics tonight. The rims, handlebars, tires, filing cabinet, folding chairs, cardboard box not included. The matching handlebars are not pictured.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2011, 10:16 AM~19604642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only pic I have right now. Im going to go get some better pics tonight. The rims, handlebars, tires, filing cabinet, folding chairs, cardboard box not included. The matching handlebars are not pictured.
> *


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 15 2011, 10:19 AM~19604655
> *lol
> *


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2011, 10:27 AM~19604697
> *
> *


trade me  lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 15 2011, 11:39 AM~19605075
> *trade me   lol
> *


u should buy it


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 15 2011, 11:41 AM~19605083
> *u should buy it
> *


i would but need to sell mine










:biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2011, 10:16 AM~19604642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only pic I have right now. Im going to go get some better pics tonight. The rims, handlebars, tires, filing cabinet, folding chairs, cardboard box not included. The matching handlebars are not pictured.
> *



LOL HOW ABOUT THE CARPET JK :biggrin: GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2011, 10:16 AM~19604642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only pic I have right now. Im going to go get some better pics tonight. The rims, handlebars, tires, filing cabinet, folding chairs, cardboard box not included. The matching handlebars are not pictured.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 15 2011, 11:39 AM~19605075
> *trade me   lol
> *


I would but it's gabes and he needs to sell it. See you tomorrow.


----------



## hnicustoms

> I have these parts for sale.
> 
> Custom forks with matching down crown (needs to be rechomed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALE PENDING


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> I have these parts for sale.
> 
> Custom forks with matching down crown (needs to be rechomed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALE PENDING
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 13 2011, 11:26 PM~19593257
> *ok got this lil tiger seat needs to be redone i have all parts 4 it just need grips and PEDALS will trade for some  cylinder 4 a bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SALE PENDING


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> I have these parts for sale.
> 
> Custom forks with matching down crown (needs to be rechomed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALE PENDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM BEING BROKE SUCKS  I WISH I WAS BILL GATES :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2011, 09:16 AM~19604642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only pic I have right now. Im going to go get some better pics tonight. The rims, handlebars, tires, filing cabinet, folding chairs, cardboard box not included. The matching handlebars are not pictured.
> *


Will u part it out? if so PM me a price for da forks sissy bar and fenders thanks :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 15 2011, 01:49 PM~19605876
> *Will u part it out? if so PM me a price for da forks sissy bar and fenders thanks  :biggrin:
> *


The rear fender is already welded on. 

No separating 
No trades

Seller needs cash, sale already pending.


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 15 2011, 01:25 PM~19605759
> *DAM BEING BROKE SUCKS   I WISH I WAS BILL GATES :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Clown Confusion

yup


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 2 2011, 10:33 PM~19487356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gray frame pending 
purple getting some mods done to will be back up for sale after metal work is done


----------



## lesstime

all brand new


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 14 2011, 06:45 PM~19598611
> *Got this continental kit chrome with 16in rim and knock off(DEAL PENDING)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have half of a gold one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a spare 16in gold wheel with tire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And have this black 20in seat in perfect condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chrome Continental kit with wheel and knock off SOLD


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 15 2011, 04:04 PM~19606268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all brand new
> *


20" 16" ?"


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 15 2011, 02:15 PM~19605709
> *:biggrin:
> *


pm if not sold


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 14 2011, 12:26 AM~19593257
> *ok got this lil tiger seat needs to be redone i have all parts 4 it just need grips and PEDALS will trade for some  cylinder 4 a bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so you got extra parts

pm m ebest offer so far


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 15 2011, 05:47 PM~19607161
> *so you got extra parts
> 
> pm m ebest offer so far
> *


 no extra parts
and sale pinding


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 15 2011, 04:53 PM~19606220
> *gray frame pending
> purple getting some mods done to will be back up for sale after metal work is done
> *



ya ....


----------



## TonyO

Still got a set of these left $80 plus shipping


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 15 2011, 08:54 PM~19608029
> *Still got a set of these left  $80 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dats a weird looking can opener


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 15 2011, 06:54 PM~19608029
> *Still got a set of these left  $80 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What Size is that For?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2011, 10:06 AM~19604579
> *I got a custom Schwinn girls frame, faced forks, faced sissy bar and faced handlebars thats coming up for sale. Molded fenders, the frame isnt finished but its almost there. The owner needs to sell it, asking for $250. I will post pics tonight.
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 16 2011, 06:19 AM~19608195
> *What Size is that For?
> *


20"


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 13 2011, 07:15 PM~19589811
> *Anyone got 20" fenders.. ? not the stock ones but the custom ones that wrap around.. (not sure how they r called)
> *



didnt someone b4 use to sell these custom fenders in fiberglass where u would have to cut your own design ? thanx


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 15 2011, 10:01 PM~19609120
> *didnt someone b4 use to sell these custom fenders in fiberglass where u would have to cut your own design ? thanx
> *


A guy from Australia used to sell them but he never came though for alot of people. Justdeez can probably get you some fiberglass ones. He was selling some for a while.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2011, 10:06 PM~19609168
> *A guy from Australia used to sell them but he never came though for alot of people. Justdeez can probably get you some fiberglass ones. He was selling some for a while.
> *



thank u!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 16 2011, 12:11 AM~19609210
> *thank u!!
> *


p.m. sent with a hook up for a dude that does fiberglass fenders


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Still have this super clean 16in street frame










And this gold sprocket with chrome crank off a 16in


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 16 2011, 12:42 AM~19609854
> *Still have this super clean 16in street frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this gold sprocket with chrome crank off a 16in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for da frame???


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 16 2011, 01:43 AM~19609859
> *how much for da frame???
> *


Pm sent but open to offers. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

WANTED CUSTOM HANDLE BARS TWISTED OR FACE ASAP 
no cage or spears please


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

FOR SALE


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 16 2011, 01:42 AM~19609854
> *Still have this super clean 16in street frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this gold sprocket with chrome crank off a 16in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Frame SOLD


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 16 2011, 01:08 AM~19609977
> *Frame SOLD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

For Sale, Trade, If You See Sumthin you Need pm me for better pics

20inch chainguards (2), og bent forks w/straight bars(2 pairs), & 1 extra straight bar,

mirrors w/smoked reflector, trike piece (idkwtf), continental kit piece, twisted mufflers, crown

16inch pixie crank, sprocket, & bearings


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 16 2011, 12:23 AM~19610041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Sale, Trade, If You See Sumthin you Need pm me for better pics
> 
> 20inch chainguards (2), og bent forks w/straight bars(2 pairs), & 1 extra straight bar,
> 
> mirrors w/smoked reflector, trike piece (idkwtf), continental kit piece, twisted mufflers, crown
> 
> 16inch pixie crank, sprocket, & bearings*


sale pending


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

i have an old REAL schwinn 20" frame with a 3wheel set up welded to it..250obo local pick up only


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

16" schwinn seat! 


























Paypal only !!
Never used its new,,130 shipped
[/quote]


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

16" schwinn frame with chainguard fresh paint,fame has never touch nothing also new.kandy paint rainbow flake..for the frame throw offers not taking less than 250...frame matches the seat..sorry for pics if u need pics lmk...



















Also have this chrome,pinstripe schwinn light! 60 shipped.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

All I have left is this.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

And this off a 16in 
Chrome/gold


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 16 2011, 06:37 AM~19610607
> *And this off a 16in
> Chrome/gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Jan 16 2011, 09:53 AM~19610778
> *how much?
> *


15shipped


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 16 2011, 08:25 AM~19610599
> *All I have left is this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that rack for a trike? how much for everything minus the steering wheel and sissy bar.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 16 2011, 11:11 AM~19611072
> *is that rack for a trike? how much for everything minus the steering wheel and sissy bar.
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Just found this 16in sissybar with clamps









Kickstand









Brand new grips


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 16 2011, 12:43 AM~19609859
> *how much for da frame???
> *


isnt that the last thing you need? :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 16 2011, 11:31 AM~19611495
> *isnt that the last thing you need?  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: nutting wrong wit having 6 16in frames :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 16 2011, 11:39 AM~19611540
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  nutting wrong wit having 6 16in frames  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: yeah i guess not. im pretty sure i would to if i had the room for it. :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 16 2011, 11:41 AM~19611551
> *:roflmao:  yeah i guess not. im pretty sure i would to if i had the room for it.  :happysad:
> *


actually 7 since i bought that frame lastnight. :happysad:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 16 2011, 06:25 AM~19610599
> *All I have left is this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How mch on the steering wheel shipped to so cal


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 16 2011, 02:28 PM~19612135
> *How mch on the steering wheel shipped to so cal
> *


45 shipped and can ship first thing Monday morning :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 16 2011, 11:28 AM~19612135
> *How mch on the steering wheel shipped to so cal
> *


How much for the trike kit? What's size?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 16 2011, 11:52 AM~19612264
> *45 shipped and can ship first thing Monday morning :biggrin:
> *


How much for the trike kit? What size??


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 16 2011, 07:59 PM~19613923
> *How much for the trike kit? What's size?
> *


It's just the rack no axle 20in brand new never used 65 shipped


----------



## kajumbo

everything must go SHOW CHROME MAKE OFFERS OR TRADE FOR 12" parts handle bars spring forks & custom suff





















]


----------



## kajumbo




----------



## cone_weezy

i have a mini pump for sale no use for it ..... and a air cylinders , and a lowrider crown & steering tube with pro hopper bracket .... make offers..... ** this is not a kit** i just posted all the stuff togther i hope i didnt confuse anyone lol


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 16 2011, 10:34 PM~19616570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a mini pump for sale no use for it ..... and a air cylinders , and a lowrider crown & steering tube  with pro hopper bracket .... make offers
> *


 how much u want?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 16 2011, 10:39 PM~19616620
> *how much u want?
> *


shoot me a price ? and what parts?


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 16 2011, 10:41 PM~19616642
> *shoot me a price ? and what parts?
> *


the hole thing and idk im just asking cuz my friends wants a set up like that


----------



## Sr.Castro




----------



## Low-Life09

ANYBODY SELLING ANY TYPE OF SQUARE TWISTED STEERING WHEEL??? IF SO HIT ME UP WITH SOME PICS AND PRICE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2011, 09:26 PM~19608748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!!


----------



## TonyO

Still got a set of these left $80 plus shipping


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Got this 20in green seat


----------



## Low-Life09

*I GOT PAYPAL* *OK HERES MY LIST OF STUFF WITH PRICES (INCLUDING SHIPPING) I STILL HAVE FORSALE... IF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME BEFORE OR YOU WANT TO BUY MORE THEN ONE THING, PM ME AND I WILL GIVE YOU A BETTER DEAL!!! :biggrin: 

**THIS IS WHAT I HAVE LEFT, IF THE PART ISNT LISTED THEN ITS SOLD!!!** * :biggrin: 

TWISTED CHROME FRAME 20" $65.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM RADICAL FRAME 20" $50.00 SHIPPED

GOLD LUCKY 7 SPROCKET $11.00 SHIPPED

CHROME FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES

GOLD RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED

GOLD/CHROME RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM FORK BARS (DECORATIVE AND SQUARE TWISTED) $25.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL $30.00 SHIPPED

REG CHROME SOLID CRANK AND SPROCKET $15.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM SISSYBAR (SQUARE TWISTED,BIRDCAGE,SPEARS) 35.00 SHIPPED

LONG SISSYBAR WITH BACK CUSHION $25.00 SHIPPED

OG SCHWINN FORK,CRANK,SPROCKET,RIMS PM ME


----------



## Sr.Castro

sale didnt happen back up for grabs will trade for a new ps3 with 2 controlers and a new xbox with 2 controlers both with cod back ops so that coms out to like 6 or 7 hunders buck thats what my lil 1 wants so if u have that hit me up comes with turntable 








also comes with 

















ttt
bump


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 17 2011, 08:11 PM~19624435
> *I GOT PAYPAL OK HERES MY LIST OF STUFF WITH PRICES (INCLUDING SHIPPING) I STILL HAVE FORSALE... IF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME BEFORE OR YOU WANT TO BUY MORE THEN ONE THING, PM ME AND I WILL GIVE YOU A BETTER DEAL!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> **THIS IS WHAT I HAVE LEFT, IF THE PART ISNT LISTED THEN ITS SOLD!!!**  :biggrin:
> 
> TWISTED CHROME FRAME 20" $65.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM RADICAL FRAME 20" $50.00 SHIPPED
> 
> GOLD LUCKY 7 SPROCKET $11.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CHROME FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES
> 
> GOLD RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED
> 
> GOLD/CHROME RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM FORK BARS (DECORATIVE AND SQUARE TWISTED) $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL $30.00 SHIPPED
> 
> REG CHROME SOLID CRANK AND SPROCKET $15.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM SISSYBAR (SQUARE TWISTED,BIRDCAGE,SPEARS) 35.00 SHIPPED
> 
> LONG SISSYBAR WITH BACK CUSHION $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> OG SCHWINN FORK,CRANK,SPROCKET,RIMS PM ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 17 2011, 09:00 PM~19625080
> *sale didnt happen back up for grabs will trade for a new ps3 with 2 controlers and a new xbox with 2 controlers both with cod back ops so that coms out to like 6 or 7 hunders buck thats what my lil 1 wants so if u have that hit me up comes with turntable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also comes with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> bump
> *


pm sent


----------



## Clown Confusion

12'' Schwinn tiger for sale $200 if u got any ''?'' pm El Socio
comes whit all the parts even new rims


----------



## furby714

for sale- 26nch chrome frame bent springer fork twistrd suport.bars.for the forks size 20 & 26


----------



## furby714

For sale best offer







powder coated black everytng original except fenders and if the price is rite i got extra set of original pedals


----------



## 95rangeron14z

This is what I have left. 
Custom handle bars (needs to be replated)











Kick stand (needs plating)









Birdcage seat post









Chrome twisted sissybar









Gold twisted sissybar









Brand new trike kit (no axle)









Black 20in seat









Grean 20in seat









16in bent sissybar with clamps









New grips









Kickstand









And still have my 20in Schwinn Pea Picker


----------



## furby714

And still have my 20in Schwinn Pea Picker








[/quote]
How much 100 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> And still have my 20in Schwinn Pea Picker


How much 100 :biggrin: :cheesy: 
[/quote]

Not a cheap walmart bike, will let it go for 325 shipped


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Also have this gold spare with tire.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 18 2011, 08:58 PM~19634829
> *Also have this gold spare with tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much?? pm me


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 17 2011, 11:00 PM~19625080
> *sale didnt happen back up for grabs will trade for a new ps3 with 2 controlers and a new xbox with 2 controlers both with cod back ops so that coms out to like 6 or 7 hunders buck thats what my lil 1 wants so if u have that hit me up comes with turntable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also comes with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> bump
> *


If I had the cash, I'd rather just give you the 600 and have one of my relatives pick it up when the next time they go to Lamesa.


----------



## EL SOCIO

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 18 2011, 04:08 PM~19631950
> *12'' Schwinn tiger for sale $200 if u got any ''?'' pm El Socio
> comes whit all the parts even new rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 18 2011, 10:58 PM~19634829
> *Also have this gold spare with tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DEAL PENDING


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 17 2011, 10:11 PM~19624435
> *I GOT PAYPAL OK HERES MY LIST OF STUFF WITH PRICES (INCLUDING SHIPPING) I STILL HAVE FORSALE... IF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME BEFORE OR YOU WANT TO BUY MORE THEN ONE THING, PM ME AND I WILL GIVE YOU A BETTER DEAL!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> **THIS IS WHAT I HAVE LEFT, IF THE PART ISNT LISTED THEN ITS SOLD!!!**  :biggrin:
> 
> TWISTED CHROME FRAME 20" $65.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM RADICAL FRAME 20" $50.00 SHIPPED
> 
> GOLD LUCKY 7 SPROCKET $11.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CHROME FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES
> 
> GOLD RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED
> 
> GOLD/CHROME RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM FORK BARS (DECORATIVE AND SQUARE TWISTED) $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL $30.00 SHIPPED
> 
> REG CHROME SOLID CRANK AND SPROCKET $15.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM SISSYBAR (SQUARE TWISTED,BIRDCAGE,SPEARS) 35.00 SHIPPED
> 
> LONG SISSYBAR WITH BACK CUSHION $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> OG SCHWINN FORK,CRANK,SPROCKET,RIMS PM ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL PM'S ANSWERED :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Had a deal pending but guy never got back to me so i still have this custom fork (needs plating) already boxed ready to ship.


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame wit chainguard 90 shipped obo


----------



## elspock84

1967 schwinn midget 16" 90 shipped as is or i can flake it out in whatever color i have in stock for 130 shipped. no trades on this i need the money. :happysad: 


















flake from the detonater









hok blue and red


----------



## elspock84

got these 16" wheels 60 shipped obo no trades.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 04:49 PM~19641616
> *got these 16" wheels 60 shipped obo no trades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice rims, if you are ever open to trades I would be interested in trading a frame for them. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

plus the stock parts and new sparkle purple grips best offer takes it
sorry dont have chain guard


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 05:49 PM~19641616
> *got these 16" wheels 60 shipped obo no trades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SOLD!!!*


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 10:02 PM~19644862
> *SOLD!!!
> *


  :uh: lmao


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 19 2011, 11:05 PM~19644895
> *  :uh: lmao
> *


what happened lesstime?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 19 2011, 10:13 PM~19644991
> *what happened lesstime?
> *


 :dunno: :nosad: how you been


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 19 2011, 11:14 PM~19645024
> *:dunno:  :nosad:  how you been
> *


i thought those were yours?


----------



## lesstime

my sone has a set that looked just like them then i got a set from a yard sale then them are all painted to match t4;s pixie then i got a schwinn and that was traded to james for something lol


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 19 2011, 11:33 PM~19645281
> *my sone has a set that looked just like them then i got a set from a yard sale then them are all painted to match t4;s pixie then i got a schwinn and that was traded to james for something lol
> *


oh yeah, yours have the green flake dont they, i forgot about that.


----------



## lesstime

yep


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 18 2011, 08:15 PM~19634322
> *For sale  best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powder coated black everytng original except fenders  and if the price is rite i got extra set of original pedals
> *


Any trades lookn for 16 inch gold parts or 26 inch parts pm mi if u have ne trades :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 19 2011, 11:44 PM~19645452
> *yep
> *


those bitches look bad


----------



## fusion1320

26" 144 spoke wheels for sale with tires 100 bucks plus shipping email [email protected] for pics


----------



## Sr.Castro

sale didnt happen back up for grabs will trade for a new ps3 with 2 controlers and a new xbox with 2 controlers both with cod back ops so that coms out to like 6 or 7 hunders buck thats what my lil 1 wants so if u have that hit me up comes with turntable 








also comes with 

















ttt
bump


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 20 2011, 09:17 AM~19647557
> *sale didnt happen back up for grabs will trade for a new ps3 with 2 controlers and a new xbox with 2 controlers both with cod back ops so that coms out to like 6 or 7 hunders buck thats what my lil 1 wants so if u have that hit me up comes with turntable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also comes with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> bump
> *


you want way too much for that chipped up bike. :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 20 2011, 09:48 AM~19648003
> *you want way too much for that chipped up bike.  :uh:
> *


cocksucker :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 20 2011, 08:48 AM~19648003
> *you want way too much for that chipped up bike.  :uh:
> *


chipped dont know what u talkin about cuz the paint job is n grate condition buddy


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 19 2011, 07:30 PM~19643788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How Much for everything pictured besides the mirrors?


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 09:02 PM~19644862
> *SOLD!!!
> *


Qvole Spock!


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ineed uh tripple twisted crown n 4 tripple support bars


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 20 2011, 01:13 PM~19649715
> *Qvole Spock!
> *


qvo putito!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jan 16 2011, 09:25 PM~19616485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL GOT EVERYTHING HERE MAKE OFFERS


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 19 2011, 08:30 PM~19643788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus the stock parts  and new sparkle purple grips best offer takes it
> sorry dont have chain guard
> *


dont be scared to make offers i dont bit


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 20 2011, 02:52 PM~19651578
> *dont be scared to make offers i dont bit
> *


 :roflmao: Spock Does! LOL


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 20 2011, 05:20 PM~19651779
> *:roflmao: Spock Does! LOL
> *


because u said u liked it fucker


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

JUST THE FRAME FOR SALE 40+SHIPPING OR MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## JAMES843

make offer


----------



## Sr.Castro

also comes with 

















ttt


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Any CHROMED Schwinn handlebars out there for sale?  

LMK thanks


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

How much for everything ? pm me thanks 


> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 14 2011, 10:49 PM~19601889
> *Here's what I still have available..
> 
> Bird cage seat post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple twisted chaingaurd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold twisted kickstand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All gold flat twisted fork with down crown and chrome spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold flat twisted handlebars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome flat twisted Handlebars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two flat twisted sissybars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome flat twisted sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two twisted chrome steering wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom handlebars (need rechroming)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom kickstand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat twisted gold pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Still have the black seat, and brand new trike kit with no axle. And the half contental kit that's gold.
> *


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame wit chainguard 90 shipped obo


----------



## elspock84

1967 schwinn midget 16" 90 shipped as is or i can flake it out in whatever color i have in stock for 130 shipped. no trades on this i need the money. :happysad: 


















flake from the detonater









hok blue and red


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 20 2011, 05:59 PM~19652660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer
> *


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 01:50 PM~19660653
> *1975 schwinn jr frame wit chainguard 90 shipped obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it a 20in :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*MAKE AN OFFER*


----------



## JAMES843

12" rims painted will need to be repainted chrome spokes and hubs make offer 












and i have a schwinn chain guard mack offer


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 21 2011, 06:49 PM~19662382
> *is it a 20in  :happysad:
> *


Yes 20 jr frame


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/dfev7.jpg[/IM
give me n offer


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

engraved batman sprocket make offer


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Jan 21 2011, 10:41 PM~19664184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give me n offer
> *


Fixed


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 21 2011, 07:51 PM~19662402
> *MAKE AN OFFER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Also have this shit for sale:


1 pair of 20inch whitewalls










SOLD, SOLD, SOLD
1 pair or 20inch chrome fender braces with hardware to mount included



rear 20inch chrome fender, comes with fender brace and hardware included. **this fender only has the holes for the one brace that's pictured. It does not take two braces like most of the china ones. I had it on 'SweetheartS'


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 21 2011, 10:10 PM~19664474
> *Also have this shit for sale:
> 1 pair of 20inch whitewalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 pair or 20inch chrome fender braces with hardware to mount included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear 20inch chrome fender, comes with fender brace and hardware included. **this fender only has the holes for the one brace that's pictured. It does not take two braces like most of the china ones. I had it on 'SweetheartS'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1 pair or 20inch chrome fender braces with hardware how much


----------



## Bigjxloc

got this Schwinn 12" trike kit. Got everything for it except the wheels.




































*Trade for other Schwinn Stuff or 55$ Shipped*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 22 2011, 12:19 AM~19664561
> *1 pair or 20inch chrome fender braces with hardware  how much
> *


IDK hows 10 bucks shipped sound?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 21 2011, 10:37 PM~19664702
> *IDK hows 10 bucks shipped sound?
> *



yea can i cend the $ 
pm me


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 22 2011, 01:06 AM~19664886
> *yea can i cend the $
> pm me
> *


pm sent 








Fender Braces are sold everything else still available


----------



## rc4life

I have lil tiger for sale, the one training wheel is cracked and the rear fender has dents in it.. Pleas PM for any more details...$130 shipped

















Heres my feedback
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7619&hl=rc4life


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 21 2011, 11:47 PM~19665100
> *I have  lil tiger for sale, the one training wheel is cracked and the rear fender has dents in it.. Pleas PM for any more details...$130 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my feedback
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7619&hl=rc4life
> *


Wait a min.... looks like a TonyO lil tiger :scrutinize:


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 21 2011, 11:51 PM~19665118
> *Wait a min.... looks like a TonyO lil tiger :scrutinize:
> *


bwhahahahahahah.....SHHHHHHHHHH it is...Couldnt find the right color so im selling it... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 21 2011, 11:53 PM~19665130
> *bwhahahahahahah.....SHHHHHHHHHH it is...Couldnt find the right color so im selling it... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just wanted every one to know,,,,i was joking


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 20 2011, 05:59 PM~19652660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer
> *



60 shipped


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 21 2011, 11:47 PM~19665100
> *I have  lil tiger for sale, the one training wheel is cracked and the rear fender has dents in it.. Pleas PM for any more details...$130 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my feedback
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7619&hl=rc4life
> *


how much for seat + sissy bar?


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Jan 22 2011, 01:01 AM~19665369
> *how much for seat + sissy bar?
> *


$130 shipped and Ill throw in the rest of the parts for free.


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking for a 16" rim for a continentil kit


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 22 2011, 11:13 AM~19666356
> *i am looking for a 16" rim for a continentil kit
> *


I still have a gold one. Pm me


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

make offer


----------



## Sr.Castro

also comes with


----------



## SIK_9D1

How Much shipped to Cali? :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 21 2011, 09:10 PM~19664474
> *Also have this shit for sale:
> 1 pair of 20inch whitewalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 23 2011, 01:53 AM~19671616
> *How Much shipped to Cali?  :biggrin:
> *


did you want the rear fender and the tires or just the tires?????


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 22 2011, 11:11 PM~19671711
> *did you want the rear fender and the tires or just the tires?????
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

i have a bunch of misc. lowrider bike parts...i have a origional bare schwinn frame but its welded to a 3 wheel conversion...i have a girl frame already bondo front and back painted...boys lowrider bike with an origional schwinn frame never welded on. i used to build bikes when i was a kid...hit me up i might have ur part


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Jan 23 2011, 01:22 AM~19672065
> *i have a bunch of misc. lowrider bike parts...i have a origional bare schwinn frame but its welded to a 3 wheel conversion...i have a girl frame already bondo front and back painted...boys lowrider bike with an origional schwinn frame never welded on. i used to build bikes when i was a kid...hit me up i might have ur part
> *


pix homie


----------



## Sr.Castro

also comes with


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

make offers


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

make legit offer on night crawler


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

all og and rideable


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 23 2011, 11:48 AM~19673481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make legit offer on night crawler
> *


500


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 23 2011, 10:48 AM~19673481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make legit offer on night crawler
> *


Pm me on the engraved fenders.,??????????


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Jan 23 2011, 02:22 AM~19672065
> *i have a bunch of misc. lowrider bike parts...i have a origional bare schwinn frame but its welded to a 3 wheel conversion...i have a girl frame already bondo front and back painted...boys lowrider bike with an origional schwinn frame never welded on. i used to build bikes when i was a kid...hit me up i might have ur part
> *


How much you looking for the original schwinn frame that hasnt been welded on?
Im interested
Thanks,


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 23 2011, 11:48 AM~19673481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make legit offer on night crawler
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 23 2011, 10:48 AM~19673481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make legit offer on night crawler
> *


 sale me that twisted turn table bar that u had for night crawler :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

What I still have for sale..

16in sissybar









Green 20in seat









Black 20in seat









Brand new trike kit(no axle)









Gold twisted sissybar









Chrome twisted sissybar









Birdcage seat post









Birdacage Kickstand (needs to be replated)









Custom birdcage/wings forks and matching crown(needs to be replated)









Custom birdcage/spear handle bars (needs to be replated)


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 23 2011, 10:49 AM~19673489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all og and rideable
> *


What year ??? n how much ???


----------



## modelcarbuilder

for sale ...550$ OBO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 23 2011, 10:26 PM~19679356
> *What year ??? n how much ???
> *


dont know year and $75


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 24 2011, 01:00 AM~19675382
> *sale me that twisted turn table bar that u had for night crawler :biggrin:
> *


Not for sale, that belong's to Wyatt's Revenge :nono:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 22 2011, 09:53 AM~19665130
> *bwhahahahahahah.....SHHHHHHHHHH it is...Couldnt find the right color so im selling it... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :buttkick: :guns: :twak: :nono:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Jan 23 2011, 12:44 AM~19667999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer
> *


Do they spin? :scrutinize:


----------



## strokedoutss

wtb parts for a 12" wheels chrome fenders anyone have any for sale looking for wheels with a lot of spokes and the white walls as well


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Jan 24 2011, 08:51 AM~19681263
> *wtb parts for a 12" wheels chrome fenders anyone have any for sale looking for wheels with a lot of spokes and the white walls as well
> *



i have a set or painted 12" rims will need to be repainted the spoks and huds are chrome 25 + shipping


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2011, 07:51 AM~19680962
> *Do they spin? :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: u got to be blind lol .. dont make me slap u in vegas this yr lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 24 2011, 07:07 PM~19681382
> *:uh:  u got to be blind lol .. dont make me slap u in vegas this yr lol
> *


I'm gonna send my remote controlled flying pedals at yo head :burn:

:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

just the frame no crank or chain guard or forks 25+shipping frame is June of 1979.


----------



## strokedoutss

looking to see where i can get a spring action for a 12"


----------



## Sr.Castro

TTT








also comes with


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 24 2011, 09:56 PM~19682624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM Sent for these


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Jan 21 2011, 10:35 PM~19664681
> *got this Schwinn 12" trike kit. Got everything for it except the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade for other Schwinn Stuff or 55$ Shipped
> *


still up for grabs


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2011, 08:51 AM~19680962
> *Do they spin? :scrutinize:
> *


No


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 24 2011, 09:07 AM~19681382
> *:uh:  u got to be blind lol .. dont make me slap u in vegas this yr lol
> *


you wont do it. you dont even talk :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 24 2011, 02:21 PM~19683790
> *you wont do it. you dont even talk  :biggrin:
> *


bet, if i did he would cry to you lol... , no need to talk just action :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2011, 12:00 PM~19682650
> *PM Sent for these
> *


----------



## JAMES843

15+ SHIPPING PM ME THAY ARE 4 A LIL TIGER


----------



## modelcarbuilder

for sale ...550$ OBO


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 24 2011, 04:31 PM~19684954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15+ SHIPPING  PM ME THAY ARE 4 A LIL TIGER
> *


 :wow: sold


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 24 2011, 03:43 PM~19684554
> *bet, if i did he would cry to you lol... , no need to talk just action  :biggrin:
> *


what action? haha :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 04:47 AM~19686334
> *what action?  haha :0
> *


The last time he got any action was when his finger poked through the toilet paper. :roflmao: 

:biggrin: j/k


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2011, 08:13 PM~19687393
> *The last time he got any action was when his finger poked through the toilet paper. :roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin: j/k
> *


that the gayest thing i ever heard coming from your virginity ass :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 25 2011, 06:31 AM~19687628
> *that the gayest thing i ever heard coming from your virginity ass  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2011, 08:13 PM~19687393
> *The last time he got any action was when his finger poked through the toilet paper. :roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :uh: :0 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Who


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2011, 08:13 PM~19687393
> *The last time he got any action was when his finger poked through the toilet paper. :roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :uh: who wrote that for you?.. you don't talk like that hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking for 2 of these sissy bar clamps if you have some you will sale hit me up thanks


----------



## Sr.Castro

TTT








also comes with 

















bump


----------



## Low-Life09

*I GOT PAYPAL* *OK HERES MY LIST OF STUFF WITH PRICES (INCLUDING SHIPPING) I STILL HAVE FORSALE... IF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME BEFORE OR YOU WANT TO BUY MORE THEN ONE THING, PM ME AND I WILL GIVE YOU A BETTER DEAL!!! :biggrin: 

**THIS IS WHAT I HAVE LEFT, IF THE PART ISNT LISTED THEN ITS SOLD!!!** * :biggrin: 

TWISTED CHROME FRAME 20" $65.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM RADICAL FRAME 20" $50.00 SHIPPED

GOLD LUCKY 7 SPROCKET $11.00 SHIPPED

CHROME FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES

GOLD RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED

GOLD/CHROME RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM FORK BARS (DECORATIVE AND SQUARE TWISTED) $25.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL $30.00 SHIPPED

REG CHROME SOLID CRANK AND SPROCKET $15.00 SHIPPED

CUSTOM SISSYBAR (SQUARE TWISTED,BIRDCAGE,SPEARS) 35.00 SHIPPED

LONG SISSYBAR WITH BACK CUSHION $25.00 SHIPPED

OG SCHWINN FORK,CRANK,SPROCKET,RIMS PM ME


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 24 2011, 09:42 AM~19681629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just the frame no crank or chain guard or forks 25+shipping frame is June of 1979.
> *



will do $40 shipped 

just the frame no crank or chain guard or forks


----------



## Bigjxloc

Got a Pixie frame for sale. 
Fresh painted a Fine silver metallic with some blue pearl laid in. Camera cant really capture the blue but you can see it when your holding it. 
90$ Shipped


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Jan 25 2011, 09:54 PM~19699119
> *Got a Pixie frame for sale.
> Fresh painted a Fine silver metallic with some blue pearl laid in. Camera cant really capture the blue but you can see it when your holding it.
> 90$ Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 25 2011, 08:06 AM~19691599
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also comes with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump
> *


WILL PART OUT


----------



## strokedoutss

lil 10" red radio flyer all there in good condition for sale


----------



## elspock84

both hok flakes are the micro and both are at about 65% full. the daddy roth green is .15 regular size. about 2oz of it. the lime squeezer is .08 and its also about 2oz. 

85 shipped for everything. obo


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lookin for twisted crank, twisted mirrors,twisted chain guard and a 16 rim


----------



## schwinn1966

$45 shipped


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## 95rangeron14z

Got this custom sprocket.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Still got these parts...
























































and this (no Display) for sale or trade


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 27 2011, 08:08 AM~19711529
> *Still got these parts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this (no Display) for sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much 4 the sissy bar chrome 1 ?


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 27 2011, 10:15 AM~19711577
> *how much 4 the sissy bar chrome 1 ?
> *


PM sent


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 27 2011, 10:08 AM~19711529
> *Still got these parts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this (no Display) for sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chrome sissybar is SOLD


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*lookin for ,twisted chain guard and a 16 rim*


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Got this brand new trike it and a nice axle that just needs cleaning
Must go together unless you want just the kit I have an extra one.


----------



## caprice75classic

> Still got these parts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much shipped to 93010?


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> Still got these parts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much shipped to 93010?
> 
> 
> 
> pm Sent
Click to expand...


----------



## wet-n-wild

THE LAST OF THE BIKE STUFF I NEED TO GET RID OF, THIS IS SOME BIKE STUFF I HAVE JUST LAYING AROUND THE GARAGE THAT IS JUST TAKING UP SPACE. DISPLAY LIGHT(4 OF THEM) CHROME FORKS, SEAT PAN, SPEEDOMETER, SISSY BARS, CRANKS, CUSTOM CHAIN GUARD, GRIPS, AND A SCHWINN HEAD BADGE. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE SEND ME AN EMAIL


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 27 2011, 03:25 PM~19714495
> *pm Sent
> *


consider them sold


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 27 2011, 03:33 PM~19714585
> *THE LAST OF THE BIKE STUFF I NEED TO GET RID OF, THIS IS SOME BIKE STUFF I HAVE JUST LAYING AROUND THE GARAGE THAT IS JUST TAKING UP SPACE. DISPLAY LIGHT(4 OF THEM) CHROME FORKS, SEAT PAN, SPEEDOMETER, SISSY BARS, CRANKS, CUSTOM CHAIN GUARD, GRIPS, AND A SCHWINN HEAD BADGE. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE SEND ME AN EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the seat pan? shipped to 93010


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 27 2011, 02:55 PM~19714215
> *Got this brand new trike it and a nice axle that just needs cleaning
> Must go together unless you want just the kit I have an extra one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size is this for? and whats the ticket?


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jan 27 2011, 03:19 PM~19714938
> *how much for the seat pan? shipped to 93010
> *


 $15 SHIPPED


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 27 2011, 05:54 PM~19715211
> *what size is this for? and whats the ticket?
> *


Pm sent.


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*$100.00 OB0.. I HAVE 4 FENDERBRACES. *


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 27 2011, 01:33 PM~19714585
> *THE LAST OF THE BIKE STUFF I NEED TO GET RID OF, THIS IS SOME BIKE STUFF I HAVE JUST LAYING AROUND THE GARAGE THAT IS JUST TAKING UP SPACE. DISPLAY LIGHT(4 OF THEM) CHROME FORKS, SEAT PAN, SPEEDOMETER, SISSY BARS, CRANKS, CUSTOM CHAIN GUARD, GRIPS, AND A SCHWINN HEAD BADGE. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE SEND ME AN EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the speedometer?


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 27 2011, 06:31 PM~19716422
> *how much for the speedometer?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## big al 909

I'm building a 20" girls street bike. Looking for everything but the frame. Regular stuff, no twist, good chrome. Let me know what you got. Need the chain guard not to be chrome. Pm me. Looking for a package deal. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 27 2011, 01:55 PM~19714215
> *Got this brand new trike it and a nice axle that just needs cleaning
> Must go together unless you want just the kit I have an extra one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 25 2011, 08:06 AM~19691599
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also comes with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump
> *


turntable and mirrows r sold


----------



## lesstime

STILL HAVE 20'' FENDERS AND TIRES ,ONE SET OF 16INCH FENDERS AND TIRES AND ONE SET OF 12INCH TIRES 


ALSO CAN ORDER MANY OTHER PARTS


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 27 2011, 02:33 PM~19714585
> *THE LAST OF THE BIKE STUFF I NEED TO GET RID OF, THIS IS SOME BIKE STUFF I HAVE JUST LAYING AROUND THE GARAGE THAT IS JUST TAKING UP SPACE. DISPLAY LIGHT(4 OF THEM) CHROME FORKS, SEAT PAN, SPEEDOMETER, SISSY BARS, CRANKS, CUSTOM CHAIN GUARD, GRIPS, AND A SCHWINN HEAD BADGE. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE SEND ME AN EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOTH SETS OF FORKS ARE SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 27 2011, 09:18 PM~19716834
> *turntable and mirrows r sold
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 27 2011, 02:33 PM~19714585
> *THE LAST OF THE BIKE STUFF I NEED TO GET RID OF, THIS IS SOME BIKE STUFF I HAVE JUST LAYING AROUND THE GARAGE THAT IS JUST TAKING UP SPACE. DISPLAY LIGHT(4 OF THEM) CHROME FORKS, SEAT PAN, SPEEDOMETER, SISSY BARS, CRANKS, CUSTOM CHAIN GUARD, GRIPS, AND A SCHWINN HEAD BADGE. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE SEND ME AN EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEAT PAN IS PENDING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 27 2011, 02:33 PM~19714585
> *THE LAST OF THE BIKE STUFF I NEED TO GET RID OF, THIS IS SOME BIKE STUFF I HAVE JUST LAYING AROUND THE GARAGE THAT IS JUST TAKING UP SPACE. DISPLAY LIGHT(4 OF THEM) CHROME FORKS, SEAT PAN, SPEEDOMETER, SISSY BARS, CRANKS, CUSTOM CHAIN GUARD, GRIPS, AND A SCHWINN HEAD BADGE. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE SEND ME AN EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR ALL 4 DISPLAY LIGHTS.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2011, 05:41 PM~19715983
> *$100.00 OB0.. I HAVE 4 FENDERBRACES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


16" or 20"?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 27 2011, 08:33 PM~19717657
> *16" or 20"?
> *


20INCH


----------



## TonyO

NEW INVENTORY! These parts raw are priced as follows:

$100 Forks
$90 Sissybars
$40 Sprockets

I plan to get these all chromed and maybe one set chromed and engraved of the forks and sissybars but once I do the prices go up so if you want any of these parts raw let me know. Yes I know sprocket 4 and 5 are the same, the same file got cut for that design for some reason.


----------



## Sr.Castro

TTT








also comes with 










turntable and mirrows r sold
make me some offers on all parts lets make a deal


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2011, 08:23 PM~19717539
> *HOW MUCH FOR ALL 4 DISPLAY LIGHTS.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 27 2011, 01:33 PM~19714585
> *THE LAST OF THE BIKE STUFF I NEED TO GET RID OF, THIS IS SOME BIKE STUFF I HAVE JUST LAYING AROUND THE GARAGE THAT IS JUST TAKING UP SPACE. DISPLAY LIGHT(4 OF THEM) CHROME FORKS, SEAT PAN, SPEEDOMETER, SISSY BARS, CRANKS, CUSTOM CHAIN GUARD, GRIPS, AND A SCHWINN HEAD BADGE. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE SEND ME AN EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the headbadge so you cam paint it for Riddler so I can use the chrome one on another project


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 26 2011, 11:59 PM~19708779
> *$45 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


30?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 27 2011, 02:33 PM~19714585
> *THE LAST OF THE BIKE STUFF I NEED TO GET RID OF, THIS IS SOME BIKE STUFF I HAVE JUST LAYING AROUND THE GARAGE THAT IS JUST TAKING UP SPACE. DISPLAY LIGHT(4 OF THEM) CHROME FORKS, SEAT PAN, SPEEDOMETER, SISSY BARS, CRANKS, CUSTOM CHAIN GUARD, GRIPS, AND A SCHWINN HEAD BADGE. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE SEND ME AN EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are the lights sold?


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 08:46 AM~19721479
> *are the lights sold?
> *


No they are still available


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 28 2011, 09:02 AM~19721585
> *No they are still available
> *


how much shipped to ga 30116?


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 09:20 AM~19721706
> *how much shipped to ga 30116?
> *


PM sent


----------



## lesstime

willing to sell by each for right price


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 01:19 PM~19722454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willing to sell by each for right price
> *


That would be very nice to see simple with all straight parts, but all gold. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*$100.00 OB0.. I HAVE 4 FENDERBRACES. *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 11:19 AM~19722454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willing to sell by each for right price
> *


 I LIKE IT ITS NICE..


----------



## Sr.Castro

TTT

















bump
make me offers will part out


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Also have this shit for sale:
1 pair of 20inch whitewalls









rear 20inch chrome fender, comes with fender brace and hardware included. **this fender only has the holes for the one brace that's pictured. It does not take two braces like most of the china ones. I had it on 'SweetheartS'


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*MAKE AN OFFER*


----------



## Neighborhoodz

Sr.Castro PM'd you!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 28 2011, 06:00 PM~19725129
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump
> make me offers will part out
> *


turntable mirrows and light r sold sold sold 
make me some over on anything els


----------



## 96tein

lookin to find a machined t-post, handle bars/sissy bars (faced), an a mini headlight (for smaller bike not 20")... i know im the nu~b but i can use the help... thanks in advance.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Jan 29 2011, 03:18 AM~19728630
> *lookin to find a machined t-post, handle bars/sissy bars (faced), an a mini headlight (for smaller bike not 20")... i know im the nu~b but i can use the help... thanks in advance.
> *


i dont think your going to find a used t-post, there still making there way into the game...i think, im not 100% though. the only person that i know thats doin'em right now is TonyO out of TNT metal works. he can make your handle bars and sissy bars too.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=307283&st=7240


----------



## Sr.Castro

TTT








bump
make me offers will part out


----------



## 96tein

ok sweet ill have to contact him, good lookin g... i hear he is the man to talk to about o.g. parts as well, got quit a few things for 16"pixie i might need (the convertable bar/chain gaurd/decals?) anyways thanks again.


----------



## lesstime

make offer/\








still have one set 20inch tires and fenders
one set of 16inch tires,16inch fenders, and one set 12.5 inch tires


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 27 2011, 02:33 PM~19714585
> *THE LAST OF THE BIKE STUFF I NEED TO GET RID OF, THIS IS SOME BIKE STUFF I HAVE JUST LAYING AROUND THE GARAGE THAT IS JUST TAKING UP SPACE. DISPLAY LIGHT(4 OF THEM) CHROME FORKS, SEAT PAN, SPEEDOMETER, SISSY BARS, CRANKS, CUSTOM CHAIN GUARD, GRIPS, AND A SCHWINN HEAD BADGE. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE SEND ME AN EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Come on guys, I still have stuff I need to get rid of. Make me some offers. I really wanna get rid of this stuff.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 29 2011, 10:23 AM~19729831
> *Come on guys, I still have stuff I need to get rid of. Make me some offers. I really wanna get rid of this stuff.
> *


how much on the speedometer and badge


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 29 2011, 10:47 AM~19729919
> *how much on the speedometer and badge
> *


Speedo $20, badge $10 plus shipping if needed. Thanks


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 27 2011, 02:33 PM~19714585
> *THE LAST OF THE BIKE STUFF I NEED TO GET RID OF, THIS IS SOME BIKE STUFF I HAVE JUST LAYING AROUND THE GARAGE THAT IS JUST TAKING UP SPACE. DISPLAY LIGHT(4 OF THEM) CHROME FORKS, SEAT PAN, SPEEDOMETER, SISSY BARS, CRANKS, CUSTOM CHAIN GUARD, GRIPS, AND A SCHWINN HEAD BADGE. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE SEND ME AN EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Speedo and head badge are sold!!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Jan 29 2011, 10:01 AM~19729432
> *ok sweet ill have to contact him, good lookin g...  i hear he is the man to talk to about o.g. parts as well, got quit a few things for 16"pixie i might need (the convertable bar/chain gaurd/decals?) anyways thanks again.
> *


oh if you want OG parts hit up Schwinn1966 hes got everything you can imagine and then more

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=26734


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 24 2011, 06:26 PM~19686089
> *for sale ...550$ OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold for 450 ..to an old man


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 29 2011, 05:02 PM~19731374
> *sold for 450 ..to an old man
> *


*Good, now there won't be anymore topics about it!* :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 29 2011, 05:50 PM~19731911
> *Good, now there won't be anymore topics about it!  :uh:
> *


X200000000000000


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 29 2011, 04:50 PM~19731911
> *Good, now there won't be anymore topics about it!  :uh:
> *


is there anyway to delete or combine alot of these topic. i mean one person has 200000000 topics for one part.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 29 2011, 06:54 PM~19731936
> *is there anyway to delete or combine alot of these topic. i mean one person has 200000000 topics for one part.
> *


*I've already deleted his other 7 topics about this bike*


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 29 2011, 04:50 PM~19731911
> *Good, now there won't be anymore topics about it!  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 29 2011, 07:29 PM~19732935
> *I've already deleted his other 7 topics about this bike
> *


----------



## elspock84

1979 pixie black base, a shit load of gold flake from sparkle efx, and some caribean blue candy. 
100 shipped

PICTURES DO THIS PAINT COLOR NO JUSTICE AT ALL. ill take more pics in da sun as soon as there is some.


----------



## modelcarbuilder

this made my day dood...seriosly this is the funniest thing that has ever happend to me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green. 

150 SHIPPED

PICS DONT GIVE THIS COLOR NO JUSTICE!


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green. 

150 SHIPPED

PICS DONT GIVE THIS COLOR NO JUSTICE!


----------



## elspock84

1979 pixie black base, a shit load of gold flake from sparkle efx, and some caribean blue candy. 
100 shipped

PICTURES DO THIS PAINT COLOR NO JUSTICE AT ALL. ill take more pics in da sun as soon as there is some.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Two 20" metal rims. Not plastic. Good for engraving or just plating. Freewheel gear so no brakes. No dents or rust. $150 or open to trades.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2011, 07:00 PM~19740014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 20" metal rims. Not plastic. Good for engraving or just plating. Freewheel gear so no brakes. No dents or rust. $150 or open to trades.
> *


 :wow:  sould have told me you had these last week


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2011, 06:00 PM~19740014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 20" metal rims. Not plastic. Good for engraving or just plating. Freewheel gear so no brakes. No dents or rust. $150 or open to trades.
> *


What kind of trades u lookin for??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 30 2011, 07:16 PM~19740213
> *What kind of trades u lookin for??
> *


What do you got?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 30 2011, 07:09 PM~19740100
> *:wow:    sould have told me you had these last week
> *


I just got these today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2011, 07:00 PM~19740014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 20" metal rims. Not plastic. Good for engraving or just plating. Freewheel gear so no brakes. No dents or rust. $150 or open to trades.
> *


If anyone wants I can get another rim for a trike. Just let me know.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 25 2011, 08:37 AM~19691739
> *I GOT PAYPAL OK HERES MY LIST OF STUFF WITH PRICES (INCLUDING SHIPPING) I STILL HAVE FORSALE... IF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME BEFORE OR YOU WANT TO BUY MORE THEN ONE THING, PM ME AND I WILL GIVE YOU A BETTER DEAL!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> **THIS IS WHAT I HAVE LEFT, IF THE PART ISNT LISTED THEN ITS SOLD!!!**  :biggrin:
> 
> TWISTED CHROME FRAME 20" $65.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM RADICAL FRAME 20" $50.00 SHIPPED
> 
> GOLD LUCKY 7 SPROCKET $11.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CHROME FLAT TWISTED FENDER BRACES
> 
> GOLD RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED
> 
> GOLD/CHROME RIM WITH TIRE (CONT KIT) $55.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM FORK BARS (DECORATIVE AND SQUARE TWISTED) $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL $30.00 SHIPPED
> 
> REG CHROME SOLID CRANK AND SPROCKET $15.00 SHIPPED
> 
> CUSTOM SISSYBAR (SQUARE TWISTED,BIRDCAGE,SPEARS) 35.00 SHIPPED
> 
> LONG SISSYBAR WITH BACK CUSHION $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> OG SCHWINN FORK,CRANK,SPROCKET,RIMS PM ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u have the wheels and fork forsale? i pmd u


----------



## -GT- RAY

*2 20 INCH TIRES
1 16 INCH TIRE
1 SET OF FORKS 
2 GOLD TWISTED MIRRIORS BLACK REFLECTORS
2 CHROME TWISTED MIRRIORS RED REFLECTORS
SISSY BAR
KICKSTAND
CHROME SPROKET
CHROME SEATPOST
CHROME CHAIN
CHROME CROWN
FADED GOLD CROWN
2 REDISH PURPLE GRIPS
2 RED TIRE VALVES*


----------



## 55800

i got this chrome steering wheel im lookin to trade for sum 20in parts just let me know what you got lookin for like 3 or 4 schwinn badges or a schwinn spedometer or square head light jus lmk wat u got open to anythin 20in


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

FOR SALE in prescott vally az

im postin this for a friend. its for sale. the frame only. she needs it sold as she needs th money to get a plane ticket to florida and also cause she cant take it with her. the parts are already pending. make offers homies. it has only been to one show and seen sun light once its entire existence. she prefers pick up but will ship if buyer pays shipping. lmk homies.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 24 2011, 09:42 AM~19681629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just the frame no crank or chain guard or forks 25+shipping frame is June of 1979.
> *



sold on ebay


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

any offers?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 30 2011, 11:01 PM~19742708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any offers?
> *


What do you want for it?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 30 2011, 11:01 PM~19742708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any offers?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2011, 11:16 PM~19742854
> *What do you want for it?
> *


its my friends


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 30 2011, 11:23 PM~19742920
> *its my friends
> *


Is it a schwinn.??


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 30 2011, 11:28 PM~19742968
> *Is it a schwinn.??
> *


yea


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 30 2011, 11:31 PM~19742982
> *yea
> *


Wat year


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 30 2011, 11:31 PM~19742991
> *Wat year
> *


nt shure on the year maybe 70's


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 30 2011, 10:39 PM~19741733
> *i got this chrome steering wheel im lookin to trade for sum 20in parts just let me know what you got lookin for like 3 or 4 schwinn badges or a schwinn spedometer or square head light jus lmk wat u got open to anythin 20in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got any better pics


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 11:35 PM~19743030
> *Got any better pics
> *


ya will take some real quik


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 12:37 AM~19743049
> *ya will take some real quik
> *


So u want 4 badges for it????


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 11:38 PM~19743061
> *So u want 4 badges for it????
> *


ya 4 badges its pretty clean no rust at all jus finger prints i havent cleaned it up yet


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 30 2011, 11:58 PM~19743206
> *ya 4 badges its pretty clean no rust at all jus finger prints i havent cleaned it up yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much $?


----------



## JAMES843

Genuine Schwinn crank bearing cups complete with original Schwinn equipped set of '9 balls' bearings stamped with schwinn and 6178-A. b allso have the cups/races bearings and washer and lock nut


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 30 2011, 11:58 PM~19743206
> *ya 4 badges its pretty clean no rust at all jus finger prints i havent cleaned it up yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold to elspock84


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 02:05 AM~19743562
> *sold to elspock84
> *


:h5:


----------



## JAMES843

i got thes and will not be needing them











Twisted Fender Braces. These are for 16" wheels and frames 2 are Brand New and 2 are like new good condition 
make offer or will trade


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 31 2011, 01:07 AM~19743573
> *:h5:
> *


cool


----------



## 55800

still looking for a schwinn speedometer and a square head light


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 01:15 AM~19743601
> *still looking for a schwinn speedometer and a square head light
> *


one on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Schwinn-chrome...=item4cf4c1c385


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 31 2011, 01:10 AM~19743582
> *i got thes and will not be needing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Fender Braces. These are for 16" wheels and frames 2 are Brand New and 2 are like new good condition
> make offer or will trade
> *


$20 :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

I'm loking to buy a 16" frame


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 31 2011, 08:03 AM~19744239
> *$20 :dunno:
> *


$27 shiped


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 31 2011, 08:08 AM~19744256
> *I'm loking to buy  a 16" frame
> *


----------



## prieto

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 31 2011, 12:38 AM~19743441
> *Genuine Schwinn crank bearing cups complete with original Schwinn equipped set of '9 balls' bearings stamped with schwinn and  6178-A.  b  allso have the cups/races bearings  and washer and lock nut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pm a price


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green. 

150 SHIPPED

PICS DONT GIVE THIS COLOR NO JUSTICE!


----------



## elspock84

1979 pixie black base, a shit load of gold flake from sparkle efx, and some caribean blue candy. 
100 shipped

PICTURES DO THIS PAINT COLOR NO JUSTICE AT ALL. ill take more pics in da sun as soon as there is some.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 31 2011, 08:15 AM~19744289
> *$27 shiped
> *


What r they gold or chrome?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 31 2011, 10:30 AM~19745285
> *What r they gold or chrome?
> *


gold


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 31 2011, 08:18 AM~19744308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't realy like those frames, sorry bro


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 31 2011, 10:41 AM~19745379
> *I don't realy like those frames, sorry bro
> *


cool


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 31 2011, 01:21 AM~19743617
> *one on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Schwinn-chrome...=item4cf4c1c385
> *


thanks bro ima try nd win it


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 31 2011, 10:49 AM~19744970-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1979 pixie black base, a shit load of gold flake from sparkle efx, and some caribean blue candy.
> 100 shipped
> 
> PICTURES DO THIS PAINT COLOR NO JUSTICE AT ALL. ill take more pics in da sun as soon as there is some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 31 2011, 10:48 AM~19744965
> *1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green.
> 
> 150 SHIPPED
> 
> PICS DONT GIVE THIS COLOR NO JUSTICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*WILL TAKE TRADES NEED SOME 20IN RIMS *


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jan 16 2011, 09:23 PM~19616461
> *everything must go SHOW CHROME MAKE OFFERS OR TRADE FOR 12" parts handle bars spring forks & custom suff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


EVERYTHING RECHROMED SHOW CHROME BESIDES SCHWINN HANDLE BARS but they r hella clean also


----------



## furby714

> *WILL TAKE TRADES NEED SOME 20IN RIMS *[/ ey bro wa knd of 20s u want for the. Lil chick


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 31 2011, 03:32 PM~19747105
> *  ey bro wa knd of 20s u want for the. Lil chick
> *


post up pics of what u got


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 30 2011, 10:28 PM~19742349
> *FOR SALE in prescott vally az
> 
> im postin this for a friend. its for sale. the frame only. she needs it sold as she needs th money to get a plane ticket to florida and also cause she cant take it with her. the parts are already pending. make offers homies. it has only been to one show  and seen sun light once its entire existence. she prefers pick up but will ship if buyer pays shipping. lmk homies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro

TTT








bump
make me offers will part out


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

For Sale: good for a display prop.

Freddy Krueger bobble head brand new 
approx. 14 inches tall










25 bucks shipped o.b.o.

It scares my lil girl, I gotta get rid of it.


----------



## 55800

got this frame dont have time for it needs some work back fender no longer on there so the weld spots need to be grinded down askin 35 plus shipping sorry 4 the big pic


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 31 2011, 04:08 PM~19748601
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump
> make me offers will part out
> *


how much for the rims?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 08:02 PM~19750441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this frame dont have time for it needs some work back fender no longer on there so the weld spots need to be grinded down askin 35 plus shipping sorry 4 the big pic
> *


pm sent


----------



## brownie_602

got the seat n seatpost for 25 shipped obo the mufflers pending


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Lookin for sum CHROMED Schwinn handlebars and Schwinn gooseneck. Thanks


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 08:02 PM~19750441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this frame dont have time for it needs some work back fender no longer on there so the weld spots need to be grinded down askin 35 plus shipping sorry 4 the big pic
> *











update from working on it tonight had to take the back skirts off


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 09:21 PM~19751547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update from working on it tonight had to take the back skirts off
> *


FRAME SOLD!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 10:11 PM~19752384
> *FRAME SOLD!!
> *


thank you brotther


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 31 2011, 05:08 PM~19748601
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump
> make me offers will part out
> *


is the turn tabel for sale


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*20.00 plus shippn.*

skull pedals


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*SOLD*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*SOLD*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*30.00 THATS INCLUDIN SHIPN IN U.S *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*15.00 plus shippn*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

5.00 plus shippn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

40.00 for everything plus shippn


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2011, 01:33 AM~19753996
> *5.00 plus shippn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPING I GOT PAYPAL


----------



## dj kurse 1

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2011, 02:45 AM~19754056
> *40.00 for everything plus shippn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$40 for what's pictured or $40 for the entire items you posted???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Feb 1 2011, 01:50 AM~19754083
> *$40 for what's pictured or $40 for the entire items you posted???
> *



for the rim and continetal kit.


----------



## dj kurse 1

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 1 2011, 02:47 AM~19754067
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPING I GOT PAYPAL
> *


sorry homie beat you to 'em
SOLD! 
and mirrors too.
SOLD!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2011, 01:31 AM~19753989
> *7.00 plus shippn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sold


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2011, 01:33 AM~19753996
> *5.00 plus shippn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sold


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2011, 12:39 AM~19754023
> *15.00 plus shippn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped to Az bro 85007?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 1 2011, 02:01 AM~19754121
> *How much shipped to Az bro 85007?
> *


pm sent


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2011, 01:28 AM~19753975
> *20.00 plus shippn.
> 
> skull pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Selling the sissybar off my shwinn with clamps, and the handel bars with goose neck all in perfect condition.


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jan 31 2011, 10:34 PM~19752636
> *is the turn tabel for sale
> *


its sold


----------



## schwinn1966

$90 SHipped
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2011, 11:28 AM~19753975
> *20.00 plus shippn.
> 
> skull pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are cool :thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jan 16 2011, 09:23 PM~19616461
> *everything must go SHOW CHROME MAKE OFFERS OR TRADE FOR 12" parts handle bars spring forks & custom suff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR AND BIKE CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 1 2011, 05:18 AM~19754378
> *Pm sent
> *


PM SENT BACK


----------



## 55800

got this twisted goosneck 35 shipped and brand new sprocket 10 shipped


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 1 2011, 04:44 PM~19758760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this twisted goosneck 35 shipped and brand new sprocket 10 shipped
> *


 goosneck 35 shipped pm me if you still have it


----------



## cone_weezy

i got one flat twisted fender brace 20" inch
steering tube with crown and pro hopper bracket
and a pump with prohoppers hoses make offer



*prohopper brackets sold!*


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 1 2011, 04:50 PM~19758812
> *goosneck 35 shipped pm me if you still have it
> *


pm sent


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 1 2011, 04:54 PM~19758840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got one flat twisted  fender brace 20" inch
> steering tube with crown and pro hopper bracket
> and a pump with prohoppers hoses make offer
> *


how much 4 the pro hopper bracket
?


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Shwinn sissybar with shock and clamps

















Shwinn Handel bars with grips and gooseneck


----------



## brownie_602

lookin for a steering tube long enough to fix a girls schwinn frame pm me if u have one


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 1 2011, 04:52 PM~19759460
> *Shwinn sissybar with shock and clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shwinn Handel bars with grips and gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM sent


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

i have these trike rims 4 sale the back 2 are for hollow hub onlyand the front is standard spryed camillion green 2 gold make offers


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 1 2011, 07:52 PM~19759460
> *Shwinn sissybar with shock and clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shwinn Handel bars with grips and gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Deal Pending on the bars and gooseneck

Still have sissybar and clamps!


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 1 2011, 04:52 PM~19759460
> *Shwinn sissybar with shock and clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shwinn Handel bars with grips and gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hela sick


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

FOR SALE in prescott vally az

im postin this for a friend. its for sale. the frame only. she needs it sold as she needs th money to get a plane ticket to florida and also cause she cant take it with her. the parts are already pending. make offers homies. it has only been to one show and seen sun light once its entire existence. she prefers pick up but will ship if buyer pays shipping. lmk homies.


----------



## JAMES843

Vintage Huffy Cactus Flower bicycle



















open to trades

is rideable with new tires and tubs


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*30.00 THATS INCLUDIN SHIPN ANYWHERE IN U.S *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*20.00 plus shippn.*

skull pedals


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*15.00 plus shippn*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

5.00 plus shippn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

40.00 for everything plus shippn


----------



## JAMES843

i all so have og handel bars crank sprocket s stamped seat clamp and wheels

make offer will trade pm me what you have


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 31 2011, 01:10 AM~19743582
> *i got thes and will not be needing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Fender Braces. These are for 16" wheels and frames 2 are Brand New and 2 are like new good condition
> make offer or will trade
> *


sold


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 2 2011, 07:14 AM~19765176
> *sold
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Im still looking for a 16" frame, anybody got one for sale :dunno:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 16 2011, 12:23 AM~19610041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Sale, Trade, If You See Sumthin you Need pm me for better pics
> 
> 20inch chainguards (2), og bent forks w/straight bars(2 pairs), & 1 extra straight bar,
> 
> mirrors w/smoked reflector, trike piece (idkwtf), continental kit piece, twisted mufflers, crown
> 
> 16inch pixie crank, sprocket, & bearings
> *


do you have anet of this still?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 1 2011, 04:44 PM~19758760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this twisted goosneck 35 shipped and brand new sprocket 10 shipped
> *


still have everythin boxed up ready to go.will trade


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 1 2011, 06:54 PM~19758840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got one flat twisted  fender brace 20" inch
> steering tube with crown and pro hopper bracket
> and a pump with prohoppers hoses make offer
> *prohopper brackets sold!*
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 2 2011, 10:22 AM~19766228
> *still have everythin boxed up ready to go.will trade
> *


You sill have the gooseneck? Do you take paypal or just money order?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2011, 06:17 PM~19770369
> *You sill have the gooseneck? Do you take paypal or just money order?
> *


ya still have it..no pay pal only money order bro


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 1 2011, 07:52 PM~19759460
> *Shwinn sissybar with shock and clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shwinn Handel bars with grips and gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Deal for the handle bars fell through so theyare both still available


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 2 2011, 06:37 AM~19765059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i all so have og handel bars crank sprocket  s stamped seat clamp and wheels
> 
> make offer will trade pm me what you have
> *


sold


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 2 2011, 03:44 AM~19764733
> *
> SOLD....</span>*


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 2 2011, 02:45 AM~19764737
> *5.00 plus shippn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You still got these? How much shipped to 95020


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Feb 2 2011, 08:26 PM~19771874
> *You still got these? How much shipped to 95020
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Jan 25 2011, 09:54 PM~19699119
> *Got a Pixie frame for sale.
> Fresh painted a Fine silver metallic with some blue pearl laid in. Camera cant really capture the blue but you can see it when your holding it.
> 90$ Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


up on Ebay for 65$ shipped.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 a trike kit non hoallow hub need the 1 that takes a front and back wheel will be cut so not relly concern with the crom or paint


----------



## Bigjxloc

anybody have a pair of pixie II handlebars and stem?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 2 2011, 09:15 AM~19765746
> *do you have anet of this  still?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Feb 3 2011, 12:43 AM~19774719
> *:yes:
> *


how much 4 the continental kit pice ship to ga 30116


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I have this shit for sale:
22 bucks o.b.o., plus shipping : 1 pair of 20inch whitewalls









rear 20inch chrome fender, comes with fender brace and hardware included. **this fender only has the holes for the one brace that's pictured. It does not take two braces like most of the china ones. I had it on 'SweetheartS' 
20 bucks o.b.o., plus shipping






















> *MAKE AN OFFER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good for a display prop.
> 
> Freddy Krueger bobble head brand new
> approx. 14 inches tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 bucks shipped o.b.o.
> 
> It scares my lil girl, I gotta get rid of it.


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ihave this 49cc crouch roket for sale or trade;its fully airbrushed;or will trade for lowrider bike;make offers



























pm for more pics


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

I got this bike trailor for sale everything works


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ineed square twisted parts everything


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 3 2011, 12:45 PM~19778016
> *I got this bike trailor for sale everything works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: the new owners gonna be one lucky son of a chick.


----------



## kajumbo

LOOKING 4 AN AXL 4 MY TRIKE CONVERTER 20" OR 16" CAUSE IT GOIN on radio flyer NEED ASAP PAY PAL READY GET AT ME PLEASE IF U GOT 1 OR KNOW WHERE TO GET IT. REGULAR NON HOLLOW HUB


----------



## 55800

got this 20in frame KD07607 with polished head badge


----------



## elspock84

1979 pixie black base, a shit load of gold flake from sparkle efx, and some caribean blue candy. 
100 shipped

PICTURES DO THIS PAINT COLOR NO JUSTICE AT ALL. ill take more pics in da sun as soon as there is some. 
























































































*open to trades*


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green. 

150 SHIPPED

PICS DONT GIVE THIS COLOR NO JUSTICE! 

























































































*open to trades*


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 3 2011, 07:28 PM~19781300
> *1979 pixie black base, a shit load of gold flake from sparkle efx, and some caribean blue candy.
> 100 shipped
> 
> PICTURES DO THIS PAINT COLOR NO JUSTICE AT ALL. ill take more pics in da sun as soon as there is some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open to trades
> *


lol i used to have a 1979 pixie also lol u dont have a pixie like lesstimes??


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Feb 3 2011, 08:34 PM~19781365
> *lol i used to have a 1979 pixie also lol u dont have a pixie like lesstimes??
> *


Not da same one  I have 5 of these  . Which frame u talkin bout????? Do u mean like the green one?


----------



## D Twist

*Taylor Tot stroller parts:
set of "regular twist" bumpers and guards
$240 shipped (raw steel not plated)
*


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

********I NEED*******

20" GOLD 144 SPOKES FRONT AND BACK OPEN TO SOME 72'S IF PRICE IS RIGHT,

PAIR OF FRESH WHITEWALLS, 20"

GOLD NECK

GOLD SPROCKET

IF YOU GOT ANY 20" GOLD TWIST PARTS OR ACCESSORIES LEMME KNOW BOUT THOSE TOO

HIT ME ON HERE OR MY EMAIL IS BETTER CAUSE THEN IT SENDS ME A MESSAGE ON MY PHONE ( [email protected] ) 

LEMME KNOW PRICE SHIPPED TO 99216 THANKS


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 3 2011, 07:42 PM~19781469
> *Not da same one  I have 5 of these  . Which frame u talkin bout????? Do u mean like the green one?
> *


orale lol n yea like t4s pixie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*30.00 THATS INCLUDIN SHIPN ANYWHERE IN U.S *


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 3 2011, 05:04 PM~19780005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this 20in frame KD07607 with polished head badge
> *


OPEN TO TRADES/OR HIT ME UP WIT A CASH OFFER


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

<span style=\'color:red\'>have till the 9th to sell it or it just sits here alone foever and forgotten[/b][/quote]

YOU HERD IT FROM THE LADY HERSELF.GET WHILE THERES STILL A CHANCE.


----------



## brownie_602

lookin for a gold chain for a 20 inch bike pm me in u got one or a chrome chain


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 3 2011, 09:43 PM~19781479
> *SOLD! *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2011, 07:00 PM~19740014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 20" metal rims. Not plastic. Good for engraving or just plating. Freewheel gear so no brakes. No dents or rust. $150 or open to trades.
> *


TTT


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2011, 01:11 AM~19783952
> *TTT
> *


I have a set of these exact rims I will trade for 20 inch springer forks and some handle bars.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Got this shwinn 20in girls frame up for sale, open to offers and trades for parts for my other projects. Very nice frame done by socios bc pres just needs grinding and some more welding, welded rear fender. Got this to build but recently got another frame so this has to go, if interested pm me for more info


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 3 2011, 12:45 PM~19778016
> *I got this bike trailor for sale everything works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




how much shiped to ga 30116?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*ANYBODY SELLING CUSTOM TWISTED PARTS. *


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 2 2011, 02:45 AM~19764737
> *5.00 plus shippn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD. Thanks again


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 4 2011, 05:16 PM~19789988
> *ANYBODY SELLING CUSTOM TWISTED PARTS.
> *


just got 20 feet of twisted 1/2 inch what you need???pm details


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 4 2011, 06:54 AM~19785880
> *Got this shwinn 20in girls frame up for sale, open to offers and trades for parts for my other projects. Very nice frame done by socios bc pres just needs grinding and some more welding, welded rear fender. Got this to build but recently got another frame so this has to go, if interested pm me for more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What kind of trades u lookin for?


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 4 2011, 09:49 PM~19791073
> *What kind of trades u lookin for?
> *


Pm me with what you have.


----------



## kajumbo

got hese 4 sale now shoot offers 
SCHWINN FAIR lady inmaculate conditions!!!




























1976 Schwinn Classic (Bicentennial). Purple Blast from the past! In very good original, working condition. Three speed to boot. Stored in dry place for decades. Even has original Schwinn mag tires.


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green. 
<span style='color:green'>*open to trades*


----------



## elspock84

1979 pixie black base, a shit load of gold flake from sparkle efx, and some caribean blue candy.
  
<span style='color:blue'>*open to trades*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 5 2011, 11:32 AM~19794581
> *1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green.
> <span style='color:green'>open to trades
> *


video in da sun


----------



## gizmo1

HOK F22 Royal Blue Flake 
Easily enough to paint a 20" bike.
Make offer no reasonable offer will be refused.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

35.00 for everything plus shippn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*30.00 THATS INCLUDIN SHIPN ANYWHERE IN U.S *


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 5 2011, 11:32 AM~19794581
> *1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green.
> 
> 100 SHIPPED
> PICS DONT GIVE THIS COLOR NO JUSTICE!
> *


How do you shoot your flake just in intercoat clear? What size tip do you use?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2011, 01:57 PM~19795633
> *35.00 for everything plus shippn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much will shipping be to ga30116?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 5 2011, 11:34 AM~19794591
> *1979 pixie black base, a shit load of gold flake from sparkle efx, and some caribean blue candy.
> 
> <span style='color:blue'>open to trades
> *


pics in da sun


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 4 2011, 08:44 AM~19785543
> *I have a set of these exact rims I will trade for 20 inch springer forks and some handle bars.
> *


mags have been traded


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 5 2011, 08:30 PM~19797341
> *mags have been traded
> *


So


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 5 2011, 09:47 PM~19797436
> *So
> *


so stop pming me for them


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 5 2011, 08:50 PM~19797448
> *so stop pming me for them
> *


Pics of da new fro cut


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 5 2011, 10:19 PM~19797623
> *Pics of da new fro cut
> *


I don't have my tres flores on. Don't wanna disappoint my fans.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 5 2011, 09:33 PM~19797734
> *I don't have my tres flores on. Don't wanna disappoint my fans.
> *


Ah pinche vato mamon :twak:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 31 2011, 05:08 PM~19748601
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump
> make me offers will part out
> *


sold sold sold sold thanks every 1 that hit me up on my sons bikeeverything is sold sold sold will shipp out monday or tuesday


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 5 2011, 09:53 PM~19797899
> *sold sold sold sold thanks every 1 that hit me up on my sons bikeeverything is sold sold sold will shipp out monday or tuesday
> *


Hope u made some money and didn't have give it away.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

SCHWINN PIXIE ----------- IM THINKIN 75 SHIPPED

COMPLETE, NEEDS RESTO., ONLY MISSING TIRES


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

JUSTDEEZines FIBERGLASS FENDERS

CUT ANY DESIGN WITH A JIGSAW, MINIMAL BODYWORK NEEDED, SUPER STRONG, NO BACKYARD B.S. - PAID TO HAVE A PROFESSIONAL SHOP MAKE A MOLD FOR THESE. LAST SET AVAILIABLE!!

THINKING 125 SHIPPED O.B.O.


----------



## NOVA4X4

anyone have 26 inch straight spring forks complete or just the bars? also want a high back sisybar for a 20 inch. prefer used parts please! PM me please


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

TRIPLE TWIST HANDLEBARS

DRILLED HOLES IN BARS SO THEY CAN USE MIRRORS, WITHOUT HAVING TO USE THE UGLY MOUNTING BRACKETS. ALOT CLEANER LOOK. USED FOR 1 SHOW, AND THEN AN LRM PHOTOSHOOT  (bragging) :happysad: 

THINKING 50 SHIPPED












SAME BARS SELLING ON EBAY FROM $86.12 TO $104.49 SHIPPED (i did the math for you already)


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 5 2011, 10:38 PM~19798642
> *TRIPLE TWIST HANDLEBARS
> 
> DRILLED HOLES IN BARS SO THEY CAN USE MIRRORS, WITHOUT HAVING TO USE THE UGLY MOUNTING BRACKETS.  ALOT CLEANER LOOK.  USED FOR 1 SHOW, AND THEN AN LRM PHOTOSHOOT   (bragging) :happysad:
> 
> THINKING 50 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAME BARS SELLING ON EBAY FROM $86.12 TO $104.49 SHIPPED (i did the math for you already)
> *


damn i want those bad. but sadly i wont be buying any more bike stuff for a while.


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 5 2011, 09:57 PM~19798412
> *Hope u made some money and didn't have give it away.
> *


i got what i wanted my boy got his ps3 and xbox 36o and have money left over we did good


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 1 2011, 07:52 PM~19759460
> *Shwinn sissybar with shock and clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shwinn Handel bars with grips and gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Both still available


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 5 2011, 11:27 PM~19798565
> *SCHWINN PIXIE  -----------  IM THINKIN 75 SHIPPED
> 
> COMPLETE, NEEDS RESTO., ONLY MISSING TIRES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


think again homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Disk brake rotors for sale. $20 shipped each.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 6 2011, 10:25 AM~19800681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disk brake rotors for sale. $20 shipped each.
> *


ware u get those  :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 5 2011, 10:38 PM~19798642
> *TRIPLE TWIST HANDLEBARS
> 
> DRILLED HOLES IN BARS SO THEY CAN USE MIRRORS, WITHOUT HAVING TO USE THE UGLY MOUNTING BRACKETS.  ALOT CLEANER LOOK.  USED FOR 1 SHOW, AND THEN AN LRM PHOTOSHOOT   (bragging) :happysad:
> 
> THINKING 50 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAME BARS SELLING ON EBAY FROM $86.12 TO $104.49 SHIPPED (i did the math for you already)
> *


let me have them :biggrin: just put it on my tab lol


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 6 2011, 01:14 PM~19801003
> *let me have them :biggrin:  just put it on my tab lol
> *


don't we all wish it was that easy :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I still have this sh*t



> I have this shit for sale:
> 22 bucks o.b.o., plus shipping : 1 pair of 20inch whitewalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear 20inch chrome fender, comes with fender brace and hardware included. **this fender only has the holes for the one brace that's pictured. It does not take two braces like most of the china ones. I had it on 'SweetheartS'
> 20 bucks o.b.o., plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAKE AN OFFER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good for a display prop.
> 
> Freddy Krueger bobble head brand new
> approx. 14 inches tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 bucks shipped o.b.o.
> 
> It scares my lil girl, I gotta get rid of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 6 2011, 11:01 AM~19800535-->
> 
> 
> 
> think again homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wassamata? too mush?
> <!--QuoteBegin-cone_weezy_@Feb 6 2011, 12:14 PM~19801003
> *let me have them :biggrin:  just put it on my tab lol
> *


what you gonna put them on?


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

for sale or trade a 1975 schwinn fair lady!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 5 2011, 07:30 PM~19797341
> *mags have been traded
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2011, 12:44 PM~19801692
> *
> what you gonna put them on?
> *


on my bike :cheesy: :biggrin: ..... j/k..... i was going to put them on my niece bike trying to help her upgrade her bike you know not that " traditional" look lol


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 6 2011, 03:08 PM~19802688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gaby : WOW that is huge what kind of bike does that go to ? :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 6 2011, 03:41 PM~19802894
> *Gaby : WOW that is huge what kind of bike does that go to  ?  :biggrin:
> *


IT IS JUST THE PIC IT CAME OFF A PIXIE WILL FIT 20" BIKES TO I THINK


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 4 2011, 09:54 AM~19785880
> *Got this shwinn 20in girls frame up for sale, open to offers and trades for parts for my other projects. Very nice frame done by socios bc pres just needs grinding and some more welding, welded rear fender. Got this to build but recently got another frame so this has to go, if interested pm me for more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT 
for the right trade or cash offer will throw in the front fender too.


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 6 2011, 07:43 PM~19803189
> *TTT
> for the right trade or cash offer will throw in the front fender too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for that fender.........shipped to miami....lol


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ineed some 144 spoke rims for a hollow hub trike kit


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2011, 01:44 PM~19801692
> *wassamata?  too mush?
> what you gonna put them on?
> *


I think so bro. You might be better parting it out on eBay and u might get ur 75.


----------



## thomas67442

Is anyone selling a display or turn table for a lowrider bike pm me but need it shipped to michigan


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 6 2011, 04:41 PM~19802894
> *Gaby : WOW that is huge what kind of bike does that go to  ?  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Feb 6 2011, 09:38 PM~19805154
> *Is anyone selling a display or  turn table for a lowrider bike pm me but need it shipped to michigan
> *


what happen to the one arturo made you ? :uh:


----------



## thomas67442

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 6 2011, 10:44 PM~19805738
> *what happen to the one arturo made you ? :uh:
> *


still getting it but have 3 bikes stepping up the game this year on all 3 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*I have all kinds of random stuff for sale, cleaning out my garage
click the link to my topic below.*

If anything sparks your interest hit me up

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=580778

Thanks for looking


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Any of you trike builders looking to add a system to your build, I got a 8" kicker impulse sub 
(not sure what you younger guys know about kicker but back in the day this particular kicker sub were one of the best. hook this lil guy up to an amp and you will get some great bass from it)

35 or best offer











both head units i had on here are sold so i edited the pictures


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Feb 6 2011, 09:38 PM~19805154
> *Is anyone selling a display or  turn table for a lowrider bike pm me but need it shipped to michigan
> *


i got a 8x8 display. blue,red,yellow piping walls and corners


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 7 2011, 08:23 PM~19813352
> *Any of you trike builders looking to add a system to your build, I got a 8" kicker impulse sub and 2 cd players neither high end but will do justice for a trike, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you want for the pioneer cd player? pm me on it.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2011, 10:30 PM~19813445
> *i got a 8x8 display. blue,red,yellow piping walls and corners
> *


pics is that the one luv display :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 7 2011, 10:35 PM~19813527
> *what you want for the pioneer cd player? pm me on it.
> *


25 shipped


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Feb 7 2011, 08:30 PM~19813445-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got a 8x8 display. blue,red,yellow piping walls and corners
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much are you asking John?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 7 2011, 08:45 PM~19813709
> *pics is  that the one luv display :cheesy:
> *


 It's the mario bike display I think? :dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 7 2011, 10:52 PM~19813821
> *How much are you asking John?
> It's the mario bike display I think? :dunno:
> *


x2 and pics please, lol


----------



## 55800

got this its for a car but you can also throw it on a bike thats wat i did..lookin to trade for a pedal car or sum 20in bike parts... $150 plus shipping it was re chromed 6monthes ago so its REAL clean


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 6 2011, 10:27 AM~19800693
> *ware u get those    :biggrin:
> *


i kno :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 7 2011, 08:47 PM~19813730
> *25 shipped
> *


consider it sold.  ill pm you for info.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 8 2011, 12:45 AM~19815063
> *consider it sold.   ill pm you for info.
> *


cool pm replied, I'm taking it off the market for you.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Have these parts I was going to use but getting new ones. It's the matching set of handle bars, forks, and sissybars.










Still have this for sale too...
Schwinn sissy bar with shocks (has clamps)

















Schwinn handle bars, with grips, and gooseneck

























Also got these









And this schwinn 20in girls frame (frame need some grinned and a little more welding)
















Matching front fender


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 7 2011, 08:52 PM~19813821
> *How much are you asking John?
> It's the mario bike display I think? :dunno:
> *


yes it is the old mario display. $300 plus shipping


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 7 2011, 08:54 PM~19813850
> *x2 and pics please, lol
> *




















this is display for sale. not the trike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2011, 05:40 PM~19816726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is display for sale. not the trike
> *


That's a bad ass trike  hno:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 7 2011, 10:05 PM~19814021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this its for a car but you can also throw it on a bike thats wat i did..lookin to trade for a pedal car or sum 20in bike parts... $150 plus shipping it was re chromed 6monthes ago so its REAL clean
> *


what all are you looking for? i got a few 20" parts layin around


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 8 2011, 09:03 AM~19817175
> *what all are you looking for? i got a few 20" parts layin around
> *


twisted handle bars,sisy bar,crank,grips and crown


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 8 2011, 07:11 AM~19816621
> *Have these parts I was going to use but getting new ones. It's the matching set of handle bars, forks, and sissybars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have this for sale too...
> Schwinn sissy bar with shocks (has clamps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn handle bars, with grips, and gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this schwinn 20in girls frame (frame need some grinned and a little more welding)
> 
> how much for the parts on the green bike the handle bars sissi bar n forks n white seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching front fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green. 
<span style='color:green'>*open to trades*


----------



## elspock84

1979 pixie black base, a shit load of gold flake from sparkle efx, and some caribean blue candy.
  
<span style='color:blue'>*open to trades*


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 8 2011, 01:39 PM~19819202
> *1979 pixie black base, a shit load of gold flake from sparkle efx, and some caribean blue candy.
> 
> <span style='color:blue'>open to trades
> *


what you looking4 ?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 8 2011, 02:48 PM~19819261
> *what you looking4 ?
> *


what u got???


----------



## Bad Luck Zoot

Lookin for a 26" men's cruiser frame, no mods...anyone sellin?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Bad Luck Zoot_@Feb 8 2011, 03:13 PM~19819413
> *Lookin for a 26" men's cruiser frame, no mods...anyone sellin?
> *


YOU GOT 100 AND PAYPAL


----------



## Bad Luck Zoot

thats a big CHALE lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Bad Luck Zoot_@Feb 8 2011, 03:39 PM~19819606
> *thats a big CHALE lol
> *


nimodo :happysad:


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 8 2011, 01:39 PM~19819193
> *1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green.
> <span style='color:green'>open to trades
> *




GOOD PAINTER I WANT YOU TO DO MY FRAME PM ME


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Got this chrome sproket and gold crank


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Bad Luck Zoot_@Feb 8 2011, 06:11 PM~19821121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if youre intersted
> *


img code bro


----------



## Bad Luck Zoot

> _Originally posted by Bad Luck Zoot_@Feb 8 2011, 06:11 PM~19821121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if youre intersted
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

I got this 20" costume frame for sale, ready for primer, make an offer ..No bull shit please!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 8 2011, 10:40 PM~19821866
> *I got this 20" costume frame for sale, ready for primer, make an offer ..No bull shit please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pm me a price homie


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Feb 8 2011, 08:09 PM~19822131
> *Pm me a price homie
> *


Pm sent


----------



## JAMES843

saleing all the parts off this bike bars are sold the frame is not 4 sale


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 8 2011, 09:11 AM~19816621
> *Have these parts I was going to use but getting new ones. It's the matching set of handle bars, forks, and sissybars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have this for sale too...
> Schwinn sissy bar with shocks (has clamps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn handle bars, with grips, and gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this schwinn 20in girls frame (frame need some grinned and a little more welding)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching front fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sissybar and wheels are sold! The schwinn seat is pending everything else is still available!!


----------



## schwinn1966

Chromed Twisted Headset Cups

These are the smaller ones for the Bratz frames and Bajita's

$45 Shipped

I have the matching bottoms too $90 for both sets

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO

Selling this bike frame for *$250 *,the paint is Burgundy and the stripeing was done by Mike Signs out of Salinas . I am located in Sacramento Ca


----------



## 55800

asking $30 plus shipping


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 8 2011, 07:40 PM~19821866
> *I got this 20" costume frame for sale, ready for primer, make an offer ..No bull shit please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD


----------



## D Twist

_*Lets keep this topic for selling your stuff *_ :scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 9 2011, 02:52 PM~19828842
> *Lets keep this topic for selling your stuff   :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Got this schwinn seat post clamp.


----------



## MR.559

kinda off the topic but most of my good friends are on bike section lol looking for bumper fillers front and back for a 86 regal


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

TTT


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 9 2011, 04:31 PM~19829986
> *Got this schwinn seat post clamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## lesstime

280 shipped OBO
will come with stock saddle seat ,seat post ,


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 9 2011, 09:07 PM~19831434
> *kinda off the topic but most of my good friends are on bike section lol looking for bumper fillers front and back for a 86 regal
> *


let me ask jason for you. he has a regal grave yard at his house


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 9 2011, 08:46 PM~19831737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280 shipped OBO
> will come with stock saddle seat ,seat post ,
> *


i got some banana seat


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 9 2011, 10:38 PM~19831670
> *how much?
> *


15 shipped, it's perfect


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 8 2011, 10:40 PM~19823865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saleing all the parts off this bike bars are sold the frame is not 4 sale
> *


all parts are sold


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

askin 225 plus shipping hit me up with a pm if interested


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

askin 250 for it it has been freshly powdercoated purple looks like candy i have the chainguard to match just havent put it on hit me up wit a pm if interested


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Feb 9 2011, 10:34 PM~19832238
> *askin 250 for it it has been freshly powdercoated purple looks like candy i have the chainguard to match just havent put it on  hit me up wit a pm if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam this pixie is clean...... :wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Have these parts I was going to use but getting new ones. It's the matching set of handle bars, forks, and sissy bar. Also parting out the shcwinn (wheels and seat are sold)









Still have this for sale too...
chrome sproket and gold crank









Schwinn handle bars, with grips, and gooseneck

























Also got these









And this schwinn 20in girls frame (frame need some grinned and a little more welding)
















Matching front fender








[/quote]


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 9 2011, 08:02 PM~19831912
> *let me ask jason for you.  he has a regal grave yard at his house
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 9 2011, 11:58 PM~19833419
> *dam this pixie is clean......    :wow:
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green. 
<span style='color:green'>*open to trades*


----------



## elspock84

1979 pixie black base, a shit load of gold flake from sparkle efx, and some caribean blue candy.




















































































*WILL TRADE*


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 10 2011, 12:06 PM~19836522
> *1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green.
> <span style='color:green'>open to trades
> *


that is a bad ass green


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

for sale or trade. I need a sproket and crank for a 20 inch


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 11 2011, 09:04 AM~19843814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale or trade. I need a sproket and crank for a 20 inch
> *


what kind of sproket and crank you looking 4 ?


----------



## JAMES843

pm me offers


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 11 2011, 07:53 PM~19844133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me offers
> *


Do they spin? :scrutinize: 

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2011, 11:11 AM~19844736
> *Do they spin? :scrutinize:
> 
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


yep wit the crank lol


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2011, 11:11 AM~19844736
> *Do they spin? :scrutinize:
> 
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


yes tony they spin!! lol fully functional :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 11 2011, 11:04 AM~19843814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale or trade. I need a sproket and crank for a 20 inch
> *


boxed up and ready to ship


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 11 2011, 11:56 AM~19845077
> *boxed up and ready to ship
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 a stock cheep lowrider bike 4 my daughter to ride just a beater to rider around the block


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 11 2011, 09:36 PM~19848564
> *i am looking 4 a stock cheep lowrider bike 4 my daughter to ride just a beater to rider around the block
> *


*what size like a 16" i know someone that is selling a boys midget style frame hard forks. i can see what he is askin for it if you want, it is no means clean but complete.... let me know*


----------



## lesstime

110 shipped OBO


----------



## lesstime

280 shipped


----------



## cone_weezy

everything sold except fender brace and steering tube


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 11 2011, 09:04 PM~19848814
> *what size like a 16" i know someone that is selling a boys midget style frame hard forks. i can see what he is askin for it if you want, it is no means clean but complete.... let me know
> *


20"


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 11 2011, 09:39 PM~19849159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything sold except fender brace and steering tube
> *


how much 4 the finder brace


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 11 2011, 09:53 AM~19844133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me offers
> *


sold


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 11 2011, 09:39 PM~19849159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything sold except fender brace and steering tube
> *


everything sold ! :cheesy:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 11 2011, 10:19 PM~19849526
> *everything sold !  :cheesy:
> *


thanks again homie


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 11 2011, 10:22 PM~19849554
> *thanks again homie
> *


no problem homie


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man




----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green. 




















































































*WILL trade*


----------



## elspock84

1979 pixie black base, a shit load of gold flake from sparkle efx, and some caribean blue candy.




















































































*WILL TRADE*


----------



## JAMES843

i have a frend that is looking 4 a Bullet head Light 4 his bike


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2011, 09:47 AM~19851455
> *1979 pixie black base, a shit load of gold flake from sparkle efx, and some caribean blue candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL TRADE
> *


SALE PENDING


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Ready to be shipped !!








SOLD


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green. 




















































































*SHOOT ME SOME OFFERS*


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 12 2011, 12:38 PM~19852525
> *i have a frend that is looking 4 a Bullet head Light 4 his bike
> *


i have a brand new chrome one


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 12 2011, 08:36 PM~19854745
> *i have a brand new chrome one
> *


how much


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 12 2011, 08:55 PM~19854834
> *how much
> *


i paid 30 for it i take 25 shipped it never been mouted..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2011, 06:07 PM~19853664
> *1980 schwinn lil chick . black base, same gold as da pixie, 3 good coats of julip candy green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD!!!!!!!! </span>*


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 13 2011, 09:30 AM~19857484
> *sorry jus did a deal with it/but my homie has one thats painted kandy mable blue lmk
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*for sale: one o.g. schwinn gooseneck $20 bucks and one lucky seven sprocket for a 12" bike $30 bucks. paypal only*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 13 2011, 10:34 AM~19858195
> *or best offer!*


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Random shit... make offers. :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

MAKE ME A OFFER WITH ALL TWISTED PARTS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 09:18 AM~19857722
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!
> *


BOUT TIME


----------



## caprice75classic

Im looking for 2 pairs of twisted handle bars and one chain gaurd.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Feb 13 2011, 05:52 PM~19860663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random shit... make offers.  :biggrin:
> *


20"? if so, PM me pictures of the forks please


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

SCHWINN PIXIE ----------- IM THINKIN 65 SHIPPED

COMPLETE, NEEDS RESTO., ONLY MISSING TIRES










JUSTDEEZines FIBERGLASS FENDERS

CUT ANY DESIGN WITH A JIGSAW, MINIMAL BODYWORK NEEDED, SUPER STRONG, NO BACKYARD B.S. - PAID TO HAVE A PROFESSIONAL SHOP MAKE A MOLD FOR THESE. LAST SET AVAILIABLE!!

THINKING 125 SHIPPED O.B.O.





















TRIPLE TWIST HANDLEBARS

DRILLED HOLES IN BARS SO THEY CAN USE MIRRORS, WITHOUT HAVING TO USE THE UGLY MOUNTING BRACKETS. ALOT CLEANER LOOK. USED FOR 1 SHOW, AND THEN AN LRM PHOTOSHOOT  (bragging) :happysad: 

THINKING 50 SHIPPED








SAME BARS SELLING ON EBAY FROM $86.12 TO $104.49 SHIPPED (i did the math for you already)


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2011, 10:54 PM~19862784
> *SCHWINN PIXIE  -----------  IM THINKIN 65 SHIPPED
> 
> COMPLETE, NEEDS RESTO., ONLY MISSING TIRES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUSTDEEZines FIBERGLASS FENDERS
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## caprice75classic

looking forsingle twisted handle bars. 2 sets needed.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 10:58 PM~19862817
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


what now fool? :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2011, 11:00 PM~19862839
> *what now fool? :angry:
> *


just waiting for u to say free just pay for shipping :happysad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 11:06 PM~19862900
> *just waiting for u to say free just pay for shipping  :happysad:
> *


i paid 40 for it. then figured 25 for shipping. i'd only be breaking even. just want it out of my garage. trying to get rid of stuff im not gonna build. too many projects


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2011, 11:10 PM~19862933
> *i paid 40 for it.  then figured 25 for shipping.  i'd only be breaking even.  just want it out of my garage.  trying to get rid of stuff im not gonna build.  too many projects
> 
> *


you paid 40 :wow: man you gots fucked  i 20 for this one


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 11:13 PM~19862959
> *you paid 40  :wow:  man you gots fucked    i 20 for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


texas homie. everythings bigger, even price tags


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2011, 11:15 PM~19862973
> *texas homie.  everythings bigger, even price tags
> *


true true im from da chitown area da motherland of schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 09:22 PM~19863036
> *true true im from Messico da motherland of frijoles  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 09:22 PM~19863036
> *true true im from Messico da motherland of frijoles  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 13 2011, 11:48 PM~19863260
> *:0  :0
> *


Hey fuck u *******! :twak:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 10:13 PM~19862959
> *you paid 40  :wow:  man you gots fucked    i 20 for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn spock :wow: that looks in good shape is it 4 sale ? or trade?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*for sale: one o.g. schwinn gooseneck $20 bucks and one lucky seven sprocket for a 12" bike $30 bucks, or make a offer. paypal only*


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 10:31 PM~19863698
> *Hey u sexy *******!
> *


 :naughty: :naughty:
:uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

looking for ROUND twisted handlebar,fork,chainguard,mirrors


----------



## TonyO

Own a piece of Lowriding history. I'm selling the back part of the first Lunch Money seat. This seat was on the original Lunch Money bike 2007 Title winner:

Its still in great shape and can be used again for another show bike or put it up in your garage for display.

PM Offers and include shipping:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 14 2011, 12:51 AM~19863908
> *damn spock  :wow:  that looks in good shape is it 4 sale ? or trade?
> *


ITS LONG GONE HNI CUSTOMS BOUGHT THE FRAME LAST YR EVERYTHING ELSE WAS PARTED OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## chap1n

For sale 












Make me an offer everything is brand new never been on a bike


----------



## -GT- RAY

I have 2 brand new gold twisted mirrors with black reflectors....they are up for sale...or trade for 20 inch parts


----------



## schwinn1966

still have this set for sale.

$90 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@Feb 14 2011, 04:48 PM~19867793
> *For sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me an offer everything is brand new never been on a bike
> *


how much for the gooseneck............


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@Feb 14 2011, 03:48 PM~19867793
> *For sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me an offer everything is brand new never been on a bike
> *



Continental kit sold

Goose neck deal pending 

Everything else still available 

2 brand new gold twisted mirrors with red reflectors 
Brand new pair of twisted grips
Brand new lucky 7 sprocket 

Shoot me .offers willing to trade also


----------



## Made You A Hater

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2011, 07:41 AM~19865046
> *Own a piece of Lowriding history.  I'm selling the back part of the first Lunch Money seat.  This seat was on the original Lunch Money bike 2007 Title winner:
> 
> Its still in great shape and can be used again for another show bike or put it up in your garage for display.
> 
> PM Offers and include shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW ABOUT 3 BUCKS TO BUY A GALLON OF GAS AND HAVE A NICE BON FIRE :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 15 2011, 11:10 AM~19875516
> *HOW ABOUT 3 BUCKS TO BUY A GALLON OF GAS AND HAVE A NICE BON FIRE  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@Feb 14 2011, 09:22 PM~19871978
> *Continental kit sold
> 
> Goose neck deal pending
> 
> Everything else still available
> 
> 2 brand new gold twisted mirrors with red reflectors
> Brand new pair of twisted grips
> Brand new lucky 7 sprocket
> 
> Shoot me .offers willing to trade also
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CHICANO STYLE-BIKE SHOW

TIJUANA TIRE CENTER
3526 E.CESAR CHAVEZ AVE .LA.CA 90063 

MARCH 13, 2011

ROLL-IN:10am /SHOW TIME 11am-5pm 

REGISTRATION:
A EASTER BASKET VALUED $5 OR MORE.
1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD PLACE 
CATEGORIES: ORIGINAL, 12", 16", 20", AND TRIKES.
BEST 2-WHEELER
BEST TRIKE
CLUB PARTICIPATION
LONGEST DISTANCE

FOR MORE INFORMATION:
DANNY BOY:323-817-9651
JOHNNY:323-921-7470 </span>


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 13 2011, 10:59 PM~19863997
> *for sale: one o.g. schwinn gooseneck $20 bucks and one lucky seven sprocket for a 12" bike $30 bucks, or make a offer. paypal only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*30.00 THATS INCLUDIN SHIPN ANYWHERE IN U.S *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

looking for a schwinn speedometer complete ready to mount and work


----------



## furby714

looking for a frame like this a 20 inche schwinn tornado lmk if u no anyone with one


----------



## KAMOZO_310

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Feb 13 2011, 05:52 PM~19860663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random shit... make offers.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Feb 16 2011, 04:22 PM~19886276
> *
> *


how much 4 the spring and stuff?


----------



## JAMES843

i have this it is for a 16 " bike it is duble pan so ez to rewrap i have 4 of thes the outher 1s have a different pattern on them


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 16 2011, 05:04 PM~19886598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have this it is 4 a 16 " bike it is duble pan so ez to rewrap i have  3 of thes the outher 1s have a different pattern on them
> *


pm sent


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

FOR SALE MSG ME FOR PRICE


----------



## caprice75classic

pm sent


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Feb 16 2011, 05:22 PM~19886276
> *
> *


Pm sent


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 16 2011, 04:44 PM~19886940
> *FOR SALE MSG ME FOR PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


braces SOLD! :biggrin:


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 16 2011, 02:09 PM~19884799
> *looking for a schwinn speedometer complete ready to mount and work
> *


i have three schwinn an one huret, just none of them have cables or anything. been gettin them lookin clean.. ill post a pic later..


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Feb 16 2011, 02:32 PM~19884992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking for a frame like this a 20 inche schwinn tornado lmk if u no anyone with one
> *


i have a frame like this its a 24" though.... frame/fork/chaingaurd. the rims not such good shape though.. tore it apart ten years ago never finished it....... possibly down to sell it..


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 16 2011, 05:54 PM~19887514
> *braces SOLD! :biggrin:
> *


light SOLD! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 16 2011, 09:29 PM~19888412
> *light SOLD! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 16 2011, 09:45 PM~19887954
> *i have three schwinn an one huret, just none of them have cables or anything. been gettin them lookin clean.. ill post a pic later..
> *


i'm looking for the whole thing brother thank you though. don't want to search for each piece individually.


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 16 2011, 10:40 PM~19889132
> *i'm looking for the whole thing brother thank you though. don't want to search for each piece individually.
> *


yeah for sure just puttin it out there.. there was one on ebay complete for 16" cable an all for cheap.... if you change your mind let me know bud, i find em alot. an ill sell it cheap (as in what i pay + s/h)


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

FOR SALE MSG ME


----------



## JAMES843

make offer


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 17 2011, 01:53 AM~19890684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer
> *


if any one need spare parts for the same model as this one i got one but its in pieces


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 17 2011, 12:17 AM~19889494
> *yeah for sure just puttin it out there.. there was one on ebay complete  for 16" cable an all for cheap....  if you change your mind let me know bud, i find em alot. an ill sell it cheap (as in what i pay + s/h)
> *


word up thanks, I got my eye on one on ebay now matter fact


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Jan 25 2011, 09:54 PM~19699119
> *Got a Pixie frame for sale.
> Fresh painted a Fine silver metallic with some blue pearl laid in. Camera cant really capture the blue but you can see it when your holding it.
> 90$ Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still got this pixie frame. 60$ Shipped open to offers or trades.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

it was sold but they guy didnt send the money so still for sale MSG ME


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 16 2011, 03:09 PM~19884799
> *looking for a schwinn speedometer complete ready to mount and work
> *


*NO longer looking I found one :biggrin: *


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 16 2011, 04:44 PM~19886940
> *FOR SALE MSG ME FOR PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL GOT:
FORKS
SISY BAR
HANDEL BARS 
CON KIT
MIRRORS
ALSO HAVE A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lookin for twisted chainguard,twisted pedals (THE SKINNIER TWISTED ONES.)twisted sprocket and *if anyone wanna come off of 20" twisted spoke wheels*...


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 18 2011, 06:36 PM~19904718
> *lookin for twisted chainguard,twisted pedals (THE SKINNIER TWISTED ONES.)twisted sprocket and if anyone wanna come off of 20" twisted spoke wheels...
> *


ne pix of the pedals u looking for


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Make offers


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 18 2011, 07:32 PM~19905166
> *Make offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that a gold screw.???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 18 2011, 10:19 PM~19905648
> *Is that a gold screw.???
> *


nah chrome but its sold


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Feb 18 2011, 07:31 PM~19905160
> *ne pix of the pedals u looking for
> *


i think hes looking for these.


----------



## KAMOZO_310

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Feb 13 2011, 05:52 PM~19860663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random shit... make offers.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 55800

IM LOOKIN FOR A LONG T-BAR FOR A SCHWINN GIRLS FRAME AND A TWISTED CROWN


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by furby714+Feb 18 2011, 07:31 PM~19905160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ne pix of the pedals u looking for
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PASSIONATE63_@Feb 18 2011, 11:12 PM~19907238
> *i think hes looking for these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: yeap! or the same style but "butterfly"


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 19 2011, 09:56 PM~19912945
> *:biggrin:  yeap! or the same style but  "butterfly"
> *



got these for sale $45 shipped set










:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*for sale: one o.g. schwinn gooseneck $15 bucks and one lucky seven sprocket for a 12" bike $25 bucks, or make a offer. paypal only*


----------



## JAMES843

i have 2 new schwinn 16" tires pm me offers


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking for 20" hollo hub trike wheels


----------



## Kaos806

selling a showbike must go..SOLD...


----------



## Kaos806

FOR SALE!!!!SEND A PM FOR DETAILS ASKNG 500$OBO...missing airbrushed seatpan and needs a new paintjob...SOLD ALREADY............


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Feb 21 2011, 06:20 AM~19922072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE!!!!SEND A PM FOR DETAILS ASKNG 500$OBO...
> *


 :0


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 20 2011, 06:23 PM~19917923
> *i am looking for 20" hollo hub trike wheels
> *


ihave 2 of them 72 spoke bro sandblasted ready for paint ialso have the front one pm offers bro :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843

i have a og sissybar off a 16" pixie has some rust but should clean up


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

$50 shiped?


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 21 2011, 03:27 PM~19924943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $50 shiped?
> *


pm sent !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

anyone got bike frames? :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Feb 21 2011, 07:42 PM~19927224
> *anyone got bike frames?  :biggrin:
> *


what size ? i got some 16"


----------



## Fleetangel

LOOKIN FOR A TRIKE KIT.....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Feb 21 2011, 08:42 PM~19927224
> *anyone got bike frames?  :biggrin:
> *


if u lookin for schwinns yes i got some :biggrin: if u lookin for chinas no i dont. :happysad:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 17 2011, 01:21 PM~19893928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was sold but they guy didnt send the money so still for sale MSG ME
> *


NOW TAKING OFFERS :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 18 2011, 12:51 PM~19902780
> *STILL GOT:
> FORKS
> SISY BAR
> HANDEL BARS
> CON KIT
> MIRRORS
> ALSO HAVE A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL
> *


OFFERS?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Feb 21 2011, 07:20 AM~19922072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE!!!!SEND A PM FOR DETAILS ASKNG 500$OBO...missing  airbrushed seatpan and needs a new paintjob...
> *


Im in love.!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

anybody have a flat twisted steering wheel


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 11:43 PM~19929602
> *Im in love.!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Its a clean bike homie seen it in person


----------



## touchdowntodd

lookin for parts on the low .... not for show just for street...

20" bent fork straight is coo
20" 36 spoke wheels
20" whitewalls "no lowrider writting"
tall ape hangers
white grips
20" fenders

tryin to rebuild a version of one of my 90s bikes


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 22 2011, 09:30 AM~19932369
> *lookin for parts on the low .... not for show just for street...
> 
> 20" bent fork straight is coo
> 20" 36 spoke wheels
> 20" whitewalls "no lowrider writting"
> tall ape hangers
> white grips
> 20" fenders
> 
> tryin to rebuild a version of one of my 90s bikes
> *


i got forks


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 22 2011, 02:21 PM~19933876
> *i got forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


16" or 20" and how much?


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 22 2011, 01:41 PM~19933995
> *16" or 20" and how much?
> *


pm sent


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2011, 11:00 PM~19929796
> *anybody have a flat twisted steering wheel
> *


i got one thats split down the middle all chrome pm me for pikx if u still intersted in one


----------



## JAMES843

i have 5 15" banana seats 4 16" bikes 2 will need to be recovered but ez to do cous all 5 are double pan pm me 4 price


----------



## KAMOZO_310

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Feb 13 2011, 05:52 PM~19860663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random shit... make offers.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 20 2011, 10:42 AM~19916014
> *for sale: one o.g. schwinn gooseneck $15 bucks and one lucky seven sprocket for a 12" bike $25 bucks, or make a offer. paypal only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick and chainguard. black base and my new radioactive sunburst mix flake :biggrin: this flake is a trip!!!
140 shipped obo


----------



## hnicustoms

wow...krazy flake


----------



## schwinn1966

$90 Shipped

BRAND NEW 










:biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

ONE TIME DEAL! ALL PARTS SHIPED FOR $200! IT INCLUDES:

FORKS(TWISTED) AND TWISTED DOWN CROWN
CONTINENTAL KIT WITH WEEL AND KNOCK OF(TWISTED)
SISSY BAR(TWISTED)
HANDEL BARS
MIRRORS(TWISTED)
KRANK WIT TWISTED PEDALS
AND CHAIN STEERING WHEEL

PM IF U WANT IT FIRST GETS THEM ALL!


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 10:17 PM~19938103
> *1980 schwinn lil chick and chainguard. black base and my new radioactive sunburst mix flake  :biggrin:  this flake is a trip!!!
> 140 shipped obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goddamn....dats sum baddass flake :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 23 2011, 02:17 PM~19941905
> *ONE TIME DEAL! ALL PARTS SHIPED FOR $200! IT INCLUDES:
> 
> FORKS(TWISTED) AND TWISTED DOWN CROWN
> CONTINENTAL KIT WITH WEEL AND KNOCK OF(TWISTED)
> SISSY BAR(TWISTED)
> HANDEL BARS
> MIRRORS(TWISTED)
> KRANK WIT TWISTED PEDALS
> AND CHAIN STEERING WHEEL
> 
> PM IF U WANT IT FIRST GETS THEM ALL!
> *


 :wow: damn thats a good ass deal


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 23 2011, 05:15 PM~19944076
> *:wow:  damn thats a good ass deal
> *


GUD CONDITION ALL PARTS


----------



## schwinn1966

SOLD
:biggrin: 







> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 9 2011, 08:47 AM~19825703
> *Chromed Twisted Headset Cups
> 
> These are the smaller ones for the Bratz frames and Bajita's
> 
> $45 Shipped
> 
> I have the matching bottoms too $90 for both sets
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## lesstime

can get from 2inch lift up to 12 inch lift made for low psi hydro can use convertable pumps or aircraft pumps i have to order 6 sets of 2 inorder to get them 130 set shipped in lower 48states


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2011, 10:00 PM~19945102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can get from 2inch lift up to 12 inch lift  made for low psi hydro can use convertable pumps or aircraft pumps  i have to order 6 sets of 2 inorder to get them 130 set shipped in lower 48states
> *


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2011, 10:17 PM~19945259
> *pm sent
> 
> *


p.m. replied


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 23 2011, 04:12 PM~19942724
> *goddamn....dats sum baddass flake :biggrin:
> *


Make me an offer bro


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 23 2011, 12:17 PM~19941905
> *ONE TIME DEAL! ALL PARTS SHIPED FOR $200! IT INCLUDES:
> 
> FORKS(TWISTED) AND TWISTED DOWN CROWN
> CONTINENTAL KIT WITH WEEL AND KNOCK OF(TWISTED)
> SISSY BAR(TWISTED)
> HANDEL BARS
> MIRRORS(TWISTED)
> KRANK WIT TWISTED PEDALS
> AND CHAIN STEERING WHEEL
> 
> PM IF U WANT IT FIRST GETS THEM ALL!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ihave a front 72 spoke rim and 2 back hollow hub trike rims for 20 inch;sandblasted ready for paint pm offers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick and chainguard. black base and my new radioactive sunburst mix flake :biggrin: this flake is a trip!!!
140 shipped obo 






























































































































[/quote]


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Feb 23 2011, 11:01 PM~19947071
> *ihave a front 72 spoke rim and 2 back hollow  hub trike rims for 20 inch;sandblasted ready for paint pm offers
> *


HAY HOMIE I WONT TO GET THE WHEELS FROM YOU BUT WONT PIC AND I NEED YOUR PAY PAL INFO


----------



## elspock84

TTT


----------



## JAMES843

i need 20" hallow hub trike wheels any thing but 144s


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 25 2011, 08:38 PM~19962155
> *i need 20" hallow hub trike wheels any thing but 144s
> *


i got a set of 72's $100 shipped


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 25 2011, 08:30 PM~19962520
> *i got a set of 72's $100 shipped
> *


send me some pic


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick and chainguard. black base and my new radioactive sunburst mix flake :biggrin: this flake is a trip!!!
140 shipped obo 

































































































































*SHOOT ME SOME OFFERS!!! *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 25 2011, 10:02 PM~19962742
> *send me some pic
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 25 2011, 09:36 PM~19962999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


PM ME YOUR PAYPAL INFO :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 25 2011, 10:37 PM~19963010
> *PM ME YOUR PAYPAL INFO  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## JAMES843

up 4 sale or trade i am looking 4 some chrome 16" wheels really looking 4 some 52spoke wheels but open to any thing


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 26 2011, 02:53 PM~19967174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up 4 sale or trade i am looking 4 some chrome 16" wheels  really looking 4 some 52spoke wheels but open to any thing
> *


:squint:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 03:52 PM~19967702
> *:squint:
> *


?


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

still got stuff for sale!


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 26 2011, 02:53 PM~19967174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up 4 sale or trade i am looking 4 some chrome 16" wheels  really looking 4 some 52spoke wheels but open to any thing
> *


how much for just the front wheels?


----------



## -GT- RAY

*I GOT THESE 2 GOLD TWISTED MIRRORS W/ BLACK REFECTORS...
THEY ARE BRAND NEW NEVER BEEN USED..
THEY ARE FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR ANY 20 INCH PARTS OF EQUAL VALUE*


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn lil chick and chainguard. black base and my new radioactive sunburst mix flake :biggrin: this flake is a trip!!!
140 shipped obo 






























































































































*SHOOT ME SOME OFFERS!!! OPEN TO TRADES!!!*
[/quote]


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 26 2011, 01:53 PM~19967174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up 4 sale or trade i am looking 4 some chrome 16" wheels  really looking 4 some 52spoke wheels but open to any thing
> *


  we have a deal member


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 26 2011, 11:40 PM~19970336
> * we have a deal member
> *


ill pay to trow them away them ugly rims :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 26 2011, 11:43 PM~19970363
> *ill pay to trow them away them ugly rims :biggrin:
> *


send me the money


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 26 2011, 11:44 PM~19970373
> *send me the money
> *


lol


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 26 2011, 11:40 PM~19970336
> * we have a deal member
> *


yep you get 1st dibs on them :biggrin:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

iHave a front 72 spoke rim;and 2 hollow hub trike rims 72 spoke sandblasted ready for paint or trade for square twisted parts;pm offers


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## JAMES843

ok i got thes wheels and will not be using them pm me offers


----------



## furby714

looking for a schwinn migdet or 16 " stingray frame chaingaurd fork if posible lmk pm mi pix if u have one


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Feb 27 2011, 07:59 PM~19974798
> *looking for a schwinn migdet or 16 " stingray frame chaingaurd fork if posible  lmk pm mi pix  if u have one
> *


I got a frame and fork no chainguard. 110 shipped sandblasted ready for paint.


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

100 bucks 20" real schwinn frame


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 26 2011, 05:44 PM~19968056
> *still got stuff for sale!
> *


Are they for a 16 inch or 20 inch do u hav a pic


----------



## hnicustoms

i got this stuff for sale......    

just not the fender brace or saddle seat  

pm me if interested


----------



## hnicustoms

got this yellow seat for sale 

and blue steering wheel cover....  

purple seat is sold!!!!!!!

pm me


----------



## hnicustoms

got this gold china sprocket for sale.....

and 3 set's of 26'' dubble sq. twisted fender braces....



pm me if interested


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Feb 28 2011, 02:06 PM~19980391-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this stuff for sale......
> 
> just not the fender brace or saddle seat
> 
> pm me if interested
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTT nice mike
> <!--QuoteBegin-hnicustoms_@Feb 28 2011, 02:31 PM~19980565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this yellow seat for sale
> 
> and blue steering wheel cover....
> 
> purple seat is sold!!!!!!!
> 
> pm me
> *


I know where that purple seat went :biggrin:


----------



## azpremierchrome

Opening in Phoenix in mid April 2011. We can chrome plastic, wood, rubber, vinyl, etc. Virtually any material. Oh and yes we can also do metal too but that's played out who wants chromed metal anymore? :uh: J/K :biggrin: 

We can do almost anything and everything within reason we just want to begin by focusing on things people normally can't find a chrome shop for that's where we come in. So start thinking of what you want done. We can do plastic and rubber trim pieces so keep that in mind and start sending your PMs


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 28 2011, 01:06 PM~19980391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this stuff for sale......
> 
> just not the fender brace or saddle seat
> 
> pm me if interested
> *


wtf u rob everyones fences :happysad:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2011, 05:57 PM~19981861
> *wtf u rob everyones fences  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by azpremierchrome_@Feb 28 2011, 05:55 PM~19981846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening in Phoenix in mid April 2011.  We can chrome plastic, wood, rubber, vinyl, etc.  Virtually any material.  Oh and yes we can also do metal too but that's played out who wants chromed metal anymore?  :uh:  J/K  :biggrin:
> 
> We can do almost anything and everything within reason we just want to begin by focusing on things people normally can't find a chrome shop for that's where we come in.  So start thinking of what you want done.  We can do plastic and rubber trim pieces so keep that in mind and start sending your PMs
> *


Spray chrome ????

any pics of your work


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 28 2011, 06:41 PM~19982144
> *Spray chrome ????
> 
> any pics of your work
> *


X2


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

im looking for a pedal car... any one selling one ?????? :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I got a guy in my neck of the woods that does that spray chrome and it looks very good.


----------



## azpremierchrome

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 28 2011, 04:41 PM~19982144
> *Spray chrome ????
> 
> any pics of your work
> *



No pictures of the work yet the business starts in Mid April. I will post pictures of the samples of various materials we can do and what it looks like when it comes out.


----------



## juangotti

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561512

Everything in this thread for sale.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 28 2011, 03:10 PM~19980782
> *TTT nice mike
> 
> I know where that purple seat went :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2011, 05:57 PM~19981861
> *wtf u rob everyones fences  :happysad:
> *


when i was a youngin :biggrin: but now we grow


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 1 2011, 09:12 AM~19987579
> *when i was a youngin :biggrin: but now we grow
> *


its cool i wont tell no one :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2011, 10:49 AM~19987805
> *its cool i wont tell no one  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: um tryin to get up 65 dollars :wow: 














:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

so i was bored earlier tonight so i sprayed some candy purple over da frame will be ready to ship monday. shoot me some offers or trades :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

20" 1972 schwinn jr stingray frame and chainguard 90 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

$45









$35









:biggrin:


----------



## 96tein

searchin for a chain gaurd to fit 12" an a chain gaurd for a pixie convertable... (not the fastback though)..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 2 2011, 12:16 PM~19997418
> *searchin for a chain gaurd to fit 12"  an a chain gaurd for a pixie convertable... (not the fastback though)..
> *


i got 2 style chainguard for da pixies


----------



## Wicked95

12" Lil Tiger for sale. All original. Seat in mint no rips or fade. Does need a little TLC to get it to show quality. Asking $200.
















Got a pair of aftermarket 12" fenders $40
















Used 12" wheels and tires $30 one does not have inner tube








All prices are firm and no trades at all thanks.


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 01:33 PM~19997940
> *i got 2 style chainguard for da pixies
> *


*im tryin to get the wrap around if possible the wing style will work as well if need be, how much.. pm me info an pix if possible.. im seriously stuck with two for the fast back now lol.. gotta move these out. thanks in advance.*


----------



## KAMOZO_310

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Feb 13 2011, 05:52 PM~19860663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random shit... make offers.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 01:33 PM~19997940
> *i got 2 style chainguard for da pixies
> *


of course you do. :uh: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

STILL GOT IT FULL BIKE $300 EVERYTHING! U PAY SHIPING OR IF N THE NOR CAL AREA I KAN DELIVER JUST NEED IT GONE ASAP!









+
FORKS
SISY BAR
HANDEL BARS 
CON KIT
MIRRORS
ALSO HAVE A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2011, 10:17 PM~19994344
> *so i was bored earlier tonight so i sprayed some candy purple over da frame will be ready to ship monday. shoot me some offers or trades  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that coler turned out nice


----------



## 55800

1980 lil chick painted by elspock askin 80 shipped for everythin on the frame or trade for a lil tiger frame or bike the frame even as a polished schwinn badge


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2011, 11:17 PM~19994344
> *so i was bored earlier tonight so i sprayed some candy purple over da frame will be ready to ship monday. shoot me some offers or trades  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold :biggrin: to me. my niece reminded me i owed her a bike frame :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 10:47 PM~20003509
> *sold  :biggrin: to me. my niece reminded me i owed her a bike frame  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

up for grabs found it in my grandmas shed make offer or will trade for lil tiger parts or jus hit me up wit wat u got


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 28 2011, 02:06 PM~19980391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this stuff for sale......
> 
> just not the fender brace or saddle seat
> 
> pm me if interested
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 28 2011, 02:31 PM~19980565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this yellow seat for sale
> 
> and blue steering wheel cover....
> 
> purple seat is sold!!!!!!!
> 
> pm me
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 28 2011, 02:40 PM~19980605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this gold china sprocket for sale.....
> 
> and 3 set's of 26'' dubble sq. twisted fender braces....
> pm me if interested
> *


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 2 2011, 06:49 PM~20001143
> *STILL GOT IT FULL BIKE $300 EVERYTHING! U PAY SHIPING OR IF N THE NOR CAL AREA I KAN DELIVER JUST NEED IT GONE ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> FORKS
> SISY BAR
> HANDEL BARS
> CON KIT
> MIRRORS
> ALSO HAVE A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 3 2011, 03:58 PM~20007690
> *:dunno:
> *


id flat black dat chit  pinstripes :wow: 
good project.....nice frame..

ttt wit dat


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 3 2011, 01:01 PM~20007711
> *id flat black dat chit  pinstripes :wow:
> good project.....nice frame..
> 
> ttt wit dat
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 3 2011, 04:14 PM~20007820
> *
> *



yup ..people jus dont know :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

20" 1972 schwinn jr stingray frame and chainguard 90 shipped


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 3 2011, 02:46 PM~20007585
> *
> *



I Would LOVE 2 Have 1 of Those PURPLE SEATS 4 My PURPLE Bike, Can U Get Me 1 ???


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 2 2011, 06:49 PM~20001143
> *STILL GOT IT FULL BIKE $300 EVERYTHING! U PAY SHIPING OR IF N THE NOR CAL AREA I KAN DELIVER JUST NEED IT GONE ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> FORKS
> SISY BAR
> HANDEL BARS
> CON KIT
> MIRRORS
> ALSO HAVE A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL
> *


 :uh: just need to sell this and i could get my monte but wen? :happysad:


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@Feb 14 2011, 03:48 PM~19867793
> *For sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me an offer everything is brand new never been on a bike
> *



Continental kit sold 
Grips sold 
Still available 
twisted Goose neck 
Sprocket 
Gold twisted mirrors with red reflectors 
Make an offer willing to trade


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Mar 3 2011, 04:56 PM~20008181
> *I Would LOVE 2 Have 1 of Those PURPLE SEATS 4 My PURPLE Bike, Can U Get Me 1 ???
> *



that one was sold to pedal scrapers  
but i got a ton of purple swerl....and i can make any seat u want....just get at me


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 3 2011, 09:47 PM~20010245
> *:uh: just need to sell this and i could get my monte but wen? :happysad:
> *



dammm it's like that huh :0


----------



## Boricua Customs

Looking for this guys. 



Bolt/Ring assembly with rubber washer 

can be new or used, the cheaper the better, let me know how much.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 4 2011, 05:26 AM~20013072
> *dammm it's like that huh  :0
> *


yea :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843

4 sale or trade lot or pic in my topic painted yo elspock


----------



## unique27

Custom 24"/26" fiberglass cruiser fenders for sale...could be painted as is or a custom design cut in to them...girl decided not to rebuild her 26"....
asking $60 plus shipping.... ebay has them for alot more...lmk





























SOLD


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 07:49 AM~20013421
> *Looking for this guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Bolt/Ring assembly with rubber washer
> 
> can be new or used, the cheaper the better, let me know how much.
> *


x2 me too


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 5 2011, 01:48 AM~20019784
> *Custom 24"/26" fiberglass cruiser fenders for sale...could be painted as is or a custom design cut in to them...girl decided not to rebuild her 26"....
> asking $60 plus shipping.... ebay has them for alot more...lmk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow......     i got the same one's.....

were did u get ur's from???? :wow:


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 5 2011, 11:11 AM~20021352
> *wow......        i got the same one's.....
> 
> were did u get ur's from???? :wow:
> *


i did some upholstery work for trade :happysad:


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 08:49 AM~20013421
> *Looking for this guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Bolt/Ring assembly with rubber washer
> 
> can be new or used, the cheaper the better, let me know how much.
> *


you aint got a flee market out there or anything..... look there, the market out here has a guy that sells them new for like $15 i wanna say.... crown cap/rubber bishing/main bolt/an neck crown... just like pictured above. could possibly pick a few up dont know what shipping would run though (probably like $2/$3)... :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

ORANGE COUNY CA PICK UP ONLY
[/b][/quote]


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 5 2011, 12:31 PM~20021486
> *you aint got a flee market out there or anything..... look there, the market out here has a guy that sells them new for like $15 i wanna say.... crown cap/rubber bishing/main bolt/an neck crown... just like pictured above. could possibly pick a few up dont know what shipping would run though (probably like $2/$3)...  :biggrin:
> *



Nah bro flea markets here dont have lowrider bike parts, theres only one guy in town who has a store & sells new parts, but he wants way to much. 


Right now the one I have on my sons bike stripped out, so I had to use a nut & bolt & the nut hits the goose neck & dont sit straight :uh: 

I was hoping someone had an extra one laying around from a bike they parted out & would sell it for cheap


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 2 2011, 06:49 PM~20001143
> *STILL GOT IT FULL BIKE $300 EVERYTHING! U PAY SHIPING OR IF N THE NOR CAL AREA I KAN DELIVER JUST NEED IT GONE ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> FORKS
> SISY BAR
> HANDEL BARS
> CON KIT
> MIRRORS
> ALSO HAVE A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL
> *


offers :dunno:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 07:49 AM~20013421
> *Looking for this guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Bolt/Ring assembly with rubber washer
> 
> can be new or used, the cheaper the better, let me know how much.
> *


i have one if u still need one u can have it for free it just sitting in abox with the rest of my parts just pay 5 bucks shipping :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 5 2011, 06:55 PM~20023325
> *i have one if u still need one u can have it for free it just sitting in abox with the rest of my parts just pay 5 bucks shipping :biggrin:
> *



Ill take it, pm sent


----------



## 55800

custom 20inch fenders...$115 shipped or will trade for 12inch parts or some metal work done on my frame


----------



## 55800

IM LOOKIN FOR A 12IN SEAT,12IN HANDLE BARS,CRANK,SPROCKET AND SISSY BAR


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

does any one have a long steering tube that will fit a scwhinn?


----------



## modelcarbuilder

brand new 26" 3 wheel peice never used..still has the rapping for it


----------



## modelcarbuilder

what do you think is a good price for some show chromed 20" shwinn cranks.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 6 2011, 10:24 AM~20027522
> *what do you think is a good price for some show chromed 20" shwinn cranks.
> *


would u sell the steering tube?


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 6 2011, 11:23 AM~20027213
> *IM LOOKIN FOR A 12IN SEAT,12IN HANDLE BARS,CRANK,SPROCKET AND SISSY BAR
> *


you lookin for o.g. parts or custome. i have o.g. crank an sprocket for lil tiger. i think sprockets magazine might still have a lucky seven made for a 12" for sale....


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 6 2011, 11:51 AM~20027663
> *you lookin for o.g. parts or custome. i have o.g. crank an sprocket for lil tiger.  i think sprockets magazine might still have a lucky seven made for a 12" for sale....
> *


Either one is fine wit me would like parts I wouldn't need to re chrome


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 6 2011, 12:05 PM~20027407
> *does any one have a long steering tube that will fit a scwhinn?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 09:49 AM~20013421
> *Looking for this guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Bolt/Ring assembly with rubber washer
> 
> can be new or used, the cheaper the better, let me know how much.
> *


ive got what you need : )
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=584615


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 6 2011, 11:26 AM~20027534
> *would u sell the steering tube?
> *


what steering tube?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 4 2011, 08:27 PM~20017917
> *4 sale or trade lot or pic in my topic  painted yo elspock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



1st reasonable gets it


----------



## hnicustoms

for sale......................     

pm me offers


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 6 2011, 07:20 PM~20030328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale......................
> 
> pm me offers
> *


what sizes are those fender braces??


----------



## TonyO

*STILL FOR SALE:*

Own a piece of Lowriding history. I'm selling the back part of the first Lunch Money seat. This seat was on the original Lunch Money bike 2007 Title winner:

Its still in great shape and can be used again for another show bike or put it up in your garage for display.

PM Offers and include shipping:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

does anyone have some face forks for a 26"?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2011, 10:53 PM~20031795
> *STILL FOR SALE:
> 
> Own a piece of Lowriding history.  I'm selling the back part of the first Lunch Money seat.  This seat was on the original Lunch Money bike 2007 Title winner:
> 
> Its still in great shape and can be used again for another show bike or put it up in your garage for display.
> 
> PM Offers and include shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i retract my last offer gas to expensive to waste it on burning this shit :uh:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 09:40 PM~20032200
> *i retract my last offer gas to expensive to waste it on burning this shit  :uh:
> *


but is history :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 6 2011, 11:42 PM~20032214
> *but is history :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont give a fuck what it is. looks like firewood to me :uh:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 09:43 PM~20032227
> *i dont give a fuck what it is. looks like firewood to me  :uh:
> *


me to mines all wet maybe i should get it for my fire place :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 6 2011, 11:45 PM~20032243
> *me to mines all wet maybe i should get it for my fire place  :cheesy:
> *


im gonna stop before he goes crying to twist :uh:


----------



## 55800

IM LOOKIN FOR SOME PEDALS LIKE THIS FOR SHOW QUALITY


----------



## 55800

ALSO LOOKIN FOR A SCHWINN SHIFTER LET ME KNO IF YOU HAVE 1


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 7 2011, 12:47 AM~20032265
> *im gonna stop before he goes crying to twist  :uh:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Mar 6 2011, 10:03 PM~20030734
> *what sizes are those fender braces??
> *



24'' or 26'' i forget....but i can measure... :wow:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2011, 07:53 AM~20031795
> *STILL FOR SALE:
> 
> Own a piece of Lowriding history.  I'm selling the back part of the first Lunch Money seat.  This seat was on the original Lunch Money bike 2007 Title winner:
> 
> Its still in great shape and can be used again for another show bike or put it up in your garage for display.
> 
> PM Offers and include shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Firewood, cat litter box, I dont care what people use it for as long as I get some $$ for it. It was on the 2007 TOTY so haters can hate on this piece off the old champ.


----------



## hnicustoms

im thinking of getting it for my dog peanut as a bed......that way he feel's worth something..since iv had my little girl...he's feeling left out...if it was big enough i would sleep on it...

how much homie???? :scrutinize:


----------



## hnicustoms

jus some more stuff sittin around for sale.........


thro some offers


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 6 2011, 09:20 PM~20030328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale......................
> 
> pm me offers
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 7 2011, 07:40 PM~20034372
> *im thinking of getting it for my dog peanut as a bed......that way he feel's worth something..since iv had my little girl...he's feeling left out...if it was big enough i would sleep on it...
> 
> how much homie???? :scrutinize:
> *


make an offer


----------



## prieto

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 6 2011, 07:20 PM~20030328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale......................
> 
> pm me offers
> *



Pm how much u want for the braces and how many do u have and size


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2011, 12:28 PM~20034663
> *make an offer
> *


20 with shipping :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 6 2011, 09:20 PM~20030328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale......................
> 
> pm me offers
> *




fender braces are sold................


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 7 2011, 10:41 PM~20035577
> *20 with shipping :wow:
> *


Shipping alone is going to be about $15 so no


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2011, 02:11 PM~20035826
> *Shipping alone is going to be about $15 so no
> *


 ill send u 4 bucks to buy a gal gas and let u burn it. send me ur paypal info


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 7 2011, 12:47 AM~20032265
> *im gonna stop before he goes crying to twist  :uh:
> *


*To late...yer banned! * :twak: 



:roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 7 2011, 03:04 PM~20036587
> *To late...yer banned!  :twak:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :worship: lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 7 2011, 04:04 PM~20036587
> *To late...yer banned!  :twak:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 






































:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 7 2011, 02:28 PM~20036738
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 7 2011, 03:28 PM~20036738
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:tears: :tears: :420:


----------



## Clown Confusion

saw this on ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...utorefresh=true


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 7 2011, 05:46 PM~20037240
> *saw this on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...utorefresh=true
> *


must really of liked the movie.. THIS IS SPARTA


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 7 2011, 05:28 PM~20036738
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

a brand new 26" 3 wheel peice ...................150$


3 26"brand new rims ....i had the spokes twisted around eachother 85$


----------



## juangotti

All this plus the seat raul made 300 shipped.
OBO


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 7 2011, 10:00 PM~20038816
> *a brand new 26" 3 wheel peice ...................150$
> 3 26"brand new rims ....i had the spokes twisted around eachother    85$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those are some nice wheels......are thay trued???? :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 8 2011, 09:22 AM~20041686
> *those are some nice wheels......are thay trued???? :wow:
> *


there body counts rims


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 8 2011, 11:29 AM~20041737
> *there body counts rims
> *



i know that  

im saying are thay trued up ready to roll

like did thay tru them............tighten them all up so they dont wobble


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 8 2011, 09:31 AM~20041762
> *i know that
> 
> im saying are thay trued up ready to roll
> 
> like did thay tru them............tighten them all up  so they dont wobble
> *


oh ok lol


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 8 2011, 11:36 AM~20041799
> *oh ok lol
> *


body counts are my fav. rim out there.....it's just the ol'skool in them :biggrin:  

and there's no limit to body counts out there...some people go nut's :wow: 

i flat out love em


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 8 2011, 09:42 AM~20041851
> *body counts are my fav. rim out there.....it's just the ol'skool in them :biggrin:
> 
> and there's no limit to body counts out there...some people go nut's  :wow:
> 
> i flat out love em
> *


im the same way there are easy to make to


----------



## TonyO

Spinning Peddles are now an option








Cranks TNT style still for sale

















Steering wheels









handle bars









Seat pans available I'll be getting a couple more soon:










Hit me up for all your needs. The parts shown are all custom one off designs.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 8 2011, 11:44 AM~20041867
> *im the same way there are easy to make to
> *



thas how it all started back in the day.....when thay wer lookin at all those stock rims...u learn to make em dif.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 8 2011, 11:48 AM~20041903
> *Spinning Peddles are now an option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranks TNT style still for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seat pans available I'll be getting a couple more soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me up for all your needs. The parts shown are all custom one off designs.
> *



lookin good homie     

them steering wheels are sick :wow:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 8 2011, 09:48 AM~20041903
> *Spinning Peddles are now an option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranks TNT style still for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seat pans available I'll be getting a couple more soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me up for all your needs. The parts shown are all custom one off designs.
> *


Nice parts bRO :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Mar 8 2011, 09:06 PM~20042388-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good homie
> 
> them steering wheels are sick :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks its the new way we're doing them this year. I'm sure I could incorporate a twisted piece instead of the round bar later on.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Mar 8 2011, 09:59 PM~20042702
> *Nice parts bRO :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bRO PM sent.


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ineed twisted rims anybody have any?


----------



## Neighborhoodz

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 8 2011, 09:48 AM~20041903
> *Spinning Peddles are now an option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranks TNT style still for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seat pans available I'll be getting a couple more soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me up for all your needs. The parts shown are all custom one off designs.
> *


seat pan and steering wheel is sick. uffin:


----------



## schwinn1966

$90 Shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Make me an offer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

make me on offer


----------



## elspock84

20" 1972 schwinn jr stingray frame and chainguard 90 shipped


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 7 2011, 08:00 PM~20038816
> *a brand new 26" 3 wheel peice ...................150$
> 3 26"brand new rims ....i had the spokes twisted around eachother    85$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Looking for..
china gold 16" rim for a booty kit..
chrome ROUND twisted handlebars,fork,braces,


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 8 2011, 07:40 PM~20045994
> *china gold 16" rim for a booty kit..
> chrome ROUND twisted handlebars,fork,braces,
> *


U LOOKING OR GOT FOR SALE IF FOR SALE NE PIX :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Mar 8 2011, 07:50 PM~20046115
> *U LOOKING OR GOT FOR SALE IF FOR SALE NE PIX :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


sorry bout that.. im looking for..


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 2 2011, 06:49 PM~20001143
> *STILL GOT IT FULL BIKE $300 EVERYTHING! U PAY SHIPING OR IF N THE NOR CAL AREA I KAN DELIVER JUST NEED IT GONE ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> FORKS
> SISY BAR
> HANDEL BARS
> CON KIT
> MIRRORS
> ALSO HAVE A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL
> *


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 8 2011, 09:48 AM~20041903
> *Spinning Peddles are now an option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranks TNT style still for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seat pans available I'll be getting a couple more soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me up for all your needs. The parts shown are all custom one off designs.
> *




How much for a crank like the one in the first pic with the R.O. Pedals?


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

MAKE OFFER NEEDS NEW PANIT HAS CHIPS NOT PERFECT


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 8 2011, 10:36 PM~20047608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE OFFER NEEDS NEW PANIT HAS CHIPS NOT PERFECT
> *


wa size


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Mar 8 2011, 11:39 PM~20047630
> *wa size
> *


20INCH


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC




----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 8 2011, 10:55 PM~20047781
> *20INCH
> *


how muchh


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

CAME SNAPPED N THE MIDDLE WEN I GOT THEM JUS REWELDED THEM UP CANT SEE IT WEN STEM IS ON ONLY USED 4 2 SHOWS MAKE OFFER


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

CROWN MAKE OFFER A LIL DIRTY


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

MAKE OFFER HAS A COUPLE SCRATCHS


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

TRIKE KIT WIT A RACK 4 1 PUMP 2 BATT


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

MAKE OFFER


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 28 2011, 02:06 PM~19980391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this stuff for sale......
> 
> just not the fender brace or saddle seat
> 
> pm me if interested
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: if any one needs    i got em


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 28 2011, 02:31 PM~19980565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this yellow seat for sale
> 
> and blue steering wheel cover....
> 
> purple seat is sold!!!!!!!
> 
> pm me
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 6 2011, 09:20 PM~20030328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale......................
> 
> pm me offers
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

The red bike 130 0bo and make offers on the other bike


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 02:04 PM~20051448
> *The red bike 130 0bo and make offers on the other bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any trades on the lil red one?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 8 2011, 09:48 AM~20041903
> *Spinning Peddles are now an option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranks TNT style still for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seat pans available I'll be getting a couple more soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me up for all your needs. The parts shown are all custom one off designs.
> *


How much for that seat pan?


----------



## modelcarbuilder

a brand new 26" 3 wheel peice ...................150$
3 26"brand new rims ....i had the spokes twisted around eachother    85$


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 8 2011, 04:22 PM~20043997
> *20" 1972 schwinn jr stingray frame and chainguard 90 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## JuicyJ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 9 2011, 11:13 AM~20049961
> *
> *


how much? :dunno:


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 12:04 PM~20051448
> *The red bike 130 0bo and make offers on the other bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey I'm alex I'm saling these bikes so hit me up if intrested


----------



## -GT- RAY

Does any have gold or chrome twisted grips...if so plz pm me.!!!

Thanks- -GT- RAY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 10 2011, 12:13 AM~20056732
> *hey I'm alex I'm saling these bikes  so hit me up if intrested
> *


G/L ON THE SALE G'!


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Mar 10 2011, 12:46 AM~20056046
> *how much?  :dunno:
> *


4 WHAT???? :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SOLD


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ihave a front 72 spoke rim and 2 back hollow hub rims sandblasted ready for primer or paint


















ihave this twisted crank for 26 inch (is nat rusted its the reflection)









ihave this light 2 nat sure what brand it is




































ihave these 2 schwinns bike a boy and girls


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Mar 10 2011, 11:46 AM~20059294
> *ihave a front 72 spoke rim and 2 back hollow hub rims sandblasted ready for primer or paint
> ihave these 2 schwinns bike a boy and girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: im curious, how much you asking for one these?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*25.00 THATS INCLUDIN SHIPN ANYWHERE IN U.S *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SOLD


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 10 2011, 01:49 PM~20059757
> *:wow:  im curious, how much you asking for one these?
> *


100 for both :wow:


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Mar 10 2011, 03:47 PM~20061117
> *100 for both :wow:
> *


damm if i was closer i wud buy both :wow: 

how much for light nd crank ???


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Mar 10 2011, 04:50 PM~20061144
> *damm if i was closer i wud buy both :wow:
> 
> how much for light nd crank ???
> *


light pending crank 25 shipped


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

i have this pixie throw me some offers


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 11:45 AM~20058896
> *SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 55800




----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ihave this light 2 nat sure what brand it is




































SOLDDDD


----------



## 55800

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

*(For Sale)..comes with display too..make offer through pm ....*
Twilight


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 10 2011, 04:49 PM~20061616
> *(For Sale)..comes with display too..make offer through pm ....
> Twilight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: bad ass bro g/l wit the sale homie


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 10 2011, 04:49 PM~20061616
> *(For Sale)..comes with display too..make offer through pm ....
> Twilight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 12:04 PM~20051448
> *The red bike 130 0bo and make offers on the other bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


both bikes still for sale


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 10 2011, 05:15 PM~20061798
> *both bikes still for sale
> *


is the red bike a 20"?


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 10 2011, 04:17 PM~20061813
> *is the red bike a 20"?
> *


the red bike is a 16" and the frame is a 20"


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Mar 10 2011, 03:47 PM~20061117
> *100 for both :wow:
> *


good deal right there.


----------



## Lil Spanks

:fool2:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

looking for flat twisted parts and square twisted parts p.m me


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 9 2011, 06:18 PM~20053612
> *a brand new 26" 3 wheel peice ...................150$
> 3 26"brand new rims ....i had the spokes twisted around eachother    85$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

$30 Shipped










:biggrin:


----------



## 96tein

@ schwinn1966...... any luck on gettin those pixie decals in yet.? :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

price am not making an offer i got tax money


> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 10 2011, 07:17 PM~20062677
> *MAKE OFFER PEOPLE
> (For Sale)..comes with display too..make offer through pm ....
> Twilight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 10:00 PM~20064169
> *price am not making an offer i got tax money
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

full bike still for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 8 2011, 11:58 PM~20047819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 9 2011, 12:09 AM~20047927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROWN MAKE OFFER A LIL DIRTY
> *


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 9 2011, 12:23 AM~20048034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE OFFER
> *


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 9 2011, 12:13 AM~20047958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE OFFER HAS A COUPLE SCRATCHS
> *


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 9 2011, 12:17 AM~20047986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRIKE KIT WIT A RACK 4 1 PUMP 2 BATT
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 10:00 PM~20064169
> *price am not making an offer i got tax money
> *


1000


----------



## elspock84

1976 schwinn deluxe frame media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. only flaw is da kickstand was broken off. 60 shipped.


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes


----------



## elspock84

1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock


----------



## elspock84

20" 1972 schwinn jr stingray frame and chainguard 90 shipped


----------



## Lil Spanks

:fool2:


----------



## juangotti

50 shipped


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 11 2011, 12:25 AM~20064885
> *
> (For Sale)..comes with display too...make offers pm me .....
> Twilight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam for a thousand thats a good deal. to bad i am broke right now


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

got these radio flyer wheels up for trade. looking for a custom front fender for a 20''. lmk  

also got other shit (after market and used)


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 10 2011, 04:15 PM~20061798
> *both bikes still for sale
> *


still got these two bikes for sale hit me up


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 12:04 PM~20051448
> *The red bike 130 0bo and make offers on the other bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got these two bikes for sale hit me up


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 8 2011, 11:36 PM~20047608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE OFFER NEEDS NEW PANIT HAS CHIPS NOT PERFECT
> *


----------



## elspock84

1976 schwinn deluxe frame media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. only flaw is da kickstand was broken off. 60 shipped. 





























1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 







































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 






































20" 1972 schwinn jr stingray frame and chainguard 90 shipped


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

need 20 inch tripple twisted fender braces;2 of them


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 10 2011, 10:55 PM~20065102
> *dam for a thousand thats a good deal. to bad i am broke right now
> *


where does he say 1000?

thats a super buy for a 1000!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 11 2011, 03:59 PM~20069285
> *where does he say 1000?
> 
> thats a super buy for a 1000!
> *


cuz thats what i want for it


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

forks with twisted crown, sissy bar,continental kit with knock off sproket with twisted pedals,red 5 botton seat and mirors handel bars and chain steering wheel all together make me an offer all in gud codtion

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 11 2011, 03:01 PM~20069297
> *cuz thats what i want for it
> *


i have the money but u too far


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 11 2011, 03:56 PM~20070058
> *i have the money but u too far
> *


 :wow: buy mine lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 11 2011, 05:56 PM~20070058
> *i have the money but u too far
> *


lier :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 11 2011, 05:38 PM~20070359
> *lier :biggrin:
> *


got my tax return :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 11 2011, 06:44 PM~20070417
> *got my tax return  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 11 2011, 06:44 PM~20070417
> *got my tax return  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## modelcarbuilder

>
Click to expand...


----------



## modelcarbuilder

26" 3 wheel peice ...................150$
3 26"brand new rims ....i had the spokes twisted around eachother 85$[/size]
























[/quote]


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Im looking for..
china gold 16" rim for a booty kit..
*chrome ROUND twisted handlebars,fork,braces,
TWISTED spoke wheels...*


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 11 2011, 08:25 PM~20071506
> *Im looking for..
> china gold 16" rim for a booty kit..
> chrome ROUND twisted handlebars,fork,braces,
> TWISTED spoke wheels...
> *


Do all these parts have to be twisted and for a 16 inch


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2011, 12:50 AM~20065073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 shipped
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 11 2011, 02:01 PM~20069297
> *cuz thats what i want for it
> *


well thats a great buy for 1000!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 11 2011, 11:16 PM~20072288
> *well thats a great buy for 1000!
> *


but nobody wants to pay that kind of money


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 11 2011, 11:52 PM~20072526
> *but nobody wants to pay that kind of money
> *


they dont want to pay for shit :uh:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 11 2011, 09:52 PM~20072526
> *but nobody wants to pay that kind of money
> *


have you tried to sell it somewhere else besides lil?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2011, 07:53 PM~20071712
> *
> *


whats the bottom part for? and where do you connect the seat post?


----------



## 55800

GOT THIS WILL TRADE FOR 12IN OR 20IN PARTS HIT ME UP WIT WAT U GOT IM MOVING TOMMAROW AND DONT WANT TO TAKE SHYT I AINT USING WITH ME









painted frame w/ polished schwinn badge brand new crank brand new sprocket


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

forks with twisted crown, sissy bar,continental kit with knock off sproket with twisted pedals,red 5 botton seat and mirors handel bars and chain steering wheel all together 

300 OBO + SHIPING


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

I need some 16" fenders anybody got some for sale :dunno:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Mar 12 2011, 10:41 AM~20074554
> *I need some 16" fenders anybody got some for sale  :dunno:
> *


hit up my homie lesstime he can get u some


----------



## modelcarbuilder

200 for the three new twisted 26" wheels and the new 26" three wheel peice....everything is brand new


----------



## elspock84

1976 schwinn deluxe frame media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. only flaw is da kickstand was broken off. 60 shipped. 


























1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 



































20" 1972 schwinn jr stingray frame and chainguard 90 shipped


----------



## Lil Spanks

Twilite for sale..make offer people..im gonna take the hydros off cuz i know im not gonna get what i want for it


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 12 2011, 01:21 PM~20075615
> *Twilite for sale..make offer people..im gonna take the hydros off cuz i know im not gonna get what i want for it
> *


u will if u come to sacramento lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 11 2011, 08:27 PM~20071522
> *Do all these parts have to be twisted and for a 16 inch
> *


yea round twisted and for a 20"


----------



## JAMES843

I am selling this 16" pixie frame. I have the OG forks and sprocket. TRIKE KIT & SPRINGER FORK ARE NOT FOR SALE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

uote=PASSIONATE63,Mar 11 2011, 12:01 AM~20065139]
got these radio flyer wheels up for trade. looking for a custom front fender for a 20''. lmk  

also got other shit (after market and used)


















[/quote]


----------



## Neighborhoodz

looking for OG Bent forks for a 20'. Pm me if y'all got any. Dont' wanna chance doing it myself.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 12 2011, 08:30 AM~20074512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forks with twisted crown, sissy bar,continental kit with knock off sproket with twisted pedals,red 5 botton seat and mirors handel bars and chain steering wheel all together
> 
> 300 OBO + SHIPING
> *


NEED TO SELL ASAP!


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 9 2011, 12:09 AM~20047927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROWN MAKE OFFER A LIL DIRTY
> *


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 8 2011, 11:36 PM~20047608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE OFFER NEEDS NEW PANIT HAS CHIPS NOT PERFECT
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 13 2011, 07:48 PM~20084481
> *
> *


How much for the fenders??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 13 2011, 09:39 PM~20084990
> *How much for the fenders??
> *


 :wow:


----------



## schwinn1966

$55 shipped
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

$45 Shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 12 2011, 12:09 AM~20072653
> *whats the bottom part for? and where do you connect the seat post?
> *


Dunno Raul has it. 40 bucks and you pick it up from him.


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 12:04 PM~20051448
> *The red bike 130 0bo and make offers on the other bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still up for sale hit me up if interested


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Selling my12 inch bike" Twilite"..600 plus another bike..perfer a schwinn..could be o.g..... cuz i know im not gonna get what i want for it..so im really loosing out big time...comes without hydros but comes with display....No shipping*


----------



## Clown Confusion

lets make this easy who has pay pal cuz i dont trust m/o


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 14 2011, 06:35 PM~20091223
> *lets make this easy who has pay pal cuz i dont trust m/o
> *


me what you got pm me


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 14 2011, 04:16 PM~20090475
> *Selling my12 inch bike" Twilite"..600  plus another bike..perfer a schwinn..could be o.g..... cuz i know im not gonna get what i want for it..so im really loosing out big time...comes without hydros but comes with display....No shipping
> *


Kan u post piks or pm me some piks bro. I might have a buyer for u


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Mar 14 2011, 08:19 PM~20091724
> *Kan u post piks or pm me some piks bro. I might have a buyer for u
> *


pm sent


----------



## 66 buick

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 14 2011, 05:16 PM~20090475
> *Selling my12 inch bike" Twilite"..600  plus another bike..perfer a schwinn..could be o.g..... cuz i know im not gonna get what i want for it..so im really loosing out big time...comes without hydros but comes with display....No shipping
> *


send a pic in mym pm thanks BIG JOHN


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

need twisted sissy bar and forks all twisted forks flat twisted


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 14 2011, 08:53 PM~20092114
> *send a pic in mym pm thanks BIG JOHN
> *




pm sent


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Im looking for..
china gold 16" rim for a booty kit..
*chrome ROUND.. twisted handlebars,x2 twisted fender bars,twisted sprocket,twisted chainguard,
72 fan wheels
TWISTED spoke wheels...*

all for a 20"


----------



## elspock84

1976 schwinn deluxe frame media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. only flaw is da kickstand was broken off. 60 shipped. 


























1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 



































20" 1972 schwinn jr stingray frame and chainguard 90 shipped


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2011, 12:47 PM~20087783
> *Dunno Raul has it. 40 bucks and you pick it up from him.
> *


Seat is sold


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Selling my12 inch bike" Twilite"..600 plus another bike..perfer a schwinn..could be o.g..... cuz i know im not gonna get what i want for it..so im really loosing out big time...No shipping*


----------



## JAMES843

i got 2 pixie frams $25 a piece +shipping or $40 for both of them +shipping




























just frams


----------



## elspock84

1976 schwinn deluxe frame media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. only flaw is da kickstand was broken off. 60 shipped. 


























1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 



































20" 1972 schwinn jr stingray frame and chainguard 90 shipped


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Selling my12 inch bike" Twilite"..600 plus another bike..perfer a schwinn..could be o.g..... cuz i know im not gonna get what i want for it..so im really loosing out big time...No shipping*


----------



## schwinn1966

$30 Shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 15 2011, 03:21 PM~20098605
> *$30 Shipped
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a trade bro.????


----------



## thomas67442

looking for a Twisted head badge for sale pm me????


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> forks with twisted crown, sissy bar,continental kit with knock off sproket with twisted pedals,red 5 botton seat and mirors handel bars and chain steering wheel all together
> 
> 300 OBO + SHIPING


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 15 2011, 06:06 PM~20099325
> *a trade bro.????
> *


CASH Preferred
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

TRIPLE TWISTED CROWN


----------



## elspock84

SALE PENDING :x: :x: 



1976 schwinn deluxe frame media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. only flaw is da kickstand was broken off. 60 shipped.


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Selling my12 inch bike" Twilite"..600 plus another bike..perfer a schwinn..could be o.g..... cuz i know im not gonna get what i want for it..so im really loosing out big time...No shipping*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 09:50 PM~20101467
> *SALE PENDING :x:  :x:
> 1976 schwinn deluxe frame media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. only flaw is da kickstand was broken off.  60 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

PAID FOR THIS MORNIN :biggrin: PAINTED THIS AFTERNOON :wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 02:17 PM~20106908
> *PAID FOR THIS MORNIN  :biggrin:  PAINTED THIS AFTERNOON  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 16 2011, 08:53 PM~20109154
> *:uh:
> *


wtf get yo ass back to paint forum now bissh!!! or you aint gonna get none :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 




































*WILL MAKE SPECIAL BLENDS WIT FLAKES IF YOU WANT  *


----------



## elspock84

20" 1972 schwinn jr stingray frame and chainguard 90 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

20"
$125 SHIPPED
:biggrin:


----------



## inked1987

anyone got any square twisted fender braces need em ASAP!!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 17 2011, 10:15 AM~20112932
> *20"
> $125 SHIPPED
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look new, any rust?


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 




































*WILL MAKE SPECIAL BLENDS WIT FLAKES IF YOU WANT  *


----------



## JAMES843

i got 2 pixie frams $25 a piece +shipping or $40 for both of them +shipping




























just frams


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 17 2011, 03:15 PM~20114795
> *they look new, any rust?
> *


yes, they are NEW... no rust either 
:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 17 2011, 02:39 PM~20114949
> *i got 2 pixie frams  $25 a piece +shipping or $40 for both of them +shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just frams
> *



the blue frame is sold


----------



## Str8crazy80

looking for a green set(4) of angled dice valve stem caps or any color will do


----------



## schwinn1966

$45 Shipped
:biggrin:


----------



## prieto

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 17 2011, 04:44 PM~20115684
> *$45 Shipped
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What size forks r these for


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by prieto_@Mar 17 2011, 07:41 PM~20116500
> *What size forks r these for
> *


20"

:biggrin: 

what size u looking for?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 17 2011, 04:20 PM~20115545
> *looking for a green set(4) of angled dice valve stem caps or any color will do
> *


----------



## JAMES843

i have some new 20" 72 spoke trike wheels 
twisted seat and sissy bar 

4 sale


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 18 2011, 02:58 PM~20122516
> *i have some new 20" 72 spock trike wheels
> twisted seat and sissy bar
> 
> 4 sale
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: can i see


----------



## D Twist




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 18 2011, 06:04 PM~20123668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey dats my buddy!! :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*looking for a raw, polished or chromed DTwisted Schwinn head badge trim*


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 04:07 PM~20124018
> *Hey dats my buddy!! :h5:
> *


No I am :uh:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 18 2011, 11:36 PM~20126664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  nice wheels too bad im not building a lil tiger i would soo buy them


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 19 2011, 12:03 AM~20126121
> *No I am :uh:
> *


no you my boo and snookums :biggrin:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

asking $150 obo will be taking it to the lowlowcarshow at camargo park next weekend can check it out there


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

I got a small liftgate pump and cylinder that I thought somebody might be able to use on their bike. Open for trades and offers. Not asking much but you pay shipping. 




































It is a complete set up with a up and down switch. Maybe use it to tilt your trike box or get fork cylinders and use it for that.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Does any body sell twisted spoke for 20 inch rim...and how much a spoke


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2011, 05:43 PM~20130379
> *Does any body sell twisted spoke for 20 inch rim...and how much a spoke
> *


be cheaper to buy the whole rim with the spokes.


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 




































*WILL MAKE SPECIAL BLENDS WIT FLAKES IF YOU WANT  *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2011, 05:15 PM~20130521
> *be cheaper to buy the whole rim with the spokes.
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

forks with twisted crown, sissy bar,continental kit with knock off sproket with twisted pedals,red 5 botton seat and mirors handel bars and chain steering wheel all together


----------



## RDominguez1987

I'm looking for 4, 20" double square twist fender braces


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 20 2011, 11:39 AM~20134722
> *forks with twisted crown, sissy bar,continental kit with knock off sproket with twisted pedals,red 5 botton seat and mirors handel bars and chain steering wheel all together
> *


 How much..r they in good shape... Pm me thanks...


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Mar 20 2011, 11:10 AM~20134902
> *How much..r they in good shape... Pm me thanks...
> *


 pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz

got a few parts for sale so let me know if your interested in any of them thanks 
spear peddles are already sold 
















i also have these warren wongs for sale


----------



## -GT- RAY

Pm sent


----------



## Charles254

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 20 2011, 04:36 PM~20135624
> *got a few parts for sale so let me know if your interested in any of them thanks
> spear peddles are already sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have these warren wongs for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the down crown and twisted spring


----------



## west_13

got some 12'' parts for sale..post pics in a minute..


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

hollow hub trike kit plus all 3 rims sandblasted ready for paint and all 3 fenders engraved ;shoot offers or trades


----------



## west_13




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 20 2011, 07:41 PM~20136860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This nikka got justin bieber clothes on :uh:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 05:13 PM~20137096
> *This nikka got justin bieber clothes on :uh:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 20 2011, 01:36 PM~20135624
> *got a few parts for sale so let me know if your interested in any of them thanks
> spear peddles are already sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have these warren wongs for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the badges and the rims bro?


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ineed twisted fenders and a twisted seat iwant square


----------



## JAMES843

make offer i do have 4 fender braces and a twisted sissy bar


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 21 2011, 01:53 AM~20140395
> *Selling my12 inch bike" Twilite".....--800-- o.b.o cuz i know im not gonna get what i want for it..so im really loosing out big time... comes with display and hydros.......No shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s dont ask for more pics cuz i dont have anymore...
> *


do u have any more pics lol :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 19 2011, 02:29 PM~20129054
> *I got a small liftgate pump and cylinder that I thought somebody might be able to use on their bike. Open for trades and offers. Not asking much but you pay shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a complete set up with a up and down switch. Maybe use it to tilt your trike box or get fork cylinders and use it for that.
> *


here is how it was mounted. It's smaller than a normal pump, so would seem perfect for a bike. has one sylinoid and a box with a up and down button that you can easily switch over to switches.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man




----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 




































<span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL[/b]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

*Anybody got any Gold parts for a 20" that they are willing to ship
Hit me up*


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 21 2011, 01:58 AM~20140399
> *do u have any more pics lol  :biggrin:
> *



pinche Mikey I was bout to ask da same thang :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 21 2011, 01:36 AM~20140374
> *make offer i do have 4 fender braces and a twisted sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i also have a trike kit 4 sale 4 a 20 "and 4 16"rims


----------



## Lil Spanks

]


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 08:52 AM~20141591
> *Anybody got any Gold parts for a 20" that they are willing to ship
> Hit me up
> *


Pm sent


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 21 2011, 03:36 PM~20143762
> *i also have a trike kit 4 sale 4 a 20 "and 4 16"rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price on the trike kit?


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

anyone got classic wheels 4sale ''28 spoke''


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 21 2011, 07:04 PM~20145925
> *Need it gone...make offer
> *


300


----------



## lesstime

WANTED LIL TIGER PARTS WHAT YOU GOT PM ME PICS AND ASKING PRICE THANKS


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 21 2011, 06:37 PM~20145646
> *whats the price on the trike kit?
> *


make offer


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 21 2011, 06:16 PM~20146020
> *300
> *


 :0


----------



## kajumbo

im looking for a banana seat for a 12" pm me if u got 1 or know where i can get 1 at


----------



## TonyO

*TNT the FIRST company to bust out with faced bottom bracket cups.* $55 per set plus shipping raw. Let me know what sets you guys want. These are welded ready for polishing and plating:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 22 2011, 05:04 AM~20145925
> *Need it gone...make offer
> *


Offer sent I got cash available now.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 22 2011, 08:46 AM~20150181
> *Offer sent I got cash available now.
> *


pm sent...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 22 2011, 09:37 AM~20150122
> *TNT the FIRST company to bust out with faced bottom bracket cups.  $55 per set plus shipping raw.  Let me know what sets you guys want.  These are welded ready for polishing and plating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: wow :ugh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 22 2011, 05:58 PM~20150249
> *pm sent...
> *


Consider it sold bro I'll get the $$ to you ASAP.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Twilite is sold..going to oc..sorry guys..had cash in hand


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 22 2011, 08:20 PM~20151169
> *Twilite is sold..going to oc..sorry guys..had cash in hand
> *


 :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 22 2011, 12:26 PM~20151212
> *:angry:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHHA!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 




































<span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL[/b]


----------



## elspock84

BACK UP FOR SALE! 65 SHIPPED OR TRADES 


PICTURES DO THIS PAINT COLOR NO JUSTICE AT ALL. ill take more pics in da sun as soon as there is some.


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 17 2011, 04:20 PM~20115545
> *looking for a green set(4) of angled dice valve stem caps or any color will do
> *


 google cant seem find any


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 22 2011, 12:54 PM~20151855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey are you the one selling all the parts on craigslist in Colorado?
What's up with a package deal on your parts?
Got any gold pieces?


----------



## TonyO

Sissybars for sale $100 shipped anywhere in the continental US fresh off the machine:


----------



## 55800

make trade offer the twisted fork bars may be for a 16inch or anything u might want them for, steering tube, and a 90 degree peice that the spring connects to makes your bike alot lower then the cheap china ones :cheesy:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 20 2011, 10:39 AM~20134722
> *forks with twisted crown, sissy bar,continental kit with knock off sproket with twisted pedals,red 5 botton seat and mirors handel bars and chain steering wheel all together
> *


offers :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 20 2011, 12:39 PM~20134722
> *forks with twisted crown, sissy bar,continental kit with knock off sproket with twisted pedals,red 5 botton seat and mirors handel bars and chain steering wheel all together
> *


Pics and price?


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 03:39 PM~20153890
> *Pics and price?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 22 2011, 03:57 PM~20153568
> *offers  :dunno:
> *


please help him out


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 22 2011, 03:52 PM~20153970
> *please help him out
> *


thanx mike :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 22 2011, 06:37 AM~20150122
> *TNT the FIRST company to bust out with faced bottom bracket cups.  $55 per set plus shipping raw.  Let me know what sets you guys want.  These are welded ready for polishing and plating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tried this out but didnt end up going with it becouse u can only see it on one of the sides due to the sprocket


----------



## modelcarbuilder

location: Orange Couny, CA


phone#: 714-564-9446


----------



## modelcarbuilder

location: Orange Couny, CA


phone#: 714-564-9446


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 23 2011, 02:56 AM~20154006
> *tried this out but didnt end up going with it becouse u can only see it on one of the sides due to the sprocket
> *


Not if you look at it like this :scrutinize: Then you be like :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 


:biggrin: I figure if the twisted ones are popular the faced ones would be popular


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 




































<span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL[/b]


----------



## elspock84

BACK UP FOR SALE! 65 SHIPPED OR TRADES 
PICTURES DO THIS PAINT COLOR NO JUSTICE AT ALL. ill take more pics in da sun as soon as there is some.


----------



## schwinn1966

$50 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

I have a brand new iphone4 for sale throw me some good offers! 16gb


----------



## hnicustoms

for sale.........

15 for sprocket.....

65 for braces....... shipped..... braces are 24'' or 26''

braces i will trade for a steering wheel if anyone's interested.....
sprocket i will trade 4 a fork tube..... 

or i will trade 4 a twisted seat


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 23 2011, 09:53 AM~20160018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale.........
> 
> 15 for sprocket.....
> 
> 65 for braces.......  shipped.....      braces are 24'' or 26''
> 
> braces i  will trade for a steering wheel if anyone's interested.....
> sprocket i will trade 4 a fork tube.....
> 
> or i will trade 4 a twisted seat
> 
> 
> *


u lookin 4 a steering tube for the sprocket?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 22 2011, 12:59 PM~20152327
> *make trade offer the twisted fork bars may be for a 16inch or anything u might want them for, steering tube, and a 90 degree peice that the spring connects to makes your bike alot lower then the cheap china ones :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 23 2011, 11:54 AM~20160031
> *u lookin 4 a steering tube for the sprocket?
> *



yup......un cut :wow: long enough for a Schwinn head tube :wow:


----------



## syked1

i got a bunch of stuff for sale visit my thread...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry20160808


----------



## JAMES843

I have a flat twisted seat,sissy bar, 4 fender braces for a 20", a down crown and a continental kit all in good condition. can get pics of all of it just dont have pics right now. Im asking $200 shipped obo


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 23 2011, 10:17 AM~20159414
> *I have a brand new iphone4 for sale throw me some good offers! 16gb
> *


I'll trade you a blue trike frame maybe :0 :wow:   

yea right


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2011, 02:47 PM~20162180
> *I'll trade you a blue trike frame maybe :0  :wow:
> 
> yea right
> *


u mean da baby blue one hell yeah lets do it! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Still got these forks for sale and the steering wheel on the left and the bottom are still for sale as well.



















Handlebars for sale too I got matching forks and sissybars for that design


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 23 2011, 04:50 PM~20162197
> *u mean da baby blue one hell yeah lets do it! :biggrin:
> *


yea it kinda looks a lil' sumptin like your avi

but sorry it's not for trade, I was just kidding


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2011, 02:59 PM~20162280
> *yea it kinda looks a lil' sumptin like your avi
> 
> but sorry it's not for trade, I was just kidding
> *


 :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 23 2011, 01:50 PM~20162197
> *u mean da baby blue one hell yeah lets do it! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 23 2011, 05:12 PM~20163214
> *:0  :wow:
> *


cant wait to c wat u started n ended up in da eastcoast! :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

ANY RIMS FOR SALE?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 23 2011, 08:37 PM~20165022
> *ANY RIMS FOR SALE?
> *


what size you looking 4 ?


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 23 2011, 07:50 PM~20165196
> *what size you looking 4 ?
> *


20 would b beter painted red


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 23 2011, 08:52 PM~20165226
> *20 would b beter painted red
> *


i got thes


----------



## lesstime

make offer


----------



## lesstime

stroller have to make handle 
no pedal setup still has steering
carb is not bolted on yet but will be by the 9th of april if dont sale before
make offer


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 11:16 PM~20165504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer
> *


hold on to these for me nukka!!! :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

i have a steering wheel for sale or trade... Will take any 20 inch part(s)....the wheel is painted red on the chain and base.!...i will provide pics if needed.!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 10:41 PM~20166350
> *i have a steering wheel for sale or trade... Will take any 20 inch part(s)....the wheel is painted red on the chain and base.!...i will provide pics if needed.!
> *


can you send me a pic?


----------



## cruisethewhip

i have a all chrome trike located in lakecounty clean no rust dont have pics but will if anybody needs or wants to buy


----------



## cruisethewhip

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Mar 23 2011, 11:57 PM~20166497
> *i have  a all chrome trike located in lakecounty clean no rust dont have pics but will if anybody needs or wants to buy
> *


lake county illinois *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Mar 24 2011, 12:57 AM~20166497
> *i have  a all chrome trike located in lakecounty clean no rust dont have pics but will if anybody needs or wants to buy
> *


How much???


----------



## cruisethewhip

1300 firm , only thing NOT twisted on it is the frame , it has 144 spokes brand new tires on all 3 No Rust and VERY CLEAN.. it only needs a chain but thats like $15 at the bike shop.... lmk


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Mar 23 2011, 11:58 PM~20166866
> *1300 firm , only thing NOT twisted on it is the frame , it has 144 spokes brand new tires on all 3 No Rust and VERY CLEAN.. it only needs a chain but thats like $15 at the bike shop.... lmk
> *


wow 1300 post some pic so we can see it


----------



## JAMES843

geting rid of stuff i have laying a round pm me if you see somthing you wont 
20" $ 30 +shipping
















35+shipping 








40 +shipping








20" free spin mag wheels metal not plastic 40+shipping








15+shipping








16" green star wheels









16" pixie forks 15+shipping
















set of 12" wheels 









4 of thes 16" red star wheels 2 front and 2 back 









and a flat twisted sissybar








2 20" brand new 72 spoke hollow hub trike wheels









flat twisted extended crown (sold)
4 20" fender braces (sold)
trike kit (sold)
and all the red and green wheels are pending


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 24 2011, 12:09 AM~20166933
> *geting rid of stuff i have laying a round pm me if you see somthing you wont
> 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" free spin mag wheels metal not plastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" green star wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" pixie forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set of 12" wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 of thes 16" red star wheels 2 front and 2 back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 20" fender braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flat twisted extended crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a flat twisted sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 20" brand new 72 spoke hollow hub trike wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4 of thes 16" red star wheels 2 front and 2 back 








16" green star wheels









THESE ARE SOLD TO ME


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 24 2011, 04:46 AM~20167313
> *4 of thes 16" red star wheels 2 front and 2 back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" green star wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE SOLD TO ME
> *



text me


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 24 2011, 04:46 AM~20167313
> *4 of thes 16" red star wheels 2 front and 2 back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" green star wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE SOLD TO ME
> *


these didnt come in 20"?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 24 2011, 05:15 AM~20167376
> *text me
> *


done and did bro :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 24 2011, 05:21 AM~20167387
> *these didnt come in 20"?
> *


i was told they did but never seen them in person so am going to say no you wouldnt want them any way they are POS wheels the spokes come loose after you put them on the road one time :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 24 2011, 04:46 AM~20167313
> *4 of thes 16" red star wheels 2 front and 2 back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" green star wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE SOLD TO ME
> *


the 6 star wheels are sold


----------



## TonyO

Still got these forks for sale and the steering wheel on the left and the bottom are still for sale as well.



















Handlebars for sale too I got matching forks and sissybars for that design


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Have these forks, sissybar, and handle bars

Whole set for 200 shipped!


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Have these forks, sissybar, and handle bars

Whole set for 200 shipped!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 24 2011, 04:46 AM~20167313
> *4 of thes 16" red star wheels 2 front and 2 back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" green star wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE SOLD TO ME
> *


Are you collecting all these parts or what? :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Got this love seat and matching seat for a 20in for sale, don't really want to sell but can use the cash. Never been on a bike was done less than a month ago by hotstuff in New Mexico( same person who did the love seat on Lunch money)














































Sold as a set not parting them


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 24 2011, 10:32 AM~20169217
> *Got this love seat and matching seat for a 20in for sale, don't really want to sell but can use the cash. Never been on a bike was done less than a month ago by hotstuff in New Mexico( same person who did the love seat on Lunch money)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold as a set not parting them
> *


   dont do it


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2011, 10:23 AM~20169155
> *Are you collecting all these parts or what?  :biggrin:
> *


yes


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 24 2011, 10:32 AM~20169217
> *Got this love seat and matching seat for a 20in for sale, don't really want to sell but can use the cash. Never been on a bike was done less than a month ago by hotstuff in New Mexico( same person who did the love seat on Lunch money)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold as a set not parting them
> *


pm price please


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 24 2011, 10:48 AM~20169304
> *yes
> *


Oh


----------



## lesstime

why are you not workin calll me after 5


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby:he IS working


----------



## lesstime

oh ok Gaby:  the hoppers almost ready?


----------



## Clown Confusion

lesstime hows it going


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby:we're working on it almost done got new parts and gotta get some more dumps


----------



## lesstime

GREAT MIKEY


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

ANY ONE GOT A USED 10 INCH STEERING TUBE?


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 




































<span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL[/b]


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 24 2011, 10:51 AM~20169331
> *why are you not workin calll me after 5
> *


I am at work but I'm o my iPhone. Did you like what you saw?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 24 2011, 11:16 AM~20169508
> *ANY ONE GOT A USED 10 INCH STEERING TUBE?
> *


Are you going to work on the bike? :cheesy:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2011, 10:58 AM~20169751
> *Are you going to work on the bike?  :cheesy:
> *


yea :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 24 2011, 12:00 PM~20169757
> *yea :biggrin:
> *


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2011, 11:19 AM~20169852
> *
> *


geting it painted airbrush and pin striped real soon so gana need u to draw me the bak fender :biggrin:


----------



## cruisethewhip

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 24 2011, 01:05 AM~20166909
> *wow 1300 post some pic so we can see it
> *


yeah i will post pics soon


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 24 2011, 12:32 PM~20169217
> *Got this love seat and matching seat for a 20in for sale, don't really want to sell but can use the cash. Never been on a bike was done less than a month ago by hotstuff in New Mexico( same person who did the love seat on Lunch money)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold as a set not parting them
> *


how much you want bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 24 2011, 01:21 PM~20169138
> *Have these forks, sissybar, and handle bars
> 
> Whole set for 200 shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real nice bro  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 24 2011, 12:32 PM~20169217
> *Got this love seat and matching seat for a 20in for sale, don't really want to sell but can use the cash. Never been on a bike was done less than a month ago by hotstuff in New Mexico( same person who did the love seat on Lunch money)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold as a set not parting them
> *


that would look f*cking sick put on this :0 :biggrin: 
the uhpolstery will compliment the pinstriping lovely


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 24 2011, 10:32 AM~20169217
> *Got this love seat and matching seat for a 20in for sale, don't really want to sell but can use the cash. Never been on a bike was done less than a month ago by hotstuff in New Mexico( same person who did the love seat on Lunch money)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold as a set not parting them
> *



I want this hope won't sell quick!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 24 2011, 03:23 PM~20170171
> *I want this hope won't sell quick!
> *


i want it :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 01:22 PM~20170160
> *that would look f*cking sick put on this :0  :biggrin:
> the uhpolstery will compliment the pinstriping lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dat would look syk on ur trike homie... :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 24 2011, 03:25 PM~20170181
> *Dat would look syk on ur trike homie... :biggrin:
> *


yessir I think we need to do something about this!!!!!


if it was the Jersey Shore, we'd have ourselves a situation


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 02:28 PM~20170201
> *yessir I think we need to do something about this!!!!!
> if it was the Jersey Shore, we'd have ourselves a situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahahahahaha.... what a bunch of over dramatic drama queens the jersey shore groupe is.... but that seat with that bike would be quite the situation in deed... :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 24 2011, 03:44 PM~20170302
> *bahahahahaha....  what a bunch of over dramatic drama queens the jersey shore groupe is.... but that seat with that bike would be quite the situation in deed... :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya bro, I think we mite have a sale pending, maybe :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> Got this love seat and matching seat for a 20in for sale, don't really want to sell but can use the cash. Never been on a bike was done less than a month ago by hotstuff in New Mexico( same person who did the love seat on Lunch money)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold as a set not parting them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da
> shit looks badass hotstuff work is bad ass .... he did my display but. he not from new mexico he from san antonio,tx


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 24 2011, 10:32 AM~20169217
> *Got this love seat and matching seat for a 20in for sale, don't really want to sell but can use the cash. Never been on a bike was done less than a month ago by hotstuff in New Mexico( same person who did the love seat on Lunch money)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold as a set not parting them
> *


Can u send me payment info? :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 24 2011, 04:05 PM~20170470
> *Can u send me payment info? :0
> *


me first, lmao :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 02:08 PM~20170483
> *me first, lmao :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 24 2011, 04:09 PM~20170491
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


so is this love seat and banana seat sold yet, huh huh??????? :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 03:11 PM~20170919
> *so is this love seat and banana seat sold yet, huh huh??????? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

:wow: *sold!*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 24 2011, 06:11 PM~20171276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: *sold!* to me :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 03:39 PM~20171471
> *:wow:  sold! to me :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 06:39 PM~20171471
> *:wow:  sold! to me :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 24 2011, 04:53 PM~20171564
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


dam it pedal scaperz dude is a baller buys almost everything on here smh! :0


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 23 2011, 10:47 PM~20166408
> *can you send me a pic?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Mar 24 2011, 06:42 PM~20171490-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 06:53 PM~20171564
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Mar 24 2011, 06:56 PM~20171582
> *dam it pedal scaperz dude is a baller buys almost everything on here smh! :0
> *



bahhhhh haha you guys know what we up to, lmao!!!!!!!!

theres only a few others that know what it is!!!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 24 2011, 12:09 AM~20166933
> *geting rid of stuff i have laying a round pm me if you see somthing you wont
> 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" free spin mag wheels metal not plastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" green star wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" pixie forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set of 12" wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 of thes 16" red star wheels 2 front and 2 back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 20" fender braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flat twisted extended crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a flat twisted sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 20" brand new 72 spoke hollow hub trike wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

i have a steering wheel for sale or trade... Will take any 20 inch part(s)....the wheel is painted red on the chain and base.!...i will provide pics if needed.!


----------



## schwinn1966

Chromed n Ready to go!









$55 shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 




































<span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL[/b]


----------



## schwinn1966

:uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 25 2011, 06:32 AM~20173619
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao: I feel ya pain


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2011, 09:35 PM~20173656
> *:roflmao:  I feel ya pain
> *


stuff still selling so 

oh well
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

still have a set of these too










:biggrin:


----------



## dave_st23

For sale $80 or trade never been used


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 25 2011, 06:40 AM~20173721
> *still have a set of these too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Wear a U of A shirt next time and they might sell :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic

> geting rid of stuff i have laying a round pm me if you see somthing you wont
> 20"
> [
> 
> 16" green star wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need one of these wheels front or back dont matter. how much?


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Got this from TNT if anyone wants it I just have them sitting there PM offers


----------



## JAMES843

> geting rid of stuff i have laying a round pm me if you see somthing you wont
> 20"
> [
> 
> 16" green star wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need one of these wheels front or back dont matter. how much?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry all 6 of them are pending to lesstime
Click to expand...


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 24 2011, 07:40 PM~20173721
> *still have a set of these too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i want thoes add it to wat i alredy told u and give me a total


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

INEED 


1.tripple twisted crown
2.trike kit
3.chrome seat pan
4.fenders twisted or regular


lmk if you have any off thiss


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Mar 25 2011, 01:14 PM~20179071
> *INEED
> 1.tripple twisted crown
> 2.trike kit
> 3.chrome seat pan
> 4.fenders twisted or regular
> lmk if you have any off thiss
> *



i have a 20"trike kit


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 




































<span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL[/b]


----------



## rollnlo84olds

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Mar 24 2011, 09:26 PM~20174254
> *For sale $80 or trade never been used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you still got this??


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 24 2011, 12:09 AM~20166933
> *geting rid of stuff i geting rid of stuff i have laying a round pm me if you see somthing you wont
> 20" $ 30 +shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35+shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 +shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" free spin mag wheels metal not plastic 40+shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15+shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" green star wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" pixie forks 15+shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set of 12" wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 of thes 16" red star wheels 2 front and 2 back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a flat twisted sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 20" brand new 72 spoke hollow hub trike wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flat twisted extended crown (sold)
> 4 20" fender braces (sold)
> trike kit (sold)
> and all the red and green wheels are pending
> *


----------



## cruisethewhip

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 24 2011, 01:05 AM~20166909
> *wow 1300 post some pic so we can see it
> *


OK I GOT THE PICS ON MY COMPUTER , NOW HOW DO I PUT THEM ON HERE??? OR IF YOU HAVE AN E-MAIL I CAN SEND THEM TO YOU FASTER.....


----------



## cruisethewhip

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 24 2011, 12:41 AM~20166766
> *How much???
> *


OK I GOT THE PICS ON MY COMPUTER , NOW HOW DO I PUT THEM ON HERE??? OR IF YOU HAVE AN E-MAIL I CAN SEND THEM TO YOU FASTER.....


----------



## lesstime

click on addreply and under the smilies there a image uploader


----------



## cruisethewhip

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 26 2011, 04:54 PM~20187332
> *click on addreply  and under the smilies there a image uploader
> *


thats wut im doin but it says "zip" is not an image??


----------



## lesstime

make sure the pic you have saved is a jpeg file if not its a pain to get to work if its not open it in paint and save it as a jpeg


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Mar 26 2011, 03:46 PM~20187262
> *OK I GOT THE PICS ON MY COMPUTER , NOW HOW DO I PUT THEM ON HERE??? OR IF YOU HAVE AN E-MAIL I CAN SEND THEM TO YOU FASTER.....
> *


[email protected]


----------



## cruisethewhip

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 26 2011, 05:00 PM~20187368
> *[email protected]
> *


i emailed them lmk wen u get em


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Mar 26 2011, 04:18 PM~20187469
> *i emailed them lmk wen u get em
> *


ok got it here is the pic thought i would post them 4 you


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 26 2011, 03:42 PM~20187614
> *ok got it here is the pic thought i would post them 4 you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1,300 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 24 2011, 12:09 AM~20166933
> *geting rid of stuff i have laying a round pm me if you see somthing you wont
> 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" free spin mag wheels metal not plastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" green star wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" pixie forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set of 12" wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 of thes 16" red star wheels 2 front and 2 back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a flat twisted sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 20" brand new 72 spoke hollow hub trike wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flat twisted extended crown (sold)
> 4 20" fender braces (sold)
> trike kit (sold)
> and all the red and green wheels are pending
> *


----------



## Mexican Heaven

I need sissy bar twisted 
Forks twisted
Crank
Pedals
front fender
Steering wheel

Going with the twisted look


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Mar 25 2011, 04:17 PM~20179866
> *you still got this??
> *


Yup :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 26 2011, 04:45 PM~20187635
> *1,300 :wow:  :roflmao:
> *


x2!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 26 2011, 09:13 PM~20188521
> *x2!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X3


----------



## Bluegrass

Anyone selling a fork or pedals?


----------



## cruisethewhip

lmk wut u got then this shit clean NO RUST 144 spokes CLEAN idnt know how much simpler i can put it :dunno: its worth over 2000


----------



## cruisethewhip

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Mar 26 2011, 06:52 PM~20188071
> *I need sissy bar twisted
> Forks twisted
> Crank
> Pedals
> front fender
> Steering wheel
> 
> Going with the twisted look
> *


just buy my bike  :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Mar 26 2011, 09:08 PM~20189353
> *lmk wut u got then this shit clean NO RUST 144 spokes CLEAN idnt know how much simpler i can put it :dunno: its worth over 2000
> *


hey bro if you where to buy all the parts new yeah it might get close to that but if you are to buy it as a trike/bike its not as much as your trike/bike is used(someone has owned it not new from a store) your not going to get close to that on here you might get 500 from the right guy but times ar tough and everyone is trying get the most for there buck am not trying to be a dick or make fun of you or anything like that am just trying to help you out and let you know good luck on your sell


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 26 2011, 11:26 PM~20189513
> *hey bro if you  where to buy all the parts new yeah it might get close to that but if you are to buy it as a trike/bike its not as much as your trike/bike is used(someone has owned it not new from a store) your not going to get close to that on here you might get 500 from the right guy but times ar tough and everyone is trying get the most for there buck  am not trying to be a dick or make fun of you or anything like that am just trying to help you out and let you know good luck on your sell
> *


PREACH!! Yeah homie even 500 sounds like too much. ****** is broke these days. If you wanna get some kinda money ur better off piecing it out.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Mar 26 2011, 09:08 PM~20189353
> *lmk wut u got then this shit clean NO RUST 144 spokes CLEAN idnt know how much simpler i can put it :dunno: its worth over 2000
> *


fuck outta here you can pick them bitches up new for around 600


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 




































<span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL[/b]


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 26 2011, 09:54 PM~20189792
> *PREACH!! Yeah homie even 500 sounds like too much. ****** is broke these days. If you wanna get some kinda money ur better off piecing it out.
> *


its used 350 at best even then that pushing his luck hipsters only buy 2 wheel lowriders


----------



## modelcarbuilder

location: Orange Couny, CA
phone#: 714-564-9446


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> Sissybars for sale $100 shipped anywhere in the continental US fresh off the machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> who designed those? it looks hella like the trible s logo from the band slipknot.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@Mar 26 2011, 08:58 PM~20189279
> *Anyone selling a fork or pedals?
> *


what size forks you looking 4?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Mar 26 2011, 05:52 PM~20188071
> *I need sissy bar twisted
> Forks twisted
> Crank
> Pedals
> front fender
> Steering wheel
> 
> Going with the twisted look
> *


Hey Bro i have twisted pedals a steering wheel and a crank.!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@Mar 26 2011, 08:58 PM~20189279
> *Anyone selling a fork or pedals?
> *


I have chrome twisted pedals.!


----------



## Bluegrass

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 27 2011, 04:44 AM~20190806
> *what size forks you looking 4?
> *


20"


----------



## Mexican Heaven

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 26 2011, 05:42 PM~20187614
> *ok got it here is the pic thought i would post them 4 you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Mar 27 2011, 08:44 AM~20191590
> *How much
> *


not mine just posted the pic 4 him but he is asking $1300


----------



## Mexican Heaven

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 27 2011, 09:52 AM~20191645
> *not mine just posted the pic 4 him but he is asking $1300
> *


Ill offer 300 shipped


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

I need help find a turn table 4 my bike & some gold paleting in Phx AZ


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

any used cheap turn table for sale?


----------



## JAMES843

make offer or teade needs body work and paint


----------



## plague

FORSALE -SEARS & ROBUCK SPYDER 66,WAS BUILDING THIS BIKE FOR MY LITTLE BOY BUT WENT WITH A TRIKE INSTEAD THIS IS A RARE BIKE AND IS A CLASSIC, I HAVE YET TO SEE ONE OF THESE AT A SHOW, WOULD BE REALLY NICE IF IT WAS REDONE, BRAKES SHIFTER ALL WORK , LOCATED IN ROY,UTAH MAKE OFFER NEED IT GONE


----------



## cone_weezy

foolish one or socios_530 i have turntable for sale it need a minor fixing thats it got to fix a lil dint were the bar slides in the turntable base 140 shipped i paid 170 for it, i dont have the time to fix it


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 27 2011, 12:31 PM~20193388
> *foolish one or socios_530 i have turntable  for sale it need a minor fixing thats it got to fix a lil dint were the bar slides in the turntable base 140 shipped i paid 170 for it, i dont have the time to fix it
> *


piks?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 27 2011, 01:40 PM~20193444
> *piks?
> *











there a dint on the far right corner all u need is vise strip to straightin out if not the bar wont fit in it needs to be a perfect square









this is what it will look like


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

Ihave A Custom Lowrider Bike Frame its Camillion Changes Green,Gold,Teal Blue Here Are Piks Ido Not Have Wheels No More Onli Frame Asking 250 obo  Whells Show Some Colors It Will Hit


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 27 2011, 12:53 PM~20193505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there a dint on the far right corner all u need is vise strip  to straightin out if not the bar wont fit in it needs to be a perfect square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what it will look like
> *


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 27 2011, 01:53 PM~20193505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there a dint on the far right corner all u need is vise strip  to straightin out if not the bar wont fit in it needs to be a perfect square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what it will look like
> *


any trads?


----------



## lowriderwiz

180 spoke warren wongs (20 inch rims) 175 shipped


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 




































*WILL MAKE SPECIAL BLENDS WIT FLAKES IF YOU WANT  *
ome of my special blends :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

greengo green 










orangeless










blue light special 










radio actvie sunburst 










purple fusion


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

hey weezy is that pic in your avatar the mural on your bike?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 27 2011, 04:50 PM~20194543
> *hey weezy is that pic in your avatar the mural on your bike?
> *



:nosad: my frame is still getting work on :biggrin: u will be like this :0 when u see the upgrade on the frame


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ineed 

chrome seat pan
4 twisted axel nuts
tripple twisted crown


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 27 2011, 04:01 PM~20194203
> *180 spoke warren wongs (20 inch rims) 175 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any trades?


----------



## lowriderwiz

some parts that are for sale


----------



## Reynaldo866

> Sissybars for sale $100 shipped anywhere in the continental US fresh off the machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> who designed those? it looks hella like the trible s logo from the band slipknot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking the same thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 27 2011, 12:53 PM~20193505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there a dint on the far right corner all u need is vise strip  to straightin out if not the bar wont fit in it needs to be a perfect square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what it will look like
> *


SOLD TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Two air tanks for sale. Paint has been removed. PM me if interested.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 27 2011, 04:59 PM~20195161
> *:nosad: my frame is still getting work on  :biggrin: u will be like this  :0  when u see the upgrade on the frame
> *


cant wait to see it!


----------



## TonyO

> Sissybars for sale $100 shipped anywhere in the continental US fresh off the machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> who designed those? it looks hella like the trible s logo from the band slipknot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're sold anyway :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mexican Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 27 2011, 07:38 PM~20195562
> *some parts that are for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the steering wheel and sissy bar are they for a 20 in bike?


----------



## -GT- RAY

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: -GT- RAY, LIL GOODTIMES CC, lesstime

GT in the house.!!!!!


----------



## 817.TX.

For Sale!

$80 Shipped!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 27 2011, 01:53 PM~20193505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there a dint on the far right corner all u need is vise strip  to straightin out if not the bar wont fit in it needs to be a perfect square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what it will look like
> *


How much would it be 2 ship 2 PHX,AZ?


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 




































*WILL MAKE SPECIAL BLENDS WIT FLAKES IF YOU WANT  *

NEW MIXES

greengo green 










orangeless










blue light special 










radio actvie sunburst 










purple fusion 










hawaiian punch


----------



## lowriderwiz

150 shipped


----------



## the bone collector

How about JUST the crown?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 28 2011, 05:41 PM~20203387
> *How about JUST the crown?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: whats up Bone?


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 28 2011, 10:44 AM~20200724
> *For Sale!
> 
> $80 Shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So what is this again?


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Mar 28 2011, 01:38 PM~20202330
> *How much would it be 2 ship 2 PHX,AZ?
> *


sorry its sold :happysad:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 28 2011, 08:29 PM~20204256-->
> 
> 
> 
> So what is this again?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 08:52 PM~20204566
> *X2 since Billy bob had my question erased
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-orangecrush719_@Mar 28 2011, 09:34 PM~20205007
> *X3 :dunno:
> *


They are 2 mirrors. You would need to have the plxi glass cut and stuck on or just mount them chrome.


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 28 2011, 07:44 PM~20205122
> *sorry its sold :happysad:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin: not just yet i didnt recieve the money yet


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 28 2011, 07:48 PM~20205795
> *:twak:  :biggrin: not just yet i didnt recieve the money yet
> *


 :uh: i sent it thre paypal last night!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2011, 07:51 PM~20205190
> *They are 2 mirrors. You would need to have the plxi glass cut and stuck on or just mount them chrome.
> *


Where is the clamp for the handlebars?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2011, 10:59 PM~20205888
> *Where is the clamp for the handlebars?
> *


they are at the hardware store


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2011, 06:29 PM~20204256
> *So what is this again?
> *


there almost like my clown mirrors


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 28 2011, 04:37 PM~20203354
> *150 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Were u stay at? Would u take 130


----------



## 55800

anyone got any training wheels??pm me


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Still have these forks, sissybars, and handle bars.









Also have this fork and sprocket









This steering wheel with fresh chrome









And these mirrors


----------



## TonyO

$55 a pair raw










$100 raw for a 20"


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 30 2011, 03:58 PM~20216642
> *Still have these forks, sissybars, and handle bars.
> 
> Also have this fork and sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This steering wheel with fresh chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude you just bought that fork and sprocket from me  I'm sure you just had that TNT steering wheel dipped too.

How come people sell stuff they just acquired? :dunno:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2011, 06:43 AM~20216836
> *Dude you just bought that fork and sprocket from me   I'm sure you just had that TNT steering wheel dipped too.
> 
> How come people sell stuff they just acquired? :dunno:
> *


X100 THATS SOMETHING I DONT UNDERSTAND EITHER


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2011, 06:43 AM~20216836
> *Dude you just bought that fork and sprocket from me   I'm sure you just had that TNT steering wheel dipped too.
> 
> How come people sell stuff they just acquired? :dunno:
> *


maybe there more important things in life than just building a bike ..... or maybe it didnt fit on the bike properly lol jp


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2011, 08:43 AM~20216836
> *Dude you just bought that fork and sprocket from me   I'm sure you just had that TNT steering wheel dipped too.
> 
> How come people sell stuff they just acquired? :dunno:
> *


umm well its his now and he can do what he wants wit it right?? so if he wants to sell its his to do so.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+Mar 30 2011, 05:17 PM~20217003-->
> 
> 
> 
> maybe there more important things in life than just building a bike ..... or maybe it didnt fit on the bike properly lol jp
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll see you in Houston this year buddy :twak: :buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> J/K :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 05:20 PM~20217012
> *umm well its his now and he can do what he wants wit it right?? so if he wants to sell its his to do so.
> *


True but still he's not the only one that's done that a lot of people on here buy something and turn around and sell it a couple weeks later


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2011, 09:24 AM~20217037
> *
> True but still he's not the only one that's done that a lot of people on here buy something and turn around and sell it a couple weeks later
> *


maybe the stuff looks better in pics (not talking shit serious) and it looks like it will flow but then it dont. lotta reasons y. i know ive bought shit and 2hrs later say "wtf was i thinking  "


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2011, 08:43 AM~20216836
> *Dude you just bought that fork and sprocket from me   I'm sure you just had that TNT steering wheel dipped too.
> 
> How come people sell stuff they just acquired? :dunno:
> *


Was in the process of building a bike, but got a car that needed my full attention, so I figured I will sell all my parts rather than have them sitting for no reason and when it's time for my to build another bike I will by everything new with fresh designs.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 30 2011, 09:51 AM~20217157
> *Was in the process of building a bike, but got a car that needed my full attention, so I figured I will sell all my parts rather than have them sitting for no reason and when it's time for my to build another bike I will by everything new with fresh designs.
> *


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ineed this lmk if you have any of it  



twisted gossneck 4 way stem
4 twisted axel nuts
chrome seat pan
twisted seat post
twisted seat clamp
ducktail fenders
tripple twisted crown
tripple twisted fender braces


----------



## brownie_602

im lookin for some forks n handle bars any kind cheap pm me


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 05:33 PM~20217074
> *maybe the stuff looks better in pics (not talking shit serious) and it looks like it will flow but then it dont. lotta reasons y. i know ive bought shit and 2hrs later say "wtf was i thinking    "
> *


True



> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 30 2011, 05:51 PM~20217157
> *Was in the process of building a bike, but got a car that needed my full attention, so I figured I will sell all my parts rather than have them sitting for no reason and when it's time for my to build another bike I will by everything new with fresh designs.
> *


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ihave a schwinn pixie for sale or trade ihave tha seat and sissy bar but not tha wheels


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Mar 30 2011, 03:54 PM~20220752
> *ihave a schwinn pixie for sale or trade ihave tha seat and sissy bar but not tha wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## Reynaldo866

*WTB*
Does anyone have any T-mobile phones for sale? It doesnt have to be the latest and greatest it just has to work.

I thought i would hit you guys up and put money in your pockets before i asked the rest of the forum.


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 12:04 PM~20051448
> *The red bike 130 0bo and make offers on the other bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got them up for sale hit me up need to sale ASAP


----------



## 55800

looking for this either new or used dont matter 
ALSO LOOKIN FOR SOME TRAINING WHEELS NEW OR USED


----------



## elspock84

I GOT ONE LEFT :wow:





1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 





































*WILL MAKE SPECIAL BLENDS WIT FLAKES IF YOU WANT  *

NEW MIXES

greengo green 










orangeless










blue light special 










radio actvie sunburst 










purple fusion 










hawaiian punch 









[/quote]


----------



## JAMES843

for sale or trade 



















































and i am looking for a fram like this 1


----------



## lesstime

anyone have any gold parts for sale???


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Mar 24 2011, 10:26 PM~20174254
> *For sale $80 or trade never been used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 30 2011, 07:58 AM~20216642
> *Still have these forks, sissybars, and handle bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have this fork and sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This steering wheel with fresh chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

all 4 sale


----------



## hnicustoms

for sale................


purple seat sold


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 30 2011, 07:17 AM~20217003
> *maybe there more important things in life than just building a bike ..... or maybe it didnt fit on the bike properly lol jp
> *


  :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 07:33 AM~20217074
> *maybe the stuff looks better in pics (not talking shit serious) and it looks like it will flow but then it dont. lotta reasons y. i know ive bought shit and 2hrs later say "wtf was i thinking    "
> *


i hope that wont happen to me this time but i has happen b4!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 30 2011, 07:51 AM~20217157
> *Was in the process of building a bike, but got a car that needed my full attention, so I figured I will sell all my parts rather than have them sitting for no reason and when it's time for my to build another bike I will by everything new with fresh designs.
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lookin for 72 spoke wheels. fan or regular


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

schwinn pixie for sale $100 if interested pm for pics


----------



## JAMES843

4 sale ot trade 4 a 20" bike


----------



## cone_weezy

free shipping paypal only


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 31 2011, 05:26 PM~20230150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free shipping paypal only</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:red\'>SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 31 2011, 05:53 PM~20230368
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2011, 08:41 AM~20216823
> *$100 raw for a 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much is shipping to 78228?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 31 2011, 06:05 PM~20230469
> *
> *


 :happysad: sorry man i had at least 3 people asking for it he sent me the money on the spot


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 31 2011, 06:17 PM~20230565
> *:happysad:  sorry man i had at least 3 people asking for it  he sent me the money on the spot
> *


itis all good i will hit you up on a new 1


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 31 2011, 01:08 PM~20227653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale................
> purple seat sold
> *


SALE PENDING FOR YELLOW SEAT


----------



## lesstime

pm offers


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 26 2011, 11:43 PM~20190494
> *location: Orange Couny, CA
> phone#:  714-564-9446
> *


man i need this...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Custom handlebars for sale. They were for my trike but I never used them. Made by toyshop back in 2005/2004. Stainless steel. Make offer.


----------



## caprice75classic

up for sale my nephew didnt like the two tone color. $120.00 or best offer.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P080311_1235.jpg[/img]]


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

ineed hollow hub trike fenders they can be rusted im ganna weld them lmk if you have any?


----------



## brownie_602

lookin for a cont kit i prefer a square twisted one but if u got a flat twist hit me up prefer to trade if not i can get the skrilla 


pm me lates


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2011, 10:19 PM~20232859
> *Custom handlebars for sale. They were for my trike but I never used them. Made by toyshop back in 2005/2004. Stainless steel. Make offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 27 2011, 06:01 PM~20194203
> *180 spoke warren wongs (20 inch rims) 175 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SOLD         TOO ME :biggrin: 

MY 1ST PAIR OF WONGS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 1 2011, 05:17 PM~20238230
> *SOLD                TOO ME :biggrin:
> 
> MY 1ST PAIR OF WONGS
> *


lucky. i was hella wanting them. :happysad:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

if anybody has some 20'' rims in good condition hit me up. i need them for a show bike im building.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 1 2011, 07:34 PM~20238369
> *lucky. i was hella wanting them. :happysad:
> *



ya.....i was lucky   i jumped on it when i saw...

u saw those twisted 20'' body count's............i was too late on those  

but ya....my 1st pair of wongs  

ill look out 4 ya on some 20's tho...


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 27 2011, 04:01 PM~20194203
> *180 spoke warren wongs (20 inch rims) 175 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 1 2011, 06:38 PM~20238401
> *if anybody has some 20'' rims in good condition hit me up. i need them for a show bike im building.
> *


$90 Shipped








:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Apr 1 2011, 08:31 PM~20238836
> *sold
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

holy shit this is tight. :wow: :wow: 

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/2299585415.html


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 2 2011, 12:55 AM~20240816
> *holy shit this is tight. :wow:  :wow:
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/2299585415.html
> *




wow


----------



## schwinn1966

i seen it on ebay for $2,000

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BICYCLE-CUSTO...=item43a639ce70


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 1 2011, 01:12 PM~20237230
> *lookin for a cont kit i prefer a square twisted one but if u got a flat twist hit me up prefer to trade if not i can get the skrilla
> pm me lates
> *


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_




----------



## 96tein

lookin for o.g. hard forks, convertable bar an a set of decals for pixie convertable.... i have two im restoring, but only need one set of forks an top bar. the decals i need two sets one black one white (for wrap around chain guard/seat post/forks) thanks in advance.... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

I GOT ONE LEFT :wow:
1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































*WILL MAKE SPECIAL BLENDS WIT FLAKES IF YOU WANT  *

NEW MIXES

greengo green 










orangeless










blue light special 










radio actvie sunburst 










purple fusion 










hawaiian punch 









[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

need red grips lmk if you have any


----------



## JAMES843

MAKE OFFER keep in mind it will take like $15 to ship it i do have a forke that i will sale wit it


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 30 2011, 07:58 AM~20216642
> *Still have these forks, sissybars, and handle bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have this fork and sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This steering wheel with fresh chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still have all these parts..


----------



## elspock84

complete 16in pixie 120 shipped


----------



## 55800

selling my schwinn speedometer need extra cash to finish my project so im letting go of a few thing i dont apsolutly need right now..speedo is in really fair condition 65 shipped...or trade for a 12inch seat pics upon request threw text cause i cant upload them right now pm me if u intrested


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 2 2011, 07:08 PM~20244476
> * selling my schwinn speedometer need extra cash to finish my project so im letting go of a few thing i dont apsolutly need right now..speedo is in really fair condition 65 shipped...or trade for a 12inch seat pics upon request threw text cause i cant upload them right now pm me if u intrested
> *


sending text and sold


----------



## lesstime

red mark mean they are sold /traded


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 31 2011, 12:42 PM~20227493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all 4 sale
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 2 2011, 08:45 PM~20245002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red mark mean they are sold /traded
> *


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Whole set of forks, sissybar, and handle bars. 










TNT fork . TNT sprocket 











Chrome Custom steering wheel (Deal Pending)










Custom Mirrors


----------



## dave_st23

Trying to make some quick money so I'm selling my daughters frame for $200 I paid $300 for the paint it's lime with gold and green flakes


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

144 Twisted Rimss(ihave Tha Back One For The ConteniTal Kit 2) :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: im asking 375 obo or trade for spinners


----------



## 55800

looking for training wheels,lil tiger chain guard (not the circle kind),lil tiger sissy bar


----------



## lesstime

ebay man there was some a few mins ago


----------



## supremes

i have one of those old lowrider bike frames still in the box. bought it at least 12 years ago. its green. make offer. im in vacaville calif.


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

175 shipped;frame only just showing you what colors wheels hit












































:wow:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 3 2011, 08:41 PM~20250322
> *175 shipped;frame only just showing you what colors wheels hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0
> *



nice homie........good luck with ur sale


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 3 2011, 04:06 PM~20248910
> *144 Twisted Rimss(ihave Tha Back One For The ConteniTal Kit 2) :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: im asking 375 obo or trade for spinners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






SOLD TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2011, 10:19 PM~20232859
> *Custom handlebars for sale. They were for my trike but I never used them. Made by toyshop back in 2005/2004. Stainless steel. Make offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 4 2011, 10:28 AM~20255467
> *SOLD TO ME :biggrin:
> *


trade :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody have a flat twisted steering wheel for sale..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Make me an offer plus shippn on top.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 01:42 PM~20256757
> *Make me an offer plus shippn on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JR hit me up on the crown thanks


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking for one of these


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 01:42 PM~20256757
> *Make me an offer plus shippn on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE SEAT IS PENDING AND THE CROWN SOLD TO LESSTIME.


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

-` :wow: :wow: :wow: IHave All Thiss Shyt For Sale;Make Offers   

3 Handle Bars

2 Full Set Of Forks

1 Sissy Bar 

1 Seat

1 Seat Pan

1 Set Of Black Rims Wth Lowrider Tires

1 Set Of Chrome Rims(Back Rim Missing 5 Spokes)

1 Schwinn Pixie

3 Springs

1 crown

3 springs

1 Set Of Hollow Hub Trike Kit Fender Braces

3 Seat Clamps

1 Set Off Aloy Rims

1 Cutsom Painted Lowrider Bike Frame

1 Set Off Twisted Rims Engraved Bandanna(Trade For Spinners)


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 28 2011, 04:37 PM~20203354
> *150 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## hnicustoms

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 4 2011, 05:56 PM~20258708
> *-` :wow:  :wow:  :wow: IHave All Thiss Shyt For Sale;Make Offers
> 
> 3 Handle Bars
> 
> 2 Full Set Of Forks
> 
> 1 Sissy Bar
> 
> 1 Seat
> 
> 1 Seat Pan
> 
> 1 Set Of Black Rims Wth Lowrider Tires
> 
> 1 Set Of Chrome Rims(Back Rim Missing 5 Spokes)
> 
> 1 Schwinn Pixie
> 
> 3 Springs
> 
> 1 crown
> 
> 3 springs
> 
> 1 Set Of Hollow Hub Trike Kit Fender Braces
> 
> 3 Seat Clamps
> 
> 1 Set Off Aloy Rims
> 
> 1 Cutsom Painted Lowrider Bike Frame
> 
> 1 Set Off Twisted Rims Engraved Bandanna(Trade For Spinners
> *











how much for these pm mi with a price


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 4 2011, 05:56 PM~20258708
> *-` :wow:  :wow:  :wow: IHave All Thiss Shyt For Sale;Make Offers
> 
> 3 Handle Bars
> 
> 2 Full Set Of Forks
> 
> 1 Sissy Bar
> 
> 1 Seat
> 
> 1 Seat Pan
> 
> 1 Set Of Black Rims Wth Lowrider Tires
> 
> 1 Set Of Chrome Rims(Back Rim Missing 5 Spokes)
> 
> 1 Schwinn Pixie
> 
> 3 Springs
> 
> 1 crown
> 
> 3 springs
> 
> 1 Set Of Hollow Hub Trike Kit Fender Braces
> 
> 3 Seat Clamps
> 
> 1 Set Off Aloy Rims
> 
> 1 Cutsom Painted Lowrider Bike Frame
> 
> 1 Set Off Twisted Rims Engraved Bandanna(Trade For Spinners)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pm sent


----------



## traxx

deuce-usa spinner for sale,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHNO4Ka4o3k

make me a offer, im in washington and would like to deal locally. if no one is interested in the area ill put them on ebay. im looking to get 170 out of them since the rims are 200 a piece and the company is no longer. chrome is bubbling but not peeling, i have been told this is normal with chrome. make me a offer cash talks but im open to trades

email me at [email protected]


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by traxx_@Apr 4 2011, 10:48 PM~20261216
> *deuce-usa spinner for sale,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHNO4Ka4o3k
> 
> make me a offer, im in washington and would like to deal locally. if no one is interested in the area ill put them on ebay. im looking to get 170 out of them since the rims are 200 a piece and the company is no longer. chrome is bubbling but not peeling, i have been told this is normal with chrome. make me a offer cash talks but im open to trades
> 
> email me at [email protected]
> *


ill give yu 150 bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent.


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 12:04 PM~20051448
> *The red bike 130 0bo and make offers on the other bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I still got these bikes for sale need to sale ASAP hit me up


----------



## bullet one

$250


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

Here Are Better Piks Of Rims Asking 400 Or Trade There Engraved


----------



## AGUILAR3

Best place to get Schwinn size whitewall tires? (20x1 3/4)


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 5 2011, 07:47 AM~20263510
> *Here Are Better Piks Of Rims Asking 400 Or Trade There Engraved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 400 for the rims ?:wow: :inout:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 5 2011, 12:20 PM~20264948
> *400 for the rims ?:wow:  :inout:
> *


There Engraved And Twisted :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :rant: :rimshot:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 5 2011, 09:20 PM~20264948
> *400 for the rims ?:wow:  :inout:
> *


Damn they're adding some hillarious smileys now :roflmao: at this one :inout:
hahahaahahaha


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 5 2011, 12:12 PM~20265313
> *There Engraved And Twisted :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :rant:  :rimshot:
> *



slow down killer! put the guns away! those rims, BRAAAAAND NEW are $200buks wasnt sure what was the other $200 for... i guess its for the "bandana engraving" lol :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Make me an offer plus shippn on top.


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 5 2011, 01:15 PM~20265330
> *slow down killer! put the guns away! those rims, BRAAAAAND NEW are $200buks wasnt sure what was the other $200 for... i guess its for the "bandana engraving" lol  :wow:  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Have You Gotten Engraving Priced It Aint Cheap IPayed 150 For Each Rim;Thats 300 Just For Engraving And When IBought The Rims They Where 139 For The Front And 145 For The Back; :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

ANY OTHER TURN TABLES? :x:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

TTT


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 5 2011, 07:47 AM~20263510
> *Here Are Better Piks Of Rims Asking 400 Or Trade There Engraved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are they engraved under the chrome????


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 5 2011, 03:42 PM~20266247
> *are they engraved under the chrome????
> *


Nahhh Onnn Toppp


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 20 2011, 05:41 PM~20136860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you send out the parts :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 5 2011, 02:02 PM~20265639
> *Have You Gotten Engraving Priced It Aint Cheap IPayed 150 For Each Rim;Thats 300 Just For Engraving And When IBought The Rims They Where 139 For The Front And 145 For The Back; :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


you got ripped off man. sorry. 
thats not engraving, thats scratching, probably with a dremal tool. if anything, those rims have lost value instead of gaining any.

not hate, just help


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 5 2011, 05:12 PM~20266943
> *you got ripped off man.  sorry.
> thats not engraving, thats scratching, probably with a dremal tool.  if anything, those rims have lost value instead of gaining any.
> 
> not hate, just help
> *


Its Nat Scratching Its Engraved;It Looks Scaratched From The Piks But Its Not;Its In The Rim :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 5 2011, 05:22 PM~20267034
> *Its Nat Scratching Its Engraved;It Looks Scaratched From The Piks But Its Not;Its In The Rim :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


who engraved them?


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

My HomeBoy Did It Here Is Some Of His Work(He Didnt Go Deep On These He Just Kinda Scarthed It In With A Hand Engraver)The Rims He Went Deep














































Hit Me Up If Yall Want Any Work Done He Does Fender Fo

2 Fenders $50
3 Fender $ 75
Seat Pans $35
Sprocket $15

&& He Can Do It Where It Ain Gat 2 Be Rechromed;Or He Can Go Deep Where It Has 2 Lmk If Yall Want AnyWork Done


----------



## elspock84

1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































1980 schwinn jr stingray. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock 




































*WILL MAKE SPECIAL BLENDS WIT FLAKES IF YOU WANT  *

NEW MIXES

greengo green 










orangeless










blue light special 










radio actvie sunburst 










purple fusion 










hawaiian punch 









[/quote]


----------



## 55800

LOOKIN FOR SOME 12INCH FAN WHEEL RIMS HIT ME UP GOT THESE BRAND NEW ONES TO TRADE ON TOP OF A LIL CASH


----------



## EMPIRE BUILDER

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 5 2011, 04:47 PM~20267211
> *My HomeBoy Did It Here Is Some Of His Work(He Didnt Go Deep On These He Just Kinda Scarthed It In With A Hand Engraver)The Rims He Went Deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Me Up If Yall Want Any Work Done He Does Fender Fo
> 
> 2 Fenders $50
> 3 Fender $ 75
> Seat Pans $35
> Sprocket  $15
> 
> && He Can Do It Where It Ain Gat 2 Be Rechromed;Or He Can Go Deep Where It Has 2 Lmk If Yall Want AnyWork Done
> *


The problem with this type of "engraving" is that after some time the exposed metal starts to rust.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE BUILDER_@Apr 5 2011, 10:09 PM~20269242
> *The problem with this type of "engraving" is that after some time the exposed metal starts to rust.
> *


x2. More like etching. all he realy did was remove the chrome over the metal.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 5 2011, 03:02 PM~20265639
> *Have You Gotten Engraving Priced It Aint Cheap IPayed 150 For Each Rim;Thats 300 Just For Engraving And When IBought The Rims They Where 139 For The Front And 145 For The Back; :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


That engraving is amature at best bro. You stay in D Town. Should have hit up Cortez or precision.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 5 2011, 03:05 PM~20265647
> *Ihave These Og Schwinn Forks 85 Shipped(Have Orignal Crown)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are repop bro. Not OG. Who ever told you they were dont know what they are talking about.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 5 2011, 06:47 PM~20267211
> *My HomeBoy Did It Here Is Some Of His Work(He Didnt Go Deep On These He Just Kinda Scarthed It In With A Hand Engraver)The Rims He Went Deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Me Up If Yall Want Any Work Done He Does Fender Fo
> 
> 2 Fenders $50
> 3 Fender $ 75
> Seat Pans $35
> Sprocket  $15
> 
> && He Can Do It Where It Ain Gat 2 Be Rechromed;Or He Can Go Deep Where It Has 2 Lmk If Yall Want AnyWork Done
> *


:nosad: Dont let him touch any more of your parts bro.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:rimshot: :chuck: :roflmao:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

:inout:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 5 2011, 04:12 PM~20266436
> *did you send out the parts  :uh:
> *


fyi

that crank is made for a radio flyer


----------



## HYDRO 64

*Hey Homie I'm Salling These Frame Pm Me If Ur Interested Make Me An Offer Plus Shippn!!!!*


----------



## HYDRO 64

*Hey Homie I'm Salling These Frame Pm Me If Ur Interested Make Me An Offer Plus Shippn!!!!*


----------



## HYDRO 64

*Hey Homie I'm Salling These Frame Pm Me If Ur Interested Make Me An Offer Plus Shippn!!!!*


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 5 2011, 03:04 PM~20265646
> *ANY OTHER TURN TABLES? :x:
> *



i have one PM me


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 3 2011, 10:18 AM~20247239
> *Whole set of forks, sissybar, and handle bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT fork . TNT sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome Custom steering wheel (Deal Pending)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



STILL GOT THIS, STEERING WHEEL PENDING


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2011, 09:15 PM~20269316
> *That engraving is amature at best bro. You stay in D Town. Should have hit up Cortez or precision.
> *


 :nono: unless you want to wait years to get ur stuff back (prob wont even be engraved) ....hes a ripoff!!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 5 2011, 08:55 PM~20269784
> *fyi
> 
> that crank is made for a radio flyer
> *


 i jus wanted te fender braces... i have a crank now


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

-` IHave All Thiss Shyt For Sale;Make Offers 

3 Handle Bars

3 Full Set Of Forks

2 Sissy Bar 

1 Seat

1 Seat Pan

1 Set Of Black Rims Wth Lowrider Tires

1 Set Of Chrome Rims(Back Rim Missing 5 Spokes)

1 Schwinn Pixie

3 Springs

1 crown

3 springs

1 Set Of Hollow Hub Trike Kit Fender Braces

3 Seat Clamps

1 Set Off Aloy Rims

1 Cutsom Painted Lowrider Bike Frame (Or IWill Put It 2 Gether && Sell It Ass Uh Whole Bike;Uppp 2 Yuuuu)Swichess 2 Teall Blu,Green,Gold Etc   Lmk If Interested In AnYThing


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

FORKS WITH CYLINDER MOUNTS


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 5 2011, 08:30 AM~20264162
> *Best place to get Schwinn size whitewall tires? (20x1 3/4)
> *


anyone?


I actually found 2 pair of different tread pattern HWA FONG (Duro) 20x1 3/4 white wall at a local shop. Problem is I need 3 for a trike I'm building. If I could only find 1 of either of the tread pattern I would be set.

Single HWA Fong WW needed....anyone?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 6 2011, 04:07 PM~20275772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORKS WITH CYLINDER MOUNTS
> *


how much


----------



## 817.TX.

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 28 2011, 11:44 AM~20200724
> *For Sale!
> 
> $80 Shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 6 2011, 04:36 PM~20275977
> *anyone?
> I actually found 2 pair of different tread pattern HWA FONG (Duro) 20x1 3/4 white wall at a local shop. Problem is I need 3 for a trike I'm building. If I could only find 1 of either of the tread pattern I would be set.
> 
> Single HWA Fong WW needed....anyone?
> *


There is a site where they sell Schwinn tires and other oh parts but I don't remember what it's called. I have it bookmarked on my home computer. I will pm it to you when I get home


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 6 2011, 10:25 AM~20272768
> *:nono: unless you want to wait years to get ur stuff back (prob wont even be engraved) ....hes a ripoff!!!!
> *


not when you local. Owned. sux bro.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2011, 11:30 AM~20282137
> *There is a site where they sell Schwinn tires and other oh parts but I don't remember what it's called. I have it bookmarked on my home computer. I will pm it to you when I get home
> *


Blue Moon or some shit like that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2011, 10:03 AM~20282351
> *Blue Moon or some shit like that.
> *


No. Hyperformance or something like that. I dnt even know if they are still around.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Apr 6 2011, 05:55 AM~20272089
> *Hey Homie I'm Salling These Frame Pm Me If Ur Interested Make Me An Offer Plus Shippn!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the gold trike fenders i need some just the back 2


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2011, 10:53 AM~20282682
> *No. Hyperformance or something like that. I dnt even know if they are still around.
> *


http://www.hyper-formance.com/


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Apr 7 2011, 12:06 PM~20283254
> *http://www.hyper-formance.com/
> *


That's it but it looks like there out of tires.


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 7 2011, 11:03 AM~20282759
> *how much for the gold trike fenders  i need some just the back 2
> *


*I Sold The Trike Pieces Already And The Fenders Too...*


----------



## elspock84

I GOT ONE LEFT :wow:
1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard both media blasted ready for paint or fabrication. 80 shipped or 130 flaked out in any color i have in stock which is every color sparkle efx makes 



































*WILL MAKE SPECIAL BLENDS WIT FLAKES IF YOU WANT  *

NEW MIXES

greengo green 










orangeless










blue light special 










radio actvie sunburst 










purple fusion 










hawaiian punch


----------



## elspock84

complete 16in pixie 120 shipped


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

looking for spider dispaly accessories!any webs or spiders pm me!


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 6 2011, 08:20 AM~20272737
> *STILL GOT THIS, STEERING WHEEL PENDING
> *


im hesitant to ask how much for the set cuz it kinda looks like the crown dont match up but other than that im interested pm me a price thanks


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2011, 11:00 AM~20282341
> *not when you local.  Owned. sux bro.
> *


shitty business mann!!


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

IOnli Have This Shyt Left Make Offers














































Sissy Bar Solddddd

Wheels && Seat Pending;


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2011, 11:28 AM~20283450
> *That's it but it looks like there out of tires.
> *


Thanks for the info Homie.



BTW, anyone have a pair of used Schwinn grips in Blue?


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

40$


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

got this shit up for grabs if anyone needs it, make some offers


----------



## AGUILAR3

are the tires 20x1.75 or 20x1 3/4? I need 1 3/4.


----------



## JAMES843

how many subs you got?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Apr 7 2011, 11:10 PM~20287399
> *how many subs you got?
> *


me? just that 1

it's an 8" kicker


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 7 2011, 09:12 PM~20287423
> *me? just that 1
> 
> it's an 8" kicker
> *


how much shipped


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Apr 7 2011, 11:13 PM~20287431
> *how much shipped
> *


i'll get it weighed at the post office tomorrow with quote sent to your zip and let you know bro.

p.m. me your addy again so I can get the cheapest quote I can for you


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 7 2011, 11:02 PM~20287300
> *got this shit up for grabs if anyone needs it, make some offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only 1 fender???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 8 2011, 12:40 AM~20288394
> *only 1 fender???
> *



sold to you :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Saw a couple of people posting about turntables I have this on for sale let me know


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 8 2011, 04:32 AM~20289505
> *Saw a couple of people posting about turntables I have this on for sale let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

stuff i gto 2 sell if i want to upgrade :happysad: 


















BRACES R SOLD! AND CROWN NT INCLUDED


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

-`IHave Thiss Seat 5 Button && Chrome Underneath;IHave Twisted Mirrrors That Aree Green Alsoo Make Offers Orrr Tradee??


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 8 2011, 12:10 AM~20287389
> *are the tires 20x1.75 or 20x1 3/4? I need 1 3/4.
> *


heheheh you do realize that 0.75 and 3/4 are = right?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 8 2011, 03:52 PM~20292779
> *heheheh you do realize that 0.75 and 3/4 are = right?
> *


shhhhh dont let that secret out :angry:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 8 2011, 10:20 AM~20291751
> *stuff i gto 2 sell if i want to upgrade :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRACES R SOLD! AND CROWN NT INCLUDED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 8 2011, 07:32 AM~20289505
> *Saw a couple of people posting about turntables I have this on for sale let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holla back


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

GOT THE SAPRE KIT AND SISSY BAR MAKE ME AN OFFEER!!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 31 2011, 04:42 PM~20229802
> *4 sale ot trade 4 a 20" bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold


----------



## modelcarbuilder




----------



## AGUILAR3

I may pick up a complete Trike project so this rare 3 speed 20" Fair Lady trike may be up for sale.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 10 2011, 06:47 AM~20300480
> *I may pick up a complete Trike project so this rare 3 speed 20" Fair Lady trike may be up for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like the one Dave Hester from Storage Wars won thinking it was worth $2k and it was only worth $250 :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2011, 10:50 PM~20300498
> *Looks like the one Dave Hester from Storage Wars won thinking it was worth $2k and it was only worth $250 :roflmao:
> *


hell yeah nukka thought it was a gem!!! shit i got my moms mint schwinn for 200 bucks and its 100 times better than that shit they found :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 07:00 AM~20300573
> *hell yeah nukka thought it was a gem!!! shit i got my moms mint schwinn for 200 bucks and its 100 times better than that shit they found  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always liked the narrow tires and narrow fenders on those


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2011, 11:07 PM~20300629
> *I always liked the narrow tires and narrow fenders on those
> *


the ride is fukin shit though!! feels like your riding sideways and any lil turn you feel like your gonna flip that shit! :uh:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

SALE PENDING, waiting for paypal


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 10 2011, 01:19 PM~20303794
> *SALE PENDING, waiting for paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sale didnt go through I guess the baller (texas made) really isnt a baller, because he couldnt afford it.

so it's back up for sale


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 10 2011, 08:25 PM~20306794
> *sale didnt go through I guess the baller (texas made) really isnt a baller, because he couldnt afford it.
> 
> so it's back up for sale
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

Uppp For Trade For Spinners;


144 Spokeee Rims Twisted;


























 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

1968 SCHWINN 20IN JR FRAME 1OO SHIPPED :wow: HAVE WAY TO MANY FRAMES SO IM LETTING THESE GO CHEAP.  BLACK BASE BLUEBERRY FLAKE AND 3 COATS OF CANDY BLUE :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 10 2011, 07:25 PM~20306794
> *sale didnt go through I guess the baller (texas made) really isnt a baller, because he couldnt afford it.
> 
> so it's back up for sale
> *


I KNEW IT THEN Y TALK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

1981 schwinn lil chick 80 shipped :wow:


----------



## TonyO

New forks cut this weekend stock inventory for 20" bike:










Forks for a 12" Custom Stock Inventory and 4 sets of sissybars:










Let me know what you want.


----------



## brownie_602

selling a chrome bumper n a blue steering wheel cover for 25 shipped 

tryna get some flakes

pm me best offer 

cell phone pikx suk


----------



## Rob_805

anybody got frames? looking for one to get my girl a bike to match mine when its done but im missing a whole bike. ha so hit me up if you got a frame or what ever you have. i also lookin for tires and rims 20"


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by Rob_805_@Apr 11 2011, 10:55 AM~20311306
> *anybody got frames? looking for one to get my girl a bike to match mine when its done but im missing a whole bike. ha so hit me up if you got a frame or what ever you have. i also lookin for tires and rims 20"
> *






























twisted pedals and red miors


----------



## Rob_805

how much you want for everything??


----------



## 55800

ANY ONE GOT ANY NEW SCHWINN HANDLE BAR GRIPS?? WHITE OR RED


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

Here Is Better Piks Of Rims;;




























IAlso Have This Bike Fo Sale










And Thiss Stuff Except The Forks On The Left


----------



## schwinn1966

Fan rims (tires n tubes extra)

N E W !!!

$90 Shipped










Twisted Chainguard

$55 Shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 31 2011, 12:42 PM~20227493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all 4 sale
> *



still 4 sale :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 11 2011, 01:58 PM~20312011
> *Fan rims  (tires n tubes extra)
> 
> N E W !!!
> 
> $90 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Chainguard
> 
> $55 Shipped
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


$100 rims and tires only????? hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## schwinn1966

OG Scwhinn Fork Setup

the legs have been re-chromed










$100 shipped


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 11 2011, 02:50 PM~20311972
> *Here Is Better Piks Of Rims;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAlso Have This Bike Fo Sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Thiss Stuff Except The Forks On The Left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Twisted Rims Gone,Black Rims && Seat Gone;Sissy Bars Gone;&& Handlebars Gone


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Apr 3 2011, 01:53 PM~20248515
> *Trying to make some quick money so I'm selling my daughters frame for $200 I paid $300 for the paint it's lime with gold and green flakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still for sale $200 shipped


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

Immm Looking For Double Twisted Parts;

Forks
Sissy Bar
HandleBars
Stearing Wheel
Pedals
Fender Braces

Square Twisted Parts

Gossneck
crank
Axel Nuts

Lmk If You Have Any Of This


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 11 2011, 01:48 PM~20311965
> *ANY ONE GOT ANY NEW SCHWINN HANDLE BAR GRIPS?? WHITE OR RED
> *


i know of a shop over here that might have them..how much you lookin to spend?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 11 2011, 06:29 PM~20313950
> *i know of a shop over here that might have them..how much you lookin to spend?
> *


well they got em on ebay for like 20 bucks but i mean id pay about 30 for a brand new set if you can let me kno if they have em


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Still got this let me know!!

TNT 20in forks and sprocket









And custom mirrors


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 11 2011, 06:32 PM~20313978
> *Still got this let me know!!
> 
> TNT 20in forks and sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And custom mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much on the mirrors


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 11 2011, 06:31 PM~20313969
> *well they got em on ebay for like 20 bucks but i mean id pay about 30 for a brand new set if you can let me kno if they have em
> *


ill check out the shop tomorow..n let you know


----------



## WICKED74

need gone asap $60 obo


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

Have Thiss Trike Og 400 0bo


----------



## SIK_9D1

> Still got this let me know!!
> 
> TNT 20in forks and sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 12 2011, 04:32 AM~20313978
> *Still got this let me know!!
> 
> TNT 20in forks and sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some bad ass parts :thumbsup:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 11 2011, 11:13 AM~20311421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisted pedals and red miors
> *


NEED THEM GONE :happysad:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 11 2011, 01:58 PM~20312011
> *Fan rims  (tires n tubes extra)
> 
> N E W !!!
> 
> $90 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Chainguard
> 
> $55 Shipped
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that sissi bar looks sick


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 11 2011, 04:14 PM~20312562
> *OG Scwhinn Fork Setup
> 
> the legs have been re-chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 shipped
> *



SOLD 
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 12 2011, 11:56 AM~20319586
> *that sissi bar looks sick
> *



The Sissybar is FOR SALE TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

1981 schwinn lil chick 80 shipped :wow: 






















































1968 SCHWINN 20IN JR FRAME 1OO SHIPPED :wow: HAVE WAY TO MANY FRAMES SO IM LETTING THESE GO CHEAP.  BLACK BASE BLUEBERRY FLAKE AND 3 COATS OF CANDY BLUE :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 12 2011, 02:58 PM~20321433
> *The Sissybar is FOR SALE TOO!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much.???


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 12 2011, 03:58 PM~20321433
> *The Sissybar is FOR SALE TOO!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



$45 Shipped


----------



## HYDRO 64

*Salling It Or Partying It Out !!!!!!*


----------



## HYDRO 64

*Salling It Or Partying It Out !!!!!!*



































* Throw Me In Offer Or Best Offer!!!!*


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

got basicly full bike execpt rims pm for piks if intrested


----------



## D Twist

*Just checkin' in... all looks well in this topic.*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 13 2011, 03:08 PM~20329697
> *Just checkin' in... all looks well in this topic.
> *


 :biggrin: haha, you crack me up brother


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

IHave A Flat Twisted Cronw For Sale Or Trade??


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2011, 03:32 PM~20329853
> *:biggrin: haha, you crack me up brother
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 13 2011, 03:08 PM~20329697
> *Just checkin' in... all looks well in this topic.
> *


 :chuck: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## 55800

goose neck i dont need make offer or trade


----------



## elspock84

1981 schwinn lil chick 80 shipped :wow: open to trades


----------



## elspock84

1968 SCHWINN 20IN JR FRAME 1OO SHIPPED OPEN TO TRADES 
:wow: HAVE WAY TO MANY FRAMES SO IM LETTING THESE GO CHEAP.  BLACK BASE BLUEBERRY FLAKE AND 3 COATS OF CANDY BLUE :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 11 2011, 08:32 PM~20313978
> *Still got this let me know!!
> 
> TNT 20in forks and sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And custom mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

New forks cut this weekend stock inventory for 20" bike:










Forks for a 12" Custom Stock Inventory and 4 sets of sissybars:










Let me know what you want.


----------



## HYDRO 64

*Salling It !!!!!*



































* Throw Me In Offer Or Best Offer!!!!*


----------



## ripsta85

Looking for a 26" stretch limo bike frame or something similar PM me if you have one for sale


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

looking for some 16" parts


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 16 2011, 06:45 PM~20354184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



SOLD!

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 16 2011, 05:45 PM~20354184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sneekyg909

$300



























$150
LOCAL PICK UP ONLY I LIVE IN POMONA...THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 310low'n'slow

got this for sale throw me and offer
need it gone taking up to much space 
and moving to cars


----------



## hnicustoms

still for sale    or trade :wow:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2011, 03:12 PM~20321513
> *1981 schwinn lil chick  80 shipped  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 SCHWINN 20IN JR FRAME 1OO SHIPPED  :wow: HAVE WAY TO MANY FRAMES SO IM LETTING THESE GO CHEAP.    BLACK BASE BLUEBERRY FLAKE AND 3 COATS OF CANDY BLUE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are them tru spokes in da back?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 02:22 PM~20347076
> *1968 SCHWINN 20IN JR FRAME 1OO SHIPPED  OPEN TO TRADES
> :wow: HAVE WAY TO MANY FRAMES SO IM LETTING THESE GO CHEAP.    BLACK BASE BLUEBERRY FLAKE AND 3 COATS OF CANDY BLUE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These frames might sell a little bit better if they were bondo frames.


----------



## KABEL

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 18 2011, 04:32 PM~20367107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still for sale      or trade :wow:
> *




how much


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bullet one+Apr 18 2011, 10:03 PM~20368773-->
> 
> 
> 
> are them tru spokes in da back?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir and not for sale :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2011, 10:38 PM~20369099
> *These frames might sell a little bit better if they were bondo frames.
> *


shit nothing is selling right now.  if i was to say FREE plus shipping. nukkas would still hesitate to pay for that :uh:


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2011, 09:19 PM~20370117
> *yes sir and not for sale  :biggrin:
> shit nothing is selling right now.    if i was to say FREE plus shipping. nukkas would still hesitate to pay for that  :uh:
> *


i will pay shipping on 2 if they free bro :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2011, 10:19 PM~20370117
> *yes sir and not for sale  :biggrin:
> shit nothing is selling right now.    if i was to say FREE plus shipping. nukkas would still hesitate to pay for that  :uh:
> *


just checking homie


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by kajumbo+Apr 19 2011, 02:57 AM~20370973-->
> 
> 
> 
> i will pay shipping on 2 if they free bro :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um i was being sarcastic :uh: but hows 150 shipped on both :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-bullet one_@Apr 19 2011, 09:02 AM~20371681
> *just checking homie
> *


----------



## bullet one

post some pics of them bad boys...


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 07:14 AM~20371738
> *um i was being sarcastic  :uh:  but hows 150 shipped on both  :happysad:
> 
> 
> *


thats a hell of a deal right ther :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Apr 18 2011, 10:43 PM~20369161
> *how much
> *



70.00 for everything  and thas with shipping


----------



## hnicustoms

all for sale........


purple seat is sold

yellow seat is sold


----------



## hnicustoms

purple chain is sold too........sorry :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 19 2011, 09:38 AM~20372540
> *purple chain is sold too........sorry :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

i got flat twisted full bike in parts!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

quote=hnicustoms,Apr 19 2011, 09:37 AM~20372533]









all for sale........
purple seat is sold

yellow seat is sold


/quote]




> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 19 2011, 09:38 AM~20372540
> *purple chain is sold too........sorry :biggrin:
> *


  


















*NOT FOR SALE.*


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 19 2011, 08:04 PM~20375973
> *quote=hnicustoms,Apr 19 2011, 09:37 AM~20372533]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all for sale........
> purple seat is sold
> 
> yellow seat is sold
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT FOR SALE.
> *



nice bike homie


----------



## Est.1979

looking for a solid schwinn sproket for 12" bike i think there originaly from the pixie or lil tiger hit me up


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 20 2011, 11:46 AM~20380679
> *looking for a solid schwinn sproket for 12" bike i think there originaly from the pixie or lil tiger hit me up
> *


how much u wanna spend?? :cheesy:


----------



## djrascal

looking for a set of twisted grips


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Apr 20 2011, 12:14 PM~20381280
> *looking for a set of twisted grips
> *


$30 Shipped
:biggrin:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 20 2011, 11:30 AM~20381394
> *$30 Shipped
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent bro


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 28 2011, 12:44 PM~20200724
> *For Sale!
> 
> $80 Shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And I got 6 pcs of square twist sticks around 3ft ea. Will post pics tomorrow!  Make offer!


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 19 2011, 04:55 PM~20375909
> *i got flat twisted full bike in parts!
> *


twisted con kit,sissy bar, red 5botton seat, pedal and crank, handel bars, red miors and forks!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

50 obo schwinn 20"


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2011, 10:39 AM~20381065
> *how much u wanna spend??  :cheesy:
> *


im looking for a good one so around 30-40bucks shipped


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 20 2011, 02:31 PM~20381838
> *im looking for a good one so around 30-40bucks shipped
> *


ill hit you up tonight wit pics of what i got


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2011, 01:44 PM~20382294
> *ill hit you up tonight wit pics of what i got
> *


kool


----------



## 55800

IN NEED OR A 12in REAR FENDER I HAVE A BRAND NEW 12in FRONT FENDER TO TRADE OR WILL PAY CASH HIT ME UP


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:14 AM~20371738
> *um i was being sarcastic  :uh:  but hows 150 shipped on both  :happysad:
> 
> 
> *


That price still available?


----------



## 55800

selling the speedo on the left OR TRADE


----------



## elspock84

i was really gonna build this for me but ive decided to go a diffrent route. so ill post it up see if anybody wants it. 150 plus shipping 1975 26" schwinn cruiser and chainguard 

charcoal base and charcoal flake. 




























4 coats of caribean candy


----------



## growmaster4

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 20 2011, 08:44 PM~20385710
> *selling the speedo on the left OR TRADE12inch parts ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 20 2011, 01:58 PM~20381617-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-817.TX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 28 2011, 12:44 PM~20200724
> *
> For Sale!
> 
> $80 Shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got 6 pcs of square twist sticks around 3ft ea. Will post pics tomorrow!  *Make offer!*
> [/b]
Click to expand...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

For Sale, maybe, pm 4 details


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

8 inch Kicker for sale, great for trike boxes or luvseats


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

got some other pieces if anyone needs them:

Stem bolt
T Tube bolt
2 seat clamps 1 chrome, 1 black


----------



## ANT'S RED 54

I GOT A FRIEND LOOKING TO BUY A SET OF 12INCH WHITEWALLS AND A CLEAN SET OF 12INCH RIMS FOR A SCHWINN LIL TIGER ANYBODY GOT THIS FOR SALE LET ME KNOW


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Apr 22 2011, 10:18 AM~20396021
> *I GOT A FRIEND LOOKING TO BUY A SET OF 12INCH WHITEWALLS AND A CLEAN SET OF 12INCH RIMS FOR A SCHWINN LIL TIGER ANYBODY GOT THIS FOR SALE LET ME KNOW
> *


hit up schwinn1966 :thumbsup: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=26734


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

custom handel bars?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Apr 21 2011, 08:02 PM~20392150-->
> 
> 
> 
> 8 inch Kicker for sale, great for trike boxes or luvseats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> new price 21 bucks shipped
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2011, 08:09 PM~20392196
> *got some other pieces if anyone needs them:
> 
> Stem bolt
> T Tube bolt
> 2 seat clamps 1 chrome, 1 black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


5 bucks shipped for each


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Apr 22 2011, 08:18 AM~20396021
> *I GOT A FRIEND LOOKING TO BUY A SET OF 12INCH WHITEWALLS AND A CLEAN SET OF 12INCH RIMS FOR A SCHWINN LIL TIGER ANYBODY GOT THIS FOR SALE LET ME KNOW
> *


are you looking for og parts or china parts?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> And I got 6 pcs of square twist sticks around 3ft ea. Will post pics tomorrow!  *Make offer!*












[/quote]

how much you looking to get?


----------



## ANT'S RED 54

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 22 2011, 10:57 AM~20396526
> *hit up schwinn1966  :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=26734
> *


thanks for the info, i will do that


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Apr 22 2011, 06:48 PM~20398574
> *thanks for the info, i will do that
> *


any time.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 22 2011, 07:53 PM~20398883
> *any time.
> *


X2
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Still got a set of these for sale. Special Price $90 shipped  

$80 for local shoppers


----------



## TonyO

Still got some of these $25 each plus shipping theypre bike size plaques for pendants I'll take $12 each shipped

:dunno:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2011, 07:50 PM~20399233
> *Still got some of these  $25 each plus shipping theypre bike size plaques  for pendants I'll take $12 each shipped
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yu can make anyone club or its just that.??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2011, 08:50 PM~20399233
> *Still got some of these  $25 each plus shipping theypre bike size plaques  for pendants I'll take $12 each shipped
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got one hanging in my garage. :thumbsup: its the club no one wants to be in!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY+Apr 23 2011, 05:53 AM~20399260-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yu can make anyone club or its just that.??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any club
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 23 2011, 06:26 AM~20399477
> *i got one hanging in my garage.  :thumbsup:  its the club no one wants to be in!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 20 2011, 08:44 PM~20385710
> *selling the speedo on the left OR TRADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOXED UP READY TO SHIP -ANYONE-


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 20 2011, 07:44 PM~20385710
> *selling the speedo on the left OR TRADE12inch parts ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## lesstime

dont want to but the wife want something she can fit on so this is up for sale 125 shipped to lower 48 
or possable trade for nice clean 20inch parts


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 23 2011, 01:50 AM~20401296
> *how much?
> *


45 shipped doesnt come with the cable just whatt is in the pic its clean


----------



## 55800

-ANY ONE HAVE A 12" REAR FENDER?????-


----------



## 55800

ANYONE GOT A PAIR OF TRAINING WHEELS??


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 20 2011, 11:01 AM~20381632
> *twisted con kit,sissy bar, red 5botton seat, pedal and crank, handel bars, red miors and forks!
> *


any one :dunno:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 25 2011, 11:08 AM~20415339
> *any one :dunno:
> *


Pics.???


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 10:10 AM~20415351
> *Pics.???
> *


got sum but not all of them



































no braces


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 25 2011, 11:13 AM~20415365
> *got sum but not all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no braces
> *


Wat bout the red seat.??


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 10:15 AM~20415381
> *Wat bout the red seat.??
> *


still got 2 take a pik of pedals miors and seat :happysad:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 25 2011, 11:13 AM~20415365
> *got sum but not all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no braces
> *


trade the cont kit for a speedometer???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 25 2011, 11:16 AM~20415389
> *still got 2 take a pik of pedals miors and seat :happysad:
> *


Ohh..im interested in the seat


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 25 2011, 10:18 AM~20415401
> *trade the cont kit for a speedometer???
> *


i do want one but need the money real bad


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 10:19 AM~20415408
> *Ohh..im interested in the seat
> *


just seat?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 25 2011, 11:19 AM~20415410
> *i do want one but need the money real bad
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 25 2011, 11:19 AM~20415415
> *just seat?
> *


Yup


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 10:22 AM~20415430
> *Yup
> *


wanted 2 sell evething together make me an offer


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 25 2011, 11:26 AM~20415455
> *wanted 2 sell evething together make me an offer
> *


Well i just need the seat...
And I have to see it before i make an offer


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 10:27 AM~20415459
> *Well i just need the seat...
> And I have to see it before i make an offer
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

Anyone have any 20 inch gold parts for trade or sale.???


----------



## 1_PUMP

I'm after a lucky seven sprocket and short crank so I can run a 20" wheel in the rear and a 16" in the front in Chrome


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_




----------



## 55800

ANY ONE HAVE ONE OF THESE???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 25 2011, 05:00 PM~20416724
> *ANY ONE HAVE ONE OF THESE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont' have that one your looking for but, I have this one if your interested!!!!

You can get creative and put some c or d cell batteries inside and run l.e.d.'s in it.




























hit me up if interested


----------



## HELL_CAMINO

wassup homies, just comin thru checkin in to see if anyone has a schwinn fairlady frame for sale


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HELL_CAMINO_@Apr 25 2011, 04:47 PM~20417409
> *wassup homies, just comin thru checkin in to see if anyone has a schwinn fairlady frame for sale
> *


hit up elspock84 he just got one in trade he might want to off it ???


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 20 2011, 08:44 PM~20385710
> *selling the speedo on the left OR TRADE12inch parts ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cone_weezy

i got 3 different air cylinders the small one fit in palms of ur hands if anyone intrested hit me up


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

ANYONE GOT ANY DISPLAY STANDS FOR SALE?


----------



## bullet one

custom 20" fenders $150


----------



## growmaster4

Looking for a single square twisted low back sissy bar,if anyone has one pm me


----------



## bullet one

will mold 40 bucks more


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

sale pending on all my parts :biggrin:


----------



## 76 Glass

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Apr 17 2011, 04:58 PM~20359809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150
> LOCAL PICK UP ONLY I LIVE IN POMONA...THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


is the complete 3 wheeler for sale? if so how much?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 25 2011, 11:33 AM~20415490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this seat 4 sale if so pm me a price


----------



## Rob_805

Looking for a green seat. or white. anybody got one??


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 09:59 AM~20402346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont want to but the wife want something she can fit on so this is up for sale 125 shipped to lower 48
> or possable trade for nice clean 20inch parts
> *


possable pending???
cash talks


----------



## HYDRO 64

*Salling My Bike It's $500 Or Best Offer!!!!!*


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Apr 25 2011, 10:46 PM~20420871
> *is this seat 4 sale if so pm me a price
> *


sale pending sry :happysad:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Apr 26 2011, 08:42 AM~20422466
> *Salling My Bike It's $500 Or Best Offer!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for that chainguard if yu want to part it out.??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 26 2011, 05:47 PM~20425208
> *How much for that chainguard if yu want to part it out.??
> *


that chain guard looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

handel bars anyone?


----------



## -GT- RAY

FOR SALE OR FOR TRADE.!!!!
HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 25 2011, 04:00 PM~20416724
> *ANY ONE HAVE ONE OF THESE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have one :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 26 2011, 08:56 PM~20428001
> *i have one :biggrin:
> *


wanna sell it :biggrin: :x:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 20 2011, 08:44 PM~20385710
> *selling the speedo on the left OR TRADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC




----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 26 2011, 09:40 PM~20428518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a sissy bar on the top or fork support bars???


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC




----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 26 2011, 10:42 PM~20428534
> *is that a sissy bar on the top or fork support bars???
> *


forks with cylinder mounts


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 26 2011, 10:40 PM~20428518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


260 shipped


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

looking for handel bars and seat pan hit me up if u have any


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 26 2011, 08:40 PM~20428518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any trades?


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Apr 26 2011, 10:51 PM~20428638
> *any trades?
> *


naw thanks need cash


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 26 2011, 08:52 PM~20428648
> *naw thanks need cash
> *


kool homie gl wit sale


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 26 2011, 09:44 PM~20428554
> *forks with cylinder mounts
> *


how much jus for the mounts they might fit my 12" as a sissy bar


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 26 2011, 03:52 PM~20425248
> *that chain guard looks familiar  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

*I'm Looking For A 26" Bent Chrome Spring Fork!!!!*


----------



## brownie_602

lookin for an air cylinder like the ones skyed 1 sells but locally i need it soon since the may 15 show comin up pm me if u got one lates


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 27 2011, 12:03 PM~20431819
> *lookin for an air cylinder like the ones skyed 1 sells but locally i need it soon since the may 15 show comin up pm me if u got one lates
> *


Im sure it wont take more then a few days for it to get to you if he ships it.


----------



## JAMES843

got another set of star wheels just the wheels thes all ways go fast thay are 16" pm me if you wont them i love to trade


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

lookin 4 some schwinn parts :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Apr 27 2011, 12:57 PM~20432518
> *got another set of star wheels just the wheels thes all ways go fast thay are 16" pm me if you wont them i love to trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheels pending on a trade but cash is king


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

Need It Gone $400 Thats Playuh Price Pm If Interested


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 27 2011, 09:54 PM~20435519
> *Need It Gone $400 Thats Playuh Price Pm If Interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmm I might scoop this up. would you do 3 and you keep the frame?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 27 2011, 03:50 PM~20432456
> *Im sure it wont take more then a few days for it to get to you if he ships it.
> *


x2


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 09:59 AM~20402346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont want to but the wife want something she can fit on so this is up for sale 125 shipped to lower 48
> or possable trade for nice clean 20inch parts
> *


what ever happened with the bantam?? :happysad:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2011, 09:19 PM~20435719
> *hmmm I might scoop this up. would you do 3 and you keep the frame?
> *


Need 2 Sell Whole Bike HoMIE;Getting Out The Bike Game


----------



## brownie_602

i need a 72 spoke fan wheel rim for ma trike i might get some feria if u got one pm me a price n pix i need a chrome one dnt care what color the spoke are tho


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 28 2011, 10:47 AM~20440159
> *i need a 72 spoke fan wheel rim for ma trike i might get some feria if u got one pm me a price n pix i need a chrome one dnt care what color the spoke are tho
> *


i got one but nt fan :happysad:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 28 2011, 12:47 PM~20440159
> *i need a 72 spoke fan wheel rim for ma trike i might get some feria if u got one pm me a price n pix i need a chrome one dnt care what color the spoke are tho
> *


IGATTA FRNT ONE 45 SHIPPED LMKK


----------



## HELL_CAMINO

any fairlady frames out there?


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 28 2011, 01:58 PM~20441049
> *IGATTA FRNT ONE 45 SHIPPED LMKK
> *


pm me pikx n ill get it off u if u accept m.o.


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 26 2011, 10:40 PM~20428518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 26 2011, 10:43 PM~20428547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


260 shipped need them gone


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by HELL_CAMINO_@Apr 28 2011, 04:31 PM~20441281
> *any fairlady frames out there?
> *


you got a pm


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 26 2011, 06:06 PM~20426299
> *FOR SALE OR FOR TRADE.!!!!
> HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HYDRO 64

*I'm Looking For A 26" Bent Chrome Spring Fork!!!!*


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 25 2011, 07:39 PM~20418877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom 20" fenders $150
> *


damn those sick


----------



## dave_st23

For sale $300 local pick up only pm if interested


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Bigjxloc

Red /purple pearl. Everything Schwinn except for wheels/tires and handlebar grips.










































$150 shipped


----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Apr 29 2011, 11:51 AM~20447731
> *For sale $300 local pick up only pm if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold


----------



## Bigjxloc

offers?


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

any used custom cut out parts fare sale like handel bars seat pan or orther custom parts get at me!


----------



## 55800

I NEED A PAIR OF TRAINING WHEELS ASAP ANYONE :dunno:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Looking for an unrestored 16in or smaller schwinn that's complete


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

I'm looking for some nos or used fender set for my daughters 69' fairlady, please lmk if you got a set. Mahalo. :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

lookin for schwinn lil tiger decals (chainguard/seat tube/fork spades). white or black dont matter.. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 1 2011, 02:00 PM~20460159
> *lookin for schwinn lil tiger decals  (chainguard/seat tube/fork spades). white or black dont matter..  :biggrin:
> *


try ebay lol sup bro wat u up to


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 1 2011, 02:39 AM~20458010
> *I NEED A PAIR OF TRAINING WHEELS ASAP ANYONE :dunno:
> *


do they gotta be schwinn or does it matter.. an what are you lookin to spend. im going to a couple spots right now, ill look for you...


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 1 2011, 03:02 PM~20460162
> *try ebay lol sup bro wat u up to
> *


ebay never has lil tiger decals, im always lookin.. im good you know just workin on bikes tryin to get things done.. started frame number four today, still not gonna post any pics untile there done though. :biggrin: you know how it is lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 1 2011, 02:14 PM~20460204
> *ebay never has lil tiger decals, im always lookin..  im good you know just workin on bikes tryin to get things done.. started frame number four today, still not gonna post any pics untile there done though.  :biggrin:  you know how it is lol
> *


cool im just here Bord out my mind


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 1 2011, 01:14 PM~20460204
> *ebay never has lil tiger decals, im always lookin..  im good you know just workin on bikes tryin to get things done.. started frame number four today, still not gonna post any pics untile there done though.  :biggrin:  you know how it is lol
> *


dont be scurred!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 1 2011, 02:21 PM~20460232
> *dont be scurred!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 1 2011, 01:24 PM~20460247
> *:wave:
> *



:h5:


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 1 2011, 03:21 PM~20460232
> *dont be scurred!
> *


ha they aint ready :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 1 2011, 02:08 PM~20460177
> *do they gotta be schwinn or does it matter.. an what are you lookin to spend. im going to a couple spots right now, ill look for you...
> *


to be honest as long as they look nice i want them im not really picky now


----------



## -GT- RAY

Have these parts for sale or trade if anyone needs it


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Apr 30 2011, 02:47 AM~20452860
> *Red /purple pearl. Everything Schwinn except for wheels/tires and handlebar grips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150 shipped
> *


got some pics in the sun today.










































Also This Black Pixie Frame. Has Some Ice Pearl over the black to give it some sparkle.
Everything except wheels pedal and chain.


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

peadals 80 shipped

sprocket 120 shipped

crown 80 shipped


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 26 2011, 10:40 PM~20428518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


250 shipped


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

i got a few chains possibly up for grabs. 
one is gold never been used and never removed from box. still has its link. 

the other is ither chrome or grey but is missing link and had some glitter dumped on it. just needs a cleaning.only been mounted on bike once .

but both new never used.lmk if interested.


----------



## 55800

brand new 12" rims and tires...$85 shipped


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

Anyone got any?
 :dunno:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 2 2011, 12:07 AM~20464299
> *i got a few chains possibly up for grabs.
> one is gold never been used and never removed from box. still has its link.
> 
> the other is ither chrome or grey but is missing link and had some glitter dumped on it. just needs a cleaning.only been mounted on bike once .
> 
> but both new never used.lmk if interested.
> *


i need a gold one pm me price n pikx


----------



## 55800

already sand blasted make offer need to sell or trade asap


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 03:31 PM~20468373
> *already sand blasted make offer need to sell or trade asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


15 Shipped???? :happysad:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 1 2011, 09:26 PM~20463125
> *Have these parts for sale or trade if anyone needs it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Everything still for sale

@TeXaS MaDe- pm sent


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@May 2 2011, 11:28 AM~20466969
> *i need a gold one pm me price n pikx
> *


the gold and chrome/grey chains. and a few other things i still got up for sale.make offers
(pencil sharpener,ps2,memorie cards,mini magnifying glass,t.v.,chest of drews,games not for sale)



























frames,and parts.(handle bars,forks,chains,sprockets,chain guiard,ect)


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 02:31 PM~20468373
> *already sand blasted make offer need to sell or trade asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$16 shipped :dunno:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 2 2011, 03:17 PM~20468709
> *15 Shipped???? :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsdown: keep goin up


----------



## schwinn1966

$90 SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

1978 SCHWINN PIXIE GREENGO FLAKE BLEND. 100 SHIPPED OR OPEN TO TRADES


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 1 2011, 10:26 PM~20463125
> *Have these parts for sale or trade if anyone needs it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the mufflers?


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@May 2 2011, 09:49 PM~20472187
> *how much for the mufflers?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 11:50 PM~20472692
> *Pm sent
> *


Pm returned


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

any custom parts for sale?


----------



## JAMES843

stuff 4 sale 
























and i have thes wheels and frame 4 sale


----------



## 55800

i gota 12" banana seat for sale pm me for pics and price


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

looking for used seat pan and handel bars


----------



## bullet one

$250 box up n ready to shiped do come with two padels n twisted fender braces SOLD!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 3 2011, 06:13 PM~20478293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do have two padels n twisted fender braces box up n ready to shiped $250
> *


----------



## bullet one

SOLD!


----------



## bullet one

$45 shipped SOLD!


----------



## bullet one

make offer


----------



## bullet one

make offer


----------



## rollinbajito

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 3 2011, 06:13 PM~20478293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $250 box up n ready to shiped do come with two padels n twisted fender braces
> *


pm send


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for a pixie frame building a bike for a kid


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 3 2011, 06:22 PM~20478369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $45 shipped
> *


SOLD!


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@May 3 2011, 06:30 PM~20478462
> *pm send
> *


pm returned


----------



## angelm75

looking for some pedals and a continental kit for my daughters bike if anyone is selling this items pm me paypal ready.


----------



## schwinn1966

$20 shipped or best offer :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

anyone have a schwinn speedometer cable for sale???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 3 2011, 07:28 PM~20479035
> *$20 shipped  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 3 2011, 07:00 PM~20478770
> *looking for a pixie frame building a bike for a kid
> *


i got 2 but that are the pixie 2s


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 10:22 PM~20471308
> *1978 SCHWINN PIXIE GREENGO FLAKE BLEND. 100 SHIPPED OR OPEN TO TRADES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!!!! ILL HAVE IT OUT TO YOU THURSDAY CLOWN :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 01:32 AM~20464499
> *brand new 12" rims ONLY...$75shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2011, 10:03 PM~20480578
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!! ILL HAVE IT OUT TO YOU THURSDAY CLOWN  :biggrin:
> *


cool thanks bro


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 09:59 AM~20402346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont want to but the wife want something she can fit on so this is up for sale 125 shipped to lower 48
> or possable trade for nice clean 20inch parts
> *



ttt for the homie


----------



## AGUILAR3

Wald Ramshorn bars $100 + shipping


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 4 2011, 02:38 PM~20483838
> *Wald Ramshorn bars $100 + shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any trades :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 4 2011, 08:20 AM~20482384
> *cool thanks bro
> *


Another one? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 4 2011, 03:49 PM~20484260
> *Another one?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna see what he does wit it :wow:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 3 2011, 06:13 PM~20478293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $250 box up n ready to shiped do come with two padels n twisted fender braces
> *


SOLD


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 4 2011, 04:10 PM~20484373
> *SOLD
> *


     fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2011, 02:34 PM~20484516
> *        fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 4 2011, 01:49 PM~20484260
> *Another one?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


its not for me im building it for some one else


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 4 2011, 04:35 PM~20484525
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:
> *


 :fuq: :squint: :fuq: :squint: :fuq: :squint: :fuq: :squint:


----------



## TonyO

Still got these two powder coated ones for sale $350 shipped for each. The orange and green one. These are worth $200 each in garbage condition the rust has all been blasted away, fresh powder coat finishes with decals. Missing the seat post on the orange one and the headbadges. the seats have been reupholstered.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2011, 03:39 PM~20484889
> *:fuq:  :squint:  :fuq:  :squint:  :fuq:  :squint:  :fuq:  :squint:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 4 2011, 10:48 PM~20487014
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JAMES843

i have 5 16" seats all are double pan so will be ez to recover 3 are new but have girl print on them 1 strawberry short cake(new) and 2 catus rose (new) and 2 outher ones that will need to be recovred


----------



## EL RAIDER

selling this for a friend $35


----------



## EL RAIDER

$150


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 4 2011, 11:34 PM~20488145
> *i have 5 16" seats all are double pan so will be ez to recover 3 are new but have girl print on them 1 strawberry short cake(new) and 2 catus rose (new) and 2 outher ones that will need to be recovred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any trades?


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3+May 4 2011, 11:38 AM~20483838-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wald Ramshorn bars $100 + shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 4 2011, 12:26 PM~20484115
> *
> any trades  :wow:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

.
.
.

Sorry, dont need anything at the time...except for maybe an OG Schwinn wheel set for a trike.


----------



## bullet one

make offer


----------



## bullet one

make offer


----------



## bullet one

makeoffer


----------



## bullet one

$SOLD


----------



## bullet one

SOLD


----------



## growmaster4

I have a really clean set of s7's I just pulled off a stingy that I don't need,60 shipped,pics up tomorrow


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 5 2011, 12:55 PM~20490797
> *$150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


150 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Thats Exspensive Thena Bitch They Sell Brand New For 75


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 6 2011, 07:28 AM~20496435
> *150 :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> Thats Exspensive Thena Bitch They Sell Brand New For 75
> *



so I take it you don't want to buy it?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 6 2011, 08:05 AM~20496633
> *so I take it you don't want to buy it?
> *


lol


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 6 2011, 09:05 AM~20496633
> *so I take it you don't want to buy it?
> *


Fuck No NIKKA!;Aint Nobody Ganna Pay 150;IGatta Set Fo 50 Bucksx


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 6 2011, 12:04 PM~20497221
> *Fuck No NIKKA!;Aint Nobody Ganna Pay 150;IGatta Set Fo 50 Bucksx
> *


i think he was being sarcastic nukka :uh:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 10:18 AM~20497290
> *i think he was being sarcastic nukka  :uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2011, 06:02 PM~20493171
> *Any trades?
> *


yea what you got going to ge a pic of them all to day


----------



## brownie_602

got this frame 20 inch dnt need it bondo needs work some glazing puddy should do it 

make offer willing to trade for a contential kit 

(black frame only not trike kit)


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## 55800

for sale pm me for prices brand new 12"rims brand new pedals new raw dtwist badge trim....


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 25 2011, 07:39 PM~20418877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom 20" fenders $150
> *


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@May 2 2011, 12:18 AM~20464044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peadals 80 shipped
> 
> sprocket 120 shipped
> 
> crown 80 shipped
> *


380 SHIPPED FORKS, PEADALS ,SPROCKET, CROWN ALL TOGETHER NEED THEM GONE HIT ME UP  350 shipped homies :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 28 2011, 09:48 PM~20444177
> *
> *


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 26 2011, 10:40 PM~20428518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> chrome/grey chains and a few other things i still got up for sale.make offers
> (pencil sharpener,ps2,memorie cards,mini magnifying glass,t.v.,chest of drews,games not for sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frames,and parts.(handle bars,forks,chains,sprockets,chain guiard,ect)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 6 2011, 02:23 PM~20497945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for da yellow schwinn seat??


----------



## 817.TX.

> And I got 6 pcs of square twist sticks around 3ft ea. Will post pics tomorrow!  *Make offer!*












[/quote]
Will trade for a CHROME SEAT PAN!


----------



## 55800

ANYONE HAVE A SET OF 16INCH OG BENT FORKS???OR CAN ANYONE MAKE ME A SET???


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 6 2011, 12:23 PM~20497945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yellow schwinn seat sold


----------



## hnicustoms

for sale or trade    

brand new....never mounted


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 8 2011, 07:01 AM~20506848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale or trade
> 
> brand new....never mounted
> *


how much, i want one


----------



## bullet one

make offer


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 8 2011, 07:01 AM~20506848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale or trade
> 
> brand new....never mounted
> *


20inch.????


----------



## KABEL

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 8 2011, 09:05 AM~20507242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer
> *


how much do u have the speedometer for :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st23

12" fenders made from og lil tiger fenders $120 shipped pm if interested


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 8 2011, 12:31 PM~20507651
> *20inch.????
> *



yup


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@May 8 2011, 09:53 AM~20507007
> *how much, i want one
> *


pm sent


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@May 7 2011, 02:53 AM~20501954
> *380 SHIPPED FORKS, PEADALS ,SPROCKET, CROWN ALL TOGETHER NEED THEM GONE HIT ME UP   350 shipped homies  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

>


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 26 2011, 10:40 PM~20428518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


350 shipped forks pedeals sporocket and crown  they got a go


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 8 2011, 07:01 AM~20506848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale or trade
> 
> brand new....never mounted
> *


how much pm me


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

Parting Out My Bike Everything Must Go


1.Wheels && Tires 
2.HandleBars,SIssy Bar,&& Forks
3.Crank,Sprocket,Chain && Pedals
4.Stearing Whell
5.Grips
6.Frame
(Everything Is Twisted on Bike Good Condition On All The Parts)


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by HEAVY-CHEVY_@May 9 2011, 09:20 AM~20513047
> *how much pm me
> *


65 shipped each


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 6 2011, 10:04 AM~20497221
> *Fuck No NIKKA!;Aint Nobody Ganna Pay 150;IGatta Set Fo 50 Bucksx
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

Tripple Twisted Forks,HandleBars,And Sissy Bar $275 Shipped














































Twisted Wheels And Tires $300 Shipped










Twisted Stearing Wheel $75 Shipped



















Twisted Grips $50 Shipped



















Twisted Frame $135 Shipped










Twisted Crank,Pedals,Sprocket,&& Chrome Chain $125 Shipped


----------



## Clown Confusion

pricey good luck on sale


----------



## cone_weezy

dam those prices are high specially those wheels


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

PARTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE. WOULD SELL FASTER IF THEY WHERE HALF OFF. 
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

Okay Tell Yall Wuht Pick Them Up From Me && Ill

Do $200 On The Tripple Twisted Shyt
$200 On The Wheels && Tires
$75 On The Crank && Shyt
$50 On Stearing Wheell
$30 On Grips
$100 On Frame




Thiss Is Local Pick Up Only!!!!!If IGatta Ship Prices @ Tha Top


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 04:32 PM~20515664
> *Tripple Twisted Forks,HandleBars,And Sissy Bar $275 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Wheels And Tires $300 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Stearing Wheel $75 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Grips $50 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Frame $135 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Crank,Pedals,Sprocket,&& Chrome Chain $125 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn after all that shit you talked about raider wanting to much for his fork :uh:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 04:08 PM~20515872
> *damn after all that shit you talked about raider wanting to much for his fork :uh:
> *


That Nikka Wants $150 For Flat Twisted Forks,IM SELLING TRIPPL TWISTED FORKS,HANDLEBARS,&& SISSY BAR FOR $275 IWANT 125 MORE THAN HE DOES! :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion

still to much that stuff u can get in cali for hella cheap the bike it self u can get for 150 all twisted


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2011, 04:12 PM~20516631
> *still to much that stuff u can get in cali for hella cheap the bike it self u can get for 150 all twisted
> *


sell u my parts


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@May 9 2011, 05:14 PM~20516646
> *sell u my parts
> *


nah bro keep it for our show so u can have ur bike there


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2011, 04:16 PM~20516661
> *nah bro keep it for our show so u can have ur bike there
> *


yea wat im going to do beacuse my other parts wont come on time atleast to have a bike 2gether :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@May 9 2011, 05:23 PM~20516673
> *yea wat im going to do beacuse my other parts wont come on time atleast to have a bike 2gether :biggrin:
> *


yup
:biggrin:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

For Sale $400 OBO, Only Pick up orange counrty/ LA Country...Just started need some one to finish it...must sale!!!!!!! custom paint and pinstrinping..PM Me


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 6 2011, 02:23 PM~20497945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 still have some seats??? :happysad:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2011, 06:12 PM~20516631
> *still to much that stuff u can get in cali for hella cheap the bike it self u can get for 150 all twisted
> *


Cool Dawq Thats The Difference In Tejas Everything Is Bigger Even Prices'


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 02:32 PM~20515664
> *Tripple Twisted Forks,HandleBars,And Sissy Bar $275 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Wheels And Tires $300 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Stearing Wheel $75 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Grips $50 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Frame $135 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Crank,Pedals,Sprocket,&& Chrome Chain $125 Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice parts just way too high the prices.!!!
Even wit the deduction said.!


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 9 2011, 07:04 PM~20517031
> *Nice parts just way too high the prices.!!!
> Even wit the deduction said.!
> *


Well Homie Here In Tejas`Prices Are High Homie!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 06:19 PM~20517167
> *Well Homie Here In Tejas`Prices Are High Homie!!!!!
> *


Yea that may be so but think bout the people that wanna buy it out of state...
Just saying...


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 06:19 PM~20517167
> *Well Homie Here In Tejas`Prices Are High Homie!!!!!
> *


im from texas and i dont even charge no one a high price everyone that brought from me knows i gave them a fair price, u just trying to get rich on these parts 300 for those wheels insane price i wouldnt pay no more than 50 bucks since it all scratch up ..... u got to remember custom parts are taking over the bike game. so china parts value drop down the ones that dont know values on parts u might get lucky n get aprofit from them but most of us know our shit and will tell u how much china parts are worth just calling it how i see it so bro good luck on selling ur stuff


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 9 2011, 08:11 PM~20517593
> *im from texas and i dont even charge no one a high price everyone that brought from me knows i gave them a fair price, u just trying to get rich on these parts  300 for those wheels insane price i wouldnt pay no more than 50 bucks since it all scratch up ..... u got to remember custom parts are taking over the bike game. so china parts value drop down  the ones that dont know values on parts u might get lucky n get aprofit from them but most of us know our shit  and will tell u how much china parts are worth  just calling it how i see it so bro good luck on selling ur stuff
> *


Cool You Want Uh Cookie;MOST OF YALL LAME NIKKAS STILL FCUKING WID BIKES<WHERE IS YALLS CARS?NIKKA HAS A BADASS BIKE WITH NO CAR LAME!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 07:56 PM~20518094
> *Cool You Want Uh Cookie;MOST OF YALL LAME NIKKAS STILL FCUKING WID BIKES<WHERE IS YALLS CARS?NIKKA HAS A BADASS BIKE WITH NO CAR LAME!!!!!
> *


Wow bro relax 
We just tryna help yu out.!!!!


----------



## aztecsoulz

:thumbsdown: :werd: :drama:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 9 2011, 08:59 PM~20518136
> *Wow bro relax
> We just tryna help yu out.!!!!
> *


NAH THA NIKKA TRYNUH TELL MEH SELL UH TWISTED SET OF WHEELS FOR $50 COME ON NOW GET REAL DUMB ASS NIKKA


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 08:02 PM~20518162
> *NAH THA NIKKA TRYNUH TELL MEH SELL UH TWISTED SET OF WHEELS FOR $50 COME ON NOW GET REAL DUMB ASS NIKKA
> *


Well yu have to admit, that is overpriced....
Yu can get a brand new set for like 175$
And they are used and sum wat dirty so like $70 to $100 is the best you will get


----------



## lesstime

:angry:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 9 2011, 09:07 PM~20518199
> *maybe ya need to take your high prices and post them on craigslist in your town and save everyone a topic on here
> think about it you make $XXXXXX and you  want BIGGG BUCKs  on your USED parts
> that we all can get new for cheaper  just saying
> *


Okay Where Can You GEt the forks handlebars && sissy bar for $200???


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 07:56 PM~20518094
> *Cool You Want Uh Cookie;MOST OF YALL LAME NIKKAS STILL FCUKING WID BIKES<WHERE IS YALLS CARS?NIKKA HAS A BADASS BIKE WITH NO CAR LAME!!!!!
> *


i was just being nice now u want to act like a bitch ... u know i seen u post some dumb shit on here u make ur self look stupid first of all learn to spell and whats up posting all that money need to stop showing off your mom income tax when she claimed you and second u say u done with so call " bike game " then why u still coming. in here and whats up with ur sig did your key board get stuck or u just studder when u talk and the car thing take your car to las vegas super show and win car of the year when u do then talk shit


----------



## lesstime




----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 9 2011, 09:05 PM~20518187
> *Well yu have to admit, that is overpriced....
> Yu can get a brand new set for like 175$
> And they are used and sum wat dirty so like $70 to $100 is the best you will get
> *


Where Tell Meh Where????IPayed 100 Uh Rim && There Engraved With Tires


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 08:08 PM~20518216
> *Okay Where Can You GEt the forks handlebars && sissy bar for $200???
> *


Bonecollectors website for $190 shipped but thats straight up new, show chrome....
And yurs are used


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

:wow:


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 9 2011, 09:10 PM~20518231
> *dont worry about me worry about trying to sell your stuff so you can put it in to your high rollin regal  with one pump
> *


Ha;IJust Stuck Double Pump :wow: :wow: :wow: ;WHat Does Your Bike Have Custom Whells?Nice


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 9 2011, 08:10 PM~20518231
> *dont worry about me worry about trying to sell your stuff so you can put it in to your high rollin regal  with one pump
> *


Ayy less kool it down bro.....


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 9 2011, 09:09 PM~20518225
> *i was just being nice now u want to act like a bitch ... u know i seen u post some dumb shit on here  u make ur self look stupid  first of all learn to spell and whats up posting all that money need to stop showing off your mom income tax when she claimed you and second u say u done  with so call " bike game " then why u still coming. in here and whats up with ur sig  did your key board get stuck or u just studder when u talk and the car thing  take your car to las vegas super show and win car of the year when u do then talk shit
> *


Can You Take Your Bike 2 Vegas Oh Shyt You Cant Even Ride Eht Aint That Uh Bitch!!!!! :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 08:10 PM~20518234
> *Where Tell Meh Where????IPayed 100 Uh Rim && There Engraved With Tires
> *


I can get frm a local guy here in so cal....
Plus yu doing that engraving stuff...
That takes value off those rims...
Plus its dirty and used....
And on topp of that, they still gunna have to buy new tires...


----------



## lesstime




----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 9 2011, 09:11 PM~20518242
> *Bonecollectors website for $190 shipped but thats straight up new, show chrome....
> And yurs are used
> *


http://www.nybonecollectors.com/990160.html

It Says $100 Each WithOut Tires: :wow: :wow: && Engraving Thats $200 Plus Shipping It Dnt Say Nunin Bout Show Chrome??  :dunno:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 9 2011, 09:17 PM~20518322
> *oh  my bad it still a street regal with 2 pump  yay
> *


Ha'ILyk 2 Drivine Muh Car Nat Spend Uh Millon Dollars && Nat Be Able 2 Drive It;


----------



## 55800

Come on someone please hit the ban button on this guy like for real I'm tierd of gettin on here lookin to buy shyt thinkin people keep postin shit up for sale but you got this kid messin up our topic


----------



## lesstime




----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 08:18 PM~20518330
> *http://www.nybonecollectors.com/990160.html
> 
> It Says $100 Each WithOut Tires: :wow:  :wow: && Engraving Thats  $200 Plus Shipping It Dnt Say Nunin Bout Show Chrome??   :dunno:
> *


Can get it whole sale lil buddy :wow: :biggrin: :shhh:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 9 2011, 09:20 PM~20518346
> *Come on someone please hit the ban button on this guy like for real I'm tierd of gettin on here lookin to buy shyt thinkin people keep postin shit up for sale but you got this kid messin up our topic
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :tongue:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 9 2011, 08:20 PM~20518347
> *yours are not show chrome nd the tires are trash
> 
> oh and the early 90s called they want there  block patterns back
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 08:19 PM~20518344
> *Ha'ILyk 2 Let mE mOm Drivine Muh Car Nat Spend Uh Millon Dollars && Nat Be Able 2 Drive It;
> *


 :wow:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 9 2011, 09:20 PM~20518347
> *yours are not show chrome nd the tires are trash
> 
> oh and the early 90s called they want there  block patterns back
> *


The 80`s Called && Sayed They Want There Bike [email protected][email protected]!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 08:18 PM~20518330
> *http://www.nybonecollectors.com/990160.html
> 
> It Says $100 Each WithOut Tires: :wow:  :wow: && Engraving Thats  $200 Plus Shipping It Dnt Say Nunin Bout Show Chrome??   :dunno:
> *


Yea if yu ordered frm he doesnt charge for shipping and i know for sure his chrome is alot better than urs....
And that scratching engraving aint the best in the world....
So he wants $200 for both rims new and wat like $10 for tires new...
$210 total and that for sure beats yur price


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 9 2011, 08:21 PM~20518358
> *Can get it whole sale lil buddy  :wow:  :biggrin:  :shhh:
> *


alll day long :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

Ayy chisme!! :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 9 2011, 08:24 PM~20518401
> *sorry  but my late 80's GT bike cost more then you car does  so that dont work
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 9 2011, 09:24 PM~20518401
> *sorry  but my late 80's GT bike cost more then you car does  so that dont work
> *


Puffin On That Ice Or Coke??Idkk Ha Buht Yur Crazy My Paint Cost More Than Yur [email protected]!


----------



## lesstime

....


----------



## elspock84

:drama:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 08:22 PM~20518372
> *The 80`s Called && Sayed They Want There Bike [email protected][email protected]!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


yea along with them patterns on that regal.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 09:25 PM~20518410
> *Puffin On That Ice Or Coke??Idkk Ha Buht Yur Crazy My Paint Cost More Than Yur [email protected]!
> *


Kan WE pLeeEZe gIt a BaN oN DiS FucKKn REtaRd? 

one more thing for us texans to be ashamed of :nono:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 08:15 PM~20518276
> *Can You Take Your Bike 2 Vegas Oh Shyt You Cant Even Ride Eht Aint That Uh Bitch!!!!! :wow:
> *


u dont know me too well. i have no problem pullig my bike off the tuntable and circle laps around u just to prove i can ride my shit... i riddin my bike threw rain and mud. money is no problem to have my parts replace ... u talk all that shit about our bike like i said take ur street regal to vegas and win car of the yr then talk all the shit u want......im sure dtwist reading darin hit the ban button lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 9 2011, 10:28 PM~20518435
> *Kan WE pLeeEZe gIt a BaN oN DiS FucKKn REtaRd?
> 
> one more thing for us texans to be ashamed of :nono:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

Im Done Arguing Wid Yall Dumb Nikkuuuuss`!!!!!Yalll Aint On Muh Level Yall Fucking Wid Bikes!Im Fucking Wid Cars.....Dumb Lil Kid Nikas


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 08:29 PM~20518444
> *Im Done Arguing Wid Yall Dumb Nikkuuuuss`!!!!!Yalll Aint On Muh Level Yall Fucking Wid Bikes!Im Fucking Wid Cars.....Dumb Lil Kid Nikas
> *


ok dont bother coming back


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 9 2011, 08:22 PM~20518373
> *Yea if yu ordered frm he doesnt charge for shipping and i know for sure his chrome is alot better than urs....
> And that scratching engraving aint the best in the world....
> So he wants $200 for both rims new and wat like $10 for tires new...
> $210 total and that for sure beats yur price
> *


I guess yu have nuthing to say to this huh.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 08:29 PM~20518444
> *Im Done Arguing Wid Yall Dumb Nikkuuuuss`!!!!!Yalll Aint On Muh Level Yall Fucking Wid Bikes!Im Fucking Wid Cars.....Dumb Lil Kid Nikas
> *


Yur the one to talk bout being young.!!!!
Yur only like 16.!!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 08:25 PM~20518410
> *Puffin On That Ice Or Coke??Idkk Ha Buht Yur Crazy My Paint Cost More Than Yur [email protected]!
> *


Why don't you take your ass to the vehical classifieds with all that drama we all here are in the bike game and will keep it that way most of us have cars and still build bikes jus a heads up you can't get out the bike game if you a real rider it ain't a hobby its a way of life lil homie simple as that  
Now who gots some shit for sale!! :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 9 2011, 08:32 PM~20518474
> *Why don't you take your ass to the vehical classifieds with all that drama we all here are in the bike game and will keep it that way most of us have cars and still build bikes jus a heads up you can't get out the bike game if you a real rider it ain't a hobby its a way of life lil homie simple as that
> Now who gots some shit for sale!! :biggrin:
> *


Amen


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 9 2011, 08:28 PM~20518435
> *Kan WE pLeeEZe gIt a BaN oN DiS FucKKn REtaRd?
> 
> one more thing for us texans to be ashamed of :nono:
> *


Colorado agrees


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:29 PM~20518442
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its true.  most texans hate all the bullshit we're associated with


----------



## 96tein

geez us christ not this shit again..... enough said back to the real topic thanks everyone on here would appreciate it 100%


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 9 2011, 08:38 PM~20518541
> *geez us christ not this shit again.....  enough said back to the real topic thanks  everyone on here would appreciate it 100%
> *


x374754358
So who has parts for trade or sale.???


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 9 2011, 08:38 PM~20518541
> *geez us christ not this shit again.....  enough said back to the real topic thanks  everyone on here would appreciate it 100%
> *


i need a seat for a pixie


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 9 2011, 08:38 PM~20518541
> *geez us christ not this shit again.....  enough said back to the real topic thanks  everyone on here would appreciate it 100%
> *


 lol i know right dtwist going to lock this thread or bike section off if this keep happening :happysad:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2011, 08:41 PM~20518568
> *i need a seat for a pixie
> *


hit up james843 hes got a few


----------



## 55800

Looking for some 12in parts hit me up wit wat u got


----------



## -GT- RAY

*Who has 20 inch gold twisted parts for sale.?????*


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2011, 08:41 PM~20518568
> *i need a seat for a pixie
> *



















sold the yellow one


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 9 2011, 08:43 PM~20518593
> *hit up james843 hes got a few
> *


i need the cruzer seat kind


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2011, 09:41 PM~20518568
> *i need a seat for a pixie
> *


did the greengo green pixie show up already, i wanna see that ish.... i need some 12" lil tiger fenders (front an rear) i got a banana seat off a pixie needs upholstery.....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

THIS WAS BETTER THAN THE SPINNING PEDALS SH'T. 
:drama:


----------



## lesstime

oh i got one ill get a pic and send me your number ill text it to you


----------



## Reynaldo866

> chrome/grey chains and a few other things i still got up for sale.make offers
> (pencil sharpener,ps2,memorie cards,mini magnifying glass,t.v.,chest of drews,games not for sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frames,and parts.(handle bars,forks,chains,sprockets,chain guiard,ect)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> * TTT Past All Of This Bull Shit *
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 9 2011, 10:48 PM~20518657
> *did the greengo green pixie show up already, i wanna see that ish....  i need some 12" lil tiger fenders (front an rear) i got a banana seat off a pixie needs upholstery.....
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 9 2011, 08:48 PM~20518657
> *did the greengo green pixie show up already, i wanna see that ish....  i need some 12" lil tiger fenders (front an rear) i got a banana seat off a pixie needs upholstery.....
> *


ill let u know when it gets here so u can come by


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 8 2011, 08:01 AM~20506848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale or trade
> 
> brand new....never mounted
> *



* TTT Past All Of This Bull Shit *


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 9 2011, 08:44 PM~20518601
> *Who has 20 inch gold twisted parts for sale.?????
> *


Anyone.?????


----------



## Reynaldo866

>


Will trade for a CHROME SEAT PAN! 
[/quote]


* TTT Past All Of This Bull Shit *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 9 2011, 08:48 PM~20518657
> *did the greengo green pixie show up already, i wanna see that ish....  i need some 12" lil tiger fenders (front an rear) i got a banana seat off a pixie needs upholstery.....
> *


do u have the sissy bar and clamps to


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 1 2011, 09:26 PM~20463125
> *Have these parts for sale or trade if anyone needs it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mufflers and spring sold.!!!!


----------



## cone_weezy

it two tone on both side 20" sprocket my niece lost intrest in bikes and it for sale my cousin didn wasnt. it either so pm if u intrested in it


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 9 2011, 09:00 PM~20518798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it two tone on both side 20" sprocket my niece lost intrest in bikes and it for sale my cousin didn wasnt. it either so pm if u intrested in it
> *


How bout that gold dtwist crank


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2011, 10:51 PM~20518692
> *ill let u know when it gets here so u can come by
> *


hit up da homie hnic he can hook up da bike seat for you. gotmine in today for my nephews pixie. hes got green flake fabric also


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2011, 09:54 PM~20518725
> *do u have the sissy bar and clamps to
> *


i sure do. they will need to be replated though as well. its off my pixie convertable. ill send you a pic. if you got a set of lil tiger fenders, we can call it even for this an the other goodies i brought over to ya lol if your down.. :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

STILL HAVEN'T DECIDED BUT SHOOT ME SOME OFFERS. 
NEW EVERYTHING KEPT CLEAN POLISHED.
SHOW CHROME FRAME AND SEAT PAN.
CUSTOM SEAT.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 9 2011, 09:05 PM~20518855
> *How bout that gold dtwist crank
> *


i still have the pm saying ill be the 1st to know when thats for sale :biggrin: and the saving acct is there for it


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 9 2011, 11:07 PM~20518892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL HAVEN'T DECIDED BUT SHOOT ME SOME OFFERS.
> NEW EVERYTHING KEPT CLEAN POLISHED.
> SHOW CHROME FRAME AND SEAT PAN.
> CUSTOM SEAT.
> *


30 bucks and 3 chihuaha puppies that might have worms :happysad:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 9 2011, 09:07 PM~20518885
> *i sure do.  they will need to be replated though as well. its off my pixie convertable. ill send you a pic. if you got a set of lil tiger fenders, we can call it even for this an the other goodies i brought over to ya lol if your down..  :biggrin:
> *


man i wish i had those tiger fenders lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:12 PM~20518956
> *30 bucks and 3 chihuaha puppies that might have worms  :happysad:
> *


 :fool2: :sprint:
TAKE THAT YOU SON OF A BITCH.!





















:fuq: 














:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 9 2011, 11:15 PM~20518980
> *:fool2:  :sprint:
> TAKE THAT YOU SON OF A BITCH.!
> :fuq:
> :biggrin:
> *


     






























so is that a yes :dunno: how bout some chitown style SAAASAGE :wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:16 PM~20518997
> *
> so is that a yes  :dunno:  how bout some chitown style SAAASAGE  :wow:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 9 2011, 11:17 PM~20519012
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: I didnt want it anyways :uh:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:19 PM~20519041
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint: I didnt want it anyways  :uh:
> *


I DON'T WANT YOU TO RUIN THE CHROME WITH THE FLAKE.
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 9 2011, 11:23 PM~20519086
> *I DON'T WANT YOU TO RUIN THE CHROME WITH THE FLAKE.
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


you suck


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:26 PM~20519130
> *you suck
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 9 2011, 11:27 PM~20519145
> *:naughty:
> *


chupas :wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:30 PM~20519186
> *chupas  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW DO YOU LIKE YOUR EGGS.? 
:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 9 2011, 11:33 PM~20519225
> *HOW DO YOU LIKE YOUR EGGS.?
> :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


in yo mouf :wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:34 PM~20519236
> *in yo  mouf  :wow:
> *


Haha f'kn asshole. 
:twak:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:34 PM~20519236
> *in yo  mouf  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 9 2011, 11:35 PM~20519247
> *Haha f'kn asshole.
> :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I WIN!!! next :biggrin:


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 04:56 PM~20516953
> *Cool Dawq Thats The Difference In Tejas Everything Is Bigger Even Prices'
> *


very true he is a bigger dumb ass then we all thought


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 08:38 PM~20519277
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I WIN!!! next  :biggrin:
> *


u a funny character :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 9 2011, 09:02 PM~20519487
> *very true he is a bigger dumb ass then we all thought
> *


x7816746178463978462781647816478146918746


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@May 10 2011, 12:08 AM~20519535
> *u a funny character  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im not a cartoon


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:18 PM~20519619
> *im not a cartoon
> *


lol if u were i would watch


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@May 10 2011, 12:19 AM~20519626
> *lol if u were i would watch
> *


ummm well thanks :happysad:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:23 PM~20519665
> *ummm well thanks  :happysad:
> *


:biggrin: any way bak 2 parts lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 9 2011, 08:51 PM~20518687
> * TTT Past All Of This Bull Shit
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 07:56 PM~20518094
> *Cool You Want Uh Cookie;MOST OF YALL LAME NIKKAS STILL FCUKING WID BIKES<WHERE IS YALLS CARS?NIKKA HAS A BADASS BIKE WITH NO CAR LAME!!!!!
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 9 2011, 08:09 PM~20518225
> *i was just being nice now u want to act like a bitch ... u know i seen u post some dumb shit on here  u make ur self look stupid  first of all learn to spell and whats up posting all that money need to stop showing off your mom income tax when she claimed you and second u say u done  with so call " bike game " then why u still coming. in here and whats up with ur sig  did your key board get stuck or u just studder when u talk and the car thing  take your car to las vegas super show and win car of the year when u do then talk shit
> *


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@May 9 2011, 08:29 PM~20518444
> *Im Done Arguing Wid Yall Dumb Nikkuuuuss`!!!!!Yalll Aint On Muh Level Yall Fucking Wid Bikes!Im Fucking Wid Cars.....Dumb Lil Kid Nikas
> *


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 9 2011, 09:07 PM~20518892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL HAVEN'T DECIDED BUT SHOOT ME SOME OFFERS.
> NEW EVERYTHING KEPT CLEAN POLISHED.
> SHOW CHROME FRAME AND SEAT PAN.
> CUSTOM SEAT.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 10 2011, 01:02 PM~20522520
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 11:04 AM~20522526
> *
> *


 :squint:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> SOLD
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 10 2011, 01:05 PM~20522530
> *:squint:
> *


is u undressing me wit you eyes :wow:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 02:38 PM~20523125
> *is u undressing me wit you eyes  :wow:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 12:38 PM~20523125
> *is u undressing me wit you eyes  :wow:
> *


 :420:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 10 2011, 02:43 PM~20523166
> *:scrutinize:
> *


oh great da jura is here :uh: 







































:wave: :wave: hey buddy :happysad:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 12:54 PM~20523250
> *oh great da jura is here  :uh:
> :wave:  :wave: hey buddy  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 9 2011, 09:05 PM~20518855
> *How bout that gold dtwist crank
> *


sorry bro dtwist crank not for sale lol..... just the crank just got two people asking for it just waiting for an answer


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 9 2011, 09:00 PM~20518798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it two tone on both side 20" sprocket my niece lost intrest in bikes and it for sale my cousin didn wasnt. it either so pm if u intrested in it
> *


sold


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 10 2011, 08:19 PM~20525233
> *sold
> *


nice guess you can change your siggy to say
Sugar Rush 99.5% done now, :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 10 2011, 06:31 PM~20525334
> *nice guess you can change your siggy to say
> Sugar Rush 99.5% done now,  :biggrin:
> *


to be honest its done just need my seat done


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 10 2011, 08:34 PM~20525347
> *to be honest its done just need my seat done
> *


nice


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 10 2011, 06:34 PM~20525347
> *to be honest its done just need my seat done
> *


Gaby: shouldn't that have been like the first thing done since you know ....? :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 10 2011, 09:09 PM~20526654
> *Gaby: shouldn't that have been like the first thing done  since you know ....?  :biggrin:
> *


i knew u were going to say that lol


----------



## elspock84

make me some offers on these or they will be in da scrap pile. 




















this one is cracked at da bottom and needs caps. its da bigger model


----------



## elspock84

make me offers on all these. spring clean up goin on at home. :happysad: 

china crank and kick stand twisted. dont need them. need to be cleaned up. steel wool and some chrome cleaner will clean it up good.










lil tiger handle bars. need to be cleaned up have overspray. 










pixie handle bars also need to be rechromed or cleaned up.


----------



## elspock84

dont know if any one is intrested in these but they came off one of them stingray choppers.


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

-`Ill Sell My

Twisted Frame`Twisted Pedals`Twisted Crank`Chrome Sprocket && Chain`And Twisted Grips For ($185) :wow: 














































Will Nat Part Out


-`Ill Sell My

Twisted Whells`&& Tires`Tripple Twisted Handlebars`Tripple Twisted Forks`&& Tripple Twisted Sissy Bar For($350) :wow:


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 11:26 PM~20527361
> *make me some offers on these or they will be in da scrap pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want the handle bars/fender skirt an the head set stuff off this one if your scrapin it ill pay shipping... it will go to good use....... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Still got these two powder coated ones for sale $350 shipped for each. The orange and green one. These are worth $200 each in garbage condition the rust has all been blasted away, fresh powder coat finishes with decals. Missing the seat post on the orange one and the headbadges. the seats have been reupholstered.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

79 schwinn $60 








80's girls beachcruiser frame $20


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 12:26 AM~20527361
> *make me some offers on these or they will be in da scrap pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 12:32 AM~20527410
> *dont know if any one is intrested in these but they came off one of them stingray choppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 11:06 PM~20518877
> *hit up da homie hnic he can hook up da bike seat for you. gotmine in today for my nephews pixie. hes got green flake fabric also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



     any time


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 10:31 PM~20527404
> *make me offers on all these. spring clean up goin on at home.  :happysad:
> 
> china crank and kick stand twisted. dont need them. need to be cleaned up. steel wool and some chrome cleaner will clean it up good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil tiger handle bars. need to be cleaned up have overspray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixie handle bars also need to be rechromed or cleaned up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much 4 the crank?


----------



## show-bound

GET THE WORKS FOR UNDER $700!!! 

*ONE STOP MURALS AND PAINT AND CUSTOM GRAPHICS STRIPPED UP LEAFED ONE STOP!!! 

STREET

MILD

SEMI

FULL

RADICAL $700
DEDUCT A 100$ for each class...

HOK KANDY< FLAKES< BUFFED OUT!
FOR THE 2011 AWARD WINNING PAINT AT BLUE COLLAR PRICES 

***throwing pay for what you get out the door cuz everything in house and im the one who touches everything... im naming the price! Im a customer too in the game and i now peoples pockets.... serious inquiries only and 5 month waiting


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 9 2011, 09:00 PM~20518798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it two tone on both side 20" sprocket my niece lost intrest in bikes and it for sale my cousin didn wasnt. it either so pm if u intrested in it
> *


Do you still have the sprocket 4sale? How much?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 11 2011, 11:29 PM~20535320
> *GET THE WORKS FOR UNDER $700!!!
> 
> *ONE STOP MURALS AND PAINT AND CUSTOM GRAPHICS STRIPPED UP LEAFED ONE STOP!!!
> 
> STREET
> 
> MILD
> 
> SEMI
> 
> FULL
> 
> RADICAL $700
> DEDUCT A 100$ for each class...
> 
> HOK KANDY< FLAKES< BUFFED OUT!
> FOR THE 2011    AWARD WINNING PAINT AT BLUE COLLAR PRICES
> 
> ***throwing pay for what you get out the door cuz everything in house and im the one who touches everything... im naming the price!  Im a customer too in the game and i now peoples pockets....  serious inquiries only and 5 month waiting
> 
> *


Do you have pic's of your work? Post some pis's


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@May 11 2011, 01:37 PM~20530898
> *79 schwinn  $60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80's girls beachcruiser frame $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang i wish i had 60 bucks right now i would snatch it up


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@May 12 2011, 01:47 AM~20535406
> *Do you have pic's of your work? Post some pis's
> *


and theres a whole thread Innovative Customs

http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=157929932624


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2011, 09:40 AM~20536612
> *and theres a whole thread Innovative Customs
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=157929932624
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: badass work!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2011, 07:40 AM~20536612
> *and theres a whole thread Innovative Customs
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=157929932624
> *


Excellent work :wow:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@May 11 2011, 11:42 PM~20535380
> *Do you still have the sprocket 4sale? How much?
> *


no sir already sold it :happysad: but i will have sum chrome engraved fenders for sale soon just havent got time to get to them


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

TRADE?


----------



## bullet one

........sold


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 12 2011, 07:06 PM~20541165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........$35 bucks
> *


PM SENT


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 12 2011, 07:06 PM~20541165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........SOLD
> *


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 12 2011, 09:20 PM~20542363
> *
> *


dang that was a good buy


----------



## show-bound

GET THE WORKS FOR UNDER $700!!!  

*ONE STOP MURALS AND PAINT AND CUSTOM GRAPHICS STRIPPED UP LEAFED ONE STOP!!!  

STREET

MILD

SEMI

FULL

RADICAL $700
DEDUCT A 100$ for each class...

HOK KANDY< FLAKES< BUFFED OUT!
FOR THE 2011    AWARD WINNING PAINT AT BLUE COLLAR PRICES 



***throwing pay for what you get out the door cuz everything in house and im the one who touches everything... im naming the price!  Im a customer too in the game and i now peoples pockets....  serious inquiries only and 5 month waiting


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

WERE CAN I GET A STAND FOR MY BIKE?


----------



## kajumbo

does anybody else make head badges i need 1 for my radio flyer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@May 14 2011, 08:36 AM~20551137
> *WERE CAN I GET A STAND FOR MY BIKE?
> *


GO TO A BIKE SHOP THAT IS CLOSE TO U ASK THEM TO SELL A STAND TO U THE HOLDS THERE BIKE. THAT WHAT I DID.


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 14 2011, 06:52 PM~20553214
> *does anybody else make head badges i need 1 for my radio flyer
> *


go on sprockets facebook page look for "jones and sons headbadge" on his friends. they did the sponge bob headbadge for him hella clean. its posted on his topic on here i think.. @ socio_530 go to target they have single stand bike racks in the home decor section for $19. if you cant find it ask someone cause they move them around alot.... :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

make offer


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 15 2011, 05:15 PM~20557838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer
> *



20 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 15 2011, 12:38 PM~20557455
> *go on sprockets facebook page look for  "jones and sons headbadge" on his friends.  they did the sponge bob headbadge for him hella clean.  its posted on his topic on here i think..                                                                                                                                                              @ socio_530 go to target they have single stand bike racks in the home decor section for $19. if you cant find it ask someone cause they move them around alot.... :biggrin:
> *


thanx


----------



## 55800

Sellin these 12in parts soon as they come in..came up on some new parts so hit me up need to move asap so they ain't sittin around. "Frame not 4 sale"


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 15 2011, 10:43 PM~20560556
> *Sellin these 12in parts soon as they come in..came up on some new parts so hit me up need to move asap so they ain't sittin around. "Frame not 4 sale"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :dunno: 
what you want ? save on shipping


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 05:49 AM~20561375
> *:twak:  :dunno:
> what you want ? save on shipping
> *


What cha got bro text or pm me that would save shipping


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 16 2011, 06:29 AM~20561479
> *What cha got bro text or pm me that would save shipping
> *


done thanks 


and the parts are now mine!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 08:17 AM~20561936
> *done thanks
> and the parts are now mine!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 12 2011, 09:26 AM~20537135
> *no sir already sold it  :happysad:  but i will have sum chrome engraved fenders for sale soon just havent got time to get to them
> *


Cool, how much?


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

-`Ill Sell My

Twisted Frame`Twisted Pedals`Twisted Crank`Chrome Sprocket && Chain`And Twisted Grips For 


















































-`Ill Sell My

Twisted Whells`&& Tires`Tripple Twisted Handlebars`Tripple Twisted Forks`&& Tripple Twisted Sissy Bar For



























































Make Offers On EverYThing


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

Have These 144 Twisted Rims`Will Trade For 144 Regular Set Of Rims



























Have The Front The Back 1 && The Contential Kit Rim


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 15 2011, 03:15 PM~20557838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer
> *


5o text me


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 14 2011, 04:52 PM~20553214
> *does anybody else make head badges i need 1 for my radio flyer
> *


this is the dude that made mine

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=hpski...127500173953463


----------



## Est.1979

anyone have one of these?







its off the bmx schwinn scrambler..any for sale hit me up


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 16 2011, 05:16 PM~20565405
> *anyone have one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its off the bmx schwinn scrambler..any for sale hit me up
> *


i been looking for year for one of those


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 16 2011, 05:41 PM~20565637
> *i been looking for year for one of those
> *


theres one on ebay for 80 bucks..im trying to find it a lil cheaper...look up schwinn scrambler stem or gooseneck


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Est.1979+May 16 2011, 07:16 PM~20565405-->
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its off the bmx schwinn scrambler..any for sale hit me up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Clown Confusion_@May 16 2011, 07:41 PM~20565637
> *i been looking for year for one of those
> *


damn i sold one of these on ebay a yr back :happysad:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 9 2011, 08:45 PM~20518615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sold the yellow one
> *


how much?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 11:10 PM~20568557
> *damn i sold one of these on ebay a yr back  :happysad:
> *


Got any painted frames for sale spock


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 17 2011, 01:29 AM~20568636
> *Got any painted frames for sale spock
> *


i can what u need :biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Can some 1 help me find a bike turn table in PHX AZ


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@May 17 2011, 10:20 AM~20570849
> *Can some 1 help me find a bike turn table in PHX AZ
> *


Hit up TonyO I believe he can make one


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

looking for a custom orange site.... any one?????? :x: :x:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE+May 17 2011, 11:20 AM~20570849-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can some 1 help me find a bike turn table in PHX AZ
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@May 17 2011, 12:46 PM~20571328
> *Hit up TonyO I believe he can make one
> *


Yes we can!


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

LOOKING FOR A CHROME SADDLE SEAT ANYONE?


----------



## djrascal

Looking for a set of Chrome, Black or Red 12" pedals for a little tiger. Let me know !


----------



## lesstime

any trades??? i like oneof a kind parts :biggrin: 
i have bikes from 12inch up to 20inch


----------



## lesstime

brand new 20 inch white wall tires


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 09:52 PM~20583064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brand new 20 inch white wall tires
> *


HEY IM STILL WAITING ON MINE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 09:53 PM~20583077
> *HEY IM STILL WAITING ON MINE!!! :biggrin:
> *


me too lol on way soon :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 10:11 PM~20583165
> *me too lol on way soon  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA ALL GOD BRO!!...NO RUSH!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2011, 11:28 PM~20568634
> *how much?
> *


Make offers call or text me at 770 8410767 I am not by a computer


----------



## 55800

ANYONE HAVE A ORIGINAL 16" SCHWINN BOYS FRAME FOR SALE?????


----------



## schwinn1966

$90 Shipped










:biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3




----------



## AGUILAR3

_*OG 1968 Schwinn 20" Fair Lady 3 speed (Sturmey Archer) with rare 60s Brown Cycles Schwinn installed Ret-Bar/ Bill Matthews Sting Ray trike kit.

Absolutely no trades or shipping.

$250 local pick up in El Monte ca*_


































































1967 American Bicycle Ad for Matthews/Ret-Bar trike kits


----------



## charlieshowtime

im feeling it no more with this bike so im looking to sell it but local pick up only pm me for price


----------



## charlieshowtime

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@May 20 2011, 08:30 PM~20596272
> *im feeling it no more with this bike so im looking to sell it but local pick up only pm me for price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orite so this bike is sold alredy sorry for the people that were interested


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@May 18 2011, 11:40 AM~20579019
> *LOOKING FOR A CHROME SADDLE SEAT ANYONE?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@May 21 2011, 11:16 AM~20599345
> *:dunno:
> *


I got the seat but you gotta get it plated.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2011, 11:26 AM~20599623
> *I got the seat but you gotta get it plated.
> *


----------



## 55800

i have a mini baseball bat if anyone needs it for there build


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 21 2011, 09:41 PM~20601579
> *i have a mini baseball bat if anyone needs it for there build
> *


is it blank/painted/wood/plastic an how much.....?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 21 2011, 08:59 PM~20601692
> *is it blank/painted/wood/plastic an how much.....?
> *


my bad haha its light wood  make offer..or trade


----------



## 55800

18" long


----------



## lesstime

any one got a pixie top bar ?
i know theres some on EGAY but i dont want to get one off there for there out ragest prices


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 20 2011, 07:28 PM~20596266
> *OG 1968 Schwinn 20" Fair Lady 3 speed (Sturmey Archer) with rare 60s Brown Cycles Schwinn installed Ret-Bar/ Bill Matthews Sting Ray trike kit.
> 
> Absolutely no trades or shipping.
> 
> $250 local pick up in El Monte ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1967 American Bicycle Ad for Matthews/Ret-Bar trike kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SOLD!


----------



## JAMES843

1960's fire bolt

















4SALE OR TRADE


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 24 2011, 02:35 PM~20618945
> *1960's  fire bolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4SALE OR TRADE
> *


I LIKES THIS FRAME :wow:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 24 2011, 01:10 PM~20619173
> *I LIKES THIS FRAME  :wow:
> *


you wont it we can work a deal


----------



## JAMES843

4 sale or trade 


















and this fram forks and wheels


----------



## JAMES843

4 sale or trede










just the crome peice not the top bar


----------



## elspock84

75 shipped on twisted frame obo


----------



## JAMES843

i got 2 sets of green and 2 sets of red thay are all 16" 4 sale or trade


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 24 2011, 09:01 PM~20622675
> *i got 2 sets of green and 2 sets of red thay are all 16"  4 sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wa trade u looking for


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by furby714_@May 24 2011, 09:19 PM~20622815
> *wa trade u looking for
> *


looking 4 a crome set of 20" or 16 " wheels and outher stuf what you got


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 24 2011, 10:01 PM~20623191
> *looking 4 a crome set of 20" or 16 " wheels and outher stuf what you got
> *


I got a chrome 52 spoke 16inch. Nd b specific other stuff


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by furby714_@May 24 2011, 10:08 PM~20623256
> *I got a chrome 52 spoke 16inch. Nd b specific other stuff
> *


u got pics?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 24 2011, 09:01 PM~20622675
> *i got 2 sets of green and 2 sets of red thay are all 16"  4 sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1 set of red and 1 set of green sold


----------



## schwinn1966

mini twisted pedals 

$45 shipped


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 24 2011, 07:54 PM~20622017
> *4 sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this fram forks and wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u lookin for the red pixie frame n chainguard


----------



## elspock84

75 shipped on twisted frame obo


----------



## Bluegrass

'62 Schwinn Hollywood I don't have room for it, so any reasonable offer is considered. Pm if interested also for more pics.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@May 25 2011, 11:18 AM~20625957
> *what u lookin for the red pixie frame n chainguard
> *


all i got is fram and forks 20 + shipping on the fram


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 24 2011, 09:01 PM~20622675
> *i got 2 sets of green and 2 sets of red thay are all 16"  4 sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok 1 green set left tacking offers


----------



## lesstime

the handle bars are small for a 12inch bike and it does have the part for the goose neck to hold them in there spot 
the 16 inch frame is ready for bondo ,i can add to the metal to your liking for the right price or i can complete it for you -paint and plating 
open to offers via pm


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 25 2011, 07:21 PM~20629218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the handle bars are small for a 12inch bike and it does have the part for the goose neck to hold them in there spot
> the 16 inch frame is ready for bondo ,i can add to the metal to your liking for the right price or i can complete it for you -paint and plating
> open to offers via pm
> *


wish that was in 20inch.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@May 25 2011, 04:00 PM~20626932
> *'62 Schwinn Hollywood I don't have room for it, so any reasonable offer is considered. Pm if interested also for more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM me a price shipped to 33012


----------



## 55800

any one got a wing tip chain guard for a lil tiger hit me up


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@May 25 2011, 02:00 PM~20626932
> *'62 Schwinn Hollywood I don't have room for it, so any reasonable offer is considered. Pm if interested also for more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if u ever wana part out let mi no on da rims nd fenders


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 24 2011, 10:14 PM~20623309
> *u got pics?
> *


pm mi urnumber so i cnt tex m to u cuz i cnt upload m for sumreson


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 26 2011, 03:05 PM~20634139
> *any one got a wing tip chain guard for a lil tiger hit me up
> *


you got 50 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## 817.TX.

> Will trade for a CHROME SEAT PAN!  OR $40 SHIPPED! :nicoderm:


----------



## 55800

make offer on 12" frame


----------



## 55800

got a set of brand new 12" rims 52 spokes make offer


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 26 2011, 05:42 PM~20635770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer on 12" frame
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 05:46 PM~20635795
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


got my eyes on somethin a little different :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 26 2011, 05:42 PM~20635770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer on 12" frame
> *


i am not good at macking offers pm me a price homie


----------



## bullet one

20 inch custom fenders 150 shipped


----------



## bullet one

takeing offers


----------



## elspock84

SOMEBODY MAKE ME AN OFFER ON THIS BISH! 

75 shipped on twisted frame obo


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 26 2011, 08:01 PM~20636823
> *takeing offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the custom cut chainguard.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 09:24 PM~20637683
> *SOMEBODY MAKE ME AN OFFER ON THIS BISH!
> 
> 75 shipped on twisted frame obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck you and your frame bish. :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 11:34 PM~20637782
> *fuck you and your frame bish.  :cheesy:
> *


you know what keep it up mothatfucka!!!  and no more cawk for you


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 11:24 PM~20637683
> *SOMEBODY MAKE ME AN OFFER ON THIS BISH!
> 
> 75 shipped on twisted frame obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 09:57 PM~20637982
> *you know what keep it up mothatfucka!!!    and no more cawk for you
> *


<3 :cheesy: 























:fuq:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 10:18 PM~20638192
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


UGHH YOU PUTO.!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 27 2011, 12:25 AM~20638250
> *<3  :cheesy:
> :fuq:
> *


i really dont like you  im gonna go be tonyos buddy :angry: we threw!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 10:31 PM~20638302
> *i really dont like you    im gonna go be tonyos buddy  :angry: we threw!
> *


 :0 That was racist.
How can you say that to me.!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 27 2011, 12:33 AM~20638328
> *:0 That was racist.
> How can you say that to me.!
> *


you know what lets take this shit to my topic before da jura shows up and bans us 


we will talk over there of how im quitin ur lil bish ass  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=215954&st=1480


----------



## JAMES843

12" for sale or trade


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 27 2011, 01:20 AM~20638829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" for sale or trade
> *


how much, or what ya lookin for..?


----------



## Bluegrass

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@May 25 2011, 05:00 PM~20626932
> *'62 Schwinn Hollywood I don't have room for it, so any reasonable offer is considered. Pm if interested also for more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sale pending.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 25 2011, 04:12 PM~20627733
> *all i got is fram and forks 20 + shipping on the fram
> *


how much would shipping be to 85323?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@May 27 2011, 09:09 AM~20640235
> *how much would shipping be to 85323?
> *


like 15 so 35 shiped


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 27 2011, 12:32 AM~20638854
> *how much, or what ya lookin for..?
> *


man i pade a lot 4 them i will take 35 shiped or looking 4 a lot os stuff in trade what you got?


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 27 2011, 09:28 AM~20640333
> *like 15 so 35 shiped
> *


ok ill have a m.o. sent out this monday or tuesday pm me ur address


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 09:51 PM~20583050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any trades??? i like oneof a kind parts :biggrin:
> i have bikes from 12inch up to 20inch
> *


u still got this? what u lookin to trade for??


----------



## JAMES843

4 sale or trade pm me what you got I AM LOOKING 4 20" PARTS


----------



## JAMES843

‎2 pump set up wit 4 dumps competition checkvavels and solwdowns and hard line returnlines and 8"clys and 12"clys and 4 batteries and a switch and up 4 sale or trade $ 500 cash or 700 trade looking 4 a 20" bike or trike let me know what you got


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 26 2011, 05:42 PM~20635770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer on 12" frame
> *


sold STILL HAVE THE BRAND NEW 12IN RIMS UP FOR GRABS


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 26 2011, 08:01 PM~20636823
> *takeing offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


two chain guards sold custom chain guard 40 shipped


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 27 2011, 10:52 AM~20640804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 sale or trade pm me what you got I AM LOOKING 4 20" PARTS
> *


sold


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 24 2011, 07:54 PM~20622017
> *4 sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this fram forks and wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


red pixe fram sold


----------



## TonyO

Still got these $50 shipped per set


----------



## GreenBandit

Im looking for huge apes and a tall ass sissy bar......anyone? Also sum used cheap mag rims!!!


----------



## AGUILAR3

Rams-horn handlebars for sale $80 shipped


----------



## lesstime

GreenBandit said:


> Im looking for huge apes and a tall ass sissy bar......anyone? Also sum used cheap mag rims!!!


i want them so bad lol any trades?


----------



## 55800

anyone have a 12inch crank that is already chrome??


----------



## 55800

My bad i mean i need a 12in sprocket already chrome


----------



## elspock84

30 shipped . i was gonna try and do a 12in frame wit these parts but no time. these are of a cruiser.


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Okay I've got a bunch of stuff for sale and it needs to go.

*Modified china frame (still needs finished)- B.O

*Two 20" 144 spoke chrome wheels with new tires

*One gold 20" front fender

*Two gold 20" rear fenders

*Gold twisted continental kit

*Twisted 20" gold forks with gold springer

*2 Twisted gold spoilers

*Twisted gold sissy bar

*Gold sprocket

*Gold grips

*Gold seat post

*Two twisted gold rectangular mirrors

*Gold twist pedals

*Gold chain

*Gold steering wheel

*Twisted gold crank

*Gold twist handlebars

Everything is in great condition and I would like to sell it all together. Here are some pictures, just PM for anything further


----------



## Pedalscraper22

pm with offers


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

CaliLifeStyle said:


> SHOW CHROME FRAME & SEAT PAN
> CUSTOM SEAT
> ONLY TAKEN IT OUT TWICE IN THE SUN.
> RIMS ARE KINDA CHIPPED.
> PICK UP ONLY
> PM OFFER. uffin:


----------



## 55800

i have a raw dtwist head badge trim for sale 45 shipped didnt fit on my frame


----------



## R0L0

orangecrush719 said:


> i have a raw dtwist head badge trim for sale 45 shipped didnt fit on my frame



can you pm me a pic.


----------



## oneofakind

Looking for a speedometer cable and drive ,and disc brake caliper any body got em..?


----------



## 52hrdtp

elspock84 said:


> 30 shipped . i was gonna try and do a 12in frame wit these parts but no time. these are of a cruiser.


good luck on sale...


----------



## 52hrdtp

Pedalscraper22 said:


> Okay I've got a bunch of stuff for sale and it needs to go.
> 
> *Modified china frame (still needs finished)- B.O
> 
> *Two 20" 144 spoke chrome wheels with new tires
> 
> *One gold 20" front fender
> 
> *Two gold 20" rear fenders
> 
> *Gold twisted continental kit
> 
> *Twisted 20" gold forks with gold springer
> 
> *2 Twisted gold spoilers
> 
> *Twisted gold sissy bar
> 
> *Gold sprocket
> 
> *Gold grips
> 
> *Gold seat post
> 
> *Two twisted gold rectangular mirrors
> 
> *Gold twist pedals
> 
> *Gold chain
> 
> *Gold steering wheel
> 
> *Twisted gold crank
> 
> *Gold twist handlebars
> 
> Everything is in great condition and I would like to sell it all together. Here are some pictures, just PM for anything further


How much for the set of 20" 144 spoke rims..without tires mailed to 95242


----------



## acutabovetherest

WTB FRAMES - any size dont care. 12" 16" 20" 24" 26" just have to be uncut and unrestored. I'm even interested in huffys and chinas if you've got em'. I've got a whole fleet of kids that want bikes 2yr. old, 4yr. old, 6yr. old, myself, and the wife. Also the kids friends from the neighborhood. PM me what you got with a pic and a price and we'll work it out. I plan to do the the restorations and mods myself. Not looking to spend a bunch of $$$. Rusty old beaters are ok with me. :biggrin: PS I'm located in Upstate SC. So if you're local I'll pick up.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

I have these fiberglass fenders that im looking to get rid of. Got them from Justdeez and had a design cutout. theres still room to mod them if you like. left is back fender, right is fron fender. no cracks or chips, also willing to trade for schwinn parts. make me a reasonable offer.


----------



## schwinn1966

$90 shipped


----------



## shosten

Are the spokes painted a light purple or am I seeing thing?


----------



## shosten

JAMES843 said:


> make offer i do have 4 fender braces and a twisted sissy bar



How much for the springer fork extender?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

The fenders are also for 20".


----------



## schwinn1966

schwinn1966 said:


> $90 shipped


:loco:


----------



## JAMES843

shosten said:


> How much for the springer fork extender?


all this stuff sold a long time ago


----------



## Est.1979

76'_SCHWINN said:


> I have these fiberglass fenders that im looking to get rid of. Got them from Justdeez and had a design cutout. theres still room to mod them if you like. left is back fender, right is fron fender. no cracks or chips, also willing to trade for schwinn parts. make me a reasonable offer.


interested... pm price or wut u looking for I got some schwinn parts...


----------



## Reynaldo866

*WTB *does anyone have a tall sissybar, banana seat and maybe a straight springer fork. the shittyer and cheaper the better.


----------



## Est.1979

i got a schwinn speedometer off a excercizer bike good condition no cable no mounting clamp 30bucks obo shipped


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

bullet one said:


> takeing offers


do u still have the grey and blue chain gaurd.....


----------



## ericg

anybody got sum 26 in 72's or 144s?


----------



## elspock84

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> do u still have the grey and blue chain gaurd.....


nope i bought them both


----------



## hnicustoms

ttt


----------



## mafioso65

Pedalscraper22 said:


> Okay I've got a bunch of stuff for sale and it needs to go.
> 
> *Modified china frame (still needs finished)- B.O
> 
> *Two 20" 144 spoke chrome wheels with new tires
> 
> *One gold 20" front fender
> 
> *Two gold 20" rear fenders
> 
> *Gold twisted continental kit
> 
> *Twisted 20" gold forks with gold springer
> 
> *2 Twisted gold spoilers
> 
> *Twisted gold sissy bar
> 
> *Gold sprocket
> 
> *Gold grips
> 
> *Gold seat post
> 
> *Two twisted gold rectangular mirrors
> 
> *Gold twist pedals
> 
> *Gold chain
> 
> *Gold steering wheel
> 
> *Twisted gold crank
> 
> *Gold twist handlebars
> 
> Everything is in great condition and I would like to sell it all together. Here are some pictures, just PM for anything further



How much for all of it shipped to 78006


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> i got a schwinn speedometer off a excercizer bike good condition no cable no mounting clamp 30bucks obo shipped


----------



## cALLEY CAT

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE BASEBALL BAT HOLDER AT? THANX....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

cALLEY CAT said:


> ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE BASEBALL BAT HOLDER AT? THANX....


schwinn1966 had a couple, but dont think he does anymore.

other than that, eBay. but, bring your wallet. they cost some serious bucks


----------



## cALLEY CAT

JUSTDEEZ said:


> schwinn1966 had a couple, but dont think he does anymore.
> 
> other than that, eBay. but, bring your wallet. they cost some serious bucks


THANX....:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANYBODY HAS A FLAT TWISTED STEERING WHEEL FOR SALE. :x:


----------



## schwinn1966

make offer...

Handlebar n Twisted grips. with or without the Twisted Gooseneck


----------



## 55800

schwinn1966 said:


> make offer...
> 
> Handlebar n Twisted grips. with or without the Twisted Gooseneck


damn those look sick


----------



## 55800

anyone got or can make a tiny steering wheel that w baseball can fit in


----------



## Clown Confusion

im looking for a tiger size sprocket


----------



## martymar555

Whats up everyone I'm looking for Original 26" Schwinn parts mainly balloon forks also looking for a Hand Crank or Tire Friction Siren.


----------



## Est.1979

Clown Confusion said:


> im looking for a tiger size sprocket


i got a solid lil tiger sprocket


----------



## D Twist

Clown Confusion said:


> im looking for a tiger size sprocket


*I believe I have a laser cut Lil Lucky 7 one left over*


----------



## Clown Confusion

Est.1979 said:


> i got a solid lil tiger sprocket


how much


----------



## Est.1979

Clown Confusion said:


> how much


20bucks shipped:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

D Twist said:


> *I believe I have a laser cut Lil Lucky 7 one left over*


GGGGGRRRRRRRRRRR.... lol


----------



## Pedalscraper22

mafioso65 said:


> How much for all of it shipped to 78006


500 for everything shpped


----------



## Pedalscraper22

mafioso65 said:


> How much for all of it shipped to 78006


500 for everything shipped


----------



## DVNRDGRS

*looking for a heavy duty regulator*


----------



## DVNRDGRS

*looking for a heavy duty regulator*


----------



## AGUILAR3

TTT


----------



## cruisethewhip

*For sale*


----------



## Reynaldo866

cruisethewhip said:


>



Would you part them out?


----------



## west_side85

I'm looking for custom fenders for a 20" bike 2 wheel


----------



## AGUILAR3

Rams-horn handlebars for sale $80 shipped



























[/QUOTE]

$70 Shipped



I took this seat apart to have it gold plated for my trike but decided to use a Pearson saddle instead.

Make offer shipped


----------



## cruisethewhip

Reynaldo866 said:


> Would you part them out?


Depends on how much you are going to buy. i would rather sell it complete but..... let me know what you need. everything is in excellent condition..


----------



## elspock84

AGUILAR3 said:


> Rams-horn handlebars for sale $80 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $70 Shipped


----------



## 55800

pixie for sale 45 shipped or trade lookin for a brand new set of 12in tires or anything 12in


----------



## cruisethewhip

*TTT*


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

CaliLifeStyle said:


> CaliLifeStyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOW CHROME FRAME & SEAT PAN
> CUSTOM SEAT
> ONLY TAKEN IT OUT TWICE IN THE SUN.
> RIMS ARE KINDA CHIPPED.
> PICK UP ONLY
> PM OFFER. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: It will come with brand new tires to
Click to expand...


----------



## R0L0

I have and air bottle and air cylinder for sale 50.00 shipped and a radio flyer frame, fenders and chain guard that I got from Sprockets Magazine for 150.00 plus shipping will post pics later or pm me if interested  have a few other things also but I have to go throu my stuff.


----------



## R0L0

bottle and cylinder pending sale till Friday to oneofakind


----------



## R0L0

Only pic I have of the frame, fenders and chain guard rite now.


----------



## Clown Confusion

anything else for sale


----------



## CHIKOLIN

how much for the trike with the shipping to austin,texas


----------



## SNAPPER818

cALLEY CAT said:


> ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE BASEBALL BAT HOLDER AT? THANX....


i think i seen em in bonecollector's page...nat sure tho...


----------



## elspock84

:finger:


CaliLifeStyle said:


> CaliLifeStyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: It will come with brand new tires to
> 
> 
> 
> really new tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :finger::finger:bish!
Click to expand...


----------



## oneofakind

Chrome 3wheel kit for sale or trade ..! Hit me up if interested..looking for a disk brake set up..but feel free to make offers..!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> :finger:
> 
> 
> CaliLifeStyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> really new tires :eek
> 
> 
> :finger::finger:bish!
> 
> 
> 
> :squint: i hate your skin
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> elspock84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :finger:
> :squint: i hate your skin
> 
> 
> 
> You hate my skin?? WTF :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## mrchavez

ANY KANDY GREEN RIMS OUT THERE...


----------



## 94cadi

Looking for a 20 inch girls frame


----------



## elspock84

94cadi said:


> Looking for a 20 inch girls frame


just a frame?


----------



## 94cadi

Frame or complete bike


----------



## elspock84

94cadi said:


> Frame or complete bike


Let me check my inventory let me see what i have  pretty sure i have a few fair lady frames


----------



## 94cadi

Ok sounds good


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

make me offers


----------



## Clown Confusion

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> make me offers


20 for the spare tire holder


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

Clown Confusion said:


> 20 for the spare tire holder


:twak::roflmao:


----------



## charlieshowtime

94cadi said:


> Looking for a 20 inch girls frame


here goes this on i saw on the lowrider bike topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305316-girls-schwinn-bike-for-sale


----------



## 94cadi

Yea I saw that two but waiting for him to reply


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Pedalscraper22 said:


> Okay I've got a bunch of stuff for sale and it needs to go.
> 
> *Modified china frame (still needs finished)- B.O
> 
> *Two 20" 144 spoke chrome wheels with new tires
> 
> *One gold 20" front fender
> 
> *Two gold 20" rear fenders
> 
> *Gold twisted continental kit
> 
> *Twisted 20" gold forks with gold springer
> 
> *2 Twisted gold spoilers
> 
> *Twisted gold sissy bar
> 
> *Gold sprocket
> 
> *Gold grips
> 
> *Gold seat post
> 
> *Two twisted gold rectangular mirrors
> 
> *Gold twist pedals
> 
> *Gold chain
> 
> *Gold steering wheel
> 
> *Twisted gold crank
> 
> *Gold twist handlebars
> 
> Everything is in great condition and I would like to sell it all together. Here are some pictures, just PM for anything further


$400 for everything shipped


----------



## cruisethewhip

*TTT*


----------



## cruisethewhip

cruisethewhip said:


>


200Shipped for the red bike


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> 20 inch custom fenders 150 shipped


ttt


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

schwinn trike 20inch 

http://losangeles.en.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/2432608387.html


----------



## charlieshowtime

WWW.360LOW.TV said:


> schwinn trike 20inch
> 
> http://losangeles.en.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/2432608387.html


wts up joe g/l with ur sale menn


----------



## Est.1979

WWW.360LOW.TV said:


> schwinn trike 20inch
> 
> http://losangeles.en.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/2432608387.html


dang thats a good deal...I wish i had cash and a truck to get that


----------



## schwinn1966

$60 Shipped 20" FRAME CRANK N SPROCKET NOT INCLUDED.







​


----------



## 94cadi

pm your info so I can get this frame


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for a Schwinn lil tiger sissy bar


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Fresh off the waterjet, these are forks and soon to be handlebars... will also have crown , sprocket, and sissybars to match... If interested hit us up!!!


----------



## 96tein

Clown Confusion said:


> looking for a Schwinn lil tiger sissy bar


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## 96tein

for sale 12" forks made by mike linnville of toyshop customs, made out of aluminum! pm if interested, thanks!


----------



## raiderhater719

Anybody have a trike kit for sale pm me


----------



## 55800

anyone got a set of chrome training wheels


----------



## raiderhater719

orangecrush719 said:


> anyone got a set of chrome training wheels


Wut upper aj


----------



## 55800

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper aj


wad up homie bikes looked GOOD today bro...where did you get that gold cont kit at??


----------



## raiderhater719

orangecrush719 said:


> wad up homie bikes looked GOOD today bro...where did you get that gold cont kit at??


All the gold parts on it and the red bike and some other parts I traded a wrapped gbody frame for them


----------



## 55800

for sale make cash offer or trade anything 12in i only have the frame and front fork n fender the rest i tossed out


----------



## schwinn1966

orangecrush719 said:


> anyone got a set of chrome training wheels


----------



## schwinn1966

schwinn1966 said:


> make offer...
> 
> Handlebar n Twisted grips. with or without the Twisted Gooseneck


SOLD!


----------



## 55800

schwinn1966 said:


>


SOLD !!!!!


----------



## MR50CHEVY

*INFO*

HOW DO U POST UP PICS IM NEW TO THE 12 INCH GAME JUST GOT A LIL TIGER AND ALSO HOW CAN I FIND OUT THE YEAR MY BIKE IS IF SOMEONE CAN GIVE ME SOME HELP IT WOULD BE APPRECIATED


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MR50CHEVY said:


> HOW DO U POST UP PICS IM NEW TO THE 12 INCH GAME JUST GOT A LIL TIGER AND ALSO HOW CAN I FIND OUT THE YEAR MY BIKE IS IF SOMEONE CAN GIVE ME SOME HELP IT WOULD BE APPRECIATED


save this link in your bookmarks

http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php

you can upload pics on it, then just copy and paste the code


----------



## MR50CHEVY

this is the project


----------



## MR50CHEVY

JUSTDEEZ said:


> save this link in your bookmarks
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php
> 
> you can upload pics on it, then just copy and paste the code





thanks


----------



## MR50CHEVY

JUSTDEEZ said:


> save this link in your bookmarks
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php
> 
> you can upload pics on it, then just copy and paste the code





thanks


----------



## TonyO

Sale pending to somebody who appreciates lowriding history


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> Sale pending to somebody who wants to fill it with candy and use it as a pinata



Fixt.


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Fixt.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


>


Hahahahaha cmon man that was funny


----------



## elspock84

TonyO said:


> Sale pending to somebody who wants to fill it with candy and use it as a pinata





:RO~Chucky: said:


> Fixt.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

any c02 bottles or switches?


----------



## 96tein

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> any c02 bottles or switches?


<br />
<br />
i been lookin for a switch myself... there on three month back prder through bone collector...


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

96tein said:


> i been lookin for a switch myself... there on three month back prder through bone collector...


i was going to get it from there but wanted 2 see if any hear


----------



## Clown Confusion

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> i was going to get it from there but wanted 2 see if any hear


get the co2 from ebay


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

Clown Confusion said:


> get the co2 from ebay


went walmart 25 empty fuk that


----------



## Clown Confusion

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> went walmart 25 empty fuk that


they ant sell them full


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

Clown Confusion said:


> they ant sell them full


didnt no that did u get ur chrome or got it chromed?


----------



## Clown Confusion

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> went walmart 25 empty fuk that


they cant sell them full


----------



## Clown Confusion

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> didnt no that did u get ur chrome or got it chromed?


got it from chezzy wezzy


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

Clown Confusion said:


> got it from chezzy wezzy


any more?:dunno:


----------



## 96tein

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> went walmart 25 empty fuk that


 its cheaper then going to a paintball store, there it would be more like $40. an atleast a new one you know aint fucked up. i would not trust a used tank off ebay.. just sayin.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

96tein said:


> its cheaper then going to a paintball store, there it would be more like $40. an atleast a new one you know aint fucked up. i would not trust a used tank off ebay.. just sayin.


true:thumbsup:


----------



## Malvado509

hey wassup...im new to the forum and im starting on a 16in. girls frame lowrider bike kinda lookin to see if anyone has any parts


----------



## Jack Bauer

TonyO said:


> Sale pending to somebody who would want to attract *******


FIXT


----------



## TonyO

Jack Bauer said:


> FIXT


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lol


----------



## djrascal

Might be selling the Lil Rascal bike, hit me up for more info.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Im looking to buy the following Schwinn parts: speedometer cable/wire. lucky 7 sprocket, lil tiger square crank. seat post clamp /no bolt, gooseneck, steering tube, grips flat red/glitter red, prefer nos chubby but aftermarket will do. and most important a pair of crate style fenders. like the coppertone on the Schwinn topic. the plating on the parts doesn't matter to me as long as they dont have defects on them. Cash on hand!!!!!


----------



## Est.1979

76'_SCHWINN said:


> Im looking to buy the following Schwinn parts: speedometer cable/wire. lucky 7 sprocket, lil tiger square crank. seat post clamp /no bolt, gooseneck, steering tube, grips flat red/glitter red, prefer nos chubby but aftermarket will do. and most important a pair of crate style fenders. like the coppertone on the Schwinn topic. the plating on the parts doesn't matter to me as long as they dont have defects on them. Cash on hand!!!!!


i have gooseneck,lucky seven sprocket, seat post clamp and s bolt, sting ray fenders, chubby black grips, and a speedometer off excersizer bike..parts do have rust but restorable...


----------



## 55800

i have a lil tiger frame with chain guard and top bar if anyone is intrested


----------



## 96tein

96tein said:


> for sale 12" forks made by mike linnville of toyshop customs for sale, made out of aluminum! never mounted pm if interested, thanks!


 .:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

djrascal said:


> Might be selling the Lil Rascal bike, hit me up for more info.


Got any pics of it


----------



## 55800

brand new set of 12" chrome wheels 80 shipped also have a brand new front fender w/no braces


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Est.1979 said:


> i have gooseneck,lucky seven sprocket, seat post clamp and s bolt, sting ray fenders, chubby black grips, and a speedometer off excersizer bike..parts do have rust but restorable...


If homie doesn't buy this stuff....I'm intersted....PM and let me know how much u want


----------



## JAMES843

for sale $35 shipped


----------



## All Out Customs

Got a 26" Bent/Twisted fork for sale, $80........ I also got a 79 Schwinn Stingray Frame $80, whitewall tires $10, and twisted mirrors,


----------



## 96tein

lookin for pixie convertable frames.. if anyone has let me know... i dont need the h-bars or any of that i just need the frames.. anyone anyone...


----------



## MR50CHEVY

Anyone have lil tiger decals the set white holla at me


----------



## elspock84

96tein said:


> lookin for pixie convertable frames.. if anyone has let me know... i dont need the h-bars or any of that i just need the frames.. anyone anyone...


you rang  what parts of da frame do you need???


----------



## 96tein

elspock84 said:


> you rang <img src="/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="3" class="inlineimg" /> what parts of da frame do you need???


*just the frame an top bar to. everything else i dont need. like bars rims, have no use for right now.. what ya got. pm me pics an $$$$ your askin..*


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

JAMES843 said:


> for sale $35 shipped


12" or 16" ??


----------



## 96tein

MR50CHEVY said:


> Anyone have lil tiger decals the set white holla at me


 ebay... schwinn lil tiger chainguard decals for both type (wrap around an winged) the wrap around has the no brakes tag on it.. there only the chainguard ones though.. but i emailed the guy about whole set, he said he could do it for a few extra bucks.


----------



## BBNOZOOTCRUISER

I'm looking for a 26" beach cruiser frame...can anyone help me out?


----------



## JAMES843

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> 12" or 16" ??


12"


----------



## BBNOZOOTCRUISER

Low-Life09 said:


> :biggrin: THESE CAME OFF MY SCHWINN STINGRAY, RIMS THROW ME AN OFFER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: CUSTOM FRAME $50.00 SHIPPED (I WILL ALSO KNOCK OFF ALL THE BONDO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: CUSTOM FIBERGLASS FRAME $40.00 SHIPPED


 whatsup wit that last frame...sold?


----------



## cone_weezy

anyone selling a 20 inch solid sprocket like this one


----------



## growmaster4

cone_weezy said:


> anyone selling a 20 inch solid sprocket like this one


I got a 10....but I keep it clean tho


----------



## TonyO

Matching Crown. I'm getting a steering wheel, sissybar, and sprocket made to match this set as well:


----------



## 96tein

TonyO said:


> Matching Crown. I'm getting a steering wheel, sissybar, and sprocket made to match this set as well:



*lookin nice, how much the whole set going for when done.? *


----------



## TonyO

96tein said:


> *lookin nice, how much the whole set going for when done.? *


about $600 raw for the set.


----------



## MR50CHEVY

96tein said:


> ebay... schwinn lil tiger chainguard decals for both type (wrap around an winged) the wrap around has the no brakes tag on it.. there only the chainguard ones though.. but i emailed the guy about whole set, he said he could do it for a few extra bucks.


 Thanks homie


----------



## cone_weezy

TonyO said:


> about $600 raw for the set.


looks like u mess up on the crown the hole looks like it been shot up on the right side


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

cone_weezy said:


> looks like u mess up on the crown the hole looks like it been shot up on the right side



good eye but that was my design so it blends in with the design but the bolt would cover up that part anyways so what i was trying to do wouldnt even matter...


----------



## 96tein

:RO~Chucky: said:


> good eye but that was my design so it blends in with the design but the bolt would cover up that part anyways so what i was trying to do wouldnt even matter...


i noticed it as well but like you said it will cover up. i like the design good job bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 a short crank


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

96tein said:


> i noticed it as well but like you said it will cover up. i like the design good job bud. :thumbsup:


Thanks, trying something different and so imma design some like the patterns I do on cars...


----------



## JAMES843

i got 2 16'' seats still up 4 sale thay are double pan so thay are easy to recover


----------



## chap1n

looking for 3 20' rims for my trike hit me up with price


----------



## lilmikew86

TonyO said:


> Matching Crown. I'm getting a steering wheel, sissybar, and sprocket made to match this set as well:


wuts up wit the bolt holes on the crown:squint:


----------



## lilmikew86

lilmikew86 said:


> wuts up wit the bolt holes on the crown:squint:


oops didnt read the rest of the page


----------



## JAMES843

12'' fram 4 sale or trade make offer


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

JAMES843 said:


> i got 2 16'' seats still up 4 sale thay are double pan so thay are easy to recover


 How much for the white one?


----------



## JAMES843

JP MAJESTICS said:


> How much for the white one?


 
20 shipped


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

sold


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

JAMES843 said:


> 20 shipped


can u ship it with the fenders or did u ship them already?


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

JAMES843 said:


> 20 shipped


 how much for both seats?


----------



## JAMES843

i all ready shipped them but will do both seats for 35 if you wont them i can ship them in the am just paypal me you should have it :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> 20 inch custom fenders 150 shipped


TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

got some raandom stuff for sale. the first pics are the rims only,tires and side car arm not included.offers


----------



## WICKED74

do u still have seat post clamp


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

PASSIONATE63 said:


> got some raandom stuff for sale. the first pics are the rims only,tires and side car arm not included.offers


heres a link to the sale thread. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306764-random-stuff-for-sale-in-the-928(Arizona)


----------



## Bigjxloc

Pixie II Frame, Forks+Schwinn headset, seat tube, Kickstand, and Chain guard. 80$ OBO Shipped
Black with White/Blue Ice Pearl
View attachment 326209


View attachment 326207


----------



## Bigjxloc

Schwinn Pixie II Bike Custom Red Pearl.
Everything Schwinn Except Painted Wheels, Tires, and Grips. 
135$ shipped
View attachment 326211

View attachment 326213


----------



## 55800

140 shipped
View attachment 326225


----------



## Bigjxloc

23$ Shipped
View attachment 326220

View attachment 326223


----------



## Bigjxloc

25$Shipped OBO
Schwinn Tank Horn - Tested Working. Never installed.

View attachment 326230

View attachment 326231

*batteries not included


----------



## Bigjxloc

Schwinn Crankset 26$ Shipped
View attachment 326236
View attachment 326241


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> i got 2 16'' seats still up 4 sale thay are double pan so thay are easy to recover


20 shipped or will do both seats for 35


----------



## 55800

orangecrush719 said:


> 140 shipped
> View attachment 326225


SOLD!!


----------



## JAMES843

looking 4 some 144s 26''


----------



## schwinn1966

$90 Shipped New 20"


----------



## brownie_602

got these lime green flakes for sale i bought them offa elspock but never used them still has the tape around the lid that he put so no flakes would fall out

20 bukx shipped


----------



## furby714

for wa kinda tank is it


----------



## cone_weezy

anybody got a solid sprocket just like this forsale need one asap


----------



## JAMES843

cone_weezy said:


> anybody got a solid sprocket just like this forsale need one asap


i got 1 but it is 4 a 12'' or 16'' schwinn


----------



## JAMES843

Bigjxloc said:


> Pixie II Frame, Forks+Schwinn headset, seat tube, Kickstand, and Chain guard. 80$ OBO Shipped
> Black with White/Blue Ice Pearl
> View attachment 326209
> 
> 
> View attachment 326207


will you do 60 on it


----------



## brownie_602

Was up im parting out my bike need money to start workin on my trike

The frame is a 76 schwinn that elspock painted n 

Everything but the seat post and seat post clamp n steeringwheel is for sale those parts already pending (the stand is not mine either its lincolnsals he just forgot i have it lol jk)

Pm me wit offers


----------



## Clown Confusion

brownie_602 said:


> Was up im parting out my bike need money to start workin on my trike
> 
> The frame is a 76 schwinn that elspock painted n
> 
> Everything but the seat post and seat post clamp n steeringwheel is for sale those parts already pending (the stand is not mine either its lincolnsals he just forgot i have it lol jk)
> 
> Pm me wit offers


how much for the pedals


----------



## Clown Confusion

brownie_602 said:


> Was up im parting out my bike need money to start workin on my trike
> 
> The frame is a 76 schwinn that elspock painted n
> 
> Everything but the seat post and seat post clamp n steeringwheel is for sale those parts already pending (the stand is not mine either its lincolnsals he just forgot i have it lol jk)
> 
> Pm me wit offers


how much for the pedals


----------



## D-BOY R.O

brownie_602 said:


> Was up im parting out my bike need money to start workin on my trike
> 
> The frame is a 76 schwinn that elspock painted n
> 
> Everything but the seat post and seat post clamp n steeringwheel is for sale those parts already pending (the stand is not mine either its lincolnsals he just forgot i have it lol jk)
> 
> Pm me wit offers


how much for the seat?


----------



## brownie_602

the seat n the pedals 20 shipped each


----------



## Clown Confusion

brownie_602 said:


> the seat n the pedals 20 shipped each


pm sent


----------



## Clown Confusion

brownie_602 said:


> the seat n the pedals 20 shipped each


pm sent


----------



## Clown Confusion

brownie_602 said:


> the seat n the pedals 20 shipped each


sold


----------



## brownie_602

brownie_602 said:


> the seat n the pedals 20 shipped each


pedals sold 

still got everything else


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

mikey dont fuk around lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> mikey dont fuk around lol


its fot the 12'' tiger


----------



## Clown Confusion

if the price is right


----------



## Clown Confusion

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> mikey dont fuk around lol


yup


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> 20 inch custom fenders $150


$130


----------



## brownie_602

the pedals sold the seat sold (its in the pikx but its sold to lincolnsal) the frame pending the fan wheels and the fenders sold 

still have all this shit left in the pikx 

pm me any offers need this shit gone asap i gots to pay court bills


----------



## JAMES843

how much 4 the con kit?


----------



## 55800

i got a 12" chrome fender can use it for a front or rear brand new no braces make offer


----------



## 96tein

*mike linvill 12" forks, could use them for sissy bars as well.. never mounted MAKE OFFER......! *








[/


----------



## raiderhater719

96tein said:


> *MAKE OFFER......!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


What are they for


----------



## brownie_602

96tein said:


> *MAKE OFFER......!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


how big are they, can they be used as a sissi bar?


----------



## 96tein

raiderhater719 said:


> What are they for


*oh forgot to write that part lol.. there forks for a 12" never been mounted (i.e. no holes punched yet) made by mike linvill*


brownie_602 said:


> how big are they, can they be used as a sissi bar?


*they would work for sissy bars for a 12" holes aint been tapped out yet so able to do whatever still, maybe even handle bars...*


----------



## raiderhater719

96tein said:


> *oh forgot to write that part lol.. there forks for a 12" never been mounted (i.e. no holes punched yet) made by mike linvill*
> 
> *they would work for sissy bars for a 12" holes aint been tapped out yet so able to do whatever still, maybe even handle bars...*


I was hoping they where for a 20 inch bike


----------



## brownie_602

raiderhater719 said:


> I was hoping they where for a 20 inch bike


same here


----------



## acutabovetherest

WTB - O.G. Bent Springer Fork for 16" - PM me with pic and price.


----------



## R0L0

schwinn1966 said:


>



I need a set bro how much?


----------



## -GT- RAY

brownie_602 said:


> Was up im parting out my bike need money to start workin on my trike
> 
> The frame is a 76 schwinn that elspock painted n
> 
> Everything but the seat post and seat post clamp n steeringwheel is for sale those parts already pending (the stand is not mine either its lincolnsals he just forgot i have it lol jk)
> 
> Pm me wit offers


How much for the gold extended crown on the floor in the first pic.???


----------



## Bigjxloc

Bigjxloc said:


> Schwinn Pixie II Bike Custom Red Pearl.
> Everything Schwinn Except Painted Wheels, Tires, and Grips.
> 135$ shipped
> View attachment 326211
> 
> View attachment 326213


 New Price $115 Shipped


----------



## JAMES843

make offer


----------



## brownie_602

make an offer


----------



## -GT- RAY

@ Brownie_602- pm sent


----------



## JAMES843

got a new all white chain










$12 shipped


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking for a cheep 20" lowrider bike complete nothing custom just somthing that is not all scratched up and rusty thanks


----------



## schwinn1966

E.C. ROLO said:


> I need a set bro how much?


let me get at you after the Denver show.


----------



## furby714

E.C. ROLO said:


> I need a set bro how much?


X 2 pm mi the price


----------



## R0L0

schwinn1966 said:


> let me get at you after the Denver show.



cool thanks bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

NOT SURE WHERE TO POST THESE, SO ILL DO IT HERE. 24 ISSUES OF LRB MAGAZINE, NOT SURE WHICH ARE MISSING, PLEASE DONT ASK. MOST HAVE POSTERS IN THEM, SOME HAVE COVERS MISSING BUT THATS IT.PM ME IF INTERESTED








LOOKIN TO GET $100 SHIPPED, POSTING ON EGAY ON WEDNESDAY IF THEY DO NOT SELL. THANK YOU


----------



## 19stratus97

*24" schwinn cruiser*

Taking offers on this. I bought this frame from a member on here who had painted it silver and cleared it. It shines really nice. Everything on the bike is new and this bike has not been riden since I built it. Picture does not do this bike justice. Nice cruiser.



View attachment 328534


----------



## 19stratus97

I put black decals on this. Has the schwinn cruiser decal on the chainguard.


----------



## brownie_602

got a new gold chain for sale still in box n master link in that wrapper shit

just like this one 

15 shipped


----------



## 55800

brownie_602 said:


> got a new gold chain for sale still in box n master link in that wrapper shit
> 
> just like this one
> 
> 15 shipped


any trades?/


----------



## 55800

brownie_602 said:


> got a new gold chain for sale still in box n master link in that wrapper shit
> 
> just like this one
> 
> 15 shipped


any trades???


----------



## oneofakind

1965 Schwinn frame with wing tip chain guard $70 shipped..


----------



## oneofakind

1964 Schwinn girls frame with wing tip chain gaurd $55 shipped..


----------



## oneofakind

$25 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

$30 shipped


----------



## JAMES843

oneofakind said:


> $25 shipped


send me your pay pal i will send you the $


----------



## oneofakind

$12 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Show chrome knock offs they are threaded.. Two of them are differnt size thread I had them made for a set off rims I had on my bike the back rim and front rim were different size bolts.. 
$20 for 2 or $40 all for shipped


----------



## Clown Confusion

anything else


----------



## schwinn1966

i have a HOLLOW HUB Trike Kit and a TRIKE KIT W/Pan Hit me up if interested!


----------



## brownie_602

orangecrush719 said:


> any trades?/


what u got to trade im open to anything


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> $25 shipped


 SOLD...!


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> $30 shipped


SOLD...!


----------



## oneofakind

16' show chrome seat pan...$45 shipped


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

schwinn1966 said:


> i have a HOLLOW HUB Trike Kit and a TRIKE KIT W/Pan Hit me up if interested!


Pics of the hollow hub kit and price


----------



## oneofakind

New crown never mounted $15 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

2 piece show chrome sissy bar $45 shipped


----------



## 19stratus97

*24" schwinn cruiser*

24" schwinn, Painted silver and clear coated. I bought this frame off a member on here. Paint job is nice. I put the black decals on. I will try to get a better pic. Everything is new except maybe the seat post. The bike is clean and has never been riden. Send me any offers thru PM



View attachment 329338
View attachment 329344


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

brownie_602 said:


> got a new gold chain for sale still in box n master link in that wrapper shit
> 
> just like this one
> 
> 15 shipped


PASSIONATE63 approved :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigjxloc

Schwinn 20" Frame. Serial # starts with FJ
Frame only!!!! not bent in anyway. 40$ Shipped


----------



## Bigjxloc

Will hear any offer or trade on this one.


----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## Lil_Rob00

oneofakind said:


> 2 piece show chrome sissy bar $45 shipped


 Trade for xbox games?


----------



## oneofakind

No thank bro..!


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Ok worth a shot. If you have these later this week ill get back at ya. Waiting on payday


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> $12 shipped


SOLD...!


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Show chrome knock offs they are threaded.. Two of them are differnt size thread I had them made for a set off rims I had on my bike the back rim and front rim were different size bolts..
> $20 for 2 or $40 all for shipped


SOLD...!


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> 20 inch custom fenders 150 shipped


$120


----------



## Clown Confusion

bullet one said:


> $120


any body got a turn table for sale


----------



## DVNRDGRS

*SALE PENDING*

GOIN THRO SOME LEGAL ISSUES AN MIGHT HAVE TO SALE, ASKIN 850 OBO 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 65ragrider

Who has cylinders for my bike for pump send me a pm if u have a set


----------



## Lil Spanks

Bigjxloc said:


> Will hear any offer or trade on this one.


 what are you looking to trade??


----------



## 96tein

Clown Confusion said:


> any body got a turn table for sale


:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0

View attachment 329727
View attachment 329728
here are some pics of my bike i just finished


----------



## Bigjxloc

Lil Spanks said:


> what are you looking to trade??


Completely open on trades. What u got?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

65ragrider said:


> Who has cylinders for my bike for pump send me a pm if u have a set


hit up phxkstm hes usualy got the connections for those.


----------



## brownie_602

bullet one said:


> $120


any trades?


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 2 piece show chrome sissy bar $45 shipped


SOLD...!


----------



## viejitocencoast

View attachment 330034
View attachment 330033
View attachment 330033
View attachment 330032
got this frame for sale including seat clamp seat sprocket and hardware that fits this frame , its a candy hot pink with flake painted by showbound , $120- pics suck but its clean and shiny


----------



## JAMES843

viejitocencoast said:


> View attachment 330034
> View attachment 330033
> View attachment 330033
> View attachment 330032
> got this frame for sale including seat clamp seat sprocket and hardware that fits this frame , its a candy hot pink with flake painted by showbound , $120- pics suck but its clean and shiny


is it a 16" or a 20"?


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 16' show chrome seat pan...$45 shipped


SALE.....PENDING...!


----------



## 55800

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 329727
> View attachment 329728
> here are some pics of my bike i just finished


$$????


----------



## viejitocencoast

16"


----------



## Vm0m0

orangecrush719 said:


> $$????


 sorry homie i put it in the wrong topic


----------



## 55800

Vm0m0 said:


> sorry homie i put it in the wrong topic


ahh damn coo homie nice tiger by the way


----------



## Vm0m0

orangecrush719 said:


> ahh damn coo homie nice tiger by the way


 thank you...


----------



## raiderhater719

Anybody have regular non twisted 3/8 gold knockoff


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## JP MAJESTICS

I need a 76 schwinn lil chik rear fender reflector if any one has one.....


----------



## THE ONE

View attachment 330446
View attachment 330445
View attachment 330444
still have these. asking $50.00 each and that covers shipping anywhere in the 48 states.


----------



## caprice75classic

schwinn1966 said:


>


how much?


----------



## schwinn1966

caprice75classic said:


> how much?


$80 shipped


----------



## Est.1979

19stratus97 said:


> Taking offers on this. I bought this frame from a member on here who had painted it silver and cleared it. It shines really nice. Everything on the bike is new and this bike has not been riden since I built it. Picture does not do this bike justice. Nice cruiser.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 328534


200shipped?


----------



## Diego801

Does any one know where i can get a little sofa for a 3 wheeler trike?


----------



## raiderhater719

Diego801 said:


> Does any one know where i can get a little sofa for a 3 wheeler trike?


 the only place i seen one was called aztlan and they cost like $225


----------



## dave_st23

Asking $150 or trade for some 13x7 spokes local pick up only


----------



## 19stratus97

Est.1979 said:


> 200shipped?


Replied. And Id rather not have to ship it unless the buyer wants to pay for that...


----------



## growmaster4

JP MAJESTICS said:


> I need a 76 schwinn lil chik rear fender reflector if any one has one.....


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 1964 Schwinn girls frame with wing tip chain gaurd $55 shipped..[/QUOTE
> Still for sale


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 1965 Schwinn frame with wing tip chain guard $70 shipped..


Still for sale


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Diego801 said:


> Does any one know where i can get a little sofa for a 3 wheeler trike?





raiderhater719 said:


> the only place i seen one was called aztlan and they cost like $225


yea but id advise you not to deal with them unless you never want to see your parts or money again. and im sure alot of the homies here would agree with me.


----------



## lesstime

bent springer bars 16inch can fit 20inch but tight








20 inch classic springer fork bars 
able to cut sissy and handle bars if needed


----------



## raiderhater719

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yea but id advise you not to deal with them unless you never want to see your parts or money again. and im sure alot of the homies here would agree with me.


Someone else told me thay was shady to deal with


----------



## JAMES843

i have a hollow hub trike kit 4 sale or trade i am looking 4 the other kind of trike kit if anyone has one 4 sale


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

raiderhater719 said:


> Someone else told me thay was shady to deal with


 they take your money and you'll never hear or see from them after that.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

JAMES843 said:


> i have a hollow hub trike kit 4 sale or trade i am looking 4 the other kind of trike kit if anyone has one 4 sale


what type you looking for and does it need to be show/new or does it matter? also post a pic of the hollow hub and does it fit a 20"?


----------



## JAMES843

PASSIONATE63 said:


> what type you looking for and does it need to be show/new or does it matter? also post a pic of the hollow hub and does it fit a 20"?


i am looking for the kind that that ueses the front and back wheel on it and it dont have to be show and the trike kit i have is off a 26'' but it will go on a 20''


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

JAMES843 said:


> i am looking for the kind that that ueses the front and back wheel on it and it dont have to be show and the trike kit i have is off a 26'' but it will go on a 20''


this is what ive got. been thinking of going hollow hub so i dont have to worry about the chain for the back wheel piece. is the hollow hub just like the reg?


----------



## JAMES843

PASSIONATE63 said:


> this is what ive got. been thinking of going hollow hub so i dont have to worry about the chain for the back wheel piece. is the hollow hub just like the reg?


pm sent


----------



## JAMES843

will trade


----------



## 55800

GOT A HOMIE LOOKIN FOR A PIXIE CHAIN GUARD AND A PIXIE CRANK HIT ME UP LMK IF ANYONE GOTS ONE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

PASSIONATE63 said:


> this is what ive got. been thinking of going hollow hub so i dont have to worry about the chain for the back wheel piece. is the hollow hub just like the reg?


Hey homie. What does it say on that sticker on the axle?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

socios b.c. prez said:


> Hey homie. What does it say on that sticker on the axle?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

PASSIONATE63 said:


>


:thumbsup: Thats the sticker that was on my trike kit when I got it but I couldnt read what else it said.


----------



## slo

any stretch cruiser frames? can do a trade but have cash.... pain or mods not necesary ... stock prefered.


----------



## monte carlo rider

JAMES843 said:


> will trade


Wat u looking for to trade


----------



## 65ragrider

PASSIONATE63 said:


> hit up phxkstm hes usualy got the connections for those.


A homie could u tell him to hit me send me a pm


----------



## JAMES843

monte carlo rider said:


> Wat u looking for to trade


anything really


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

65ragrider said:


> A homie could u tell him to hit me send me a pm


will do


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

View attachment 331540



schwinn meridian... $175.00
SAN FERNANDO VALLEY....call or text me 818 384 8667


----------



## monte carlo rider

JAMES843 said:


> anything really


Well send me a pm and well talk


----------



## brownie_602

got all this random shit for sale or trade im open to anything


----------



## Lil_Rob00

How much for the sprocket


----------



## dodgers_fan

brownie_602 said:


> got all this random shit for sale or trade im open to anything


 How much for the knock off??


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I've got a BRAND new set of chrome ducktail trike fenders with braces that i bought from aztlan bicycle that i can't use since i have a solid axle trike. Will load pics and post them soon.

Paypal verified or postal money orders, check my feedback. Willing to ship almost anywhere. Open to all reasonable offers or possible trade. Looking for air stuff for bikes or possible hydro stuff for a bike. Also need an adjustable kick stand, twisted nuts for the front wheel, and the correct ducktail fenders for a solid axle trike.

Also have this flat twisted 16" conti kit with or without gold 3 bar spinner. Tire has a small wear mark on inside back from rubbing on tire, other than that everything looks great.














































Also a used chrome chain steering wheel and single chrome square twisted mirror without reflectors.


----------



## JAMES843

I looking 4 a set or chrome 16'' wheels i still have 2 sets of 16'' stare wheels 4 sale or trade 1 green set and a red set


----------



## raiderhater719

How much for the gold knock off?


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 a set of training wheels that have brackets like this


----------



## furby714

brownie_602 said:


> got all this random shit for sale or trade im open to anything


wa u looking to get for the knockoff n sprocket


----------



## Diego801

how much for the duck tail fenders?


----------



## JAMES843

4 sale or trade


----------



## dee_5o5

JAMES843 said:


> 4 sale or trade


Why does this frame keep going around? anything wrong with it?


----------



## dee_5o5

JAMES843 said:


> 4 sale or trade


Why does this frame keep going around? anything wrong with it?


----------



## Diego801

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I've got a BRAND new set of chrome ducktail trike fenders with braces that i bought from aztlan bicycle that i can't use since i have a solid axle trike. Will load pics and post them soon.
> 
> Paypal verified or postal money orders, check my feedback. Willing to ship almost anywhere. Open to all reasonable offers or possible trade. Looking for air stuff for bikes or possible hydro stuff for a bike. Also need an adjustable kick stand, twisted nuts for the front wheel, and the correct ducktail fenders for a solid axle trike.
> 
> Also have this flat twisted 16" conti kit with or without gold 3 bar spinner. Tire has a small wear mark on inside back from rubbing on tire, other than that everything looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a used chrome chain steering wheel and single chrome square twisted mirror without reflectors.


How much for the ducktail fenders


----------



## JAMES843

dee_5o5 said:


> Why does this frame keep going around? anything wrong with it?


i just dont wont to do the body work is all


----------



## R0L0

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I've got a BRAND new set of chrome ducktail trike fenders with braces that i bought from aztlan bicycle that i can't use since i have a solid axle trike. Will load pics and post them soon.
> 
> Paypal verified or postal money orders, check my feedback. Willing to ship almost anywhere. Open to all reasonable offers or possible trade. Looking for air stuff for bikes or possible hydro stuff for a bike. Also need an adjustable kick stand, twisted nuts for the front wheel, and the correct ducktail fenders for a solid axle trike.
> 
> Also have this flat twisted 16" conti kit with or without gold 3 bar spinner. Tire has a small wear mark on inside back from rubbing on tire, other than that everything looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a used chrome chain steering wheel and single chrome square twisted mirror without reflectors.


How much for the conti kit shipped bro???


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> 4 sale or trade


sold


----------



## dee_5o5

JAMES843 said:


> sold


Right when I was going make an offer.. whoever got it keep us posted on the build..:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Anybody have trike fenders for a 20inch?? No ducktail fenders prefer clasic. Hit me up on a pm.


----------



## JAMES843

I HAVE 6 TWISTED MIRRORS ALL 6 ARE BRAND NEW looking 4 some trades 2 red and 4 black


----------



## brownie_602

dodgers_fan said:


> How much for the knock off??


i can do 15 shipped on the k.o.


----------



## dodgers_fan

brownie_602 said:


> i can do 15 shipped on the k.o.


Bro r u lacated in PHX if so I am too lmk thanks


----------



## brownie_602

dodgers_fan said:


> Bro r u lacated in PHX if so I am too lmk thanks


yea im im in phx well avondale but its the same shit lol


----------



## brownie_602

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Anybody have trike fenders for a 20inch?? No ducktail fenders prefer clasic. Hit me up on a pm.


go to a bike shop wei


----------



## lesstime




----------



## TonyO

Still got a bucket of these for sale $2 each plus shippin


----------



## TonyO

Make offer:
26" beach cruiser


----------



## dodgers_fan

brownie_602 said:


> yea im im in phx well avondale but its the same shit lol


cool bro i stay in laveen lmk know the price on it and i will pick up


----------



## Pedalscraper22

****


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Pedalscraper22 said:


> Okay I've got a bunch of stuff for sale and it needs to go.
> 
> *Modified china frame (still needs finished)- B.O
> 
> *Two 20" 144 spoke chrome wheels with new tires
> 
> *One gold 20" front fender
> 
> *Two gold 20" rear fenders
> 
> *Gold twisted continental kit
> 
> *Twisted 20" gold forks with gold springer
> 
> *2 Twisted gold spoilers
> 
> *Twisted gold sissy bar
> 
> *Gold sprocket
> 
> *Gold grips
> 
> *Gold seat post
> 
> *Two twisted gold rectangular mirrors
> 
> *Gold twist pedals
> 
> *Gold chain
> 
> *Gold steering wheel
> 
> *Twisted gold crank
> 
> *Gold twist handlebars
> 
> Everything is in great condition and I would like to sell it all together. Here are some pictures, just PM for anything further


350 for everything shipped


----------



## -GT- RAY

How much on those grips.??


----------



## JAMES843

TonyO said:


> Still got a bucket of these for sale $2 each plus shippin


hay how much to ship 6 to ga 30116?


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

Pedalscraper22 said:


> 350 for everything shipped


$15 shipped for the grips lmk.....


----------



## Bigjxloc

got this 26" Schwinn For Sale.
Serial begins with KQ which I Believe makes it a October 1979. If not feel free to correct me.
Two Tone Kandy RootBeer and Gold flake.
Custom Leather tooled seat.
Early 60s Schwinn Tank. (Missing horn)
New Everything. Missing only seat post and chain.

































































$500.00 + Shipping to your location For the complete bike.
or 
$300 + Shipping for Just the Frame, Tank and chain guard.
or 
1964 Impala wagon parts


----------



## sneekyg909

SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!


----------



## deville

Good project.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1950s-Schwinn-2...ultDomain_0&hash=item415b69ef5c#ht_499wt_1159


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

sneekyg909 said:


> $300.00 OBO..


if you want to part it out, i been needing a trike conversion kit like that one. lmk  i got the wheels and fenders but not the correct trike kit.


----------



## Kiloz

I am looking for the older sprockets that where a par of thick twist. I think it was about 2004 when I seen the last one at my local shop for sale.


----------



## sneekyg909

PASSIONATE63 said:


> if you want to part it out, i been needing a trike conversion kit like that one. lmk  i got the wheels and fenders but not the correct trike kit.


I can part this one out,its got the trike kit also


----------



## lesstime

willing to trade what you got????wheels not for sale or trade 
willing to part out parts of frame or sell as set 
can make handle bars to match


----------



## lesstime

sissy bar and handle bars custom made for 12inch for sale or trade for 16inch or 20inch parts


----------



## Lil_Rob00

lesstime said:


> willing to trade what you got????wheels not for sale or trade
> willing to part out parts of frame or sell as set
> can make handle bars to match


let me know what you looking for in trades for the forkd and sissy bar. Or a price.


----------



## lesstime

Lil_Rob00 said:


> let me know what you looking for in trades for the forkd and sissy bar. Or a price.


pm sent 
open to trades


----------



## R0L0

lesstime said:


> sissy bar and handle bars custom made for 12inch for sale or trade for 16inch or 20inch parts



hey Tom how much for the handle bars??


----------



## lesstime

hit me on face book tonight rolo


----------



## R0L0

lesstime said:


> hit me on face book tonight rolo



ok I think I want the forks and sissy bars too if they still available..


----------



## oneofakind

Show chrome extend down crown...$25 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Show chrome 16' sprocket...$25 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Custom show chrome and engraved 26' sprocket...$45 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Show chrome 16' sprocket...$25 shipped


PENDING....!


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Show chrome 16' sprocket...$25 shipped


SOLD....!


----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 1964 Schwinn girls frame with wing tip chain gaurd $55 shipped..


Still have this..!


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 1965 Schwinn frame with wing tip chain guard $70 shipped..


Still have this to...!


----------



## Kiloz

oneofakind said:


> Show chrome 16' sprocket...$25 shipped


 I want it! what do you mean 16"? It wont fit a 20"?


----------



## deville

Kiloz said:


> I want it! what do you mean 16"? It wont fit a 20"?


Its universal, you can put a pixie sprocket on a phantom. What it means is usually you put a 46 tooth sprocket on a 26" bike, a 40 tooth on a 20", and a 32 tooth on a 16", and a 25 tooth on a 12". But nowadays, we put 32 and 36 tooth on 20" bikes, so its fits. as long as you have a standard one piece crank.


----------



## Diego801

Im looking for a 16 inch frame and parts


----------



## lesstime

order being placed tonight let me know what you need from fnrco.com


----------



## oneofakind

Posting this for my homie.. Bike turntable..I think he wants $150 plus shipping any questions call him at...(559)255-3562 ask for Gil fresno's kool designs..!


----------



## DjChey

*selling some parts of my lemon peeler*

here are some hard to find parts cuz I c a lot of u are asking for them Im looking for a 12" complete bike for my lil 4 year old willing to trade my whole bike if is worth it
View attachment 334427
View attachment 334426


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

DjChey said:


> here are some hard to find parts cuz I c a lot of u are asking for them Im looking for a 12" complete bike for my lil 4 year old willing to trade my whole bike if is worth it
> View attachment 334427
> View attachment 334426


i got you bro ill get the pic to you tonight like said in the pm 
ill take everything in the pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone interested in my og 20" bike. I think I'm going to sell it but I don't know if anyone is interested? Just seeing what's out there.


----------



## R0L0

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anyone interested in my og 20" bike. I think I'm going to sell it but I don't know if anyone is interested? Just seeing what's out there.



pm me pics and price bro..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

E.C. ROLO said:


> pm me pics and price bro..


I will pm you tonight when I get home.


----------



## R0L0

socios b.c. prez said:


> I will pm you tonight when I get home.


Thx bro.


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> Posting this for my homie.. Bike turntable..I think he wants $150 plus shipping any questions call him at...(559)255-3562 ask for Gil fresno's kool designs..!


dose it come whit the bar


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> dose it come whit the bar


No bar as is...that's all he had there...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

this f^%king bikes back up for sale. 400$...........owner clearly dosent understand that just because you put 400 into it, does not mean your going to get it back..... but i guess shes to stubbern to see that and likly will find out the hard way when no one buys it for the amount asked..(this is not like a ransom,you wont get what you wanted woman) so dont bitch to me when the highst your offerd is 150 for the whole bike and shipping(not including the seat and pedals being i let her barrow them)but i have spare pedals for the bike(not show) and if she does agree to part it out then the forks will already be sold. but heres the bike. you know what to do.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

oneofakind said:


> Posting this for my homie.. Bike turntable..I think he wants $150 plus shipping any questions call him at...(559)255-3562 ask for Gil fresno's kool designs..!


 is that power cord cut??? I'm interested in it


----------



## FPEREZII

* Any set's of 20" wheels up for grabs? Pm me please,thanks. *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

FPEREZII said:


> * Any set's of 20" wheels up for grabs? Pm me please,thanks. *


I have some gold plated ones bro.


----------



## Diego801

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I have some gold plated ones bro.


How much and any pics


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Diego801 said:


> How much and any pics


$280 shipped. I'll have somebody post pics tomorrow.


----------



## lesstime

any one in the need for a very nice schwinn OG slick tire


----------



## Vm0m0

lesstime said:


> any one in the need for a very nice schwinn OG slick tire


send me some pic and a price homie.....


----------



## lesstime

Vm0m0 said:


> send me some pic and a price homie.....


tonight when i get home ill do that for you bro


----------



## schwinn1966

*Looking for a GOLD 144 spoke rear wheel.*


----------



## Vm0m0

lesstime said:


> tonight when i get home ill do that for you bro


thanks homie.....


----------



## JAMES843

i need some 16"wheels


----------



## DropYoTop

urgent..!! i need a replacement seat color red n need some pedals with there crank if posible not nessary but for 30 n ill pay shiping


----------



## DropYoTop

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


>


 how much yu want?


----------



## DropYoTop

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


>


 how much for the seat?


----------



## brownie_602

PASSIONATE63 said:


> this f^%king bikes back up for sale. 400$...........owner clearly dosent understand that just because you put 400 into it, does not mean your going to get it back..... but i guess shes to stubbern to see that and likly will find out the hard way when no one buys it for the amount asked..(this is not like a ransom,you wont get what you wanted woman) so dont bitch to me when the highst your offerd is 150 for the whole bike and shipping(not including the seat and pedals being i let her barrow them)but i have spare pedals for the bike(not show) and if she does agree to part it out then the forks will already be sold. but heres the bike. you know what to do.


wtf 400? 

but ill give u 50 for the frame lol jk pm me a price for the frame


----------



## 26jd

PASSIONATE63 said:


> this f^%king bikes back up for sale. 400$...........owner clearly dosent understand that just because you put 400 into it, does not mean your going to get it back..... but i guess shes to stubbern to see that and likly will find out the hard way when no one buys it for the amount asked..(this is not like a ransom,you wont get what you wanted woman) so dont bitch to me when the highst your offerd is 150 for the whole bike and shipping(not including the seat and pedals being i let her barrow them)but i have spare pedals for the bike(not show) and if she does agree to part it out then the forks will already be sold. but heres the bike. you know what to do.


pm price on the chainguard


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

brownie_602 said:


> wtf 400?
> 
> but ill give u 50 for the frame lol jk pm me a price for the frame


i know right. i told her to lower the asking price but shes set on getting what she payed back. im her on fb, its cassandra gunn in my friends list.


26jd said:


> pm price on the chainguard


ill try again to talk her into lowering the price and if so see if she will part it out.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

schwinn1966 said:


> $90 Shipped New 20"


 I kno its kinda late but do u still hav these


----------



## schwinn1966

WestTexas_lowlow said:


> I kno its kinda late but do u still hav these


sorry all gone


----------



## deville

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/307472-lowrider-bike-yuma-az-928-a.html
ITS A LINK!!! ^


----------



## deville

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/177073-lowrider-bike-sale.html
THIS TOO! ^ Its a link...!


----------



## deville

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/304433-1961-pedal-car-sale.html
THIS HERE IS ALSO A LINK! ^^


----------



## deville

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/300736-big-pedal-car-4-sale.html
AND OF COURSE THIS ONE ASWELL^^^
None of these are mine, please reply in the corresponding topics. Thanks.


----------



## charlieshowtime

schwinn1966 said:


> sorry all gone


there mine now :tongue:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

im lookin got ROUND twisted handlebar. lmk thanx


----------



## charlieshowtime

deville said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/304433-1961-pedal-car-sale.html


post pikks of this


----------



## charlieshowtime

PASSIONATE63 said:


> this f^%king bikes back up for sale. 400$...........owner clearly dosent understand that just because you put 400 into it, does not mean your going to get it back..... but i guess shes to stubbern to see that and likly will find out the hard way when no one buys it for the amount asked..(this is not like a ransom,you wont get what you wanted woman) so dont bitch to me when the highst your offerd is 150 for the whole bike and shipping(not including the seat and pedals being i let her barrow them)but i have spare pedals for the bike(not show) and if she does agree to part it out then the forks will already be sold. but heres the bike. you know what to do.


now if you think thats expensive i dont think so i went to mannys bike shop yesterday to go look for some screwss for my sissy bars and he had nice bikes but expensive that he wanted for like over 1 thousand dollars but bullshit to the side they were hella of a nice though


----------



## deville

*Dude click the Link*



charlieshowtime said:


> post pikks of this


They are links. Just click them.


----------



## charlieshowtime

i asked him the price for this and he said it cots 2 thousand dollars


----------



## Kiloz

charlieshowtime said:


> i asked him the price for this and he said it cots 2 thousand dollars


Dude where is this shop?!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Kiloz said:


> Dude where is this shop?!


and the award for noob of the year goes to....................


----------



## Kiloz

JUSTDEEZ said:


> and the award for noob of the year goes to....................


Hey there mister, Im a east coaster and all I ever needed I found at Fantasy Toys, It just looks like a cool place I can shoot some photos at.


----------



## oneofakind

Compton California... !


----------



## Kiloz

oneofakind said:


> Compton California... !


Good looking homie, ill be sure to check it out next time I'm in SoCal


----------



## deville

JUSTDEEZ said:


> and the award for noob of the year goes to....................


 Compton


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

JUSTDEEZ said:


> and the award for noob of the year goes to....................


 bahaha sorry but that shit made me lol


kiloz- thats Mannys bike shop bud, the home of where many top rated bikes came out of


----------



## DjChey

still got the parts of my lemon peeler anyone needs them


----------



## lesstime

DjChey said:


> still got the parts of my lemon peeler anyone needs them


you didnt get the pic????


----------



## DjChey

no pics ???????????????????


----------



## DjChey

*shifter n speedo*

heres what they look like:thumbsup:


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> heres what they look like:thumbsup:


 just sold the speedo still got the shifter


----------



## DjChey

*S O L D*

that the pics for the homie that came up:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

JUSTDEEZ said:


> and the award for noob of the year goes to....................


:roflmao:


----------



## DVS

Looking for a Schwinn chain gaurd.


----------



## schwinn1966

$45 Shipped You choose


----------



## elspock84

DVS said:


> Looking for a Schwinn chain gaurd.


what kinda frame???


----------



## DjChey

*schiwnn frame*

got an old frame og not china has numbers L441679 it needs work but its firm asking $50 bucks n if shipped what ever the cost of shipping need it pm


----------



## socios b.c. prez

elspock84 said:


> what kinda frame???


 :Uh: He said a Schwinn frame.


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> :Uh: He said a Schwinn frame.


 Ummmm no shit fucker :twak: when I asked what frame I was asking if it's a jr frame or a deluxe frame. Cause they are 2 diffrent chainguards. Same thing goes for lil chicks and fairladys. :twak:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

I need a 12" banana seat if anyone is selling one. Thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion

elspock84 said:


> Ummmm no shit fucker :twak: when I asked what frame I was asking if it's a jr frame or a deluxe frame. Cause they are 2 diffrent chainguards. Same thing goes for lil chicks and fairladys. :twak:


leave my homie alone bro lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I need a turntable bar holder/ mount.... whatever it's called...... 
I don't need the bar or the turntable.... 
just this part where the bar bolts onto and where it goes in the turntable itself that makes it spin. 

Anyone got one of these, let me know Thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

elspock84 said:


> Ummmm no shit fucker :twak: when I asked what frame I was asking if it's a jr frame or a deluxe frame. Cause they are 2 diffrent chainguards. Same thing goes for lil chicks and fairladys. :twak:


 You mad bro?


----------



## 19jaquez84

socios b.c. prez said:


> You mad bro?


He is one of those offtopic celebrities who let the fame go to his head.


----------



## 55800

anyone have a cheap 20" boys frame


----------



## growmaster4

I have 2 sets of square twisted pentagon mirrors with white reflectors,blasted with your club name or bike name for 30 shipped per set.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

JP MAJESTICS said:


> I need a 12" banana seat if anyone is selling one. Thanks


good luck!


----------



## lesstime




----------



## DjChey

*trade n some cash or best offer*

I REALLY WANT A 12" LIL TIGER FOR MY LIL 4 YEAR OLD SO NOW IT HAS COME TO THIS ILL TRADE MY STING RAY PLUS SOME CASH OR WHAT EVER IS REASONABLE FOR WHAT MY BIKE IS WORTH ALL OG NEED SO BE REDONE BUT ITS SOLID HIT ME UP WITH WHAT U GOT SO LIKE I SAID U KNOW WHAT THAT BIKE IS WORTH BUT NOT THE HAPPINESS IT WILL BRING MY LIL BOY SO ALL OFFER WILL BE TAKEN TO CONSIDERATION CUZ I DONT WANT TO OVER PRICE IT CUZ I REALLY WANT MY LIL ONE TO HAVE HIS OWN BIKE CUZ HIS BOTHER HAVE THEIRS N HE DOSENT THANX FOR UR TIME PM ME


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I need a turntable bar holder/ mount.... whatever it's called......
> I don't need the bar or the turntable....
> just this part where the bar bolts onto and where it goes in the turntable itself that makes it spin.
> 
> Anyone got one of these, let me know Thanks


anyone?????????


----------



## deville

*Good ebay find*

This is really cool, could make a sweet project, from og and on. cheap, on hour left.:thumbsup:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120749570020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1161wt_908
THIS IS THE LINK^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## growmaster4

Sold Got this pixie I am not using anymore,make offers,buyer pays shipping














sold


----------



## JAMES843

growmaster4 said:


> Got this pixie I am not using anymore,make offers,buyer pays shipping


how much you looking to get any trades?


----------



## growmaster4

Open to trades for 20 inch parts but I don't really have a price in mind.shoot me offers


----------



## projectpat1981

View attachment 336046
View attachment 336047
View attachment 336049
View attachment 336050
got these for sale let me know


----------



## DVS

elspock84 said:


> what kinda frame???


Sorry I realized after that I pulled a rookie move (No real info). It's a 20" boys frame that came in like a candy apple red.


----------



## DjChey

*complete front set up*

asking for $70 plus shipping unless u got some 12" lil tiger fenders front n back a good condition then we can work something out pm:biggrin:


----------



## 94 Fleetwood

Mr.NoLimit said:


>


 How much for the twisted frame and pedals


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> asking for $70 plus shipping unless u got some 12" lil tiger fenders front n back a good condition then we can work something out pm:biggrin:


 waiting for the homie to shoot thru so pending on this set up so ill re post it if still available thanx


----------



## lesstime

94 Fleetwood said:


> How much for the twisted frame and pedals


am not the smartes guy on here but that post might be a bit old and mostlikly he dont have them parts anymore just trying to help


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> I REALLY WANT A 12" LIL TIGER FOR MY LIL 4 YEAR OLD SO NOW IT HAS COME TO THIS ILL TRADE MY STING RAY PLUS SOME CASH OR WHAT EVER IS REASONABLE FOR WHAT MY BIKE IS WORTH ALL OG NEED SO BE REDONE BUT ITS SOLID HIT ME UP WITH WHAT U GOT SO LIKE I SAID U KNOW WHAT THAT BIKE IS WORTH BUT NOT THE HAPPINESS IT WILL BRING MY LIL BOY SO ALL OFFER WILL BE TAKEN TO CONSIDERATION CUZ I DONT WANT TO OVER PRICE IT CUZ I REALLY WANT MY LIL ONE TO HAVE HIS OWN BIKE CUZ HIS BOTHER HAVE THEIRS N HE DOSENT THANX FOR UR TIME PM ME


 sold forks back tire complete shifter n front wheel set up so will post a new picture for u guys to c what's left thanxs


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> You mad bro?


 Neva mad you bro! me and you is buddies member we both hate tonyo :h5:


----------



## elspock84

19jaquez84 said:


> He is one of those offtopic celebrities who let the fame go to his head.


 Not me :nono: Neva I don't have a big head! (only da one my pants :rimshot: ) Oh and when did I become a celebrity :cheesy:


----------



## harborarea310

wtb a 24 or 26 " girls trike los angeles area pm me please thanks fellaz


----------



## growmaster4

growmaster4 said:


> I have 2 sets of square twisted pentagon mirrors with white reflectors,blasted with your club name or bike name for 30 shipped per set.


 One set gone and one set left


----------



## socios b.c. prez

elspock84 said:


> Neva mad you bro! me and you is buddies member we both hate tonyo :h5:


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


>


 Love u :happysad: Very **** :boink:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

elspock84 said:


> Love u :happysad: Very **** :boink:


Oh, you muxt be looking for Juan Gotti, let me go get him for you.


----------



## juangotti

socios b.c. prez said:


> Oh, you muxt be looking for Juan Gotti, let me go get him for you.


you got jokes


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> Oh, you muxt be looking for Juan Gotti, let me go get him for you.


 Nope I don't like fat chicks :happysad:


----------



## DjChey

*parting out the rest of my sting ray*

here is what's left of my sting ray still looking for fender banana seat sissy bar n og training wheels for a lil Tiger if u got them n need anything from my bike well what's left pm me please thanx


----------



## DjChey

o yeah its a 1971 Lemon Peeler sting ray


----------



## Bigjxloc

Taking offers on all parts.
I would like to sell the Schwinn Frame, Schwinn chainguard, and Schwinn slimline tank together as a set since their the same color. im asking $280 with Shipping included on the Frame set.


----------



## bullet one

$120 shipped


bullet one said:


> 20 inch custom fenders 150 shipped


----------



## PINK86REGAL

im looking for 20" round twisted handlebars & regular 72 spoke wheels.........


----------



## Kiloz

I have 20" square twisted handlebars for sale


----------



## dj kurse 1

WTB 20" whitewall tires, preferably all white with no black raised letters. 
Pics and price shipped to 79915


----------



## 19stratus97

bump


----------



## 19stratus97

BUMP


19stratus97 said:


> 24" schwinn, Painted silver and clear coated. I bought this frame off a member on here. Paint job is nice. I put the black decals on. I will try to get a better pic. Everything is new except maybe the seat post. The bike is clean and has never been riden. Send me any offers thru PM
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 329338
> View attachment 329344


----------



## 19stratus97

Goddamit I just want to bump my bike up lol...


----------



## ONATE63'

Bigjxloc said:


> Taking offers on all parts.
> I would like to sell the Schwinn Frame, Schwinn chainguard, and Schwinn slimline tank together as a set since their the same color. im asking $280 with Shipping included on the Frame set.




beautiful bike man, good luck on the sale:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigjxloc

Gracias bro.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz

I am interested if someone could point me in the rite direction of 144 twisted spoke or at lease somewhere I can find photos of a set.


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


>


the pic with 6 braces are for a 20inch the pic with 4 braces are for 16inch i will drill holes and bend in the right spots just been busy make offers


----------



## lesstime

any one got a set of nice chrome pedal cheap??
also looking for 20inch parts in good shape


----------



## ripsta85

I have a set of custom forks sprocket n mirrors him me up with a pm for more info n pics


----------



## It's Johnny

Kiloz said:


>


So what are you selling?? the parts on the bottom or parts off the bike??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

It's Johnny said:


> So what are you selling?? the parts on the bottom or parts off the bike??


parts on bottem i think. 

btw how you doin johnny?


----------



## It's Johnny

i'm doing good homie, just getting back into the bike hard times with the fam. these last few months. My Dad passed away in March and i really didn't feel like doing to much of anything just been working alot of hours too. but now it's time to get the Caddy going and the bike.. i'll post pics. up as soon as i have a little bit more to work with.. what's good with you??


----------



## Kiloz

*PASSIONATE63*
 is correct! (WINNER! ) 
parts on bottom it is!


----------



## cone_weezy

Kiloz said:


> I am interested if someone could point me in the rite direction of 144 twisted spoke or at lease somewhere I can find photos of a set.


 why dont u hit up your boy chris from fantasy toys im sure he can make a custom set or just hit up manny bike shop


----------



## schwinn1966

with whitewalls n tubes $110 shipped


----------



## charlieshowtime

schwinn1966 said:


> with whitewalls n tubes $110 shipped


thosee 12 inch rite


----------



## schwinn1966

charlieshowtime said:


> thosee 12 inch rite


yep


----------



## charlieshowtime

OOH OK TOO BAD I AINT GOT NO 12 IN BIKE OR ELSE I WUD OF BOUGHT THEMM


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

It's Johnny said:


> i'm doing good homie, just getting back into the bike hard times with the fam. these last few months. My Dad passed away in March and i really didn't feel like doing to much of anything just been working alot of hours too. but now it's time to get the Caddy going and the bike.. i'll post pics. up as soon as i have a little bit more to work with.. what's good with you??


im sorry to hear homie, may he rest in peace. :angel: thats good, im good, im working on adding stuff to DH for vegas. will be getting some parts made soon by tnt,justdeez and thomas.


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> here is what's left of my sting ray still looking for fender banana seat sissy bar n og training wheels for a lil Tiger if u got them n need anything from my bike well what's left pm me please thanx


 just sold the rest of the sting ray thanks for every ones replies n will post another bike soon


----------



## lesstime

ripsta85 said:


> I have a set of custom forks sprocket n mirrors him me up with a pm for more info n pics


you only selling it set ?? can you post pics and price please or send to me


----------



## 55800

View attachment 337790
35 shipped or trade


----------



## Bigjxloc

Ill take offers or trades on these.


----------



## prieto

Bigjxloc said:


> Ill take offers or trades on these.


What size wheel r they


----------



## Bigjxloc

my bad 26"


----------



## PINK86REGAL

in need of....20" 72 spoke wheels... 20"square twisted fender bars


----------



## 503gbody

I,m looking for some tribal custom forks for my sons bike were building if someone has a good used set or can point me in the right direction pm me..


----------



## Bigjxloc

Bigjxloc said:


> Ill take offers or trades on these.


120$ Shipped for 26" 144 spoke with, Tires, Tubes ,and ducktail fenders.
70$ Shipped for twisted handlebars.


----------



## Bigjxloc

got one of these for sale. $50 shipped


----------



## Elbubu801

Bigjxloc said:


> Ill take offers or trades on these.


how much for wheels and handle bar


----------



## Bigjxloc

Elbubu801 said:


> how much for wheels and handle bar


sale pending on the wheels.
$70 Shipped for the handlebars


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

Looking for some 12" fenders


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I need a turntable bar holder/ mount.... whatever it's called......
> I don't need the bar or the turntable....
> just this part where the bar bolts onto and where it goes in the turntable itself that makes it spin.
> 
> Anyone got one of these, let me know Thanks


So, I take it that no one has one of these laying around that there willing to part with????????? I guess I'm going to have to make one


----------



## Jrredjr

I'm just starting to create my own lowrider bike. It has a 20 inch back tire and a 16 inch front tire. It is either a 1969 murray wildcat or eliminator. I am looking for some specific parts including a steering wheel, lowrider handlebars, cool looking pedals, sissy bar, green velvet banana seat, mirrors, springer. Gold, chrome, twisted parts, and green parts would be nice. Would anybody be willing to _*SELL*_ any of your _*OLD OR USED PARTS*_? Thank you.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/2509817986.html

workman trifecta tricycle
taking reasonable offers!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

im looking for some 20" sq. twisted *birdcage* fork bars... i have a pair of double sq. twisted ones i would trade or work something out for.. LMK.....


----------



## It's Johnny

i was just on craigslist under Cali. and i seen that i was thinking about the other day...http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/2508424757.html i was wondering what ever happen to this bike.. damn i wish i had money to blow. i'd get this.


----------



## Clown Confusion

It's Johnny said:


> i was just on craigslist under Cali. and i seen that i was thinking about the other day...http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/2508424757.html i was wondering what ever happen to this bike.. damn i wish i had money to blow. i'd get this.


u talking bout spawn huh


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> u talking bout spawn huh


 Yup that's spawn he wants $7500..!


----------



## PurpleLicious

Want to buy a clean complete bike


----------



## Bigjxloc

Got this Artist tooled Beach Cruiser Seat $90 Shipped.


----------



## It's Johnny

yup, Spawn.. shit i was just talking to Mike Linville right now and he said that it might be cheaper then that.. he's not sure thou. that's a great price for that bike thou.


----------



## rodzr

i have some for both for 60 shipped


----------



## GreenBandit

im looking for some 26 inch chrome fenders. also 26 inch whitewalls


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

*gold head lite and triple twisted crown for sale*

$25 shipped
http://








$20 shipped
http://







http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j17/JACCPOTT/046c520c-orig.jpg


----------



## TonyO

503gbody said:


> I,m looking for some tribal custom forks for my sons bike were building if someone has a good used set or can point me in the right direction pm me..



*Got all these parts stock on hand one off designs ready for sale:*

20: forks:


----------



## brownie_602

lesstime said:


> the pic with 6 braces are for a 20inch the pic with 4 braces are for 16inch i will drill holes and bend in the right spots just been busy make offers


how much for them 20 inch ones


----------



## Jrredjr

I'm just starting to create my own lowrider bike. It has a 20 inch back tire and a 16 inch front tire. It is either a 1969 murray wildcat or eliminator. I am looking for some specific parts including a steering wheel, lowrider handlebars, cool looking pedals, sissy bar, green velvet banana seat, mirrors, springer. Gold, chrome, twisted parts, and green parts would be nice. Would anybody be willing to *SELL* any of your* OLD OR USED PARTS*? Thank you.​


----------



## DADDY G

DjChey said:


> asking for $70 plus shipping unless u got some 12" lil tiger fenders front n back a good condition then we can work something out pm:biggrin:


do you still have this?


----------



## 79cutsupreme

schwinn1966 said:


> with whitewalls n tubes $110 shipped


Wutsup homie you still got these?


----------



## RUBIO1987

Looking for Disc Brake and cable anybody have one........


----------



## Diego801

JP MAJESTICS said:


> $25 shipped
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20 shipped
> http://


do you still have this


----------



## Bigjxloc

Handlebar & Stem Set $110 Shipped


----------



## datinmans58

GOT THIS 26" SCHWINN IMA START THE BUILD ON STARTING NEXT WEEK SO IMA NEED SOME PARTS I MEAN LIKE EVERYTHING .. HIT ME UP WITH WHAT U GOT FOR IT ..TWISTED OR WHATEVER HAVENT DECIDED HOW I WANA DO IT YET ..SO I WANA START GETTIN MY PARTS TOGETHER ASAP.. ALSO WOULD LIKE TO FIND A TRIKE KIT FOR SO IT CAN ROLL MY FATASS ...LMOA LMK WHATS UP GRACIAS

View attachment 341511


----------



## slo

orangecrush719 said:


> anyone have a cheap 20" boys frame


whats cheap to you?


----------



## juangotti

3 frames in the middle 50 each shipped. All Schwinn juniors 20 inch frames


----------



## socios b.c. prez

juangotti said:


> 3 frames in the middle 50 each shipped. All Schwinn juniors 20 inch frames


 What years?


----------



## lesstime

juangotti said:


> 3 frames in the middle 50 each shipped. All Schwinn juniors 20 inch frames


ill take two pm sent


----------



## juangotti

socios b.c. prez said:


> What years?


67
74
1 Unknown



lesstime said:


> ill take two pm sent


2? 1 on the house. other is 50 shipped


----------



## rodzr

anybody wanna buy these they've seen better days
20"


----------



## JAMES843

thw wheels are og schwinn but have rust i also have the sprocket 4 it


----------



## elspock84

juangotti said:


> 3 frames in the middle 50 each shipped. All Schwinn juniors 20 inch frames


 How soon will u ship :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

rodzr said:


> anybody wanna buy these they've seen better days20"


 Will you sell just the tires


----------



## juangotti

elspock84 said:


> How soon will u ship :scrutinize:


Like you need frames. LIL :biggrin: hey how much did you quote me to repaint that lil tiger for less time. pm me. Need to get that out the way


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

schwinn1966 said:


> with whitewalls n tubes $110 shipped


:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## JAMES843

I NEED A SET OF THES BAD


----------



## rodzr

JAMES843 said:


> I NEED A SET OF THES BAD


what r they


----------



## JAMES843

rodzr said:


> what r they


sissybar clamps 4 a schwinn pixie


----------



## rodzr

JAMES843 said:


> sissybar clamps 4 a schwinn pixie


i have these off a lowrider


----------



## Elbubu801

rodzr said:


> anybody wanna buy these they've seen better days
> 20"


*how much for just the wheels shipped pm me*


----------



## rodzr

Elbubu801 said:


> *how much for just the wheels shipped pm me*


dang bro i just sold them


----------



## DjChey

*my old parts for trade or offers*

View attachment 342104
View attachment 342112
View attachment 342111
View attachment 342110
View attachment 342109
View attachment 342108
View attachment 342107
View attachment 342106
View attachment 342105
View attachment 342113
Im cleaning out my storage n I came across some parts that I dont have use for but they are a lil old n some have rust thats why Im taking trades or offers cuz they aren't show display some may need re-chroming or painted but if u need something that u c here pm me oh yeah they are 20" n the tricycle parts are from a 26" the frame is china so LMK:thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843

rodzr said:


> i have these off a lowrider


yea o got a lot of them to thay wont work


----------



## rodzr

JAMES843 said:


> yea o got a lot of them to thay wont work


oh that sux


----------



## 55800

JAMES843 said:


> yea o got a lot of them to thay wont work


those dont workon my 12" either


----------



## JAMES843

orangecrush719 said:


> those dont workon my 12" either


what you got on your 12"?


----------



## 55800

JAMES843 said:


> what you got on your 12"?


nothin right now its jus sittin on it no one noticed it yet


----------



## DjChey

Just sold one steering wheel n a set of wheels forks n ooops another steering wheel will repost new pics


----------



## DjChey

Handle bars sold


----------



## Bigjxloc

Bigjxloc said:


> Got this Artist tooled Beach Cruiser Seat $90 Shipped.


Still for sale can do $80 Shipped


----------



## JAMES843

Bigjxloc said:


> Still for sale can do $80 Shipped


man i love that seat wish i had the $ right now good luck on the sale


----------



## lesstime

LOOKING for 
schwinn speedo compete
3 or 5 speed rear wheel chrome


----------



## COAST2COAST

GUESS ILL POST THESE HERE ALSO. 22 ISSUES OF LRB MAGS. SOME ARE MISSING COVERS, MOST STILL HAVE POSTERS. NOT SEPARATING, ASKING $70 SHIPPED FOR THE WHOLE LOT 








GET AT ME IN PMS


----------



## Bigjxloc

JAMES843 said:


> man i love that seat wish i had the $ right now good luck on the sale


Thanks Bro


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

Diego801 said:


> do you still have this


 Still for sale


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

JP MAJESTICS said:


> $25 shippedhttp://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20 shippedhttp://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j17/JACCPOTT/046c520c-orig.jpg


Still for sale


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

dummy brake/taillight with turn signals for sale



























PM if you interested


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## Elbubu801

got these trike kit for sale


----------



## lesstime

price ? or trade for???i need one


Elbubu801 said:


> got these trike kit for sale


----------



## JAMES843

ok i have this pixie will sale for $70+shipping with all i have to go with it in the pic below the wheels have some rust on them (as seen in the pic )i will trade i need some 26" parts but pm me what you have i have allsize bike 12"-26"


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pm sent


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> ok i have this pixie will sale for $70+shipping with all i have to go with it in the pic below the wheels have some rust on them (as seen in the pic )i will trade i need some 26" parts but pm me what you have i have allsize bike 12"-26"


sold!!


----------



## rodzr

Will anybody trade some thing for this


----------



## Kiloz

^ Thats a Casio, not a Movado!
:nono:

(best of luck, it was a joke)


----------



## DjChey

*20' S-7 rims*

View attachment 343052
View attachment 343053
View attachment 343054
View attachment 343055
View attachment 343056

just finish a tune up on my daily driver I got some wheels of a homie so I took of my old ones so here they are pair front and back Schwinn tubular S-7 20" rims they have a lil rust n one has a spot but over all they are OG so hit me of with ur offers I looking for OG sissy bar n seat for my bike let me know what u have
View attachment 343051
this is what they came off my daily driver


----------



## rodzr

everything for sale or trade except the frame


----------



## rodzr

DjChey said:


> View attachment 342104
> Im cleaning out my storage n I came across some parts that I dont have use for but they are a lil old n some have rust thats why Im taking trades or offers cuz they aren't show display some may need re-chroming or painted but if u need something that u c here pm me oh yeah they are 20" n the tricycle parts are from a 26" the frame is china so LMK:thumbsup:


how much for the frame


----------



## acutabovetherest

^^^rodzr^^^How much for the forks?^^^Do you have the spring and the headtube mount?^^^


----------



## rodzr

make me an offer nd the spring i lost it nd whats the headtube mount im new to the game


----------



## PINK86REGAL

im looking for twisted sprocket,twisted chainguard & a 16" china gold wheel (for a cont. kit)


----------



## PurpleLicious

Looking for a baby trike seat


----------



## acutabovetherest

rodzr said:


> make me an offer nd the spring i lost it nd whats the headtube mount im new to the game


the mount for the spring that the bolt threads into to hold the spring in place. pm sent


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

i had a casio watch before... that shit had a calculator and everything!:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

PINK86REGAL said:


> im looking for twisted sprocket,twisted chainguard & a 16" china gold wheel (for a cont. kit)


pm sent!
i wish u woulda ask me earlier i coulda shipped w/ur other stuff


----------



## -GT- RAY

Anyone have a whole set of gold headset for a 20" bike


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Got my tires from TonyO and put them on and have to say they are pretty good... pretty strong, color of the walls are good... Hit him up if you need some tires, tell him what size and color combo he will hook you up...


----------



## JAMES843

PurpleLicious said:


> Looking for a baby trike seat


like this









if you need parts just pay shipping i have no need 4 them just not leting the back wheels go


----------



## ripsta85

Looking for a 16" frame boy or girl frame


----------



## lesstime

hit me up for unreal prices all needs to go this week 























[/QUOTE]



lesstime said:


> 6 braces for a 20inch trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 braces for 16inch two heel





lesstime said:


> back to the topic


----------



## DjChey

looking for 16" pixie frame send me a price shipped to cali 90019 thanx


----------



## JAMES843

DjChey said:


> looking for 16" pixie frame send me a price shipped to cali 90019 thanx


http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-Schwinn-St...085?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a89ce7d5


----------



## DjChey

solid bike but I'm only looking for the frame cuz I got some Ideas that would only work on that style frame thankz James843


----------



## Jrredjr

Rodzr- how tall are the handlebars


----------



## acutabovetherest

JAMES843 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-Schwinn-St...085?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a89ce7d5


LOL I bid on that one right after I bought yours! I bid $47.15 to make it $75 shipped and dude got it from me for $1 more since I wasn't around when it ended.  oh well maybe next time.


----------



## rodzr

Jrredjr said:


> Rodzr- how tall are the handlebars


 like 16 or 18"


----------



## DjChey

acutabovetherest said:


> LOL I bid on that one right after I bought yours! I bid $47.15 to make it $75 shipped and dude got it from me for $1 more since I wasn't around when it ended.  oh well maybe next time.


 I have seen like 6-8 on Craigslist two for 100 each then a clean one for 125 another one for 115 clean but I'm only looking for a frame but I got a hit so I posted on getting it


----------



## Vm0m0

JAMES843 said:


> like this



View attachment 343721
View attachment 343723
View attachment 343723
wassup homie i got this kandy gold tricycle seat for sale. make me a offer....


----------



## Bigjxloc

Still got this hanging around. $120 Shipped OR Interested in any offer or trade


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

JP MAJESTICS said:


> $25 shippedhttp://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20 shippedhttp://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j17/JACCPOTT/046c520c-orig.jpg


 make an offer.....


----------



## acutabovetherest

Got 2 Girls 20" frames. Purple is 1969 - Red is 1975 $50 each shipped. OBO or trade


----------



## acutabovetherest

also got some other stuff pm if interested make offer or trade.

View attachment 344094
View attachment 344095
View attachment 344096
View attachment 344097
View attachment 344098


----------



## acutabovetherest

3 wheel kit and fenders new in box - would cost you $175 for trike kit + $50 for fenders on eBay. make reasonable offer or trade.

View attachment 344099
View attachment 344100
View attachment 344101
View attachment 344102


----------



## rodzr

Looking for baby trike back wheel


----------



## rodzr

rodzr said:


> everything for sale or trade except the frame


_*STILL GOT IT*_


----------



## JAMES843

looking for a 26" springer fork


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

PASSIONATE63 said:


> up for sale. 400$...........owner clearly dosent understand that just because you put 400 into it, does not mean your going to get it back..... but i guess shes to stubbern to see that and likly will find out the hard way when no one buys it for the amount asked..(this is not like a ransom,you wont get what you wanted woman) so dont bitch to me when the highst your offerd is 150 for the whole bike and shipping(not including the seat and pedals being i let her barrow them)but i have spare pedals for the bike(not show) and if she does agree to part it out then the forks will already be sold. but heres the bike. you know what to do.


TTT


----------



## lesstime

Anyone want a good deal hit me up hit me up for unreal prices all needs to go this week 























[/QUOTE]









Originally Posted by *lesstime*  















6 braces for a 20inch trike








4 braces for 16inch two heel



















Originally Posted by *lesstime*  
back to the topic












​


----------



## acutabovetherest

acutabovetherest said:


> 3 wheel kit and fenders new in box - would cost you $175 for trike kit + $50 for fenders on eBay. make reasonable offer or trade.
> 
> View attachment 344099
> View attachment 344100
> View attachment 344101
> View attachment 344102


SOLD!!


----------



## Jrredjr

I have an excellent condition 22 inch or higher chrome ape hangers with nice leather grips and a new 20 inch green velvet banana seat. Any body willing to trade or buy?


----------



## Jrredjr

need to sell tonight


----------



## Elbubu801

*any body interested 100 shipped*

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## JAMES843

Jrredjr said:


> I have an excellent condition 22 inch or higher chrome ape hangers with nice leather grips and a new 20 inch green velvet banana seat. Any body willing to trade or buy?


pic of the seat and price?


----------



## Jrredjr




----------



## JAMES843

Jrredjr said:


>


how much?


----------



## DjChey

I saw a tank for a Schwinn blue n white for 120 what du u homie think brand new never been used ill post a pic when I get home


----------



## Jrredjr

Well i was hoping for a trade actually.


----------



## FPEREZII

lesstime said:


> Anyone want a good deal hit me up hit me up for unreal prices all needs to go this week












Originally Posted by *lesstime*  















6 braces for a 20inch trike








4 braces for 16inch two heel



















Originally Posted by *lesstime*  
back to the topic












​[/QUOTE]

What's the ticket on the parts?


----------



## DjChey

View attachment 345070


DjChey said:


> I saw a tank for a Schwinn blue n white for 120 what du u homie think brand new never been used ill post a pic when I get home


 this what the tank looks like for a 20" it has the opening for the horn but no horn :rofl:


----------



## 55800

inked1987 said:


> View attachment 344978
> FOR SALE HIT ME UP IF U WANT MORE INFO!!! SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY!!
> View attachment 344979


 pm me a price


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

Looking to buy some original radio flyer 10" or 12" handle bars. Clean no scratches. Shipped to 93041 pm me the price.


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for a 12''banana seat


----------



## elspock84

1980 20in schwinn jr frame no chainguard. 85 shipped


----------



## elspock84

1968 schwinn stingra jr frame/chainguard. royal blue flake . i did some simple candy green pattern on the chainguard. 130 shipped


----------



## BBNOZOOTCRUISER

WANTED:26" beach cruiser frame


----------



## -GT- RAY

PARTS FOR SALE:

20" Handle bars w/grips- $45 obo
20'' support bars- $15 obo
Headlight- $20 obo


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## JAMES843




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

elspock84 said:


> 1968 schwinn stingra jr frame/chainguard. royal blue flake . i did some simple candy green pattern on the chainguard. 130 shipped


 Sold


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 1968 schwinn stingra jr frame/chainguard. royal blue flake . i did some simple candy green pattern on the chainguard. 130 shipped


as da homie lincoln sal said *SOLD!!! *


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## PINK86REGAL

looking for chrome "birdcage" or "butterfly" style pedals...
also looking for a 16" china gold wheel for a booty kit. LMK thanx in advance


----------



## luckcharm818

How much for the parts on the bike if there for sale


lesstime said:


> Anyone want a good deal hit me up hit me up for unreal prices all needs to go this week









Originally Posted by *lesstime* 














6 braces for a 20inch trike







4 braces for 16inch two heel














Originally Posted by *lesstime*  back to the topic






[/QUOTE]


----------



## dodgers_fan

JAMES843 said:


>


 How much bro?? Do u ship?


----------



## Kiloz

I HAVE A BOX THAT FITS 2 10"S AND 2 6X9's wrapped in red and black crushed velvet, it does have some wear and tare, pick up only. 



























Open to offers.


----------



## JAMES843

dodgers_fan said:


> How much bro?? Do u ship?


pm sent


----------



## elspock84

1980 20in schwinn jr frame no chainguard. 85 shipped


----------



## lesstime

sold forks & sissybar


luckcharm818 said:


> How much for the parts on the bike if there for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lesstime*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 braces for a 20inch trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 braces for 16inch two heel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lesstime*  back to the topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/INDENT]


[/QUOTE]


----------



## lesstime

what you looking to get for the handle bars and crank if they are clean ??


acutabovetherest said:


> also got some other stuff pm if interested make offer or trade.
> 
> View attachment 344094
> View attachment 344095
> View attachment 344096
> View attachment 344097
> View attachment 344098


----------



## ra8ers1

Is there a local shop in Orange County where I can take my lowrider trike to buy parts for it?


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


>


sold


----------



## DjChey

*continental kit*

complete continental twisted kit
View attachment 346781
View attachment 346782
View attachment 346783
View attachment 346784
View attachment 346785
it's a 16" wheel but I had it on a 20" :biggrin:


----------



## acutabovetherest

still available, $25 for the crank (no pedals), $60 for the bars (w/grips), $75 for both, or make offer, price includes shipping.:thumbsup:

View attachment 346840
View attachment 346830


----------



## DjChey

Looking for TWISTED steering wheel n TWISTED neck for my sons 20" thanx


----------



## acutabovetherest

WTB square twist support bars for 16" forks. I've looked on retail sites but can't find any for 16", if someone could point me in the right direction I'd appriciate it.


----------



## elspock84

1979 schwinn pixie simple green flake blend. 100 shipped obo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Frame looks nice homie.


elspock84 said:


> 1980 20in schwinn jr frame no chainguard. 85 shipped


----------



## R0L0

Im looking for a og schwinn 16" mini stingray chain guard... anyone?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

im looking to trade a GOLD PLATED twisted sprocket for a CHROME twisted sprocket.... the chrome sprocket gotta be in near new condition


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> Frame looks nice homie.


still for sale shoot me a price.


----------



## Kiloz

acutabovetherest said:


> still available, $25 for the crank (no pedals), $60 for the bars (w/grips), $75 for both, or make offer, price includes shipping.:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 346840
> View attachment 346830


Those handle bars solid? They look good and the chrome looks good, thats a steal if they are not that hollow bullshit!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

elspock84 said:


> still for sale shoot me a price.


 I would but I got too many frames already.


----------



## CE 707

elspock84 said:


> 1979 schwinn pixie simple green flake blend. 100 shipped obo


My son has that frame now


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> My son has that frame now


that a different one errik looks the same thou


----------



## elspock84

Clown Confusion said:


> that a different one errik looks the same thou


nope way diffrent color bro. maybe 4 shades lighter :biggrin:


----------



## abbeyg123

yo dude your avatar pic is of a homies car club n atlanta n that was on a show flyer! you from here/georgia?? 




Kiloz said:


> Those handle bars solid? They look good and the chrome looks good, thats a steal if they are not that hollow bullshit!


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> that a different one errik looks the same thou


 Dam could have fooled me


----------



## sneekyg909

sneekyg909 said:


> $300.00 OBO..


BUMP :x:


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## -GT- RAY

PARTS FOR SALE:

20" Handle bars w/grips- $45 obo
20'' support bars- $15 obo
Headlight- $20 obo


----------



## acutabovetherest

Kiloz said:


> Those handle bars solid? They look good and the chrome looks good, thats a steal if they are not that hollow bullshit!


the bars are solid, chrome is perfect, not a scratch on em'


----------



## datinmans58

sneekyg909 said:


> BUMP :x:


 Pm sent


----------



## datinmans58

JAMES843 said:


>


 How much shipped to 50317


----------



## datinmans58

What does the crank fit. ? Need it for a 26"


----------



## schwinn1966

i have a twisted one










$25 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

Pedals & Chainguard for sale $95 Shipped (knockoffs sold)


----------



## schwinn1966

Got these too
$45 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## acutabovetherest

datinmans58 said:


> What does the crank fit. ? Need it for a 26"


don't know if you're askin' me but... mine will fit a 16"-26". It has 4.5" arms from center of bottom bracket to center of pedal which is short for a 26" but, only if it's a rider.


----------



## Kiloz

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/310954-fantasy-toys-lowriders-official-thread.html


*lil deville* is selling china parts for really good prices, he has it all, most parts are even less then what a lot of the used parts on here are going for.


----------



## Kiloz

$*Screwed Up Click*$ said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/TWISTED-CHAIN-G...957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf6ac0085
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Chrome-Butterfl...568?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cee76a5b0
> 
> 
> 
> You Can Get That Twisted Chainguard And Pedals For Cheaper Here And There New ....Hit Up This Dude Cruisin The Low Life Is Cheap And Shipping Is 2


And Fantasy Toys has it for about the same, if not less, give them a call, the sale is this week only! 216-749-4990


----------



## datinmans58

acutabovetherest said:


> don't know if you're askin' me but... mine will fit a 16"-26". It has 4.5" arms from center of bottom bracket to center of pedal which is short for a 26" but, only if it's a rider.


SEND ME A PM OF PRICED SHIPPED TO 50317


----------



## datinmans58

schwinn1966 said:


> Pedals & Chainguard for sale $95 Shipped (knockoffs sold)


PM SENT


----------



## datinmans58

sneekyg909 said:


> BUMP :x:


:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

$*Screwed Up Click*$ said:


> Yeah Shyt That Niqqa Selling His Shyt For What You Can Get It For New


my stuff is NEW!


----------



## cone_weezy

schwinn1966 said:


> my stuff is NEW!


 pay no attention to these window shoppers i guess they cant see abox with parts that has plastic on it. lol they asume it used


----------



## PINK86REGAL

cone_weezy said:


> pay no attention to these window shoppers i guess they cant see abox with parts that has plastic on it. lol they asume it used


 X2 hes a hater! Even the ebay links posted arent cheaper than anthony's stuff. He just trien to knock a mans hustle down


----------



## acutabovetherest

The problem is that most people here think they're gonna get a come up if they're shopping the classifieds. They think if they're not buying from a retail outlet they should be getting stuff for half price or less. It drives me nuts. New is new no matter who you buy it from.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

$*Screwed Up Click*$ said:


> Yall Niqqas Are Dumb He Wants More Than What ICould Get It For New...Window Shopper Yall Niqqas Building Bikes?Where Is Yalls Car


 Where's your car? Why don't you go play with that. If you don't like it then leave.


----------



## acutabovetherest

$*Screwed Up Click*$ said:


> *Yall Niqqas Building Bikes?Where Is Yalls Car*


that doesn't even make sence... you're building bikes, does that mean you don't have a car???


----------



## Kiloz

acutabovetherest said:


> that doesn't even make sence... you're building bikes, does that mean you don't have a car???



My bike goes in my car, that goes in my car, that rides on my bike! :rimshot:


----------



## rodzr

19stratus97 said:


> Still have this guys. Sure one of you could use it. Make me an offer and include shipping....no reasonable offer refused!


 Do u still have if so how much nd will it fit a 26"


----------



## acutabovetherest

Kiloz said:


> My bike goes in my car, that goes in my car, that rides on my bike! :rimshot:


 :werd:


----------



## elspock84

FLAKED OUT BY ME AND SIC713. PATTERNS BY SIC713


----------



## rodzr

elspock84 said:


> FLAKED OUT BY ME AND SIC713. PATTERNS BY SIC713


dang bro thats badass


----------



## rodzr

for sale or trade except the frame
handale bares nd stem r gone


----------



## DjChey

I knew fucken Spock had a car LOL that's on sick Caddy


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Can we get a mod to clean up this topic and get back to business


----------



## elspock84

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Can we get a mod to clean up this topic and get back to business


 Yaw know this that lil nukka texasmade right.


----------



## juangotti

Is it foreal? :facepalm:


----------



## DjChey

*20" frame*

needs work but I just got another frame for my oldest son built so I don't need this one anymore asking $65 shipped


----------



## elspock84

juangotti said:


> Is it foreal? :facepalm:


same car in his avatar that he removed now. and also look at how he rights both screen names wit da money signs. stoopid ass cant even troll right. 



$*TeXaS MaDe*$ said:


> More Piks
> 
> Single Pump Setup
> Ghost Patterns
> Powdercoated Rims
> 
> Fixing 2 Put Tvs In Headrest && Visors


----------



## PINK86REGAL

im looking to trade a GOLD PLATED (not a china gold one) twisted sprocket for a CHROME twisted sprocket.... the chrome sprocket gotta be in near new condition

also looking for a china gold 16" wheel..


----------



## datinmans58

WOW I JUS WAS INQUIRING ABOUT SOME PRICES ...WETHER I BUY THEM FROM E BAY OR A PRIVATE SELLER IT DONT MATTER AS LONG AS I GET WHAT I PAID FOR IM COOL....ITS MY MONEY AND IF I WANA BUY CUP CAKES AND HO HO'S ITS ON ME ....LMFAO...BESIDES FOR ME ITS ABOUT THE GAME OF LOW RIDING....IF U GOT A NICE RIDE COOL IF U GOT A SWEET LOOKING BIKE COOL ..THE POINT IS ITS YOURS AND NO ONE ELSE RIDES OR DRIVES IT ..SO IF UR HAPPY WITH IT THEN DO YOUR THING....TINMAN


----------



## Bigjxloc

Bigjxloc said:


> Handlebar & Stem Set $110 Shipped


Still got this if anyones interested.


----------



## Bigjxloc

Bigjxloc said:


> Got this Artist tooled Beach Cruiser Seat $90 Shipped.


Im doing $80 shipped on this one.


----------



## Kiloz

Debating about selling this street cruiser, anyone intreated?


----------



## elspock84

1979 schwinn pixie simple green flake blend. 100 shipped obo 







































 
and da chainguard added some simple patterns in candy green.


----------



## elspock84

1980 20in schwinn jr frame no chainguard. 85 shipped obo
















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## datinmans58

ANYONE GOT A CHROME TRIKE KIT FOR A 26" LMK WANT TO DO THE THING TWISTED SO GET AT ME WITH WHAT U GOT .....THANKS TINMAN


----------



## Kiloz

datinmans58 said:


> ANYONE GOT A CHROME TRIKE KIT FOR A 26" LMK WANT TO DO THE THING TWISTED SO GET AT ME WITH WHAT U GOT .....THANKS TINMAN


http://cgi.ebay.com/26-Tricycle-Trike-Conversion-Kit-Chrome-3-wheels-bike-/330506310295

$149 off ebay, might be your best bet homie.


----------



## Blue94cady

elspock84 said:


> 1979 schwinn pixie simple green flake blend. 100 shipped obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and da chainguard added some simple patterns in candy gre


Can u get som dovetail fenders and paint them to mach and ill buy it let me now


----------



## elspock84

Blue94cady said:


> Can u get som dovetail fenders and paint them to mach and ill buy it let me now


i dunno bro i would have to go check at da bike shop see if they even can get 16in dovetail fenders.


----------



## dave_st23

$180 shipped for rims and fenders or trade for 13x7 wires or supreme if local


----------



## $*Screwed Up Click*$

Im Looking For Some Tripple Twisted Crown,And Some 20 Inch Fenders


----------



## schwinn1966

*Bike Stands*

I've got thes 4 bike stands that i bought and went another direction. $140 plus $10 shipping

They are engraved on BOTH sides also GOLD Plated.


----------



## -GT- RAY

schwinn1966 said:


> I've got thes 4 bike stands that i bought and went another direction. $140 plus $10 shipping
> 
> They are engraved on BOTH sides also GOLD Plated.


OMG..!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I WISH I HAD THIS MONEY ON ME..!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

schwinn1966 said:


> I've got thes 4 bike stands that i bought and went another direction. $140 plus $10 shipping
> 
> They are engraved on BOTH sides also GOLD Plated.


how long are these?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

schwinn1966 said:


> I've got thes 4 bike stands that i bought and went another direction. $140 plus $10 shipping
> 
> They are engraved on BOTH sides also GOLD Plated.


ohhh snap, you plated them gold, nice.... wish i had a use for them, I'd buy them back from you in a heartbeat. good luck on the sale, I can't see these lasting too long for that price


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:RO~Chucky: said:


> how long are these?


 fit a 20 inch rim and 1.75 tire perfectly all you gotta do is bolt em to the wheel and the bike will stand up straight kinda like extra protection kickstands, very sturdy. bike will not fall over with these suckers on there thats 4 sure, I would anever sold them but my daughter wanted those purple tires and they were 1.95 so they didnt sit right


----------



## Kiloz

$*Screwed Up Click*$ said:


> Im Looking For Some Tripple Twisted Crown,And Some 20 Inch Fenders


http://FantasyToysLowRiders.tripod.com/
they are on special this week, call tomorrow, 216-749-4990. well the crown is for sure.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PedaLScraperZ said:


> fit a 20 inch rim and 1.75 tire perfectly all you gotta do is bolt em to the wheel and the bike will stand up straight kinda like extra protection kickstands, very sturdy. bike will not fall over with these suckers on there thats 4 sure, I would anever sold them but my daughter wanted those purple tires and they were 1.95 so they didnt sit right


cool man i was asking because i wanted them to bolt on my turntablebar.. hopefully i can make em work


----------



## schwinn1966

:RO~Chucky: said:


> how long are these?


9" on center (hole to hole) Could be drilled no problem too!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:RO~Chucky: said:


> cool man i was asking because i wanted them to bolt on my turntablebar.. hopefully i can make em work


yea no doubt bro, they bolt to that just fine- that's what they was originally made for. I'll try an find a pic when they was new, they came off of Natural born killer..

I hope you don't mind 'Schwinn' just trying to help out


----------



## schwinn1966

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yea no doubt bro, they bolt to that just fine- that's what they was originally made for. I'll try an find a pic when they was new, they came off of Natural born killer..
> 
> I hope you don't mind 'Schwinn' just trying to help out


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

here's one, found it:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady

elspock84 said:


> i dunno bro i would have to go check at da bike shop see if they even can get 16in dovetail fenders.


 Orregular fenders well be koo let me now gracias for ur time carnal


----------



## rodzr

$*Screwed Up Click*$ said:


> Im Looking For Some Tripple Twisted Crown,And Some 20 Inch Fenders


 I have some but they have some rust if ur interested pm me


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

$*Screwed Up Click*$ said:


> Im Looking For Some Tripple Twisted Crown,And Some 20 Inch Fenders


 I have both brand new $50 shipped


----------



## datinmans58

Kiloz said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/26-Tricycle-Trike-Conversion-Kit-Chrome-3-wheels-bike-/330506310295
> 
> $149 off ebay, might be your best bet homie.


THANKS HOMIE IMA HAVE TO CHECK MORE INTO THAT ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

Blue94cady said:


> Orregular fenders well be koo let me now gracias for ur time carnal


ok ill swing by tonight and see what they have.


----------



## Blue94cady

Koo gracias bro


----------



## schwinn1966

Sold!!!


----------



## Kiloz

schwinn1966 said:


> Sold!!!


damn I slept on it too long!


----------



## WICKED74

*i need*

iam looking for a schwinn stingray74 seat post clam crome or gold i prefer gold


----------



## WICKED74

i need the one that clamps to the frame not to seat


----------



## lesstime

need to sell coppie pic and pm me offers


----------



## E DUB

WTB A CLEAN PAIR OF 20" WHEELS.


----------



## elspock84

need to sell coppie pic and pm me offers[/QUOTE]

HMMMM TEMPTING


----------



## lesstime

66 schwinn right there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone looking for a Schwinn steertube?


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> 66 schwinn right there


i got 3 1966 schwinns lol hmmmm very very tempting.


----------



## growmaster4

need to sell coppie pic and pm me offers[/QUOTE]HOW MUCH FOR THESE FORKS?


----------



## R0L0

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anyone looking for a Schwinn steertube?


me I'm looking for one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

E.C. ROLO said:


> me I'm looking for one


The dumbass I got it from drilled a hole in it for a brake so Im in the process of welding in the hole. $50 shipped. You still need a lil tiger crank?


----------



## R0L0

lesstime said:


> need to sell coppie pic and pm me offers


I like....


----------



## lesstime

what you like rolo???


----------



## 55800

anyone have a brand new (working )chrome bullet light w/visor


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i need the top tube and chrome cap for a lil tiger... preferrably red


----------



## lesstime

morning bump


lesstime said:


> need to sell coppie pic and pm me offers


----------



## lesstime

forks are not for sale but everything else is


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lesstime said:


>


how much for the frame thomas?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lesstime said:


>


what size frame is this?


----------



## lesstime

20inch 
# starts wit LM


----------



## evaded

Hey guys... im not a Lowrider bike collector but I am a BMX bike builder and collector. I just joined this forum to get some info on a bike I picked up and am wanting to sell complete or maybe part it if enough people want parts off it. The builder of the bike was a local bike shop owner some time ago and built this bike I believe he said in 96. Im not familiar with these types of bike at all, ask me about a 87 GT Performer or a Haro Master and Ill go on all day. So as far as price complete or parts off it im not too sure, what I do know is he said it was an all Metal frame.. no Bondo? The bike looks awesome,could use some polishing and does have one ding on rear fender above where it says Lowrider And on the downtube alittle glitch in paint?. Tires are stiil in great condition and hold air. What do you guys think? The two little gold plaques were just stuck on lightly and come right off the frame. Im in San Antonio TX if interested in something contact me.. like I said not sure what to do with it. I have it posted local on CL for $250..


----------



## $*Screwed Up Click*$

evaded said:


> Hey guys... im not a Lowrider bike collector but I am a BMX bike builder and collector. I just joined this forum to get some info on a bike I picked up and am wanting to sell complete or maybe part it if enough people want parts off it. The builder of the bike was a local bike shop owner some time ago and built this bike I believe he said in 96. Im not familiar with these types of bike at all, ask me about a 87 GT Performer or a Haro Master and Ill go on all day. So as far as price complete or parts off it im not too sure, what I do know is he said it was an all Metal frame.. no Bondo? The bike looks awesome,could use some polishing and does have one ding on rear fender above where it says Lowrider And on the downtube alittle glitch in paint?. Tires are stiil in great condition and hold air. What do you guys think? The two little gold plaques were just stuck on lightly and come right off the frame. Im in San Antonio TX if interested in something contact me.. like I said not sure what to do with it. I have it posted local on CL for $250..




I Have A Blue Haro With 3 Piece Crank Ill Trade


----------



## $*Screwed Up Click*$

I Have These Homies IUsed As Display Make Me A Offer Or Trade On All Of It
View attachment 350007
View attachment 350008


----------



## $*Screwed Up Click*$

i Have These Cars 2 IUsed As Display ...They Have Hydros That Raise Up And Down Make Offer
r
View attachment 350009
View attachment 350010
View attachment 350011
View attachment 350012


----------



## JAMES843

i need a 26" fork


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Winner


----------



## lesstime

possablely willing to trade for some good working 6x9's or 8'' woofer and som mids


lesstime said:


> need to sell coppie pic and pm me offers





lesstime said:


> forks are not for sale but everything else is


----------



## evaded

Cool stuff Screwed up Click... Anyone have any feedback on the above bike I posted?


----------



## Clown Confusion

lesstime said:


> possablely willing to trade for some good working 6x9's or 8'' woofer and som mids


how much for fender braces


----------



## prieto

$*Screwed Up Click*$ said:


> I Have These Homies IUsed As Display Make Me A Offer Or Trade On All Of It
> View attachment 350007
> View attachment 350008


 Pm me are the car hot wheels


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee

prieto said:


> Pm me are the car hot wheels


No There Homie Roller Cars Bro


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee

prieto said:


> Pm me are the car hot wheels


Pm Sent


----------



## cone_weezy

evaded said:


> Hey guys... im not a Lowrider bike collector but I am a BMX bike builder and collector. I just joined this forum to get some info on a bike I picked up and am wanting to sell complete or maybe part it if enough people want parts off it. The builder of the bike was a local bike shop owner some time ago and built this bike I believe he said in 96. Im not familiar with these types of bike at all, ask me about a 87 GT Performer or a Haro Master and Ill go on all day. So as far as price complete or parts off it im not too sure, what I do know is he said it was an all Metal frame.. no Bondo? The bike looks awesome,could use some polishing and does have one ding on rear fender above where it says Lowrider And on the downtube alittle glitch in paint?. Tires are stiil in great condition and hold air. What do you guys think? The two little gold plaques were just stuck on lightly and come right off the frame. Im in San Antonio TX if interested in something contact me.. like I said not sure what to do with it. I have it posted local on CL for $250..


 it a nice bike. i was just in san antonio few weeks ago im 4 hrs away well good luck on sale


----------



## lesstime

little 12inch frame pending


lesstime said:


> need to sell coppie pic and pm me offers





lesstime said:


> forks are not for sale but everything else is


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

View attachment 350568


----------



## datinmans58

lesstime said:


> little 12inch frame pending


WHATS THE TICKET ON THAT BLUE FRAME ?


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee

I Have All This Shyt For Sale Make Offer All Of It Is In Good Codition


View attachment 350677
View attachment 350683
View attachment 350684
View attachment 350685
View attachment 350686
View attachment 350687
View attachment 350678
View attachment 350679
View attachment 350680
View attachment 350681


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee

And The List Goes On Make Offers
View attachment 350693
View attachment 350695
View attachment 350696
View attachment 350697
View attachment 350698


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee

And More
View attachment 350700


----------



## datinmans58

Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee said:


> I Have All This Shyt For Sale Make Offer All Of It Is In Good Codition
> 
> 
> View attachment 350677
> View attachment 350683
> View attachment 350684
> View attachment 350685
> View attachment 350686
> View attachment 350687
> View attachment 350678
> View attachment 350679
> View attachment 350680
> View attachment 350681


WHAT THE SPRINGERS FIT ? AND THE WHEELZ ?


----------



## JAMES843

Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee said:


> I Have All This Shyt For Sale Make Offer All Of It Is In Good Codition
> 
> 
> View attachment 350677
> View attachment 350683
> View attachment 350684
> View attachment 350685
> View attachment 350686
> View attachment 350687
> View attachment 350678
> View attachment 350679
> View attachment 350680
> View attachment 350681


what size is that wheel ans how many spokes and what size forks i need some 26"


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

evaded said:


> Hey guys... im not a Lowrider bike collector but I am a BMX bike builder and collector. I just joined this forum to get some info on a bike I picked up and am wanting to sell complete or maybe part it if enough people want parts off it. The builder of the bike was a local bike shop owner some time ago and built this bike I believe he said in 96. Im not familiar with these types of bike at all, ask me about a 87 GT Performer or a Haro Master and Ill go on all day. So as far as price complete or parts off it im not too sure, what I do know is he said it was an all Metal frame.. no Bondo? The bike looks awesome,could use some polishing and does have one ding on rear fender above where it says Lowrider And on the downtube alittle glitch in paint?. Tires are stiil in great condition and hold air. What do you guys think? The two little gold plaques were just stuck on lightly and come right off the frame. Im in San Antonio TX if interested in something contact me.. like I said not sure what to do with it. I have it posted local on CL for $250..



would u sell the sissy bar? and pedals???????????:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

for sale or trade lmk

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/311161-sale.html


----------



## Blue94cady

Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee said:


> I Have All This Shyt For Sale Make Offer All Of It Is In Good Coditio
> View attachment 350677
> View attachment 350683
> View attachment 350684
> View attachment 350685
> View attachment 350686
> View attachment 350687
> View attachment 350678
> View attachment 350679
> View attachment 350680
> View attachment 350681


Do u have 16" forks how much ship to 93635 cal


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone have any og Schwinn grips for sale? I need them in white.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

Coupe'n It said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/311161-sale.html


click on link


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee

View attachment 350911
View attachment 350912
View attachment 350913
View attachment 350914


IHave This 49cc Crouch Rocket...It Runs Good IM Asking $350 Obo Or Trade For Ps3,Plasma,Lowrider Bike


----------



## evaded

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> would u sell the sissy bar? and pedals???????????:biggrin:


If it doesnt sell complete soon Im gonna start parting. Ill keep you posted on the parts your interested in. Thanks


----------



## -GT- RAY

evaded said:


> Hey guys... im not a Lowrider bike collector but I am a BMX bike builder and collector. I just joined this forum to get some info on a bike I picked up and am wanting to sell complete or maybe part it if enough people want parts off it. The builder of the bike was a local bike shop owner some time ago and built this bike I believe he said in 96. Im not familiar with these types of bike at all, ask me about a 87 GT Performer or a Haro Master and Ill go on all day. So as far as price complete or parts off it im not too sure, what I do know is he said it was an all Metal frame.. no Bondo? The bike looks awesome,could use some polishing and does have one ding on rear fender above where it says Lowrider And on the downtube alittle glitch in paint?. Tires are stiil in great condition and hold air. What do you guys think? The two little gold plaques were just stuck on lightly and come right off the frame. Im in San Antonio TX if interested in something contact me.. like I said not sure what to do with it. I have it posted local on CL for $250..


 How much on the rims...?


----------



## DjChey

*looking for a 20" frame trade for bike*

View attachment 350999
View attachment 351000
View attachment 351001
View attachment 351002

looking for a 20" frame that has tank n half moon filled looking for a blue color if possible or just plain primer at least in good or clean condition not show quality cuz my son is going to end up banging it up so I will part out this pixie lowrider bike if u got something close to what I need n u need parts or anything hit me up 
Bike has rust will clean them up and send pictures before send it so U know what ur getting also the tires are 50% n fork are 20" lmk:thumbsup:


----------



## DjChey

any one got OG 16" pixie fenders front n back in good a great condition pm me asap


----------



## lesstime

looking for some triple mini twist handle bars in good shape need asap lmk thanks


----------



## WICKED74

Gott schwinn rimes 20 inch plated


----------



## WICKED74

I mean iam lookn 4


----------



## schwinn1966

$110 Shipped
Includes: Rims, Rim Strips, *BENT VALVE *Tubes, New Whitewall Tires


----------



## DjChey

schwinn1966 said:


> $110 Shipped
> Includes: Rims, Rim Strips, *BENT VALVE *Tubes, New Whitewall Tires


 now that a great deal  shouldn't of bought those Nike shoes :rofl:


----------



## JAMES843

looking for a chrome 26" trike kit that uese front and back wheel (non hollow hub)


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

lesstime said:


> looking for some triple mini twist handle bars in good shape need asap lmk thanks


 I got some. Pm me and ill get back to you when I'm at home.


----------



## datinmans58

sneekyg909 said:


> THIS BABY NOW SOLD TO ME ...AND WILL B OFF TO ITS NEW HOME SOON ..FOR A NEW PAINT MAKE OVER ....THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

150 shipped on both 


1979 schwinn pixie simple green flake blend.







































and da chainguard added some simple patterns in candy green. 






1980 20in schwinn jr frame no chainguard.


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> View attachment 350999
> View attachment 351000
> View attachment 351001
> View attachment 351002
> 
> looking for a 20" frame that has tank n half moon filled looking for a blue color if possible or just plain primer at least in good or clean condition not show quality cuz my son is going to end up banging it up so I will part out this pixie lowrider bike if u got something close to what I need n u need parts or anything hit me up
> Bike has rust will clean them up and send pictures before send it so U know what ur getting also the tires are 50% n fork are 20" lmk:thumbsup:


​GONE like the wind:rofl:


----------



## Kiloz

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I got some. Pm me and ill get back to you when I'm at home.


you would not happen to have 2 16" triple twist fork braces do you? :biggrin:


----------



## Kiloz

I have a back braces for a flat twisted fork and the steering tube, no spring bushing or crown. I also have a flat twisted down crown that came of the drop pin they made several years ago, if any one is interested I can post photos.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Kiloz said:


> you would not happen to have 2 16" triple twist fork braces do you? :biggrin:


:no:


----------



## [email protected]

Looking for stars forks and sissy bar chrome for a 20" girls bike I'm putting together


----------



## Rob_805

Looking for 20 in rims


----------



## Kiloz

View attachment 351891

depending on the offer I can maybe include the front fork brace as well. make a offer.


----------



## lesstime

blue schwinn sold, 12inch sold black frame pending ,mag wheels sold, rusty looking schwinn fram sold ,
really need some triple mini twisted handle bars that are in good shape open to other trades what you got???


lesstime said:


> need to sell coppie pic and pm me offers





lesstime said:


> forks are not for sale but everything else is


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> forks are not for sale but everything else is


found it!! ok add that frame also to da list


----------



## sneekyg909

Brand New with screws $30.00


----------



## rodzr

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 351891
> depending on the offer I can maybe include the front fork brace as well. make a offer.


 How much for just the crown


----------



## Kiloz

rodzr said:


> How much for just the crown


shoot me a offer!


----------



## datinmans58

sneekyg909 said:


> Brand New with screws $30.00


THIS IS NICE ..IS IT THE ONLY ONE U HAVE OR CAN U GET MORE..? AND IS THAT 30 SHIPPED LMK ...YOU KNOW MY CASH FLOW IS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

datinmans58 said:


> THIS IS NICE ..IS IT THE ONLY ONE U HAVE OR CAN U GET MORE..? AND IS THAT 30 SHIPPED LMK ...YOU KNOW MY CASH FLOW IS GOOD :thumbsup:


yeah its the only one i have,and 30 shipped


----------



## rodzr

Kiloz said:


> shoot me a offer!


idk like 20 shipped or u tell me


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

looking for a black or red 20" banana seat new or lightly used. and a reg. bent sissy bar 20".


----------



## rodzr

PASSIONATE63 said:


> looking for a black or red 20" banana seat new or lightly used. and a reg. bent sissy bar 20".










the seat is ripped a lil bit tho


----------



## datinmans58

sneekyg909 said:


> yeah its the only one i have,and 30 shipped


I MAY TAKE IT ...GET MY OTHER PACKAGE SHIPPED FIRST AND WE WILL TALK ..CAN U GET ANYMORE ? I NEED AT LEAST 5 TOTAL LMK


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

rodzr said:


> the seat is ripped a lil bit tho


how much shipped to 86409?


----------



## rodzr

PASSIONATE63 said:


> how much shipped to 86409?


 Just make an offer I suck at pricing


----------



## DjChey

Roflmfao ^^^^^^^ pinche rodzr hey u still have the forks?


----------



## TonyO

12" seat $30 shipped:



























12" seat $50 shipped will fit Lil Tiger:


----------



## rodzr

DjChey said:


> Roflmfao ^^^^^^^ pinche rodzr hey u still have the forks?


 Yeah I still got them im trying 2 get a 26"


----------



## TonyO

TonyO said:


> 12" seat $30 shipped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" seat $50 shipped will fit Lil Tiger:


White seat SOLD. still have the other one.


----------



## cone_weezy

i got a 20" turntable made over the weekend similar to this one deal fell threw $220 shipped taking first offer


----------



## growmaster4

cone_weezy said:


> i got a 20" turntable made over the weekend similar to this one deal fell threw $220 shipped taking first offer


Pm sent


----------



## datinmans58

JUS PICKED UP A FRAME FROM A FLEA MARKET ..IT DONT HAVE ANY MARKINGS ON IT ..IS THERE ANY WAY TO TELL WHAT YEAR OR MODEL IT IS ? OWNER HAD IT MARKED AS A 60S BIKE FRAME


----------



## juangotti

pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

datinmans58 said:


> JUS PICKED UP A FRAME FROM A FLEA MARKET ..IT DONT HAVE ANY MARKINGS ON IT ..IS THERE ANY WAY TO TELL WHAT YEAR OR MODEL IT IS ? OWNER HAD IT MARKED AS A 60S BIKE FRAME


 What color is it?


----------



## elspock84

75 SHIPPED! 

1979 schwinn pixie simple green flake blend.







































and da chainguard added some simple patterns in candy green.


----------



## datinmans58

juangotti said:


> pics?


WILL POST TOMMARROW MORNING ...I GOTA GET TO WORK IN A BIT..BUT WILL POST IN A.M


----------



## datinmans58

socios b.c. prez said:


> What color is it?


IT GREEN AND BLUE RIGHT NOW ..KINDA LOOKS LIKE THEY PAINTED IT WITH A PAINT BRUSH ..IMA TAKE IT TO WORK TODAY AND SAND DOWN SOME OF IT TODAY TO TRY AN FIND O.G COLOR..BUT I WILL POST PICS TOMMARROW MORNING


----------



## sneekyg909

$100.00 shipped


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

rodzr said:


> Just make an offer I suck at pricing


lol same. 30 shipped?


----------



## rodzr

PASSIONATE63 said:


> lol same. 30 shipped?


 Sounds good pm me


----------



## sneekyg909

sneekyg909 said:


> SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!


THANKS DATINMANS58 :thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979

got 12 lowrider bike mags for trade,looking for china parts:lucky seven sprocket,crank,bearing set,chain all chrome and in good condition hit me up


----------



## DjChey

hey homies looking for a yellow Schwinn badge for my son yellow lil tiger anyones got one pm PLEASE I really need it thanx everyone


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

buxking said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> You can be making money from home, why waste all your time here??
> http://luxbux.biz/index.php?r=onlinearner77


why waste our time here? maybe because this is a lowrider site not a spam site. go advertise your spam on face book and quit posting in here.


----------



## schwinn1966

DjChey said:


> hey homies looking for a yellow Schwinn badge for my son yellow lil tiger anyones got one pm PLEASE I really need it thanx everyone


go with a white and black one. it will look great!


----------



## datinmans58

sneekyg909 said:


> THANKS DATINMANS58 :thumbsup:


THANK YOU HOMIE GOOD DOING BUSINESS WITH YOU ...WHEN I REPAINT AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER I WILL POST PICS ..U MAD A FAT KID HAPPY :thumbsup:


----------



## DjChey

schwinn1966 said:


> go with a white and black one. it will look great!


 U got one for sale Anthony ???????


----------



## sneekyg909

DjChey said:


> U got one for sale Anthony ???????












$30.00 shipped


----------



## TonyO

12" seat $30 shipped:


----------



## DjChey

sneekyg909 said:


> $30.00 shipped


 Sneeks what if I pick it up at Pomona damn I want the 3wheeler but I'm short


----------



## schwinn1966

DjChey said:


> U got one for sale Anthony ???????


$15 Shipped  (no screws included)


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> got 12 lowrider bike mags for trade,looking for china parts:lucky seven sprocket,crank,bearing set,chain all chrome and in good condition hit me up


will also throw in a speedometer from a excersizer bike {schwinn}


----------



## sneekyg909

DjChey said:


> Sneeks what if I pick it up at Pomona damn I want the 3wheeler but I'm short


yeah you can pick it up here....but the red trike is gone ,but i still have the girl one


----------



## DjChey

View attachment 354235
View attachment 354236
OG forks for sale $100 20" hit me up:thumbsup:


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> View attachment 354235
> View attachment 354236
> OG forks for sale $100 20" hit me up:thumbsup:


DAMNNNNNN not even 5 minutes SOOOOOOOOLLLLLLDDDDDD


----------



## DjChey

*Schwinn sting ray frame n chainguard*

View attachment 354257
View attachment 354258
View attachment 354259
 1954 #M487595 asking $85 shipped 20" sting ray


----------



## Blue94cady

Were can i go so i can now what year is my schwinn


----------



## lesstime

Blue94cady said:


> Were can i go so i can now what year is my schwinn


*Interests*New numbering system: First letter is the month; first digit is the year. D836694 = April 1958 
1959 - A900000… 
1960 - A000000… 
1961 - A100000… 
1962 - A200000… 
1963 - A300000… 
1964 - A400000… 
New numbering system: First letter = month; second letter = year. I and O skipped to avoid confusion with one and zero. 1965 - AA00000… 
1966 -AB00000… 
1967 -AC00000… 
1968 - AD00000… 
1969 -AE00000… 
1970 - AF00000… 
1971 - AG00000… 
1972 - AH00000… 
1973 - AJ00000… 
1974 - AK00000… 
1975 - AL00000… 
1976 - AM00000… 
1977 - AN00000… 
1978 - AP00000… 
1979 - AQ00000… 
1980 - AR00000… 
1981 - AS00000… 
1982 - AT00000…

First Letter is the month.
A - January 
B - February 
C - March 
D - April
E - May
F - June
G -July
H - August
J - September 
K - October
L - November 
M - December


----------



## cone_weezy

got one turn table for sale paypal only


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

cone_weezy said:


> got one turn table for sale paypal only


 How much I want it....


----------



## acutabovetherest

not mine but looks like a good eBay find for someone looking for og forks... less than 2 days left.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1969-Schwin...285?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6674432d


----------



## Kiloz

acutabovetherest said:


> not mine but looks like a good eBay find for someone looking for og forks... less than 2 days left.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1969-Schwin...285?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6674432d




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Springer-Fo...aultDomain_0&hash=item43a951b40b#ht_558wt_905

what about this one^


----------



## Blue94cady

lesstime said:


> *Interests*New numbering system: First letter is the month; first digit is the year. D836694 = April 1958 1959 - A900000… 1960 - A000000… 1961 - A100000… 1962 - A200000… 1963 - A300000…1964 - A400000… New numbering system: First letter = month; second letter = year. I and O skipped to avoid confusion with one and zero. 1965 - AA00000… 1966 -AB00000… 1967 -AC00000… 1968 - AD00000… 1969 -AE00000… 1970 - AF00000… 1971 - AG00000… 1972 - AH00000… 1973 - AJ00000… 1974 - AK00000… 1975 - AL00000… 1976 - AM00000… 1977 - AN00000… 1978 - AP00000… 1979 - AQ00000… 1980 - AR00000… 1981 - AS00000… 1982 - AT00First Letter is the month.A - January B - February C - March D - AprilE - MayF - JuneG -JulyH - AugustJ - September K - OctoberL - November M - December


Thanks bro


----------



## inked1987

_*ANY ONE GOT ANY SQUARE TWISTED PARTS UP FOR GRABS*_


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> got 11 lowrider bike mags for trade,looking for china parts:lucky seven sprocket,crank,bearing set,chain all chrome and in good condition hit me up


ill also throw in a schwinn excersizer speedometer and schwinn head badge both in good condition


----------



## kajumbo

inked1987 said:


> _*ANY ONE GOT ANY SQUARE TWISTED PARTS UP FOR GRABS*_


 I got sum handle bars twisted grips crank and double fork braces


----------



## kajumbo

Est.1979 said:


> ill also throw in a schwinn excersizer speedometer and schwinn head badge both in good condition


 Do u got the spring 94 issue


----------



## Est.1979

I checked and I don't have it...don't know how to post picks from my phone or pm ur # and I could text u the photo


----------



## cone_weezy

cone_weezy said:


> I GOT ONE TURNTABLE LEFT AFTER THIS IM NOT ! GETTING ANY MORE MADE. SO GET IT WHILE U CAN ...pay pal ready new price 190 shipped anywhere


----------



## inked1987

any pics and how much


----------



## Blue94cady

lesstime said:


> *Interests*New numbering system: First letter is the month; first digit is the year. D836694 = April 1958 1959 - A900000… 1960 - A000000… 1961 - A100000… 1962 - A200000… 1963 - A3001964 - A400000… New numbering system: First letter = month; second letter = year. I and O skipped to avoid confusion with one and zero. 1965 - AA00000… 1966 -AB00000… 1967 -AC00000… 1968 - AD00000… 1969 -AE00000… 1970 - AF000001971 - AG00000… 1972 - AH00000… 1973 - AJ00000… 1974 - AK00000… 1975 - AL00000… 1976 - AM00000… 1977 - AN00000… 1978 - AP00000… 1979 - AQ00000… 1980 - AR00000… 1981 - AS00000… 1982 - AT00000First Letter is the month.A - January B - February C - March D - AprilE - MayF - JuneG -JulyH - AugustJ - September K - OctoberL - November M - December


So if i have one with dis # h263018 what year is it


----------



## lesstime

am thinking aug =h and 62 =2 but i might be wrong


----------



## lesstime

12inch sold and sent black frame pending blue schwinn sold 
16inch fender brace 65 plust shipping 
20inch fender braces 75 plus shipping
make offers on other frame need this stuff gone


lesstime said:


> need to sell coppie pic and pm me offers


----------



## inked1987

_*4 WAY LOWRIDER TWISTED STEM 
2 BEE LIGHT W/VISOR color red 
Square Twisted Sprocket 36T

ANY one got this plz hit me up!!!*_


----------



## sneekyg909

Blue94cady said:


> So if i have one with dis # h263018 what year is it


where is it stamped?


----------



## schwinn1966

inked1987 said:


> _*4 WAY LOWRIDER TWISTED STEM
> 2 BEE LIGHT W/VISOR color red
> Square Twisted Sprocket 36T
> 
> 
> ANY one got this plz hit me up!!!*_




*why don't u get them from that website u linked from??*


----------



## Kiloz

View attachment 355346

Im looking for one of these if anyone has one for sale.


----------



## Blue94cady

sneekyg909 said:


> where is it stamped?


Its on the back its a bich cruser its the one weth the smaler tank i think its from the 50's but dont now ill take a pic thanks for ur help


----------



## DjChey

Need a good or clean blue 20" banana seat no vinyl would like a old custom one in good or ridedable conditions hit me up


----------



## Fleetangel

DjChey said:


> Need a good or clean blue 20" banana seat no vinyl would like a old custom one in good or ridedable conditions hit me up


I HAVE A BEACH CRUISER SEAT WITH CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY N CHROME SPRINGS....ITS NEW BLUE SUEDE WITH PEANUTBUTTER LEATHER


----------



## silvercaprice

*steering wheel*

I kept this when I sold my car....thought someone might want it for a bike...
View attachment 356140


----------



## lesstime

hello everyone am going to place a order for parts on the 5th if you need something for vegas let me know asap so i can put it on the order so i can get it here and shipped to you in plentiy of time for vegas *dont wait til the last min* this will be the last order till after vegas get your shine on theres a link in my sig for all the parts i can get you


----------



## R0L0

12" Radio Flyer 85.00 shipped frame only


----------



## rodzr

E.C. ROLO said:


> 12" Radio Flyer 85.00 shipped frame only


 gl on the sale i want it but im out of money


----------



## R0L0

rodzr said:


> gl on the sale i want it but im out of money


thx bro.


----------



## elspock84

1981 schwinn lil chick 150 shipped


----------



## DjChey

elspock84 said:


> 1981 schwinn lil chick 150 shipped


:twak::machinegun::machinegun::guns::guns::nono:hno::buttkick::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: pinche spock


----------



## elspock84

DjChey said:


> :twak::machinegun::machinegun::guns::guns::nono:hno::buttkick::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: pinche spock


OH YEAH I FORGOT SOLD!!!! WAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DjChey

*any offers*

View attachment 356287
View attachment 356285
View attachment 356291
View attachment 356290
handle bars rims n fenders are 16" everything else is 20" n just the training wheels taking any offers just don't need them


----------



## DjChey

elspock84 said:


> OH YEAH I FORGOT SOLD!!!! WAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ​it is SOLD


----------



## rodzr

DjChey said:


> View attachment 356287
> View attachment 356285
> View attachment 356291
> View attachment 356290
> handle bars rims n fenders are 16" everything else is 20" n just the training wheels taking any offers just don't need them


how much for the fenders


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> got 11 lowrider bike mags for trade,looking for china parts:lucky seven sprocket,crank,bearing set,chain all chrome and in good condition hit me up


still looking for these parts will also throw in a schwinn exersizer speedometer and head badge...dont know how to post pics from my phone so pm # so i could text pics


----------



## rodzr

Est.1979 said:


> still looking for these parts will also throw in a schwinn exersizer speedometer and head badge...dont know how to post pics from my phone so pm # so i could text pics


 I have what u need but it needs to be cleaned


----------



## Est.1979

rodzr said:


> I have what u need but it needs to be cleaned


k...661-427-8630 text me sum pix


----------



## rodzr

Est.1979 said:


> k...661-427-8630 text me sum pix


----------



## Blue94cady

DjChey said:


> View attachment 356287
> View attachment 356285
> View attachment 356291
> View attachment 356290
> handle bars rims n fenders are 16" everything else is 20" n just the training wheels taking any offers just don't need them


How much for the 16 wheels and fenders


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone interested? This is my 1964 Schwinn stingray. All og. Just some parts are not the correct year. I will part out. Pm me if your interested.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I also have this. Og schwinn steering tube. Pm me if your interested.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pm s returned


----------



## JAMES843

26" fenders like new taking offers will trade


----------



## rodzr

JAMES843 said:


> 26" fenders like new taking offers will trade


what trades r u looking for


----------



## elspock84

posting this up for da homie lesstime. he wants 130 shipped on da bent forks wit bars and 75 for the other forks wit no bars. they are both schwinns forks including the steering tubes.


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro my comp acting up


elspock84 said:


> posting this up for da homie lesstime. he wants 130 shipped on da bent forks wit bars and 75 for the other forks wit no bars. they are both schwinns forks including the steering tubes.


----------



## JAMES843

rodzr said:


> what trades r u looking for


anything relly


----------



## R0L0

elspock84 said:


> posting this up for da homie lesstime. he wants 130 shipped on da bent forks wit bars and 75 for the other forks wit no bars. they are both schwinns forks including the steering tubes.


What size are they for?


----------



## kajumbo

1974 lil tiger frame $65 plus shipping or offers pay pal only so a bunch of other stuff a complete radio flyer primed handle bars grips seat tires are new never used and 20" square twisted parts are never used brand new also. Handle bars grips double twisted fork supports crank 4twist neck taking OFFERS LIKE I SAID THERE NEW SO PLEASE NO BULLSHIT OFFERS. Just selling to help fund my 12" project


----------



## kajumbo

Here is the pics of 20" parts


----------



## kajumbo

kajumbo said:


> 1974 lil tiger frame $65 plus shipping or offers pay pal only so a bunch of other stuff a complete radio flyer primed handle bars grips seat tires are new never used and 20" square twisted parts are never used brand new also. Handle bars grips double twisted fork supports crank 4twist neck taking OFFERS LIKE I SAID THERE NEW SO PLEASE NO BULLSHIT OFFERS. Just selling to help fund my 12" project


----------



## lesstime

one on top sold lower ones fit a 20inch wheel or 16inch wheeland will come with OG t bar/steer tube
View attachment 356671
here they are on the schwinn frame(SOLD FRAME)


elspock84 said:


> posting this up for da homie lesstime. he wants 130 shipped on da bent forks wit bars and 75 for the other forks wit no bars. they are both schwinns forks including the steering tubes.


----------



## acutabovetherest

kajumbo said:


> 1974 lil tiger frame $65 plus shipping or offers pay pal only so a bunch of other stuff a complete radio flyer primed handle bars grips seat tires are new never used and 20" square twisted parts are never used brand new also. Handle bars grips double twisted fork supports crank 4twist neck taking OFFERS LIKE I SAID THERE NEW SO PLEASE NO BULLSHIT OFFERS. Just selling to help fund my 12" project


pics of the radio flyer? price??


----------



## kajumbo

Here is the radio flyer only thing is frame is primed $100 plus shipping or best offer


----------



## kajumbo

Here is the radio flyer only thing is frame is primed $100 plus shipping or best offer


----------



## lesstime

E.C. ROLO said:


> What size are they for?


sorry bro didnt see this the top ones should be sold and they fit a 20 like they are or a 16 if the get bent 
the bottom will fit both 16 20


----------



## rodzr

JAMES843 said:


> anything relly


pm sent please get back at me if ur interested


----------



## cone_weezy

owner of resident evil **** of course is selling this display

200 its a 10x10 has 12 pieces borders are 4ft long 6"inches wide and tall.


----------



## ATX

how much is that display goin for?


----------



## ATX

nm i see it


----------



## cone_weezy

ATX said:


> how much is that display goin for?


 200 plus shipping, but if anyone from cali gets it they csn pick it up


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 a long t bar


----------



## kajumbo

JAMES843 said:


> i am looking 4 a long t bar


 I got 1 for ya 20shipped


----------



## kajumbo




----------



## JAMES843

kajumbo said:


>


how long is it ?


----------



## inked1987

can any one help me out with this why dose the drop crown bolt hit my front fender is there any way i can fix this?


----------



## DjChey

*16" parts*

View attachment 357081
View attachment 357080
View attachment 357079
View attachment 357078
View attachment 357082
View attachment 357083
View attachment 357084
View attachment 357085
here are the parts from my old 16" just finish cleaning them only front rim has rust back rims is good minor rust n back tire needs to be replace but both hold air hit me up if u need them :thumbsup:


----------



## DjChey

*sold*



DjChey said:


> View attachment 357081
> View attachment 357080
> View attachment 357079
> View attachment 357078
> View attachment 357082
> View attachment 357083
> View attachment 357084
> View attachment 357085
> here are the parts from my old 16" just finish cleaning them only front rim has rust back rims is good minor rust n back tire needs to be replace but both hold air hit me up if u need them :thumbsup:


 sissy bar n handle bars sold


----------



## regal_swaga

I kn


evaded said:


> Hey guys... im not a Lowrider bike collector but I am a BMX bike builder and collector. I just joined this forum to get some info on a bike I picked up and am wanting to sell complete or maybe part it if enough people want parts off it. The builder of the bike was a local bike shop owner some time ago and built this bike I believe he said in 96. Im not familiar with these types of bike at all, ask me about a 87 GT Performer or a Haro Master and Ill go on all day. So as far as price complete or parts off it im not too sure, what I do know is he said it was an all Metal frame.. no Bondo? The bike looks awesome,could use some polishing and does have one ding on rear fender above where it says Lowrider And on the downtube alittle glitch in paint?. Tires are stiil in great condition and hold air. What do you guys think? The two little gold plaques were just stuck on lightly and come right off the frame. Im in San Antonio TX if interested in something contact me.. like I said not sure what to do with it. I have it posted local on CL for $250..


i know its been a few weeks but is this bike still avaliable


----------



## kajumbo

JAMES843 said:


> how long is it ?


Not **** but 8.5 inches


----------



## regal_swaga

Also looking for 16 inch parts i saw.the post of parts but need maybe set a of fan wheels etc....


----------



## kajumbo

kajumbo said:


>


 Taking offers on all parts get at me.PAY PAL ONLY


----------



## Sr.Castro

LOOKING FOR SOME CUSTOM FINISHED PARTS CHROME OR GOLD INGRAVED IFPOSIBLE PM ME WHAT U GOT PAYPAL READY


----------



## Est.1979

Still have lowrider bike magazines for sale 661-427-8630 text 4 pics I think there 11 of them


----------



## rodzr

Est.1979 said:


> Still have lowrider bike magazines for sale 661-427-8630 text 4 pics I think there 11 of them


 A bro will u sell just the badge


----------



## DjChey

*lil tiger for sale*

View attachment 357341
View attachment 357342
$115 shipped it's 70% OG sissy bar was made by schwinn1966 n the seat I made it of a 20" seat hit me up on the PM


----------



## ATX

top flat twisted forkbars-SOLD!!!!
old school 16in lowrider tire- SOLD!!!!!!!
new skool 16in lowrider tire- SOLD!!!!!!!!!
brown custom seat- 20

if this interests you call/or text (512) 586-6007


----------



## regal_swaga

Looking for a air kit if anybody has one


----------



## Amahury760

Est.1979 said:


> Still have lowrider bike magazines for sale 661-427-8630 text 4 pics I think there 11 of them


 How much for , quest for the best trikes issue, with knight quest on the cover . Lmk cash ready


----------



## Est.1979

Amahury760 said:


> How much for , quest for the best trikes issue, with knight quest on the cover . Lmk cash ready


 Don't got that one but text me and ill send a pick of wut I got


----------



## elspock84

*SOLD!!!!!!!*
1979 schwinn pixie simple green flake blend.







































and da chainguard added some simple patterns in candy green.


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> View attachment 357341
> View attachment 357342
> $115 shipped it's 70% OG sissy bar was made by schwinn1966 n the seat I made it of a 20" seat hit me up on the PM


 Sold


----------



## DjChey

I need a pixie 16" handle bar with goose neck anyone pm me


----------



## ATX

lowrider butterfly pedals- 30 still in good condition
if this interests you call/or text (512)586-6007


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FORKS 40.00.... WILL FIT 16INCH OR 20 INCH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SOLDD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SOLD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SALE PENDING


----------



## inked1987

ill talk to u about these


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$20.00 FOR THE SISSY BARS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$15.00 FOR THE SEAT PAN.. NEED TO BE RECHROME OR PAINTED.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SALE PENDING


----------



## sneekyg909

sneekyg909 said:


> $100.00 shipped


----------



## sneekyg909

sneekyg909 said:


> $30.00 shipped


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> $10.00


 Pending


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 10.00 FOR BOTH LIGHTS


 Pending


----------



## Est.1979

mags for sale or trade


----------



## elspock84

1968 fairlady 140 shipped
obo


----------



## lesstime

Est.1979 said:


> mags for sale or trade


what you want to trade???


----------



## chicano208

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> $10.00


 Will you take $5


----------



## Kiloz

chicano208 said:


> Will you take $5


Haha I have one for sale and I sure as heck would not take $5
$10 they go for $20 at least brand new, and they are not as easy to come by now a days.


----------



## kajumbo

RADIO FLYER SALE PENDING TO DJ CHEY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$15.00 FOR THE SEAT PAN.. NEED TO BE RECHROME OR PAINTED.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$20.00 FOR THE SISSY BARS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SOLD.


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 1968 fairlady 140 shipped obo


 up for trades also


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 1968 fairlady 140 shipped obo


 Sale pending :wow:


----------



## lesstime

top ones sold still have bottom ones they will come with OG streer tube just not in pic sorry


elspock84 said:


> posting this up for da homie lesstime. he wants 130 shipped on da bent forks wit bars and 75 for the other forks wit no bars. they are both schwinns forks including the steering tubes.


----------



## brownie_602

i need a 20 inch back fender only chrome or gold dnt matter its guna be welded to my frame 

pm me if u have one for sale thx


----------



## Rob_805

JAMES843 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> how much for fenders???


----------



## Rob_805

what size??


----------



## angelm75

looking for some pedals for my daughters bike lmk


----------



## deville

*Are they rideable?*

I wonder if they are rideable if we put some support bars on it.



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> $40.00 FOR THE FORKS ONLY. WILL FIT A 16INCH OR 20 INCH. CHROME IS NICE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

deville said:


> I wonder if they are rideable if we put some support bars on it.


YEA THEY R RIDEABLE. I WEIGHT 220. AND I RIDE ON THEM ALOT..


----------



## ripsta85




----------



## R0L0

ripsta85 said:


>


Pm sent...


----------



## Kiloz

ripsta85 said:


>


Ohh how much? I want!


----------



## deville

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA THEY R RIDEABLE. I WEIGHT 220. AND I RIDE ON THEM ALOT..


K thanks.


----------



## JAMES843

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> $40.00 FOR THE FORKS ONLY. WILL FIT A 16INCH OR 20 INCH. CHROME IS NICE.



nice wish i had the exter $ i would get them


----------



## Sr.Castro

ripsta85 said:


>


i have a homie that wants them hit me up with a price shipped tx


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ripsta85 said:


>


Good luck on the sale bro, I know these will go quick


----------



## ripsta85

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Good luck on the sale bro, I know these will go quick


 Thanks they are now on hold for a deal


----------



## ripsta85

I'm looking for LRB with claim jumper and wrapped with envy anyone wants to let them go PM me


----------



## regal_swaga

looking for a chain guard perfer twisted..... for a 16''


----------



## Fleetangel

BRAND NEW UPHOLSTERY, ITS A SCHWINN SEAT..COME WITH CRHOME N PAINTED BASE..BLUE SUEDE/PEANUT BUTTER LEATHER(NOT VYNIL)
View attachment 359139

View attachment 359140


----------



## Fleetangel

View attachment 359142

FOR SALE JUST THE HANDLEBARS!...THE CHROME IS GREAT


----------



## Fleetangel

View attachment 359143

4 SALE


----------



## Fleetangel

View attachment 359144
View attachment 359145

4 SALE...HEARD ITS A SCHWINN TRIKE KIT...ITS ALMOST COMPLETE JUST NEEDS SOME BARS THAT GOES CONNECTED TO THE AXLE...PM ME SOME OFFERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 359143
> 
> 4 SALE


HOW MUCH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I GOT THESE PEGS THAT SKREW ON INSTEAD USING NUTS FOR 15 DOLLARS SHIP ANYWHERE..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SOLD


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SOLD.


----------



## rodzr

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT THESE PEGS THAT SKREW ON INSTEAD USING NUTS FOR 15 DOLLARS SHIP ANYWHERE..


for all 4


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

rodzr said:


> for all 4


YES SIR


----------



## PINK86REGAL

gold plated twisted sprocket (not china gold) 4sale or for trade for a chrome one....


----------



## kajumbo

kajumbo said:


> Here is the pics of 20" parts


 Fork supports grips lil tiger sold. Radio flyer pending still got neck and handle bars. Also got og schwinn 16" handle bars and sum other radio flyer parts like forks handle bars and seat


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 359287
View attachment 359288
View attachment 359289
View attachment 359291
View attachment 359292
View attachment 359293

for sale


----------



## JAMES843

ok i got the wheels on a trade but will not be needing them make a offer will trade 
thay are it in like new condition 26" 72 spoke


----------



## lilmikew86

JAMES843 said:


> ok i got the wheels on a trade but will not be needing them make a offer will trade
> thay are it in like new condition


What size r they ?


----------



## deville

*26"*

:thumbsup:


lilmikew86 said:


> What size r they ?


----------



## JAMES843

lilmikew86 said:


> What size r they ?


26" 72 spoke


----------



## datinmans58

JAMES843 said:


> ok i got the wheels on a trade but will not be needing them make a offer will trade
> thay are it in like new condition 26" 72 spoke


WHATS THE TICKET SHIPPED TO 50317 LMK


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/313369-show-bike-project.html


----------



## Kiloz

kajumbo said:


> Fork supports grips lil tiger sold. Radio flyer pending still got neck and handle bars. Also got og schwinn 16" handle bars and sum other radio flyer parts like forks handle bars and seat


WHats the neck going for?


----------



## WICKED74

*20 in duck tail fenders shoot me a resonable offer iam down to trade*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$20.00 FOR THE SISSY BARS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

]$15.00 FOR THE SEAT PAN.. NEED TO BE RECHROME OR PAINTED.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I GOT THESE PEGS THAT SKREW ON INSTEAD USING NUTS FOR 15 DOLLARS SHIP ANYWHERE..


----------



## Jrredjr

I might buy them. so just hang on to them for a little while


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got this Schwinn frame for sale. All the grinding has been done on it. I will put up some new pics up by this weekend. Pm me if your interested.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT THESE PEGS THAT SKREW ON INSTEAD USING NUTS FOR 15 DOLLARS SHIP ANYWHERE..


 Sale pending


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> ok i got the wheels on a trade but will not be needing them make a offer will trade
> thay are it in like new condition 26" 72 spoke




$125 shipped


----------



## lesstime

how much RAUL???


socios b.c. prez said:


> I got this Schwinn frame for sale. All the grinding has been done on it. I will put up some new pics up by this weekend. Pm me if your interested.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> how much RAUL???


 Call me after 4:30 my time.


----------



## WICKED74

lil goodtimes i got questions about pegs kall me


----------



## rodzr

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 359144
> View attachment 359145
> 
> 4 SALE...HEARD ITS A SCHWINN TRIKE KIT...ITS ALMOST COMPLETE JUST NEEDS SOME BARS THAT GOES CONNECTED TO THE AXLE...PM ME SOME OFFERS


how much


----------



## aztecsoulz

cone_weezy said:


> i have a brand new 20" custom seat made. never been on a bike selling it cause i have no use for it right now ,working on another project seat was made by hotstuff 125 shipped!


 Nice


----------



## Fleetangel

rodzr said:


> how much


THROW ME AN OFFER


----------



## rodzr

Fleetangel said:


> THROW ME AN OFFER


 Idk 15 nd I can pick it up


----------



## inked1987

View attachment 360262

_*for sale or im open to trades i also have 20" ducktail fenders with flat twisted fender braces up for grabs hit me up if ur intrested*_


----------



## lesstime

killer pricing need them gone 
16''
View attachment 360317

20''
View attachment 360318


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 360319
dont want to but have too the seat also has tab to mount the seat and handle bars for sale 
frame and sissy bar already sold


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 360320
5 speed shifter and wheels with cable and deralerfor sale frame and forks sold already


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 360321
razor scooter need battery or hook it up to a dewalt drill battery lol


----------



## Kiloz

Open to offers, fork and crown, no screws or spring as is.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

inked1987 said:


> View attachment 360262
> 
> _*for sale or im open to trades i also have 20" ducktail fenders with flat twisted fender braces up for grabs hit me up if ur intrested*_


how much??? for everything?


----------



## DjChey

X2 HOW MUCH^^^^^^


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## JAMES843

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT THESE PEGS THAT SKREW ON INSTEAD USING NUTS FOR 15 DOLLARS SHIP ANYWHERE..


you till have thes?


----------



## inked1987

inked1987 said:


> View attachment 360262
> _*for sale or im open to trades i also have 20" ducktail fenders with flat twisted fender braces up for grabs hit me up if ur intrested*_


Everything. Is gone fender. Are gone heading. To Laredo to a buddyDouble. Square twisted. Conti. Kit heading. To austin


----------



## JAMES843

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170694531198?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$30.00 FOR THE SISSY BARS SHIP ANY WHERE IN US.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$24.00 FOR THE SEAT PAN SHIP ANYWHERE IN US.. NEED TO BE RECHROME OR PAINTED.


----------



## Kiloz

View attachment 360782


New Twisted Fantasy wheels at Fantasy Toys in Cleveland, Ohio. 
$250 for the set.


----------



## slimer

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got this Schwinn frame for sale. All the grinding has been done on it. I will put up some new pics up by this weekend. Pm me if your interested.


 How much


----------



## deville

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 360782
> 
> 
> New Twisted Fantasy wheels at Fantasy Toys in Cleveland, Ohio.
> $250 for the set.


Decent price! Nice pattern too.


----------



## Kiloz

deville said:


> Decent price! Nice pattern too.


The style is Warren Wong Twisted Fantasy 144 wheels, but these are made by lil deville of Fantasy Toys Customs.


----------



## deville

Kiloz said:


> The style is Warner Wong Twisted Fantasy 144 wheels, but these are made by lil deville of Fantasy Toys Customs.


PM Sent.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

slimer said:


> How much


 Pm sent


----------



## BITCHimFROMakron

View attachment 360841
im looking for a set of these for 20inch chrome :x:


----------



## Kiloz

BITCHimFROMakron said:


> View attachment 360841
> im looking for a set of these for 20inch chrome :x:


Not going to happen in here, you going to have to get them made, call up Chris and see if he will remake them for you. lol


----------



## DjChey

*16" forks*

don't want to sell them but I need some cash
View attachment 360857
View attachment 360858
View attachment 360859
View attachment 360860
View attachment 360861
View attachment 360863
16" Lowrider brand $45 shipped lower 48 never been used or mounted if u need them hit me up:thumbsup:


----------



## slimer

BITCHimFROMakron said:


> View attachment 360841
> im looking for a set of these for 20inch chrome :x:


 Me to I'm looking for some


----------



## cone_weezy

BITCHimFROMakron said:


> View attachment 360841
> im looking for a set of these for 20inch chrome :x:


 better off hitting up manny bike shop in compton and make sure u got cash. ready


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANY TURN TABLES OR BIKE STANDS FOR SALE IN LOS ANGELES. I NEED ONE ASAP.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

I WAS JUST GANA PUT THAT LOL LIL GOODTIMES LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> I WAS JUST GANA PUT THAT LOL LIL GOODTIMES LOL


HAHAHA VEGAS IS ALMOST HERE DOING LAST MIN PLANS...:around:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

AND ME FOR THE LOWRIDER ONE IN WOODLAND LOL


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HAHAHA VEGAS IS ALMOST HERE DOING LAST MIN PLANS...:around:


same. got to have somthing diffrent added to the bike for this one.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> AND ME FOR THE LOWRIDER ONE IN WOODLAND LOL


DAMN THATS EVEN SOONER.. WELL HOPEFULLY U GET SOMETHING B4 THE SHOW.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

YEA HAD IT ALREADY WAS GANA PIK IT UP TOMAROW DAM GUY SOLD IT ALREDY!:banghead:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> same. got to have somthing diffrent added to the bike for this one.


THATS COOL.. SEE U THERE BRO..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS COOL.. SEE U THERE BRO..


will do.


----------



## inked1987

I have. A airtank 3000 psi. If anyone is intrested. If u need pics I can provide sum


----------



## slo

lesstime said:


> View attachment 360321
> razor scooter need battery or hook it up to a dewalt drill battery lol


that thing looks cool any more pics


----------



## ATX

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ANY TURN TABLES OR BIKE STANDS FOR SALE IN LOS ANGELES. I NEED ONE ASAP.


 i gotta bike stand pero i stay in austin,texas 25 shipped


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> i gotta bike stand pero i stay in austin,texas 25 shipped


Sell me the sprocket homie! :biggrin:


----------



## ATX

Kiloz said:


> Sell me the sprocket homie! :biggrin:


 lol :rofl: i keep da good shit 2myself most of yall may think its garbage pero shit! dat sprocket is rideable n you dont see too many of dem hoes around


----------



## DjChey

*OG forks 20"*

View attachment 361181
View attachment 361177
View attachment 361176
View attachment 361175
View attachment 361179
View attachment 361172
they came off a pea peaker the green sting ray 20" with S bolts on the side need some cash so $115 shipped to ur door u know what to du :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

$120 shipped


----------



## JAMES843

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170694531198?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## monte carlo rider

cone_weezy said:


> highest offer i got is 225 if anyone can beat it ,its yours serious buyer only


 Would u trade for a bike frame and some parts


----------



## DjChey

*front drum 16" rim*

View attachment 361227
got a 16" drum rim asking 60 or best offer will clean it up n post better pics if not sold but is good hit me up


----------



## elspock84

1968 fairlady 120 shipped obo


----------



## inked1987

Anyone got any. Double square twisted. Fender braces


----------



## 55800

View attachment 361255

i will sell the cylinders and include all the hoses and fittings to the highest bidder..if i dont sell this week theyh will be taken off the market


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/313369-show-bike-project.html


----------



## Elbubu801

Elbubu801 said:


> *any body interested 100 shipped*


[/QUOTE]
still for sale let me know


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> View attachment 361227
> got a 16" drum rim asking 60 or best offer will clean it up n post better pics if not sold but is good hit me up


 Sold


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> 1968 fairlady 120 shipped obo





:squint:














:finger:


----------



## Kiloz

orangecrush719 said:


> View attachment 361255
> 
> i will sell the cylinders and include all the hoses and fittings to the highest bidder..if i dont sell this week theyh will be taken off the market


The starting price is?


----------



## 55800

Kiloz said:


> The starting price is?


the highest offer i have is 250 for the cylinders


----------



## ATX

lowrider birdcage pedals- SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## Low-Life09

Hey whats good LIL? Have'nt been on in awhile anyway i need some show chrome plating done to my OG schwinn sissy bar and handlebars, can somebody shoot me some prices please, thanks alot.


----------



## Kiloz

Low-Life09 said:


> Hey whats good LIL? Have'nt been on in awhile anyway i need some show chrome plating done to my OG schwinn sissy bar and handlebars, can somebody shoot me some prices please, thanks alot.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/313237-cromes-shop.html


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> View attachment 361181
> View attachment 361177
> View attachment 361176
> View attachment 361175
> View attachment 361179
> View attachment 361172
> they came off a pea peaker the green sting ray 20" with S bolts on the side need some cash so $115 shipped to ur door u know what to du :thumbsup:


 Bump


----------



## ATX

double twisted seat- SOLD to da homie ink1987!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

gold plated twisted sprocket (not china gold) *4sale or for trade for a chrome one....
*


----------



## elspock84

1968 fairlady 120 shipped obo OPEN TO TRADES ALSO








































[/QUOTE]


----------



## ATX

adjustable crown-SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

$45 Shipped NEW


----------



## ATX

schwinn1966 said:


> $45 Shipped NEW


 nobady wants to buy your fake shit! besides you messed up my turntable n dat aint real


----------



## elspock84

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## datinmans58

WHO DOES CUSTOM ENGRAVING ?? GET AT ME AND LMK THANKS


----------



## ATX

elspock84 said:


> :drama::drama::drama:


:rofl: nahh not me everybady out der pero i still do wat i gotta do:machinegun:


----------



## ATX

2double twisted lowrider mirrors wit engravings on em 30shipped if this interests you call (512)586-6007 or send pm


----------



## lesstime

just asking how is that double twist??


ATX said:


> 2double twisted lowrider mirrors wit engravings on em 30shipped if this interests you call (512)586-6007 or send pm


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> just asking how is that double twist??


 It's simple. Two mirrors, double twist. Duh!!!


----------



## lesstime

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's simple. Two mirrors, double twist. Duh!!!


no!,its two mirrors with twisted brackets


and go work on your bike raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> no!,its two mirrors with twisted bracketsand go work on your bike raul


 If they would let me work on it here I would. I was just sitting here working on a schedule for it.


----------



## JAMES843

[h=1]26" 72 spoke CHROME WHEELS,TIRES AND FENDERS[/h]
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170694531198?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 362421
12inch seat and custom handle bars for 12inch bike 
View attachment 362420
20inch braces
16inch braces
View attachment 362419

OG forks for sale 
everything else sold
View attachment 362418


----------



## Jrredjr

looking for a 7/8s gooseneck to fit 13/16s handlebars


----------



## JAMES843

i have a frend that is making custom show dords and plaques with your pic of your bike or ride on it here is a link to his face book page 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tommys-Marbled-Plaques/155863397834401?sk=wall


----------



## schwinn1966

ATX said:


> nobady wants to buy your fake shit! besides you messed up my turntable n dat aint real


OUCH! LOL Don't like it don't Look! :loco:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

MAKE OFFERS ON MY BIKE


----------



## ATX

the person who did em showed me that picture of his work before i got em done


----------



## ATX

schwinn1966 said:


> OUCH! LOL Don't like it don't Look! :loco:


 LOL:rofl: quit tryin to get me kicked out of lil your words dont faze me try harder your notta real buisiness man or else you woulda made da problem right wen ya f***ked up my turntable pero luckily i found a new one brand new that works n from some1 i can trust (cone weezy):thumbsup:.... and it aint you dumbass:twak: bad karma 4you


----------



## Kiloz

:drama:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

lesstime said:


> View attachment 362421
> 12inch seat and custom handle bars for 12inch bike
> View attachment 362420
> 20inch braces16inch braces
> View attachment 362419
> OG forks for sale everything else sold
> View attachment 362418


 You selling the bike as a whole or would you sell just the frame ?


----------



## lesstime

Lil_Rob00 said:


> You selling the bike as a whole or would you sell just the frame ?


on the 20 inch all i have is the OG forks


----------



## lesstime

updatein green


lesstime said:


> View attachment 362421
> 12inch seat payment pending and custom handle bars for 12inch bike
> View attachment 362420
> 20inch braces
> 16inch braces
> View attachment 362419
> 
> OG forks for sale
> everything else sold
> View attachment 362418


----------



## schwinn1966

ATX said:


> LOL:rofl: quit tryin to get me kicked out of lil your words dont faze me try harder your notta real buisiness man or else you woulda made da problem right wen ya f***ked up my turntable pero luckily i found a new one brand new that works n from some1 i can trust (cone weezy):thumbsup:.... and it aint you dumbass:twak: bad karma 4you


dumbass??? look who's talking. all i did for u was raise the bar for your turntable. i only charged u for parts and shipping??? motors sometimes go bad that's not my problem. u sent me all those stupid text mssgs like a fucking stalker. if u wanna discuss this more pm me.


----------



## schwinn1966

$35 Shipped


----------



## rodzr

For sale or trade for 26" parts 
its a december 77


----------



## socios b.c. prez

rodzr said:


> For sale or trade for 26" parts its a december 77


I'm interested. What kinda parts you looking for?


----------



## rodzr

Rims nd seat post or what u got


----------



## socios b.c. prez

rodzr said:


> Rims nd seat post or what u got


I don't have 26" rims but I have the schwinn seatpost, seatpost clamp, gooseneck, hard ware for the crank. I have to look and see what else I have. You need parts for a 26" right?


----------



## rodzr

socios b.c. prez said:


> I don't have 26" rims but I have the schwinn seatpost, seatpost clamp, gooseneck, hard ware for the crank. I have to look and see what else I have. You need parts for a 26" right?


 Yeah bro just let me know whAt u have nd see what we can trade for


----------



## socios b.c. prez

rodzr said:


> Yeah bro just let me know whAt u have nd see what we can trade for


Cool. I will pm you tonight with some pics of what I got.


----------



## rodzr

Ok thanx bro


----------



## dodgers_fan

schwinn1966 said:


> $35 Shipped


 U still have these??


----------



## schwinn1966

dodgers_fan said:


> U still have these??


 yes!


----------



## elspock84

1970 16" schwinn midget. i had da frame media blasted. 100 shipped or 160 flaked out in whatever color i have yaw want. sorry have no chainguard for it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

elspock84 said:


> 1970 16" schwinn midget. i had da frame media blasted. 100 shipped or 160 flaked out in whatever color i have yaw want. sorry have no chainguard for it.


 I know your going to get some offers for this but let me know if your interested in a trade.


----------



## R0L0

elspock84 said:


> 1970 16" schwinn midget. i had da frame media blasted. 100 shipped or 160 flaked out in whatever color i have yaw want. sorry have no chainguard for it.


pm me paypal info homie i will take it as is...


----------



## elspock84

sale pending on 16in


----------



## ATX

crome seatpan -SOLD!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

ATX said:


> crome seatpan -35 shipped crome is still good if this interests you call/or text (512)586-6007 or send pm


pm sent


----------



## -GT- RAY

PINK86REGAL said:


> gold plated twisted sprocket (not china gold) *4sale or for trade for a chrome one....
> *


pm sent


----------



## WICKED74

trike end all ther $65 obo u pay shipping


----------



## WICKED74

needs little work but clean


----------



## ATX

2double twisted mirrors wit engravings- SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> adjustable crown- 80 shipped anyone whos interested call/or text (512)586-6007


 sale pending to a homie in Maryland....


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> sale pending to a homie in Maryland....


 If I didn't have one is be all over it, I've broke 3 of them. Good luck on the sale


----------



## ATX

stop hatin!  this is my hustle ANYWAYS! the person already sent his money order for 80 i jus havent got it yet. n if not den i kno some1 wholl buy it for 40 either way its gonn sell so y you trippin? i aint trippin uffin: im makin dough on lil


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> stop hatin!  this is my hustle ANYWAYS! the person already sent his money order for 80 i jus havent got it yet. n if not den i kno some1 wholl buy it for 40 either way its gonn sell so y you trippin? i aint trippin uffin: im makin dough on lil


 Hating me? Never Homie, I beat on mine which is they they broke, I've had the one I have now for 5 years ( longest one I've had with out snapping the pin.) $80 is a good price seeing say they don't make then and they are hard to come by. Now sell me your sprocket!


----------



## elspock84

still for sale have yet to recieve any money. 

1970 16" schwinn midget. i had da frame media blasted. 100 shipped or 160 flaked out in whatever color i have yaw want. sorry have no chainguard for it. 
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## rodzr

rodzr said:


> For sale or trade for 26" parts its a december 77


 Still have it


----------



## furby714

if amyone has a 1981 schwin pixie or stingray let mi no how much aint duznt matter


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> still for sale have yet to recieve any money. 1970 16" schwinn midget. i had da frame media blasted. 100 shipped or 160 flaked out in whatever color i have yaw want. sorry have no chainguard for it.


 SOLD!


----------



## elspock84

furby714 said:


> if amyone has a 1981 schwin pixie or stingray let mi no how much aint duznt matter


 Has to be 81?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

furby714 said:


> if amyone has a 1981 schwin pixie or stingray let mi no how much aint duznt matter


 I got a 1980 pixie.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

PINK86REGAL said:


> gold plated twisted sprocket (not china gold) *4sale or for trade for a chrome one....
> *


anyone wanna trade for a chrome twisted sprocket for this gold plated one?


----------



## furby714

yea tryna get it the same year as my regal bro


elspock84 said:


> Has to be 81?


----------



## elspock84

1977 schwinn stingray deluxe. wit chainguard painted in a silver flake blend. 160 firm shipped.


----------



## furby714

clean !, g/l on sale


elspock84 said:


> 1977 schwinn stingray deluxe. wit chainguard painted in a silver flake blend. 160 firm shipped.


----------



## acutabovetherest

anyone have a set of O.G. 16" fenders w/ braces for sale ???


----------



## ATX

2custom wheel covers- SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

*BOTH FRAMES 240 SHIPPED *



elspock84 said:


> 1968 fairlady 120 shipped obo





elspock84 said:


> 1977 schwinn stingray deluxe. wit chainguard painted in a silver flake blend. 160 firm shipped.


----------



## sneekyg909

New Badge with screws $30.00 shipped...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*PENDING!!*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

ALSO, IS THERE ANY NEW OR LIGHTLY USED RED SEATS FOR SALE FOR 20"?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone got a twisted sprocket forsale?


----------



## DjChey

*2 bike for sale*

View attachment 364561
View attachment 364563
16" blue LOWRIDER brand bike $100 shipped 20" bike $145 shipped to lower 48 pm if u want them pm me if u in LA pm ur offers :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843

ATX said:


> 2custom wheel covers- SOLD!!!!!!!


thanks


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> $120 shipped


$100


----------



## 55800

lookin 4 a 12" frame for my oldest son lmk


----------



## 65ragrider

Trade bike frame new paint with patterns for a pair of cylinders pm if interested have some 20' parts to through in there to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any body selling hoses like this for my cyclinders


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 1977 schwinn stingray deluxe. wit chainguard painted in a silver flake blend. 160 firm shipped.


 SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

GOT A HOMIE LOOKING FOR WHEELS,HANDLE BARS AND A GOOSE NECK. LMK


----------



## WICKED74

here is a nice trike end crom but needs work $ 65


----------



## inked1987

Bird cage. Seat post need one asap. Can some one help.me out


----------



## 55800

for sale or trade everythin in thepic except the wheels
View attachment 365144


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

orangecrush719 said:


> for sale or trade everythin in thepic except the wheels
> View attachment 365144


how much fixn to have a lil girl


----------



## ATX

flat twisted pedals still in good condition- 25 shipped if this interests you call/or text (512)586-6007 or send pm


----------



## dave_st23

I'll be selling these fenders at the rezmade show in lemoore and woodland for $60 if Anyones interested


----------



## rodzr

100 shipped


----------



## 55800

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> how much fixn to have a lil girl


make me an offer plus shipping..


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking 4 a black seat i have a red seat to trade or shoot me a price


----------



## rbrmil69

i am looking for a front wheel and tire for a 1967 lil tiger, also any good to excellent chromed parts.any help would be great milt


----------



## rbrmil69

schwinn1966, i have sent another reply but not sure it went to you. new on this site. i have recently bought a 1967 schwinn stingray lil tiger. there are some parts on it that are not right. would you have or know someone that does have a front wheel rim with tire or without. and any good to excellent chromed parts, specifically fenders, handle bars, pedal crank, or sprocket. i am trying to resore this for my grandson. thanks, milt any help will be welcomed and appreciated


----------



## rbrmil69

*12" schwinn*

orangecrush, do you still have 12" bike? any pics or info? milt


----------



## rbrmil69

texas made, do you still have this frame? milt


----------



## DjChey

*16" hub*

still go it finish cleaning it up so lmk
View attachment 365457
View attachment 365458
View attachment 365459
View attachment 365460
before all rusted still $60 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

rbrmil69 said:


> schwinn1966, i have sent another reply but not sure it went to you. new on this site. i have recently bought a 1967 schwinn stingray lil tiger. there are some parts on it that are not right. would you have or know someone that does have a front wheel rim with tire or without. and any good to excellent chromed parts, specifically fenders, handle bars, pedal crank, or sprocket. i am trying to resore this for my grandson. thanks, milt any help will be welcomed and appreciated


nothing came thru. email me at [email protected]


----------



## 55800

rbrmil69 said:


> orangecrush, do you still have 12" bike? any pics or info? milt


which 12" u talkin bout bro?


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> still go it finish cleaning it up so lmk
> View attachment 365457
> View attachment 365458
> View attachment 365459
> View attachment 365460
> before all rusted still $60 shipped


 Sale pending


----------



## DVNRDGRS

i got one


----------



## DjChey

^^^^??? one what homie


----------



## Kiloz

DjChey said:


> ^^^^??? one what homie


A BIKE


----------



## madrigalkustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Any body selling hoses like this for my cyclinders


 We make those at my work, just let me know the length and I can find out what it would cost.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$30.00 ship for the twisted seat.. i dont have a paypal..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

madrigalkustoms said:


> We make those at my work, just let me know the length and I can find out what it would cost.


thanks for the help brother. i order the lines on ebay already..


----------



## regal_swaga

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> $30.00 ship for the twisted seat.. i dont have a paypal..


want that seat how do i send money


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

regal_swaga said:


> want that seat how do i send money


PM SENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sold


----------



## BITCHimFROMakron

i need blue baby bee lights :x:


----------



## ATX

brown custom seat- 30 shipped never used not even once if this interest you call/or text (512)767-5655 or send pm


----------



## 55800

anyone have a taylor tot stroller????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> $30.00 ship for the twisted seat.. i dont have a paypal..


sold...


----------



## globalwarming

View attachment 365972
View attachment 365973
View attachment 365974
View attachment 365977
*what up fellas, was wondering what this 5 speed schwin is worth *


----------



## DjChey

^^^^^^^Damn that's one clean back seat for sale????? Just the back part


----------



## rodzr

DjChey said:


> ^^^^^^^Damn that's one clean back seat for sale????? Just the back part


 100x


----------



## globalwarming

rodzr said:


> 100x


 whats it worth


----------



## globalwarming

View attachment 366054
View attachment 366055
* has a push button bell, whats it worth homies *


----------



## DjChey

Hit up Spock schwinn1966 or lesstime they will let u know


----------



## lesstime

globalwarming said:


> View attachment 365972
> View attachment 365973
> View attachment 365974
> View attachment 365977
> *what up fellas, was wondering what this 5 speed schwin is worth *





DjChey said:


> ^^^^^^^Damn that's one clean back seat for sale????? Just the back part





rodzr said:


> 100x


i got one of the baby seat it needs a new arm rest can be made out of round tubing id like 40 plus shipping it still has the foam padding

as for what that bike is worth idk as low as free as high as 300????


----------



## lesstime

damn surver


----------



## rodzr

rodzr said:


> 100 shipped


 anybody I need the money or make an offer


----------



## elspock84

globalwarming said:


> View attachment 365972
> View attachment 365973
> View attachment 365974
> View attachment 365977
> *what up fellas, was wondering what this 5 speed schwin is worth *


 Da bike itself wit out da baby seat I would say is worth about 60 to anyone around here. since it's not a cruiser. But in da big cities like in Chicago that's 130 bucks wit out da baby seat. I got one for 10 bucks in a garage sale once in really bad condition and flipped to an older white boy for 60 bucks. Shit he thought he had won da lottery!


----------



## DjChey

Off topic congratulating El Spock on his new lil girl congrats Spock


----------



## ridinlow63

:dunno: Looking to buy a sissy bar and daytons for my 20" stingray. pm me with pics and prices. thank you.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

still looking for a red 20" seat


----------



## lesstime

hit up james843


----------



## JAMES843

PASSIONATE63 said:


> still looking for a red 20" seat


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

JAMES843 said:


>


how much shipped to 86409?


----------



## DjChey

Need a OG lil chick 20" banana seat no show seat it's going to re-opholster help me out homies pm price n if u can pics I'm in LA 90019


----------



## DjChey

Also need seat clamp,post, n post clamp thanx


----------



## ATX

anyone kno where i can find an old school lowrider tire? i only need 1 20in tire 
lookin for one in good condition no cracks or run down thread if anybady has one pm me ill buy it
heres how dey look if anyone gots an extra tire to sell


----------



## elspock84

DjChey said:


> Off topic congratulating El Spock on his new lil girl congrats Spock


 Gracias carnal!!


----------



## elspock84

DjChey said:


> Need a OG lil chick 20" banana seat no show seat it's going to re-opholster help me out homies pm price n if u can pics I'm in LA 90019


 Y didnt u say something. I should have what u need ill text u tomorrow


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Have pedals ready to ship as soon as mon... Weekend only sale.. 140 chrome and engraved, 110 chromed... paypal ready.. roughly about 5 dollars to ship... hit me up


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

60 sprocket already chromed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

i want 40 ship for the both together


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

i want 40 SHIP FOR BOTH PARTS TOGETHER...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR 2OINCH BIKE.. ITS SHOW CHROME.. I WANT 15 SHIP FOR IT..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> FOR 2OINCH BIKE.. ITS SHOW CHROME.. I WANT 15 SHIP FOR IT..


SOLD


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TRIKE KIT FOR SALE $250
View attachment 367329
View attachment 367330


LET ME KNOW I CAN SHIP```THANKS!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

View attachment 367332
View attachment 367331


ALSO GOT THIS CONT KIT COVER.......BLUE SUEDE WITH BUTTON STICHES..(BISCUITS) AND MIRRORS ALL AROUND THE TIRE AREA

ASKING 110 AND 150 WITH THE RIM

THANKS LET ME KNOW


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 1968 fairlady 120 shipped obo


 SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

i want 40 ship for the both together


----------



## bullet one

Posting for one of a kind 20 inch frame ready for paint $150


----------



## bullet one

For info hit up one of a kind


----------



## Est.1979

bullet one said:


> For info hit up one of a kind


 That's a nice frame


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TRIKE KIT FOR SALE $250
View attachment 367329
View attachment 367330


LET ME KNOW I CAN SHIP```THANKS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

]
View attachment 367332
View attachment 367331


ALSO GOT THIS CONT KIT COVER.......BLUE SUEDE WITH BUTTON STICHES..(BISCUITS) AND MIRRORS ALL AROUND THE TIRE AREA

ASKING 110 AND 150 WITH THE RIM

THANKS LET ME KNOW


----------



## oneofakind

Est.1979 said:


> That's a nice frame


 Thanks Eric did you get the pixie..and I really dont want to get rid if this frame but haveto many projects going...!


----------



## oneofakind

bullet one said:


> For info hit up one of a kind


 TTT


----------



## elspock84

bullet one said:


> Posting for one of a kind 20 inch frame ready for paint $150


 Hmmmm is that shipped? Any trades?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

*lil tiger parts*

I got a set of lil tiger rims, fork, handlebars and sissy bar pm me offers. I don't know how to post pics so if u need pics text me at 6022004345


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I got a set of lil tiger rims, fork, handlebars and sissy bar pm me offers. I don't know how to post pics so if u need pics text me at 6022004345


look into it idiota! :twak:
http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt for all these parts for all those lowrider bikes


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

JUSTDEEZ said:


> For being a **** lunch pusher


Leave my honey bunny out of this. :squint:
hes just a somaon piece of crap thats all. :dunno:


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> Hmmmm is that shipped? Any trades?


 Yes that is $150 shipped sorry no trades...


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Yes that is $150 shipped sorry no trades...


hmmmmmmmmmmm let me sell some shit real quick see what i can do for u 
:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm let me sell some shit real quick see what i can do for u :thumbsup:


 Cool let me know...might be gone soon..!


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


> Cool let me know...might be gone soon..!


sup John I got a new phone and lost all my contacts can you pm me your number bro..


----------



## aztecsoulz

:drama:


----------



## WICKED74

help me out i need a bottom bracket and head piece in show crome , crome chain, crome head band,back fender straps


----------



## elspock84

schwinn jr frame custom orange blend. 140 shipped


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I got a set of lil tiger rims, fork, handlebars and sissy bar pm me offers. I don't know how to post pics so if u need pics text me at 6022004345


como estas pendejo!


----------



## aztecsoulz

elspock84 said:


> como estas pendejo!


 Jajaja


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

elspock84 said:


> como estas pendejo!


 Callese pinche chilango indio patas rajadas


----------



## lesstime

hope it goes to a good home its a very nice color


elspock84 said:


> schwinn jr frame custom orange blend. 140 shipped


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$35.00 SHIP CONTINTEL KIT AND RIMS TOGETHER.


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Callese pinche chilango indio patas rajadas


la turka por que la mia es polaka


----------



## bullet one

$135 20 inch frame ready for paint hit up one of a kind for info


----------



## bullet one




----------



## DjChey

*sissy bar banana seat frame forks 20"*

View attachment 369147
View attachment 369148
View attachment 369149
View attachment 369150
View attachment 369152
Jackie Chan parts for 20" bent forks have a rust mark taking offers pm if ur need them :thumbsup:


----------



## Elbubu801

Elbubu801 said:


> *any body interested 90 shipped*


[/QUOTE]anybody interested 90 shipped


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Cool let me know...might be gone soon..!


 SOLD !!!! can't wait to flake day bitch out :wow: :fool2:


----------



## elspock84

bullet one said:


> $135 20 inch frame ready for paint hit up one of a kind for info


 Got a lotta ideas for this bitch! :wow:


----------



## rodzr

anybody 60 plus shipping


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

elspock84 said:


> Got a lotta ideas for this bitch! :wow:


 Then hurry up and buy it estupido


----------



## oneofakind

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Then hurry up and buy it estupido


 He already did .....!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

oneofakind said:


> He already did .....!


 Dam his lady gonna be mad he bought a frame instead of diapers! And he beat me to it lol. Nice frame btw.


----------



## oneofakind

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Dam his lady gonna be mad he bought a frame instead of diapers! And he beat me to it lol. Nice frame btw.


 Hahaha...thanks im gunna be posting a full custom frame pretty soon....maybe....!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

oneofakind said:


> Hahaha...thanks im gunna be posting a full custom frame pretty soon....maybe....!


 Oh snap better start saving my pennies lol....if it has a diamond tank I might be intrested


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


> Hahaha...thanks im gunna be posting a full custom frame pretty soon....maybe....!


pics....


----------



## elspock84

selling these 2 16" frames as a pair or seperate. 1 is a 1971 schwinn midget media blasted ready for paint or welding. the other one is a 1981 pixie that has had the top bars removed and twisted bars welded in. still need to be finised. ill take 220 for both shipped. or 130 for da midget and 100 for da pixie. prices are firm im in no rush to sell these. just putting them out there.


----------



## rodzr

rodzr said:


> anybody 60 plus shipping


 Will also trade for 26" parts


----------



## schwinn1966

$35 Shipped


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

any 20 og trike kit?


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

View attachment 369746
View attachment 369749
View attachment 369751
(no brace) CLEAN PARTS 2 TRADE WAT U GOT?


----------



## rodzr

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> View attachment 369746
> View attachment 369749
> View attachment 369751
> (no brace) CLEAN PARTS 2 TRADE WAT U GOT?


 What size is that fork


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

rodzr said:


> What size is that fork


20inch


----------



## rodzr

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> 20inch


 U got any 26" parts for trade


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

rodzr said:


> U got any 26" parts for trade


na all 20


----------



## rodzr

Oh alright thanx for ur time


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

rodzr said:


> Oh alright thanx for ur time


FOSHO NO PROBLEM


----------



## rodzr

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> FOSHO NO PROBLEM


 Or will u trade anything for the blue frame I have


----------



## Est.1979

off a 73 lil chik rough condition with lots of pitting and rust but restorable hit me up trade for china parts or 40bucks o.b.o.


----------



## Est.1979

off a 73 lil chik rough with rust and pitting i tried putting new spokes and nipples in but was found out real quick idk how to lace wheels so there wobbly but restorable 40bucks o.b.o. or trade for china parts


----------



## Est.1979




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Est.1979 said:


> off a 73 lil chik rough condition with lots of pitting and rust but restorable hit me up trade for china parts or 40bucks o.b.o.


 Are those schwinn fenders? What china parts u lookin for?


----------



## Est.1979

Looking 20 & 16 inch fat white wall tires, chrome Seat pan 16" twisted fender braces(2)
Flat twisted ascesories


----------



## elspock84

selling these 2 16" frames as a pair or seperate. 1 is a 1971 schwinn midget media blasted ready for paint or welding. the other one is a 1981 pixie that has had the top bars removed and twisted bars welded in. still need to be finised. ill take 220 for both shipped. or 130 for da midget and 100 for da pixie. prices are firm im in no rush to sell these. just putting them out there.


----------



## elspock84

schwinn jr frame custom orange blend. 140 shipped


----------



## furby714

bro what duz da 81need to b redy for paint


elspock84 said:


> selling these 2 16" frames as a pair or seperate. 1 is a 1971 schwinn midget media blasted ready for paint or welding. the other one is a 1981 pixie that has had the top bars removed and twisted bars welded in. still need to be finised. ill take 220 for both shipped. or 130 for da midget and 100 for da pixie. prices are firm im in no rush to sell these. just putting them out there.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> FOR 2OINCH BIKE.. ITS SHOW CHROME.. I WANT 15 SHIP FOR IT..


the guy bought this part can u pm me. all pms got erase.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pm sent


----------



## DjChey

^^pm sent bahahahaha


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

anyone got some chrome flat twisted pedals they selling? need some before vegas...


----------



## Kiloz

72 spokes for sale. $200 shipped.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

gata go 2 make room for next project pick up only BEST OFFER!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

WERE ARE THE PLACES TO BUY PARTS IN THE LA OC AREA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> WERE ARE THE PLACES TO BUY PARTS IN THE LA OC AREA


1.SANTA FE SPRING SWAT MEET. ITS OFF THE 5 FWY
2.DENTIST SCHWINN SHOP ON WHITTIER BLVD


----------



## AGUILAR3

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 2.*DENTIST* SCHWINN SHOP ON WHITTIER BLVD




:rofl:.......... :twak: its Dennison Cyclery


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

AGUILAR3 said:


> :rofl:.......... :twak: its Dennison Cyclery


:banghead: OPPPS


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 1.SANTA FE SPRING SWAT MEET. ITS OFF THE 5 FWY
> 2.DENTIST SCHWINN SHOP ON WHITTIER BLVD


ANAHEIM SWAPMEET - ANAHEIM BLVD.


----------



## chicano208

Wats the least you take for it bro


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

chicano208 said:


> Wats the least you take for it bro


me?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 1.SANTA FE SPRING SWAT MEET. ITS OFF THE 5 FWY
> 2.DENTIST SCHWINN SHOP ON WHITTIER BLVD





AGUILAR3 said:


> :rofl:.......... :twak: its Dennison Cyclery


lol if that shop had that name, children would be afraid to go in. :rofl:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BACK UP FOR SALE AGAIN.. MAKE ME AN OFFER INCLUDDING SHIPPING WITH IT


----------



## slimer

O u can drive to Compton manny's bike shop on rossecrans


----------



## rodzr

parting out pm me price plus shipping


----------



## elspock84

selling these 2 16" frames as a pair or seperate. 1 is a 1971 schwinn midget media blasted ready for paint or welding. the other one is a 1981 pixie that has had the top bars removed and twisted bars welded in. still need to be finised. ill take 220 for both shipped. or 130 for da midget and 100 for da pixie. prices are firm im in no rush to sell these. just putting them out there.


----------



## JAMES843

elspock84 said:


> selling these 2 16" frames as a pair or seperate. 1 is a 1971 schwinn midget media blasted ready for paint or welding. the other one is a 1981 pixie that has had the top bars removed and twisted bars welded in. still need to be finised. ill take 220 for both shipped. or 130 for da midget and 100 for da pixie. prices are firm im in no rush to sell these. just putting them out there.


man i love that pixie wish i had the ex $ to get it


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee

Forks,HandleBars,And Stearing Whell For Sale Throw Offers 
View attachment 370671
View attachment 370672
View attachment 370673
View attachment 370674


----------



## elspock84

Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee said:


> Forks,HandleBars,And Stearing Whell For Sale Throw Offers
> View attachment 370671
> View attachment 370672
> View attachment 370673
> View attachment 370674


texas made???


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

OG TRIKE KIT NEEDED!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet one

20 inch fenders $80 bucks


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

i got a old green 26" trike kit up for grabs. make offer.


----------



## elspock84

schwinn jr frame custom orange blend. 140 shipped OBO!!!!


----------



## Kiloz

I have a 20" fork for sale, its square twisted with double square twisted support bars welded to the bottom so you can add another support bar. The mufflers are included but the triple twisted support bar is not.


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 371169
handle bars 25
View attachment 371170
55 set of 4

40 for 3 or 65 for 6
View attachment 371171


----------



## lesstime

OG forks 140
View attachment 371172


----------



## lesstime

DjChey said:


> ^^^^ dispensa homies but like cone-weezy said back to business on the bike parts I need a 16" banana seat for a pixie gracias


i got a late 80s pixie seat they were plastic 10 and 8 to ship pit when i get home


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 371175
OG 5 speed shifter w/ OGrim and cable ,derailer


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> i got a late 80s pixie seat they were plastic 10 and 8 to ship pit when i get home


 Where are the pics of my spring seat?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DjChey said:


> ^^^^ dispensa homies but like cone-weezy said back to business on the bike parts I need a 16" banana seat for a pixie gracias


I HAVE 16INCH SEAT. BUTS A CHINA LOWRIDER BIKE SEAT


----------



## elspock84

selling these 2 16" frames as a pair or seperate. 1 is a 1971 schwinn midget media blasted ready for paint or welding. the other one is a 1981 pixie that has had the top bars removed and twisted bars welded in. still need to be finised. ill take 220 for both shipped. or 130 for da midget and 100 for da pixie. prices are firm im in no rush to sell these. just putting them out there.


----------



## elspock84

schwinn jr frame custom orange blend. 130shipped


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 371721
the forks will go good with that frame


elspock84 said:


> schwinn jr frame custom orange blend. 130shipped


----------



## ClassicPlayer

How much are you asking for the forks?



lesstime said:


> View attachment 371721
> the forks will go good with that frame


----------



## lesstime

ClassicPlayer said:


> How much are you asking for the forks?


130


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee

$200 Obo
View attachment 371927
View attachment 371928
View attachment 371929
View attachment 371930


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee

Make Offer
View attachment 371931
View attachment 371932
View attachment 371933


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee said:


> $200 Obo
> View attachment 371927
> View attachment 371928
> View attachment 371929
> View attachment 371930



For everything?


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee

CaliLifeStyle said:


> For everything?


Yes,But Not Including Shipping


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee said:


> Yes,But Not Including Shipping


:nono::loco:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

how much for the trike


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee

100 Not Including Shipping


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :nono::loco:


Wtff Its Ganna Cost Likke 50 2 Ship That Shyt!Niqqa Thanks


----------



## JAMES843

$100 you pay shipping


----------



## bullet one

Custom show chrome handlebars $70.00 for more onfo hit up one of a kind


----------



## oneofakind

bullet one said:


> Custom show chrome handlebars $70.00 for more onfo hit up one of a kind


 $70.00. Or best offer....


----------



## idillon

you still have these forks?


----------



## idillon

Low-Life09 said:


> TTT COME ON PEOPLE COP SOME STUFF HAHAA :biggrin:


 you selling yr pro hopper stuff?


----------



## Kiloz

Looks like a lot of good parts in here. *Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee* 







has that frame and those parts and *bullet one* 







has those handle bars that look bad ass! *JAMES843* 







has that baller ass frame! bump bump!


----------



## travieso1u

View attachment 372746
View attachment 372751
View attachment 372753
View attachment 372748

MAKE ME SOME OFFERS


----------



## Est.1979

Looking for a old school chain steering wheel the original fat boy I think that's wut they were called back in the day with horn if possible hit me up wit price and pix


----------



## ClassicPlayer

I think i have one, I'll take pics of it when I get home. No horn button though.


----------



## furby714

WAS UP LAY IT LOW PPL LOOKING FOR THE BACK PIECE of a schwinn speedo n da cable ALSOLOOKING FOR PARTS FOR A LIL TIGER LET MII NO WA U GOT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee said:


> Wtff Its Ganna Cost Likke 50 2 Ship That Shyt!Niqqa Thanks




:squint:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:


he told you nukka!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> he told you nukka!


:dunno: i don't want to be mean.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :dunno: i don't want to be mean.


fucking pussy just sayin


----------



## Est.1979

ClassicPlayer said:


> I think i have one, I'll take pics of it when I get home. No horn button though.


 Kool bro been looking for one don't care if its has rust cuz I wanna rechrome it


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Est.1979 said:


> Kool bro been looking for one don't care if its has rust cuz I wanna rechrome it


 like this one.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> fucking pussy just sayin


fuck you life bitch.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

$25.00 plus shipping o.b.o. for the steering wheel


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> fuck you life bitch.


 O que la chingada! Nomas la mia te gusta!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> O que la chingada! Nomas la mia te gusta!



:naughty:


----------



## sneekyg909

sneekyg909 said:


> sneekyg909 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100.00 shipped
Click to expand...


----------



## sneekyg909

sneekyg909 said:


> sneekyg909 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30.00 shipped
Click to expand...


----------



## Est.1979

ClassicPlayer said:


> like this one.


pm sent


----------



## elspock84

selling these 2 16" frames as a pair or seperate. 1 is a 1971 schwinn midget media blasted ready for paint or welding. the other one is a 1981 pixie that has had the top bars removed and twisted bars welded in. still need to be finised. ill take 220 for both shipped. or 130 for da midget and 100 for da pixie. prices are firm im in no rush to sell these. just putting them out there.


----------



## Jrredjr

Looking for a chrome twisted sissy bar and some chrome pedals. If anyone has any, message me please.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 373594

View attachment 373592

Flat Twisted HandleBars,Stearing Wheel,Flat Twisted Light Bracket,Flat Twisted Handlebars...200 Pick Up 250 Shipped
View attachment 373593
View attachment 373595


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Make Offers
View attachment 373597
View attachment 373598
View attachment 373599
View attachment 373600
View attachment 373601
View attachment 373602
View attachment 373603
View attachment 373604
View attachment 373605
View attachment 373606


----------



## kajumbo

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Make Offers
> View attachment 373597
> View attachment 373598
> View attachment 373599
> View attachment 373600
> View attachment 373601
> View attachment 373602
> View attachment 373603
> View attachment 373604
> View attachment 373605
> View attachment 373606


 DAMN HOW MANY ACCOUNTS U GOT??


----------



## aztecsoulz

kajumbo said:


> DAMN HOW MANY ACCOUNTS U GOT??


 X10000


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

kajumbo said:


> DAMN HOW MANY ACCOUNTS U GOT??


Other Ones Are Being Deleted


----------



## Bigjxloc

Pm me an offer


----------



## ripsta85

Looking for a hollow trike kit


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> selling these 2 16" frames as a pair or seperate. 1 is a 1971 schwinn midget media blasted ready for paint or welding. the other one is a 1981 pixie that has had the top bars removed and twisted bars welded in. still need to be finised. ill take 220 for both shipped. or 130 for da midget and 100 for da pixie. prices are firm im in no rush to sell these. just putting them out there.


 Sale pendin on midget frame.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Looking for a chrome seat pan...anybody have one for sale?


----------



## ATX

butterfly sprocket -SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## inked1987

Pm sent


----------



## elspock84

TTT


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## schwinn1966

OG Faced forks FRESH CHROME


----------



## ATX

diamond shape frame- 100 shipped 
if this interests you send pm
this frame is made out of metal not fiberglass and its for a 20in


----------



## idillon

where them birdcage parts at. im in need. thanks


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

LOOKING FOR A 16" SWCHINN


----------



## Kiloz

....


----------



## ATX

Kiloz said:


> Frame looks good, I am actually interested. But I know there was some miscommunication between us so Im unsure if you would sell it to me.


.......


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Forks And HandleBars $130 

Stearing Wheel And Light Bracket $60
View attachment 376213
View attachment 376214
View attachment 376215
View attachment 376216


----------



## inked1987

Kiloz said:


>


 How much for the sproket


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pm sent


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Need Tripple Twisted Parts Pm Me


----------



## Kiloz

inked1987 said:


> How much for the sproket


Sell is pending, I can give you a for sure answer later on today.


----------



## inked1987

Kiloz said:


> Sell is pending, I can give you a for sure answer later on today.


 Ok thanxs bro


----------



## elspock84

complete 16in pixie 120 shipped no trades.


----------



## JAMES843

I really need two 20 inch frames cheep thay dont have to be schwinn


----------



## inked1987

I have one James.


----------



## rodzr

JAMES843 said:


> I really need two 20 inch frames cheep thay dont have to be schwinn


i have one pm me if interested


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 378235
View attachment 378236
View attachment 378237
View attachment 378238
View attachment 378239
View attachment 378240
View attachment 378241
View attachment 378242
View attachment 378243
View attachment 378244
pm me offers


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 378245


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> selling these 2 16" frames as a pair or seperate. 1 is a 1971 schwinn midget media blasted ready for paint or welding. the other one is a 1981 pixie that has had the top bars removed and twisted bars welded in. still need to be finised. ill take 220 for both shipped. or 130 for da midget and 100 for da pixie. prices are firm im in no rush to sell these. just putting them out there.


 Both sold as a package!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

elspock84 said:


> Both sold as a package!!


 Nobody wants your package!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

elspock84 said:


> Both sold as a package!!


 Jea


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Nobody wants your package!!


 Not after what u did to it  u didn't have to bite it


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Umm no that was probably your hand joto


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> $100 you pay shipping



sold!!!


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got this Schwinn frame for sale. All the grinding has been done on it. I will put up some new pics up by this weekend. Pm me if your interested.


sold


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Jea


----------



## ATX

elspock84 said:


> sold


 orale


----------



## lesstime

please just make offers on what you want i really dont have set prices id like this stuff gone i need to make room


lesstime said:


> View attachment 378235
> View attachment 378236
> View attachment 378237
> View attachment 378238
> View attachment 378239
> View attachment 378240
> View attachment 378241
> View attachment 378242
> View attachment 378243
> View attachment 378244
> pm me offers





lesstime said:


> View attachment 378245


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

handle bars and sissy bars and ext crown and fender braces for sale pm offers and shipping.. frame and forks r not for sale


----------



## Kiloz

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> handle bars and sissy bars and ext crown and fender braces for sale pm offers and shipping.. frame and forks r not for sale


so how much for the frame and fork? :naughty:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MAKE ME AN OFFER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## lesstime

radio flyer and bantam sold as of now nice stuff going at killer deals pm me offers


lesstime said:


> View attachment 378235
> View attachment 378236
> View attachment 378237
> View attachment 378238
> View attachment 378239
> View attachment 378240
> View attachment 378241
> View attachment 378242
> View attachment 378243
> View attachment 378244
> pm me offers





lesstime said:


> View attachment 378245


----------



## Est.1979

lesstime said:


> radio flyer and bantam sold as of now nice stuff going at killer deals pm me offers


 I like that sisssy bar.....can those handlebars be bent to look like regular bars?


----------



## lesstime

yes they can


Est.1979 said:


> I like that sisssy bar.....can those handlebars be bent to look like regular bars?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> MAKE ME AN OFFER


How much Jr?


----------



## EL RAIDER

Kiloz said:


> so how much for the frame and fork? :naughty:



:roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

vynetyme said:


> How much Jr?


PM SENT


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> radio flyer and bantam sold as of now nice stuff going at killer deals pm me offers


dont forget to ship out my shit :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:drama:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Kiloz said:


> so how much for the frame and fork? :naughty:


no the real question is how much for the burgendy rug shipped?  jk homie. good luck on the sale.


----------



## oneofakind

Got this full custom frame for sale 85% done needs minor body work finished..really don't want to sell it but the old ball and chain makin me get rid of some things so it's gotta go..$175 shipped..!


----------



## raiderhater719

oneofakind said:


> Got this full custom frame for sale 85% done needs minor body work finished..really don't want to sell it but the old ball and chain makin me get rid of some things so it's gotta go..$175 shipped..!


what size is it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

EVERYTHING IS SOLD....


----------



## oneofakind

raiderhater719 said:


> what size is it


 20'


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MAKE ME AN OFFER I ONLY HAVE THE BACK RIM..


----------



## inked1987

Anyone got a birdcage seat post. I need one asap


----------



## JAMES843

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> MAKE ME AN OFFER I ONLY HAVE THE BACK RIM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> how much for the 1 wheel?


----------



## elspock84

complete 16in pixie 120 shipped no trades. 

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## schwinn1966

have a set of these on hand $110 shipped


----------



## mista_gonzo

Kiloz said:


>



How much for the bent twisted fork next to the sissy bar?


----------



## Kiloz

mista_gonzo said:


> How much for the bent twisted fork next to the sissy bar?


Sale is pending. mail sucks and everyone should get a paypal, just putting that out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Kiloz said:


> Sale is pending. mail sucks and everyone should get a *paypal*, just putting that out there. :thumbsup:


never again. :thumbsdown:


----------



## elspock84

Kiloz said:


> Sale is pending. mail sucks and everyone should get a paypal, just putting that out there. :thumbsup:


 Amen :h5:


----------



## cone_weezy

PASSIONATE63 said:


> never again. :thumbsdown:


 either u dont have abank account or u dont know how to use paypal lol .


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

cone_weezy said:


> either u dont have abank account or u dont know how to use paypal lol .


long story as to why i dont have a paypal any more. the only one they can blame is there selfs.

and yes i do have a bank account.


----------



## Malverde619

TWO CHROME SPRINGS
CHOME SEAT BOLT
CHROME SPIKE VALVE CAPS
CHROME CHAIN NEW
CHROME SQUARE TWIST FORK WITH DOUBLE TWIST BARS WITH NEW HEADSEAT AND DOWNTUBE
CHROME DOUBLE TWIST STEERING WHEEL
CHROME TRIPLE TWIST HANDLE BARS
4 DOUBLE TWIST CHROME BRACES
CHROME REGULAR BRACES
CHROME DOUBLE TWIST SISSY BAR
CHROME SQUARE TWIST PEDALS
CHROME TWISTED CRANK WITH NEW BOTTOM BRACKET SET
CHROME REGULAR SPROCKET
CHROME TWISTED SPROCKET
CHROME HEART SPROCKET
CHROME TWISTED SEAT
CHROME TWISTED GRIPS
CHROME DOUBLE TWIST MIRRORS
CHROME TWISTED STEM
CHROME LIGHT
THREE CHROME 144 SPOKE RIMS
CHROME 16 INCH 72 SPOKE RIM
WHITE WALLS
CUSTOM BOX I MADE KENWOOD DECK AND TWO 6X9 JL AUDIO SPEAKERS(PICK UP ONLY)
CHROME TRIKE KIT COMES WITH BOTH CHAINS FITTED FOR A 20 INCH LOWRIDER FRAME(PICK UP ONLY)
CHROME TRIKE FENDERS
CHROME NEW 20 INCH BALLOON FENDERS IN WRAPPING STILL
NEW 16 INCH TIRE
PM ME FOR PRICES
ACCEPT CASH IN PERSON IF YOUR LOCAL OR PAYPAL


----------



## lesstime

might want to post pics it will save you lots of pms


Malverde619 said:


> TWO CHROME SPRINGS
> CHOME SEAT BOLT
> CHROME SPIKE VALVE CAPS
> CHROME CHAIN NEW
> CHROME SQUARE TWIST FORK WITH DOUBLE TWIST BARS WITH NEW HEADSEAT AND DOWNTUBE
> CHROME DOUBLE TWIST STEERING WHEEL
> CHROME TRIPLE TWIST HANDLE BARS
> 4 DOUBLE TWIST CHROME BRACES
> CHROME REGULAR BRACES
> CHROME DOUBLE TWIST SISSY BAR
> CHROME SQUARE TWIST PEDALS
> CHROME TWISTED CRANK WITH NEW BOTTOM BRACKET SET
> CHROME REGULAR SPROCKET
> CHROME TWISTED SPROCKET
> CHROME HEART SPROCKET
> CHROME TWISTED SEAT
> CHROME TWISTED GRIPS
> CHROME DOUBLE TWIST MIRRORS
> CHROME TWISTED STEM
> CHROME LIGHT
> THREE CHROME 144 SPOKE RIMS
> CHROME 16 INCH 72 SPOKE RIM
> WHITE WALLS
> CUSTOM BOX I MADE KENWOOD DECK AND TWO 6X9 JL AUDIO SPEAKERS(PICK UP ONLY)
> CHROME TRIKE KIT COMES WITH BOTH CHAINS FITTED FOR A 20 INCH LOWRIDER FRAME(PICK UP ONLY)
> CHROME TRIKE FENDERS
> CHROME NEW 20 INCH BALLOON FENDERS IN WRAPPING STILL
> NEW 16 INCH TIRE
> PM ME FOR PRICES
> ACCEPT CASH IN PERSON IF YOUR LOCAL OR PAYPAL


----------



## Malverde619

Forgot sorry


----------



## lesstime

all good just trying to help


----------



## Malverde619




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Ran into some difficulties and have no choice. 
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/2651449778.html


----------



## Est.1979

pm sent


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

You Get 

1.Flat Twisted Forks
2.Flat Twisted Handlebars
3.Flat Twisted Light Bracket And Light
4.Flat Twisted Stearing Wheel
5.Front 72 Spoke Rim With Tire
6.Custom Spade Frame(Bondo Is Pretty Streight)

Asking $350 Local Pickup $375 Shipped Or Pm Me Offers
View attachment 380695
View attachment 380693


View attachment 380696


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANY GOLD CUSTOM RIMS OUT THERE. ...


----------



## mista_gonzo

Kiloz said:


> Sale is pending. mail sucks and everyone should get a paypal, just putting that out there. :thumbsup:


LMK if anything..... I got paypal :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

schwinn jr frame custom orange blend. 130 shipped OBO!!!!


----------



## ATX

brown custom seat-SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> You Get
> 
> 1.Flat Twisted Forks
> 2.Flat Twisted Handlebars
> 3.Flat Twisted Light Bracket And Light
> 4.Flat Twisted Stearing Wheel
> 5.Front 72 Spoke Rim With Tire
> 6.Custom Spade Frame(Bondo Is Pretty Streight)
> 
> Asking $350 Local Pickup $375 Shipped Or Pm Me Offers
> View attachment 380695
> View attachment 380693
> 
> 
> View attachment 380696




Anybdoy Need Gone??


----------



## Kiloz

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Anybdoy Need Gone??


$75 shipped for everything? :yes:


----------



## furby714

View attachment 380915
DUZ ANYONE HAVE ONE OF THESE FOR SALE OR TRADE ?????


----------



## oneofakind

For sale custom 20' fenders these are primered and ready for paint (not in this pic)...$175 shipped..!


----------



## lesstime

looking for 2 duck tail rear fenders asap used dont care about chrome


----------



## Kiloz

Sale did not go though so all of this is up for sale, it's already boxed and ready to be shipped. So wheres it going?


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> schwinn jr frame custom orange blend. 130 shipped OBO!!!!


 SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> You Get
> 
> 1.Flat Twisted Forks
> 2.Flat Twisted Handlebars
> 3.Flat Twisted Light Bracket And Light
> 4.Flat Twisted Stearing Wheel
> 5.Front 72 Spoke Rim With Tire
> 6.Custom Spade Frame(Bondo Is Pretty Streight)
> 
> Asking $350 Local Pickup $375 Shipped Or Pm Me Offers
> View attachment 380695
> View attachment 380693
> 
> 
> View attachment 380696




Went Off For Paint And Airbrushin Will Be Back Up For Sale When I Get It Back...A Couple Weeks


----------



## aztecsoulz

furby714 said:


> View attachment 380915
> DUZ ANYONE HAVE ONE OF THESE FOR SALE OR TRADE ?????


i need one too


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> MAKE ME AN OFFER I ONLY HAVE THE BACK RIM..


BUMP


----------



## lesstime

blue one is 26inch next to that is 16inch the one next to that is a 20inch roadmaster then fenderbraces 20inch on top 16inch on bottem then another 16inch with mods then a 20inch with a tank still needing finshed
View attachment 381712
nother 16inch buzzbike
View attachment 381715
20inch schwinn


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 381717
schwinn pixie II SEAT WILL NOT GO WITH AND IS NOT FOR SALE


----------



## rodzr

will u sell just the fork for the 26"


----------



## lesstime

id like to sell the whole thing


----------



## rodzr

oh ok gl with the sale :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

k thanks


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

:dunno: Anybody

The Bombs Have Hydros You Can Lift Up,Down,Side,3 Whell

Pm Offers,Trades

View attachment 382026
View attachment 382027
View attachment 382028
View attachment 382029
View attachment 382030


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/2648961118.html
some of you peeps should be interested. just found this so i thought i would share :squint:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/2574357782.html
:fool2:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CaliLifeStyle said:


> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/2574357782.html:fool2:


 That's nice


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LINCOLNSAL said:


> That's nice


i agree 100% thats some og shit.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i agree 100% thats some og shit.


 How far is that from Phx?


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Just found out the t-bar I have for the bent forks on my daughter's Schwinn girls frame is too short... How many different sizes are there?:dunno:


----------



## lesstime

ClassicPlayer said:


> Just found out the t-bar I have for the bent forks on my daughter's Schwinn girls frame is too short... How many different sizes are there?:dunno:


theres 2 diffrent sizes


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Going to need the longer one then... And I need to get it before friday. GREAT!


----------



## lesstime

look for the one thats like 8 5/8 inch long or something close to that there might be one on here some where


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LINCOLNSAL said:


> How far is that from Phx?


PRETTY FREAKIN FAR MY DUDE.


----------



## Lil_Rob00

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/bik/2648060416.html
Does this bike belong to anyone on here? The black one.


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> Just found out the t-bar I have for the bent forks on my daughter's Schwinn girls frame is too short... How many different sizes are there?:dunno:


go to a local bike shop and ask for one off a 26in fork thats the one u need u might need to cut it but i doubt it. but the one off of a 26in fork is what u need.


----------



## cone_weezy

Lil_Rob00 said:


> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/bik/2648060416.htmlDoes this bike belong to anyone on here? The black one.


 the price is a joke wouldnt pay no less than 200 on the black one dont know where that person got 2gs at


----------



## Kiloz

cone_weezy said:


> the price is a joke wouldnt pay no less than 200 on the black one dont know where that person got 2gs at


no less or no more? :dunno:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Yeah, the place that sells them locally only opens on Saturday and Sunday and it isn't a for sure thing that she has one in stock.


----------



## Est.1979

ClassicPlayer said:


> Yeah, the place that sells them locally only opens on Saturday and Sunday and it isn't a for sure thing that she has one in stock.


 I got 1 u can have has scratches but threads are good o don't use it pm ur address ill send it in the morning just pay shipping


----------



## rc4life

LiL tiger for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/317142-taylor-tot-stroller-schwinn-lil-tiger-bike.html


----------



## ripsta85

Lil_Rob00 said:


> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/bik/2648060416.htmlDoes this bike belong to anyone on here? The black one.


It's down my way has custom rims not sure of the quality, he wants $580 I don't think he will get more than $300 for it there's more than that in the frame n rims if they are good quality


----------



## Lil_Rob00

ripsta85 said:


> It's down my way has custom rims not sure of the quality, he wants $580 I don't think he will get more than $300 for it there's more than that in the frame n rims if they are good quality


 It looks like a good start to project. But trying to see if it belonged to someone on here to work a deal.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MAKE ME AN OFFER I ONLY HAVE THE BACK RIM.. I WILL PART IT OUT TO..


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Make Offers Good For Display Or Builds

pM Let Me Know

View attachment 383180
View attachment 383182
View attachment 383183
View attachment 383184
View attachment 383181
View attachment 383185


----------



## ripsta85

Lil_Rob00 said:


> It looks like a good start to project. But trying to see if it belonged to someone on here to work a deal.


Yea good deal for a start, if it doesn't belong to to someone on here and you need help let me know I'm from Miami, I never seen the bike in person but could help you out if you want to grab it


----------



## Lil_Rob00

coo thanks ill give it a few days to see if anyone comes up. If not ill hit you up.


----------



## schwinn1966

Spear Pedals

$35 Shipped


----------



## David831

any 12" parts for sale


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Kiloz said:


> Sale did not go though so all of this is up for sale, it's already boxed and ready to be shipped. So wheres it going?


HOW MUCH FOR THE FORKS?


----------



## David831

do u still got them for sale


----------



## David831

96tein said:


> *mike linvill 12" forks, could use them for sissy bars as well.. never mounted MAKE OFFER......! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


how much u want for the forks


----------



## sneekyg909

Still available...


----------



## 78mc

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> how much u want for the forks


Sorry bro. I buy them 4 months ago for my son's bike...


----------



## David831

78mc said:


> Sorry bro. I buy them 4 months ago for my son's bike...


 do u any one dat its selling sum parts for a 12"


----------



## Kiloz

HOTSHOT956 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE FORKS?


I have a sale pending.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

KOOL. IF SOME ONE HAS CHINA TWISTED FORKS LIKE THOSE LMK.THANKS


----------



## EL RAIDER

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> do u still got them for sale



:buttkick:


u bout 4months late :roflmao:


----------



## idillon

yo yo im looking fork some fork brace cylinders. anyone looking to sell some hit me up. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> do u any one dat its selling sum parts for a 12"


 I might have some parts for sale coming soon? What are you looking for?


----------



## 55800

ANYONE HAVE A 12' FRAME FOR SALE..NOT LOOKING FOR RADIO FLYER OR LIL TIGER???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

orangecrush719 said:


> ANYONE HAVE A 12' FRAME FOR SALE..NOT LOOKING FOR RADIO FLYER OR LIL TIGER???


 Not alot of options out there? What kind of frame you looking for?


----------



## elspock84

1975 SCHWINN 16IN WIT CHAINGUARD 165 SHIPPED. CHAINGUARD HAS A DENT THAT CAN BE FIXED ALSO THE BACK PART IS BENT BUT CAN BE FIXED. I WAS GONNA KEEP BUT I RATHER HAVE THE MONEY FOR DIAPERS :banghead:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Anybody ?
View attachment 384115
View attachment 384116
View attachment 384117
View attachment 384118
View attachment 384119
View attachment 384120
View attachment 384121
View attachment 384122
View attachment 384123


----------



## 55800

socios b.c. prez said:


> Not alot of options out there? What kind of frame you looking for?


ya i know i found a couple but a little pricy but i just want to do something different everyone does lil tigers and i personally dont like radio flyers


----------



## elspock84

orangecrush719 said:


> ya i know i found a couple but a little pricy but i just want to do something different everyone does lil tigers and i personally dont like radio flyers


 Then gonna have to make ur own frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

orangecrush719 said:


> ya i know i found a couple but a little pricy but i just want to do something different everyone does lil tigers and i personally dont like radio flyers


 Your going to have to make your own frame or chop some something down to that size.


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> Your going to have to make your own frame or chop some something down to that size.


 Repost :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

elspock84 said:


> Repost :uh:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

I Have Flat Twisted Forks,HandleBars,Stearing Wheel And Light For Sale
View attachment 384468
View attachment 384469


----------



## HOTSHOT956

HOW MUCH FOR THE FORKS?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

HOTSHOT956 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE FORKS?[/QUOTE
> Make Offer


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 1975 SCHWINN 16IN WIT CHAINGUARD 165 SHIPPED. CHAINGUARD HAS A DENT THAT CAN BE FIXED ALSO THE BACK PART IS BENT BUT CAN BE FIXED. I WAS GONNA KEEP BUT I RATHER HAVE THE MONEY FOR DIAPERS :banghead:


i fixed the dent all it needs is a lil filler and some primer and ready for paint.


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Anyone have an unmolested cheap frame? China, Schwinn, whatever. 

Only thing is it can't be chrome. I'd greatly prefer bare metal, but if it's painted, scratch away a spot to show the bare metal underneath.

I got screwed when I recently ordered a frame I thought was black, but turned out to be black paint on top of chrome. :|


----------



## furby714

GOT THIS LIL TIGER FOR SALE OR TRADE IM NOT SURE OF THE YEAR BUT CAN CHECK COMPLETE BUT NEEDS CHAINGAURD N OG SEAT CUZ I GOT IT WITH THAT SEAT OVER ALL GOOD LIL BIKE LOOKING FOR SCHWINN PARTS OR LETS SEE WAT U GOT PM MI IF INTERESTED 
THIS THING DUZNT LET MI UPLOAD PICTURES PM MI UR NUMBER N I CAN TEXT M TO U


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Anyone have an unmolested cheap frame? China, Schwinn, whatever.
> 
> Only thing is it can't be chrome. I'd greatly prefer bare metal, but if it's painted, scratch away a spot to show the bare metal underneath.
> 
> I got screwed when I recently ordered a frame I thought was black, but turned out to be black paint on top of chrome. :|



Good looking out guys.. I found what I needed. 

Thanks.


----------



## pig pen

wats up people looking for a trike kit reasonable price any body no of one thanks


----------



## furby714

bump


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 385079
View attachment 385080
View attachment 385081
View attachment 385082



For Sale Make Offers


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

I Have A Schwinn Seat Post,And Bracket Pm Offers


----------



## schwinn1966

$45 Shipped NEW


----------



## idillon

sneekyg909 said:


> Still available...


 how much?


----------



## Est.1979

http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/bik/2671616960.html
wish i had the fedia for this but its a nice bike wanted to share with every1


----------



## schwinn1966

Spring Seat $30 Shipped

I started polishing it and it cleans up really nice!


----------



## lesstime

:run:


schwinn1966 said:


> Spring Seat $30 Shipped
> 
> I started polishing it and it cleans up really nice!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

If anyone is going to Traffic Show in Ontario, CA 
im going to have my bike for sale if anyone wants to stop by and check it out.


----------



## David831

EL RAIDER said:


> :buttkick:
> 
> 
> u bout 4months late :roflmao:


 bitch i bearly came to this shit


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> If anyone is going to Traffic Show in Ontario, CA im going to have my bike for sale if anyone wants to stop by and check it out.


 :uh:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

elspock84 said:


> :uh:


Oh thats who you were talking about on facebook.


----------



## elspock84

ClassicPlayer said:


> Oh thats who you were talking about on facebook.


 Nope.


----------



## schwinn1966

$60 Shipped  20"


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

ClassicPlayer said:


> Oh thats who you were talking about on facebook.


:squint:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:


 I was talmbout another bitch. :thumbsup:


----------



## furby714

wen is that show ????


----------



## Clown Confusion

schwinn1966 said:


> $60 Shipped


wat size are they


----------



## schwinn1966

20"


----------



## schwinn1966

$110 SHipped

Includes White Wall Tires, Tubes and Rim Strips


----------



## HOTSHOT956

schwinn1966 said:


> 20"


YOU ONLY HAVE TWO?


----------



## schwinn1966

HOTSHOT956 said:


> YOU ONLY HAVE TWO?


 yes


----------



## HOTSHOT956

schwinn1966 said:


> yes


OK THANK YOU


----------



## elspock84

complete 16in pixie 120 shipped no trades.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> I was talmbout another bitch. :thumbsup:


TonyO :scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84

1975 SCHWINN 16IN WIT CHAINGUARD 165 SHIPPED. CHAINGUARD HAS A DENT THAT CAN BE FIXED ALSO THE BACK PART IS BENT BUT CAN BE FIXED. I WAS GONNA KEEP BUT I RATHER HAVE THE MONEY FOR DIAPERS :banghead:
































i fixed the dent all it needs is a lil filler and some primer and ready for paint.


----------



## TonyO

HOTSHOT956 said:


> YOU ONLY HAVE TWO?





schwinn1966 said:


> yes





schwinn1966 said:


> $60 Shipped  20"


Buy them from Schwinn66 and ship them to me I can duplicate them if you want more but my price will be $120 shipped for 2 chromed like those.


----------



## David831

schwinn1966 said:


> $110 SHipped
> 
> Includes White Wall Tires, Tubes and Rim Strips


 get at me asap i need thempm


----------



## schwinn1966

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> get at me asap i need thempm


pm sent


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> TonyO :scrutinize:


bitch not cocksucker :uh:


----------



## elspock84

normally on deluxe frames i ask $175 and up shipped after i sprayed the chainguard i noticed it was more bent then i thought. also the bike is missing the kickstand. so i will do $130 shipped on this frame. 
1977 schwinn stingray deluxe


































































fucking youtube removed da audio lol


----------



## elspock84

16in china frame. sprayed in my new blend doo doo brown over black base. 130 shipped obo


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OK KOOL THANK YOU TONYO.ILL THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> OK KOOL THANK YOU TONYO.ILL THINK ABOUT IT.


oh medio mamonisto huh. since i shipped ur frame out now u wanna be funny cabron :twak:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:roflmao:CABRON YOU STILL MY NUMBER 1 PERRO. 



























AFTER YOU HOOK IT UP WITH A FREE PAINT JOB:rofl::twak: JK CABRON ALL HARD FEELINGS


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :roflmao:CABRON YOU STILL MY NUMBER 1 PERRO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER YOU HOOK IT UP WITH A FREE PAINT JOB:rofl::twak: JK CABRON ALL HARD FEELINGS


ni madres ora fah q! pero i got a hard feeling for u :boink::boink::boink::boink::finger:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IM LOOKING FOR A COMPLETED PROJEC LIL TIGER.


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE

I GOT A 26'' INCH TRIKE IM WILLING TO PART OUT IF ANYBODY FROM CHICAGO LAND HIT ME UP PM NORTH SIDE


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE

PARTS ONLY KEEEPING THE FRAME ALL FLAT TWISTED PARTS, HANDLE BARS, STEERING WHEEL REG., 4 REG MIRRORS, 4 FENDER BRACES PM ME I DON'T BE ON HERE LIKE THAT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

HATERZ_NIGHTMARE said:


> PARTS ONLY KEEEPING THE FRAME ALL FLAT TWISTED PARTS, HANDLE BARS, STEERING WHEEL REG., 4 REG MIRRORS, 4 FENDER BRACES PM ME I DON'T BE ON HERE LIKE THAT


pics of said parts. will sell a bit faster.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> ni madres ora fah q! pero i got a hard feeling for u :boink::boink::boink::boink::finger:


:rofl: CHINGA GUEY NO MAMES CABRON.


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :rofl: CHINGA GUEY NO MAMES CABRON.


.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

double twisted steering wheel with birdcages-SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## POISON 831

ATX said:


> double twisted steering wheel with birdcages- 50 shipped if this interests you call/or text (520)289-6552 or send pm
> ohh yeah the sw gots good luck on it the females from south padre island touched it


Does it come with the females too??


----------



## David831

View attachment 387411
wat u guys think its coming out 2012 brandywine


----------



## ATX

POISON 831 said:


> Does it come with the females too??


 you wish hahaha:rofl: those females r mine pero i aint gonn lie....dey puts it down 4 my record label now thats NORTHSIDE REAL!uffin:


----------



## David831

I need da lil birdcaged ball onlr i need 4 or 6 pm if u knw wetr kould i get them


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> View attachment 387411
> wat u guys think its coming out 2012 brandywine



Damn man, lookin sexy as fuck. That's House of Kolor brandywine, right?


----------



## EL RAIDER

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> bitch i bearly came to this shit




View attachment 387467


----------



## schwinn1966

still have this stuff...


----------



## elspock84

*SHOOT ME SOME RESONABLE PRICES *

1977 schwinn stingray deluxe







































































16in china frame.


----------



## David831

EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 387467


raider go suck a dick punal


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

elspock84 said:


> *SHOOT ME SOME RESONABLE PRICES *
> 
> 1977 schwinn stingray deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16in china frame.


WH
AT 
SIZE IS THE PURPLE FRAME


----------



## growmaster4

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Damn man, lookin sexy as fuck. That's House of Kolor brandywine, right?


yeah,over a galaxy grey base.i painted it


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

growmaster4 said:


> yeah,over a galaxy grey base.i painted it


Nice. I've been trying to decide whether I want to use Brandywine or Apple Red, and I think you made that decision for me.  It looks great.


----------



## elspock84

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WH
> AT
> SIZE IS THE PURPLE FRAME


20in schwinn. its missing da kickstand and da chainguard is tweeked a lil bit. this is a perfect street ride.


----------



## mkvelidadon

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-o...-fork-chrome-twist-ext-fork.html#post14759653


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> *SHOOT ME SOME RESONABLE PRICES *
> 
> 1977 schwinn stingray deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16in china frame.




you puto i said to call it kakita brown. :finger:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> you puto i said to call it kakita brown. :finger:


mothafucka i never asked u what u thought bitch i said i was calling it doo doo brown cause its mine mafucka! 

















what u wearing bish :wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> mothafucka i never asked u what u thought bitch i said i was calling it doo doo brown cause its mine mafucka!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u wearing bish :wow:













:naughty:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty:


nothing huh :fool2:


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> *SHOOT ME SOME RESONABLE PRICES *
> 
> 1977 schwinn stingray deluxe


sale pending


----------



## 55800

anyone have a lil tiger chain guard...or lil tiger crank..lil tiger rear full fender...pm me if u do


----------



## elspock84

orangecrush719 said:


> anyone have a lil tiger chain guard...or lil tiger crank..lil tiger rear full fender...pm me if u do


You got 45 if so than i have a wingtip chaingaurd for u :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85

Looking for 16" parts fenders handle bars forks ect


----------



## David831

Looking for parts for a 12" radio flyer


----------



## elspock84

ripsta85 said:


> Looking for 16" parts fenders handle bars forks ect


what kind of condition??


----------



## ripsta85

Anything workable, chrome doesn't have to be perfect I'll re chrome it, I don't want any fenders with lowrider logo or anything stamp in


----------



## Crackerlow666

I need a 20" frame,china repop it doesnt matter,maybe even a schwinn if the price is right


----------



## elspock84

Crackerlow666 said:


> I need a 20" frame,china repop it doesnt matter,maybe even a schwinn if the price is right


u got a pm


----------



## DjChey

^^^^^^^^^^ WHAT UP SPOCK


----------



## DOUBLE D 88

also got da seat and a 65 schwinn frame

every thing priced to sell ...dont need it...hit me up for prices


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted steering wheel with birdcages- 50 shipped if this interests you call/or text (520)289-6552 or send pm
> ohh yeah the sw gots good luck on it the females from south padre island touched it


 SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

]*STILL HAVE THIS FRAME
SHOOT ME SOME RESONABLE PRICES *

16in china frame. 














































[/QUOTE]


----------



## 78mc

I'm looking for a schwinn-midget or mini scrambler frame.


----------



## pancho1969

Anybody got stock radio flyer handle bars?


----------



## Lil_Rob00

schwinn1966 said:


> still have this stuff...


How much for the fender braces shipped


----------



## Kiloz

Looking for 
20" CHROME DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED BANANA SEAT
TRIPLE SQUARE TWISTED BIRDCAGE STEERING WHEEL













Looking for any of this.


----------



## schwinn1966

Lil_Rob00 said:


> How much for the fender braces shipped


$60 Shipped


----------



## elspock84

complete 16in pixie 120 shipped no trades.


----------



## lesstime

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Lowrider-Bike-/280766874122?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415f02820a


----------



## socios b.c. prez

jea


----------



## elspock84

1975 SCHWINN 16IN MIDGET WIT CHAINGUARD. 165 SHIPPED CHAINGUARD NEEDS SOME LOVE BUT EASYIL FIXXED 

























i


----------



## 423flako

i got this hydro kit make me an offer will trade for twisted part let me know pm me if interested


----------



## elspock84

*STILL HAVE THIS FRAME
SHOOT ME SOME RESONABLE PRICES OR TRADES *

16in china frame.


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 389745
for sale no seat pm me offer and now has new 16inch bent forks chrome


----------



## oneofakind

12' lil tiger $135 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

16' Schwinn...$125


----------



## oneofakind

20' girls Schwinn $110..shipped


----------



## oneofakind

16' Schwinn frame..$65..shipped








Sale pending..!


----------



## oneofakind

16' Schwinn training wheels $35 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Candy paint 12' lil tiger with show chrome parts $200 shipped


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> 16' Schwinn frame..$65..shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale pending..!


SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup what he said SOLD...!


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 12' lil tiger $135 shipped


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 16' Schwinn...$125


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 20' girls Schwinn $110..shipped


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 16' Schwinn training wheels $35 shipped


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Candy paint 12' lil tiger with show chrome parts $200 shipped


TTT


----------



## elspock84

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> TTT


wats the lowest ull take pm me


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Lowr...=290630675058&ps=63&clkid=4087372693305355783



ohhh snap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cone_weezy

PedaLScraperZ said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Lowr...=290630675058&ps=63&clkid=4087372693305355783
> 
> ohhh snap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






buy it frankie u got all the money in the world!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

cone_weezy said:


> buy it frankie u got all the money in the world!


:bowrofl:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

cone_weezy said:


> buy it frankie u got all the money in the world!


I would if it was a super woman bike, I don't like superman, he wears tights like tony o, bahahaha just playin tony


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I would if it was a super woman bike, I don't like superman, he wears tights like tony o, bahahaha just playin tony


Put it on your wish list and I'll by it if you just post a damn clear photo of your bike already! Im sick of only seeing it in that little as icon!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Kiloz said:


> Put it on your wish list and I'll by it if you just post a damn clear photo of your bike already! Im sick of only seeing it in that little as icon!


pics are coming, just waiting on the photoshoot....
I had to push it back because, i was away with the army the day of the shoot. Now also I'm waiting on one more part.



The first big detailed pics will be released in a magazine.

now back to the topic


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 390730
no seat now with new chrome springer front end


----------



## regal1981

sup everybody lookin for a 5 button seat in black velour and also im lookin for a set of 20" "LOWRIDER" tires. also if someone has some 72-144 spoke rims layin around shoot me how much u want for them...


----------



## el peyotero

IM looking for one of those baseball bat holders, if anyone has one for sale or knows where i can find one hit me up. thx


----------



## rodzr

26" schwinn 
serial # LN528927
























85 shipped


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> IM looking for one of those baseball bat holders, if anyone has one for sale or knows where i can find one hit me up. thx


Hit up schwinn1966 :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

diamond shape frame still for sale- 80 shipped if this interests you call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm


----------



## TonyO

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I would if it was a super woman bike, I don't like superman, he wears tights like tony o, bahahaha just playin tony


:scrutinize:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> Hit up schwinn1966 :thumbsup:


thanks homie ill do that


----------



## Kiloz

Kiloz said:


> Looking for
> 20" CHROME DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED BANANA SEAT
> TRIPLE SQUARE TWISTED BIRDCAGE STEERING WHEEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for any of this.


Still looking for any of this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Kiloz said:


> Still looking for any of this.


Did you try fantasy Lowrider. They have everything.


----------



## Kiloz

socios b.c. prez said:


> Did you try fantasy Lowrider. They have everything.


I actually am about to put in the custom order for these parts, I just wanted to make sure no one out there has any of this.


----------



## schwinn1966

16" Schwinn Seat Pan is in immaculate shape! 
$40 Shipped! 


















$80 SHipped
72 Spoke 16" Wheels


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> sale pending


Sold!!!


----------



## regal_swaga

schwinn1966 said:


> 16" Schwinn Seat Pan is in immaculate shape!
> $40 Shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $80 SHipped
> 72 Spoke 16" Wheels


Pm me pay pal or method of payment want to get those wheels


----------



## schwinn1966

regal_swaga said:


> Pm me pay pal or method of payment want to get those wheels


Sorry Wheels SOLD.


----------



## schwinn1966

$35 Shipped  NEW


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Stearing Wheel Sold 


Have The Forks,HandleBars,And Light Still For Sale !


View attachment 391624
View attachment 391625
View attachment 391626


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Subs,Amps,And Screens,And Hydrolic Pumps

$15 Shipped

View attachment 391627



All 8 Sets Of Rims $25 Shipped

View attachment 391629
View attachment 391630


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Looking For A Twisted Frame


----------



## brn2ridelo

Is this bike worth anything


----------



## elspock84

brn2ridelo said:


> Is this bike worth anything


In that condition about 50-60 but it all depends on da buyer.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

I NEED OG SCHWINN HARDWARE FOR A 20".PM ME PICS AND PRICE.THANK YOU


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ILat The Flat Twisted Forks,Flat Twisted Light With Bracket,And Flat Twisted HandleBars For $175 Shipped (Stearing Wheel Sold)



View attachment 391877
View attachment 391878
View attachment 391879


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

I Have This Schwinn Seat Post,And Seat Bracket(Its Real Took It Off A 26 Inch Schwinn)Make Offers

View attachment 391886
View attachment 391887



I Have This Rare Chopper Front End 

View attachment 391888
View attachment 391889


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Have This Front Whell

View attachment 391891


Dont Know What This Is But Make Offer

View attachment 391892



Make Offers On Chopper Front End To


----------



## schwinn1966

Gol


SOLD


----------



## brownie_602

got the forks sissi bar and sprocket in the red circle for sale

the forks and sissi bar are made by tnt n the forks I think by down low customs

make offer I dnt need these pm me any offers thx


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking for some 12" wheels paypal ready please send pic


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

I Have These Polaroid Screens They Clip On Headrest Have Game Controller,Remote,And All The Conections

Looking To Trade For Lowrider Bike Parts Let Me Know What You Have



View attachment 392634


----------



## JAMES843

schwinn1966 said:


> Gol
> 
> 
> SOLD



thanks homie


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Flat Twisted Forks,HandleBars,And Light With Bracket($175 Shipped)

View attachment 392867
View attachment 392868
View attachment 392869
View attachment 392870



Front 72 Spoke Rim($40)

View attachment 392871


Rare Chopper Front End($50)

View attachment 392873
View attachment 392874


Schwinn Seat Post,And Seat Clamp ($30)

View attachment 392875
View attachment 392876



Schwinn Frame Serial #(hc9389820)

View attachment 392878


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Flat Twisted Forks,HandleBars,And Light With Bracket($175 Shipped)
> 
> View attachment 392867
> View attachment 392868
> View attachment 392869
> View attachment 392870
> 
> 
> 
> Front 72 Spoke Rim($40)
> 
> View attachment 392871
> 
> 
> Rare Chopper Front End($50)
> 
> View attachment 392873
> View attachment 392874
> 
> 
> Schwinn Seat Post,And Seat Clamp ($30)
> 
> View attachment 392875
> View attachment 392876
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn Frame Serial #(hc9389820)
> 
> View attachment 392878






View attachment 392880


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Need Gone Anybody ?:dunno:


----------



## elspock84

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 392880


Not a SCHWINN noob. Also 30 for a rusty clamp and seatpost? come on what u smoking?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

brownie_602 said:


> got the forks sissi bar and sprocket in the red circle for sale
> 
> the forks and sissi bar are made by tnt n the forks I think by down low customs
> 
> make offer I dnt need these pm me any offers thx


pm a price and shippn for the forks.. thanks brother.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Not a SCHWINN noob. Also 30 for a rusty clamp and seatpost? come on what u smoking?


:wow:


----------



## oneofakind

For sale all or parts china frame make offers








1966 western flyer








16' Schwinn pixie


----------



## oneofakind

20' Schwinn girls frame








20' Schwinn girls frame








20' Schwinn bantam girls frame with chaingaurd








Complete 16' girls bike older


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

elspock84 said:


> Not a SCHWINN noob. Also 30 for a rusty clamp and seatpost? come on what u smoking?



hc9389820 Serial Number Off Head Badge Also Another Serial Number On Back Of Frame Where Wheel Slides In


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TooThrowed_214 said:


> hc9389820 Serial Number Off Head Badge Dumbass Also Another Serial Number On Back Of Frame Where Wheel Slides In Get Your Shit Straight


:wow: ehhhhhh homessss.!


----------



## elspock84

TooThrowed_214 said:


> hc9389820 Serial Number Off Head Badge Also Another Serial Number On Back Of Frame Where Wheel Slides In


Not a SCHWINN


----------



## elspock84

90 shipped ready to go. 16in china frame wit brown flake blend.


----------



## brownie_602

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> pm a price and shippn for the forks.. thanks brother.


pm sent 


also sisis bar pending


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

elspock84 said:


> 90 shipped ready to go. 16in china frame wit brown flake blend.



pOSTED On Ebay For $40:nono:


----------



## elspock84

TooThrowed_214 said:


> pOSTED On Ebay For $40:nono:


49+25 shipped is 74 and it was an auction so it coulda gone either way. dont try to make me look bad homie it aint gonna work. so try again bitch.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

elspock84 said:


> 49+25 shipped is 74 and it was an auction so it coulda gone either way. dont try to make me look bad homie it aint gonna work. so try again bitch.



Go Run Around The Block A Couple Times Fat Ass Instead of Sitting Behind A Computer Talking Shit
:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

If I'm not mistaken 40 dollars was the "Starting BID"


----------



## 55800

bat holder w/ new wood bat $65 shipped
View attachment 393325

Also have white schwinn grips for $35 shipped
12" show chrome lucky 7 crank $55 shipped
polished lil tiger crank $35 shipped
brand new pedals $45 shipped
View attachment 393343

rims w/ new tires $220 shipped
View attachment 393327

12'' chrome springer forks $120 shipped {comes with hardware crown n spring}
View attachment 393329

show chrome 12" or 16" flat twisted engraved hadle bars $220 shipped {comes with goose neck}
View attachment 393336


----------



## Fleetangel

View attachment 393344
\\
View attachment 393345


china frame for sale....pm me offers...


----------



## elspock84

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Go Run Around The Block A Couple Times Fat Ass Instead of Sitting Behind A Computer Talking Shit
> :thumbsup:





LINCOLNSAL said:


> If I'm not mistaken 40 dollars was the "Starting BID"


it was 49 and bitch dont know how ebay works apparently :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Throwed


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> it was 49 and bitch dont know how ebay works apparently :uh:


$90 shipped sounds like a pretty good deal that frame is flaked the fuck out. you got other color frames for sale right now too or just the brown one?


----------



## ATX

elspock84 said:


> it was 49 and bitch dont know how ebay works apparently :uh:


DRAMA


----------



## schwinn1966

$100


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Schwinn Bantam For Sale Make offer !


View attachment 393379
View attachment 393380
View attachment 393381


----------



## JAMES843

schwinn1966 said:


> $100


 si that shipped


----------



## 55800

full custom fame for sale pm me offers frame needs to be repainted
View attachment 393437


----------



## schwinn1966

JAMES843 said:


> si that shipped


SOLD


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Schwinn Bantam For Sale Make offer !
> 
> 
> View attachment 393379
> View attachment 393380
> View attachment 393381




Trade For Twisted Frame,Tripple Twisted Forks,Tripple Twisted Sissy Bar,And A Tripple Twisted HandleBars...All Chrome On Bike Is Good Make Offers


----------



## Bigjxloc

Bigjxloc said:


> Pm me an offer


Monthly bump. everything for sale. 
also got 2 20" schwinn girls frames for sale
PM me if interested.


----------



## JAMES843

i am the selling some parts off my sons bike i am making it in to a trike the parts i am saling are the rear Fender and all 4 16" Twisted Fender Braces amd Continental Kit and Steering Wheel Cover and back wheel cover pm me offers
i also will sale / trade the wheels off the bike i am open to trades


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

$120


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Schwinn Bantam For Sale Make offer !
> 
> 
> View attachment 393379
> View attachment 393380
> View attachment 393381




250 Shipped 200 local pick up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

this guys selling schwinn parts. hes ligit, i bought my 68 stingray frame,wheels,head and crank cups and rear axle from him. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-SCHWINN...494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6ca96efe


----------



## Fleetangel

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 393344
> \\
> View attachment 393345
> 
> 
> china frame for sale....pm me offers...


TTT


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 90 shipped ready to go. 16in china frame wit brown flake blend.


SOLD!!!


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 394189
no wheel or fenders 
View attachment 394191
no seat but has new chrome springer bent front end

pm me offers


----------



## isue1

I have a 66 schwinn hollywood 26inch frame with chainguard lookin to trade for a 20 inch girl schwinn frame with chainguard. Also have an extra wingtip chainguard for a 26inch lookin to trade for a 20inch stingray chainguard will post pics when i get it back from sandnblaster


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> i am the selling some parts off my sons bike i am making it in to a trike the parts i am saling are the rear Fender and all 4 16" Twisted Fender Braces amd Continental Kit and Steering Wheel Cover and back wheel cover pm me offers
> i also will sale / trade the wheels off the bike i am open to trades


or will trad for a 20" bike


----------



## elspock84

twisted extension crown and all twisted stem 45 shipped obo


----------



## David831

oneofakind said:


> 20' Schwinn girls frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20' Schwinn girls frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20' Schwinn bantam girls frame with chaingaurd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete 16' girls bike older


ill trade u the red one for two china frames


----------



## ripsta85

almost ready for paint and body work just need to finish up a few things, any one wants to buy it let me know it will be painted once done I can have it done with any color, comes with patterns and pinstripes


----------



## schwinn1966

Vintage OG Trike Kit SCHWINN Make offer


----------



## Clown Confusion

schwinn1966 said:


> Vintage OG Trike Kit SCHWINN Make offer


75 bucks


----------



## oneofakind

16' Schwinn frame and chainguard only..$85


----------



## 55800

wheels $220 shipped
handle bars $220 shipped
frame $320 shipped
-OBO-
View attachment 394303

View attachment 394304

View attachment 394305


----------



## schwinn1966

$250 for Forks & Pedals


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 16' Schwinn frame and chainguard only..$85


SOLD.. Another 16' Schwinn going to Highland Park..!


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> SOLD.. Another 16' Schwinn going to Highland Park..!


:h5:


----------



## Bigjxloc

sale pending on everything but the forks..








$45 Shipped
and this..








$20 shipped


----------



## ABEL760

I GOT TWO SETS OF REG FRONT SPRING ACTION FORKS (CHROME),THREE REG HANDLEBARS(CHROME),CHROME TWISTED SISSY BAR AND ONE REG STRAIGHT SISSY BER CHROME, CHROME SPROCKET,IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED PM ME AND I CAN SEND PICS....


----------



## Clown Confusion

elspock84 said:


> twisted extension crown and all twisted stem 45 shipped obo


will u take 35


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

isue1 said:


> I have a 66 schwinn hollywood 26inch frame with chainguard lookin to trade for a 20 inch girl schwinn frame with chainguard. Also have an extra wingtip chainguard for a 26inch lookin to trade for a 20inch stingray chainguard will post pics when i get it back from sandnblaster


I'm interested in the 26" chaingaurd.....Pm me the price if u want to sell it....


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> twisted extension crown and all twisted stem 45 shipped obo


.

both sold !


----------



## JAMES843

I have a set ok OG schwinn front springer fork i got them in a deal i just needed the wheel that came with it i will post pic asap photo bucket is fucked up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

JAMES843 said:


> I have a set ok OG schwinn front springer fork i got them in a deal i just needed the wheel that came with it i will post pic asap photo bucket is fucked up


glad its not just me thats noticing this. same with image shack, the html code keeps disappering and the damn thing wont load my pics any more.


----------



## 55800

orangecrush719 said:


> wheels $220 shipped
> handle bars $220 shipped
> frame $320 shipped
> -OBO-
> View attachment 394303
> 
> View attachment 394304
> 
> View attachment 394305


TTT


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Looking For Twisted Frame Anybody ?:dunno:


----------



## Kiloz

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Looking For Twisted Frame Anybody ?:dunno:


I might be able to get one for you homie, i'll PM you if I do, it a chrome frame just fyi.


----------



## JAMES843

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Looking For Twisted Frame Anybody ?:dunno:


i can get you a new one for 125 +shipping


----------



## ATX

diamond shape frame still for sale- 80 shipped if this interests you call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

JAMES843 said:


> i can get you a new one for 125 +shipping


Nah Looking Used...But Thanks Homie uffin:


----------



## BITCHimFROMakron

View attachment 395126
huret gear shifter ,no dry rott on the rubber boot dont have bottom clamp ....pm me ,i got pay pal


----------



## elspock84

500 shipped


----------



## Clown Confusion

elspock84 said:


> 500 shipped


looks good bro


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 500 shipped


Sale pending


----------



## socios b.c. prez

elspock84 said:


> 500 shipped


Looks really good homie. It just needs some pinstriping to really set it off. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> Looks really good homie. It just needs some pinstriping to really set it off. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks bro. Yeah some blue,red,and grey pinstriping. But that's up to the new owner


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

elspock84 said:


> 500 shipped


One of the nicest frames I seen that came out of the guurage!!! Great work on this one spock


----------



## elspock84

PedaLScraperZ said:


> One of the nicest frames I seen that came out of the guurage!!! Great work on this one spock


Thanks homie


----------



## furby714

this one shud b spocks new project !!!!


ATX said:


> diamond shape frame still for sale- 80 shipped if this interests you call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm


----------



## Lil Spanks

elspock84 said:


> 500 shipped


DAMM THATS WAY TOO MUCH FOR SOMETHING BASIC


----------



## elspock84

Lil Spanks said:


> DAMM THATS WAY TOO MUCH FOR SOMETHING BASIC


its layitlow homie you shoot high first and get ***** down to da price you really want. i just cant come on here and get what i want. so u raise da price and hopefully u get what u really want. :thumbsup: 

oh and on that note mark this mothafucka SOLD!!!!


----------



## elspock84

furby714 said:


> this one shud b spocks new project !!!!


not yet got a lot more projects i need to get done first. :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

elspock84 said:


> Thanks homie


no doubt bro.... 

If I was a Patriots Fan I would buy that shit in a minute and add sum N.E. Patriot murals on the skirts

yep, my ideas are going wild on it, lol


----------



## elspock84

PedaLScraperZ said:


> no doubt bro....
> 
> If I was a Patriots Fan I would buy that shit in a minute and add sum N.E. Patriot murals on the skirts
> 
> yep, my ideas are going wild on it, lol


thats a good idea


----------



## elspock84

got some 5 schwinn cranks and lucky 7 sprockets all orginal will need to be cleaned up and rechromed. theres 5yrs 62, 68,74,79,and 80
20 shipped each obo 



















































schwinn handle bars for 16in midget 25 shipped need to be rechromed


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

elspock84 said:


> thats a good idea


yep, lol. I got ideas for days


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> i am the selling some parts off my sons bike i am making it in to a trike the parts i am saling are the rear Fender and all 4 16" Twisted Fender Braces amd Continental Kit and Steering Wheel Cover and back wheel cover pm me offers
> i also will sale / trade the wheels off the bike i am open to trades


 ttt


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 395668



Camillion Paint $600 :twak:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Looking For

1.Twisted Seat Post
2.Twisted 4 Way Stem'
3.Twisted Mirrors
4.Twisted Mufflers With Holes
5.Light With Double Twisted Bracket

Need Everything Square Twist Let Me Know If You Have Any Of This :dunno:


----------



## inked1987

JAMES843 said:


> ttt


How much for the covers?


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> got some 5 schwinn cranks and lucky 7 sprockets all orginal will need to be cleaned up and rechromed. theres 5yrs 62, 68,74,79,and 80
> 20 shipped each obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schwinn handle bars for 16in midget 25 shipped need to be rechromed


Handle bars sold


----------



## Kiloz

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 395668
> 
> 
> 
> Camillion Paint $600 :twak:



Is that flat twisted spokes you have there homie?


----------



## somerstyle

For sale big air cyclinder


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Kiloz said:


> Is that flat twisted spokes you have there homie?



Yup

144 Twisted Spokes The Rims Are For Sale $250


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> not yet got a lot more projects i need to get done first. :thumbsup:


yea like mine:twak::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> yea like mine:twak::thumbsup:


That's y I said no menso :twak: :finger: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> That's y I said no menso :twak: :finger: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


:finger: suck the turkey neck cabron:finger: :roflmao: the feria is on its way weds


----------



## elspock84

still got 4 schwinn cranks and lucky 7 sprockets all orginal will need to be cleaned up and rechromed. theres 4yrs62, 68,,79,and 80
20 shipped each obo 

































.


----------



## Clown Confusion

elspock84 said:


> still got 4 schwinn cranks and lucky 7 sprockets all orginal will need to be cleaned up and rechromed. theres 4yrs62, 68,,79,and 80
> 20 shipped each obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


dammm look at all that crank lol


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

I Have A Touch Screen Mp3,It Takes Pictures,And Records Videos Has A 1.3 Megapixel Camera


Im Asking $45 Obo Hit Me Up 


View attachment 396017
View attachment 396018


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Anybody have bearing cups for a china frame? I thought I had some, but I didn't. I need both headset cups and bottom bracket cups. 

Hit me up if you have anything. Thanks again.


----------



## elspock84

Clown Confusion said:


> dammm look at all that crank lol


Did looking at all day crank make ur nose watery :420:


----------



## elspock84

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Anybody have bearing cups for a china frame? I thought I had some, but I didn't. I need both headset cups and bottom bracket cups.
> 
> Hit me up if you have anything. Thanks again.


I have the bottom cups but da top ones u might have to measure. Cause there's 2 different sizs on chinas.


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Ah damn ya I forgot about that. Shit I just dropped it off at the shop for sandblasting. 

I'll probably have it back by wednesday, so I'll get some measurements then.

thanks again


----------



## JAMES843

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Looking For
> 
> 1.Twisted Seat Post
> 2.Twisted 4 Way Stem'
> 3.Twisted Mirrors
> 4.Twisted Mufflers With Holes
> 5.Light With Double Twisted Bracket
> 
> Need Everything Square Twist Let Me Know If You Have Any Of This :dunno:


you got a pm


----------



## mista_gonzo

Anyone selling just the bent (square) twisted fork bottom bars? I already have a bent twisted fork, want to make it all twisted... Please pm if u do. TIA, Gonz


----------



## elspock84

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Ah damn ya I forgot about that. Shit I just dropped it off at the shop for sandblasting.
> 
> I'll probably have it back by wednesday, so I'll get some measurements then.
> 
> thanks again


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

I have 
144 spoke wheels
square twisted bent fork
square twisted handle bars
square twisted tall sissy bar
square double twisted pedals 
square twisted frame 
black velvet seat









SLR is dead, I will post more once I charge my battery for it. (Only the chrome twisted bike)


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Anybody have bearing cups for a china frame? I thought I had some, but I didn't. I need both headset cups and bottom bracket cups.
> 
> Hit me up if you have anything. Thanks again.


I think I have a head bearing set with cups.....I'll check tomorrow....if I have them....I'll hook u up


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Kiloz said:


> I have
> 144 spoke wheels
> square twisted bent fork
> square twisted handle bars
> square twisted tall sissy bar
> square double twisted pedals
> square twisted frame
> black velvet seat
> Photos will be posted as soon as I clean off the parts.



Pm Sent About Twisted Frame


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 396246
View attachment 396247
View attachment 396248


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 396246
> View attachment 396247
> View attachment 396248


HOW MUCH ANY TRADES


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> HOW MUCH ANY TRADES



Pending Right Now Homie


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> HOW MUCH ANY TRADES



Will Trade For 144 Twisted Rims,Twisted Frame,And Any Square Or Flat Twisted Parts ...Or $250 Cash


Ill Lat You Know If Deal Falls Thru


----------



## somerstyle

Hey I sent pm's to the two guys that hit me up. Send ur guys number or here's mine. 5099010428


----------



## Boricua Customs

Kiloz said:


> I have
> 144 spoke wheels
> square twisted bent fork
> square twisted handle bars
> square twisted tall sissy bar
> square double twisted pedals
> square twisted frame
> black velvet seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLR is dead, I will post more once I charge my battery for it. (Only the chrome twisted bike)


pm me or hit me up on facebook with a price on the handle bars Keny


----------



## brownie_602

brownie_602 said:


> got the forks sissi bar and sprocket in the red circle for sale
> 
> the forks and sissi bar are made by tnt n the forks I think by down low customs
> 
> make offer I dnt need these pm me any offers thx


sissi bar n gold down crown sold still got the fork and selling the seat also pm me wit offers lookin for flat twisted shit


----------



## Est.1979

Looking 4 Schwinn ape hangers the one's that came on the deluxe model in good condition and chain guard from a krate model hit me up got trade or cash


----------



## Est.1979

re-pop 26" schwinn forks also got murray springer forks in good condition just need to be put together the right way







looking for schwinn ape hangers,krate chain guard or sissy bar shocker in good condition


----------



## elspock84

Est.1979 said:


> re-pop 26" schwinn forks also got murray springer forks in good condition just need to be put together the right way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking for schwinn ape hangers,krate chain guard or sissy bar shocker in good condition


im pretty sure i have those handle bars.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

re-pop 26" schwinn forks also got murr







looking for schwinn ape hangers,krate chain guard or sissy bar shocker in good condition[/QUOTE]

WHAT BRAND IS THAT FRAME AND FORK.I GOT A 20" JUST LIKE THAT.BUT I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT IT IS?


----------



## oneofakind

Full custom 20' frame with 3d skulls candy green paint..$225 shipped..


----------



## cruisethewhip

i got a clean ass trike on my profile album pics it just at home collecting dust , take a look and make an offer might be willing to part it out if you take lots of parts..


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Full custom 20' frame with 3d skulls candy green paint..$225 shipped..


Shoulda sold it to me unpainted


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> Shoulda sold it to me unpainted


You could still work your magic on it.....I wanted to build it but I got my eye on another project..!


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> You could still work your magic on it.....I wanted to build it but I got my eye on another project..!


True but I got way to many orders I need to fill first. Plus some of my own to finish first.


----------



## David831

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> ill trade u the red one for two china frames


Do u still got the red frame n chainguard bro hit me up if u got it


----------



## oneofakind

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Do u still got the red frame n chainguard bro hit me up if u got it


Red frame sold


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Ok I got my frame back from the shop today. I was wondering what measurement I need to take to make the distinction between the china frames regarding the headset bearing cup sizes.

Is it the headset tube diameter? If so, I measured it @ 32mm I.D.


----------



## Kiloz

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Ok I got my frame back from the shop today. I was wondering what measurement I need to take to make the distinction between the china frames regarding the headset bearing cup sizes.
> 
> Is it the headset tube diameter? If so, I measured it @ 32mm I.D.











TYPICAL CHINA FRAME MEASUREMENTS

21.1 MM IS THE STANDERD I BELIEVE BUT I COULD BE WRONG


----------



## somerstyle

20 shipped For the air cyclinder I have its one of the big ones not the slim ones


----------



## JAMES843

twisted Continental Kit Chrome in good shap 30 shipped


----------



## JAMES843

all 3 wheels and 2 tires off this bike $90


----------



## Est.1979

elspock84 said:


> im pretty sure i have those handle bars.


how much shipped to 93309


----------



## Est.1979

HOTSHOT956 said:


> re-pop 26" schwinn forks also got murr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking for schwinn ape hangers,krate chain guard or sissy bar shocker in good condition


WHAT BRAND IS THAT FRAME AND FORK.I GOT A 20" JUST LIKE THAT.BUT I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT IT IS?[/QUOTE]
the forks are from a murray eliminater and the frame is a china schwinn


----------



## 55800

orangecrush719 said:


> wheels $220 shipped
> handle bars $220 shipped
> frame $320 shipped
> -OBO-
> View attachment 394303
> 
> View attachment 394304
> 
> View attachment 394305


TTT
$220 shipped on the frame need it gone


----------



## David831

somerstyle said:


> 20 shipped For the air cyclinder I have its one of the big ones not the slim ones


Does it fit Wit a twisted crown


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Est.1979 said:


> WHAT BRAND IS THAT FRAME AND FORK.I GOT A 20" JUST LIKE THAT.BUT I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT IT IS?


the forks are from a murray eliminater and the frame is a china schwinn[/QUOTE]

oh ok thank you bro.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Anybody Deal Didn't Go Through 

Anyways 144 Twisted Rims With Tires $200

Hit Me Up Looking For Trades

144 Spoke Rims,Twisted Frame,Flat Twisted Handlebars,Flat Twisted Steering Wheel

Pm

View attachment 397048
View attachment 397049
View attachment 397050


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 397051
View attachment 397052
View attachment 397053



$40 You Pay Shipping


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 397054


$35 You Pay Shipping


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 397056



$125 Shipped


----------



## somerstyle

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Does it fit Wit a twisted crown


its a little longer than a regular spring, but if im right the twisted crowns are longer than the stock ones so i would say yes.


----------



## David831

somerstyle said:


> its a little longer than a regular spring, but if im right the twisted crowns are longer than the stock ones so i would say yes.


Well ill let u knw wen i get the money


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 397834
View attachment 397835
View attachment 397836



Runs Good,Full Body Airbrushed Asking $300 Obo Of Trade


----------



## 55800

i got a set of white schwinn grips there used but in new condition $35 shipped


----------



## idillon

looking for 20in bike. hit me up nothing fancy just basic. :thumbsup:thanks


----------



## elspock84

idillon said:


> looking for 20in bike. hit me up nothing fancy just basic. :thumbsup:thanks


U got a pm


----------



## schwinn1966

I still have this 20" OG Trike Kit. Make offer!


----------



## cruisethewhip

i got a clean ass trike on my profile album pics it just at home collecting dust , take a look and make an offer might be willing to part it out if you take lots of parts..


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

cruisethewhip said:


> i got a clean ass trike on my profile album pics it just at home collecting dust , take a look and make an offer might be willing to part it out if you take lots of parts..



$350


----------



## cruisethewhip

TooThrowed_214 said:


> $350


sorry, No :no:


----------



## cruisethewhip

i can make more than half of that by selling just the rims w/ tire for 200. Im good but thanks for your interest


----------



## ATX

chrome seat pan for 20inch bike still in good condition-SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 398818



Bro is Worth $350 Thass A Good Price ?Highest I Will Go Is $450 Cash In Hand


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

cruisethewhip said:


> sorry, No :no:



It Realli Dont Have Alot Of Twist


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I'm looking for a durable bike Turntable.


If anyone has one "like Dennison Schwinn's used to make" that's the style that I'm looking for.

I have the long bar for the bike so I don't need that but, everything else.

hit me up with pics what you got and a price......

Thanks


----------



## rodriguezmodels

I HAVE A 16 INCH SCWINN KICKSTAND CHROMED IM LOCATED IN CHINO CA I WILL SHIP IT ILL TRY TO POST PICTURES BY THIS WEEK OPEN TO OFFERS!!!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Looking For Twisted Frame


----------



## elspock84

1977 schwinn back up for sale 130 obo i have the chainguard for it painted but didnt notice til after i was done spraying it that its kind of bent. thats y its up for 130 obo.


----------



## schwinn1966

sold


----------



## oneofakind

Schwinn lucky 7 sprockets $15 each shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Schwinn stamped 20' rims $50 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Schwinn girls frame only..$45 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Schwinn girls frame with custom cut chain guard $70 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Custom 20' fenders ready for paint $125 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

TTT....


----------



## oneofakind

TTT....


----------



## oneofakind

1966 20' roadmaster $120 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Full custom 20' frame with 3D skulls candy green paint $180 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Schwinn stamped 20' rims $50 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Schwinn lucky 7 sprockets $15 each shipped


----------



## oneofakind

1960's sears roebuck 20" boys frame $50 shipped


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 400401
NO WHEELS OR FENDERS
View attachment 400402
NO SEAT NOW HAS NEW BENT SPRINGER FORKS CHROME


----------



## elspock84

1977 schwinn back up for sale 130 obo i have the chainguard for it painted but didnt notice til after i was done spraying it that its kind of bent. thats y its up for 130 obo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

oneofakind said:


> Schwinn girls frame with custom cut chain guard $70 shipped


Nice chainguard.


----------



## lesstime

NO WHEELS OR FENDERS
NO SEAT NOW HAS NEW BENT SPRINGER FORKS CHROME 
View attachment 400513​


----------



## rodriguezmodels

HERE ARE PICTURES OF THE 16 INCH SCHWINN KICKSTAND THE # ON IT IS \\\375/// U CAN CONTACT ME ON MY CELL (909)938-1523 DAVID....


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> Nice chainguard.


THATS WHAT SHE SAID! :fool2:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I'm looking for a durable bike Turntable.
> 
> 
> If anyone has one "like Dennison Schwinn's used to make" that's the style that I'm looking for.
> 
> I have the long bar for the bike so I don't need that but, everything else.
> 
> hit me up with pics what you got and a price......
> 
> Thanks


....


----------



## JAMES843

If any needs any parts just let me know i have a dealer account with www.fnrco.com


----------



## oneofakind

I'm looking for a pixie chain guard and handle bars I got lots to trade for em hit me up..thanks


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> I'm looking for a pixie chain guard and handle bars I got lots to trade for em hit me up..thanks


What kinda pixie??


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> I'm looking for a pixie chain guard and handle bars I got lots to trade for em hit me up..thanks


for a pixie with removable top bar or the straight bar... an what do you got for trades


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> for a pixie with removable top bar or the straight bar... an what do you got for trades


Straight bar..what you Lookin for..?


----------



## elspock84

100 shipped need it gone taking up space.


----------



## David831

JAMES843 said:


> If any needs any parts just let me know i have a dealer account with www.fnrco.com


are the parts cheap


----------



## brownie_602

brownie_602 said:


> got the forks sissi bar and sprocket in the red circle for sale
> 
> the forks and sissi bar are made by tnt n the forks I think by down low customs
> 
> make offer I dnt need these pm me any offers thx


i need these gone 30 shipped for the sprocket and 45 shipped for the forks obo pm me


----------



## el peyotero

brownie_602 said:


> i need these gone 30 shipped for the sprocket and 45 shipped for the forks obo pm me


damn good deal on the forks thats cheap!


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Custom 20' fenders ready for paint $125 shipped


SOLD....!


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Schwinn girls frame with custom cut chain guard $70 shipped


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Schwinn girls frame only..$45 shipped


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 1966 20' roadmaster $120 shipped


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Full custom 20' frame with 3D skulls candy green paint $180 shipped


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Schwinn stamped 20' rims $50 shipped


These are S7....


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Schwinn lucky 7 sprockets $15 each shipped


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 1960's sears roebuck 20" boys frame $50 shipped


TTT


----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


> SOLD....!


i knew those wouldnt last long..bad ass!


----------



## oneofakind

20' inch custom frame $80 shipped


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> 20' inch custom frame $80 shipped


man i need to get me a shed to store all my shit also. :banghead:


----------



## Clown Confusion

LOOKING FOR A 12''


----------



## oneofakind

20' girls western flyer custom frame $150 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> man i need to get me a shed to store all my shit also. :banghead:


----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


> 20' girls western flyer custom frame $150 shipped


clean!


----------



## ripsta85

Let me know what you need twisted bars, 12" fork and handle bars, seat, and one front fender 4 pegs could be used as other stuff they need to be re gold plated, an I also have two skulls engraved an two tone ,bike stand,20x2 schwinn stingray slick tire and the little wheel and tire that also comes with the schwinn stingray, also a schwinn 20x4 wheel and tire


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ripsta85 said:


> Let me know what you need twisted bars, 12" fork and handle bars, seat, and one front fender 4 pegs could be used as other stuff they need to be re gold plated, an I also have two skulls engraved an two tone ,bike stand,20x2 schwinn stingray slick tire and the little wheel and tire that also comes with the schwinn stingray, also a schwinn 20x4 wheel and tire


nice stuff bro, good luck with the sales


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ripsta85 said:


> Let me know what you need twisted bars, 12" fork and handle bars, seat, and one front fender 4 pegs could be used as other stuff they need to be re gold plated, an I also have two skulls engraved an two tone ,bike stand,20x2 schwinn stingray slick tire and the little wheel and tire that also comes with the schwinn stingray, also a schwinn 20x4 wheel and tire


PM SENT


----------



## brownie_602

el peyotero said:


> damn good deal on the forks thats cheap!


yea i knw i just need them gone i need cash to buy some sheet metal n other shit i need


----------



## cruisethewhip

TooThrowed_214 said:


> It Realli Dont Have Alot Of Twist


it has TWISTED ... HANDLEBARS, 4 TWISTED MIRRORS, TWISTED BUMPER THATS NOT SHOWN IN PIC, TWISTED SEAT TRIM, TWISTED SISSY BAR THAT GOES ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM OF TRIKE KIT, TWISTED CRANK, TWISTED PEDALS, TWISTED FENDER BRACES ON ALL 3 RIMS AND A TWISTED KICK STAND even tho it doesnt need it lol
it had twisted bottom fork but i sold it to "84beast" what else do u want thats twisted?? i was orginally going to go with the twisted mufflers but not my style... PM me if u interested in it for the last price you said....


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

brownie_602 said:


> yea i knw i just need them gone i need cash to buy some sheet metal n other shit i need


Ill take em, pm sent


----------



## vargas310

is anyone selling air kit pm me need it shipped to 90731


----------



## Lil_Rob00

cruisethewhip said:


> it has TWISTED ... HANDLEBARS, 4 TWISTED MIRRORS, TWISTED BUMPER THATS NOT SHOWN IN PIC, TWISTED SEAT TRIM, TWISTED SISSY BAR THAT GOES ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM OF TRIKE KIT, TWISTED CRANK, TWISTED PEDALS, TWISTED FENDER BRACES ON ALL 3 RIMS AND A TWISTED KICK STAND even tho it doesnt need it lol
> it had twisted bottom fork but i sold it to "84beast" what else do u want thats twisted?? i was orginally going to go with the twisted mufflers but not my style... PM me if u interested in it for the last price you said....


Is it flat twisted or square tisted parts?


----------



## ATX

20inch diamond shape frame for sale-80 shipped
the frame is straight up metal no bondoe added or fiberglass
this is a good deal dont kno why no one has jumped on it i guess everybady wants sometin for nothin
ANYWAYS! if this interests you call/or text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for looking


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Looking For A Airkit Pm Me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ATX said:


> 20inch diamond shape frame for sale-80 shipped
> the frame is straight up metal no bondoe added or fiberglass
> this is a good deal dont kno why no one has jumped on it i guess everybady wants sometin for nothin
> ANYWAYS! if this interests you call/or text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for looking


I dont know why no one has bought this frame but this frame has a bondo all over the tank. How can you say no bondo was used on it? Its right there in front of you when you look at it.


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> I dont know why no one has bought this frame but this frame has a bondo all over the tank. How can you say no bondo was used on it? Its right there in front of you when you look at it.


:werd:


----------



## ATX

socios b.c. prez said:


> I dont know why no one has bought this frame but this frame has a bondo all over the tank. How can you say no bondo was used on it? Its right there in front of you when you look at it.


it's sheet metal *****


----------



## ATX

elspock84 said:


> :werd:


dis ***** lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ATX said:


> it's sheet metal *****



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

vargas310 said:


> is anyone selling air kit pm me need it shipped to 90731


 I make em to sell- check my screen name out than search my topics- look for 'air parts for sale', than if you interested hit me up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Looking For A Airkit Pm Me


You i'll charge double but i got em


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ATX said:


> it's sheet metal *****


But there's bondo over the sheet metal. Thats not bare metal on the tank.


----------



## cruisethewhip

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Is it flat twisted or square tisted parts?


Flat.. i think ... ive been out the bike game for awhile sorry..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Looking For A Airkit Pm Me





vargas310 said:


> is anyone selling air kit pm me need it shipped to 90731





PedaLScraperZ said:


> I make em to sell- check my screen name out than search my topics- look for 'air parts for sale', than if you interested hit me up


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/257256-airkit-parts-sale.html here's the topic fellas check page 8 about 3 posts down from the top of the page all info is there


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> But there's bondo over the sheet metal. Thats not bare metal on the tank.


:werd:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

JUSTDEEZ said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


x2!!


----------



## ATX

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ATX

socios b.c. prez said:


> But there's bondo over the sheet metal. Thats not bare metal on the tank.


 fuckin net bangers in dey 30's hatin on my shit lol yall r fuckin losers lmao


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ATX said:


> fuckin net bangers in dey 30's hatin on my shit lol yall r fuckin losers lmao


You mad bro?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

im looking for a 16" straight fork..


----------



## elspock84

ATX said:


> fuckin net bangers in dey 30's hatin on my shit lol yall r fuckin losers lmao


hating???? not one person has talked shit bout the bike. your sayin theres no bondo on the frame and u gotta be a blind mothafucka not to see theres bondo all over it. i know what u tryin to say but u aint sayin it right. what u is supposed to be saying is "da tank is all sheetmetal but has bondo on it to smooth and even it out."


----------



## elspock84

PINK86REGAL said:


> im looking for a 16" straight fork..


what kind of condtion?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ATX said:


> fuckin net bangers in dey 30's hatin on my shit lol yall r fuckin losers lmao


fukkn idiot


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios b.c. prez said:


> You mad bro?


looks like we gotta take a trip to texas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> looks like we gotta take a trip to texas


I will go to Texas but I dont beat up little kids.


----------



## oneofakind

socios b.c. prez said:


> I will go to Texas but I dont beat up little kids.


TOPDOGS going to Texas next year..!


----------



## elspock84

100 shipped need it gone taking up space.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

elspock84 said:


> what kind of condtion?


pm me what u got homie


----------



## David831

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS going to Texas next year..!


They have bikes in texas


----------



## oneofakind

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> They have bikes in texas


No were going to show in Texas next year we went to az this year so now we going to Texas..!


----------



## cone_weezy

oneofakind said:


> No were going to show in Texas next year we went to az this year so now we going to Texas..!


what show yall going to be at in texas next yr?


----------



## elspock84

got 4 schwinn fairladys for sale. 










1974 50 shipped 

























1968 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped 

























1975 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped

























1969 schwinn farilady 75 shipped or 50 shipped for just da frame


----------



## oneofakind

cone_weezy said:


> what show yall going to be at in texas next yr?


Can't say we just Gunna show up to one ..


----------



## isue1

elspock84 said:


> got 4 schwinn fairladys for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1974 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1975 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969 schwinn farilady 75 shipped or 50 shipped for just da frame


 if i can sell my hollywood frame ill pick one up


----------



## elspock84

isue1 said:


> if i can sell my hollywood frame ill pick one up


Ok cool I could send it wit ur chainguard


----------



## isue1

elspock84 said:


> Ok cool I could send it wit ur chainguard


 koo hopefully i cn get some cash up:thumbsup:


----------



## isue1

oh ya but i need a chainguard for that 1 too:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

isue1 said:


> oh ya but i need a chainguard for that 1 too:biggrin::biggrin:


Ill check to see what I got.


----------



## Clown Confusion

posting this up for El Socio 26'' 60 bucks


----------



## JAMES843

ripsta85 said:


> Let me know what you need twisted bars, 12" fork and handle bars, seat, and one front fender 4 pegs could be used as other stuff they need to be re gold plated, an I also have two skulls engraved an two tone ,bike stand,20x2 schwinn stingray slick tire and the little wheel and tire that also comes with the schwinn stingray, also a schwinn 20x4 wheel and tire





how much for that wide wheel and tire?


----------



## furby714

shipped ??


Clown Confusion said:


> posting this up for El Socio 26'' 60 bucks


----------



## el peyotero

damn u guys r gonna make me go broke always posting so many good deals up in here


----------



## Clown Confusion

furby714 said:


> shipped ??


 do u live in Stockton


----------



## elspock84

got 4 schwinn fairladys for sale. 










1974 50 shipped 




























1975 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped

























1969 schwinn farilady 75 shipped or 50 shipped for just da frame


----------



## elspock84

100 shipped need it gone taking up space.


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS

looking for og schwinn krate parts


----------



## David831

Im trying to get rid off a china frame any ome out there im asking $ 35


----------



## MR50CHEVY

I got some 12in lil tiger og schwinn pedals in good condition just need chromeand the 12 inch rims with hard tires (no tubes) in good condition need chrome and some og red schwinn grips if anyone interested pm me


----------



## furby714

no orange county


Clown Confusion said:


> do u live in Stockton


----------



## monte carlo rider

Any One have a pedal car for sale or bike cylinders


----------



## 55800

$35 shipped


----------



## socios b.c. prez

orangecrush719 said:


> $35 shipped


Are they used or brand new?


----------



## haro amado

monte carlo rider said:


> Any One have a pedal car for sale or bike cylinders


I have one air cylinder for sale 30+ 5 for shiping


----------



## 55800

socios b.c. prez said:


> Are they used or brand new?


they were on my bike for about 3 months there clean nun wrong with em


----------



## socios b.c. prez

orangecrush719 said:


> they were on my bike for about 3 months there clean nun wrong with em


Any trades?


----------



## ripsta85

Pegs are gone so are the 12" handle bars and forks still have everything else, bike stand is perfect for showing your bike on the floor also taking trades for 12" parts or 26" parts


ripsta85 said:


> Let me know what you need twisted bars, 12" fork and handle bars, seat, and one front fender 4 pegs could be used as other stuff they need to be re gold plated, an I also have two skulls engraved an two tone ,bike stand,20x2 schwinn stingray slick tire and the little wheel and tire that also comes with the schwinn stingray, also a schwinn 20x4 wheel and tire


----------



## 55800

socios b.c. prez said:


> Any trades?


Ya wat cha got


----------



## sneekyg909

Still Available...


View attachment 405094



View attachment 405095



View attachment 405096



View attachment 405097


Any Questions P.M me


----------



## lilmikew86

man i hate this topic cause im broke


----------



## 96tein

I hate this topic, not because im broke but because my money is tied up an spokin for lol.. Yall should wait for uuummmmmm three months then start sellin the 12" parts cause my frame will be done then =)


----------



## Kiloz

haro amado said:


> I have one air cylinder for sale 30+ 5 for shiping


Photos please


----------



## Lil_Rob00

These are not mine just found them on Ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/custom-show...114?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45ff423f6a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/custom-lowr...288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45ff424bd0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

orangecrush719 said:


> Ya wat cha got


What are you looking for? I got a few OG Schwinn parts. :dunno:


----------



## Kiloz

socios b.c. prez said:


> What are you looking for? I got a few OG Schwinn parts. :dunno:


I am looking for a square twisted seat if you happen to have one :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Kiloz said:


> I am looking for a square twisted seat if you happen to have one :thumbsup:


I'm fresh out of them homie.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 405972
View attachment 405973


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 405975
View attachment 405976
View attachment 405977
View attachment 405979
make offers 2012 is coming bust out something new


----------



## luckydice

can i see larger pics and a price?


----------



## lesstime

luckydice said:


> can i see larger pics and a price?


who and what????


----------



## luckydice

lesstime said:


> who and what????


meant toothrowed sorry bro


----------



## Juxes_One

hw much 4 the blue bike?


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> TTT


TTT...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 406675
View attachment 406676
View attachment 406677
View attachment 406678





$325 Plus Shipping Or What You Have To Trade ? Pm Me


----------



## elspock84

got 3 schwinn fairladys for sale. 










1974 50 shipped 




























1975 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped

























1969 schwinn farilady 50 shipped for just da frame 















[/QUOTE]


----------



## elspock84

100 shipped need it gone taking up space. OBO NEED GONE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DOES ANYBODY HAVE

1. 4 THIN TWISTED FENDER BRACES
2. A GOLD SHOW READY SPROKET
3. CRANK CUSTOM OR TWISTED
4. THIN TWISTED MIRROR GOT TO BE GOLD
5. THIN TWISTED CONTINETAL KIT

DOES ANYBODY HAAVE USED
6.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

I Have Twisted Carnk With Sproket ^---^


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DOES ANYBODY HAVE
> 
> 1. 4 THIN TWISTED FENDER BRACES
> 2. A GOLD SHOW READY SPROKET
> 3. CRANK CUSTOM OR TWISTED
> 4. THIN TWISTED MIRROR GOT TO BE GOLD
> 5. THIN TWISTED CONTINETAL KIT
> 
> DOES ANYBODY HAAVE USED
> 6.



Crank I Have A Twisted One ...


----------



## schwinn1966

24" 144 Spoke Rims n Tires (no tubes)
$125


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Still looking for bottom bracket cups and headset cups and headset bearings for a china frame. The size for the headset is the larger of the two for the china frames.

I have the smaller cups and they don't fit, so I assume the larger ones have to work.


----------



## elspock84

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Still looking for bottom bracket cups and headset cups and headset bearings for a china frame. The size for the headset is the larger of the two for the china frames.
> 
> I have the smaller cups and they don't fit, so I assume the larger ones have to work.


ill check tonight i might have them


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Sounds good bro thanks


----------



## elspock84

1966 schwinn stingray. 300 plus shipping obo. buyer went mia on facebook so ill post it up here.


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> 1966 schwinn stingray. 300 shipped obo. buyer went mia on facebook so ill post it up here.


Bad ass homie.. TTT!


----------



## ripsta85

Found the complete set 4 skulls engraved and 2-tone on one side and gold on the other, also tap so you can make your own bracket and screw them on or just screw them on to anything I had them as mirrors, still have the bike stand, and 20x4 and 24" schwinn stingray chopper wheels and tires looking to sale or Trade for 12" or 26" parts wheels, forks, handle bars, fenders ect make offer or let me know what you got for trade




























Bike stand 










Wheels


----------



## ripsta85

Bike stands are sold



ripsta85 said:


> Found the complete set 4 skulls engraved and 2-tone on one side and gold on the other, also tap so you can make your own bracket and screw them on or just screw them on to anything I had them as mirrors, still have the bike stand, and 20x4 and 24" schwinn stingray chopper wheels and tires looking to sale or Trade for 12" or 26" parts wheels, forks, handle bars, fenders ect make offer or let me know what you got for trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 1966 schwinn stingray. 300 plus shipping obo. buyer went mia on facebook so ill post it up here.


pending


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

i got this lil tricycle ineed some spokes 4 it wher can i get them
View attachment 408025
or just new rims and tires


----------



## el peyotero

anyone ordered parts from Fantasy Toys website or done business with them? just wanted to make sure they were legit and good to do business with


----------



## furby714

*LOOKING FOR ALL PARTS FOR A 26 INCH CRUISER OR A CLEAN COMPLETE CRUISER HMU IF U HAVE THE PARTS OR A COMPLETE ONE THANX GOTTA FINISH MY SISTERS BIKE FOR CHRISTMAS *


----------



## kajumbo

el peyotero said:


> anyone ordered parts from Fantasy Toys website or done business with them? just wanted to make sure they were legit and good to do business with


I went thru them bout yr ago shipped pretty fast got my stuff bout week and half from them. I'm about to order sum custom parts from them also


----------



## el peyotero

kajumbo said:


> I went thru them bout yr ago shipped pretty fast got my stuff bout week and half from them. I'm about to order sum custom parts from them also


cool thanks for the feedback homie


----------



## schwinn1966

BRAND NEW $25 Shipped


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

sold, edited post


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

$375 Shipped Or Trade 



View attachment 408520
View attachment 408521
View attachment 408522
View attachment 408523


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Sold edited post


----------



## ATX

PedaLScraperZ said:


> WILL TRADE FOR A TURNTABLE


 hit up cone weezy for turntable he take care of you


----------



## lesstime

no fenders on lil tiger ,no seat or post on pixieII,lil tiger & pixie II has pedal set up on it now last chance to buy these two
View attachment 409288


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Sold- edited post


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Flat Twisted HandleBars
Flat Twisted Forks
Twisted Crank
3 Lowrider Sprockets
1 Square Twisted Pedal
32 Spoke Front And Back Rim
Custom Cut Forks,HandleBars,And Frame
2 Lowrider Bike Frames
2 Springs
Light With Flat Twisted Light Bracket
Streight Forks
4 Chrome HandleBars
3 Chrome Fender Braces
Twisted Kickstand
Chrome ChainGuard
Blue Bananna Seat
Black Bananna Seat
5 White Wall Tires 2 New Other 3 Used But Hold Air


Everything Most Go Hit Me Up For Player Prices


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Trade For Twisted Frame And Parts Lmk


----------



## Lil_Rob00

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Flat Twisted HandleBars
> Flat Twisted Forks
> Twisted Crank
> 3 Lowrider Sprockets
> 1 Square Twisted Pedal
> 32 Spoke Front And Back Rim
> Custom Cut Forks,HandleBars,And Frame
> 2 Lowrider Bike Frames
> 2 Springs
> Light With Flat Twisted Light Bracket
> Streight Forks
> 4 Chrome HandleBars
> 3 Chrome Fender Braces
> Twisted Kickstand
> Chrome ChainGuard
> Blue Bananna Seat
> Black Bananna Seat
> 5 White Wall Tires 2 New Other 3 Used But Hold Air
> 
> 
> Everything Most Go Hit Me Up For Player Prices


What kinda parts are you looking for in trades? or how much for the custom frame?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Lil_Rob00 said:


> What kinda parts are you looking for in trades? or how much for the custom frame?



Twisted Frame,Square Twisted Parts What You Have ?


----------



## dave_st23

I'm selling my daughters "fairy spell" bike almost everything is custom made by me I'm asking $1500 with out the airride local pickup but will meet you half ways in Cali. Only


----------



## Kiloz

dave_st23 said:


> I'm selling my daughters "fairy spell" bike almost everything is custom made by me I'm asking $1500 with out the airride local pickup but will meet you half ways in Cali. Only


thats a steal this is a beautiful bike!


----------



## Kiloz

View attachment 409826

I have this I am down to sell it, I will part it out if the price is rite.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

dave_st23 said:


> I'm selling my daughters "fairy spell" bike almost everything is custom made by me I'm asking $1500 with out the airride local pickup but will meet you half ways in Cali. Only


would make a great xmas present for some lucky lil girl. I can't see this for sale for too long... quality bike right here, if my daughter didn't have one already I'd take it in a heartbeat. 

Good luck with the sale bro.


----------



## dave_st23

Kiloz said:


> thats a steal this is a beautiful bike!


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st23

PedaLScraperZ said:


> would make a great xmas present for some lucky lil girl. I can't see this for sale for too long... quality bike right here, if my daughter didn't have one already I'd take it in a heartbeat.
> 
> Good luck with the sale bro.


Thanx homie


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> *LOOKING FOR ALL PARTS FOR A 26 INCH CRUISER OR A CLEAN COMPLETE CRUISER HMU IF U HAVE THE PARTS OR A COMPLETE ONE THANX GOTTA FINISH MY SISTERS BIKE FOR CHRISTMAS *


....


----------



## monte carlo rider

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 409289
> 
> 
> View attachment 409290
> View attachment 409291
> View attachment 409292


How much pm me


----------



## David831

any gold parts for sale out there


----------



## 96tein

dave_st23 said:


> I'm selling my daughters "fairy spell" bike almost everything is custom made by me I'm asking $1500 with out the airride local pickup but will meet you half ways in Cali. Only


what about the display... How much you askin for it if its for sale.?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

wher can i find new tricycle wheels


----------



## dave_st23

96tein said:


> what about the display... How much you askin for it if its for sale.?


Alot of the mirrors had broke on the stand and on the corner boxes I was kinda embaraced using the display in woodland so I don't think I can sell it like that


----------



## David831

IM LOOKING FOR A RADIO FLYER CHAINGUARD PM IF U SELLING ONE


----------



## kajumbo

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> IM LOOKING FOR A RADIO FLYER CHAINGUARD PM IF U SELLING ONE


I got 1 for u bro


----------



## David831

kajumbo said:


> I got 1 for u bro


WHY DINT U TLD ME


----------



## elspock84

got 3 schwinn fairladys for sale. 










1974 50 shipped 




























1975 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped

























1969 schwinn farilady 75 shipped or 50 shipped for just da frame 















[/QUOTE]


----------



## isue1

i need a steering tube for a girl schwinn dont know the exact measurments


----------



## elspock84

isue1 said:


> i need a steering tube for a girl schwinn dont know the exact measurments


for a springer fork??


----------



## kajumbo

isue1 said:


> i need a steering tube for a girl schwinn dont know the exact measurments


Most girl frames use a 26" fork steering tube I got 1 for 15plus shipping


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

I need 2 fenders for a 20" bike in Phoenix az


----------



## David831

kajumbo said:


> Most girl frames use a 26" fork steering tube I got 1 for 15plus shipping


 i have a 8 1/2on myne


----------



## JAMES843

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> I need 2 fenders for a 20" bike in Phoenix az



i have a brand new set i will sale for $25 but i cant ship them until i gat back home i am going out of town until January the 6th i dont know how soon you need them


----------



## PINK86REGAL

looking for a 16" china gold rim


----------



## isue1

kajumbo said:


> Most girl frames use a 26" fork steering tube I got 1 for 15plus shipping


i got ahold of one but thx anyway


----------



## dave_st23

dave_st23 said:


> I'm selling my daughters "fairy spell" bike almost everything is custom made by me I'm asking $1500 with out the airride local pickup but will meet you half ways in Cali. Only


If not sold by x-mas I'm taking off the market


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 1966 schwinn stingray. 300 plus shipping obo. buyer went mia on facebook so ill post it up here.


----------



## JAMES843

i need some 12" fenders


----------



## ATX

chrome triple twisted sissybar- 40 shipped
if this interests you call/or text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for lookin


----------



## ATX

triple twisted knockoff with double twisted bolt cover- 30 shipped


----------



## ATX

diamond shape frame- 70 shipped
if this interests you call/or text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for lookin


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> $375 Shipped Or Trade
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 408520
> View attachment 408521
> View attachment 408522
> View attachment 408523





Sold !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

I Need Flat Twisted


HandleBars,Forks,Sissy Bar,Pedals,Fender Braces

I Need Tripple Twisted 

Forks,HandleBars,Sissy Bar,And A Twisted Frame


----------



## lesstime

WANTED IN GOOD SHAPE 
2 bolt goose neck
steer tube 
3 inch crank
lil tiger sprocket 
need asap 
willing to trade or paypal


----------



## highway

elspock84 said:


> got 3 schwinn fairladys for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1974 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u still have thesr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1975 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969 schwinn farilady 75 shipped or 50 shipped for just da frame


[/QUOTE]do u still have any


----------



## elspock84

do u still have any[/QUOTE]

Yes I have all 3 pictured.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

looking for a 12" banana seat (lil tiger or w.e)


----------



## ATX

lookin for 1 20inch old school lowrider tire in good condition if anyone has an extra tire PM me send pics thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ATX said:


> lookin for 1 20inch old school lowrider tire in good condition if anyone has an extra tire PM me send pics thanks


 I think I have 2 I got to clean them up. They r yellow


----------



## ATX

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I think I have 2 I got to clean them up. They r yellow


 is da thread still good? i only need one 20in tire


----------



## Lil_Rob00

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I think I have 2 I got to clean them up. They r yellow


How much for both shipped


----------



## ATX

aww you tryin pull a hoe move daz shady I asked for em first I don't need no bike drama on Xmas LIL.GOODTIMES -hit me up if you down to sell em to me


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Gna be getting a pixie soon....has chrome parts with begginer engraving......will be selling most of the parts....if anyone is interested PM me


----------



## lesstime

pic asap thanks 


78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Gna be getting a pixie soon....has chrome parts with begginer engraving......will be selling most of the parts....if anyone is interested PM me


----------



## Clown Confusion

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Gna be getting a pixie soon....has chrome parts with begginer engraving......will be selling most of the parts....if anyone is interested PM me


 pm pics


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

As soon as I get it....I'll hit u guys up


----------



## Est.1979

looking for a chain steering wheel hit me up wit prices shipped to 93309


----------



## Lil_Rob00

ATX said:


> aww you tryin pull a hoe move daz shady I asked for em first I don't need no bike drama on Xmas LIL.GOODTIMES -hit me up if you down to sell em to me


Sorry homie didn't mean to pull a shady move.


----------



## ATX

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Sorry homie didn't mean to pull a shady move.


 no worries you are forgiven


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Est.1979 said:


> looking for a chain steering wheel hit me up wit prices shipped to 93309


There's an 8" one for sale in the vehicle classifieds....


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple twisted knockoff with double twisted bolt cover- 30 shipped


 SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$120 SHIP FOR THE SKULL FORKS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> $120 SHIP FOR THE SKULL FORKS.


or trade for custom parts like sporket,crank,mirrors,continetal kit, or show me what u got..plus cash or maybe even trade


----------



## oneofakind

For sale $180 shipped...or trade...?
















Full custom candy green with 3d skulls


----------



## elspock84

got 3 schwinn fairladys for sale. 










1974 50 shipped 




























1975 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped

























1969 schwinn farilady 50 shipped for just da frame


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> got 3 schwinn fairladys for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1974 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1975 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969 schwinn farilady 50 shipped for just da frame


WILL TAKE 115 FOR ALL 3 SHIPPED


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> WILL TAKE 115 FOR ALL 3 SHIPPED


damn thats a good deal:yes:


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> damn thats a good deal:yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> got 3 schwinn fairladys for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1974 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1975 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969 schwinn farilady 50 shipped for just da frame


or 100 each shipped flaked out


----------



## 65ragss

Repainted Schwinn Stingray frame+chain guard pm for price
View attachment 412668
View attachment 412669
View attachment 412669


----------



## elspock84

1975 16" schwinn midget 250 shipped OBO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Looks nice homeboy.



elspock84 said:


> 1975 16" schwinn midget 250 shipped OBO


----------



## schwinn1966

$40 SHipped


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$100 SHIP FOR THE SKULL FORKS.


----------



## Kiloz

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> $100 SHIP FOR THE SKULL FORKS.


and for the sissy bar and fork?


----------



## oneofakind

Kiloz said:


> and for the sissy bar and fork?


He just those parts don't think he's selling them he got the matching sword forks that's why he selling the skull ones..


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 1975 16" schwinn midget 250 shipped OBO


Sold


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Any Flat Twisted`Or Tripple Twisted Parts Out There ?Anybody ?:dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Any Flat Twisted`Or Tripple Twisted Parts Out There ?Anybody ?:dunno:


i got a set of handlebars


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

any body got a sissy bar with the shocks on it? even one in bad shape would be fine


----------



## David831

JUSTDEEZ said:


> any body got a sissy bar with the shocks on it? even one in bad shape would be fine


Try ebay i seen one real nice wit nice crhome


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Try ebay i seen one real nice wit nice crhome


they still work out to be around 50 bucks on ebay. was looking for a used one, i plan on cutting it up


----------



## David831

JUSTDEEZ said:


> they still work out to be around 50 bucks on ebay. was looking for a used one, i plan on cutting it up


Oh kool


----------



## Kiloz

JUSTDEEZ said:


> any body got a sissy bar with the shocks on it? even one in bad shape would be fine


The Schwinn Krate Style? I know there are 3 in stock at Fantasy Toys.( http://fantasytoyslowriders.tripod.com/SISSY BARS.htm ) but it would be about $50 bucks also, only down side. :yessad:


----------



## furby714

[h=2]







[/h]got this mayb for trade or best offer pm mi if interested​


----------



## Mr. A

looking for some 20 wheels in dallas.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Mr. A said:


> looking for some 20 wheels in dallas.



I Have Some $120 With Tires Stay In Dallas


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 413545



Have This Vinyl Poster Of A Model Sitting On A Lowrider Bike...Its About 6 Or 7 Feet Tall If Not Taller ....Pm Offers Or Trades


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

$150 Shipped


Twisted Crank
Fenders
Front Rim
Black Frame
Green Dummy Lights
Sissy Bar
Forks
HandleBars
Green Seat And Grips 

Complete Bike Minus The Back Wheell



View attachment 413547
View attachment 413548
View attachment 413549
View attachment 413550


----------



## furby714

TRADED TO LESSTIME


furby714 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> got this mayb for trade or best offer pm mi if interested​


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$100 SHIP FOR THE SKULL FORKS.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Got a frame up for trade, was having some one paint it and went to check up on it, came to the shop to find that he mutualy fucked the frame up and in turn i had to go a diffrent route with the bike i was building at the time, ended up giving up on fixing the frame after a few months of hassles and to keep a long story short i cant do much with it now and would rather send it to a new home and to someone that can fix her up.
:tears:

gif image hosting


gif image hosting


----------



## lesstime

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Got a frame up for trade, was having some one paint it and went to check up on it, came to the shop to find that he mutualy fucked the frame up and in turn i had to go a diffrent route with the bike i was building at the time, ended up giving up on fixing the frame after a few months of hassles and to keep a long story short i cant do much with it now and would rather send it to a new home and to someone that can fix her up.
> :tears:
> 
> gif image hosting
> 
> 
> gif image hosting


wtf matt  lol its ok pm me if you want it fix or what you want to trade ill fix it do you still have the bar for it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lesstime said:


> wtf matt  lol its ok pm me if you want it fix or what you want to trade ill fix it do you still have the bar for it


Sending pm


----------



## ATX

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Got a frame up for trade, was having some one paint it and went to check up on it, came to the shop to find that he mutualy fucked the frame up and in turn i had to go a diffrent route with the bike i was building at the time, ended up giving up on fixing the frame after a few months of hassles and to keep a long story short i cant do much with it now and would rather send it to a new home and to someone that can fix her up.
> :tears:
> 
> gif image hosting
> 
> 
> gif image hosting


damn thats fuckin lame! sorry you feel that way homie i been der too jus keep goin a REAL lowrider doesnt let nada stop em


----------



## elspock84

50 shipped on pixies FRAMES ONLY 

















1973 20in jr singray 75 shipped 

















1960 26in cruiser 85 shipped


----------



## socios b.c. prez

$100 Shipped OBO


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

TooThrowed_214 said:


> $150 Shipped
> 
> 
> Twisted Crank
> Fenders
> Front Rim
> Black Frame
> Green Dummy Lights
> Sissy Bar
> Forks
> HandleBars
> Green Seat And Grips
> 
> Complete Bike Minus The Back Wheell
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 413547
> View attachment 413548
> View attachment 413549
> View attachment 413550


Gna let my homie know....good deal


----------



## elspock84

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez said:


> $100 Shipped OBO


Sale Pending


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

:thumbsup:


----------



## monte carlo rider

Any one got rims for20" in the I.e


----------



## elspock84

50 shipped on pixies FRAMES ONLY 

















1973 20in jr singray 75 shipped 

















1960 26in cruiser 85 shipped


----------



## elspock84

got 3 schwinn fairladys for sale. 










1974 50 shipped 




























1975 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped


























1969 schwinn farilady 50 shipped for just da frame 

















*100 bucks a frame flaked out shipped*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$100 SHIP FOR THE SKULL FORKS.


----------



## aguilar24

If you still have the parts I will buy them off you


----------



## 817.TX.

For sale!! New in package!! D-TWIST Head Badge!! $35 shipped. :nicoderm:


----------



## furby714

is it plated or not


817.TX. said:


> For sale!! New in package!! D-TWIST Head Badge!! $35 shipped. :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX.

For Sale!! New Never mounted Mirrors!! $60 shipped need these gone!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX.

furby714 said:


> is it plated or not


Yes its plated!! :nicoderm:


----------



## monte carlo rider

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> $100 SHIP FOR THE SKULL FORKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Got a frame up for trade, was having some one paint it and went to check up on it, came to the shop to find that he mutualy fucked the frame up and in turn i had to go a diffrent route with the bike i was building at the time, ended up giving up on fixing the frame after a few months of hassles and to keep a long story short i cant do much with it now and would rather send it to a new home and to someone that can fix her up.
> :tears:
> 
> gif image hosting
> 
> 
> gif image hosting[/QUOTE
> TTT Trade for flat twisted parts.(Handle bars,Fork's,Pedal's,Fender braces)


----------



## 817.TX.

817.TX. said:


> For sale!! New in package!! D-TWIST Head Badge!! $35 shipped. :nicoderm:


*SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD!! *Thanks Mayne!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

Will Sale for the RIGHT PRICE!!!!!!! fully RE_CHROMED every bolt and spoke he triple plated chromed...no parting out


----------



## mrholland

Great bike, so put a number on it..


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 416393



Pm Offers ;I Can Upload More Pics Upon Request


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

817.TX. said:


> For sale!! New in package!! D-TWIST Head Badge!! $35 shipped. :nicoderm:


early bird gets the word, damn i woulda scooped this up.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

monte carlo rider said:


> Any one got rims for20" in the I.e


Check out the van buran swap meet in riverside.....there's a couple people who sell bike parts....


----------



## David831

Looking for a small sterring wheel for a 12" bike


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> Will Sale for the RIGHT PRICE!!!!!!! fully RE_CHROMED every bolt and spoke he triple plated chromed...no parting out



Firme bike.....are the blue parts painted or anodized....if they are anodized,can u pm me the info for the person that did the work.....thanks


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

PASSIONATE63 said:


> PASSIONATE63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a frame up for trade, was having some one paint it and went to check up on it, came to the shop to find that he mutualy fucked the frame up and in turn i had to go a diffrent route with the bike i was building at the time, ended up giving up on fixing the frame after a few months of hassles and to keep a long story short i cant do much with it now and would rather send it to a new home and to someone that can fix her up.
> :tears:
> 
> gif image hosting
> 
> 
> gif image hosting[/QUOTE
> TTT Trade for flat twisted parts.(Handle bars,Fork's,Pedal's,Fender braces)
> 
> 
> 
> *
> PENDING*
Click to expand...


----------



## ATX

diamond shape frame- 70 shipped
if this interests you call/or text (520)289-6552 thanks for looking


----------



## EL RAIDER

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Looking for a small sterring wheel for a 12" bike


keep looking :inout:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

]$100 SHIP FOR THE SKULL FORKS.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 416830
View attachment 416831
View attachment 416832
View attachment 416833



Custom Cut 20 Inch HandleBars && Forks,The HandleBars Have A Schwinn Gossneck On Them;

Pm Offers


----------



## schwinn1966

16" Schwinn Midget Frame, Bottom Cups, Headset Cups and Hardware, Seatpost (not pictured), Chainguard & Badge (no screws sorry)

somebody cut off the kickstand. 
$125 Shipped


----------



## TonyO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ]$100 SHIP FOR THE SKULL FORKS.


My old Pirate bike parts look good on there :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yup it does just need more accessories for it be ready for Mesa . Thanks for the parts


----------



## TonyO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yup it does just need more accessories for it be ready for Mesa . Thanks for the parts


Hell yeah, see you in Mesa. Hit me up I'll have my stock inventory there. I have my old pirate pedals too so hit me up if you're interested in those, sorry they don't spin though


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 416830
> View attachment 416831
> View attachment 416832
> View attachment 416833
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Cut 20 Inch HandleBars && Forks,The HandleBars Have A Schwinn Gossneck On Them;
> 
> Pm Offers


$200 You Pay Shipping


----------



## ATX

black custom steering wheel cover- 20 shipped
if this interests you call/or text (520)289-6552


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Firme bike.....are the blue parts painted or anodized....if they are anodized,can u pm me the info for the person that did the work.....thanks


It's Powder coated


----------



## idillon

:ugh: anyboby know where i can get some twisted bearing cups. i need the head set,and the bottom bracket cups. just regular twist thanks homies


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 417939
faced crown for show use only make offer will need chrome /gold /engraving/paint

SOLD


----------



## Sr.Castro

selling custom key holders can engrave from ur favorite football team to ur carclub name if u have the file for ur plaque i can also engrave that onto it price is 15 bucks + shipping cost the shipping anywhere in tx 6 bucks out of state i will look into it PAYPAL READY ([email protected]) pm me if ur interested


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 418075
View attachment 418076
View attachment 418077
View attachment 418078
View attachment 418079
View attachment 418080


HandleBars $10Each
Chopper Frame $45 
Wheels $60(New Tires)
Schwinn HandleBars $25 
Black Schwinn Frame Also Have Seat && Sissy Bar With It $50


View attachment 418087


Has EveryThing Except Wheels Sold Them $150 You Pay Shipping


----------



## JAMES843

i have 2 hijacker pumps i will trad for bike/bike parts let me know what you got thay work fine thay just need to be cleaned up


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 418158
View attachment 418157
faced handle bars weld up the way you like make real offers will have tube for grips and neck welded on


----------



## TonyO

idillon said:


> :ugh: anyboby know where i can get some twisted bearing cups. i need the head set,and the bottom bracket cups. just regular twist thanks homies


I have faced bearing cups:


----------



## TonyO

Heartbreaker set still for sale. I'll have a pic of the fabricated steering wheel this week. The set includes handlebars, forks, steering wheel, and sprocket for $425 plus shipping


----------



## TonyO

TNT Inventory for sale in hand ready to ship:


----------



## TonyO

Steering wheel engraved by Cadillac Jay:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## thomas67442

looking for some handle bars,steering tub*​e,and *BANANA SEAT in red


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ]$100 SHIP FOR THE SKULL FORKS.





lesstime said:


> View attachment 418158
> View attachment 418157
> faced handle bars weld up the way you like make real offers will have tube for grips and neck welded on


bumps


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> i have 2 hijacker pumps i will trad for bike/bike parts let me know what you got thay work fine thay just need to be cleaned up


ttt


----------



## elspock84

50 shipped on pixies FRAMES ONLY 
















1973 20in jr singray 75 shipped 
















1960 26in cruiser 85 shipped 
















got 3 schwinn fairladys for sale. 








1974 50 shipped 


























1975 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped

























1969 schwinn farilady 50 shipped for just da frame


----------



## oneofakind

Full custom 20' candy green frame..$180 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Semi custom 20' hot pink western flyer frame..$150 shipped


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

JAMES843 said:


> ttt



Pm Sent


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> diamond shape frame- 70 shipped
> if this interests you call/or text (520)289-6552 thanks for looking


 PENDING


----------



## PINK86REGAL

SEAT FORSALE... ONLY THE SEAT.. 

orange gator and orange suede... my son sat on it twice! 50shipped


----------



## ATX

thomas67442 said:


> looking for some handle bars,steering tub*​e,and *BANANA SEAT in red


 PM sent


----------



## R-Blue

Hi, I live in Europe and I need every parts for a lowrider bike, 20" wheels, fork, the seat, pedals...

Thanks for looking.


----------



## ATX

PINK86REGAL said:


> SEAT FORSALE... ONLY THE SEAT..
> 
> orange gator and orange suede... my son sat on it twice! 50shipped


 dat sissybar is tight! I'm down wit dem wings


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx


----------



## lilmikew86

R-Blue said:


> Hi, I live in Europe and I need every parts for a lowrider bike, 20" wheels, fork, the seat, pedals...
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Gaby: it might help if you describe the parts you are looking for gold/chrome, faced/twisted, custom/china ? ? goodluck


----------



## R-Blue

Hi



lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: it might help if you describe the parts you are looking for gold/chrome, faced/twisted, custom/china ? ? goodluck


I'm looking for chrome, custom or china parts, I like twisted parts


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> diamond shape frame- 70 shipped
> if this interests you call/or text (520)289-6552 thanks for looking


 SOLD!!!!!!! FUCK EVERYBADY HATIN ON MY HUSTLE WHEN I WAS TRYIN TO SELL THIS FRAME THANK YOU GOD:angel: NOW I CAN MOVE ON FROM ALL DA FAKE SHIT


----------



## el peyotero

ATX said:


> dat sissybar is tight! I'm down wit dem wings


x2! sissy bar is bad ass


----------



## elspock84

ATX said:


> SOLD!!!!!!! FUCK EVERYBADY HATIN ON MY HUSTLE WHEN I WAS TRYIN TO SELL THIS FRAME THANK YOU GOD:angel: NOW I CAN MOVE ON FROM ALL DA FAKE SHIT


***** nobody was hating on yo shit. you posted up that da frame had no bondo that it was all metal. when in da pic u can clearly see it has bondo on it. :twak: shit stevie wonder could see it had bondo on it. you just need to prof read your shit before u push post reply.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ATX said:


> SOLD!!!!!!! FUCK EVERYBADY HATIN ON MY HUSTLE WHEN I WAS TRYIN TO SELL THIS FRAME THANK YOU GOD:angel: NOW I CAN MOVE ON FROM ALL DA FAKE SHIT


Right on bro.


----------



## Est.1979

anybody wanna trade for a chain steering wheel?
26" murray springer forks disasembled, schwinn speedometer off execiser, re pop schwinn kickstands fits sum but not all fits my lil chick frame but not my 3speed frame hit me up


----------



## ClassicPlayer

ATX said:


> SOLD!!!!!!! *FUCK *EVERYBADY HATIN ON MY HUSTLE WHEN I WAS TRYIN TO SELL THIS FRAME *THANK YOU GOD*:angel: NOW I CAN MOVE ON FROM ALL DA FAKE *SHIT*


:scrutinize:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ATX said:


> SOLD!!!!!!! FUCK EVERYBADY HATIN ON MY HUSTLE WHEN I WAS TRYIN TO SELL THIS FRAME THANK YOU GOD:angel: NOW I CAN MOVE ON FROM ALL DA FAKE SHIT


wow really happy for you bro.glad you could make the sale aka "hustle"
View attachment 420001


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

I Have Alot Of Misc Lowrider Bike/Bicycle Parts For Sale


1.Schwinn HandleBars $25
2.Schwinn Wheels $55
3.Red Chopper Frame $45
4.1 Schwinn Frame $45 
5.HandleBars $10 (Okay Condition)
6.2 Chain Guards $10 Each 
7.Chrome Frame $50
8.Twisted Pedals && Crank $40(Sold)
9.Chrome Fenders $25
10.Chrome HandleBars $15 (Good Condition)
11.Twisted Forks $25
12.Bent Sissy Bar $20
13 Green Seat,Grips,&& Dummy Lights $30




View attachment 420009
View attachment 420010
View attachment 420011
View attachment 420012
View attachment 420013
View attachment 420008
View attachment 420014
View attachment 420015
View attachment 420016
View attachment 420017


----------



## ripsta85

20" aluminum sissy bar keep all that exta weight of your bike go aluminum lol made by toyshop also have this air tank holder


----------



## ATX

ripsta85 said:


> 20" aluminum sissy bar keep all that exta weight of your bike go aluminum lol made by toyshop also have this air tank holder


 PM sent


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

schwinn1966 said:


> I still have this 20" OG Trike Kit. Make offer!



Thanks for hooking me up Anthony......can't wait to put it on my frame.....u are truly the most trusted seller....I'll hit u up for more parts soon....


----------



## ATX

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Thanks for hooking me up Anthony......can't wait to put it on my frame.....u are truly the most trusted seller....I'll hit u up for more parts soon....


:roflmao:


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> i have 2 hijacker pumps i will trad for bike/bike parts let me know what you got thay work fine thay just need to be cleaned up


 i keep geting a lot of pm asking what i am looking for in a trade 1 thing i need is a trik kit 20"or 26"


----------



## madrigalkustoms

I'm looking for a custom crank for a 16" bike if anyone has one that they would like to sell hit me up. Send me a pm. Thanks.


----------



## elspock84

ATX said:


> :roflmao:


hes got feedback to back him up. i know cause i can say hes a fast shipper great seller. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ATX said:


> :roflmao:


can someone ban this lil bitch already?


----------



## oneofakind

JUSTDEEZ said:


> can someone ban this lil bitch already?


X2 he's fuckin annoying..!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lookin for some china gold parts for my daughts street bike..
fork,handlebars,pedals...


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> X2 he's fuckin annoying..!


X3!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

JUSTDEEZ said:


> can someone ban this lil bitch already?


X4 :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23

JUSTDEEZ said:


> can someone ban this lil bitch already?


X23


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

dave_st23 said:


> X23


Xagain


----------



## 78mc

ATX said:


> :roflmao:


Bro, you need to stop talking shit to people on here. There is going to come a day that you are going run into these people @ a show or the streets & your going to get your as kick.... It's like Tony O. I have no problem with him. But,lot of people don't like him because his mouth. I think if he didn't talk shit he would have more biz... Just saying...


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> Bro, you need to stop talking shit to people on here. There is going to come a day that you are going run into these people @ a show or the streets & your going to get your as kick.... It's like Tony O. I have no problem with him. But,lot of people don't like him because his mouth. I think if he didn't talk shit he would have more biz... Just saying...


TRUE THAT!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

78mc said:


> Bro, you need to stop talking shit to people on here. There is going to come a day that you are going run into these people @ a show or the streets & your going to get your as kick.... It's like Tony O. I have no problem with him. But,lot of people don't like him because his mouth. I think if he didn't talk shit he would have more biz... Just saying...


i hope TonyO don't come in here now. :squint:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TonyO is a cool dude


----------



## Latino66

PINK86REGAL said:


> SEAT FORSALE... ONLY THE SEAT..
> 
> orange gator and orange suede... my son sat on it twice! 50shipped


Can I get better pics of seaT pls. You got paypal.?


----------



## Latino66

TonyO said:


> Steering wheel engraved by Cadillac Jay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for steering wheel and top right pedals


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Latino66 said:


> TonyO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheel engraved by Cadillac Jay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for steering wheel and top right pedals
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheel is 150 nd pedals engraved are 175 bro...
Click to expand...


----------



## ripsta85

Air tank holder gone 



ripsta85 said:


> 20" aluminum sissy bar keep all that exta weight of your bike go aluminum lol made by toyshop also have this air tank holder


----------



## ATX

78mc said:


> Bro, you need to stop talking shit to people on here. There is going to come a day that you are going run into these people @ a show or the streets & your going to get your as kick.... It's like Tony O. I have no problem with him. But,lot of people don't like him because his mouth. I think if he didn't talk shit he would have more biz... Just saying...


 im not afraid of anyone bt GOD i can face up to it i aint trippin i havent done nothing wrong if anything ppl have screwed me over n made me lose money dey shood be afraid of me wen dey see ME at a show every1 goes thru takin losses pero dats all bein a part of the bike game it aint gonn make me fall off n be broke i jus keep goin REAL LOWRIDERS DONT LET NADA STOP EM to the ppl that made me lose money- you can fool every1 pero you cant fool GOD end of story
you jus needa chill homie n stay out of it pero put all bs to da side..KEEP GOIN WIT PARTS N KEEP DA GOOD STUFF COMING:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What grade are you in bro?



ATX said:


> im not afraid of anyone bt GOD i can face up to it i aint trippin i havent done nothing wrong if anything ppl have screwed me over n made me lose money dey shood be afraid of me wen dey see ME at a show every1 goes thru takin losses pero dats all bein a part of the bike game it aint gonn make me fall off n be broke i jus keep goin REAL LOWRIDERS DONT LET NADA STOP EM to the ppl that made me lose money- you can fool every1 pero you cant fool GOD end of story
> you jus needa chill homie n stay out of it pero put all bs to da side..KEEP GOIN WIT PARTS N KEEP DA GOOD STUFF COMING:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## 78mc

ATX said:


> im not afraid of anyone bt GOD i can face up to it i aint trippin i havent done nothing wrong if anything ppl have screwed me over n made me lose money dey shood be afraid of me wen dey see ME at a show every1 goes thru takin losses pero dats all bein a part of the bike game it aint gonn make me fall off n be broke i jus keep goin REAL LOWRIDERS DONT LET NADA STOP EM to the ppl that made me lose money- you can fool every1 pero you cant fool GOD end of story
> you jus needa chill homie n stay out of it pero put all bs to da side..KEEP GOIN WIT PARTS N KEEP DA GOOD STUFF COMING:thumbsup:uffin:


I see you are younger. I didn't talk shit to you.. I was helping you out. But I guess you don't get that.. Understand that people aren't going to want to sell to you if you keep up the drama.. We are all here to help each other out. But you are mess that up for yourself. Ask anyone on here. I will help anyone help who ask... Just seeing if I can stop you from getting a bad name.......


----------



## 78mc

LINCOLNSAL said:


> TonyO is a cool dude


I'm ok with Tony. I was just saying some people don't like him because his mouth. But I have NO problem or beef with him....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lookin for some custom cut parts for sale. prefered in skulls,spider,ECT. ''DEAD THEME''.HMU IF U GOT NEED FORKS,BARS,SISSY,CRANK,THE WHOLE SHABANG.THIS IS MY BIKE I WANNA PUT IT ON.
View attachment 420887


----------



## lesstime

bump


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ]$100 SHIP FOR THE SKULL FORKS.


----------



## lesstime

faced handle bars weld up the way you like make real offers will have tube for grips and neck welded on​


----------



## elspock84

78mc said:


> Bro, you need to stop talking shit to people on here. There is going to come a day that you are going run into these people @ a show or the streets & your going to get your as kick.... It's like Tony O. I have no problem with him. But,lot of people don't like him because his mouth. I think if he didn't talk shit he would have more biz... Just saying...


X100000000000000000


----------



## Clown Confusion

its funny how some one wants to charge alot selling there used stuff but yet they dont want to pay alot when they are buying stuff ......


----------



## elspock84

Clown Confusion said:


> its funny how some one wants to charge alot selling there used stuff but yet they dont want to pay alot when they are buying stuff ......


X100000000


----------



## runninlow

TTT


----------



## ATX

mr.widow-maker said:


> lookin for some custom cut parts for sale. prefered in skulls,spider,ECT. ''DEAD THEME''.HMU IF U GOT NEED FORKS,BARS,SISSY,CRANK,THE WHOLE SHABANG.THIS IS MY BIKE I WANNA PUT IT ON.
> View attachment 420887


 dat bike is clean i like the casket turntable:thumbsup: thats throwed n i cant forget da old school lowrider tires


----------



## idillon

anyone got a trike kit 4 sale. i only need the hollow hub not da fender holder part.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

Anybody kno wher I can get a 16" frame


----------



## oneofakind

Full custom 20' frame candy green with 3d skulls on both sides..$175 shipped








SOLD...SOLD...SOLD..!


----------



## oneofakind

Mild custom 20' western flyer hot pink frame..$150 shipped


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i hope TonyO don't come in here now. :squint:


I'm in here now what's up AZLifeStyle? :scrutinize:



LINCOLNSAL said:


> TonyO is a cool dude


:thumbsup:



78mc said:


> I'm ok with Tony. I was just saying some people don't like him because his mouth. But I have NO problem or beef with him....


That's why I'm staying away from the drama and BS nowadays. I got RO Chucky puttin it out there taking care of sales for current inventory while my girl is working on the website and I'm brainstorming designs and ideas for new parts and inventory for this year.


----------



## schwinn1966

*16" Schwinn Midget Frame n Chainguard*



WestTexas_lowlow said:


> Anybody kno wher I can get a 16" frame


----------



## 78mc

TonyO said:


> I'm in here now what's up AZLifeStyle? :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> :thu
> 
> That's why I'm staying away from the drama and BS nowadays. I got RO Chucky puttin it out there taking care of sales for current inventory while my girl is working on the website and I'm brainstorming designs and ideas for new parts and inventory for this year.


Good idea Tony.. Stay away from the BS. Just work on your biz.... & make that money..


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS

schwinn1966 said:


>


how much ?


----------



## elspock84

50 shipped on pixies FRAMES ONLY 
















1973 20in jr singray 75 shipped 
















1960 26in cruiser 85 shipped 
















got 3 schwinn fairladys for sale. 








1974 50 shipped 


























1975 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped

























1969 schwinn farilady 50 shipped for just da frame


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

$300 Shipped Custom 144 Spoke Rims,With Tires;I Have The Front,Back,And Contenital Kit Asking $300 If Interested Pm


View attachment 422731
View attachment 422733
View attachment 422732


----------



## AZKLIQUER

Does anyone know of a place that sells wheels already powdercoated


----------



## AZKLIQUER

Does anyone know of a place that sells wheels already powdercoated or anodized


----------



## 55800

anyone have a pedal car for sale or trade


----------



## ripsta85

125 shipped aluminum light weight sissy bars


----------



## socios b.c. prez

AZKLIQUER said:


> Does anyone know of a place that sells wheels already powdercoated or anodized


No one does that. You have to do it on your own.


----------



## Kiloz

AZKLIQUER said:


> Does anyone know of a place that sells wheels already powdercoated


:bowrofl:


----------



## elspock84

ttt


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone got hallow hub wheels?


----------



## INKEDUP

LOOKING FOR A 16 SCHWINN FRAME...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 424308
View attachment 424309
View attachment 424310




Trade For Chrome Trike Kit !


----------



## JAMES843

i need a pedal car wheel


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

CAN ANYONE IN THE PHX AZ HELP ME FIND A TURN TABLE FOR MY SONS BIKE?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

FOOLISH ONE said:


> CAN ANYONE IN THE PHX AZ HELP ME FIND A TURN TABLE FOR MY SONS BIKE?


Hit up PHXKSTM he has some good connection's.


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE

LOOKING FOR THESE PARTS ANYBODY GOT THESE FOR SALE? OR A DECENT SHOP TO ORDER THEM FROM?

3 26X1.75 WHITE WALLS
3 26X1.75 INNER TUBES
3 26'' INCH TRIKE FENDERS FOR (SCHWINN STYLE TRIKE KIT)
FLAT TWISTED PEDALS 3 TWIST

EVERYTHING CHROME PM ME IF ANYTHING


----------



## ATX

2 lowrider engraved mirrors- 15 shipped if this interests you call/or text (520)289-6552 thanks for looking


----------



## lowriderwiz

*parts for sale*

hey got some parts for sale so let me know if your interested in any of them but would like to sell them all together 
thanks


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> i have 2 hijacker pumps i will trad for bike/bike parts let me know what you got thay work fine thay just need to be cleaned up


???


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

lowriderwiz said:


> hey got some parts for sale so let me know if your interested in any of them but would like to sell them all together
> thanks


 how much for the speedometer


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

still looking for a sissy bar with the shocks. and not a brand new one if at all possible. dont want to pay retail price. would perfer an old used one. rusted is ok.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

JUSTDEEZ said:


> still looking for a sissy bar with the shocks. and not a brand new one if at all possible. dont want to pay retail price. would perfer an old used one. rusted is ok.


I'll look next time I'm at the swap meet.....


----------



## Richiecool69elka

lowriderwiz said:


> hey got some parts for sale so let me know if your interested in any of them but would like to sell them all together
> thanks


How much for the Gooseneck and Steering Wheel? PM Me.Please.Thanks


----------



## Kiloz

lowriderwiz said:


> hey got some parts for sale so let me know if your interested in any of them but would like to sell them all together
> thanks


ONLY 3 FENDER BRACES? 
ILL TAKE THE SPRING, NAME YOUR PRICE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lowriderwiz said:


> hey got some parts for sale so let me know if your interested in any of them but would like to sell them all together
> thanks


How much for the gold head light n the thin twist fender braces


----------



## cln84703

lowriderwiz said:


> hey got some parts for sale so let me know if your interested in any of them but would like to sell them all together
> thanks


how much for chrome light and spring assembly ?


----------



## David831

lowriderwiz said:


> hey got some parts for sale so let me know if your interested in any of them but would like to sell them all together
> thanks


How much for the fork crown pm asap


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

ATX said:


> 2 lowrider engraved mirrors- 15 shipped if this interests you call/or text (520)289-6552 thanks for looking


$10 for those etched mirrors. :squint:


----------



## isue1

lookin for a set of 20 inch chrome fenders in good shape


----------



## isue1

oh ya and i dont have paypal


----------



## ATX

CaliLifeStyle said:


> $10 for those etched mirrors. :squint:


 come on wit it


----------



## 55800

for sale make offer or trade comes with wing tip chain guard


----------



## JohnDoe112

lowriderwiz said:


> hey got some parts for sale so let me know if your interested in any of them but would like to sell them all together
> thanks


How much 4 the birdcage mirrors


----------



## 95rangeron14z

I have 3 pedal cars and a 1950s carragige if anyone is interested.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

lowriderwiz said:


> hey got some parts for sale so let me know if your interested in any of them but would like to sell them all together
> thanks


Has this Guy answered any of you about the parts hes selling? I never heard from him.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Richiecool69elka said:


> Has this Guy answered any of you about the parts hes selling? I never heard from him.


:nono:


----------



## elspock84

my girl LINCOLNSAL has these for sale 70 shipped or will trade for twisted fender braces. any questions hit up LINCOLNSAL not me. da pendejo dont know how to post pics so this is my way of getting to heaven by helping out da retards.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> :nono:



He Wanted $70 For Double Twisted Mirrors And Twisted Gossneck


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Richiecool69elka said:


> Has this Guy answered any of you about the parts hes selling? I never heard from him.


 Nope


----------



## Blue94cady

Richiecool69elka said:


> Has this Guy answered any of you about the parts hes selling? I never heard from him.


Yes i ask for the crown and stering wheel and espejos he wants 200 for that


----------



## cone_weezy

Blue94cady said:


> Yes i ask for the crown and stering wheel and espejos he wants 200 for that


fuck that! shaggy u a fool u buy that crap for that price lol


----------



## Blue94cady

I did not buy  lol


----------



## CE 707

sup shaggy how you been bro


----------



## Blue94cady

Good and u carnal what up with u u going to meza?


----------



## Kiloz

I am looking for four triple square twisted fender braces.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

TooThrowed_214 said:


> He Wanted $70 For Double Twisted Mirrors And Twisted Gossneck


:dunno: i got dat:biggrin:


----------



## Kiloz

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> :dunno: i got dat:biggrin:


I can get these for a less and brand new if your serious.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

cone_weezy said:


> fuck that! shaggy u a fool u buy that crap for that price lol


:twak::yessad:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Blue94cady said:


> Yes i ask for the crown and stering wheel and espejos he wants 200 for that


damn he replied to everyone not me?????


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Kiloz said:


> I can get these for a less and brand new if your serious.


i want that crown n bird cage mirrors:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> damn he replied to everyone not me?????


He didnt reply to me either.Thats Cool.I will just put my Money Back in My Wallet.Aint No Thing.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Richiecool69elka said:


> He didnt reply to me either.Thats Cool.I will just put my Money Back in My Wallet.Aint No Thing.


yea tru shit... but that crown is nice tho!!!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

elspock84 said:


> my girl LINCOLNSAL has these for sale 70 shipped or will trade for twisted fender braces. any questions hit up LINCOLNSAL not me. da pendejo dont know how to post pics so this is my way of getting to heaven by helping out da retards.


LINCOLNSAL.Pm Me I might want those.Oh By the way do you want that T-Shirt back that you sent with the wheels.LOL.No just Messing with you.Bro.Thanks


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> yea tru shit... but that crown is nice tho!!!!!!


Yeah it is.


----------



## elspock84

Richiecool69elka said:


> LINCOLNSAL.Pm Me I might want those.Oh By the way do you want that T-Shirt back that you sent with the wheels.LOL.No just Messing with you.Bro.Thanks


that mafucka sent me some SMALL expired condoms  he said they fit to loose :facepalm:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Hey u said u use extra small condoms?? Besides u can use em as grips


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yeah it is.


i kno n i want it!!!!!!!:banghead:


----------



## JAMES843

95rangeron14z said:


> I have 3 pedal cars and a 1950s carragige if anyone is interested.


1950s carragige price???


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> i kno n i want it!!!!!!!:banghead:


Hope He Gets Back to you.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Richiecool69elka said:


> Hope He Gets Back to you.


:x:


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Hey u said u use extra small condoms?? Besides u can use em as grips


Lmao!


----------



## 78mc

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> i kno n i want it!!!!!!!:banghead:


Ask Dave_st23. I think he has some or he can make them..


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

78mc said:


> Ask Dave_st23. I think he has some or he can make them..


:thumbsup:thx homie:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

dtwist headbadge- 35 shipped if this interests you call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for looking


----------



## 78mc

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> :thumbsup:thx homie:thumbsup:


Anytime...


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> dtwist headbadge- 35 shipped if this interests you call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for looking


 1st person flaked out the dtwist head badge is still for sell anyone who's interested call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for looking


----------



## CE 707

Blue94cady said:


> Good and u carnal what up with u u going to meza?


nothing much bro same old thing we were thinking of going still not sure u rolling out there ?


----------



## Blue94cady

I dont now if it well br redy but well see u going to the socios show?


----------



## CE 707

Blue94cady said:


> I dont now if it well br redy but well see u going to the socios show?


oh ok an yea for sure ill be at the socios show


----------



## Blue94cady

Yea me to the socios show is a bad mother f lol


----------



## CE 707

lol yea its a good show


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/bik/2807188235.html 

if intrested email me at [email protected]


----------



## andrez

Anyone pm me if they got 16inch for a continenytal kit please thank you


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> 1st person flaked out the dtwist head badge is still for sell anyone who's interested call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for looking


SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## David831

Any lil tigers for sale puthere


----------



## ATX

bottom twisted cups- 35 shipped still in good condition if this interests you call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for looking


----------



## lowridin83cutty

looking for 26" inch parts for a bc


----------



## thomy205

Lookin for a custom frame send me a pm with what you got


----------



## lesstime

no fenders















100 plus shippin26inch







make offer20inch







16inch make offer







16inch make oofer















20inch make offer


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> bottom twisted cups- 35 shipped still in good condition if this interests you call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for looking


sale pending


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> bottom twisted cups- 35 shipped still in good condition if this interests you call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for looking


SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Any one have a 12" seat


----------



## David831

socios b.c. prez said:


> Any one have a 12" seat


Chek ebay sumtimes the put sum 12" seats


----------



## Est.1979

looking for mag sprocket and crank like the one in pic


----------



## Clown Confusion

its funny how they ask for u to make an offer knowing that its not going to match wat they want real talk just give the dam price


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Est.1979 said:


> looking for mag sprocket and crank like the one in pic


I may have one in the garage. Will check later tonight.


----------



## Clown Confusion

Est.1979 said:


> looking for mag sprocket and crank like the one in pic


http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCH...895?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab3579727


----------



## Est.1979

Clown Confusion said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCH...895?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab3579727


thats a diffrent type...the one im looking for came off the krate


----------



## 817.TX.

ATX said:


> dtwist headbadge- 35 shipped if this interests you call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for looking


:wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Est.1979

Clown Confusion said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCH...895?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab3579727


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200705837629&category=56197&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_750wt_932
been watching this one on ebay


----------



## Clown Confusion

Est.1979 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200705837629&category=56197&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_750wt_932
> been watching this one on ebay


cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> no fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 plus shippin26inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer20inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16inch make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16inch make oofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch make offer


HOW MUCH FOR THAT BLUE WELDER BEHIND THE THE BLUE BIKE..


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

817.TX. said:


> :wow: :nicoderm:



Still Aint Going Down Price On Mirrors ?


----------



## elspock84

50 shipped on pixies FRAMES ONLY 

















1973 20in jr singray 75 shipped 

















1960 26in cruiser 85 shipped


----------



## JAMES843

elspock84 said:


> 50 shipped on pixies FRAMES ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1973 20in jr singray 75 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1960 26in cruiser 85 shipped


how much one painted?


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> how much one painted?


make offer


----------



## JAMES843

i have this bike i am saling the frame seat continental kit and all 3 wheels
make offers


----------



## elspock84

JAMES843 said:


> how much one painted?


which one?


----------



## JAMES843

elspock84 said:


> which one?


ONE OF THE PIXIES


----------



## luckcharm818

Hey I'm saling a 20" schwinn bike its bondo n primer if interested pm me for pics n price


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Can anyone refer Me to a Painter in the IE.or LA Area? Thanks


----------



## elspock84

JAMES843 said:


> ONE OF THE PIXIES


95 shipped.


----------



## vargas310

does anyone know someone selling a sound system i need one bad message me asap


----------



## JAMES843

vargas310 said:


> does anyone know someone selling a sound system i need one bad message me asap


i have a pioneer cd player and a audiopipe 12sub and 2 newin the box boss 6.5 2ways


----------



## ATX

twisted spring- 50 shipped if this interests you call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for lookin


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Looking for a custom crank if anyone has one pm me pics and price thanks.


----------



## Est.1979

http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-stingray-bicycle-bike-2-speed-kickback-model-AAxxx-/120845955386?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c22faf13a#ht_500wt_949


----------



## Kiloz

Anyone selling a twisted spring?


----------



## lesstime

posting for LUCKYCHARM818 pm him for ?'s
View attachment 431134

View attachment 431135

View attachment 431136


----------



## luckcharm818

lesstime said:


> posting for LUCKYCHARM818 pm him for ?'s
> View attachment 431134
> 
> View attachment 431135
> 
> View attachment 431136


20" schwinn bike $180 obo the other parts make some offers pm me if interested


----------



## TonyO

$45 shipped. off a Lil Tiger




















$80 shipped, chrome in very nice condition


----------



## Wiick3d951

Anyone selling 20" custom pieces??


----------



## vargas310

is any one selling parts for a 26 inch bike 
any kind of part custom or not


----------



## lesstime

ttt


lesstime said:


> no fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 plus shippin26inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer20inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16inch make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16inch make oofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch make offer


----------



## deville

vargas310 said:


> is any one selling parts for a 26 inch bike
> any kind of part custom or not


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/133650-schwinn-169.html
I posted mine for sale on this page.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

lesstime said:


>


PM sent


----------



## lesstime

lil tiger sold pic removed


lesstime said:


> 100 plus shippin26inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make offer20inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16inch make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16inch make oofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch make offer


----------



## ClassicPlayer

lesstime said:


> lil tiger sold pic removed


:thumbsup:


----------



## luckcharm818

luckcharm818 said:


> 20" schwinn bike $180 obo the other parts make some offers pm me if interested


TTT


----------



## luckcharm818

lesstime said:


> posting for LUCKYCHARM818 pm him for ?'s
> View attachment 431134
> 
> View attachment 431135
> 
> View attachment 431136


TTT


----------



## lilmikew86

vargas310 said:


> is any one selling parts for a 26 inch bike
> any kind of part custom or not


Gaby: What parts are you looking for? I have a custom twisted kickstand and maybe some other miscellanious parts hanging around​


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> looking for mag sprocket and crank like the one in pic


Still looking for this sprocket and crank


----------



## oneofakind

Original Schwinn Trike kit sand blasted and primered..$125 shipped


----------



## Wiick3d951

oneofakind said:


> Original Schwinn Trike kit sand blasted and primered..$125 shipped


thats all that it comes with??


----------



## oneofakind

Wiick3d951 said:


> thats all that it comes with??


 What else do you need..?


----------



## Wiick3d951

oneofakind said:


> What else do you need..?


The axels for it


----------



## 95rangeron14z

I'm looking for a 1950s-1960s all original bikes.
Please pm if you have any, from 16in-26in.
Don't care if it a little rusty as long as it's complete.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Wiick3d951 said:


> The axels for it


Are you talking about the ones for rims with hollow hubs? Because I don't think this one is that style


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

Wiick3d951 said:


> The axels for it


:loco:


----------



## oneofakind

ClassicPlayer said:


> Are you talking about the ones for rims with hollow hubs? Because I don't think this one is that style


Yeah I think he thinks it's one of those this one is not a hollow hub


----------



## Wiick3d951

oneofakind said:


> Yeah I think he thinks it's one of those this one is not a hollow hub


Yeah those my bad don't really know anything about trikes and I can take that kit of ur hands I can even go pick it up im not that far away


----------



## Kiloz

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/bik/2835108524.html


Someone might like this!


----------



## ATX

twisted spring- 50 shipped if this interests you call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for lookin


----------



## 55800

12" springer forks "NEW" never been used


----------



## ClassicPlayer

orangecrush719 said:


> 12" springer forks "NEW" never been used


Price 78228


----------



## David831

orangecrush719 said:


> 12" springer forks "NEW" never been used


Price ?


----------



## 55800

Make me an offer on the springers there boxed up ready to go shipping will b $10 anywhere in the states


----------



## luckcharm818

lesstime said:


> posting for LUCKYCHARM818 pm him for ?'s
> View attachment 431134
> 
> View attachment 431135
> 
> View attachment 431136


Ttt


----------



## David831

View attachment 432937
i got this fork for sale its for a 12''


----------



## oneofakind

Takin offers on this early 70's releigh 16' girls bike...


----------



## oneofakind

Takin offers on these..
Complete 1960's 20' roadmaster
20' roadmaster frame
20' sears boys frame (green)
20 china semi custom


----------



## oneofakind

Takin offers on this my 1965 jaguar mark 4 half tank..


----------



## Clown Confusion

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> View attachment 432937
> i got this fork for sale its for a 12''


pm price


----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


> Takin offers on this my 1965 jaguar mark 4 half tank..


 damn thats bad ass. OG status


----------



## ATX

gold plated mufflers- 25 shipped if this interests you call/text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for looking


----------



## Purple Haze

JAMES843 said:


> i have a pioneer cd player and a audiopipe 12sub and 2 newin the box boss 6.5 2ways


Dont trust this cat or buy anything from him. He's a thief


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> i have this bike i am saling the frame seat continental kit and all 3 wheels
> make offers



sold :0 on the the next one


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Purple Haze said:


> Dont trust this cat or buy anything from him. He's a thief



hno:


----------



## Amahury760

Looking for a Lil tiger, must be complete. Pm me with pictures and prices.


----------



## ATX

Purple Haze said:


> Dont trust this cat or buy anything from him. He's a thief


 thanks for the heads up I'll keep it in mind i never bought stuff from him anyways so I kno I'm good and I don't plan on buying anything from him either


----------



## Purple Haze

ATX said:


> thanks for the heads up I'll keep it in mind i never bought stuff from him anyways so I kno I'm good and I don't plan on buying anything from him either


Ok cool deal. He didn't get me for a lot of money, but it's the principle. I bought some air valves from him for $50 or $60 ( can't remember it's been a minute ) and he never shipped them out and ignores all my pm's. Again I could give two shits about that amount of money, but him getting me form 50 or 60 means he could do it to someone else and could possibly be a lot more. Hopefully I can save someone the headache of dealing with this kid. He's obviously guilty if he's completely ignoring my statement.


----------



## ATX

Purple Haze said:


> Ok cool deal. He didn't get me for a lot of money, but it's the principle. I bought some air valves from him for $50 or $60 ( can't remember it's been a minute ) and he never shipped them out and ignores all my pm's. Again I could give two shits about that amount of money, but him getting me form 50 or 60 means he could do it to someone else and could possibly be a lot more. Hopefully I can save someone the headache of dealing with this kid. He's obviously guilty if he's completely ignoring my statement.


 jus keep your head up man that jus means things will get alot better for you in the future. GOD will give you 20X's back what you lost TRUST ME jus be patient n youll get it the bike game is cutthroat n no one really gives a fuck if you take losses. its easy for others to put me down since their not the one goin thru wat i am pero it jus makes me stronger n to tell you the truth.... i dont care if the majority of ppl on LIL dont like me im not here for them they dont have to like me other than that as long as i get my bad azz parts n i make my bike look good then i kno im good


----------



## lesstime

list updated


lesstime said:


> 100 plus shippin26inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16inch make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch make offer


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Purple Haze said:


> Ok cool deal. He didn't get me for a lot of money, but it's the principle. I bought some air valves from him for $50 or $60 ( can't remember it's been a minute ) and he never shipped them out and ignores all my pm's. Again I could give two shits about that amount of money, but him getting me form 50 or 60 means he could do it to someone else and could possibly be a lot more. Hopefully I can save someone the headache of dealing with this kid. He's obviously guilty if he's completely ignoring my statement.



He Wanted Some Bike Parts From Me Was Going To Trade A Gun For It; He Sayed Ya I Shipped It Out Never Recieved It Lucky I Didnt Send My Shit Out First


----------



## ATX

EEEEEEEEEEEJOLE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ATX said:


> jus keep your head up man that jus means things will get alot better for you in the future. GOD will give you 20X's back what you lost TRUST ME jus be patient n youll get it the bike game is cutthroat n no one really gives a fuck if you take losses. its easy for others to put me down since their not the one goin thru wat i am pero it jus makes me stronger n to tell you the truth.... i dont care if the majority of ppl on LIL dont like me im not here for them they dont have to like me other than that as long as i get my bad azz parts n i make my bike look good then i kno im good


god, shut the fuck up already


----------



## aherrera1967

I'm looking for a springer fork for a 12" any condition if anybody has one or know where I can get on thanks guys


----------



## aherrera1967

Hey guys I'm new to this site and there is some badass bikes in props!! I live in orange county California I have a few old schwinn bikes that I'm looking to get rid of or trade for custom work for pedal cars I have a complete original 16' schwinn midget (boys) also a trike lowrider schwinn 16' (boys) I have a 14' schwinn chameleon all original, have a schwinn pixie all complete with fenders all original and I also have more parts just not interested in bike right now I will post pics soon if interested call or text me at 714-348-9672 thanks


----------



## JAMES843

TooThrowed_214 said:


> He Wanted Some Bike Parts From Me Was Going To Trade A Gun For It; He Sayed Ya I Shipped It Out Never Recieved It Lucky I Didnt Send My Shit Out First


Yea you the one who bullshitted me. Never sent me any tracking number on the parts you were shipping out. Lets talk about how many ppl you fucked thats why you had to change your name on lil 8 times already.


----------



## JAMES843

Anyone else wondering about me or how I do business go to the fucking feedback on the top of this page and put my name in! Ain't nothing but positive feedback


----------



## TonyO

TonyO said:


> $45 shipped. off a Lil Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $80 shipped, chrome in very nice condition



Still got these items for sale


----------



## David831

aherrera1967 said:


> I'm looking for a springer fork for a 12" any condition if anybody has one or know where I can get on thanks guys


Go to the 12" tread


----------



## 55800

"UP FOR SALE"
12" Frame "NOT A RADIO FLYER" $125 shipped w/chain guard

View attachment 433977

12" Springer forks [brand new on left] $130 shipped Springers on right (used) but "CLEAN" $90 Shipped

View attachment 433979

custom 12" seat $35 shipped....baseball bat $15 Shipped....custom 12" sprocket FRESH CHROME $55 shipped
View attachment 434029


----------



## lesstime

ill take the fenders


orangecrush719 said:


> "UP FOR SALE"
> 12" Frame "NOT A RADIO FLYER" $125 shipped w/chain guard
> 
> View attachment 433977
> 
> 12" Springer forks [brand new on left] $130 shipped Springers on right (used) but "CLEAN" $90 Shipped
> 
> View attachment 433979
> 
> custom 12" seat $35 shipped..lil tiger crank w/hardware $15 shipped...training wheels $15 shipped....custom 12" sprocket FRESH CHROME $55 shipped
> 
> View attachment 433980
> 
> 12" fenders $15 shipped...baseball bat $15 shipped
> View attachment 433981


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> ill take the fenders


fenders SOLD to lesstime GT UP


----------



## JAMES843

orangecrush719 said:


> fenders SOLD to lesstime GT UP



:thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

ALSO training wheels and crank SOLD


----------



## Purple Haze

JAMES843 said:


> Anyone else wondering about me or how I do business go to the fucking feedback on the top of this page and put my name in! Ain't nothing but positive feedback


not too concerned with your other feedback or transactions. I know I gave you money and never got anything in return. I have sent you multiple PM's asking whats up and you have never responded to me. I figured if I called you out in public (my last resort) you might give me my money back.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Damn, and I needed fenders and training wheels.


----------



## aherrera1967

orangecrush719 said:


> "UP FOR SALE"
> 12" Frame "NOT A RADIO FLYER" $125 shipped w/chain guard
> 
> View attachment 433977
> 
> 12" Springer forks [brand new on left] $130 shipped Springers on right (used) but "CLEAN" $90 Shipped
> 
> View attachment 433979
> 
> custom 12" seat $35 shipped....baseball bat $15 Shipped....custom 12" sprocket FRESH CHROME $55 shipped
> View attachment 434029


Do you have any pics of the springer ?


----------



## aherrera1967

orangecrush719 said:


> "UP FOR SALE"
> 12" Frame "NOT A RADIO FLYER" $125 shipped w/chain guard
> 
> View attachment 433977
> 
> 12" Springer forks [brand new on left] $130 shipped Springers on right (used) but "CLEAN" $90 Shipped
> 
> View attachment 433979
> 
> custom 12" seat $35 shipped....baseball bat $15 Shipped....custom 12" sprocket FRESH CHROME $55 shipped
> View attachment 434029


Sorry just saw the pics I'm interested in the springer $90 I'll pm you tomorrow thanks hopefully you still have it


----------



## ripsta85

Good quality stuff good guy to deal with


orangecrush719 said:


> "UP FOR SALE"
> 12" Frame "NOT A RADIO FLYER" $125 shipped w/chain guard
> 
> View attachment 433977
> 
> 12" Springer forks [brand new on left] $130 shipped Springers on right (used) but "CLEAN" $90 Shipped
> 
> View attachment 433979
> 
> custom 12" seat $35 shipped....baseball bat $15 Shipped....custom 12" sprocket FRESH CHROME $55 shipped
> View attachment 434029


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

JAMES843 said:


> Yea you the one who bullshitted me. Never sent me any tracking number on the parts you were shipping out. Lets talk about how many ppl you fucked thats why you had to change your name on lil 8 times already.




Uhhh Huh ! You Sent Me A Tracking Number But Yet Never Recieved ? Hmmmm Idkk ? I Was Witing Till I Gat The Gun ! 2 Send My Shit Out;Because IDiddnt Believe You Could Ship Them !


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## elspock84

*ALV! **ITS GETTING GOOD *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Jea


----------



## HOTSHOT956

he got saved. just bcs i care about my club


----------



## ATX

Originally Posted by *JAMES843*  
Yea you the one who bullshitted me. Never sent me any tracking number on the parts you were shipping out. Lets talk about how many ppl you fucked thats why you had to change your name on lil 8 times already.


Uhhh Huh ! You Sent Me A Tracking Number But Yet Never Recieved ? Hmmmm Idkk ? I Was Witing Till I Gat The Gun ! 2 Send My Shit Out;Because IDiddnt Believe You Could Ship Them ! 

:drama:


----------



## ATX

Purple Haze said:


> not too concerned with your other feedback or transactions. I know I gave you money and never got anything in return. I have sent you multiple PM's asking whats up and you have never responded to me. I figured if I called you out in public (my last resort) you might give me my money back.


 true dat! true dat! you gotta let it known.... even if alotta ppl start hatin on you at least you kno your in the right jus keep your head up homie things will get better for you...as for me i gotta lil sometin for dem haters thats gonn make em hate even more! pero i aint showing it to anyone on LIL cuz they dont deserve to see it hehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Great topic


----------



## POISON 831

ATX said:


> true dat! true dat! you gotta let it known.... even if alotta ppl start hatin on you at least you kno your in the right jus keep your head up homie things will get better for you...as for me i gotta lil sometin for dem haters thats gonn make em hate even more! pero i aint showing it to anyone on LIL cuz they dont deserve to see it hehehehehehehehehehehe


U aint got s#it to hate on... every single time i come in here i just see u talking shit ... and u say u have something for them haters?? Hahahahahahahaha mofo step it up ur like 12 years behind on bike building


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> looking for mag sprocket and crank like the one in pic


still looking 4 this sprocket and crank


----------



## Bigjxloc

looking for a used set of ape hanger handlebars.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

POISON 831 said:


> U aint got s#it to hate on... every single time i come in here i just see u talking shit ... and u say u have something for them haters?? Hahahahahahahaha mofo step it up ur like *12 years behind on bike building*


:roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

POISON 831 said:


> U aint got s#it to hate on... every single time i come in here i just see u talking shit ... and u say u have something for them haters?? Hahahahahahahaha mofo step it up ur like 12 years behind on bike building



:drama:


----------



## elspock84

POISON 831 said:


> U aint got s#it to hate on... every single time i come in here i just see u talking shit ... and u say u have something for them haters?? Hahahahahahahaha mofo step it up ur like 12 years behind on bike building


Hijo de su puta madre lmao! Te lo cojiste carnal!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## madrigalkustoms

I don't like to talk bad about people, but it's funny how some people feel like we are out to rip them off. I gave a surtin person a chance, I wanted to buy a part he was selling, just so I could prove everyone on here wrong this guy was not a bad person that maybe he just had a bad day, maybe didnt take his meds. But boy did that backfire and come back and bight me in ass. I don't know about 95% of the people that sell stuff here I've met a few people. And as long as we know and understand that no one is perfect we all make mistakes, but when you pm people back talking a bunch of stuff, that's not right. Your problems are getting bigger than Texas ( I have no problem with anyone or Texas ) just know that at a show lay it low people are not all out there but one day what you say will come back to you 20 worst like you say. You believe in karma. Well just what I think. If you decide to put me on a hit list for speaking my mind nimodo. Freedom of expression. Now lets leave the drama out of this topic and back to selling and buying bike parts. Looking for some schwinn grips white. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

For sale


----------



## 619CA

New here... looking for someone who does custom upholstery for bike seats or sells prefab custom upholstered seats? Not the prefab velvet seats seen on most websites. Also looking for this sprocket. Thanks in advance. :thumbsup:

View attachment 434548


----------



## David831

elspock84 said:


> Hijo de su puta madre lmao! Te lo cojiste carnal!


Ke ya no va responder


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

For sale


----------



## David831

Pm the sizeof the handhe bars n price


----------



## HOTSHOT956

POISON 831 said:


> U aint got s#it to hate on... every single time i come in here i just see u talking shit ... and u say u have something for them haters?? Hahahahahahahaha mofo step it up ur like 12 years behind on bike building


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

madrigalkustoms said:


> I don't like to talk bad about people, but it's funny how some people feel like we are out to rip them off. I gave a surtin person a chance, I wanted to buy a part he was selling, just so I could prove everyone on here wrong this guy was not a bad person that maybe he just had a bad day, maybe didnt take his meds. But boy did that backfire and come back and bight me in ass. I don't know about 95% of the people that sell stuff here I've met a few people. And as long as we know and understand that no one is perfect we all make mistakes, but when you pm people back talking a bunch of stuff, that's not right. Your problems are getting bigger than Texas ( I have no problem with anyone or Texas ) just know that at a show lay it low people are not all out there but one day what you say will come back to you 20 worst like you say. You believe in karma. Well just what I think. If you decide to put me on a hit list for speaking my mind nimodo. Freedom of expression. Now lets leave the drama out of this topic and back to selling and buying bike parts. Looking for some schwinn grips white. Let me know. Thanks


lets keep texas out of this joint. just bcs one punk ass kid shit talks don't mean we all the same. im pretty sure every state has a fuck up. just my 2 we all hate that kid but it don't mean we put a state on a bad rep list.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

POISON 831 said:


> U aint got s#it to hate on... every single time i come in here i just see u talking shit ... and u say u have something for them haters?? Hahahahahahahaha mofo step it up ur like 12 years behind on bike building


You called him a bitch pretty much. :bowrofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> For sale


How much for the pieces of paper shipped to 95624?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

POISON 831 said:


> U aint got s#it to hate on... every single time i come in here i just see u talking shit ... and u say u have something for them haters?? Hahahahahahahaha mofo step it up ur like 12 years behind on bike building


X 916


----------



## madrigalkustoms

HOTSHOT956 said:


> lets keep texas out of this joint. just bcs one punk ass kid shit talks don't mean we all the same. im pretty sure every state has a fuck up. just my 2 we all hate that kid but it don't mean we put a state on a bad rep list.


True true. There is one in every bunch.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

socios b.c. prez said:


> How much for the pieces of paper shipped to 95624?


$274.27.....firm....ben franklin made them himself....pretty rare!


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Anybody got a set of 26inch schwinn springer forks?? Let me know plz


----------



## ATX

twisted spring still for sell- 50 shipped or will trade for 1 old school 20inch original lowrider magazine tire
YES THATS RIGHT! ill trade the twisted spring for 1 old school 20inch original lowrider magazine tire 
the thread has to be in good condition if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks for looking









this is the tire that im looking for


----------



## Wiick3d951

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> For sale


how much is that air ram/cylinder??


----------



## TonyO

TonyO said:


> $45 shipped. off a Lil Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $80 shipped, chrome in very nice condition


Still for sale


----------



## TonyO

$125 plus shipping on this 1965 Lil Tiger model. This was when they put Stingray on the chainguard before they put the tiger on it









Askin $60 plus shipping on this Pixie


----------



## TonyO

$200 plus shipping. Frame has been repainted, parts are powdercoat chrome


----------



## TonyO

$200 plus shipping powdercoat chrome parts , powdercoated frame and forks with OG decals on frame and chainguard


----------



## luckcharm818

lesstime said:


> posting for LUCKYCHARM818 pm him for ?'s
> View attachment 431134
> 
> View attachment 431135
> 
> View attachment 431136


Still for sale hit me up


----------



## cone_weezy

619CA said:


> New here... looking for someone who does custom upholstery for bike seats or sells prefab custom upholstered seats? Not the prefab velvet seats seen on most websites. Also looking for this sprocket. Thanks in advance. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 434548


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/315731-kustom-seats-displays-hotstuff.html


----------



## Amahury760

TonyO said:


> $200 plus shipping. Frame has been repainted, parts are powdercoat chrome


Pm sent


----------



## Kiloz

cone_weezy said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/315731-kustom-seats-displays-hotstuff.html


He is banned.


----------



## slo

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> For sale


whats that tire?


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 435124

air ride kits $190 plus shipping $10 lower 48 states
will come with clear line unless asked for color,will come with 9 oz tank,and all part to install on bike and use switch ,reg ,fittings(not brass) ,clyd,line,gage, complete 
able to get parts but cost of parts cost a little more 

note not in pic switch ,tank and some fittings,


----------



## Richiecool69elka

TonyO said:


> $125 plus shipping on this 1965 Lil Tiger model. This was when they put Stingray on the chainguard before they put the tiger on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Askin $60 plus shipping on this Pixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Sent....On Green Little Tiger.


----------



## inked1987

In need of a twisted sproket ASAP!!


----------



## Est.1979

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-STI...aultDomain_0&hash=item19cda45013#ht_500wt_949


----------



## cone_weezy

anybody got a set of 16" training wheels?


----------



## elspock84

cone_weezy said:


> anybody got a set of 16" training wheels?


yup got some 16in schwinn and 12in schwinn but not for sale.


----------



## cone_weezy

elspock84 said:


> yup got some 16in schwinn and 12in schwinn but not for sale.




good too know


----------



## ATX

lowrider spears- 30 shipped if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm


----------



## elspock84

cone_weezy said:


> good too know



:roflmao:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

elspock84 said:


> yup got some 16in schwinn and 12in schwinn but not for sale.


Wonder who u got the 12inch ones from?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Looking For Sqaure Twisted Contenital Kit


----------



## ATX

20inch custom wheel trims- 120 shipped if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm


----------



## Wiick3d951

ATX said:


> 20inch custom wheel trims- 120 shipped if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's how the trims would look on someones bike



PM ME


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Wonder who u got the 12inch ones from?


From u estooped!


----------



## vargas310

anyone selling custom seats for a 26 inch for cheap


----------



## ATX

twisted spring still for sell- 50 shipped comes with a chrome sleeve thats rideable if this interest you text
(520)289-6552 or send pm


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> twisted spring still for sell- 50 shipped comes with a chrome sleeve thats rideable if this interest you text
> (520)289-6552 or send pm


SOLD


----------



## inked1987

Got a extra tattoo kit up for trades hit me up for info


----------



## ATX

2 straight engraved mirrors- 15 shipped if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm


----------



## Los Castillo's

Wiick3d951 said:


> PM ME


Just text that # u put down. It's no good.


----------



## ATX

Los Castillo's said:


> Just text that # u put down. It's no good.


 stop lying i called you twice and texted you once


----------



## elspock84

50 shipped on pixies FRAMES ONLY 

















1973 20in jr singray 75 shipped 

















1960 26in cruiser 85 shipped


----------



## elspock84

100 shipped frame only.


----------



## ATX

lowrider parts for sell if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
custom wheel trims- 120 shipped
















2 straight engraved mirrors-15 shipped
















chrome spears-35 shipped


----------



## WICKED74

seeking a set of cleam 20in rimes hmu


----------



## JAMES843

Double Square Twist Continental Kit Chrome $48


----------



## 55800

12" springer forks $85 Shipped
View attachment 437430

12" lucky 7 show chrome sprocket $55 Shipped
12"-16" Show chrome handle bars Full round engraved $175 shipped
View attachment 437431


----------



## TonyO

$75 plus shipping for this 12" bike


----------



## ATX

chrome naked lady- 20 shipped if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm


----------



## MR50CHEVY

orangecrush719 said:


> 12" springer forks $85 Shipped
> View attachment 437430
> 
> 12" lucky 7 show chrome sprocket $55 Shipped
> 12"-16" Show chrome handle bars Full round engraved $175 shipped
> View attachment 437431


Im interested in the 12in forks where u located


----------



## 55800

MR50CHEVY said:


> Im interested in the 12in forks where u located


im located in colorado


----------



## oneofakind

20' semi custom hot pink frame..$125 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

OG Schwinn Trike kit sandblasted and primered..$125 shipped..


----------



## oneofakind

20' Schwinn s7 rims..$50 shipped..


----------



## oneofakind

Schwinn 20' sissy bar..$25 shipped..schwinn sprockets $15each shipped..


----------



## oneofakind

Custom show chrome handlebars and pedals..$80 shipped


----------



## luckcharm818

ttt still up for sale


lesstime said:


> posting for LUCKYCHARM818 pm him for ?'s
> View attachment 431134
> 
> View attachment 431135
> 
> View attachment 431136


----------



## inked1987

oneofakind said:


> Custom show chrome handlebars and pedals..$80 shipped


How much just the peddals


----------



## Bigjxloc

20" girls schwinn frame as pictured $65 shipped



















Scooter $60 shipped


----------



## Amahury760

TonyO said:


> $125 plus shipping on this 1965 Lil Tiger model. This was when they put Stingray on the chainguard before they put the tiger on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Askin $60 plus shipping on this Pixie


 DO U STILL HAVE THESE.LMK...IM INTERESTED.


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Double twisted birdcage steering wheel for trade. Im lookin to trade my steering wheel for 2 twisted anntennas or badas twstd stuff


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Amahury760 said:


> DO U STILL HAVE THESE.LMK...IM INTERESTED.


It Looks Like He has the Little Tiger on Ebay.Just seen it.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Hmmmm thinkin of sellin my Lil Tiger


----------



## schwinn1966

I have this 4 Twist Gooseneck BRAND NEW! 
$35 Takes it! SHIPPED


----------



## Amahury760

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Hmmmm thinkin of sellin my Lil Tiger


Pics and price


----------



## MR50CHEVY

TonyO said:


> $200 plus shipping. Frame has been repainted, parts are powdercoat chrome



i got a question how much would these rims go for in perfect riding condition look about as good as these and tires good just white wall wore off lookin for some buyers i got a pair off my lil tiger im lookin for some lil dayton wheels with thick white wall inner tube shoot some offers if anyone interested will post pictures


----------



## Bigjxloc

Bigjxloc said:


> 20" girls schwinn frame as pictured $65 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scooter $60 shipped


OBO


----------



## ATX

custom sissybar for a 20inch- make offer 
if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## Wiick3d951

ATX said:


> custom sissybar for a 20inch- make offer
> if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm



how much ?? pm me


----------



## ATX

lowrider parts for sell- if any of this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
spears- 20 shipped








































gold plated gangster mufflers- 25 shipped
















chrome naked lady- 20 shipped








2 straight engraved mirrors- 15 shipped
















custom wheel trims- 120 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 20' semi custom hot pink frame..$125 shipped


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> OG Schwinn Trike kit sandblasted and primered..$125 shipped..


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 20' Schwinn s7 rims..$50 shipped..


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Schwinn 20' sissy bar..$25 shipped..schwinn sprockets $15each shipped..


1960 sprocket sold...TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Custom show chrome handlebars and pedals..$80 shipped


Handle bars..$50
Pedals..$30


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

700 obo!!! in orange county ca make me an offer need it gone!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

For Sale Warren Wong Wheels.60 Spoke.Bought them from Him in 1994.PM Offers.
View attachment 438990
View attachment 438989


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

FREAKY BEHAVIOR said:


> 700 obo!!! in orange county ca make me an offer need it gone!!


Wish u were in Az


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/bik/2807188235.html


Asking $800 pm me a legit offer... Will Not Ship!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Richiecool69elka said:


> For Sale Warren Wong Wheels.60 Spoke.Bought them from Him in 1994.PM Offers.
> View attachment 438990
> View attachment 438989


*SOLD*


----------



## Blue94cady

FREAKY BEHAVIOR said:


> 700 obo!!! in orange county ca make me an offer need it gone!!


How much for the fenders only im in orenge county for the weekend let me now


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Anyone got a chrome mini crank for sale? lmk


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> lowrider parts for sell- if any of this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
> spears- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold plated gangster mufflers- 25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome naked lady- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 straight engraved mirrors- 15 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom wheel trims- 120 shipped


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> custom sissybar for a 20inch- make offer
> if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm


TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951

ATX said:


> TTT


fo ur a lagger .-.


----------



## ATX

Wiick3d951 said:


> fo ur a lagger .-.


 puro talk I STAY BROWN you cant keep a good man down


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Anyone got a chrome mini crank for sale? lmk


I got one matt but its fully engraved for 60 bucks... let me kno


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> lowrider parts for sell- if any of this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
> spears- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold plated gangster mufflers- 25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome naked lady- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 straight engraved mirrors- 15 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom wheel trims- 120 shipped


 engraved mirrors sold


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I got one matt but its fully engraved for 60 bucks... let me kno


I deffinetly would but i need to go low as possible to be able to make the mesa trip. Thank's though homie.


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Handle bars..$50
> Pedals..$30


BOTH SOLD....!


----------



## AZKLIQUER

I need some twisted fender braces for my sons' bikes. Anyone know of any good reliable places to get some?


----------



## Low-Life09

For a 20" bike I need the following:

Square twisted crank
Square twisted seat post
Square twisted pedals
Square twisted fender braces

PM WITH PRICES


----------



## Pure Lowridin

For trade double twisted birdcage steering wheel for 2 twisted antennas or twisted cool parts also looking for spare 16 tire and wheel


----------



## Low-Life09

Pure Lowridin said:


> For trade double twisted birdcage steering wheel for 2 twisted antennas or twisted cool parts also looking for spare 16 tire and wheel



PM SENT


----------



## Wiick3d951

ATX said:


> puro talk I STAY BROWN you cant keep a good man down


?? well that was random 0.o


----------



## joemoney

Hi, i have some d-twist part for sale need money asps

d-twist steering wheel with bird cage



d-twist grip

d twist crank and sprocket tripple show chrome


----------



## Kiloz

joemoney said:


> Hi, i have some d-twist part for sale need money asps
> 
> d-twist steering wheel with bird cage
> 
> d-twist grip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d twist crank and sprocket tripple show chrome


----------



## Clown Confusion

wrong pics


----------



## joemoney

yesss sorry wrong picture on wrong site lollll and im from montreal canada


----------



## ATX

lowrider parts still for sell 
if any of this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm

chrome spears- 20 shipped
















gold plated gangster mufflers- 20 shipped
















chrome naked lady- 20 shipped








20inch custom wheel trims- 120 shipped








custom sissybar- make offer


----------



## Est.1979

looking 4 a 24" schwinn frame hit me up


----------



## elspock84

Est.1979 said:


> looking 4 a 24" schwinn frame hit me up


U got a text


----------



## Farqup

joemoney said:


> Hi, i have some d-twist part for sale need money asps
> 
> d-twist steering wheel with bird cage
> 
> 
> 
> d-twist grip
> 
> d twist crank and sprocket tripple show chrome


How much for sprocket set??


----------



## elspock84

Est.1979 said:


> looking 4 a 24" schwinn frame hit me up


Boxing it up ready to ship it


----------



## Low-Life09

For a 20" bike I need the following:

Square twisted crank
Square twisted seat post
Square twisted pedals
Square twisted fender braces

PM WITH PRICES, PAYPAL READY!


----------



## joemoney

i have a bunch of cylinder for sale 15$ shipped every where in the usa canada i got bimba 3 inch single action and got some clippard of 2 inch single action alot of them more than 20 each one i will get picture soon as i can


----------



## joemoney

Farqup said:


> How much for sprocket set??


grip 70$
crank 70$
sprocket 95$ tripple show chrome
steering wheel 100$ 
+ shipping


----------



## joemoney

i got a heavy frame with a big lover seat for sale but im in montreal canada can ship but its big and so heavy and can get the custom fork but its not chrome its on steel and twisted front wheel im asking 450 obo without the forks and wheel
View attachment 440834


----------



## joemoney

have this purple lover seat , steering wheel cover,continental kit cover and banana seat ! 160$ obo custom frame 100$ need paint and minor body work
View attachment 440845
View attachment 440846


----------



## Farqup

joemoney said:


> have this purple lover seat , steering wheel cover,continental kit cover and banana seat ! 160$ obo custom frame 100$ need paint and minor body work
> View attachment 440845
> View attachment 440846


Pm sent


----------



## joemoney

joemoney said:


> have this purple lover seat , steering wheel cover,continental kit cover and banana seat ! 160$ obo custom frame 100$ need paint and minor body work
> View attachment 440845
> View attachment 440846


seat tire cover and steering wheel cover sold


----------



## Bigjxloc

1950s Murray Tricycle. needs front tire. $70 shipped


----------



## ATX

joemoney said:


> seat tire cover and steering wheel cover sold


dammit! dammit! DAMMIT! I wanted dat wheel cover n seat for my Chamillion o well life goes on


----------



## Kiloz

whats the point... :ninja:


----------



## ATX

Kiloz said:


> Well even though you attempted to "dog" me through text when I was willing to buy your spring and what not, I will be the bigger person and point you in the rite direction for your seat. If you look top self where the seats are to the left there is a seat same style and also there is a better one with black and violet will mirrors in the center of the seat with the violet piping thats not in this photo.


 leave me alone quit tryin to put me on blast I don't need your help I got my INDEPENDENT STYLE- so da legacy continues....


----------



## idillon

atx you need to grow up. he was just trying to help yr dumb ass.


----------



## elspock84

ATX said:


> leave me alone quit tryin to put me on blast I don't need your help I got my INDEPENDENT STYLE- so da legacy continues....


***** u ovulating? Are u spotting?? You bloated? Cause u be acting like a straight bitch. I can tottaly see y u independent. No vales verga.


----------



## kajumbo

damn this kid ATX did the same wit me when I tryed to buy his wheel trims 1st he started talkin shit right away thinkin I was CE707 cuz i got 707 phone number then after that he was hella disrespectful hope sombody comes out with an INTERNET bike show so he can enter without gettin his ass beat.....


----------



## David831

kajumbo said:


> damn this kid ATX did the same wit me when I tryed to buy his wheel trims 1st he started talkin shit right away thinkin I was CE707 cuz i got 707 phone number then after that he was hella disrespectful hope sombody comes out with an INTERNET bike show so he can enter without gettin his ass beat.....


Hhey bro atx is a bitch he just talks shit on the internet bro and in da calles he wont say shit his like the net banger


----------



## Neighborhoodz

joemoney said:


> seat tire cover and steering wheel cover sold


PM Sent.


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> lowrider parts still for sell
> if any of this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
> 
> chrome spears- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold plated gangster mufflers- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome naked lady- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20inch custom wheel trims- 120 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom sissybar- make offer


 TTT


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## SNAPPER818

:drama:


----------



## SNAPPER818

anyone got a Double Twisted Sproket for a 20'?
i rememer the homie had 1,but he sold it a while back...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> ***** u ovulating? Are u spotting?? You bloated? Cause u be acting like a straight bitch. I can tottaly see y u independent. No vales verga.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Bigjxloc

Bigjxloc said:


> 1950s Murray Tricycle. needs front tire. $70 shipped


$ 55 shipped


----------



## ATX

lowrider bike parts still for sell- if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
chrome spears- 20 shipped
















gold plated gangster mufflers-20 shipped
















chrome naked lady- 20 shipped








20inch custom wheel trims- 120 shipped








custom sissybar- make offer


----------



## luckcharm818

TTT STILL UP FOR SALE HIT ME UP IF INTRESTED


----------



## luckcharm818

lesstime said:


> posting for LUCKYCHARM818 pm him for ?'s
> View attachment 431134
> 
> View attachment 431135
> 
> View attachment 431136


 TTT STILL UP FOR SALE HIT ME UP IF INTRESTED


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

PM me some prices on:

-20" Gold fenders
-20" Trike kit
-20" 144 spoke gold rear wheel (only one)

I'm going to at least be needing two 20" gold fenders. And if I can get a trike kit and another wheel cheap enough, I might consider the trike kit and then look for a third fender.


----------



## kajumbo

I'm looking for sum lil tiger solid rubber rims not to picky on condition but nothing fully rusted


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Double twisted birdcage steering wheel for trade or sell $50


----------



## SNAPPER818

Pure Lowridin said:


> Double twisted birdcage steering wheel for trade or sell $50


pm sent...


----------



## SNAPPER818

SNAPPER818 said:


> anyone got a Double Twisted Sproket for a 20'?
> i rememer the homie had 1,but he sold it a while back...


meant to say Crank...not sproket


----------



## Pure Lowridin

SNAPPER818 said:


> pm sent...


Got your pm


----------



## Est.1979

any1 got sissy bar clamps for a pixie? there different from the normal cuz the clamp on to the rear tire


----------



## 78mc

Est.1979 said:


> any1 got sissy bar clamps for a pixie? there different from the normal cuz the clamp on to the rear tire


 I do


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Est.1979 said:


> any1 got sissy bar clamps for a pixie? there different from the normal cuz the clamp on to the rear tire


I use to have a shock sissy bar with a banana seat on one of my pixies.....wish I would have kept it.....


----------



## Bigjxloc

Bigjxloc said:


> 20" girls schwinn frame as pictured $65 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scooter $60 shipped


$45 shipped for either one of these.


----------



## Farqup

Bigjxloc said:


> $45 shipped for either one of these.


Pm sent


----------



## Est.1979

78mc said:


> I do


how much?


----------



## 78mc

Est.1979 said:


> how much?


$5 pm me


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## sn33z33

Looking for:
26inch classic bent fork
26inch square twisted fork bars
Blue beach cruiser springer seat


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> PM me some prices on:
> 
> -20" Gold fenders
> -20" Trike kit
> -20" 144 spoke gold rear wheel (only one)
> 
> I'm going to at least be needing two 20" gold fenders. And if I can get a trike kit and another wheel cheap enough, I might consider the trike kit and then look for a third fender.



TTT

I at least need the gold fenders if anyone's got them.


----------



## ATX

custom wheel trims still for sell- 120 shipped if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm


----------



## 73monte

elspock84 said:


> ***** u ovulating? Are u spotting?? You bloated? Cause u be acting like a straight bitch. I can tottaly see y u independent. No vales verga.





kajumbo said:


> damn this kid ATX did the same wit me when I tryed to buy his wheel trims 1st he started talkin shit right away thinkin I was CE707 cuz i got 707 phone number then after that he was hella disrespectful hope sombody comes out with an INTERNET bike show so he can enter without gettin his ass beat.....


* 

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:*


----------



## GreenBandit

how do you attach those wheel rings to the rim?


----------



## cone_weezy

GreenBandit said:


> how do you attach those wheel rings to the rim?


magnet, some people get them made with tabs ....looks close enough on the pic u can see the magnet


----------



## Bigjxloc

Bigjxloc said:


> $45 shipped for either one of these.


Sale pending on the purple girls frame. Scooter still available


----------



## elspock84

100 shipped frame only.


----------



## elspock84

complete 16in pixie 120 shipped no trades. 

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## elspock84

got 4 schwinn fairladys for sale. 










1974 50 shipped 



























1975 schwinn fairlady 50 shipped

























1969 schwinn farilady 75 shipped or 50 shipped for just da frame


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any CUSTOM twisted parts out there that's chrome ready for show.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 444009
View attachment 444010
View attachment 444011
View attachment 444012



$225


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 444013
View attachment 444014
View attachment 444015
View attachment 444016




$150 Obo


----------



## 55800

Who gots 16" parts for sale


----------



## kajumbo

I got og 16 inch handle bars wit red grips for sale hit me with offers


----------



## inked1987

kajumbo said:


> I got og 16 inch handle bars wit red grips for sale hit me with offers


u still got squre twisted parts for sale


----------



## kajumbo

inked1987 said:


> u still got squre twisted parts for sale


all I really got left square twisted is crank neck mirrors . I also got flat twisted handle bars n sissy bars n fork support . Sum Og cranks n sprockets fork support necks


----------



## 73monte

* D Twist badge trim ...$30..PM me if intrested*


----------



## dreamer1

73monte said:


> * D Twist badge trim ...$30..PM me if intrested*


How much n where u at...I wanne ASAP


----------



## schwinn1966

orangecrush719 said:


> Who gots 16" parts for sale



1/4 Stainless Steel $80 Shipped.


----------



## 73monte

dreamer1 said:


> How much n where u at...I wanne ASAP


* 

$30 and I am in Austin,Tx. *


----------



## inked1987

kajumbo said:


> all I really got left square twisted is crank neck mirrors . I also got flat twisted handle bars n sissy bars n fork support . Sum Og cranks n sprockets fork support necks


any pics


----------



## dreamer1

73monte said:


> *
> 
> $30 and I am in Austin,Tx. *


Pm wit details I'm in Calif....shipping included


----------



## HOTSHOT956

looking for show chromed chain for a 20".pm price thanx


----------



## 73monte

dreamer1 said:


> Pm wit details I'm in Calif....shipping included


* 
PM sent homie...*


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> custom wheel trims still for sell- 120 shipped if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm


TTT


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Still lookin 4 a turntable in PHX


----------



## sn33z33

how much for the mirrors and is it with the black reflectors? And is the og forks for 26inch? Im looking for og bent fork for 26. Anyone have them?



kajumbo said:


> all I really got left square twisted is crank neck mirrors . I also got flat twisted handle bars n sissy bars n fork support . Sum Og cranks n sprockets fork support necks


----------



## David831

ATX said:


> custom wheel trims still for sell- 120 shipped if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm


Ill give you $50


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

looking for a banana seat no matter what condition it's in about to start a project and need a seat for it.
serious sellers only don't need no BS.
Update:
Seats has been found.. Thanks Spock for looking out.if i need the other one i will hit you up Homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I have these tires up for sale to for 20inch bike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I have these tires up for sale to for 20inch bike


Got a 3" chrome mini crank?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Got a 3" chrome mini crank?


I just bought a crank but thanks brother


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I just bought a crank but thanks brother


lol, actually im looking for one too.  Im affraid the squair twisted one i have on my dragon bike is to long. cant pedal a full cycle.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LOOKING FOR A 3" MINI CHROME CRANK.


----------



## elspock84

PASSIONATE63 said:


> LOOKING FOR A 3" MINI CHROME CRANK.


im sure i have one just needs to be polished ill check at home tonight.


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> custom wheel trims still for sell- 120 shipped if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm


 TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

elspock84 said:


> im sure i have one just needs to be polished ill check at home tonight.


----------



## ripsta85

Handle bars and c/c bars set for sale $230 shipped


----------



## David831

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I have there Trim up for sale make me an offer plus shipping I think they r for a 12 inch bike


Hey bro pm and could u chek


----------



## Wiick3d951

ripsta85 said:


> Handle bars and c/c bars set for sale $230 shipped



pm sent


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> PM me some prices on:
> 
> -20" Gold fenders
> -20" Trike kit
> -20" 144 spoke gold rear wheel (only one)
> 
> *I'm going to at least be needing two 20" gold fenders.* And if I can get a trike kit and another wheel cheap enough, I might consider the trike kit and then look for a third fender.



TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ripsta85 said:


> Handle bars and c/c bars set for sale $230 shipped


sold


----------



## Boricua Customs

I need some bolts guy

Looking for the two chrome bolts & nuts that bolt to the sides of the down crown
& the one long bottom bolt & nut that goes accross holds the forks together where the fender bolts too. 

Looking for Chrome set & Gold set


----------



## Boricua Customs

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I have these tires up for sale to for 20inch bike



How much ?


----------



## elspock84

160 shipped 20" jr frame
















































130. shipped 16"pixie


----------



## oneofakind

Damn Spock wish I had the funds for that pixie frame bad ass..!


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Damn Spock wish I had the funds for that pixie frame bad ass..!


thank u sir.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any custom twisted parts n also need a bike stand


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Boricua Customs said:


> I need some bolts guy
> 
> Looking for the two chrome bolts & nuts that bolt to the sides of the down crown
> & the one long bottom bolt & nut that goes accross holds the forks together where the fender bolts too.
> 
> Looking for Chrome set & Gold set


I know for a fact I have both spring fork bolts and i think i have the t tube bolt. I'll have to look tomorrow

ohh and there all chrome
View attachment 445242


----------



## Boricua Customs

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I know for a fact I have both spring fork bolts and i think i have the t tube bolt. I'll have to look tomorrow
> 
> ohh and there all chrome
> View attachment 445242




Let me know bro


----------



## Kiloz

Boricua Customs said:


> Let me know bro


Message me homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ripsta85 said:


> Handle bars and c/c bars set for sale $230 shipped


good stuff right here


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Boricua Customs said:


> Let me know bro


got the bolts bro, checking on the t tube bolt in a few gotta go into my bike trailer and see whats in the parts box


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I have the fork bolts bro, but i checked and don't have the t tube bolt anymore, lmk if you want them


----------



## andrez

I got a real schwinn all custom askin 300 obo 
View attachment 445447


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

4 sale best offer wheels match the paint green and blue marble centers and twisted spokes
View attachment 445486


----------



## Clown Confusion

andrez said:


> I got a real schwinn all custom askin 300 obo
> 
> View attachment 445447


ill give u 50 lol jp


----------



## Amahury760

andrez said:


> I got a real schwinn all custom askin 300 obo
> View attachment 445447


Location.


----------



## Clown Confusion

Amahury760 said:


> Location.


he is from woodland ca bro ..


----------



## andrez

Clown Confusion said:


> ill give u 50 lol jp


come on bro ahaha


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

anybody got a cheap used stretched bike? looking for a mustang GTS NX3 to put a motor on.
View attachment 445899

pm me with what you got. thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I need a bike stand n twisted rim trims


----------



## Boricua Customs

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I have the fork bolts bro, but i checked and don't have the t tube bolt anymore, lmk if you want them


pm me a price


----------



## 73monte

* 
Twisted badge trim...$30..PM me if intrested ***STILL AVAILABLE*** *


----------



## Bigjxloc

45$ shipped


----------



## ATX

lowrider parts for sell- if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
custom wheel trims- 120 shipped








chrome spears- 20 shipped








chrome naked lady- 20 shipped








custom sissybar- make offer
























store gold 16inch 52 spoke wheel- 25 shipped


----------



## elspock84

seen these on ebay. yaw homies always looking for some. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIL-TIGER-SCHWINN-12-WHEELS-BASEBALL-BAT-HOLDER-HOLDER-ONLY-NO-BAT-/290679806992?_trksid=m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6814422417317294082


----------



## Kiloz

$300 a set, brand new. Twisted Fantasy Wheels!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Kiloz said:


> $300 a set, brand new. Twisted Fantasy Wheels!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

andrez said:


> I got a real schwinn all custom askin 300 obo
> View attachment 445447


 how much for the twisted forks top and bottom? the forks only that's it


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

ATX said:


> how much for the twisted forks top and bottom? the forks only that's it


He is selling it as a whole bike not parting it out.


----------



## ATX

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> He is selling it as a whole bike not parting it out.


 ya neva kno it doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## Est.1979

Kiloz said:


> $300 a set, brand new. Twisted Fantasy Wheels!


daaaam! those are baad!


----------



## elspock84

*160 shipped 20" jr frame

*















































*130. shipped 16"pixie

*






































*OBO on both or OBO on each *


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

ATX said:


> ya neva kno it doesn't hurt to ask


Just texted him and he told me he is not going to part it out sorry.


----------



## ATX

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> Just texted him and he told me he is not going to part it out sorry.


 i aint trippin it aint da end of da world

i always do my best to help da homies out


----------



## luckcharm818

lesstime said:


> posting for LUCKYCHARM818 pm him for ?'s
> View attachment 431134
> 
> View attachment 431135
> 
> View attachment 431136


still up for sale


----------



## andrez

yeap im selling the bike as is
View attachment 448306


----------



## dreamer1

andrez said:


> yeap im selling the bike as is
> View attachment 448306


Location???????? Homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez

dreamer1 said:


> Location???????? Homie


Woodland, CA. A few minutes north of Sacramento.


----------



## dreamer1

Damm too far I'm in orange county by Disneyland......


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> lowrider parts for sell- if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
> custom wheel trims- 120 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome spears- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome naked lady- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom sissybar- make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> store gold 16inch 52 spoke wheel- 25 shipped


TTT


----------



## 55800

Anyone have the chrome peice that goes on the top bar of a 16" pixie


----------



## 73monte

73monte said:


> *
> Twisted badge trim...$30..PM me if intrested ***STILL AVAILABLE*** *


----------



## idillon

andrez said:


> I got a real schwinn all custom askin 300 obo
> View attachment 445447


this is tight.good luck wit the sale


----------



## Bigjxloc

Twisted beach cruiser handle $55 shipped

















Front








rear


Schwinn 20" S7 wheels Set $80 shipped


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> lowrider parts for sell- if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
> custom wheel trims- 120 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome spears- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome naked lady- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom sissybar- make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> store gold 16inch 52 spoke wheel- 25 shipped


 custom sissybar sold!


----------



## thomas67442

looking for some fender supports custom or not send pm


----------



## ATX

set of 72 spoke wheels for 20inch still in good condition-45 shipped
if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks


----------



## schwinn1966

$35 EACH Shipped NEW


----------



## elspock84

1980 16in midget black base and western blue flake. 165 shipped


----------



## joemoney

joemoney said:


> Hi, i have some d-twist part for sale need money asps
> 
> d-twist steering wheel with bird cage
> 
> 
> 
> d-twist grip
> 
> d twist crank and sprocket tripple show chrome


\
make offer all still for sale and need money but make good offer!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

elspock84 said:


> 1980 16in midget black base and western blue flake. 165 shipped


got chainguard?


----------



## elspock84

rollinoldskoo said:


> got chainguard?


Naw bro sorry shoot me a price on it


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 1980 16in midget black base and western blue flake. 165 shipped


SALE PENDING


----------



## Blue94cady

elspock84 said:


> SALE PENDING


SOLD thanks compa


----------



## elspock84

Blue94cady said:


> SOLD thanks compa


SOLD!! :h5:


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> set of 72 spoke wheels for 20inch still in good condition-45 shipped
> if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks


TTT


----------



## Bigjxloc

$40.00 Shipped for the scooter

















$50.00 shipped for the twisted handlebars


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> SOLD thanks compa


damn shaggy u came up on this one?? nice score homie i love that color combo man. matches your other toys nice too


----------



## ATX

lowrider parts for sell- if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
chrome spears- 20 shipped
















chrome naked lady- 20 shipped








16inch lowrider 52 spoke wheel- 25 shipped









custom wheel trims- 120 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

Still have these. $80 shipped. need em gone! 1/4" Polished Stainless Steel. Came off a 16"


----------



## elspock84

schwinn1966 said:


> Still have these. $80 shipped. need em gone! 1/4" Polished Stainless Steel. Came off a 16"


hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I neeD turn table ASAP let me know PayPal ready


----------



## lacsss

Looking for mint 20" rims/tires, twisted forks, twisted pedals, clean chain guard and some misc parts, never built a bike so harsh newbie, any help appreciated


----------



## ATX

lacsss said:


> Looking for mint 20" rims/tires, twisted forks, twisted pedals, clean chain guard and some misc parts, never built a bike so harsh newbie, any help appreciated


 i got some 72 spoke wheels for sell theyre for a 20inch its good for starting out


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> lowrider parts for sell- if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
> custom wheel trims- 120 shipped


 custom wheel trims finally SOLD! for 120 shipped


----------



## ripsta85

I need 26" bent fork not twisted, tires and tubes, crank, sprocket


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lol just like a kid trying out a condom for the first time ever. 

mom i did it i did it i cant believe im still gay:roflmao:


----------



## ATX

old school lowrider bicycle headlight- 30 shipped if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks


----------



## deville

ATX said:


> old school lowrider bicycle headlight- 30 shipped if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks


Wow, never seen a part stamped like that. Its dope.


----------



## 817.TX.

Need gone Make offer!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ATX

deville said:


> Wow, never seen a part stamped like that. Its dope.


AWREADY


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

I still need 2 find a turn talbe 4 a 20in bike in AZ or Cali. all so lookin 4 a custom seat.


----------



## ATX

old school lowrider headbadge-40 shipped if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 50 shipped on pixies FRAMES ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1973 20in jr singray 75 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1960 26in cruiser 85 shipped


everything listed has been sold


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any turntables out there forsale


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> lowrider parts for sell- if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
> chrome spears- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome naked lady- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16inch lowrider 52 spoke wheel- 25 shipped


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> old school lowrider bicycle headlight- 30 shipped if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> set of 72 spoke wheels for 20inch still in good condition-45 shipped
> if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks


TTT


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 452353


----------



## ClassicPlayer

lesstime said:


> View attachment 452353


Are those trike fenders? And is that china gold?


----------



## lesstime

ClassicPlayer said:


> Are those trike fenders? And is that china gold?


I can get trike fenders and gold chain if you need


----------



## martinh214

lesstime said:


> View attachment 452353


How much for da pedals


----------



## socios b.c. prez

October 64 Schwinn for sale. The only parts that are from 64 is the frame, chainguard and the bolts for it. The cups, kickstand, gooseneck, crank and sprocket. The rest of it is og but from other years. Comes with white decals from Schwinn 1966. 










































All og 20" spring forks with AS bolts










































































Repro sissy bar from the late 90's Schwinns with og Q bolts

















No rims or seat. Pm me if interested.


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> lowrider parts for sell- if this interests you text(520)289-6552 or send pm
> chrome spears- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome naked lady- 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD


----------



## traxx

20" Deuce-usa spinners. I am located in washington, Pick up only. If they are not picked up by end of month I will ship at buyers expense. 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/bik/2907903966.html


----------



## THEBOXX

anyone have the bolt for the spring to sell??? lmk thanks


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

anybody got a clean springer fork?


----------



## elspock84

160 shipped 20" jr frame
















































130. shipped 16"pixie


----------



## starion88esir

I'm looking for a set of 26" twisted spoke wheels. If anyone has a set shoot me a pm.


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 453829
custom batman forks and sissy bar foe 16inch best offer takes them


----------



## David831

Is there a smaller chain for a radio flyer than a 20" one pm


----------



## 55800

Does anyone have 2 clean chrome knock offs for a bike?


----------



## Est.1979

socios b.c. prez said:


> October 64 Schwinn for sale. The only parts that are from 64 is the frame, chainguard and the bolts for it. The cups, kickstand, gooseneck, crank and sprocket. The rest of it is og but from other years. Comes with white decals from Schwinn 1966.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All og 20" spring forks with AS bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repro sissy bar from the late 90's Schwinns with og Q bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rims or seat. Pm me if interested.


still interested...got cash, let me know...


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> View attachment 452353





lesstime said:


> View attachment 453829
> custom batman forks and sissy bar foe 16inch best offer takes them


bump


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> set of 72 spoke wheels for 20inch still in good condition-45 shipped
> if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks


 still for sell set of 72 spoke wheels for 20inch- 45 shipped TTT


----------



## jlsullivan

I will back you up!


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> set of 72 spoke wheels for 20inch still in good condition-45 shipped
> if this interests you text (520)289-6552 or send pm thanks


 72 SPOKE WHEELS SOLD! GOLD WHEEL SOLD! EVERYTHING SOLD! FINALLY CASHED OUT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez said:


> October 64 Schwinn for sale. The only parts that are from 64 is the frame, chainguard and the bolts for it. The cups, kickstand, gooseneck, crank and sprocket. The rest of it is og but from other years. Comes with white decals from Schwinn 1966.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All og 20" spring forks with AS bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repro sissy bar from the late 90's Schwinns with og Q bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rims or seat. Pm me if interested.


Not for sale anymore.


----------



## Est.1979

socios b.c. prez said:


> Not for sale anymore.


that sucks...but i wouldnt sell them either


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Looking for handle bars and forks for 20 inch frame needs to b schwinn or nice looking custom ones


----------



## Amahury760

Looking for a Lil tiger. Post what you got. Must be complete.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

View attachment 455270
FOR SALE HIT ME UP WITH AN OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

160 shipped 20" jr frame
















































130. shipped 16"pixie







































*OBO *


----------



## Amahury760

Amahury760 said:


> Looking for a Lil tiger. Post what you got. Must be complete.


Anyone out there with a complete schwinn Lil tiger for sale. ?


----------



## luckcharm818

hey i got a 20" schwinn lowrider bike for sale $190 obo hit me up for pics thanks


----------



## 78mc

I have some NOS midget- blue grips & lil tiger-chaingraud(wing style). Anyone know what they are worth?


----------



## elspock84

78mc said:


> I have some NOS midget- blue grips & lil tiger-chaingraud(wing style). Anyone know what they are worth?


5 bucks but since im in a good mood il give u 20 :biggrin:


----------



## David831

Amahury760 said:


> Anyone out there with a complete schwinn Lil tiger for sale. ?


Ebay got sum


----------



## 78mc

elspock84 said:


> 5 bucks but since im in a good mood il give u 20 :biggrin:


20.. Your funny bro...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78mc said:


> I have some NOS midget- blue grips & lil tiger-chaingraud(wing style). Anyone know what they are worth?


I just bought some on ebay a few months ago and they are worth roughly $30-$40.


----------



## elspock84

78mc said:


> 20.. Your funny bro...


Do I get an A for effort :happysad: on da real prices are all depending on da buyer and how bad they want them. Tiger chainguards I would say about 30-50 depending condition. Grips about 20


----------



## Kiloz

I am looking for a square twisted seat if anyone has one for sale.


----------



## slimer

I'm looking for a leaf fork crown


----------



## 78mc

socios b.c. prez said:


> I just bought some on ebay a few months ago and they are worth roughly $30-$40.


Thanks bro. That's what 1966 schwinn told me..


----------



## 78mc

elspock84 said:


> Do I get an A for effort :happysad: on da real prices are all depending on da buyer and how bad they want them. Tiger chainguards I would say about 30-50 depending condition. Grips about 20


Yeah you get A!!! LOL!! Thanks for the 411.. Keep up the good work. Love your flake jobs...


----------



## elspock84

78mc said:


> Yeah you get A!!! LOL!! Thanks for the 411.. Keep up the good work. Love your flake jobs...


Thanks homie


----------



## Amahury760

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Ebay got sum


Thanks


----------



## Galindo1988

Are the spear peddles still available


----------



## schwinn1966

Galindo1988 said:


> Are the spear peddles still available


Yes


----------



## Galindo1988

How much for them shipped I'm in sac


----------



## Galindo1988

And does anyone have bike parts for sale around Sacramento? ??


----------



## schwinn1966

Galindo1988 said:


> How much for them shipped I'm in sac


$35


----------



## Galindo1988

So how does this work as far as paying I dnt know how that works and do you have any other parts for sale


----------



## schwinn1966

Galindo1988 said:


> So how does this work as far as paying I dnt know how that works and do you have any other parts for sale


I take paypal or money order. Send me a pm with the other parts you are looking for.

Thanks, 
Anthony


----------



## Galindo1988

Email me at [email protected] I'm looking for twisted parts. Custom forks sissy bars hit me up and let me know what you got


----------



## 73monte

* D Twist badge trim ...$30..PM me if intrested 
STILL AVAILABLE....*


----------



## RUBIO1987

View attachment 456878
I got this dont knw if anybody woulkd be interested make offer!!!


----------



## elspock84

160 shipped 20" jr frame
















































130. shipped 16"pixie







































*OBO *


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> 160 shipped 20" jr frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 130. shipped 16"pixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OBO *


that purple one is a bad ass color. im not in love with that style frame but the color is perfect for my lil girl


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> that purple one is a bad ass color. im not in love with that style frame but the color is perfect for my lil girl


i love these frames cause they diffrent. they look bettern in person too lol. plus for lil girls these or the other pixie are ur only option if u want a 16in frame.


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> i love these frames cause they diffrent. they look bettern in person too lol. plus for lil girls these or the other pixie are ur only option if u want a 16in frame.


I agree Spock love pixie frames just finished my little girls thinking if doing another one..!


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> I agree Spock love pixie frames just finished my little girls thinking if doing another one..!


I have 2 complete pixies 1 of each kind da of them. Both for my daughter to ride of course they will be flaked out for her.


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 130. shipped 16"pixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OBO *


SOLD!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

12" Forks Complete
$125 Shipped


----------



## socios b.c. prez

schwinn1966 said:


> 12" Forks Complete
> $125 Shipped


Looks good!


----------



## David831

schwinn1966 said:


> 12" Forks Complete
> $125 Shipped


Nice forks bro cant wait to see the ones u made for me


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*Hey i got an extra registration form for the mesa show im willing to give up in trade for a lift to the show For anyone that was wanting to go. LMK*


----------



## schwinn1966

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Nice forks bro cant wait to see the ones u made for me


:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

schwinn1966 said:


> 12" Forks Complete
> $125 Shipped


:roflmao:



socios b.c. prez said:


> Looks good!


:rofl:



CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Nice forks bro cant wait to see the ones u made for me


:roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## Neighborhoodz

Trike kit and love seat wanted! msg me.


----------



## schwinn1966

ATX :finger:


----------



## David831

schwinn1966 said:


> ATX :finger:


Does the bad bitch (atx) have pics of his bikeS


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 457798
20 inch 25 bucks plus shipping

*not a schwinn for those that have pmed me sorry if thats what you need


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## ljlow82

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Does the bad bitch (atx) have pics of his bikeS


i do lol was at a show this weekend in san anto tx
View attachment 457827


----------



## David831

ljlow82 said:


> i do lol was at a show this weekend in san anto tx
> View attachment 457827


Dats his bike it looks like it has a steringwheel frm a 20" N handle bars


----------



## ljlow82

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Dats his bike it looks like it has a steringwheel frm a 20" N handle bars


:boink::roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

ATX said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :roflmao:


honestly u are acting like a straight bitch. u aint shit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

schwinn1966 said:


> ATX :finger:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ljlow82 said:


> i do lol was at a show this weekend in san anto tx
> View attachment 457827


That looks weak as fuck.


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> SOLD!!!!


:thumbsup: thanks again homie


----------



## oneofakind

socios b.c. prez said:


> That looks weak as fuck.


If you look on page 2 of REC build page ATX posted a bunch of pix of saying that it was built a few years ago in tx but the guy who built it now lives in Florida so I'm guessing he bought it like that...lol


----------



## elspock84

160 shipped 20" jr frame


----------



## Neighborhoodz

Neighborhoodz said:


> Trike kit and love seat wanted! msg me.


anyone?


----------



## schwinn1966

Neighborhoodz said:


> anyone?


i have a brand new Hollow Hub one. Pm me if interested.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Looking for a schwinn lil tiger seat don't matter the condition of the upholstry since Im going to redo it. Let me know thanks.


----------



## traxx

Deuce usa bike spinners, will sell for 250 shipped to your door. Email me at [email protected] if you are interested. I would like to use paypal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHNO4Ka4o3k


----------



## mr.casper

IM LOOKING FOR A 16IN BIKE OR FRAME LMK WAT YA HAVE CAN DO TRADES N OR CASH


----------



## socios b.c. prez

mr.casper said:


> IM LOOKING FOR A 16IN BIKE OR FRAME LMK WAT YA HAVE CAN DO TRADES N OR CASH


Damn homie. I just traded a Schwinn 16" this morning.


----------



## mr.casper

socios b.c. prez said:


> Damn homie. I just traded a Schwinn 16" this morning.


dayum dat suxs


----------



## traxx

traxx said:


> Deuce usa bike spinners, will sell for 250 shipped to your door. Email me at [email protected] if you are interested. I would like to use paypal
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHNO4Ka4o3k


Anybody? I can negotiate price


----------



## deville

traxx said:


> Anybody? I can negotiate price


It says you're selling them for $150 firm in that link. It can't cost more than 35 to ship em. People notice things like that sry.
Either way good luck with the sale. Peace!


----------



## Farqup

traxx said:


> Anybody? I can negotiate price


I'll give u $250 shipping inc to Australia??


----------



## mr.casper

got my 16 in old g schwinn frame i need parts can anyone hook it up with em parts cash or trades lmk thanks


----------



## schwinn1966

schwinn1966 said:


> 12" Forks Complete
> $125 Shipped


~SOLD~


----------



## socios b.c. prez

mr.casper said:


> got my 16 in old g schwinn frame i need parts can anyone hook it up with em parts cash or trades lmk thanks


What kind of parts you lookin for?


----------



## mr.casper

socios b.c. prez said:


> What kind of parts you lookin for?


BASICALLY ALL FROM H-BARS SISSY BARS CRANK WHEEL FOR 16 INCH BUILT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

mr.casper said:


> BASICALLY ALL FROM H-BARS SISSY BARS CRANK WHEEL FOR 16 INCH BUILT


Stock/og parts?


----------



## mr.casper

View attachment 459973
MY 20INCH FRAME N MY NEW 16 IN FRAME OG SCHWINNS


----------



## mr.casper

socios b.c. prez said:


> Stock/og parts?


IMA KEEP FRAME LIKE IT IS REPAINT IT N PIN STRIP IT JUST GET A COSTUM SEAT N GOT WITH STOCK OR CHINA TWISTED PARTS NEXT YEAR GET COSTUM PARTS MY PLAN I CAN USE UR HELP IS GONNA BE FOR MY 4 YR OLD DAUGHTER... IMA TRYING BUILT LIKE LIL MALDITO FROM TOPDOGS WHEN IT 1ST CAME OUT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

mr.casper said:


> IMA KEEP FRAME LIKE IT IS REPAINT IT N PIN STRIP IT JUST GET A COSTUM SEAT N GOT WITH STOCK OR CHINA TWISTED PARTS NEXT YEAR GET COSTUM PARTS MY PLAN I CAN USE UR HELP IS GONNA BE FOR MY 4 YR OLD DAUGHTER... IMA TRYING BUILT LIKE LIL MALDITO FROM TOPDOGS WHEN IT 1ST CAME OUT


Pm sent


----------



## mr.casper

socios b.c. prez said:


> Pm sent


THANKS BRO


----------



## cone_weezy

20" inch turntable for sale 250 shipped! no trades


----------



## 96tein

cone_weezy said:


> 20" inch turntable for sale 250 shipped! no trades


Pics......? p.m. me g


----------



## mr.casper

schwinn1966 said:


> Still have these. $80 shipped. need em gone! 1/4" Polished Stainless Steel. Came off a 16"


 R THIS STILL FOR SALE?


----------



## Amahury760

Anyone have a 12" Lil tiger for sale. Really looking to get one for my Lil girl. Pm pics and prices. Thanks


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

Amahury760 said:


> Anyone have a 12" Lil tiger for sale. Really looking to get one for my Lil girl. Pm pics and prices. Thanks


I have one for u. I'll take pics tonight asking $150 plus shipping


----------



## schwinn1966

mr.casper said:


> R THIS STILL FOR SALE?


Yes


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

lesstime said:


> View attachment 457798
> 20 inch 25 bucks plus shipping


Where u located? Im interested, I need the frame. Lmk


----------



## Amahury760

JP MAJESTICS said:


> I have one for u. I'll take pics tonight asking $150 plus shipping


Kool bro, txt me some pics if u can. 760 805-7891


----------



## dreamer1

Anybody have a speaker box for a 20 inch trike.....


----------



## west_side85

Im looking for bike hydro cylinders.. Pm me if u got em


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 460679
2 sets of pedals left ,gold sprocket
View attachment 460682
25 bucks not schwinn 20inch plus shipping

16inch batman forks have sissy bar to go with make offer 
View attachment 460683


----------



## David831

cone_weezy said:


> 20" inch turntable for sale 250 shipped! no trades


Pm the pics


----------



## David831

lesstime said:


> View attachment 460679
> 2 sets of pedals left ,gold sprocket
> View attachment 460681
> 50 bucks for 20 inch fender brace
> View attachment 460682
> 25 bucks not schwinn 20inch plus shipping
> 
> 16inch batman forks have sissy bar to go with make offer
> View attachment 460683


Is it 50 buks for all 6


----------



## lesstime

Yes


----------



## Richiecool69elka

How Much are The Pedals?


----------



## lesstime

35plus 5 shipping


----------



## TuCamote

*Yo Casper*



mr.casper said:


> R THIS STILL FOR SALE?


Hey Homie, finally decided to rebuild my daughter's bike, I need all custom parts bro. Holla at me.


----------



## elspock84

160 shipped 20" jr frame


----------



## mr.casper

TuCamote said:


> Hey Homie, finally decided to rebuild my daughter's bike, I need all custom parts bro. Holla at me.


k onda bro wat u up to? send me a text on wat info or connect u need so i can see if i can help with ur built


----------



## Wiick3d951

lesstime said:


> View attachment 460679
> 2 sets of pedals left ,gold sprocket
> View attachment 460681
> pending for 20 inch fender brace
> View attachment 460682
> 25 bucks not schwinn 20inch plus shipping
> 
> 16inch batman forks have sissy bar to go with make offer
> View attachment 460683


how much for all four braces??


----------



## elspock84

schwinn pixie chainguard 25 shipped. for de covertable pixies


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> View attachment 460679
> 2 sets of pedals left ,gold sprocket
> View attachment 460682
> 25 bucks not schwinn 20inch plus shipping
> 
> 16inch batman forks have sissy bar to go with make offer
> View attachment 460683


braces sold


----------



## hugo2pac

where can you buy this seat?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Looking for a headset tool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Looking for a headset tool.


What's a headset tool.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

socios b.c. prez said:


> What's a headset tool.


i think he means a monkey wrench maybe:dunno:


----------



## WICKED74

dreamer i got a box fror a trike it holds 1 ten 2 i think ther 5 1/2 all u need to do is re upholster it


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

socios b.c. prez said:


> What's a headset tool.


Tried to change my original fork with a springer fork, but too wide by 1/8. I was told I need a tool to replace the upper and lower headsets. Mines are treadless.


----------



## Low-Life09

IM LOOKING FOR SQUARE TWISTED PARTS, IF YOU HAVE ANY FOR SALE MESSAGE ME PICS AND PRICES!


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 160 shipped 20" jr frame


Sold


----------



## dreamer1

WICKED74 said:


> dreamer i got a box fror a trike it holds 1 ten 2 i think ther 5 1/2 all u need to do is re upholster it


Post a pic carnalito......where u at


----------



## WICKED74

iam in 530 woodlone carnal


----------



## DjChey

*steering wheel*

View attachment 463979
View attachment 463978
View attachment 463980
for sale $45 shipped


----------



## Richiecool69elka

DjChey said:


> View attachment 463979
> View attachment 463978
> View attachment 463980
> for sale $45 shipped


Pm Me Bro.I will get it from you.


----------



## sn33z33

View attachment 464021
View attachment 464022
View attachment 464023
View attachment 464025
nuts-$20 handlebars-$50 pedals-$20(sold) seat pan-$50


----------



## el peyotero

sn33z33 said:


> View attachment 464021
> View attachment 464022
> View attachment 464023
> View attachment 464025
> nuts-$20 handlebars-$50 pedals-$20 seat pan-$50


pm sent


----------



## sn33z33

Sup guys Im getting a few inquires bout the parts i have for sale. Whoever pays first gets the part. Thanks


----------



## ripsta85

For sale or trade for 12" wheels or parts this is a huffy hard to find bike they only made them in 2002 I have fenders to go with it and can Powdercoat to any color for $75


----------



## elspock84

ripsta85 said:


> For sale or trade for 12" wheels or parts this is a huffy hard to find bike they only made them in 2002 I have fenders to go with it and can Powdercoat to any color for $75


how much shipped not painted


----------



## ripsta85

Looking to get 160 shipped for the red huffy took me 7 months to find this frame couldn't Find it anywhere really hard to find frame I have two other 12" Hard to fin bikes One of them has to go only looking to let go of one of these frame pm me for more info and price of the other two as soon as one is sold the other two are off the market


----------



## sn33z33

sn33z33 said:


> View attachment 464021
> View attachment 464022
> View attachment 464023
> View attachment 464025
> nuts-$20 handlebars-$50 pedals-$20(sold) seat pan-$50


Twisted nuts, handlebars and seat pan still for sale. Prices includes shipping!!


----------



## 55800

12"-16" custom engraved show chrome handle bars for sale HMU


----------



## Blue94cady

orangecrush719 said:


> 12"-16" custom engraved show chrome handle bars for sale HMU


How much


----------



## 55800

Blue94cady said:


> How much


175 shipped


----------



## furby714

how much do those dyno bikes go for homie wants to sell one


ripsta85 said:


> Looking to get 160 shipped for the red huffy took me 7 months to find this frame couldn't Find it anywhere really hard to find frame I have two other 12" Hard to fin bikes One of them has to go only looking to let go of one of these frame pm me for more info and price of the other two as soon as one is sold the other two are off the market


----------



## ATX

orangecrush719 said:


> 175 shipped


rip-off


----------



## ripsta85

furby714 said:


> how much do those dyno bikes go for homie wants to sell one


Not sure bro I got mine dirt cheap, I know I won't let it go for less Than 150 they are hard to find and mine is complete


----------



## furby714

ripsta85 said:


> Not sure bro I got mine dirt cheap, I know I won't let it go for less Than 150 they are hard to find and mine is complete


ORALE WELL DA HOMIES GOT ONE FOR SALE HIT MI UP WITH A OFFER


----------



## 55800

ATX said:


> rip-off


its ok if there too expensive for you i dont need no window shoppers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> its ok if there too expensive for you i dont need no window shoppers


Hahahaha he mad becuz he doesn't have enuff food stamps to buy it..


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hahahaha he mad becuz he doesn't have enuff food stamps to buy it..


hahah hell ya foo trippen thinks everything free these days


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> hahah hell ya foo trippen thinks everything free these days


Let him hate homie. N good luck on ur sale


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Let him hate homie. N good luck on ur sale


ALREADY homie GT UP!:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hahahaha he mad becuz he doesn't have enuff food stamps to buy it..


Real talk. Not only that, I bet if he were selling something like that he would want more then twice as much for that shit.


----------



## 55800

socios b.c. prez said:


> Real talk. Not only that, I bet if he were selling something like that he would want more then twice as much for that shit.


 :yes:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Anybody know where i can get or if anybody selling I need the end peices that hold the spokes on the end of the wheel in gold I am looking for 144 of them.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ATX said:


> rip-off


:finger:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Anybody know where i can get or if anybody selling I need the end peices that hold the spokes on the end of the wheel in gold I am looking for 144 of them.


Your looking for 144 gold nipples?


----------



## Lil_Rob00

socios b.c. prez said:


> Your looking for 144 gold nipples?


Yup I am I've checked out lowrider bike parts on ebay and other stores and no one carries them.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Yup I am I've checked out lowrider bike parts on ebay and other stores and no one carries them.


Yea no one is going to have 144 gold plated nipples just sitting on a shelf. Your going to have to get yours plated somewhere.


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Who's a good place to send them too I live in idaho and there isn't anybody out here that's good that I know of


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Who's a good place to send them too I live in idaho and there isn't anybody out here that's good that I know of



look here

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...old+bicycle+nipples&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## oneofakind

Show chrome water bottle holder $20 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Mild custom 20' hot pink girls frame..$125 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

20' boys sears boys frame $45 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Complete 16' reliegh girls bike.. $80 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

1970's 20' Royce union girls frame sprocket and chainguard..$50 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

20' schwinn girls frame and sprocket $50 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

20' schwinn girls frame sprocket and chainguard $50 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

Schwinn trike kit..$75 shipped... Schwinn stamped 20' rims $40 shipped...20' semi custom China frame $75 shipped


----------



## mr.casper

oneofakind said:


> Complete 16' reliegh girls bike.. $80 shipped


ILL BUY SEND ME UR PAYPAL


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Complete 16' reliegh girls bike.. $80 shipped


SOLD....!


----------



## Est.1979

oneofakind said:


> Schwinn trike kit..$75 shipped... Schwinn stamped 20' rims $40 shipped...20' semi custom China frame $75 shipped


pm sent for trike kit....


----------



## oneofakind

1966 western flyer 20' complete convertable...$90 shipped


----------



## slimer

I'm looking for piece
View attachment 466024


----------



## 55800

View attachment 466040

$145 shipped need em gone


----------



## Est.1979

oneofakind said:


> Schwinn trike kit..$75 shipped... Schwinn stamped 20' rims $40 shipped...20' semi custom China frame $75 shipped


$ sent


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Schwinn trike kit..$75 shipped... Schwinn stamped 20' rims $40 shipped...20' semi custom China frame $75 shipped


Trike kit SOLD...s7 rims and frame still for sale


----------



## DALLAS-G

oneofakind said:


> Trike kit SOLD...s7 rims and frame still for sale


Pm sent


----------



## ATX

orangecrush719 said:


> View attachment 466040
> 
> $145 shipped need em gone


 still a rip-off


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ATX said:


> still a rip-off


please explain why lil boy?


----------



## 55800

ATX said:


> still a rip-off


wat a bitch


----------



## Kiloz

:drama:


----------



## INKEDUP

JUSTDEEZ said:


> please explain why lil boy?


CUZ HE CANT AFFORD IT....HE GETS HIS PARTS FROM PPL WHO DO NOT KNOW HOW MUCH BIKE PARTS ARE WORTH...HE RIPPIN PPL OFF TOO FUCKIN CHEAP ASS ATX!


----------



## MR.559

orangecrush719 said:


> View attachment 466040
> 
> $145 shipped need em gone


custom made, engraved, and show chrome! clean


----------



## 55800

MR.559 said:


> custom made, engraved, and show chrome! clean


thanks homie


----------



## elspock84

ATX said:


> still a rip-off


U a straight BITCH! Be a MAN and respect everybody. U don't like it respect there prices.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wow i'm from Hawaii and i always see drama with that kid... nobody sees him at shows or anything?


----------



## David831

rollinoldskoo said:


> wow i'm from Hawaii and i always see drama with that kid... nobody sees him at shows or anything?


Kus he dont go to shows


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 466462
View attachment 466460
View attachment 466461
View attachment 466463
View attachment 466464
View attachment 466465
View attachment 466466
View attachment 466467
View attachment 466468
View attachment 466469



See Anything You Like Pm Me


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 466470
View attachment 466471
View attachment 466472
View attachment 466473
View attachment 466474


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 466462
> View attachment 466460
> View attachment 466461
> View attachment 466463
> View attachment 466464
> View attachment 466465
> View attachment 466466
> View attachment 466467
> View attachment 466468
> View attachment 466469
> 
> 
> 
> See Anything You Like Pm Me


how much for the bed sheet


----------



## hotstuff5964

One of my friends saw him at a show in San Antonio last month, he asked him "Aren't you that guy that's always talking shit to everybody on Layitlow", he just stayed quiet :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

hotstuff5964 said:


> One of my friends saw him at a show in San Antonio last month, he asked him "Aren't you that guy that's always talking shit to everybody on Layitlow", he just stayed quiet :biggrin:


Type of bitch to hide behind a computer


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Type of bitch to hide behind a computer


:uh: you do to bish.


----------



## 55800

$115 shipped this week only if i dont sell ill jus keep em
View attachment 466546


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :uh: you do to bish.


You suck my cock bish! :machinegun:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hotstuff5964 said:


> One of my friends saw him at a show in San Antonio last month, he asked him "Aren't you that guy that's always talking shit to everybody on Layitlow", he just stayed quiet :biggrin:


:roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

orangecrush719 said:


> $115 shipped this week only if i dont sell ill jus keep em
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 466546
> [/QU
> 
> 
> OTE]
> 
> pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

hotstuff5964 said:


> One of my friends saw him at a show in San Antonio last month, he asked him "Aren't you that guy that's always talking shit to everybody on Layitlow", he just stayed quiet :biggrin:


Sounds about right.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

hotstuff5964 said:


> One of my friends saw him at a show in San Antonio last month, he asked him "Aren't you that guy that's always talking shit to everybody on Layitlow", he just stayed quiet :biggrin:


:roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

orangecrush719 said:


> $115 shipped this week only if i dont sell ill jus keep em
> View attachment 466546


sold


----------



## 55800

Clown Confusion said:


> sold


:thumbsup:ya sold


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> :thumbsup:ya sold


 ur still a rip off lol jk glad u sold it GOODTIMER


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

looking for some 16 inch 72 spoke rims and tires pm me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> sold


That's going to look really nice on your lil tiger


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios b.c. prez said:


> That's going to look really nice on your lil tiger


yup


----------



## David831

Im looking for a 52 spoke back wheel n tire whit out the coaster brake thing


----------



## ATX

socios b.c. prez said:


> Sounds about right.


hahahahahahaha you make me laugh 
Haters like you n J-low82 will always try to twist up your words to put me down pero it don't faze me none you can confront me all you want pero I bet none of y'all could jump me at a show
As for da low low show last month I admitted myself who I was so dont get it twisted I dont really get on here a lot anymore since I got back wat I lost from all da fake ppl that made me lose $ pero it's okay cuz I'm still doin it without yalls parts n NOW I know wat y'all are all made of -keep blowin up my name n keep talkin bout me none of y'all r better den me on any given day II kno I hitta lick n daz all dat matters

N I got some pussy too couple weeks ago it felt really good releiving all da stress you haters try to give me everytime I get on here so everything y'all say I jus laugh at it wen I was hittin it doggy style inside my mind I was like FUCK EVERYBADY ON LIL HATIN ON ME I took it out on da ruka pero she wasn't trippin she liked it jus as much as I did hahaha laugh at that


----------



## ATX

socios b.c. prez said:


> Sounds about right.


hahahahahahaha you make me laugh 
Haters like you n J-low82 will always try to twist up your words to put me down pero it don't faze me none you can confront me all you want pero I bet none of y'all could jump me at a show
As for da low low show last month I admitted myself who I was so dont get it twisted I dont really get on here a lot anymore since I got back wat I lost from all da fake ppl that made me lose $ pero it's okay cuz I'm still doin it without yalls parts n NOW I know wat y'all are all made of -keep blowin up my name n keep talkin bout me none of y'all r better den me on any given day I kno I hitta lick n daz all dat matters

N I got some pussy too couple weeks ago it felt really good releiving all da stress you haters try to give me everytime I get on here so everything y'all say I jus laugh at it wen I was hittin it doggy style inside my mind I was like FUCK EVERYBADY ON LIL HATIN ON ME I took it out on da ruka pero she wasn't trippin she liked it jus as much as I did hahaha laugh at that


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

back to the topic at hand- *so anyone got anything for sale*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ATX said:


> hahahahahahaha you make me laugh
> Haters like you n J-low82 will always try to twist up your words to put me down pero it don't faze me none you can confront me all you want pero I bet none of y'all could jump me at a show
> As for da low low show last month I admitted myself who I was so dont get it twisted I dont really get on here a lot anymore since I got back wat I lost from all da fake ppl that made me lose $ pero it's okay cuz I'm still doin it without yalls parts n NOW I know wat y'all are all made of -keep blowin up my name n keep talkin bout me none of y'all r better den me on any given day I kno I hitta lick n daz all dat matters
> 
> N I got some pussy too couple weeks ago it felt really good releiving all da stress you haters try to give me everytime I get on here so everything y'all say I jus laugh at it wen I was hittin it doggy style inside my mind I was like FUCK EVERYBADY ON LIL HATIN ON ME I took it out on da ruka pero she wasn't trippin she liked it jus as much as I did hahaha laugh at that


So you were with a chick, but you were thinkin about us? Pure ****


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ATX said:


> hahahahahahaha you make me laugh
> Haters like you n J-low82 will always try to twist up your words to put me down pero it don't faze me none you can confront me all you want pero I bet none of y'all could jump me at a show
> As for da low low show last month I admitted myself who I was so dont get it twisted I dont really get on here a lot anymore since I got back wat I lost from all da fake ppl that made me lose $ pero it's okay cuz I'm still doin it without yalls parts n NOW I know wat y'all are all made of -keep blowin up my name n keep talkin bout me none of y'all r better den me on any given day II kno I hitta lick n daz all dat matters
> 
> N I got some pussy too couple weeks ago it felt really good releiving all da stress you haters try to give me everytime I get on here so everything y'all say I jus laugh at it wen I was hittin it doggy style inside my mind I was like FUCK EVERYBADY ON LIL HATIN ON ME I took it out on da ruka pero she wasn't trippin she liked it jus as much as I did hahaha laugh at that


:roflmao: thats all you get a mind fuck. keeping on dreaming homie. well see you very soon


----------



## HOTSHOT956

JUSTDEEZ said:


> So you were with a chick, but you were thinkin about us? Pure ****


x2:roflmao:


----------



## super natural

this guy is a 30 year old *** whit i mined of a 13 year old if i ever see him ill put him in a body bag .................


----------



## hotstuff5964

JUSTDEEZ said:


> So you were with a chick, but you were thinkin about us? Pure ****



lol


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> N I got some pussy too couple weeks ago it felt really good releiving all da stress you haters try to give me everytime I get on here so everything y'all say I jus laugh at it wen I was hittin it doggy style inside my mind I was like FUCK EVERYBADY ON LIL HATIN ON ME I took it out on da ruka pero she wasn't trippin she liked it jus as much as I did hahaha laugh at that



:facepalm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

JUSTDEEZ said:


> So you were with a chick, but you were thinkin about us? Pure ****


X 48482857295960195949294

You don't even have to try with this puto. He fucks himself up.


----------



## David831

socios b.c. prez said:


> X 48482857295960195949294
> 
> You don't even have to try with this puto. He fucks himself up.


Puras fallas kon este guey del atx


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 467445



`Texas` Sissy Bar For Sale $75 Shipped


----------



## 78mc

ATX said:


> hahahahahahaha you make me laugh
> Haters like you n J-low82 will always try to twist up your words to put me down pero it don't faze me none you can confront me all you want pero I bet none of y'all could jump me at a show
> As for da low low show last month I admitted myself who I was so dont get it twisted I dont really get on here a lot anymore since I got back wat I lost from all da fake ppl that made me lose $ pero it's okay cuz I'm still doin it without yalls parts n NOW I know wat y'all are all made of -keep blowin up my name n keep talkin bout me none of y'all r better den me on any given day I kno I hitta lick n daz all dat matters
> 
> N I got some pussy too couple weeks ago it felt really good releiving all da stress you haters try to give me everytime I get on here so everything y'all say I jus laugh at it wen I was hittin it doggy style inside my mind I was like FUCK EVERYBADY ON LIL HATIN ON ME I took it out on da ruka pero she wasn't trippin she liked it jus as much as I did hahaha laugh at that


 No one is hating on you!!!:loco: The problem is your mouth. But you are one sick puppy.. Thinking of guys when you are getting down with girl.. :boink: They have names & places for people like you....:barf:


----------



## 96tein

*


ATX said:



N I got some

Click to expand...




ATX said:



dick too couple weeks ago it felt really good releiving all da stress you haters try to give me everytime I get on here so everything y'all say I jus laugh at it wen I was gettin hit doggy style inside my mind I was like FUCK EVERYBADY ON LIL HATIN ON ME I took it lick a chanmp n my anus pero he wasn't trippin he liked it jus as much as I did wen i call him other mens names hahaha laugh at that

Click to expand...



do i really gotta remark on this ?*


----------



## Clown Confusion

96tein said:


> *
> 
> do i really gotta remark on this ?*


:roflmao:


----------



## dreamer1

This is why u gotta keep Ur mouth close......this vatos will put u in a grave....


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

WANT TO BUY... 16 INCH FRONT WHEEL AND TIRE 72 SPOKE, 20 REAR WHEEL AND TIRE 72 SPOKE, A GOOD USED CHROME CROWN FOR A 20 INCH BIKE, A KNOCK OFF FOR A CONTINENTAL KIT AND SOME PEDALS...PM ME WITH INFO...THANKS


----------



## RUBIO1987

View attachment 467635

I got these for sale 20 in Braces (gold plated) make offer or trade


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966

$25 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

$150 Shipped

Forks Only


----------



## schwinn1966

$35 Shipped


----------



## PINK86REGAL

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> WANT TO BUY... 16 INCH FRONT WHEEL AND TIRE 72 SPOKE, 20 REAR WHEEL AND TIRE 72 SPOKE, A GOOD USED CHROME CROWN FOR A 20 INCH BIKE, A KNOCK OFF FOR A CONTINENTAL KIT AND SOME PEDALS...PM ME WITH INFO...THANKS


I GOT A FLAT TWISTED DOWN CROWN MAKE ME AN OFFER IF U STILL NEED IT


----------



## PINK86REGAL

GOLD PLATED TWISTED SPROCKET FORSALE. $50 SHIPPED O.B.O


----------



## DjChey

*pixie painted by Spock*

View attachment 467954
pixie that was painted by EL Spock don't want to sell it but need to make space for my sons other bikes asking 200 if u need it shipped u will pay shipping it has OG seat seat post s bolt clamp OG sprocket n crank new spring forks new handle bars n goose neck payed $150 just for frame n pattern chain guard lmk if u have any ? :thumbsup:


----------



## DjChey

*pedal car*

View attachment 467956
View attachment 467957
The boss pedal car asking $125 OBO in LA for pick up if u need it shipped u pay shipping about $45 bucks to ship lmk in box for more pics if u want


----------



## DjChey

*3 WHEELER $280 OBO*

View attachment 467964
Og Schwinn frame 144 spoke rims not TOTY but hit me up if ur want more info Im in LA so shipping will be at you cost if u need it shipped but if u close by in LA hit me up to come check it out:thumbsup:


----------



## DjChey

*extra part*

hit me up with ur offers 12" parts 16" forks twisted steering wheel


----------



## WICKED74

dj chevy how much for steering wheel


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> View attachment 467956
> View attachment 467957
> The boss pedal car asking $125 OBO in LA for pick up if u need it shipped u pay shipping about $45 bucks to ship lmk in box for more pics if u want


​SOLD


----------



## DjChey

sale pending on the forks n steering wheel ill post if not sold


----------



## Kiloz

schwinn1966 said:


> $150 Shipped
> 
> Forks Only


:thumbsup: someone should jump on this its a deal.


----------



## mr.casper

DjChey said:


> hit me up with ur offers 12" parts 16" forks twisted steering wheel


how much for the 16 inch forks?


----------



## DjChey

sold Mr.Casper :yes:


----------



## mr.casper

DjChey said:


> sold Mr.Casper :yes:


dayum not cool but o well :inout:thanks


----------



## mr.casper

looking for a Spring Fork Steering Tube 
15385616" Bent Spring Fork 1" W/Twisted Bars Chrome. and 


155707Spring Fork Head Accessory Chrome


----------



## 55800

-for sale $150 plus shipping
View attachment 468102


----------



## Wiick3d951

DjChey said:


> View attachment 467964
> Og Schwinn frame 144 spoke rims not TOTY but hit me up if ur want more info Im in LA so shipping will be at you cost if u need it shipped but if u close by in LA hit me up to come check it out:thumbsup:


can u just sell the trike kit?


----------



## schwinn1966

24" Rims n Tires (no tubes)
$125 Shipped


----------



## INKEDUP

TWISTED BIRDCAGE HANDLEBARS-50+SHIPPING N TWISTED SISSY BAR FOR SALE25+SHIPPING..


----------



## Blue94cady

DjChey said:


> sale pending on the forks n steering wheel ill post if not sold


Thanks for fork and steeering wheel


----------



## schwinn1966

20"

$225 Shipped 
BRAND NEW
TWISTED WHEELS FRONT & REAR


----------



## David831

schwinn1966 said:


> $225 Shipped
> BRAND NEW
> TWISTED WHEELS FRONT & REAR


I want sum 12" like those bro let me knw if u could make them


----------



## el peyotero

schwinn1966 said:


> $225 Shipped
> BRAND NEW
> TWISTED WHEELS FRONT & REAR


bad ass! are those for 20" or 16"?


----------



## schwinn1966

el peyotero said:


> bad ass! are those for 20" or 16"?



20"


----------



## socios b.c. prez

INKEDUP said:


> TWISTED BIRDCAGE HANDLEBARS-50+SHIPPING N TWISTED SISSY BAR FOR SALE25+SHIPPING..


Is this your bike?


----------



## INKEDUP

socios b.c. prez said:


> Is this your bike?


MY CUZINS....BUT IM THE ONE DAT DOES WORK ON IT!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

INKEDUP said:


> MY CUZINS....BUT IM THE ONE DAT DOES WORK ON IT!


I made those forks on his bike.


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> I made those forks on his bike.


Ay tu muy chingon "I made those forks"


----------



## dreamer1

elspock84 said:


> Ay tu muy chingon "I made those forks"


Lol....bien verga el compa


----------



## elspock84

dreamer1 said:


> Lol....bien verga el compa


aver si no se enoja hes making mines too! hno:


----------



## dreamer1

elspock84 said:


> aver si no se enoja hes making mines too! hno:


Lol.....


----------



## INKEDUP

socios b.c. prez said:


> I made those forks on his bike.


I KNOW BRO....MITCH SOLD EM TO ME!...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 469241



$60 Shipped On Seat && Stearing Wheel Cover !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

GOLD PLATED TWISTED SPROCKET FORSALE. $50 SHIPPED O.B.O


----------



## madrigalkustoms

any one looking for a schwinn speedo hit me up.


----------



## Est.1979

looking for a schwinn stem


----------



## elspock84

madrigalkustoms said:


> any one looking for a schwinn speedo hit me up.


got any aguacates???


----------



## JustPosting

ATX said:


> :roflmao:


not sure why but you think that your shit dont stink.. come hang out with us in off topic for a while, see if we cant change the bitchassness you seem so proud of.


----------



## elspock84

JustPosting said:


> not sure why but you think that your shit dont stink.. come hang out with us in off topic for a while, see if we cant change the bitchassness you seem so proud of.


***** he wouldnt last 5 min in offtopic ****** would tare his ass up lol


----------



## thomas67442

looking for a steering tube rusted or new pm me


----------



## sn33z33

sn33z33 said:


> View attachment 464021
> View attachment 464022
> View attachment 464023
> View attachment 464025
> nuts-$20 handlebars-$50 pedals-$20(sold) seat pan-$50


parts still up for grabs..prices includes shipping


----------



## INKEDUP

View attachment 470746

GOT THIS SOUND SYSTEM BOX UP FOR SALE..BLUE SUEDE...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY...LOCATED SO. LA...PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## INKEDUP

INKEDUP said:


> TWISTED BIRDCAGE HANDLEBARS-50+SHIPPING N TWISTED SISSY BAR FOR SALE25+SHIPPING..


TTT


----------



## ATX

WOW! I never knew so many haters would be jealous of me over a bicycle and taking up for opposition? Damn y'all really are tryin to get me kicked out! pero for some reason I'm smarter den most of y'all cuz y'all r jus stupid screen names so why let it faze me? N JLow82 bad mouthing me after a show ain't no thing at least I'm notta flip flop like him with LOWRIDER STYLE tatted in my arm n den ina different other club LMAO A VERY PERFECT REASON WHY I STAY INDEPENDENT Keep blowin up my name IM LOVIN ALL DA PROMOTION HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ATX said:


> WOW! I never knew so many haters would be jealous of me over a bicycle and taking up for opposition? Damn y'all really are tryin to get me kicked out! pero for some reason I'm smarter den most of y'all cuz y'all r jus stupid screen names so why let it faze me? N JLow82 bad mouthing me after a show ain't no thing at least I'm notta flip flop like him with LOWRIDER STYLE tatted in my arm n den ina different other club LMAO A VERY PERFECT REASON WHY I STAY INDEPENDENT Keep blowin up my name IM LOVIN ALL DA PROMOTION HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

socios b.c. prez said:


>


:squint:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

BUSTIN OUT THE SPY PICS...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:ninja:


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios b.c. prez said:


>


how much


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> how much


It's for sale. Hella cheap cause it comes with a bitch called atx.


----------



## INKEDUP

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's for sale. Hella cheap cause it comes with a bitch called atx.


NOBODYS GONNA WANT IT NOTEVEN FOR FREE IF THAT LIL SKUNK COMES WITH IT


----------



## 96tein

Good topic....
Whats funny to me about this dude is he posts his phone number all over the posts an then talks shit.....


----------



## David831

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's for sale. Hella cheap cause it comes with a bitch called atx.


1 peso


----------



## ljlow82

ATX said:


> WOW! I never knew so many haters would be jealous of me over a bicycle and taking up for opposition? Damn y'all really are tryin to get me kicked out! pero for some reason I'm smarter den most of y'all cuz y'all r jus stupid screen names so why let it faze me? N JLow82 bad mouthing me after a show ain't no thing at least I'm notta flip flop like him with LOWRIDER STYLE tatted in my arm n den ina different other club LMAO A VERY PERFECT REASON WHY I STAY INDEPENDENT Keep blowin up my name IM LOVIN ALL DA PROMOTION HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL


lol this dude u need to get yur shit right i havent said one word neg to u just posted a pic for the tat on my arm thats way back left the club right no disrespect to any members to lowrider style car or bike club but u talk a lot of shit homie hope to see u soon and see what a man u are


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

FOR SALE $250.00 CUSTOM FORKS,SISSYBARS & UNFINISHED HANDLE BARS (PICK UP ONLY ALL TOGETHER NO PARTING OUT)


----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## Wiick3d951

HOMEGROWN760 said:


> FOR SALE $250.00 CUSTOM FORKS,SISSYBARS & UNFINISHED HANDLE BARS (PICK UP ONLY ALL TOGETHER NO PARTING OUT)


pm me bro


----------



## mr.casper

oneofakind said:


> Complete 16' reliegh girls bike.. $80 shipped



View attachment 471155


----------



## 55800

pixie 45 shipped needs paint will trade for clean 16' chrome springer forks 
View attachment 471200


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any turntables for sale


----------



## elspock84

orangecrush719 said:


> pixie 45 shipped needs paint will trade for clean 16' chrome springer forks
> View attachment 471200


is this da one i painted last yr??


----------



## 1sick78

looking for some og parts for my 16" scwhinn midget. let me know what you have. thanks.

some of the things needed.
stem
handle bars
grips
pedals


----------



## 55800

elspock84 said:


> is this da one i painted last yr??


ya i sold it to a guy out here n just got it bak sad wen ppl cant take care of a painted frame


----------



## 55800

orangecrush719 said:


> pixie 45 shipped needs paint will trade for clean 16' chrome springer forks
> View attachment 471200


Sold


----------



## elspock84

orangecrush719 said:


> Sold


coming back home :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 470746
> 
> GOT THIS SOUND SYSTEM BOX UP FOR SALE..BLUE SUEDE...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY...LOCATED SO. LA...PM ME IF INTERESTED


TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

INKEDUP said:


> TWISTED BIRDCAGE HANDLEBARS-50+SHIPPING N TWISTED SISSY BAR FOR SALE25+SHIPPING..


BUMP


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Jea


----------



## oneofakind

orangecrush719 said:


> Sold


Dammnn Spock I was gunna get it ...


----------



## 55800

anyone have any clean chrome 16' springer forks?


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Dammnn Spock I was gunna get it ...


wahahahahah!! :roflmao:


----------



## Kiloz

This is 100% Solid, I also have one with the bottom bars hollow but likes exactly the same but lighter in weight. Take your pick but only one is for sale, shoot me offers.


----------



## furby714

Was up was up homies got this dyno 12 inch I believe lmk if nne one is interested


----------



## furby714

Also has this road master 12" convertible he made da custom top bar for it


----------



## furby714

How muchh


Kiloz said:


> This is 100% Solid, I also have one with the bottom bars hollow but likes exactly the same but lighter in weight. Take your pick but only one is for sale, shoot me offers.


----------



## Kiloz

furby714 said:


> How muchh


Message me with a offer. it's old school, 100% solid.


----------



## furby714

Sold to el spock


furby714 said:


> Was up was up homies got this dyno 12 inch I believe lmk if nne one is interested


----------



## elspock84

furby714 said:


> Sold to el spock


Been on a shopping spree today


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

HOMEGROWN760 said:


> FOR SALE $250.00 CUSTOM FORKS,SISSYBARS & UNFINISHED HANDLE BARS (PICK UP ONLY ALL TOGETHER NO PARTING OUT)


Sale Pending


----------



## madrigalkustoms

speedos for sale if interested pm. sorry if i don't reply soon.


----------



## furby714

Also has this road master 12" convertible he made da custom top bar for it


----------



## 55800

custom schwinn frame make offer dont know the year
View attachment 472749


----------



## INKEDUP

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 470746
> 
> GOT THIS SOUND SYSTEM BOX UP FOR SALE..BLUE SUEDE...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY...LOCATED SO. LA...PM ME IF INTERESTEd


----------



## INKEDUP

INKEDUP said:


> TWISTED BIRDCAGE HANDLEBARS-50+SHIPPING N TWISTED SISSY BAR FOR SALE25+SHIPPIN


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

HOMEGROWN760 said:


> Sale Pending


SOLD


----------



## 1sick78

anyone have any og 16" midget parts?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

furby714 said:


> Was up was up homies got this dyno 12 inch I believe lmk if nne one is interested


damn i missed this.... how much did it sell for?


----------



## 78mc

1sick78 said:


> anyone have any og 16" midget parts?


I have nos blue grips,p.m me if you want them.


----------



## juangotti

socios b.c. prez said:


>


BWAHAHAHA You wrong for that Raul AHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## 19stratus97

I have a 24" boys schwinn frame and the 24" schwinn trike kit (the universal kind that you can put any type of wheel on, not the hollow hub type). Ill post pics but I want to see if anyone is looking for either of these.


----------



## elspock84

rollinoldskoo said:


> damn i missed this.... how much did it sell for?


 our secret


----------



## JAMES843

19stratus97 said:


> I have a 24" boys schwinn frame and the 24" schwinn trike kit (the universal kind that you can put any type of wheel on, not the hollow hub type). Ill post pics but I want to see if anyone is looking for either of these.


how much for the trike kit my brother ia looking for one


----------



## 19stratus97

Taking offers. I'll try to post pics


----------



## INKEDUP

INKEDUP said:


> TWISTED BIRDCAGE HANDLEBARS-50+SHIPPING N TWISTED SISSY BAR FOR SALE25+SHIPPING..


PARTS ARE SOLD!


----------



## deville

orangecrush719 said:


> custom schwinn frame make offer dont know the year
> View attachment 472749


Does it have proper clearance for chain and chainguard? Post mor pics perhaps?


----------



## INKEDUP

GOT THIS SOUND SYSTEM BOX FOR TRIKE UP FOR SALE..BLUE SUEDE...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY...LOCATED SO. LA...PM ME IF INTERESTED


View attachment 474449
View attachment 474450
View attachment 474458

ILL INCLUDE PUNCH SUBS AND TWEETERS ONLY

NO RIPS OR STAINS!!...


----------



## joemoney

i have that still for sale 300$ for every thing and sprocket all ready tripple show chrome

d-twist steering wheel with bird cage



d-twist grip

d twist crank and sprocket tripple show chrome


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Looking to buy a custom 20inch seat in blue five button or blue with mirrors anything besides the several blue swirl velour ones.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

joemoney said:


> i have that still for sale 300$ for every thing and sprocket all ready tripple show chrome
> 
> d-twist steering wheel with bird cage
> 
> 
> 
> d-twist grip
> 
> d twist crank and sprocket tripple show chrome


how much for just the grips?


----------



## DjChey

*16" pixie for sale or trade*

View attachment 475081
 STILL AVAILABLE 110 SHIPPED OR TRADE THIS WAS PAINTED BY SPOCK  OBO HIT ME UP IS U WANT IT :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

20" 1977 schwinn $80 plus shipping.
View attachment 475140


----------



## DjChey

orangecrush719 said:


> 20" 1977 schwinn $80 plus shipping.
> View attachment 475140


 ​Damn thats a steal of a deal


----------



## 55800

DjChey said:


> ​Damn thats a steal of a deal


thx bro hopefully sumone picks it up soon i dont have much use for it


----------



## dreamer1

orangecrush719 said:


> 20" 1977 schwinn $80 plus shipping.
> View attachment 475140


Location!!!!!!


----------



## 408models

furby714 said:


> Was up was up homies got this dyno 12 inch I believe lmk if nne one is interested


does any one have one of these for sale or know were i can find one?

also what age is this recommended for?


----------



## schwinn1966

408models said:


> does any one have one of these for sale or know were i can find one?
> 
> also what age is this recommended for?


I have the frame only.

$85 SHipped


----------



## 55800

dreamer1 said:


> Location!!!!!!


colorado springs,CO


----------



## 408models

schwinn1966 said:


> I have the frame only.
> 
> $85 SHipped


thanks though, but hoping to find a complete one, so i can just put it back together after it gets painted


----------



## inked1987

My Mario bike. Up for sale or trade for a nice looking 12," #8304210601 hit me up for. Pics if intrested


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 475428
engrave and chromed standerd 20inch sprocket


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

lesstime said:


> View attachment 475428
> engrave and chromed standerd 20inch sprocket


PM ME A PRICE


----------



## It's Johnny

lesstime said:


> View attachment 475428
> engrave and chromed standerd 20inch sprocket


 how much you asking??


----------



## 55800

orangecrush719 said:


> 20" 1977 schwinn $80 plus shipping.
> View attachment 475140


make offer pay pal ready


----------



## oneofakind

Air kit for sale:
Tank
Cylinder
Switch
Regulator
Hoses/fittings
With crown...$220 shipped ready to install or
$200 without crown...!...pm me if interested or questions...Thanks...


----------



## Farqup

After a 16" frame if anyone has one for sale??


----------



## 55800

orangecrush719 said:


> 20" 1977 schwinn $80 plus shipping.
> View attachment 475140


SOLD


----------



## LatinsFinest714

oneofakind said:


> Air kit for sale:
> Tank
> Cylinder
> Switch
> Regulator
> Hoses/fittings
> With crown...$220 shipped ready to install or
> $200 without crown...!...pm me if interested or questions...Thanks...


Where are you located at bro


----------



## oneofakind

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Where are you located at bro


Fresno cali


----------



## dropped_97blazer

oneofakind said:


> Fresno cali


got any pics of the setup?


----------



## oneofakind

dropped_97blazer said:


> got any pics of the setup?


It's this exact setup but with smaller tank....








This is my daughters bike...


----------



## DjChey

oneofakind said:


> It's this exact setup but with smaller tank....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my daughters bike...


 that's one clean pixie 2 damn chigon


----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


> It's this exact setup but with smaller tank....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my daughters bike...


Damn Bro.I just noticed She was Hitting The Switch.Getting The Bike off the ground.Thats Cool.Start Them young and it's Cool How you let them use there bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

=INKEDUP;15459653]GOT THIS SOUND SYSTEM BOX FOR TRIKE UP FOR SALE..BLUE SUEDE...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY...LOCATED SO. LA...PM ME IF INTERESTED


View attachment 474449
View attachment 474450
View attachment 474458

ILL INCLUDE PUNCH SUBS AND TWEETERS ONLY

NO RIPS OR STAINS!!...


----------



## oneofakind

Richiecool69elka said:


> Damn Bro.I just noticed She was Hitting The Switch.Getting The Bike off the ground.Thats Cool.Start Them young and it's Cool How you let them use there bikes.:thumbsup:


The smile on her face is the only trophy I need...after all its just a bike...I built the way she wanted it...!


----------



## Kiloz

It's Johnny said:


> how much you asking??


 Wait wait wait! Looks like Johnny is ready to get back in the game! :h5:


----------



## It's Johnny

Kiloz said:


> Wait wait wait! Looks like Johnny is ready to get back in the game! :h5:


yea i got a little something something coming out...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


> The smile on her face is the only trophy I need...after all its just a bike...I built the way she wanted it...!


Yup and thats A Trophy No One Can Take Away.Enjoy The Moments Pretty Soon She will be 25 like My Son is Now.


----------



## schwinn1966

$45 Shipped


----------



## inked1987

Any 12" frames for sale


----------



## schwinn1966

inked1987 said:


> Any 12" frames for sale


----------



## ATX

3 20inch gold twisted fender braces brand new never used- 20 shipped
if this interests you send pm thanks for looking


----------



## DjChey

*complete trike piece*

View attachment 478101
View attachment 478102
View attachment 478103
View attachment 478104
View attachment 478105
View attachment 478106
View attachment 478107
View attachment 478108
View attachment 478109
got a back piece for a trike conversion n what's left of a project bike asking $120 for just the first pieces and $160 with fenders n tires and taking offers on the blue project bike or just pick all of it up for $180 n make the whole trike will not ship unless u pay for shipping then thats up to u it will be about $100 to ship and thats will be added to the price if u want it shipped but will take best offer


----------



## furby714

damm das a good deal 
but hows da body work on the skirts


DjChey said:


> View attachment 478101
> View attachment 478102
> View attachment 478103
> View attachment 478104
> View attachment 478105
> View attachment 478106
> View attachment 478107
> View attachment 478108
> View attachment 478109
> got a back piece for a trike conversion n what's left of a project bike asking $120 for just the first pieces and $160 with fenders n tires and taking offers on the blue project bike or just pick all of it up for $180 n make the whole trike will not ship unless u pay for shipping then thats up to u it will be about $100 to ship and thats will be added to the price if u want it shipped but will take best offer


----------



## furby714

oneofakind said:


> It's this exact setup but with smaller tank....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my daughters bike...


bro what if i want it with out the crown n tank cuz i got both


----------



## lolobike

Looking to by a complete pixie, anyone have one up for sale


----------



## 73monte

ATX said:


> 3 20inch gold twisted fender braces brand new never used- 20 shipped
> if this interests you send pm thanks for looking


did you have these plated or did you get them like that ??? for real no bs.uffin:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

LOOKING FOR A NEW REGULAR CHROME CROWN, HAVE A TWISTED CHROME LOWDOWN CROWN WILL TRADE STRIGHT ACROSS CAN SEND PICS, PM ME...


----------



## elspock84

DjChey said:


> View attachment 478101
> View attachment 478102
> View attachment 478103
> View attachment 478104
> View attachment 478105
> View attachment 478106
> View attachment 478107
> View attachment 478108
> View attachment 478109
> got a back piece for a trike conversion n what's left of a project bike asking $120 for just the first pieces and $160 with fenders n tires and taking offers on the blue project bike or just pick all of it up for $180 n make the whole trike will not ship unless u pay for shipping then thats up to u it will be about $100 to ship and thats will be added to the price if u want it shipped but will take best offer


How much shipped?


----------



## dave_st23

DjChey said:


> View attachment 478101
> View attachment 478102
> View attachment 478103
> View attachment 478104
> View attachment 478105
> View attachment 478106
> View attachment 478107
> View attachment 478108
> View attachment 478109
> 
> Where are you located


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

lolobike said:


> Looking to by a complete pixie, anyone have one up for sale


i do


----------



## lolobike

Pm sent justdeez


----------



## EL RAIDER

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i do



is not complete it needs tires :rofl: discount :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

lil tiger seat and sissy bar 50 shipped and 40 shipped on da wheels.


----------



## Est.1979

DjChey said:


> View attachment 478101
> View attachment 478102
> View attachment 478103
> View attachment 478104
> View attachment 478105
> View attachment 478106
> View attachment 478107
> View attachment 478108
> View attachment 478109
> got a back piece for a trike conversion n what's left of a project bike asking $120 for just the first pieces and $160 with fenders n tires and taking offers on the blue project bike or just pick all of it up for $180 n make the whole trike will not ship unless u pay for shipping then thats up to u it will be about $100 to ship and thats will be added to the price if u want it shipped but will take best offer


will u sell the chrome support bars off the trike piece?


----------



## DjChey

Est.1979 said:


> will u sell the chrome support bars off the trike piece?


If I don't sell the hole trike ill hit u up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody have any custom twisted parts or custom accerioes or anything.... I have PayPal ready If I see what I like


----------



## ripsta85

I need a 26" handle bars beach cruiser type anyone has one let me know and ext crown regular or custom not twisted


----------



## DETACHED

looking for a 16" banana seat dosnt need to be upholstered as im going to cut and weld on it. basically looking for something cheap to either trade for or buy via paypal. pm me


----------



## furby714

i have one wa u hve to trade


DETACHED said:


> looking for a 16" banana seat dosnt need to be upholstered as im going to cut and weld on it. basically looking for something cheap to either trade for or buy via paypal. pm me


----------



## DETACHED

let me know what your looking for or cash price or both


----------



## David831

Lil tiger seat for sale on ebay for 25$$$$


----------



## kajumbo

got this 20'' Schwinn girls bike for sale or trade all original except paint .rims sissy bars will clean up real nice same goes for crank n sprocket. throw me sum offers looking for lil tiger parts 20'' custom parts or 26'' parts can text for more pics or offers. 707-843-9634


----------



## ripsta85

Any offers on this stingray ?


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> lil tiger seat and sissy bar 50 shipped and 40 shipped on da wheels.


Seat and sissy bar sold. Still have wheels.


----------



## inked1987

Square twisted birdcaged handle bars 
Square twisted birdcage steering wheel
Tripple square twisted sissy bar
Tripple square twisted forks 

All these parts are for a 20" n I wanna sell together not part out hit me up for pics 8304210601


----------



## kajumbo

kajumbo said:


> got this 20'' Schwinn girls bike for sale or trade all original except paint .rims sissy bars will clean up real nice same goes for crank n sprocket. throw me sum offers looking for lil tiger parts 20'' custom parts or 26'' parts can text for more pics or offers. 707-843-9634


also has kick back 2 speed rear rim


----------



## socios b.c. prez

kajumbo said:


> got this 20'' Schwinn girls bike for sale or trade all original except paint .rims sissy bars will clean up real nice same goes for crank n sprocket. throw me sum offers looking for lil tiger parts 20'' custom parts or 26'' parts can text for more pics or offers. 707-843-9634


What you want for the chainguard? What lil tiger parts are you looking for?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

oneofakind said:


> It's this exact setup but with smaller tank....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my daughters bike...


who needs a trophy when this pic says it all, this is what its about!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Is that setup ^ still for sale?


----------



## kajumbo

socios b.c. prez said:


> What you want for the chainguard? What lil tiger parts are you looking for?[/QUOTE
> don't WANNA PART OUT YET BUT MAYBE IN A WEEK OR SO. I LOOKING FOR 12" springers crank n sprocket seat n sissy bar


----------



## socios b.c. prez

kajumbo said:


> socios b.c. prez said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you want for the chainguard? What lil tiger parts are you looking for?[/QUOTE
> don't WANNA PART OUT YET BUT MAYBE IN A WEEK OR SO. I LOOKING FOR 12" springers crank n sprocket seat n sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know
Click to expand...


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Oneofakind I got your pm il reply it as soon as possible...


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Oneofakind I got your pm il reply it as soon as possible...regarding the sale I asked you about


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Oneofakind I replied your pm


----------



## lolobike

Any scwhinn training wheels for sale


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## JAMES843

26" bent forks i put on my daughters bike she did not like the way it rode so i took them right off (like new)


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

View attachment 479604
View attachment 479605
View attachment 479606
View attachment 479607
View attachment 479608
View attachment 479609
\

Schwinn Stingray Frame & Custom Seat Kickstand Was Gone When I Got It
Asking $150 Pick Up Only


----------



## RUBIO1987

View attachment 479611

3 20 in custom RAW fender braces 
3 20 in chrome twisted braces
2 chrome brake levers for Disc Brake 
PM with offers thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JAMES843 said:


>


By any chance do u know where they sell the complete 3 peace crank n bearings and sprocket for that kinda bike at


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> lil tiger seat and sissy bar 50 shipped and 40 shipped on da wheels.


Sale pending on da wheels


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

40 ship for the bike seat..


----------



## oneofakind

Mild custom girls frame $100...


----------



## oneofakind

20' Royce union girls frame with chaingaurd..$50...


----------



## oneofakind

20' boys sears frame $55...


----------



## oneofakind

Schwinn 5 star sprocket $15...


----------



## oneofakind

Custom frame $70....


----------



## oneofakind

Schwinn 20' s7 rims $50...


----------



## oneofakind

1964 lucky 7 sprocket last one I have $15..


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 480057
pixie handle bars $15
View attachment 480059
26'' frame fiberglass tank needs work or redone $45
View attachment 480061
26'' parts$75
View attachment 480062
no rust front wheel
View attachment 480063
no rust on rear wheel ether
View attachment 480064
repop schwinn with 3/4 rake old owner riveted tank on then drilled the rivets  $35
View attachment 480069

View attachment 480071
working head light with visor $15
View attachment 480074
used schwinn grips$make offer
View attachment 480076
engraved and chromed 20'' sprocket$60
all price DO NOT include shipping
trades welcome


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I also have thin twisted kick stand used but new condition 20 ship


----------



## JAMES843

oneofakind said:


> Mild custom girls frame $100...


how good is the paint?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

GOLD PLATED TWISTED SPROCKET FORSALE. $50 SHIPPED O.B.O


----------



## DjChey

morning bump


DjChey said:


> View attachment 478101
> View attachment 478102
> View attachment 478103
> View attachment 478104
> View attachment 478105
> View attachment 478106
> View attachment 478107
> View attachment 478108
> View attachment 478109
> got a back piece for a trike conversion n what's left of a project bike asking $120 for just the first pieces and $160 with fenders n tires and taking offers on the blue project bike or just pick all of it up for $180 n make the whole trike will not ship unless u pay for shipping then thats up to u it will be about $100 to ship and thats will be added to the price if u want it shipped but will take best offer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 40 ship for the bike seat..


Sold sold sold sold sold


----------



## elspock84

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Sold sold sold sold sold


:h5:


----------



## elspock84

still for sale 
40 shipped on da wheels.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

25 ship bird cage seat post


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Kick stand 18 ship


----------



## lolobike

Any scwhinn training wheels for sale


----------



## lesstime

12"Schwinn stamped missing frame bracket wheels seen better days


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

25 ship bird cage seat post


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Kick stand 18 ship


----------



## Socal#13

Looking for a gold 20" fan rim not the china gold...


----------



## furby714

Got these custom handle bars for sale or trade pik not so good hit mi up with a pm


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

I have a 20" Schwinn banana seat for sale....$25 plus shipping....if interested PM ur number so I can text u pix


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> Got these custom handle bars for sale or trade pik not so good hit mi up with a pm


How much bro..let me know


----------



## furby714

pm me a offer bro lets make a deal


Lil Spanks said:


> How much bro..let me know


----------



## 503gbody

looking for tribal sissy bars for a trike im biulding with my son want them already chrome pm me pictures or sent to my cell 503 799 7984


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## furby714

WAS UP LIL. GOT A COUPLE PROJECT FRAMES I WANNA SALE I GOT A 26inch cruiser I believe it's a Murray it has a springer fork with twisted bars dyno handlebars also a china 20" with a bondo tank in front needs work got a couple sets of rims 16 20 26 da 20 set is a s7 in front s2 in bak has surface rust


----------



## Blue94cady

Can i get pruce and pic of 16 wheels


----------



## furby714

Blue94cady said:


> Can i get pruce and pic of 16 wheels


Wheel there just regular 16inch in ok condition I'll try to post pix


----------



## Kiloz

Manny fork for sale.








flat twist seat off this bike is for sale.


----------



## Kiloz

furby714 said:


> Got these custom handle bars for sale or trade pik not so good hit mi up with a pm


Cool who made them?


----------



## furby714

Kiloz said:


> Cool who made them?


I got m frm a homie n he told me he was told manny in Compton but wasnt sure


----------



## 96tein

Yoooo peeps im looking for a clean set of 24" schwinn rims (no spokes missing, spins true).. The set i got are bent. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## elspock84

96tein said:


> Yoooo peeps im looking for a clean set of 24" schwinn rims (no spokes missing, spins true).. The set i got are bent.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Ur welcome


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:finger:


----------



## 503gbody

Kiloz said:


> Manny fork for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flat twist seat off this bike is for sale.


Price on seat and shipped to 98664 Vancouver wa pm me


----------



## GracefulSpeed

looking for a 16 or 12 girls bike or frame, closer to socal better thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Looking to buy 26" parts i need chrome twisted handle bars v style and chrome fenders with lip lmk what you have


----------



## [email protected]

Also need twisted stem


----------



## ATX

73monte said:


> did you have these plated or did you get them like that ??? for real no bs.uffin:


 they came like that


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> 3 20inch gold twisted fender braces brand new never used- 20 shipped
> if this interests you send pm thanks for looking


 SOLD


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

In need of help need to find a turntalbe for a 20in bike


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for some pedals twist, custom wat u got


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pm sent


----------



## DjChey

just of topic HappyBirthDay to the homie ElSpock


----------



## INKEDUP

LOOKING FOR NEW 20'' WHITE WALL TIRES NO LOWRIDER PRINT ON EM...I WANT EM BLANK...


----------



## furby714

wa knd homie duro or chin sh%n


INKEDUP said:


> LOOKING FOR NEW 20'' WHITE WALL TIRES NO LOWRIDER PRINT ON EM...I WANT EM BLANK...


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> wa knd homie duro or chin sh%n


DONT MATTER HOMIE...THEY FOR A SHOW BIKE...RARELY GETS RIDDEN


----------



## furby714

orale let mi ask a himie how much


INKEDUP said:


> DONT MATTER HOMIE...THEY FOR A SHOW BIKE...RARELY GETS RIDDEN


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> orale let mi ask a himie how much


FIRME


----------



## furby714

homie said 9 each


INKEDUP said:


> DONT MATTER HOMIE...THEY FOR A SHOW BIKE...RARELY GETS RIDDEN


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> homie said 9 each


TELL HIM I NEED A PAIR


----------



## furby714

18 
there bran new ifyu want mi to order den n ill take m toi u wen i drop m of wen i drop off my frame


INKEDUP said:


> TELL HIM I NEED A PAIR


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> 18
> there bran new ifyu want mi to order den n ill take m toi u wen i drop m of wen i drop off my frame


SOUNDS GOOD BRO! THANX!


----------



## furby714

orite den let mi no if u need ne more parts


INKEDUP said:


> SOUNDS GOOD BRO! THANX!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Need Double Twisted HandleBars,Pedals,Sissy Bar,Twisted Seat Post,Twisted 4 Way Stem 



Hmuuu


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> orite den let mi no if u need ne more parts


THATS ALL FOR NOW THANX


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> THATS ALL FOR NOW THANX


Orite den homie


----------



## deville

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/336228-sale.html#post15532872 :biggrinn:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Looking for a 26inch bike or frame or any parts.
Somebody have something?


----------



## ATX

engraved lowrider head- 45 shipped if this interest you send pm


----------



## Low-Life09

LOOKING FOR A 20" STOCK FRAME, MESSAGE ME WITH PICS AND PRICES.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

PurpleLicious said:


> Looking for a 26inch bike or frame or any parts.
> Somebody have something?


I have some fenders n braces for 26 inch I wanna sell


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I have gold china sprocket brand new still. Make me offer plus shipping


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Mild custom girls frame $100...


Will take $85 or trade for schwinn pixie frame,chaingaurd,crank sprocket etc...let me know what you got if interested...


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 1964 lucky 7 sprocket last one I have $15..


SOLD..


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Schwinn 20' s7 rims $50...


New price $40


----------



## [email protected]

For sale or trade looking for handle bars and fenders duck tail
View attachment 485059


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> For sale or trade looking for handle bars and fenders duck tail
> View attachment 485059


 for a 26"


----------



## dusty87ls

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I have some fenders n braces for 26 inch I wanna sell


Can u post some pics on the fenders


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> engraved lowrider head- 45 shipped if this interest you send pm


 SOLD


----------



## JAMES843

oneofakind said:


> Will take $85 or trade for schwinn pixie frame,chaingaurd,crank sprocket etc...let me know what you got if interested...


you looing for a pixie 1 or pixie 2


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


>


i still have this


----------



## oneofakind

JAMES843 said:


> you looing for a pixie 1 or pixie 2


Either one with chainguard and sprocket and crank atleast pm me what you got


----------



## 55800

oneofakind said:


> Either one with chainguard and sprocket and crank atleast pm me what you got


i got one


----------



## ATX

Im looking for 1 green bee light need it before next saturday for a show anyone whos has a green bee light pm me with pics willing to pay for shipping as well thanks


----------



## furby714

Was up ppl got a Schwinn stingray frame fork n chain guard n I got some pixie handlebars n gooseneck a Schwinn banana seat two pan seat


----------



## ATX

lowrider bike stand- 25 shipped if this interests you send pm


----------



## Low-Life09

Anybody have a 20" schwinn female frame for sale? PM me!!


----------



## Low-Life09

Found a frame, thanks.. Now I'm looking for 20" rims in great shape.. PM me


----------



## ATX

Finally found my other green bee light thanks it sucks that some of the new school parts r startin to be discontinued guess it happens


----------



## lolobike

I have 26in duck tail fenders brand new asking $20 plus shipping an handling


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anybody got Schwinn stamped Lil Tiger training wheels?


----------



## Low-Life09

IM LOOKING FOR 2 20" RIMS,COUNT DOESN'T MATTER, THEY JUST NEED TO BE CLEAN AND RUST FREE.. PM ME.


----------



## FILLMORE G-LO

*I NEED A 16 inch schwinn girls bike*

I need a 16 inch girls frame or complete bike.


----------



## 55800

ANY 12" FRAMES FOR SALE PM ME!!!...(NOT LOOKING FOR LIL TIGER OR RADIO FLYER)​


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> lowrider bike stand- 25 shipped if this interests you send pm


 SOLD


----------



## rollinoldskoo

FILLMORE G-LO said:


> I need a 16 inch girls frame or complete bike.


check ebay for a pixie... they made pixies with the fairlady style frames in the 80s... not Chicago schwinns... but you'd have to find something from the 50s otherwise


----------



## DETACHED

i bought two 20" seats for the pans, i removed the blue & red sparkle vinyl from each one, they are both new, unused, id like 12$ shipped for each one, i take paypal. for pictures or info 559-920-2751


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Anybody got a rear end trike kit for 20 incher? Any condition, lookin for a cheapo one to fix. Thanx


----------



## JAMES843

FILLMORE G-LO said:


> I need a 16 inch girls frame or complete bike.





















16 inch girls complete bike $75 shipped


----------



## Socal#13

Looking for a trike kit nd also a bike stand...


----------



## 96tein

Socal#13 said:


> Looking for a bike stand...


try going on targets website... Beleive it or not they sell them $19.99+ sh


----------



## Socal#13

96tein said:


> try going on targets website... Beleive it or not they sell them $19.99 sh[esQUOTE] you think tney have them in the stores...


----------



## 96tein

Not in stores just on there site.....


----------



## Socal#13

96tein said:


> Not in stores just on there site.....


oraa homie thanks...


----------



## Low-Life09

ANYBODY HAVE SQUARE TWISTED PEDDLES AND OR SQUARE TWISTED FENDER BRACES FOR SALE PM ME ASAP


----------



## 55800

12" frame for sale
View attachment 487880


----------



## 55800

orangecrush719 said:


> 12" frame for sale
> View attachment 487880


SOLD!!


----------



## elspock84

orangecrush719 said:


> SOLD!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

custom seat-75 shipped
mirrors are still good no rips or tears interior is still clean 
if this interests you send pm


----------



## Est.1979

looking for custom square twisted handle bars


----------



## schwinn1966

$250 Shipped
16"
Powder Coated Chrome. It's more like a silver to me.
I will also throw in the wheel trim (4 pcs.) They are raw. You can paint em or engrave and chrom em.


----------



## David831

schwinn1966 said:


> $250 Shipped
> 16"
> Powder Coated Chrome. It's more like a silver to me.
> I will also throw in the wheel trim (4 pcs.) They are raw. You can paint em or engrave and chrom em.


Dats a good deal out there


----------



## ATX

custom 12inch gold plated forks-125 shipped


----------



## Kiloz

orangecrush719 said:


> 12" frame for sale
> View attachment 487880


Cool wheels!


----------



## rodriguezmodels

rodriguezmodels said:


> HERE ARE PICTURES OF THE 16 INCH SCHWINN KICKSTAND THE # ON IT IS \\\375/// U CAN CONTACT ME ON MY CELL (909)938-1523 DAVID....


I STILL HAVE THIS AVAILABLE I WILL SHIP U PAY SHIPPING!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

15 dollars ship. China gold sprocket


----------



## ATX

bike stand-20 shipped


----------



## Low-Life09

Low-Life09 said:


> ANYBODY HAVE SQUARE TWISTED PEDDLES AND OR SQUARE TWISTED FENDER BRACES FOR SALE PM ME ASAP


TTT


----------



## JAMES843

i have 2 hydraulic pumps i will trade for a nice trike kit


----------



## ATX

old school lowrider headbadge-40 shipped


----------



## Socal#13

20"semi frame for sell will trade if I like wat you have # is 951 224 0986 hit me up...


----------



## oneofakind

Taking offers or trade for schwinn pixie frame,chaingaurd and crank sprocket...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## furby714

oneofakind said:


> Taking offers or trade for schwinn pixie frame,chaingaurd and crank sprocket...


Ne orlther trade or was da price


----------



## oneofakind

furby714 said:


> Ne orlther trade or was da price


What you got...?


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> custom 12inch gold plated forks-125 shipped


 New price 12inch gold plated custom forks- 75shipped


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

15 dollars ship. China gold sprocket


----------



## lesstime

For sale no wheels


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> i have 2 hydraulic pumps i will trade for a nice trike kit


will trad for trike kit or outher bike stuff


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> New price 12inch gold plated custom forks- 75shipped


 open to trades lemme kno wat ya got


----------



## oneofakind

Still up for trade looking for a pixie frame with chaingaurd and crank and sprocket or 16' rims with tires..


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> custom seat-75 shipped
> mirrors are still good no rips or tears interior is still clean
> if this interests you send pm


 custom seat still for sell- 75 shipped


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> Still up for trade looking for a pixie frame with chaingaurd and crank and sprocket or 16' rims with tires..


John what style pixie frame you lookin for, fast back or convertable.. I got no use for this frame but i have a pixie willing to trade possibly for your s7'$ an a couple bucks =)


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> John what style pixie frame you lookin for, fast back or convertable.. I got no use for this frame but i have a pixie willing to trade possibly for your s7'$ an a couple bucks =)


Either one_kev send me pic on here it on facebook...


----------



## furby714

oneofakind said:


> What you got...?


Depends wa u lookin for I got Schwinn low rider part etc


----------



## Socal#13

Still got my frame for sale its white with flake grafiks... Hit me up willing to trade for a trike kit with money on top tho...


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> Either one_kev send me pic on here it on facebook...


K ill take pic tomorrow an send it to you g..


----------



## Low-Life09

Hey LIL what's the cheapest lowrider site to order from now a days? I been buying from masterlowrider since 2005


----------



## furby714

Low-Life09 said:


> Hey LIL what's the cheapest lowrider site to order from now a days? I been buying from masterlowrider since 2005


Usually depending of what u want


----------



## furby714

Was up ppl lookin for a set of these rims I no itsguna b hard as fuck if u got some pm me


----------



## oneofakind

Custom show chromed pedals...$45...


----------



## oneofakind

Mild custom hot pink girls frame $80....


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Custom show chromed pedals...$45...


SOLD...SOLD....!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lesstime said:


> For sale no wheels


Hey thomas, are either of those seats 20" schwinn?


----------



## lesstime

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Hey thomas, are either of those seats 20" schwinn?


yes matt the bigger one on the left is 20inch schwinn make offer in pm


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> For sale no wheels


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

15 dollars ship. China gold sprocket


----------



## furby714

Got all of this for sale or trade pm mi if interested sorry for poor pix


3 wheel kit









20 " old lookin wheels the back wheel has a Mexico bendix hub










20 inch banana seat Schwinn two pan seat









12 inch crank n sprocket twisted










26 inch cruiser frames a Murray n handle bars r dyno
















20 inch Schwinn back fender









Schwinn stingray frame chain gaurd n forkk









Schwinn banana seat needs recove


----------



## djgooch

furby714 said:


> Got all of this for sale or trade pm mi if interested sorry for poor pix
> 
> 
> 3 wheel kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 " old lookin wheels the back wheel has a Mexico bendix hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch banana seat Schwinn two pan seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 inch crank n sprocket twisted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 inch cruiser frames a Murray n handle bars r dyno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch Schwinn back fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn stingray frame chain gaurd n forkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn banana seat needs recove



How much for the Schwinn frame n chain guard bro?


----------



## furby714

djgooch said:


> How much for the Schwinn frame n chain guard bro?


Pm mi a offer n well go frm there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Does anybody have any custom crank, pedals, t bone, sissy bar, goose neck,??????? Let me know if I like it I'll buy it on the spot


----------



## sn33z33

still got these for sale..prices includes shipping

View attachment 490281
seat pan $50
View attachment 490285
handlebars $50..grips $12..26in kickstand $10..26in fork bars $10..26in fender braces $20..twisted nuts sold.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

is anyone selling engraved parts?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Anybody selling some weed. :squint:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Anybody selling some weed. :squint:


Everybody logg off he a cop 











Hahahhahahaha jk


----------



## INKEDUP

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Anybody selling some weed. :squint:


I GOT SOME....LET ME KNOW MY WHOLE BACKYARD IS FULL OF IT
View attachment 490446


----------



## Amahury760

INKEDUP said:


> I GOT SOME....LET ME KNOW MY WHOLE BACKYARD IS FULL OF IT
> View attachment 490446


Lol.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I need a lil hydrolic pump that works I don't care in what condition pm pic n price


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Everybody logg off he a cop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahhahahaha jk


:ninja:Im a ninja.



INKEDUP said:


> I GOT SOME....LET ME KNOW MY WHOLE BACKYARD IS FULL OF IT
> View attachment 490446


:rofl: haha thats a good one.


























:finger:


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 490497
View attachment 490498
View attachment 490499
all convertables all 20inch


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 490500
View attachment 490501
both 20inch


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## slimer

Some one say Bacon sniff sniff were


----------



## Lil_Rob00

lesstime said:


>


Is that last frame a 12 or 16 and how much?


----------



## lesstime

12inch and make offer via pm

also have wheels and forks and handle bars for it


----------



## kajumbo

lesstime said:


> 12inch and make offer via pm
> 
> also have wheels and forks and handle bars for it


custom or original forks n handle bars


----------



## lesstime

reg springers,and reg, handle bars

ill get pic in a bit


----------



## madrigalkustoms

looking for some lil tiger fenders, or 12" fender braces. let me know thanks.


----------



## furby714

TTT


furby714 said:


> Got all of this for sale or trade pm mi if interested sorry for poor pix
> 
> 
> 3 wheel kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 " old lookin wheels the back wheel has a Mexico bendix hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch banana seat Schwinn two pan seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 inch crank n sprocket twisted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 inch cruiser frames a Murray n handle bars r dyno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch Schwinn back fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn stingray frame chain gaurd n forkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn banana seat needs recove


Tt


----------



## Amahury760

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I need a lil hydrolic pump that works I don't care in what condition pm pic n price


Call me bro, I got one. Located in San Diego. 
760-805-7891


----------



## RUBIO1987

View attachment 490890
make offer!!


----------



## Galindo1988

anybody got a 16'' or 20 inch bike for sale in sacramento im looking to buy one today for my nephew looking for something cheap but in ok shape


----------



## dropped_97blazer

I gota stock 20" sanded down and taken apart im asking 80$ plus shipping text me for pics 760 960 2143 

Im in imperial valley, el centro ca 92243


----------



## Galindo1988

pm me some pics


----------



## 55800

Anyone have a 12” full back fender from a lil tiger


----------



## 96tein

RUBIO1987 said:


> View attachment 490890
> make offer!!


Are the tribal fender braces 20" or 16"


----------



## Clown Confusion

dropped_97blazer said:


> I gota stock 20" sanded down and taken apart im asking 80$ plus shipping text me for pics 760 960 2143
> 
> Im in imperial valley, el centro ca 92243


sup bro im from sac i got a 20'' china frame for 40 bucks ill sell u


----------



## RUBIO1987

96tein said:


> Are the tribal fender braces 20" or 16"


20''


----------



## Galindo1988

Clown Confusion said:


> sup bro im from sac i got a 20'' china frame for 40 bucks ill sell u


 send me sme pics of it and by any chance do u have a front fender for a 16inch ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I got pro hopper lowrider bike cylinders 300 ship Obo


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LOOKING FOR A 16 SCHWINN FRAME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

300ship Obo pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders


----------



## lolobike

Looking for rims that'll fit a pixie


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 491236
12inch rims and fork only for sale 
no tires/tubes/fender


----------



## [email protected]

looking fr a 20inch trike kit.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

300ship Obo pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

15 dollars ship. China gold sprocket


----------



## Socal#13

Any trike kits or custom fenders out the for sale...


----------



## el peyotero

lesstime said:


> View attachment 491236
> 12inch rims and fork only for sale
> no tires/tubes/fender


how much homie? pm sent


----------



## Galindo1988

any cheap complete basic bikes in sac something like a basic china build for boy


----------



## PINK86REGAL

custom sissbars for a 20" forsale 55shipped


----------



## Lil_Rob00

PINK86REGAL said:


> custom sissbars for a 20" forsale 55shipped


Are those plated or raw?


----------



## jsobera

Any one have 4 radio flyer wheels


----------



## David831

Looking for a 16" or 20" or 20" trike wit a schwinn street frame Pm wit no rust


----------



## Clown Confusion

k no more of this make an offer crap just put the dam price lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Clown Confusion said:


> k no more of this make an offer crap just put the dam price lol


My offer is always 5 bucks shipped....


----------



## Est.1979

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Looking for a 16" or 20" or 20" trike wit a schwinn street frame Pm wit no rust


how much u willing 2 spend?:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:RO~Chucky: said:


> My offer is always 5 bucks shipped....


sup bro how u been


----------



## David831

Est.1979 said:


> how much u willing 2 spend?:thumbsup:


Depends hows the bike no rust


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Clown Confusion said:


> sup bro how u been


Just doing my thang trying to paint some bikes and pedal cars staying busy... got my rooms reserved for vegas already so gotta be saving up for that trip incase the mayans are right and we gonna die, wanna have a blast out there...


----------



## ATX

PINK86REGAL said:


> custom sissbars for a 20" forsale 55shipped


 ALAS GO HARD THATS MY SHIT!


----------



## My95Fleety

lesstime said:


> View attachment 491236
> 12inch rims and fork only for sale
> no tires/tubes/fender


you still have these? let me know how much shipped to las vegas 89142?


----------



## My95Fleety

Clown Confusion said:


> k no more of this make an offer crap just put the dam price lol


:thumbsup:X2


----------



## ATX

PINK86REGAL said:


> custom sissbars for a 20" forsale 55shipped


 PM SENT DO YOU STILL HAVE DA SISSYBARS?

TAKE ME TO ALA LAND:angel:


----------



## Socal#13

Any custom things out ther I also have a 20"frame forsale white with red flake parerns


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

300ship Obo pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Are those plated or raw?


I'm interested in these have cash pm


----------



## PINK86REGAL

sorry got alooooot of pms. there chrome an sold


----------



## el peyotero

PINK86REGAL said:


> sorry got alooooot of pms. there chrome an sold


:banghead:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## furby714

Everything still here forsale or trade need stuff gone


furby714 said:


> Got all of this for sale or trade pm mi if interested sorry for poor pix
> 
> 
> 3 wheel kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 " old lookin wheels the back wheel has a Mexico bendix hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch banana seat Schwinn two pan seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 inch crank n sprocket twisted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 inch cruiser frames a Murray n handle bars r dyno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch Schwinn back fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn stingray frame chain gaurd n forkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn banana seat needs recove


----------



## ATX

lookin for an old school lowrider bicycle headlight with the word "lowrider bicycle" written onit anyone have it send pm thanks


----------



## Wiick3d951

GOT 20' PARTS FOR SELL. 








2 TWISTED SISSY BARS 25+SHIPPING 
View attachment 494051

TWISTED HANDLEBARS W/ MIRRORS 60+SHIPPING
View attachment 494052

TWISTED HANDLEBARS 45+ SHIPPING
View attachment 494053

REGULAR HANDLEBARS 10+ SHIPPING 
View attachment 494054

DUCK TAIL FENDERS W/ LOWRIDER GUY 15+ SHIPPING
View attachment 494055
View attachment 494056

TWISTED FORKS W/ TWISTED CROWN 50+ SHIPPING
View attachment 494058
View attachment 494059

CONTINENTAL KIT 25+ SHIPPING
View attachment 494060


----------



## Wiick3d951

MORE PARTS ....


TWISTED CRANKS W/ TWISTED PEDALS AND 8 BALL SPROCKET 45+SHIPPING

View attachment 494061

GOOSE NECK 7+SHIPPING
View attachment 494062

TWISTED SEAT 35+SHIPPING 
View attachment 494063

4 FENDER BRACES 20+SHIPPING 
View attachment 494064


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Text me how much for the seat pan twisted..
Gabriel 512-696-4846


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Wick3d951 
Txt me anytime interested in your parts
Gabriel 512-696-4846


----------



## Wiick3d951

Pm me zip codes to shipping prices


----------



## dreamer1

Wiick3d951 said:


> Pm me zip codes to shipping prices


Location bro...


----------



## Wiick3d951

Riverside


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dont say u took apart ur bike?


Wiick3d951 said:


> Riverside


----------



## Wiick3d951

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dont say u took apart ur bike?


Naw just parts I won't use and I'm selling more shit once some of these things get sold


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> GOT 20' PARTS FOR SELL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 TWISTED FORKS 25+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494051
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS W/ MIRRORS 60+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494052
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS 45+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494053
> 
> REGULAR HANDLEBARS 10+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494054
> 
> DUCK TAIL FENDERS W/ LOWRIDER GUY 15+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494055
> View attachment 494056
> 
> FULLY TWISTED FORKS W/CROWN 70+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494057
> 
> TWISTED FORKS W/ TWISTED CROWN 50+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494058
> View attachment 494059
> 
> CONTINENTAL KIT 25+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494060




Fully Twisted Forks with Triple Twisted crown sold!!


----------



## tatt2dwhitedevil608

1963 schwinn stingray lowrider..... $400 shipped... serial number f348107.... june 19 1963 according to the date cypher and local antique bike collector... it has Wald fenders and sissy bar... lowrider brand springer forks... and after market horn, chain guard, seat, grips, chain, wheels, pedals and mirrors. The frame, goose neck, spocket, crank, and handle bars are all original schwinn 







View attachment 494351
View attachment 494352
View attachment 494353
View attachment 494354


----------



## cruisethewhip

I have a lowrider trike i am selling i have pictures on it on my profile album pics.

INFO:

-----TWISTED & CHROME EVERYTHING EXCEPT FRAME------ 
-----ALL PARTS WERE BOUGHT NEW-----
-----144 SPOKES ON ALL 3----
-----NO RUST----
-------SHINES LIKE A BEAUTY IN THE SUN----
NEEDS: A CHAIN, INNER TUBES FOR ALL THREE RIMS. 
SELLING BECAUSE I HAVE NO MORE USE FOR IT AND I NEED THE CASH. _OPEN TO ALL TRADES AS WELL.._
CELL:1847-532-1818 TXT OR CALL AND CAN SEND PICTURES..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

300ship Obo pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> GOT 20' PARTS FOR SELL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 TWISTED SISSY BARS 25+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494051
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS W/ MIRRORS 60+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494052
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS 45+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494053
> 
> REGULAR HANDLEBARS 10+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494054
> 
> DUCK TAIL FENDERS W/ LOWRIDER GUY 15+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494055
> View attachment 494056
> 
> TWISTED FORKS W/ TWISTED CROWN 50+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494058
> View attachment 494059
> 
> CONTINENTAL KIT 25+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494060



TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> MORE PARTS ....
> 
> 
> TWISTED CRANKS W/ TWISTED PEDALS AND 8 BALL SPROCKET 45+SHIPPING
> 
> View attachment 494061
> 
> GOOSE NECK 7+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494062
> 
> TWISTED SEAT 35+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494063
> 
> 4 FENDER BRACES 20+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494064


TTT


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 495062
View attachment 495063
View attachment 495064
View attachment 495065
View attachment 495066
View attachment 495067
View attachment 495068



Blue Lowrider Trike For Sale
Nice System 4 6x5s
Touch Screen Radio
Fiberglassed Box,Frame,And Fenders!
Frame Is Twisted With Fiberglassed Tank,And Skirts
3 Twisted Rims No Rust
Custom Fenders Match Frame !
Lots Of Detail Took 1st EveryShow Down Here !


Shoot Me Offers Through Pm


----------



## furby714

TTT need money n need gone


furby714 said:


> Got all of this for sale or trade pm mi if interested sorry for poor pix
> 
> 
> 3 wheel kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 " old lookin wheels the back wheel has a Mexico bendix hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch banana seat Schwinn two pan seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 inch crank n sprocket twisted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 inch cruiser frames a Murray n handle bars r dyno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch Schwinn back fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn stingray frame chain gaurd n forkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn banana seat needs recove


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> GOT 20' PARTS FOR SELL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 TWISTED SISSY BARS 25+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494051
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS W/ MIRRORS 60+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494052
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS 45+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494053
> 
> REGULAR HANDLEBARS 10+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494054
> 
> DUCK TAIL FENDERS W/ LOWRIDER GUY 15+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494055
> View attachment 494056
> 
> TWISTED FORKS W/ TWISTED CROWN 50+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494058
> View attachment 494059
> 
> CONTINENTAL KIT 25+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494060




SHOOT ME YOUR BEST PRICE!! NEED TO SELL THESE PARTS QUICK.!


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Don't know if anyone would be interested in this here but it's worth a shot, 1937 Scamp Wagon. These are super rare and never come up I have it listed on eBay for $2400
But for my Layitlow Family $2k

Has original paint, decals and even headlight!


----------



## Kiloz

I have

Manny Fork
Deuce Spinners 
Flat Twisted Seat
Chrome Twisted Frame
Tall twisted sissy bar
Twisted handle bars

I have a lot of stuff for sale, I just have to much stuff collecting dust.


----------



## ATX

lookin for a wing light bracket and wing top forkbars anyone kno where i can get em send pm thanks


----------



## 96tein

Kiloz said:


> I have
> 
> Manny Fork
> .


got pics...? An for what size bike 20"


----------



## Galindo1988

anybody know where to get some 10x2 white wall tires ??


----------



## ripsta85

I have new 16" white walls for sale


----------



## furby714

price


ripsta85 said:


> I have new 16" white walls for sale


----------



## Socal#13

I have twisted handlebars with aztec engraveing 30 bucks 951 224 0986 cant post pictures no internet in house


----------



## ripsta85

$30 shipped


furby714 said:


> price


----------



## mr.casper

ripsta how much shipped 20782


----------



## ripsta85

30 shipped


mr.casper said:


> ripsta how much shipped 20782


----------



## runninlow

furby714 said:


> 20 inch banana seat Schwinn two pan seat


How much for the seat?


----------



## furby714

runninlow said:


> How much for the seat?


Good offer n it's urs it's a two piece Schwinn pan


----------



## runninlow

furby714 said:


> Good offer n it's urs it's a two piece Schwinn pan


I don't want to kick an offer to you cause it may be to low and might insult you.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

300ship Obo pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders....hmu I need to sell ASAP


----------



## furby714

runninlow said:


> I don't want to kick an offer to you cause it may be to low and might insult you.


Well 45 plus shipping


----------



## rodriguezmodels

rodriguezmodels said:


> HERE ARE PICTURES OF THE 16 INCH SCHWINN KICKSTAND THE # ON IT IS \\\375/// U CAN CONTACT ME ON MY CELL (909)938-1523 DAVID....


still available $25 will ship u pay shipping!!!


----------



## mr.casper

schwinn1966 said:


> I have this 4 Twist Gooseneck BRAND NEW!
> $35 Takes it! SHIPPED


I NEED 1 ANTHONY U STILL HAVE ANY? SEND ME UR PAYPAL ILL SEND CASH ASAP


----------



## runninlow

furby714 said:


> Well 45 plus shipping


So what is the shipping to 76111


----------



## [email protected]

sn33z33 said:


> still got these for sale..prices includes shipping
> 
> View attachment 490281
> seat pan $50
> View attachment 490285
> handlebars $50..grips $12..26in kickstand $10..26in fork b:thumbsup::thumbsup:ars $10..26in fender braces $20..twisted nuts sold.


 :thumbsup:great seller quick shipping no bs thumbs up for the homie thanks


----------



## [email protected]

mr.casper said:


> I NEED 1 ANTHONY U STILL HAVE ANY? SEND ME UR PAYPAL ILL SEND CASH ASAP


 was up casper anything going on in the next month


----------



## schwinn1966

mr.casper said:


> I NEED 1 ANTHONY U STILL HAVE ANY? SEND ME UR PAYPAL ILL SEND CASH ASAP


Shipped Priority Mail. Thanks!


----------



## furby714

runninlow said:


> So what is the shipping to 76111


I wud have to find out ne way of finding out with out take the whole thing to the shipping place ???


----------



## runninlow

furby714 said:


> I wud have to find out ne way of finding out with out take the whole thing to the shipping place ???


nevermind man not that interested in it.


----------



## furby714

runninlow said:


> nevermind man not that interested in it.


Ight if u r lmk n I'll get u a price


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> GOT 20' PARTS FOR SELL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 TWISTED SISSY BARS 25+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494051
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS W/ MIRRORS 60+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494052
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS 45+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494053
> 
> REGULAR HANDLEBARS 10+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494054
> 
> DUCK TAIL FENDERS W/ LOWRIDER GUY 15+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494055
> View attachment 494056
> 
> TWISTED FORKS W/ TWISTED CROWN 50+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494058
> View attachment 494059
> 
> CONTINENTAL KIT 25+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494060



TTT still got the parts!


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> MORE PARTS ....
> 
> 
> TWISTED CRANKS W/ TWISTED PEDALS AND 8 BALL SPROCKET 45+SHIPPING
> 
> View attachment 494061
> 
> GOOSE NECK 7+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494062
> 
> TWISTED SEAT 35+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494063
> 
> 4 FENDER BRACES 20+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494064



TTT


----------



## furby714

LOOKIN FOR CUSTOM 16 INCH FORK JUST CROME N SOMEONE DA CAN CROME MY SEAT


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 497179
40
View attachment 497180
85
View attachment 497181
custom bike stands starting at 50
View attachment 497182
60 shipped

willing to trade what you got


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## ripsta85

Few stuff for sale PM me with what you want 
X rack with cylinders and rotor just need a motor will sell without the cylinder it's all aluminum light weight looking for $800 for the complete set or 600 without the cylinder 









12" frame , fenders, seat and bat candy purple with pinstripes 



















12" schwinn lil tiger handle bar









Schwinn pixie front and rear fender









Schwinn pixie fork









16" schwinn pixie wheels 









New 16" white walls









20" schwinn stingray wheel


----------



## ripsta85

12" huffy 










Dyno no seat or pedals










4 engraved skulls one has a small chip $100 the set 









Air switch


----------



## PurpleLicious

ripsta85 said:


> 12" huffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dyno no seat or pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 engraved skulls one has a small chip $100 the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air switch



Pm sent


----------



## dreamer1

ripsta85 said:


> Few stuff for sale PM me with what you want
> X rack with cylinders and rotor just need a motor will sell without the cylinder it's all aluminum light weight looking for $800 for the complete set or 600 without the cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" frame , fenders, seat and bat candy purple with pinstripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" schwinn lil tiger handle bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn pixie front and rear fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn pixie fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" schwinn pixie wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 16" white walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" schwinn stingray wheel


how much for purple frame


----------



## Socal#13

Looking for 3 matching trike fenders pm if you have some


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 497750
20 inch china $130 shipped lower 48 states needs cleaning and a few parts


----------



## ATX

triple twisted sissybar- 52 shipped if this interests you send pm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What do the skulls go to


ripsta85 said:


> 12" huffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dyno no seat or pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 engraved skulls one has a small chip $100 the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air switch


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

275 Obo pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders


----------



## show-bound

NEW WW TIRES 20x1.75 $30 SHIPED

PAYPAL READY


----------



## Socal#13

Got a 26" trike kit semi new dosent fit in my 20" frame nd my box wont fit in ther its rust free only scratch wer the rims go pm me nd if you have a 20 " we could trade has to be rust free


----------



## ripsta85

Skulls are drilled and tap so the can be mounted anywhere you like I had them as mirrors 



mr.widow-maker said:


> What do the skulls go to


----------



## deville

I got these for sale or trade, very clean, no cracks, hubs are very smooth, and they spin true.
View attachment 499867

Not desperate or anything, just exploring my options. If someone has a good offer in mind we can make it happen.

If not, I really need me a Schwinn Krate in good shape, repop OK, but it has to be OG specs like the '99 repops...
Not looking for anything special 3-speed or 5-speed or disc brake or anything, Just something like this:
View attachment 499868


Thanks Y'all!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lookin for a clean 20" regular front 36 spoke wheel


----------



## My95Fleety

ripsta85 said:


> 12" huffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dyno no seat or pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 engraved skulls one has a small chip $100 the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air switch


if you still have them, can you give me a price on the huffy and dyno. thanks.


----------



## Galindo1988

View attachment 499968


----------



## Galindo1988

for sale im trying to deal locally its a schwinn not sure what year bike does have chips so it will have to have body work done to it but not much pm me with an offer or maybe trade
View attachment 500049
View attachment 500050
View attachment 500051
View attachment 500052


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone got a clean pair of OG schwinn 16" S7 wheels for sale? rider quality ok


----------



## Galindo1988




----------



## deville

deville said:


> I got these for sale or trade, very clean, no cracks, hubs are very smooth, and they spin true.
> View attachment 499867
> 
> Not desperate or anything, just exploring my options. If someone has a good offer in mind we can make it happen.
> 
> If not, I really need me a Schwinn Krate in good shape, repop OK, but it has to be OG specs like the '99 repops...
> Not looking for anything special 3-speed or 5-speed or disc brake or anything, Just something like this:
> View attachment 499868
> 
> 
> Thanks Y'all!


Wanted to add that the schwinn doesn't have to be complete. Will settle for an og springer fork OR OG BENT FORK, the springer sissy bar, and a frame. 

Here's a picture of what the motomags look like on a lowrider bike.
View attachment 500435


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 500662
View attachment 500659
View attachment 500665
View attachment 500660
View attachment 500658
View attachment 500663
View attachment 500664
View attachment 500666





Custom Cut Steel Parts ForSale !


Pm Offers !


----------



## PurpleLicious

Needs a 24" or 26" schwinn frame


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Llookin for a clean 20" regular front 72 spoke wheel


----------



## CADDY CREW

Looking for 16 " forks. Whats out there?


----------



## CADDY CREW

Looking for 16 " forks {og}. Whats out there?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

250 Obo pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple twisted sissybar- 52 shipped if this interests you send pm


 TTT triple twisted sissybar still for sell-52 shipped


----------



## Socal#13

26" trike kit needs to go asap 130 shippted trades are well come if I like wat you got


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

1950 baby stroller for sale , make an offert


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone got hallow hub trike fenders?


----------



## RUBIO1987

View attachment 501306

Still Got EM MAKE OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sgtsiko1

Kiloz said:


> This is 100% Solid, I also have one with the bottom bars hollow but likes exactly the same but lighter in weight. Take your pick but only one is for sale, shoot me offers.


Are this still available?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> 1950 baby stroller for sale , make an offert


$125 Shipped


----------



## Socal#13

For sale two piece custom forks 90 or best offer


----------



## Lil Spanks

Socal#13 said:


> For sale two piece custom forks 90 or best offer


Is it for a 16 or 20


----------



## Socal#13

Lil Spanks said:


> Is it for a 16 or 20


Its for a 20" homie ther really nice looking and a headturner


----------



## jesseboots666

anyone looking to get rid of a gold steering wheel? pm me


----------



## lowdude13

any body have 2 rims front and rear for a 1959 pixy bike ?


----------



## DjChey

looking to trade parts just clean parts for a 20" in the LA area if u near by hit me up with what u got for trade thanx just looking for chrome not face or custom china or lowrider or what ever is out there thanxz


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

20 ship Looks brand new


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Pedal car parts?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

Socal#13 said:


> For sale two piece custom forks 90 or best offer


i might pick theses up...send me close up pics


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Pedal car parts?


:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

250 Obo pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> :wave:


If u guys need parts talk to Abraham he gots the hook up


----------



## Socal#13

Still got the trike kit 130 shipted 
Nd so twisted engraved handle bars 60 shipted


----------



## [email protected]

Socal#13 said:


> Still got the trike kit 130 shipted
> Nd so twisted engraved handle bars 60 shipted


What size trike kit?


----------



## Socal#13

[email protected] said:


> What size trike kit?


26" homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

20 ship Looks brand new


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

25 ship for both sproket and pedals they r gold


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

220ship pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders this week only


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

Anyone have an air switch they want to sale


----------



## Socal#13

Eyy homie are the pedals gold plated or china gold


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 25 ship for both sproket and pedals they r gold


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Eyy homie are the pedals gold plated or china gold


China gold ...


----------



## sgtsiko1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 20 ship Looks brand new


Im interested, send me pm, ill buy it


----------



## ATX

Socal#13 said:


> I have twisted handlebars with aztec engraveing 30 bucks 951 224 0986 cant post pictures no internet in house


 I thot theese handlebars r for 30 why now 60?


----------



## schwinn1966

$60 Shipped


----------



## ATX

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 25 ship for both sproket and pedals they r gold


 ya still got the pedals?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ATX said:


> ya still got the pedals?


Yes sir I do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sgtsiko1 said:


> Im interested, send me pm, ill buy it


Pm sent


----------



## ATX

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir I do


N it's 25 shipped for both parts?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ATX said:


> N it's 25 shipped for both parts?


Yes sir


----------



## Socal#13

ATX said:


> I thot theese handlebars r for 30 why now 60?


Cus it includes shiping nd ther engraved with aztec murals


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SOLD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

25 ship for both sproket and pedals they r gold


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

220ship pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders this week only


----------



## Socal#13

26" trike kit 130 shipted
Handlebars 60 shipted aztec murals engraved nirrors not included


----------



## ATX

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir


r the pedals in good condition?


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> TTT still got the parts!


TTT STILL HAVE MOST PARTS!


----------



## dreamer1

I have a crome trike kit for a 20' low low new never been used n its clean no rust...willing to let it go for 100...local pick up I'm in Anaheim no shipping....willing to trade let me know Wat u have


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 25 ship for both sproket and pedals they r gold


Sale pending


----------



## Richiecool69elka

dreamer1 said:


> I have a crome trike kit for a 20' low low new never been used n its clean no rust...willing to let it go for 100...local pick up I'm in Anaheim no shipping....willing to trade let me know Wat u have


I'm Interested.Can you PM Me your number So I can call you.Thanks...


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> GOT 20' PARTS FOR SELL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 TWISTED SISSY BARS 25+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494051
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS W/ MIRRORS 60+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494052
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS 45+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494053
> 
> REGULAR HANDLEBARS 10+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494054
> 
> DUCK TAIL FENDERS W/ LOWRIDER GUY 15+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494055
> View attachment 494056
> 
> TWISTED FORKS W/ TWISTED CROWN 50+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494058
> View attachment 494059
> 
> CONTINENTAL KIT 25+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494060


TTT still got some parts pm to find out shipping!


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> MORE PARTS ....
> 
> 
> TWISTED CRANKS W/ TWISTED PEDALS AND 8 BALL SPROCKET 45+SHIPPING
> 
> View attachment 494061
> 
> GOOSE NECK 7+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494062
> 
> TWISTED SEAT 35+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494063
> 
> 4 FENDER BRACES 20+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494064



TTT


----------



## LatinsFinest714

*Parts for sale*

i got a mint condition trike kit for a 20" for sale trying to get rid of it... SOLD!!!!!!
I also have some new twisted mirrors with green reflectors ill take $20 for the both 
Have a lowrider trailer with a birdcage hitch for $180 obo 
A lowrider crown with lowrider engraved in it for $20 obo
Won some brand new gangster mufflers at the old memories show letting them go for $25
The wheels are sold but i got some brand new trike fenders for a 20" for $30 
i have a homeade tank for a 26" shoot me a offer 
And i have two seats shoot me a offer 

Im in anaheim so local pick up no shipping


----------



## oneofakind

20' MILD CUSTOM GIRLS FRAME...FRESH PAINT NEVER BEEN PUT TOGETHER...$90 SHIPPED..


----------



## EL RAIDER

you are not upset this time? :roflmao:


----------



## oneofakind

EL RAIDER said:


> you are not upset this time? :roflmao:


LOL...NOPE IT'S FOR SALE...


----------



## rodriguezmodels

I STILL HAVE A RECHROMED KICKSTAND FOR SALE $25 PICK UP OR I WILL SHIP IT FOR $32!!!


----------



## ATX

rodriguezmodels said:


> I STILL HAVE A RECHROMED KICKSTAND FOR SALE $25 PICK UP OR I WILL SHIP IT FOR $32!!!


 any pics?


----------



## slo

non china older model trinke kit. 100 obo plus shipping. sandblasted and primered.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

rodriguezmodels said:


> I STILL HAVE A RECHROMED KICKSTAND FOR SALE $25 PICK UP OR I WILL SHIP IT FOR $32!!!


its a schwinn kickstand #375 stamped on it.


----------



## Socal#13

Still got the 26" trike kit no rust no nothing
For 130 shipted
Handlebars also aztec engraveing on each size of the bars 60 shipted
Also thise clean looking steering wheel 70


----------



## ATX

Socal#13 said:


> Still got the 26" trike kit no rust no nothing
> For 130 shipted
> Handlebars also aztec engraveing on each size of the bars 60 shipted
> Also thise clean looking steering wheel 70


 lemme get handlebars 30 shipped


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Still got the 26" trike kit no rust no nothing
> For 130 shipted
> Handlebars also aztec engraveing on each size of the bars 60 shipted
> Also thise clean looking steering wheel 70


Im dwn too pik up the handle bars for 30


----------



## syked1

i have a 26" but the very top of the seat post was cut. it could still be good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

syked1 said:


> i have a 26" but the very top of the seat post was cut. it could still be good


Pics?


----------



## furby714

Got all of this for sale or trade pm mi if interested sorry for poor pix


3 wheel kit









20 " old lookin wheels the back wheel has a Mexico bendix hub










20 inch banana seat Schwinn two pan seat









12 inch crank n sprocket twisted










26 inch cruiser frames a Murray n handle bars r dyno
















20 inch Schwinn back fender









Schwinn stingray frame chain gaurd n forkk









Schwinn banana seat needs recove










NEED ALL OF THESE THINGS GONE OFFERS OR TRADES


----------



## Lil Spanks

How much for the beach crusier


----------



## furby714

Ne offer or trades


Lil Spanks said:


> How much for the beach crusier


----------



## Richiecool69elka

furby714 said:


> Ne offer or trades


Can I get a Price on the frame?


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## furby714

Richiecool69elka said:


> Can I get a Price on the frame?


Frame fork chain gaurd cups 75 plus shippin


----------



## syked1

socios b.c. prez said:


> Pics?


sorry i wqas trying to reply to one of my members who was looking for one.


----------



## syked1

PurpleLicious said:


> Needs a 24" or 26" schwinn frame


i have a 26" but the top of the seat post is cut off, could still be good though


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Need A 20 Inch Trike Kit


----------



## dreamer1

I have a 20' trike kit new never used ....100 I'm in Anaheim


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

LatinsFinest714 said:


> i got a mint condition trike kit for a 20" for sale trying to get rid of it... SOLD!!!!!!
> I also have some new twisted mirrors with green reflectors ill take $20 for the both
> Have a lowrider trailer with a birdcage hitch for $180 obo
> A lowrider crown with lowrider engraved in it for $20 obo
> Won some brand new gangster mufflers at the old memories show letting them go for $25
> The wheels are sold but i got some brand new trike fenders for a 20" for $30
> i have a homeade tank for a 26" shoot me a offer
> And i have two seats shoot me a offer
> 
> Im in anaheim so local pick up no shipping



Trike Kit Sold Too Me :thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

dreamer1 said:


> I have a 20' trike kit new never used ....100 I'm in Anaheim




Pm Sent Homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

200ship no less pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders this week only 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> Got all of this for sale or trade pm mi if interested sorry for poor pix
> 
> 
> 3 wheel kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 " old lookin wheels the back wheel has a Mexico bendix hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch banana seat Schwinn two pan seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 inch crank n sprocket twisted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 inch cruiser frames a Murray n handle bars r dyno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch Schwinn back fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn stingray frame chain gaurd n forkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn banana seat needs recove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEED ALL OF THESE THINGS GONE OFFERS OR TRADES



Fender pending everything else still there


----------



## Socal#13

Trike kit sold
Handlebars sold 
Stering wheel still here for 60


----------



## Oso64

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 200ship no less pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders this week only


[/QUOTE]




What size are this?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What size are this?[/QUOTE]

14inches long brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

200ship no less pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders this week only


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple twisted sissybar- 52 shipped if this interests you send pm


 triple twisted sissybar- 50 shipped


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 504390




Forks ForSale 


Sale Didnt Go Through

Cash Talks Bull Shit Walks Pm Offers


----------



## furby714

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 504390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks ForSale
> 
> 
> Sale Didnt Go Through
> 
> Cash Talks Bull Shit Walks Pm Offers


Price ?/


----------



## madrigalkustoms

i'll have some air switches at the street low show in woodland for sale if interested hit me up there.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 504390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks ForSale
> 
> 
> Sale Didnt Go Through
> 
> Cash Talks Bull Shit Walks Pm Offers


Forks Sold !


----------



## LatinsFinest714

*Custom Fan Wheels For Sale*

I got three custom fan wheels for sale 
for a 20" trike 
Bubble Gum Pink with silver flake 
140 spokes each wheel 

ill let them go for $150 

No shipping local pick up only


----------



## Lil Spanks

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 200ship no less pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders this week only


Got cash in hand


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple twisted sissybar- 50 shipped


keepin triple twisted sissybar no longer for sell


----------



## EL RAIDER

madrigalkustoms said:


> i'll have some air switches at the street low show in woodland for sale if interested hit me up there.



I was looking for you I wanted 5 and I couldn't find you :finger::roflmao:


----------



## Socal#13

Forks 90 shipped
Chainguard 20 shipped 
Pedals 20 shipped wheel 60 
Everything well takeing care of no rust no nothing


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Socal#13 said:


> Forks 90 shipped
> Chainguard 20 shipped
> Pedals 20 shipped wheel 60
> Everything well takeing care of no rust no nothing


I want the chainguard bro. Pm sent....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 200ship no less pro hopper lowrider bike cyclinders this week only



Sold sold sold sold


----------



## madrigalkustoms

EL RAIDER said:


> I was looking for you I wanted 5 and I couldn't find you :finger::roflmao:


i drove you up there homie, well i sold 1 so not bad.


----------



## EL RAIDER

madrigalkustoms said:


> i drove you up there homie, well i sold 1 so not bad.


:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED74

STR8_CLOWN'N do u have any custom forks cromed ready to go all i have to do is buff out the crome show ready


----------



## WICKED74

iam looking for handle bars, forks ,fenders ,anything custom all i to do is buff out the crome show ready


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> GOT 20' PARTS FOR SELL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 TWISTED SISSY BARS 25+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494051
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS W/ MIRRORS 60+SHIPPING
> View attachment 494052
> 
> TWISTED HANDLEBARS 45+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494053
> 
> REGULAR HANDLEBARS 10+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494054
> 
> DUCK TAIL FENDERS W/ LOWRIDER GUY 15+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494055
> View attachment 494056
> 
> TWISTED FORKS W/ TWISTED CROWN 50+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494058
> View attachment 494059
> 
> CONTINENTAL KIT 25+ SHIPPING
> View attachment 494060



TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951

WICKED74 said:


> iam looking for handle bars, forks ,fenders ,anything custom all i to do is buff out the crome show ready



got twisted parts.


----------



## WICKED74

i got too much of that i whant custom


----------



## furby714

Wiick3d951 said:


> got twisted parts.


Post pix


----------



## WICKED74

the parts r on my bike b 4 i start piecing out i whant custom parts first forks handlebars the works


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Back up for sale... Get at me 200 ship no less or no trade


----------



## Socal#13

Socal#13 said:


> Forks 90 shipped
> Chainguard 20 shipped
> Pedals 20 shipped wheel 60
> Everything well takeing care of no rust no nothing


 ther still here only chainguard is gone ... Make offers


----------



## Wiick3d951

furby714 said:


> Post pix


Go to page 619


----------



## Socal#13

Got new things for sale
Pedals 30 shipped
mufflers 35 shipped


----------



## ATX

happy 4th of July 420 all day everydayuffin::420:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Looking for an OG Schwinn 20" springer forks. Both Krate and 20" deluxe springers


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Looking for a twisted spring


----------



## furby714

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Looking for a twisted spring


Nybonecollector.com


----------



## RUBIO1987

View attachment 507432
MAKE OFFER!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody got cheap twisted pedals for sale


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 507612
View attachment 507614
View attachment 507615
View attachment 507613
View attachment 507611



Parting Out Hmu


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THESE ITEMS WILL BE COMING OUT OF KANSAS CITY,MISSOURI... THESE R A FRIENDS AND HERES HOW U CAN CONTACT HIM. .[email protected] ANY QUESTIONS HIT HIM UP..







<--------( $250.00 SHIPPED..)......







<--------- ($430 SHIPPED )Seat post removed, down tube removed, rear bottom stays removed, top rear stays extended, top tube extended


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 507729
View attachment 507730
View attachment 507731



View attachment 507732


View attachment 507734



3 Twisted Wheels,Trike Kit,&& Speaker Box For Sale Pm Offers


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 507736



Pm Offers On All Parts !


No Parting Out Complete Bike Minus Frame,Wheels


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 507737
View attachment 507738
View attachment 507739
View attachment 507740
View attachment 507741
View attachment 507742




Pm Offers


----------



## juangotti

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 507729
> View attachment 507730
> View attachment 507731
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 507732
> 
> 
> View attachment 507734
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Twisted Wheels,Trike Kit,&& Speaker Box For Sale Pm Offers


Can them wheels only be used on a trike? Im in Fort Worth... and can pick up.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

juangotti said:


> Can them wheels only be used on a trike? Im in Fort Worth... and can pick up.



No Its just 2 Front Wheels && 1 Back Wheel One Could Be For A Contenital Kit


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 507729
> View attachment 507730
> View attachment 507731
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 507732
> 
> 
> View attachment 507734
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Twisted Wheels,Trike Kit,&& Speaker Box For Sale Pm Offers



$500 For Everything !


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 507736
> 
> 
> 
> Pm Offers On All Parts !
> 
> 
> No Parting Out Complete Bike Minus Frame,Wheels



350


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 507737
> View attachment 507738
> View attachment 507739
> View attachment 507740
> View attachment 507741
> View attachment 507742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $500 ...
> 
> Pm Offers



$500


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> THESE ITEMS WILL BE COMING OUT OF KANSAS CITY,MISSOURI... THESE R A FRIENDS AND HERES HOW U CAN CONTACT HIM. .[email protected] ANY QUESTIONS HIT HIM UP..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--------( $250.00 SHIPPED..)......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--------- ($430 SHIPPED )Seat post removed, down tube removed, rear bottom stays removed, top rear stays extended, top tube extended


----------



## Socal#13

Takeing offers they must go ASAP


Socal#13 said:


> Forks 90 shipped
> Chainguard 20 shipped
> Pedals 20 shipped wheel 60
> Everything well takeing care of no rust no nothing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody got CHEAP twisted pedals for sale like under 15 dollars...


----------



## 73monte

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Anybody got CHEAP twisted pedals for sale like under 15 dollars...


 I might ,I'll check tomorrow


----------



## Socal#13

Still got my parts they must go asap takeing offers


----------



## D Twist

:drama:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:rimshot:


----------



## harborareaPhil

considering selling this stingray....rims,tires,pedals,seat,long fenders aftermarket .... everything else og and has extra sprocket and short og fenders..

pm any offers and more pics


----------



## 73monte

73monte said:


> I might ,I'll check tomorrow


sorry lil GT, I don't have any ..:nosad:


----------



## Wiick3d951

Got two nice new bikes 
$180 for the two wheeler 
$240 for the trike 
View attachment 508450


View attachment 508451


----------



## Socal#13

Were the hell did you get thise bikes foo


Wiick3d951 said:


> Got two nice new bikes
> $180 for the two wheeler
> $240 for the trike
> View attachment 508450
> 
> 
> View attachment 508451


----------



## Socal#13

Socal#13 said:


> Were the hell did you get thise bikes foo


Never mind ther frankys


----------



## Wiick3d951

Socal#13 said:


> Never mind ther frankys


helping him out since this foo hooking it up hella good.


----------



## Socal#13

Wiick3d951 said:


> helping him out since this foo hooking it up hella good.


 okayy...with wat


----------



## Wiick3d951

Socal#13 said:


> okayy...with wat


:nono:


----------



## Socal#13

Wiick3d951 said:


> :nono:


You sure like its some thing big ...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 508501
View attachment 508502
View attachment 508503
View attachment 508501




$1400 Shipped !

$1000 Picked Up


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Selling my 26" Schwinn springer with AS bolts.$80 plus shipping.missing the og steering tube has an after market 20" one.pm ur number if interested and I'll text u pix


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 508798
View attachment 508799
View attachment 508800
View attachment 508801
View attachment 508797





$1400 Shipped
$1000 Picked Up !


Custom Trike Fiberglassed Fenders,Frame,Box !


System Works


----------



## Socal#13

Forks 60 + shipping
Stering wheel 50 +shipping
Mufflers 30+shipping
All in good condisions no rust no nuthing


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Looking For Trike Kit Hmu


----------



## furby714

Got all of this for sale or trade pm mi if interested sorry for poor pix


3 wheel kit









20 " old lookin wheels the back wheel has a Mexico bendix hub










20 inch banana seat Schwinn two pan seat









12 inch crank n sprocket twisted










26 inch cruiser frames a Murray n handle bars r dyno
















20 inch Schwinn back fender









Schwinn stingray frame chain gaurd n forkk









Schwinn banana seat needs recove


----------



## cruisethewhip

i have a clean 100 % chrome trike im trying to sell it has 144 spokes on all 3 NO RUST everything twisted except frame. im asking 300 + shipping or 300 in the chicagoland area.. i have pics on profile album pics or 847-532-1818 serious buyers only..


----------



## ATX

triple bars-35 shipped
if this interest you send pm


----------



## sneekyg909

$30.00 shipped...


View attachment 509579


----------



## DETACHED

lookin for a 20" twisted spokes wire wheel front only. think its like 36 spoke. let me know if you have one and how much. kinda browsing at this point price wise.


----------



## tatt2dwhitedevil608

Some original Schwinn Stingray Parts forsale... make me an offer and you pay for shipping! Inbox me


View attachment 510362
View attachment 510363
View attachment 510364
View attachment 510365


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 510406
View attachment 510407
View attachment 510408



For Sale Hmu Prices :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> Got all of this for sale or trade pm mi if interested sorry for poor pix
> 
> 
> 3 wheel kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 " old lookin wheels the back wheel has a Mexico bendix hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch banana seat Schwinn two pan seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 inch crank n sprocket twisted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 inch cruiser frames a Murray n handle bars r dyno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch Schwinn back fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn stingray frame chain gaurd n forkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn banana seat needs recove


how much for the beach crusier


----------



## furby714

Lil Spanks said:


> how much for the beach crusier


Pm sent


----------



## harborareaPhil

harborareaPhil said:


> considering selling this stingray....rims,tires,pedals,seat,long fenders aftermarket .... everything else og and has extra sprocket and short og fenders..
> 
> pm any offers and more pics


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple bars-35 shipped
> if this interest you send pm


TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Anyone intrested in some 12" Paz Bro sissybars pm me, tried to upload pic but keeps booting me out... i can send pic to phn if interested


----------



## brkSS

Furby 714 check yur PM's. Get back at me


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Socal#13 said:


> ther still here only chainguard is gone ... Make offers


Where's my chainguard homie? Why aren't you replying to my texts?


----------



## cruisethewhip

cruisethewhip said:


> i have a clean 100 % chrome trike im trying to sell it has 144 spokes on all 3 NO RUST everything twisted except frame. im asking 300 + shipping or 300 in the chicagoland area.. i have pics on profile album pics or 847-532-1818 serious buyers only..


ttt


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple bars-35 shipped
> if this interest you send pm


triple bars still for sell-35 shipped TTT


----------



## KCMCUSTOMS

had this as a custom 20inch bike built back in 01 then sold off all the parts on the bike except the frame. The frame 
was stored in the attic. It took 11yrs for the paint to crack but thats just paint and with a lil tlc this bitch will look
clean!

comes with free brand new bars

$125obo "not including shipping"
PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## Farqup

WTB-I'm after schwinn 20" lady frames in any condition an willing to post international to Australia.. Hit me up if u have any.. Thanks


----------



## sneekyg909

Farqup said:


> WTB-I'm after schwinn 20" lady frames in any condition an willing to post international to Australia.. Hit me up if u have any.. Thanks



View attachment 511270


View attachment 511271


View attachment 511272


View attachment 511273


----------



## Est.1979

sneekyg909 said:


> View attachment 511270
> 
> 
> View attachment 511271
> 
> 
> View attachment 511272
> 
> 
> View attachment 511273


how much 4 the 3wheel kit?


----------



## Farqup

sneekyg909 said:


> View attachment 511270
> 
> 
> View attachment 511271
> 
> 
> View attachment 511272
> 
> 
> View attachment 511273


How much for the frame??


----------



## ripsta85

Got this 12" bike for sale or parting out wheels are sold tires still available pm me with what you need the chainguard is plastic
I think its schwinn brand


----------



## ripsta85

In. Need of c/c bar clamps the one for the round bars


----------



## lacsss

'I' am looking for a "gooseneck" and the lower shaft that attaches to the neck and the forks...also a small banana seat lmk if any are available


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

im looking for a pair of 20inch schwinn krate fenders, og schwinn steering tube, og seat post clamp (prefer one off a 60's bike, these clamps are a lil bit bigger then the 70's clamps) and last a og generator headlight (square) the more complete the set the better. cash in hand.


----------



## furby714

76'_SCHWINN said:


> im looking for a pair of 20inch schwinn krate fenders, og schwinn steering tube, og seat post clamp (prefer one off a 60's bike, these clamps are a lil bit bigger then the 70's clamps) and last a og generator headlight (square) the more complete the set the better. cash in hand.


I have a square schwinn headlight itz stamped schwinn aproved pm mi ur email n i can get u some pix


----------



## schwinn1966

$80 Shipped SPROCKET ONLY 
46 Tooth Sprocket (This is the Larger one)


----------



## sneekyg909

Est.1979 said:


> how much 4 the 3wheel kit?


$60.00 + shipping


----------



## sneekyg909

Farqup said:


> How much for the frame??


$30.00 + shipping


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

These are the 12 inch sissybars Paz Brothers made.. Face w twist outline.. 150 a pair.. pm me if you have any questions



View attachment 512438


----------



## ATX

:RO~Chucky: said:


> These are the 12 inch sissybars Paz Brothers made.. Face w twist outline.. 150 a pair.. pm me if you have any questions
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512438


:thumbsup:


ATX said:


> triple bars still for sell-35 shipped TTT


 triple bars-30 shipped TTT


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 512519
View attachment 512520
View attachment 512521



Custom Cut Parts For Sale !


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

i Have Square Twisted Birdcage HandleBars For Sale !$70
Tripple Twisted Sissy Bar$45
Twisted Stearing Wheel $60


----------



## harborareaPhil

$80 shipped 26" schwinn cruiser metal tank... no horn or dents... schwinn repop from 1990


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Looking For A Girly Lowrider Bike For My Girl Hmu If Anybody Has 1


----------



## schwinn1966

$50 shipped 12"


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Anyone know were I can get some parts here in az?


----------



## downlow408

looking for a 26 inch bent fork, preferably with twisted bars. thanks pm me! shipping is to San Jose, Ca


----------



## 96tein

hoppinmaddness said:


> Anyone know were I can get some parts here in az?


Hit up RO:Chucky he is in az


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Lookin small rear lights (blue or reds) and front dummy lights . LMK


----------



## hoppinmaddness

96tein said:


> Hit up RO:Chucky he is in az


Koo thanks


----------



## Socal#13

Twisted sissybar 30+shipping
twisted continantal kit 40 +shipping
Twisted handlebars 45+shipping
All in good condisions


----------



## Wiick3d951

Socal#13 said:


> Twisted sissybar 30+shipping
> twisted continantal kit 40 +shipping
> Twisted handlebars 45+shipping
> All in good condisions


its condition just sayin


----------



## Socal#13

Wiick3d951 said:


> its condition just sayin


Foo am not in the mode homie I dont even know wat am doing I fell like sellling my bike to


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Old Frame
View attachment 513822
View attachment 513822


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Foo am not in the mode homie I dont even know wat am doing I fell like sellling my bike to


Sell me the custom parts for my new project


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Looking For A Girly Lowrider Bike For My Girl Hmu If Anybody Has 1


your bikes arent good enuff?


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Sell me the custom parts for my new project


Nah homie not rigth now...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

PedaLScraperZ said:


> your bikes arent good enuff?


\



Get SHot In Head SkinHead


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

PedaLScraperZ said:


> your bikes arent good enuff?



:machinegun:No Gi Joe :guns:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 514025
View attachment 514026



Freshly Sprayed Kandy Red Frame !
144 Spoke Wheels Contenital Kit && Steering Wheel Are Gone Everything Else There

$300 Pick Up
$400 Shipped 

Wet Paint 


Needs Handlebars


----------



## idillon

looking for some already cut 20' forks,possibly whole set if i like them.not twisted. hit me up if u gots some thanks


----------



## Socal#13

Twisted sissybar 30+shipping
twisted continantal kit 40 +shipping
Twisted handlebars 45+shipping
All in good conditions


----------



## ATX

idillon said:


> looking for some already cut 20' forks,possibly whole set if i like them.not twisted. hit me up if u gots some thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks

View attachment 514574


30 bucks


----------



## Wiick3d951

Lil Spanks said:


> View attachment 514574
> 
> 
> 30 bucks


I'll get it!


----------



## Lil Spanks

come get it than


----------



## Wiick3d951

Where ya at


----------



## Lil Spanks

corona


----------



## Lil Spanks

hit up your homie socal...hell get it for u..we can meet up


----------



## 84regal

Socal#13 said:


> Twisted sissybar 30+shipping
> twisted continantal kit 40 +shipping
> Twisted handlebars 45+shipping
> All in good conditions


You still got the continental kit N how much is shipping 2 81005 Colorado


----------



## Socal#13

84regal said:


> You still got the continental kit N how much is shipping 2 81005 Colorado


Pm sent


----------



## Wiick3d951

Ight


----------



## Lil Spanks

Lil Spanks said:


> View attachment 514574
> 
> 
> 30 bucks


Still got it


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple bars-35 shipped
> if this interest you send pm


TTT triple bars still for sell 30 shipped


----------



## Wiick3d951

Lil Spanks said:


> Still got it


Shoot me ur number.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Wiick3d951 said:


> Shoot me ur number.


Pm sent


----------



## USMCJOEY22

any one know wer i can buy a seat like this one 

View attachment 514862


----------



## LatinsFinest714

*For Sale*

Still have a lowrider trailer with custom hitch with two 20" wheels, for a 20" or a 26" ill take $150 obo 
i have a couple lowrider banana seats shoot me an offer 
I have a home made tank for a 26"
Also have brand new trike fenders for a 20" ill take $30 for them 
I have 3 bubble gum pink with silver flake 140 fan spoke wheels for sale $150


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Part out the pirate bike. FRAME IS NOT FOR SALE AND SEAT PAN IS NOT FOR SALE. 

Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u

1. 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel 
2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship 
3.fenders gold 30 ship
4. Fender braces 35 ship
5.continetal kit 35 ship
6. Gold light 25 ship
7. Gold mirror 15 dollars ship
8. Extened crown 20 ship
9. Sproket n crank 20 ship. 
10. Twisted bike stand 30 ship


----------



## Wiick3d951

Only if i Had feria :/


----------



## notoriouscc

I'm looking for 2 20" hollow hub rims!!


----------



## notoriouscc

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Still have a lowrider trailer with custom hitch with two 20" wheels, for a 20" or a 26" ill take $150 obo
> i have a couple lowrider banana seats shoot me an offer
> I have a home made tank for a 26"
> Also have brand new trike fenders for a 20" ill take $30 for them
> I have 3 bubble gum pink with silver flake 140 fan spoke wheels for sale $150


Are the trike fenders chrome?


----------



## LatinsFinest714

notoriouscc said:


> Are the trike fenders chrome?


Yeah the fenders are chrome


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Part out the pirate bike. FRAME IS NOT FOR SALE AND SEAT PAN IS NOT FOR SALE.
> 
> Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u
> 
> 1. 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel
> 2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
> 3.fenders gold 30 ship
> 4. Fender braces 35 ship
> 5.continetal kit 35 ship
> 6. Gold light 25 ship
> 7. Gold mirror 15 dollars ship
> 8. Extened crown 20 ship
> 9. Sproket n crank 20 ship.
> 10. Twisted bike stand 30 ship


The handlebar sissy bar forks and steering wheel is pending


----------



## Lil Spanks

FOR SALE.... SEAT NEEDS UPOLSTERY, DOES NOT COME WITH THE CYLINDER.....200 O.B.O/TRADE? NOT GOING TO SHIP.. LOCAL PICK UP
View attachment 515527
View attachment 515528

View attachment 515534
View attachment 515535


----------



## oneofakind

Lil Spanks said:


> FOR SALE.... SEAT NEEDS UPOLSTERY, DOES NOT COME WITH THE CYLINDER.....200 O.B.O/TRADE? NOT GOING TO SHIP.. LOCAL PICK UP
> View attachment 515527
> View attachment 515528
> 
> View attachment 515534
> View attachment 515535


I LIKE THIS PIXIE...


----------



## ATX

gold plated parts-40 shipped


----------



## ClassicPlayer

ATX said:


> gold plated parts-40 shipped


Do you have the bolt for the seat post clamp? Pay pal ready?


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Also, what are the bolts and screws for?


----------



## ATX

ClassicPlayer said:


> Do you have the bolt for the seat post clamp? Pay pal ready?


I have a gold plated screw(or a nut like most ppl say) notta bolt if your still interested that'll be $10 shipped 


ClassicPlayer said:


> Also, what are the bolts and screws for?


I believe it's for the sissybar down below


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

how much for the crank


----------



## ATX

gimme 10 I'll even drop it off to you in SA the threads r still good crank never been used


----------



## Lil Spanks

Lil Spanks said:


> FOR SALE.... SEAT NEEDS UPOLSTERY, DOES NOT COME WITH THE CYLINDER.....200 O.B.O/TRADE? NOT GOING TO SHIP.. LOCAL PICK UP
> View attachment 515527
> View attachment 515528
> 
> View attachment 515534
> View attachment 515535


TTT


----------



## ClassicPlayer

ClassicPlayer said:


> Also, what are the bolts and screws for?


Was thinking of getting everything from you, so let me know if the crank is still available. I live in San Antonio too!


----------



## ATX

ClassicPlayer said:


> Was thinking of getting everything from you, so let me know if the crank is still available. I live in San Antonio too!


 the crank is Mario's cuz he asked for it first pero I still got the clamp n screws for sell jus gimme $20 n I'll meet you in SA if your still interested


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Yeah, I'm still interested. Just let me know when you want to meet up.


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> gold plated parts-40 shipped


gold plated parts sold to Mystify n Classic Player



ClassicPlayer said:


> Yeah, I'm still interested. Just let me know when you want to meet up.


ok their yours PM sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

]Part out the pirate bike. FRAME IS NOT FOR SALE AND SEAT PAN IS NOT FOR SALE. 

Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u

1. Sale pending ~~> 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel 
2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship 
3.fenders gold 30 ship
4. Fender braces 35 ship
5.continetal kit 35 ship
6. Gold light 25 ship
7. Gold mirror 15 dollars ship
8. Extened crown 20 ship
9. Sproket n crank 20 ship. 
10. Twisted bike stand 30 ship


----------



## Socal#13

We still want the lacer cut parts gee


----------



## Amahury760

Lil Spanks said:


> FOR SALE.... SEAT NEEDS UPOLSTERY, DOES NOT COME WITH THE CYLINDER.....200 O.B.O/TRADE? NOT GOING TO SHIP.. LOCAL PICK UP
> View attachment 515527
> View attachment 515528
> 
> View attachment 515534
> View attachment 515535


Pm sent


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Anyone got any 26" wheels with tires?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ]Part out the pirate bike. FRAME IS NOT FOR SALE AND SEAT PAN IS NOT FOR SALE.
> 
> Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u
> 
> 1. 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel
> 2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
> 3.fenders gold 30 ship
> 4. Fender braces 35 ship
> 5.continetal kit 35 ship
> 6. Gold light 25 ship
> 7. Gold mirror 15 dollars ship
> 8. Extened crown 20 ship
> 9. Sproket n crank 20 ship.
> 10. Twisted bike stand 30 ship


Pirate sword parts sale pending sorry... For got to put that up


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Twisted trike kit top cage raw for sale hmu


----------



## Wiick3d951

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Twisted trike kit top cage raw for sale hmu


Pics?


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Wiick3d951 said:


> Pics?


Shoot me your number in a pm I'm using my phone bro


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple bars-30 shipped
> if this interest you send pm


TTT


----------



## [email protected]

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Twisted trike kit top cage raw for sale hmu


How much u looking to get and can u send some pics?


----------



## LatinsFinest714

[email protected] said:


> How much u looking to get and can u send some pics?


Pm me your # bro


----------



## Lil Spanks

Amahury760 said:


> Pm sent


Pm sent


----------



## ChemSchwinn

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pirate sword parts sale pending sorry... For got to put that up


Are you selling those pedals?


----------



## Lil Spanks

Lil Spanks said:


> FOR SALE.... SEAT NEEDS UPOLSTERY, DOES NOT COME WITH THE CYLINDER.....200 O.B.O/TRADE? NOT GOING TO SHIP.. LOCAL PICK UP
> View attachment 515527
> View attachment 515528
> 
> View attachment 515534
> View attachment 515535


150 AND COME GET IT TONITE....!!!!!


----------



## Amahury760

Lil Spanks said:


> Pm sent


I will send you pics tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Spanks

Amahury760 said:


> I will send you pics tomorrow.


cool


----------



## USMCJOEY22

Any one got an air kit for sale ??!


----------



## Lil Spanks

Lil Spanks said:


> FOR SALE.... SEAT NEEDS UPOLSTERY, DOES NOT COME WITH THE CYLINDER.....200 O.B.O/TRADE? NOT GOING TO SHIP.. LOCAL PICK UP
> View attachment 515527
> View attachment 515528
> 
> View attachment 515534
> View attachment 515535


150...DOESNT ANYBODY WANT THIS........


----------



## [email protected]

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Pm me your # bro


Pm sent


----------



## LatinsFinest714

*Twisted Trike Top Cage Raw For Sale*

I got a twisted trike top cage without chrome that im selling 
pm for prices
View attachment 517834
View attachment 517835


Need it gone today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Part out the pirate bike. FRAME IS NOT FOR SALE AND SEAT PAN IS NOT FOR SALE. 

Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u

1. Sale pending ~~> 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel 
2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
9. Sproket n crank 20 ship. 
10. Twisted bike stand 30 ship


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Part out the pirate bike. FRAME IS NOT FOR SALE AND SEAT PAN IS NOT FOR SALE.
> 
> Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u
> 
> 1. Sale pending ~~> 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel
> 2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
> 3.fenders gold 30 ship
> 4. Fender braces 35 ship
> 5.continetal kit 35 ship
> 6. Gold light 25 ship
> 7. Gold mirror 15 dollars ship
> 8. Extened crown 20 ship
> 9. Sproket n crank 20 ship.
> 10. Twisted bike stand 30 ship


Light sold


----------



## Kiloz

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Part out the pirate bike. FRAME IS NOT FOR SALE AND SEAT PAN IS NOT FOR SALE.
> 
> Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u
> 
> 1. Sale pending ~~> 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel
> 2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
> 3.fenders gold 30 ship
> 4. Fender braces 35 ship
> 5.continetal kit 35 ship
> 6. Sold -->Gold light 25 ship
> 7. Gold mirror 15 dollars ship
> 8. Extened crown 20 ship
> 9. Sproket n crank 20 ship.
> 10. Twisted bike stand 30 ship


good luck on the sale!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Kiloz said:


> good luck on the sale!


Thank


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Part out the pirate bike. FRAME IS NOT FOR SALE AND SEAT PAN IS NOT FOR SALE. 

Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u this is what I have left 

1. Sale pending ~~> 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel 
2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
9. Sproket n crank 20 ship. 
10. Twisted bike stand 30 ship


----------



## 73monte

*looking for two (2) 12" molded front OR back fenders. I need for them to be matching . uffin:*


----------



## lolobike

Looking for 26in 140-144 rims


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Part out the pirate bike. FRAME IS NOT FOR SALE AND SEAT PAN IS NOT FOR SALE. 

Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u this is what I have left 

1. Sold -> 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel 
2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
9. Sproket n crank 20 ship. 
10. Twisted bike stand 30 ship


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Part out the pirate bike. FRAME IS NOT FOR SALE AND SEAT PAN IS NOT FOR SALE.
> 
> Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u this is what I have left
> 
> 
> 2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
> 9. Sproket n crank 20 ship.
> 10. Twisted bike stand 30 ship


Parts r sold


----------



## ATX

triple bars- 30 shipped


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ATX said:


> triple bars- 30 shipped




Will These Get Me Pretty Rukas ?


----------



## 73monte

*looking for two (2) 12" molded front OR back fenders. I need for them to be matching . uffin:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

With molded sides right


73monte said:


> *looking for two (2) 12" molded front OR back fenders. I need for them to be matching . uffin:*


----------



## 73monte

mr.widow-maker said:


> With molded sides right


yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Socal#13

Got a 26" bike for sale pm me if itrested


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple bars- 30 shipped


TTT


----------



## cruisethewhip

Lets see how many ppl want to buy my lowrider trike parts. I dint want to part it out but will if needed. 847 532 1818 to reserve your part/s i can ship soon as money is sent
Double twisted kick stand -pending.
Trike kit-pending


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale ill look for some. I go to pomona n long beach swapmeet .. Unless someone makes u some? I now v00m0 from viejitos bc does that stuff


73monte said:


> yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## slimer

Lookin for this part for my sons bike
View attachment 519128


----------



## ATX

slimer said:


> Lookin for this part for my sons bike
> View attachment 519128


Oooooooooooo I got that part on my bike pero it's gold plated even the spring too I ain't gonn lie the ala crown goes hard


----------



## furby714

slimer said:


> Lookin for this part for my sons bike
> View attachment 519128


X2


----------



## ATX




----------



## mr.widow-maker

How much ?


ATX said:


>


----------



## 73monte

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



mr.widow-maker said:


> Orale ill look for some. I go to pomona n long beach swapmeet .. Unless someone makes u some? I now v00m0 from viejitos bc does that stuff


----------



## slimer

How much atx


----------



## ATX

mr.widow-maker said:


> How much ?


not for sell



slimer said:


> How much atx


keepin it


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple bars- 30 shipped


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Custom parts up for sale again 

Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u this is what I have left 

1. 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel 
2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
9. Sproket n crank 20 ship. 
11 skull gold pedals 35 ship


----------



## INKEDUP

View attachment 519404
55+SHIPPING
View attachment 519405
20+SHIPPING
View attachment 519406
CUSTOM FORKS-90+SHIPPING AND CUSTOM HANDLEBARS-80+SHIPPING
View attachment 519407
(CUSTOM PARTS ARE RAW METAL)


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 519404
> 55+SHIPPING
> View attachment 519405
> 20+SHIPPING
> View attachment 519406
> CUSTOM FORKS-90+SHIPPING AND CUSTOM HANDLEBARS-80+SHIPPING
> View attachment 519407
> (CUSTOM PARTS ARE RAW METAL)


Ddnt u wana trade m for the frame u never got bak at mi 
If u interested let mi no


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 519481
View attachment 519482
View attachment 519483
View attachment 519484
View attachment 519485



Parts For Sale Hmu


----------



## ATX

double twisted gooseneck- 25 shipped


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Custom parts up for sale again 

Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u this is what I have left 

1. 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel 
2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
9. Sproket n crank 20 ship. 
11 skull gold pedals 35 ship


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple bars- 30 shipped


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted gooseneck- 25 shipped


TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Im not usually one to complain but can we please stay on subject here? Getting tired of reading through this non sense to see what's for sale,If anything make a bike o.t topic and take it to there. Back on topic, im looking for a ordinary 20" street frame to help my 10 year old member start his first bike build, it dont have to be schwinn. thx




I got a chrome frame 40 shipped.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Custom parts up for sale again 

Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u this is what I have left 

1. 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel 
2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
9. Sproket n crank 20 ship. 
11 skull gold pedals 35 ship


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ATX said:


>



ICould Make Some Of These Pm If Intersted There Ganna Be Raw


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple bars- 30 shipped


triple bars still for sell TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted gooseneck- 25 shipped


dbl twisted gooseneck still for sell TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

\
View attachment 519404
55+SHIPPING
View attachment 519405
20+SHIPPING
View attachment 519406
CUSTOM FORKS-90+SHIPPING AND CUSTOM HANDLEBARS-80+SHIPPING
View attachment 519407
(CUSTOM PARTS ARE RAW METAL)


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

goodtimes,is the sprocket gold


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> dbl twisted gooseneck still for sell TTT


SOLD


----------



## 19stratus97

24" Schwinn. Make an offer. You can take the twisted parts off and swap the swap the seat...and you have yourself a nice beach cruiser!


----------



## 19stratus97

has decals


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Kiloz said:


> I have one


How much? Got pics?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 520270



Custom Ostrich Mirrors,Chainguard,And Light For Sale Hmu !


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Custom parts up for sale again 

Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u this is what I have left 

1. 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel 
2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
9. Sproket n crank 20 ship. 
11 skull gold pedals 35 ship


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple bars- 30 shipped


TTT


----------



## elspock84

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 520270
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Ostrich Mirrors,Chainguard,And Light For Sale Hmu !


Wow this screams PAISA like a muthafucka!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

elspock84 said:


> Wow this screams PAISA like a muthafucka!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Wiick3d951

elspock84 said:


> Wow this screams PAISA like a muthafucka!


Lmao!!!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

elspock84 said:


> Wow this screams PAISA like a muthafucka!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

12" double stacked sissy bars $70+shipping


----------



## Kiloz

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!!
__BEST UPHOLISTRY
BEST INGRAVING
BEST MURALS
BEST DISPLAY
__2 BEST OF SHOWS
__CLUB PARTICIPATION
FURTHEST DISTANCE
PEOPLES CHOICE
GUS JR CHOICE
CANT WAIT TO GIVE THESE AWARDS TO THE PEOPLE THAT PUT THERE BLOOD SWEET N TEARS INTO THERE WORK. AUG 11,2012 ITS GOING DOWN $100.00_ BUCKS N AWARD TO BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE N PEDAL CAR !!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

30+shipping 12" crown


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple bars- 30 shipped


TRIPLE BARS FINALLY SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## cruisethewhip

Lowrider bike forsale pm me


----------



## ATX

deal fell through double twisted gooseneck still for sell- 25 shipped


----------



## INKEDUP

FOR SALE
View attachment 520923
HANDLEBARS-55+SHIPPING
View attachment 520924
SISSYBARS-20+SHIPPING
View attachment 520925
CUSTOM LAZER CUT HANDLEBARS RAW80+SHIPPING
View attachment 520926
LAZER CUT FORKS(TWO PIECE)RAW 90+SHIPPING PM ME WITH OFFERS OR TRADES


----------



## Lil Spanks

INKEDUP said:


> FOR SALE
> View attachment 520923
> HANDLEBARS-55+SHIPPING
> View attachment 520924
> SISSYBARS-20+SHIPPING
> View attachment 520925
> CUSTOM LAZER CUT HANDLEBARS RAW80+SHIPPING
> View attachment 520926
> LAZER CUT FORKS(TWO PIECE)RAW 90+SHIPPING PM ME WITH OFFERS OR TRADES


Wat size?? 16? 20


----------



## INKEDUP

Lil Spanks said:


> Wat size?? 16? 20


20'' BUT THE CUSTOM HANDLEBARS ARE PERFECT FOR A 16''


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> deal fell through double twisted gooseneck still for sell- 25 shipped


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Custom parts up for sale again 

Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u this is what I have left 

1. 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel 
2. 200 ship Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 
9. Sproket n crank 20 ship. 
11 skull gold pedals 35 ship


----------



## ripsta85

3 legions front cover feature magazine for sale in good condition the lil rob one is In like new condition The other two are in fair condition with two posters possessed poster in perfect condition


----------



## INKEDUP

FOR SALE
View attachment 520923
HANDLEBARS-55+SHIPPING
View attachment 520924
SISSYBARS-20+SHIPPING
View attachment 520925
CUSTOM LAZER CUT HANDLEBARS RAW80+SHIPPING
View attachment 520926
LAZER CUT FORKS(TWO PIECE)RAW 90+SHIPPING PM ME WITH OFFERS OR TRADES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Custom parts up for sale again 

Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u this is what I have left 

1. 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel 
2. 200 ship Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 
9. Sproket n crank 20 ship. 
11 skull gold pedals 35 ship


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> deal fell through double twisted gooseneck still for sell- 25 shipped


double twisted gooseneck still for sell-25 shipped TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Saw this on PHOENIX craigslist. a clean ass bike.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/bik/3126642725.html


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Saw this on PHOENIX craigslist. a clean ass bike.
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/bik/3126642725.html


Nightmare before christmas bike... tight ass bike too bad he spent all that money gold plating china parts... and he wont part it out...


----------



## cone_weezy

275.00 shipped made by toyshop fit 20"


----------



## Clown Confusion

cone_weezy said:


> 275.00 shipped made by toyshop fit 20"


nice


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Clown Confusion said:


> nice


You should buy those mikey, you may need something like that?


----------



## CE 707

those would look nice on lil cherry for woodland


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

cone_weezy said:


> 275.00 shipped made by toyshop fit 20"


once secret parts, now you selling it, damn bro. good luck on the sale definately top notch shit right here. anyone going for top quality should jump on these. they were made right after my stem and tube.


----------



## ATX

cone_weezy said:


> 275.00 shipped made by toyshop fit 20"


GAY


----------



## furby714

ATX said:


> GAY











Hahaha


----------



## cone_weezy

ATX said:


> GAY



Man you seriously need to get a job. With your brokeass. All u do is talk shit over the computer bet u wont say nothing to me face to face you fuckin pussy. Actin like a lil bitch in san atonio few months ago beside u couldnt aford these parts anyway your mom would have to sell her car and house to get these parts even if she got a part time job suckin dick she still cant aford it .....if u got a problem with me lil miss dora explore feel free to fix it i will be at the san atonio los mag show


----------



## cone_weezy

PedaLScraperZ said:


> once secret parts, now you selling it, damn bro. good luck on the sale definately top notch shit right here. anyone going for top quality should jump on these. they were made right after my stem and tube.



Well i wont be working on my bike anytime soon ,i got parts etc just sitting here my only concern is getting my frame and fenders back from mr.3d the been avoiding my calls and texts i dont like putting people on blast but if it comes to it i will


----------



## Kiloz

cone_weezy said:


> Man you seriously need to get a job. With your brokeass. All u do is talk shit over the computer bet u wont say nothing to me face to face you fuckin pussy. Actin like a lil bitch in san atonio few months ago beside u couldnt aford these parts anyway your mom would have to sell her car and house to get these parts even if she got a part time job suckin dick she still cant aford it .....if u got a problem with me lil miss dora explore feel free to fix it i will be at the san atonio los mag show


:werd:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

cone_weezy said:


> Man you seriously need to get a job. With your brokeass. All u do is talk shit over the computer bet u wont say nothing to me face to face you fuckin pussy. Actin like a lil bitch in san atonio few months ago beside u couldnt aford these parts anyway your mom would have to sell her car and house to get these parts even if she got a part time job suckin dick she still cant aford it .....if u got a problem with me lil miss dora explore feel free to fix it i will be at the san atonio los mag show


Fool! He don't need no job! He's brown and independent! 
No job, no car, gettin cash from his mamma. 


......if that's being brown & independent, ....... Then I was brown & independent when I was 10.


----------



## EL RAIDER

cone_weezy said:


> Man you seriously need to get a job. With your brokeass. All u do is talk shit over the computer bet u wont say nothing to me face to face you fuckin pussy. Actin like a lil bitch in san atonio few months ago beside u couldnt aford these parts anyway your mom would have to sell her car and house to get these parts even if she got a part time job suckin dick she still cant aford it .....if u got a problem with me lil miss dora explore feel free to fix it i will be at the san atonio los mag show


:roflmao:I almost pee my pants


----------



## Blue94cady

Lol me to


----------



## [email protected]

That Lil ***** got issues. When it comes down to do the damn thing he runs to judges and shit. Personally, I think he has a couple of screws loose. We all seen what happened n Von Ormy at the picnic. Punk ass *****!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 523113



16" Full Custom Bike and Fender w/ 3d work on frame.... Custom painted silver with black and Kandy black Patterns.. Grey striping.. 700 obo shipped


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 523117



Sprocket only.. Lucky 7 engraved 35 shipped


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 523134


Paz Bros Twist, 16 or 20 inch handlebars Butterfly..250 shipped


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 523135


Not sure who designed it and cut it out but Paz Bros did the twist outines .. Sissybars 20 inch 175 shipped


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 523136


Paz Bros Did twists outline 20 inch forks, 175 shipped


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 523140


Paz Twist Outlined Pedals 130 shipped


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn those r bad ass parts I like those  good luck on ur sale


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 523141


Paz Twist Steering wheel ( sorry only pic I had of it, if interested can send more ) 150 shipped


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 523135
> 
> 
> Not sure who designed it and cut it out but Paz Bros did the twist outines .. Sissybars 20 inch 175 shipped





:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 523136
> 
> 
> Paz Bros Did twists outline 20 inch forks, 175 shipped



I did this whole set. who did you get them from?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn those r bad ass parts I like those  good luck on ur sale


Thanks homie, trying to cut down on some of my projects I had going for my kids, Good luck on your sale too


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I did this whole set. who did you get them from?


They fell off a truck....:squint:


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## INKEDUP

View attachment 523150
55 PLUS SHIPPING
View attachment 523151
20PLUS SHIPPING
View attachment 523152
HANDLEBARS 80 PLUS SHIPPING,2 PIECE FORKS 90 PLUS SHIPPING PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:RO~Chucky: said:


> They fell off a truck....:squint:



:scrutinize:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 523163
Paintball Gun Tippman A-5 Lots Of Upgrades Wanna Trade For lOWRIDER bIKE

View attachment 523164
12 iNCH kICKER wITH IX404 iMPLUSE Amp Trade 1 Or Both For Lowrider Bike


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 523136
> 
> 
> Paz Bros Did twists outline 20 inch forks, 175 shipped


Hmmmm those look familiar!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 523117
> 
> 
> 
> Sprocket only.. Lucky 7 engraved 35 shipped


SOLD... thx Schwin66 will mail tomorrow priority mail


----------



## juangotti

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I did this whole set. who did you get them from?


I sold those to Sal a few years back. they were lonso's before he went awol.They moved around. LOL


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Yupe I had those, wish I had cash i'd get them back


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

mr.widow-maker said:


> _LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_




Classifieds Puta !:facepalm:


----------



## dreamer1

Kiloz said:


>


How much


----------



## harborareaPhil

got a 26' Murray cruiser frame and forks if anyone interested

early 80's model...


----------



## elspock84

75 shipped 

View attachment 524298


----------



## Kiloz

dreamer1 said:


> How much


90 shipped


----------



## ATX

triple twisted sissybar- 50 shipped
double twisted gooseneck- 25 shipped


----------



## INKEDUP

View attachment 524500
55+SHIPPING
View attachment 524501
20+SHIPPING
View attachment 524502
FORKS 2 PIECE-90+SHIPPING....CUSTOM HANDLEBARS SOLD


----------



## djchilangito

hey guys i need some flat twisted handle bars cheap and some double twisted pedals let me know if you guys have thoughs parts


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

How much do you plan on spending on those handlebars and pedals


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

djchilangito said:


> hey guys i need some flat twisted handle bars cheap and some double twisted pedals let me know if you guys have thoughs parts


I got some double flat twisted pedals 20 ship


----------



## JAMES843

i need a cheep set of 20" forks and need them shpped fast


----------



## ATX

JAMES843 said:


> i need a cheep set of 20" forks and need them shpped fast


 I got some triple twisted top forkbars for 30 shipped their on my dr pepper pero I'll sell em to you I sold same bars couple weeks ago lmk


----------



## djchilangito

20 ship them out to fort wayne indiana?


----------



## elspock84

300 obo shipped.


----------



## oneofakind

FOR SALE OR TRADE DUSPLAY AND TURNTABLE..IN CALI ONLY PM OFFERS PARTS...CASH...BIKES(PIXIES)...IF INTERESTED...


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE DUSPLAY AND TURNTABLE..IN CALI ONLY PM OFFERS PARTS...CASH...BIKES(PIXIES)...IF INTERESTED...


 how much, or what are you lookin for...?  ima need a display for angel baby or tigress soon


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> how much, or what are you lookin for...?  ima need a display for angel baby or tigress soon


Custom parts for a 16' or cash offers...or complete bike...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

oneofakind said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE DUSPLAY AND TURNTABLE..IN CALI ONLY PM OFFERS PARTS...CASH...BIKES(PIXIES)...IF INTERESTED...




$200 Shipped


----------



## oneofakind

TooThrowed_214 said:


> $200 Shipped


I guess you can't read CALI Only homie..!!!


----------



## djchilangito

depends on conditions and shipping


----------



## djchilangito

depending on the conditions and the shipping


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple twisted sissybar- 50 shipped
> double twisted gooseneck- 25 shipped


parts still for sell TTT


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE DUSPLAY AND TURNTABLE..IN CALI ONLY PM OFFERS PARTS...CASH...BIKES(PIXIES)...IF INTERESTED...


TTT...


----------



## JAMES843

26" forks like new was on a bike for less then a day


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE DUSPLAY AND TURNTABLE..IN CALI ONLY PM OFFERS PARTS...CASH...BIKES(PIXIES)...IF INTERESTED...


 r u mad again? Lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE DUSPLAY AND TURNTABLE..IN CALI ONLY PM OFFERS PARTS...CASH...BIKES(PIXIES)...IF INTERESTED...


i sent u a text


----------



## djchilangito

still got the sissy bars how much would it be to ship out to fort wayne indiana


----------



## oneofakind

EL RAIDER said:


> r u mad again? Lol


Lol...I got some 16' twisted fender braces for sale to....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

180 ship  fresh gold plated rims with brand new white walls with brand new tubes...


----------



## ATX

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 180 ship  fresh gold plated rims


 DAZ A LICK! I KNO THAT SHITS GONN SELL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Brand new flat twisted pedals never been put on a bike 25 ship hmu


----------



## INKEDUP

JAMES843 said:


> 26" forks like new was on a bike for less then a day


ARE U LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES?


----------



## JAMES843

INKEDUP said:


> ARE U LOOKING FOR ANY TRADES?


maby what you got?


----------



## oneofakind

20' custom schwinn girls frame...for sale or trade...


----------



## Wiick3d951

custom full 20 in frame has primer ready for paint. $275 shipped!!! obo


----------



## 96tein

Lookin for a 16" boys frame or a 20" girls frame..... P.m. me pics an price


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE DUSPLAY AND TURNTABLE..IN CALI ONLY PM OFFERS PARTS...CASH...BIKES(PIXIES)...IF INTERESTED...


thats nice bro why you getting rid of it


----------



## INKEDUP

JAMES843 said:


> maby what you got?


PM ME WUT U LOOKING FOR


----------



## ATX

Wiick3d951 said:


> custom full 20 in frame has primer ready for paint. $300


KEEP DAT FRAME *****! IT HELPS YOU FUCK SOME SHIT UP!


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE DUSPLAY AND TURNTABLE..IN CALI ONLY PM OFFERS PARTS...CASH...BIKES(PIXIES)...IF INTERESTED...


SALE PENDING...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

96tein said:


> Lookin for a 16" boys frame or a 20" girls frame..... P.m. me pics an price


Pm sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

160ship  fresh gold plated rims with brand new white walls with brand new tubes...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Brand new flat twisted pedals never been put on a bike 2o ship hmu


----------



## charlieshowtime

what up yall im helping out a friend of mine sell this bike that he dont want nomore it is a 1964 schwiin he looking to get 400 out if it pm me if you guys are interested


View attachment 526604
View attachment 526605
View attachment 526606


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

25 ship schwinn show chrome seat post 

Good condition


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I will be in Oxnard this weekn at a car show who ever wants to see the parts


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple twisted sissybar- 50 shipped
> double twisted gooseneck- 25 shipped


double twisted gooseneck and triple twisted sissybar still for sell TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> custom full 20 in frame has primer ready for paint. $300



TTT


----------



## ATX

Wiick3d951 said:


> TTT


KEEP DA FRAME MAYNE YOU PAINT IT YA GET MORE POINTS N WIN
SHIT I PAID 3 4 MY CHAMILL WAT ARE YOU THINKIN?:dunno:


----------



## Wiick3d951

Need feria


----------



## ATX

YEAH ME TOO IMA SMOKE A BLUNT:420: GET TIRED CHECKIN ON HERE EVERYDAY FUCKS UP MY EYES PERO ITS COOL IM MAKIN IT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle




----------



## ATX

:rofl:


----------



## oneofakind

Display and turntable back up for sale in CALI only...$275 will possibly meet half way to deliver...


----------



## EL RAIDER

oneofakind said:


> Lol...I got some 16' twisted fender braces for sale to....


why u mad????????


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> Display and turntable back up for sale in CALI only...$275 will possibly meet half way to deliver...


and no bull shitters


----------



## Wiick3d951

Pm me


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Display and turntable back up for sale in CALI only...$275 will possibly meet half way to deliver...


SOLD SOLD SOLD....


----------



## charlieshowtime

charlieshowtime said:


> what up yall im helping out a friend of mine sell this bike that he dont want nomore it is a 1964 schwiin he looking to get 400 out if it pm me if you guys are interested
> 
> 
> View attachment 526604
> View attachment 526605
> View attachment 526606


ttt for my homies bike


----------



## USMCJOEY22

Any one got a trik kit for sale


----------



## Blue94cady

Clown Confusion said:


> and no bull shitters


Yep no bull shit here thanks carnal for a good deal


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> Yep no bull shit here thanks carnal for a good deal


Yup done deal on the spot..gave you the homie hook up...


----------



## Blue94cady

Yes u did my lil girl will be happy Thanks carnal


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Tiger frame and forks for sale. What you see is what you get. Shoot me an offer.


----------



## JAMES843

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Brand new flat twisted pedals never been put on a bike 2o ship hmu


you still have these?


----------



## furby714

GOT THIS SCHWINN SEAT MAKE OFFER <


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> Yup done deal on the spot..gave you the homie hook up...


You gonna do another display


----------



## oneofakind

CE 707 said:


> You gonna do another display


Nah just rug and some mirrors simple..


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple twisted sissybar- 50 shipped
> double twisted gooseneck- 25 shipped


triple twisted sissybar SOLD still got gooseneck for sell TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

Blue94cady said:


> Yes u did my lil girl will be happy Thanks carnal



:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted gooseneck- 25 shipped


 sale pending


----------



## charlieshowtime

charlieshowtime said:


> what up yall im helping out a friend of mine sell this bike that he dont want nomore it is a 1964 schwiin he looking to get 400 out if it pm me if you guys are interested
> 
> 
> View attachment 526604
> View attachment 526605
> View attachment 526606


TTT FOR MY FRIENDS BIKE


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

*anyone got a turn table for sale in LA OC area? please send me a PM thanks *


----------



## JAMES843

I have a friend that has a brand new chrome Hollow hub trike i ordered for him from fnr he wants $80 shipped for it


----------



## USMCJOEY22

U got a pik


----------



## JAMES843

i can take one


----------



## USMCJOEY22

Ok man thanx


----------



## JAMES843

USMCJOEY22 said:


> Ok man thanx


ok so my camer is not wanting to work this is what it looks like iths is a pic off google but i can my wifes phone and go get a pic of it monday but it is just like this and it is brand new


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 524500
> 55+SHIPPING
> View attachment 524501
> 20+SHIPPING
> View attachment 524502
> FORKS 2 PIECE-90+SHIPPING....CUSTOM HANDLEBARS SOLD


 do you still have these for sale?


----------



## CE 707

Any body got some clean custom 16 fender braces


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

CE 707 said:


> Any body got some clean custom 16 fender braces


Twisted.? If so I got two


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 160ship  fresh gold plated rims with brand new white walls with brand new tubes...


Still have these? I want them. Sending PM.


----------



## CE 707

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Twisted.? If so I got two


are they flat twist or rod


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

CE 707 said:


> are they flat twist or rod


flat twisted


----------



## INKEDUP

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> do you still have these for sale?


I ONLY GOT THE FORKS,TWISTED HANDLEBARS N TWISTED SISSYBARS LEFT


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

INKEDUP said:


> I ONLY GOT THE FORKS,TWISTED HANDLEBARS N TWISTED SISSYBARS LEFT


Ok, sorry. Didn't notice handle bars were sold.


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> Any body got some clean custom 16 fender braces


i got u cover bro


----------



## CE 707

Good looking out bro


----------



## Socal#13

........FOR SALE..........
EVERYTHING MUST GO 
........NO TRADES......
20" custom frame white with red flaket parens 150 o.b.o..20" trike box350 one of a kind 
With a matching seat seat spins 150 or all for 400everithing is upholtry...26" cruser fan rims upholtry seat in good condisions 250 o.b.o txt 951 2240986 or pm me for pictures..THANKS


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

JAMES843 said:


> ok so my camer is not wanting to work this is what it looks like iths is a pic off google but i can my wifes phone and go get a pic of it monday but it is just like this and it is brand new



How Much ?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Socal#13 said:


> ........FOR SALE..........
> EVERYTHING MUST GO
> ........NO TRADES......
> 20" custom frame white with red flaket parens 150 o.b.o..20" trike box one of a kind
> With a matching seat seat spins 350 everithing is upholtry...26" cruser fan rims upholtry seat in good condisions 250 o.b.o txt 951 2240986 or pm me for pictures..THANKS



pics of box


----------



## Socal#13

Txt that number...


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted gooseneck- 25 shipped


SOLD!


----------



## DRUID

I have 2 pro hopper hydraulic bike cylinders for sale. $180 FIRM pickup or pay shipping.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I need a orignal schwinn red 16inch seat.. ASAP hmu


----------



## JAMES843

TooThrowed_214 said:


> How Much ?


80 shipped


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

JAMES843 said:


> 80 shipped



Does It Have A Axel ?


----------



## ATX

4 double twisted fender braces- 50 shipped


----------



## Oso64

DRUID said:


> I have 2 pro hopper hydraulic bike cylinders for sale. $180 FIRM pickup or pay shipping.


You got pics? Pm Me!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 160ship  fresh gold plated rims with brand new white walls with brand new tubes...


Sold sold sold


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Brand new flat twisted pedals never been put on a bike 2o ship hmu


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> 4 double twisted fender braces- 50 shipped


TTT


----------



## Socal#13

Socal#13 said:


> ........FOR SALE..........
> EVERYTHING MUST GO
> ........NO TRADES......
> 20" custom frame white with red flaket parens 150 o.b.o..20" trike box350 one of a kind
> With a matching seat seat spins 150 or all for 400everithing is upholtry...26" cruser fan rims upholtry seat in good condisions 250 o.b.o txt 951 2240986 or pm me for pictures..THANKS


 T T T


----------



## JAMES843

DRUID said:


> I have 2 pro hopper hydraulic bike cylinders for sale. $180 FIRM pickup or pay shipping.


pic and price on shipping to ga 30116


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

$125 Lowrider Bike 

View attachment 529669
View attachment 529670



Frame Forsale If Price Is Right Hmu 
View attachment 529671


(Or Trade For Another Custom Frame


----------



## Lil Spanks

got this..but does not come with cylinder...100 firm
View attachment 528392


----------



## USMCJOEY22

Any one have a good trike kit pm me if u do thanx


----------



## 96tein

Looking for a set of new
white (has to be schwinn) grips for a
lil tiger/pixie convertable.. New not beat up an used.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

USMCJOEY22 said:


> Any one have a good trike kit pm me if u do thanx


Sent u a PM


----------



## Est.1979

http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-sti...aultDomain_0&hash=item2574985513#ht_500wt_949


----------



## lowrider1983

u still have ths sissy bar


----------



## lowrider1983

you still have those 4 fender braces


----------



## ATX

sissybar sold 4 fender braces yeah I still got em


----------



## Amahury760

Lil Spanks said:


> got this..but does not come with cylinder...100 firm
> View attachment 528392


Pm your number. I'm interested.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody got the crank set of bearing show chrome hmu ASAP I need it for the la super show


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Where's all the weed at. :squint:


----------



## ATX

I ain't gonn lie.... I smoked some Cali weed someone frm Cali I use to buy bike parts off of sent me some one time 

he sent it thru a pen


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

ATX said:


> I ain't gonn lie.... I smoked some Cali weed someone frm Cali I use to buy bike parts off of sent me some one time
> 
> he sent it thru a pen


:finger:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 530526
View attachment 530527
View attachment 530528
View attachment 530530
View attachment 530531
View attachment 530529



For Sale Pm If Interested


----------



## INKEDUP

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Where's all the weed at. :squint:


IN MY LUNGS HOMIE!...WHITE RUSSIAN IS FUCKING BOMB!


----------



## ATX

HASHEESH IS THROWED IT KNOCKS YOU OUT THAT'S DA BEST I EVER HAD N THAT PURPLE TOO


----------



## ATX

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger:


:rofl:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Brand new flat twisted pedals never been put on a bike 2o ship hmu


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> 4 double twisted fender braces- 50 shipped


braces still for sell TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

INKEDUP said:


> IN MY LUNGS HOMIE!...WHITE RUSSIAN IS FUCKING BOMB!


Haha. I don't smoke. :happysad:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

ATX said:


> :rofl:


:loco:


----------



## ATX

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :loco:


yo mama


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

ATX said:


> yo mama


You want to talk about mom's now? :drama:
Last time I heard, your mom was making that dick sucking money to buy you bicycle parts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

CaliLifeStyle said:


> You want to talk about mom's now? :drama:
> Last time I heard, your mom was making that dick sucking money to buy you bicycle parts.


I also heard she takes it up the ass to put that shitty food on the table.


----------



## bullet one

Anybody know where to get a pair of 16" cheng shin ww tires


----------



## Clown Confusion

bullet one said:


> Anybody know where to get a pair of 16" cheng shin ww tires


i got a member that sells parts at the san jose flea market


----------



## bullet one

Clown Confusion said:


> i got a member that sells parts at the san jose flea market


Find out n let me know


----------



## JAMES843

for a friend he is asking best offer


----------



## ATX

CaliLifeStyle said:


> You want to talk about mom's now? :drama:
> Last time I heard, your mom was making that dick sucking money to buy you bicycle parts.


 favoritism is a sin homie that's where ya fuckin up same goes for da rest pero no matter how much y'all hate on me I'll always be legit no matter wat my feedback above speaks for itself
IM IN THIS POR VIDA!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Jesus hates you.


----------



## Socal#13

Socal#13 said:


> ........FOR SALE..........
> EVERYTHING MUST GO
> ........NO TRADES......
> 20" custom frame white with red flaket parens 150 o.b.o..20" trike box350 one of a kind
> With a matching seat seat spins 150 or all for 400everithing is upholtry...26" cruser fan rims upholtry seat in good condisions 250 o.b.o txt 951 2240986 or pm me for pictures..THANKS


 anyone??


----------



## ATX

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Jesus hates you.


DEAD YOUR CAREER YOU WONT WIN! GIVE UP????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 78mc

ATX said:


> DEAD YOUR CAREER YOU WONT WIN! GIVE UP????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 Foo, Deez has worked on a lot of the top bikes out... What have you did? NOTHING.. But run your mouth. You talk a lot shit online. But when people are in front of you go from big man to lil bitch.. That's why you have my vote this for "MAS PUTO OF THE YEAR"...


----------



## ChemSchwinn

Clown Confusion said:


> i got a member that sells parts at the san jose flea market



Hey does your homie sell schwinn parts?


----------



## Clown Confusion

bullet one said:


> Find out n let me know


18 bucks are less there out of san jose


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ChemSchwinn said:


> Hey does your homie sell schwinn parts?


He might have some stuff here and there. What are you looking for?


----------



## JAMES843

i have 3 16" wheels 130+ shipping


----------



## ChemSchwinn

socios b.c. prez said:


> He might have some stuff here and there. What are you looking for?


I need a schwinn gooseneck, sprocket and crank (with the hardware) and stingray chain guard. Thanks


----------



## 85 cc

JAMES843 said:


> i have 3 16" wheels 130+ shipping


damn thats killin it 3 wheeler pixie looks sick


----------



## Est.1979

schwinn speedometer with drive and 17" cable $120o.b.o. shipped


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> Foo, Deez has worked on a lot of the top bikes out... What have you did? NOTHING.. But run your mouth. You talk a lot shit online. But when people are in front of you go from big man to lil bitch.. That's why you have my vote this for "MAS PUTO OF THE YEAR"...


:thumbsup: ANOTHER VOTE


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

INKEDUP said:


> :thumbsup: ANOTHER VOTE


X2


----------



## ATX

deal fell thru again double twisted gooseneck- 25 shipped
double twisted fender braces- 50 shipped


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> deal fell thru again double twisted gooseneck- 25 shipped
> double twisted fender braces- 50 shipped


$40 for the fender braces


----------



## JAMES843

85 cc said:


> damn thats killin it 3 wheeler pixie looks sick


thanks


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> deal fell thru again double twisted gooseneck- 25 shipped
> double twisted fender braces- 50 shipped


double twisted gooseneck SOLD! to da homie Layin_Low_'81 DONE DEAL


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Need A Hollow Hub Trike Kit Hmu


----------



## 96tein

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Need A Hollow Hub Trike Kit Hmu


Hit up james843 he is sellin one for his boi


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

96tein said:


> Hit up james843 he is sellin one for his boi[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I Want Do Bussiness With Him At All :buttkick:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Got Some "Brand New" Little Tiger Hard Rubber Tires For Sale and Some Used Cheng Shing 12 inch White Wall Tires,"NEVER RIDDEN".Will Post Pics Later.Pm Me for Price.Thanks...*SOLD...*


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Brand New all wrapped and Ready to Go. *SOLD....*
View attachment 531763
View attachment 531764
View attachment 531765


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Richiecool69elka said:


> Brand New all wrapped and Ready to Go.
> View attachment 531763
> View attachment 531764
> View attachment 531765


Pm clown confusion. He needs a set.


----------



## CE 707

thinking bout getting rid of this it maybe trade for some custom parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez

CE 707 said:


> thinking bout getting rid of this it maybe trade for some custom parts


I got some custom forks already cut out if your interested?


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> schwinn speedometer with drive and 17" cable $120o.b.o. shipped


ttt


----------



## CE 707

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got some custom forks already cut out if your interested?


Post pics


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Richiecool69elka said:


> Brand New all wrapped and Ready to Go.
> View attachment 531763
> View attachment 531764
> View attachment 531765


*SOLD*


----------



## ChemSchwinn

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/3204030483.html

Found This On Craiglist Today!!


----------



## furby714

Got this 20 inch schwinn frame 73 i believe candy oriental blue with patterns got chaingaurd for it too pm me a offer its n oc ca


----------



## oneofakind

ChemSchwinn said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/3204030483.html
> 
> Found This On Craiglist Today!!


DAMN SPAWN FOR $3500..ONLY IF I HAD THE CASH....!!


----------



## dreamer1

I have a 16' bike 300 local pick up here in O.C or L.A area...


----------



## dreamer1

dreamer1 said:


> I have a 16' bike 300 local pick up here in O.C or L.A area...


 Pm for info


----------



## Kiloz

oneofakind said:


> DAMN SPAWN FOR $3500..ONLY IF I HAD THE CASH....!!


x2


----------



## CE 707

Thats cheap


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wow:


ChemSchwinn said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/3204030483.html
> 
> Found This On Craiglist Today!!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

furby714 said:


> Got this 20 inch schwinn frame 73 i believe candy oriental blue with patterns got chaingaurd for it too pm me a offer its n oc ca


PM me the price i got cash


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody got turn table for sale


----------



## dreamer1

dreamer1 said:


> Pm for info


Sold,sold,sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted fender braces- 50 shipped


 4 double twisted braces still for sell 50 shipped TTT


----------



## Socal#13

Any one have some 144 spokes rims with no rust in good conditions


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

ChemSchwinn said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/3204030483.html
> 
> Found This On Craiglist Today!!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Anybody got turn table for sale


 need one too


----------



## JAMES843

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Anybody got turn table for sale


I HAVE SOME ELECTRIC WHEELCHAIR MOTORS YOU COULD USE TO BUILD ONE


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> schwinn speedometer with drive and 17" cable $100o.b.o. shipped


$100o.b.o.


----------



## David831

I got sum 140 fan spoke 20" wheels / tires for sale whilling to trade for 16"


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

*Parts For Sale*

Still have brand new trike fenders for $30
Red Rims are Sold 
Handlebars Sold 
Pedals Sold
Sissy Bar Sold
2 banana seats both red offer a price 
Twisted Continental Kit for $25 **NO BACK WHEEL
2 16" twisted fender braces $10 each 
Lowrider 8 tire for $10 
2 Fat Gangster White Walls for $35 comes with schwinn inner tubes
Double Twisted Gooseneck for $35 
Flat Twisted Crown for $30
Flat twisted straight fork set for $45
Twisted Seat for $40 obo
Twisted Frame for $120

No shipping need money this weekend 
Local Pick up only or we can meet half way from OC 

If you see something you like hit me up


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lookin for hallow hub trike fenders


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> 4 double twisted braces still for sell 50 shipped TTT


 sell pending


----------



## ChemSchwinn

looking for a schwinn gooseneck and chain guard!...got cash & paypal!


----------



## DjChey

Anyone in the LA area have a rideable beach cruiser for trade hit me up on the pm if u have one Gracias


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> 4 double twisted braces still for sell 50 shipped TTT


 4 DOUBLE TWISTED BRACES SOLD NO MORE SELLING PARTS!  DR PEPPER IS OFFICIALLY OFF THE STREETS FOR NOW(Ina good way) N IS GETTIN A NEW LOOK BY END OF YEAR THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:finger:


ATX said:


> 4 DOUBLE TWISTED BRACES SOLD NO MORE SELLING PARTS!  DR PEPPER IS OFFICIALLY OFF THE STREETS FOR NOW(Ina good way) N IS GETTIN A NEW LOOK BY END OF YEAR THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 533621
View attachment 533622



Hollow Hub Trike Kit $65 Obo


View attachment 533624
View attachment 533625
View attachment 533626
View attachment 533627
View attachment 533628
View attachment 533629
View attachment 533630
View attachment 533623


Lowrider Bike Parts For Sale


----------



## JAMES843

i have 1 chrome pump with 1 dump $50 shipped i will post pic soon or pm me your # i will text you a pic


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

JAMES843 said:


> i have 1 chrome pump with 1 dump $50 shipped i will post pic soon or pm me your # i will text you a pic


Send me a pic on face book.


----------



## Justin-Az

NEW Caged pedals for sale, 45 shipped


----------



## Justin-Az

NEW Twisted and Caged kickstand 30 shipped.


----------



## Justin-Az

Two New Twisted and Caged antennas 30 each or 50 for the both shipped.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

JAMES843 said:


> i have 1 chrome pump with 1 dump $50 shipped i will post pic soon or pm me your # i will text you a pic



Ill Give You $75


----------



## JAMES843

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Ill Give You $75



i think a few post back you said 

(I Want Do Bussiness With Him At All)


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

JAMES843 said:


> i think a few post back you said
> 
> (I Want Do Bussiness With Him At All)




When I Tryed Too Do Bussiness A While Back You Said That You Had Already Shipped It && Never Recieved


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Square Twisted Handlebars With Birdcage 
&& Flat Twisted Pedals For Sale


----------



## USMCJOEY22

does any one have a system for sale??


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 533981
View attachment 533982
For sale


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> schwinn speedometer with drive and 17" cable $100o.b.o. shipped


100o.b.o. shipped


----------



## Richiecool69elka

USMCJOEY22 said:


> does any one have a system for sale??


Got a Couple of 8 inch Infinitys For Sale.Brand New Never Been Used.PM Me if your Interested.
View attachment 534059
View attachment 534060
View attachment 534061
View attachment 534062


----------



## USMCJOEY22

got all this for sale let me know if u want any thing 

View attachment 534099
View attachment 534100
View attachment 534101
View attachment 534102
View attachment 534103
View attachment 534104
View attachment 534105
View attachment 534106
View attachment 534107


----------



## liljoker

how much the forks


----------



## Kiloz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWRIDER-MAGAZINE-BICYCLE-1993-WINTER-PREMIERE-ISSUE-1-W-POSTER-BIKES-MODELS-/261091291342?pt=Magazines&hash=item3cca40f0ce



issue one for sale.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Richiecool69elka said:


> Got a Couple of 8 inch Infinitys For Sale.Brand New Never Been Used.PM Me if your Interested.
> View attachment 534059
> View attachment 534060
> View attachment 534061
> View attachment 534062


$50 ? How Much You Want


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

USMCJOEY22 said:


> got all this for sale let me know if u want any thing
> 
> View attachment 534099
> View attachment 534100
> View attachment 534101
> View attachment 534102
> View attachment 534103
> View attachment 534104
> View attachment 534105
> View attachment 534106
> View attachment 534107




How Much Fenders And Seat Post


----------



## Justin-Az

Anyone got a gold caged seatpost for sale?


----------



## David831

I got 20" parts for sale or trade for 16" parts could txt me to 8312293064 not realy to much on lay it low


----------



## USMCJOEY22

hey im thinking about selling my bike frame pm me offers


----------



## Est.1979

USMCJOEY22 said:


> hey im thinking about selling my bike frame pm me offers


:thumbsup:dope frame


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> NEW Caged pedals for sale, 45 shipped


TTT


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> NEW Twisted and Caged kickstand 30 shipped.


TTT


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Two New Twisted and Caged antennas 30 each or 50 for the both shipped.


TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951

TTT:biggrin:


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> custom full 20 in frame has primer ready for paint. $300



TTT:biggrin:


----------



## DRUID

View attachment 534425

Still have these bike hydraulic cylinders and will have them at the show tomorrow. $180 FIRM. Also have a 58 Chevy RC Radio Shack Car at the show tomorrow for $100 FIRM
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-m...rare-1958-impala-rc-radio-shack-lowrider.html


----------



## oneofakind

Candy tangerine striped and gold leafed air tank...$45 shipped...freshly painted never mounted....


----------



## CE 707

Anybody got a custom sprocket


----------



## USMCJOEY22

hey selling my bike frame had an accident neded to weld a lil part back on selling it for 65 str8


----------



## 55800

ANYONE got a lil tiger crank?


----------



## ChemSchwinn

anybody got a schwinn 60's stingray "shorty" style crank?


----------



## elspock84

ChemSchwinn said:


> anybody got a schwinn 60's stingray "shorty" style crank?


Yup  got a few


----------



## ChemSchwinn

elspock84 said:


> Yup  got a few


how much shipped?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


> Candy tangerine striped and gold leafed air tank...$45 shipped...freshly painted never mounted....


Really Nice and A Good Price.Wish It Was Purple...:nicoderm:


----------



## Est.1979

USMCJOEY22 said:


> hey selling my bike frame had an accident neded to weld a lil part back on selling it for 65 str8


trade for a schwinn jr frame?


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> Anybody got a custom sprocket


Ttt


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


> Ttt


No sprocket but I got a show chromed tnt tpost if your intrested... Went one show with it an went diffrent route... Give you a sweet deal an have it shipped to your door in 12 minutes lol....


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Anybody have any gold parts for sale. Looking for twisted bent sissy bar(chrome or gold), chain steering wheel, 16in rim, kickstand, chainguard or anything really... also looking for some Deuce spinners... let me know. Thanks.


----------



## INKEDUP

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Anybody have any gold parts for sale. Looking for twisted bent sissy bar(chrome or gold), chain steering wheel, 16in rim, kickstand, chainguard or anything really... also looking for some Deuce spinners... let me know. Thanks.


i got some twisted bent sissy bars chromed


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Anybody have any gold parts for sale. Looking for twisted bent sissy bar(chrome or gold), chain steering wheel, 16in rim, kickstand, chainguard or anything really... also looking for some Deuce spinners... let me know. Thanks.



IHave Some Duece Spinners Hmu


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

INKEDUP said:


> i got some twisted bent sissy bars chromed


How much?


----------



## INKEDUP

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> How much?


22 shipped


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 535170
View attachment 535171
View attachment 535172
View attachment 535173
View attachment 535174
View attachment 535175
View attachment 535176
View attachment 535168
View attachment 535169




All For Sale


----------



## CE 707

96tein said:


> No sprocket but I got a show chromed tnt tpost if your intrested... Went one show with it an went diffrent route... Give you a sweet deal an have it shipped to your door in 12 minutes lol....


lmao sold


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

96tein said:


> No sprocket but I got a show chromed tnt tpost if your intrested... Went one show with it an went diffrent route... Give you a sweet deal an have it shipped to your door in 12 minutes lol....


How Much ?


----------



## CE 707

TooThrowed_214 said:


> How Much ?


Its already sold it should be here in about 4minutes lol


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


> Its already sold it should be here in about 4minutes lol


Well six hours an twelve minutes im still in l.a. LoL


----------



## CE 707

96tein said:


> Well six hours an twelve minutes im still in l.a. LoL


Lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Any body got some baby boy 26" all twisted handlebars for sale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:yes:


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Any body got some baby boy 26" all twisted handlebars for sale


----------



## sideway405

man i was thinking of putting together a bike i got a nice frame thin i was about to order some parts off of ebay that came to 880 dollars and i was like alright but thin i found this site and saw all the stuff people was selling on here and how cheap it was going for and im thinking ebay is to high not sure im form okc and they dont have shi8 for lowrider bikes anywhere no clubs nothing i dont even think we have any shows for bikes i know your post to build a bike for your self but if im going to spend that kinda cash i want to floss it off i know this is probably not the right place to put this lol


----------



## lowrider1983

do you still have the double twisted gooseneck for $35 if so do you take pay pal and to ship it


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

lowrider1983 said:


> do you still have the double twisted gooseneck for $35 if so do you take pay pal and to ship it


yes sir i still have it and ship it to where


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

INKEDUP said:


> i got some twisted bent sissy bars chromed


Ill take it bro... paypal?


----------



## Justin-Az

Anyone got a custom seat post? Also, Any gold or engraved parts? No China gold please.


----------



## DjChey

Aright homie my sons BDay is coming up but short on cash but have parts to trade for parts in search for straight fork, fenders, sissy bar, and small hardware all 20" hit me up if u got what I'm looking for preferred if you have everything that way I can make it as one trade lmk


----------



## ripsta85

16" white wall new never used 









White pedals new never used


----------



## 96tein

The peddles standard size or are they smaller for 12"


----------



## Clown Confusion

96tein said:


> The peddles standard size or are they smaller for 12"


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=schwinn+white+pedals&_sacat=0&_odkw=schwinn&_osacat=0


----------



## lowrider1983

pueblo colorado and how can i pay you with pay pal


----------



## JAMES843

ripsta85 said:


> 16" white wall new never used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White pedals new never used



how much for the pedals


----------



## dusty87ls

I have these few parts for sale
please call or text anytime @ 951-312-7232
for my response

LOCATED IN MORENO VALLEY, CA


----------



## dusty87ls

$50 on the schwinn 26" frame open offers on the twisted parts for a 26" as well


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pm sent


----------



## dusty87ls

All Pms replied ?


----------



## chef

i have these stuff im asking 200$ for all this
View attachment 536104
View attachment 536105




View attachment 536099
View attachment 536100


----------



## ripsta85

Pedals are standard size won't look good on a 12" I want 25 shipped and 30 shipped for the tires both are new


ripsta85 said:


> 16" white wall new never used H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White pedals new never used


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 536438



Trike Is For Sale Has New 144s Chrome
And New Caged Twisted Handlebars


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 536500
View attachment 536501
View attachment 536502
View attachment 536503
View attachment 536504
View attachment 536505
View attachment 536506





For Sale


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA

in search of hydraulics for a bike amyone know where i can get some at hit me up on Facebook http://facebook.com/aztecaswa


----------



## ripsta85

Would trade for a extended crown one that's not flat twisted 


ripsta85 said:


> 16" white wall new never used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White pedals new never used


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 536553
View attachment 536555
View attachment 536556
View attachment 536557
View attachment 536554



1.Lowrider Bike Frame For Sale
2.Baby Bee Lights
3.Twisted Mufflers
4.Twisted Kickstand
5.Fenders
6.Streight Forks
7.Streight Sissy Bar
8.3 Trike Kit Hollow Hub Camillion Wheels Looks Black But Changes Colors 


All For Sale/Trade Hmu


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 536594
View attachment 536593


1.Chrome Naked Ladys 
2.Brand New Crank


----------



## furby714

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 536594
> View attachment 536593
> 
> 
> 1.Chrome Naked Ladys
> 2.Brand New Crank


R the girl thing forks o wa


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

furby714 said:


> R the girl thing forks o wa




Probaly 12 Inch ForksMaybe They Small Had Them On My Speaker Box On Bike


----------



## furby714

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Probaly 12 Inch ForksMaybe They Small Had Them On My Speaker Box On Bike


Orale cuz am prety much lookkin for custom part for my bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Brand new flat twisted pedals never been put on a bike 2o ship hmu


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Need to sell my 16" Schwinn frame. Anyone interested?


----------



## furby714

socios b.c. prez said:


> Need to sell my 16" Schwinn frame. Anyone interested?


Price pix ??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

furby714 said:


> Price pix ??


Pm sent


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

For sale $250 shipped


----------



## elspock84

pixie wit chainguard. candy hawaian blue over silver base and silver flake. 150 shipped obo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Comes with everything in the pic except for seat clamp.


----------



## liljoker

LINCOLNSAL said:


> For sale $250 shipped


it's Ridable and. 3d


----------



## CE 707

LINCOLNSAL said:


> For sale $250 shipped


I like the 3d


----------



## ATX

double twisted seat- 60 shipped


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

liljoker said:


> it's Ridable and. 3d


I'm not sure bro, I was told yes.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CE 707 said:


> I like the 3d


I like it, just trying to cut down on my projects. Murals are whack lol


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> double twisted seat- 60 shipped


id buy it but you hate me and refuse to sell to me


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> NEW Caged pedals for sale, 45 shipped


PM OFFERS


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> NEW Twisted and Caged kickstand 30 shipped.


PM OFFERS


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Two New Twisted and Caged antennas 30 each or 50 for the both shipped.


PM OFFERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Brand new flat twisted pedals never been put on a bike 2o ship hmu


----------



## USMCJOEY22

Does any one have a custom bike frame for sale


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted seat- 60 shipped


TTT double twisted seat still for sell- 60 shipped


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

USMCJOEY22 said:


> Does any one have a custom bike frame for sale


Me, I have a schwinn frame with 3d lmk if u intrested. I posted a pic a page back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez said:


> Comes with everything in the pic except for seat clamp.


Still for sale


----------



## RUBIO1987

Need a double twisted gooseneck and do they make a double twisted crank????


----------



## ATX

wats up with everyone wanting to buy a gooseneck? da one I had for sell I had it like for a whole month nobady wanted to jump onit til last week I think Aztlan use to sell em pero der not around anymore so I'm guessing you have to get one custom made


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

RUBIO1987 said:


> Need a double twisted gooseneck and do they make a double twisted crank????


I got one 35 shipped


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

RUBIO1987 said:


> Need a double twisted gooseneck and do they make a double twisted crank????


I got one 35 shipped


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> TTT double twisted seat still for sell- 60 shipped


pending


----------



## schwinn1966

$35 shipped 
I have 2 left


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted seat- 60 shipped


 SOLD


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 537462
View attachment 537463
View attachment 537464




Steering Wheel Is Show Chrome For Sale Handlebars And Steering Wheel Hmu


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SOLD!!!



socios b.c. prez said:


> Comes with everything in the pic except for seat clamp.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Does anyone happen to have a front deuce spinner for sale? Just the front wheel...?


----------



## Est.1979

Schwinn jr frame for sale 40bucks o.b.o. Shipped bare frame


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Est.1979 said:


> Schwinn jr frame for sale 40bucks o.b.o. Shipped bare frame


PM Sent...:nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> thinking bout getting rid of this it maybe trade for some custom parts


still up for grabs for the right parts or price


----------



## JORGE

Im Building A bike for My son As of right now I only Have the Frame its now being painted so im going to need part Im really looking for nice Clean Gold Flat twisted parts for those of you that have Gold Twisted parts Text me or email me pics please 

20" Bike 

[email protected]
206-465-3948 - Jorge 

thanks


----------



## JORGE

Looking for a Clean Set of 20" Wheels GOLD


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> wats up with everyone wanting to buy a gooseneck? da one I had for sell I had it like for a whole month nobady wanted to jump onit til last week I think Aztlan use to sell em pero der not around anymore so I'm guessing you have to get one custom made


----------



## ripsta85

Posting for a friend Finishing up the body work on this soon up for sale comes with matching front fender could finish it to the choice of your color pinstripe and patterns


----------



## ATX

ripsta85 said:


> Posting for a friend Finishing up the body work on this soon up for sale comes with matching front fender could finish it to the choice of your color pinstripe and patterns


that is SICK! is it a 20inch?


----------



## ripsta85

ATX said:


> that is SICK! is it a 20inch?


Yes 20"


----------



## ATX

alredy! can't wait to see front fender looks good


----------



## CE 707

Whays the price


----------



## furby714

ripsta85 said:


> Posting for a friend Finishing up the body work on this soon up for sale comes with matching front fender could finish it to the choice of your color pinstripe and patterns


Wats guna b the price on it all done upp


----------



## ripsta85

furby714 said:


> Wats guna b the price on it all done upp


$600 with the bodywork an primer add another 600 for the paint patterns and stripes


----------



## furby714

ripsta85 said:


> $600 with the bodywork an primer add another 600 for the paint patterns and stripes


Waa das kinda pricy i get sometng like da done lokal for 400 no disin bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

ripsta85 said:


> $600 with the bodywork an primer add another 600 for the paint patterns and stripes



Not a bad price with a front fender ready to paint... ill let my homie kno about this deal to see if he wants to grab it from you


----------



## ripsta85

Thanks if I were to let it go for less it will be slave work I already charged for less than rate I get paid at work on OT time and a half when it's all said and done I only charged for a day of work when there was more time spent on this frame if i were to charge any less I'll be giving stuff away the frame got changed about 2-3 time till its final stage Sorry if ppl think it's too pricy but good work ain't cheap I'm not doing any radicals frame for $300


:RO~Chucky: said:


> Not a bad price with a front fender ready to paint... ill let my homie kno about this deal to see if he wants to grab it from you


----------



## ripsta85

650 with forks and matching front fender 












ripsta85 said:


> Posting for a friend Finishing up the body work on this soon up for sale comes with matching front fender could finish it to the choice of your color pinstripe and patterns


----------



## elspock84

furby714 said:


> Waa das kinda pricy i get sometng like da done lokal for 400 no disin bro


for 400??? shit bro that sounds like a shitty ass job. wit some wack ass paint job. not talking shit either bro but man just to think of all da work is needed to do all that. man 600 ready for paint is a real good price.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

furby714 said:


> Waa das kinda pricy i get sometng like da done lokal for 400 no disin bro


REALLY? So Post The Number for The Hook Up or PM it to Me.How Good Is He?


----------



## furby714

elspock84 said:


> for 400??? shit bro that sounds like a shitty ass job. wit some wack ass paint job. not talking shit either bro but man just to think of all da work is needed to do all that. man 600 ready for paint is a real good price.


Yea well hes pretty good but i forgot he said he had da front fender molded too my bad


----------



## MR JOKER

ANYBODY WANNA TRADE ANYTHING FOR THIS FRAME OR BUY IT MAKE OFFERS IF INTERESTED


----------



## MR JOKER

I have this frame to with original fenders that i sand blasted to paint the frame is sand blasted to


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## mr.casper

ripsta85 said:


> Would trade for a extended crown one that's not flat twisted


u still have the white walls? i have 2 extende crowns lmk


----------



## undercover231322

ripsta85 said:


> Posting for a friend Finishing up the body work on this soon up for sale comes with matching front fender could finish it to the choice of your color pinstripe and patterns


Great price brother, it takes time to build these the right way. No Fiberglas here


----------



## INKEDUP

View attachment 538471
FOR SALE 16'' SEMI...WILL CUSTOM PAINT IT ANY COLOR DESIRED....200+SHIPPING


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 538471
> FOR SALE 16'' SEMI...WILL CUSTOM PAINT IT ANY COLOR DESIRED....200+SHIPPING


hey fleet are you going to rezmade how much would you sell it for if i pick it up or meet you there


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> custom full 20 in frame has primer ready for paint. $300



250 picked up or give me a zip to check shipping hmu


----------



## ATX

lookin for 2 chrome single twisted light brakits anyone got em pm me wit price


----------



## inked1987

Wiick3d951 said:


> 250 picked up or give me a zip to check shipping hmu


Shipped to 78834


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 539075
View attachment 539076
View attachment 539077



For Sale !


----------



## ATX

also lookin for some lowrider grips too


----------



## INKEDUP

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> hey fleet are you going to rezmade how much would you sell it for if i pick it up or meet you there


PM SENT


----------



## Justin-Az

I have two sets of pedals for 45 shipped. The first set is a new caged set and the second set is a used twisted set. Anyway first 45 dollars gets both sets shipped, you can look at my posts for pictures of the pedals. I have paypal.


----------



## JAMES843

$55 shipped or trade


----------



## RUBIO1987

View attachment 539814
View attachment 539815
Got these 20in gold plated fan wheels an 3 twisted braces an 3 custom braces 20 in all of them shoot me offers thanks!!!!


----------



## Wiick3d951

inked1987 said:


> Shipped to 78834


35 shipping


----------



## ATX

12inch Dora bike- 400 pick up or 450 shipped


----------



## CE 707

ATX said:


> 12inch Dora bike- 400 pick up or 450 shipped


How much for that pump


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ATX said:


> 12inch Dora bike- 400 pick up or 450 shipped


How much to bury it in the ground with you in the hole?


----------



## ATX

socios b.c. prez said:


> How much to bury it in the ground with you in the hole?


 I didn't die homie IM FOREVERand I don't kno you so you must be talkin to the wrong person


----------



## ATX

CE 707 said:


> How much for that pump


50


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ATX said:


> 12inch Dora bike- 400 pick up or 450 shipped


If u ever part it out let me know about that pump


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ATX said:


> I didn't die homie IM FOREVERand I don't kno you so you must be talkin to the wrong person


Your a piece of shit and it's only a matter of time before you get flushed.


----------



## CE 707

ATX said:


> 50


Text me pics bro u still got my number ill go send you the money right now


----------



## BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB

Who has a air kit for a bike


----------



## 96tein

BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB said:


> Who has a air kit for a bike


Hit up 
Oneofakind


----------



## oneofakind

Complete air kit...$200 shipped..


----------



## Wiick3d951

Trade for the frame I have....?


----------



## ATX

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> If u ever part it out let me know about that pump


50 shipped for pump


----------



## oneofakind

Wiick3d951 said:


> Trade for the frame I have....?


Nah sorry bro no trades...


----------



## ATX

did I mention the pump is gold plated - on top the backhandle and the nozzle as well 50 shipped


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

oneofakind said:


> Complete air kit...$200 shipped..



Dam $200 



Cylinder $35
Air Tank $25
Hose $10 
Switch $15 
Lil Fittings Maybe $50


----------



## JAMES843

1/10 scale rc drift/on road car ls the car is electric all wheel drive comes ready to run with batteryCharger and controller car is almost new taking offers on trade for bikes or bike parts this is not a junk walmart/radio shak rc car true hobby grade rc (fast)


----------



## oneofakind

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Dam $200
> 
> 
> 
> Cylinder $35
> Air Tank $25
> Hose $10
> Switch $15
> Lil Fittings Maybe $50


if you can't afford it don't look....and its obvious you don't have one cuzz your prices are way off and your missing some parts....


----------



## ATX

oneofakind said:


> if you can't afford it don't look....and its obvious you don't have one cuzz your prices are way off and your missing some parts....


X52 on that


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> if you can't afford it don't look....and its obvious you don't have one cuzz your prices are way off and your missing some parts....


wow 200 lol not bad


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

oneofakind said:


> if you can't afford it don't look....and its obvious you don't have one cuzz your prices are way off and your missing some parts....[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Lol Its Internet I Dont Look It Pops Up If You Caint Handle Feed Back Dont Post :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

COMPLETE AIR KITS READY TO BE INSTALLED..$200 SHIPPED..


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> 12inch Dora bike- 400 pick up or 450 shipped


keepin it


----------



## Est.1979

oneofakind said:


> COMPLETE AIR KITS READY TO BE INSTALLED..$200 SHIPPED..


how much 4 that tortilla towel?


----------



## dreamer1

i was thinking the same thing.....


----------



## CE 707

ATX said:


> keepin it


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> COMPLETE AIR KITS READY TO BE INSTALLED..$200 SHIPPED..


TTT...


----------



## Est.1979

looking for a chrome seat pan or blue banana seat


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for training wheels


----------



## 96tein

O.g. Schwinn or does it matter...?


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> custom full 20 in frame has primer ready for paint. $300



275 shipped 250 picked up!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 540449



Super cool cholo lo lo frame.... 500.00 Lowballers Welcome to make offer


----------



## Justin-Az

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 540449
> 
> 
> 
> Super cool cholo lo lo frame.... 500.00 Lowballers Welcome to make offer


Badass frame Chucky, would you take a box of captain crunch for it?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Justin-Az said:


> Badass frame Chucky, would you take a box of captain crunch for it?


will trade for your chromed pedal car.....


----------



## Justin-Az

:RO~Chucky: said:


> will trade for your chromed pedal car.....


You dont want my chromed pedal car, hit up casper as he can make you one just like it for 300 bucks.


----------



## Clown Confusion

96tein said:


> O.g. Schwinn or does it matter...?


dont matter has to fit a 12'' tiger


----------



## ATX

Clown Confusion said:


> dont matter has to fit a 12'' tiger


 I don't ever wanna meet you in tx or Cali I'm notta **** like you n ya club HAHA


----------



## 96tein

/\/\ what the fuck... Where that come from lmfao good luck bud


----------



## cone_weezy

ATX said:


> I don't ever wanna meet you in tx or Cali I'm notta **** like you n ya club HAHA


Wtf, what does your negative input has too do with Him,man u either bipolar or just fuck up in the head u need some help


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ATX said:


> I don't ever wanna meet you in tx or Cali I'm notta **** like you n ya club HAHA


you admitted in another thread that you had a chick, but you were thinking about us. that is basically the definition of ****.


----------



## ATX

cone_weezy said:


> Wtf, what does your negative input has too do with Him,man u either bipolar or just fuck up in the head u need some help


It was nice splitting game to you for a turntable


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 540804



for sale


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I bet you guys anything that atx sits in his room watching tv and out of no where screams POTATO or some crazy shit. He has fallen off his Lowrider bike on his head way too many times.


----------



## Clown Confusion

ATX said:


> I don't ever wanna meet you in tx or Cali I'm notta **** like you n ya club HAHA


:roflmao:


----------



## 96tein

socios b.c. prez said:


> I bet you guys anything that atx sits in his room watching tv and out of no where screams POTATO or some crazy shit. He has fallen off his Lowrider bike on his head way too many times.


Thats only when he is fuckin his mom/sister/aunty/grandma (same person) an his daddy is pummpin him out all while thinkin of us haters who actually nly talk shi2 on him when his terrets kicks into play.... 
Go jerk off your dog you **** fuck.


----------



## CE 707

Someones having a bad day


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


> Someones having a bad day


Yeah he keeps runnin his mouth like he is his bad day is gonna be a horrible day.... Justdeez should of just slapt the shit out of him...


----------



## Clown Confusion

96tein said:


> Yeah he keeps runnin his mouth like he is his bad day is gonna be a horrible day.... Justdeez should of just slapt the shit out of him...


its that time he is in heat lol


----------



## CE 707

Lmao


----------



## Est.1979

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 540804
> 
> 
> 
> for sale


How much 4 the frame?


----------



## Kiloz

96tein said:


> Thats only when he is fuckin his mom/sister/aunty/grandma (same person) an his daddy is pummpin him out all while thinkin of us haters who actually nly talk shi2 on him when his terrets kicks into play....
> Go jerk off your dog you **** fuck.


:roflmao:


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Complete air kit...$200 shipped..


3 KITS SOLD...1 GOING TO MICHIGAN 1 GOING TO NEW YORK ABD I GOING TO FLORIDA...PM ME IF INTERESTED...!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


> 3 KITS SOLD...1 GOING TO MICHIGAN 1 GOING TO NEW YORK ABD I GOING TO FLORIDA...PM ME IF INTERESTED...!!


Cool.:thumbsup:...Be getting one from you soon.Gonna Start On a bike for My Grandson.Would You Happen to Have a 16 inch Stingray Frame?:nicoderm:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 536500
> View attachment 536501
> View attachment 536502
> View attachment 536503
> View attachment 536504
> View attachment 536505
> View attachment 536506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Sale


How Much


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 541425
View attachment 541426
View attachment 541427
View attachment 541428



For Sale If Intersted Pm


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 541425
> View attachment 541426
> View attachment 541427
> View attachment 541428
> 
> 
> 
> For Sale If Intersted Pm


so i take it the trike is sold since you didn't answer.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 540449
> 
> 
> 
> Super cool cholo lo lo frame.... 500.00 Lowballers Welcome to make offer


Does it come with a bag of weed? :squint:


----------



## JAMES843

i have some 
Tire Duro 20" white wall tires $33 shiped
20" Flared Adjustable Fender Set Chrome $34 shipped 
hollow huh trike 60 shipped
all new


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Parts For Sale


1.Flat Twisted Pedals
2.3 Frames
3.Twisted Mufflers
4.3 Fenders
5.Hollow Hub Trike Kit Wheels(3)
6.2 Sets Of Forks
7.Twisted Kickstand
8.Baby Bee Lights 
9.Pieces Of Twist And Birdcage 




If Intersted Hmu


----------



## elspock84

pixie wit chainguard. candy hawaian blue over silver base and silver flake. 150 shipped obo.


----------



## JAMES843

elspock84 said:


> pixie wit chainguard. candy hawaian blue over silver base and silver flake. 150 shipped obo.


man that is nice wish i had the $ right now


----------



## NellyNell

I bought all the parts put it together then took it to a show and when i got back it all came apart and into storage so all Parts Are BRAND NEW! Best Offers Welcome! PM ME

































*(PM ME!!)

20" 144 spoke Hollow-Hub Wheel**s** =** $130+Ship**

20" 144 spoke Front Wheel*= $30+Ship
*
Tires*= $10 Each New!

*Convertion Kit/Trike Kit (Hollow Hub)=* $135 +ship

*Cage Twisted Pedal=* $35+ship

*Custom Cut Flames Sprocket (Bare Metal) Not Plated=* $25+ship (SOLD)

*20" All Twisted Fork (No Spring)= *$50+ship

*Chrome Twisted Grips=* $25+ship

*Gold Twisted Crank=* $20+ship

*Gold Cage Twisted Handle Bar=* $65+ship

*Beach Cruiser Seat(Diamond Vello)=* $30+ship

*Mongoose Frame=* $400 (SOLD)

*Rear Fenders* (SOLD)


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Does it come with a bag of weed? :squint:


The frame is made out of weed....:420:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:roflmao:


96tein said:


> Thats only when he is fuckin his mom/sister/aunty/grandma (same person) an his daddy is pummpin him out all while thinkin of us haters who actually nly talk shi2 on him when his terrets kicks into play....
> Go jerk off your dog you **** fuck.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Custom sissy bar for sale like new only used at four shows $175 + shipping P.M. me if interested.


----------



## DjChey

View attachment 542211
Anyone have some OG 26" set of rims for trade also looking for OG Schwinn seat clamp crank, sprocket, pedals, back rack, fenders and all schwinn hardware for my beach cruiser got some parts for trade lmk


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> The frame is made out of weed....:420:


Send the frame . . . express mail. :squint:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

DjChey said:


> View attachment 542211
> Anyone have some OG 26" set of rims for trade also looking for OG Schwinn seat clamp crank, sprocket, pedals, back rack, fenders and all schwinn hardware for my beach cruiser got some parts for trade lmk


I got a crank plus hardware, sprocket, seat post clamp, seat post and gooseneck. Let me know what you got for trade.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 542557



$550 Obo Hmu If Intersted !


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Kiloz said:


> id buy it but you hate me and refuse to sell to me


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## JAMES843

looking for a cheep 26" girls frame just need the frame maybe a chain gaurd i have stuff to trade or paypal ready


----------



## Kiloz

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 542557
> 
> 
> 
> $550 Obo Hmu If Intersted !



sell all your other projects and keep this


----------



## Kiloz

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


I was serious, he told me I'm not down so he won't sell me shit.


----------



## RO84CAPRICE

FOR SALE CUSTOM SEAT 100 OR BEST OFF HIT ME UP MADE BY HENRYS CUSTOMS



View attachment 542615


View attachment 542616


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> thinking bout getting rid of this it maybe trade for some custom parts


Shoot me some offers need to get rid of it


----------



## liljoker

DSC07934


----------



## liljoker

I cant upload the pic i have i bike girls frame for sale pm for pics


----------



## liljoker

View attachment 542708


----------



## liljoker

View attachment 542712


----------



## liljoker

View attachment 542713


----------



## liljoker

View attachment 542714


----------



## liljoker

for sale 1,000 o.b.0


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> thinking bout getting rid of this it maybe trade for some custom parts


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

<br>


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Complete air kit...$200 shipped..


TTT....


----------



## el peyotero

original Schwinn Lil Tiger wheel and solid tires. Make me an offer








[/IMG]


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

*Custom sissy bar for sale like new only used at four shows $175 + shipping P.M. me if interested*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Looking for a complete Schwinn town and country trike. Let me know and we can do cash or trade. Any condition. Thanks


----------



## oneofakind

20' girls schwinn frame custom needs new paint..$75 shipped


----------



## harborareaPhil

schwinn grips... 

for sale


----------



## David831

I nees a 16" seat n seat pan


----------



## CE 707

i think clown might have one hit him up


----------



## Est.1979

oneofakind said:


> 20' girls frame custom need new paint..$75 shipped


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO84CAPRICE

View attachment 543337
View attachment 543338


STILL GOT IT HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS


----------



## RUBIO1987

RUBIO1987 said:


> View attachment 539814
> View attachment 539815
> Got these 20in gold plated fan wheels an 3 twisted braces an 3 custom braces 20 in all of them shoot me offers thanks!!!!


Still available!!!


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


>


Still up for grabs


----------



## HTX713

How much for the custom braces


----------



## RUBIO1987

HTX713 said:


> How much for the custom braces


Shoot me an offer


----------



## liljoker

for sale part it out p.m your ofert rims trim, rims, schwinn custom girls frame , flat twisted pedals , handl bar, triple twisted fork ,doble sisi bar mirrors sold) seat sold)
View attachment 543456
View attachment 543457
View attachment 543458
View attachment 543459
View attachment 543460
ttt


----------



## Pure Lowridin

CE 707 said:


> Still up for grabs


Nice :thumbsup: throwed frame


----------



## Kiloz

liljoker said:


> for sale part it out p.m your ofert rims trim, rims, schwinn custom girls frame , flat twisted pedals , handl bar, triple twisted fork ,doble sisi bar mirrors sold) seat sold)
> View attachment 543456
> View attachment 543457
> View attachment 543458
> View attachment 543459
> View attachment 543460



pricing?


----------



## liljoker

Kiloz said:


> pricing?


p.m ofert


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

In search for a 20" schwinn banana seat, did a deal for one a few month's back but never got the seat, and still cant get in to contact with the dealer. wont put no one on blast or shit just need a seat for vegas, i dont care the condition as im going to reupholser it . lmk


----------



## oneofakind

PASSIONATE63 said:


> In search for a 20" schwinn banana seat, did a deal for one a few month's back but never got the seat, and still cant get in to contact with the dealer. wont put no one on blast or shit just need a seat for vegas, i dont care the condition as im going to reupholser it . lmk


I GOT ONE MATT JUST PAY FOR SHIPPING AND YOU CAN HAVE IT ..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

oneofakind said:


> I GOT ONE MATT JUST PAY FOR SHIPPING AND YOU CAN HAVE IT ..


 Let me know shipping and ill have it out to you first of the month, or if your going to vegas we can meet day before show and complete transanction there. i upholstered a cover for it so i dont need to worry how it look's.


----------



## oneofakind

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Let me know shipping and ill have it out to you first of the month, or if your going to vegas we can meet day before show and complete transanction there. i upholstered a cover for it so i dont need to worry how it look's.


IT'S UP TO YOU I SHIPPED ONE TO TONY O A WHILE BACK FOR $12 IR I CAN TAKE TO VEGAS YOUR CALL


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

oneofakind said:


> IT'S UP TO YOU I SHIPPED ONE TO TONY O A WHILE BACK FOR $12 IR I CAN TAKE TO VEGAS YOUR CALL


 what day you going to be at the center setting up?


----------



## oneofakind

PASSIONATE63 said:


> what day you going to be at the center setting up?


Saturday


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 20' girls schwinn frame custom needs new paint..$75 shipped


SOLD SOLD SOLD...!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

oneofakind said:


> Saturday


 ill drop by sat and try to catch you, other wise just leave the seat were my bike will be set up at and ill get it sunday


----------



## JAMES843

3 52 Spoke straight laced wheels  with tires and tubs rims are like new 150 shipped they are off and ready to ship


----------



## Wiick3d951

Got A Bunch of Brand New Parts Up For Sale. PM Me For Prices


Golden Spring









Fenders w/ regular fender braces for 20 inch and 26 inch









20 inch twisted and regular sissy bars









Bird Caged Steering wheel and twisted mufflers









Twisted Light Bracket









Twisted Gooseneck Bird Cage Seat Post and Regular Seat Post 









Twisted Nuts 









Chrome Tank 









Crown


----------



## Wiick3d951

LED Lights and Kick Stand









Twisted Pedals/ Bird Cage Pedals/ Bird Cage light Bracket/ Twisted Knock off









Bird Caged and Twisted mirrors also got regular mirrors









Double Twisted Fender Braces and Regular Fender Braces 









Twisted Crown and Triple Twisted Crown and Bird Caged Pedals









Double Twisted Pedals Twisted Seat Post and Twisted Antenna


----------



## 96tein

How much you askin on the tank bud...?


----------



## Wiick3d951

96tein said:


> How much you askin on the tank bud...?


Pm sent


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Complete air kit...$200 shipped..


TTT...


----------



## dreamer1

Hey wicked how much for anttenas n knock also stering wheel n caged mirrors...pm me bro


----------



## Justin-Az

dreamer1 said:


> Hey wicked how much for anttenas n knock off...pm me bro


I got 2 twisted and caged antennas for sale if you want them, Ill hook you up at 45 shipped for the pair.


----------



## Wiick3d951

dreamer1 said:


> Hey wicked how much for anttenas n knock also stering wheel n caged mirrors...pm me bro


pm sent


----------



## WICKED74

U got any custom forks kall me 5302043043


----------



## aztecsoulz

I have some stuff for sale, pm me for the price or your offer,

Seat pan , custom seat and sissy bar are for 12" bikes









Schwinn frame 16"








Custom fork 16 "
















Let me know if you want more pictures


----------



## ATX

aztecsoulz said:


> I have some stuff for sale, pm me for the price or your offer,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want more pictures


how much for purple seat pan?


----------



## WICKED74

*Custom forks*

How much for custom forks kall me 5302043043


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA

looking for juice for a bike if you have any info where to buy a kit at please PM me on Facebook at @ http://facebook.com/aztecaswa thank you


----------



## 78mc

ATX said:


> how much for purple seat pan?


You like my son's old seat pan hater.. It's blue. Not purple..


----------



## dreamer1




----------



## ATX




----------



## Clown Confusion

WICKED74 said:


> U got any custom forks kall me 5302043043


pm me price on sissy bars and seat


----------



## JAMES843

I got some new handlebars 12 inch white wall tires 16 inch white wall tires 20 inch white wall tires and a few set of 20 inch fenders all new


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking for 4 scooter wheels/ 12" Front Wheels need to all look the same


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> Got A Bunch of Brand New Parts Up For Sale. PM Me For Prices
> 
> 
> Golden Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenders w/ regular fender braces for 20 inch and 26 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch twisted and regular sissy bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird Caged Steering wheel and twisted mufflers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Light Bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Gooseneck Bird Cage Seat Post and Regular Seat Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome Tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown



TTT


----------



## WICKED74

How much for custom forks kall me 5302043043


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> LED Lights and Kick Stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Pedals/ Bird Cage Pedals/ Bird Cage light Bracket/ Twisted Knock off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird Caged and Twisted mirrors also got regular mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Twisted Fender Braces and Regular Fender Braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Crown and Triple Twisted Crown and Bird Caged Pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Twisted Pedals Twisted Seat Post and Twisted Antenna



TTT


----------



## aztecsoulz

I have this schwinn 20" frame for sale , send me a pm for price or offer


----------



## USMCJOEY22

i got some parts for sale pm if ur interested in anything 
View attachment 544623

View attachment 544624

View attachment 544626

View attachment 544627

View attachment 544628

View attachment 544629

View attachment 544630


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

USMCJOEY22 said:


> i got some parts for sale pm if ur interested in anything
> View attachment 544623
> 
> View attachment 544624
> 
> View attachment 544626
> 
> View attachment 544627
> 
> View attachment 544628
> 
> View attachment 544629
> 
> View attachment 544630


Is that dummy light gold or chrome? Pm price on stem and light.


----------



## ATX

2 single twisted fender braces, 1 single twisted light brakit, 2 single twisted mirrors, n a visor- 40 shipped


----------



## [email protected]

Need 26 inch Bike parts twistedneed rims chrome fenders mirrors sringer forks and handle bars all chrome pm me with what you have


----------



## [email protected]

Wiick3d951 said:


> TTT


 how much for caged pedals triple twisted crown and twisted antenna shipped to VA


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Looking for a Schwinn town and country. Pm me with any info. Thanks.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Trike ? 26 front wheel n 24 back?


socios b.c. prez said:


> Looking for a Schwinn town and country. Pm me with any info. Thanks.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey edgar i want the tanks. Pm me


Wiick3d951 said:


> TTT


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

need custom handlebars,and sissy bar asap


----------



## socios b.c. prez

mr.widow-maker said:


> Trike ? 26 front wheel n 24 back?


Simon. It don't matter if its 26" or 24". You got one bro?


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Complete air kit...$200 shipped..


TTT...


----------



## ATX

TTT single twisted light brakit, visor, 2 single twisted fender braces and mirrors still for sell-40 shipped


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Still looking for a sissy bar with the shocks. Dented, rusted is ok.


----------



## DjChey

*schwinn for sale and parts*

selling some parts for the homie clean speedo $150 shipped complete scrambler fresh powder coated $400 shipped complete got frames all 16" midgets parts complete bikes and some 24" fork OG got 2 $140 shipped each one lmk on the PM


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

TooThrowed_214 said:


> need *custom* handlebars,and* sissy bar* asap


I got a set bro lmk if interested


----------



## ATX

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> I got a set bro lmk if interested


that look likes sometin Dee Jay frm GI JOES would sport if you collected all da figures back in da gap you'll kno hoo I'm talkin about


----------



## INKEDUP

View attachment 545615

STILL UP FOR SALE...16'' CHINA WILL HAVE NEW PAINT(YOU CHOOSE THE CANDY COLOR FLAKED OUT WITH PATTERNS).....200+SHIPPING


----------



## Lil_Rob00

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 545615
> 
> STILL UP FOR SALE...16'' CHINA WILL HAVE NEW PAINT(YOU CHOOSE THE CANDY COLOR FLAKED OUT WITH PATTERNS).....200+SHIPPING


How much shipped as is to 83704


----------



## lesstime

Lil_Rob00 said:


> How much shipped as is to 83704


Rob if inked is going to vegas super show i can pick up and bring back for you


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 545988
View attachment 545989
View attachment 545993
View attachment 545990
View attachment 545991
View attachment 545992







Lowrider Trike Speaker Box Will Fit Any Trike Im Asking $120 For Box,And Seat .
Hollow Hub Trike Kit With All 3 144 Spoke Wheels $250 (Wheels Are Brand New)


If Intersted Pm


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 545995
View attachment 545996
View attachment 545997
View attachment 545998



Square Twisted Caged HandleBars,Twisted Nut Cover,Show Chrome Steering Wheel $125


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 546000


$235


----------



## [email protected]

Wiick3d951 said:


> TTT


Bird caged pedals and tripple twisted down crown shipped to 77979 tx? txt me at 3613690884


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> selling some parts for the homie clean speedo $150 shipped complete scrambler fresh powder coated $400 shipped complete got frames all 16" midgets parts complete bikes and some 24" fork OG got 2 $140 shipped each one lmk on the PM


Morning BUMP TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951

[email protected] said:


> Bird caged pedals and tripple twisted down crown shipped to 77979 tx? txt me at 3613690884


Number was invalid


----------



## INKEDUP

Lil_Rob00 said:


> How much shipped as is to 83704


WUT LESSTIME SAID...IF UR REALLY INTERESTED ON IT PM ME SO WE CAN DO BUSINNES N PAINT IT ASAP


----------



## INKEDUP

Lil_Rob00 said:


> How much shipped as is to 83704


130 SHIPPED AS IT IS


----------



## DavidVFCC

looking for a chrome twisted seat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATX

BUMPSKI


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> Morning BUMP TTT


Speedo SOOOOLLLLDDD


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez

DjChey said:


> selling some parts for the homie clean speedo $150 shipped complete scrambler fresh powder coated $400 shipped complete got frames all 16" midgets parts complete bikes and some 24" fork OG got 2 $140 shipped each one lmk on the PM


How much you asking for a midget chain guard?


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> TTT single twisted light brakit, visor, 2 single twisted fender braces and mirrors still for sell-40 shipped


TTT


----------



## the bone collector

*16 inch *144s fan warren wongs $280 shipped 
View attachment 546992


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> Got A Bunch of Brand New Parts Up For Sale. PM Me For Prices
> 
> 
> Golden Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenders w/ regular fender braces for 20 inch and 26 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch twisted and regular sissy bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird Caged Steering wheel and twisted mufflers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Light Bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Gooseneck Bird Cage Seat Post and Regular Seat Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome Tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown



TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> LED Lights and Kick Stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Pedals/ Bird Cage Pedals/ Bird Cage light Bracket/ Twisted Knock off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird Caged and Twisted mirrors also got regular mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Twisted Fender Braces and Regular Fender Braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Crown and Triple Twisted Crown and Bird Caged Pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Twisted Pedals Twisted Seat Post and Twisted Antenna



TTT


----------



## dreamer1

I need a seat pan crome...if u have 1 already pinstriped ok...local pick up in orange county or L.A


----------



## elspock84

SOME ONE SHOOT ME A PRICE THIS BISH IS TAKING UP TOO MUCH SPACE


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Wiick3d951 said:


> TTT


pm sent


----------



## Wiick3d951

Pure Lowridin said:


> pm sent


Didn't receive


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 547596
View attachment 547597
View attachment 547598
View attachment 547599
View attachment 547600
View attachment 547595



Trike Kit $235 Shipped
Seat,Box $125 Shipped
Handlebars,Steering Wheel $125 Shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsoulz

Custom seat and seat pan are sold


aztecsoulz said:


> I have some stuff for sale, pm me for the price or your offer,
> 
> Seat pan , custom seat and sissy bar are for 12" bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn frame 16"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom fork 16 "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want more pictures


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> TTT single twisted light brakit, visor, 2 single twisted fender braces and mirrors still for sell-40 shipped


SOLD


----------



## ATX

Wiick3d951 said:


> TTT


PM SENT


----------



## I_H8_ATX

:thumbsup:


----------



## idillon

666:fool2:


----------



## ATX

idillon said:


> 666:fool2:


X52


----------



## DVS

elspock84 said:


> SOME ONE SHOOT ME A PRICE THIS BISH IS TAKING UP TOO MUCH SPACE


Wife might not like that I buy another frame but how much and do you have the kick stand?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wiick3d951 said:


> TTT


Eyy bro pm me on price for twisted light braket


----------



## ATX

need 2 single twisted light brakits n 1 single twisted fender brace anybody got em hit me up


----------



## liljoker

i need a ajustable down crown


----------



## ATX

liljoker said:


> i need a ajustable down crown


MUNOZ CUSTOMS gots em he stays in SD idk da number pero i kno he be sellin em he gots a whole bunch of em i think dey go for 75+ ship look him up on fb i kno he gots a page on der or google it


----------



## JAMES843

ATX said:


> MUNOZ CUSTOMS gots em he stays in SD idk da number pero i kno he be sellin em he gots a whole bunch of em i think dey go for 75+ ship look him up on fb i kno he gots a page on der or google it



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0499534.-2207520000.1349077373&type=1&theater


----------



## ATX

JAMES843 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0499534.-2207520000.1349077373&type=1&theater


Already!


----------



## liljoker

thanks


----------



## elspock84

SOME ONE SHOOT ME A PRICE THIS BISH IS TAKING UP TOO MUCH SPACE


----------



## Blue94cady

80


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Justin-Az

Anybody have one of these 2 light adaptor bars for sale?


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up justin...i want the antennas.....pm me


----------



## Justin-Az

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up justin...i want the antennas.....pm me


pm sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Looking. For a hydro set up for a 20inch bike. How much I would like to pick it up at Vegas supershow if possible.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 549047
View attachment 549048
Custom Frame And Fenders(There Getting Painted Now Black WIth Flakes)
View attachment 549046
Custom Forks 
View attachment 549049
View attachment 549054
Square Twisted Handlebars,Steering Wheel,NuT cOVER
View attachment 549055
3 Hollow Hub Trike Kit Rims 
View attachment 549050
View attachment 549051
View attachment 549052
Hollow Hub Trike Kit With Wheels 
View attachment 549053
Custom Lowrider Frame 





hit Me Up With A Pm If Intersted ! :thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 549064
$180
View attachment 549065
$100


----------



## ATX

twisted seat post clamp-10 shipped gold plated knockoff- 20 shipped triple twisted handlebars w grips-50 shipped


----------



## Amahury760

mr.widow-maker said:


> Looking. For a hydro set up for a 20inch bike. How much I would like to pick i
> I have a hydro pump, located in northern San Diego. Hit me up


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> *Custom sissy bar for sale like new only used at four shows $175 + shipping P.M. me if interested*


TTT


----------



## ATX

old school lowrider headbadge- 20 shipped


----------



## ATX

steering wheel cover- 15 shipped


----------



## David831

Looking for a 16" seat pan


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I WOULD LIKE TO GET THE COMPLETE SET UP. OR AIR WOULD DO ASWELL


Amahury760 said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking. For a hydro set up for a 20inch bike. How much I would like to pick i
> I have a hydro pump, located in northern San Diego. Hit me up
Click to expand...


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> old school lowrider headbadge- 20 shipped





ATX said:


> steering wheel cover- 15 shipped


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> twisted seat post clamp-10 shipped gold plated knockoff- 20 shipped triple twisted handlebars w grips-50 shipped


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

LOOKING FOR AN OLD SCHOOL SCHWINN SQUARE HEADLIGHT ANYONE GOT ONE...


----------



## Est.1979

oneofakind said:


> LOOKING FOR AN OLD SCHOOL SCHWINN SQUARE HEADLIGHT ANYONE GOT ONE...


:wave:i got 1


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for a air kit but not one for 200........lol


----------



## JAMES843

i have 1 set of 20" w/w tires and a set of 12" w/w tires and a set of3 16" w/w tires
and a set of Pedals 1/2" White/Chrome and a gold sprocket for a schwinn lil tiger/pixie
and a 2 sets of 20" Fender all new but the  sprocketsprocket pm me


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO GET THE COMPLETE SET UP. OR AIR WOULD DO ASWELLHit up one of a kind hhehas air kits


----------



## dreamer1

Fucken furby i thought u were lock up foor


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> Fucken furby i thought u were lock up foor


Foo i got out last nite on cwp


----------



## dreamer1

Es todo.......


----------



## EL RAIDER

Clown Confusion said:


> looking for a air kit but not one for 200........lol


:roflmao:


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> Es todo.......


Yea i have to work at theo lacy


----------



## KIPPY

IM LOOKING FOR THE MIDDLE BAR FOR A LIL TIGER AND SOME TRAINING WHEELS


----------



## chef

i have all this for 250$ hit me up for local pick up or shipped for a little extra 

View attachment 549910
View attachment 549911
View attachment 549912
View attachment 549913


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

$70.00 BUCKS 4 CHANNEL 600 WATTS GET AT ME IF U WANNA BUY IT
View attachment 549982


----------



## DjChey

Looking to trade a 26" front S-7 for a 26" front S-2 if u got one and would like to trade hit me for pics and if ur in the LA area even better


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Trike kit With Wheels $175


----------



## ChemSchwinn

DJ CHEY came through with the schwinn speedo!! this dude is legit..good looking out homie


----------



## ATX

already!


----------



## Justin-Az

KIPPY said:


> IM LOOKING FOR THE MIDDLE BAR FOR A LIL TIGER AND SOME TRAINING WHEELS


Theres some middle bars on ebay for like 25 shipped, the training wheels im not sure where to get.


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> twisted seat post clamp-10 shipped gold plated knockoff- 20 shipped triple twisted handlebars w grips-50 shipped





ATX said:


> old school lowrider headbadge- 20 shipped






ATX said:


> steering wheel cover- 15 shipped


TTT all parts still for sell


----------



## oneofakind

MY BOY LOOKING OG 16' SCHWINN PARTS AND A 16' WING TIP CHAINGUARD ANY BODY SELLIN ANY HIT ME UP..


----------



## ATX

WINGS WINGS WINGS WINGS WIIIIIIINGS TAKE ME TO ALA LAND:angel:


----------



## cone_weezy

ATX said:


> WINGS WINGS WINGS WINGS WIIIIIIINGS TAKE ME TO ALA LAND:angel:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Anyone need red grips?$20 shipped...PM if interested....


----------



## [email protected]

Justin got my stuff good looking out Homie greatguy to do bus with:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

The Storm frame seat fenders an neons with the back piece the sits on the sissy bar were the storm neon goes in might be for sale for the right price


----------



## CE 707

If it don't sell by Vegas it will be getting a make over


----------



## furby714

CE 707 said:


> The Storm frame seat fenders an neons with the back piece the sits on the sissy bar were the storm neon goes in might be for sale for the right price


Wa about the rims ???


----------



## CE 707

furby714 said:


> Wa about the rims ???


 cant sell rimz Got some plans for the rest lol


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

*PEDAL CAR FORSALE*

FORSALE IN DALLAS, WANT TO SALE LOCALLY ONLY!! ALL CHROME STILL CLEAN AND IN TACT. JUST NEEDS FRESH PAINT $100 OBO, CALL OR TXT @ 469-371-9779 IM ROBERT


----------



## furby714

CE 707 said:


> cant sell rimz Got some plans for the rest lol


orale they sick as fukk


----------



## CE 707

Thanks bro


----------



## CE 707

Thanks bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Anyone got a set of 72 spoke fans??


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Forks,Sissy Bar,Handlebars $50 !:thumbsup:


----------



## juan85buick

just wonderin u still got that custom frame n fender..? n how much if u do,,, an how about the custom frame , hollow hub trike wit wheels,,if i could get a price,, thank you


----------



## Est.1979

any show chrome wheels 4 sale?


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Wiick3d951 said:


> Didn't receive


Dont know why my last message didnt go throu, 
PM sent again :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

For sale

http://wegocarshow.com/watch_video.php?v=UOXUK447B64H

If the price is right


----------



## liljoker

ttt


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Still for sale pm me offers.


----------



## DjChey

Anyone got 26" parts for trade or sale China, Rusted, OG anything looking for front n back wheels fenders seat springers handle bars sprocket crank pedals chainguard hit me up


----------



## ATX

parts still for sell- triple twisted handlebars 50 shipped gold plated knock off 15 shipped twisted seat post clamp 10 shipped custom steering wheel cover 15 shipped


----------



## Est.1979

looking for these


----------



## lowrider1983

do u still have the bird caged steering wheel and bird caged seat post


----------



## Wiick3d951

lowrider1983 said:


> do u still have the bird caged steering wheel and bird caged seat post


Yup


----------



## lowrider1983

how much


----------



## Wiick3d951

105 shipped


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Anyone know where Freaky Behavior ended up?


----------



## furby714

Homie da beat ting wud b to just make a nothrr one like a replica cuz its guna b hard to find it 
Its looks sick tho i remember seeing it n a old lrbm frm bak n da days


78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Anyone know where Freaky Behavior ended up?


----------



## furby714

GOT ALOT OF SHOT FOR SHOOT A OFFER IF INTERESTED IN NE TNG LOCATED IN ORANGE COUNTY 
OR INTERESTED IN TRADE FOR 12 " or 20" parts









Schwinn seat pan









Lowrider collection 16" wheels got the pair needs cleaning 


















20 " semi frame redy for paint 









Custom handle bars just handle bars keeping the gooseneck


















16 " black n yellow schwinn seat pan gold plated 



















16 inch wheels black lip chrome n gold spokes 
Chin shin tires


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

furby714 said:


> Homie da beat ting wud b to just make a nothrr one like a replica cuz its guna b hard to find it
> Its looks sick tho i remember seeing it n a old lrbm frm bak n da days


If I could get it back I might,but I don't want it bad enough to build a replica.i enjoyed it while I had it.i use to ride it and we even shot an x games commercial with Dave Mira back in 2003


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> If I could get it back I might,but I don't want it bad enough to build a replica.i enjoyed it while I had it.i use to ride it and we even shot an x games commercial with Dave Mira back in 2003


Damm serio das sickk


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

furby714 said:


> Damm serio das sickk


Let me find the pix and ill post a couple


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Let me find the pix and ill post a couple


Ight


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> GOT ALOT OF SHOT FOR SHOOT A OFFER IF INTERESTED IN NE TNG LOCATED IN ORANGE COUNTY
> OR INTERESTED IN TRADE FOR 12 " or 20" parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn seat pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider collection 16" wheels got the pair needs cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 " semi frame redy for paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom handle bars just handle bars keeping the gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 " black n yellow schwinn seat pan gold plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 inch wheels black lip chrome n gold spokes
> Chin shin tires


HOW MUCH FOR THE HANDLE BARS....AND YOUR FRAME WILL BE DONE THIS WEEKEND..NO CHARGE


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Furby714

I'll trade you 4 brand new flat twisted fender braces for that beach cruiser seat


----------



## Tripps

What up ever one am looking for a lowrider trike with a sound system to buy in the (O.C,L.A,I.E) so hit me up with a pic of your bike


----------



## DjChey

DjChey said:


> Anyone got 26" parts for trade or sale China, Rusted, OG anything looking for front n back wheels fenders seat springers handle bars sprocket crank pedals chainguard hit me up


Ttt


----------



## slo

pump off my old trike fom the pro hopper kit NO LONGER MADE... might find the hoses still but no cylinders. nice gold and some chrome re done, litle use, and added a new mototr recently, im completely re doing the trike so THIS hydraulic set up will not fit it. 350 shipped for good quality PH parts... or i might leave it on my desk as a paper weight.... but rather see it used on a bike again..this is basically a car pump and dump..as advertized with pro hopper. PM me if serious.


----------



## DETACHED

wanted depending on price, scratched, dented, rusted chrome seat pan, i plan on cutting it up so the cheaper the better. hit me up.


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> parts still for sell- triple twisted handlebars 50 shipped gold plated knock off 15 shipped twisted seat post clamp 10 shipped custom steering wheel cover 15 shipped


TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

For sale or trade..local pick up.....20" REPOP SCHWINN
View attachment 554566


----------



## David831

Lil Spanks said:


> For sale or trade..local pick up.....REPOP SCHWINN
> View attachment 554566


Wat size


----------



## casper805

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Furby714
> 
> I'll trade you 4 brand new flat twisted fender braces for that beach cruiser seat


Jose don't do it thee seats worth way more


----------



## slo

DETACHED said:


> wanted depending on price, scratched, dented, rusted chrome seat pan, i plan on cutting it up so the cheaper the better. hit me up.


i think i got one of em cheaper re pop chrome pans not in great shape but useable for street as is. prob want like 9 bucks plus shipping if interested PM me your email and ill send you some pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

Lil Spanks said:


> For sale or trade..local pick up.....20" REPOP SCHWINN
> View attachment 554566


ttt


----------



## ATX

twisted seat post clamp SOLD parts still for sell TTT


----------



## Socal#13

Custom handlebars for sale text 951 2240986 for pic nd info


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Looking For A 16 Inch Schwinn Boys Frame.If Anyone Has One For Sale.


----------



## [email protected]

Nope can't see them yet #13


----------



## Socal#13

Socal#13 said:


> Custom handlebars for sale text 951 2240986 for pic nd info


thise are the handlebars


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> thise are the handlebars


Werent they widows ??


----------



## Socal#13

furby714 said:


> Werent they widows ??


Yeah we made a deal nd ther mine now


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah we made a deal nd ther mine now


Orale


----------



## Socal#13

furby714 said:


> Orale


Yeah so spred the word i have no use for them


----------



## mr.widow-maker

how much??


Socal#13 said:


> Yeah so spred the word i have no use for them


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> how much??


Just cus your the homie 350..but i was you i would save that money for the childsupport the hyna is gonna put on you


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah so spred the word i have no use for them


Willl do


----------



## liljoker

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM FOO U REALLY NEED THAT CHILD SUPPORT TO PAY FOR UR BABY UR HAVING FROM VEGAS


Socal#13 said:


> Just cus your the homie 350..but i was you i would save that money for the childsupport the hyna is gonna put on you


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> DAM FOO U REALLY NEED THAT CHILD SUPPORT TO PAY FOR UR BABY UR HAVING FROM VEGAS


Hell nah thats your kid foo i dirent even see her..i hurd she was alone with you on the hotel


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:buttkick: HAHA SEND ME THAT # SO I CAN CALL THE GUY UP TO GET R DONE HOMIE


Socal#13 said:


> Hell nah thats your kid foo i dirent even see her..i hurd she was alone with you on the hotel


----------



## ATX

blue custom seat- 52 shipped


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

ATX said:


> blue custom seat- 52 shipped


that is junk


----------



## Wiick3d951

ATX said:


> parts still for sell- triple twisted handlebars 50 shipped gold plated knock off 15 shipped twisted seat post clamp 10 shipped custom steering wheel cover 15 shipped


Don't get ripped off on the handlebars u can get em. For 27 on eBay brand new


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Wiick3d951 said:


> Don't get ripped off on the handlebars u can get em. For 27 on eBay brand new


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

View attachment 556325
View attachment 556326


16' GIRLS SCHWINN FOR SALE --AS IS--( MAKE OFFER) OR TRADE????..


----------



## Tripps

Looking for 1965 schwinn stingray parts if you have them some on sale hit me up


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Richiecool69elka said:


> Looking For A 16 Inch Schwinn Boys Frame.If Anyone Has One For Sale.


Still Looking.PM Me if you have one.Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

I have for sale led valve caps in blue and green for 10$ a set shippedlmk if intetested
View attachment 556591


----------



## [email protected]

View attachment 556592


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Looking for Twisted china gold mirrors with clear reflectors


----------



## schwinn1966

Got this Chromed Turn Table for Sale too!

$250 Shipped


----------



## viejitocencoast

is there any online bike stores besides ebay ?


----------



## Clown Confusion

viejitocencoast said:


> is there any online bike stores besides ebay ?


masterlowrider.com


----------



## chef

schwinn1966 said:


> Got this Chromed Turn Table for Sale too!
> 
> $250 Shipped


Where is it at ?


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> looking for these


still looking for these handlebars


----------



## furby714

Cruiser seat pan gone every tng else still here


furby714 said:


> GOT ALOT OF SHOT FOR SHOOT A OFFER IF INTERESTED IN NE TNG LOCATED IN ORANGE COUNTY
> OR INTERESTED IN TRADE FOR 12 " or 20" parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn seat pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider collection 16" wheels got the pair needs cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 " semi frame redy for paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom handle bars just handle bars keeping the gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 " black n yellow schwinn seat pan gold plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 inch wheels black lip chrome n gold spokes
> Chin shin tires


----------



## bigdoethebrown1

I have 2 og bike frames for sale one is a columbia and the other is a larger beach cruzer size frame make me an offer a reasonable one pls call or txt i will txt u pics mobile vreson wldnt upload pics 2142662830


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> blue custom seat- 52 shipped


TTT



Wiick3d951 said:


> Don't get ripped off on the handlebars u can get em. For 27 on eBay brand new


 [email protected] this hater hustler:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:triple handlebars go here stores for 90 so nobadys gettin cheated n yea daz 27+ ship if your lucky to get it it's all risk homie


----------



## Richiecool69elka

chef said:


> Where is it at ?


I think Colorado Bro...


----------



## Wiick3d951

ATX said:


> TTT
> 
> [email protected] this hater hustler:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:triple handlebars go here stores for 90 so nobadys gettin cheated n yea daz 27+ ship if your lucky to get it it's all risk homie


Already ordered from him he's hella trustworthy so ur deal is a big rip off. Just trying to help foos avoid it.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Anybody have some custom fenders for a 20" 
No paint or primer


----------



## Lil Spanks

Lil Spanks said:


> View attachment 556325
> View attachment 556326
> 
> 
> 16' GIRLS SCHWINN FOR SALE --AS IS--( MAKE OFFER) OR TRADE????..


Ttt


----------



## ChemSchwinn

im looking for a schwinn (persons usa) seat pan for a 20' schwinn i have paypal!


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> GOT ALOT OF SHOT FOR SHOOT A OFFER IF INTERESTED IN NE TNG LOCATED IN ORANGE COUNTY
> OR INTERESTED IN TRADE FOR 12 " or 20" parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn seat pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider collection 16" wheels got the pair needs cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 " semi frame redy for paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom handle bars just handle bars keeping the gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 " black n yellow schwinn seat pan gold plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 inch wheels black lip chrome n gold spokes
> Chin shin tires


TTT EVERYTNG STILL HERE EXCEPT THE CRUISER SCHWINN SEAT


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 557336



For Sale :thumbsup:


----------



## USMCJOEY22

[h=1]_*forks for sale pm me i*__*f *__interested_[/h]


----------



## Socal#13

Box nd seat(seat spins once clapt down)350


----------



## Socal#13

Frame 150 plus shiping


----------



## Socal#13

Handlebars 250


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Anybody have some custom fenders for a 20"
> No paint or primer



2 Wheeler Fenders I Have Some Painted,Patternd,Striped !
Have Frame That Goes With Them .


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TooThrowed_214 said:


> 2 Wheeler Fenders I Have Some Painted,Patternd,Striped !
> Have Frame That Goes With Them .


No paint and just looking for fenders


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> No paint and just looking for fenders



Caint Help You Then :thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 557512



Forks For Sale !
Ready For Chrome .


----------



## liljoker

Socal#13 said:


> Frame 150 plus shiping


16'' or 20''


----------



## R0L0

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 557512
> 
> 
> 
> Forks For Sale !
> Ready For Chrome .



Hiw much for frame and fenders?


----------



## Socal#13

liljoker said:


> 16'' or 20''


20"


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

E.C. ROLO said:


> Hiw much for frame and fenders?



Throw Me An Offer Painter Still Has Them Should Be Finished In 2-3 Days.


----------



## viejitocencoast

HAS ANY1 EVER ORDERD FROM STREETLOWRIDER.COM ?


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> blue custom seat- 52 shipped


CUSTOM SEAT SOLD


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 557755
12inch needs sanded and paint pm offers
16inch schwinn frame and kickstand only pm offers
12inch has metal tank needs bondo and paint pm offers


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> parts still for sell- triple twisted handlebars 50 shipped gold plated knock off 15 shipped twisted seat custom steering wheel cover 15 shipped


parts still for sell TTT


----------



## JAMES843

lesstime said:


> View attachment 557755
> 12inch needs sanded and paint pm offers
> 16inch schwinn frame and kickstand only pm offers
> 12inch has metal tank needs bondo and paint pm offers


nice


----------



## David831

lesstime said:


> View attachment 557755
> 12inch needs sanded and paint pm offers
> 16inch schwinn frame and kickstand only pm offers
> 12inch has metal tank needs bondo and paint pm offers


How much for the blue one


----------



## Wiick3d951

ATX said:


> parts still for sell TTT


Still a rip off lol


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 558079
View attachment 558080



For Sale


----------



## viejitocencoast

chain guard 30 + shipping
fork crown 15 + shipping
candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat 
View attachment 558231
View attachment 558233
View attachment 558234
View attachment 558235


----------



## CE 707

viejitocencoast said:


> chain guard 30 + shipping
> fork crown 15 + shipping
> candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat
> View attachment 558231
> View attachment 558233
> View attachment 558234
> View attachment 558235


you looking to trade for that chaingard


----------



## furby714

How much for the frame is it a 20 inch ???


viejitocencoast said:


> chain guard 30 + shipping
> fork crown 15 + shipping
> candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat
> View attachment 558231
> View attachment 558233
> View attachment 558234
> View attachment 558235


----------



## sneekyg909

View attachment 558335


$30 shipped


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

*ALL FOR SALE, ANY QUESTIONS PM ME. ALL PARTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION. REBUILDING MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE SO EVERYTHING HAS TO GO TO MAKE ROOM FOR ALL NEW CUSTOM PARTS.

COMPLETE AIRKIT, TANK, CYLINDER, SWITCH, REGULATOR, LINES, AND EXTENDED CROWN $1750.00 SHIPPED*
View attachment 558366
View attachment 558368

*TRIKE KIT W/PLATE and TAIL LIGHTS (lights work) $125.00 will consider shipping* *!!!SOLD!!!
*
View attachment 558369

*ENGRAVED SPROCKET $100.00 SHIPPED (both sides engraved) SOLD!!!!!!*

*ENGRAVED TRIKE FENDERS (3) $300.00 (will consider shipping) !!!SOLD!!!*

View attachment 558371

View attachment 558372

*ENGRAVED LICENSE PLATE RING $75.00 SHIPPED SOLD!!!!!!*

*CUSTOM ENGRAVED FORKS $300.00 (will consider shipping) **!!!SOLD!!!*

View attachment 558374


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Wow carnal the engraving work on that is amazing. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wow sad to see ur letting a nice bike go


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wow sad to see ur letting a nice bike go


just rebuiding, will still be a trike when it comes back out... just going to the next level


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Say bro, I want that licence plate, and will the fenders fit on a 2 wheel bike?


----------



## CE 707

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> *ALL FOR SALE, ANY QUESTIONS PM ME. ALL PARTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION. REBUILDING MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE SO EVERYTHING HAS TO GO TO MAKE ROOM FOR ALL NEW CUSTOM PARTS.
> 
> COMPLETE AIRKIT, TANK, CYLINDER, SWITCH, REGULATOR, LINES, AND EXTENDED CROWN $1750.00 SHIPPED*
> View attachment 558366
> View attachment 558368
> 
> *TRIKE KIT W/PLATE and TAIL LIGHTS (lights work) $125.00 will consider shipping*
> View attachment 558369
> 
> *ENGRAVED SPROCKET $100.00 SHIPPED (both sides engraved)*
> View attachment 558370
> 
> *ENGRAVED TRIKE FENDERS (3) $300.00 (will consider shipping)*
> View attachment 558371
> 
> View attachment 558372
> 
> *ENGRAVED LICENSE PLATE RING $75.00 SHIPPED*
> View attachment 558373
> 
> *CUSTOM ENGRAVED FORKS $300.00 (will consider shipping)*
> View attachment 558374


Good prices bro good luck on the sale an can't wait to see how nice the next one comes out


----------



## Pure Lowridin

viejitocencoast said:


> chain guard 30 + shipping
> fork crown 15 + shipping
> candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat
> View attachment 558231
> View attachment 558233
> View attachment 558234
> View attachment 558235



If chainguard still availablevhow much shipped?


----------



## ATX

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> *ALL FOR SALE, ANY QUESTIONS PM ME. ALL PARTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION. REBUILDING MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE SO EVERYTHING HAS TO GO TO MAKE ROOM FOR ALL NEW CUSTOM PARTS.
> 
> COMPLETE AIRKIT, TANK, CYLINDER, SWITCH, REGULATOR, LINES, AND EXTENDED CROWN $1750.00 SHIPPED*
> View attachment 558366
> View attachment 558368
> 
> *TRIKE KIT W/PLATE and TAIL LIGHTS (lights work) $125.00 will consider shipping*
> View attachment 558369
> 
> *ENGRAVED SPROCKET $100.00 SHIPPED (both sides engraved)*
> View attachment 558370
> 
> *ENGRAVED TRIKE FENDERS (3) $300.00 (will consider shipping)*
> View attachment 558371
> 
> View attachment 558372
> 
> *ENGRAVED LICENSE PLATE RING $75.00 SHIPPED*
> View attachment 558373
> 
> *CUSTOM ENGRAVED FORKS $300.00 (will consider shipping)*
> View attachment 558374


 PM SENT


----------



## Socal#13

200 plus shipping


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> *ALL FOR SALE, ANY QUESTIONS PM ME. ALL PARTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION. REBUILDING MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE SO EVERYTHING HAS TO GO TO MAKE ROOM FOR ALL NEW CUSTOM PARTS.
> 
> COMPLETE AIRKIT, TANK, CYLINDER, SWITCH, REGULATOR, LINES, AND EXTENDED CROWN $1750.00 SHIPPED*
> View attachment 558366
> View attachment 558368
> 
> *TRIKE KIT W/PLATE and TAIL LIGHTS (lights work) $125.00 will consider shipping*
> View attachment 558369
> 
> *ENGRAVED SPROCKET $100.00 SHIPPED (both sides engraved)*
> View attachment 558370
> 
> *ENGRAVED TRIKE FENDERS (3) $300.00 (will consider shipping)*
> View attachment 558371
> 
> View attachment 558372
> 
> *ENGRAVED LICENSE PLATE RING $75.00 SHIPPED*
> View attachment 558373
> 
> *CUSTOM ENGRAVED FORKS $300.00 (will consider shipping)*
> View attachment 558374


Payment sent for licence plate


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Payment sent for licence plate


received the payment, will be in the mail tomorrow. Thx


----------



## ATX

custom seat- 50 shipped dis one is for a fatboy


----------



## viejitocencoast

CE 707 said:


> you looking to trade for that chaingard


wat u got im trying to put another bike together nothing twisted all stock parts


----------



## viejitocencoast

furby714 said:


> How much for the frame is it a 20 inch ???


 16"


----------



## furby714

viejitocencoast said:


> 16"


Price ???


----------



## viejitocencoast

x2


----------



## lesstime

viejitocencoast said:


> chain guard 30 + shipping
> fork crown 15 + shipping
> candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat
> View attachment 558231
> View attachment 558233
> View attachment 558234
> View attachment 558235


pm sent 


CHINA MAN 818 said:


> *ALL FOR SALE, ANY QUESTIONS PM ME. ALL PARTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION. REBUILDING MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE SO EVERYTHING HAS TO GO TO MAKE ROOM FOR ALL NEW CUSTOM PARTS.
> 
> COMPLETE AIRKIT, TANK, CYLINDER, SWITCH, REGULATOR, LINES, AND EXTENDED CROWN $1750.00 SHIPPED*
> View attachment 558366
> View attachment 558368
> 
> *TRIKE KIT W/PLATE and TAIL LIGHTS (lights work) $125.00 will consider shipping*
> View attachment 558369
> 
> *ENGRAVED SPROCKET $100.00 SHIPPED (both sides engraved) SOLD!!!!!!*
> 
> *ENGRAVED TRIKE FENDERS (3) $300.00 (will consider shipping)money sent tomorrow like we talked about  thanks*
> View attachment 558371
> 
> View attachment 558372
> 
> *ENGRAVED LICENSE PLATE RING $75.00 SHIPPED SOLD!!!!!!*
> 
> *CUSTOM ENGRAVED FORKS $300.00 (will consider shipping)*
> View attachment 558374


money sent like we talked about thanks bro


----------



## CE 707

viejitocencoast said:


> wat u got im trying to put another bike together nothing twisted all stock parts


what size parts 16 or 20
i got a few 16 inch parts brand new never mounted


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Still for sale pm me offers.


TTT


----------



## ATX

double twisted seat- 60 shipped


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Possible 12" mild radio flyer frame, forks, and chain guard for sale pm me if interested.


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> View attachment 557755
> 12inch needs sanded and paint pm offers
> 16inch schwinn frame and kickstand only pm offers
> 12inch has metal tank needs bondo and paint pm offers


possable trades ,,,in need of 3-20'' wheels two fronts and a rear perfur fans but open lmk what you got thanks


----------



## viejitocencoast

CE 707 said:


> what size parts 16 or 20
> i got a few 16 inch parts brand new never mounted


 20"


----------



## CE 707

dam i got parts for a 16 lol i get paid thursday ill hit you up an see if you still got it i want it does it fit a 16


----------



## viejitocencoast

CE 707 said:


> dam i got parts for a 16 lol i get paid thursday ill hit you up an see if you still got it i want it does it fit a 16


yea its 16"


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

Trike box for sale with sounds $400
View attachment 559945


Display for sale $100 w/mirrors
View attachment 559947


Birdcaged forks, mufflers, pedals, handle bars, steering wheel, mirrors all for sale $300 + shipping for all bircaged parts, EVERYTHING in excellent condition. Will ship
View attachment 559051


----------



## oneofakind

FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR A 16' BIKE..


----------



## viejitocencoast

oneofakind said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR A 16' BIKE..


i got a frame ....


----------



## viejitocencoast

oneofakind said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR A 16' BIKE..


 i got a frame to trade for some parts lol...


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> custom seat- 50 shipped dis one is for a fatboy


TTT



ATX said:


> parts still for sell TTT


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted seat- 60 shipped


TTT


----------



## Money Never Sleeps

ATX said:


> TTT
> 
> TTT


hey bro on the twisted handle bars are they real gold plated ?


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> custom seat- 50 shipped dis one is for a fatboy





ATX said:


> twisted seat post clamp SOLD parts still for sell TTT





Money Never Sleeps said:


> hey bro on the twisted handle bars are they real gold plated ?


 dey store chrome


----------



## mr.widow-maker

brand new never used INGRAVED SPROCKET. $110 SHIPPED


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 559512
pm offers


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> brand new never used INGRAVED SPROCKET. $110 SHIPPED


Sick homie gl on sale


----------



## ATX

double twisted goosneck all da way top to bottom not dem bullshit ones dat r 1/2 way twisted- 30 shipped


----------



## CE 707

my oldest son wanted to build his own lowrider bike but his heart is in to bmx bikes witch is fine by me so im going to support him on whatever he wants to do so posting up his parts to sell an the money put into a custom bmx bike so im posting this 16 inch pixie with pixie fenders the fenders need to be replated paints good painted by elspock84 
also have brand new handlebars an gooseneck along with a brand new seat an new bent forks


----------



## viejitocencoast

viejitocencoast said:


> chain guard 30 + shipping
> fork crown 15 + shipping
> candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat
> View attachment 558231
> View attachment 558233
> View attachment 558234
> View attachment 558235


ttt


----------



## ATX

twisted rideable sprocket- 35 shipped crank twisted all da way top to bottom- 40 shipped


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

Trike box for sale with sounds $400
View attachment 559945


Display for sale $100 w/mirrors
View attachment 559947


Birdcaged forks, mufflers, pedals, handle bars, steering wheel, mirrors all for sale $300 + shipping for all bircaged parts, EVERYTHING in excellent condition. Will ship
View attachment 559051


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> *ALL FOR SALE, ANY QUESTIONS PM ME. ALL PARTS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION. REBUILDING MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE SO EVERYTHING HAS TO GO TO MAKE ROOM FOR ALL NEW CUSTOM PARTS.
> 
> COMPLETE AIRKIT, TANK, CYLINDER, SWITCH, REGULATOR, LINES, AND EXTENDED CROWN $1750.00 SHIPPED*
> View attachment 558366
> View attachment 558368
> 
> *TRIKE KIT W/PLATE and TAIL LIGHTS (lights work) $125.00 will consider shipping* *!!!SOLD!!!
> *
> View attachment 558369
> 
> *ENGRAVED SPROCKET $100.00 SHIPPED (both sides engraved) SOLD!!!!!!*
> 
> *ENGRAVED TRIKE FENDERS (3) $300.00 (will consider shipping) !!!SOLD!!!*
> 
> View attachment 558371
> 
> View attachment 558372
> 
> *ENGRAVED LICENSE PLATE RING $75.00 SHIPPED SOLD!!!!!!*
> 
> *CUSTOM ENGRAVED FORKS $300.00 (will consider shipping) **!!!SOLD!!!*
> 
> View attachment 558374


 AIRKIT STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## cone_weezy

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> AIRKIT STILL AVAILABLE



Dam 1750.00 for an airkit why so expsensive ,what so special about it ??usually they sell for least 150 to 200 bucks for a kit


----------



## Kiloz

cone_weezy said:


> Dam 1750.00 for an airkit why so expsensive ,what so special about it ??usually they sell for least 150 to 200 bucks for a kit


Its made out of 10k Diamond


----------



## idillon

i was wondering about that myself?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> Trike box for sale with sounds $400
> View attachment 559945
> 
> 
> Display for sale $100 w/mirrors
> View attachment 559947
> 
> 
> Birdcaged forks, mufflers, pedals, handle bars, steering wheel, mirrors all for sale $300 + shipping for all bircaged parts, EVERYTHING in excellent condition. Will ship
> View attachment 559051



howq much shipped display


----------



## ATX

dont needa help anyone out lookin out for #1


----------



## slo

schwinn1966 said:


> Got this Chromed Turn Table for Sale too!
> 
> $250 Shipped


any close up pics? fully working? whats the weight rating if any.


----------



## slo

slo said:


> pump off my old trike fom the pro hopper kit NO LONGER MADE... might find the hoses still but no cylinders. nice gold and some chrome re done, litle use, and added a new mototr recently, im completely re doing the trike so THIS hydraulic set up will not fit it. 350 shipped for good quality PH parts... or i might leave it on my desk as a paper weight.... but rather see it used on a bike again..this is basically a car pump and dump..as advertized with pro hopper. PM me if serious.


300 plus shipping


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted goosneck all da way top to bottom not dem bullshit ones dat r 1/2 way twisted- 30 shipped


TTT



ATX said:


> twisted rideable sprocket- 35 shipped crank twisted all da way top to bottom- 40 shipped


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> custom seat- 50 shipped dis one is for a fatboy


TTT



ATX said:


> double twisted seat- 60 shipped


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> parts still for sell TTT


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> brand new never used INGRAVED SPROCKET. $110 SHIPPED


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Duece Spinners For Sale/Trade 


View attachment 560214
View attachment 560215
View attachment 560216
View attachment 560217
View attachment 560218
View attachment 560219


----------



## schwinn1966

slo said:


> any close up pics? fully working? whats the weight rating if any.


not sure of the weight but if you give me the weight of your bike i'll put one on there and see what it'll do.


----------



## David831

schwinn1966 said:


> not sure of the weight but if you give me the weight of your bike i'll put one on there and see what it'll do.


Could u put a 12" on it


----------



## kajumbo

can you stand on it n it still spin @Schwinn1966


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats like hundreds of pounds, how much ur bike weigh


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> twisted rideable sprocket- 35 shipped crank twisted all da way top to bottom- 40 shipped


SOLD


----------



## kajumbo

want to spin top 4x4 level of display


----------



## schwinn1966

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Could u put a 12" on it















The bar is made for a 20" i could make one for a 12" but it won't be chromed. You could paint it or powdercoat it.


----------



## schwinn1966

kajumbo said:


> want to spin top 4x4 level of display


How much does it weigh? Could you send me a pic of what you want to spin?


----------



## Socal#13

Socal#13 said:


> Box nd seat(seat spins once clapt down)300


Ttt


----------



## Socal#13

Socal#13 said:


> Handlebars 200 plus shiping


Ttt


----------



## syked1

i got a shit load of stuff for sale, some custom laser cut parts and some engraved

syked1 stuff for sale thread


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

syked1 said:


> i got a shit load of stuff for sale, some custom laser cut parts and some engraved
> 
> syked1 stuff for sale thread


Link :thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 560595
View attachment 560596



Frame Fenders And Seat For Sale (This Is Before Clear,And Flakes)


Buy Complete Or Just Buy Frame,Fenders,Seat


----------



## syked1

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Link :thumbsup:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/278949-syked1-stuff-sale-13.html


----------



## viejitocencoast

View attachment 560669
View attachment 560669
View attachment 560670
View attachment 560671
View attachment 560672
chain guard 30 + shipping
fork crown 15 + shipping
candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat or will trade 4 20" wheels or parts


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Been out of it for a while, looking to buy a complete bike/trike dont care what size. Frame mods and a few custom parts. Post or pm whith anything you might have.


----------



## kajumbo

schwinn1966 said:


> How much does it weigh? Could you send me a pic of what you want to spin?


about 125 lbs .. want to spin whole display its 4x4 withb 12" bike on it


----------



## schwinn1966

kajumbo said:


> about 125 lbs .. want to spin whole display its 4x4 withb 12" bike on it


for that you need a custom one. prob run about $500


----------



## mr.widow-maker

$100 shipped. TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> brand new never used INGRAVED SPROCKET. $110 SHIPPED


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Stiil Looking For A 16 Inch Schwinn Boys Frame..PM Me With Info.Thanks.


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 560733
16'' schwinn with kickstand


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> custom seat- 50 shipped dis one is for a fatboy


still for sell TTT



ATX said:


> double twisted seat- 60 shipped


still for sell TTT





ATX said:


> twisted seat post clamp SOLD parts still for sell TTT


still for sell TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted goosneck all da way top to bottom not dem bullshit ones dat r 1/2 way twisted- 30 shipped


still for sell TTT


----------



## HTX713

any one selling a trike convertion kit?:wave:


----------



## David831

kajumbo said:


> about 125 lbs .. want to spin whole display its 4x4 withb 12" bike on it


Datshow much ur bike weights bro dammmm dat shits heavy


----------



## kajumbo

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Datshow much ur bike weights bro dammmm dat shits heavy


About 60lbs with hydraulics n about 50lbs for display


----------



## David831

kajumbo said:


> About 60lbs with hydraulics n about 50lbs for display


Wat hydros do u got


----------



## mr.aleman

viejitocencoast said:


> View attachment 560669
> View attachment 560669
> View attachment 560670
> View attachment 560671
> View attachment 560672
> chain guard 30 + shipping
> fork crown 15 + shipping
> candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...e-parts-classifieds-1021021914chain-guard.jpg


PM price bro


----------



## Richiecool69elka

lesstime said:


> View attachment 560733
> 16'' schwinn with kickstand


PM Sent


----------



## Socal#13

Looking for custom asecsesorys for a 20"bike


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Socal#13 said:


> Looking for custom asecsesorys for a 20"bike



i hAVE fORKS


----------



## sneekyg909

HTX713 said:


> any one selling a trike convertion kit?:wave:



View attachment 561090


$60.00


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for a 12'' tiger seat


----------



## bullet one

lesstime said:


> View attachment 560733
> 16'' schwinn with kickstand


What year n price ?


----------



## lesstime

I belive nov 72 bike in storage ill try and go tomorrow if feel better and make offers


----------



## Wiick3d951

Looking for a brand new 2000 watt amp hmu


----------



## ATX

custom 2 tone engraved light brakit- 25 shipped


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> custom 2 tone engraved light brakit- 25 shipped


SOLD


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Duece Spinners For Sale/Trade
> 
> 
> View attachment 560214
> View attachment 560215
> View attachment 560216
> View attachment 560217
> View attachment 560218
> View attachment 560219



TTT 

$200


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> my oldest son wanted to build his own lowrider bike but his heart is in to bmx bikes witch is fine by me so im going to support him on whatever he wants to do so posting up his parts to sell an the money put into a custom bmx bike so im posting this 16 inch pixie with pixie fenders the fenders need to be replated paints good painted by elspock84
> also have brand new handlebars an gooseneck along with a brand new seat an new bent forks


ttt


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> custom seat- 50 shipped dis one is for a fatboy


TTT



ATX said:


> double twisted seat- 60 shipped


TTT



ATX said:


> twisted seat post clamp SOLD parts still for sell TTT


TTT



ATX said:


> double twisted goosneck all da way top to bottom not dem bullshit ones dat r 1/2 way twisted- 30 shipped


 TTT all parts still for sell


----------



## oneofakind

CE 707 said:


> ttt


MAN I WANT THAT FRAME PM ME A PRICE...


----------



## CE 707

Pm me an offer bro


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for 12'' seat training wheels and pedals


----------



## [email protected]

For sale two bikes make offer
View attachment 561935


----------



## [email protected]

Both 20"


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Any Custom Parts ?


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 562022
90 shipped
black 12inch 100 shipped need reprimed and painted
16inch nov 72 schwinn stingray 115 shipped 
12inch blue frame now has welded tank 100 shipped
old scooter 120 shipped


or best offer


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

For sale 12" mild pm me offers will consider trades.










20" sissy bars pm me offers last time posting these.


----------



## 86 monte carlos

ATX said:


> TTT
> 
> TTT
> 
> TTT
> 
> TTT all parts still for sell


Ay bro you still got the parts looking to start off my bike I don't have any so let's see them parts


----------



## ATX

86 monte carlos said:


> Ay bro you still got the parts looking to start off my bike I don't have any so let's see them parts


ya still got em


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> Got A Bunch of Brand New Parts Up For Sale. PM Me For Prices
> 
> 
> Golden Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenders w/ regular fender braces for 20 inch and 26 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch twisted and regular sissy bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird Caged Steering wheel and twisted mufflers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Light Bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Gooseneck Bird Cage Seat Post and Regular Seat Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome Tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown


*

TTT!!! still got these parts with a lower price *:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> LED Lights and Kick Stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Pedals/ Bird Cage Pedals/ Bird Cage light Bracket/ Twisted Knock off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird Caged and Twisted mirrors also got regular mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Twisted Fender Braces and Regular Fender Braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Crown and Triple Twisted Crown and Bird Caged Pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Twisted Pedals Twisted Seat Post and Twisted Antenna



*TTT!!! Lower prices *:thumbsup:


----------



## liljoker

how much regular mirrors


----------



## syked1

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Any Custom Parts ?


you seen mine right?


----------



## ATX

double twisted seat-60 shipped


----------



## ATX

fatboy custom seat- 40 shipped gold plated knockoff- 20 shipped triple twisted handlebars- 50 shipped TTT


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ATX said:


> double twisted seat-60 shipped



Ill Take It If You Would Sell Too Me


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> For sale two bikes make offer
> View attachment 561935


----------



## viejitocencoast

Attachment 0chain guard 30 + shipping
fork crown 15 + shipping
candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat or will trade 4 20" wheels or parts


----------



## Lil Spanks

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> For sale 12" mild pm me offers will consider trades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" sissy bars pm me offers last time posting these.


how much for the 12 inch


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Lil Spanks said:


> how much for the 12 inch


Oh snap....


----------



## ATX

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Ill Take It If You Would Sell Too Me


60 shipped


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ATX said:


> 60 shipped



If I Take Black 1 And This One How Much Shipped ?


----------



## ATX

TooThrowed_214 said:


> If I Take Black 1 And This One How Much Shipped ?


PM SENT


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Lil Spanks said:


> how much for the 12 inch


Pm sent


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> custom full 20 in frame has primer ready for paint. $275 shipped!!! obo



*TTT!!!!! still for sale *


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> my oldest son wanted to build his own lowrider bike but his heart is in to bmx bikes witch is fine by me so im going to support him on whatever he wants to do so posting up his parts to sell an the money put into a custom bmx bike so im posting this 16 inch pixie with pixie fenders the fenders need to be replated paints good painted by elspock84
> also have brand new handlebars an gooseneck along with a brand new seat an new bent forks


Ttt


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Where's the cocaine at. :wow:


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Haha yea lookin for that puro shit.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Stuff for sale 

Double twisted gooseneck/stem
4 Flat twisted fender braces 
Flat Twisted Pedals
Chrome all twisted frame 

Pm me your number for pictures


----------



## David831

CE 707 said:


> Ttt


How much u asking for the frame do u still got the custm forks u had on


----------



## Tripps

What am looking for some custom forks, rims, sisbars, handlebars, all for a 20 inch lowrider bike


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted seat-60 shipped


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> fatboy custom seat- 40 shipped gold plated knockoff- 20 shipped triple twisted handlebars- 50 shipped TTT


TTT


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Tripps said:


> What am looking for some custom forks, rims, *sisbars*, handlebars, all for a 20 inch lowrider bike


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 563200


----------



## viejitocencoast

Attachment 0chain guard 30 + shipping
fork crown - sold
candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat or will trade 4 20" wheels or part 
also 4sale 20" girls schwinn frame
l


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted seat-60 shipped


SOLD


----------



## Richiecool69elka

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 563200


How Much For These?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FORKS $200 shipped. SISSY BARS $200 Shipped. BARS $230 Shipped INGRAVED SPROCKET $100 shipped. STEERING WHEEL $100 shipped or PACKAGE DEAL $700 SHIPPED. all parts will be clean b4 shipped. Has fingerprints on chrome 
View attachment 563390
View attachment 563391


----------



## mr.widow-maker

View attachment 563399


----------



## mr.widow-maker

View attachment 563400


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 563615
View attachment 563616
View attachment 563619
View attachment 563618
View attachment 563617



144 Spoke Custom Laced Fan Wheels Make Offer


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

mr.widow-maker said:


> FORKS $200 shipped. SISSY BARS $200 Shipped. BARS $230 Shipped INGRAVED SPROCKET $100 shipped. STEERING WHEEL $100 shipped or PACKAGE DEAL $700 SHIPPED. all parts will be clean b4 shipped. Has fingerprints on chrome
> View attachment 563390
> View attachment 563391



Wish I Had Money Id Take Handlebars,Sissy Bar :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Socal#13

Widow your to expensive dawg...hahahahah good prices


----------



## Money Never Sleeps

mr.widow-maker said:


> FORKS $200 shipped. SISSY BARS $200 Shipped. BARS $230 Shipped INGRAVED SPROCKET $100 shipped. STEERING WHEEL $100 shipped or PACKAGE DEAL $700 SHIPPED. all parts will be clean b4 shipped. Has fingerprints on chrome
> View attachment 563390
> View attachment 563391



badass.parts


----------



## Socal#13

Custom pedal 50
Fender braces only two new 15
Fender braves ingraved only two 25
Fenders ingrave with a aztec murals 35
Plus shipping on all


----------



## Lil Spanks

Socal#13 said:


> Custom pedal 50
> Fender braces only two new 15
> Fender braves ingraved only two 25
> Fenders ingrave with a aztec murals 35
> Plus shipping on all


Send me some pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Any one have a pair of used 20" fenders?


----------



## David831

socios b.c. prez said:


> Any one have a pair of used 20" fenders?


I do bro


----------



## ATX

spinners-150 shipped


----------



## R0L0

Socal#13 said:


> Custom pedal 50
> Fender braces only two new 15
> Fender braves ingraved only two 25
> Fenders ingrave with a aztec murals 35
> Plus shipping on all


Pm sent


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> spinners-150 shipped


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> fatboy custom seat- 40 shipped gold plated knockoff- 20 shipped triple twisted handlebars- 50 shipped TTT


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 563400


$200 shipped


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 563399


$100 shipped


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> FORKS $200 shipped. SISSY BARS $200 Shipped. BARS $230 Shipped INGRAVED SPROCKET $100 shipped. STEERING WHEEL $100 shipped or PACKAGE DEAL $700 SHIPPED. all parts will be clean b4 shipped. Has fingerprints on chrome
> View attachment 563390
> View attachment 563391


TTT


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE

ATX said:


> spinners-150 shipped


100 shipped


----------



## ATX

NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE said:


> 100 shipped


150 they're still good hardly any chipped chrome or bubbles still got em on my bike I originally bought em for 225


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE

ATX said:


> 150 they're still good hardly any chipped chrome or bubbles still got em on my bike I originally bought em for 225


I would send the money Monday morning.


----------



## ATX

NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE said:


> I would send the money Monday morning.


okay kool ya lemme kno wen your ready


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE

ATX said:


> okay kool ya lemme kno wen your ready


For 100 shipped.?


----------



## ATX

NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE said:


> For 100 shipped.?


150


----------



## Socal#13

Will post pics of my parts in am min phone charging


----------



## Clown Confusion

Socal#13 said:


> Will post pics of my parts in am min phone charging


pm sent


----------



## viejitocencoast

chain guard 30 + shipping
fork crown - sold
candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat or will trade 4 20" wheels or part 
also 4sale 20" girls schwinn frame
l








Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Socal#13

Pedals 50 plus shipping


----------



## MR50CHEVY

Looking for some schwinn grips white or dark green pm me if u know where i can find them thanks


----------



## LegionS818

View attachment 564132
for sale


----------



## syked1

i got a bunch of laser cut stuff for sale, 20" and 26" stuff and a stretched 20" frame and some custom twisted parts, check my page, and make me an offer if you see something you like

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/278949-syked1-stuff-sale-13.html


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 564147
View attachment 564148



Wet Paint
144s Spoke Twisted Rims For Sale Pm Offers


----------



## Justin-Az

MR50CHEVY said:


> Looking for some schwinn grips white or dark green pm me if u know where i can find them thanks


I saw some green ones on ebay


----------



## baghdady

Anybody selling a bike, I am looking for a 16" maybe a bit bigger. Hit me up if you do.

Danny


----------



## ATX

spinners- 150 shipped custom seat- 40 shipped TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> gold plated knockoff- 20 shipped triple twisted handlebars- 50 shipped TTT


TTT


----------



## west_side85

Got 2 almost new air brushes. Water trap, water trap hoses and compresor outlets. Got multiple needles and tips. Also all the paints are 70% full. Candys transparents and sloids n base. Still got the "how to manuals " also...

Will let go for $160 shiped in a good condition crafstman tool box to keep together


----------



## west_side85

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-a...shes-paints-kit-130-shipped.html#post16098487

Pictures n link for the tread. Both are dual action


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> custom full 20 in frame has primer ready for paint. $275 shipped!!! obo


250 shipped!!!!!


----------



## dave_st23

For sale $1500 sorry no shipping but will meet half ways in Cali. Trying to get my daughter her first car. Pic by one of a kind thanx John.


----------



## H0PSH0P

WTB Hydraulic Cylinders for bike


----------



## INKEDUP

I got a 16'' mild.bike new frame new paint,,. 600 Obo i need to sell asap pm ur number n ill send u pic... its blue oriental flaked out


----------



## CE 707

H0PSH0P said:


> WTB Hydraulic Cylinders for bike


Its gonna be hard to find those these days


----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


> Its gonna be hard to find those these days


MAKE THEM.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 565814


Pm Offers If Intersted Everything Is Brand New Wet Paint :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted goosneck all da way top to bottom not dem bullshit ones dat r 1/2 way twisted- 30 shipped


gooseck still for sell TTT


----------



## Socal#13

200 trike box with a matching seat seat spins pnce clampt down never seen something like thise box 
200..


----------



## viejitocencoast

chain guard 30 + shipping
fork crown - sold
candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat or will trade 4 20" wheels or part 
also 4sale 20" girls schwinn frame
l








Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> 200 trike box with a matching seat seat spins pnce clampt down never seen something like thise box
> 200..


I have, the homie selling a full trike wth the same set up but blue for5 bils


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

PEDALS AND FRAME STILL FOR SALE

Double twisted gooseneck/stem - SOLD
4 Flat twisted fender braces - SOLD 
Flat Twisted Pedals
Chrome all twisted frame 

Pm me your number for pictures[/QUOTE]


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> I have, the homie selling a full trike wth the same set up but blue for5 bils


My box was built in the early 2000's


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> My box was built in the early 2000's


this shit was done a long time ago to. Dont know exactly when.he is saling it on craigslist


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> this shit was done a long time ago to. Dont know exactly when.he is saling it on craigslist


Thats cool homie..am just trying to make my money


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

mr.widow-maker said:


> I have, the homie selling a full trike wth the same set up but blue for5 bils



Pics ?


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> gold plated knockoff- 20 shipped
> triple twisted handlebars- 50 shipped TTT


TTT



ATX said:


> double twisted goosneck all da way top to bottom not dem bullshit ones dat r 1/2 way twisted- 30 shipped


TTT



ATX said:


> spinners- 150 shipped custom seat- 40 shipped TTT


TTT all parts still for sell


----------



## Socal#13

Fenders 35 braces 25


----------



## Socal#13

More pics for fenders


----------



## Socal#13

Pedals 50


----------



## Socal#13

Socal#13 said:


> Pedals 50


SOLD


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Looking for a custom blue seat


----------



## elspock84

1971 schwinn 20in sting ray w/chainguard 180 shipped flaked out. you choose the flake color. i stock almost all the colors that sparkle efx carries. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/263852-flake-sale-358.html


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

elspock84 said:


> 1971 schwinn 20in sting ray w/chainguard 180 shipped flaked out. you choose the flake color. i stock almost all the colors that sparkle efx carries.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/263852-flake-sale-358.html


Good deal loco....


----------



## oneofakind

Twisted parts $110 shipped for all..


----------



## oneofakind

16' schwinn frame with sprocket and seat...$125 shipped..


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 566649
View attachment 566650



For Sale


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> 16' schwinn frame with sprocket and seat...$125 shipped..


fuck!! lucky im in rehab and im not buying anymore frames right now :banghead:


----------



## David831

elspock84 said:


> fuck!! lucky im in rehab and im not buying anymore frames right now :banghead:


And i dont got the money to buy it chingaos Hard Times


----------



## elspock84

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> And i dont got the money to buy it chingaos Hard Times


cause u need it to pay me when im done wit ur frame  un dia de estos :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

oneofakind said:


> 16' schwinn frame with sprocket and seat...$125 shipped..


Badass deal....


----------



## Lil Spanks

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Badass deal....


shouldnt you be working on the trike..lol


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Lil Spanks said:


> shouldnt you be working on the trike..lol


Can't find my painter....


----------



## viejitocencoast

chain guard 30 + shipping
fork crown - sold
candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat or will trade 4 20" wheels or part 
also 4sale 20" girls schwinn frame
l








Attached Thumbnails


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

For sale 12" radioflyer pm me if interested.


----------



## viejitocencoast

oneofakind said:


> 16' schwinn frame with sprocket and seat...$125 shipped..


nice gl


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> spinners- 150 shipped custom seat- 40 shipped TTT


TTT



ATX said:


> gold plated knockoff- 20 shipped triple twisted handlebars- 50 shipped TTT


TTT



ATX said:


> double twisted goosneck all da way top to bottom not dem bullshit ones dat r 1/2 way twisted- 30 shipped


TTT all parts still for sell


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

ATX said:


> TTT
> 
> TTT
> 
> TTT all parts still for sell


no one wants your junk atx :finger:


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 566803
16" mild diamond tank with blue Oriental candy over gold flake with teal patterns everything is twisted, seat is blue suede with peanut butter leather
..bike only been to two shows 600 or best offer or ill take a pedal car plus cash...we can work something out for shipping...I need the money to pay a big debt I owe...pm me or txt me 8052066084....


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Looking for a custom blue seat


TTT


----------



## CE 707

lesstime said:


> View attachment 566803
> 16" mild diamond tank with blue Oriental candy over gold flake with teal patterns everything is twisted, seat is blue suede with peanut butter leather
> ..bike only been to two shows 600 or best offer or ill take a pedal car plus cash...we can work something out for shipping...I need the money to pay a big debt I owe...pm me or txt me 8052066084....


That's nice


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> Twisted parts $110 shipped for all..


how much for the shoes lol


----------



## elspock84

180 shipped


----------



## Pure Lowridin

oneofakind said:


> Twisted parts $110 shipped for all..


Would you sell just the handlebars??


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> GOT ALOT OF SHOT FOR SHOOT A OFFER IF INTERESTED IN NE TNG LOCATED IN ORANGE COUNTY
> OR INTERESTED IN TRADE FOR 12 " or 20" parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn seat pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider collection 16" wheels got the pair needs cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 " semi frame redy for paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom handle bars just handle bars keeping the gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 " black n yellow schwinn seat pan gold plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 inch wheels black lip chrome n gold spokes
> Chin shin tires


TTT EVERYTNG STILL HERE EXCEPT THE CRUISER SCHWINN SEAT


----------



## Lil_Rob00

How much for the Handel bars or what will you trade for?


----------



## DjChey

anyone got 26" parts OG or China lmk


----------



## Wiick3d951

DjChey said:


> anyone got 26" parts OG or China lmk


I have fenders and fender braces for 26 inch


----------



## Farqup

furby714 said:


> TTT EVERYTNG STILL HERE EXCEPT THE CRUISER SCHWINN SEAT


How much for lowrider tires an will u ship them to Australia??


----------



## down79

anyone know of a good website for bike parts?


----------



## furby714

down79 said:


> anyone know of a good website for bike parts?


Depands on what u trying to buy. Anytng custom u can get on here china parts as well theres a cupl f&r sellers on here lesstime i believe is one of them n he also does custom parts so yea or u can u bicycledesigner.com
Masterlowrider.com i herd is good too

The ppl on here are all mostly reliable u can check the feedback page 
N theres a classified page u can buy stuff frm
Hope that can help u with sometng


----------



## Kiloz

down79 said:


> anyone know of a good website for bike parts?


http://fantasytoyslowriders.tripod.com

Its real place unlike a lot of other websites out there, plus they have good customer service.


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> Twisted parts $110 shipped for all..


SOLD


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> 16' schwinn frame with sprocket and seat...$125 shipped..


SOLD


----------



## rodriguezmodels

DOES ANYONE NOW WERE I CAN GET STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES 16 INCH BESIDES EBAY???


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> GOT ALOT OF SHOT FOR SHOOT A OFFER IF INTERESTED IN NE TNG LOCATED IN ORANGE COUNTY
> OR INTERESTED IN TRADE FOR 12 " or 20" parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 " semi frame redy for paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom handle bars just handle bars keeping the gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 " black n yellow schwinn seat pan gold plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 inch wheels black lip chrome n gold spokes
> Chin shin tires


TTT EVERYTNG STILL HERE EXCEPT THE CRUISER SCHWINN SEAT 16 inch rims with lowrider script tires SOLD


----------



## viejitocencoast

chain guard 30 + shipping
fork crown - sold
candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat or will trade 4 20" wheels or part 
also 4sale 20" girls schwinn frame
l








Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Juiced only

any one got a 24'' front wheel up for sale?


----------



## Juiced only

DjChey said:


> anyone got 26" parts OG or China lmk


Yup,I got a pair of NOS 26'' White Wall tires from late 60's/70's :drama:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-l...hite-super-deluxe-nylon-tires-26x1-175-a.html


----------



## Juiced only

ATX said:


> fatboy custom seat- 40 shipped gold plated knockoff- 20 shipped triple twisted handlebars- 50 shipped TTT


how tall are them twisted handlebars-?


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> custom full 20 in frame has primer ready for paint. $275 shipped!!! obo


230 shipped!!!!! or better offer!!!!


----------



## Socal#13

Wiick3d951 said:


> 230 shipped!!!!! or better offer!!!!


Some foo from another chapter migth take it hold on to it till ur toy drive he'll bether


----------



## Wiick3d951

Till when?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT EVER IN THE POCKET EDGAR, U ALREADY KNOW I DONT mess around lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z

I have this 1930s Deco Airflow trike, anyone interested?


----------



## rodriguezmodels

DOES ANYONE NOW WERE I CAN GET STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES 16 INCH BESIDES EBAY???


----------



## Socal#13

Wiick3d951 said:


> Till when?


Dec 9.


----------



## ATX

Juiced only said:


> how tall are them twisted handlebars-?


 14" high x 25" wide chrome triple square twist handlebars, 1" tube diameter to stem, 7/8" tube diameter to grips


----------



## H0PSH0P

WTB Pro hopper Hydraulic Cylinder for bike


----------



## Richiecool69elka

95rangeron14z said:


> I have this 1930s Deco Airflow trike, anyone interested?


I Might Be.PM Me How Much.Thanks


----------



## furby714

I GOT A SCHWINN STINGRAY FRAME IDK THE YEAR I KNOW ITS A 70s ITS PRIMERED INCLUDES FRAME FORK N CHAINGAURD 
LOOKIN TO GET 70


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Looking to buy a custom blue banana seat with matching love seat for a 20


----------



## furby714

Looking for a set of fork similar to these but just some custom twisted fork n handle bars too cromed alredy if posible thnx


----------



## liljoker

Wiick3d951 said:


> *
> 
> TTT!!! still got these parts with a lower price *:thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## liljoker

Wiick3d951 said:


> LED Lights and Kick Stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Pedals/ Bird Cage Pedals/ Bird Cage light Bracket/ Twisted Knock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird Caged and Twisted mirrors also got regular mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Twisted Fender Braces and Regular Fender Braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted Crown and Triple Twisted Crown and Bird Caged Pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Twisted Pedals Twisted Seat Post and Twisted Antenna


ho much tear drop mirrors


----------



## socios b.c. prez

furby714 said:


> I GOT A SCHWINN STINGRAY FRAME IDK THE YEAR I KNOW ITS A 70s ITS PRIMERED INCLUDES FRAME FORK N CHAINGAURD
> LOOKIN TO GET 70


June 1976


----------



## furby714

socios b.c. prez said:


> June 1976


Thnx man


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Two plate seat $25 shipped

































Spring seat $25 shipped


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Two plate seat $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring seat $25 shipped


damn i regret getn rid of my spring seat but fuck it now ama use a banana seat instead


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 570024



$45 Handlebars
$25 Crown


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

furby714 said:


> damn i regret getn rid of my spring seat but fuck it now ama use a banana seat instead


We can work something out....lmk


----------



## elspock84

*180 shipped obo*


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

elspock84 said:


> *180 shipped obo*


Badass....


----------



## eazzy101

liljoker said:


> ho much tear drop mirrors


How much double twist pedal and triple crown


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 570357


144 Twisted Wheels For Sale


----------



## CE 707

slo said:


> pump off my old trike fom the pro hopper kit NO LONGER MADE... might find the hoses still but no cylinders. nice gold and some chrome re done, litle use, and added a new mototr recently, im completely re doing the trike so THIS hydraulic set up will not fit it. 350 shipped for good quality PH parts... or i might leave it on my desk as a paper weight.... but rather see it used on a bike again..this is basically a car pump and dump..as advertized with pro hopper. PM me if serious.


thats a good cce motor to hop with goodluck on the sale


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 570410
View attachment 570411
View attachment 570412
View attachment 570413



Showtime Pump With Pro Hopper Dump For Sale Or Trade Had On Trike


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 570415
View attachment 570416



Low Joes Pump For Sale Or Trade Can Be Used For Bikes/Trikes


----------



## Richiecool69elka

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 570357
> 
> 
> 144 Twisted Wheels For Sale


PM Me How Much Bro...Thanks


----------



## Richiecool69elka

socios b.c. prez said:


> June 1976


Can You Please Tell Me The Year Of Mine? EL5089...Thanks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Richiecool69elka said:


> Can You Please Tell Me The Year Of Mine? EL5089...Thanks.


May 1975


----------



## Richiecool69elka

socios b.c. prez said:


> May 1975


Thanks Again...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Ineed Of A Trike Kit Anybody ?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> For sale 12" radioflyer pm me if interested.


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

For sale 1959 schwinn girls frame with trike fenders and tank copper paint with gold ice pearl and custom pinstriping and hand painted murals...$350 shipped...


----------



## furby714

oneofakind said:


> For sale 1959 schwinn girls frame with trike fenders and tank copper paint with gold ice pearl and custom pinstriping and hand painted murals...$350 shipped...


Sickkkkk good luck on sale what size is it


----------



## oneofakind

furby714 said:


> Sickkkkk good luck on sale what size is it


Thanks homie..its a 20'


----------



## furby714

oneofakind said:


> Thanks homie..its a 20'


Dammm if only i had da feds id get it off of u wud b sic


----------



## lesstime




----------



## viejitocencoast

chain guard 30 + shipping
fork crown - sold
candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat 100.00 shipped 
also 4sale 20" girls schwinn frame
l








Attached Thumbnails


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

oneofakind said:


> For sale 1959 schwinn girls frame with trike fenders and tank copper paint with gold ice pearl and custom pinstriping and hand painted murals...$350 shipped...


 thats sick wish I had $$$ good luck on the sale


----------



## Kiloz

I have 
Flat twisted handle bars
Flat twisted sissy bar that kicks back 
Bent fork round tube with twisted support bars
Twisted kick stand
Molded frame.

Make a offer for what ever. Bikes currently taken apart.


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> For sale 1959 schwinn girls frame with trike fenders and tank copper paint with gold ice pearl and custom pinstriping and hand painted murals...$350 shipped...


SOLD SOLD SOLD....!!!


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> my oldest son wanted to build his own lowrider bike but his heart is in to bmx bikes witch is fine by me so im going to support him on whatever he wants to do so posting up his parts to sell an the money put into a custom bmx bike so im posting this 16 inch pixie with pixie fenders the fenders need to be replated paints good painted by elspock84
> also have brand new handlebars an gooseneck along with a brand new seat an new bent forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> CE 707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my oldest son wanted to build his own lowrider bike but his heart is in to bmx bikes witch is fine by me so im going to support him on whatever he wants to do so posting up his parts to sell an the money put into a custom bmx bike so im posting this 16 inch pixie with pixie fenders the fenders need to be replated paints good painted by elspock84
> also have brand new handlebars an gooseneck along with a brand new seat an new bent forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> how much
Click to expand...


----------



## CE 707

not sure brotha lol


----------



## CE 707

all the parts are brand new besides fenders


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Need Custom Handlebars


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone have an extra 26" steering tube?


----------



## CE 707

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Need Custom Handlebars


how custom


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anyone have an extra 26" steering tube?


I do....ill send u a pic tomorrow


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I do....ill send u a pic tomorrow


Cool. Pm me and let me know how mush.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

CE 707 said:


> how custom



What You Got ?


----------



## David831

I need sum use 16" fenders


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wheres those black friday specials? :roflmao:


----------



## 78mc

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wheres those black friday specials? :roflmao:


Its crazy how some people are so cheap. But when it comes to selling their shit. They want top dollar.. Anyone that has dealed with me, knows I give good deals. & my shit isn't cheap.. I have been questioned on a couple things? I have one thing to say- go get it made yourself. See how much D Twist or Manny's will tax you.. I'm always willing to help out the newbies. Because I was there @ one time. But not looking to get robbed..


----------



## Lil_Rob00

78mc said:


> Its crazy how some people are so cheap. But when it comes to selling their shit. They want top dollar.. Anyone that has dealed with me, knows I give good deals. & my shit isn't cheap.. I have been questioned on a couple things? I have one thing to say- go get it made yourself. See how much D Twist or Manny's will tax you.. I'm always willing to help out the newbies. Because I was there @ one time. But not looking to get robbed..


X2 you gotta pay to play in this game


----------



## 78mc

Lil_Rob00 said:


> X2 you gotta pay to play in this game


That's right!! When I built my bike back in the days I worked my ass off to pay for my shit. I didn't have Mommy & Daddy to pay for my shit..


----------



## Clown Confusion

78mc said:


> Its crazy how some people are so cheap. But when it comes to selling their shit. They want top dollar.. Anyone that has dealed with me, knows I give good deals. & my shit isn't cheap.. I have been questioned on a couple things? I have one thing to say- go get it made yourself. See how much D Twist or Manny's will tax you.. I'm always willing to help out the newbies. Because I was there @ one time. But not looking to get robbed..


agree


----------



## cone_weezy

78mc said:


> Its crazy how some people are so cheap. But when it comes to selling their shit. They want top dollar.. Anyone that has dealed with me, knows I give good deals. & my shit isn't cheap.. I have been questioned on a couple things? I have one thing to say- go get it made yourself. See how much D Twist or Manny's will tax you.. I'm always willing to help out the newbies. Because I was there @ one time. But not looking to get robbed..



Dam wish i can afford some manny & dtwist parts even china parts ,maybe one day until then im just a window shopper


----------



## viejitocencoast

chain guard 30 + shipping
fork crown - sold
candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat 100.00 shipped 
also 4sale 20" girls schwinn frame
l








Attached Thumbnails


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

GOLD SQ TWISTED MIRRORS ONLY $5 EACH + shipping (RED OR BLUE)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

16" stock fork only $25+ship


----------



## ATX

I gotta Manny part I bot a dtwist part so I kno you ain't talkin bout me hee hee hee heeeeeee


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got some frames for sale. Rims pictured not for sale


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got some frames for sale. Rims pictured not for sale


How much for the three boys frames?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> How much for the three boys frames?


Pm sent


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Any of you fuckers want to buy a watch. :squint:


----------



## dreamer1

I have a pedal car for sale....red fire truck....local pick up since I don't have pay pal or checking account....located in orange county....120... Clean no scratches....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

78mc said:


> That's right!! When I built my bike back in the days I worked my ass off to pay for my shit. I didn't have Mommy & Daddy to pay for my shit..


its kinda funny kus my parents havent put a dollar into my bike. Only thing my pops has done is pay for the gas to get me to the show. N any distance shows I pay for.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U kow it is funny. For your info the parts I posted are way cheaper then going and buying them new, jus because they were never used I droped 50-100 off what they cost at KRAZY KUTTING. for the peoplebthat actually tlked to me got a better price. But those who said fuck ur expensive n they offer 300 for bars,sissy,forks,ingraved sprocket,steering wheel NOW THATS A RIPOFF, JUS BECAUSE others get homie hookups doesent mean ur gunna get that from everybody n what I posted was a joke. N I found a place for $10 bucks a foot were they can do the same shit as dtwist but I dont like it as much. Thats y I dont have it. But if I wanted it id have it


78mc said:


> Its crazy how some people are so cheap. But when it comes to selling their shit. They want top dollar.. Anyone that has dealed with me, knows I give good deals. & my shit isn't cheap.. I have been questioned on a couple things? I have one thing to say- go get it made yourself. See how much D Twist or Manny's will tax you.. I'm always willing to help out the newbies. Because I was there @ one time. But not looking to get robbed..


----------



## cone_weezy

You mad bro? Do u need a hug or something


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## mr.widow-maker

cone_weezy said:


> You mad bro? Do u need a hug or something


I aint mad, im not gunna jus let someone say something n me not reply. Thats all


----------



## eazzy101

mr.widow-maker said:


> U kow it is funny. For your info the parts I posted are way cheaper then going and buying them new, jus because they were never used I droped 50-100 off what they cost at KRAZY KUTTING. for the peoplebthat actually tlked to me got a better price. But those who said fuck ur expensive n they offer 300 for bars,sissy,forks,ingraved sprocket,steering wheel NOW THATS A RIPOFF, JUS BECAUSE others get homie hookups doesent mean ur gunna get that from everybody n what I posted was a joke. N I found a place for $10 bucks a foot were they can do the same shit as dtwist but I dont like it as much. Thats y I dont have it. But if I wanted it id have it


Thanx for the bike widow good ass price fuk what they talking bout


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*ANYTIME :h5:* 


eazzy101 said:


> Thanx for the bike widow good ass price fuk what they talking bout


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


:finger:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

turn table best offer 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grt396RFHVA&feature=share&list=ULGrt396RFHVA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

STR8_CLOWN'N said:


> turn table best offer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grt396RFHVA&feature=share&list=ULGrt396RFHVA


The video don't work bro.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

video not popping up seem's to be happening else were on here too. Phil and the site owner must be screwin with the site again. wouldent let me quote a pic earlyer. kept giving me a error message when i went to post.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

ok well here is the video link 
http://youtu.be/Grt396RFHVA


----------



## streetsupraz




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

thanks bro how you do it???


----------



## 78mc

mr.widow-maker said:


> U kow it is funny. For your info the parts I posted are way cheaper then going and buying them new, jus because they were never used I droped 50-100 off what they cost at KRAZY KUTTING. for the peoplebthat actually tlked to me got a better price. But those who said fuck ur expensive n they offer 300 for bars,sissy,forks,ingraved sprocket,steering wheel NOW THATS A RIPOFF, JUS BECAUSE others get homie hookups doesent mean ur gunna get that from everybody n what I posted was a joke. N I found a place for $10 bucks a foot were they can do the same shit as dtwist but I dont like it as much. Thats y I dont have it. But if I wanted it id have it


Listen up younger.. I saw that you put- Where are the black friday specials? I wasn't pointing the finger @ you... So you need to kick back.. Know what's up before you run your mouth.. You like to play around & talk shit. I thought you were joking.. I guess not...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:inout:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

78mc said:


> Listen up younger.. I saw that you put- Where are the black friday specials? I wasn't pointing the finger @ you... So you need to kick back.. Know what's up before you run your mouth.. You like to play around & talk shit. I thought you were joking.. I guess not...


ok then who where u talking to?? Oviously me if u quoted to my coment correct! :dunno: thats how it normally goes, so keep trying to come up wth your lame excuse . U cant fool me cuz I kow u were talking to me , u jus tried to make it not ovious n keep my name out. :drama:


----------



## cone_weezy

:drama:


----------



## Clown Confusion

who gives a flying fuck ...... now back to topic 

looking for some 12''tiger handle bars


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*WHERES THOSE CYBER MONDAY SPECIALS AT?  for those who get all booty tickled its a joke *


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*CYBER MONDAY SPECIAL $100 each SHIPPED *
View attachment 573418
View attachment 573419


----------



## elspock84

*180 shipped obo*


----------



## 78mc

mr.widow-maker said:


> ok then who where u talking to?? Oviously me if u quoted to my coment correct! :dunno: thats how it normally goes, so keep trying to come up wth your lame excuse . U cant fool me cuz I kow u were talking to me , u jus tried to make it not ovious n keep my name out. :drama:


 BELIEVE ME IF HAD SOMETHING TO SAY TO YOU? I WOULD!! LIKE I SAID BEFORE YOUNGER YOU NEED TO WAIT YOUR MOUTH... OR YOUR GOING TO BECOME CALIFORNIA'S ATX... :buttkick:


----------



## ATX

78mc said:


> BELIEVE ME IF HAD SOMETHING TO SAY TO YOU? I WOULD!! LIKE I SAID BEFORE YOUNGER YOU NEED TO WAIT YOUR MOUTH... OR YOUR GOING TO BECOME CALIFORNIA'S ATX... :buttkick:


 HA HA HA HA HA HA i aint trippin dawg you can hate all you want my life doesnt revolve off a computer jus because you have a job or better bikes then me doesnt mean shit as long as im doin bikes thats all that matters my shit aint jacked, i havent got ran overed so im good yea i took some losses in the past pero im over it I beat the spinner bike club 3X's so thats good enough for me 

if you wanna hate more power to you i aint trippin it is wat it is


----------



## mr.widow-maker

78mc said:


> BELIEVE ME IF HAD SOMETHING TO SAY TO YOU? I WOULD!! LIKE I SAID BEFORE YOUNGER YOU NEED TO WAIT YOUR MOUTH... OR YOUR GOING TO BECOME CALIFORNIA'S ATX... :buttkick:


:drama:


----------



## 78mc

QUOTE=ATX;16167012]HA HA HA HA HA HA i aint trippin dawg you can hate all you want my life doesnt revolve off a computer jus because you have a job or better bikes then me doesnt mean shit as long as im doin bikes thats all that matters my shit aint jacked, i havent got ran overed so im good yea i took some losses in the past pero im over it I beat the spinner bike club 3X's so thats good enough for me 
if you wanna hate more power to you i aint trippin it is wat it is[/QUOTE]

No one talking to your pussy ass!! So go fuck yourself & your played out spinner!!


----------



## Clown Confusion

Solo podemos conseguir a lo largo de lol


----------



## It's Johnny

mr.widow-maker said:


> *CYBER MONDAY SPECIAL $100 each SHIPPED *
> View attachment 573418
> View attachment 573419


stupid question but you use these for what??


----------



## It's Johnny

oneofakind said:


> Twisted parts $110 shipped for all..


you still got these??


----------



## cone_weezy

It's Johnny said:


> stupid question but you use these for what??


It a pump find these on a convertible cars dam a 100 bucks each fuck that u can gets these in junk yard for 15-20 bucks


----------



## R0L0

cone_weezy said:


> It a pump find these on a convertible cars dam a 100 bucks each fuck that u can gets these in junk yard for 15-20 bucks


x2


----------



## oneofakind

It's Johnny said:


> you still got these??


Nope sold...


----------



## liljoker

oneofakind said:


> Nope sold...


hey whats up homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> *CYBER MONDAY SPECIAL $100 each SHIPPED *
> View attachment 573418
> View attachment 573419


SOLD ALL 3 FOR $250. THAT GOES FOR ALL U HATERZ


----------



## 78mc

cone_weezy said:


> It a pump find these on a convertible cars dam a 100 bucks each fuck that u can gets these in junk yard for 15-20 bucks


X3


----------



## casper805

R0L0 said:


> x2


X20


----------



## Clown Confusion

cone_weezy said:


> It a pump find these on a convertible cars dam a 100 bucks each fuck that u can gets these in junk yard for 15-20 bucks


x4


----------



## socios b.c. prez

mr.widow-maker said:


> SOLD ALL 3 FOR $250. THAT GOES FOR ALL U HATERZ


Tell em aye


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

mr.widow-maker said:


> SOLD ALL 3 FOR $250. THAT GOES FOR ALL U HATERZ


What's up with your pissy attitude lately?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

FEELINGS Nothing More Than FEELINGS...:tears:


----------



## dreamer1

I have a few parts for sale....I have a box n seat for a trike crocodile skin with or without the system 2 61/2 2 6x9 10' sub amp n stereo with usb...also forks sprocket handle bars steering wheel muffler s with dummy lights....pm for prices located in orange county......


----------



## dreamer1

View attachment 573770


Everything in good condition


----------



## Socal#13

Trike box already upholtry with a matching seat..the homie that was gonna reupholster has gonna do a aztec calender in back of the so it has a good surface to do wat ever you want with mirors in the back of the seat.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

GOLD "TONE" SQ TWISTED 20" FORK BRACES ONLY $15+ship (brand NEW)


----------



## Tripps

How much for the system dreamer


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

custom handle bar plates $35+shipping


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for 12'' seat


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Two plate seat $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring seat $25 shipped


Still hot these if anybody needs one or both....


----------



## Wiick3d951

230 shipped or 200 picked up primer and sanded ready for paint.


----------



## Tripps

What up am looking go a air kit hit me up if you have one I just want new


----------



## viejitocencoast

chain guard 30 + shipping
fork crown - sold
candy pink frame with pen striping and silver leafing - painted by showbound , comes with sprocket/crank set and seat 100.00 shipped 
also 4sale 20" girls schwinn frame
l








Attached Thumbnails


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> spinners- 150 shipped custom seat- 40 shipped TTT


custom seat sold still got handlebars TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Tripps said:


> What up am looking go a air kit hit me up if you have one I just want new


I Already told you were you can get one


----------



## JAMES843

I am looking for a pixie 2 chain guard need one with no dents in it


----------



## furby714

JAMES843 said:


> I am looking for a pixie 2 chain guard need one with no dents in it


Homie has one i tnk he wants like 20 plus shipping or sometng


----------



## JAMES843

furby714 said:


> Homie has one i tnk he wants like 20 plus shipping or sometng


can you see if you can get a pic for me i am looking for the full circle one


----------



## furby714

JAMES843 said:


> can you see if you can get a pic for me i am looking for the full circle one


Thats a one he das


----------



## JAMES843

furby714 said:


> Thats a one he das


can you get me a pic?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 575050
View attachment 575052
View attachment 575053
View attachment 575054
View attachment 575055
View attachment 575051


Trike Seat,Steering Wheel Cover,Bannanna Seat,And Conetal Kit Cover


----------



## Amahury760

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 575050
> View attachment 575052
> View attachment 575053
> View attachment 575054
> View attachment 575055
> View attachment 575051
> 
> 
> Trike Seat,Steering Wheel Cover,Bannanna Seat,And Conetal Kit Cover


Pm a price for trike seat, and banana seat


----------



## Wiick3d951

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 575050
> View attachment 575052
> View attachment 575053
> View attachment 575054
> View attachment 575055
> View attachment 575051
> 
> 
> Trike Seat,Steering Wheel Cover,Bannanna Seat,And Conetal Kit Cover


Down to trade


----------



## dreamer1

dreamer1 said:


> I have a few parts for sale....I have a box n seat for a trike crocodile skin with or without the system 2 61/2 2 6x9 10' sub amp n stereo with usb...also forks sprocket handle bars steering wheel muffler s with dummy lights....pm for prices located in orange county......


Ttt


----------



## elspock84

* 160 shipped obo*


----------



## [email protected]

how much? pm a price


----------



## dave_st23

Looking for lil tiger frame pm me what you have


----------



## ATX

still got triple twisted handlebars for sell im:420: will post pics later


----------



## dreamer1

dreamer1 said:


> View attachment 573770
> 
> 
> All parts r clean....trike kit n frame not for sale everything else goes..pm for prices


----------



## ATX

triple twisted handlebars- 50 shipped
2green bee lights- 10 shipped
black steering wheel cover- 10 shipped
gold plated knockoff- 15 shipped
TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

Here is the 16" stock fork on ebay get a hell of a deal 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170951727949


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

One of my members is looking for a all chrome 20" frame let me know the price


----------



## RayMan

Anyone know where I can get a sissy bar like this


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

RayMan said:


> Anyone know where I can get a sissy bar like this


Only place i've seen them lately is eBay.


----------



## RayMan

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Only place i've seen them lately is eBay.


Man, I never see them on eBay and I've been looking like once a week for 2 years


----------



## USMCJOEY22

Any one know we're I can get one of these http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/60348_138887449489083_2679268_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## cone_weezy

USMCJOEY22 said:


> Any one know we're I can get one of these http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/60348_138887449489083_2679268_n.jpg?dl=1



dtwist,but i dont think he going to make another set


----------



## David831

USMCJOEY22 said:


> Any one know we're I can get one of these http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/60348_138887449489083_2679268_n.jpg?dl=1


I dont think thell make one of those again they just maid one and it was for doggystyle


----------



## USMCJOEY22

Aww ok kool thanx man...... Have there for sale any one want to buy dem let me know http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/200017_472925389396916_1714810274_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## viejitocencoast

RayMan said:


> Anyone know where I can get a sissy bar like this


masterlowrider.com


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Is master lowrider the same person that is on eBay the is selling parts under the name cruisinthelowlife out of homosassa FL? I haven't been able to reach them at all. If so beware read the reviews on eBay.


----------



## RayMan

viejitocencoast said:


> masterlowrider.com


Looking for one with the backrest attached sorry


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

RayMan said:


> Looking for one with the backrest attached sorry



RED
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUE-PAD-SE...901?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a9de9355
BLUE
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-PAD-SEA...819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cff12d92b


----------



## Est.1979

Looking 4 show chrome wheels...I got a clean pair of square twisted spoke wheels to trade


----------



## furby714

Hhave these for sale hit mi up with a offer


----------



## RayMan

Is that a speedometer?


----------



## furby714

RayMan said:


> Is that a speedometer?


Yes sir


----------



## RayMan

Nice how much?


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> Hhave these for sale hit mi up with a offer


Everythng gone


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple twisted handlebars- 50 shipped
> 2green bee lights- 10 shipped
> black steering wheel cover- 10 shipped
> gold plated knockoff- 15 shipped
> TTT


TTT


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> CE 707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my oldest son wanted to build his own lowrider bike but his heart is in to bmx bikes witch is fine by me so im going to support him on whatever he wants to do so posting up his parts to sell an the money put into a custom bmx bike so im posting this 16 inch pixie with pixie fenders the fenders need to be replated paints good painted by elspock84
> also have brand new handlebars an gooseneck along with a brand new seat an new bent forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> parts gone still got fenders an frame
Click to expand...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Does anyone have a clean Schwinn seat post?


----------



## lil deville

RayMan said:


> Anyone know where I can get a sissy bar like this


I have them all day long... FantasyToysLowriders.tripod.com


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> Does anyone have a clean Schwinn seat post?


Let me see if I have an extra one


----------



## Tripps

looking for schwinn sting ray parts like frames,handalbars,rims,forks,sisbars,and ever thing schwing for a 20


----------



## sneekyg909

View attachment 576444


$30.00 shipped


----------



## furby714

Tripps said:


> looking for schwinn sting ray parts like frames,handalbars,rims,forks,sisbars,and ever thing schwing for a 20


I got frame fork chaingaurd crank sprocket gooseneck rear fender seat pan that need recover 
All parts need to b polished or rechromed and frame is primered redy to paint


----------



## Tripps

furby714 said:


> I got frame fork chaingaurd crank sprocket gooseneck rear fender seat pan that need recover
> All parts need to b polished or rechromed and frame is primered redy to paint


let me see ese


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714

I have 26 inch bent forks for sale mint condition tried to fit it on my stretch beach cruiser but dont work well with macargi bikes. hit me up if your interested


----------



## Tripps

Let me see


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Anybody have custom fenders for a 20"


----------



## Justin-Az

socios b.c. prez said:


> Does anyone have a clean Schwinn seat post?


Search rechromed Schwinn on ebay theres a cali based seller on there that has allot of rechromed schwinn parts, I got a post and a clamp from him and it was real nice. Just looked and he has a rechromed schwinn post listed now thats going for like 13 bucks.


----------



## Est.1979

socios b.c. prez said:


> Does anyone have a clean Schwinn seat post?


I got 1 from a exerciser bike so it has numbers on it...


----------



## ATX

gold plated steering wheel- 60 shipped


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Justin-Az said:


> Search rechromed Schwinn on ebay theres a cali based seller on there that has allot of rechromed schwinn parts, I got a post and a clamp from him and it was real nice. Just looked and he has a rechromed schwinn post listed now thats going for like 13 bucks.


I bought something from that guy a while ago and I gave him bad feedback. I dont think he will sell anything to me. :facepalm:


----------



## ATX

chrome birdcage cont kit- 30 shipped
lowrider head- 40 shipped
old school lowrider bicycle headlight- 20 shipped


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> chrome birdcage cont kit- 30 shipped
> lowrider head- 40 shipped
> old school lowrider bicycle headlight- 20 shipped





ATX said:


> gold plated steering wheel- 60 shipped


keepin everything


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

ATX said:


> Nahh pero I kno your mama is makin you lol we ain't hurtin


and thats why u keepn your junk


----------



## EL RAIDER

socios b.c. prez said:


> I bought something from that guy a while ago and I gave him bad feedback. I dont think he will sell anything to me. :facepalm:



:roflmao:sucks 2 be u wey


----------



## ATX

parts are back up for sale

old school lowrider bicycle headlight- 20 shipped
gold plated steering wheel- 60 shipped
double twisted gooseneck top to bottom- 30 shipped
birdcage cont. kit- 30 shipped


----------



## ethanbubba

How much for all shipped to 79720 and does anyone know where I can find new lowrider bike parts I'm tryin to build a bike for my 7 yr old thnx


----------



## furby714

MY HOMIE HAS TWO TRICYCLES FOR SALE SHOW REDY N READY FOR CHRISMAS. 
FIRST ONE LOOKS LIKE FRM THE 40s 50s its a raspbaerry powdercoat with pinstriping tryn to keep it with a clasic look just display n redy for shows



































This one is idk what brand nd is powder coated candy purple with gold plated parts and pinstriping n leafing this one just needs a sick display n ur good to go 



























HE WANTS 250 plus shipping obo each lmk if interested or u can hi him up to his fone its 7142093456 his name is george


----------



## Tripps

what up still looking for schwinn sting ray parts am looking for ever thing


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Tripps said:


> what up still looking for schwinn sting ray parts am looking for ever thing


I got a stock fork but I dont know if your going og on it?


----------



## Tripps

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got a stock fork but I dont know if your going og on it?


yea i want to make one that looks old school bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Ok I will take some pics of it tonight.


----------



## USMCJOEY22

Does any one have some custom handlebars for sale


----------



## Socal#13

Got some stuff for sale pm me for more info.


----------



## ATX

ethanbubba said:


> How much for all shipped to 79720 and does anyone know where I can find new lowrider bike parts I'm tryin to build a bike for my 7 yr old thnx


125 shipped


----------



## ATX

gold plated custom handlebars- 40 shipped


----------



## dreamer1

How much for the mirrors


----------



## dreamer1




----------



## D Twist

*Closing this topic until I can clean up the bullshit...will reopen it after*


----------



## D Twist

*keep this topic for parts for sale ONLY!*


----------



## DjChey

got a complete red pixie I got a while a go from bigLox looking to trade for some 20" parts straight spring forks fenders sissy bar banana seat mostly have to fit an Og Schwinn lmk can send pics Damn Everything Gone ASAP


----------



## Lil Spanks

DjChey said:


> got a complete red pixie I got a while a go from bigLox looking to trade for some 20" parts straight spring forks fenders sissy bar banana seat mostly have to fit an Og Schwinn lmk can send pics Damn Everything Gone ASAP


any pics


----------



## Amahury760

DjChey said:


> got a complete red pixie I got a while a go from bigLox looking to trade for some 20" parts straight spring forks fenders sissy bar banana seat mostly have to fit an Og Schwinn lmk can send pics Damn Everything Gone ASAP


How much, and pics ?


----------



## elspock84

D Twist said:


> *Closing this topic until I can clean up the bullshit...will reopen it after*


Can I tag dis comment on Facebook


----------



## DjChey

Gone to TWISTED OC thanks for the trade


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## dreamer1

View attachment 578222

I have this pedal car for sale its clean no scratches...located in orange county....shoot me an offer


----------



## Tripps

What up am still looking for schwinn sting ray parts am looking for ever thing


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Tripps said:


> What up am still looking for schwinn sting ray parts am looking for ever thing


I will post up pics tonight for sure of what I have. You got a frame right?


----------



## Tripps

na am trying to get everthing or a whole bike


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Still got this if anyone is interested.
Original 1930s Deco Trike


----------



## ChemSchwinn

Tripps said:


> na am trying to get everthing or a whole bike



I got the following:

-Schwinn approved headlight w/bracket
-1970 schwinn 20" springer fork comes with extra yoke needs chrome.
-schwinn ducktail rear fender
-Chrome plated 20" persons u.s.a. seat pan
-schwinn "s" fork bolts set
-white schwinn slim grips in good condition
..i know i have alot more but these are the extra parts i have from my schwinn build! money talks!! cash me out, 100% schwinn approved parts, i am also custom making schwinn headbadges with gold leafing on the borders and letters.


----------



## Est.1979

ChemSchwinn said:


> I got the following:
> 
> -Schwinn approved headlight w/bracket
> -1970 schwinn 20" springer fork comes with extra yoke needs chrome.
> -schwinn ducktail rear fender
> -Chrome plated 20" persons u.s.a. seat pan
> -schwinn "s" fork bolts set
> -white schwinn slim grips in good condition
> ..i know i have alot more but these are the extra parts i have from my schwinn build! money talks!! cash me out, 100% schwinn approved parts, i am also custom making schwinn headbadges with gold leafing on the borders and letters.


how much for the chrome seat pan?


----------



## Blue94cady

ChemSchwinn said:


> I got the following:
> 
> -Schwinn approved headlight w/bracket
> -1970 schwinn 20" springer fork comes with extra yoke needs chrome.
> -schwinn ducktail rear fender
> -Chrome plated 20" persons u.s.a. seat pan
> -schwinn "s" fork bolts set
> -white schwinn slim grips in good condition
> ..i know i have alot more but these are the extra parts i have from my schwinn build! money talks!! cash me out, 100% schwinn approved parts, i am also custom making schwinn headbadges with gold leafing on the borders and letters.


How much for the spring fork?


----------



## ChemSchwinn

i aint gonna lie i want good money for the springer fork...i got 2 sets! one is chrome plated and other one needs restoring. here is a picture of the chrome ones...

View attachment 578638


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> parts are back up for sale
> 
> old school lowrider bicycle headlight- 20 shipped
> gold plated steering wheel- 60 shipped
> double twisted gooseneck top to bottom- 30 shipped
> birdcage cont. kit- 30 shipped


gold plated sw birdcage cont kit knockoff SOLD


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> gold plated custom handlebars- 40 shipped


SOLD


----------



## ATX

dr pepper sw- 50 shipped
ala crown- 75 shipped


----------



## dreamer1

Man fucken atx selling hes bike by pieces......wats next


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hes adding custon. Dont kow y he hasent uploaded a pic.


----------



## ATX

tryin come up pero the change is for the best


----------



## elspock84

*160 shipped obo*


----------



## ATX

money sign steering wheel- 60 shipped


----------



## runninlow

95rangeron14z said:


> Still got this if anyone is interested.
> Original 1930s Deco Trike


How much?


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> parts are back up for sale
> 
> old school lowrider bicycle headlight- 20 shipped
> double twisted gooseneck top to bottom- 30 shipped


TTT



ATX said:


> triple twisted handlebars- 50 shipped
> 2green bee lights- 10 shipped
> black steering wheel cover- 10 shipped
> TTT


TTT



ATX said:


> dr pepper sw- 50 shipped
> ala crown- 75 shipped


TTT



ATX said:


> money sign steering wheel- 60 shipped


TTT


----------



## Tripps

What up am looking for 1973
schwinn sting ray parts like the bullit light , handal bars , original schwinn 20 inch 36 spoke rims,20 inch sisy bars,20inch spring fork,two 20inch schwinn white walls
Only in ORANGE COUNTY


----------



## furby714

Tripps said:


> What up am looking for 1973
> schwinn sting ray parts like the bullit light , handal bars , original schwinn 20 inch 36 spoke rims,20 inch sisy bars,20inch spring fork,two 20inch schwinn white walls
> Only in ORANGE COUNTY


What type of rims u looking for s-2 or s-7.


----------



## Tripps

1 speed ese


----------



## oneofakind

Tripps said:


> 1 speed ese


LOL..SO YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT HE'S TALKING ABOUT..??


----------



## Tripps

Na its going to be the first time am going to redo a schwinn so on the way am makeing it I want to learn a lili bit more on the way


----------



## dreamer1

I have a 1974 forks but I dont think it will fit since ur looking 1973 parts...  "ese"


----------



## furby714

Tripps said:


> 1 speed ese


If i was u i wud go with s-2 cuz for s-7. Itd b hard as fuck too get the wite wall tires.


----------



## Tripps

Orale let me seen ese
.


----------



## Lynotch

I'm looking for a OG 1950-1954 16" Schwinn bantam/spitfire gooseneck. Anybody have one for sale?


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> TTT


 triple twisted handlebars SOLD


----------



## furby714

Lynotch said:


> I'm looking for a OG 1950-1954 16" Schwinn bantam/spitfire gooseneck. Anybody have one for sale?


Dam das old ive only see one all complete but vato want like 1000


----------



## Lynotch

furby714 said:


> Dam das old ive only see one all complete but vato want like 1000


I've seen the goosenecks before but nobody wants them cuz there handlebars are smaller then normal.


----------



## RayMan

Anybody got a stretched 26" cruiser frame?


----------



## USMCJOEY22

still got these for sale


----------



## dreamer1

dreamer1 said:


> View attachment 578222
> 
> I have this pedal car for sale its clean no scratches...located in orange county....shoot me an offer


Sold!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrider1983

how much


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Any of you fuckers have a 16in frame. :squint:


----------



## furby714

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Any of you fuckers have a 16in frame. :squint:


What kinda 16 ??


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

furby714 said:


> What kinda 16 ??


Schwinn pixie or stingray. 1 speed ese.


----------



## furby714

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Schwinn pixie or stingray. 1 speed ese.


Homie has a pixie frame


----------



## DavidVFCC

USMCJOEY22 said:


> still got these for sale


how much and what size


----------



## Richiecool69elka

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Schwinn pixie or stingray. 1 speed ese.


I got a 1 Speed 16 inch Schwinn Stingray Frame.Ese.Shoot Me an Offer Ese.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Richiecool69elka said:


> I got a 1 Speed 16 inch Schwinn Stingray Frame.Ese.Shoot Me an Offer Ese.


Pm sent ese


----------



## oneofakind

GOT THIS POSSIBLE TRADE OR FOR SALE..16' SCHWINN MINI SCRAMBLER..PM OFFERS IF INTERESTED..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

oneofakind said:


> GOT THIS POSSIBLE TRADE OR FOR SALE..16' SCHWINN MINI SCRAMBLER..PM OFFERS IF INTERESTED..


What kind of trades you lookin for?


----------



## Clown Confusion

how much


----------



## USMCJOEY22

USMCJOEY22 said:


> still got these for sale



170$ +15 for shipping anyone intrested let me know


----------



## oneofakind

16' schwinn mini scrambler..$165 shipped or partial trade...


----------



## Kiloz

I was thinking around $120 for the bike parts.


----------



## dreamer1

Kiloz said:


> I was thinking around $120 for the bike parts.


Wat aboit the machetes bro! !!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Kiloz said:


> I was thinking around $120 for the bike parts.


How much for the handlebars?


----------



## schwinn1966

$225 Shipped NEW


20"


----------



## David831

I need sum double water twist stuff or d twist stuff for sum round mirrors


----------



## Kiloz

socios b.c. prez said:


> How much for the handlebars?


Im open to offers


----------



## Kiloz

dreamer1 said:


> Wat aboit the machetes bro! !!!!!!


I paint machetes for fun, I'll paint anything honestly. I have the a disease called graffiti.Want one painted with your name?


----------



## dreamer1

I can see the graffiti next to the machetes bro.....lol they look good bro


----------



## INKEDUP

Looking for a pedal car project pm me if u have one


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> Looking for a pedal car project pm me if u have one


There a firetruck on craigslist for 120


----------



## Socal#13

Furby it was probably dreamers.


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Furby it was probably dreamers.


Hahaha o shit serioo 
There another one on there too


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> There a firetruck on craigslist for 120


http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/atq/3433683707.html


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

schwinn1966 said:


> $225 Shipped NEW


Shipped from where?


----------



## Kiloz

dreamer1 said:


> I can see the graffiti next to the machetes bro.....lol they look good bro


:werd:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Kiloz said:


> I was thinking around $120 for the bike parts.


i might be interested in all the parts everything but, the twisted seat and twisted seat trim. would you be willing to send overseas, lol. i just got a fold up bike from one of the locals earlier today.


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> i might be interested in all the parts everything but, the twisted seat and twisted seat trim. would you be willing to send overseas, lol. i just got a fold up bike from one of the locals earlier today.


Yea ill send it over to you bro, if you want I have rims and fenders I could also send.


----------



## elspock84

1979 fair lady 50 shipped 


















1971 lil chick 50 shipped 


















schwinn pixie wit chainguard 65 shipped










1979 schwinn pixie wit chainguard 55 shipped


----------



## elspock84

1969 fairlady 40 shipped


----------



## elspock84

1963 24in schwinn 80 shipped


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Furby it was probably dreamers.


No bro I sold mine already.......


----------



## schwinn1966

COLORADO


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

schwinn1966 said:


> COLORADO


What's the lowest you'll go


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody have 12inch bikes for sale project ??? Or maybe something done up. Need one ASAP for Xmas

Or lil tiger


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Kiloz said:


> Yea ill send it over to you bro, if you want I have rims and fenders I could also send.


20 inch or 16in?


----------



## furby714

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Anybody have 12inch bikes for sale project ??? Or maybe something done up. Need one ASAP for Xmas


Radioflyer project ??? 
40 bux da homie has one


----------



## David831

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Anybody have 12inch bikes for sale project ??? Or maybe something done up. Need one ASAP for Xmas
> 
> Or lil tiger


I have a radio flyer frame wheels n fork


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I have a radio flyer frame wheels n fork


Pm a pic please thanks


----------



## David831

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pm a pic please thanks


Ill send u one on facebook


----------



## kajumbo

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Anybody have 12inch bikes for sale project ??? Or maybe something done up. Need one ASAP for Xmas
> 
> Or lil tiger


I got lil tiger frame Nos tires and sum sandblasted rims for sale


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

kajumbo said:


> I got lil tiger frame Nos tires and sum sandblasted rims for sale


I'm looking for a complete bike. But thank for the help


----------



## BIG RAY RAY

schwinn1966 said:


> $225 Shipped NEW
> 
> 
> 20"


Get with me im looking for them


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I need handle bars/goose neck/tbar/spring n crown for a 12inch radio flyer bike. ASAP before chrimsas


----------



## Socal#13

Got a custom frame for sale a custom sissybar a pair of braw new custom pedals. Some regular fenders with some aztec engraveing on them some braces a trike box with watching seat. For sale. Will post pics later on.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Got a custom frame for sale a custom sissybar a pair of braw new custom pedals. Some regular fenders with some aztec engraveing on them some braces a trike box with watching seat. For sale. Will post pics later on.


Send me a pm with price n pic for the pedal


----------



## Socal#13

Got a custom frame for sale a custom sissybar a pair of braw new custom pedals. Some regular fenders with some aztec engraveing on them some braces a trike box with watching seat. For sale. Will post pics later on.


----------



## Tripps

How much for the fenders


----------



## Socal#13

Frame 120 or best offer
No shipping


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> 20 inch or 16in?












Heres the 20" wheels.


----------



## Socal#13

Fenders 30 braces 25 no shipping


----------



## Socal#13

Sissybar 150 no shipping


----------



## dreamer1

Socal y r u selling all ur shit bro.....


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

For sale or trade for four 20" double square twisted fender braces, double square twisted crown, double square twisted headlight bracket


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Socal y r u selling all ur shit bro.....


Cus foo i need something new to work on.


----------



## Tripps

Are the fenders for a 20


----------



## Socal#13

Tripps said:


> Are the fenders for a 20


Yeah.


----------



## Tripps

They look bigger


----------



## Socal#13

Nah ther for a 20" homie. I had them on my bike.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

STILL LOOKING FOR LIL TIGER OR 12inch bike fix up or project need to be complete no parts missing


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Looking For A Complete Lowrider Bike Street .


----------



## ATX

ala crown- 55 shipped
black steerin wheel cover and 2 green bee lights- 20 shipped


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> *160 shipped obo*


.
sold


----------



## Justin-Az

Custom Muraled Seat Pan for Sale


----------



## elspock84

1963 24in schwinn 80 shipped 










1969 fairlady 40 shipped 


















1979 fair lady 50 shipped 

















1971 lil chick 50 shipped 

















schwinn pixie wit chainguard 65 shipped









1979 schwinn pixie wit chainguard 55 shipped


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 584012


Twisted Steering Wheel $50 Shipped


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

elspock84 said:


> 1963 24in schwinn 80 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969 fairlady 40 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1979 fair lady 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1971 lil chick 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schwinn pixie wit chainguard 65 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1979 schwinn pixie wit chainguard 55 shipped


You're killing me with all these frames


----------



## elspock84

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> You're killing me with all these frames


Let me know when u ready


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

elspock84 said:


> Let me know when u ready


Will do


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Custom Muraled Seat Pan for Sale


Im asking 100 shipped for the seat, it fits a 20". I got the seat on a bike I bought and nothing wrong with it, Im just selling it because I swapped it out for a hotstuff seat. Original owner paid 150 to have seat made by Showbound.


----------



## dreamer1

View attachment 584719

I have this parts for sale if ur interested pm..I have both mufflers with bb lights..steering wheel n bumper. ..pm for prices u pay for shipping located in orange county


----------



## ATX

old school lowrider headlight- 20 shipped


----------



## ATX

gold plated steering wheel- 60 shipped


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

If anyone has a schwinn steering tube for a 20" please let me know.


----------



## Justin-Az

Anybody have a chrome engraved sprocket for sale? If so hit me up in pm.


----------



## mrchavez

TooThrowed_214 said:


> price on wheels/tires, pedals


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Anybody have a chrome engraved sprocket for sale? If so hit me up in pm.


I forgot to say I preffer engraved on both sides but if only engraved on face side thats cool too, just hit me up with what you have.


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714

I have 26 inch bent forks for $30 brand new.. doesnt fit right on my macargi stretch cruiser bike.. located near buena park,cypress,cerritos.. hit me up if interested...


----------



## Tripps

looking for a lowrider trike with sound system in the O.C,I.E,L.A looking for a nice one just to crusie


----------



## ATX

bottom flat twisted fork- 35shipped


----------



## HomebrewCruisers

OCStretchedRatrod714 said:


> I have 26 inch bent forks for $30 brand new.. doesnt fit right on my macargi stretch cruiser bike.. located near buena park,cypress,cerritos.. hit me up if interested...


PM Sent- $ ship to 80210 Denver CO


----------



## David831

Need show chromed 20" parts any one


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 585968
View attachment 585967
View attachment 585969


Custom 2 Piece Forks 
And Sissy Bar For Sale/Trade .


----------



## USMCJOEY22

Need some custom chromed sissybars anyone have some


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

I'm looking for a set of used 36 spoke 20" wheels


----------



## Justin-Az

Anyone have a engraved sprocket for sale? I preffer double engraved but if only engraved on one side thats ok also, just hit me up in pm if you got one.


----------



## David831

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 585968
> View attachment 585967
> View attachment 585969
> 
> 
> Custom 2 Piece Forks
> And Sissy Bar For Sale/Trade .


How much for the fork only


----------



## Socal#13

For sale 160. No shipping included


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> ala crown- 55 shipped
> black steerin wheel cover and 2 green bee lights- 20 shipped


TTT



ATX said:


> old school lowrider headlight- 20 shipped


TTT



ATX said:


> gold plated steering wheel- 60 shipped


TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I'm looking for a set of used 36 spoke 20" wheels


do they have to be og?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> do they have to be og?


No....just clean enough to be chrome plated


----------



## JAMES843

i have a hollow hub trike kit $100 shipped


----------



## USMCJOEY22

USMCJOEY22 said:


> still got these for sale


 Still up for sale or trade hmu if u intrested


----------



## Tin-Tin

I'm looking for a knock off?? & some twisted mufflers???


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 585968
> View attachment 585967
> View attachment 585969
> 
> 
> Custom 2 Piece Forks
> And Sissy Bar For Sale/Trade .



$150 Takes Forks,Sissy Bar .


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

JAMES843 said:


> i have a hollow hub trike kit $100 shipped


16" or 20"?


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> How much for the fork only


16" or 20"??


----------



## Kiloz

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> 16" or 20"?


Hollow trike kits are all the same, only thing that changes is the fenders.


----------



## David831

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> 16" or 20"??


Wat forks


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> 16" or 20"??


20


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

this shit posted the wrong shit!...:facepalm:thxt tho!


----------



## ATX

the cranka - 40 shipped


----------



## liljoker

need birdcage antennas


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> the cranka - 40 shipped


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> gold plated steering wheel- 60 shipped


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> old school lowrider headlight- 20 shipped


TTT


----------



## JAMES843

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170966515072?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 585968
> View attachment 585967
> View attachment 585969
> 
> 
> Custom 2 Piece Forks
> And Sissy Bar For Sale/Trade .



TTT 
$175 Shipped . :thumbsup:


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714

JAMES843 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170966515072?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


is this your post or someone elses.. im interested!


----------



## JAMES843

OCStretchedRatrod714 said:


> is this your post or someone elses.. im interested!


it is my post


----------



## Tin-Tin

aye homies i got a quick question. would it be cheaper to get new parts or to get mine chromed again? they're all flat twisted.


----------



## kajumbo

Tin-Tin said:


> aye homies i got a quick question. would it be cheaper to get new parts or to get mine chromed again? they're all flat twisted.


cheaper to Get new but will look alot better if you rechrome them...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tin-Tin said:


> aye homies i got a quick question. would it be cheaper to get new parts or to get mine chromed again? they're all flat twisted.


I think it will be the same price. I rather go with the show chrome parts make ur parts shinner then the china chrome


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

kajumbo said:


> cheaper to Get new but will look alot better if you rechrome them...


I agree....


----------



## Tin-Tin

thanx homies whats the closest place to stockton ca where they do that any1 know?


----------



## kajumbo

Tin-Tin said:


> thanx homies whats the closest place to stockton ca where they do that any1 know?


hit up new age in Fresno good ass prices bro


----------



## Tin-Tin

would they do shipping bro?


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> the cranka - 40 shipped


SOLD


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

looking for a chrome headlight that works and a pair of chrome red lensed bee lights. don't need to bee in great condition, can be used and beat up. lemme know..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

View attachment 588265
View attachment 588267
looking for these two items regardless of condition, for my overseas build, anyone gotem? hit me up


----------



## Tin-Tin

Atx has 1 chromed out homie?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Tin-Tin said:


> Atx has 1 chromed out homie?


yea good looks im keeping my options open for the best offer on them


----------



## Tin-Tin

Alright bro


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> black steerin wheel cover and 2 green bee lights- 20 shipped
> old school lowrider headlight- 20 shipped QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT


----------



## Tin-Tin

You got any more parts atx?


----------



## ATX

wat you lookin 4? i prolly got it


----------



## Tin-Tin

Twisted seat clamp like the 1 you had?


----------



## ATX

Not right now maybe later on if I do I'll let you kno


----------



## JAMES843

i have 2 trike kits one with a axle and one with out a axle taking offers


----------



## DjChey

View attachment 589269
View attachment 589271
View attachment 589272
got these


PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 588265
> View attachment 588267
> looking for these two items regardless of condition, for my overseas build, anyone gotem? hit me up


----------



## Tin-Tin

View attachment 589269
View attachment 589271
View attachment 589272

how much G?


----------



## Socal#13

200 o.b.o


----------



## Tin-Tin

Socal#13 said:


> 200 o.b.o


What is it bro?


----------



## Socal#13

Tin-Tin said:


> What is it bro?


Custom handlebars.


----------



## Tin-Tin

Socal#13 said:


> Custom handlebars.


Oh ja my bad couldn't make it up cusse of the cloth in the background they clean tho. Good luck on the sale


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> i have 2 trike kits one with a axle and one with out a axle taking offers



http://www.ebay.com/itm/170968139121?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## elspock84

1963 24in schwinn 80 shipped 










1969 fairlady 40 shipped 


















1979 fair lady 50 shipped 

















1971 lil chick 50 shipped 

















schwinn pixie wit chainguard 65 shipped









1979 schwinn pixie wit chainguard 55 shipped


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

DjChey said:


> View attachment 589269
> View attachment 589271
> View attachment 589272
> got these


10bucks shipped? i'll takem off your hands


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for some 20'' rims


----------



## DjChey

PedaLScraperZ said:


> 10bucks shipped? i'll takem off your hands


Just saw them on eBay for 16.99 each plus 5.99 shipping so I'm asking $20 shipped if any one else wants them there u goToplowrider has them for 15.99 each plus shipping


----------



## Tin-Tin

Streetlowrider has them 14.99 each bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yea i am well aware of the cost for them in brand new condition, used and abused price is lower, thanks though.

chey my offer still stands if you wanna get rid of them.


----------



## USMCJOEY22

:thumbsup: on ebay 20 new those are used


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 589976


Twisted Money Steering Wheel For Sale/Trade Pm Some Offers


----------



## David831

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 589976
> 
> 
> Twisted Money Steering Wheel For Sale/Trade Pm Some Offers


Ill give u 50 for the forks


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> 1963 24in schwinn 80 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1971 lil chick 50 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1979 schwinn pixie wit chainguard 55 shipped


Sale pending


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> schwinn pixie wit chainguard 65 shipped


Sale pending


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Ill give u 50 for the forks



With Some Head ? :dunno:


----------



## Tin-Tin

TooThrowed_214 said:


> With Some Head ? :dunno:


:roflmao:


----------



## David831

TooThrowed_214 said:


> With Some Head ? :dunno:


100


----------



## DjChey

View attachment 590498
View attachment 590499
for the member that bought the lights for $20 shipped here the pics so you know they work 100%


----------



## ATX

2small black bee lights- 10 shipped


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

DjChey said:


> View attachment 590498
> View attachment 590499
> for the member that bought the lights for $20 shipped here the pics so you know they work 100%


if the sale is directed to me, i said 15 shipped not 20 bro
????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pm sent


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 591086



For SALE Trade


----------



## SGV-POMONA

ttt


----------



## Tin-Tin

any OG 20in schwinn for sale?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Got a 26" schwinn cruiser frame looking to trade for a 20" 60-69 schwinn frame. dosent matter the condition. lmk


----------



## elspock84

Tin-Tin said:


> any OG 20in schwinn for sale?


I got frames and chainguards


----------



## Tin-Tin

elspock84 said:


> I got frames and chainguards


Pm sent


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

elspock84 said:


> I got frames and chainguards


True story....


----------



## elspock84

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> True story....


Si


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

elspock84 said:


> Si


I know huh...


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> ATX said:
> 
> 
> 
> black steerin wheel cover and 2 green bee lights- 20 shipped
> old school lowrider headlight- 20 shipped QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> green bee lights and headlight sale pending
Click to expand...


----------



## ATX

deal fell thru parts still for sell


----------



## mr.widow-maker

View attachment 591730
open for offers on forks no steer tube


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 591730
> open for offers on forks no steer tube


SOLD


----------



## David831

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 591730
> open for offers on forks no steer tube


Damm i was looking for one


----------



## liljoker

Im Looking. For. 2 antennas and. ajustable crown.


----------



## Tin-Tin

mr.widow-maker said:


> SOLD


dammit i was too!!:banghead:


----------



## growmaster4

Looking for some twisted spoke wheels if anybody wants to get rid of a set,really just need the spokes


----------



## JAMES843

$20 + shipping


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANY CUSTOM CRANKS And PEDALS FOR SALE ??? Raw metal or chrome or gold hit me


----------



## LETHAL TWIN

anyone have a hydraulic set up for a bike 24 inch


----------



## show-bound

Taking offers. in box me, i will respond in the evenings. Has pedals, fenders, room to customize sissy. 

NO NEED TO SALE< JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE! 

NEED MORE PICS SEND A DEPOSIT! lol JK

Serious inquiries only. 16" WILL NOT PART OUT. 

View attachment 592345


----------



## Tin-Tin

show-bound said:


> Taking offers. in box me, i will respond in the evenings. Has pedals, fenders, room to customize sissy.
> 
> NO NEED TO SALE< JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE!
> 
> NEED MORE PICS SEND A DEPOSIT! lol JK
> 
> Serious inquiries only. 16" WILL NOT PART OUT.
> 
> View attachment 592345


That's sick:thumbsup: good luck


----------



## show-bound

Tin-Tin said:


> That's sick:thumbsup: good luck


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR50CHEVY

Still lookin for white or dark green lil tiger grips


----------



## kajumbo

MR50CHEVY said:


> Still lookin for white or dark green lil tiger grips


eBay got both colors


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anybody have a Schwinn crown for sale. Cash in hand/PayPal ready


----------



## 96tein

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anybody have a Schwinn crown for sale. Cash in hand/PayPal ready


I looked around, I ain't got a damn thing right now. Mikey got the 16" seat an pan off me a while back. Crown got used on hb an grips went to you already.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

96tein said:


> I looked around, I ain't got a damn thing right now. Mikey got the 16" seat an pan off me a while back. Crown got used on hb an grips went to you already.


Thanks for checking anyway. Let me know if you got any other goodies laying around that's for sale cause I been coming up on some cash here and there.


----------



## 96tein

socios b.c. prez said:


> Thanks for checking anyway. Let me know if you got any other goodies laying around that's for sale cause I been coming up on some cash here and there.


K ill check a little better tomorrow on what I might have. If anything might just be hardware (good necks an such) ill let you know what's up


----------



## socios b.c. prez

96tein said:


> K ill check a little better tomorrow on what I might have. If anything might just be hardware (good necks an such) ill let you know what's up


Coo


----------



## 1sick78

I'm looking for a wingtip style chain guard for my stingray. if you have one for sale let me know. doesn't matter what shape it's in.


----------



## WICKED74

at this moment i got a metal twisted pan bannana seat shoot me a offer i need it gone $-----??????


----------



## WICKED74

its like this one no twisted trim


----------



## WICKED74

shoot me a offer u pay shipping


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> 100


Wtf Come On Now !
I Paid $120 Too Chrome Them.
-_-


----------



## ATX

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Wtf Come On Now !
> I Paid $120 Too Chrome Them.
> -_-


ill trade you for some tamales


----------



## David831

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Wtf Come On Now !
> I Paid $120 Too Chrome Them.
> -_-


Nvm i got a fork chrome n engraved for 200


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Nvm i got a fork chrome n engraved for 200



Pics Or It Didnt Happen .


----------



## Clown Confusion

Good price


----------



## David831

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Pics Or It Didnt Happen .


I have it all over face book


----------



## David831

Clown Confusion said:


> Good price


Yea you guys coming to the salinas streetlow


----------



## 96tein

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Yea you guys coming to the salinas streetlow


What's the date...? I'm down to go if I'm able to.


----------



## EL RAIDER

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I have it all over face book



puto aqui no es fb :twak: so post it or gtfo and stfu :buttkick:


----------



## EL RAIDER

96tein said:


> What's the date...? I'm down to go if I'm able to.


*1st STREETLOW CAR SHOW OF 2013* WILL BE ON *MARCH 10TH 2013 IN SALINAS, Ca.* at the Salinas sports complex* with a rain date of March 17th.

*


----------



## CE 707




----------



## elspock84

1979 fair lady 50 shipped 
















1979 schwinn pixie wit chainguard 55 shipped 








1969 fairlady 40 shipped


----------



## David831

EL RAIDER said:


> puto aqui no es fb :twak: so post it or gtfo and stfu :buttkick:


Suck my balls putooo


----------



## Clown Confusion

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Yea you guys coming to the salinas streetlow


Yup


----------



## slo

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 591730
> open for offers on forks no steer tube


+

?


----------



## slo

any 26" stretch cruiser frames?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I have it all over face book



Thats Facebook .


Talk Is Cheap :buttkick:

Pics Or You Just Talking :nicoderm:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

*Umm I Think Most Of Those Are Original Schiwnn Parts What Do You Guys Think... Make Some Offers *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How much for the seatpost clamp?


----------



## ripsta85

Sprocket and crank how much shipped to fl? 



HOMEGROWN760 said:


> *Umm I Think Most Of Those Are Original Schiwnn Parts What Do You Guys Think... Make Some Offers *


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

Change Of Plans All These Parts Are Getting Chromed Then Will Be Put Up For Sale....


----------



## ripsta85

HOMEGROWN760 said:


> Change Of Plans All These Parts Are Getting Chromed Then Will Be Put Up For Sale....


I would like to get it as is since I have plans to engrave both crank and sprocket. Chroming it wouldn't do any good for me I'm sure other have the same idea but if you think it's better than good luck on the sale


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

You Can See in This pic That i Have The Sprocket And Crank Together And An Extra Sprocket Couldn't Get The 1 Off The Crank So Im Not Sure If Its Shaped Like The Spare Sprocket, BUT All This Is Whats Getting Chromed *The 2 KickStands Are not For Sale*


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

ripsta85 said:


> I would like to get it as is since I have plans to engrave both crank and sprocket. Chroming it wouldn't do any good for me I'm sure other have the same idea but if you think it's better than good luck on the sale


Ok Well I'll Pull it From The Bunch...PM Sent


----------



## dave_st23

I'm looking for a stock 16" Schwinn back rim and tire pm me


----------



## furby714

Ow much u wana pay


----------



## dave_st23

furby714 said:


> Ow much u wana pay


Well I'm not looking to spend alot but also depends on the quality of the rim and tire


----------



## CE 707

got frame fenders for sale get at me if your intrested


----------



## ATX

gold plated sprocket- 15 shipped


----------



## Blue94cady

CE 707 said:


> got frame fenders for sale get at me if your intrested


Looks good bro


----------



## Amahury760

CE 707 said:


> got frame fenders for sale get at me if your intrested


Pm price, I know someone that is looking for one.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

slo said:


> +
> 
> ?


Sold


----------



## David831

CE 707 said:


> got frame fenders for sale get at me if your intrested


Cuanto por la sprocket


----------



## CE 707

Blue94cady said:


> Looks good bro


qvo compa hows everything


----------



## CE 707

Amahury760 said:


> Pm price, I know someone that is looking for one.


 pm sent


----------



## CE 707

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Cuanto por la sprocket


sorry bro cant part it out


----------



## Blue94cady

CE 707 said:


> qvo compa hows everything


Working bro and u?


----------



## CE 707

Same here bro lil E has been asking when he can kick it with lil shaggy I told him soon


----------



## Blue94cady

CE 707 said:


> Same here bro lil E has been asking when he can kick it with lil shaggy I told him soon


BBQ time


----------



## CE 707

Blue94cady said:


> BBQ time


im down for that bro


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> *MAKE OFFER....LOCAL PICK UP ONLY...NEED IT GONE ASAP*..


6 bucks


----------



## David831

CE 707 said:


> sorry bro cant part it out


Wat about trade im getting one but it aint chrome


----------



## Clown Confusion

u need to learn how to ship cuz ur going to need to ship my fenders ....................................


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE

USMCJOEY22 said:


> Still up for sale or trade hmu if u intrested


How much


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE

ATX said:


> TTT


U still got it?


----------



## ATX

got wat?


----------



## luckcharm818

Does any one have any parts. For a 26" bike lmk


----------



## David831

Lil Spanks said:


> *MAKE OFFER....LOCAL PICK UP ONLY...NEED IT GONE ASAP*..


15 shipped


----------



## CE 707

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Wat about trade im getting one but it aint chrome


how bout you buy the frame an fenders an ill throw in the the crank an spocket for free


----------



## EL RAIDER

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Suck my balls putooo



a poco tienes?


----------



## Blue94cady

CE 707 said:


> im down for that bro


Koo lest do it


----------



## 96tein

Blue94cady said:


> BBQ time


Someone say BBQ.?


----------



## Clown Confusion

shaggy if u come to our show this year will have a bbq here at my house the day before the show i only live right down the street from the show ...


----------



## David831

EL RAIDER said:


> a poco tienes?


Si guey 2


----------



## dusty87ls

luckcharm818 said:


> Does any one have any parts. For a 26" bike lmk


I have a double twisted crown and twisted fork bars for a 26" hit me back if u want pics of them


----------



## ClassicPlayer

ATX said:


> gold plated sprocket- 15 shipped


Pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone have a clean Schwinn seat post?


----------



## ATX

ClassicPlayer said:


> Pics?


----------



## furby714

Looking fr a schwinn pixie or lil tiger sprocket show cromed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm looking for rims and white walls tires for a 12inch bike hmu


----------



## kajumbo

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm looking for rims and white walls tires for a 12inch bike hmu


lil tiger stocks or other


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

kajumbo said:


> lil tiger stocks or other


The other one I got lil tiger stock


----------



## dreamer1

View attachment 595797

I have 3 twisted rims for sale...300 with tires clean no rust..like new....u pay for shipping. ..


----------



## furby714

Dam homie getn rid of everytng frm aztec dream


----------



## dreamer1

Getting a new make over.....ready for vegas this yr


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anyone have a clean Schwinn seat post?


Like 10 of them not for sale.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

elspock84 said:


> Like 10 of them not for sale.


Good lookin out.


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> Good lookin out.


:thumbsup: what else u need I don't wanna sell u


----------



## luckcharm818

Does any one have 26" rims for sale


----------



## socios b.c. prez

elspock84 said:


> :thumbsup: what else u need I don't wanna sell u


I need that town and country. :h5:


----------



## MR50CHEVY

Lookin for lil tiger seatpost


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> I need that town and country. :h5:


sold!


----------



## elspock84

1979 fair lady 50 shipped 
















1979 schwinn pixie wit chainguard 55 shipped 








1969 fairlady 40 shipped


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Does anyone have a 26" schwinn panther (straight bar) for sale? If so send me pics and price!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

elspock84 said:


> sold!


:cheesy:


----------



## Blue94cady

Clown Confusion said:


> shaggy if u come to our show this year will have a bbq here at my house the day before the show i only live right down the street from the show ...


Yea mike if i can make it will coo to kick it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

DjChey said:


> View attachment 590498
> View attachment 590499
> for the member that bought the lights for $15 shipped here the pics so you know they work 100%


its been like 2 weeks and i aint heard shit from you man, you said we got a deal but you aint telling me nothing? you selling these things or just bullshitin? wats up homie?????


----------



## DVS

Got this Lil Tiger up for sale. $150 Boxed up and ready to ship


----------



## furby714

Lookiing for a pair of schwinn pixie sissy bar clamps


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

furby714 said:


> Lookiing for a pair of schwinn pixie sissy bar clamps


Custom make some....ill check at the bike shop tomorrow


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Custom make some....ill check at the bike shop tomorrow


Serio huh

Orite thnx


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Any 26" schwinn cantilever frames for sale?


----------



## elspock84

DVS said:


> Got this Lil Tiger up for sale. $150 Boxed up and ready to ship


thats 150 shipped? any trades??


----------



## 19stratus97

LIL TIGER SOLD!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

19stratus97 said:


> LIL TIGER SOLD!


Damn it....to who?


----------



## DVS

19stratus97 said:


> LIL TIGER SOLD!


Enjoy hope to see it done and out with the rest of the 12" bikes this year.


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> got frame fenders for sale get at me if your intrested


 ttt


----------



## 19stratus97

To me pinche Chuck!


----------



## dreamer1

dreamer1 said:


> View attachment 595797
> 
> I have 3 twisted rims for sale...300 with tires clean no rust..like new....u pay for shipping. ..


300 obo...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

19stratus97 said:


> To me pinche Chuck!


Hahaha....I know huh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

dreamer1 said:


> 300 obo...


Any trades?


----------



## luckcharm818

Hey I got a 20" schwinn bike for sale its bondo n ready. For paint $200 obo hit me up for pics


----------



## DjChey

PedaLScraperZ said:


> its been like 2 weeks and i aint heard shit from you man, you said we got a deal but you aint telling me nothing? you selling these things or just bullshitin? wats up homie?????


What up homie my bad been on double shifts and well i went to get info on how to shipped the lights and on the serio just to much damn work and waiting I should of asked u sooner about that and to just make 5 bucks on the lights Im koo with that my fault but good luck on ur built hope u get some light and the rest of the parts u need


----------



## Latino66

luckcharm818 said:


> Does any one have 26" rims for sale


 Got a new set. Lmk.


----------



## Latino66

View attachment 596466

Taking offers will ship..
Also have s-7 rims
Two sets of bars. 
Sproket and all..
View attachment 596467


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> ATX said:
> 
> 
> 
> black steerin wheel cover and 2 green bee lights- 20 shipped
> old school lowrider headlight- 20 shipped QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> green bee lights n black sw cover SOLD
Click to expand...


----------



## dreamer1

dreamer1 said:


> 300 obo...


Sold


----------



## Low-Life09

Does anybody have a show quality 20" frame forsale? Custom or stock, don't matter. PM ME PAYPAL READY!!


----------



## Socal#13

Got 20" parts forsale all twisted.pm if intrested.
I got forks hbars steringwheel sissybar continental kit long crown twisted seat trim.twisted long crown. Twisted seat trim twisted braces nd fenders


----------



## Socal#13

25 for stering wheel 30 for forks 35 for hbars. 25 for sissybar30 for fender ther aztec engraved 15 for breaces. Continetal kit 25. No shipping included in thise prices


----------



## ATX

old school lowrider headlight- 15 shipped
bottom flat twisted fork- 30 shipped


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 597134
left one sold other two up for grabs 75 shipped each lower48states


----------



## 19stratus97

View attachment 597149

View attachment 597150

PM any offers. 24" schwinn. Very nice paint with clear coat. Decals etc. Most parts new. Never used, built and stored.


----------



## Latino66

View attachment 597164
View attachment 597164
View attachment 597166


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 597193
75 shipped lower 48 states obo


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 597194
75 shipped lower 48states


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Socal#13 said:


> 25 for stering wheel 30 for forks 35 for hbars. 25 for sissybar30 for fender ther aztec engraved 15 for breaces. Continetal kit 25. No shipping included in thise prices


Pm me a price for all of it shipped to 83714


----------



## DjChey

anyone has a just the straight bars and down bars for a 20" springer forks ????????????? Im looking for the straight forks not the BENT ones I got a 16" ones to trade or let me know NOT OG just CHINA


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> old school lowrider headlight- 15 shipped
> bottom flat twisted fork- 30 shipped


headlight SOLD


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> got frame fenders for sale get at me if your intrested


----------



## dave_st23

Latino66 said:


> View attachment 597164
> View attachment 597164
> View attachment 597166


Is that back rim 16" or 20"


----------



## dave_st23

Latino66 said:


> View attachment 596466
> 
> Taking offers will ship..
> Also have s-7 rims
> Two sets of bars.
> Sproket and all..
> View attachment 596467


Are those s-7 16" if so how much


----------



## Monuments c.c

how much shipped to 77040 for the handle bar steering wheel and forks.


----------



## Lewislowriders

Looking for 20" air bags/hydraulic anything to make my bike bounce, also lookin for custom frame fenders and trike kits email me [email protected]


----------



## Est.1979

Looking 4 some show chrome wheels


----------



## HYDRO63

*Any Custom Bikes For Sale????*


----------



## cone_weezy

anybody selling a set of 20" fenders , dont have to be new planning on engraving/replating them


----------



## furby714

Got these for sale or trade looking for lil tiger parts or any schwinn og accesorys for it or 20 inch stingray parts pm a offer or trades


----------



## charlieshowtime

View attachment 599507

wassup yall posting up this trike for sale for a friend he didnt give no price or so 
so just hit him up to his cellphone number 323 346 3429 ask for alex
View attachment 599507
View attachment 599507
View attachment 599507
View attachment 599507


----------



## Lewislowriders

Socal#13 said:


> Got 20" parts forsale all twisted.pm if intrested.
> I got forks hbars steringwheel sissybar continental kit long crown twisted seat trim.twisted long crown. Twisted seat trim twisted braces nd fenders


Hey pal wt condition is ur stuff for sale is it like new?! How much for continental kit and forks and handlebars pal? My email is [email protected] uk


----------



## furby714

Lewislowriders said:


> Hey pal wt condition is ur stuff for sale is it like new?! How much for continental kit and forks and handlebars pal? My email is [email protected] uk


Ive seen parts there like new


----------



## Lewislowriders

Il buy the majority if like new just WNa c d stuff now n know wt prices r chears


----------



## furby714

Orale


----------



## Clean 82

Anyone selling a show ready/radical bike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got this June, 1975 for sale if anyone is interested. All og except for the rims and tires.


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> bottom flat twisted fork- 30 shipped


TTT


----------



## syked1

i have a custom made seat pan that would be great on a 12" or 16" bike as its not as long as a standard 20" seat pan. Designed and built by me. Engraved by hand.

$200


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got this June, 1975 for sale if anyone is interested. All og except for the rims and tires.


how much


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> how much


Make me an offer bro.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

View attachment 599720



$50 $ Twisted Steering Wheel.
Nothing Else Is For Sale !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got this June, 1975 for sale if anyone is interested. All og except for the rims and tires.


Decided to part out. Handlebars, seatpost and seat sold. Let me know if anyone is interested in some of the parts or frame.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

lowrider1983 said:


> View attachment 599913
> for sale call 719 924 4787


What is that?


----------



## Tin-Tin

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> What is that?


its a frame


----------



## Clown Confusion

Lol


----------



## Kiloz

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> What is that?


:bowrofl:


----------



## CE 707

lowrider1983 said:


> View attachment 599914
> for sale call at 719 924 4787


not bad bro good luck on your sale


----------



## show-bound

show-bound said:


> Taking offers. in box me, i will respond in the evenings. Has pedals, fenders, room to customize sissy.
> 
> NO NEED TO SALE< JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE!
> 
> NEED MORE PICS SEND A DEPOSIT! lol JK
> 
> Serious inquiries only. 16" WILL NOT PART OUT.
> 
> View attachment 592345


:drama:


----------



## Monuments c.c

ATX said:


> TTT


You still have it for sale.


----------



## Latino66

dave_st23 said:


> Are those s-7 16" if so how much


16 " s-7 rims. Taking offers pair only...
Also an s-7 front wheel only..


----------



## ATX

Monuments c.c said:


> You still have it for sale.


YUP


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

If anybody has a set of 12 inch rims and white walls let me know.


----------



## Est.1979

socios b.c. prez said:


> Decided to part out. Handlebars, seatpost and seat sold. Let me know if anyone is interested in some of the parts or frame.


How much for rims and tires


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> CE 707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> got frame fenders for sale get at me if your intrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
Click to expand...


----------



## David831

CE 707 said:


> CE 707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CE 707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> got frame fenders for sale get at me if your intrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> U suerre u dont want to trade bro
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CE 707

I wish I could my son wants a bmx bike


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714

I have a few stuff i got for sale hit me up if your interested!!

Bullet Headlight $10 uses 2 C Cell Batteries, Womens 24" beach cruisers $100 firm each, 26" springer bent forks $35, Short Arm Bars $5, 26" Tire/Rim/Innertube $15, 3 speed Trike $200 obo

Located in Buena Park,Ca 
View attachment 601428
View attachment 601429
View attachment 601430
View attachment 601431
View attachment 601432
View attachment 601433
View attachment 601434


----------



## elspock84

CE 707 said:


> I wish I could my son wants a bmx bike


i got a schwinn bmx frame if ur looking for one


----------



## Tin-Tin

any schwinn springer seats?


----------



## dave_st23

Latino66 said:


> 16 " s-7 rims. Taking offers pair only...
> Also an s-7 front wheel only..


Pm sent


----------



## David831

I need sum white walls 16" x 1.75 n 16" fenders any one


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> schwinn pixie wit chainguard 65 shipped


*SOLD *


----------



## elspock84

1979 fair lady 50 shipped 



















1979 schwinn pixie wit chainguard 55 shipped


----------



## kajumbo

Craigslist find http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/3574156757.html


----------



## CE 707

Lmao that guys is out of his mind


----------



## kajumbo

that's what I was thinking .. like really $5000 for that shit...


----------



## 78mc

Smoking!!!!


----------



## kajumbo

I want what he smoking .. shit must be good


----------



## 96tein

kajumbo said:


> that's what I was thinking .. like really $5000 for that shit...


Sooooo what show did he take best of show at exactly LOL, I would be lucky to get that amount if I sold HB and it's worth a lot more then that. LOL


----------



## kajumbo

I feel u bro.. HB is badass.. but I wouldn't pay that much for a bike.. I would definitely put it in a bike but not buy one for that...


----------



## 96tein

Exactly... shit I'm already into my P/C hella and I ain't even started on it yet LOL...


----------



## David831

My 12" is hoing for 6,000 any one


----------



## growmaster4

So now your hoing a 12 incher huh?keep it out of the classifieds please,take it to redbook


----------



## David831

growmaster4 said:


> So now your hoing a 12 incher huh?keep it out of the classifieds please,take it to redbook


I got a pink 12" custom parts paint murrals pinstripe leafing custom wheels trims for 6000 any one


----------



## Clown Confusion

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I got a pink 12" custom parts paint murrals pinstripe leafing custom wheels trims for 6000 any one


6000 u is smoking crack lol


----------



## kajumbo

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I got a pink 12" custom parts paint murrals pinstripe leafing custom wheels trims for 6000 any one


u should change ur screen name.. you making our club look foolish


----------



## David831

kajumbo said:


> u should change ur screen name.. you making our club look foolish


Dont worry if u want ill get of the club too


----------



## bluedreamz

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got this June, 1975 for sale if anyone is interested. All og except for the rims and tires.


 Do u still have the frame


----------



## David831

I need 3 1/2 sprocket pixie sprocket chromed any one has one outhere


----------



## kajumbo

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I need 3 1/2 sprocket pixie sprocket chromed any one has one outhere


eBay got em


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bid/3582634181.html


----------



## David831

kajumbo said:


> eBay got em


But i cant find no chromed


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

20 inch forks 35 bucks local pick up only Orange County ca
View attachment 603022


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Got a buddy selling a schwinn frame with a raked neck on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-SCHWINN-STINGRAY-FRAME-CHAIN-GUARD-BMX-KRATE-STICK-SHIFT-LOW-RIDER-SEAT-FORK-/321064297607?_trksid=p2047675.m1985&_trkparms=aid%3D444000%26algo%3DSOI.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13%26meid%3D5296816029323097216%26pid%3D100012%26prg%3D1014%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D321059763870%26


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Wiick3d951 said:


> I got some custom 20 inch fenders for sale primered ready for paint asking 200 + shipping OBO pm me if your interested.


were you at? Do you have pay pal?


----------



## Socal#13

Wat happen to. 100 for the fenders 200 wat a rip off. Nd on top one offthem its allready cracking.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Blast


----------



## Wiick3d951

FOOLISH ONE said:


> were you at? Do you have pay pal?


Yup PayPal ready pm me and in riverside


----------



## Clown Confusion

Ok back to topic wats for sale ...


----------



## EL RAIDER

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I got a pink 12" custom parts paint murrals pinstripe leafing custom wheels trims for 6000 any one


:burn:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Fra...744?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a28d7b560


----------



## Est.1979

looking to trade these for some show chrome wheels


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Anybody have some gold rims for sale?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Anyone have a turntable for sale


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE schwinn lil tiger bike rims


----------



## SGV-POMONA

20" rechromed schwinn spring forks for sale


----------



## Blue94cady

SGV-POMONA said:


> 20" rechromed schwinn spring forks for sale


How much


----------



## syked1

i got a ton of stuff for sale. some laser cut parts some engraved some not and a short 12 or 16" size seat pan made by me with 3 types of twist and engraved

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/278949-syked1-stuff-sale-15.html

make me an offer i cant refuse


----------



## SGV-POMONA

pm sent


----------



## Kiloz

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Anyone have a turntable for sale


Krazy Kutting , Fantasy Toys and a few other on here make them.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Est.1979 said:


> looking to trade these for some show chrome wheels


For a bike or car?


----------



## Est.1979

Bike


----------



## [email protected]

What size are these


----------



## It's Johnny

Est.1979 said:


> Bike


 how much for those rims??


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Est.1979 said:


> Bike


What size bike? I got a 26 inch chrome beach cruiser low low with 144 spoke wheels for sale or trade. The pic of my bike is in the forum 26 inch bikes post them up


----------



## Est.1979

TEAM HI POWER said:


> What size bike? I got a 26 inch chrome beach cruiser low low with 144 spoke wheels for sale or trade. The pic of my bike is in the forum 26 inch bikes post them up


there 20"...looking to trade for show chrome 20" bike wheels like old school baby daytons or if there custom i got cash on hand


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Est.1979 said:


> there 20"...looking to trade for show chrome 20" bike wheels like old school baby daytons or if there custom i got cash on hand


Where u located at


----------



## Est.1979

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Where u located at


Bakersfield, Ca...:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Est.1979 said:


> Bakersfield, Ca...:thumbsup:


 I got 20 inch wheels 72 spoke I think would u wanna trade wheels for wheels


----------



## TucsonMC86

ANY ONE GOT ONE FOR SALE,,, ANY CONDITION??? LET ME KNOW THANKS...


----------



## elspock84

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I got 20 inch wheels 72 spoke I think would u wanna trade wheels for wheels


custom wheels for 72 spoke wheels seems like a good trade for me.


----------



## Justin-Az

TucsonMC86 said:


> View attachment 604412
> 
> ANY ONE GOT ONE FOR SALE,,, ANY CONDITION??? LET ME KNOW THANKS...


 I GOT A CHROMED ONE AND A AIRBRUSHED ONE , HOW MUCH YOU LOOKING TO SPEND?


----------



## Est.1979

elspock84 said:


> custom wheels for 72 spoke wheels seems like a good trade for me.


i was thinking about getting them painted to match the frame or just taking them apart to get them chromed...but havent had time so i thought i could trade them for something done


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Est.1979 said:


> i was thinking about getting them painted to match the frame or just taking them apart to get them chromed...but havent had time so i thought i could trade them for something done


Just let me know if u wanna swap wheels


----------



## TucsonMC86

Justin-Az said:


> I GOT A CHROMED ONE AND A AIRBRUSHED ONE , HOW MUCH YOU LOOKING TO SPEND?


HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR EACH,,, BECAUSE IM JUST GOIN TO AIRBRUSH MINE TO TO MATCH THE BIKE???


----------



## Justin-Az

TucsonMC86 said:


> HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR EACH,,, BECAUSE IM JUST GOIN TO AIRBRUSH MINE TO TO MATCH THE BIKE???


The airbrushed one I want 100 shipped for (pic below), the chrome one just shoot me a offer via pm.


----------



## dirty dan

Looking for twisted crank for 20 inch bike


----------



## Socal#13

dirty dan said:


> Looking for twisted crank for 20 inch bike


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/357938-twisted-custom-parts-sale-2.html



Rigth here homie hit up the homeboy wicked for some nice. Nd in good condision parts


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Justin-Az said:


> The airbrushed one I want 100 shipped for (pic below), the chrome one just shoot me a offer via pm.


What's up man, do you still got this for sale?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*$25 shipped*


----------



## bluedreamz

Does any one have adjustable sissy bars


----------



## Wiick3d951

bluedreamz said:


> Does any one have adjustable sissy bars


I got one for 25 shipped:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*SIREN* $40 local pick up $50 shipped
Perfict for your lowrider bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*3PAIR SCHWINN GRIPS USED*
$20 local pick up $20 shipped EACH PAIR


----------



## mr.widow-maker

3 pedal car rims nice condition
*$40 shipped *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 605080
> *$25 shipped*


Any trades for this?


----------



## dusty87ls

TucsonMC86 said:


> View attachment 604412
> 
> ANY ONE GOT ONE FOR SALE,,, ANY CONDITION??? LET ME KNOW THANKS...


Still looking for one? Hit me on the pm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

socios b.c. prez said:


> Any trades for this?


pm me what u got


----------



## batman405

*some parts for sale or trade*

looking to trade for a few flat twist parts like bent forks and other flat twist stuff or just make offer


----------



## bluedreamz

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 605302
> 
> *SIREN* $40 local pick up $50 shipped
> Perfict for your lowrider bike


Do u still have this if u do what's the lowest u will go


----------



## Est.1979

batman405 said:


> looking to trade for a few flat twist parts like bent forks and other flat twist stuff or just make offer
> View attachment 605578
> View attachment 605579


Pm sent for those wheels


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedreamz said:


> Do u still have this if u do what's the lowest u will go


sale pending. Pm should have been made


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 605302
> 
> *SIREN* $40 local pick up $50 shipped
> Perfict for your lowrider bike


SOLD


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Pedal car rims, 3pair schwinn grips , schwinn chain gaurd *STILL UP FOR SALE*


----------



## furby714

DOES ANYONE HAVE 2 RADIO FLYER REAR WHEELS DOESNT MATTER ON CONDITION GUNA GET RECROMED ANYWAYS
LET ME NO IF U GOT NE


----------



## Socal#13

Am looking for a custom sterinwheel for a bike .pm if you have anything.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 605080
> *$25 shipped*


still for grabs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 605305
> 
> *3PAIR SCHWINN GRIPS USED*
> $20 local pick up $20 shipped EACH PAIR


TTT


----------



## Ivan349

STR8_CLOWN'N said:


> brand new chain steering will $25+ship


Hey hit me up I'm interested in the steering wheel (714) 349 -0093


----------



## Ivan349

Hi me up (714)349-0093


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BRAND NEW MOON BEACH BARS $30 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*new in bag 26'' CHROME FENDERS $35 PLUS SHIPPING*


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

*Schwinn Pixie*

Got this frame for sale asking $100 + shipping
Comes with chainguard as well 
$120 + shipping with schwinn pedals, crank and sprocket 

PM ME


----------



## furby714

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Got this frame for sale asking $100 + shipping
> Comes with chainguard as well
> $120 + shipping with schwinn pedals, crank and sprocket
> 
> PM ME


Nice !!!


----------



## Tripps

I got a 26 1974 schwinn beach cruiser for sale hit me up and shoot me a offer local pick up in orange county


----------



## cone_weezy

40 for new pedals to be ship
50 for twisted spring to be ship


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 605544
> 
> 3 pedal car rims nice condition
> *$40 shipped *


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 606026
> BRAND NEW MOON BEACH BARS $30 PLUS SHIPPING


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 606033
> 
> *new in bag 26'' CHROME FENDERS $35 PLUS SHIPPING*


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 605080
> *$25 shipped*


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 605305
> 
> *3PAIR SCHWINN GRIPS USED*
> $20 local pick up $20 shipped EACH PAIR


TTT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> bottom flat twisted fork- 30 shipped


bottom fork still for sell TTT


----------



## elspock84

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Got this frame for sale asking $100 + shipping
> Comes with chainguard as well
> $120 + shipping with schwinn pedals, crank and sprocket
> 
> PM ME


nice flake job


----------



## David831

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Got this frame for sale asking $100 + shipping
> Comes with chainguard as well
> $120 + shipping with schwinn pedals, crank and sprocket
> 
> PM ME


U wana trade bro i got 20" flaked out wit chainguard


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

cone_weezy said:


> 40 for new pedals to be ship
> 50 for twisted spring to be ship


We're you at, do you have pay pal?


----------



## Justin-Az

Anyone got a twisted spring for sale?


----------



## charlieshowtime

wassup got these 20inch rims powdercoated blue with chrome spokes looking to trade for 72 spoke rims not for sale though just trade


----------



## [email protected]

[
QUOTE=mr.widow-maker;16390777]SOLD:thumbsup: [/QUOTE] thanks homie great seller quick shipping


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

charlieshowtime said:


> View attachment 606638
> 
> wassup got these 20inch rims powdercoated blue with chrome spokes looking to trade for 72 spoke rims not for sale though just trade


Pm Me I Have Some.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

[email protected] said:


> [
> QUOTE=mr.widow-maker;16390777]SOLD:thumbsup:


 thanks homie great seller quick shipping[/QUOTE]

No prob homie thanks for the order :h5:


----------



## Justin-Az

Got some black nos schwinn lil tiger grips for 42 shipped


----------



## Justin-Az

FOOLISH ONE said:


> What's up man, do you still got this for sale?


 yep still got it , pm me a offer if you want it


----------



## Justin-Az

Custom cromed spear kickstand, make offer through pm.


----------



## Justin-Az

1979 schwinn crank, rechromed. make offer through pm.


----------



## Justin-Az

3 sprockets, 1 chrome and 2 raw, make offer via pm.


----------



## Justin-Az

2- twisted/caged antennas still in the plastic, pm offers.


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> 1979 schwinn crank, rechromed. make offer through pm.


 sale pending


----------



## Amahury760

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Got this frame for sale asking $100 + shipping
> Comes with chainguard as well
> $120 + shipping with schwinn pedals, crank and sprocket
> 
> PM ME


Do u still have it, any trades. Lmk I can pick up if your in the OC. Or bottom price if I pick up.


----------



## LegionS818

cone_weezy said:


> 40 for new pedals to be ship
> 50 for twisted spring to be ship


 hold the pedals for me bro


----------



## Justin-Az

Rechromed OG Schwinn seatpost and seat post clamp, Im asking 45


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Looking for twisted forks top & bottom/ blue dummy lights / semi/full custom frame/ 20"


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 606026
> BRAND NEW MOON BEACH BARS $30 PLUS SHIPPING


TTT STILL FOR SALE BRAND NEW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 606033
> 
> *new in bag 26'' CHROME FENDERS $35 PLUS SHIPPING*


TTT BRAND NEW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 605305
> 
> *3PAIR SCHWINN GRIPS USED*
> $20 local pick up $20 shipped EACH PAIR


20 shipped each or $50 shipped all 3 pair


----------



## furby714

Pure Lowridin said:


> Looking for twisted forks top & bottom/ blue dummy lights / semi/full custom frame/ 20"


I got the top bars for 15 shipped


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Rechromed OG Schwinn seatpost and seat post clamp, Im asking 45


The seat post is pending, still have the RECHROMED OG SCHWINN clamp. PM Offer.


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> 2- twisted/caged antennas still in the plastic, pm offers.


Antennas are pending


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> 3 sprockets, 1 chrome and 2 raw, make offer via pm.


The 2 custom sprockets are pending, I still have the chrome twisted one for 30 shipped.


----------



## ATX

bottom fork still for sell-35 ship


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any custom cranks for sale ?


----------



## Kid_Buick

Taking offers on this


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Kid_Buick said:


> Taking offers on this
> View attachment 607639


$15


----------



## Elbubu801

Anyone has twisted fender braces for a 26" dont care if there rusted need the set text me 3856289643


----------



## CALI-JOE

ATX said:


> bottom fork still for sell-35 ship
> PMed


----------



## ATX

SO_CAL_JOE said:


> ATX said:
> 
> 
> 
> bottom fork still for sell-35 ship
> PMed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM SENT
Click to expand...


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> bottom fork still for sell-35 ship


bottom fork SOLD


----------



## dusty87ls

*Some parts up for grabs*

26" chainguard rough shape 6-7 out of 10
26" twisted bars 
Twisted crown SOLD
Chrome seat pan SOLD
White seat pan 
All parts are in used condition I'm open to offers
26" beach cruiser frame serial# ar543836 
Twisted sissy bars 
License plate frame nugget style SOLD


----------



## dusty87ls

The chrome one looks a lil smaller and is made in the USA as opposed to the other one


----------



## Justin-Az

custom kickstand 45


----------



## ATX

Justin-Az said:


> custom kickstand 45


PM SENT


----------



## Justin-Az

ATX said:


> PM SENT


PM Replied


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> custom kickstand 45


Kickstand Sold


----------



## elspock84

pixie seats 35 each shipped


----------



## Justin-Az

twisted chrome sprocket, 25 shipped


----------



## Justin-Az

New Chrome Seatpan 40 shipped


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> New Chrome Seatpan 40 shipped


 pan pending


----------



## Justin-Az

Custom Cups 45 shipped


----------



## Benzgasm

Justin-Az said:


> twisted chrome sprocket, 25 shipped


PayPal?


----------



## Benzgasm

charlieshowtime said:


> View attachment 606638
> 
> wassup got these 20inch rims powdercoated blue with chrome spokes looking to trade for 72 spoke rims not for sale though just trade


Nice rims bro. If u decide to sell em pm me


----------



## Justin-Az

Benzgasm said:


> PayPal?


I have paypal, pm me for details


----------



## 817.TX.

For sale!! Need to get rid of shit. Pics upon request some are already here!!

72 Spokes Minor Rust $50 OBO

Mirrors ladies $40

1952 26" Schwinn Jaguar. Tank and skirts are done but looks like shit!! $40 OBO 

Chrome Twisted seat Post $5

26" Forks New might have minor scuffs from being pushed around in the garage!! $25

Hit me up let me know. Gonna trash this stuff if it dont sale!! :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pm sent


----------



## ATX

817.TX. said:


> For sale!! Need to get rid of shit. Pics upon request some are already here!!
> 
> 72 Spokes Minor Rust $50 OBO
> 
> Mirrors ladies $40
> 
> 1952 26" Schwinn Jaguar. Tank and skirts are done but looks like shit!! $40 OBO
> 
> Chrome Twisted seat Post $5
> 
> 26" Forks New might have minor scuffs from being pushed around in the garage!! $25
> 
> Hit me up let me know. Gonna trash this stuff if it dont sale!! :nicoderm:


PM SENT


----------



## Backhand

Justin-Az said:


> custom kickstand 45


I like that holmes


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> twisted chrome sprocket, 25 shipped


Sold


----------



## bluedreamz

Justin-Az said:


> 3 sprockets, 1 chrome and 2 raw, make offer via pm.


Do u have the top right one still


----------



## Justin-Az

bluedreamz said:


> Do u have the top right one still


 its pending


----------



## Justin-Az

Schwinn Lil-Tiger Decals, 18 Shipped. These are the original waterslide decals in color white, buyer will recieve chain guard decal and fork dart decals both in color white.


----------



## Justin-Az

90 per set shipped, new custom and already chromed, ready to go


----------



## bluedream323

Got these for sale


----------



## Lil Spanks

bluedream323 said:


> Got these for sale


Prices???


----------



## bluedream323

Twisted handle bars 40 
Twisted pedals 20
Twisted front end 30
Rim&tire with twisted trim for 40 obo


----------



## Socal#13

bluedream323 said:


> Got these for sale


Sick look my old 16" ckit wheel..


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


>


this one is sold


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


>


this one is pending


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Justin-Az said:


> 90 per set shipped, new custom and already chromed, ready to go


Were you at? I want to get a pair off you


----------



## Tripps

got this for sale in the O*C local pick up only 1974 schwinn


----------



## furby714

Price


----------



## Tripps

furby714 said:


> Price


give me a offer ese


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Got this frame for sale asking $100 + shipping
> Comes with chainguard as well
> $120 + shipping with schwinn pedals, crank and sprocket
> 
> PM ME


TTT


----------



## Tripps

Tripps said:


> View attachment 609484
> got this for sale in the O*C local pick up only 1974 schwinn


TTT


----------



## 95rangeron14z

I have this 1936 Sky king Trike if anyone is interested I believe is a reproduction but not sure. Cool piece to flake ang pattern for the kids!

$165 shipped or trades.


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1

i got tons of stuff for sale in my thread syked1 stuff for sale.

laser cut parts, hand made twisted banana seat with engraving and more...

thanks


----------



## Justin-Az

Anyone have a triple twist or engraved crown for sale?


----------



## Elbubu801

Anybody has twisted partd for 20 & 26 i want used stuff dont care if its rusted thanks text me with pics n prices 3856289643


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Anyone have a triple twist or engraved crown for sale?


ttt


----------



## Tripps

Tripps said:


> View attachment 609484
> got this for sale in the O*C local pick up only 1974 schwinn


TTT


----------



## Benzgasm

how much for just set of twisted trim?


----------



## 817.TX.

817.TX. said:


> For sale!! Need to get rid of shit. Pics upon request some are already here!!
> 
> 72 Spokes Minor Rust $50 OBO
> 
> Mirrors ladies $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1952 26" Schwinn Jaguar. Tank and skirts are done but looks like shit!! $40 OBO
> Pending!!
> 
> 
> Chrome Twisted seat Post $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26" Forks New might have minor scuffs from being pushed around in the garage!! $25
> *Sold!!*
> 
> Hit me up let me know. Gonna trash this stuff if it dont sale!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Benzgasm

817.TX. said:


> 817.TX. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For sale!! Need to get rid of shit. Pics upon request some are already here!!
> 
> 72 Spokes Minor Rust $50 OBO
> 
> Mirrors ladies $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1952 26" Schwinn Jaguar. Tank and skirts are done but looks like shit!! $40 OBO
> Pending!!
> 
> 
> Chrome Twisted seat Post $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26" Forks New might have minor scuffs from being pushed around in the garage!! $25
> *Sold!!*
> 
> Hit me up let me know. Gonna trash this stuff if it dont sale!! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the twisted seat post for a 20" if so how much to ship to 78251
Click to expand...


----------



## Pure Lowridin

817 tx are the lady mirrors actual mirrors or just chrome metal ??


----------



## 817.TX.

Pure Lowridin said:


> 817 tx are the lady mirrors actual mirrors or just chrome metal ??


Chrome metal! :nicoderm:


----------



## Tin-Tin

817.TX. said:


> 817.TX. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For sale!! Need to get rid of shit. Pics upon request some are already here!!
> 
> 72 Spokes Minor Rust $50 OBO
> 
> Mirrors ladies $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1952 26" Schwinn Jaguar. Tank and skirts are done but looks like shit!! $40 OBO
> Pending!!
> 
> 
> Chrome Twisted seat Post $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26" Forks New might have minor scuffs from being pushed around in the garage!! $25
> *Sold!!*
> 
> Hit me up let me know. Gonna trash this stuff if it dont sale!! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Sent
Click to expand...


----------



## Justin-Az

Got 3 pans for sale, the chrome pans are 40 shipped and the chrome twisted pan is 50 shipped, Im paypal ready.


----------



## dreamer1

I have a 1964 jr stingray for sale comes with 3 fenders n also I have tha box for a trike....make offer


----------



## dreamer1

Hope u guys can see the pics or pm for pics


----------



## LegionS818

IM SELLING THE RIMES AND SISSY BAR ONLY $150.00 FOR THE RIMES $50 FOR THE SISSY BAR. IM LOOKING FOR 16INC 144 SPOKE RIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

For sale 

New pedals 15.00 ship (SOLD)
New crank 15.00 ship (PENDING)
Head lights with visor 15.00 ship (SOLD)
Schwinn seat post 20.00 ship (SOLD)
Goose neck make offer
T-bone make offer
Sprocket need be rechrome make offer
Gold visor ok condition make offer


----------



## lesstime

Pic posted for Lil goodtimescc


----------



## Tin-Tin

looking for a 20" schwinn rear s-2 rim?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> Pic posted for Lil goodtimescc


FUCK YOUR PHONE!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> For sale
> 
> New pedals 15.00 ship
> New crank 15.00 ship
> Head lights with visor 15.00 ship
> Schwinn seat post 20.00 ship (SOLD)
> Goose neck make offer
> T-bone make offer
> Sprocket need be rechrome make offer
> Gold visor ok condition make offer


Seat post SOLD


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> For sale
> 
> New pedals 15.00 ship
> New crank 15.00 ship
> Head lights with visor 15.00 ship
> Schwinn seat post 20.00 ship (SOLD)
> Goose neck make offer
> T-bone make offer
> Sprocket need be rechrome make offer
> Gold visor ok condition make offer


DO U STILL GOT THE HEAD LIGHT??? PM ME...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> For sale
> 
> New pedals 15.00 ship
> New crank 15.00 ship
> Head lights with visor 15.00 ship (SOLD)
> Schwinn seat post 20.00 ship (SOLD)
> Goose neck make offer
> T-bone make offer
> Sprocket need be rechrome make offer
> Gold visor ok condition make offer


Headlight sold


----------



## valledelsol

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> For sale
> 
> New pedals 15.00 ship
> New crank 15.00 ship (PENDING)
> Head lights with visor 15.00 ship (SOLD)
> Schwinn seat post 20.00 ship (SOLD)
> Goose neck make offer
> T-bone make offer
> Sprocket need be rechrome make offer
> Gold visor ok condition make offer


If pedals and crank are available i will take them


----------



## valledelsol

Justin-Az said:


> Got 3 pans for sale, the chrome pans are 40 shipped and the chrome twisted pan is 50 shipped, Im paypal ready.


interested in chrome twisted


----------



## Monuments c.c

do you still have the handle bars.. pm me


----------



## Monuments c.c

bluedream323 said:


> Got these for sale


do you still have the handle bars pm me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

For sale 

New pedals 15.00 ship (SOLD)
New crank 15.00 ship (PENDING)
Head lights with visor 15.00 ship (SOLD)
Schwinn seat post 20.00 ship (SOLD)
Goose neck make offer
T-bone make offer
Sprocket need be rechrome make offer
Gold visor ok condition make offer


----------



## 95rangeron14z

95rangeron14z said:


> I have this 1936 Sky king Trike if anyone is interested I believe is a reproduction but not sure. Cool piece to flake ang pattern for the kids!
> 
> $165 shipped or trades.


TTT


----------



## Juxes_One

looking to buy a bike that's cruiseable


----------



## dave_st23

I'm looking for a 26" rear 144 pm me if you have one


----------



## dee_5o5

I'm looking for some hoses and fittings for my hydro setup and extened crown would trade for some parts if anyone has anything and is willing to trade lmk


----------



## Juxes_One

dee_5o5 said:


> I'm looking for some hoses and fittings for my hydro setup and extened crown would trade for some parts if anyone has anything and is willing to trade lmk


how much is a setup? just curious!


----------



## dee_5o5

Juxes_One said:


> how much is a setup? just curious!


Have no idea all I got right now is cylinder and c02 bottle this be my first time putting one together


----------



## Juxes_One

dee_5o5 said:


> Have no idea all I got right now is cylinder and c02 bottle this be my first time putting one together


o ok kool


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181090055447?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181090058389?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181090062110?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181090068789?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181090104113?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The shipping quote on this is wrong, it's actualy 15.00$ shipping.


----------



## Justin-Az

40 shipped , paypal ready


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

I need some new fat white walls for a 20" anyone


----------



## Wiick3d951

What I have left!


----------



## furby714

Was up ppl got this lil dyno bike for sale shoot me n offer or trade offerrs 
This bike is hard to come by cuz its discon.


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> Was up ppl got this lil dyno bike for sale shoot me n offer or trade offerrs
> This bike is hard to come by cuz its discon.


or wat kind of trades


----------



## furby714

Lil Spanks said:


> or wat kind of trades


Custom 16" parts or schwinn bikes


----------



## RUBIO1987

Does anyone have any twisted 16" wheel trims and a twisted seat trim?????


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> Custom 16" parts or schwinn bikes


Wat schwinn u looking for


----------



## furby714

Lil Spanks said:


> Wat schwinn u looking for


Stingray or migdet


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> 40 shipped , paypal ready


New Price 40 shipped


----------



## spcmata

Wiick3d951 said:


> What I have left!


Pm price shipped for fenders to Chicago 60518


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Looking for some whitewall ..


----------



## lowrider1983

how much


----------



## el peyotero

FOR SALE:

schwinn lil tiger wheels n tires $30 plus shipping
schwinn pixie chain guard and frame with kickstand and headbadge (scprocket and crank not included) $35 plus shipping
26 inch schwinn starlet frame with tank, forks, sprocket crank and pedals, etc(everything pictured) $50 plus shipping








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> Was up ppl got this lil dyno bike for sale shoot me n offer or trade offerrs
> This bike is hard to come by cuz its discon.


ttt


----------



## Tripps

Wiick3d951 said:


> What I have left!


how much for the 
fenders


----------



## lowrider1983

what size is the fender 16 or 20 inch


----------



## Wiick3d951

20 inch


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*20inch twisted fender brackets forsale PM ME*


----------



## Benzgasm

Wiick3d951 said:


> What I have left!


How much for twisted neck and how much for headlight and twisted bracket ?


----------



## Wiick3d951

Wiick3d951 said:


> What I have left!



TTT!


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> Was up ppl got this lil dyno bike for sale shoot me n offer or trade offerrs
> This bike is hard to come by cuz its discon.


Ttt


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Looking for a single double twisted fender brace and a twisted bumper...condition doesn't really matter.


----------



## Wiick3d951

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Looking for a single double twisted fender brace and a twisted bumper...condition doesn't really matter.


I got a bumper.


----------



## prieto

Anyone know if they make 16" hollow hubs wheels if so can u PM me thanks


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Wiick3d951 said:


> I got a bumper.


How much shipped?


----------



## cone_weezy

posting this for club member 65 plus shipping frame and all
(512)299-0984 ask for rene if intrested


----------



## valledelsol

Justin-Az said:


> 40 shipped , paypal ready


Hit me up ill take it


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Looking for complete Trikes with air or hydraulics,
Cash in hand pm pics and prices


----------



## Kid_Buick

Fender braces for sale. chrome is good on them but the golds are I'd say 6/10


----------



## Kid_Buick

Sprocket also for sale.


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Does anyone have red dummy lights on sale ??


----------



## lowrider1983

what part do u have still


----------



## cone_weezy

40 shipped new butterfly pedals


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

$125 plus shipping


----------



## Kid_Buick

Twisted bumper for sale send me a pm or a text 9547088500


----------



## casper805

Forks,sissy bar, sprocket, crank , pedals... 600 plus shipping


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte

looking for a 16 inch bike... i have a pedal car willing to trade


----------



## Kiloz

casper805 said:


> Forks,sissy bar, sprocket, crank , pedals... 600 plus shipping


Bump the homie *casper805 * thats a steal, someone better jump on this.


----------



## casper805

Kiloz said:


> Bump the homie *casper805 * thats a steal, someone better jump on this.


:thumbsup: thanks bro


----------



## Est.1979

4sale schwinn forks and speedometer


----------



## Tin-Tin

Est.1979 said:


> 4sale schwinn forks and speedometer


prices?:dunno:


----------



## batman405

You
still have the spring


----------



## Est.1979

Tin-Tin said:


> prices?:guns::dunno:


​Shoot me a offer


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> CE 707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CE 707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> got frame fenders for sale get at me if your intrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> frames sold
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## liljoker

Anyone have a steering wheel for sale ?


----------



## 95cdevilles

I'm more of a person to person type of guy. Does anyone know a local lose angeles spot where i can walk in and check out product before purchase? Pm me let me know. By the way I'm looking for some Rims,sproket,twisted fender braces, get...


----------



## 95cdevilles

Los angeles *


----------



## CE 707

95cdevilles said:


> I'm more of a person to person type of guy. Does anyone know a local lose angeles spot where i can walk in and check out product before purchase? Pm me let me know. By the way I'm looking for some Rims,sproket,twisted fender braces, get...


Your best bet would be mannys bike shop in compton


----------



## CE 707

My little girl is think bout getting rid of the storm bike if intrested pm me offers


----------



## Lil Spanks

CE 707 said:


> My little girl is think bout getting rid of the storm bike if intrested pm me offers


Wats the price u trying to get out of it??? Pm me


----------



## CE 707

Lil Spanks said:


> Wats the price u trying to get out of it??? Pm me


 pm sent


----------



## INKEDUP

16 FRAME RAFFLE


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/361511-16-frame-raffle.html


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

cone_weezy said:


> 40 shipped new butterfly pedals


Do you still have the pedals


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Do you still have the pedals


Sorry buddy, on the way to me


----------



## Painful-Pleasure$

How much for front and rear fenders/skirts


----------



## Painful-Pleasure$

Wiick3d951 said:


> What I have left!


How much for fenders


----------



## Kid_Buick

Kid_Buick said:


> Fender braces for sale. chrome is good on them but the golds are I'd say 6/10
> View attachment 618296
> 
> View attachment 618298


$10 each pair $5 to ship


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody have the red bullit lights with the wings I need 2


----------



## cone_weezy

anyone got a set of 16" duro whitewall tires new or in great shape.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Still got two wrist band's up for grab's for the mesa show. need the gas money for my trip back. lmk


----------



## Lil_Rob00

So I know this isn't the right place but can't find the right topic but I was given a frame and all I know is its a schwinn the serial number on it is LM40906. Can anyone give me more info or where to find it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil_Rob00 said:


> So I know this isn't the right place but can't find the right topic but I was given a frame and all I know is its a schwinn the serial number on it is LM40906. Can anyone give me more info or where to find it


November 1976.


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Thanks


----------



## lesstime

Lil_Rob00 said:


> So I know this isn't the right place but can't find the right topic but I was given a frame and all I know is its a schwinn the serial number on it is LM40906. Can anyone give me more info or where to find it


Pic of frame


----------



## Lil_Rob00

It's at home. I'm at work still get one later


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LOOKING FOR A CHROME SEAT PAN DONT MATTER WHAT CONDITION IT IS IN OR DOESNT HAVE TO BE CHROME I NEED TO PAINT IT.. THANK YOU


----------



## eazzy101

Looking for a 16 inch front fan wheel


----------



## VENOM89

MANNY'S BIKE SHOP HAS EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO START A STREET CUSTOM BIKE !!!!!!! OR A RADICAL BIKE.


----------



## Wiick3d951

Where's it at


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

casper805 said:


> Forks,sissy bar, sprocket, crank , pedals... 600 plus shipping


Are those pro hopper cylanders?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/3707474050.html


----------



## oneofakind

Brand new Cheng shin fat white wall 20' tires for sale...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

HOMEGROWN760 said:


> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/3707474050.html


$175 just for the frame and chainguard?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

I have 5 new never used regular fender braces $15 plus shipping for all 5


----------



## kajumbo

socios b.c. prez said:


> $175 just for the frame and chainguard?


definitely worth it.. $1.75


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looking for a matching rear 20" 48 spoke wheel like this one....PM me if u have one for sale


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Forsale 60$ + shippin


----------



## Low-Life09

HERE GOES A LIST OF PARTS I NEED ALL FOR A 20" LOWRIDER BIKE. PM ME ASAP PAYPAL READY!!

20" fenders and braces
20" square twisted fork
Square twisted seat post
Square twisted peddles
Square twisted crank


----------



## Ivan349

i need flat twisted 26" fender braces hit up if you got some with prize shipping to 92701


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Low-Life09 said:


> HERE GOES A LIST OF PARTS I NEED ALL FOR A 20" LOWRIDER BIKE. PM ME ASAP PAYPAL READY!!
> 
> 20" fenders and braces
> 20" square twisted fork
> Square twisted seat post
> Square twisted peddles
> Square twisted crank


I have 5 new 20" fender braces $15 plus shipping bro let me know


----------



## west_side85

Wat do the schwinn style bike seats with the little springs running across gofor?.. I hot 2 of them for sale


----------



## socios b.c. prez

west_side85 said:


> Wat do the schwinn style bike seats with the little springs running across gofor?.. I hot 2 of them for sale


Any pics?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

looking for a double twisted down crown let me know if anyne is willing to sell one.


----------



## Low-Life09

Any square twisted parts forsale please send me pics and prices to [email protected] thank you.


----------



## west_side85

Anyone interested in this style seat trying to sell both together


----------



## el peyotero

west_side85 said:


> View attachment 626932
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in this style seat trying to sell both together


ive got a few of those too, not sure what they sell for. anyone know what these cost to rechrome?


----------



## el peyotero

schwinn lil chik seat for sale $60 shipped (sissy bar not included)








[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero

vintage speedometer (made in USA) $40 shipped. just the head, no cable, etc








[/IMG]


----------



## socios b.c. prez

el peyotero said:


> ive got a few of those too, not sure what they sell for. anyone know what these cost to rechrome?


I plated one of those seats a long ass time ago as it was about $100 to get one done.


----------



## el peyotero

seats for sale








[/IMG]

chrome seat pan- $45 shipped
purple glitter- $35 shipped
blue velour diamond tuck- $35 shipped
white (SOLD)


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

24kt Gold Schwinn Headlight.

Good Condition.


No Light Bracket.


----------



## el peyotero

socios b.c. prez said:


> I plated one of those seats a long ass time ago as it was about $100 to get one done.


 i figured it would be in that ballpark. the chrome shops by me seem to charge alot so i was curious what other people were paying. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

el peyotero said:


> i figured it would be in that ballpark. the chrome shops by me seem to charge alot so i was curious what other people were paying. Thanks!:thumbsup:


Like i said that was a long time ago and I did take it to another place that charged me alot. I'm sure you can get it done cheaper then that.


----------



## cone_weezy

custom 3-piece crank( hole is not treaded ) 150 shipped made by mike linville


----------



## 96tein

cone_weezy said:


> custom 3-piece crank( hole is not treaded ) 150 shipped made by mike linville


wheezy how long are the crank arms will they fit a 12"...? If so p.m. me PayPal info bud. Cause I'll get them


----------



## cone_weezy

96tein said:


> wheezy how long are the crank arms will they fit a 12"...? If so p.m. me PayPal info bud. Cause I'll get them


not sure how long they are i would have to measure them when i get home from work, they fit on a 16" but only problem i had is wen i put them on lady death they hit the custom kickstand so doesnt make a full turn if it was a lil shorter i would have kept them lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

Pm sent


----------



## ripsta85

Heads up there's lots of LRB issues on eBay someone is selling almost all the early 90's issues I just bout the 1st and 2nd issue in perfect condition with poster anyone looking for mags check out eBay under lowrider bicycle magazine


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ripsta85 said:


> Heads up there's lots of LRB issues on eBay someone is selling almost all the early 90's issues I just bout the 1st and 2nd issue in perfect condition with poster anyone looking for mags check out eBay under lowrider bicycle magazine


Good lookin out.


----------



## big_c831

Dose Anyone Have Custom Parts For A 20in Bike?


----------



## big_c831

ATX said:


> bottom fork still for sell-35 ship


 do you still have them for sale?


----------



## big_c831

LegionS818 said:


> View attachment 611339
> IM SELLING THE RIMES AND SISSY BAR ONLY $150.00 FOR THE RIMES $50 FOR THE SISSY BAR. IM LOOKING FOR 16INC 144 SPOKE RIMES


hey u still selling the rims?


----------



## big_c831

Wiick3d951 said:


> What I have left!


 how much for the fenders?


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Have a 76 schwinn for sale it's in primer don't know much about it. The kick stand was cut off at the insert so a portion of it is still in it needs to be removed or drilled out and replaced. I have the schwinn badge white with black letters has a couple scratches on it will get pic soon. Asking $35 obo plus shipping. 









Also have a set of blue and chrome 72s with new tires on them never been mounted or ridden on since painting them. Chrome is ok. All spokes were removed when painting them Does not have tubes in them. $40obo plus shipping. 









Pm if interested buyer pays shipping. I have more parts and a another frame for sale as well I will get pics up soon of those.


----------



## Benzgasm

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Have a 76 schwinn for sale it's in primer don't know much about it. The kick stand was cut off at the insert so a portion of it is still in it needs to be removed or drilled out and replaced. I have the schwinn badge white with black letters has a couple scratches on it will get pic soon. Asking $30 obo plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have a set of blue and chrome 72s with new tires on them never been mounted or ridden on since painting them. Chrome is ok. All spokes were removed when painting them Does not have tubes in them. $40obo plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm if interested buyer pays shipping. I have more parts and a another frame for sale as well I will get pics up soon of those.


?
How much to ship the blue rims to 78251..any rust? And paypal


----------



## lowrider1983

how much to ship the blue rim to 81003 u have a paypal :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider1983

$ 5


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Deal pending on frame and rims


----------



## lowrider1983

any one have a turn table for sale :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

cone_weezy said:


> custom 3-piece crank( hole is not treaded ) 140 shipped made by mike linville
> 
> knock off ten bucks lowest i will go


----------



## cone_weezy

3d headlight 45 shipped


----------



## Kiloz

cone_weezy said:


> 3d headlight 45 shipped


Nice magazine.


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Back up for sale is the 76 schwinn frame. Deal fell threw twice. But asking 35 plus shipping on the schwinn frame. 









Also have a 20 inch springer fork chrome has minor scratches and nicks. Asking 25 plus shipping 

















Also have a black velour seat for sale good condition just has a small spot where the material has rubbed off and missing on of the clasps where the sissy bar bolt goes. Asking 20 plus shipping. 

























Also have a luck seven sprocket and crank chrome. Shines good but chrome is pealed off on the back side of the sprocket on some teeth but not much. Asking 25 plus shipping. 

















Pm me if you are interested on anything. I have one more frame, Handle bars, and sissy bar I will be posting up as well just have to dig them out.


----------



## furby714

Thinking of selling the flaked out blue pixie on the left handlebars gooseneck training wheels recromed recently Reupholstered seat white vynl n blue piping open too offers or trade offers need money to finish the one on the right


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Have a 76 schwinn for sale it's in primer don't know much about it. The kick stand was cut off at the insert so a portion of it is still in it needs to be removed or drilled out and replaced. I have the schwinn badge white with black letters has a couple scratches on it will get pic soon. Asking $35 obo plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have a set of blue and chrome 72s with new tires on them never been mounted or ridden on since painting them. Chrome is ok. All spokes were removed when painting them Does not have tubes in them. $40obo plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm if interested buyer pays shipping. I have more parts and a another frame for sale as well I will get pics up soon of those.


Blue rims are sold


----------



## chamuco61

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Back up for sale is the 76 schwinn frame. Deal fell threw twice. But asking 35 plus shipping on the schwinn frame.


how much to ship to 91340??


----------



## Lil_Rob00

chamuco61 said:


> how much to ship to 91340??


15 to ship but I have a deal pending right now for the frame. If it doesn't sell I get back to you.


----------



## chamuco61

Lil_Rob00 said:


> 15 to ship but I have a deal pending right now for the frame. If it doesn't sell I get back to you.


sounds good man, keep me posted!


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Frame sold


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Frame sold



How does the other frame you have on sale look like


----------



## liljoker

for sale pm sent


----------



## liljoker

pm sent with your offert


----------



## liljoker

triple twisted h.barrs


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> View attachment 632027
> for sale pm sent


16" 52 twisted spoke rims 2 front ones and 1 rear freewheel / not coaster brake


----------



## Clown Confusion

liljoker said:


> View attachment 632027
> for sale pm sent


wat size


----------



## liljoker

Clown Confusion said:


> wat size


16"


----------



## lowrider1983

what size


----------



## liljoker

lowrider1983 said:


> what size


16 inch.


----------



## Est.1979

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
200+shipping


----------



## oneofakind

Est.1979 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 200+shipping


Saw that on craigslist Bakersfield for $150


----------



## Est.1979

oneofakind said:


> Saw that on craigslist Bakersfield for $150


still for sale :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider1983

how much u ask


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> View attachment 632027
> for sale pm sent


Sale pending


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looking for used Schwinn style handle bars,16" 36 cross spoke wheels and bent 16" forks....


----------



## V-Town Bounce

I'm looking for a fully built trike with Hydros or air and a nice 26" lowered cruiser in Florida. Have cash in hand!! PM or post what you have!


----------



## haro amado

Looking for 12 inch training wheels


----------



## David831

20" frame up for sale flaked out msg me if ur intrested


----------



## liltiger925

i need 12 training wheels and fenders, and baseball bat holder paypal ready?


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for a trike kit


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Clown Confusion said:


> looking for a trike kit


I got a 20" trike kit engraved by issac mendoza needs to be plated though $200 

Engraved vvv
Bottom axle
Top cage 
Plate that connects trike kit to bike


----------



## Benzgasm

David831 said:


> 20" frame up for sale flaked out msg me if ur intrested


How much shipped to 78251 bro


----------



## Blue94cady

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I got a 20" trike kit engraved by issac mendoza needs to be plated though $200
> 
> Engraved vvv
> Bottom axle
> 
> Top cage
> Plate that connects trike kit to bike


Can u pm me pics


----------



## Clown Confusion

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I got a 20" trike kit engraved by issac mendoza needs to be plated though $200
> 
> Engraved vvv
> Bottom axle
> Top cage
> Plate that connects trike kit to bike


Pm sent


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Blue94cady said:


> Can u pm me pics


Will post pics as soon as I go home


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

*Engraved Trike kit done*

Here it is guys


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Here it is guys


Did someone engrave this at home?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

socios b.c. prez said:


> Did someone engrave this at home?


I think so im not to sure he also did some parts for lesstime


----------



## V-Town Bounce

I've got a limited edition # 785/1000 Dyno Moon Eyes Cruiser, it's in decent shape for being 14 years old. Even has the original super slick tires. This would make an awesome project for someone. Price is. $250 firm or trade for a stretch/limo/trike project. There's one for sale on eBay right now for $1500! I'm located in south west Florida thanks !


----------



## aztecsoulz

Lil tiger for sale , pm me for price


----------



## bluedream323

I got a twisted extended crown for sale,twisted handle bars,twisted steering wheel , twisted front ends , and a 16 inch rim with a twisted trim for sale , take it all in pack


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Any pro hoppers out there?


----------



## V-Town Bounce

I've got $2000 to spend on a custom stretched cruiser 26". Limo stretch, Dyno Beach cruiser, NEEDS TO BE SICK!! Please PM. FLORIDA ONLY


----------



## EL RAIDER

David831 said:


> 20" frame up for sale flaked out msg me if ur intrested



$20 yuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## lowrider1983

how much


----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## Jr1503

furby714 said:


> Everything still here forsale or trade need stuff gone


U still have the WHT 26" 
cruiser or the trike kit??


----------



## lil'man

Got this extended crown for sale.. It's triple show chrome...never used...
Paypal ready ...will ship as soon as payment is received...
Price includes shipping...
$25...PM me...


----------



## liljoker

bluedream323 said:


>


 Pm sent


----------



## DETACHED

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/311385_111666782330137_1837686579_n.jpg

250$ OBO FRAME ONLY..plus shipping unless local....frame was painted by adam stone of porterville, bike has been shot for a feature twice in two different stages. custom 12" frame, with flake, candy, and pin striping.

some some light damage to rear, from wheels and trike kit, could be re candied or completly repainted. first come first serve, no hold til the 1st.


----------



## bluedreamz

Looking for a continental kit flat twist, double twist handle bars with double twist support bars for the fork also 4 double twisted fender braces I will only pickup I'm located in the ie


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

bluedream323 said:


>


Look my old beachcruser sterinwheel nd my old 20" ckit wheel with the twist


----------



## cone_weezy

custom 3 piece crank fits 16" or 20" 
140 ship


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Anyone got pro-hoppers?


----------



## Ivan349

I have a brown 26" inch cruiser for sale hit me up asking 200 obo


----------



## V-Town Bounce

I'm looking for a Dyno Roadster Stretch Beach Cruiser or a Kustom Kruiser Roadster. Cash in hand!!


----------



## CE 707

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Anyone got pro-hoppers?


I do


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

CE 707 said:


> I do


You selling them?


----------



## Clown Confusion

U asked if any one had pro hopper he said he dose .. U should of asked if any one selling pro hoopers.....lol


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> View attachment 632031
> pm sent with your offert


Sold


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> View attachment 632046
> triple twisted h.barrs


Sold


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> U asked if any one had pro hopper he said he dose .. U should of asked if any one selling pro hoopers.....lol


:roflmao:


----------



## Tripps

for sell


----------



## cone_weezy

40 ship twisted goose neck off of lady death


----------



## cone_weezy

cone_weezy said:


> custom 3 piece crank fits 16" or 20"
> 130 ship


----------



## Richiecool69elka

cone_weezy said:


> 40 ship twisted goose neck off of lady death


PM Sent


----------



## ATX

2 16inch gold plated custom fender braces- 60 shipped


----------



## David831

ATX said:


> 2 16inch gold plated custom fender braces- 60 shipped


Ill pm u


----------



## David831

Looking for 16" sissybar chrome n engraved


----------



## cone_weezy

ATX said:


> 2 16inch gold plated custom fender braces- 60 shipped






so u the one who won these on ebay i know the owner he actually an og member from the club


----------



## ATX

I got em from my cousin Mel..she's a beeeyyyitch


----------



## Richiecool69elka

cone_weezy said:


> so u the one who won these on ebay i know the owner he actually an og member from the club


Hey Bro I sent You A PM on The GooseNeck.So Is That a No?


----------



## cone_weezy

Richiecool69elka said:


> Hey Bro I sent You A PM on The GooseNeck.So Is That a No?




sorry must of over look my messages yeah i can do it for that price i' ll pm. u my paypal address


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looking for 2 seat clamp S bolts with the nuts....(no ****)PM me if u have any for sale...


----------



## liljoker

Looking for steering wheel. Twisted or custom. And custom sissy bar pm sent


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

liljoker said:


> Looking for steering wheel. Twisted or custom. And custom sissy bar pm sent


got sissy bar $185


----------



## batman405

Looking for a custom frame or all twisted fork for 20 inch or really any twisted parts pm with pic and how much ship to 405


----------



## lowrider1983

anybody know where i can get a crown like this


----------



## lowrider1983

i look for this to


----------



## lowrider1983

i look for this to


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Custom Handlebars For Sale,&& Sissy Bar.

Handlebars,And Sissy Bar Will Work For 20,Or 16 Inch.

Tripple Plated Chromed.

Dont Ask About Anything Else.

Hmu With SOme Offers


----------



## Wiick3d951

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 636276
> View attachment 636277
> View attachment 636279
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Handlebars For Sale,&& Sissy Bar.
> 
> Handlebars,And Sissy Bar Will Work For 20,Or 16 Inch.
> 
> Tripple Plated Chromed.
> 
> Dont Ask About Anything Else.
> 
> Hmu With SOme Offers



Dam the whole world has those handlebars now how


----------



## liljoker

Wiick3d951 said:


> Dam the whole world has those handlebars now how


X2


----------



## ATX

glad I got my engraved ones


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Anybody know where I could find black with pink wall tires. Or solid pink tires... I need a set of 2 20" and one 16" if they make them


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> 2 16inch gold plated custom fender braces- 60 shipped


SOLD


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 636276
> View attachment 636277
> View attachment 636279
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Handlebars For Sale,&& Sissy Bar.
> 
> Handlebars,And Sissy Bar Will Work For 20,Or 16 Inch.
> 
> Tripple Plated Chromed.
> 
> Dont Ask About Anything Else.
> 
> Hmu With SOme Offers


How much


----------



## schwinn1966

Engraved Tank
$80 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

16" Schwinn Seat
$40 Shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

Speedo heads $25 Each Shipped


http://s217.photobucket.com/user/an...cket-73830-1366845177385_zpscb883a91.jpg.html


----------



## schwinn1966

1968 Lil Tiger Frame
This frame is bent and needs some work. Selling it AS IS
$65 Shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

HYDRO Setup
$250 Shipped FIRM


----------



## schwinn1966

FAT Twisted Cups
raw
$30 shipped


----------



## Richiecool69elka

schwinn1966 said:


> FAT Twisted Cups
> raw
> $30 shipped


PM Sent


----------



## Ivan349

Does anyone know where I can get those thick fat tires for a bike


----------



## schwinn1966

16" Schwinn Midget frames
80 each shipped


----------



## Raguness

Some spring cleaning huh?


----------



## 78mc

schwinn1966 said:


> 16" Schwinn Midget frames
> 80 each shipped


Pm sent


----------



## schwinn1966

Blue Midget one SOLD 

Yellow Midget SOLD


----------



## schwinn1966

20 " frame 
100 shipped


----------



## socios b.c. prez

schwinn1966 said:


> 16" Schwinn Midget frames
> 80 each shipped


I wish I could help you with that but I got too many projects.


----------



## schwinn1966

socios b.c. prez said:


> I wish I could help you with that but I got too many projects.


Not looking for help just selling some stuff.


----------



## 78mc

schwinn1966 said:


> Blue Midget one SOLD
> 
> Yellow Midget SOLD


Thanks for the frame..... This is going to be my son's new bike. Hope to have it done for Vegas...


----------



## David831

schwinn1966 said:


> 16" Schwinn Midget frames
> 80 each shipped


Let me knw if u got any left in good conditions


----------



## schwinn1966

David831 said:


> Let me knw if u got any left in good conditions


The silver one is the last one left. Good condition needs to be painted.


----------



## schwinn1966

16" midget frame 1975
80 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966

1977 16" Schwinn
$125 shipped
SOLD


----------



## cone_weezy

twisted gooseneck with twisted light bracked 45 ship


----------



## lowrider1983

what size is the gooseneck


----------



## cone_weezy

lowrider1983 said:


> what size is the gooseneck


it fits all sizes


----------



## dave_st23

schwinn1966 said:


> 1968 Lil Tiger Frame
> This frame is bent and needs some work. Selling it AS IS
> $65 Shipped


Pm sent


----------



## dave_st23

I'm looking for a lil tiger or pixie wing tip chainguard pm me with offer


----------



## Bonez88

anyone have one of dez for sale ???


----------



## Kiloz

lowrider1983 said:


> what size is the gooseneck


looks like a 21.1


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Bonez88 said:


> anyone have one of dez for sale ???
> View attachment 638999


Actually thats my seat. 30 shipped


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Does anyone have a 12" seat and pro-hoppers for sale?


----------



## Clown Confusion

Theres a seat on ebay for hella cheap right now


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Clown Confusion said:


> Theres a seat on ebay for hella cheap right now


Send a link


----------



## Clown Confusion

Just go to schwinn lil tiger on. Ebay


----------



## Benzgasm

cone_weezy said:


> twisted gooseneck with twisted light bracked 45 ship


Pics??


----------



## cone_weezy

Benzgasm said:


> Pics??



sold it last night sorry


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Clown Confusion said:


> Just go to schwinn lil tiger on. Ebay


I did and couldn't find it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I think the seat was buy it now cause its gone. I was lookin at it last night.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

IGotta Turntable For Sale !


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TooThrowed_214 said:


> IGotta Turntable For Sale !


How much


----------



## Clown Confusion

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I did and couldn't find it


since its not a schwinn just get one of these 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Puppy-D...336?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19dbb17058


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> since its not a schwinn just get one of these
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Puppy-D...336?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19dbb17058


X2


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

$350


----------



## ATX

taxin...fuck that I got mine for 220


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ATX said:


> taxin...fuck that I got mine for 220


Didnt You Have A Topic Awhile Back About Your Motor Was Burnt Out Lol :buttkick:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

socios b.c. prez said:


> I think the seat was buy it now cause its gone. I was lookin at it last night.


Yes It Was.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TooThrowed_214 said:


> $350


Good luck with that price


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good luck with that price



How Much You Thinking


----------



## David831

Any nice handle bars for sale custom twisted or engraved


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Clown Confusion said:


> since its not a schwinn just get one of these
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Puppy-D...336?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19dbb17058


Needs to have schwinn measurements


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Looking for fender braces for 20"


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> View attachment 632027
> for sale pm sent


Still got 2 for sale. 16 inch 56 twisted spokes.


----------



## CE 707

$50 shipped


----------



## 78mc

Looking for OG Schwinn Lil Tiger- Training wheel(arms).


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Looking for 2 gold 20" 144 spoke wheels and a 16" to match.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Anyone willing to trade bike parts for batteries. I have 6 group 31s 800cca in good condition they are refurbished.


----------



## lilmikew86

for sale regular twist badge trim raw 35 shipped


----------



## batman405

Looking for a custom 20 inch frame


----------



## ATX

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Didnt You Have A Topic Awhile Back About Your Motor Was Burnt Out Lol :buttkick:


nope mines still goin you lied you sold sw you shooda kept it pero I'm still doin me


----------



## lilmikew86

lilmikew86 said:


> View attachment 639902
> for sale regular twist badge trim raw 35 shipped


sold!


----------



## thomas67442

looking for a *STEERING TUBE*


----------



## CE 707

Anybody got a gold schwinn badge for sale


----------



## gervais_85

Lookin to buy a complete 16 inch bike. Doesnt need to bespotless. I have a painter i just need it.to be complete. Pm plz


----------



## dave_st23

Just throwing these out there how much would any of you offer for my daughters rims . I mite be enterested in selling them for the rite price.


----------



## furby714

damm they sick as fuck


----------



## ATX

bottom ala fork- 40 shipped


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

ATX said:


> bottom ala fork- 40 shipped


Ill take it. What's ur paypal?


----------



## dave_st23

dave_st23 said:


> Just throwing these out there how much would any of you offer for my daughters rims . I mite be enterested in selling them for the rite price.


Opening bid is $200 anyone want to top it hit me up on my Dave st customs thread


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> bottom ala fork- 40 shipped


SOLD


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

dave_st23 said:


> Just throwing these out there how much would any of you offer for my daughters rims . I mite be enterested in selling them for the rite price.


16" or 20"


----------



## dave_st23

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> 16" or 20"


20"


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> SOLD


That was fast lol


----------



## ATX

Looking for custom engraved forks anyone have any send pm with pics


----------



## dave_st23

dave_st23 said:


> Just throwing these out there how much would any of you offer for my daughters rims . I mite be enterested in selling them for the rite price.


Sales pending


----------



## INKEDUP

Looking for a lil tiger project!


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> Still got 2 for sale. 16 inch 56 twisted spokes.


Ttt


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> View attachment 632027
> for sale pm sent


Ttt


----------



## schwinn1966

12" seat

50 shipped


----------



## DjChey

Anyone have some straight spring forks to trade or sell ????? 20" let me know


----------



## dave_st23

dave_st23 said:


> Sales pending


Sold


----------



## sgtsiko1

DjChey said:


> Anyone have some straight spring forks to trade or sell ????? 20" let me know


 by straight u mean NON twisted right, I beleave I got one, but with no bolts or screws, just the brace and bottom piece, still wrap with plastic, ill trade......tell me what u got if interested


----------



## Clown Confusion

just a friendly note when some one ships always ask for shipping numbers


----------



## 956chevy

Does anyone have a regular fork for sale not twisted 20in


----------



## DjChey

sgtsiko1 said:


> by straight u mean NON twisted right, I beleave I got one, but with no bolts or screws, just the brace and bottom piece, still wrap with plastic, ill trade......tell me what u got if interested


Straight like the OG delux stingray but ill pm you


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

How can I contact fantasy toys? I tried their number listed on FB but no answer and I tried messaging on facebook but no reply... :dunno:


----------



## Ivan349

Anyone selling a 26" stretch pm me


----------



## sgtsiko1

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> How can I contact fantasy toys? I tried their number listed on FB but no answer and I tried messaging on facebook but no reply... :dunno:


call hes shop the number is on is site, or pm killo thats hes buddy


----------



## Kiloz

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> How can I contact fantasy toys? I tried their number listed on FB but no answer and I tried messaging on facebook but no reply... :dunno:


Whats up homie, message me perhaps I can help.



sgtsiko1 said:


> call hes shop the number is on is site, or pm killo thats hes buddy


:thumbsup:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

sgtsiko1 said:


> call hes shop the number is on is site, or pm killo thats hes buddy


Thanks homie.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Kiloz said:


> Whats up homie, message me perhaps I can help.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


PM sent


----------



## Bonez88

stuff for sale


----------



## ATX

Bonez88 said:


> stuff for sale
> View attachment 643630


do those black grips say "lowrider" on em?


----------



## Bonez88

nope they say schwinn


----------



## Clown Confusion

Bonez88 said:


> stuff for sale
> View attachment 643630


Pm price on ligth


----------



## Raguness

Bonez88 said:


> stuff for sale
> View attachment 643630


16" or 20"?


----------



## juangotti

I have some 20 inch Schwinn straight forks for sale. With schwinn ''S'' bolts 100 shipped


----------



## furby714

How much for grips


Bonez88 said:


> stuff for sale
> View attachment 643630


----------



## Bonez88

20"


----------



## juangotti




----------



## sgtsiko1

Bonez88 said:


> stuff for sale
> View attachment 643630


How much for the light


----------



## aztecsoulz

I'm going to start posting pictures of parts that I have for sale, hit me up for prices









Fork, fenders , and wheels for sale


----------



## sneekyg909

SCHWINN Badge with screws
$30.00 o.b.o shipped...p.m me


----------



## ATX

how much for wheels


----------



## Clown Confusion

aztecsoulz said:


> I'm going to start posting pictures of parts that I have for sale, hit me up for prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fork, fenders , and wheels for sale


Pm price on wheels


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Clown Confusion said:


> Pm price on wheels


X2


----------



## Bonez88

Bonez88 said:


> stuff for sale
> View attachment 643630


Selling all of it for 50$


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

aztecsoulz said:


> I'm going to start posting pictures of parts that I have for sale, hit me up for prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fork, fenders , and wheels for sale


What else u got for sale ?


----------



## aztecsoulz

Wheels for sale


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

aztecsoulz said:


> Wheels for sale


How much u asking homie?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

aztecsoulz said:


> Wheels for sale


How much? Any pics of fenders?


----------



## CE 707

I want those rims


----------



## Clown Confusion

too bad lol


----------



## ozmods

They look like Recs rims from Mas Problemas


----------



## Kiloz

ozmods said:


> They look like Recs rims from Mas Problemas


They are, originally made by Lil_Deville from Fanatsy Toys for Recs Mas Problemas.


----------



## ATX

:dunno: idk if im not mistaken I beleive they came from Rudy Castro heres pic and yes they were made by Fantasys


----------



## sgtsiko1

Anyone has a small birdcaghte they want to sell, like the size a light brace have, or even a birdcage light brace now that i mention it lol


----------



## aztecsoulz

ATX said:


> :dunno: idk if im not mistaken I beleive they came from Rudy Castro heres pic and yes they were made by Fantasys


You are right , those are the wheels , I'm goin to start selling all of those parts


----------



## Clown Confusion

aztecsoulz said:


> You are right , those are the wheels , I'm goin to start selling all of those parts


 how much u selling the handle bars for whit shipping


----------



## juangotti

ATX said:


> :dunno: idk if im not mistaken I beleive they came from Rudy Castro heres pic and yes they were made by Fantasys


he got them from rec


----------



## ATX

juangotti said:


> he got them from rec


orale


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking for 16'' forks


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> Still got 2 for sale. 16 inch 56 twisted spokes.


Ttt


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> View attachment 632027
> for sale pm sent


Ttt


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

$40 Chrome SeatPan


----------



## juangotti

50.00. Each


----------



## aztecsoulz

Hit me up for prices


----------



## aztecsoulz

Two tone crown and seat for sale


----------



## aztecsoulz

Two tone engraved crown for sale 









Custom mirrors










Two tone engraved crank 










Custom pedals










engraved steering wheel 









Custom handle bar









Two tone engraved sissy bar










Headlights with custom bracket









Custom radical 3d frame




























All parts in perfect condition , no low ballers, don't waste my time


----------



## ATX

aztecsoulz said:


> Two tone engraved crown for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved crank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom handle bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headlights with custom bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom radical 3d frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts in perfect condition , no low ballers, don't waste my time


 PM SENT


----------



## furby714

Price on hbars mirrorsn headlight


----------



## aztecsoulz

aztecsoulz said:


> Two tone engraved crown for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved crank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom handle bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headlights with custom bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom radical 3d frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts in perfect condition , no low ballers, don't waste my time


MIRRORS AND STEERING WHEEL , SOLD!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

aztecsoulz said:


> Two tone engraved crown for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved crank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom handle bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headlights with custom bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom radical 3d frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts in perfect condition , no low ballers, don't waste my time


PM SENT


----------



## cone_weezy

aztecsoulz said:


> Two tone engraved crown for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved crank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom handle bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headlights with custom bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom radical 3d frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts in perfect condition , no low ballers, don't waste my time





dam R.I.P to this old legions bike .... hope u making your money back on what u put into this bike should of sold the bike not parted out


----------



## sgtsiko1

cone_weezy said:


> dam R.I.P to this old legions bike .... hope u making your money back on what u put into this bike should of sold the bike not parted out


eWHY???


----------



## oneofakind

COMPLETE AIR KITS $180 SHIPPED....


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> COMPLETE AIR KITS $180 SHIPPED....


text sent


----------



## aztecsoulz

Goose neck engraved


----------



## Kiloz

sgtsiko1 said:


> eWHY???


It's always sad to see a nice bike go, parts usually go and half of them will never be seen again. Some will might make its ways onto street bikes and not be taken care of properly. Just like the bike that was destroyed to build this bike, Rec's Problemas.


----------



## ATX

aztecsoulz said:


> Goose neck engraved


PM SENT


----------



## aztecsoulz

aztecsoulz said:


> Goose neck engraved


Sold!!!!!


----------



## aztecsoulz

aztecsoulz said:


> Two tone crown and seat for sale


Seat sold!!!!


----------



## aztecsoulz




----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

For Sale Or Trade 
Turntable.
Need Uplostrey 
Stainless Steel C Chanel


----------



## ATX

aztecsoulz said:


>


PM SENT


----------



## aztecsoulz

aztecsoulz said:


>


Sold!!!!


----------



## aztecsoulz

Parts that I have left the rest is sold





aztecsoulz said:


> Two tone engraved crown for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom handle bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom radical 3d frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts in perfect condition , no low ballers, don't waste my time


----------



## Justin-Az

aztecsoulz said:


> Parts that I have left the rest is sold


What you asking for the handlebars and frame


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 646703
> 
> 
> 
> For Sale Or Trade
> Turntable.
> Need Uplostrey
> Stainless Steel C Chanel


How much


----------



## CE 707

Anybody got a gold or chrome bike chain for a 20 inch need it asap


----------



## sgtsiko1

Walmart I think


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

FOOLISH ONE said:


> How much


$175


----------



## ATX

custom steering wheel- 60 shipped


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> custom steering wheel- 60 shipped


SOLD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR 16inch custom bike or pedal car (maybe). If I have to ill put cash on top to. $220.00 ship 

Candy brine red I believe it's fresh paint no scratches or no chips. Done by Area 51. Clear over the stickers. The whole bike is there except the rims. Here the pick up the purple bike of all the parts I have.


----------



## Blue94cady

How much for the lil tiger


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Blue94cady said:


> How much for the lil tiger


220.00 ship


----------



## Blue94cady

What pedal car r u looking for pm me ur #


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Blue94cady said:


> What pedal car r u looking for pm me ur #


Just looking for something done up or almost done. I don't have time to build something cause in just into the GT edition


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

$400

Frame,Fenders,Credit Board


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

$800


----------



## OC-RAMIREZ-WA

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 648681
> View attachment 648682
> View attachment 648683
> View attachment 648688
> 
> 
> 
> $800


Hey would u sell your custom forks only if yes how much?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

TooThrowed_214 said:


> $175


What city you in? Pm me


----------



## aztecsoulz

aztecsoulz said:


> Two tone engraved crown for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts in perfect condition , no low ballers, don't waste my time


This parts still for sale


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Posting my 64 Schwinn for sale. $500 obo. Pm me with any questions. Thanks.


----------



## CE 707

socios b.c. prez said:


> Posting my 64 Schwinn for sale. $500 obo. Pm me with any questions. Thanks.


Seen it up close realy nice gl on the sale bro


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> Posting my 64 Schwinn for sale. $500 obo. Pm me with any questions. Thanks.


Beautiful bike.....gl on the sale


----------



## Justin-Az

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR 16inch custom bike or pedal car (maybe). If I have to ill put cash on top to. $220.00 ship
> 
> Candy brine red I believe it's fresh paint no scratches or no chips. Done by Area 51. Clear over the stickers. The whole bike is there except the rims. Here the pick up the purple bike of all the parts I have.


 Are you selling the red bike or the purple one?


----------



## ripsta85

For sale or trade 20" forks for 12" springer fork


----------



## dave_st23

ripsta85 said:


> For sale or trade 20" forks for 12" springer fork


How much


----------



## ripsta85

$125 shipped they are aluminum 



dave_st23 said:


> How much


----------



## Justin-Az

Dtwist regular twist headbadge for sell. 50 shipped.


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Dtwist regular twist headbadge for sell. 50 shipped.


SOLD


----------



## Justin-Az

Double engraved solid custom sprocket, sprocket is show chromed and engraved the same on both sides. Price is 100 shipped.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Just bought this and decided to go another way with what im going to build,
PM for detail 

For Sale

All gold plated parts, paint has some minor flaws(chips, etc) but would need to be resprayed as its
Personalized to the son of the original owner.

Built by Jayson Majestics Miami (PINK86REGAL)

(Missing Front Bumper)


----------



## oneofakind

POSSIBLY FOR SALE OR TRADE MAKE OFFERS...


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Double engraved solid custom sprocket, sprocket is show chromed and engraved the same on both sides. Price is 100 shipped.


Sold to ATX


----------



## dusty87ls

*26" Schwinn beach cruiser frame*

$50 Obo for this beach cruiser frame located in mo Val ca


----------



## Kid_Buick

Looking to sell all of these







S


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Og Schwinn grips. $25 a pair shipped.


----------



## dusty87ls

socios b.c. prez said:


> Og Schwinn grips. $25 a pair shipped.


Nice blue ones lol


----------



## Est.1979

oneofakind said:


> POSSIBLY FOR SALE OR TRADE MAKE OFFERS...


Any trades?


----------



## oneofakind

Est.1979 said:


> Any trades?


What you got..???


----------



## cone_weezy

3 piece crank and steering tube 210 ship


----------



## Lil Spanks

cone_weezy said:


> 3 piece crank and steering tube 210 ship


crank???


----------



## BROOKLYN__RYDER

really looking for a 16 inch spare to put on my continental kit. anyone have one for sale ? custom ones would be cool


----------



## liljoker

BROOKLYN__RYDER said:


> really looking for a 16 inch spare to put on my continental kit. anyone have one for sale ? custom ones would be cool


I have 2 of them with twisted spokes .p.m sent


----------



## down79

looking for 2 twisted seat post clamps


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Looking for a turntable for a pedal car for one of my members


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Got a twisted seatpost..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

20in 144 warren wong arizonas, pm for details.


----------



## Clown Confusion

Are those the one that got burn if so there not worth as much any more lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

No, the all stainless were damaged, these are the second set i have. Although the 3rd wheel for this set was damaged yet repairable.


----------



## Clown Confusion

76'_SCHWINN said:


> No, the all stainless were damaged, these are the second set i have. Although the 3rd wheel for this set was damaged yet repairable.


so how much u wanna rip me off for lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z

95rangeron14z said:


> Just bought this and decided to go another way with what im going to build,
> PM for detail
> 
> For Sale
> 
> All gold plated parts, paint has some minor flaws(chips, etc) but would need to be resprayed as its
> Personalized to the son of the original owner.
> 
> Built by Jayson Majestics Miami (PINK86REGAL)
> 
> (Missing Front Bumper)


NEED GONE MAKE REASONABLE OFFERS!!!


----------



## BROOKLYN__RYDER

aztecsoulz said:


> This parts still for sale



how much for the crown and pedals


----------



## sanjosecustomz

aztecsoulz said:


> This parts still for sale


Do you still have pedals of do how much


----------



## sanjosecustomz

Justin-Az said:


> Double engraved solid custom sprocket, sprocket is show chromed and engraved the same on both sides. Price is 100 shipped.


Do you still have sprocket


----------



## sanjosecustomz

aztecsoulz said:


> This parts still for sale


Do you still have pedals if so how much


----------



## ATX

engraved sprocket -80 shipped or trade


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ATX said:


> engraved sprocket -80 shipped or trade



Gotta Custom Cut Tripple Plated Engraved One


----------



## lilmikew86

For sale custom raw badge trim 40 shipped


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ATX said:


> engraved sprocket -80 shipped or trade


----------



## CE 707

That's nice Bro good luck on the sale


----------



## sgtsiko1

ATX said:


> engraved sprocket -80 shipped or trade


Didnt u just buy this for 100 bucks?


----------



## lilmikew86

For sale custom twisted raw schwinn kickstand 70 shipped fits 20" but is 2 inches shorter than stock for them low rides


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

ATX said:


> engraved sprocket -80 shipped or trade


What size is this?


----------



## aztecsoulz

aztecsoulz said:


> Two tone engraved crown for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom radical 3d frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts in perfect condition , no low ballers, don't waste my time


Parts still for sale


----------



## aztecsoulz

aztecsoulz said:


> I'm going to start posting pictures of parts that I have for sale, hit me up for prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fork, fenders , and wheels for sale


Forks still for sale


----------



## ATX

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Gotta Custom Cut Tripple Plated Engraved One


ya sure if you want other ppl are askin about it so its first come first serve



sgtsiko1 said:


> Didnt u just buy this for 100 bucks?


YUP



Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> What size is this?


 it can fit ona 20inch or a 12 either one it fits on both


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ATX said:


> ya sure if you want other ppl are askin about it so its first come first serve
> 
> YUP
> 
> it can fit ona 20inch or a 12 either one it fits on both



I Hit You Up Bro In A Pm


----------



## 95rangeron14z

95rangeron14z said:


> Just bought this and decided to go another way with what im going to build,
> PM for detail
> 
> For Sale
> 
> All gold plated parts, paint has some minor flaws(chips, etc) but would need to be resprayed as its
> Personalized to the son of the original owner.
> 
> Built by Jayson Majestics Miami (PINK86REGAL)
> 
> (Missing Front Bumper)


Need this Gone Today! Pm me!


----------



## lilmikew86

lilmikew86 said:


> For sale custom twisted raw schwinn kickstand 70 shipped fits 20" but is 2 inches shorter than stock for them low rides


Sold! On its way to Canada


----------



## SGV-POMONA

ttt


----------



## eazzy101

Any 16 forks out there


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Does any one have double twisted or birdcage mirrors on sale ? Preferably no reflectors, and also 3 or 4 fender braces for a 20"


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

$400


----------



## CE 707

lilmikew86 said:


> Sold! On its way to Canada


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Looking for springer fork twisted for 26 inch and 20inch lmk what you got oh and pedals


----------



## Justin-Az

76'_SCHWINN said:


> 20in 144 warren wong arizonas, pm for details.


How much are you selling these for


----------



## lilmikew86

lilmikew86 said:


> For sale custom raw badge trim 40 shipped


Sold!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 656220
> View attachment 656219
> 
> 
> 
> $400


What city you in do you have pay pal


----------



## OC-RAMIREZ-WA

Looking to buy custom 20" forks lmk wat u got thanks.


----------



## sgtsiko1

Looking for any rusty or raw triple or double sq twisted fork braces, just the braces no fork


----------



## slimer

Any have one of these for sale for a 20 Schwinn


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

I HAVE A SET OF WONGS 4 SALE CALL ME @ 8186028995 in the la/sfv area ..call 4 pics


----------



## David831

slimer said:


> Any have one of these for sale for a 20 Schwinn
> View attachment 657884


Mira mis covijas


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN




----------



## CE 707

How much u asking


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

Ill let them go for $400


----------



## CE 707

Dam thats kind of alot id be lucky it I could sell my gold one for that much


----------



## Clown Confusion

get the plated first them sell them for that much ..... good luck thou bro


----------



## David831

Any good offers


----------



## Clown Confusion

David831 said:


> Any good offers


just say the price u want cuz u wont really get what u want for them


----------



## David831

Clown Confusion said:


> just say the price u want cuz u wont really get what u want for them


Atleast more than 200 i dont think its worth salling them for a 100 buks bro like summ ppl offer


----------



## Clown Confusion

So wat arm and leg u want left are rigth lol


----------



## Blue94cady

David831 said:


> Atleast more than 200 i dont think its worth salling them for a 100 buks bro like summ ppl offer


120


----------



## sgtsiko1

CE 707 said:


> Dam thats kind of alot id be lucky it I could sell my gold one for that much


Why, u planning of selling urs


----------



## CE 707

sgtsiko1 said:


> Why, u planning of selling urs


 lol not anytime soon


----------



## cone_weezy

200 ship paypal ready


----------



## haro amado

Looking for a 9 ounce c02 tank


----------



## EL RAIDER

David831 said:


> Any good offers


 $2




Clown Confusion said:


> just say the price u want cuz u wont really get what u want for them


I told este pendejo always put a price pero no pinche menso no entiende :roflmao:


----------



## Kiloz

haro amado said:


> Looking for a 9 ounce c02 tank


walmart homie, co2 tanks are only good for 3 years before you have to hydro test them, better off buying one new. there are about $15 for a 9oz


----------



## sgtsiko1

Hey just got this done frm a shop, didnt really like how it looks, i toght it would look different, i paid $300 to get this done, looking to get as close to that as possible pm if interest http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=658984&stc=1&d=1371188730 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=658985&stc=1&d=1371188730 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=658986&stc=1&d=1371188730


----------



## liljoker

any body have a 16 inch tire like this for sale


----------



## liljoker

selling this for a friend custom engraved forks pm sent


----------



## Kiloz

sgtsiko1 said:


> Hey just got this done frm a shop, didnt really like how it looks, i toght it would look different, i paid $300 to get this done, looking to get as close to that as possible pm if interest http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=658984&stc=1&d=1371188730 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=658985&stc=1&d=1371188730 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=658986&stc=1&d=1371188730


Would of been sick of you did the just the tank and used the other metal for the rear webs, maybe even do a fin.... looks cool regardless.


----------



## sgtsiko1

Kiloz said:


> Would of been sick of you did the just the tank and used the other metal for the rear webs, maybe even do a fin.... looks cool regardless.


yeah I know wut u mean, I wasnt done with the frame, its just the first part of the frabrication but ill c if I finish it if I dont sell it


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

NEED A PAIR OF 20" WHITEWALLS ASAPP..


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

liljoker said:


> View attachment 659186
> View attachment 659187
> View attachment 659188
> selling this for a friend custom engraved forks pm sent


How much pm me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

liljoker said:


> View attachment 659184
> View attachment 659185
> any body have a 16 inch tire like this for sale


I have one it was a spare wheel. Just need to be clean up let ne know


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

For Sale


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

liljoker said:


> View attachment 659184
> View attachment 659185
> any body have a 16 inch tire like this for sale


Here u go


----------



## TheHOODLIFE64

Lookin for a lil tiger duck tail rear fender in good shape let me know


----------



## Fatboy503

*how about 40 shipped for the bantam*



FREAKY BEHAVIOR said:


> 110 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120 picked up leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 shipped schwinn bantam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5+ shipping schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girl schwinn forks $10 +shippi How about 40 shipped for the bantam frame


----------



## gervais_85

oneofakind said:


> POSSIBLY FOR SALE OR TRADE MAKE OFFERS...


Still got it? How Much?


----------



## oneofakind

gervais_85 said:


> Still got it? How Much?


Nope sold it...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Got a 26" beach cruiser frame for sale or trade for a 20" trike kit.


----------



## Benzgasm

Any twisted parts for sale?


----------



## southsandiego

Looking for any chrome or gold custom forks nothing laser cut aomething in the old school twist birdcage style....anything out there????????preffer already chromed located in sandiego ca.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone need a custom cut schwinn chainguard? I have two up for grabs if anyone is interested.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anyone need a custom cut schwinn chainguard? I have two up for grabs if anyone is interested.


Pics please an how much


----------



## socios b.c. prez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pics please an how much


There stock schwinn chainguards right now. What I do is cut a design into them and then send them to you for plating or engraving or whatever you want to do to them. $40 shipped and If anyone wants one I can make them this weekend and ship out on Monday.


----------



## Est.1979

Selling my square twisted rims for $200+ shipping 6614278630 hit me up if interested...also got square twisted handlebars for sale...I can text picks


----------



## Est.1979

got original schwinn forks that where bent for sale text for picks 6614278630


----------



## furby714

was up people got this bike for trade or sale need funds to get metal work done on a pedal car worse then I thought don't want to do that much metal work rather let the professionals do it shoot me n offer or if u do metal work let me no n ill trade if my pedal car is left primered thanks I'm located In Orange County


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> View attachment 661212
> 
> 
> was up people got this bike for trade or sale need funds to get metal work done on a pedal car worse then I thought don't want to do that much metal work rather let the professionals do it shoot me n offer or if u do metal work let me no n ill trade if my pedal car is left primered thanks I'm located In Orange County


Pm sent


----------



## southsandiego

SO no ? Gold plated forks For sale Out there?


----------



## chrismiller

Really Nice O.G Shciwnn Bantam- Do have top Bar 

Best offer ? - Pm me 
[/SIZE


----------



## BROOKLYN__RYDER

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Here u go


 hey still have that 16 in wheel ?


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> got original schwinn forks that where bent for sale text for picks 6614278630


Forks on the way to Phoenix


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Help Me Out 
144 Twisted Wheels
$200


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Thing's for sale.
.
.
70$ shipped
.








.
.
45$ shipped each
.








.
.








.
.
Ask about anything in this pic you may be interested in.
.
26" huffy fender's, three 26" front rim's, one rear( missing axl), 26" tires, huffy fork.
.








.
.
Brake lever, never been opened. 15$ shipped
.








.
.
Schwinn cruiser bar's, need plating.20$ shipped
.








.








.
.
Radio flyer front wheel. 20$ shipped.
.








.
.
Custom raw cut handle bar's, designed by MR.3D, engraved on one side. 180$ shipped *PENDING* 
.








.








.








.
.
20" Schwinn slik chik with custom modded seat tube. 60$ shipped.(chain not included)
.








.
.
Custom made conti kit speaker box, painted green with graphix,pinstripping and air brush/mural's, 
comes with kicker speaker's, audio vox navi system and tv screen. 400 shipped *PENDING* 
.








.








.








.








.
.
Also will have a set of used green 20" bmx wheel's, 20$ shipped.


----------



## sgtsiko1

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 661559
> View attachment 661560
> View attachment 661561
> 
> 
> Help Me Out
> 144 Twisted Wheels
> $200


$150 right now paypal ready


----------



## southsandiego

Lookin for gold plated forks for a 20" bike


----------



## DavidVFCC

I got a lowrider bike for sale with custom frame work for pics text me at (760) 699-1821 asking 300 +shipping


----------



## DavidVFCC

DavidVFCC said:


> I got a lowrider bike for sale with custom frame work for pics text me at (760) 699-1821 asking 300 +shipping


sold


----------



## Tintaz Auto Art

I have a 16inch schwinn convertible up for sale here in Buena Park,CA... Everything all original, except for pedals and seat + missing top bar! E-mail me for pics [email protected]


----------



## ostrida

Anybody know who sell pump or air kits for lowrider bikea?


----------



## Ant-Wan

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 661559
> View attachment 661560
> View attachment 661561
> 
> 
> Help Me Out
> 144 Twisted Wheels
> $200


SOLD!


----------



## cone_weezy

20" new white wall duro brand tires 30 ship


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Still for sale...


----------



## Kiloz

socios b.c. prez said:


> Still for sale...


:thumbsup: thats nice


----------



## chrismiller

socios b.c. prez said:


> Still for sale...


Didn't you have this on Craigslist? 
How much you want


----------



## socios b.c. prez

chrismiller said:


> Didn't you have this on Craigslist?
> How much you want


Yup $500 shipped


----------



## Richiecool69elka

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup $500 shipped


Hey Raul Someones using this same Pic of your Bike on Craigslist Los Angeles.There asking 110 for the Bike.Dont know what there trying to Pull.


----------



## David831

300 for the fork 100 for the crown plus shipping


----------



## chrismiller

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup $500 shipped


Not a bad price should be an easy sell!


----------



## CE 707

David831 said:


> 300 for the fork 100 for the crown plus shipping


Not bad gl on sell bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Richiecool69elka said:


> Hey Raul Someones using this same Pic of your Bike on Craigslist Los Angeles.There asking 110 for the Bike.Dont know what there trying to Pull.


Yea I seem that. It's been posted before for less in LA. I tried flagging the ad but it still gets reposted


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> for sale $200+shipping O.B.O. in good condition


----------



## Wiick3d951

Got these rims that I need to rid of quick ones are 144 spokes others fan wheels also have a 16 inch hit me up with offers.


----------



## ripsta85

$100 Shipped


----------



## Richiecool69elka

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yea I seem that. It's been posted before for less in LA. I tried flagging the ad but it still gets reposted


I tried Flagging it also but for some reason it wont.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Looking for 20" custom parts..


----------



## BROOKLYN__RYDER

Wiick3d951 said:


> Got these rims that I need to rid of quick ones are 144 spokes others fan wheels also have a 16 inch hit me up with offers.


yo how much for the 16 in wheel with tire and the knockoff ?


----------



## cruising oldies

40$$ plus shipping


----------



## cruising oldies

20 inch forksfor 40 plus shipping


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> Est.1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale $200+shipping O.B.O. in good condition
> 
> 
> 
> Sale pending
Click to expand...


----------



## corazonazteca

David831 said:


> 300 for the fork 100 for the crown plus shipping


Hey have u sold the fork im intrested bro


----------



## big_c831

you do custom parts?


----------



## big_c831

how much u asking for it


----------



## big_c831

do you have a pic of the stuff u got for sale?


----------



## corazonazteca

Wiick3d951 said:


> Got these rims that I need to rid of quick ones are 144 spokes others fan wheels also have a 16 inch hit me up with offers.


How much for the 16


----------



## sgtsiko1

cruising oldies said:


> 40$$ plus shipping


sold!!!


----------



## aztecsoulz

Still for sale , hit me up for price


aztecsoulz said:


> Lil tiger for sale , pm me for price


----------



## aztecsoulz

Parts still for sale


aztecsoulz said:


> Two tone engraved crown for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved crank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom radical 3d frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts in perfect condition , no low ballers, don't waste my time


----------



## Clown Confusion

pm sent


----------



## southsandiego

STILL AVAIL?????LOOKING FOR SOMTHING LIKE THIS!


ATX said:


> bottom ala fork- 40 shipped


----------



## Clown Confusion

never mind


----------



## GTColorado

ANYONE HAVE ANY CYLINDERS FOR SALE???


----------



## 817.TX.

For sale!! Need to get rid of shit. Pics upon request some are already here!!

72 Spokes Minor Rust $50 OBO

Mirrors ladies $40










Chrome Twisted seat Post $5










Hit me up let me know. Gonna trash this stuff if it dont sale!! :nicoderm:


----------



## corazonazteca

Hey bro u want 40 for those mirrors


----------



## David831

David831 said:


> 300 for the fork 100 for the crown plus shipping


I still have it for sale anyone intrested


----------



## corazonazteca

Whts the cheapest ull leave it?


----------



## Kidblack

whats happening guys im looking for the clamps for the sissy bar that hooks up to the frame and a twised collar to drop the front


----------



## CE 707

GTColorado said:


> ANYONE HAVE ANY CYLINDERS FOR SALE???


Hopshop got em


----------



## Clown Confusion

k if ur trying to sell ur stuff put a price ....... its not going to sell if u put make an offer cuz we all know ur not going to like wat people offer ...


----------



## sgtsiko1

x2


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

1,200 firm..........serious inquiries only thanks


----------



## sgtsiko1

LINCOLNSAL said:


> 1,200 firm..........serious inquiries only thanks


isnt this bike painted already?.....blue


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

sgtsiko1 said:


> isnt this bike painted already?.....blue


It was not anymore


----------



## sgtsiko1

LINCOLNSAL said:


> It was not anymore


oh I was saying mayb post recent pics but man thats badass


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Turntable for sale $250 located in oc pick up only no shipping


----------



## David831

Looking for a 2-piece fork for for sum hydros


----------



## socios b.c. prez

David831 said:


> Looking for a 2-piece fork for for sum hydros


20" or what size?


----------



## furby714

was up people I got a Schwinn speedo that says stingray on it just the head tho shoot me n offer or a trade offer send me a pm to get pix of it it has 200 sometng miles on it


----------



## DjChey

*daily driver*







for sale Schwinn frame daily driver 20" in the LA area asking $150 OBO sorry no shipping any question pm me :thumbsup:


----------



## David831

socios b.c. prez said:


> 20" or what size?


16" is it the one u post on fb


----------



## corazonazteca

Is any1 selling an antenna ?


----------



## Benzgasm

how much fot twisted seat post shipped to 78251. paypal?


----------



## Benzgasm

how much for twisted seat post shipped to 78251 and u take paypal?


----------



## Benzgasm

how much shipped to 78251 and u take PAYPAL?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

QUOTE=PASSIONATE63;16743940]Thing's for sale.
.
.
70$ shipped
.








.
.
45$ shipped each
.








.
.








.
.
Ask about anything in this pic you may be interested in.
.
26" huffy fender's, three 26" front rim's, one rear( missing axl), 26" tires, huffy fork.
.








.
.
Brake lever, never been opened. 15$ shipped
.








.
.
Schwinn cruiser bar's, need plating.20$ shipped
.








.








.
.
Radio flyer front wheel. 20$ shipped.
.








.
.
Custom raw cut handle bar's, designed by MR.3D, engraved on one side. 180$ shipped *PENDING* 
.








.








.








.
.
20" Schwinn slik chik with custom modded seat tube. 60$ shipped.(chain not included)
.








.
.
Custom made conti kit speaker box, painted green with graphix,pinstripping and air brush/mural's, 
comes with kicker speaker's, audio vox navi system and tv screen. 400 shipped *PENDING* 
.








.








.








.








.
.
Also will have a set of used green 20" bmx wheel's, 20$ shipped. [/QUOTE]Still all for sale.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

20 inch TWISTED TRIKE KIT/CUSTOM BOX WITH A 15-1/2 INCH TV . $650 PLUS SHIPPIN. OR BOX $475 AND KIT $350 PLUS SHIP. NEED GONE BEFORE WEDNESDAY


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

For Sale


----------



## cruising oldies

how much fo the forks


----------



## corazonazteca

How much for the crank

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Got a huffy project beach cruiser for sale 100 pick up or 170 shipped . rear wheels axle needs replaced , comes with red fender's , different grips , no light and bracket, has spring for fork...............................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## schwinn1966

Custom Made 144 Spoke 16" Rear Wheel I ONLY HAVE THE ONE RIM 
$100 Shipped


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## HVY-CHY 79

dose anyone have clean Schwinn steering tube??


----------



## Est.1979

HVY-CHY 79 said:


> dose anyone have clean Schwinn steering tube??


I got a complete schwinn springer forks for 100bucks shipped


----------



## Clown Confusion

Est.1979 said:


> I got a complete schwinn springer forks for 100bucks shipped


pm me pics


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

post pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


mr.widow-maker said:


> 20 inch TWISTED TRIKE KIT/CUSTOM BOX WITH A 15-1/2 INCH TV . $650 PLUS SHIPPIN. OR BOX $475 AND KIT $350 PLUS SHIP. NEED GONE BEFORE WEDNESDAY


----------



## Est.1979

Clown Confusion said:


> pm me pics


Pm sent


----------



## Est.1979

HVY-CHY 79 said:


> post pics


Pm sent


----------



## 96tein

looking for engraved parts for pedal car.
(I.e. rims/steering wheel/windshield. )


----------



## sgtsiko1

96tein said:


> looking for engraved parts for pedal car.
> (I.e. rims/steering wheel/windshield. )


The homie VIEJITOSCENCOAST is able to engrave ur parts for a good price


----------



## Tin-Tin

looking for something like this..
pm me w/ pics if you got any custom steering wheels a lil like this...


----------



## Kiloz

Tin-Tin said:


> View attachment 667236
> 
> looking for something like this..
> pm me w/ pics if you got any custom steering wheels a lil like this...


Get at ATX


----------



## ATX

that sw is for SMILEY
your best guess is to go through Krazy Kutting or find someone who makes em on the side


----------



## sgtsiko1

Tin-Tin said:


> View attachment 667236
> 
> looking for something like this..
> pm me w/ pics if you got any custom steering wheels a lil like this...


Kaos kustom aka lil mikey is able to make that for u


----------



## k louie

aztecsoulz said:


> Parts still for sale


pm me price on parts and frame


----------



## viejitocencoast

wtb stock bike parts already have fork ,crank, sprocket, gooseneck ,lights, chainguard ? thanks


----------



## Omobc

Is anyone selling a square twisted sissybar for a 20"?


----------



## JAMES843

both for sale pink one is a 20" green one is a 16"trike you can call or text me at (770)841-0767


----------



## JAMES843

air pump with built on tank grate for airride on a bike or trike


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

JAMES843 said:


> both for sale pink one is a 20" green one is a 16"trike you can call or text me at (770)841-0767


 What are you asking for the green bike


----------



## JAMES843

350 obo + shipping or i i have been thinking about parting it out 



FOOLISH ONE said:


> What are you asking for the green bike


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

JAMES843 said:


> air pump with built on tank grate for airride on a bike or trike


how much


----------



## JAMES843

TooThrowed_214 said:


> how much


100


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

I have a Schwinn stingray black decal brand new still in package and a Schwinn headbadge for sale


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

JAMES843 said:


> 350 obo + shipping or i i have been thinking about parting it out


What size is that trike kit?


----------



## JAMES843

PASSIONATE63 said:


> What size is that trike kit?


20


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

JAMES843 said:


> 20


If you part out lmk how much for the trike kit shipped to 86409. it is one of the two final thing's I need to start re-building my blue trike.


----------



## JAMES843

PASSIONATE63 said:


> What size is that trike kit?


150 shipped


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Schwinn stingray black chainguard decal brand new, Schwinn headbage, and Schwinn crank ring 25 shipped or trade for 12" rear fender


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

JAMES843 said:


> 150 shipped


 alright, let me see what goes on my handle bar sale, if it goes through well then consider the trike kit sold. :thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 665910
> View attachment 665911
> View attachment 665913
> View attachment 665914
> View attachment 665915
> 
> 
> For Sale


Do you still have the bike parts for sale? If so how much for all of it pm me


----------



## Caspy

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 665910
> View attachment 665911
> View attachment 665913
> View attachment 665914
> View attachment 665915
> 
> 
> For Sale


you still have this for sale ?


----------



## Oso64

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 665910
> View attachment 665911
> View attachment 665913
> View attachment 665914
> View attachment 665915
> 
> 
> For Sale


How much for the set


----------



## Blue94cady

Looking for a batt holder for a lil tiger asap let me now thanks


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

QUOTE=PASSIONATE63;16765400]QUOTE=PASSIONATE63;16743940]Thing's for sale.
.
.
70$ shipped
.








.
.Ask about anything in this pic you may be interested in.
26" huffy fender's, three 26" front rim's, one rear( missing axl), 26" tires, huffy fork.
.







.
.Schwinn cruiser bar's, need plating.20$ shipped
.








.








.
.
Custom raw cut handle bar's, designed by MR.3D, engraved on one side. 180$ shipped 
.








.








.








.
.
20" Schwinn slik chik with custom modded seat tube. 60$ shipped.(chain not included)
.








.
.
Custom made conti kit speaker box, painted green with graphix,pinstripping and air brush/mural's, 
comes with kicker speaker's, audio vox navi system and tv screen. 400 shipped *PENDING* 
.








.








.








.








.
.
Also will have a set of used green 20" bmx wheel's, 20$ shipped. [/QUOTE]Still all for sale. [/QUOTE


----------



## Caspy

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Still all for sale. [/QUOTE


 I'm interested on the handle bars


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Caspy said:


> I'm interested on the handle bars


 pm sent


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

PASSIONATE63 said:


> QUOTE=PASSIONATE63;16765400]QUOTE=PASSIONATE63;16743940]Thing's for sale.is pic you may be interested in.ar( missing axl), 26" tires, huffy fork., need plating.20$ shipped
> .Custom raw cut handle bar's, designed by MR.3D, engraved on one side. 180$ shipped
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


 *PENDING*


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Looking for a 16in Pixie Crank, Sprocket, and ChainGuard. Need ASAP Please.

PM Me if you got it


Thx!


----------



## ripsta85

I got a custom radical trike for sale with 3-d skulls, custom x rack with pro hopper cylinders to lift the custom fiberglass seat, custom
Forks one of a kind cool wheels that no one has done before all parts are aluminum even the rims still
Need finishing only parts I have the the ones I mention just the wheels alone cost about 2k to make sweepstakes quality trike not looking to part out for low ballers I would take $1600 for rims $900 for x rack with pro hopper cylinders $900 for frame and fiberglass rear seat or $3300 for everything plus shipping will not post pics on here would like to keep any deals on the low if you don't got the cash you don't need to know what I have or what someone is going to bust out with. If you have the cash PM
Me with your number and we can deal via phone. Parts are all still on raw form frame is primer


----------



## Machuca20

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ttt


do you still have the trike pice and box


----------



## Machuca20

aztecsoulz said:


> Parts still for sale


are the parts still available tex me 5593597165


----------



## Machuca20

aztecsoulz said:


> Parts still for sale


do you still have the parts for saletex me at 5593597165


----------



## 93CaDdYdIpPiN

For sale located in Covina CA dont know the size tires are 20X1.75. Was told its a 63 schwinn frame $100


----------



## ripsta85

Fuck it $800 plus shipping x rack with pro hopper cylinders,and rotisserie for the seat all aluminum not parting out cylinders unless its a good offer


----------



## ripsta85

Also have an air setup with stainless hard lines and tank $250 shipped


----------



## Richiecool69elka

93CaDdYdIpPiN said:


> View attachment 673214
> 
> For sale located in Covina CA dont know the size tires are 20X1.75. Was told its a 63 schwinn frame $100


PM Sent


----------



## batman405

looking for a 20inch bondo frame let me know what you got and how much


----------



## 93CaDdYdIpPiN

Richiecool69elka said:


> PM Sent


Sold! Thanks brother!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

93CaDdYdIpPiN said:


> Sold! Thanks brother!


No Problem...Thank You.


----------



## ripsta85

$700 shipped or part out the cylinders front the x rack and rotisserie $350 cylinder and $400 for the x rack


----------



## schwinn1966

[URL=http://s217.photobucket.com/user/anthony6925/media/photobucket-9231-1374618754105_zpsfc5dbec8.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Blue94cady

schwinn1966 said:


>





How much


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

35.00 dollars ship for the bike stand


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> View attachment 674260
> 
> 
> 
> 35.00 dollars ship for the bike stand


Sold


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

I got good use group 31s 900cca hydraulic batteries for sale. $30 without core & $20 with core or trade for custom bike parts. Hit me up I'm in AZ 623 341 8063 Izzy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Sold


:h5:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

looking for a turntable in southern California. pm me if anyone has one for sale


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

I have bare 12" rims front and back ready for paint nothing wrong but the front wheel is missing 2 spokes make offers


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

The wheels are 18 spoke wheels


----------



## haro amado

looking for 12 inch handlebars


----------



## Justin-Az

haro amado said:


> looking for 12 inch handlebars


theres some lil tiger handlebars on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/childs-bicy...320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4174425c60


----------



## dave_st23

haro amado said:


> looking for 12 inch handlebars


Stock or custom


----------



## cruising oldies

i need a 16 front rim anybody


----------



## haro amado

dave_st23 said:


> Stock or custom


Custom


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

For sale 350 shipped


----------



## My95Fleety

haro amado said:


> looking for 12 inch handlebars


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121149626079&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

haro amado said:


> looking for 12 inch handlebars


For 51/50?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

PASSIONATE63 said:


> QUOTE=PASSIONATE63;16765400]QUOTE=PASSIONATE63;16743940]Thing's for sale.
> .
> .
> 70$ shipped
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .Ask about anything in this pic you may be interested in.
> 26" huffy fender's, three 26" front rim's, one rear( missing axl), 26" tires, huffy fork.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .Schwinn cruiser bar's, need plating.20$ shipped
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> Custom raw cut handle bar's, designed by MR.3D, engraved on one side. 180$ shipped
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 20" Schwinn slik chik with custom modded seat tube. 60$ shipped.(chain not included)
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> Custom made conti kit speaker box, painted green with graphix,pinstripping and air brush/mural's,
> comes with kicker speaker's, audio vox navi system and tv screen. 400 shipped *PENDING*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> Also will have a set of used green 20" bmx wheel's, 20$ shipped.


Still all for sale. [/QUOTE[/QUOTE] Everything still for sale, never heard back from the guy's that were buying the handle bars or speaker box.


----------



## runninlow

Anybody selling a pedal car?


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## ripsta85

Radical trike frame and fiberglass rear seat they both have 3-d skulls and faces $800 plus shipping 









Here's how the trike used to look like before I did some changes. This was back in 99-2000


----------



## ripsta85

Also got this 12" $300


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

12 inch rims for sale primered dish make offers


----------



## ripsta85

Looking for a quick sale $600 plus shipping 



ripsta85 said:


> Radical trike frame and fiberglass rear seat they both have 3-d skulls and faces $800 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how the trike used to look like before I did some changes. This was back in 99-2000


----------



## ripsta85

$300 shipped 



ripsta85 said:


> Also got this 12" $300


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Any body have a turn tabel for sale


----------



## CE 707

thinking bout selling the frame an fenders to this one pm me if intrested only selling to come out with a girls 16 mild


----------



## My95Fleety

Schwinn Mini Cruiser 12 inch. in Box $175 obo Rare 12in bike.


----------



## dusty87ls

I have this older flat twisted steering wheel and this 26" beach cruiser up for grabs 
Asking $30 for the 26" Schwinn and $40 for the wheel open to offers as well
Prefer local but if ill ship for extra $


----------



## GRodriguez

CE 707 said:


> thinking bout selling the frame an fenders to this one pm me if intrested only selling to come out with a girls 16 mild


uffin: Clean


----------



## big_c831

how much u asking for your stuff? n what size bike ?


----------



## CE 707

GRodriguez said:


> uffin: Clean


thats bro desided to keep


----------



## ripsta85

12" $300 shipped


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

I got custom cut show chromed handlebars for sale made by Krazy kutting


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

250 shipped


----------



## cruising oldies

50 shipped


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any custom mirrors for sale


----------



## west_side85

got some 144 spoke rims for sale good for a street ride around $60 shiped


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> View attachment 677467
> 250 shipped


 230 shipped obo need it gone


----------



## [email protected]

got this for sale make me an offer if interested


----------



## LegionS818

*rims*







for sale 20inc 144 rims


----------



## LegionS818

*schwinn*







16inc Schwinn for sale $150


----------



## LegionS818

*schwinn*







20inc Schwinn for sale $250


----------



## Richiecool69elka

LegionS818 said:


> View attachment 678383
> for sale 20inc 144 rims


How Much? PM Please...


----------



## Tin-Tin

for sale


----------



## slimer

How much u asking.hin-Tin;16842153]
View attachment 678589
for sale[/QUOTE]


----------



## corazonazteca

How much?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ATX

double twisted gooseneck-20 shipped


----------



## Justin-Az

If anyone wants to buy a dtwist regular twist badge trim let me know in pm as im selling one for 50 shipped


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Custom raw cut handle bar's, designed by MR.3D, engraved on one side. 180$ shipped 
.








.








.









.

.
.
Custom made conti kit speaker box, painted green with graphix,pinstripping and air brush/mural's, 
comes with kicker speaker's, audio vox navi system and tv screen. 400 shipped
.








.








.








.








.
.
Also will have a set of used green 20" bmx wheel's, 20$ shipped. [/QUOTE]Still all for sale.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Tin-Tin said:


> View attachment 678589
> for sale


How much


----------



## My95Fleety

For sale $175OBO. Could Include shipping depending on where it's going and the price.


----------



## Justin-Az

45 SHIPPED


----------



## Justin-Az

Custom Muraled Seatpan , 65 Shipped


----------



## Machuca20

schwinn1966 said:


> [URL=http://s217.photobucket.com/user/anthony6925/media/photobucket-9231-1374618754105_zpsfc5dbec8.jpg.html][/URL]


How much for the rims


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Justin-Az said:


> Custom Muraled Seatpan , 65 Shipped


 I would like to get this off you PM me. What city do you stay in


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Custom Muraled Seatpan , 65 Shipped


Sold


----------



## Machuca20

aztecsoulz said:


> Parts still for sale


Do you still have parts for sale


----------



## Machuca20

liljoker said:


> View attachment 659186
> View attachment 659187
> View attachment 659188
> selling this for a friend custom engraved forks pm sent


Do you still have the forks


----------



## liljoker

Machuca20 said:


> Do you still have the forks


Yes I do pm sent


----------



## aztecsoulz

Lil tiger for sale, hit me up for price


----------



## Machuca20

liljoker said:


> Yes I do pm sent


do you still have the forks


----------



## MKR

Does any one have some Schwinn Fenders for a 20".... Original and chrome..... If so pm me... Thanks!!!


----------



## MKR

From the 60's.....


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


>


taking offers


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Looking for a 144spoke back wheel in gold and a 16" gold front wheel. let me know if anybody has them or if anyone can order them from f&r for me. thanks.


----------



## dave_st23

I've had this seat sence 2007 retired the bike in 08 and now redoing it this year went a totally deffrent way on the bike it's never been shown ever I'm asking $200 obo if you pick it up locally


----------



## David831

16" wheel set wit out disk brake 200 ship


----------



## My95Fleety

My95Fleety said:


> For sale $175OBO. Could Include shipping depending on where it's going and the price.


For SALE!!!


----------



## David831

David831 said:


> 16" wheel set wit out disk brake 200 ship


For sale 175 plus shipping need them gone


----------



## Blue94cady

David831 said:


> For sale 175 plus shipping need them gone


R u going to fresno ?


----------



## David831

Blue94cady said:


> R u going to fresno ?


Naw bro im supper busy at wrk


----------



## EL RAIDER

David831 said:


> For sale 175 plus shipping need them gone


$100 bolas and i will pick them up today


----------



## [email protected]

I have for sale 26 inch forks






and moon bars


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Custom cut handlebars, $220 shipped obo


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> double twisted gooseneck-20 shipped


TTT double twisted gooseneck is still for sell- 20 shipped got all the screws and bolts that go to it and the bottom stem piece


----------



## David831

Any 16" schwinn frames for sale street or radical


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> TTT double twisted gooseneck is still for sell- 20 shipped got all the screws and bolts that go to it and the bottom stem piece


SOLD


----------



## ripsta85

$175 shipped for the frame only 



ripsta85 said:


> 12" $300 shipped


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

ripsta85 said:


> $175 shipped for the frame only


What's the price on the handle bars


----------



## hoppinmaddness

For sale ready to paint frame pm offers


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

for sale all four mirrors 30 + shipping








custom painted sprocket with long crank 40 + shipping


----------



## big_c831

hey how much u asking for lil bike ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Two piece forks ready for hydro cylinders. $100 shipped


----------



## southsandiego

ATX said:


> TTT double twisted gooseneck is still for sell- 20 shipped got all the screws and bolts that go to it and the bottom stem piece


 ANYMORE PICS??????


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> View attachment 684012
> Custom cut handlebars, $220 shipped obo


$180 cash ready


----------



## brn2ridelo

hoppinmaddness said:


> For sale ready to paint frame pm offers


Is this frame still available? ? ....if so please pm me price location very interested in buying


----------



## Omobc

Anybody selling a chrome twisted bumper to a 20" bike?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

FOOLISH ONE said:


> $180 cash ready


pm sent


----------



## hoppinmaddness

brn2ridelo said:


> Is this frame still available? ? ....if so please pm me price location very interested in buying



Pm sent


----------



## DALLAS-G

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> for sale all four mirrors 30 + shipping
> View attachment 685429
> 
> 
> What's shipping to Dallas 75052 homie? And what condition are the mirrors in?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

DALLAS-G said:


> ENDANGERED SPECIES said:
> 
> 
> 
> for sale all four mirrors 30 + shipping
> View attachment 685429
> 
> 
> What's shipping to Dallas 75052 homie? And what condition are the mirrors in?
> 
> 
> 
> Sold
Click to expand...


----------



## GTColorado

Im looking for 2 16" schwinn frames


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Looking for a turntable for a 20in


----------



## ATX

engraved sprocket still for sell- 70 shipped
















hyrdos- 150 shipped comes with engraved pump
dont kno anyone who knows to connect it so thats why Im selling


----------



## David831

ATX said:


> engraved sprocket still for sell- 70 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hyrdos- 150 shipped comes with engraved pump
> dont kno anyone who knows to connect it so thats why Im selling


Pm sent


----------



## Clown Confusion

ATX said:


> engraved sprocket still for sell- 70 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hyrdos- 150 shipped comes with engraved pump
> dont kno anyone who knows to connect it so thats why Im selling


\\

pm sent


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

ATX said:


> engraved sprocket still for sell- 70 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hyrdos- 150 shipped comes with engraved pump
> dont kno anyone who knows to connect it so thats why Im selling


I know you dont like me but how much for those cylinders


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

For sale 120 shipped


----------



## CE 707

ATX said:


> engraved sprocket still for sell- 70 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hyrdos- 150 shipped comes with engraved pump
> dont kno anyone who knows hi to connect it so thats why Im selling


Dam to bad I dont get paid tel tomorrow night id buy that set up right now


----------



## ATX

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I know you dont like me but how much for those cylinders





ATX said:


> engraved sprocket still for sell- 70 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hyrdos- 150 shipped comes with engraved pump
> dont kno anyone who knows to connect it so thats why Im selling


SOLD


----------



## regalicious

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies

mamadas :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

ATX said:


> SOLD


I knew it would sell quik who bought it


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Og Lowrider Tires

$45 + Shipping.

Good Condition


----------



## sgtsiko1

Hey wuz up I have a SATA minijet spray gun never use, was $350 new...
Want to trade for: twisted spring, w bolt, custom twisted mirrors or anything that is twisted custom.....dont know how to put pics but if u want pictures pm ur # ill send u pics


----------



## hoppinmaddness

hoppinmaddness said:


> For sale ready to paint frame pm offers


 26'' 
Still available


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Still looking for a 20in turntable


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez said:


> Two piece forks ready for hydro cylinders. $100 shipped


Still for sale


----------



## EVIL91

socios b.c. prez said:


> Still for sale


Free for me lol?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

EVIL91 said:


> Free for me lol?


I thought you already had all the parts made?


----------



## EVIL91

socios b.c. prez said:


> I thought you already had all the parts made?


Who say that no member u did not want sale us mas ????hope u doing good homiej


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

cruising oldies said:


> 40$$ plus shipping


You still got these


----------



## cruising oldies

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> You still got these


SOLD


----------



## glasshouse818

93CaDdYdIpPiN said:


> View attachment 673214
> 
> For sale located in Covina CA dont know the size tires are 20X1.75. Was told its a 63 schwinn frame $100


Still for sale? Pm me


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> View attachment 684012
> Custom cut handlebars, $220 shipped obo


Sold


----------



## viejitocencoast

[email protected] said:


> I have for sale 26 inch forks
> View attachment 683923
> and moon bars
> View attachment 683924


How much 4 da fork


----------



## 96tein

LOOKING FOR A TURNTABLE MOTOR THAT RUNS OFF BATTERY....
NOT A WINDSHIELD WIPER MOTOR THOUGH.
I WANT ONE LIKE DENISON's USED to USE. 24v .3 rpm


----------



## CE 707

96tein said:


> LOOKING FOR A TURNTABLE MOTOR THAT RUNS OFF BATTERY....
> NOT A WINDSHIELD WIPER MOTOR THOUGH.
> I WANT ONE LIKE DENISON's USED to USE. 24v .3 rpm


what show u trying to get it for


----------



## Clown Confusion

maybe vegas


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

96tein said:


> LOOKING FOR A TURNTABLE MOTOR THAT RUNS OFF BATTERY....
> NOT A WINDSHIELD WIPER MOTOR THOUGH.
> I WANT ONE LIKE DENISON's USED to USE. 24v .3 rpm


Google rotisserie motor


----------



## 96tein

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Google rotisserie motor


Thats what i use already but i can not find one to run off batteries, i hooked mine to an inverter and the sum bish died in three hours lol


----------



## CE 707

I didnt know you were still going to vegas after fresno you could have used mine but you said u wernt going so i told mikey to use it


----------



## ATX

lookin for original Schwinn headbadge wit screws PayPal ready


----------



## dusty87ls

ATX said:


> lookin for original Schwinn headbadge wit screws PayPal ready


Ebay all day. I got mine there for $12 shipped


----------



## ATX

dusty87ls said:


> Ebay all day. I got mine there for $12 shipped


eBay is too confusing I have to pay on ebay for paypal n it doesnt go thru for some reason other transactions I make off LIL work rather buy it here


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> eBay is too confusing I have to pay on ebay for paypal n it doesnt go thru for some reason other transactions I make off LIL work rather buy it here


I might be wrong on this, but I believe you can buy something with out paypal on ebay but it depends on the sell, i looked online and it looked like some of the schwinn badges sellers accepted debt/credit cards without the need for paypal. $11 for the badge and $6 for the shipping on most of them.


----------



## viejitocencoast

I might be selling new prohopper bike cylinders with hoses and fittings pm offers


----------



## Tin-Tin

Tin-Tin said:


> View attachment 678589
> for sale


SOLD


----------



## ATX

also lookin for flat face cranka bad azz design


----------



## dave_st23

Looking for a pixie convertible frame pm what u got


----------



## luckcharm818

Hey I'm looking for a trike kit With rims lmk if u Got one for sale Thanks


----------



## JAMES843

okay I have decided to part out the trike bike has only been ridden one time by my son and has been to a few shows all parts are in perfect condition trik kit (20") with chrome plate and all hardware Chrome handlebars frame and chain guard chain guard has pinstriping on it the frame and chain guard will be sold together 3 matching 16 inch wheels and tires chain steering wheel custom sprocket body twist for 16 inch custom made forks message me with any pictures you may want or need and offers on whatever you may be interested in

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/290602-james-843-build-topic-s-5.html

[URL=http://s805.photobucket.com/user/daddyjames843/media/bikes/643941_514410335238543_2058625677_n.jpg.html]















[/URL]


----------



## Richiecool69elka

luckcharm818 said:


> Hey I'm looking for a trike kit With rims lmk if u Got one for sale Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Est.1979

Got some og bent forks for trade/sale looking for some clean chrome lowrider bike wheels preferbly with freewheel instead of coaster brake...forks are complete just needs restoring and I only have the original support bars 6614278630 text for picks


----------



## OSITOMPK

Est.1979 said:


> Got some og bent forks for trade/sale looking for some clean chrome lowrider bike wheels preferbly with freewheel instead of coaster brake...forks are complete just needs restoring and I only have the original support bars 6614278630 text for picks


Post some pics


----------



## Est.1979

OSITOMPK said:


> Post some pics


Text me ill send u pics 6614278630 looking to trade I need chrome wheels for my sons bike


----------



## Est.1979

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CE 707

What are u looking to get for the forks


----------



## Est.1979

CE 707 said:


> What are u looking to get for the forks


Trying to get some chrome bike wheels


----------



## OSITOMPK

Est.1979 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Do you have a cash price for the forks??


----------



## Est.1979

100bucks obo


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ATX said:


> also lookin for flat face cranka bad azz design



iGot One !
But I Dont Like You !


SO FUCK YOU :finger:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Est.1979 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Damn it...those are badass....


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> okay I have decided to part out the trike bike has only been ridden one time by my son and has been to a few shows all parts are in perfect condition trik kit (20") with chrome plate and all hardware Chrome handlebars frame and chain guard chain guard has pinstriping on it the frame and chain guard will be sold together 3 matching 16 inch wheels and tires chain steering wheel custom sprocket body twist for 16 inch custom made forks message me with any pictures you may want or need and offers on whatever you may be interested in
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/290602-james-843-build-topic-s-5.html






I also have battery operated headlight that works white seat and Chrome sissy ba


----------



## ChemSchwinn

viejitocencoast said:


> I might be selling new prohopper bike cylinders with hoses and fittings pm offers


Would you sell the the hoses & fittings?


----------



## ChemSchwinn

I'm looking for the pro hopper hydraulic kit brackets the ones on the sides of the fork. They have pro hopper engraved into them thanks.


----------



## Big joe 979

What Would You Take For Wheels And tires


----------



## Est.1979

Big joe 979 said:


> What Would You Take For Wheels And tires


U got wheels for sale or trade?


----------



## NIMSTER64

JAMES843 said:


> okay I have decided to part out the trike bike has only been ridden one time by my son and has been to a few shows all parts are in perfect condition trik kit (20") with chrome plate and all hardware Chrome handlebars frame and chain guard chain guard has pinstriping on it the frame and chain guard will be sold together 3 matching 16 inch wheels and tires chain steering wheel custom sprocket body twist for 16 inch custom made forks message me with any pictures you may want or need and offers on whatever you may be interested in
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/290602-james-843-build-topic-s-5.html


how much for the three rims and tires? and the small chain for the trike kit? shipped to Il.


----------



## elcrz78

Anybody know were I get 16" stingray fenders out in da o.c


----------



## ATX

ala pedals-60 shipped 
ala crown- 50 shipped


----------



## big_c831

ATX said:


> i gotta bike stand pero i stay in austin,texas 25 shipped


 hit me up with a pm if you still got it


----------



## PAYAZO

ATX said:


> ala pedals-60 shipped
> ala crown- 50 shipped


Pm ill take the crown


----------



## big_c831

oneofakind said:


> Custom show chromed pedals...$45...


hey bro pm if you still got the pedals


----------



## slo

ChemSchwinn said:


> I'm looking for the pro hopper hydraulic kit brackets the ones on the sides of the fork. They have pro hopper engraved into them thanks.


i have those, might need a good polishing, PM me a reasonable offer and ill send them out.


----------



## viejitocencoast

NEW PRO HOPPER CYLINDERS WITH FITTINGS 200 FIRM + SHIPPING NEVER USED


----------



## EVIL91

Pics


----------



## viejitocencoast

blue frame 150 + ship (still wrapped no scratches) pink 75+ ship primered frame 150 + ship


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Custom Tripple Plated Parts

-Handlebars
-Steering Wheel
-Forks

$600!








-Engraved Schwinn Crank
-Engraved Custom Cut Sprocket


Will Trade Crank For A China Engraved Crank.
Will Trade Sprocket For A Lucky 7 Engraved Sprocket








-Red Schwinn Grips
-Black Schwinn Grips.


$20 + Shipping Takes Both
Sets.


----------



## Omobc

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> Custom Tripple Plated Parts
> 
> -Handlebars
> -Steering Wheel
> -Forks
> 
> 
> $600!
> View attachment 718274
> 
> 
> 
> -Engraved Schwinn Crank
> -Engraved Custom Cut Sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Trade Crank For A China Engraved Crank.
> Will Trade Sprocket For A Lucky 7 Engraved Sprocket
> View attachment 718290
> 
> 
> -Red Schwinn Grips
> -Black Schwinn Grips.
> 
> 
> $20 + Shipping Takes Both
> Sets.
> View attachment 718282


i thought you already sold the forks?! I tried buying them off you before!!


----------



## Gold

ATX said:


> ala pedals-60 shipped
> ala crown- 50 shipped


PM'd about the pedals


----------



## Kiloz

Gold said:


> PM'd about the pedals


me too but he never got back to me :ugh:


----------



## JAMES843

JAMES843 said:


> okay I have decided to part out the trike bike has only been ridden one time by my son and has been to a few shows all parts are in perfect condition trik kit (20") with chrome plate and all hardware Chrome handlebars frame and chain guard chain guard has pinstriping on it the frame and chain guard will be sold together 3 matching 16 inch wheels and tires chain steering wheel custom sprocket body twist for 16 inch custom made forks message me with any pictures you may want or need and offers on whatever you may be interested in
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/290602-james-843-build-topic-s-5.html




sold


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Custom raw cut handle bar's, designed by MR.3D, engraved on one side. 200$ shipped
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> .
> Custom made conti kit speaker box, painted green with graphix,pinstripping and air brush/mural's,
> comes with kicker speaker's, audio vox navi system and tv screen. 400 shipped
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Still for sale.


----------



## oneofakind

COMPLETE AIR KITS FOR SALE $175 OR WILL CONSIDER HALF TRADES PM WHAT YOU GOT IF INTERESTED...


----------



## Omobc

oneofakind said:


> COMPLETE AIR KITS FOR SALE $175 OR WILL CONSIDER HALF TRADES PM WHAT YOU GOT IF INTERESTED...


Pm sent, ill buy the air kit, everything except the Co2 tank


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Will trade for some clean chrome lowrider bike wheels


----------



## ATX

lookin for original schwinn caliper front and rear brakes with original cables heres an example anyone got em lemme kno
paypal ready


----------



## ATX

ala sissybar-60 shipped


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> lookin for original schwinn caliper front and rear brakes with original cables heres an example anyone got em lemme kno
> paypal ready


found my brakes- cancel


----------



## INKEDUP

Looking for 12" rims


----------



## ChemSchwinn

big_c831 said:


> hey bro pm if you still got the pedals


 PM SENT!


----------



## viejitocencoast

viejitocencoast said:


> NEW PRO HOPPER CYLINDERS WITH FITTINGS 200 FIRM + SHIPPING NEVER USED


SOLD


----------



## liljoker

Is anyone selling a trike kit ?


----------



## el peyotero

ATX said:


> ala sissybar-60 shipped


those are bad ass. how long/tall are they?


----------



## cone_weezy

viejitocencoast said:


> SOLD


thanks homie


----------



## oneofakind

GOT THIS FOR SALE $280 OR WILL CONSIDER PARTING OUT..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

liljoker said:


> Is anyone selling a trike kit ?


I Have A Complete Trike For 200 If Your Interested.I'm In LA...PM Me...


----------



## corazonazteca

How much with shiping

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tin-Tin

corazonazteca said:


> How much with shiping
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


How much for what?


----------



## gizmo1

Looking for a 26 or 24 inch Schwinn womens frame. Also need a set of 26" 68 or 144 spoke rims.


----------



## EVIL91

oneofakind said:


> GOT THIS FOR SALE $280 OR WILL CONSIDER PARTING OUT..


How much for rims


----------



## corazonazteca

Bike

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

oneofakind said:


> GOT THIS FOR SALE $280 OR WILL CONSIDER PARTING OUT..


How much for rims, sissy bar, handle bars, forks and fender braces?


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> ala sissybar-60 shipped


SOLD


----------



## slimer

ATX;17158homie said:


> SOLD


 thanks homie


----------



## INKEDUP

20"Ready for paint any candy color patterned out-300+shipping







16"Body work can be done any way u want and painted as well 25+shp the way it is







20" radical it's sandblasted now pm me offers


----------



## gizmo1

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 733537
> 
> 20"Ready for paint any candy color patterned out-300+shipping
> View attachment 733545
> 
> 16"Body work can be done any way u want and painted as well 25+shp the way it is
> View attachment 733553
> 
> 20" radical it's sandblasted now pm me offers


 Anything wrong with the 16 inch frame bends or anything? PM me im interested in it.


----------



## INKEDUP

gizmo1 said:


> Anything wrong with the 16 inch frame bends or anything? PM me im interested in it.


Pm sent


----------



## Omobc

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 733537
> 
> 20"Ready for paint any candy color patterned out-300+shipping
> View attachment 733545
> 
> 16"Body work can be done any way u want and painted as well 25+shp the way it is
> View attachment 733553
> 
> 20" radical it's sandblasted now pm me offers


 how much for the radical frame?


----------



## INKEDUP

Omobc said:


> how much for the radical frame?


Pm sent


----------



## 78mc




----------



## 78mc

NOS Schwinn mirror $20 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> GOT THIS FOR SALE $280 OR WILL CONSIDER PARTING OUT..


SOLD SOLD SOLD...!!!!


----------



## CE 707

That was a quick flip


----------



## ATX

butterfly sprocket- 60 shipped


----------



## INKEDUP

View attachment 733537

20"Ready for paint any candy color patterned out-300+shipping
View attachment 733545

16"Body work can be done any way u want and painted as well 25+shp the way it is
View attachment 733553

20" radical it's sandblasted now pm me offers

16" pending 
Also looking to trade for 12" parts


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

FOR SALE, FRAMES ONLY! 60 shipped each. 71 Schwinn slik chik, has custom old skool seat tube(not shown in pic) 26" huffy, 26" 78 Schwinn cruiser, 20" custom china frame, getting 90% sanded down to bare metal, 

lightshot free download

picture sharing

how to take a screen shot

screen shot software


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Also got these custom blue rims 110 shipped

screenshot program windows


----------



## Bonez88

anyone have one of dez for sale ???
View attachment 638999
still looking for one of these


----------



## Clown Confusion

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Also got these custom blue rims 110 shipped
> 
> screenshot program windows


my old rims


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> my old rims


My old rims too lol


----------



## ripsta85

*20" radical trike frame*

20" radical trike frame and rear seat for sale clean frame not a bunch if stuff thrown into it, has 3D wolf and Demond with a cross cut out for the chain has lines for great patters and graphics the rear seat has 3d skulls all fiber glass seat looking to sell the frame for $500 and seat for $200 rear seat still needs to get peeped for the base of where its will stand on you will Not find a radical frame like this I have more than that in it for sale or trade for a complete stretch dyno cruiser must be stamp D


----------



## corazonazteca

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## corazonazteca

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## corazonazteca

Selling a girl frame pm me if intrested

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## furby714

i got a couple stuff for sale if u see netng u like let me no everything is obo I looking to sale or trade <a href="http://s902.photobucket.com/user/furbyX3/media/photo1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/furbyX3/photo1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo1.jpg"/></a> <a href="http://s902.photobucket.com/user/furbyX3/media/photo.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/furbyX3/photo.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo.jpg"/></a>  <a href="http://s902.photobucket.com/user/furbyX3/media/photo2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/furbyX3/photo2.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo2.jpg"/></a> <a href="http://s902.photobucket.com/user/furbyX3/media/photo3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/furbyX3/photo3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo3.jpg"/></a> <a href="http://s902.photobucket.com/user/furbyX3/media/photo4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/furbyX3/photo4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo4.jpg"/></a> <a href="http://s902.photobucket.com/user/furbyX3/media/photo5.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/furbyX3/photo5.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo5.jpg"/></a> <a href="http://s902.photobucket.com/user/furbyX3/media/photo7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/furbyX3/photo7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo7.jpg"/></a>


----------



## liljoker

does anybody knows who bought the parts from this bike ?


----------



## oneofakind

liljoker said:


> View attachment 751346
> does anybody knows who bought the parts from this bike ?


Yeah hes from bakersfield california he owns a 3 wheeler hes on here buy but not much...cant remember his name..


----------



## Est.1979

oneofakind said:


> Yeah hes from bakersfield california he owns a 3 wheeler hes on here buy but not much...cant remember his name..


Miguel from childhood dreams...lil payaso


----------



## corazonazteca

For sale

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## big_c831

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> FOR SALE, FRAMES ONLY! 60 shipped each. 71 Schwinn slik chik, has custom old skool seat tube(not shown in pic) 26" huffy, 26" 78 Schwinn cruiser, 20" custom china frame, getting 90% sanded down to bare metal,
> 
> lightshot free download
> 
> picture sharing
> 
> how to take a screen shot
> 
> screen shot software


 Hey Wassup bro how much for the 26in bike frame?


----------



## liljoker

oneofakind said:


> Yeah hes from bakersfield california he owns a 3 wheeler hes on here buy but not much...cant remember his name..


Thanks bro


----------



## liljoker

Est.1979 said:


> Miguel from childhood dreams...lil payaso


Thanks Pm sent if you have any info from the guy .trying to buy the parts from him


----------



## Est.1979

liljoker said:


> Thanks Pm sent if you have any info from the guy .trying to buy the parts from him


Pm sent...but I don't think he'll sell them


----------



## 78mc

Schwinn training wheel arms 12"- $60 shipped


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> View attachment 753570
> 
> Schwinn training wheel arms 12"- $60 shipped


Q-vo Mike.Hope all is well.Havent heard from you in awhile.Let Me know when your ready for those parts I was supposed to get from you..


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Q-vo Mike.Hope all is well.Havent heard from you in awhile.Let Me know when your ready for those parts I was supposed to get from you..


Everything is good.. U? I'll let you know when I'm. Ready..


----------



## boxer239

Anybody selling 20'' inch bike frames? Shipped?


----------



## corazonazteca

Im selling a 20in girl frame

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gizmo1

78mc said:


> Everything is good.. U? I'll let you know when I'm. Ready..


I've got a 20" lowrider collection frame with no mods painted HOK Oriental Lime Green with black kandy over top of the green. I would rather trade than sell but I would deal with you. I also have the parts for it.


----------



## gizmo1

Damn I quoted the wrong person that was meant for boxer239


----------



## ATX

custom mirrors-85 shipped


----------



## luckcharm818

Hey I got a pedal car for sale $200 needs a lil work hit me up for pics


----------



## viejitocencoast

viejitocencoast said:


> blue frame 150 + ship (still wrapped no scratches) pink 75 primered frame 150 primered frame has raked neck


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ATX said:


> custom mirrors-85 shipped


40 sold


----------



## INKEDUP

View attachment 733537

20"Ready for paint any candy color patterned out-300+shipping


View attachment 733553

20" radical it's sandblasted now pm me offers

16" sold
Also looking to trade for 12" parts[/QUOTE]


----------



## ATX

SA ROLLERZ said:


> 40 sold


whoa I'm still down to get some extra shit done from you


----------



## JAMES843

some parts i have make offer 
.

16inch







new




sorry i donit have all pices 


26inch


20inch


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> custom mirrors-85 shipped


keepin em


----------



## slimer

Got these In last week an on my boys bikes clean from atx thanks homie


----------



## slimer

Got these in last week an on my sons bike from atx ... Clean thanks homie


----------



## Tin-Tin

slimer said:


> Got these in last week an on my sons bike from atx ... Clean thanks homie


How's the bike coming along bro?


----------



## David831

Looking for a hydro pump for ma bike the 12 volt ones


----------



## 78mc

78mc said:


> View attachment 753570
> 
> Schwinn training wheel arms 12"- $60 shipped


Still for sale


----------



## 78mc

78mc said:


> View attachment 737530
> 
> NOS Schwinn mirror $20 shipped


Still for sale


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

[






Custom 20 Inch Lowrider Bike Frame $120
-Chain Link Steering Wheel $35
-Twisted Steering Wheel $55
-Blue Diamond Stitched Seat $25
-Chrome Seatpan $30
-Sissy Bar,Fender Braces,Chain Guard Offer.


----------



## slimer

Not bad tin .... Still workin on the forks before sending them to chromer


----------



## cone_weezy

150 ship


----------



## ATX

ala pedals still for sell- 60 shipped
engraved sprocket on both sides- 50 shipped


----------



## syked1

ive got all sorts of stuff for sale, all prices listed but will entertain offers

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/278949-syked1-stuff-sale-17.html

also have air cylinders for $20 shipped either 2" or 3" stroke


----------



## gizmo1

Is it engraved over or under the chrome?


----------



## Madrox64

Wtb 16" springer forks, any condition. Pm me. Thanks


----------



## CE 707

gizmo1 said:


> Is it engraved over or under the chrome?


Looks like its under


----------



## big_c831

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> View attachment 765386
> [
> View attachment 765402
> Custom 20 Inch Lowrider Bike Frame $120
> -Chain Link Steering Wheel $35
> -Twisted Steering Wheel $55
> -Blue Diamond Stitched Seat $25
> -Chrome Seatpan $30
> -Sissy Bar,Fender Braces,Chain Guard Offer.


 hey can u hold the seat until the 4 n ill get it off u but can u ship it ?


----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


> Looks like its under


:werd: x2


----------



## boxer239

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> View attachment 765386
> [
> View attachment 765402
> Custom 20 Inch Lowrider Bike Frame $120
> -Chain Link Steering Wheel $35
> -Twisted Steering Wheel $55
> -Blue Diamond Stitched Seat $25
> -Chrome Seatpan $30
> -Sissy Bar,Fender Braces,Chain Guard Offer.


 Pm sent for the frame I'm interested in it


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> ala pedals still for sell- 60 shipped
> engraved sprocket on both sides- 50 shipped


engraved sprocket SOLD


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Im looking for a front 20" fender , do'nt care if it has scratches on it


----------



## BIG RAY RAY

oneofakind said:


> GOT THIS FOR SALE $280 OR WILL CONSIDER PARTING OUT..


How much for the rims


----------



## ATX

purple wheel cover- 30 shipped


----------



## CE 707

BIG RAY RAY said:


> How much for the rims


It sold already bro


----------



## big_c831

ATX said:


> purple wheel cover- 30 shipped


 hey bro would u hold it for me until Friday oct 4? I will have the money that day I want it for my lil one bike that if u can bro if u cant its coo


----------



## ATX

first come first serve if you ain't talkin money you talkin bullshit


----------



## GreenBandit

Anyone got any Apes? They can be rusty cuz ill be painting them. Please message me!


----------



## Est.1979

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> View attachment 765386
> [
> View attachment 765402
> Custom 20 Inch Lowrider Bike Frame $120
> -Chain Link Steering Wheel $35
> -Twisted Steering Wheel $55
> -Blue Diamond Stitched Seat $25
> -Chrome Seatpan $30
> -Sissy Bar,Fender Braces,Chain Guard Offer.


Want those stearing wheels...hit me up 6614278630


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Est.1979 said:


> Want those stearing wheels...hit me up 6614278630


Both Sold Bro


----------



## liljoker

for sale custom handle bars and custom forks no steering tube or trade for triple twisted parts hmu with offers i dont have a set up price


----------



## 65ragss

For sale in the San Grabreil Valley asking $350 obo need it out asap! please call/text (818) 859-8661


----------



## bluedreamz

Does anybody have a stingray frame


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> ala crown- 60 shipped


PENDING


----------



## LegionS818

FOR SALE tex me for any question 818-770-8459


----------



## bluedreamz

LegionS818 said:


> View attachment 782130
> View attachment 782138
> View attachment 782146
> FOR SALE


How much for the purple one


----------



## gizmo1

ATX said:


> PENDING


What size rims and how much?


----------



## EVIL91

ATX said:


> PENDING


Pm u about that part as soon as u posted a while ago


----------



## ATX

ala crown SOLD to PAYAZO


----------



## [email protected]

Looking for 20" chain guard chrome twister or dodger blue crank and bedals and fenders chrome or blue please lMk what you got


----------



## gizmo1

Anyone have an extra 22.2x30x27mm headset up for grabs.


----------



## viejitocencoast

head light $80







$70














$50 all recently show chromed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hydraulic pump for bikw cyclinders for sale 50.00 ship


----------



## gizmo1

Looking for chrome bike chains need 2 or 3 if anyone has some laying around I don't care if they are a little rough or a little rusted. Also need 22.2x30x27mm bearing cups prefer chrome but painted is ok also don't care if they are nice I just need them for temporaries until I can get new ones. PM me if you have an extra chain or a set of bearing cups thanks. EDIT: Also need seat and seat post for beach cruiser. :uh:


----------



## gizmo1

Also need a large crank and sprocket to fit a beach cruiser and a set of pedals and a 2 bolt stem.


----------



## 1 ESR OG

viejitocencoast said:


> head light $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $50 all recently show chromed


what size bike will the sprocket legs fit


----------



## viejitocencoast

1 ESR OG said:


> what size bike will the sprocket legs fit


It came off a 20" but I think it fits any


----------



## 1 ESR OG

viejitocencoast said:


> It came off a 20" but I think it fits any


 pm sent


----------



## corazonazteca

Anybody selling a bike hydro kit

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cone_weezy

got extra screen for sale brand new comes with plugs to hook up directly to a dvd player (seat not for sale)


----------



## Blue94cady

cone_weezy said:


> got extra screen for sale brand new comes with plugs to hook up directly to a dvd player (seat not for sale)


How much and how big is it loko r u going to vegas


----------



## cone_weezy

Blue94cady said:


> How much and how big is it loko r u going to vegas


whats up shaggy how u been homie? its 3.5 inches want 50 ship


----------



## EVIL91

cone_weezy said:


> whats up shaggy how u been homie? its 3.5 inches want 50 ship


Damn good deal


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> View attachment 775569
> for sale custom handle bars and custom forks no steering tube or trade for triple twisted parts hmu with offers i dont have a set up price


 handle bars are sold custom show forks still gor sale $170+ shipping obo


----------



## liljoker

this are the forks


----------



## gizmo1

16" Schwinn pixie forks will trade for 26" cruiser parts or sell for 20 + shipping.


----------



## 78mc

78mc said:


> View attachment 753570
> 
> Schwinn training wheel arms 12"- $60 shipped


Sold


----------



## Raguness

For Sale handle bars engraved and two toned chrome and gold $80 shipped. Forks chromed fit a 16" or 2 piece 20"$50 shipped.<a href="http://s169.photobucket.com/user/Raguness/media/PIC00072.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/Raguness/PIC00072.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo PIC00072.jpg"/></a>


----------



## CE 707

Raguness said:


> For Sale handle bars engraved and two toned chrome and gold $80 shipped. Forks chromed fit a 16" or 2 piece 20"$50 shipped.<a href="http://s169.photobucket.com/user/Raguness/media/PIC00072.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/Raguness/PIC00072.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo PIC00072.jpg"/></a>


Cant see no pics bro


----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


> Cant see no pics bro


----------



## ATX

CE 707 said:


> Cant see no pics bro


how much for fender braces?


----------



## ATX

lookin for a real schwinn stock frame 60s- 70s model anybody got one send pm


----------



## oneofakind

LOOKIN TO TRADE FOR A SCHWINN PIXIE PROJECT PREFERABLY A PIXIE GIRLS FRAME OR PARTS..ITS A SCHWINN...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ATX said:


> lookin for a real schwinn stock frame 60s- 70s model anybody got one send pm


I got one


----------



## CE 707

Anybody selling a ristband for vegas


----------



## [email protected]

Looking for used trike kit hmu 5718824109


----------



## hoppinmaddness

For sale 26 inch frame 70$


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> LOOKIN TO TRADE FOR A SCHWINN PIXIE PROJECT PREFERABLY A PIXIE GIRLS FRAME OR PARTS..ITS A SCHWINN...


TTT


----------



## 1 ESR OG

ATX said:


> engraved sprocket still for sell- 70 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hyrdos- 150 shipped comes with engraved pump
> dont kno anyone who knows to connect it so thats why Im selling


hey brotha do you still have the sprocket for sale


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> purple wheel cover- 30 shipped


TTT purple wheel cover still for sell -20 shipped its only part I got for sell


----------



## viejitocencoast

viejitocencoast said:


> head light $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $50 all recently show chromed


crank sold ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Axle for sale but has no guts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Og 16" Schwinn seat and sissybar for sale


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lights for sale, I can't deliver to the super show if you need them.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Schwinn grips also for sale


----------



## David831

socios b.c. prez said:


> Schwinn grips also for sale


How much for the blue sparkleing ones


----------



## socios b.c. prez

David831 said:


> How much for the blue sparkleing ones


Those are lil tiger grips. $35 shipped


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

26" BIKE FOR SALE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

socios b.c. prez said:


> Schwinn grips also for sale


How much the orange ones? The Black ones are lil tiger?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

LINCOLNSAL said:


> How much the orange ones? The Black ones are lil tiger?


Yes orange at regular size. Those have some light scratches on one side of one of the grips so I will let those go for $20 and I can deliver to the super show. Black ones are $35 and for little tiger.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez said:


> Schwinn grips also for sale


Bed sheet also for sale. Can ship slighly warm after I wake up or for extra I can drool on it. Pm questions or special requests.


----------



## EL RAIDER

quema mucho el sol :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

EL RAIDER said:


> quema mucho el sol :twak:


You mad bro?


----------



## liljoker

Im looking for 20" trike fernders doesn't matter the conditions pm with pics and price


----------



## gizmo1

socios b.c. prez said:


> Axle for sale but has no guts.


What you do with the rest of it Raul? :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

gizmo1 said:


> What you do with the rest of it Raul? :|


That's how I got it. I was going to have jagster or someone cut out new custom sprockets and make the other part of it but I need to sell it and concentrate on other projects.


----------



## dave_st23

socios b.c. prez said:


> Bed sheet also for sale. Can ship slighly warm after I wake up or for extra I can drool on it. Pm questions or special requests.


Can you get mike to drool on it for my brother lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

dave_st23 said:


> Can you get mike to drool on it for my brother lol


That's going to run you an extra $10 homie.


----------



## 78mc

$25 shipped or $20 @ Super Show


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

socios b.c. prez said:


> Bed sheet also for sale. Can ship slighly warm after I wake up or for extra I can drool on it. Pm questions or special requests.


 :roflmao:


----------



## aztecsoulz

Parts still for sale 
Two tone engraved crown for sale 











Two tone engraved crank 










Custom pedals











Two tone engraved sissy bar












Custom radical 3d frame




























All parts in perfect condition


----------



## KIPPY

How much for crown and crank


----------



## gizmo1

Still looking for 26" parts need sprocket, seat, seat post, crank, chain, and headset bearings and cups.


----------



## David831

aztecsoulz said:


> Parts still for sale
> Two tone engraved crown for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved crank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom radical 3d frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts in perfect condition


. Wats the price for the fork n sissybar


----------



## glasshouse818

Anybody in or near l.a. Have a trike kit for sale?


----------



## glasshouse818

If so text 8186264682 with pics


----------



## NEFF-U

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I have one it was a spare wheel. Just need to be clean up let ne know


Looking for some 16inch parts lmn


----------



## viejitocencoast

viejitocencoast said:


> crank sold ttt


Ttt


----------



## 1 ESR OG

viejitocencoast said:


> crank sold ttt


and looks bad ass on my sons bike. thanx brotha


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

David831 said:


> . Wats the price for the fork n sissybar


 Are you selling your display


----------



## slimer

Anyone have a set of double twisted fender braces/brackets .... For a 20 inch ..... Also looking for custom fenders


----------



## WD68_Revenge

Aztecsoulz you have a message!! & payment for pedals & crown hit me up!


----------



## It's Johnny

[video]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=397410693663755&set=pb.100001844820 085.-2207520000.1382039072.&type=3&theater[/video]














for sale..


----------



## RUBIO1987

In need of 16" parts let me knw wat u got? Or text me 4324481102


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

It's Johnny said:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=397410693663755&set=pb.100001844820 085.-2207520000.1382039072.&type=3&theater[/video]
> View attachment 822122
> View attachment 822122
> 
> 
> for sale..


How much


----------



## It's Johnny

FOOLISH ONE said:


> How much


$250 obo shipped


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Looking for anyone selling old displays


----------



## big_c831

It's Johnny said:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=397410693663755&set=pb.100001844820 085.-2207520000.1382039072.&type=3&theater[/video]
> View attachment 822122
> View attachment 822122
> 
> 
> for sale..


 how much u asking


----------



## Richiecool69elka

big_c831 said:


> how much u asking


Go Up The Page More.It Says 250..:thumbsup:


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> View attachment 659186
> View attachment 659187
> View attachment 659188
> selling this for a friend custom engraved forks pm sent


 TTT Still for sale


----------



## viejitocencoast

head light $80







$70


----------



## David831

viejitocencoast said:


> head light $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $70


Is the spedo chrome out


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

It's Johnny said:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=397410693663755&set=pb.100001844820 085.-2207520000.1382039072.&type=3&theater[/video]
> View attachment 822122
> View attachment 822122
> 
> 
> for sale..


Would you take 200


----------



## Y U H8TIN

taking offers 12" i have matching wheels too.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Looking to buy old displays For bikes


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Y U H8TIN said:


> taking offers 12" i have matching wheels too.


SOLD


----------



## viejitocencoast

head light $80







speedo sold


----------



## schwinn1966

For Sale $2500


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

schwinn1966 said:


> For Sale $2500


this bish is bad bro.... like it alot good luck on the sale


----------



## GreenBandit

Anyone got any 26 inch parts for sale?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

GreenBandit said:


> Anyone got any 26 inch parts for sale?


I got some rusty 26" fan rims and fenders.


----------



## toyshopcustoms

It's Johnny said:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=397410693663755&set=pb.100001844820 085.-2207520000.1382039072.&type=3&theater[/video]
> View attachment 822122
> View attachment 822122
> 
> 
> for sale..


This would sell for more if you listed the history behind that spring bolt! Damn I have a good eye!


----------



## ripsta85

toyshopcustoms said:


> This would sell for more if you listed the history behind that spring bolt! Damn I have a good eye!


Casino dreamin


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Got a 20" Schwinn frame for sale. It's candy red with plenty of flake! Has a couple chips in it but nothing major. Asking 120obo can't post piks on but I can send them threw a txt. 818 726 1713


----------



## Omobc

Custom cut forks for sale. Chrome plated twice $150 obo. Pm me if interested


----------



## jr602

I'm looking for some gold parts for a 20inch if anybody has some please post them or pm me


----------



## It's Johnny

toyshopcustoms said:


> This would sell for more if you listed the history behind that spring bolt! Damn I have a good eye!


Forks are for sale the bolt is long gone!! Kiloz got it Quick..lol


----------



## WD68_Revenge

AZTEC SOUL A+++ SELLER! THANKS!


----------



## big_c831

jr602 said:


> I'm looking for some gold parts for a 20inch if anybody has some please post them or pm me


what u looking for I got some gold stuff


----------



## jr602

big_c831 said:


> what u looking for I got some gold stuff


I neee some twisted fender braces and fenders and my sis is building a all gold bike so send me a list with prices and let me know condition.


----------



## west_side85

Looking for bat holders


----------



## gizmo1

Still in need of 26" parts need sprocket and seat mainly but if you have any other parts for a 26" post them up.


----------



## It's Johnny

It's Johnny said:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=397410693663755&set=pb.100001844820 085.-2207520000.1382039072.&type=3&theater[/video]
> View attachment 822122
> View attachment 822122
> 
> 
> for sale..


 SALE PENDING!!


----------



## 96tein

Looking for 20" parts. Custome no china crap, preferably raw unless engraved already and or two tone. 
Faced forks 
Handle bars
Sissy bars
Crank/sprocket
Pedals
And rims.
I do not need fenders and or anything rusted out, and preferably all parts matching. 
20"


----------



## GreenBandit

26 inch parts anyone?


----------



## It's Johnny

It's Johnny said:


> SALE PENDING!!


SOLD


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

96tein said:


> Looking for 20" parts. Custome no china crap, preferably raw unless engraved already and or two tone.
> Faced forks
> Handle bars
> Sissy bars
> Crank/sprocket
> Pedals
> And rims.
> I do not need fenders and or anything rusted out, and preferably all parts matching.
> 20"


ive got a raw matching set od handle bars forks and sissy bar


----------



## 1 ESR OG

SA ROLLERZ said:


> ive got a raw matching set od handle bars forks and sissy bar


have a pic


----------



## 96tein

SA ROLLERZ said:


> ive got a raw matching set od handle bars forks and sissy bar


Message me on fb.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

SA ROLLERZ said:


> ive got a raw matching set od handle bars forks and sissy bar


How much? Post pic


----------



## pacoloco

how much for the seat and sissy bar. im rite here in sac.


socios b.c. prez said:


> Og 16" Schwinn seat and sissybar for sale


----------



## west_side85

Lil tiger frame with sprocket and chainguard for sale ir trade for 16" custom parts


----------



## ATX

lookin for custom contintental kit or some1 who can make me one send pm thanks


----------



## glasshouse818

Any custom forks for sale?


----------



## CE 707

glasshouse818 said:


> Any custom forks for sale?


 casper 805 got some bad ass ones for sale


----------



## liljoker

glasshouse818 said:


> Any custom forks for sale?


I got a set engraved hit me up


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

liljoker said:


> I got a set engraved hit me up


Can you post a pic? & how much?


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> View attachment 659186
> View attachment 659187
> View attachment 659188
> selling this for a friend custom engraved forks pm sent


Ttt hit me up with offert


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

If anybody needs a turntable hmu


214-962-9389


Will trade


----------



## glasshouse818

liljoker said:


> Ttt hit me up with offert


Any better pics ?


----------



## liljoker

some better pic


----------



## liljoker




----------



## HTX713

liljoker said:


> View attachment 881953


How much


----------



## liljoker

HTX713 said:


> How much


Lowers I can do is 255+shipping


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

liljoker said:


> View attachment 881953


Ill give you 200


----------



## Dee Luxe

liljoker said:


> View attachment 881953


Damn those are nice. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## EVIL91

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> If anybody needs a turntable hmu
> 
> 
> 214-962-9389
> 
> Will trade


Pics


----------



## liljoker

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Ill give you 200


No thanks homie $ 255 + shipping


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

liljoker said:


> No thanks homie $ 255 + shipping


 So how much total would it be to ship to 85335 AZ


----------



## liljoker

Dee Luxe said:


> Damn those are nice. Good luck with the sale.


Thanks bro


----------



## liljoker

FOOLISH ONE said:


> So how much total would it be to ship to 85335 AZ


Pm sent


----------



## ripsta85

$125 shipped 20"


----------



## ripsta85

$130 shipped for purple $75 shipped for red frame only


----------



## big_c831

ripsta85 said:


> $125 shipped 20"


 what the lowest u would take for them?


----------



## ripsta85

big_c831 said:


> what the lowest u would take for them?


$115


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

I'm looking for a girls frame Don't matter the condition


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> 26" BIKE FOR SALE


26" still up for sale


----------



## clydejamescycles

*Clyde James Cycles*

Newest Lowrider bike dealer here in the dfw is Clyde James Cycles we offer full lowrider bikes with all the bells and whistles Or if your looking for just a frame we have those to. We offer a large range of parts and accessories to deck your lowrider out. give us a call at 817-726-9461 ask for Clyde James.


----------



## Tin-Tin

any custom 16" or 20" rims for sale?


----------



## ripsta85

X track with rotisserie and cylinders $500 for all or 250 for x rack with rotisserie and $250
For cylinders


----------



## ripsta85

20" radical frame with 3d and rear seat $400 for the frame $250 for the seat good price for a radical trike


----------



## ATX

spinners- 120 shipped


----------



## 78mc

ATX said:


> spinners- 120 shipped


Finally realized they are played out?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

ATX said:


> spinners- 120 shipped


How much for the fan rim


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

aztecsoulz said:


> Parts still for sale
> Two tone engraved crown for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved crank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom radical 3d frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts in perfect condition


Do you still have parts fr sell


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

O


aztecsoulz said:


> Parts still for sale
> Two tone engraved crown for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved crank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tone engraved sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom radical 3d frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts in perfect condition


Do you still have parts for sell?


----------



## ATX

FOOLISH ONE said:


> How much for the fan rim


fan wheel is sold


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> spinners- 120 shipped


keepin the spinners dont need the extra money..gettin somethin else done


----------



## glasshouse818

ripsta85 said:


> $125 shipped 20"


Location?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

glasshouse818 said:


> Location?


Florida


----------



## DALLAS-G

ATX said:


> spinners- 120 shipped


Are those mufflers with the spades bro? Would you consider selling?


----------



## cone_weezy

got a turn table for sale can be use for 16" or 20" 250 shipped


----------



## ATX

DALLAS-G said:


> Are those mufflers with the spades bro? Would you consider selling?


it's a sissybar nah I'm good thanks for askin


----------



## big_c831

ATX said:


> purple wheel cover- 30 shipped


 do you still got it ?


----------



## big_c831

ATX said:


> spinners- 120 shipped


are those pedals in the picture?


----------



## ATX

big_c831 said:


> do you still got it ?


ya


----------



## slo

Pro hopper bike set up from early 2000s

no cylinders. motor was recently swapped for a new one and is in nice condition, tank has some old engraving and was replated. tank plug spear plated. backing plate rods are gold plated show finish in great shape. a good cleaning and its good to go. the steel braided line is in ok condition but thats just how braided line gets with time. pro hopper brackets need a good polishing since i did use the hydraulics when they were on my trike. No wiring but its fairly simple. if i can find a deceent switch ill throw it in.


400 plus shipping. PM if serious


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

cone_weezy said:


> got a turn table for sale can be use for 16" or 20" 250 shipped


Post pic


----------



## boxer239

Anybody have an old school twisted crown for sale?


----------



## boricualowlow

How much for that girl frame? Pm me..trades. ??


----------



## boricualowlow

I'm starving for a gold seat pan..who has one pm me.


----------



## CE 707

slo said:


> Pro hopper bike set up from early 2000s
> 
> no cylinders. motor was recently swapped for a new one and is in nice condition, tank has some old engraving and was replated. tank plug spear plated. backing plate rods are gold plated show finish in great shape. a good cleaning and its good to go. the steel braided line is in ok condition but thats just how braided line gets with time. pro hopper brackets need a good polishing since i did use the hydraulics when they were on my trike. No wiring but its fairly simple. if i can find a deceent switch ill throw it in.
> 
> 
> 400 plus shipping. PM if serious


Cce motor on the pump great for hopping


----------



## CE 707

Think bout selling liyah butterfly fram an fenders


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

CE 707 said:


> Think bout selling liyah butterfly fram an fenders


Why?


----------



## slo

CE 707 said:


> Cce motor on the pump great for hopping


 yeah, vented. not that thats necesary for a bike overkill but just looks cooler.


----------



## Est.1979

Got a schwinn stik-shift for sale...ok condition...75bucks shipped...6614278630 text for pics


----------



## GTColorado

bike for sale $120 shipped paypal ready
View attachment 909986


----------



## CE 707

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Why?


Found a nice 16 girls frame not sure yet


----------



## cone_weezy

steering tube 85 ship


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

CE 707 said:


> Found a nice 16 girls frame not sure yet


How much you want?


----------



## glasshouse818

ripsta85 said:


> $125 shipped 20"


Pm me ill but em!


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> Found a nice 16 girls frame not sure yet


yup its nice maybe the dude will trade and pay...


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> View attachment 881953


Still for sale ..


----------



## Omobc

It's Johnny said:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=397410693663755&set=pb.100001844820 085.-2207520000.1382039072.&type=3&theater[/video]
> View attachment 822122
> View attachment 822122
> 
> 
> for sale..


You still got these parts for sale??


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Any Custom Sissy Bars For Sale


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Anybody got custom fenders for sale? Looking for 20 inch


----------



## Kiloz

Four bike frames 
special deal this week only. 
Im looking to get $300 for all four frames together. 
Primer frame - $100
Purple frame -$100
Blue frame is - $50
Yellow frame - $50
+shipping (if you're buys one frame shipping is $20 if your buying all four shipping is $40)


----------



## LegionS818

all for sale


----------



## Omobc

LegionS818 said:


> View attachment 921362
> View attachment 921370
> View attachment 921378
> View attachment 921386
> View attachment 921394
> View attachment 921402
> View attachment 921410
> View attachment 921418
> all for sale


How much for the forks?


----------



## LegionS818

Omobc said:


> How much for the forks?


$75


----------



## Omobc

LegionS818 said:


> $75


Are they for a 20 inch?


----------



## LegionS818

Omobc said:


> Are they for a 20 inch?


yes


----------



## bluedreamz

LegionS818 said:


> View attachment 921362
> View attachment 921370
> View attachment 921378
> View attachment 921386
> View attachment 921394
> View attachment 921402
> View attachment 921410
> View attachment 921418
> all for sale


 is the blue chain gaurd for a 20'


----------



## LegionS818

bluedreamz said:


> is the blue chain gaurd for a 20'


yes it for a 20'


----------



## bluedreamz

LegionS818 said:


> yes it for a 20'


 how much


----------



## LegionS818

bluedreamz said:


> how much


$25


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How much for all three chain guards?


----------



## LegionS818

socios b.c. prez said:


> How much for all three chain guards?


$25 each


----------



## Omobc

Sold


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

LegionS818 said:


> View attachment 921362
> View attachment 921370
> View attachment 921378
> View attachment 921386
> View attachment 921394
> View attachment 921402
> View attachment 921410
> View attachment 921418
> all for sale


How much for the purple frame, fan rims, n forks


----------



## mr.widow-maker

KRAZY KUTTING BLACK FRIDAY SALE 50% OFF ORG. PRICE....SEATS $100 BUCKS







CROWNS $30 BUCKS







SISSY BARS $90 CHROME $140 ENGRAVED







HANDLE BARS STARS double engraved n powdercoated $350 AZTEC ENGRAVE $250







SPROCKETS $30 BUCKS







FORKS $115







PEDALS $70 BUCKS







RIMS $200 PAIR







*******PLUS SHIPPING ******* 909 258 8500 CALL MECRSESSE SSSS SES SEASESES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ALL SALES FOR KRAZY KUTTING ARE OVER!!!!!! THEY ARE BACK AT REGULAR PRICE.


----------



## dave_st23

mr.widow-maker said:


> KRAZY KUTTING BLACK FRIDAY SALE 50% OFF ORG. PRICE....SEATS $100 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROWNS $30 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SISSY BARS $90 CHROME $140 ENGRAVED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANDLE BARS STARS double engraved n powdercoated $350 AZTEC ENGRAVE $250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPROCKETS $30 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORKS $115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEDALS $70 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIMS $200 PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******PLUS SHIPPING ******* 909 258 8500 CALL MECRSESSE SSSS SES SEASESES


lol I see some peddles and sissy bars that look familiar


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

looking for taylor tot fendered bumpers if anyone has some please let me know


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

mr.widow-maker said:


> KRAZY KUTTING BLACK FRIDAY SALE 50% OFF ORG. PRICE....SEATS $100 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROWNS $30 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SISSY BARS $90 CHROME $140 ENGRAVED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANDLE BARS STARS double engraved n powdercoated $350 AZTEC ENGRAVE $250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPROCKETS $30 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORKS $115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEDALS $70 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIMS $200 PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******PLUS SHIPPING ******* 909 258 8500 CALL MECRSESSE SSSS SES SEASESES


Are you still having this sale


----------



## ATX

spinners are back for sell -100 shipped wheels only no tires Im not desperate sure could use the extra money..any extra money helps will post pics later


----------



## cone_weezy

forsale 850 display is 6x6... four floor pieces and box cover comes with neons NO TURNTABLE !


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

mr.widow-maker said:


> KRAZY KUTTING BLACK FRIDAY SALE 50% OFF ORG. PRICE....SEATS $100 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROWNS $30 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SISSY BARS $90 CHROME $140 ENGRAVED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANDLE BARS STARS double engraved n powdercoated $350 AZTEC ENGRAVE $250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPROCKETS $30 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORKS $115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEDALS $70 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIMS $200 PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******PLUS SHIPPING ******* 909 258 8500 CALL MECRSESSE SSSS SES SEASESES







why are yall selling designs that i made for specific customers to the general public??????


someone please answer me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

JUSTDEEZ said:


> why are yall selling designs that i made for specific customers to the general public??????
> 
> 
> someone please answer me.


That's the bad thing about kk. They will sell someone's designs to anyone.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

JUSTDEEZ said:


> why are yall selling designs that i made for specific customers to the general public??????
> 
> 
> someone please answer me.


They're selling the pedals I designed for haro's bike too 51/50


----------



## ATX

it's a crazy world


----------



## 78mc

JUSTDEEZ said:


> why are yall selling designs that i made for specific customers to the general public??????
> 
> 
> someone please answer me.


Not cool.. What ever happen to being original?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78mc said:


> Not cool.. What ever happen to being original?


It's all about money for some people.


----------



## atx_ryda

Any bike parts for sale in Austin hit me up


----------



## big_c831

ripsta85 said:


> $125 shipped 20"


 I Got 50 Bucks


----------



## BROOKLYN__RYDER

ATX said:


> spinners are back for sell -100 shipped wheels only no tires Im not desperate sure could use the extra money..any extra money helps will post pics later
> 
> really interested since these arent seen alot where i live. best price you can do?


----------



## Tin-Tin

Tin-Tin said:


> any custom 20" rims for sale?


TTT


----------



## ripsta85

big_c831 said:


> I Got 50 Bucks


No


----------



## furby714

LOOKING FOR A LIL TIGER ORIGINAL SISSY BAR LMK IF U HAVE ANY U WILLING TO SELL THNKS


----------



## Clown Confusion

furby714 said:


> LOOKING FOR A LIL TIGER ORIGINAL SISSY BAR LMK IF U HAVE ANY U WILLING TO SELL THNKS


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Sc...684?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e5b3036c


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## furby714

Clown Confusion said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Sc...684?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e5b3036c


THNKS BRO


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> yup its nice maybe the dude will trade and pay...


Yea 250 an the frame im down lol


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

For sale $150 plus shipping


----------



## CE 707

Anybody know anyone selling some twisted spoke for a 16 inch rimz


----------



## slimer

CE 707 said:


> Anybody know anyone selling some twisted spoke for a 16 inch rimz


seen some 16 in on eBay


----------



## CE 707

Can u please post link im mainly looking for spokes


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

I Have A 20" Bannana Seat Its Red With Ostrich,Leather,And Suede Material.


214-963-9389 For Pics


----------



## slimer

CE 707 said:


> Can u please post link im mainly looking for spokes


 mannys bike shop in Compton sells spokes separatly thin tho Ibbuilt a spare with them


----------



## CE 707

My daughter has a set of mannys custom rims im just trying to get some spoke for my sons wheels


----------



## DVS

Looking for a complete 16" schwinn.


----------



## ripsta85

$115 shipped purple frame 



ripsta85 said:


> $130 shipped for purple $75 shipped for red frame only


----------



## slimer

CE 707 said:


> My daughter has a set of mannys custom rims im just trying to get some spoke for my sons wheels


 the thick spokes like off the 36 20in never seen them for a 16 but wish they did


----------



## DVS

DVS said:


> Looking for a complete 16" schwinn.


Let me clarify. Looking for a 16" stingray that's complete. Doesn't have to be restored since I'm going to eventually build it up for my son. Thanks to the people that hit me up.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

16" ,1950 shcwinn FOR SALE, hit me up with an offer


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> ala pedals still for sell- 60 shipped
> engraved sprocket on both sides- 50 shipped


TTT ala pedals back for sell -45 shipped


----------



## lilhulk

Are those dtwist cranks still availible?


BASH3R said:


> dtwist crank. 35 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triple twisted down crown. 20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motorcycle grips 20 shipped


----------



## west_side85

Schwinn pixie for sale missing handlebars $80 located in san jose CA.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

ATX said:


> TTT ala pedals back for sell -45 shipped


 I would like to get the pedals of you do you have PayPal account pm me


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

Man ill take the arms and the dwn crown inbox me basher


----------



## Mixteco

*Anybody got a trike kit for sale with fender and wheels (20inch wheels)...PAYPAL READY pm me*


----------



## Kiloz

The post is from 2009 and if you follow up on it...
it sold in 2009. 




lilhulk said:


> Are those dtwist cranks still availible?





HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Man ill take the arms and the dwn crown inbox me basher


----------



## Mixteco

Still looking for a used trike kit plz inbox if yu got one


----------



## Lil_Rob00

ripsta85 said:


> $115 shipped purple frame


Is the 115 just the frame or do you have fenders that go with it as well?


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

Kiloz said:


> The post is from 2009 and if you follow up on it...
> it sold in 2009.


Thats kool man I didnt even check just seen nice parts for a decent price thanks tho


----------



## LegionS818

LegionS818 said:


> View attachment 921362
> View attachment 921370
> View attachment 921378
> View attachment 921394
> View attachment 921402
> View attachment 921410
> View attachment 921418
> all for sale


 parts still for sale


----------



## glasshouse818

LegionS818 said:


> parts still for sale


Ill buy the forks ! Pm me !


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

How much for the sissy bar shipped to 46808


----------



## LegionS818

glasshouse818 said:


> Ill buy the forks ! Pm me !


 the forks are sold


----------



## 78mc

Custom made mirror brackets (D-Twist style). Made by Manny's Bike shop. I paid $170. Make offer..


----------



## cone_weezy

78mc said:


> View attachment 954538
> 
> Custom made mirror brackets (D-Twist style). Made by Manny's Bike shop. I paid $170. Make offer..


dam you rob lol


----------



## 78mc

cone_weezy said:


> dam you rob lol


:twak:


----------



## LowRider_69

Looking to buy hydraulic fork cylinders


----------



## ripsta85

LowRider_69 said:


> Looking to buy hydraulic fork cylinders


$300 shipped I got a set let me know what's up


----------



## Justin-Az

custom caged crown made by mike weigate


----------



## Justin-Az

Caged and twisted bolt by DTWIST


----------



## Justin-Az

Chrome Twisted Spring


----------



## Justin-Az

Custom headbadge by jones and sons mounted on a Dtwist badge trim


----------



## Justin-Az

Custom Cups


----------



## Justin-Az

Brass Knuckle Brake Arm, Chrome.


----------



## Justin-Az

Custom caged and speared handlebars.


----------



## Justin-Az

parting out this bike. Already sold the sprocket, crank and pedals. Still have 3-20" red candy fan wheels, caged sissy bar, caged fender braces, dual headlights with custom bracket and caged stems, etc etc .


----------



## Justin-Az

twisted seat clamp


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> parting out this bike. Already sold the sprocket, crank and pedals. Still have 3-20" red candy fan wheels, caged sissy bar, caged fender braces, dual headlights with custom bracket and caged stems, etc etc .


 Wheels are pending


----------



## Justin-Az

twisted and caged steering wheel


----------



## Justin-Az

fully twisted goose neck


----------



## Justin-Az

Twisted chrome wheel trim for 3- 20" wheels= 6 pieces in all.


----------



## slo

slo said:


> Pro hopper bike set up from early 2000s
> 
> no cylinders. motor was recently swapped for a new one and is in nice condition, tank has some old engraving and was replated. tank plug spear plated. backing plate rods are gold plated show finish in great shape. a good cleaning and its good to go. the steel braided line is in ok condition but thats just how braided line gets with time. pro hopper brackets need a good polishing since i did use the hydraulics when they were on my trike. No wiring but its fairly simple. if i can find a deceent switch ill throw it in.
> 
> 
> 400 plus shipping. PM if serious


 open to serious offers


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Justin-Az said:


> Twisted chrome wheel trim for 3- 20" wheels= 6 pieces in all.


How much for the wheels and trim


----------



## Justin-Az

Wheels are pending but will sell the wheel trim for 75 shipped


----------



## ripsta85

Pro hopper cylinder $300 shipped OBO 
X rack compete with hydro setup and rotisserie $600 or part out without the cylinder $400


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Justin-Az said:


> Wheels are pending but will sell the wheel trim for 75 shipped


You selling the frame?


----------



## Justin-Az

Not yet, somebody may be getting it will know in next few days


----------



## INKEDUP

Justin-Az said:


> Wheels are pending


Pm me price on sprocket


----------



## GreenBandit

How much for the headlights?


----------



## jr602

Justin-Az said:


> parting out this bike. Already sold the sprocket, crank and pedals. Still have 3-20" red candy fan wheels, caged sissy bar, caged fender braces, dual headlights with custom bracket and caged stems, etc etc .


pm me price of seat post


----------



## oneofakind

AIR KITS READY TO BE SHIPPED OUT...


----------



## liljoker

liljoker said:


> View attachment 659186
> View attachment 659187
> View attachment 659188
> selling this for a friend custom engraved forks pm sent


Ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion

liljoker said:


> Ttt


pm me price


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Justin-Az said:


> twisted seat clamp


How Much For The Seat Clamp? PM Me Please..Thanks


----------



## Mixteco

*TTT ...still looking for a trike with a set of 20in wheels with fenders or no fenders...people message me but never respond back and Im paypal ready*


----------



## DALLAS-G

Justin-Az said:


> parting out this bike. Already sold the sprocket, crank and pedals. Still have 3-20" red candy fan wheels, caged sissy bar, caged fender braces, dual headlights with custom bracket and caged stems, etc etc .


How much for handlebars ..bee lights..and caged bolt...caged crown?


----------



## lowrider1983

how much


----------



## Tin-Tin

any1 know where I could get valve covers like these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmcC65CVp_M


----------



## jr602

oneofakind said:


> AIR KITS READY TO BE SHIPPED OUT...


How much?


----------



## oneofakind

jr602 said:


> How much?


$175 shipped


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

Justin-Az said:


> parting out this bike. Already sold the sprocket, crank and pedals. Still have 3-20" red candy fan wheels, caged sissy bar, caged fender braces, dual headlights with custom bracket and caged stems, etc etc .


How much for the handle bars an forks


----------



## Justin-Az

Richiecool69elka said:


> How Much For The Seat Clamp? PM Me Please..Thanks


 17 SHIPPED


----------



## Justin-Az

Seat by hotstuff


----------



## Justin-Az

wheel cover


----------



## jr602

Justin-Az said:


> Chrome Twisted Spring


How much for the spring?pm me.please and thanx


----------



## jr602

Justin-Az said:


> parting out this bike. Already sold the sprocket, crank and pedals. Still have 3-20" red candy fan wheels, caged sissy bar, caged fender braces, dual headlights with custom bracket and caged stems, etc etc .


 how much for fender braces.pm me please and thanx


----------



## southsandiego

sellin a truntable in sandiego ca ready for use trike or bike must pick up anyone local in so cal looking for a turntable? i considering selling mine must pick up in san diego ca. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn9G381r5e8


----------



## Justin-Az

jr602 said:


> how much for fender braces.pm me please and thanx


 The spring and fender braces have been sold


----------



## jr602

Justin-Az said:


> The spring and fender braces have been sold


Do you still have the seat clamp? And how much for seat post?


----------



## bigc_69

how much u asking


----------



## bigc_69

Justin-Az said:


> Seat by hotstuff


 how much u asking for the seat


----------



## LowRider_69

Looking for 16in fork front bars


----------



## ripsta85

Got this blue 12" frame for sale $100 shipped comes with a set of stock fenders and apple seat and also this red huffy 12" frame also 100 comes with a apple seat and chain guard both fare are rare and hard to find the huffy more then the dyno I can also throw in a lil tiger seat but need work


----------



## Justin-Az

bigc_69 said:


> how much u asking for the seat


 Would rather sell the seat and cont kit wheel cover as a set but pm me a offer


----------



## jr602

Tin-Tin said:


> any1 know where I could get valve covers like these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmcC65CVp_M


Look on the fantasy toys website I'm pretty sure I saw it there or one really close at least


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

southsandiego said:


> sellin a truntable in sandiego ca ready for use trike or bike must pick up anyone local in so cal looking for a turntable? i considering selling mine must pick up in san diego ca. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn9G381r5e8


How much


----------



## 20''sesamestreet

any one with a square twisted that are caged and the fork with cage? let me know


----------



## southsandiego

FOOLISH ONE said:


> How much


OPEN TO OFFERS


----------



## southsandiego

southsandiego said:


> sellin a truntable in sandiego ca ready for use trike or bike must pick up anyone local in so cal looking for a turntable? i considering selling mine must pick up in san diego ca. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn9G381r5e8


Money talks anylocal want it come get it make offer could use extra cash so gotta go!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

I have a few parts for sale if ur interested txt me at 714-414-8740 txt only for pics ..custom forks, engraved sprocket, handle bars, steering wheel, sissy bar....


----------



## vintage1976

Have a bunch of parts laying around would like to sell them all together 

Parts included are flat twisted fender braces, flat twisted forks, twisted seat , twisted bumper , twisted mufflers , twisted mirrors, twisted continental kit with rim and tire, and a bunch of small pcs like reg fender braces pedals ect ect

Would like to get 125 bucks plus shipping for everything 

Don't build bikes and don't know what it's all really worth so if my price is out of line just let me know

Pm me if interested


----------



## vintage1976

vintage1976 said:


> Have a bunch of parts laying around would like to sell them all together
> 
> Parts included are flat twisted fender braces, flat twisted forks, twisted seat , twisted bumper , twisted mufflers , twisted mirrors, twisted continental kit with rim and tire, and a bunch of small pcs like reg fender braces pedals ect ect
> 
> 
> Would like to get 125 bucks plus shipping for everything
> 
> Don't build bikes and don't know what it's all really worth so if my price is out of line just let me know
> 
> Pm me if interested


Pics

Don't really want to part it out would like to sell all together


----------



## OC-RAMIREZ-WA

jr602 said:


> How much?


Hey bro u could find the exact air regulater and switch at harbor friaght for less then 30, air tank for 20 at Dicks sporting goods, air cylinder on eBay for around 25 and the rest of the small items and tubes at the auto parts store, your better off that way it takes mor of your time but u save lots of money. That's the route I took and my air kit looks the same


----------



## southsandiego

TURNTABLE SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tin-Tin

Tin-Tin said:


> any1 know where I could get valve covers like these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmcC65CVp_M


TTT


----------



## GreenBandit

vintage1976 said:


> Pics
> 
> Don't really want to part it out would like to sell all together


Id love this but id need to know shipping cost to sarasota florida


----------



## vintage1976

GreenBandit said:


> Id love this but id need to know shipping cost to sarasota florida


Shipping shouldn't be anymore then 25 bucks so 150 shipped and if its more then 25 to ship I will cover the extra cost


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

$120


----------



## BROOKLYN__RYDER

vintage1976 said:


> Pics
> 
> Don't really want to part it out would like to sell all together


How much would the shipping cost be to new
York ? Been looking for that continental for a while


----------



## vintage1976

BROOKLYN__RYDER said:


> How much would the shipping cost be to new
> York ? Been looking for that continental for a while


I will ship everything for 25 bucks to anywhere in the US


----------



## GreenBandit

Sold vintage1976!!!!


----------



## vintage1976

GreenBandit said:


> Sold vintage1976!!!!


Not sold till I'm paid so its still up for grabs


----------



## ripsta85

Huffy sold still got the dyno lil tiger seat gone



ripsta85 said:


> Got this blue 12" frame for sale $100 shipped comes with a set of stock fenders and apple seat and also this red huffy 12" frame also 100 comes with a apple seat and chain guard both fare are rare and hard to find the huffy more then the dyno I can also throw in a lil tiger seat but need work


----------



## ripsta85

Still got the x rack PM me with offers, 



ripsta85 said:


> Pro hopper cylinder $300 shipped OBO
> X rack compete with hydro setup and rotisserie $600 or part out without the cylinder $400


----------



## bluedreamz

Looking for 26" bent springers with twisted support bars and also looking for a down crown


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

40.00 ship 16inch pixie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sold sold sold sold sold 


12inch rims 30.00 ship.


----------



## schwinn1966

20" $60 shipped


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

schwinn1966 said:


> 60 shipped


20"?


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> For sale $150 plus shipping


STILL UP FOR SALE


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> 16" ,1950 shcwinn FOR SALE, hit me up with an offer


Still up for sale


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> 26" BIKE FOR SALE


Still up for sale


----------



## vintage1976

vintage1976 said:


> Pics
> 
> Don't really want to part it out would like to sell all together


Parts all sold


----------



## Blue94cady

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> Still up for sale


How much ship to cali


----------



## LegionS818

parts for sale


----------



## DALLAS-G

LegionS818 said:


> View attachment 985745
> View attachment 985753
> View attachment 985761
> View attachment 985769
> View attachment 985777
> View attachment 985785
> View attachment 985793
> View attachment 985801
> View attachment 985809
> parts for sale


n
How much for head badge shipped?


----------



## oneofakind

COMPLETE AIR KITS $175 SHIPPED..


----------



## BROOKLYN__RYDER

LegionS818 said:


> View attachment 985745
> View attachment 985753
> View attachment 985761
> View attachment 985769
> View attachment 985777
> View attachment 985785
> View attachment 985793
> View attachment 985801
> 
> View attachment 985809
> parts for sale


How much for the 144 spoke fan rims ?


----------



## cone_weezy

800 plus shipping made by manny ........ getting some new stuff done for 2014


----------



## ATX

tribal fenders 75 ship
















spade wheels 150 ship


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> tribal fenders 75 ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spade wheels 150 ship


tribal fenders SOLD


----------



## ripsta85

4 sale skulls engraved and 2 tone in one side and all gold on the other they are all 4 drilled and threaded in one side 
Also have 2 new 16" tires and air kit with toggle switch air tank with bleeder and cylinder all fitting are swagelok no air lines
4 skulls $75 
Tires $30
Air setup $100


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ripsta85 said:


> 4 sale skulls engraved and 2 tone in one side and all gold on the other they are all 4 drilled and threaded in one side
> Also have 2 new 16" tires and air kit with toggle switch air tank with bleeder and cylinder all fitting are swagelok no air lines
> 4 skulls $75
> Tires $30
> Air setup $100


pm Sent


----------



## ripsta85

Sale pending on air kit 



ripsta85 said:


> 4 sale skulls engraved and 2 tone in one side and all gold on the other they are all 4 drilled and threaded in one side
> Also have 2 new 16" tires and air kit with toggle switch air tank with bleeder and cylinder all fitting are swagelok no air lines
> 4 skulls $75
> Tires $30
> Air setup $100


----------



## ripsta85

Air kit sold


ripsta85 said:


> 4 sale skulls engraved and 2 tone in one side and all gold on the other they are all 4 drilled and threaded in one side
> Also have 2 new 16" tires and air kit with toggle switch air tank with bleeder and cylinder all fitting are swagelok no air lines
> 4 skulls $75
> Tires $30
> Air setup $100


----------



## 423flako

LegionS818 said:


> View attachment 985745
> View attachment 985753
> View attachment 985761
> View attachment 985769
> View attachment 985777
> View attachment 985785
> View attachment 985793
> View attachment 985801
> View attachment 985809
> parts for sale


 how much for both sets of wheel and price for just the set with tires


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

All For Sale


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

ATX said:


> tribal fenders 75 ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spade wheels 150 ship


How much to ship to 85335


----------



## PAYAZO

Ala crown $50 shipped


----------



## ripsta85

Putting together a complete paintball tank, complete with fitting hoses switch cylinder and air regulator $140 shipped 



ripsta85 said:


> 4 sale skulls engraved and 2 tone in one side and all gold on the other they are all 4 drilled and threaded in one side
> Also have 2 new 16" tires and air kit with toggle switch air tank with bleeder and cylinder all fitting are swagelok no air lines
> 4 skulls $75
> Tires $30
> Air setup $100


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> View attachment 1005185
> 
> 
> All For Sale



$300 Takes All Parts,Seat SOLD


----------



## jr602

PAYAZO said:


> Ala crown $50 shipped
> View attachment 1008234


What condition is it in


----------



## PAYAZO

jr602 said:


> What condition is it in


still in good shape, gold old but still good


----------



## Gpacut

Price on sissy bars? shipped to 67501


----------



## viejitocencoast

oneofakind said:


> COMPLETE AIR KITS $175 SHIPPED..


I still need one but im still broke lol


----------



## Est.1979

Looking for some old school baby daytons front hub or front wheel


----------



## Est.1979

Est.1979 said:


> Looking for some old school baby daytons front hub or front wheel


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1015177&stc=1&d=1389468171


----------



## TS63

Anybody got used twisted 20" bike parts for sale? Looking for fork braces, fender braces, mirrors, handlebar grips in blue or white continental kit and looking for a good used chrome trike kit....lmk what u have! Thanks!! Also looking for some of the lowrider marked whitewall tires...


----------



## Kiloz

TS63 said:


> Anybody got used twisted 20" bike parts for sale? Looking for fork braces, fender braces, mirrors, handlebar grips in blue or white continental kit and looking for a good used chrome trike kit....lmk what u have! Thanks!!


Few post up CoonrodsCustoms972 has some things listed you might be interested in.


----------



## ripsta85

Missing air regulator should be in soon will be a complete air kit with Toggle switch, clear tubing,
Air tank bleeder drilled making it easy mount on anything. Pm for more Info $140


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looking for a used 16" bent fork....


----------



## Executive1

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> STILL UP FOR SALE


Hopefully this worked ROLLERZ ONLY KY VP?


----------



## BROOKLYN__RYDER

schwinn1966 said:


> 20" $60 shipped


Still have ?


----------



## rollinbajito

for sale schwinn or trade for work but needs to be local if trading for work thanks


----------



## rollinbajito

black china frame for sale


----------



## rollinbajito

16 inch schwinn


----------



## Richiecool69elka

rollinbajito said:


> 16 inch schwinn


How Much?


----------



## Clown Confusion

if u guys post pics it will sell better


----------



## 78mc

Speedometer-$35
Mirror-$15
Reflector-$45
All parts are new.


----------



## Machuca20

FOOLISH ONE said:


> How much to ship to 85335


Do you still have the rims


----------



## surferboy-870

I'm selling my "lowrider" brand lowrider bike. Custom filled tank, cut seat post, and custom fender. All the work was done by me and Jason C. from USO phoenix. Majority of parts are flat twisted. Square twisted are as follows: handlebars w/ birdcages, gooseneck, cut kickstand (with rubber cap :biggrin:), front fender brackets w/ birdcages, bb cups (done by Dtwist), and custom headset cups (also done by Dtwist), cranks with birdcage pedals, grips, and sprocket. Has 144 spoke baby daytons and 16" continental kit w/ flat twisted bracket, custom flat twisted plaque bracket. The color is "synergy" green and was painted by me. Custom pin striping done by a personal friend Ron Hernandez….. 

Great bike, I love it to death but, I don't show it anymore so it's time to go……. Sadly 

Either pm me or feel free to call after3:00. Text me whenever 602-376-8000 for prices or for pictures

I am willing to part out, but frame fender and light must go together, but please, NO LOW BALLERS!

thanks for reading, Surferboy-870


----------



## sdropnem

Hello all, I got a 20" bmx bike and a bike board / scooter for sale
 the bmx has $100 worth of new parts but I need to sell asking $125 for both, shipping not included, PM me if seriously interested, thanks. Located in South San Diego CA


----------



## 78mc

78mc said:


> View attachment 1026425
> 
> Speedometer-$35
> Mirror-$15
> Reflector-$45
> All parts are new.


Speedometer-sold
Reflector-pending sale


----------



## ATX

dr pepper mirrors- 50 ship


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> dr pepper mirrors- 50 ship


SOLD


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

*Trike Twisted Wheels with Engraved lip/show chrome and Trike Kit*

Selling my trike wheels along with my trike kit for sale 
Wheels have engraved lip show chromed as well
And trike kit is fully engraved show chromed as well

Inbox me if interested


----------



## 78mc

78mc said:


> View attachment 1026425
> 
> Speedometer-$35
> Mirror-$15
> Reflector-$45
> All parts are new.


Speedometer-sold 
Mirror-sold
Reflector-pending


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got a brand new yellow Schwinn badge with a pair of new screws. $20 shipped


----------



## Est.1979

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got a brand new yellow Schwinn badge with a pair of new screws. $20 shipped


Would u trade for a bare one?


----------



## INKEDUP

I need a small sprocket for 12"


----------



## rollinbajito

rollinbajito said:


> View attachment 1025177
> for sale schwinn or trade for work but needs to be local if trading for work thanks


16 inch for sale


----------



## socios b.c. prez

INKEDUP said:


> I need a small sprocket for 12"


I got a schwinn one. $20 shipped?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

rollinbajito said:


> 16 inch for sale


Is this the same one you got from me?


----------



## INKEDUP

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got a schwinn one. $20 shipped?


Sounds like sold pm me bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

INKEDUP said:


> Sounds like sold pm me bro


Pm sent


----------



## glasshouse818

rollinbajito said:


> 16 inch for sale


Price?


----------



## rollinbajito

rollinbajito said:


> View attachment 1025177
> for sale schwinn or trade for work but needs to be local if trading for work thanks


SOLD


----------



## rollinbajito

glasshouse818 said:


> Price?


It's sold


----------



## rollinbajito

socios b.c. prez said:


> Is this the same one you got from me?


Yea it was the same one


----------



## Benzgasm

how much for twisted goose neck and mirrors shipped to 78251?


----------



## Benzgasm

how muck for twisted goose neck and mirrors shipped to 78251?


surferboy-870 said:


> View attachment 1026929
> 
> 
> I'm selling my "lowrider" brand lowrider bike. Custom filled tank, cut seat post, and custom fender. All the work was done by me and Jason C. from USO phoenix. Majority of parts are flat twisted. Square twisted are as follows: handlebars w/ birdcages, gooseneck, cut kickstand (with rubber cap :biggrin:), front fender brackets w/ birdcages, bb cups (done by Dtwist), and custom headset cups (also done by Dtwist), cranks with birdcage pedals, grips, and sprocket. Has 144 spoke baby daytons and 16" continental kit w/ flat twisted bracket, custom flat twisted plaque bracket. The color is "synergy" green and was painted by me. Custom pin striping done by a personal friend Ron Hernandez…..
> 
> Great bike, I love it to death but, I don't show it anymore so it's time to go……. Sadly
> 
> Either pm me or feel free to call after3:00. Text me whenever 602-376-8000 for prices or for pictures
> 
> I am willing to part out, but frame fender and light must go together, but please, NO LOW BALLERS!
> 
> thanks for reading, Surferboy-870


----------



## rollinbajito

glasshouse818 said:


> Price?


It's sold


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BRAND NEW ITEMS 
2 32 TWISTED SPOKE 20INCH RIMS
2 20INCH WHITEWALLS
2 TUBES
4 TWISTED RING TRIMS
+++ ALL ITEMS NEW N NEVER USED+++
PACKAGE DEAL $300 PLUS SHIP PM ME FOR PICS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

I have a set of custom faced parts for sale
handle bars, forks, and sissy bar. all matching design
raw metal will ship
350 obo 210 440 5463 for info and pics


----------



## Machuca20

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Selling my trike wheels along with my trike kit for sale
> Wheels have engraved lip show chromed as well
> And trike kit is fully engraved show chromed as well
> 
> Inbox me if interested


How much for the rims


----------



## 78mc

Lowrider bicycle magazine. Like new. Complete with posters.
$12 each shipped. I would sell them for cheaper. But the cost of shipping is crazy!!


----------



## Kiloz

78mc said:


> View attachment 1041810
> 
> Lowrider bicycle magazine. Like new. Complete with posters.
> $12 shipping. I would sell them for cheaper. But the cost of shipping is crazy!!


uffin:


----------



## Est.1979

150bucks + shipping


----------



## 78mc

78mc said:


> View attachment 1041810
> 
> Lowrider bicycle magazine. Like new. Complete with posters.
> $12 each shipped. I would sell them for cheaper. But the cost of shipping is crazy!!


Unfair Advantage, Froggy Style, LeprechaFatal Attraction,Gangster Madness, Gold Magic 2,Drip-n-'69 & Space Age Cruiser, Persuasion,No Joke,Twisted Obsession, Riddler & Tribute To The Gods-sold
I only have Fire Dragon left..


----------



## cone_weezy

90 ship upper and lower bearing cups


----------



## LegionS818

16inch $120






20inch rims 144 $80






20inch $30 each






20inch rims 72 $130






20inch Bantam $200






20inch sissy bar $60


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Im looking for a set of 16"fenders any condition


----------



## Tin-Tin

looking for a set of 20" OG krate fenders..


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Hit me up if you still got the rims I would like to get them off you


----------



## cone_weezy

cone_weezy said:


> 80 ship upper and lower bearing cups by dtwist extra set i had laying around. dont need them


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

TTT


----------



## lil deville

FOOLISH ONE said:


> TTT


Ummm??? The thread is ALWAYS on top


----------



## Kiloz

lil deville said:


> Ummm??? The thread is ALWAYS on top


TTT


----------



## dave_st23

I have some short schwinn fenders six chrome ones are fronts and the blue one is a rear there original and never been use sorry no hardware I'm asking $10 a piece or $50 for all


----------



## dave_st23

I have a set of Og fenders half rear and short front asking $25 sorry no hardware.also a rear 16" schwinn fender $15 and a front 26" fender $10


----------



## 96tein

lil deville said:


> Ummm??? The thread is ALWAYS on top


Bump tt bumpin t


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> BRAND NEW ITEMS
> 2 32 TWISTED SPOKE 20INCH RIMS
> 2 20INCH WHITEWALLS
> 2 TUBES
> 4 TWISTED RING TRIMS
> +++ ALL ITEMS NEW N NEVER USED+++
> PACKAGE DEAL $300 PLUS SHIP PM ME FOR PICS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

PROHOPPER BIKE HYDRO CYLINDERS FOR SALE TO BEST OFFER. TEXT ME 9563070026

THANKS


----------



## southsandiego

Any custom cranks preffer twisted ???


----------



## Low-Life09

Hey everyone, I'm looking for a 20" frame any condition PM me pics and prices. PayPal ready!!!


----------



## Low-Life09

THIS IS A LIST OF PARTS I NEED, ALL FOR A 20" LOWRIDER BIKE. PLEASE PM ME ASAP WITH PICS AND PRICES. PAYPAL READY!


LOWRIDER PARTS

20" fenders and braces
20" square twisted fork
2 white wall tires
Square twisted seat post
Square twisted peddles
Square twisted crank
Headset
Bottom bracket
Chain


----------



## dave_st23

For sale $1500


----------



## ripsta85

Best deal on lil nice quality bike the only thing I never really like about the bike are the wheels they look heavy?otherwise quality bike


dave_st23 said:


> For sale $1500


----------



## syked1

i have some laser cut forks, steering wheel, sissybar for sale
also designs for a complete bikes worth of parts to laser cut

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/278949-syked1-stuff-sale-17.html


----------



## ATX

anyone have any Dtwist parts for sell?


----------



## TS63

Looking for some 20" hollow hub wheels....dont matter how many spokes...lmk


----------



## frankthatank13

Looking for Custom Parts In Central Texas (Austin). Please send me some pics or point me in the right direction.


----------



## Kiloz

frankthatank13 said:


> Looking for Custom Parts In Central Texas (Austin). Please send me some pics or point me in the right direction.


Sorios Club Prez 
Krazy Kutting 
Toy Shop
Fantasy Toys 
there are many different people the closest to you is JustDeez, id hit him up first if I were you.


----------



## dave_st23

ripsta85 said:


> Best deal on lil nice quality bike the only thing I never really like about the bike are the wheels they look heavy?otherwise quality bike


Actually the whole bike is heavy lol but he paid over $2000 for the paint alone


----------



## CE 707

dave_st23 said:


> Actually the whole bike is heavy lol but he paid over $200 for the paint alone


Thats cheap for paint


----------



## dave_st23

CE 707 said:


> Thats cheap for paint


My bad $2,000 I left out a zero


----------



## ripsta85

$900 for everything pm for more info will also part out 



ripsta85 said:


> X track with rotisserie and cylinders $500 for all or 250 for x rack with rotisserie and $250
> For cylinders





ripsta85 said:


> 20" radical frame with 3d and rear seat $400 for the frame $250 for the seat good price for a radical trike


----------



## ripsta85

Still got the red dyno $75 shipped



ripsta85 said:


> ripsta85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this blue 12" frame for sale $100 shipped comes with a set of stock fenders and apple seat and also this red huffy 12" frame also 100 comes with a apple seat and chain guard both fare are rare and hard to find the huffy more then the dyno I can also throw in a lil tiger seat but need work
Click to expand...


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> spinners are back for sell -100 shipped wheels only no tires Im not desperate sure could use the extra money..any extra money helps will post pics later


spinners r back for sell- 150 shipped who knows I might sell em next month for more :x::x::x::x::x::x::x::x:serious ppl no bullshitters HA!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

@ATX do you still have the other rims for sale the ones that look like spades


----------



## ripsta85

Still got this



ripsta85 said:


> Missing air regulator should be in soon will be a complete air kit with Toggle switch, clear tubing,
> Air tank bleeder drilled making it easy mount on anything. Pm for more Info $140


----------



## dave_st23

ripsta85 said:


> Still got this


How much just the switch


----------



## ripsta85

Sorry bro not parting out the switch



dave_st23 said:


> How much just the switch


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

*Engraved Crank For Sale*

Engraved Crank for saleIf interested pm me


----------



## southsandiego

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Engraved Crank for saleIf interested pm me


i hit u up on facebook get at me im intrested


----------



## bluedreamz

Looking for 26" bent forks also a extended crown and 2 front and 1 back 20" 32 spoke wheels


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm looking for a turn table for 20inch bike let me know


----------



## Low-Life09

******THIS IS A LIST OF PARTS I NEED, ALL FOR A 20" LOWRIDER BIKE. PLEASE PM ME ASAP WITH PICS AND PRICES. PAYPAL READY!


LOWRIDER PARTS

20" fenders and braces
20" square twisted fork
2 white wall tires
Square twisted seat post
Square twisted peddles
Square twisted crank
Headset
Bottom bracket


----------



## haro amado

51/50 up for sale 6,000 plus shipping or best offer bike display but no turntable


----------



## R.O. CADDY

I have this for sale asking 250 or best offer?located in Orange County. hit me up if your interested. everything on bike is new.


----------



## Low-Life09

FOR SALE
1969 SCHWINN STINGRAY FRAME, Serial # DE09084
HMU WITH OFFERS


----------



## Low-Life09

FOR SALE
RAW 20" LOWRIDER FRAME
GREAT CONDITION, LIGHT SURFACE RUST READY FOR CUSTOMIZING.


----------



## LegionS818

Low-Life09 said:


> FOR SALE
> 1969 SCHWINN STINGRAY FRAME, Serial # DE09084
> HMU WITH OFFERS


 how much for the frame


----------



## Low-Life09

LegionS818 said:


> how much for the frame


PM me a offer


----------



## DALLAS-G

Looking for a 16" front rim and tire/ tube for my continental kit.. lmk shipped thanks


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

DALLAS-G said:


> Looking for a 16" front rim and tire/ tube for my continental kit.. lmk shipped thanks



IGot One Im In Dallas


----------



## ATX

tv screen with built in DVD player still works-60 ship


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Trike Kit For Sale $330 Shipped!


----------



## Omobc

dave_st23 said:


> For sale $1500


How much for just the Fran and front fender?


----------



## cone_weezy

wheels for sale serious buyer only pm me


----------



## 96tein

Show chromed. T-post made by tony-O when he was with tnt. Used it for one show only $150 shipped $150 local pick up... has a few wompy spots (pictured) in the cuts but honestly nobody can see it unless up real close


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

anyone selling custom crank for a 20 inch bike


----------



## ripsta85

Didn't want to do this but fuck it, don't see myself finishing up or building a radical anytime soon not worth it for us fellas out in the east coast 20"x4" wheels no low ballers only income tax ballers allowed I have close to almost 2gs into them so don't try and offer $250 shipped for them they are all aluminum 20"x 4" wide wheel never done never seen on a lowrider light weight All aluminum cut and machined wheels whit never done never seen before disc break the rims are made to be take apart for paint/ chrome lots of room on the lip for paint/patterns/ ect front rim is centered to give it a even lip on both sides all holes for the spokes were welded and smooth out, the wheels are super light would like to get $1500 but send me your best offer for them if serious pm me for more detail pics


----------



## ripsta85

Just throwing it out there toyshop/rest in peace c.c first to bust out with this idea lest see who will copy



ripsta85 said:


> Didn't want to do this but fuck it, don't see myself finishing up or building a radical anytime soon not worth it for us fellas out in the east coast 20"x4" wheels no low ballers only income tax ballers allowed I have close to almost 2gs into them so don't try and offer $250 shipped for them they are all aluminum 20"x 4" wide wheel never done never seen on a lowrider light weight All aluminum cut and machined wheels whit never done never seen before disc break the rims are made to be take apart for paint/ chrome lots of room on the lip for paint/patterns/ ect front rim is centered to give it a even lip on both sides all holes for the spokes were welded and smooth out, the wheels are super light would like to get $1500 for them if serious pm me for more detail pics


----------



## ripsta85

Heres a pic of the wheels stacked up next to a regular 9oz air tank


----------



## ostrida

ripsta85 said:


> Still got this


Is this still for sale


----------



## cone_weezy

twisted upper and lower bearing cups with steering tube 75 ship paypal ready


----------



## ripsta85




----------



## aztecsoulz

Parts that I still have left, for sale, serious buyers hit me up for prices


----------



## ATX

http://s101.photobucket.com/user/zooter13/media/BDD93AE6-9C81-4E6F-89DB-DEC4C0431B2C.jpg.html
the braces r mine


----------



## southsandiego

ATX said:


> http://s101.photobucket.com/user/zooter13/media/BDD93AE6-9C81-4E6F-89DB-DEC4C0431B2C.jpg.html
> the braces r mine[just to let u know no one gives a shit!!!!!!!


----------



## ATX

haha for real?


----------



## ripsta85

X track with rotisserie 250 for x rack with rotisserie and $200
For the pro hopper cylinders shipped $450 for everything


----------



## aztecsoulz

Ram handle bar for sale


----------



## ostrida

ATX said:


> spinners r back for sell- 150 shipped who knows I might sell em next month for more :x::x::x::x::x::x::x::x:serious ppl no bullshitters HA!


You still got these?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

cone_weezy said:


> wheels for sale serious buyer only pm me


I can't believe nobody has got these off you yet!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Bottom half of 12" forks for sale make offer


----------



## ChemSchwinn

Looking for gold plated schwinn parts, or any gold plated bolts,screws,nuts,fender braces,spring,chain?!? PayPal Ready!


----------



## ATX

triple braces- 60 shipped


----------



## CE 707

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Bottom half of 12" forks for sale make offer


Raul make those ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

CE 707 said:


> Raul make those ?


Yep


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> triple braces- 60 shipped


SOLD


----------



## jr602

Looking for gold wheels sprocket crank pedals pay pal ready


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

CE 707 said:


> Raul make those ?


Yes


----------



## cone_weezy

who got a turn table for sale?


----------



## glasshouse818

dave_st23 said:


> I have a set of Og fenders half rear and short front asking $25 sorry no hardware.also a rear 16" schwinn fender $15 and a front 26" fender $10


Still have these?


----------



## oneofakind

glasshouse818 said:


> Still have these?


Nope he don't I bought em..


----------



## ripsta85

I got enough to make 2 more kits like this just need to get a few more thing but should be ready to go with a week of ordering will only make 2 more kits with the air toggle switch pm if interested 150 shipped air bleeder is drilled so it can be mounted anywhere clear tubbing to hide the lines


----------



## ripsta85

Still got the radical trike wheels sandblasted ready for paint, engraving ext 
Have all the hardware for it


----------



## ChemSchwinn

Got this o.g. schwinn 20' bent fork will fit perfect on a 16' schwinn! will not clear the front fender on a 20' tire. complete with stem S bolts hardware no front truss bars no spring. i will throw in a rusted schwinn yolk & spring in since it has no spring. PM me


----------



## ChemSchwinn

20' schwinn chainguard $25. schwinn circle speedometer with bracket (no drive no cable) $50 PM me


----------



## Est.1979

ChemSchwinn said:


> Got this o.g. schwinn 20' bent fork will fit perfect on a 16' schwinn! will not clear the front fender on a 20' tire. complete with stem S bolts hardware no front truss bars no spring. i will throw in a rusted schwinn yolk & spring in since it has no spring. PM me
> View attachment 1105650


Pm sent...cash ready


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> purple wheel cover- 30 shipped


SOLD


----------



## Executive1

aztecsoulz said:


> Parts that I still have left, for sale, serious buyers hit me up for prices


What do you have left, prices?


----------



## Bonez88

i have a couple of lowrider bike parts for sale i have a trike kit and other parts for sale pm me for pictures and prices


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Bonez88 said:


> i have a couple of lowrider bike parts for sale i have a trike kit and other parts for sale pm me for pictures and prices


pm sent


----------



## ripsta85

Parts for sale paypal ready text 305 4872630 or pm me on here 

$100 
Ext crown chrome is messed up on the inside outside is perfect a easy fix is to have the inside painted and leave the outside chrome it will cost close to $100 just to get it cut fair deal



Twisted neck $30 




4 skulls engraved one side the other side all gold has some small chips thy are drilled to be mounted anywhere flat$75 gold is perfect





Steering tube $150


----------



## ripsta85

I have 2 air kits. One with all tubing and the other with partial hard line and partial tubbing the on with partial hard lines are swagelok stainless steel fitting and hard lines chromed 
All tubing $150 305 4872630 or pm me on here 


Partial hardline partial tubbing 
$200


----------



## ripsta85

I can swap the switches on the kit from black to the one that's not painted just let me know


----------



## ripsta85

Engraving done by eddy picado at www.edddyshandengraving.com

Sprocket engraved on one side chromed $150




Double light bracket. Engraved both sides $150


----------



## ripsta85

Lower cups $25


----------



## ripsta85

Light bracket sold 



ripsta85 said:


> Engraving done by eddy picado at www.edddyshandengraving.com
> 
> Sprocket engraved on one side chromed $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double light bracket. Engraved both sides $150


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

If anyone is looking for a custom cut sissy bar for a 20" pm me


----------



## bluedreamz

Any one got 20" fenders


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

$150 shipped ready to go fits 20" bikes


----------



## ripsta85

Cups sold still got the 2 air setup 150 all tubing $200 partial hardlines partial tubing all stainless steel fittings and lines chromed, steering tube, engraved sprocket, twisted neck, skulls, crown


ripsta85 said:


> Lower cups $25


----------



## ripsta85

130 for the sprocket shipped


ripsta85 said:


> Engraving done by eddy picado at www.edddyshandengraving.com
> 
> Sprocket engraved on one side chromed $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double light bracket. Engraved both sides $150


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## dave_st23

How much for the cylinders


----------



## ATX

spinners still for sell 250 ship


----------



## ripsta85

Steering tube $130 shipped skulls $50



ripsta85 said:


> Parts for sale paypal ready text 305 4872630 or pm me on here
> 
> $100
> Ext crown chrome is messed up on the inside outside is perfect a easy fix is to have the inside painted and leave the outside chrome it will cost close to $100 just to get it cut fair deal
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted neck $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 skulls engraved one side the other side all gold has some small chips thy are drilled to be mounted anywhere flat$75 gold is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering tube $150


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ripsta85 said:


> Steering tube $130 shipped skulls $50


Ill Give $40 Shipped For Them Skulls


----------



## Est.1979

Looking for A chrome seat pan...cash in hand


----------



## dreamer1

Est.1979 said:


> Looking for A chrome seat pan...cash in hand


Pm sent


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

I Have All This For Sale 




-144 Twisted Spoke Wheels,With 3rd Wheel 72 Twisted Spoke Wheel $350 
-Primer Frame With Tank $80
-Contenital Kit $50 




Hmu !


----------



## mr.widow-maker

340 shipped


----------



## 423flako

Im building my sons first lowriderbike and I need some twisted 20" bent forks, twisted seat post and 16 inch twisted fenders pm me pics and prices


----------



## mr.widow-maker

$40 shipped new item CONT KIT


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> spinners still for sell 250 ship


pending


----------



## ripsta85

Sprocket $115 shipped light bracket sold



ripsta85 said:


> Engraving done by eddy picado at www.edddyshandengraving.com
> 
> Sprocket engraved on one side chromed $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double light bracket. Engraved both sides $150


----------



## ripsta85

Crown $80 shipped chrom
On outside is perfect inside need paint or re chromed , steering tube $120 shipped chrome is perfect 



ripsta85 said:


> Parts for sale paypal ready text 305 4872630 or pm me on here
> 
> $100
> Ext crown chrome is messed up on the inside outside is perfect a easy fix is to have the inside painted and leave the outside chrome it will cost close to $100 just to get it cut fair deal
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted neck $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 skulls engraved one side the other side all gold has some small chips thy are drilled to be mounted anywhere flat$75 gold is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering tube $150


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

200+ sh 


screen capture windows


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> $150 shipped ready to go fits 20" bikes


 sold


----------



## Benzgasm

how much for blue twisted neck shipped to 78251?


----------



## Benzgasm

how much for blue twisted neck shipped to 78251?


ripsta85 said:


> Crown $80 shipped chrom
> On outside is perfect inside need paint or re chromed , steering tube $120 shipped chrome is perfect


----------



## ripsta85

Neck sold



Benzgasm said:


> how much for blue twisted neck shipped to 78251?


----------



## southsandiego

Benzgasm said:


> how much for blue twisted neck shipped to 78251?


 SOLD!:naughty:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

mr.widow-maker said:


> 340 shipped


You work at wingstop bro?


----------



## southsandiego

Any chrome seatpans ....not the wavy ones lol ??????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOLD :h5:


mr.widow-maker said:


> 340 shipped


----------



## frankthatank13

I have a bunch of parts for sale in Austin, Texas. Please let me know if you need anything. All Parts are always OBO....

---COMPLETE BIKES -- --
RED LOWRIDER BIKE 
COMPLETE (Rough Paint) - $225
Chrome LOWRIDER BIKE COMPLETE with Twisted 
forks and Seat - $250

---NEW PARTS -- --
NEW 20 CHROME FAN RIMS - 
$150/set
NEW Chrome Headset with Bearings - $10
NEW Chrome Crankset with 
Bearings - $10
NEW Sprockets - $8 Sweetheart $12 Lucky Seven $15 Flame
NEW 
Single Speed Chains - $12 Chrome and Gold $15 Purple, Black and Lime 
Green
NEW GOLD TWISTED Kickstand - $18
NEW GOLD Straight Kickstand - 
$12
NEW GOLD Sissy Bar Clamps - $10/Set
NEW White Sparkle Banana Seat - 
$22
NEW Shock Mounted Sissy Bar - $75
NEW Grips for Handlebars - $14 Black 
Foam and Chrome $18 All Chrome
NEW CHROME PEGS $18
NEW 16 inch CHROME 
Straight Fender Braces - $5
NEW 16 inch CHROME TWISTED Fender Brace - 
$15
NEW 20 inch CHROME Straight Fender Braces - $5
NEW 26 inch CHROME 
Straight Fender Braces - $5
NEW 20 inch GOLD Straight Fender Braces - 
$5
NEW 16 inch GOLD Straight Fender Braces - $5
NEW 16" Rear GOLD Fender - 
$17
NEW Twisted 20 Fender Braces - $20 Each
NEW Twisted 16 Fender Brace - 
$20 Each
NEW Twisted Chrome Bumper - $25
NEW CHROME Single Mufflers - 
$20/set
NEW CHROME Double Mufflers $25/set


---USED PARTS---
20 
Chrome 72 Spoke Rims- $75/set
20 Aluminum 72 Spoke Rims - $55/set
20 
Red/Black Rims with Chrome Nipples - $70/set (Scuffed)
20 Straight Springer 
Forks - $45
20 inch Straight Fork Bars - $10/Set 
Twisted Bumper Kit - $20 
(Lil Bent)
Grey & Black Velvet Banana Seat - $30
Black Sparkle Banana 
Seat - $18
Greyish White Beach Cruiser Seat - $15
Chrome Seat Post - 
$8
Bent Sissy Bar - $20
1 Gold Mirror - $10 (No Reflector)
1 Gold 
TWISTED Mirror - $15 (No Reflector)
1 Chrome Mirror - $10 (No 
Reflector)
16" Twisted GOLD Fender Brace - $20 Each
20" Twisted GOLD 
Fender Braces - $22 Each
20" Front Chrome Fender - $12
20" Rear Chrome 
Fender - $17
20" Straight Chrome Fender Braces - $4
20" Twisted Chrome 
Fender Braces - $18 Each
20" Square Twist Chrome Fender Brace - $25 
Each
Lucky 7 Sprocket with Crank - $20
Horns - $5/both


----------



## southsandiego

​great seller thank you for fast shipping! the neck is really nice


ripsta85 said:


> Parts for sale paypal ready text 305 4872630 or pm me on here
> 
> $100
> Ext crown chrome is messed up on the inside outside is perfect a easy fix is to have the inside painted and leave the outside chrome it will cost close to $100 just to get it cut fair deal
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted neck $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 skulls engraved one side the other side all gold has some small chips thy are drilled to be mounted anywhere flat$75 gold is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering tube $150


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Got more of the air switches if anyone is looking for some $32 each plus shipping.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

socios b.c. prez said:


> You work at wingstop bro?


Good Question


----------



## madrigalkustoms

ere is the pics of the swithches. $32 each


----------



## Lil Spanks

^^^ FOR SALE $100








^^^^ FOR SALE $200 as is

PICK UP ONLY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOLD


mr.widow-maker said:


> $40 shipped new item CONT KIT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEW NEW NEW $135SHIPPED


----------



## ripsta85

Crown $75 shipped steering tube $110 shipped 


ripsta85 said:


> Parts for sale paypal ready text 305 4872630 or pm me on here
> 
> $100
> Ext crown chrome is messed up on the inside outside is perfect a easy fix is to have the inside painted and leave the outside chrome it will cost close to $100 just to get it cut fair deal
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted neck $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 skulls engraved one side the other side all gold has some small chips thy are drilled to be mounted anywhere flat$75 gold is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering tube $150


----------



## ripsta85

Sprocket $105 shipped 



ripsta85 said:


> Engraving done by eddy picado at www.edddyshandengraving.com
> 
> Sprocket engraved on one side chromed $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double light bracket. Engraved both sides $150


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looking for a pair of 16" and 20" support bars...hit me up if u have any for sale....used,but okay to chrome


----------



## ripsta85

Steering tube sold still got the crown and engraved sprocket



ripsta85 said:


> Crown $75 shipped steering tube $110 shipped


----------



## ripsta85

Steering tube sold still got the crown and sprocket 




ripsta85 said:


> Crown $75 shipped steering tube $110 shipped


----------



## dreamer1

Shit......I wanne the tube.....fuck ni pedo....


----------



## timcashman

Anybody selling deuce bicycle spinner rims? Love to have a pair!


----------



## Est.1979

Looking for speedometer parts....the bolt in back, longer cable


----------



## bigc_69

ANYONE SELLING SPEAR PADES HMU IF U GOT SOME FOR SALE


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Does anybody have a set of 4, double square twisted or triple square twisted 20" fender braces with presentable chrome??


----------



## Executive1

*Interested*



ripsta85 said:


> X track with rotisserie 250 for x rack with rotisserie and $200
> For the pro hopper cylinders shipped $450 for everything


Do you still have this for sale?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Twisted Mufflers $30 Shipped








Twisted Chain Guard
$35 Shipped








Red Ostrich/Leather/Suede Seat

$80 Shipped


----------



## MR50CHEVY

lookin for a lil tiger rear fender inn good shape and a seat post if any one can pm me thanks
*​*


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> spinners still for sell 250 ship


spinners SOLD for $225 ship My legacy is respected


----------



## 96tein

MR50CHEVY said:


> lookin for a lil tiger rear fender inn good shape and a seat post if any one can pm me thanks
> *​*


The full wrap or duck tail


----------



## bluedreamz

Looking for flat twisted handle bars in the oc ie area


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

12' Wheel Trims


Powder Coated Magenta Pink,


$85 Shipped Obo !


----------



## schwinn1966

Twisted Gooseneck NEW
$25 Shipped


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

What city are you in do you have PayPal


----------



## dave_st23

I have 27 front S-7 20" spokes and nipples and 28 S-7 20" spokes and nipples they have been zinc plated I'm asking $50 shipped paypal ready


----------



## 78mc

Looking for a Lil Tiger rear full fender..


----------



## Benzgasm

still have this neck?


----------



## Benzgasm

still have this neck Schwinn?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

$30 shipped


----------



## rperez415

SELLING MANY EXTRA PARTS I GOT LAYING AROUND.

15 INCH HANDLEBAR WITH GRIPS- $25 WITH SHIPPING
GOLD TRIPLE TWISTED HANDLEBAR. ITS IN OK CONDITIONS HAS A FEW SCRATCHES. 45 WITH SHIPPING
20 INCH STRAIGHT BENT SISSY BAR PRETTY MUCH NEW 15 WITH SHIPPING
20 INCH GOLD TWISTED SISSY BAR WITH THE 90 DEGREE ANGLE BASICALLY NEW $50 WITH SHIPPING


----------



## schwinn1966

Benzgasm said:


> still have this neck?


 yes I have a couple left


----------



## dreamer1

I have some parts for sale twisted crank n twisted pedals new.....50 shipped or 40 if u pick them up..located in Anaheim. ..also got some custom pedal made by krazy kutting...


----------



## dreamer1

dreamer1 said:


> I have some parts for sale twisted crank n twisted pedals new.....50 shipped or 40 if u pick them up..located in Anaheim. ..also got some custom pedal made by krazy kutting...


pics


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

Anyone else have a air cylinder or anyone interested in 2 9 oz air tanks and air switch


----------



## 78mc

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Anyone else have a air cylinder or anyone interested in 2 9 oz air tanks and air switch


Any pictures & how much?


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

Not sure how to post pics inbox ur number ill text some


----------



## ripsta85

Engraved sprocket $90 shipped


----------



## cone_weezy

lady death might be up be for sale if someone serious bout buying it does not come with the cylinder selling it the way i got it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOLD


mr.widow-maker said:


> $30 shipped


----------



## VENOM89

cone_weezy said:


> lady death might be up be for sale if someone serious bout buying it does not come with the cylinder selling it the way i got it


Good deal considering it still can compete for bike of the year


----------



## cone_weezy

VENOM89 said:


> Good deal considering it still can compete for bike of the year


last show for lady death is saturday no more shows after that. im done doubt i will even finsh my other build that i been trying to finish since 2011 lol... dont sell then it will just sit there and collect dust


----------



## David831

Part it out how much fo the frame


----------



## sgtsiko1

cone_weezy said:


> last show for lady death is saturday no more shows after that. im done doubt i will even finsh my other build that i been trying to finish since 2011 lol... dont sell then it will just sit there and collect dust


post pics, if part out, pm me prices


----------



## ATX

spade wheels back for sell- 225 shipped money order and cash only no Paypal


----------



## CE 707

Storms for sale


----------



## sgtsiko1

CE 707 said:


> Storms for sale


pics, r u planning on parting out?


----------



## CE 707

sgtsiko1 said:


> pics, r u planning on parting out?


sorry bro cant post pics from my phone im trying to sell it complete its a piece of bike history


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CE 707

Thanks kenny for posting it for me


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

*Parts for sale*

Chrome plated spring $20 shipped
Wheel stands $40 shipped
Tear drop mirrors $35 shipped
Twisted axle nuts $34 shipped
Chain $6 shipped


----------



## ripsta85

$80 shipped 


ripsta85 said:


> Engraved sprocket $90 shipped


----------



## Executive1

I'll take sprocket for $80


----------



## Omobc

1955 schwinn, mint condition, only surface rust on rims, crank, & sprocket. Need to get rid of, make an offer. Pick up only (Oxnard, Ca)


----------



## Omobc

The least I will go is $300, all original


----------



## liljoker

Omobc said:


> The least I will go is $300, all original


It have stamped s2 rims ?


----------



## Omobc

liljoker said:


> It have stamped s2 rims ?


Yea, just have surface rust on it, easy to take off with steel wool


----------



## johnnie65

Can anyone tell me what's the going rate on some Nos white Schwinn grips? Thanks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

johnnie65 said:


> Can anyone tell me what's the going rate on some Nos white Schwinn grips? Thanks.


$50 there getting more rare


----------



## johnnie65

Ok thanks bro. Found a guy for $35. Didnt know if good deal or not.


----------



## INKEDUP

for sale pm me...gotta get rid of it asap


----------



## sgtsiko1

DOES ANYBODY HAVE A TWISTED with CAGE SISSYBAR
OR A TWISTED with CAGE FORK BARS that thinking of selling?


----------



## Omobc

Omobc said:


> View attachment 1183042
> 1955 schwinn, mint condition, only surface rust on rims, crank, & sprocket. Need to get rid of, make an offer. Pick up only (Oxnard, Ca)


 Still for sale asking 400 obo. Need to get rid of


----------



## ripsta85

Sprocket sold 



ripsta85 said:


> $80 shipped


----------



## [email protected]

Have a pair of brand new 20" fan blade style wheels for trade looking for 26" twisted birdcage apes and springer bent fork hit me up


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> tv screen with built in DVD player still works-60 ship


TTT tv screen/DVD player still for sell 60ship
engraved crown inside and out-75 ship


----------



## 423flako

*patts*

I got a 16 inch fame with tank needs dome body work done $80but not much also 16 inch fan wheels chrome spokes but dish ready for paint $50 also some handlebars for $15 everything is plus shipping


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> TTT tv screen/DVD player still for sell 60ship
> engraved crown inside and out-75 ship


Engraved crown SOLD


----------



## ATX

heart shape light bracket- 110 ship


----------



## ATX

sissybar with shocks BRAND NEW! NEVER USED!!!!-45 shipped


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ATX said:


> sissybar with shocks BRAND NEW! NEVER USED!!!!-45 shipped


Schwinn?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Schwinn?


No not even repro. China


----------



## corazonazteca

...


----------



## ATX

Gold plated 144 spoke 16inch wheel bottom wheel only w/ chrome disk brake- 175shipped


----------



## southsandiego

Dennisons cycle turntable for sale i will be in ie today 400obo hit me up 1rpm ac motor runs off electricity comes with rail.. sold!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southsandiego

N..


----------



## schwinn1966

$200 Shipped


----------



## JohnDoe112

Chain steering wheel for sale. PM offers.


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> heart shape light bracket- 110 ship


keep



ATX said:


> Gold plated 144 spoke 16inch wheel bottom wheel only w/ chrome disk brake- 175shipped


keep


----------



## sgtsiko1

Looking for a use or cheap bike chain for a 20" frame


----------



## sgtsiko1

Thanks 
78 monte 4 life

Schinn1966

For helping me out but a homie of mine hook me up with a chain, thanks again


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

No problem sgtsiko1....that's what we are here for....

Got these for sale if anyone is interested...


----------



## WICKED74

will be in rims fit on a trike 20 inch


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

WICKED74 said:


> will be in rims fit on a trike 20 inch


 I got some chrome 20" 140 spoke trike rims for sale


----------



## ripsta85

Lowrider magazine for sale lot do early issues. Only 1 poster missing and only 2 that are In fair condition the rest are in like new or perfect condition total of 19 magazine not looking to part out all or nothing would sell all for $200 free shipping that's a more then fair price of $10.50 each look for then on e bay you will see them for $20 plus shipping 
Sorry for the upside down pic


----------



## Kiloz

ripsta85 said:


> Lowrider magazine for sale lot do early issues. Only 1 poster missing and only 2 that are In fair condition the rest are in like new or perfect condition total of 19 magazine not looking to part out all or nothing would sell all for $200 free shipping that's a more then fair price of $10.50 each look for then on e bay you will see them for $20 plus shipping
> Sorry for the upside down pic


nice collection


----------



## ATX

Unknown part- 55 shipped


----------



## sgtsiko1

ATX said:


> Unknown part- 55 shipped


???


----------



## JohnDoe112

JohnDoe112 said:


> Chain steering wheel for sale. PM offers.
> View attachment 1201170


Yall know yall want this steering wheel. :roflmao:


----------



## liljoker

Does anyone have triple twisted parts for sale blue seat or continental kit ?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> No problem sgtsiko1....that's what we are here for....
> 
> Got these for sale if anyone is interested...
> View attachment 1208370
> 
> 
> View attachment 1208394
> 
> 
> View attachment 1208402


Parts still for sale....


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> Unknown part- 55 shipped


SOLD


----------



## toyshopcustoms

ATX said:


> keep
> 
> keep


Little history on these wheels...... Those are warrenwong wheels with Mike Lopez disc brakes on them. Discs and brackets are from Mike.


----------



## glasshouse818

Any laser cut or o.g. bent 16 inch forks? 
Or any custom handle bars for a 16"?


----------



## Clown Confusion

For sale 85 bucks


----------



## DjChey

*for sale 20"*

























for sale in the LA area will not ship pm me for price or shoot me your best offer also got a set red lil tiger grips used but in fair condition


----------



## glasshouse818

ChemSchwinn said:


> Got this o.g. schwinn 20' bent fork will fit perfect on a 16' schwinn! will not clear the front fender on a 20' tire. complete with stem S bolts hardware no front truss bars no spring. i will throw in a rusted schwinn yolk & spring in since it has no spring. PM me
> View attachment 1105650


Still have the forks?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Anyone have Schwinn badges for sale?


----------



## bluedreamz

For sell 26" metal work done just needs bondo only have pics of it with template it's a 1975 schwinn asking 90 obo pick up only


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Have new double twisted pedals forsale on ebay here the link. Highest bidder winns 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Twisted-lowrider-pedals-/281345229431


----------



## Lil Spanks

hit me up


----------



## Lil Spanks

Clown Confusion said:


> For sale 85 bucks


still have it


----------



## Clown Confusion

Lil Spanks said:


> still have it


No


----------



## ATX

Engraved handlebars inside and out- 500 ship 
Jus throwing it out there nothin wrong with em.. still got em on my bike til this day
Serious ppl only thanks


----------



## JAMES843

looking for some custom 20" wheels or some 144


----------



## CE 707

Aaliyahs butterfly frame an fenders are still for sale the paint was custom made by coast one an it is very rare do to the fact he really wont paint a bike its $300 ready to go slap ur parts on an your good



EL RAIDER said:


> bike came out niceeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CE 707

Also might sell the custom made fan rims with twisted spokes made by mannys shoot me an off I cant rufuse


----------



## David831

CE 707 said:


> Also might sell the custom made fan rims with twisted spokes made by mannys shoot me an off I cant rufuse


How much


----------



## ripsta85

X rack mocked up $400 shipped OBO made by the one and only toyshop all aluminum with rotissorie can add cylinders or actuators to raise and lower it, all aluminum drilled to be mounted on top of trike kit


----------



## Est.1979

Looking for a bolt that goes behind the speedometer


----------



## CE 707

David831 said:


> How much


I put em up for 300 on fb the guy sent me the money on pay pal but for some reason my account was acting up so I refunded the money an he said he would send it through money gram but he aint said nothing since so there still up


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

$300 Or Trade,Have 3 144 Spoke Wheels,And Trike Kit


----------



## CE 707

Rims are gone


----------



## rperez415

i need a single 20 inch 144 spoke rim or a 72 spoke let me kno if anyone got one


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

rperez415 said:


> i need a single 20 inch 144 spoke rim or a 72 spoke let me kno if anyone got one


have a front 1 ill take 
$50 For


----------



## rperez415

i need a rear one bro


----------



## johnnie65

I have this complete Taylor tot stroller. Asking $175. Located in Fresno, CA. PM me for more details or if interested.


----------



## liljoker

Im looking for 20" fan rims for trike hit me up


----------



## Richiecool69elka

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1264970
> 
> 
> I have this complete Taylor tot stroller. Asking $175. Located in Fresno, CA. PM me for more details or if interested.


Are the back wheels correct for it?


----------



## johnnie65

Richiecool69elka said:


> Are the back wheels correct for it?



The wheels are aftermarket . From what I know rest still OG.


----------



## PAYAZO

rperez415 said:


> i need a single 20 inch 144 spoke rim or a 72 spoke let me kno if anyone got one


I got a set for $50 bucks, pick up or you pay shipping


----------



## rperez415

144 or 72 spoke


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> 200 shipped
> 
> 
> screen capture windows


ttt


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

Got these brand new twisted parts.


----------



## INKEDUP

What's the price on them?


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

INKEDUP said:


> What's the price on them?


Everything for 420 bro.


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> Engraved handlebars inside and out- 500 ship
> Jus throwing it out there nothin wrong with em.. still got em on my bike til this day
> Serious ppl only thanks


TTT 450 ship


----------



## Kidblack

Anybody know of any bike shops selling parts in fresno besides kool designs


----------



## USMCJOEY22

anyone have custom fenders for a trike 4 sale??


----------



## Kidblack

Looking for a 73 sting ray frame


----------



## JohnDoe112

Anybody got a 16 inch tire?


----------



## Clown Confusion

JohnDoe112 said:


> Anybody got a 16 inch tire?


i got one


----------



## JohnDoe112

Replied to your PM.


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## JohnDoe112

I got a tire now thanks. How much do twisted headset and bottom bracket cups go for usually?


----------



## Clown Confusion

FOR SALE


----------



## johnnie65

Kidblack said:


> Anybody know of any bike shops selling parts in fresno besides kool designs



Summers Schwinn on Belmont....right down the street. Go to swap meet there's a guy who sells parts. 

Other than that there's a lot of people around town that have extra stuff. What are u looking for?


----------



## CADILLAC D

FOR SALE CHAIN STEERING WHEEL... $60 SHIPPED IN THE UNITED STATES...PAYPAL READY...MESSAGE ME IF INTERESTED FOR QUICKER RESPONCE.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Kidblack

johnnie65 said:


> Summers Schwinn on Belmont....right down the street. Go to swap meet there's a guy who sells parts.
> 
> Other than that there's a lot of people around town that have extra stuff. What are u looking for?


Im looking for seats and all kinds of shit


----------



## Clown Confusion

Kidblack said:


> Im looking for seats and all kinds of shit


i got some seats banana seats


----------



## Kidblack

Clown Confusion said:


> i got some seats banana seats


What color got any pics


----------



## 423flako

*bike parts*

I got this for sale would like to get 150 plus shipping but I'll take best offer.


----------



## It's Johnny

anyone have a16" gold rim?? for sale?? I need one for spare tire kit


----------



## Clown Confusion

Kidblack said:


> What color got any pics


one green and the others need to be redone


----------



## ATX

OG schwinn forks- 20 ship
16inch wheel- 25 ship


----------



## Clown Confusion

still for sale


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> OG schwinn forks- 20 ship
> 16inch wheel- 25 ship


forks SOLD still got 16in wheel left TTT


----------



## WICKED74

How much for handle bars and forks


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> No problem sgtsiko1....that's what we are here for....
> 
> Got these for sale if anyone is interested...
> View attachment 1208370
> 
> 
> View attachment 1208394
> 
> 
> View attachment 1208402



Still for sale or trade....


----------



## 96tein

In search of o.g. style parts.


----------



## Clown Confusion

96tein said:


> In search of o.g. style parts.


same here


----------



## 78mc

What are you guys looking for?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78mc said:


> What are you guys looking for?



seats,badges,goosenecks,grips.....


----------



## Clown Confusion

78mc said:


> What are you guys looking for?


forks handle bars none of that china shit


----------



## LegionS818

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> seats,badges,goosenecks,grips.....


grips for what size


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

LegionS818 said:


> grips for what size


20"


----------



## 96tein

O.g. style bent forks schwinn handle bars pedals sprocket white grips fenders. No china cause i keeps it clean. I have o.g. wheels and tires already as well as springer sissy bars 20" stuff


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

96tein said:


> O.g. style bent forks schwinn handle bars pedals sprocket white grips fenders. No china cause i keeps it clean. I have o.g. wheels and tires already as well as springer sissy bars 20" stuff


I have a lucky 7 sprocket if you need one


----------



## Clown Confusion

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 1294697
> 
> 
> FOR SALE


sold sold sold


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Anyone got twisted spoke rims for trade or sale


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

T T T for some Schwinn parts.....


----------



## Omobc

Does anybody have custom cut parts for sale?


----------



## David831

Omobc said:


> Does anybody have custom cut parts for sale?


Wat u looking for


----------



## Omobc

Like a sissy bar, and handle bars


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Omobc said:


> Like a sissy bar, and handle bars


I Have A Sissy Bar $160 Shipped
214-962-9389 For Pics


----------



## eazzy101

Anybody looking for 16 inch o g parts pm me


----------



## Omobc

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> I Have A Sissy Bar $160 Shipped
> 214-962-9389 For Pics


 pm sent


----------



## ATX

OG Schwinn red grips- 10ship


----------



## Kiloz

Ann81 said:


> My new ride.
> 
> http://www.imgspice.com/a589rh0pp0ha/kgt5tt.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












Nice bike, but dont come on here spamming puto.


----------



## ATX

OG Schwinn back wheel for 20inch- 20 ship
Jus needs new tube


----------



## Justin-Az

Brass knuckle brake arm and custom cups- 55 for all shipped


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Brass knuckle brake arm and custom cups- 55 for all shipped


 brass knuckles sold, still have the cups


----------



## 78mc

Lil Tiger parts- For Sale
Rims-$40
Handle Bars-$20
Head Set-$15
Forks-$20
Top Bar-$20
Crank(chrome Plated)-$20
Seat-$35
Sissy Bar-$30
Rear Fender(without brace)-$30
Chain Guard-$30
I will be in LA tomorrow night tell Friday morning. If you pick up the parts, I will let them go for cheaper.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78mc said:


> View attachment 1368434
> 
> Lil Tiger parts- For Sale
> Rims-$40
> Handle Bars-$20
> Head Set-$15
> Forks-$20
> Top Bar-$20
> Crank(chrome Plated)-$20
> Seat-$35
> Sissy Bar-$30
> Rear Fender(without brace)-$30
> Chain Guard-$30
> I will be in LA tomorrow night tell Friday morning. If you pick up the parts, I will let them go for cheaper.



Ill buy the chrome crank


----------



## Chicano_831

I have for sale a Schwinn Lil tiger just missing the top bar and the training wheels, $130 plus shipping($28) or pick up in Salinas, ca


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Chicano_831 said:


> I have for sale a Schwinn Lil tiger just missing the top bar and the training wheels, $140 plus shipping or pick up in Salinas, ca
> View attachment 1368442



That is nice...


----------



## 78mc

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Ill buy the chrome crank[/QUOTE
> Text me bro


----------



## Chicano_831

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> That is nice...


interested..?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Chicano_831 said:


> interested..?


tempting.....


----------



## Chicano_831

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> tempting.....


where you from? the homie 78monte has the bar for cheap too...


----------



## 78mc

78mc said:


> View attachment 1368434
> 
> Lil Tiger parts- For Sale
> Rims-$40
> Handle Bars-$20
> Head Set-$15
> Forks-$20
> Top Bar-$20
> Crank(chrome Plated)-$20
> Seat-$35
> Sissy Bar-$30
> Rear Fender(without brace)-$30
> Chain Guard-$30
> I will be in LA tomorrow night tell Friday morning. If you pick up the parts, I will let them go for cheaper.


Top Bar(Red) sold.
Top Bar(Blue) sold
Crank sold


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Chicano_831 said:


> I have for sale a Schwinn Lil tiger just missing the top bar and the training wheels, $130 plus shipping($28) or pick up in Salinas, ca
> View attachment 1368442


PM Sent


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> View attachment 1368434
> 
> Lil Tiger parts- For Sale
> Rims-$40
> Handle Bars-$20
> Head Set-$15
> Forks-$20
> Top Bar-$20
> Crank(chrome Plated)-$20
> Seat-$35
> Sissy Bar-$30
> Rear Fender(without brace)-$30
> Chain Guard-$30
> I will be in LA tomorrow night tell Friday morning. If you pick up the parts, I will let them go for cheaper.


Mike do you have the chrome piece that goes with the top bar?


----------



## David831

Any 12 tiger frames for sale


----------



## furby714

Got a engraved gooseneck for sale all chrome was goin to use it on my schwinn but won't fit asking 120 text for pictures or email me [email protected] 7149305384


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> Got a engraved gooseneck for sale all chrome was goin to use it on my schwinn but won't fit asking 120 text for pictures or email me [ATTACH=CONFIG]1370906._xfImport[/ATTACH][email protected] 7149305384


.....


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Mike do you have the chrome piece that goes with the top bar?


Sold..


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> .....


You still have it


----------



## furby714

Lil Spanks said:


> You still have it


yes sir


----------



## Lil Spanks

furby714 said:


> yes sir


I want it


----------



## eazzy101

16 inch parts best offer plus shipping fork and gooseneck only on second pic


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> Got a engraved gooseneck for sale all chrome was goin to use it on my schwinn but won't fit asking 120 text for pictures or email me [email protected] 7149305384


part still for sale


----------



## ATX

OG Schwinn fork for 20inch- 20 ship


----------



## furby714

ATX said:


> OG Schwinn fork for 20inch- 20 ship


is it off a boys bike or girls


----------



## ATX

furby714 said:


> is it off a boys bike or girls


It's a boys it came from a 72


----------



## furby714

Lil Spanks said:


> I want it


Still interested or naw


----------



## Chicano_831

Chicano_831 said:


> I have for sale a Schwinn Lil tiger just missing the top bar and the training wheels, $130 plus shipping($28) or pick up in Salinas, ca
> View attachment 1368442


Sold


----------



## Est.1979

Chicano_831 said:


> Sold


Good deal


----------



## viejitocencoast

$150 firm + shipping


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

viejitocencoast said:


> $150 firm + shipping


this would look nice with all og parts and bent Schwinn fork...


----------



## Est.1979

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> this would look nice with all og parts and bent Schwinn fork...


X2


----------



## viejitocencoast

That was my plan I got stock engraved parts for it but those ain't for sale , if it sales I'm gonna do the same but with a 16"


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Nice....here's one of my daughter's 16"...


----------



## viejitocencoast

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....here's one of my daughter's 16"...
> View attachment 1391073
> View attachment 1391081


nice perfect stance


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Yup...yup....just missing the chaingaurd


----------



## Est.1979

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....here's one of my daughter's 16"...
> View attachment 1391073
> View attachment 1391081


Nice...mine still needs alot of work


----------



## viejitocencoast

You guys should start a topic on this og style if ther isn't already


----------



## ChemSchwinn

78mc said:


> View attachment 1368434
> 
> Lil Tiger parts- For Sale
> Rims-$40
> Handle Bars-$20
> Head Set-$15
> Forks-$20
> Top Bar-$20
> Crank(chrome Plated)-$20
> Seat-$35
> Sissy Bar-$30
> Rear Fender(without brace)-$30
> Chain Guard-$30
> I will be in LA tomorrow night tell Friday morning. If you pick up the parts, I will let them go for cheaper.



Hey do you still have the rear lil tiger fender for sale?


----------



## cone_weezy

i have alot of lowrider bicycle magazine for sale


----------



## 96tein

cone_weezy said:


> i have alot of lowrider bicycle magazine for sale


And i have Alot of Sprockets magazine issue #1 for sale


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Est.1979 said:


> Nice...mine still needs alot of work


Nice....I need another bent fork....


----------



## LegionS818

$200






$25each






$200


----------



## furby714

furby714 said:


> Got a engraved gooseneck for sale all chrome was goin to use it on my schwinn but won't fit asking 120 text for pictures or email me [ATTACH=CONFIG]1370906[/ATTACH][email protected] 7149305384


.....


----------



## 78mc

ChemSchwinn said:


> Hey do you still have the rear lil tiger fender for sale?


Pending sale..


----------



## Est.1979

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....I need another bent fork....


I got extra bars that imma bend maybe this week...lmk if ur interested


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Est.1979 said:


> I got extra bars that imma bend maybe this week...lmk if ur interested


Will do....what size?


----------



## Omobc

Got many bike parts for sale pm me for information


----------



## Omobc

some of the parts for sale


----------



## Est.1979

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Will do....what size?


20" fork bars, but when I bend them they be for a 16"


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Est.1979 said:


> 20" fork bars, but when I bend them they be for a 16"


 Sent you a PM....


----------



## Clean 82

Any mild custom 20inch bikes forsale in Texas?


----------



## Est.1979

Anyone have cranks for a liltiger, stingray junior, lilchik? Got a couple of projects that need them


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Anyone got twisted spoke rims for sale 36 spoke for 20 inch


----------



## 67impalaSS

I am looking for a 20" stingray frame in socal stock no mods


----------



## PO$QUE?

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....here's one of my daughter's 16"...
> View attachment 1391073
> View attachment 1391081
> What size bike is the seat from?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

PO$QUE? said:


> 78 Monte 4 Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice....here's one of my daughter's 16"...
> View attachment 1391073
> View attachment 1391081
> What size bike is the seat from?
> 
> 
> 
> 16" bro....double pan og schwinn
Click to expand...


----------



## magicman_15

do you still have the pedels


----------



## magicman_15

how much for the kick stand and pedals


----------



## magicman_15

im looking for twisted pedals,kick stand and a steering wheel


----------



## 408$eoulRider

looking for an og schwinn spring fork, bent or unbent, doesnt matter. paypal ready for a 20 inch stingray.


----------



## bluedreamz

Does anybody have a og schwinn chaingaurd with the screws for a 20"?


----------



## cone_weezy

130 for all the mags


----------



## syked1

I have one from a krate, need polishing and more then likely re-plating


----------



## syked1

*ton of stuff for sale make reasonable offers*

whats up guys I have a bunch of laser cut parts(2 styles of forks, 1 pair of sissy bars, 1 spider steering wheel) to sell as well as a smaller hand twisted banana seat good for 12 or 16" thats engraved($200 or so)... got a few frames as well, one is a custom stretch limo style frame($200), another is an older 60 or 70's 3 piece crank frame with fiber re-enforced tank and skirts from Canada called a Deeley dee-lite($150) all plus shipping

some of my stuff is on this thread page 17 and 18
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/278949-syked1-stuff-sale-18.html


----------



## syked1

408$eoulRider said:


> looking for an og schwinn spring fork, bent or unbent, doesnt matter. paypal ready for a 20 inch stingray.



I have one from a krate, need polishing and more then likely re-plating


----------



## Justin-Az

Schwinn 20" stingray training wheels in box with papers, dated 1967, 65 shipped.


----------



## Omobc

Need these parts sold asap, raising for college tuition. Pm me for prices on parts


----------



## Omobc

Also selling a 1955 schwinn 24" beach cruiser 450 obo need it gone asap


----------



## Tin-Tin

Need sold ASAP, OG springer seat 20+shipping, cruiser seat 15+shipping, OG forks 15+shipping,


----------



## excalibur

Been outta the game for a minute, looking for some 144 spoke wheels [nice quality] and 20"fenders. email me at [email protected].


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

excalibur said:


> Been outta the game for a minute, looking for some 144 spoke wheels [nice quality] and 20"fenders. email me at [email protected].


fans or regular? two or three?


----------



## bluedreamz

Does anybody want to trade crank I'm looking for a crank of the schwinn juniors


----------



## syked1

I have an OG 1972 Schwinn Coaster Krate frame and parts for sale on ebay - includes a springer fork as per my pictures above

item # 141448376569

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141448376569?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## bluedreamz

Looking for a chaingaurd for a 20 inch stingray anyone have one


----------



## mrchavez

where all the rims for sale at..looking for 144s or twisted, anyone have any rim painted green or blue rim with chrome spokes?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

mrchavez said:


> where all the rims for sale at..looking for 144s or twisted, anyone have any rim painted green or blue rim with chrome spokes?


What type of green.?


----------



## mrchavez

more of a kandy organic shade...


----------



## mrchavez

also looking for some twisted fender braces (chrome) also a twisted steering wheel...


----------



## Omobc

I have a 1955 schwinn for sale also some lowrider bike parts


----------



## 209beto

ANYONE SELLING PARTS FOR.A 16" BIKE!!!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

SOLD 

$100 
Can use a 16 or 20" Wheel.
1/4" Stainless Steel.
$15 Shipping.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Frame up for sale $900 ship obo. Mural by wiro paint by manny bike shop. No chips no scratxhes


----------



## syked1

I have a pair of really clean lucky 7 rims possibly for sale for the right price...


----------



## Clown Confusion

syked1 said:


> I have a pair of really clean lucky 7 rims possibly for sale for the right price...


lol nice rims


----------



## Kiloz

syked1 said:


> I have a pair of really clean lucky 7 rims possibly for sale for the right price...


$50 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

Kiloz said:


> $50 shipped :thumbsup:


 $50 probably barely covers shipping lol


----------



## Kiloz

syked1 said:


> $50 probably barely covers shipping lol


I know :roflmao:Keep them! Sell those gold fender braces you have lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

......


----------



## syked1

Kiloz said:


> I know :roflmao:Keep them! Sell those gold fender braces you have lol


Lol oh ya? Whatcha offering? Lol


----------



## Kidblack

Looking for twisted cups


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Grips n fenders sold...... Twisted drop crowns n bike stands still available


----------



## syked1

Fibreglass fenders for
sale 3x...
$250 + shipping about $50 give or take, you only pay real price


----------



## syked1

cad design and what could be also cut parts for sale...

Forks
Sissybars
Fender braces
bullet light bracket
Crown
Pedals
Spinners (axle nut decoration)
Handle bar plates


----------



## syked1

sorry double post


----------



## ATX

Sold
custom fenders- 65 ship
Haven't been used perfect condition


----------



## Twisted_Dreams

Do you still have those fenders ATX


----------



## glasshouse818

Anybody have a custom gooseneck?


----------



## Dee Luxe

I have the following items for grabs. Everything is used except for the 26in twisted crank and the steering wheel. Just PM your address and it's yours.


----------



## ATX

Sold
2 headlights brand new never used -$20 ship each


----------



## Dee Luxe

*Almost Gone*


----------



## My95Fleety

I have a 12 inch Schwinn mini cruiser for sale. here is ebay link.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Min...993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4bdbfe61


----------



## Dee Luxe

*We're Getting Close *


----------



## Dee Luxe

*GONE!!!*


----------



## slo

Still got this thing, just get your wiring and some motorcycle batteries and it will pop right up. NO cylinders though.. $300. plus shipping Located in Houston Texas I can have someone ship it out if needed. All chrome n gold is nice just needs to be dusted off. PM a ***** or text me only if serious.


----------



## syked1

Fibreglass fenders for
sale 3x...perfect for trikes
$200 + shipping $50 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## syked1

whats up guys I have a bunch of laser cut parts(2 styles of forks, 1 pair of sissy bars, 1 spider steering wheel) to sell as well as a smaller hand twisted banana seat good for 12 or 16" thats engraved($200 or so)... got a few frames as well, one is a custom stretch limo style frame($200), another is an older 60 or 70's 3 piece crank frame with fiber re-enforced tank and skirts from Canada called a Deeley dee-lite($150) all plus shipping

most of my stuff is on this thread page 17 and 18
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/278949-syked1-stuff-sale-18.html


$150


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

We













Big thanks to all of the clubs solo riders that come every year. . Comment if you see your city or club.. rep it... who's coming this year and who will take club participation. . Last year's winners LATINS FINEST..
club participation winners
2012 ONTARIO CLASSICS 
2013 VIEJITOS 
2014 LATINS FINEST


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> We
> View attachment 1542385
> View attachment 1542385
> 
> Big thanks to all of the clubs solo riders that come every year. . Comment if you see your city or club.. rep it... who's coming this year and who will take club participation. . Last year's winners LATINS FINEST..
> club participation winners
> 2012 ONTARIO CLASSICS
> 2013 VIEJITOS
> 2014 LATINS FINEST


----------



## 96tein

Looking for a couple o.g. schwinn t-post 
(Not those cheap chinas) need two of them. Any leads...?


----------



## 96tein

HellBoy up for sale...
$4K FIRM takes everything.. 
Display turntable and bike..... 
(Not parting out/don't ask)
LOCAL PICK UP OR YOU COVER ALL SHIPPING COSTS....


----------



## ATX

vintage headlight- 25 shipped


----------



## jr602

Dee Luxe said:


> I have the following items for grabs. Everything is used except for the 26in twisted crank and the steering wheel. Just PM your address and it's yours.


How much for the twisted crank?


----------



## ripsta85

Still got this frame and rear seat for sale also have custom wheels for it pm me for more info


----------



## ripsta85

20x4" aluminum wheels for sale


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

jr602 said:


> How much for the twisted crank?


 I already got that bro


----------



## ATX

SOLD
engraved gooseneck- 60 shipped


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

anybody in the 559 area got a trike kit for sale?


----------



## dodgers_fan

ATX said:


> OG Schwinn red grips- 10ship


U still have the grips?


----------



## schwinn1966

$30 Shipped NEW


----------



## ATX

SOLDala kickstand- 40 ship
SOLD lowrider head- 30 ship
SOLD sissybar with shocks- 30 ship


----------



## cone_weezy

12" wheels $ 55 ship paypal ready


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> SOLD
> vintage headlight- 25 shipped


SOLD
TTT vintage headlight still for sell-25ship


----------



## ATX

SOLDSchwinn gooseneck- $20 ship


----------



## NIMSTER64

I bought a 16 inch gold and chrome bike about 10 years ago what is it worth now adays? never built it I need to go get it out of storage prob in a month I can post pics. but just wondering what they go for I know i paid alot for it like 1000 or posibly more


----------



## glasshouse818

Still got it ?


slo said:


> Still got this thing, just get your wiring and some motorcycle batteries and it will pop right up. NO cylinders though.. $300. plus shipping Located in Houston Texas I can have someone ship it out if needed. All chrome n gold is nice just needs to be dusted off. PM a ***** or text me only if serious.


----------



## boxer239

Any parts out there for sale? Looking for wing style parts and birdcage


----------



## vishnu

I have this frame with a bird cage 100 dollars free shipping anywhere within the united states.


----------



## It's Johnny

ATX said:


> ala kickstand- 40 ship
> SOLD lowrider head- 30 ship
> SOLD sissybar with shocks- 30 ship


I haven't had a chance to jump on Lay it Low but I bought this sissy bar off of ATX.. part got here quick can't wait to deal with him again.


----------



## edwardmack_88lac

Lookin for gold twisted bird cage handle bars for a good friend lmk what u got or where I can get


----------



## R13_LOYALTY

Any offers?


----------



## ATX

SOLD
OG Schwinn headlight- $20 ship comes with Schwinn bracket


----------



## ATX

Sold OG Schwinn hubcaps- $80 ship


----------



## syked1

I have a bunch of stuff for sale on my page

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/278949-syked1-stuff-sale-19.html

Custom twist banana seat
Laser cut parts - fork & sissbar (kinda tribalish), fork & steering(spider theme)
Fiberglass fenders


----------



## USMCJOEY22

thinking about selling my bike open to offers you pay shipping can send more pic http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/bik/5004502332.html


----------



## ATX

SOLD 2 Schwinn union headlights- $60 shipped
both headlights r flawless and in perfect condition no scratches no dents no pitting chrome is immaculate and glass lens as well
Jus the 2headlights only no generator no brackets if this interests you send PM thanks


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> OG Schwinn fork for 20inch- 20 ship


SOLD


----------



## ATX

Sold custom 2tone engraved sprocket-$200 shipped


----------



## Tin-Tin

Looking for a squared Schwinn headlight & red Schwinn grips


----------



## vishnu

20 Bike frame 100 dollars shipped.


----------



## cone_weezy

green bullet for sale 25 shipped , paypal ready


----------



## PurpleLicious

Im looking for beach cruiser stuff.

Girl frame or full bike.
26" springer forks.
Seats, handle bars and accessories


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> Sold custom 2tone engraved sprocket-$200 shipped


where is the twisted chain


----------



## ATX

Kiloz said:


> where is the twisted chain


On my neck at Las Vegas you shooda been there lol


----------



## Tin-Tin

Any of you homies got a squared Schwinn headlight for sale?


----------



## Big Mike 805

ATX said:


> ala kickstand- 40 ship
> SOLD lowrider head- 30 ship
> SOLD sissybar with shocks- 30 ship


This kick stand still around?


----------



## Lowridez

Anyone interested in krate or 64-65 Schwinn stuff? 501.765.5993


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> Gold plated 144 spoke 16inch wheel bottom wheel only w/ chrome disk brake- 175shipped


Sold
TTT both gold plated 16inch wheels for sell - $350 shipped


----------



## Big Mike 805

vishnu said:


> 20 Bike frame 100 dollars shipped.
> View attachment 1655994
> 
> 
> View attachment 1656002
> 
> 
> View attachment 1656010
> 
> 
> View attachment 1656018


Is this frame still for sale?


----------



## PO$QUE?

Does anyone have a Pixie crank and sprocket for sale?


----------



## ATX

lookin for OG Schwinn bent forks in good condition anyone have any for sell send pics in PM thanks


----------



## ATX

SoldSchwinn speedometer- $20 shipped as is


----------



## ATX

Big Mike 805 said:


> This kick stand still around?


Got your payment Preciate 
ala kickstand sold


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

gold triple twisted sissy bar ON SALE only $45 shipped (brand new) 

PAYPAL ONLY

www.downlowkustomz.com


----------



## syked1

I have some og forks not bent yet


----------



## turri 67

Anybody have a set of og truss bars for 20" springer forks?

-- Turri.


----------



## Kidblack

I got a 20 inch semi for sale show ready i dont know how to post pics from a phone or anything but if anyone is interested pm me and i could send pics


----------



## PO$QUE?

PO$QUE? said:


> Does anyone have a Pixie crank and sprocket for sale?


Never mind I found a whole bike for $50.00


----------



## boxer239

Looking for winged parts. Kickstand, crown, and fork bars ect. Hmu if any out there?


----------



## ATX

Uzi steering wheel- $100 shipped


----------



## Dino 64

Looking for a lowrider bike tire like the one in the photo?
Also looking for a rear chrome matching 64 spoke rear rim.







Any info or directions on how to acquire one would be appreciated.
Thank you.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ATX

I have tire $30 shipped


----------



## Dino 64

ATX said:


> I have tire $30 shipped


Can you please post some pics?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ATX

Dino 64 said:


> Can you please post some pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


PM sent


----------



## ATX

SOLD Black LED headlight brand new never used -$25 shipped


----------



## Dino 64

Dino 64 said:


> Can you please post some pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Just received my tire and now I have the old school set.
Thanks ATX for the quick, fair and excellent service.
I see why people do business with you, because you are true to your word.
Thank you again.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GRodriguez

26" springer forks ?


----------



## syked1

I have a bunch of stuff for sale on my page

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/278949-syked1-stuff-sale-19.html

Custom engraved and hand made multi twist banana seat - $180 + shipping
Laser cut parts - sissbar (kinda tribalish - engraved but needs to be grinded down) - $90 , serpente fork - $100, fork & steering(spider theme) $160 + shipping
Fiberglass fenders -$200 for 3 - would possibly consider price shipped
Schwinn Bantam complete girls bike -$175 + shipping
Vintage Schwinn baby Child carrier seat - $80 + shipping
March 1979 Schwinn girls frame -fair lady or slick/lil chick - $45 + shipping
4 air cylinders wit 2" stroke - $22.50 shipped


----------



## Big Mike 805

Got the kick stand from ATX. Always great the deal with!


----------



## face108

Do you have the swords for the fork 26''?


----------



## face108

syked1 said:


> I have a bunch of stuff for sale on my page
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/278949-syked1-stuff-sale-19.html
> 
> Custom engraved and hand made multi twist banana seat - $180 + shipping
> Laser cut parts - sissbar (kinda tribalish - engraved but needs to be grinded down) - $90 , serpente fork - $100, fork & steering(spider theme) $160 + shipping
> Fiberglass fenders -$200 for 3 - would possibly consider price shipped
> Schwinn Bantam complete girls bike -$175 + shipping
> Vintage Schwinn baby Child carrier seat - $80 + shipping
> March 1979 Schwinn girls frame -fair lady or slick/lil chick - $45 + shipping
> 4 air cylinders wit 2" stroke - $22.50 shipped


You still have the swords for the 26'' fork?


----------



## syked1

face108 said:


> You still have the swords for the 26'' fork?


what do you mean?


----------



## ATX

lowrider bicycle grips-$25 shipped


----------



## omaharidah

Starting to list all my lowrider bicycle parts for sale on eBay
http://www.ebay.com/usr/henryscycleparts


----------



## syked1

I have a bunch of stuff for sale on my page

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/278949-syked1-stuff-sale-19.html

Custom engraved and hand made multi twist banana seat - $180 + shipping
Laser cut parts - sissbar (kinda tribalish - engraved but needs to be grinded down) - $90 , serpente fork - $100, fork & steering(spider theme) $160 + shipping
Fiberglass fenders -$180 for 3 - shipped
Vintage Schwinn baby Child carrier seat - $70 + shipping
March 1979 Schwinn girls frame -fair lady or slick/lil chick - $25 + shipping
4 air cylinders wit 2" stroke - $22.50 shipped


----------



## 1 ESR OG

do u still have the rims for sale


----------



## 817.TX.

FOR SALE!! OG Schwinn Speedometer/Odometer. Left: $20 Right: $25 Both are in good condition with no pitting and no cracked glass. No cable or gear. Please add shipping of $8 any where in the continental 48 states. :nicoderm:


----------



## syked1

Vintage 1970's Schwinn Lil Tiger
$200 OBO + shipping


----------



## syked1

20" girls Leader frame
$50 shipped


----------



## airbrushnerd

Airbrushed low rider bike seat 50 + shipping


----------



## syked1

frame brake arm weld on tab
$15 shipped


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

syked1 said:


> frame brake arm weld on tab
> $15 shipped


These are good for bikes with skirts.makes it a little more custom.at least that's what I think


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Anyone got custom parts for sale for a 20 inch bike looking for handlebars and sissy bar


----------



## ATX

SOLD
Twisted crank top to bottom for 20in good condition $40 shipped








SOLD Mannys crank- $65 shipped


----------



## ATX

sold Schwinn speedo good condition no dents 
$25 shipped


----------



## GRodriguez

Looking for a Schwinn pumpkin headlight


----------



## Jrredjr

All parts shown are for sale, will piece the bike out, or if interested will sell as a whole. Shoot me an email for prices if you're interested, thanks! [email protected]


----------



## NINEREMPIREDC82

You still have this


----------



## NINEREMPIREDC82

airbrushnerd said:


> Airbrushed low rider bike seat 50 + shipping


Still have


----------



## WICKED74

Iam looking for a low rider ready to go for sale but it has to be a schwinn


----------



## 95rangeron14z

any complete bikes for sale?


----------



## ATX

Soldcustom mirrors made by Mannys bike shop in Compton perfect condition never used
$170 shipped


----------



## rollinbajito

20 inch rims for sale or trade asking 100 located between sac and sf in California


----------



## jr602

I'm looking for some custom fenders for a 20inch bike also a 20inch frame with skirts and a tank.anyone have one for sale?


----------



## ATX

SOLD TTT Memorial Day special only today $100 shipped PayPal or $ order
perfect condition never used comes wit clamps


----------



## ATX

TTT custom mirrors r back to $160 shipped ^^^^

other parts for sell REPOST- 16inch 144 spokes gold plated wheels gold is still good
350$ shipped PayPal or $ order thanks for looking


----------



## SERIOUS

24k gold plating services 
https://www.facebook.com/seriousgold/


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Any parts for sale


----------



## ATX

SOLD Schwinn headbadges 15$ shipped Located in Austin 



















gold plated twisted fenders for sell send PM for price


----------



## ATX

Custom sissybar 50$ shipped


----------



## TWEEDY

I'll take the sissy bar, any other parts for sale?


----------



## syked1

i have some stuff for sale in my sale thread


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Got these parts for sale or trade.I'll post whatever else I find


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

More stuff


----------



## LowNslow80

anyone got custom 20' fenders for sale?


----------



## special_k

looking for some 20'' custom fenders, anyone got any?


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> Custom sissybar 50$ shipped


Labor Day special 
Custom ala sissybar 30$ shipped 
SOLDLetter S Schwinn seat post bolt and headbadge 15$ shipped
PayPal ready Located in Austin


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Man,you have another badge and bolt.PM me the frequent customer price...


----------



## PO$QUE?

How much for the silver seat?
View attachment 1908713

View attachment 1908721
[/QUOTE]


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> More stuff
> View attachment 1908649
> 
> View attachment 1908657
> 
> View attachment 1908665
> 
> View attachment 1908673
> 
> View attachment 1908681
> 
> View attachment 1908689
> 
> View attachment 1908697
> 
> View attachment 1908705
> 
> View attachment 1908713
> 
> View attachment 1908721



Grey seat sold...


----------



## ATX

SOLD Schwinn headbadge 10$ shipped
PayPal ready


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

ATX said:


> Schwinn headbadge 10$ shipped
> PayPal ready
> View attachment 1922666



Sent you an email...


----------



## ATX

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Sent you an email...


got it. Preciate.

twisted tank for sell send PM if interested


----------



## ATX

Custom continental kit for sell for 20inch 
Raw never used


----------



## ATX

SOLDCustom mirrors for sell


----------



## Caranda89

Looking for a pink lowrider bike let me know


----------



## Eddie1201z

Looking for any custom parts for 20 inch low rider bike like custom forks, pedals , mirrors, fenders seats and more


----------



## ATX

lowrider 20inch custom parts for sell


----------



## lowdown64ss

nice!


----------



## Death Dealer

This used to be Jose's (REC) bike?


----------



## PO$QUE?

Any purple Original Schwinn handlebar grips or custom grips and pedals for sale?


----------



## 19excelsior62

ATX said:


> lowrider 20inch custom parts for sell
> 
> View attachment 1960401
> View attachment 1960409
> View attachment 1960417
> View attachment 1960425
> View attachment 1960433
> View attachment 1960441
> View attachment 1960449


How !much pm sent


----------



## ATX

19excelsior62 said:


> How !much pm sent


PM sent back


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> TTT custom mirrors r back to $160 shipped ^^^^
> 
> other parts for sell REPOST- 16inch 144 spokes gold plated wheels gold is still good
> 350$ shipped PayPal or $ order thanks for looking


 SOLD


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> Custom sissybar 50$ shipped


SOLD


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> got it. Preciate.
> 
> twisted tank for sell send PM if interested


SOLD TTT twisted tank still for sale 110$ shipped


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> lowrider 20inch custom parts for sell
> 
> View attachment 1960401
> View attachment 1960409
> View attachment 1960417
> View attachment 1960425
> View attachment 1960433
> View attachment 1960441
> View attachment 1960449


 SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## ATX

ATX said:


> Custom continental kit for sell for 20inch
> Raw never used


SOLD


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Any other twisted parts for sale ( no flat twisted)


----------



## ATX

Custom twisted screen brakit and custom twisted handbrake 
150$ shipped for both good condition show chromed

20in wheels with180 spokes
good condition 
500$ shipped


----------



## ATX

SOLD Twisted tire valve caps show chromed 40$ shipped PayPal or $ 0rder


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Looking for 20" twisted spoke wheels


----------



## ATX

SOLD show chrome twisted rideable sprocket for 20inch bike for sale made by Mannys bike shop in Compton brand new never used $40 shipped
PayPal or $ 0rder


----------



## PINK86REGAL

12" frame for sale or trade for 20" square twisted parts


----------



## REYXTC

Just for show


----------



## Kiloz

:inout:


----------



## stvregal

For sale is a old school Schwinn. Make offer. Located in AZ.


----------



## stvregal

stvregal said:


> For sale is a old school Schwinn. Make offer. Located in AZ.


Here it is.


----------



## Kiloz

:inout:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

Hey everyone if you all need any parts come by my ne web site. www.downlowkustomz.com


----------



## QS_bombita_530

Were looking for 16" twisted spoke wheels any help would be appreciated homies


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

That would be a full custom deal look on facebook for warren wong. He would point you in the right way.


----------



## QS_bombita_530

STR8_CLOWN'N said:


> That would be a full custom deal look on facebook for warren wong. He would point you in the right way.



Goodlookin out bro.. ill look him up


----------



## crimefam

Anybody have a hydraulic or air set up for sale?


----------



## Kiloz

crimefam said:


> Anybody have a hydraulic or air set up for sale?


for a bike? Hop Shop does the juice, Fantasy Toys does the air.


----------



## JAMES843

NOS prohopper Lowrider Hydraulics Bike Cylinders | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NOS prohopper Lowrider Hydraulics Bike Cylinders at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

